# "Here There Be Vampires" A Promise City, Arizona Story Hour



## orchid blossom

This story hour continues the campaign in "Wizards, Whiskey, and Wonderful Things."

The first two modules are still being posted, and can be found at:
Revenge, Renewal, and the Promise of a New Year
Wizards, Whiskey, and Wonderful Things

This story begins on Sunday, April 2nd 1882, in the American southwest of an alternative earth, a historically based world that is also populated with D&D races, magic, spells and deities.

Primary Cast of Characters
Jake Cook – “The Gambler”, male human rogue/fighter (Baradtgnome)
Minerva Florencia - "The Priestess", female human cleric (moon dancer)
Katherine Kale - “The Lady”, female human expert/wizard (orchid blossom)
Chester Martin - “The Ex-Soldier”, male human fighter/ranger (SteveJung)
Nanuet – “The Indian”, male high elf ranger/cleric (Dire Wolf)
Ruby West - “The Singer”, female human bard/rogue (Queenie)

Secondary Cast of Characters
Sonoma – “The Senorita”, female wood elf druid/bard (Kriskrafts)
Ginnie Flaherty - “The Kid”, female human rogue/wizard (Kriskrafts)


*Prelude: Afternoon, Sunday April 2nd, 1882.  "Summoned"*

Niles Hoover, co-owner of the Lucky Lady Dance Hall and Saloon is still busy restocking his bar when is his business partner Jake Cook appears downstairs.  Once Jake gets close enough Niles speaks softly to him.  "Marshall Berg was in here earlier. They found a dead body out behind the Lady this morning. They don't suspect us but I guess there were some unusual circumstances surrounding the death. He wanted to talk to you and Chester when you had a moment. Just to see if you noticed anything."

"Haven't we had enough dead bodies around this town?" Jake asks Niles rhetorically.  Niles just shrugs imitating Jake's now famous response.  Jake points an accusing finger at Niles and says, "Hey, watch that." Laughing he makes his way to Berg's office. On the way he puts his last two special rounds from his long barrel Colt at one end of the back of his gun belt and reloads it with normal rounds. Settling both pistols in their holsters he moves to button up the duster but stops.  _No, we are safe now. Aren't we?_

At the Marshall's office he knocks twice and lets himself in, "Marshall? Jake here." 

"Cmon in Jake, shut the door behind you if you don't mind. Guess Niles filled you in?" Berg says, from his seat at a large oak desk.  

"Told me to talk to you about a body behind my saloon if that is what you mean."

The Marshall replies, "Yeah, a miner from out of town, Gus Thomas.  Must have been here for the festival. Found him early this morning. We don't suspect anyone at your saloon, just wondered if you might have seen anyone strange. The cause of death is a bit unusual."  Berg gets up from his chair and pushes the seat in slowly.

"Strange? Stranger than all the other things that happened here this past weekend you mean? Besides that I haven't seen anything. Although I was only at the Lady for a few hours last night as most of it was spent either at the festival or out of town with the posse." Jake takes off his hat and runs a hand through his hair. "Unusual how?"

Berg takes his hat off and fidgets with it, turning it around in both hands which are shaking slightly. "Unusual like I have never seen before. The body was strangely pale and Doc Eaton is confounded as to the cause."  He pauses and shakes his head before continuing. "Look, I'm not going to talk about particulars at this point out of respect. We still have to get in touch with his family and sort some things out. Just wanted to let you know because it was close to your place and I figured you might have seen something. Just keep your eyes and ears open, still a lot of strangers in town with the festival going on."

Jake watches Berg's hands while the man is talking. "Fine Marshall, we'll keep an eye out for anything strange. I'll talk to you later."   Jake leaves the Marshall’s office thinking,  _He wants to know about strange, maybe he should look in the mirror. He didn't look that afraid when trouble was about and he should have._  Silver Jake Cook whistles on his way back to the Lucky Lady, walking slowly and enjoying not having to be anywhere.

Once back, he speaks with Niles and tells him what Berg said. "Make sure you let Jeff Mills and Deputy Chester Martin know what happened so they can keep their eyes open for I don't know what."


----------



## orchid blossom

*An Unwelcome Patron, Evening, Sunday April 2nd, 1882*

The town of Promise City is still bustling with strangers following the last events of the festival early Sunday afternoon.  Inside the Lucky Lady Dance Hall and Saloon, partial owners Ruby West and Jake Cook are sitting with friends.  Minerva is chatting rapidly, sitting close to Nanuet  as Katherine, Chester, and Chester's girl Clarisse Townsend listen and eat.

"I am going to run back home and freshen up. I am quite dirty from Nanuet dragging me across the finish line in the three legged race this afternoon,” Minerva laughs and brushes at her skirt. "I will be back shortly. In time for those cookies of yours Ruby. So be sure and save some for me.”  She gives Nanuet a pointed look. 

"What? Why are you looking at me? I won't eat all the cookies,"  Nanuet grins. 

Minerva gives him a kiss and returns to the Comstock House to change into something a bit more special for the evening. 

"Don't worry," Ruby calls back after Minerva, "He can't eat all the cookies, there is 6 dozen!" 

"So, Kate, you going to the Long Branch to see Conrad tonight? It is Sunday night after all..." she winks. 

"And now Nanuet, you can start really getting to work on the addition. With the festival over the wood will be ready to go."

"I am ready, I think I learned quite a bit when making the stage.  Time to dismantle it I guess.  Did you ever decide if we were going to be reusing that lumber?  I can get started on that tomorrow."

The man Kate and Ruby know as Colin Turner enters the Lucky Lady.  He scans the crowd apparently looking for something or someone and then finds an empty table.  Maria is serving some food but is quickly drawn to that table and appears to quickly become involved in a deep conversation with the man.

Ruby suddenly looks distracted again. 

"Uh, yeah," she picks at her food with her fork, "Yes, we're using that wood. You can start that tomorrow." 

Ruby keeps her head down and tries not to look in the corner.  She sits silently for some time before she finally looks up. Catching the glance of Mr. Turner she shivers, then stands and heads outside without excusing herself. She paces back and forth on the porch, the puppies gleefully trying to keep up.

Minerva skips up the porch stairs of the Lucky Lady. "Hola Ruby! It is a beautiful night is it not?" she says cheerfully.

Jake notices that Ruby's good mood suddenly turns, and then a few moments later she goes outside for some air.  As Jake starts to rise to follow her, he notices a man talking to Maria.  _Wasn't that the same man who was watching Ruby a little too closely?_  He looks back to the door where Ruby and Minerva are now talking.  Jake stays in his seat and relaxes.  

Ruby stops her pacing and looks up at the glowing Spanish Priestess. 

Suddenly Ruby grabs her arm and without getting in front of the door, she asks, "Can you see a guy in there? Handsome, blue eyes. He's sitting in the corner, he was talking to Maria. What is he doing?" she asks nervously.

Minerva walks to the side of the door and peaks in. "Si, he is quite attractive. He is just sipping his drink. Is he a friend of yours?"

"A friend?" Ruby falls back against the wall of the Lucky Lady. "I don't think I would call him that." She felt flush and she fans herself. "It's hot out here today, isn't it? Oh I need a drink."

Minerva narrows her eyes as she studies Ruby. "Sooo who is this gentleman if he is not your friend. and no it is really rather cool out here this evening Ruby. What is going on? Are you hiding out here?"  She leans back in and checks the blue eyed hunk out again. "He really is quite handsome," she says and notices Ruby's blush.

"Hiding? No, not hiding." She looks at the hand that is fanning herself and instead puts it under her backside against the wall. "Yes, he is very handsome and dashing," she sighs. She peeks into the room and watches Turner slowly move his eyes around the room. She pulls herself back before he sees her. "He's a customer here. He's a good dancer... Dammit!" she swears. "What is Jake doing?"

Minerva leans back in the door and peaks around quickly before ducking back against the building. "Looks like he's being his usually charming self. Oh, wait he's checking out Maria and that man you're all flustered over," she whispers.  "Why are we hiding out here? are you in trouble?"

Ruby smiles, "Trouble? Me? No, just wanted some air." She continues stubbornly, "I'm not flustered."  She notices Minerva's eyebrows shoot up, "I'm NOT. I'll be in, in a minute. Go ahead, go in. Nanuet is waiting for you. You look beautiful by the way." Ruby stays up against the wall but gives Minerva a little push.

Minerva resists the push.  "But I wanted to tell you. Tonight is the night."

"Oh! That's great!"  Ruby is temporarily distracted from the saloon. "That's SO great.” She hugs her friend. "Good luck, remember what I told you, you'll be fine."

"Gracias Ruby.  Wish me luck."  Minerva smiles brightly and enters the saloon.

Maria leaves the table where Colin Turner is seated.  He casually gets up and makes his way out the front door. 

Ruby continues to fan herself after Minerva walks into the saloon. She takes a breath in and is about to walk back inside when she suddenly bumps into Turner. Startled, she takes a step back.

"Good evening Miss West, I was hoping you hadn't strayed too far.  I see that you are recovering.  I trust you received the flowers I sent for you."

"Mr. Turner, uh... yes I got the flowers. They were, I mean, they are beautiful." She tries so hard not to look him in the eyes. "Yes, I am recovering." She eyes slowly start wandering up, drawn to his gaze.

"Good, I am very pleased to hear that.  I was genuinely concerned about your well being."  He pauses and reaches out to touch her hair. 

"Have you given any further thought concerning the proposal I made at the ball?"

Ruby wants to step back but finds her legs won't move. She watches Turner delicately lift some hair off her shoulder. "Well, I've been busy..." The words come out of her mouth and she hears them almost like they are coming from someone else. The surge of emotions welling up inside her breaks her trance. "No," she says sharply, "I mean," some of her confidence leaving, "No, I'm not going anywhere. I'm staying here."

"That is a shame that you feel that way.  I had hoped that you would make this easy on me and be reasonable.  I will give you some more time to think about it.  When is your next performance?"

"Easy on you?" Ruby repeats nervously, "What do you mean?" Colin takes a step closer to her and she starts to tremble. "What do you want from me?" She steps away, backing into the space of the door, hitting up against the doorway.

He steps forward and puts her long red hair to his nose, inhaling slowly and deeply. "Miss West, you are as smart as you are beautiful.  You know I want you to allow me to take you away from this place and to treat you how a woman of your caliber should be treated."

"Jake won't let you." Ruby says this with the most force and confidence she can muster.

The man steps back, removing his hand from Ruby's hair and laughs a throaty, powerful laugh. 

"The part that you don't understand Miss West, is that he doesn't have to.  I will return on Wednesday to hear your angelic voice.  Perhaps our paths may cross again before that time but if not my heart will be heavy until I hear your voice again.  Tell Mrs. Kale I said hello and your serving girl too, Maria, I believe her name was.  Both such lovely women."  With that being said Colin Turner turns slowly on his heel and begins to walk away slowly.


----------



## orchid blossom

*The Shadow of Colin Turner Falls*

Clarisse sits at the table demurely while everyone else talks around her. 

She delicately taps her napkin on her lip after she finishes. 

"Well, I for one am very pleased with how the festival turned out. So many new people here in our little town!" She places her hand gently on Chesters. "And Chet, Mr. Martin, was so brave the past week with all the outlaws running around. I'm just glad you are all alright." She looks at Chester adoringly. "Especially you." She blushes then looks away.

Chester gently squeezes Clarisse's hand and kisses her. "I'm glad to be alright. But it was pretty close. I wasn't the only brave one. Everyone here played a major part in bringing down the Cowboy Gang. I hope this is the last we've seen of that lot."

"Oh, I hope so too. Besides being dangerous they took up all your free time, always running off and leaving me!"

"Well, now I can resume your courting." He winks at her.

Clarisse blushes. and looks down to her lap. "I'd like that very much," she says softly.

Nanuet smiles brightly when he sees Minerva enter the saloon in her eyecatching red gown.  He thinks about his own state of dress in his plain clothes but his thoughts are quickly drawn back to Minerva.  He stands up and makes his way over to her. 

"Well, I must say you cleaned up nicely.  I didn't expect this fancy, but you look so beautiful." he says and gives her a quick kiss. "And smell so nice as well.  I think I'm in love," he says with a wink.

"I am glad that you find my attire pleasing, mi amor. I dressed special for you," she says giving a little spin. "I am in a festive mood and we have so much to celebrate. Come I would like to share my good news with our friends." she says and leads him over to the table. 

”Buenas Tardes mi amigos!"  She greets everyone around the table with a hug and a kiss on the cheek as Nanuet pulls out a chair for her.

"Wait just a minute, I think Ruby is still outside, we should wait for everybody to be present. Let me see if I can find something to toast with." 

Nanuet makes sure Minerva is comfortable before heading to the bar to speak with Niles and arrange a celebratory toast.

Jake partially listens to the conversation between the priestess and Nanuet.  He finally notices that Ruby did not come back inside.  He stands and sees Ruby outside and the man who was talking to Maria is walking off the porch.  Jake walks to the door.  "Are you well?  Was there something wrong with Maria's cooking?"

Ruby is startled into reality by Jake's voice. "That's the man," she whispers to him, staring off after Turner. "He's... he's..." Ruby stammers and then is silent.

"That is the man who was making you uncomfortable?"  Jake asks her while pointing at the man's back.

Ruby looks at Jake with wide eyes and nods her head in response.

Jake steps off the porch in the man's direction and says loudly, "Hey, you there!"  He continues walking quickly towards him.

The man stops walking and slowly turns back to face Jake. He stares at Jake with his intense light blue eyes. Without breaking his gaze, "Are you speaking to me, sir?"

"Yes I am."  Jake walks steadily up to the man and faces him. 

"Miss West finds your attentions uncomfortable and unwanted, you need to leave her alone.  Do you understand me?"  Jake meets his gaze with a firm expression.

Jake quickly realizes the feeling of discomfort that Ruby had previously mentioned as he meets the mans steely gaze.  A chill runs up and down his spine and he feels his own will, the ability to control his actions and movements being suppresssed.   

"Uncomfortable and unwanted you say?  I don't believe she said unwanted, I believe those are your own words.  I understand Miss West feelings of discomfort at this point in time and will check in on her at a later date, perhaps by then she will have grown comfortable with the offer I have made.  Good day sir." 

The strange man turns around and continues walking away from the Lucky Lady.  Jake finds himself rooted in place, unable to continue his pursuit of Colin Turner.

Jake's fear of helplessness is quickly replaced by a consuming anger.  Unable to get his legs to obey him, he quickly assesses what control he has, if any, of his body.  _I have had enough of people attempting to make me their puppet!  You are threatening the wrong man's woman._

Ruby runs up to Jake as Colin walks away. She can see the hate buring in his normally twinkling eyes. 

"Baby! What happened?" She places her hand on his arm, "I couldn't hear from up on the porch. Are you alright? What did he say? You look so angry..."

With his left hand, Jake takes her firmly by the arm and turns her back towards the saloon.  He says quietly through gritted teeth, "Did you see him cast a spell?  Is that man another blasted wizard?"  His right hand brushes his Colt.  Ruby can feel Jake's hand shaking slightly as he holds her arm, but there is no fear in his eyes.

Ruby shakes her head no. "I didn't see him do anything," she says quietly in return. "Are you alright?" Ruby lets Jake pull her to the Saloon. "Maybe he won't come back?" she adds feebly.

"I'm fine.  I don't think I am harmed."  Jake stops her and says.  "I couldn't move.  The bastard did something so I couldn't move.  Didn't you say there was a way to do that with a ..., you know...."

"Yes," she whispers, "But I didn't see him do anything. I was watching."  She throws her arms around Jake's neck and holds him tightly. "Maybe he won't come back. Or maybe next time I can tell him no with more conviction..."

"What do you mean by that?  What offer is he talking about?"

Ruby releases her arms from around Jake's neck and takes a step away from him. 

The words come out of her mouth flat and without feeling. "He said he wanted to take me away and treat me how I should be treated." 

She pauses before continuing, then she starts to ramble, "Yesterday... at the ball.. I didn't know where you were... everyone was in costume... I danced with him... Red came and saved me... I didn't know where you were...he disappeared..."

"Easy, easy, Ruby girl.  It's alright, we need to figure out what in hades is going on here."  Jake starts them moving again to the saloon.  "Can you talk about it?  Are you up to it?  Perhaps we can ask the others as well, maybe they can help us understand what in blazes this guy is trying to pull on us."

"I guess I can talk about it, why couldn't I? But why do the others have to know?" She looks in the saloon at her friends eating dinner at the table then back to Jake. "What can they do?" The haze is falling away from Ruby and her mood lightning a bit. "They might get scared."

"I don't know what they can do.  Do you know what we should do?  I need to understand how he did that to me, and how to keep him from doing it again.  I can't protect you if I can't move."  Jake suddenly wishes he hadn't said that out loud.  "He was talking to Maria.  Go find out what he said to her."  Jake nudges her along towards the kitchen.  "I'll be sitting with the others.  When you come back, decide if you want to say something.  I would feel better if you did."

Ruby nods and walks to the kitchen. Once inside she starts casually chatting with Maria. 10 minutes later she appears back at the table with her friends. 

She sits quietly for a moment, twirling her hair around her finger. Her voice soft she starts, "So did anyone notice the guy who was sitting in the corner earlier? There is something odd about him..." She tries not to look at the crazy stares she is getting from the group. 

"He was a customer here, a couple months ago. He was nice enough. He came back for the festival. He's been... I've been... uh... something odd..." 

Ruby starts more frantically twirling her hair on her finger. "He says he wants to take me away."

"He is... unusual,” Katherine said.  “He spent a great deal of time talking with me, and there is something about the way he looks at you that makes it hard to think clearly.  We danced at the ball, and it's like you want to run away and you want to stay all at the same time.  He never hid his interest in you, Ruby.  Has he said why he wants you to go with him?"

"No. That he wants to treat me like I should be treated. I told him no." Ruby pauses, very carefully considering if she should proceed. "When I said that he mentioned you and Maria, that you were lovely. Is he threatening me? Dammit!" She slams her hand on the table. "We just got over this crap." Ruby tugs on her hair a few times. "Where is the damn bourbon?" 

Meanwhile Clarisse sits in silence with her hands in her lap, wide eyed.

Chester whispers to her, "Nothing like your school, is it?"

Clarisse nods her head slowly. "No," she whispers back to him and takes his hand, "Not at all. It's a very strange story." Her gaze turns to Ruby as Ruby continues to tell her story. "Maybe she's had too much to drink? She does like to drink..."

"I'd like to hear your story, when you're ready to tell it."  

Clarisse giggles. "Not my story, silly, the one Ruby is telling. You know, about this man making people feel strange and wanting to take her away. I think she's trying to make Mr. Cook jealous. Or make an excuse for not being faithful to him."

Chester follows Clarisse's look. "When you've had as hard a life as she has, you need something to ease the pain. Do you disapprove?"

Clarisse replies, "Overindulgance in anything is against the will of the gods, Chet, you know that.”

While Chester and Clarisse whispered, the others continued discussing Mr. Turner.  "I doubt he was threatening anyone, he seems the kind of man who makes it a habit to flatter and charm wherever he goes.  It's something to keep in mind though,” Kate was saying.

Ruby looks down and keeps her gaze off of Jake. 

"When I said Jake would never let him take me Mr. Turner said he didn't have to. That sounds like a threat to me. He said you were lovely. Are lovely. Not that you aren't... " Ruby shakes her head. 

Again she is quiet and she bites her lip. "When I am around him I can't think very straight. I'm... uh..." She doesn't finish her thought.

Kate sighed.  "That does sound a lot more like a threat.  For now Ruby, I hate to say it but you shouldn't go around alone, and make sure you lock your doors at night.  I'm not sure there's much else you can do."

"We'll keep an eye out for him Ruby.  Hopefully he realizes that you aren't interested and he'll stay away.  Let's try and turn this mood back around, I believe Minerva has an announcement to make." Nanuet says trying to raise the spirits of the group again.  He has a bottle of champagne in his hand and there are several glasses on the table.  He begins filling them and passing them out to all his companions and Clarisse.

Minerva puts  her hand on Nanuet's arm. "Si I would like to make my announcement and then perhaps we could celebrate, but I am curious to hear what Ruby has to say first."  She turns to him as if she is going to hug him and whispers. "She was acting quite strange out on the porch and she does not look well to me. Let us humor her."  Minerva changed to her usual tone and said,  "Por Favor, Ruby please tell us."

Nanuet whispers back, "I am sorry, I did not realize there was more to be said, of course let them finish speaking."

"Tell you what? I told you what I had to say, I think I remembered everything. It seems something about him makes me... forgetful. Jake just spoke with him outside, I think he has something to add..."

Jake has been quiet while they are all talking but now they seem to be looking at him.  "I told the man to leave Ruby alone, more eloquently though."  Jake does not laugh at his little attempt at humor.  "He basically refused my request and then he did something to me.  I don't understand how but I was unable to move at all while he walked away."  Jake pauses and then adds, "Ruby didn't notice him do anything if you understand me."

"I didn't see him do anything," Ruby repeats, "I know I didn't, I was watching." 

"I don't know what to do."

"Right now, I'm not sure either.  And considering what I know of Cochise County, I wouldn't be surprised if he were talented.  I have seen him, so has Ruby, Jake, and Maria.  And probably some of the others as well.  For now we keep our eyes open, and keep an eye on Ruby as well.   

And now I'm going to suggest a very "Ruby" solution.  We have a drink and enjoy our night.  For now we are all together, and Mr. Turner gone.  Let's enjoy it."

"Yes...drinks...good idea." Ruby pours herself another bourbon. 

She glances at Jake. "What I'd really like to do is get out of here."

"Well, now that Ringo is gone it's much safter to travel.  A little vacation might not be a bad thing." 

"Yes, a vacation," Ruby comments, "Tombstone was nice." Ruby looks a bit uncomfortable as she glances around the room. "Maybe soon we can go. But I meant tonight, maybe just a ride, you know, get some air." 

"Anyway, Minerva why don't you tell everyone your news."


----------



## orchid blossom

*An Announcement and a Request*

"I think that Katherine has an excellent suggestion and I have some news that I am very excited about that I would like to share with all of you. Nanuet has some champagne for the occasion but first I would like to toast to all of you. I know that I have not been in Promise City very long, but you have all become very special to me and I would like to thank you all for including me in your lives."  

She smiles all around and hold up her glass. "Before I came to Promise City I did not know what it was to have a home and a family that I could count on so whole-heartedly. If it were not for all of _you_ I would not now be the _Permanent_  Pastor of the Church of Olympus in Promise City.  So I would like to toast my new family and my new home. May the gods watch over all of us!" she says, and spilling a bit of champagne on the floor to honor the gods she raises her glass in salute and drinks.

_But not too closely,_ Jake thinks. "Congratulations Senorita, you have earned your place here and the town is much richer for it.  I am glad you count us among your friends."

Ruby lifts her drink. "Glad you'll be sticking around, priestess," she says with a smile.

Nanuet lifts his glass when the others do and waits for someone else to take a drink before he does, unfamiliar with the ceremony.  He takes a sip then wrinkles his nose a bit and puts the glass on the table.  He then claps his hands together loudly before giving Minerva a smothering hug.

Minerva holds on tight.   She smiles radiantly as she looks around at her friends. _I am so blessed._

Kate took a small sip and put the glass down.  "Why don't you tell us how Mrs. King looked?  Bishop Papandras seemed to take some pleasure in the idea of how wrong she was about the reason he was here."

Minerva laughs loudly. "Oh it was priceless Katherine, you would have really enjoyed it!  She looked like she was choking her face was so red!"

"It's not often I take pleasure in the idea of someone being crossed, but Mrs. King gets under my skin.  Let's hope her state of confusion lasts," Kate smiled and looked around the table to her gathered friends.  It was good to see them all happy as Miss Florencia continued to recount her morning.  Once the conversation died down Kate took a deep breath. 

"I have a request to make of all of you.  I'm going to need some help in a few days.  It's been too dangerous to go to Tombstone, but now....  I want to move Tom out to the ranch.  I plan to go out there tomorrow and choose a spot for him, and I'll talk to Mr. Berg about what I need to do.  I hope to bring him home by the end of the week, and I'll need your help."

"You know you can count on me Miss Kate,” Nanuet offered.  “Whatever you need, I'll be glad to help any way I can."

"Need our help for what? I'm not sure I understand." Ruby sips at her drink but keeps looking nervously over her shoulder at the door.

Nanuet senses Ruby's discomfort.  "Miss Ruby, you need something to take your mind off that man, perhaps you can sing us a song, or someone can play piano and we can dance?"

"A song? I don't know... I don't really feel like singing."  Ruby smiles at Nanuet.  "I'll be ok, I promise. I'll be good. We're celebrating after all."  She takes another sip and makes a conscious effort to relax.

"Just figured it might take your mind off of things, maybe cards perhaps or we can plan our trip to Tombstone.  We should be celebrating!"

"Of course I will help in anyway that I can, Katherine."  Minerva pauses before continuing.  "I do not want to make you uncomfortable by pushing myself on you, but you had mentioned that your husband attended services. If you would like me to I could perform a short memorial service for him."

"When he's reinterred, yes, that would be nice.  Thank you, Priestess."  Kate looked over at Nanuet and said, "I knew I could count on you. 

I will need help because we will probably have to move him ourselves, which means.. ah... digging and..."  She looked down and twisted her hands in her lap.  "And I don't want to do it alone."

Ruby nods. "I understand. You know we'll be there Kate. Although I'm not sure about the digging part..." she shivers. "Maybe we can leave that to the big burly men, you know, the ones who weren't shot this morning."  She giggles at her own joke, her mood lightening.

"Katherine,"  Jake finally speaks up after being unusually quiet, "You don't have to do anything alone.  All you have to do is ask, and you have.  I would be happy to accompany you.  If you don't mind though, it would be my honor to provide the laborers to do the hard work while we accompany you and escort your late husband to his new resting place."

"I don't mind, Jake," Katherine said with a warm smile through unshed tears.  "Thank you all.  It will be a relief to have him where he belongs.  The service in Tombstone was rather a lonely thing, I've never felt right about it."

"Well, you don't have to be lonely anymore, do you? You'll be wishing for some loneliness in the not too distant future." 

"Alright, no more sad stuff, ok? Let's drink and relax." 

Ruby raises her glass, "To no more Cowboys, the new permanent Priestess, and moving on with our lives!" Ruby finishes her beverage.

"Yes, well I will definitly toast to that... and speaking of moving on... Nanuet and I have an appointment to keep!" she says turning to Nanuet with a smile.

"You know, I'm kinda tired tonight too. I think I want to go to bed early. None of you mind, do you? We can finish celebrating another night."

"An appointment?  At this time of nig... oh yes an appointment!" he says, his face reddening.  He drinks his drink down and repeats Ruby's toast.  "So it's time then?" he says turning towards Minerva.

“Si, It is time Mi Amor," she whispers into his ear. "Let us go now before the storm rolls in.” Minerva smiles a bit nervously.

Nanuet’s eyes grow wide and his heart jumps to his throat. He can hear the pounding of the very physical entity so often associated with love in his ears as he looks at her timid smile and realizes what she is talking about.  

"I was planning on spending the night at the El Parador, actually,” Kate said.  “I'll be moving in a few days, and I want to enjoy my last few days there.  We can celebrate another night."

"Alright then." Ruby stands from the table and hugs all her friends. "Thank goodess that is over with now. Everyone have a safe night, ok?" 

Ruby turns to Jake. "I'm going to head upstairs, ok baby?"

Jake wishes all his friends a good night, but seems to stay unusually close to Ruby, even for Jake.  "Let us go," he says simply.


----------



## orchid blossom

*New Love, Old Love*

Once he sees that the group is definitely calling it a night Nanuet eagerly takes Minerva by the hand.  Weary from the events of the last few days, he feels a reserve of strength surge into his body. He says a hurried goodnight to his friends and steers Minerva toward the door. 

When they step outside he effortlessly scoops her off her feet and into his arms. Smiling ever so slightly as he ponders his response… he says "You have already shown me the ways of love Minerva, but you are saying that 'now is the time' for me to take you to my bed, my love,  I am honored to do so."

When Nanuet picks Minerva up she wraps her arms around his neck, buries her face in his shoulder begins to giggle uncontrollably.  “We must do this *properly*, mi Amor. It would not do to just run off into the woods.  A tribute to Dionysus must be paid… A bottle of wine! We must have a bottle of wine!” 

Nanuet smiles widely in response to Minerva's giddy giggles.  He sets the Spanish beauty down. “Stay put! Don’t move. NOT an inch! I’ll be right back!” he says giving her a quick kiss before he sprints back to the Lucky Lady. 

"Niles! I need your best bottle of wine, pronto!" he says, slightly winded.  He throws a crumpled up $5 bill on the bar and grabs a bottle that Mr. Hoover is examining right from under his nose.  "Thanks!” he says, rushing out the door.   

The flustered Indian stops in mid stride his features even redder than usual and almost falls down the porch steps as he reverses his tracks back into the Lucky Lady.  Jeff meets him at the door, already holding the corkscrew.  Nanuet grabs it from him and Jeff winks a knowing wink. Nanuet can hear him laughing as he runs back to the spot where he left his soon to be lover. Armed with his offering to Dionysus, he arrives out of breath but manages a huge grin  as he proudly holds out his prize. 

"Where are the glasses mi Amor? She asks and then waves her hand in a dismissive gesture. “Ah, It does not matter. We will make do. Come!"  She grabs his hand and they run down the street, laughing like a couple of naughty children. 

Shortly they arrive at the grove across the street from the El Parador.  Nanuet hands the bottle and corkscrew to Minerva and then as he has done before, scoops her off her feet and into his arms. He breathes deeply of the air saturated with the scent of Minerva's perfumes and oils.  He kisses her passionately for a long moment before stepping under the canopy of the grove. 

”MMMM, Wait mi amor.” She responds with a throaty laugh, fighting the buzz of pleasure that threatens to envelope her senses. We must do this correctly if we are to acquire the blessing of the gods.”  She dances her fingers through his hair and wiggles out of his arms to stand facing him.

”You said that you wished to learn how to pray to the gods of Rome. Si?  Will you let me show you how? Now, before you show me the ways of love?” 

"I had other ideas on the timing,” he says, drawing her close to him.  “But elves are supposed to be patient people, so I will be open to your teachings.  It would not be wise of me to refuse the teachings of a messenger of any god now would it?" 

She nods delightedly and takes him by the hand as a bolt of Jupiter lights the sky.  “First we must drink to the Glory of Dionysus, and _then_ I will show you the proper way to make ourselves pleasing to the gods.” 

Nanuet opens the bottle and they toast. 

Minerva, ever the preacher, begins what seems to be a wordy speech and although Nanuet starts listening intently he soon becomes distracted by her lovely smell and begins nuzzling her neck, pausing now and again to drink from the bottle.  She giggles softly as he does so and does her best to concentrate and finish her toast properly, but soon gives up. 

“Nanuet, you are not paying attention. Here let me help you with that.” She says pulling the bottle from him to take a long swallow. They continue to share the wine and enjoy one another’s playful touch until the bottle lies empty on the blanket beside them. Her breath quickens as he continues his explorations, “Now,” she says, the word ‘now’ sounding more like a moan of pleasure, “It is time to honor the gods.” 

She pushes herself from him and taking him by the hand pulls him up off the blanket. The preacher in her takes charge once again, “You have seen me perform the Moon Ceremony before, when we visited the Apache. This ceremony is quite similar, except that, tonight, there is no moon in the heavens," she says as another rumble of thunder rocks the distant hills, “and I will be anointing you with ceremonial oils, but first we must remove our clothes,” she says with a twinkle in her eye. 

The wine is already affecting the elf as he smiles widely at Minerva and rubs his hands together.  "OK! I am starting to like this prayer ceremony more and more.  First wine and now removing of the clothing." A broad smile comes across his face as he eagerly sheds his clothing.  

Minerva's laugh dies in her throat as he stands before her, looking very much like the wild savage that he is. Her eyes grow large and her mouth runs dry as she fights the sudden panic clawing it’s way up her throat, _No, nothing at all like the sheep back in Spain_.  She shivers with apprehension as she works to steady her breathing. 

Nanuet, noticing the sudden fear on her face, waits patiently for her to decide what she will do.  She turns her back to him momentarily so that he may help her with the buttons of her gown and when she turns to face him once more, he watches intently as she slowly and delicately removes her gown and reveals herself to the gods and to her man. 

To hide her nervousness she retrieves her bag and busies herself pulling out the vials of oil that she used earlier in the evening to anoint her own flesh.  She turns back to Nanuet, once again the priestess of Olympus, and faces him unselfconsciously in her innocence.  She steps close to him and removes the amulet that Kajika gave them to block the influence of Ahphrodite. “It is not right that we should remain deaf to the voice of love. We need not be afraid any longer since the balance of power has been restored.”  

Taking his hands in hers, she raises their joined arms to the heavens and prays in English in her clear, high Spanish accent.  “Father Jupiter, Mother Minerva, Venus goddess of love, Dionysus and all the 12 powers of Olympus. May our union be pleasing to you in whose image we are created." 

The pair stands close together unmoving, and unaware of the outside world as the tension of the storm builds between, around and within them. The already frantic music of the wind picks up it’s tempo to whip about them as the god lights the sky with his thunderbolts revealing the beauty and splendor of his children. 

Her eyes remain on his as she watches them grow dark with a primitive hunger. 
He does not flinch, and enforces his iron will, determined to be patient and gentle with his uninitiated lover. He stands perfectly still while she dips her finger in the oil and places it on his brow- “for wisdom to keep your thoughts clear; she says in a soft voice.  His heart  -“to keep it open to the love you will give and receive this night;” she says with a slight tremble in her voice.  When she anoints his body on other secret places, sacred to the gods – “as a sign of their blessing and to insure their favor,” he is no longer able to contain the raging passion within.  He pulls her roughly to him and as they fall to the blanket, lightning strikes again causing several birds to take flight from the trees, the flash illuminating their writhing forms now melded together as one. Bonded in flesh as well as spirit, their sounds of pleasure are lost to the rolling thunder as the storm unleashes its power. He holds himself above her and looks into her eyes before his mouth closes over hers, muffling her startled cry and together they ride the storm.

*                                                      *                                                        *

Back in their room, Ruby plops on the bed and swings her legs back and forth like a schoolgirl. She speaks out suddenly, “Can we go for a ride? I’d like to get out of this city.  I need some air, I really do Jake.” 

"Are you sure you are up to it?"  Jake looks concerned but then, "Hades, what am I saying, there isn't anything that can stop you.  Sure, we can go for a ride."   

Ruby pulls her hair back into a messy knot while she dresses in her thin white skirt and blouse. She doesn’t bother with shoes. She goes to her vanity and picks up her olive leaf pendant, wrapping it around her neck. She grabs two bottles of bourbon off their table and a blanket. She stops before she leaves the room and spots her red rose on her nightstand. She hurries back in and very carefully wraps the stem in a napkin, bringing it along. 

They make their way through the town over to the stables. Jake takes them quietly and stealthily across the town, being careful to avoid notice and watching for who is watching them.  He tries to hide that from Ruby. Most of the people on the streets are cleaning up or packing up after the festival but there are still a good amount wandering around.  Jake prepares Ruby's black stallion, putting the blanket and bottles in the saddlebags, then hops up. He reaches down and offers a hand to Ruby, pulling her up behind him. She wraps her arms around him tightly and leans herself up against him. 

Jake turns his head back to Ruby, "Where are we headed Princess?" 

Ruby answers, "That nice spot upstream of the mill," then grips him tighter. Jake is careful to look about when they leave and heads out in the wrong direction first and then turns out of town cutting across the desert to get to the proper trails. Ruby doesn't pay any attention to her lovers crazy directions. 

As they ride to their favorite quiet spot the cool of evening begins descend on them.  The moon is just visible over the familiar fertile area of the stream surrounded by the broad leaf trees and thick bushes that do not grow away from the water in the harsh Arizona desert. 

Jake slides off the horse and helps Ruby down. He ties the horse to a nearby tree and tends to him while Ruby sets up the blanket on the soft grasses.  She unpacks the two bottles of bourbon and unwraps the rose. Ruby takes a drink of the bourbon and offers some to Jake while he works. 

Ruby waits for Jake to sit on the blanket and she sits on his lap facing him. Pressing her full lips against Jake’s she kisses him passionately before pulling away only slightly and looking him in his twinkling brown eyes. “I wanted to come out here so we could thank Aphrodite together. This is what I had in mind all along, just you and I, the way it should always be.” She offers Jake another drink of bourbon and takes one of her own. 

"It is a relief that all the Cowboy nonsense is over, at least for now.  I told you we'd come out fine.  I will admit,” Jake says reluctantly, "That it didn't all go as well as I anticipated."  All in a brief moment his thoughts go racing back to those seconds when he discovered Ringo, heard his thoughts, knew that Ringo was firing the round that would seek out Ruby. He relives the split second decision that came to Jake's mind; _Do I try to kill Ringo with the knife and disarm him or do I take the bullet myself?  I was wrong and I almost lost you._  He suppresses a shudder.  His lips just barely crack a smile.  "Yes, yes I know, it never goes as well as I anticipated.  No matter.  You are whole and we are here together, that is all that is important."   

They are silent for some time, enjoying the bourbon, the quiet and the warmth of each other. 

Finally Ruby reaches across the blanket to the perfect red rose, holding it delicately in her hand. She takes Jake’s hand, opening his palm to the sky. First she runs her fingers lightly over his soft palm. Then she bends forward and kisses each finger and the center of his hand before holding up the rose before his face. She takes the stem and suddenly presses a large thorn into his palm, deep enough to draw a drop of blood. 

"Hey! Oww!" Jake looks at his palm and back to Ruby.  "Why did you do that?" 

Ruby holds up her hand, palm up. She hands Jake the rose and waits expectantly. 

Hesitantly he pokes her with the thorn, but it does not draw blood.  "Oh, Hades," he mutters and clumsily punctures her tender palm with the already blooded point. 

After they have matching bloodied palms Ruby pushes their palms flat, intertwining their fingers, mixing the drops together. “No matter what happens or where we are, we will always be a part of each other now. You’ll always be in me and I’ll always be in you.” They hear some rumbling in the distance and Ruby looks to the sky, still starry over them. She furrows her brows, “Is that thunder?” 

She goes back to gazing at Jake. “I meant what I said earlier, there is no Ruby without her Jake. At least I don’t ever want there to be.” She smiles at him, “I hope you feel the same.” She kisses his palm over the small wound. 

"It feels right, girl."  Jake withholds his thought about hope.  "We will just have to make certain that nothing gets in our way.  I don't want to imagine not having you with me."  He thoughtfully glances at his palm. 

“You won’t have to.” She reaches out and pushes some hair off his forehead.  “Now, let’s thank the gods, shall we?” 

Ruby tries to be serious but giggles a couple of times before she calms down and a solemn expression comes to her face. She closes her eyes, then opens them and gently runs her fingers over Jake’s eyelids, closing them. “We’re praying,” she whispers, like he should know, and closes her eyes again. “Aphrodite… beautiful goddess of love… watching over us from your home above… we thank you for your favor towards us and ask you to please continue to send to us your blessings on our love and our lives.” She continues softly, “I especially ask that you look with favoring eyes on this man… protect him and keep him safe always but even more so when I can’t… because as you have planned it he is everything I could want or need… he is my world and my destiny.” 

“In return we offer you what we have… the only thing really real in our lives…our love for each other…certain, strong and true… and our desire for each other… also certain, strong and true.” Jake hears a little giggle escape from Ruby. 

“Oh and Hermes, we thank you too…for giving us the luck to find each other and making us wise enough to get your message.” 

Ruby is silent for a long moment. “Anything else you want to add baby?” 

"No, you have said it quite well." 

Ruby pulls her clothes off over her head slowly and drops them aside leaving her body naked to Jake and the moonlit sky. Her skin still shimmers from the costume she wore the night before and her curves are accentuated by the pale light. She helps Jake wiggle out of his too then slides herself back on his lap. His lean body, muscular yet smooth, welcomes her as if she was always meant to be right there. She feels her heart speeding up for what seemed like the thousandth time in the past couple of days as her body presses against his, her breathing quickens as she smells his musky scent, his strong deft hands moving over her sends shivers up and down her spine. 

She nuzzles Jake’s neck, her lips leisurely moving down his shoulder and to his chest, covering him with light pecks. Her eyes rise to meet his, her lips swollen with kisses. “How is it after all this time you still make me want you so badly?” she whispers breathlessly.   

"Were you reading my thoughts again?" he replies quietly. 

Ruby places both her hands on Jake’s smooth face and looks deep into his eyes before she presses her lips to him again. 

As they make love they hear the thunder claps growing closer and finally the rain comes, the cool drops washing the sweat from their bodies. Ruby turns her face to the sky and laughs as they get drenched. “I love the rain!” she giggles, dripping with water. “Surely it is a sign…” Her voice trails off as she turns her face back to Jake, water dripping off his nose, hair soaking wet, sweaty, tired from the long couple of days. She gives him the warmest and most adoring smile she has. “You really must love me a lot.” 

"Ruby, you are the air that I breathe and nourishment for my withered soul."  He squeezes her a little and adds, "Plus the gratification and balm for my more human longings as well." 

“You always know the perfect thing to say and do to make me happy. I don’t know why I had to wait so long to find you but whatever the reason, it was well worth it.” 

They carry on thanking the goddess, the rain continuing to fall, the cool drops caressing their bodies. Their gasps, laughs and moans echo off the landscape and rise to the heavens unhindered. 

The rain stops just as they finish. The corner of Ruby’s lips turn upward and she says breathlessly, “I think the goddess is pleased, do you agree?” 

"I don't see how she couldn't be.  I certainly am.  I've nothing better to offer her." 

Ruby just continues smiling and kisses Jake again before falling back on the blanket. The sky clears above them and the bright stars come back out from their hiding place. As the light from the moon peeks through the clouds Jake lies next to Ruby and they lay silently, gazing at the stars. 

Without moving her gaze from the sky Ruby takes Jake's hand and whispers, "Forever, starry nights and certain love." 

Jake lays his other hand over their clasped hands and smiles up at the sky.  "Forever…" 

After an undetermined amount of time Ruby snuggles up to Jake, wrapping herself around him. It isn't long before Jake hears her soft sighs of sleep. 

Jake stays awake for some time just watching her sleep, thought he tries to stay awake eventually he nods off as well.


----------



## orchid blossom

*Ill Met at the El Parador*

Kate left the Lucky Lady and walked slowly back to the El Parador.  It was still crowded in the town, but Kate was used to living in a big city.  It felt rather homey to her to be surrounded by people. 

The sound of music pouring out of the El Parador quickened her step and she stepped lightly into the Cantina where Dorita was waiting in the common room for her.  "Senorita Katherine, there is a man waiting for you," she says pointing to a table darkened by shadow.  "He is a handsome, charming man, you should go, go say hello."

"Dorita, the last time you told me a handsome man was waiting for me I had a very uncomfortable cup of tea with Johnny Ringo.  And what would Mr. Booth say if he heard you telling me to go sit with a handsome man, hmm?" 

Katherine leaned over and kissed Dorita's cheek.  She took a deep breath and walked over, already suspecting who she would find there.

"Miss Kale, thank you for taking a moment out of your busy day to join me.  I hope this conversation is not a nuisance.  Please have a seat." 

These words come from the lips of the man Katherine surely expected, Mr. Colin Tucker. 

"I am afraid that I may have caused some trouble earlier today.  I just wanted to assure you that was not my intention.  From what I understand you and your friends have had your share of trouble in recent times.  Sounds like it was quite an ordeal, perhaps you could entertain me with some of the tale?  May I buy you a drink?" he says as he stands up and motions for her to sit.

"I don't really drink anymore, Mr. Turner.  It's a dangerous pastime for me, and as I have already had one glass of wine tonight I should not have another."  Despite something in the back of her mind telling her to leave, she took the offered seat.  "Our trouble is in the past now."

"Well I am certainly glad to hear that!" the handsome fair haired man says.  Kate is once again drawn to his eyes, their gaze capturing her attentions.   

"As much as I love this little town, I am afraid I have to be leaving soon, but there is something I must do before I go.  Miss West is a good friend of yours, is she not?"

"You already know that, I'm sure.  And you are a fan."

"Then I must call on you for a favor.  It is a simple one.  She has to this point refused all of my advances, yet she seems at least to have some interest in me, so not all is lost.  Perhaps you could talk to her, let her know that I simply wish to give her the life that she deserves.  One of fame and wealth; a life where she can have whatever she desires.  In fact, the more I dwell on that the more I like the notion.  Please, the next time that you have a private conversation with Miss West, be sure to do your best to convince her that I can give her all that she desires.  I will be at the Lucky Lady on Wednesday to judge your work, I trust you will not fail me." 

With that the man finishes his drink and leaves Kate sitting alone to ponder.

She sat for quite a while at the table with her mind foggy.  It wasn't like Ruby to not at least consider an offer.  She had even considered Mr. Eastman, even if it was only for a few seconds.  Perhaps it _was_ better if she at least considered the man.  There was a nagging at the back of Kate's mind, as if she had forgotten something, but she couldn't get hold of it. 

After a while she got up and helped Dorita in the kitchen, then went upstairs to read in her room with the door open to the sounds of music from below.  When Ginnie returned, the two took one of the new games Kate had bought downstairs and played before turning in early.


----------



## orchid blossom

*Morning*

Morning, Monday April 3rd, 1882

Ruby opens her eyes slowly. She sees the blue sky above her as she opens her eyes. Nudging Jake sotfly she says, "Morning baby. You still love me today?" 

"Why, what day is it?"  Jake quickly grabs her hand before she can hurt him. "Joking! I was joking.  I love you more than ever." 

Ruby feigns being insulted and tries to pull her hand away before ending up on top of Jake, kissing him. "I love you too baby," she says running her hand over his starting to get stubbly face. 

"Ahhhh.. it's a bit chilly out here with no clothes on," she giggles. She takes a long breath in. "But, it's so nice here, I felt like I was getting smothered back in town. And I feel safe here, with you." 

Guilt and pride pelt Jake like the storm rains from last night.  He maintains a warm smile inspite of that emotional assault.  "That means the world to me." 

"It does?" Ruby lets her fingers lightly wander over Jake's chest. Ruby sighs, "I suppose we should get back, even though I feel like I could stay like this forver. We don't want anyone thinking we're not coming back." Even with her words, Ruby makes no attempt to move. 

"No one expects us up early anyway...."  Jake snorts a small laugh at that, "...we can take our time.  Not too long, girl, we didn't bring any food with us." 

Ruby laughs at Jake's astute obversation. "You're right." She continues drawing little hearts on Jake's chest. "I hope we can go to Tombstone. I had fun last time. And we have a little special spot like this there too," she smiles as her memories come rushing back. "And I told Jane we would visit her in Tuscon too. We have lots of trips to plan and fun to have." 

"Tuscon needs to wait a little while.  I talked to Red, and he wants some time to setup his new operation.  He does want to both of us to visit.  We did talk about Jane a bit, though he was still cryptic about that.  I don't think Jane is the object of his romantic affections, and yet I don't know what his relationship was with Jane's mother."  Jake keeps his gaze skyward, scrutinizing the detailess blue sky.  "He can have his secrets.  At least he can have them for now." 

Ruby looks a bit disappointed. "Oh but I don't want to wait..." Her voice trails off. "Ok." She looks up into the sky following Jake's gaze. "Jane respects him for knowing her mother and wanting to help her. It's not easy for us girls to find someone who cares about us and wants to help us with good intentions." She pauses. "You DO think Red has good intentions, don't you?" Her fingers wander a little lower on Jake's chest, down to his tight belly. 

"Heh."  Jake's little laugh is cryptic.  "No harm will come from Patrick O'Brien to your friend Jane, as long as she is a friend to him.  He will use her, but in the way she wants to be used.  All in all I think Jane will get more from Red than he gets from her."  A short pause.  "No, I am certain of it."  The expression on Jake's face turns to meloncholy.  "Red is lonely. I should not be surprised, but I never thought about it before." 

Ruby is quiet, then suddenly pinches Jake's stomach, "Do you use me, Mr. Cook?" she giggles. "Lonely? What do you mean?" 

"Moving from town to town, with very few friends is tough.  You know that.  How much tougher is it when you must pretend EVERY DAY to be someone else?  How much more alone could you be?  Every day making sure no one really knows who you are...." 

Ruby is silent again. "You're right, poor Red. He must be so lonely. I was lonely before I found you. Even more reason to go and comfort him. When you think it's right anyway." 

Ruby sits up on the blanket and looks around the green landscape. "It's really nice here. I think we found the nicest spot in all of Arizona." 

"The best place in Arizona is the whatever ground you are standing on."  Jake rolls to one side.  "We won't wait too long for a trip to Tuscon.  I'll send a note in a week or so to make him hurry and get ready."  Jake gives Ruby a smirk. 

Ruby claps her hands. "Good!" She leans over and kisses her lover before standing. "Come on, I am getting hungry now. Let's get dressed and get back since you won't let us stay here all day and we're out of bourbon." Ruby takes him by the hands and pulls him up.

Jake and Ruby dress and make their way back to town.


*Waiting for Wednesday*


With the exception of one small practice session with Jake, Ruby spends the next couple of days recouperating. More like basking in the glow of the attention, flowers, cookies, candy, and visitors who heard of her brush with death. When not entertaining the well wishers she stays close to Jake.

Minerva spends the next couple of days proding and cajoling members of the Chruch Committee to finalize the plans necessary to complete the church and lets them know that she expects the building to be open for worship "Come Hades or high water, by June." 

She argues for the necessity of an addition of a private residence to the structure as well, pointing out that if she is going to be able to serve her flock effectively she will need a place to hold meetings and council her parishoners in private and without interruption. She maintains that, "It would be inappropriate to hold council in my bedroom  at the Comstock House and the sitting room is a much too public setting."  She also negotiates a stipend as compensation for her services. 

Nanuet spends Tuesday and Wednesday working as well, days on the additions and evenings at the saloon.  He spends all the free time that he can with Minerva and calls on Ruby to ask advice on romance and to be blessed by her in Aphrodite's name.

On Monday, Katherine rode out to the ranch, spending the day there with Ginnie and Sonoma.  She worked with the horses and learned about the sheep from Sonoma, then took a leisurely ride around the property.  It was while she was riding along the stream that she found the spot.  A large tree spread it's branches over the water, creating an oasis of shade and beauty.  It would be a good place for Tom to rest. 

Through Tuesday and Wednesday she helped with the moving of her furniture into the house in town, and made the order for her schooldesks.  She worked at her curriculum and took her lessons with Mr. Gonzales, and generally enjoyed her freedom.  Still, in the back of her mind she was bothered that she hadn't yet talked to Ruby. 

She spent some time with Conrad on Wednesday, just sitting in the Cantina which she was more and more aware would not be her home much longer. 

There is one thing of note however and that is that another body is discovered on Tuesday morning, one of the new "dancers" from the Palace, recruited during the festival.  Her body, like that of the other was pale, unusually so.  Chester is the one to deliver the news to the group and says that a full investigation is under way.


----------



## orchid blossom

*Puppet*

Kate walked into the Lucky Lady around 5:00 and found Ruby nibbling at Maria's cooking in the kitchen.

"Good afternoon, Maria.  How are you, Ruby?" she asked, kissing her friend on the cheek.  "Do you think we could go upstairs and have a little talk?"

"I'm feeling much better, thank you. I think all the attention is doing me good," she smiles. "And you're looking well." Ruby grabs a piece of bread. "Sure. let's go upstairs." They head up to Jake and Ruby's room.

Once they were settled Kate said.  "I was just wondering about Mr. Turner. You said he offered you things.  What kinds of things?"

Ruby looks at her friend curiously. "Well, he said he wanted to take me away and treat me like someone of my caliber should be treated, whatever the hell that means." Ruby shrugs. "I hadn't thought of him since Monday. I'm hoping he doesn't come back, he made me a bit uncomfortable. Why?"

"I don't think he means to make you uncomfortable.  He's just a powerful man, not used to dealing with a woman like you.  I don't doubt he could give you what he offered.  Fame, wealth, an exciting life.  Those are things you used to want.  I was right the other day when I said you'd changed.  Not long ago you would have seriously considered that offer."

Ruby furrows her brows further. "But I'm madly in love with Jake, you know that. He makes me happy. I wouldn't leave him for anything."

Kate twisted her hands together.  "Happy.  Yes, you've been happy here. But this is a small pond, there's so much world out there to explore. We've seen some of it.  Wouldn't you like to go traveling?  Stay in the finest hotels, eat the best food, bask in the adoration of your devoted fans?"

"Yes," Ruby replies dreamily, slowly twisting her finger around her hair. With a far off look in her eyes she continues, "I want all those things." She snaps back to reality. "I do want all those things. Are you offering?" she laughs.

She smiled gently.  "No, but Colin Turner is."

Ruby's eyes slowly narrow and her body tenses slightly. "Kate, what are you talking about? Did he talk to you? Or have you gone mad on your own time?" Ruby stands and walks over to the window. Jake had been closing it every time Ruby opened it. Opening it wide, she enjoys the warm breeze that drifts into the room. She turns back to face Kate and leaning on the window sill, crosses her arms, "What is going on Katherine Kale?"

"He came to see me at the El Parador on Monday.  Dorita seemed to like him quite a bit.  He just told me what he offered you, and it sounded like what you've always wanted.  He didn't understand why you would say no."  Kate's speech was getting faster and faster.  "He seems very sincere.  He wants to give you whatever you desire, and he can do it."

Ruby stares at Kate in silence for a long moment, than laughs. "You're so funny. Did Jake put you up to this? Did he? Ok, ok..." Ruby giggles again, "But I love Jake SOOOO much and I would NEEVVEERRR leave him, he means everything to me and I adore him and worship him...and he makes me feel sssooooo good and he's the best lover I ever had... should I go on?" Ruby has a huge silly smile on her face.

Katherine began to pace around the room, wringing her hands.  "I'm sure Mr. Turner is, ah, experienced," she countered with a hint of desperation in her voice.  "He's rich, and not a love-sick puppy like George Eastman was.  There's more to life than just adoration and worship."

Ruby laughs again. "Oh yeah?" she says playing along. "What is there besides adoration and worship?" Kate is sure putting on a good show... but why?

"Your dreams, of course.  The ones you are putting aside to stay here. I've watched women do it for whatever reason.  To please their families, to please a lover, or just because they think it's the right thing to do. They ususally regret it."

Her light and cheerful mood starting to fade she drops her arms to her sides, "You think I'm putting aside my dreams to stay here? Is that what you're saying?" There is a slight edge in Ruby's voice but more concern anything else.

"Only you can say for sure, but I've never known you to not even consider a good offer."

"Kate, did he really come and see you? I thought you were joking with me, that maybe Jake set me up. You know him and his jokes... But did Mr. Turner really see you?" She crosses her arms tighter across her body. "There is nothing attractive about his offer."

"What isn't attractive about his offer?  What isn't attractive about him?  Of course he came to see me, he was concerned about your refusals.  He...."  Kate ran out of words and stood twisting her hands.  Finally she said very softly, "He said I wouldn't fail him."

"What?" Ruby snapped as she jumped off the window ledge to a standing position. "You're being serious, aren't you? What did he say? Did he threaten you Kate?" Ruby strides over and takes her friend by the shoulders, "What does that mean, fail him?"

"Of course he didn't threaten me, he wouldn't do that.  He only said he would be back tonight to judge my work.  He was certain I could convince you, that I wouldn't fail him.  And with the inducements, how can you refuse?  He's offering all the things you've told me you wanted."

Ruby looks her friend in the eyes with a hard stare. "JAKE is all I've ever wanted." She considers going on but quickly reconsiders. "Tonight you said? I was hoping he wasn't being serious about coming back tonight." Ruby can see the nervousness behind Kate's eyes and she continues slowly. "You're right, it's all I ever wanted. I will consider it, alright Kate? I will. Tonight I will give him my answer myself and if he comes to you, you tell him that." She hugs her friend. "Try not to worry about it, ok? It'll be alright." She steps back and gives Kate a reassuraing smile.

"He can do it, you know.  Give you everything you've wanted.  Please do consider it, Ruby.  Don't just say you will."

"How do you know what he can do or give me? I'm curious, you know. If I'm going to make a good decision I need to know all the facts."

"Surely you can tell he's not the kind of man to lie.  He didn't tell me all his business, I'm not the object of his desire.  You'll have to ask him yourself."

Ruby held back the comment that wanted to come flying out of her mouth. "Alright, Kate, I said I would think about it and I will ok? But I don't want you speaking to him without someone else around, ok? Will you do that for me?"

Kate nodded.  It was more than she had really expected to get from Ruby.  Surely Mr. Turner would be satisfied with her efforts.  "Alright Ruby."

"Good. Now that it's settled I need to get ready for dinner and work tonight. You'll be back later to work, right?"

"Of course.  I'll go so you can get dressed.  I'm sure you want to look your best.  You always do.  I'll see you in a little while."

Ruby put on her best smile and nods. "You're right, I do. One of my weaknesses I suppose. I'll see you tonight." She watches Kate leave the room and once she is sure Kate is gone the smile falls off her face and she goes downstairs.

Ruby couldn't immediately find Jake but she continued to look for him. She realized as she looked that Jake wasn't going to be able to do anything about the situation but worry. 

She heads back upstairs to her room and prepares for the evening. Once she is satisfied she looks her best she arrives back downstairs. She helps Niles prepare for the evening crowd, which he expects to be large for Ruby's first night singing after her injury. 

Her friends show up one by one, and she decides not to let any of them worry about the Turner situation. She argues with herself that she is the only one who can solve the problem anyway. 

She places a dazzling smile on her face and acts like nothing is wrong.


***

Kate went back to the El Parador and changed her dress.  She put on the pretty yellow dress with the square neckline and a pendant that nestled just above her breasts.  Next she fixed her hair, pinning it up elaborately and leaving half of it down and curling over her shoulder. 

Her heart was fluttering with nerves.  She had done her best, but Ruby could be stubborn once she got a thought in her head.  So much had happened lately to show Ruby she belonged here; convincing her to leave just now was a herculean task.  Surely she could convince Mr. Turner of that.  She carefully stilled her shaking hands, said goodbye to Ginnie, and went to work.


----------



## orchid blossom

*Pulling the Strings*

Jake is downstairs chatting with customers when Ruby comes down.  Dressed perfectly and brandishing a smile, she quickly drew the rooms attention.  She seemed a bit nervous to Jake, but he attributed that to this being her first performance since the weekends events.  He waves and waits until the she is not thronged with friends and admirers before approaching her.

"Hi Baby," Ruby says before kissing Jake's cheek. "It's busy in here tonight, we're going to do well." Not wanting to start a discussion unless Jake was going to force it Ruby keeps it brief. "Don't forget to get all the money at the poker table tonight! We have lots of building to do and I have expensive taste," Ruby chirps. "I should start singing early since we're so busy."  She looks to the stage and to Kate, scans the crowd again then back to Jake. "Good luck tonight."

"Thanks.  I'll do fine.  Go ahead and sing, you always feel better when you are singing."  Jake grins, "So do I." 

After Ruby goes off, Jake goes about talking the poker players as they arrive.  He continues to watch Ruby out of the corner of his eye.

A pair of eyes observed the common room of the Lucky Lady Saloon.  _Not yet, the time is not right.  Perhaps I shall wait for the sound of her voice, for at that moment everyone will be enraptured by the beauty of it and will not focus on me.  I know my minion did her task well, of that I am confident.  I chose my servant well.  I can't stay here much longer but I will not leave without my prize..._ 

Ruby finds Kate places her hand on her friends arm, "Are you ready to play Kate? If you're not feeling up to it we can ask Harry. I doubt tonight's crowd will care..."

"I can play, why wouldn't I feel up to it?  I certainly enjoy it more than serving drinks."  She walked with Ruby over to the stage and sat down at the piano.  "I'm ready whenever you are."

"Oh, you just seem a little... off tonight. I was just checking, I'd rather have you play anyway."  She squeezes Kate's arm before heading up to the stage to begin her first set.  She decides to begin the show with a haunting love ballad which she sings with passion and grace. 

_Come Live With Me 

Come live with me and be my love, 
And we will all the pleasures prove 
That hill and valley, dale and field, 
And all the craggy mountains yield. 

There we will sit upon the rocks, 
And see the shepherds feed their flocks, 
By shallow rivers to whose falls 
Melodious birds sing madrigals. 

There I will make thee beds of roses 
And a thousand fragrant posies, 
A cap of flowers, and a kirtle 
Embroidered all with leaves of myrtle; 

A gown made of the finest wool 
Which from our pretty lambs we pull; 
Fair lined slippers for the cold, 
With buckles of the purest gold; 

A belt of straw and ivy buds, 
With coral clasps and amber studs: 
And if these pleasures may thee move, 
Come live with me and be my love. 

Thy silver dishes for thy meat, 
As precious as the gods do eat, 
Shall on an ivory table be 
Prepared each day for thee and me. 

The shepherds' swains shall dance and sing 
For thy delight each May morning: 
If these delights thy mind may move, 
Then live with me and be my love. 

If that the world and love were young 
And truth in every shepherd's tongue, 
These pretty pleasures might be move 
To live with thee and be thy love._


As the words of the song float through the air they reach the ears of the man who was observing earlier.  That was the sound that he was waiting for, the voice of an an angel.  He can no longer resist the tempation.   

Colin Turner, dressed in tailored dark grey wool pants, a matching waistcoat complete with gold pocketwatch and chain, a snow white button down shirt, shoes shined to a high polish, and carrying a jacket of some sort folded over his arm; enters the Lucky Lady.   He moves quickly over to the bar, avoiding eye contact with everyone.  He sits down laying the jacket on his lap and orders a red wine.   

"The best red wine you have please, I'll take the bottle." He lays a $20 bill on the bar.

Even though his piano playing is chaotic and undisciplined compared to Katherines, Jake's ear is still that of a piano player and he clearly hears the two notes that are incorrect in Katherine's piece.  In a saloon that would seem normal, but not for someone of her ability and determined practice.  Jake looks over, but sees nothing amiss with Katherine Kale.  _’Still, that was odd,’_ he thinks.

Turner accepts the bottle and waits for it to be opened and the first glass to be poured.  While waiting he turns towards the stage and focuses his attention first on Kate.  He watches her fingers as they float above the piano keys.  Once the wine is poured he samples it by taking a small sip.  He smiles slightly and takes a full swallow before returning the glass to the polished bar.  He turns back to the stage but this time focuses on Ruby West.  He locks his eyes on her waiting for any sign of acknowledgement.

As Ruby continues to sing she senses those eyes watching her, boring into her, searching her out. She looks to Kate, who seems to be playing less than perfectly. She glances at Jake, seemingly engrossed in his card game. Both couples of Minerva and Nanuet and Chester and Clarisse were wrapped up in each other. 

Ruby gathers all her courage and lifts her eyes to the spot she just knows he is waiting. She tries to keep her own wits about her as she locks eyes with him. She smiles confidently, hiding the fact that she is nervous, and keeps her gaze on Colin Turner.

Colin smiles as Ruby's gaze meets his own.  He waits until the song is wrapping up and then he stands, never losing eye contact with the object of his desires.  As Ruby finshes the song she feels a strange compulsion come over her.  _'This is how Jake must have felt when he said he couldn't move,'_ she thinks.  She finds herself walking towards Mr. Turner, unable to change her direction or stop.  His smile widens as he holds out his arm and Ruby loops her own in his.  Together Ruby West and Colin Turner take a step towards the door.

Ruby smiles up at Colin like he is the only person in the world. Calm and confident no one would suspect that anything was wrong. 

Inside her another story is being told. Ruby is screaming for help, trying to will her limbs to stop walking towards the handsome man. She calls out to Jake, hoping he can hear her but her lips don't move. She tries to catch the attention of her friends, the ones so wrapped up in each other, but they don't see her. Her vision stays fixed on one man. 

To the patrons of the Lucky Lady, singer Ruby West is just taking a regularly scheduled break. But to Ruby, she was turning her back on the life she loved and walking towards a new one; one not of her choosing.


----------



## orchid blossom

*Leaving the Lady*

Nanuet snags some more of the cookies from Ruby's stash and brings them back to the table he shares with Minerva.  "I suppose we will be leaving tomorrow or the next day for Tombstone to help Miss Kate.  Perhaps we can stay for a few days, enjoy the change of scenery.  Jake and Ruby have been paying me well enough, we can afford a few days, what do you think?"

Minerva's eyes sparkle with delight, "That would be lovely, Nanuet. I have never been to Tombstone except to board the stagecoach to here. I would enjoy some time away from prying eyes. I feel as though Mrs. King and her friends are always watching me, waiting for me to make a misstep." She continues to sip her drink and listen to Ruby sing. "Perhaps we could take in a show."

"That would be nice, of course I have never..."  Nanuet's words are cut short.  "What is Ruby doing?  I thought something was funny when she stopped after one song."  Nanuet sees Jake getting up from his card game and heading towards the door.  Nanuet turns back to Minerva and in a quiet voice says "Be ready, I don't like the looks of this."

Kate turned on the piano bench and saw Ruby starting to leave with Colin Turner.  She took a couple steps toward Jake, but he was already getting up so Kate moved over to where Nanuet and Miss Florencia were sitting.  "I think Jake might need some help," she said quietly.  "That man with Ruby...  he plays tricks with your mind."

Nanuet tenses as he hears the confirmation of his thoughts from Kate.  

Minerva discreetly glances in the direction that Nanuet is looking. "That's the man that Ruby was hiding from on the porch earlier," she says as she slips her hand into the secret pocket of her gown to check her pistol.

"I..." Kate turned bright red.  "I don't think I'm going to be able to help.  He... I spent part of the afternoon trying to convince Ruby to go with him, and I don't think it was my idea."

"Gracias, Senora. We understand.  I think that the crowd would appreciate another song."  Minerva stands and smiles, "Come, Mi amor it is rather stuffy in here. Let us take some fresh air on the porch," she says loud enough to be heard by anyone who might be listening. She crosses to Nanuet and puts her arm in his.

Nanuet puts his arm in Minerva's then turns to Kate and quietly asks  "How do you feel now though?  You seem OK."

"I'm alright for now, I'll do what I can.  I just don't know if he can make me...  Don't hesitate to stop me if I seem strange.  I'll go back to the piano and keep an eye open from there."

Jake deals the final card of this hand and the betting goes around.  He hears Ruby stop singing and watches her walk across the room.  The betting comes around to him, he is holding a full house.  Jake guesses that his is the best hand this round, and now figures how much to bet to get the others to call making him the most on this hand.  Ruby puts her arm in the mans arm and they take a step towards the door.  Jake puts his cards face down on the table, "Fold.  Take a quick break after this hand and a round of drinks on me." 

Jake is up on his feet and heading for the doorway.  He looks across at the front door and calls, "Jeff."  Silver Jake Cook has a concerned expression as he looks from Jeff Mill to Ruby and the man who are headed Jeff's way.

The well dressed man on Ruby's arm appears not to notice Jake's call for help and does not react.  Jeff Mills however quickly answers Jake's call and heads to bar the door. 

Several of the patrons are now watching the unfolding scene.  Colin looks Jeff Mills in the eye but then looks a bit flustered as Jeff stands his ground.  Colin simply says "Step aside" but Jeff does not move. 

Jeff looks back at Jake and holds tight onto a shotgun. 

Throughout this series of actions Ruby stands as if mesmerized still arm in arm with the strange man.

Nanuet turns to the door with Minerva but sees Jeff reacting and blocking the doorway.  He gently pulls Minerva the other way and whispers, "Let's try the back, we can split up and each go around the side of the building and meet in the front."

Minerva nods and continues to smile as she and Nanuet head for the back door.

Minerva pauses.  "I have an idea. Let us stroll out the front."  Before Nanuet can respond Minerva calls to him. "Come Mi Amor, I would like some fresh air." She pauses to pray and heads for the front door.  When she gets close she looks behind her as though she is going to say something to Nanuet and bumps into Ruby  "Oh! Pardon me Ruby,I wasn't watching where I was going. Are you alright?" She apologizes as she places her arm on Ruby.  Ruby looks at Minerva but makes no response.

Jake approaches Ruby and the man from behind.  "Where are you going Ruby?  It is not time to leave."

Ruby answers matter of factly, "It IS time to leave. I'm leaving."

Kate suddenly started breathing harder as an unfamiliar thought seized her mind.  Instead of moving to the piano she moved toward the door. 

"Jeff," she said in a deceptively light voice.  "Surely there's no need for the shotgun.  This man doesn't seem dangerous.  He just wants to leave, why would we stop him?"

Jake frowns when he hears Katherine speaking.  _What in Hades is going on?_

Ruby doesn't let go of Colin's arm, instead gripping him tighter. She looks to Jeff with a look of challenge in her eyes, "Please get out of our way Jeff."

"No, Jeff, don't do that," Jake says firmly.  Then just as firmly, "Katherine, mind your business and go to back to the piano.  Harry, go find one of the marshalls, we are going to all have a talk."   

Jake comes around in front of Ruby and the man, "YOU!  I told you to leave my woman be!"

Katherine looked back at Jake with wide, hurt eyes but was unable to do what he asked.  "Jeff, Ruby wants to go.  She said so.  We have no right to keep her."

Jeff stood firm, bolstered by Jake’s order.  "Sorry Mrs. Kale, I work for them and not you.  I can't let Miss Ruby leave with this man, there is something not right here." 

Harry does as Jake asks and moves quickly out the back door and goes in search of the marhall.

Colin Turner finally breaks.  He lets Ruby's arm drop to her side and points his lean arm at Jake.  "You sir, are a fool!  You have no idea what you are dealing with!  Now step aside, I command you!" 

Jake sees the man's eyes begin to glow red, his facial features seem to shift slightly and as he speaks the final words "I command you!" Jake notices that his canine teeth have elongated into dangerous fangs.

"Jeff, just let them out.  Please," Kate said desperately.

Ruby senses a change in her new partner, an urgency and something more...primal... and powerful. 

The desperation is plain in her eyes and she begs Jake, "Baby, please let us go... just let us go...you'll find someone new, someone better... a couple of days you won't even think on me... it's time anyway, you'd soon grow bored of me, I know it. Please just let us out of here..." She is breathing hard and trembling as she speaks to her lover. 

Ruby attempts to take Colin by the arm and maneuver him around Jake and Jeff.

"Hermes!"  Jake cries out as he sees the change come over the man.  Ruby is begging him to let them go and is momentarily confused but only for a second.  He says loudly, "No!"  Then he pushes Ruby away from the man, draws his Colt and points it at him. 

"What ARE you?  Keep your foul hands off her or I will shoot you dead."

Ruby falls to the floor. She is momentarily stunned but recovers as she feels her scraped palms start to burn. Her dress sprawled out around her, she looks up at Jake from the floor with wide panicky eyes and she says again, "You have to let us leave... don't be foolish baby..."

"Yes, _baby_ don't be foolish," Turner says mockingly.  "Listen to your woman, if you think that gun will hurt me, think again.  You mortals have no idea.  I have absolute power, the power of undeath.  So take your best shot," Turner goads Jake as he raises his arms.   

Jeff Mills appears somewhat shaken by the turn of events and the man's physical transformation.  He yells at the onlookers to stay back.  "Jake, do something!" he begs.

"_You_ can do something Jeff," Kate said.  "Let them out, let him leave.  The patrons will all be safe once he's gone.  It's the best thing for everybody.”

Jeff looks at Kate in awe.  "Mrs. Kale, that thing is a monster, I can't let her go with him.  What has gotten into you?"

Ruby doesn't try to get up off the floor. Instead her gaze falls to Colin. From her new vantage point she could see the changes in him and it is like her heart stopped beating. She is absolutely petrified. She shudders and stammers, "W-what do you want with me?"

"I want to make you immortal so that you can be by my side for all eternity.  A beauty such as yours should be preserved for all time," he answers calmly.  "Your beauty will never fade with the years, you shall remain forever young.”

Ruby is momentarily in shock as she hears Mr. Turner's answer to her question. The sudden thought of the power he holds overwhelms her and Ruby almost can't comprehend what is being said as she tries to sort it out. She has no doubt of its truth.

Minerva is holding Ruby's arm when she stumbles to the floor causing the priestess to fall back as well. She stares up in horror at the man's words and reaches into her soft leather boot for her silver dagger.  She keeps it hidden as she prays, _"Please goddess. Guide my hand”_  Pulling herself up off the floor she she attempts to stab the man.

Ruby spots the glint of silver in Minerva's hand and she grabs the priestess tightly by the back of her skirt, holding her back before she can get anywhere near Colin. She stands quickly and continues to hold her. "No Minerva," she states with no explanation but without loosening her grip.

Colin Turner notices the struggle on the floor and towers over Minerva bearing his fangs.  He lunges forward and backhands her across the face sending her reeling backwards.  The blow has tremendous power behind it and Minerva cries out in pain from his corrupted touch and feels an icy cold come over her.  She can feel her energy start to wane as if it is being pulled from her but she summons the power of her goddess from within to fight off the effect. 

"Good girl Ruby, now let us be on our way.  Or does anyone else object?" Turner says with a sneer.

Ruby places herself in front of Minerva after she is slapped. She ignores all others and looks Colin Turner, or the creature who formerly was Colin Turner, in the eyes. "Yes, let's leave now." She begs him, "Please just leave my friends alone, don't hurt them."

The monster's back is to Jake as he attacks Minerva. He reacts quickly and pulling out his magic dagger he stabs Turner.

The priestess, in her fury that such evil should invade them, does not cower but instead pulls out her Olive leaf amulet and calls upon the godess Minerva and all the gods of Olympus. She points at the abomonation and commands  "YOU WILL NOT HARM THESE GOOD PEOPLE.  BEGONE EVIL ONE!"

Turner looks at Minerva and gives a throaty laugh.  "Put your token away priestess, you have much to learn before you can handle me."

"All is fair in love my darling Ruby.  Besides, I had no intentions of hurting them, yet they seem to have nothing on their mind other than causing me harm." 

Jake swipes at the man with his dagger but he easily moves aside. 

"Enough of this foolishness!" Turner bellows.  He scoops Ruby up in his arms and moves quickly in the direction of the door.

Ruby looks at Jake desperately over Turner's shoulder but is unable to resist.

Turner has his back towards Jake as he rushes forward and tackles him thrusting his dagger at him as they fall.   

Where Jake should feel the warmth of the man's blood on his hand instead is only cold.  The dagger must have done something though as Turner wimpers in pain.  He tries to wriggle free from Jake but is unsuccessful.

Ruby goes tumbling out onto the porch as Jake tackles Turner. She shakes her head to clear it and pulls herself onto her knees. Still petrified and unable to assist tears fill Ruby's eyes as she grasps the railing of the porch and prays that Jake can survive this battle.

Jake struggles to hold him down and repeatedly stab him with the dagger in his hand.  "Jeff, get Ruby inside!"

Jeff does as Jake asks, still keeping an eye on the conflict, he helps Ruby up and brings her back inside the saloon and puts himself between her and the struggle taking place on the floor in front of him. 

Jake raises his arm to stab at the man again and appears to be a little quicker than Turner.  He sinks the dagger deep into his flesh and Turner howls in pain. 

"You have not seen the last of me, this I swear.  I will come back for you Ruby my love, you shall have eternal beauty as I promised." 

And just like that Jake is lying flat on the floor, Turner no longer beneath him.  A small cloud can be seen floating past Jeff and Ruby and out the door.


----------



## orchid blossom

*Aftermath*

After seeing Ruby come stumbling out the door Nanuet, who had gone around back and come to the porch rushes in.  He sees Jake lying on the floor and Jeff protecting Ruby from an unseen foe. 

"Is everyone OK?  What happened in here?  Minerva, where did you go, I thought you were coming around the building with me?" Nanuet says in an exasperated tone.

Minerva turns to Nanuet with a dazed expression. She tries to comprehend his tone of voice as she slowly raises her hand to her face and feels the spot on her cheek, bruised and still burning cold into her flesh from the touch of evil. She turns to him intending to respond angrily as she delicately dabs at the blood on her lip. "Where were you?" She attempts to keep the anger in her voice as she responds to his exasperation but her facade crumbles and she begins to tremble as she realizes what has just occurred.

Nanuet sees Minerva bring her hand to her face and then notices the wound.  He makes his way over to her and his tone of voice changes to one of concern.  "I went out the back, like I said.  I thought we were going around the building to get in the front.  What happened to your face?" he says reaching out his hand near the wound.  "Let me help you with that."  He cast a healing prayer.

Minerva buries her face in his chest and as he holds her, her trembling subsides and she is able to tell him what occurred.  "He was an abomination.. an undead. I tried to stab him but Ruby pulled me back... And his eyes," she shudders.  "They glowed red and eminated such evil as I have never felt before.  I tried to turn him away but he is much too powerful." 

She grabs Nanuet's arms  "Nanuet, He says that he is coming back for Ruby! I think he plans to take her for his bride. We must find a way to protect her.”

The crowd in the Lucky Lady explodes into conversation.  Most people have no understanding of what just happened but everyone seems to be excited about the goings on of the last minute.

Suddenly released from her compulsion Ruby starts to cry while she falls to her knees next to Jake on the floor. She puts her hand on his back and sobs, "A-a-re you a-alright?"

Jake turns over and sits up.  "Yah."  He is still holding the dagger which he examines and then plunges into the porch.  "Mierda."

Jeff Mills walks over to Jake to help him off the ground.  "Hey boss, you OK?  What in hades was that thing anyways?  Do you think he will really be back?"

Jake takes his hand and stands.  "Yes, I think I am OK."  Jake reaches down and pulls Ruby up.   

"What in Hades may be the correct question, Jeff."  Jake pulls Ruby in close to him and he says quietly to the two of them, "He was cold.  There was no warmth to him, even when I stabbed him."  Pointedly, Jake doesn't answer Jeff's last question.  "Keep your eyes open.  Thanks for standing by me again, Mr. Mills." 

Jake takes a hankerchief out of his pocket and wipes his hand before using the hanky to pickup the dagger from the porch.  He wraps the dagger in the cloth. 

"It's OK now Ruby, let's go inside."  He whispers in her ear, "Are YOU alright?"

Ruby shakes her head no and buries her face in Jake's shoulder. He feels her still trembling and his shirt starts to soak through with her tears. Muffled she continues to sob, "I don't know what he was... I couldn't s-stop myself and I said all those horrible things to you... I don't w-want to die..." She grips Jake tighter, "H-he tried to take me and he said he was going to c-come back..."

Jake lets her cry, he simply holds onto her.  He notices that Minerva and Nanuet and doing the same thing but does not see Katherine.  "Yes, that is what he said.  I didn't let him take you this time, and I won't ever." 

"Nanuet, where is Katherine?"

Nanuet responds, "I think I saw her run out the back way." 

After a few more moments Ruby's sobs subside. She turns her face up to Jake, "You're right, you didn't let him take me." She breathes in deeply, that fact comforting her, the remaining tears falling off her face. "What WAS he, what happened to him? And I don't understand why he wants me." She rubs the tears off her face and lets go of Jake. "We have to find out before he comes back," she says softly. "Maybe Mr. Gonzales can help. Or that druid lady..."

"You are right, we need to know what we are fighting.  Those are good suggestions.  Minerva seemed to understand some of what he was saying.  Perhaps she knows more or one of her bishop friends."  Jake looks out the back door.  "Let's make sure Katherine is alright."

Ruby only nods before following Jake inside the saloon. 

She was in no mood to be looking after anyone else at the moment, still scared, more like terrified, but trying not to show it. To her, this was scarier than Johnny Ringo, after all, he was just a man. Colin, who knew what he was or what he had planned. 

Pale and still shivering she is too overwhelemed to even get herself a drink. She stands quietly and waits for the others to find out how Kate was.

Jake looks out the side door and sees Katherine dimly in the light from the doorway.  Just as he starts to step outside, he realizes what she is doing and pauses.  _I think I'll let her be for a few more moments._ 

He walks back across to Jeff Mills, "I'm going to take Ruby upstairs, I think she is done singing for the evening.  Give my table another round of drinks and send them home.  If you see Chet, send him upstairs."  He then walks over to the indian, "Nanuet can you two please meet us upstairs?  I think it would be a fine idea if the priestess checked in on Katherine in a moment or two and bring her too.  She is indisposed." 

Jake slides an arm around Ruby and guides her up the stairs.

Ruby lets Jake guide her. Once inside their room she heads right to the window and opens it before sitting in the chair right next to it. She sits quietly staring at the floor. 

Suddenly she looks up at Jake, still pale. "I remember my dream, from yesterday. He killed me, in the dream. He came into our room. And he bit me and I died right here in your arms."

"That is a quite distressing dream.  I can understand why you would be upset."  Jake closes the window.  "How did you know he had, those teeth, fangs of his?  How in your dream did you know that?"

"I saw them. Before he bit me, right before he bit me they came out." Ruby unconsciously rubs her neck. She stands and starts pacing back and forth. Furrowing her brows together, "But I forgot, the dream that is. I forget what it was until before, when I saw him change into...." She shivers. "He was floating over me and he... he..." Ruby voice trails off as she starts getting more agitated. 

She strides over to the window and opens it, breathing in deeply and sighing with the cool night air. She turns back to face Jake. "He's going to come back, I know it."

"Yes, right through that blasted window!"  Jake says closing it firmly.  "Nanuet said he saw a cloud or mist out there.  When I was wrestling with him, he became insubstantial.  He just turned into air, or a cloud or something.  What if that was him outside our window?"

Ruby looks at Jake with big eyes, obviously hurt as her lip starts trembling again at his outburst. She looks to the window then down to her feet. "I just...just..." She squeezes her eyes shut tight to keep more tears from spilling out. She continues in a voice soft as a whisper, "Just feel like the window should be open, I can't help it."

"Does it seem at all strange to you?  If I tell you I am going to have Jeff Mills nail them shut, do you start thinking of ways to sneak it open?"  Jake asks gently without any sarcasm.

Ruby gulps. "I just want it open." She looks over Jake's shoulder to the window. "Yes, it seems strange and I guess I would try to get it open." Quiet in thought again for a few moments she starts biting her lip, "Oh what is wrong with me?"

"I guess he is still influencing you."  Jake continues to stand between Ruby and the window.

Ruby turns her back to Jake and tries as hard as she can to not think about the window. She closes her eyes again but immediately those burning red eyes are staring back at her. Her eyes fly open and she turns on her heel to face Jake, "If he's coming back the window isn't going to stop him. Open the window."

Jake gets a sad look on his face and sighs.  "Yes of course.  I see that I must do that."  He pauses.  "I have an idea though," he reaches around behind and takes an ordinary .45 caliber round from his belt, "this is a special bullet that Red gave me long ago.  At the time I didn't know what he was talking about, he told me Laddie, some day you might encounter the greatest of all horrors.  The monster in the shape of a man, with fangs and strange powers to control people.  This bullet, me boy, shoot him in the heart and it will destroy the monster utterly."  Jake holds the bullet up between two fingers. 

"I will do as you say.  Open the window, and when he comes through, I will destroy him utterly."

Ruby raises her hand and touches the bullet in Jake's hand delicately. She starts breathing hard but stands still facing Jake, looking back and forth from him to the window. She takes a step forward, then stops, then starts towards the window again. Standing in front of the window, her red hair framing her face as she looks over her shoulder at him, "If you could have killed him downstairs, why didn't you?"

"You are trying to protect him aren't you?"   Jake's tone is not accusing, just neutral.  "At least his taint does not make you stupid."   

Jake walks over to the night stand and straps on his long barrel Colt.  He drops two shells out of it, and replaces then with two others.  He then pours himself a generous whiskey and take a sip.  He does this all calmly and without hurrying.  Finally he says, "Ruby my Love, I will destroy him utterly.  First we must remove his taint from you.  It would be a crime if my love, partner and best friend was not on my side."

"Protect... him?" It feels like a bullet pierces her own heart with Jake's words, driven in deeper with the realization he might be right. She summons her strength and turns her back on the window, running into Jake's arms. "I am SO sorry for all of this... I really am... Even if it doesn't seem like it... I'm always on your side baby...And I always will be... You have to trust in that..." 

She puts her face up against Jake's neck, the spot that always comforts her. She is quiet for a long moment, feeling Jake's heart beating against hers and it calms her. 

She pulls back slightly and looks him in the eyes, "I believe you can destroy him. But if something happens... I won't let him hurt you. I would rather go with him then let that happen..." Her voice trails off but she keeps her grip on Jake.

"I don't blame you, if that is what you mean."  He lets her stay in the comfort of his arms.  "No, you said forever.  I am going to hold you to that.  Running away to him saves me from what awful fate?  Instead I wake every morning without you, thinking that I failed you again?  Every day I could reach into my darkest imagination and see you subjugated by a monster like that?  No, Ruby, it shall not come to pass." 

He strokes her hair and speaks in a soothing tone.  "Wait and see what Nanuet and Minerva have to say, we must first purge the taint of that monster from your being."  He remembers the words Ruby spoke when clinging to the arm of that fiend.  Below the surface, his hate and anger burns white hot.  He strokes Ruby's hair while reliving every detail of what has transpired.  _Everything has weakness and that thing thinks it knows mine. Without moving his head his eyes glance down at the red hair under his hand, It does not understand that she is also my strength._

An unknown amount of time passes with Ruby safe in Jake's arms. Finally she summons a small smile before lifting her head. She gently places her hands on Jake's face and she feels his smooth cheeks under her fingertips. She lets her fingers wander to the stubble of his newly shaved off goatee then to his soft lips. She closes her eyes cherishing every second. Leaning in slowly she pushes her lips against Jake's and in a flash she seems to return to herself.

"I said forever and I meant it." She kisses him again. "But baby you've never failed me, not once, not ever. It may sound foolish of me, or naive, or stupid... but you've saved me in every way possible. You may not think so but Jacob Cook IS my knight in shining armor, whether he thinks he is capable of it or not."


----------



## Silver Moon

Just wanted to let everybody know that I've really been enjoying this Story Hour.   

As much as I've enjoyed running this campaign I was started to get burnt out, so I really appreciate Dire Wolf taking over the DM chores for this campaign and Orchid Blossom's work as the Story Hour chronicler.


----------



## orchid blossom

Thanks.  

Good words are always appreciated.

As long as we're talking about the changeover in who is doing the story hour, a couple notes on style.

Most of you know this game is Play by Post.  So the Story Hour is the player's posts rearranged to read as smoothly as possible.  

One thing I can't really fix is tense changes.  Katherine is my character, and I am in such a habit of writing in past tense that I just can't stop.  Everyone else writes in present tense.  It is a lot of work to change the tense in posts, so I haven't bothered.  Hopefully that's not too annoying for anyone.

And now for another update.


----------



## orchid blossom

*First Plans*

Nanuet holds Minerva for a few moments listening to what she says.  "I'm just glad you are OK.  Next time I will stay by your side." 

Jake stops and has a few words with Nanuet. 

"Sure thing Jake, we will be up in a few." 

Once Nanuet feels Minerva is calm he asks her to check on Katherine out back and if she needs anything to holler.   

"After that Jake wants us to meet him upstairs."

Minerva walks to the back and hears Katherine retching outside the door. She grabs a cold wet cloth and steps out to aid her. She places her hand on Katherine’s back in sympathy and wordlessly hands her the towel. _Poor woman she has endured so much and now to be visited by such evil. I do not blame her for reacting so. His presence caused the bile to rise in my throat also._  The young priestess patiently waits some minutes for Katherine to compose herself before she quietly speaks.  "Come Katherine, we are needed upstairs." 

Kate swallowed.  "I helped it.  I felt as if it was the only thing I could do, as if the world would end if I didn't." 

Minerva narrows her eyes and takes a step back. "What do you mean you _helped_ it. How did you help it?" 

"You were there.  I was almost ready to use violence to make Jeff get out of the way so that thing could take Ruby away from us.  And earlier today, I had a talk with Ruby.  I tried to convince her she should go with him.  You don't know what it's like when he touches your mind.  You can't think of doing anything but what he wants.  You're desperate to do it." 

Minerva puts her arm around her friend. "Although he did not try to control my mind, I felt his touch also. He is a vile creature. It is no wonder you are out here retching your guts out, if he has touched your mind.  Come let us go and find the others. We will not let him harm you or your child Katherine," she says with vehamence "We will find him and destroy him, whatever it takes to do so." 

"He doesn't want me, I'm just a tool to him.  A means of getting what he wants.  As long as I'm a good little puppet I'm perfectly safe," she said bitterly. 

"You are wrong Katherine. As long as he can control you, you are in danger. He would not hesitate to kill you to get what he wants. We must find a way to shield you from his influence.” 

"I can agree with the shielding part at least."  Kate stopped and took a deep breath.  "We'd best go, although I don't know how I can face them."

*     *     *

Chester knocks and when Jake opens the door, he asks, "What's going on? Harry found me at the Double Eagle and said there was some trouble here. I heard the crowd downstairs talking about a Ruby going away with a stranger."

Ruby startles with the knock on the door but lets out a nervous laugh when she realizes it's Chester. She sits on the bed and finds herself staring at the window while Jake tells Chester the story of Colin Turner and the attempted abduction.

As Jake relates the story, Chester gets a growing sense of horror. "So what you're saying is that Turner isn't a person, but some sort of walking dead? How do you kill a man who's already dead? Are you sure about this? I can't believe Hades would allow the dead to come back from his realm."

"You heard what we saw, and what that fiend said.  I don't quite know what to believe about it all.  As soon as the other three get up here the first order of business is to get more information and then to make sure he is not still influencing anyone of us.  You say his name is Turner?  I wonder if that is important.  The only other Turner around here that I have heard about is the widow woman that Job Kane has been seeing.  She is from Wilcox, right?"

Ruby pulls her stare from the window.  "Yes, his name is Turner, Colin Turner. He's a businessman, at least he was. Very successful one at that." She tugs on her hair. "I don't think he is related to Job's girlfriend."

Katherine and Miss Florencia made their way upstairs to Jake and Ruby's room.  Kate’s stomach was still queasy and she felt clammy and cold.  "I'm sorry," she said quietly and sat down.

As Kate sits next to Ruby she wraps an arm around her friend. "Sorry about what? There is nothing for you to be sorry about." She hugs Kate then lets her gaze fall back on the window.

"Colin Turner?"  Jake says to himself and taps his lips.  He then walks over to the largest bouquet of flowers still in the room, one of the last since most of the others had long since wilted and been thrown out.  He removes the note and reads it again. 

*Miss West~ I was overcome to hear that you were injured last night. I hope these flowers can help cheer your mood while you recover. Your dance last evening was absolutely inspiring and quite enjoyable. I also look forward to hearing your angelic voice once you feel better. Do not forget my offer, I long to take you away from here and can give you what no other man can. ~C.T.*

Jake scowls and carries the flowers to the window.  He opens the window, tosses the flowers out, and closes it again.  "C.T. is Colin Turner," he says holding the note out in front of Ruby and Katherine. 

"Minvera, tell us what you know or are guessing about this monster, and how we may remove the taint of his control on any of us."

Ruby takes the notes and reads it. She doesn't move her head but looks up with her eyes, and relaxes when Jake opens the window, but tenses up as he closes it again. 

"The day on the porch... he offered to take me away. I didn't know then..." her voice trails off.

Nanuet speaks softly and appears almost as if in a daze. "Ma'e no'oheo'o ma'hahkeso.  The Blood Monster, that is what my people call them.  I had heard legend of them but did not believe they existed.  I do not know much about the stories, but I do remember that it was said they have the ability to change shape into animals, like wolves or bats; that they live off the blood of the living but that they are not alive themselves.  They fear the sun, the exact entity which my people worship.  Could he really be a creature such as that of the legends of my people?"

Ruby says quietly, "I have never seen him in the daytime." 

As soon as Jake walks away from the window and the path is clear Ruby unconsciously goes to the window and opens it, again breathing a sigh of relief at the cool air.

Minerva holds herself as though she is cold and cannot find warmth. "If there is such a thing I do not doubt that he is one or something equally hiddeous. I have never felt such evil before." She moves to close the window unable to tolerate the damp night air.

Ruby reacts quickly, keeping the window open and screams, "Leave the window open!!" She is breathing hard and looks sad that she yelled but does not offer to close the window.

Minerva jumps away from the window at Rubys violent response. She can see that Ruby is paniced and breathing heavily. She tries to calmly reason with her. "It is cold in here and I do not like the thought of evil eyes watching us, Ruby. I would feel better if we could shut the window and draw the curtains.”

"Curtains aren't going to stop anything. I need the air," Ruby responds stubbornly. "Put my wrap on if you're cold."

Chester says, "How can we defend ourselves against something that can cloud our minds like that? What's to stop him from coming back later to take Ruby away? Kate, maybe she can stay with you at your new house. Turner probably doesn't know about it."

Kate shook her head.  "There's been a lot of activity around the house the last few days, it's possible he could know.  And he has been inside my mind as well.  To leave Ruby and I alone together...."  She looked up at the others.  "Did you really think I would try to get Jeff to let them leave in my right mind?"

"Do you think he is inside your mind now?” Chester asked.  “If Turner can read your mind whenever he wants, it'll be hard to make plans. Do you know if you can block your mind to him? Or is he too strong?"

"I don't know.  I wish I understood what he does, how he subverts your will, but I don't.  I can go to the library and do some research later tonight.  Perhaps my teacher may have some knowledge."

"Nobody is staying alone tonight, propriety be damned!"  Everyone turns suddenly to face Jake who up until now had been composed.  "Everyone has heard what is going on, unless there is more to add we go looking for help right now.  We need to know what we are fighting, how to fight it, and how to rid someone of its influence.  So, we all go together until someone has a better idea."  Jake says in a tone the hints that he does not really care if someone has a better idea.  "Who do we go see first?  Gonzalez, Jiminez, or are there any priests or yours still in town Minerva?"

"I'll need to ask Mr. Gonzales to keep Ginnie with him after dark.  It won't be so bad for her as the problem with Ringo, at least she'll be able to go about in the day," Kate said quietly.

"We should get out of town after we see Mr. Gonzales." Ruby turns to face Jake and steps towards him, "Let's go where we went Sunday night, please baby, that was so nice...nice and fresh..." 

"Perhaps that is the right thing to do.  I hope you don't mind company there."  Jake winks at her.  "I'm bringing everyone where ever we go."

"Nooo Jake..." Ruby starts to protest with a whine.

"Jakes right, nobody should be alone tonight, especially those who have been under his influences."  Nanuet adds, "Maybe we should try to find out where this Colin Turner has been staying? If he's staying in town there might be some clues."

"Yes, you are right.  We need to ask about him,” Jake says.

"Maybe somewhere else would be better?  Somewhere not suggested by Ruby,” Kate said.

"What does that mean?" Ruby asks, crossing her arms.

"It means you and I have both had this man in our minds.  I know what the compultion to do what he wants feels like.  It doesn't go away until you either do what he wants or it becomes impossible.  And we don't know anymore about it than that.  Everyone should be careful of suggestions from myself as well.  I don't feel him in my mind now, but I don't know how he does it or when.....  When I might betray you all again."

"We will listen to Ruby, and decide later.  She could be right," Jake says crypticly.   

"Since no one has a better suggestion we start with Gonzalez.  Gather your equipment if it is here, we don't know when we will be back. Minerva,"  Jake takes the dagger he stabbed the monster with off the table, finishes wiping the blade with the hankerchief that is already soiled with the fiends blood and folds it so the stain is not visible through the cloth.  "Take this for now please.  Somebody might need to see this in our travels."  He hands her the crumpled cloth.

Nanuet tries to comfort Minerva sensing that she is still troubled by the situation, specifically the corrupting touch of the creature upon her. 

"Well, Jake seemed able to hurt it, his knife had some affect.  Bring your weapons and anything you need for sleeping.  I can stay up most of the night and keep an eye on things wherever we go."

"You heard Nanuet."  Jake says smiling.  "Here Chet, take this Bowie knife.  It's too big for Ruby to be lugging around.  She's got the nice one the Cowboys donated.  We can stop by the boarding house and get your guns, Minerva, on the way to Gonzalez place."

Minerva gingerly takes the cloth being careful not to touch the part that was in contact with the monster. "I feel so helpless, I wish I knew who we could turn to for help and I am not powerful enough to confront such evil. I don't think that Bishop Papandraus is still in town but I will ask Senor Lacey if he knows where I might find him he is the Deputy Administrator of the Church in the Arizona,Territory.  I will look through my books also and see what I can find out about such an abomination."

"Just let me grab my things before we go," Nanuet says.

Nanuet brings Minerva to his room so that he can pack his things.  He leaves the bow behind but takes the new Peacemaker with him along with half of his magical ammunition.  He also brings his rifle and bola with him.  He gets a blanket and wraps it around Minerva.  "This should help keep you warm.  You were brave tonight, I am sure the others appreciate it.  Hopefully Jake scared this guy away."

Back in their room, Jake comes up close to Ruby and whispers in her ear, "You just bring your will to be with me, alive and warm."

"I've got that in spades baby," Ruby smiles. "I'll go downstairs and tell Maria to make us some food. "I'll be right back." 

_Finally I have a good idea.. It won't be so bad out in the fresh air, it's so cramped and stale in here. But the cool wind blowing in my hair, that will feel nice and to be out of this town where he is..._

"Hold on girl, do I look like a pack mule?  Give me a hand with some of this stuff going down stairs."  _No way you are getting out of my sight._

Ruby turns her face back to Jake and innocently says, "Since when do I help you carry stuff?"

"Since I don't want to have your beauty out of my sight.  Since when do you question everything thing I say?"  Jake says with a smile while handing her the shotgun and the Spencer rifle.

Ruby laughs, "I guess since today." She grins back and takes the guns as Jake hands them to her. "You'd better bring the tent too, in case someone wants some privacy." She continues to grin, the thought of being out of the town lightning her spirit. "Let's hurry and get going."

Jake follows Ruby down to the main floor and lets her speak with Maria.  He goes over to speak to Jeff.  "You are pretty close to Job Kane.  Do you know if a Colin Turner was related to the widow woman that Kane is seeing up in Wilcox?"

"Can't say that I recall either one saying anything about a Colin Turner.  I thought Turner was a travelling business man, one of those slick salesmen types.  I remember him coming in here a while back.”

"You remember anything else?  What he sold or anything?"

"Sorry boss, can't say that I do.  I don't really care for folk like that and their slippery tongues."

Jake laughs, "Ok, I know what you mean."  Pretty ironic there Mr. Mills.  "We'll be gone for I don't know how long.  Keep things under control.  You don't know where we went."

Ruby heads into the kitchen with Maria. "Now, we need a big basket, well, a pack full of food, in case we get hungry tonight." 

Maria furrows her brows, "You go out after that man come here? Don't be loco, you stay here." 

Ruby reassures her, "It's alright Maria, we're all going to stay together. I'm even going to take my puppies. See, we're just having a little party really. Now put together something fantastic please." Ruby gives her a dazzling smile and realizes that she isn't the slightest bit hungry, even though she hasn't eaten most of the day.

Ruby stays in the kitchen with Maria and while she packs up cheese, bread, Stanley's cookies and other various items. Ruby heads into the pantry. She knows that Niles keeps a small stash of liquor in the closet in case they need it quickly. She searches through a few bottles, trying to decide which to choose and in the end throws all three into the bag with the food.

Ruby steps out the back door and calls to the pups. They don't come and after a couple of minutes of calling Ruby starts to get nervous. Finally they come bounding around the corner and run up to her. She breathes a sigh of relief, squats down and kisses both of them before heading back inside to finish waiting for Maria.

As Chester packs in his room he hears a light knock on the door and a soft swet voice, "Chet.. Chester are you here?"

He stops what he's doing and opens the door. "Clarisse, how are you?"

"Hello darling." She stands on her toes and waits for Chester to kiss her. After he does she smiles, "I'm good. But I heard there was some commotion here earlier. Is everything alright?"

Chester holds her hand. "Have you met a Mr. Colin Turner? It appears that he has his eye on Ruby."

"I don't think I've been introduced to him. Is he a customer at the Lucky Lady?" 

Clariesse shrugs. "And so what? Many men have their eye on Ruby. What does that have to do with you? I want you to spend some time with me. You're always running off with your friends."

"He's been here a couple times. Be careful around him. He's very dangerous. Some sort of mesmerizing power over people." Chester looks at the wrapped bundle on his bed. "You know, you're right. I haven't been spending time with you. Where do you want to go?"

"Well, where were you going? Why can't I go with you? You always leave me behind when you go with your friends."

He kisses her. "I'm really sorry about that. We find ourselves in dangerous places a lot. As far as where, we don't know yet. Everyone else should be downstairs talking about it. Let's go.". 

Kate watched as the others hurried to prepare to leave.  She felt useless, untrustworthy, burdensome.  And tired.  And sick.  She sighed and stood waiting by the door to leave.

Nanuet and Minerva meet the others on the ground floor.  Nanuet helps pack and carry any of the food. 

Chester comes downstairs with Clairesse.  "Clarisse is coming with us. Where are we going?"

"Oh, I'm not worried," she smiles, "I have YOU to protect me. My very own Deputy Marshall." Clariesse looks excited, "This is going to be fun!"

Chester takes her by the shoulders. "This isn't a game. People could die. Each of us has come really close. Thanks to the gods that any of us is still here. OK?"

Clarisse looks up at Chester with large, hurt eyes. "What do you mean people could die? I thought we were doing something fun..."

Chester sighs. "Promise City can be a dangerous place, even with the Cowboys laying low. Turner is an example.”

Kate kept her mouth closed.  This was a very bad idea.  Clariesse had no idea what some of their talents were, and her upbringing could have herself or Ruby dangling from the end of a rope if it was necessary to use them. 

"So, we swing by the Comstock house so Minerva can get her stuff and then go speak with Gonzalez?  Is that the plan?" Nanuet asked.

"Yes.  I'll ask him to come down to speak with us.  We can make the table private," Kate said.

Jake notices that Katherine is looking forelorn.  He stands next to her, "We can't afford to have you feeling defeated or useless.  I need you thinking.  You have skills and ways of looking at things we don't.  I'm not giving up, and neither is anyone else."  He puts his finger under her chin and makes her stand straight.  "That is no way of a woman of your stature to look.  Figure out how to get Gonzalez to remember the right bit of knowledge."  Jake gives her a disarming smile and a wink and starts loading weapons over his shoulder.

"My stature is short Jake," she said, making a poor attempt at humor.  "I will do what I can, but you absolutely must be aware.  If I start acting out of character, do whatever you have to do to stop me.  I was almost ready to use my skills in front of the entire saloon to make Jeff move."

Nanuet and Minerva lead the group over to the Comstock house where Minerva can get what she needs. Minerva grabs Nanuets hand and they run up stairs to her room.She  quickly changes into riding clothes and tells Nanuet to rifle through her chest in search of a book on legends. "I know there are stories of monsters in one or two of them" He  finds 2 books and throws them in her pack. She picks up her icons and prays to her gods as she packs them along with her vials of holy water and ceremonial oils.

After Minerva finishes packing they all head over to the El Parador. Ruby seems momentarily obvilious to the early drama. They take a seat and wait for Kate to return with Mr. Gonzales.


----------



## orchid blossom

*Looking for Help*

Ruby orders a whiskey and ends up bringing an entire bottle over for the table. She pours herself a generous glass. "So, where ARE we going?"

"Not sure it matters all that much.  If he can change to that cloud and get around that way then he can get pretty much anywhere.  If you have a spot that would make you happy Ruby then I am all for it.  Otherwise the grove has room for all of us if you don't mind sleeping out of doors."

Minerva grabs the bottle and pours herself a generous drink. "Do you think it is wise to sleep out in the open so close to town?  Perhaps we would be safe in a church? Surely such evil filth would not dare enter there."

"Oh no! I don't want the grove I want to get out of town..." Ruby’s smile drops and she starts to pout, "Out of town, we went on Sunday, we know a spot..."

"Let's decide that after speaking with Senor Gonzalez."  Jake gives her a warm smile.  "I'm going to put the puppies outside before Dorita has a fit.  I'll tie them to the porch and keep an eye on them from here so they don't run off before we go."

Jake starts taking the puppies and Ruby jumps up. In a panicky tone, "No don't take them either. What if he comes back and takes one? Or both? Dorita can deal with them for a few minutes."

"They will be safe, I am watching them.  I'll tie them inside the door then but far enough to satisfy Dorita."

Jake listens and watches his companions carefully while they discuss plans.  He pretends to be busy changing the loads in his weapons to the enchanted ones, which he does but is paying close attention to his friends.  He is looking for behavior that is not entirely normal for any one of them.

Kate went upstairs and was gone for about ten minutes.  When she came back down she had changed into her riding clothes and was accompanied by her teacher.  They sat down at the table and Kate sprinkled a bit of powder into the candle.  "There, we can speak freely now."

Mr. Gonzalez looks a bit concerned as he sits down.  "So, my Little Sandpiper tells me that you have all found yourself in some more trouble.  Or should I say trouble has found you, it seems to track you wherever you go.  Tell me what you know and I will see what I can do to help."

Ruby tries to tell her part of the story but struggles with the details, realizing that she can't clearly remember a lot of what happened at the ball and on the porch. She doesn't mention the dream at all.

Jake finally speaks up.  He tells what he knows, how Turner held him in place, how he seemed to influence both Ruby and Katherine, and how he turned into a cloud of vapor when Jake wrestled with him.  "Nanuet called him a blood drinker or something."

"Blood Monster" Nanuet says, correcting Jake.  "My people told stories about them, but I thought they were only legend."

"He's been around town since last week.  There was always something odd about him.  Almost hypnotic.  He took pains to talk with me and Maria, but it's always been clear Ruby was his interest. 

I don't know how he touched my mind, but his will subsumes your own.  You do what he wants."

Gonzalez listens intently to everyone in turn.  "Mind control has always been one of my biggest concerns when it comes to magic.  You can't even trust your companions for fear that their will is not their own.  Anything else I should know?"

"Some people at this table are under his sway still.....  I don't know if he can read their mind too, or only give them direction."  Jake looks down at his feet and back to the old wizard.  "Do you know a way of freeing someone from his control?  Do you know of these creatures and if so, what can you tell us about them?"

Ruby blurts out, "I told Jake to let me go," and leaves it at that.

Kate had been watching Clairesse as they talked.   "I'll be right back.  Chester, can you come with me?"

They stepped away from the table toward the kitchen and Kate said quietly.  "Clariesse is a good girl, Chester, but this isn't a good idea.  Ruby and I have talents she doesn't understand.  If we use them she could report us to Marshall Berg.  Even now, how can Mr. Gonzales speak freely with her there?"

Chester takes off his hat. "I wasn't thinking. She came up to my room just now and said she wanted to spend more time with me. That I'm always abandoning her to go with all of you. I thought we were just getting out of town for a while, until Turner leaves. I don't know what to do."

"I'm sorry, I didn't mean to be harsh with you.  And likely nothing more will happen tonight.  But at least while we speak with Mr. Gonzales....  I don't know what to do either.  Spend some time with her here before we go.  But we need to be able to protect ourselves wherever we end up.  I will have Mr. Gonzales tell me anything sensitive upstairs.  Let's go back to the others."

"You're right. She's led a sheltered life, so I don't know how she'd react to your powers. It took her a while to admit Dionysus was a god worthy of worship."

"You're a Marshall.  You know very well what I do is illegal.  Just be careful with what she learns about us until you are very sure of her reactions."

"I am. I hope she'll never need to know at all. Because that'd mean trouble. Let's go back to the table."

Gonzalez looks around and notices that Kate has taken Chester in the kitchen.  He smiles at Clairesse and then speaks "There are ways, and I want to do some research to see what I can find.  What are your plans for the evening?"

"We were considering leaving town while we, ahem, prepared.  Our plans are still flexible.  We also considered asking the opinion of Jiminez and looking for one of those senior priests if they are still around."

"No we are going out of town tonight." She looks around the table at her friends. "We ARE! I'm not staying here."

Kate and Chester returned to the table.  "The ranch house is out of town, Ruby.  Or you could always stay in Flint's cave," she said with a little laugh.

"I believe the senior priests have left town.  A shame because I still wanted to debate a few things with them.  Jiminez is probably a good source as well, and your own priestess seems to have the right idea." Gonzalez says pointing out Minerva's research efforts.  "I will poke my nose around and see what I can find, hopefully I will have something for you to work with tomorrow."

Jake sighs.  "Gracious, Senor.  We will seek your wisdom tomorrow then." 

"Chester, can you get help from Rodriguez or someone to quickly determine if Turner was staying in town?  Let's walk by the Marshall’s office and quickly stop to see if Jiminez is around."  He glances at Ruby.  "The spot she has in mind is as good as any."

"Yay!" Ruby claps her hands and actually visibly relaxes with Jake's words. She finishes her glass and considers pouring another one, but instead opts for the bottle. She gets to the puppies where she stops to pet them while she unleashes them from the wall, muttering about how she wouldn't tie them up.  

"Alright, then are we all finished here? Can we go now?"

Minerva ignores Jake and continues to read. "Wait, Wait, I think I've found something! There is a legend here about a man so vile that even Hades cast him out of his realm." She reads quietly for a moment and the says, "These creatures drink the blood of their own kind.  They have the ability to bend people's wills and can also turn others into creatures like themselves with a bite. It also says that they have the ability to control "creatures of the night" 

There must be a way to destroy them" she says and flips some pages. " She reads, "They can not tolerate sunlight and cannot cross running water. Yes, here it! Driving a stake through the heart will kill it."

"Katherine, why don't you go get your equipment and say good night to Senor Gonzalez? Perhaps Minerva would help you gather it up.  We'll wait down here for you.  Don't be too long."

“Ah, all right,” Kate said.  “I'll be back down in a minute."

While they are waiting, Jake says to Clairesse, "What did Mr. Turner say to you?"

"Mr. Turner? I don't believe I was ever introduced to him. If I was it was only in passing."

"So you don't remember what he said to you when you spoke, unintroduced?  Some people just don't have the old world manners any more, do they Miss Townsend?"

She looks at Jake, "Is there something you want me to say, Mr. Cook? I don't recall meeting him but if you'd like to refresh my memory perhaps it was possible. I meet many customers at the Lucky Lady and I don't have a good memory like Miss West does."

"My apologies, Miss Townsend, I did not mean to offend.  Excuse me, it appears that Miss West is not feeling well."  Jake goes to the porch and sits down next to Ruby to await the others.

Ruby ears perk up from where she is standing as she can still hear Minerva. As Minerva reads from the book Ruby is reminded of her horrid dream, of the pain of the bite, the blood flowing out of her, those glowing red eyes over her and her own death, and her knees start to buckle under her. She stumbles outside into the cooler air hyperventiling and can't decide if she should throw up or pass out. 

Instead she chooses to fall to her knees against the wall of the El Parador as she guzzles as much of the bottle of whiskey as she can. The puppies stay next to her and sensing her mood growl at anyone who comes near her.

Kate led Minerva and her teacher upstairs into her room, since she couldn't take Minerva into the secret rooms.  Once the door was shut securely she asked, "Is there anything else you wanted to say?  Away from Clairesse?  I already talked to Chester about her being here."

"Good, I would not want her involved,” Minerva said.  “She is much to innocent and it is far to dangerous.  I have no information to add."

"Dangerous for us, as well.  She is a nice girl, but I don't want to be at the business end of a rope if I need to use my skills in front of her," Kate added.

Minerva shakes her head in apology.  "It is so different here in America, It was just the opposite where I come from. It was the priests who had to hide their skills not the magic users."

"How perceptive of you my Little Sandpiper.  Yes, I wanted to say that there is a chance that the scrolls we made to help fight Ringo may also break the mind control effect.  It seems as though he must be present in order to initiate the effect, so if the spell is a success you will at least be free from it until you meet him face to face again."

"I believe Ruby still has her scroll, and I'd hate to take another from Ginnie.  Do you think you could do the spell on me now?  Or on Ruby perhaps?  Then we could use her scroll for me.

Minerva says, “That is a good idea, but we also need to shield you from his control in the future. I tried to break his control over Ruby, but I was unable to do so. perhaps I will have better luck preventing his control. I do not know. I wish I had an amulet that I could give you that would protect you. Perhaps Nanuet will be more help"

"I do not have the spell readied right now, again tomorrow would be a better time,” Gonzales said.  “I will be sure to study it then and should be able to cast it on both you and Ruby."

"We'll get through the night.  Thank you," Kate said and hugged her teacher.  "You'll take care of Ginnie tonight, won't you?" 

"Of course.  I will see you tomorrow morning and we will make sure your mind is your own again." 

The elderly elf left the room and Kate gathered a few things in a small bag before she and Minerva went back downstairs and onto the front porch where the others were waiting.


----------



## orchid blossom

*Departure*

Keeping her head down, her hands trembling, Ruby offers the newly arrived Jake the now half empty bottle. "What's been decided?"

Jake takes the bottle and has a small sip before giving it back to her.  "Nothings changed.  We will convince them to go to our favorite spot.  Katherine is gathering her gear.  We just want to see Jiminez and the Marshall on the way out."  Jake watches the puppies out of the corner of his eye while speaking to Ruby.

The puppies seem tired, but not out of the ordinary.  An owl hoots loudly somewhere in the distance and a few drunks wander by, oogling Ruby for a moment, but quickly realize that Jake is nearby for a reason.

Ruby takes the bottle back, takes another huge swig then lets herself fall into Jake's arms. Her voice muffled, her face smushed into Jake's chest, "This has been a really crappy day."

Once they are all together, Chester leads them to the Marshall's office.  Jake helps Ruby walk.  Once there he takes Chester aside.  "Just see what they know about Turner, and ask them to check him out."  Jake turns to make sure that Clarisse is out of ear shot.  "I would bet more than even money that your girl friend is under the influence of Turner as well.  I'm not sure, and don't say anything to her.  Just be cautious."  Jake steps away from him saying, "Meet us at Jiminez as soon as you are done."

"OK. Turner's sorcery is spreading like the pox. I'll be back shortly." Chester enters the office. Eduardo is there, sitting behind the desk. 

"Evening Chet. You're not on duty tonight. What's up?" 

"Evening Eduardo. I was wondering if you knew anything about a fellow named Colin Turner. There's something strange about him. People are acting weird around him."

"Can't say that I know him, name doesn't sound familiar.  He a resident of town or was just around for the festival?  When you say acting weird what do you mean?"

"I believe he a traveling salesman, so he doesn't live here. When Turner wanted to take Ruby away, she didn't resist. That's not like her. And Kate agreed that Ruby should go with Turner. Jake and Jeff Mills had trouble stopping them." Chester goes to the door and locks it. "There were a couple bodies found in town the past couple days. Their blood was completely drained with tooth marks found on their necks. It might be related to Turner. Just a feeling I have. Can you do some looking into where he's staying in town, who he is exactly. I'll be checking myself. Thanks."

Outside of the house that Jiminez resides in Jake asks, "Does any of you have a relationship with this woman?"

Ruby hiccups and shakes her head no. "She did take care of Chester when he got shot." She takes another gulp of whiskey and gazes around the street watching the drunks pass by.

"Yes, I met her during the recent trouble with Aphrodite,” Kate said.

"Please, Katherine, could you guide us through this with her then?"

"I'll take care of it."  Kate knocked firmly on Mother Jimenez door and waited for an answer.

Jake continues to make sure he has a firm grip on Ruby with his left arm, but makes no effort to curtail her drinking.  He glances at his companions and then all around them.  _This is going to be a long night._

"Why do they call her Mother Jimijamez anyway? I mean, she's not our mother," Ruby hiccups.

There is no reply from the small hut, there is no light on inside to indicate anyone's presence.

"I don't think she's here, Jake," Kate said.  "From what I understand, she has a habit of coming and going.  We could try again tomorrow."

Jake just nods.  "Let's get Chester and then to the horses."

As they walk back to the Jail Ruby says, "So I guess no one knew the answer to my question, huh? Oh well." As they keep walking she starts singing outloud, trying to drown out her thoughts. 

Suddenly she says, "Too tight! You're holding my arm too tight Jake." 

Jake stops and looks at her arm, "What is wrong?  I was not squeezing." 

"Yes you were, look." Ruby holds up her arm for Jake to see the slight but visible red handprint on her arm. 

"Oh," Jake replies, "Sorry, I guess I was distracted."  He snakes his arm back around his now wobbly lover's waist. 

"That's ok," she smiles and tries to also wrap her arm around Jake, "I like this way better anyway."

When they find Chester, Jake says to him, "Clarisse can't come.  It is too dangerous for her and for Ruby and Katherine.  Take care of it." 

They pack up the horses, Jake loads the extra gear on Ruby's horse but keeps his weapons on his.  "You are riding with me," He tells Ruby, "your horse can be tied behind someone elses." 

"Alright baby," Ruby says, letting Jake push her up onto the horse. She waits until he is safely behind her before she turns back to him, "You just want me to keep you warm! I know it!" She giggles. "Don't forget the bag with the food and other bottles in it. We're going to need that!"

Chester comes back to Clairesse. "I don't know how to say this, Clarisse. You can't come with us. Turner is much more dangerous than we expected. If you got hurt or worse, I don't know what I'd do. If you came with us, I'd be so worried for your safety that I'd be distracted. In a battle, that can be deadly. I'll make this up to you. I promise."

"Chester Martin!" Clarisse huffs, "You always say that. But you always run off." She gets a hold of herself and says softly, "Alright, I understand. Will you please walk me home?"

"I know. I know. I'm really sorry about this. I figured we'd have a chance to rest. But trouble seems to find us." Chester walks her home in an uncomfortable silence.

When they get back to the Boarding House Clarisse takes a step up onto the porch then turns back to Chester. "You know I care about you very much. And I know that you are important and have important things to do. I just wish I was higher on your list of importance." She kisses Chester on the cheek. "Be careful Chet. I'll see you soon."

"I wish the same thing. But this dang sense of duty always hangs over my head. If only trouble wouldn't find us so attractive. I'll be back soon. Don't worry." Chester kisses her passionately. "I'll keep that at the forefront of my thoughts."

When Chester is through with Clarisse they leave, taking their time in the dark.  He leads them away from town to the spot far upstream of the mill.  The same familiar fertile area of the stream surrounded by the broad leaf trees and thick bushes, the clearing filled with soft grasses.  The stream gurgles softly and the wind rustles the leaves on the trees.


----------



## orchid blossom

*A Night in the Countryside*

Nanuet smiles as he gets off his horse and helps Minerva from hers.  "This is quite the oasis you have found here.  It is a beautiful spot, I feel we will be safe here.  I have called for Maska to meet us, hopefully she feels well enough to travel, it has only been a few days."

"Yes, we are always safe here." Ruby breathes the cool and refreshing night air deeply. She only waits 2 seconds before she starts pulling off her clothes and throwing them on the ground.

"Uh, Ruby, don't you think....   You're not alone here," Kate said with a blush coming to her cheeks.

"I'm not sleeping in my dress, Kate," she says matter of factly. "Besides I'm pretty sure everyone here has seen women's undergarments before. And besides, uh, besides, it's too nice to stay cooped up in a stuffy dress. I normally don’t sleep in anything but I don't think Jake would like that tonight, would you baby?" she giggles.

 Jake forces a grin to his face.  "I suppose it would be better tonight to leave your under garments intact."  He gives her a wink.  _It would be nice if that was the only thing I was worried about._ 

Jake carefully looks around and then arranges Ruby's bedroll in the center of the grasses near the stream.  He brings her the bag from her horse, and hands her the half empty bottle.   

"Hey, Chet!"  He waves the deputy marshall over and speaks quietly to him.  "Why don't you make a few stakes with that oversized knife of yours?  Make sure at least you, me and Nanuet each have one.  Thanks." 

"Why? Are we pitching a tent?" He pauses. "Oh, right, for the blood monster. I don't see how a pointy stick can hurt Turner if bullets can't, but I'll get right on it." 

Chester gathers a few stout branches and begins whittling the ends. His thoughts go back to Clarisse and how he puts her behind the others. _I can't keep doing that. It isn't fair to her to always stay behind, while I go with Jake and the others. But we do things that would bring down the law on us, if people found out._ He fingers the badge in his pocket. _That's funny. If Berg or Isby had any idea..._ Chester shakes his head asnd gets back to work.

Jake stands in thought for some time watching the puppies who seem still awake inspite of the late hour.  He searches around and selects a couple of sticks.  With a whistle he calls them waving the sticks, "Lucky!  Mischief!"  Their heads snap up and they come bounding towards him.  Jake starts a game of fetch with them, making his throws closer and closer to the stream near a shallow wide spot.  He then intentionally tosses the sticks just across the stream and watches to see what they will do.

Ruby drops on her knees on her bedroll and takes small sips from her bottle. She looks up to the sky and breathes in deeply. The itchy urgent desire to get the hot, stifling air off her was gone, replaced by the cool calmness of the dark, starry night. She was relaxed now, maybe because of the night, maybe because the whiskey. 

She gazes at each of her friends in turn, watching them get their setups ready. Kate had looked pale since earlier back at the Lucky Lady. She still looks uncomfortable as she tries to lay a blanket down. Minerva and Nanuet are quietly whispering something to each other and Ruby strains to hear what they are saying but she is quickly distracted by Chester. 

He was whittling wood into some kind of pointy stick. She watches, almost entranced, as he continues to work away. She stares at him intently, before her thoughts are interupted by the puppies squeals. 

She smiles widely as Jake plays with them. They both playfully pounce on the sticks after they are thrown. Mischief seems to disappear in the darkness before he comes running back, chewing on his stick. Lucky has a harder time jumping through the grass but not for lack of effort. 

The sticks go flying through the air, landing on the far side of the stream. Lucky stops at the edge, slowing pushing her nose in the cool water a few times before proceeding slowly. She gets a quarter way into the stream before the water hits her belly and she turns and heads back. Mischief doesn't even think before splashing through the stream. He quickly makes it across, grabs the stick and shakes his kill in his mouth back and forth before pouncing back to Jake. Panting he drops the stick at Jake's feet and looks up at him with big, proud puppy dog eyes. 

Ruby stands slowly, trying not to fall, and comes to Jake, wrapping her arms around him. "It's sssooooo cute, I've never seen you play with the puppies before. I knew you'd grow to love them!" She squeezes his waist tightly before falling into him with a giggle.

"They're fine mutts, that is when they aren't chewing my boots." He struggles to keep his balance.  _I just wanted to make sure I didn't have to shoot them._  He sits down, trying not to drop Ruby.  The dogs come over and he rubs their fur and scratches them slowly until they calm down and fall asleep.  

"They are, aren't they?" Ruby pets the fluffy pups, her hands grazing Jake's as they move over the dogs.

Ruby leans her head back on Jake's chest, looking up at the stars. She feels his regular breathing and every breath calms her more. Occassionally she takes sips of the whiskey but at this point it isn't necessary. Without lifting her head she turns her face up to Jake, pulling his arms around her. She smiles up at him, her green eyes sparkling. "Let's make love baby."

Jake smiles tenderly down at Ruby and fights the pain that rises up from his heart.  _Who am I holding?  Is it the woman that I love that is speaking or the monster trying to catch me off guard?  What have you done to my Ruby!_  Jake hugs her tightly for a moment too long. _Damn you Turner!_  He lays down beside her and holds back the tears that want to spring from his eyes.  It is a foreign feeling, those tears that attempt to be released, because Silver Jake Cook is not one for shedding tears.  _It is a disease, this taint; it is not of her doing.  She is sick and needs to be healed.  How can I refuse her anything?_   "Love me Ruby West, there is only you and I in the world."

"I always will baby." Ruby wraps her arms around Jake's neck and pulls herself close to him, hanging over him. Looking deeply into his brown eyes she smiles genuinely at him before giving him a soft but passionate kiss. Jake can feel Ruby's breathing speed up and her heart starts pounding. She throws her leg over Jake and continues to snuggle up to him. She whispers, "Tell me how much you love me and want me and need me..." as she starts sliding his shirt off, her red hair brushing his chest.

"You are the cool water to quench my thirst, the breath that I need take to live, and the source of my love which is as vast and endless as the stars above watching us with jealous eyes."  He rests a single finger on her lips.  "Now, speak no more tonight and let me feel your warm body next to mine."  Jake consciously places his thorn scarred palm against the matching scar on Ruby's hand for a brief moment and then tries to let the rest of the world slip away for a little while.   

Though grateful of Nanuet's watchful eye, Jake knows that he will be unable to sleep.  He knows he will spend the night with one hand on his Colt and the other on Ruby.  His ears will listen to her gentle breathing and strain for sounds of danger.  His eyes will wander from her crimson locks to the surrounding clearing in search of movement.  The only thing he will long for more than her untroubled face will be the morning sun.

Ruby banishes any remaining bad thoughts from her mind and enjoys every moment of her lover's caresses, responding with uninhibited gasps of pleasure. She tries to elicit the same response from Jake, hoping to releve some of his tension. Soon after she is satisfied and content she melts into Jake, briefly star gazes then falls into a deep calm sleep.

Nanuet makes a bed for Minerva out of bedrolls and blankets.  He scouts out the area quickly making notes of any particular points of interest.  "I'll take the watch, the rest of you get some sleep.  I should be fine till the sun comes up, then we can all rest." 

Nanuet turns so his back is to the stream and sits comfortably next to Minerva.  He rubs her back and shoulders, occasionally stroking her dark tresses.  He hums quietly to himself as he scans the landscape incessantly.

She lays quietly in the soft grass listening to the trickle of the brook and the soothing deep melody of his voice, forcing herself to be brave.  She is too distraught to talk and so she pretends to sleep, forcing her chest to rise and fall in a light steady rhythm, as she ponders how much her life had changed… how much she had changed. 

There was a time when all she felt was a burning anger.  Anger at the prejudice of a world that would torment someone just for being a bit different. Rage at a world that dominated and used the weak for their own selfish gain, And at times, she even felt fury at the gods who allowed such injustice to exist. She had spent a lifetime fighting against such evils and fueling her energies with righteous anger. He anger had always served her well. It gave her power and strength and it had allowed her to serve her gods even when she was angry with them for allowing evil's existence.  After her father’s murder it was her anger that had kept her from falling into despair and she stoked it  heartily and often like an engineer of one of those steam locomotives feeding his furnace. 

There was a time not so long ago when she could battle the monsters of the world without fearing the repercussions of her bold and often rash actions.  But everything was different now. She had people whom she loved and who loved her in return, A whole town who counted on her protection from the monsters of the world. This realization doused the flames of her anger as effectivley as water on a fire.  “I have too much to lose." The cold terror of what is to come seeps into her bones. She shivers and buries her self deeper in her blanket.

As Nanuet sits and watch he is distraught.  _An abomination of all things natural, this thing must be destroyed_ he thinks to himself.  He startles as some night creature scoots across the night landscape.  He chuckles lightly at his own fright and looks to the stars.  He is unsure but one of the clouds seems to him to be moving against the breeze.  He keeps an eye on it but decides not to mention it to the others.  _Not yet, not just yet._

Kate looked around their small camp from where she was curled up under her blankets.  The vast sky above made her feel small and exposed, and seeing the others curled up with their loves left her feeling lonely.  Back at the Cantina there would be her own warm bed and a family.  Ginnie and Mr. Gonzales would be laughing together, or she might be in the kitchen asking Dorita question after question. 

If Tom was still here, would they have sat under the stars like this?  Maybe on land they had bought for themselves before they began to build a ranch on it?  It probably wouldn't have occured to him to ask her to sleep outside.  She sighed.  She would have liked to sit under the stars with him and feel his arms around her, keeping her warm while a cool breeze blew across her face.  Instead she was alone and shivering, not even sure if she could trust her own mind and this time facing a monster that only pretended to wear a human face. 

She said a quiet prayer to the stars, hoping that Ruby had wanted to come here of her own free will and they would be safe until the sun rose.  After a moment, she added thanks to that prayer for the hope that she didn't have to feel this lonliness forever.  She closed her eyes to try to sleep and to try _not_ to think of a man back in town who would have gladly been here with her.


----------



## orchid blossom

*Thursday April 6th, 1882  "Premonition"*

Minerva has difficulty sleeping and it is almost dawn before she finally sucumbs to exhaustion. She is awakened soon after by Nanuet as he brushes his lips lightly across hers. "It is time to wake up my spanish beauty." he whispers softly in her ear.   

She rolls toward him and with a sleepy smile reaches out to deepen the kiss before she remembers where they are and why. Her eyes fly open and she sits up quickly. "Where is Ruby? Is she safe? is everyone safe?"

"Yes, everyone is safe.  Jake must have hurt him bad enough that he didn't want to bother us last night.  The day time is our time, he can't touch us now, at least if he is what we think he is.  I am glad you got some sleep, hopefully more than the others.  I think Jake wants us to go back to Gonzalez, and check with Mother Jiminez again.  Do you think you've exhausted your resources or is there anywhere else you can check?"

"I will ask Senor Lacey where the Bishop went and send him a message, but I do not know if he would respond in time.  I feel so helpless, Nanuet. I don't know what I can do against such an abomination. He is beyond my abilities." she says throwing up her hands in helplessness. "I called upon my gods twice last night in an attempt to turn the creature away and also to try and shield Ruby from it's evil cohersion, but they did not answer my plea," she says with a touch of bitterness.   

"Wake up everybody, not that you all slept too much, but our guardian The Sun is awake now and will watch over us for the day.  Let's figure out what we are going to do for here." Nanuet says calmly.  He leaves the others to get up and begins tending to the horses.

Ruby goes through her normal morning ritual, stretching and confirming Jake still loves her. She seems to have forgotten most of her cares, more worried about the headache now pounding inside her head.

Katherine woke sandy-eyed and tired.  Sleep had been elusive, and the sounds coming from the other side of the camp had made it much more difficult to keep her mind off someone she had been missing.  She had slept only lightly, waking at each rustle or snore.

Chester wakes up with bleary eyes. "Morning, already? I just went to sleep." Stretching, he mutters to himself, "I must be getting soft." He says a prayer to Helios and then cleans his firearms. "So, what are we doing next?"

Chester finally asked out loud what the others were asking Jake with their glances. "We go back to Promise City and see Gonzalez, check again for Jiminez, and ask around about Turner."  Jake has dark circles under his eyes and blinks against the morning sun until he pushes his black hat down over his forehead. 

"I hope we can put bathing on that schedule," Kate added.  "I feel absolutely... well, I need a bath.  But we can see Mr. Gonzales first for certain."

"Chet, I forgot to ask you about it last night.  What did you learn at the Marshall's office?" Jake asked.

"Keep this under your hat, except to the rest of us here. During the festival a couple people were found dead in town. One of them was someone in town for the festival, the other was a new dancer at the Palace. They were both drained completely of blood and had bite marks on their necks. Berg, Eduardo, and Doc Eaton are the only other ones who know about the cause of death. I haven't seen Helen yet, so she doesn't know. Eduardo doesn't know who Turner is. He hasn't seen him around town, but I asked him to keep an eye out."

"Minvera, didn't you say they could turn others into creatures like them with a bite?” Jake asked.  “Chet, don't you think we ought to be worried about that?"

"I forgot about that,” he answered.  “When we get back to town, I'll ask Berg where they're buried. I hope we get back in the daytime. I don't like the idea of rooting around Boot Hill in the dark."

Ruby sits quietly twirling her hair while the others discuss what to do this day. She doesn't pay attention to most of the talk, uninterested in the details. She tries to remember what happened the day before but the details were fuzzy and it seemed every touch from Jake made them melt further away. 

When she gets a chance she says to Chester but looks at Jake, "What are those stick things Chester was making last night?"

"They're tent stakes. According to Nanuet, they're the best weapon against whatever monster Turner is. Just stab him in the heart with one of these."

"What?" Ruby's eyes pop open and she looks shocked. "Stab him in the heart with a tent stake??" Her calm demeanor fades as she stands off the ground and paces back and forth. She looks at each of her friends faces before stopping her gaze on Jake. "If I grow fangs will you stab me in the heart too?"

Chester fumbles the stake he's holding. He stammers, "No. No. If you grow fangs... I mean, we won't let him get you."

Jake seems completely dumbstruck by the question.  He stands there facing Ruby, not moving except that his eyes are opened wide and locked on her own.  Finally, "If you grow fangs?" Until this moment he had not even considered that he would fail her again.  A lump in grew in his throat and his chest hurt.  "Don't talk like that," he snapped at her, "I'm not going to let him get to you.  Do you hear me?"  _Who are you trying to convince Mr. Cook?_ 

He turns away from her and wipes his eyes.  "Damn I'm tired."  He takes a couple of deep breaths.  "I didn't mean to holler."  He begins picking up their gear to pack up the horses.

Ruby kicks some dirt with her toe, "Sorry Jake."

"We're all tired and cranky.  We should get back to town and do our business so we can all get some real sleep while we feel safe."  Kate quickly folded up her blankets and tied them behind her saddle, ready to ride.

Ruby stands there watching the weary group pack up their belongings for a few moments. Then she falls to her knees and pets the puppies, who are obvilious to the tension in the group. 

Finally Jake says, "All done packing, let's get back to town. We have to try to figure things out before he comes back." 

"Oh, we have some time." Ruby's face shows no emotion, and she continues to pet the pups without looking up. "He's not coming back soon."

Once again, Jake seems completely dumbstruck and stands facing Ruby.  The only sound is the puppies growls and yips playing with and around Ruby.  Jake finally blinks a few times and asks, "How do you know this?"

Ruby looks up and shrugs, "I feel it." 

She stops and thinks about what she just said and furrows her brows but says nothing further.

The opportunist part of Jake immediately wants learn everything he can about his enemy through Ruby's feelings.  Simultaneously his heart grows cold with terror every time he thinks of that monster having a hold of Ruby, wondering if her thoughts are her own or put there by him.   

Jake is tired and his thoughts are getting muddled.  He walks slowly over to her, nearly stumbling on a root.  He lowers himself slowly to the ground next to her.  His face is drawn from lack of sleep; he has not slept well or long over the last several days and last night he forced himself not to sleep at all.  Sitting on the grass and patiently ignoring the dogs nipping at him he says, "What else do you feel?  Do you know where he is?  Is he telling you what to do or where to go?"

Ruby runs her hand gently over Jake's cheek. "Oh baby, you look so tired. We should get back so you can rest. I'll even keep you warm," she smiles softly, "I always feel better when I get to keep you warm." 

Looking down at the puppies, she picks up Lucky and hugs her. Jake isn't sure she is going to add anything else but finally she says, "I just felt him coming, I knew he was going to come yesterday. And I felt him when he left, not until very late last night, after we were here and I fell asleep." 

She looks into Jake's eyes, "He isn't telling me what to do. Except yesterday when you stabbed him I felt like I couldn't help. I felt so helpless." Ruby's lip starts to tremble and she looks away. "I couldn't call for you, I couldn't help you, even though I desperately wanted to..." 

She shakes her hair around her face. "I just feel it. You hurt him and he won't come back right away. But he's angry."

"He's angry!"  Jake snaps again and spits.  He looks back at her and realizes he is upsetting her.  "Sorry."  He peers around and all the eyes are on them.  He reads concern and fear among the emotions on display in his friends eyes.  _No, I will be strong for Ruby and for them.  I need them and they will work better if I am strong._ 

He defies his sore muscles and rises, offering her his hand.  "Let us go back to town and do what we planned."

Ruby places Lucky down and takes Jake's hand. She pulls herself up and starts to hug him, but only very briefly before she pulls herself away. "I'm sorry too," she spurts, then starts hurrying away from him, rubbing her eyes.

"Ruby, don't..."  but she moves away and he is too tired to chase her.  He walks slowly to his horse and climbs into the saddle.  He postions his horse behind Ruby's so he can watch her.


----------



## orchid blossom

*Influence*

Jake lets Nanuet or Chester guide them back to town.  Quickly he discovers that was a good choice as he struggles to keep his eyes open.  Fortunately, his horse willingly follows Ruby's.  After nodding off once, Jake wraps the reins around his hand a couple of times and then once around the saddle horn.  He is adamant about watching Ruby but with every blink it becomes more and more difficult to open his eyes again.....

Ruby notices Jake falling asleep behind her. She pushes her horse to slow and keeps him next to Jake's. She starts singing softly to keep Jake awake. 

When they get back to town Ruby can see how absolutely exhausted Jake is. She announces, "Let's all go rest and meet up after lunch. Then we can continue our chores." 

She asks Nanuet to take their horses and she says to Jake, "Will you take a nap with me? I'm tired and want you with me."

"I'm not leaving you alone for a minute."  He says groggily.  "Shouldn't you see Gonzalez as soon as possible?  Wasn't he going to find a way to banish the influence?"  Jake rubs his eyes.  "Whatever you want."

"Baby, you're passing out. And I'm still tired too," she lies, "And have a headache. Let's go and snuggle properly." 

Ruby takes Jake's hand and the group agrees to meet up after lunch, at 1:00 at the El Parador to meet with Me. Gonzales. 

As they walk back to the Lucky Lady Ruby starts to say something to Jake but stops herself. _I don't want to make you worry darling but I don't believe Mr. Gonzales can help me._ Instead she squeezes his hand and leads him to their room.

Ruby climbs into bed with Jake and lets him get comfortable. It isn't long before he falls asleep with his head on her shoulder. 

She keeps her fingers moving through his thick brown hair and every once in a while she caresses his cheek or lips. Jake is so used to her touch he does not flinch, he only moves towards her or sighs contentedly. 

She sighs as her thoughts run wild, going back to the day she met Mr. Turner though yesterday's fastly becoming fuzzier events. Her emotions can't seem to settle but everytime she starts growing more upset she looks down to her lover lying in her arms and they seem to calm. "I know you'll take care of me," she whispers, before kissing the top of his head. 

Ruby's eyes start to close but right before they do they wander to the closed window. She softly slips out of the bed and opens the window. Sliding back in she then cuddles back up to Jake. 

She naps for a bit but even when she wakes she stays in her warm comfortable bed where the feel of Jake comforts and strengthens her. 

Finally she gently wakes up Jake and they prepare and head to the El Parador to meet everyone for their meeting with Gonzales.

Chester stops by the Marshall's office. Helen Barker is behind the desk. "Good morning, Chester. Your shift doesn't start yet." 

"Morning, Helen. Has Mitch filled you in on the the recent murders?" 

She says, "Not much. Just that an out-of-towner and a showgirl at the Palace were found dead during the festival. Is there something else?" 

"Yeah. According to Doc Eaton, they died from complete blood loss. And their necks had bite marks. The leading suspect is a man called Colin Turner. He's dangerous, so watch your step around him. If you can find out anything about him, tell me or Mitch."

Kate stabled Meribel, making sure to give her plenty to eat and drink before she went inside herself.  She walked with her eyes half-closed through the Cantina toward the stairs.  Before she could start up she felt a hand on her arm. 

"Katherine, are you alright?  You look exhausted." 

She turned to see Conrad Booth, up too early but still his impeccable self, looking down at her with concerned eyes.  "I ah... yes, I'm alright, just very tired.  You're up early." 

"Some of the patrons from the Lucky Lady came by the Long Branch.  They said some kind of creature had been there, and after it left you all disappeared.  I was worried." 

Taking his hand, Kate led him over to a table in the corner.  "We all stayed together last night, out at a place Jake and Ruby like to go.  You remember that man, the one who asked me to dance at the ball?"  She explained briefly about his obsession with Ruby and his manipulations of herself in pursuit of her. 

"Kate, that's terrible.  Are you sure you're alright?" he asked, taking hold of her hand. 

"I'm not sure, but I'm too exhausted and numb to think straight right now.  I can tell you more about it after I've gotten some sleep."  She looked down for a minute.  "We slept, or at least we tried to sleep outside last night and I wished for you," she said with a blush.  "I felt stronger when you held me, and I wanted to feel that again." 

Conrad cleared his throat.  "I would have come, you know." 

She nodded.  "I know, but I can't just ask you to run off from your work every other day for me.  Jake and Ruby own their saloon, no one is going to fire them.  We can't have Kate Higgens getting angry with you."  Kate stood up and kissed his cheek.  "I must sleep.  We'll talk more later." 

He held onto her hand for a moment longer, then let go.  It was only a few minutes before Kate was in bed and asleep, after spending a few minutes talking with Ginnie.  She woke again around 12:30, got herself dressed, then brought her teacher downstairs to meet the others for lunch.

*          *          *

When Ruby and Jake enter the El Parador they take their normal table. Ruby asks Dorita to please prepare lunch for all of them. Jake still looks sleepy so she lets him stay at the table while she gathers some glasses and some whiskey. 

Pouring each of them a glass, she says to Jake, "You know, I was thinking while you were napping. I'm not sure Mr. Gonzales is going to be able to help me." She continues hestitantly, "And maybe it wouldn't be a bad thing to know when he is coming back." 

She notices Kate and Gonzales enter the main room out of the corner of her eye. 

"It was just a thought."

"Knowing when he is coming back is valuable.  I find the price of that knowledge too dear."  Jake gives Ruby's hand a small squeeze but he is unable to give her the reassuring smile he intended.

Used to being able to smile through anything, Ruby does smile back at Jake, keeing her hand on his. 

"Afternoon Kate, hope you feel rested. And I trust Ginnie is alright?" 

"She's alright, although I was hoping to spend more time with her in the next few days.  I thought things would quiet down."

"Mr. Gonzales, have you found out anything that can help us?" Ruby asked.

"Yes my Golden Eagle, I will try to help you. Perhaps you and Katherine would accompany me upstairs?" 

"Of course," Ruby responds, standing. "Kate?"

Kate nodded and the three headed upstairs, leaving a concerned Jake behind to wait for the others.  Once they were in the mansion Kate went to Mr. Gonzales and hugged him, staying there for a few moments.  "Do you think you can help us?  I can't stand wondeirng when it will happen again, and worse what I'll do."

"I can try the dispel magic spell.  It should work for now, but as soon as he comes back he can easily do the same to you.  What you need going forward is some way to bolster your will.  That will help prevent him from doing it again or at least make it more difficult for him to succeed at it." 

Gonzalez casts dispel magic on both Ruby and Kate.  "So, how do you feel?  I think you are free from his control for the time being."

Ruby feels the warmth of the spell wash over her and she holds her breath of a few moments in anticipation. After those few moments go by she looks to Mr. Gonzales. "I don't feel any different. Should I? I mean, I didn't really feel that different before, only when he was here I felt like I couldn't stop myself from leaving with him."

"I am sure there were other subtle commands he had given you.  From the research I have done it seems as though he can give you commands from anywhere using his thoughts.  Anywhere on this plane, but if you were to go to my mansion then he wouldn't be able to touch you."

Ruby bites her lip while she thinks for a moment. "Well, I don't feel differently but I'm sure you know what you're doing Mr. G. I guess I do feel better." 

Ruby smiles as she remembers the magic lessons she gave Jake. "How do we make it easier to resist his, uh, power?"

"That is generally more of a divine ability, the strengthing of the will. Perhaps the Spanish priestess or the shaman that is her companion may be able to help with that.  As far as knowing what I'm doing, I am still learning every day, but I have a good idea now and again." he says with a wink.

"The shaman?" Ruby furrows her brows. "Oh you mean Nanuet. I forget that is what his people call a priest. I, we, can certainly ask him or Minerva. But I'm not sure why they wouldn't have offered that advice already." 

Ruby seems hestitant to continue but does softly, "Mr. Gonzales, do you know what he is? What happened to him? I mean, what's it like being what he is..."

"They may not have offered because they did not know that it would help.  I am not sure how much experience with undead they have.  As for what he is, he is a rare, powerful, abomination of life.  He is the opposite of life, he is unlife and his rare gifts allow him to control others and to add to the ranks of his race.  What it is like being what he is?  That is something I hope to never learn anything about.  I can imagine that it is a cold, lonely existance, losing everything you knew in life.  To never again see the sun would be terrible."

"Which could explain why he would want our Ruby,” Kate said.  “She is the antithesis of cold and lonely, and there are those who would argue that the sun pales in comparison."

Ruby walks over to Kate and squeezes next to her in the big chair. She gives her a geninue smile before wrapping her arms around the petite woman. She stays wrapped around Kate but her smile is short lived as Ruby returns to her thoughts. 

"Mr. Gonzales, if we, I was under his control could he, uh, really make me do things to, uh..." she pauses, and continues softly, "Hurt the people I love?"

"To be honest, I really don't know, but I guess he could really make you do anything he wants.  From what I understand, what I know of how this mind control works, you can fight it.  You can fight it when he tries to get you to do something, something you wouldn't usually do."

Ruby blinks, then blinks again. She wants to ask how to fight but her heart feels like it stopped beating in her chest and she is already dead. She forces a deep cough to get it beating again as she pats on her chest to feel it pounding. Her face pale she stands slowly and tries to act nonchalant. 

"Thanks Mr. Gonzales for your help," she says already heading for the door. "I'm going to get some air and let you two talk." 

Ruby hurries out the door without another word. Once she is down the hallway she leans her arm up against it for strength as she stops and tries to settle her breathing. Tears long to come but she holds them back as she places her hand on her stomach. Standing up straight she gets her bearings and breathes in deeply. She unconsciously fluffs her hair and heads back to Jake.

Kate stayed upstairs and talked to her teacher for only a few minutes, holding onto his hand.  As they finished up their talk Kate said, "I mentioned this to the others, but I'm not sure how seriously they took me.  I will do my best to fight any command Turner tries to give me, but I already know that he _can_ smother my will.  If I start acting strangely, do whatever you have to in order to stop me.  I would rather wake up with a headache and a few bruises than be Turner's puppet again."

"Well I may not be there if the need arises, but your attitude is commendable.  Did this Mr. Turner person leave Promise City?  Perhaps you should find out where he is staying and pay him a visit, that may be something that he does not expect."

"Don't you think that's a rather dangerous idea?  I could find out where he's staying, but to see him?  You just went through the work of freeing me from his influence, if I went to see him I could just be right back in the same situations."

"My Little Sandpiper.  One thing you must learn is to stand up to bullies and to face your fears.  As Jake discovered with Ringo, you can let him rule your life and force you to live in fear or you can go after him, turn the tables.  Anyways,  it was just an option.  At least you might find out something about your foe."

"I have faced plenty of fears in the last few months.  Most of my friends would have been far happier to see me stay behind than to face Ringo with them, and yet I went." 

Katherine paused and looked at her teacher.  It didn't seem like something he would encourage her to do.  Turner had been here when she wasn't.  Had talked to Dorita...perhaps he had talked to Mr. Gonzales.  She took a deep breath. 

"Thank you for your help," Kate said and kissed the elderly elf's cheek.  "I think it's best I stay away from Mr. Turner for now."  She waited a moment to see if he would try to convince her again.

"Perhaps you are right.  I am not sure I meant you personally, but was more speaking about you and your companions as a whole.  Perhaps you would like to spend some time in my mansion, where you know you are safe."

"It may be a good idea for Ginnie and I to sleep there, but as long as the sun is up we are safe.  Thank you.  I'll see you later," Kate said with a smile before she quietly left the room.


----------



## orchid blossom

*Investigation*

Chester strolls into the El Parador. He stops by the bar to pick up a mug of beer. He sits at the table with the others. "Have you found anything out about Turner? Helen Barker hasn't heard anything."

Ruby comes down without Katherine, Jake wonders if that is significant.  He tries to be patient and gives her a moment before asking, "Was Gonzalez able to help you?"

Ruby looks up at Jake over his glass of whiskey that she is still sipping at. 

"Yes, he, uh, helped. And I feel much better," she lies and keeps the fake smile on her face.

Jake looks at her silently and decides to believe her.  A few minutes later Katherine comes down to meet them. 

"Before you all run off, I thought you'd like some compensation from the Cowboy gang for all the trouble they caused you."  He unobtrusively hands Chester, Katherine, Minerva and Nanuet each a small packet of money.  "It is $300.  I paid our excavation crew about $150 for labor and rentals.  I am going to settle with Pierre in a few minutes, he'll get $300 for his loss as well."  He hands Katherine a bundle of small bills and coin in a bag.  "We had $30 left, use it for Ginnie's school fund or whatever." 

"Gracias Senor Jake, I will add a portion of this to the church fund... and  I could use some new ceremonial robes, something with more color perhaps," she says with a mysterious smile, thinking about her previous night with Nanuet.

"And some new gowns as well.  These past few weeks have been rather harsh on my wardrobe."  She chuckles in dark humor thinking of all the all the tears that she has not yet mended and all the blood stains and red dirt that she has not yet had time to wash out of her gowns as a result of the many dangerous activitities that she has been involved in since her arrival in town.

Chester's eyes widen when he accepts the money. "I've never seen that kind of money before. Thanks. I didn't know being a Cowboy paid that well. Getting out is rough though."

"Let us meet back at the Lucky Lady before dinner time and review whatever we have learned.  Keep asking around about Turner, somebody someplace must know about him."  Jake looks to Chester, "Are you going to tell your suspicions to Berg about the two dead people?  If you don't think that is a good idea, find out where the bodies are so we can make sure they don't come back as monsters.  We will need to do that before dark."

Minerva shudders at the thought of the gruesome task that lies ahead and says with grim determination "We will need to make sure that that does not happen.  I have continued my research on such monsters. We will need to bring stakes with us. I will continue my reading and let you know what else is required when I see you."  She turns to Kate and Ruby.  “I know that this has been especially frightening for you. It is not necessary for the two of you two participate in what must be done next, yet you should not be left unguarded after dark and I cannot think of a safe place for you if you are not with us." She smile optomistically "However, I have been praying and I am certain that I will have better luck warding you against Turner's influence now that Sr. Gonzales has removed his taint."

"I'm not sure I'll tell Berg what Turner really is,” Chester said.  He might think I've been hitting the bottle. But I will tell him that Turner is probably our prime suspect. Doc Eaton should know where the two dead people are."

Ruby gulps but keeps her comment to herself. The thought of stabbing someone through the heart, dead or not, churned her stomach. She wasn't sure if that was normal or still Colin's influence over her. 

Ruby continues to smile as Jake speaks but isn't paying attention to what he says. She needs some time alone to think but knows it's going to be hard to get it.

When they are all done Jake and Ruby head over to the National back to deposit the french money for conversion and the gold dust to his and Ruby's accounts.  He chats with Paul Stevens a bit before leaving. 

Then they stop in at the gun shop to see Pierre and return to him some of the ammunition that was stolen.  He also gives him $300 in cash taken from Ringo's gang to help compensate for his losses.  "I'll be busy for a few days or so but when I am done my Colt here," Jake pats his fast draw Colt Peacemaker with it's holster hanging low on his right leg, "is overdue for some care by a master gunsmith.  I keep her clean enough, but she gets plenty of use.  I am loathe to be without her...." 

Pierre chuckles, "Oui, monsieur, I understand.  When you are ready I will take good care of your prized weapon.  You may rely on me."  He smiles in a reassuring way at Jake. 

"I must sound quite silly," Jake says with a bit of a sheepish grin. 

"Oui et no, monsieur.  Je comprends."  Pierre says with a slight nod. 

"Heh.  I believe you do."  Jake tips his hat to the master gunsmith and departs. 

Outside he says, "Let's go back to our place and cleanup."  They make their way to the bedroom avoiding any conversations with folks.  Before changing his clothes and washing up, Jake shuts the window and then stays away from it so he is not an impediment to her reopening it.

Ruby notices Jake close the window but does nothing. 

She dresses for the evening, unsure if she should make herself a target by going on the stage, unsure if she even has the stomach to sing at all. She haphazardly gets ready for the night, not paying close attention to her clothes or makeup. As she dresses she eyes the window but keeps herself near the bed. Her long hair still wild looking she faces Jake. 

"I'm going to go look for Colin at the boarding houses. He has to be staying somewhere." Finally she walks over to the window and opens it with a sigh as she gets hit with the cooler breeze. She looks back to Jake, "What? It's hot in here."

Ruby spends the afternoon using her charms to try and get information from the various boarding houses while Jake accompanies her, keeping a very close eye.  Most are fairly tight lipped about their customers and several also were unable to keep good records with the festival overcrowding all of them.  Ruby was getting fairly discouraged by the time she got to Fly's Boarding House when she finally got a lead.  She entered the building to find Janet Fly sweeping the floor briskly.  Janet is a bit surprised to see Ruby there thinking she may be looking for something to do with the photography studio but her mood changes when she hears the name Colin Turner. 

"Oh my yes, Mr. Colin Turner, such a handsome and charming man.  He stayed here during the festival, but he left last night.  Roger took care of some business for him I believe, and actually asked me to leave the room alone and that he would take care of it.  I didn't think much of it, one less room for me to take care of if you know what I mean.  Roger is over at the studio now, maybe you should talk to him about it?" 

At that moment Roger Fly walked into his boarding house, looking a bit weary.  "Hello my dear," he kissed his wife's cheek and nodded, "Mr. Cook, Miss West.  What brings you around here?  Run out of space over at that saloon of yours?  Seems to be growing every time I walk past the place."

Ruby flashes a dazzling smile and shakes Roger's hand. "Oh no, Mr. Fly, I'm very nice and cozy right where I am..." She glances at Jake and sighs to herself _Here's hoping I can stay that way..._ "But yes, we've been getting very busy and growing, it's a wonderful thing." 

"Mr. Fly, I'm wondering about a customer of yours, Mr. Turner?" Ruby bluffed, "We met and became friends over at the Lucky Lady and I'm trying to find him. Any idea where he went? Mrs. Fly says you helped him with some business so perhaps you have an idea?"

"You became friends with that odd bird?  That man was the strangest one I have ever met.  Here, lets go in the office where we can talk." 

Roger Fly leads Ruby and Jake into the office of his modest boarding house and offers them a seat.  "Whiskey?" he says grabbing a decanter off a shelf.  He leaves it on the desk in front of them with a pair of glasses and continues. 

"I figured somebody might come asking about Mr. Turner one of these days, he just struck me like the sort that might get into trouble.  Fact is I was glad to see him leave last night, especially with the tip he left me."

Ruby pours a whiskey for her and Jake. She furrows her brows, "What do you mean, odd bird?"

"Well, he booked the room a while ago, not that strange because he had been here before on business, but when he booked the room he requested that the room be prepared with dark curtains tacked to the windows." 

He pause before continuing, trying to gauge whether Ruby or Jake thought he was crazy.  When they seemed to understand him, he continued. 

"Then the weirdest thing was that he had a coffin delivered from the funeral parlor.  No idea, why and I didn't ask as he had taken good care of me, paying me up front for everything and tipping me plenty." 

"I was definitely confused when he came in last night.  Woke me up and told me he was leaving, and asked me to ship his things.  Gave me $50 and told me to keep the change."

Ruby and Jake are not surprised by any of Roger's information. Jake barely waits for Fly to stop speaking before he butts in, only slightly losing his cool, "Where did he ask you to ship his belongings?" Jake realizes his jumpiness so he delibertly picks up his whiskey and slouches back in his chair. "You know, it means a lot to Ruby to find him."

"He a friend of yours or something?  Not that it matters I guess.  Thomaswell, New Mexico; put it on the stage this morning.  Should have been on a train out of Tombstone this afternoon."

No emotion registers on Ruby's face with the new information on Colin. Some part of her had hoped they didn't find out where he was but she could see an eagerness and anger in Jake's eyes. She almost felt...sad. Nevertheless they had found where he was and she was positive Jake would want to hunt him down. 

She quickly drinks down her whiskey and stands. "Thanks Mr. Fly, very much, for the information. We'll have to get together soon so you can tell me how well you did at the festival." With a smile she nods and heads out to the porch. 

She starts walking quickly back to the Lucky Lady.

"Nice going."  Jake says matching her pace.  "I wonder where Thomaswell is?"  Jake takes a few more strides.  "You don't want me to go, do you?"

"Well, he said New Mexico, right? So New Mexico is the answer to your question." 

She continues to walk a whole block before she answers Jake's other question. "It doesn't matter, you're going to go, right? So what I think doesn't matter."

Jake abruptly stops walking.  "Is that what you really believe?  Is that how I treat you?"  He removes the hat from his head and holds it in both hands in front of him.  "You tell me how else I can make absolutely sure he doesn't come and take you away from me and I will do it."

Ruby stops when Jake stops. She reaches out to touch his arm but thinks twice and pulls her hand back. She holds his gaze, looking deeply into his brown eyes, "No," she says quietly, "You don't treat me like that at all. You treat me better than anyone ever has. Better than I deserve too." 

She breaks his gaze and drops her head so she is looking at her feet. "I can't tell you how to make it so he doesn't come. I don't know. And if I did...I'm...I...." Ruby kicks some dirt with the toe of her boot, making a little cloud of dirt rise into the air. 

"I'm sorry." Her face pained, "I'm really sorry."

"What are you apologizing for?"  He crossed the short distance and takes her left hand in his right.  "Starry nights and certain love, Ruby West.  Don't be abandoning me so soon, forever is a long time."  He kisses her hand.  "Now, tell me what you are NOT telling me.  It could be that I already know."

She is momentarily brought back to herself with Jake's sweet words and a small but genuine smile comes to her lips. She reaches to touch his cheek, "I will always love you Jacob Alistair Cook, that includes forever." 

But the moments quickly pass and the feeling fades. "You already know what?" Her confusion is obvious as she locks her eyes on his. She shakes her head then breaks his gaze and glances around the street. "This might not be the best place..." 

Jake has a firm grip on her hand, keeping her in place. "Ok, fine." Once again, she locks eyes with him. "What is your worst fear, Jake?"

"Don't I have enough to worry about without ranking my fears and making sure I didn't miss any?"  He keeps a gentle but firm hold on her hand as if just holding it can keep her from being lost to him.  "I do worry that he will make you work against me to take you away, that he might even be doing so now.  Since I won't let him have you so long as I am breathing, there is really only one way for him to have you.  I could not stand to put you out of my protection for my safety unless I knew without doubt that he could not reach you.  Will you let me hunt him down and destroy him without you?  If not, then we are at an impass Miss West."   

Jake rests his black hat on the top of his head and takes her other hand.  "You believe he will be back, that he will not leave you be.  I believe in taking control of our destiny and in improving the odds of our luck.  My worst fear is I will fail you again.  So what are we to do?"

"Our destiny," she smiles softly, "I really like that." Ruby looks up at Jake from under her lashes, biting her lip. "Jacob Cook, you've never failed me. Ever. I don't know why you think you have." 

Ruby sighs as she grips his hands tighter in hers and steps closer. In a soft voice she continues, "Our fears are not so different. My worst fear is something happening to you. Something bad. Something that would take you away from me. And even worse would be me being the one to do it. I couldn't live with myself." She locks her eyes on Jake as her lip trembles slightly. "I know your strengths... and your weaknesses." She lets that tidbit set in. "And you know mine." Quiet again. "We're the best weapons against each other." 

"Mr. Gonzales said Turner could make me hurt you and I just can't do that Jake, I can't let it happen." Ruby's voice cracks but she keeps her eyes on his. "So you see why I can't...I have to...," her voice trails off. "I want some time to think but I don't have it. I don't know what to do. How can I leave you? You're _everything_ to me. But how can I stay? You wouldn't stay if you thought you could or would hurt me." 

"I can only figure if I leave and go to him alone I might have a chance..." Ruby doesn't finish her thought.

"Yes, but less chance than with help.  Why should we waste all that effort, each of us trying to be more devious than the other in getting to that monster first?  So he can do his worst to us one at a time?  Ruby West if you leave me behind I will still come after you.  Doing this on your own and failing makes certain that I would have to get past you to slay that fiend.  Then what?"  Jake lets the question hang in the air.  "Instead, why don't we spend our time making you free of his influence and then finding out how to keep him from doing it again.  Instead of us worried about him intruding on our home, we will intrude on his sanctuary.  Instead of us running away and looking over our shoulders for years to come we put an end to it.  Ruby, when I am convinced we can do this together we go put him out of our lives.  Otherwise, you'll have to beat me to him and I won't make that easy."  Jake keeps her from pulling away or looking away.  "One step at a time, we can do this.  WE can do this.  How about it?  For now we just worry about breaking his influence."

Jake held Ruby's attention with his piercing gaze that she always felt looked right into her. She knew that she wasn't going to win this arguement with Jake, and even more importantly, he didn't understand what she was trying to say or how scared she really was. For once she doubted being honest with him, now he only had more to worry about. 

She gives him a reassuring smile, "His influence is gone. Mr. Gonzales cas... did his thing. It's broken, his power over me. I don't know if it will come back or how not to make it come back. He's very powerful, Colin that is." 

She grips Jake's hand tighter. "But you're right. We can do it together." She tries to be cheery, "So let's go tell the others and pack for our trip."

"Not so fast."  Jake says, "I'm not sure we are packing today, we still need to prepare and plan a bit.  If at all possible we need to discover how to keep someone from falling under his influence.  Perhaps the priests have discovered something about that."   

Jake's face turns grim for a moment.  "We will go as soon as we are ready and not before I am certain without a doubt that his influence over you is broken.  It is hard for me to say I doubt you, and likely hard for you to hear.  I'm not ready to put our future back in your hands just yet.  When we go against him I expect the same from you, next time it could be me under his influence.  I need to trust you, again, without question because both our lives will depend on it."

The knife in her heart twisted again. Jake was right, it WAS hard to hear he didn't trust her, that he doubted her, even if he had good reason. Her fake cheery attitude dropped. "Then Jacob Cook you have a decision to make," Ruby returns the grim face. "Because you're not going to get what you want." She releases his hands from hers. "Just because his influence is broken now doesn't mean it won't be just as easy for him to do it again. And you're not going to know one way or the other." Ruby takes a few steps towards the Lucky Lady, then stops again. "And what do you mean you being under his influence next time? You're under his influence _now_. And you've got _our_ future and destiny in your hands."

"No my dear Ruby West, I AM going to get what I want.  First we make sure your thoughts are all your own, that is the influence I am speaking about.  Then we find a way to make it harder for him to influence anyone of us again, you in particular.  Lastly we work out some ideas to make sure that when we next meet Mr. Turner his existance is short lived.  That way it does not matter so much if he attempts to control someone."  He closes the distance to her again.  "I am worried too but I believe we will defeat him.  I refuse to believe otherwise."  He takes her thorn scarred hand and turns it palm up before putting his palm next to it.  "You are wrong about one thing.  Our destiny is in OUR hands."   

He clasps those hands together for a long moment before releasing her hand.  Jake encircles her waist with his left arm and steers her slowly towards the Lucky Lady again.  "Now, let us go back to our room where you can close the windows.  After which you will look me in the eyes and tell me, with words from your heart, that you feel no compulsion to open the window..."  He gives her a slight squeeze about her waist.  "...then Silver Jake Cook will tell you some of the ideas he has been thinking about, including the one you just gave him not two minutes ago."

Ruby nods her head and lets Jake lead her back to the Lucky Lady.


----------



## orchid blossom

To anyone who has been following along this story hour...

I'll be getting married next weekend, so finding time for upates in the next week or possibly two is going to be rough.  I expect to get one up this weekend, and I hope one during the week.

If I can get a few ready over the weekend, I can space them out over the next couple weeks to keep the thread fresh.    Of course, once I catch up to the PBP, we'll all have to wait for the players to write enough to make good updates....  But that time is far away yet.


----------



## orchid blossom

*Errands*

Nanuet turns to Minerva.  “I am going to the grove where I feel most at peace, you may come with me if you wish. If you want to come rest there I can watch over you until then."  Nanuet scratches his head. "I feel there is something we are missing, something that will give us an edge.  Perhaps after I have rested it will come to me."

"I am sure that our gods will show us the way to defeat this abomination. I know that I have not sounded very optimistic but it is just my exhaustion talking.  We must not lose faith, Mi Amor. Sleep is an excellent idea. Perhaps the gods will guide us in our dreams." 

Minerva follows Nanuet to the grove.  She removes the icons of Jupiter and Minerva from her bag and prays for their guidance. She rolls a blanket and places it behind her head as she settles herself against the trunk of a large tree to continue studying her books in a desperate effort to glean more information about who or what they are up against. Eventually the words on the page begin to blur and she falls asleep. 

Nanuet turns from his task and notices the book hanging limply from her fingertips. "She will he sore if she continues to sleep that way." He thinks and walks over to her. He stares at her for a while thinking how lucky they are to have found one another and kisses her lightly on the top of her head before he gently positions her limp body so that she lying down. 

Curious, he picks up the fallen book and leafs through the pages.  The words of the white man have no meaning for him but he stops and becomes visibly paler as he stares down at a drawing. It is of a man. He has dark hair and a rather pale complexion. In his eyes is a look of evil glee and he is crouched over an unconscious woman who looks much like Minerva in her gentle slumber.  He has a feral look about him and Nanuet shudders as he notes the artist has given the creature unusually prominent canine teeth which are dripping with blood. The unsuspecting girl has two small holes in her neck.

*       *       *

Chester fetches his bent Colt from his room and heads over to the gunsmith. "Good afternoon Pierre." 

"Good afternoon to you, too, Deputy. How may I help you?" 

Chester puts the damaged revolver on the counter. "I kinda had an accident last week. I was wondering if you'd accept it in trade for a Remington Model 1875? It felt weird having two different six-guns." 

Pierre clucks his tongue as he picks up the weapon. "You should really learn to take better care of your firearms. First the Bailey piece and now this. I'll give you $3 for it. The barrel should be easy enough to replace." 

"It's a deal. Now how about a Remington?" 

"You're in luck. I do have some for sale. That'll be $20 minus the $3 for the Colt." Pierre writes down the transaction in book and gets a Remington from the cabinet. "Here you go, Deputy. I hope it serves you well." 

Chester says, "Me too. Thanks." 

Chester next stops by the Marshall's office for his shift. He greets the Marshall.

Marshall Berg seems relieved to see Chester as he walks though the door.  He stands up and shakes his hand, takes his hat off and wipes his brow.   

"Glad your on time Chester, feeling a bit under the weather and can't wait to get home and get some rest.  Nothing really too interesting to report today.  Have a quiet shift.”

Chester pats Berg on the back. "You should get to bed. I'll be looking into the murders. I have a feeling that Mr. Turner is behind them. Maybe someone at the Palace saw the dancer with him before she was killed." 

After Berg leaves, Chester walks over to the Palace. The bouncer, McCoy says, "What do you want Deputy?" 

"I'm looking into the death of one of your dancers. I was wondering if anyone saw her with a Mr. Colin Turner during the festival."

McCoy answers, "One of our dancers?  Oh right, that new girl.  Can't say we did keep track of who was with who during that festival.  Don't recognize that name either, Turner that is."

"Is Miss Trent available? Maybe she knows something. Having two people killed during a festival to the gods is an ominous sign, don't you think?"

"Sorry lawman, Kitty has the day off.  She ain't around.  I'll tell her you were lookin' for her."

"Thank you, Mr. McCoy." Chester visits Doc Eaton. "Afternoon, Doc. Can I ask you a question?" 

"Sure, Deputy. What's on your mind?" 

"Do you know where Gus Thomas and Shelly Longfield were buried? I figured the killer might visit their graves."

"Shelly Longfield was sent on a train back to her folks, Gus was buried here since nobody claimed the body.  Nobody even came to say goodbye to that poor fellow.  If you'd like I can show you where Gus was buried, figured you might have some investigating to do."

"That'd be nice, Doc. Maybe his killer would feel sorry and visit the grave. A long shot, sure, but you never know." 

Eaton leads Chester to Boot Hill. After walking down the rows of simple grave markers, they reach the final resting place of Gus Thomas. Eaton clears his throat and say, "Here we are, Deputy. I've got patients to see back at the office, so I'll leave you be. Good day." 

Chester replies, "Thanks. You too." After Eaton leaves, he looks around and doesn't see anything unusual. "Hopefully Miss Longfield won't become like Turner." The Marshall shudders. "I'll ask Harry if he noticed Thomas and Turner together."

Chester goes to Kelly's Dry Goods to buy a pair of holsters so he can draw his guns normally. Cross-draw felt awkward with two pistols. Once that's done, he returns to the Lucky Lady. Harry Rote is behind the bar. "Harry, can I ask you some questions about the murdered miner, Gus Thomas?" 

"I'm not sure what I can tell you, but go ahead." 

"Did you see Thomas with Colin Turner? That strange man who's been bothering Ruby."

"Well, being that Gus was from out of town, here for the festival from what I understand, I didn't know him from a hole in the wall, but that Turner guy was in here the night before they found the body.”  Harry paused for a minute.  “I thought I remember sitting with somebody who might have matched Gus's description but that might be my mind playing tricks at this point.  Is that Turner guy still around?  I was figuring either business would be scarce 'cause everybody would be scared away or we'd be booming since everyone wanted to see what was going on with their own eyes."

"I haven't heard one way or the other. This Turner seems to be a ghost of something. No one knows anything about him. I'll see you later." Chester walks back to the office and stays until dinnertime.

*       *       *

After the others left, Kate went into the kitchen looking for Dorita.  She found the elven woman mixing one of the countless batters she used during the day.  Dorita turned as Kate stepped inside.  "Look at you, you look like you no sleep!  Mr. Ringo is dead, you should sleep good now.  I make you tea to help you sleep."

"I just had a nap.  I'm alright, really.  I'll be as good as new tomorrow.”  Kate picked up one of the cookies Ginnie was so fond of and nibbled.  ”Do you remember the man who asked after me the other night?  A Mr. Turner?  If you don't mind, if he should ask for me again, would you please tell him I am not available to him?"

Dorita stumbles a bit as she speaks "Ohh, but Miss Kate, he is so nice.  He say many nice things about you and he loves my cooking" she says blushing a bit.  "No, I no lie to that man, I no lie to anybody.  If you not here then I tell him you no here.  I can tell him you no want to see him, but I no lie to him."

"I didn't mean to lie, Dorita.  I keep forgetting things aren't the same here as they were in Boston.  That I do not want to see him is exactly what I meant, and it is fine to tell him that. He is a very charming man, and I'm sure he said many nice things.  But he does not mean me well.  I think it's best to stay way from him." 

Kate turned to leave, then turned back.  "What _did_ he say about me?" she asked, her curiosity winning out.

Dorita's sullen look changes to an excited one.  "He say many good things.  He say you beautiful and smart.  He say you play piano very nice and he like to hear you play.  He say you do the right thing with Ginnie and you make a good teacher."

"He does his research.  I thought he would be too wrapped up in his fascination with Ruby to find out about me."  Kate shook her head and said more clearly, "Well, he will just have to do without seeing me again.  I can't prevent him from coming into the Lucky Lady, but I can keep from seeing him here.  He's not to see Ginnie either, please.  Thank you, Dorita."

Katherine left Dorita in the kitchen, unsure if she had learned anything.  Colin Turner always seemed to leave a string of breathless women in his wake, but that didn't mean he was using his influence. 

She went back up to her room.  Ginnie was off on her lunch run and the room was quiet.  Kate looked at Tom's picture.  She talked to him every night knowing he heard her, but there was only so much comfort to be found when he couldn't talk back.  It was obvious even to Kate how she had isolated herself.  Even as she spent time with others she was keeping them away, and now she wasn't even sure if she could trust those she thought she had let in. 

There were a few hours yet before she had to meet the others at the Lucky Lady, and she still needed that bath.  Kate wiped her eyes of the unshed tears; she had promised her Tom no more tears.   

The hot water of the bath felt wonderful, and she relaxed into the tub.  No time seemed to pass before Laurie Gilson came in and tapped her shoulder.  "You fell asleep," she said with her rich laugh.  "Come on.  It's slow this afternoon, come have a cup of tea with me." 

Kate nearly refused.  Jake had wanted them to investigate Turner, but this was important too.  Instead she sat for an hour with Laurie, then went back to the El Parador and gave Ginnie her lessons and some much needed attention before she went to the Lucky Lady to meet the others.

*       *       *

Minerva makes her way to the bank to deposit her money and then visits Sr. Lacey to find out if he knows where the Bishop went. Judge Lacey does not know the Bishop's schedule, only that they were planning on visiting several other parishes before returning to their base of operations.  

She then spends the rest of the afternoon in her room rummaging through her book trunk and reading anything she can find that might give them an advantage over the cold dark evil that threatens them, before Nanuet calls on her for dinner. 

Minerva searches through her books in a desperate search for information.  The only item of note though is that not all victims of the creatures return as monsters, only those selected.  She rubs her eyes and realizes that she has wasted the entire afternoon on this futile quest and decides to pay a visit to the Mexican Priest on the outskirts of town before it gets to dark. She leaves a message with Bea telling Nanuet that she will meet him at the Lucky Lady grabs her new pistol with the magic bullets and heads for the Mexican Church at a brisk pace.

Thomas Valdez answers his door. "Oh, Miss Florencia. Come in," he leads the way. "Congratulations on your new post in town. It would be wonderful if we could work side by side to bring the different religions in the town together." 

He offers her a seat, "How can I help you today?"

Minerva smiles, "Gracias Padre, Si, I am looking forward to working with you also." She glances out the window and tries to contain her nervousness brought on by the darkening sky.  "Padre, I need your help. I do not know if you have heard of the unusual deaths in town recently. There is a dark evil walking the streets."

She goes on to explain about Colin Turner and the incident in the saloon, including her own failed efforts to turn him away or shield Ruby from his influence.  “He says that he is coming back! Padre, I know very little about such evil or how to stop it. I was hoping that you would know what to do."

"Well I buried one of the unfortunate victims, said the blessing at his burial that is.  Unfortunately my child I have little knowledge on such subjects.  I have been doing research but have little to show for my efforts.  I believe holy symbols and blessed water may help keep him at bay, an old wives tale I read mentioned the use of garlic and that creatures such as him would need to be invited into any non public building before they could enter, but I can not attest to the validity of any of that."

“I tried to turn him away with my holy symbol. He did not flee but on the other hand he did not kill me either. I do have some holy water but I only have a few vials. If you have some to spare, it would certainly be helpful in protecting my friends."

Valdez nods.  "I have that in abundance, have you never learned to bless water Priestess?  I wish you and your friends much luck and will continue my studies to see if I find anything.  Perhaps some simple prayer will shed some light on things.

“Si Padre, I can make holy water but I have had little time since my arrival 3 weeks ago to seek a source for the silver that is required for it's creation.  Por Favor, pray that the gods favor us with the knowledge to destroy this monster. I must go now. It is getting dark and I am expected elsewhere. Buenas Noches," she says and stepping into the darkening night she looks about her to be sure that she is not being watched and she rushes back to the Lucky Lady.


----------



## orchid blossom

*Meeting at the Lucky Lady*

Ruby was tired, tired of being scared, being afraid and tired of making Jake work so hard for her. He was constantly having to fight over her, fight for her, fight against her not to leave. And he did it, every time and never complained. And so far he was successful. _I did warn him trouble follows me…_ she thinks, _But that’s not good enough anymore. I have to try harder to help. How long before he tires of me and having to work so hard and put it so much effort? He used to be lazy! _

Ruby gazes at Jake’s smooth, young looking face. Even now with the stress they had been under and new stress they were currently under he looked calm and in control. He was one of those men who was handsome and didn’t know just how attractive and handsome he was. Confident but not cocky, well, not about some things Ruby laughs to herself. A real leader, even if reluctant. Jake catches Ruby staring at him and he smiles at her, a smile that warmed her heart. 

They arrive at the Lucky Lady and climb the stairs together to their room. In their room Ruby sits on the bed and stares at the open window for a couple of minutes before speaking. 

“Baby, I can close the window and I will. The problem isn’t the window.” She does walk across the room to the window and shuts it slowly. Sitting back on the bed she continues with a sigh, “This is the problem.” She runs her hand over the fluffy blankets on the bed as she smiles dreamily, “This place…our room… and especially this bed… is where I go, where I come, to feel safe.” She continues to roll the soft blankets between her fingers. “This is where I come to you, where I dream of our future, where we make love, where we share secrets and plan our life and everything is made ok again. Where I wake up with you next to me and I feel refreshed. And I feel loved. I’ve always felt safe here, even safer when you’re here too and never more safe than when I’m in your arms in our bed.” 

Her smile slowly falls off her face. “But he was here, he came into our room and into this bed. He violated our bed and my sanctuary, besides what he did to me.” She rises off the bed and stands over it looking down. “I don’t know if I can feel safe here anymore. It feels hot, stuffy and cramped in this room to me.” 

She turns her face to Jake again and the corners of her lips start to rise. “But I still feel safe with you, that he can’t change. And when we went to our spot, it felt really good. And being with you makes me feel calm and comforted.” 

“That is why I want the window open.” Ruby sits slowly on the bed again.

Jake listens carefully and nods as he understands.  "We'll put an end to that creature.  If that doesn't make things right here we'll get rid of it.  The bed, the room, the saloon, whatever it takes to make things right we sell or burn to the ground and start again."  Jake finally smiles back, the tension he had been hiding comes to the surface and floats away.  "I understand now.  I believe you about being free from his influence.  We don't even half to sleep here until this matter is settled, we can camp out by the steam if that makes you feel better.  Frankly, it makes me feel better.  I wouldn't sleep much here, staring at the window all night with a pistol in my hand."  Jake chuckles.

Ruby's smile widens, "Yes, let's camp out by the stream, you and me. And we can make plans about our future and dream and make love just like we would here. Except under the stars. Our stars." Ruby's face relaxes and lightens. "Now I do feel better," she laughs lightly. "Now kiss me to make it true. Then tell me your plans."

Jake leans back and pulls her over with him.  They spend some minutes kissing and laughing before he speaks again.  "It's wonderful to have you back." 

Jake starts speaking quickly and somewhat disjointedly.  "I don't really have fully cooked plans yet, just some ideas.  I'm sure we are going to need to ask around after where ever Turner is hiding.  Seems to me he would have more folks around him under his influence, so some amount of secrecy or disguise is needed.  When we go after him we should bring Louise and leave Ruby behind."  He winks at her, "Of course at some crucial point Ruby may appear out of nowhere.  Perhaps even to draw him out.  What a surprise to him if Ruby was protected from his influence but acted like she was on his side just long enough to surprise him.  You have those nasty shotgun shells Ringo's boys left us, they might be just the thing to slow down an unsuspecting Colin Turner."  He taps her nose lightly.  "I'll let my stubbly beard grow and borrow some glasses or something so someone who has not met me would not be looking for Mr. Alistair Jacobs from Denver.  Oh, and your ability to put someone to sleep might be just the thing to stop one of our own who turns against us temporarily."  

Jake is looking at her and smiling but she can see in his eyes that he is still scheming.  "The others will be here soon, they may have some more useful information for us.  Now that my Ruby is back I am expecting some devilishly clever ideas from her some time soon as well."

Ruby laughs, "Are you going to grow a full beard now, Mr. Cook? I might not even recognize you! Mr. Alistair Jacob, huh? Have you used that name before?" She ponders for a moment before continuing, "I don't like hiding myself, I don't like being someone else, I like being me. And...." she hesitates and pulls at her hair, "He would know it's me, I know it. Even though the spell is broken I still feel like I will know when he is coming back so hiding wouldn't work." 

"I will try to think of some ideas Jake. But... I'm afraid of what will happen if he gets that spell on me again. I know you want to try to make it harder but no matter I don't think we can make it impossible. I was trying to tell you earlier, I am scared of hurting you. That and scared of getting a stake through my heart." 

Ruby shakes her head, "Oh I said I wasn't going to do that! Forget it. I'll try to think of something. I think I need some help thinking..." she smiles and grabs at Jake again. His kisses would make her forget her fears, even if temporarily.

*       *       *

When Katherine arrived at the Lucky Lady, none of the others seemed to be there yet.  She felt a little guilty, having spent her afternoon on her own pursuits rather than looking into Turner.  Still, she was going to need to be calm and to keep her wits about her.  If the cost of that was one afternoon, it was well worth it. 

The other employees and owners and a few of the early dinner regulars greeted her one by one.  Kate made a conscious effort to be open and friendly.  Since the others weren't down yet, she sat down at the piano and began to play.  It was a classical piece, but Ruby wasn't there anyway and it was unlikely the dinner crowd would mind.

After some more kissing and laughing Jake and Ruby head downstairs and take their regular table. At this point it's reserved all the time for them as no other customers dare take it. 

They get some liquor and order up some food and wait for everyone else to show up. Ruby plays with the frisky puppies while they wait.

Jake is lost in thought while Ruby plays with the dogs.  He suddenly leans over and whispers to Ruby, "What did the old man actually DO to remove the influence?"

"He cast," she looks around to make sure no one is close enough to hear, "A spell, the one I have on the scroll. It's called Dispel Magic. Why?"

"So what Turner does is some kind of, ahem, that.  That means if someone is influenced it could be detected by someone who can see that sort of thing?"

"No, I think what he does is different. I didn't see him casting anything and I was looking right at him. It must be something special about what he is that he can do that somehow." She shudders and shrugs. "But I WOULD guess that it could be detected by someone like me who can see those type of things. I didn't think look." 

Ruby's attention is drawn to Katherine who had somehow snuck in and started playing on the piano. "How pretty..." Ruby says under her breath as she is mesmerized by her fingers running over the keys.

Jake taps his finger on the table still musing.  "It would be helpful if we knew that for certain, not that I want someone still under his influence so we can test it."

Ruby grabs his fingers and stops them from tapping. "Well, how would we know who to check? We don't. Unless you want me to check me or Kate, except we should have done it before the spell." Ruby shakes her head. "I don't know baby." 

She bends sideways from the waist and leans her head towards Jake, her hair brushing his lap. She reaches up with one arm and wraps it around his neck. She kisses him, "I'm in a cuddly mood today baby. Let's get this meeting over with."

"Heh, this probably shouldn't take too long.  We might have some business to do after this though."  He scratches at his unshaven cheek and asks, "Is it hard to do?  To check Katherine?"

Ruby's face drops and she gulps. "Oh, I forgot that." 

She stares up at Jake. She seems to be lost looking at his face but finally she blinks, "No, not hard. Easy actually."

Kate continued through the quiet piece, letting the music soothe her.  Once she reached the end of the piece she felt much more herself, completing the therapy she'd begun earlier that afternoon.  She turned and saw Ruby and Jake had come downstairs and moved over to join them. 

"You both look better," she said as she took a seat.

"I think we both feel better.  I'd say you look more relaxed this afternoon too."  Jake makes eye contact with Ruby, "Why don't you do that if it easy, and while you are in the kitchen see what is taking so long with the food.  My appetite is coming back finally."

Ruby pulls herself up from her comfortable position and silently heads to the kitchen. She sets Maria to hurrying at finishing getting their meal together. 

Once Maria's back is turned Ruby quickly casts the detect magic spell on Katherine. Her ring glows but that is all she notices. Maria says, "Did you say something Miss Ruby?" 

Ruby smiles, "Nope, just muttering to myself. I do that a lot." She picks up a couple of platters piles on a basket with bread.

"Well, I have a little confession to make," Kate said with a blush as Ruby left.  "I talked to Dorita and Mr. Gonzales this afternoon, but other than that I spent it soaking in a bath, having tea with Laurie Gilson, and giving Ginnie her lessons.  I know you wanted us to see what we could find out, but I would be useless to you if I didn't take a little time to relax."

Walking back to the table carefully trying not to drop anything, Ruby announces her arrival, "Food's here!" 

She sits, "Kate, that was a beautiful song. It's always nice to hear you play." 

"No you've earned the time to relax Katherine.  I too enjoyed your piano piece.  I imagine that is how my mother envisioned me playing before I squandered the lessons and exasperated the instructor."   Jake grins and helps Ruby with the food.

"You didn't squander your lessons.  You only squander them if you don't play the way you like to play,” Kate said.

Ruby says, "Now, before my meal is ruined, did anyone find anything out? I'm getting tired of talking about this and I want it over with."

Nanuet grabs at the food quickly.  As he does he says "Didn't find out much, nobody seems to remember that guy except from last night.  Found that his belongings were taken on the stage this morning." before stuffing a biscuit in his mouth.

“I did find out one thing, although it's not really about Turner,” Katherine said.  “When I talked to Mr. Gonzales after Ruby left, he made some suggestions that I thought were odd.  But he didn't push them and clarified what he meant.  Later I talked to Dorita and she was just full of good things to say about Mr. Turner. 

I found myself suspicious because I was predisposed to be.  Trust is going to be an issue between all of us, knowing that our minds can be touched.  I don't know that there's a solution for it, but we should all be aware. 

And if I become Mr. Turner's advocate again, I fully support a sharp blow to my head to stop it," she finished with a little grin.

"Oh we found that out too. Heading to Thomas-something." She also grabs some food, her stomach finally letting her know it was ok to eat. 

"Where is Minerva?" Ruby asks suddenly.

"Not sure, I went by the boarding house to escort her over here but Bea said that she already left and would meet us here," Nanuet answers.

"Hmmm.... I wonder what she is up to."

"Thomaswell, New Mexico," Jake adds for Ruby.

After Jake adds his comment, "That's right, New Mexico. Stage then train. I guess that's how we'll go too."

Kate stopped the torrent of thought that started when the conversation went right past her comments.  'Down that road lies distrust,' she thought to herself.   "How we'll go?  Are we going?"

Nanuet coughs loudly as he chokes on the food.  "What do you mean that's how we'll go too?  I thought we were going to Tombstone, take care of Kate's husband's remains!"

Kate said, "I do want to do that, but I have already waited weeks until we could do it in safety.  Tom wouldn't want us to risk ourselves.  If we need to take care of Turner first, then that's what we need to do."

Ruby looks at her friends curiously. "Of course. We have to go find him, right? After we go to Tombstone that is. Unless you want to sit around and wait for him to come back and turn me into one of him."

"No, we don't want to sit around and wait.  I was just surprised.  We usually argue about these things for a while."

Ruby raises an eyebrow and says completely seriously, "We can argue about it if you'd like Kate."

Kate shook her head.  "No need to argue.  It's the plan I would go with."

Ruby smiles, shrugs and continues to eat. "Have it your way then."

Nanuet says, "I'm all for going after this guy.  It worked for Ringo right?  Not that we are up against the same thing here, but... well I just like the idea of going after him, being the hunters and not the hunted."

"That is clearly my choice, I'll be going after him with anyone who feels the same way."  Jake says matter-of-factly and notices Minerva rushing into the saloon from outside.  He waves her over, "Buenos Tardes, Senorita."

Nanuet jumps up from the table and rushes to Minerva hugging her perhaps too tightly.  "Glad you decided to join us, I was worried about you."  He looks her up and down "You look tired, did you get any rest?  You didn't sleep enough this morning."

Minerva hugs Nanuet tightly relieved to be in out of the dark. "I am fine, Mi amore, now that I am in your arms." she smiles up at him.  "I have been to visit the Mexican Padre to see if he has any knowledge that would help us in our quest."

"Excellent thinking my love, here, sit down and get something to eat." Nanuet says pulling out a chair for Minerva to sit.  He then notices activity and questions what is going on.  "Any idea who that is?" he says pointing towards the corner.

As the group of companions sits around the table there is a bit of commotion at the front of the saloon.  People seem to be backing away from the door and everyone seems to be looking that way.  The group is unable to see what they are looking at, but it does look as though a man has entered the saloon.  The crowd’s neck's croon as their attentions are drawn to a table in the corner near the front where whomever entered has now taken a seat.  Quiet murmurs now fill the air of the saloon.


----------



## orchid blossom

*Fight or Flight*

"Damn."  Jake says plainly, "Now what."  He stands up and walks over to see what is going on in his saloon.

Instead of heading towards the commotion Ruby stands from the table and backs away slowly, keeping her eyes on that area but trying to get to the side door.

Minerva notices the paninc in Ruby's eyes as she begins  backing away and goes to her.  "Are you alright?"

Ruby glances at Minerva but doesn't answer, instead continuing to head out the door, making it into the early evening air.

Minerva follows and grabs her arm. "Ruby, You must come back inside it is less safe out here by yourself."

Ruby pulls her arm away from Minerva and makes it out into the night. "Safer out here than in there. And you'd be safer away from me." Ruby starts hurrying down the street and away from the Lucky Lady.

"Ruby, Come back." Minerva calls, chasing her down the street. "You must not panic. Trust us to keep you safe."

On his way back to the Lucky Lady, Chester sees Ruby and Minerva rushing down the street. "Whoa there ladies. Where are you going in such a hurry?"

Nanuet follows Minerva and Ruby outside trying to figure out where she is going and to keep an eye on both the women.

Ruby glances at Minerva over her shoulder, before slipping around a corner and into the shadows. <hide, move silently> She didn't want Minerva following her in case Colin came for her and made her do things. She wasn't going to let any of them get hurt for her again. 

She slides up against a cold brick wall and continues moving away from Minerva.

"Senor Chester, Do not let her go. She is not safe on her own. There may be trouble at the Lucky Lady."

"Chet, why don't you head over to the Lady, I think you will be needed more there.  We can handle Ruby, I think she got spooked." 

"OK. Is Turner back?" 

Nanuet says, "I look like it. Take care." 

"I will. Find Ruby." Chester hurries to the Lucky Lady. He puts his hand on his sixgun before opening the door.

*       *       *

Kate kept her seat, looking curiously over toward the door.  "There's more than one thing that can cause a commotion," she said calmly.  "We have every reason to believe our troublemaker from last night is gone now.  And it would be dangerous for him to show his face amongst so many who saw it's true nature yesterday."

The crowd settles down and parts as Jake makes his way over towards the area of everyone's attention.  He notices a tall, light haired finely dressed man.  The man's head is tilted down and he is wearing a hat that blocks his face.  A cane is next to the table and the knob is finely crafted silver in the shape of two letters.  C.T.

Jake motions for Jeff Mills while saying to the man, "Good evening."  His hand wanders to his Colt.

Kate noticed Jake's hand move over to his Colt.  She's seen it often enough now to know it's something he does when he expects trouble.  She slipped away from the table and moved back toward the wall, hoping to find a place to watch unobtrusively, and act if necessary.

Jeff was already on his way over after seeing the slight commotion.  He joins Jake near the table. 

"E-e-evening" the man stutters never raising his eyes.  He pulls the cane towards him and adjust the high collar on his jacket.

"I don't believe we have been formally introduced, I am one of the owners by the name of Jake Cook and you are?"  Jake moves to see the man's face.

The man takes pains to continue to hide his face, now adjusting an ascot tie to hide the lower portion of his face.  "Just a lonely man here for a drink, thanks for the hospitality."

"Yes, but it is common courtesy to face your host."

Kate dipped into her bodice and pulled out the derringer with the Magical Weapon bullet inside and kept her eye on Jake.

"Well then I guess I am rude, I just want a drink Mister, what was it?  Mister Cook."

"At least take off your hat when ladies are present..."  Jake reaches out and smacks the underside of  the brim of the mans hat, knocking it back.

The man cowers backwards as Jake sends the hat flying.  The man drops the cane and whimpers.  "Look Mister Cook, I didn't mean to hurt nobody, I... I can't help myself, don't know what I am doing."  The man is visibly shaken and disturbed, but is certainly not Colin Turner.

Kate's heard started pounding again, sending loud torrents of blood through her ears.  She tucked the derringer away and walked toward Jake and the stranger.

"Hermes!" Jake spins around looking for Ruby and doesn't find her.  "Jeff, don't let him get away," Jake hollers as he runs out the side door. 

Outside he looks around and does not see any of them.  "Blast!"  He thinks a moment and screams at the top of his lungs, "Ruby!  Meet at the run away spot!"  He makes his away across town to the El Parador.

*       *       *

Nanuet whispers to Minerva "Did you see which alleyway she went down?"

"She went that way." Minerva says pointing to the corner. "She was just ahead of me. She could not have gotten very far."

Nanuet begins looking for her tracks.  It takes a few moments but when he thinks he has found the proper ones he motions for Minerva to follow him.  <<move silently>> Nanuet makes his way towards the alleyway where he believes Ruby is hiding.

Minerva follows behind Nanuet, alert for trouble that may be lurking in the shadows.

Nanuet stealthily enters the alley.  He looks it up and down but is unable to spot anyone.  "She must have gone out the other side, keep looking."  Nanuet starts calling out her name, giving up on trying to out stealth Ruby.

"Damn, that girl is going to get us all killed. Nanuet, we should not be so loud. We do not know what ears may be listening. Minerva rushes to the other end of the alley "

"Fine then, I just wanted her to know we were looking for her, she shouldn't be out here by herself running around.  Here, let me track her again." 

Nanuet takes his time checking over the tracks.  "Here, she went this way" he says pointing down the road, "Let's hurry."

"She knows we are looking for her. That is why she is running! What is going on in that girls head? If she would just listen we could ward her against that monster." she says rushing after Nanuet.

"The girl is scared, and afraid she might do something she regrets if Turner was to get to her again." 

Ruby starts breathing heavily as her heart starts pounding in her ears. She looks back and forth down the alleyway and doesn't see anyone. She moves a little way, then cuts across a street and goes back into the shadows, continuing to move away from the Lady.

Nanuet's eyes adjust to the darkness and he can easily follow the tracks.  Soon Ruby can hear them approaching.

_Dammit_ Ruby mutters to herself as she hears them nearing. Instead of trying to completely hide Ruby lifts her skirts and starts running as fast as she can, sticking to alleyways, dodging behind buildings and around corners as fast as she can.

"After everything that happened this week you would think that she would trust her friends. None of us are safe from that abomination if we don't stick together. If she runs off we'll just be forced to go after her." Minerva says rather loudly in her exasperation.

Ruby hears Jake's voice carrying on the wind and she hears "run away spot". She immediately changes course and runs until she gets into the barn of the El Parador. She heads to her horse and breathing heavy she slips into the stall where her black stallion is resting.

"Well I can't be chasing her forever, look there she goes running off.  Let's go!"


----------



## orchid blossom

*Owen Wills*

Kate sighed as she was suddenly alone again in the Lucky Lady.  She felt a little better a moment later when Chester came in.

Chester grabs the man and spins him around. "Who are you? Did Turner put you up to this? Answer me."

"Y-yes!" the man stammers.  "I mean I guess that was his name.  He, it... whatever it is is inside my head!" the man screams and swings wildly at Chester.

"Chester, that isn't going to do any good!" Kate said loudly.  "Sir, sir!  I know about him being in your head," she said, trying to get his attention on her and away from striking Chester.  "Please, tell me what he wants you to do."

Chester dodges the wild swing. "Whoa. Whoa. I'm not going to hurt you. Just calm down. Where is he?"

The man seems to be soothed once Kate and Chester react in a calm manner.  "He's gone home, that is what he told me.  Don't matter though, he can reach me anywhere, can't hide from him no matter where I go."

"I know," Kate said softly.  "Come sit down.  I'll get you a drink and you can tell us about how you got that cane."

The man heads towards Kate and begins to sit down, anyone looking at him can tell he is very nervous and he clutches the cane tightly until his knuckles are white.  "Thanks Miss, mighty kind of you all.  I know this is crazy, but you seem to know what is going on."

Chester sits with Kate and the man. He nonchalantly puts his left hand on his other gun as he extends his right to the man. "Greetings. I'm Chester. What's your name, stranger?"

The man slowly reaches out his hand towards Chester.  He gingerly shakes hands and quickly withdraws and replies "Owen, Owen Wills.  Nice to meet you Chester."

Kate said, "We know some of what’s going on.  I know right now there is a strong compulsion inside you to do something.  I've felt it too.  He wanted me to convince my friend to leave with him, and then to make someone let them go.  What is it you want to do right now?  Or you wanted to do just a few minutes ago?"

The man leans the cane on the table "He wanted me to pretend to be him, to try and fool all of you.  I thought it was foolish, and have no idea why he wanted to do it, but I couldn't help myself, it is all I could think of."

"And now that we know you aren't him, that is gone and you are yourself for now.  We think he's left town.  Unless he has some way to watch from afar, there's no reason he should take your mind again. 

Where did you meet him?  Did he give you his cane then?"

"Yeah, the cane was given to me, that is how I met him.  Noticed the nice cane and said something about it to him.  Don't know what you mean miss, but he is still in my head, I have no doubt.  Not sure why he is allowing me to talk with you, but I can feel him."

Chester gestures toward the cane. "Mind if I take a look at that? It's a fine-looking thing."

*       *       *

Nanuet follows Ruby's tracks to the barn, but once outside he hears Jake's voice.  He motions to Minerva. 

"Jake is in there with him.  I think we should go back, let him handle this, he knows Ruby best.  If anyone can talk some sense into her then he can." 

Nanuet begins walking briskly back towards the Lucky Lady.

Minerva looks back towards the barn in indecision but quickly rushes after Nanuet. "Wait, do not leave me out here alone!"  

"I didn't leave you, I just knew what it would take for you to follow me."  He walks with Minerva and as they enter the saloon he heads to the bar to get drinks for them.

"Why would you say such a thing? Are you angry because I did not let Ruby run off into the night? Or because you did not follow me last night? Never mind we shall discuss it later." she says in a flash of heat clearly insulted by the remark as she makes her way over to Katherine and Chester.

"But I... None of those things... but... Minerva wait!"  Nanuet starts to follow but can see that Minerva is clearly angry with him so he decides to bide his time.

Kate looked up briefly and saw Miss Florencia and Nanuet coming in.  She nodded, ignoring the latent tension between them.  "I'm not sure either," Kate said, continuing to talk to Wills.  "His attention may be elsewhere just now, so we must talk while we can.  _When_ did you get the cane?  Last night, sooner?"

Minerva startles when she hears these words and looks around the room to see if the monster is present in the room.  She says a short prayer and attempts to detect his evil presence, but there seems to be no evil in the room.

Minerva relaxes a bit, reasured that Turner is not present. Nanuet walks over and hands her a drink. "Gracias" she says and turns from him to continue her observation of the man as he tells his tale. She observes his physical appearance as well paying special attention to his neck to be sure that he does not have marks on him like the woman in her book.

"It's been a blur...,” Wills answers.  “Yeah it was last night, late last night.  Had a few too many drinks I guess, stumbling about like a fool when I saw him."  Owen suddenly stands up and grabs the cane.  He doesn't say a word, but bolts for the back door running as quickly as he can, dodging patrons and a confused Maria who is trying to serve the customers.

"Don't let him leave!" Kate shouted.  "Stop him!"  She got up and ran after him herself as well.

Minerva, who is watching him closely, notices when he begins to tense and attempts to block his path and grab his arm when he bolts.

Minerva is quick and blocks his path but the man is strong and manages to break free from Minerva's grasp.  He pushes her back and continues to bolt for the back door.  Kate is a step too slow and unable to get to him before he gets past Minerva.   

Jeff reacts to Katherine's cries and tries to stop him but is unable to maneuver around the tables and patrons fast enough.

Chester leaps out of his chair, knocking it to the floor. He races after Wills. "Try to block him out, Owen."

Chester is also a step too slow and he and Jeff get tangled with each other as they try to pursue the man.  Both end up on the ground in a tangle. 

Owen runs out the back of the saloon and turns to the left.  He continues to flee into the night, not looking back.

Kate kept running, intending to follow him outside where there weren't witnesses to what she might have to do.

"Damn it. He's getting away." Chester and Jeff untangle themselves. "Stay here Jeff. Just in case the real Turner shows up." Chester darts out the door looking for Wills, Minerva, or Kate.

Minreva follows after Katherine. "It could be a trap." she says in warning and races after the man.

"I know, we won't go far,” Kate said.  “I just need privacy."

"What are you doing? I'll block you. Hurry he's getting away!" Minerva pants.

The two women followed Owen out the door.  Kate looked quickly, trying to see him.  She took a pinch of sand from the folds of her skirt and began the incantation.  The man crumpled to the ground in a heap.

Kate stopped and took a few deep breaths.  "That's all I wanted to do.  Be careful moving him back inside.  It's no deeper than regular sleep.  Too much jostling or noise will wake him up."

Minerva runs over. "Katherine, That's amazing! Chester, Help me get him back inside." Minerva takes his legs and directs Chester to take his arms and they carry him upstairs.

*          *          *          *          *

Outside the barn at the El Parador, Jake peers around to see if he was followed or anyone is waiting.  He quickly enters the barn, looking and listening.

When Jake gets to Ruby's horse an arm reaches out and grabs him, pulling him into the stall. Still breathing heavy Ruby asks nervously, "Was it him?"

"No, but clearly he sent him.  Once I knew it wasn't him I figured it was a trap to get you out of the saloon.  That part worked pretty well, don't you think?"  Jake keeps looking around the barn and listening.  "We should find out what this guy knows."

Ruby gives Jake a pissy look. "What was I supposed to do? Stay there and let him get me?" 

In an annoyed, still breathless tone, "What do you want me to do?"

"I want you to think, woman, if you keep reacting like that he will get you."  Jake rests his left hand on her shoulder.  "I know you are afraid, and so am I but we need to stay together.  Did you sense anything?  Did you feel anything?  Or did you just run because it looked like him?"

"I ran because I wasn't sure. I didn't feel anything." She looks into Jake's eyes, "I TOLD you I'm not going to let him hurt any of you though me again."

"Then you have decided you can't come with me to put an end to this?  Perhaps you can speak to Gonzalez, you told me he has a place of safety or he can whisk you away to some far away spot while I do what must be done."

"No," Ruby replies stubbornly, "Why would you say that?"

"I do not understand you.  You fly at the first sign of him and still tell me you are going to help me destroy him?  If you insist on letting your fear rule you, then you are just helping him.  If you cannot master this fear, then you should stay safely behind.  It is dangerous enough what we propose without the risk of you panicking at a critical moment."  Jake's tone is gentle even though the words are harsh.

"You're not leaving me behind!" Ruby says even more stubbornly than before. "If you leave me behind I'll go on my own." She steps out of the stall. "So there wasn't any reason for fleeing at this particular moment was there? You tricked me to come here." 

"Let's go back now so you can get your information."

"Tricked you!"  Jake exclaims and then lowers his voice.  "I was worried that he tricked you into running outside where he might be waiting.  I thought I already said that.   This was the fastest way of finding you so I could protect you.  If my protection is just a cheap trick....."  Jake growls and steps out of the stall next to her.  "So it is OK to go back and get MY information now?  What about you?  Aren't we going to work together?  Am I really forcing this on you?"

Ruby blinks in surprise at Jake. "No, you aren't forcing me. I understand you were worried. I'm sorry I ran off. And you didn't trick me, I guess I was just upset still... I'll do better next time, I promise." 

She shrugs. "You haven't figured out by now that I don't need all the information you do? And especially with this. What do we need to know? We found out where he is. We go there and you kill him. Or he'll come back for me, I know he will. What does it matter who... who was it anyway? In the saloon?"

"I don't know who it was.  I didn't stay a moment longer after I knew it wasn't Turner and I discovered you had run.  I still don't know that Turner isn't out there or why this guy shows up.  Do you think Turner knew what you were thinking when he had control of you?  Could he be using people to spy on us and relay the information back through their thoughts?"

"What do you mean? He could have been reading my thoughts, sure. I don't know if he did or didn't. He could be reading other people's thoughts. I don't have the answers for you." 

A smile comes to Ruby's lips. "I might have been thinking something naughty," she giggles, "Then he'd really come back for me."

Jake doesn't laugh.  "We should go.  Hopefully the others have learned something useful.  Please don't run away from me on the way back.  It might be better if this guy who was masquerading as Turner didn't get to see you."

Ruby stops smiling. "Alright Jake. I won't run away. Let's go back." 

Jake and Ruby make their way to the Lucky Lady, with Jake being overly cautious. They enter the Lucky Lady from the front door and look for their friends.


----------



## orchid blossom

*Turner's Double*

Chester arranges Wills to make it look like he's drunk as he and Minerva carry him upstairs. "Chester says to the curious, "He had a little too much. We'll just take him upstairs to sleep it off. He fell down in the alley."

Minerva and Chester gently carry the slumbering man up to the room, being careful not to awaken him as they place him on the bed. Minerva remembers what the mexican padre said about vampires not being able to enter a room uninvited and afraid that the man might wake up and do so she quickly crosses the room to shutter the window and draw the drapes while Katherine prepares her spell to break him free of the monster's influence.

Owen Wills lays on the bed, motionless except for the rhythmic rise and fall of his chest.

"We don't want to wake him up yet,” Kate said.  “I doubt Mr. Turner can look through his eyes when he's sleeping.  We can free his mind the same way Mr. Gonzales did, but we need him asleep.  It's not safe for him to know how it happens."

Jake and Ruby ask Niles where everyone went and he directs them upstairs to Chesters room where they are bringing a drunk. Ruby furrows her brows and says to Jake as they climb the stairs, "But why would they..." She is cut off by Jake who raises his eyebrows at her.

When they make the turn in the stairs, Jake say, "Ruby, from the way this guy acted and spoke I think Turner had him under control.  This might be a chance for you or Katherine to find out if you can detect whether someone is or is not under control."

_What am I, his genie?_ For a moment Ruby is mad but then a little giggle slips out and she smiles. "Sure Jake, I can do that." She stops outside the door. "By the way, I did what you asked earlier and there was no signs of anything." 

They knock and the door is opened. Ruby doesn't enter, she stays back in the doorway. _Just in case..._ 

She notices the man sleeping on the bed. "What's going on?" she whispers from the door.

Chester crosses the room to the doorway. "That's Owen Wills. He was pretending to be Colin Turner, cane and all. Said Turner was in his mind, like you and Kate said earlier. While me and her were talking to him, he bolts. Kate puts him to sleep and me and Minerva bring him up here like he's drunk. What do you want to do?"

"You'll have to wake him up so I can cast a spell on him. But please make sure he's secured first. I don't want him trying to snatch me away." 

Chester heads back over and gently ties the man hands together. Then he shakes him, "Hey mister, wake up." 

Groggily, the man starts to stir. After he is awake Ruby casts the detect magic spell on him to find out if being under his enchantment would be detected.

Kate sighed.  Chester had been waking the man up before she could even object.  Maybe he did need to be awake for Ruby to do whatever it was she was doing, but that meant Turner's eyes were in this room.  Beside Owen himself being awake to see what she and Ruby could do.

Owen looks dazed for a moment but even with his hands tied together his only thought is of getting out of the room.  He flops off the bed onto the floor and begins trying to get up so that he can walk.  With his hands bound his is having little success.

Ruby says, "There is definitely some kind of magic on him but it's not a spell, not a normal one anyway."

Kate went over and whispered to Ruby, "I don't have a scroll anymore.  If you still have yours, we should free him from Turner's influence.  He can't be trusted for us to let him go if we don't."

"I do have the scroll Kate but we might need it for us. I'd rather save it. Maybe we can drop him at Valdez's church? That way he can also study the effect."

"I don't have any objections to that, but I think we need to knock him out again then.  And in such a way as he doesn't see it.  We don't want Turner knowing about any of our special talents."

"I think there is a good chance he already knows that Kate, at least from me." Ruby doesn't step any further into the room but looks down at the desperate man with pity, trying to claw his way out. "I know what he feels like," Ruby says softly.  Half out of the room and still holding onto the door frame Ruby asks, "Have you asked him any questions yet? Like what his command was? If not you could try but I'd doubt in his state you're going to get anything from him."

"I know how he feels too, Ruby," she said quietly.  "I talked to him downstairs a little; before he tried to bolt.  His command was to try to make us think he was Mr. Turner.  I imagine Mr. Turner needs time to recover from his altercation with Jake.  If he could make us think he's still here, it would be that much longer before we came looking for him. 

Mr. Turner came upon him late last night, drunk out in the street.  That's when he took his mind and gave him his cane.  He must have some way of watching.  The way Mr. Wills ran, it was as if Turner suddenly discovered he was talking to us and made him run."

"So he could heal and be ready for us." Ruby stares at the man before looking up at her friends. She realizes she probbaly shouldn't have said that outloud, even if it was true. 

Ruby slips out the door and leans up against the wall, waiting for the others to finish with the man. Bringing him to the priest was the only thing they could do to help him. 

After that it was monster hunting. Ruby hoped she had the courage and strength to stand by and watch someone get staked through the heart, especially after the vision she saw of herself being turned into one of them. The thought makes her shudder and she pushes it out of her mind. _Not time to think about it yet..._

Chester whispers to Kate and Ruby, "I can hit him with the butt of my gun. It's simple."

"Just wait one moment," Ruby says, placing her hand on Chester's arm without entering the room. "Jake," she whispers, "Do you want to ask this poor pathetic man anything?"

"Chet, maybe you ought to lock this guy up.  He could have been part of the murder of one or both of those two people.  I hope he isn't, but either way Ruby and Katherine will be out of his reach by then."  Jake looks at the ladies who startle.  "No more arguing, I have heard enough.  We've talked about this several times already and you two are going on the train Monday to stay with Katherine's cousin in St. Louis.  Not another word about it." 

"Saint Louis?" Ruby questions, taking her a moment before she gets what Jake is trying to do. She nods her head, "Oh yes, Saint Louis..."

Jake takes Chesters neckerchief and blindfolds the bound man.  "Anything you want to tell us or need to do before the marshall takes you off to the jail?"

"I didn't murder nobody, I swear it!  You gotta let me go, this man will make me crazy.  I just gotta do what he says is all, I won't hurt nobody.  I gotta go now!" he begs and pleads, half crying.

Minerva speaks soothingly to the paniced man. "Senor Wills, You know who I am, do you not?" He pauses in his sturggle and nods in the  affirmative as he tries to focus on what the priestess is telling him. "Well then, be assured I will help you. You must go with the Deputy. You cannot out run this devil. It is safer for you if you are confined until this evil is removed from your mind."

As Minerva tries to calm the man Chester whacks him on the head with the butt of his gun, knocking him out. 

"By the goddess, Deputy! Was that _really_ necessary?”  Minerva says catching the man in her arms. He is an innocent victim in this," she says.  "You _could_ have used gentler methods to subdue him!" she huffs in outrage. "Meirde, Such violence is uncalled for!"

"Sorry Priestess. I don't know any gentler methods. We don't know if Turner can see what his victims see. So, it's best to keep our special powers hidden until needed.”

"Well, I shall pray to the gods that I never find myself in need of such assistance from you." She says sarcastically before she stomps off.

Ruby watches Minerva stomp off. "What's her problem?"

Chester replies "She didn't like my methods of making Mr. Wills easier to handle.  Guess she is right but it seemed like the easiest way.“

Kate said, "I can't say I liked it either, but I like it better than him waking up to tell people how the witch put him to sleep.

Chester and Jake carry him over to Valdez, Nanuet helping once they get downstairs, explaining the situation to him and leaving the man in his care.

*       *       *

When they return to the Lucky Lady they meet up again at their table. "Well, that was exciting," Ruby comments flatly. She explains to all of them what she saw when she detected magic on him, that it wasn't a spell but some other sort of magic. 

Minerva tells the others that Pardre Valdez has an abundance of holy water that he is willing to provide them. "It would be best if we all carried some on our person. It will not kill the monster but the pain that it will inflict will definitely deter him.  I will need help transporting it." 

She turns to Ruby. "Are you feeling better? I know that you are scared. We are all scared, but running away only puts us in more danger. Next time I will ward you against his influence.  I am carrying enough silver powder on me to perform the required ritual."

"I guess I'm feeling better." _Although nothing has changed..._ Ruby finds herself a drink. "I was only going to go out the door. But it's better if you don't stay with me if Colin comes back and you chased me, you should have stayed in here." 

"How are you so sure you can ward me from his influence? He's very very powerful."

Nanuet returns from the errand of dropping the body off with Valdez.  He joins in the conversation with the others.  "If she is speaking of the prayer which I am thinking of then she is right, she should be able to protect you from coming under his influence again, but the protection will only last for a few minutes.  In my meditations I have also found a way to strengthen our wills against his influence.  I don't think I can pray for everybody, but at least a few of us should the need arise again."

"A few minutes!" Ruby says, exhasperated, "What good is that going to do??" She looks at the surprised faces looking back at her. "A few minutes is better than nothing," she continues sheepishly, "Hopefully all we need." Ruby fiddles with the glass in her hand.

"I am heartened that our two priest companions are learning ways to give us an edge, a little time in an encounter.  I hope that Turner was listening when I lied to Wills.  We need every edge we can get, and having Turner not expecting us is one way.  Having him not know it is us for as long as possible once we are there would be another." 

Jake strokes his beard and continues, "Even if Valdez can't help Wills, Chester could just charge him and keep him in jail.  If he is of no use to Turner, the monster may leave Wills alone.  It might be useful to feed Turner some more wrong information before we leave, though I'm not sure what.  Chet, make sure if he is in jail and under Turner's influence that the others don't say anthing about you leaving." 

"Is there a mundane way to prevent someone from coming under his influence?  None of us saw him do an incantation or anything, what did he do?  All I did was stare him down."

"I guess it's a special power he has, a spell but not a spell. Creatures like him must be able to do it. I guess he can do it silently and without gestures. I know of no way to stop someone from doing something I don't even know he's doing. But I think it has something to do with his eyes. They're very mesmerizing."

"Mr. Wills was drunk when Mr. Turner met him,” Kate said.  “I would guess that you resist Turner with the strength of your will.  So if you are drunk, say, or perhaps feeling very tired he would have an easier time getting into your mind.  I don't know of a mundane way to stop him from trying, but I'd recommend we keep ourselves sober and well rested, the better to resist."

"Well, isn't that boring," Ruby comments.  

Chester then adds the story about Doc Eaton showing him where Gus is buried in Boot Hill and that the girl was already shipped home. "So I guess we know what to do next," Chester comments. "When are we going?"

"So, what do we need to go see this Gus guy? Just the wooden tent stakes? And are we going right now? It seems to be getting pretty dark outside," Ruby says straining to look out the window.

"I was hoping to have viewed him in the daylight.  I'm not sure we want to wait until tomorrow.  Chet, what do you think?  Was the grave disturbed?  I guess it would look that way anyway, they just planted him.  Should we get some lanterns and assist you in your official investigation right away?"

Chester thinks for a moment then replies.  "Well seeing that we are digging up a body I think we should do it when there is the least chance of others observing us.  Night time seems the best time and since I am on shift now I say that we should go ahead and take a look at old Gus now."

Ruby shivers, "Alright, let's do it now and get it over with. I don't want to keep thinking about it anyway." She stands, "But I want to bring lots of special bullets, I"m going to get them now."

Chester says, “I got two shovels over at the office, meet you all there when you are ready."

"All right Chet, we'll follow you.  Just give me five minutes to get my gear.  Make sure you bring those stakes."  Jake shudders involuntarily.  "The rest of us will meet behind the saloon and head over." 

Jake pulls on his duster and hat.  He straps on his long barrel Colt that has five of the incendiary rounds in it.  He was already wearing his favored Colt, and had put five rounds in it previously of Pierre's own making.  He looks at his remaining weapons for a moment trying to decide.  He finally chooses the Spencer and loades it with a mix of Pierre's magic rounds and the incendiary rounds.  Lastly he replaces the ordinary round in his derringer with one of Pierre's as well.  Hoisting his rifle over his shoulder he comments, "I am really looking forward to feeling stupid doing all this preparation for nothing." 

"Yes, well, it's not every day you go to kill a dead guy," she says flatly. 

Ruby gathers up her gun, a batch of magic ammo, plus a shotgun. She puts her olive leaf pendant around her neck and kisses it before walking downstairs with Jake. 

Nanuet gathers his regular gear and heads downstairs. 

Once everyone who is coming is gathered at the back of the saloon they head over to the jail to meet Chester.


----------



## orchid blossom

*Boot Hill*

The group heads over to the jail to meet Chester who is waiting as he said with a pair of shovels.  From there the group heads to the town cemetary.  The small fenced in hill looks eerie in the moonlight, which lights the skeletal shapes of the trees casting gaunt shadows on the ground.  A low mist covers the ground and swirls in the light breeze.  An odd rythmic grumbling sound can be heard from somewhere inside the cemetary, adding to the spookiness of the scene.

As they walk through the mist Ruby is obviously nervous. "Good gods," she whispers, "This is _creepy_." She shudders and shivers and rubs her arms as they walk. It seems the air temperature drops the further in they get. The strange noises and atmosphere make for a very different Ruby than the group is used to. 

Someone steps on a twig and she nearly jumps out of her skin as she gasps. Barely audible she mutters, "Are we almost there yet?"

"I certainly hope so," Kate said, slipping her arm around Ruby.  "What _is_ that 
sound?"

Ruby nervously looks over her shoulder. "It might be better not to know." She stays as close to Kate as she can as they keep walking. 

Chester replies, "It's just up ahead."

Minerva walks silently along trying to see through the gloom. She is grasping her Holy Olive Leaf amulet, that hangs about her neck, in one hand while tightly clutching her pistol with the special bullets in the other.

Chester leads them to the back of the graveyard.  As they get closer to the back the strange rumbling sound gets louder.  They round the corner to see down the last row of graves when they discover the source of the sound.  A dirty, scruffy bearded man is asleep next to a mound of freshly turned earth.  The wooden marker near the sleeping man's head reads "Gus Thomas unknown - 1882" 

Nanuet who had been quiet up to this point says "Well we found the spot, but who's that?"

Jake approaches and nudges the sleeping man with his toe while pulling back the flap on the right side of his duster exposing his holster.  He keeps his hands relaxed, not threatening and says, "Hey pardner, wake up.  What in Hades are you doing sleeping in a graveyard?"

Ruby whispers in a desperate tone, "Wait Jake..." as he nudges the man but she is too late. "Be careful it might be the guy..." 

Ruby then begins to wonder why she doesn't also have a stake in her hand.

The sleeping man mumbles a bit in his sleep before opening his bleary eyes.  He startles and scrambles a few feet away trying to take cover behind the wooden marker nearby.  "What am I doing sleeping in a graveyard?  What are you doing in a graveyard with a whole posse, guns and shovels?  I'm a bit down on my luck, came to pay my respects to old Fuzzy here and figured I could catch some winks before moving on tomorrow."

"Fuzzy?" Ruby questions, "What are you talking about?"

"Fuzzy Thomas" he says pointing to the freshly disturbed earth to the man's right.  "Died a few days ago, took me a bit to get here but I wanted to pay my respects.  He was a decent man, never did harm to nobody and a hard worker.  We worked a few claims together, ol' Fuzzy and I" the man hesitats and mumble something under his breath before continuing.  "Now why are you folks here with iron and shovels, did somebody take something to the grave with 'em that you wanted?"

Ruby ignores his question and blurts out, "What happened to him? Your friend I mean?"

The man starts getting to his feet slowly obviously indicating that he doesn't want to start any trouble.   "Look Miss, I think I done told you enough about myself, how about I start getting some of my questions answered."

"We are helping the marshall here," Jake points to Chester with his thumb, "in an official investigation .  We are no grave robbers, watch your tongue.  What's your name and how did you hear that Gus Thomas was dead?"

"Don't mean no disrepect, just don't like being on the end of a gun if you know what I mean.  Name's Frank Jones.  Been working the mines around these parts for a while now.  Heard a rumor that Gus came to the festival here, then heard a rumor that he didn't leave.  Came with some other miners who had nothing but drink on their minds, didn't exactly keep together and watch out for one another.  Realized he wasn't among them when they picked up and left town.  Stragglers who caught up with them later said he was deceased.  When I heard about it I figured I would come and see for myself."

"I'm very sorry for your loss, sir,  You must be a devoted friend to make this journey to pay your respects."

Jake looks back at the others, some of which have guns in their hands.  Jake adjusts the strap on the Spencer rifle sitting on his shoulder.  He consciously keeps his right hand relaxed not to spook the man, but does not cover his holster with the loose flap of his duster.  Jake shifts his position and moves away from the others to the left of the freshly turned grave.  Feeling less threatened by Jones he glances about around them before adding to Katherine's sympathies, "It must make an old friend like you angry to know he was likely murdered."

Ruby stays silent, looking at the man suspiciously. She quietly and slowly sneaks up behind Chester and using her quick hands she pulls the wooden stake from inside his bag. She hides it behind her back and moves towards the grave.

As Jake looks around he sees the man's gear.  The man has a pack which has a rifle and a pickaxe tied to the outside.  A bedroll is on the ground next to the grave and an empty whiskey bottle lies on the ground next to the pack. 

"Well, we were partners and he would have done the same for me.  I kinda got a guilty conscience, didn't always do the right thing by old Fuzzy so I figured at least I had to pay my respects.  Had no idea about the cause of death, figured natural causes."

"That's very nice of you," Ruby replies, still looking at the pile of dirt. "I hope when I'm in the grave my friends come and visit me too." 

"Now that you're leaving, where are you off to?"

"Was figuring on heading to Tombstone, trying to find some work there and then move on from there.  Not much for civilized life" he says with a chuckle "as you can tell by my choice of sleeping arrangements."

"Civilization isn't all it's cracked up to be, but a warm bed is one of the things it got right.  I'd far rather do that than sleep in a graveyard," Kate added with a shiver.

Ruby looks up from the grave and then to the man. "Jake, baby, why don't you give Mr., uh, this nice man here some money so he can sleep indoors tonight?" She smiles at Jake adoringly, momentarily distracted, knowing he'd be reaching for his pocket in a second and probably add something for a meal too.

"Mighty kind of you folks, but I don't need your charity.  If you're going to arrest me for vagrancy then I'll be moving on, otherwise I'm just fine where I am till daybreak.  Who's gonna harm me in a graveyard?  Everybody's dead!"

Ruby speaks up suddenly, "There are mad Cowboys about and it's not safe to stay out here in town like this. I'm pretty sure Marshal Martin here would suggest you leave for your own saftey. You never know when those pesky Cowboys will show up. Didn't you hear what happened during the festival?"

Chester speaks up, "I just might have to do that, sir. It isn't safe for you here. We're expecting trouble. There has been a lot of dirty dealing on Boot Hill recently. Smugglers and the like. We want to catch them in the act. So, I ask that you move along. I don't want any civilians caught in the crossfire. You can come back in the daytime."

"Ok then, like I said, I don't want any trouble.  I'll just get my stuff and move along then.  Know a place where I might find some affordable lodgings this time of night?" 

Frank Jones begins gathering his gear, rolling up his bedroll and lashing it to his pack which he then slings over his shoulder.  He kneels down and picks up the empty whiskey bottle and waits for a response to his query.

Minerva reponds, "I believe that the Comstock House would be more than willing to give you a spot Senor. You may tell Bea that Priestess Minvera sent you and she will be sure to take good care of you."

The bedraggled man awkwardly gimped his way out of the cemetary, the pack slung over one shoulder and headed into the town, not even looking back.


----------



## orchid blossom

*Gus Thomas' Remains*

Once the man was well away Kate said, "Well, I guess that answers the question of whether or not he was sent to guard the grave.  Let's get on with this, I don't think any of us are keen to stay here any longer than we have to."

Ruby steps slightly away from the grave. Keeping her hands behind her back she shivers and says, "I agree with Kate, let's get out of here as quick as we can." 

Nanuet and Chester take the shovels and begin digging at the site of Mr. Thomas with Jake releaving them as necessary. They continue to dig until they can see the freshly buried casket.

"Well there it is.  I don't feel great about this, maybe someone else wouldn't mind opening the coffin?"  Nanuet says wiping sweat from his brow as he takes a step backwards.

Ruby's eyes widen as she looks into the hole curiously and nervously. "Maybe you should take the box out here before you open it," she says to no one in particular.

"I don't think we have the right equipment to do that.  It'll be quicker down there anyway, we won't have to spend the time hauling it up and then getting it back down," Kate said and shivered.  "Gentlemen?"

Ruby raised her eyebrows, "Yeah, who's going to go down there? Not me and not Jake," she says matter of factly.

"Disturbin' a man's eternal rest is no small thing, but I'll do it." Chester takes the shovel and pries off the lid of the coffin.

Ruby peers curiously down the hole as Chester hops in and pries the lid off. She keeps the stake gripped tightly in her hands, still hidden behind her back.

Chester pries the lid off the pine box and is greeted by the expected sight.  A man wearing the practical clothes of a miner, hands folded across his chest.  The mans face is decorated by a full beard, obviously the source of his nickname of "Fuzzy".  His skin is lacking all color, eyes closed in eternal rest.

"How do we know if he... If he isn't going to stay peaceful?" Kate asked.

Nanuet who paces back and forth uncomfortably stops and looks for a moment at the now exposed and opened coffin.  "Well if the stake through the heart is what we have to do to prevent him from coming back then I say we do it either way.  He is already dead and we didn't disturb his rest so that we could shake hands.  Did anyone bring the stakes that Chester made?  I didn't think of it myself.  If someone has them, give me one and I'll do it."

"Jake brought his," Ruby offers while keeping her hands behind her back. 

Jake hands the stake down to Nanuet. "Be careful Indian."

Nanuet takes the pointed stick from Jake and then takes a deep breath.  He pulls Chester out of the hole and then jumps down to take his spot.  He takes a deep breath and raises the stake over his head with both hands.   

"Forgive me Gus, but we have to be safe." he says and then begins to violently thrust the stake towards the deceased man's chest. 

As he does the man in the coffin sits bolt upright and grabs Nanuet's wrist, twisting until he is disarmed.  Everyone hears a sickening snap as the bone in his arm splinters.  Nanuet howls in pain and tries to pull away from the overpowering grip.  "Meirde!  Someone shoot it!" he screams.   

Gus Thomas, or what was Gus Thomas is now wrestling with Nanuet.  His skin remains pale, but his eyes are now open and glow red with a feral look.  His mouth, now sporting long fangs inches closer to Nanuet even as the Indian resists with all his strength.

"Minerva, the water!"  Jake yells as he draws his Colt.  He takes two handed aim for a moment before firing a single round enchanted with Pierre's magic weapon spell into the largest exposed section of the creatures body with the least risk to his indian friend.

Ruby inches closer to the edge of the hole with the coffin, trying to stay out of Jake's way. She sees him aim and waits for his shot to go off. 

Trembling, she kneels next to the hole, carefully choosing a spot in in which she can reach Gus's chest. Her hands shaking she raises the stake above her head. She waits until the right moment when she can get around Nanuet and she begins to stab at the man's chest. 

Instead of following through with the stab she drops the stake on the ground. Rising from the ground she fearfully backs away from the hole and the fight.

Nanuet manages to get the palm of his good arm under the vampire's chin and push the head up and away from him.  Just then, Jake's aim couldn't be more true as his shot strikes the creature right in the head.  Gus Thomas jerks backwards and Nanuet manages to free himself from the creatures grip and crawls his way out of the hole, still wimpering in pain and favoring his arm.

Kate jumped when the man sat bold upright in his grave. Shock froze her for only a moment before she began a magic missle spell, firing the two missles at the things head.  

Minerva grabs the stake that Ruby dropped and  turns to Chester.  She speaks feverently. "Chester, Do you trust the gods? The have given me the power to grant you their divine protection. Be quick. Jump in the hole and stab him!"  Minerva rapidly cast a protection spell.

Chester accepts the offered prayer. He wields the stake uneasily. Would the simple weapon really affect the undead creature?

As Nanuet crawls from the hole Jake holsters his fast draw pistol.  He commands, "Stand away from the hole!"  His left hand pulls the duster open and his right hand cross draws the long barrel Colt.  Jake takes a half step back and says while pulling the trigger, "You'll thank me for this Gus," and fires an incendiary round at the creature's chest.

Ruby flinches at the repeated shooting and threats of stabbing of poor Gus. She screams as she continues to back away, "Kill him already!" Tears flow down her face and her knees start to buckle. She turns her back to the scene and falls to her knees in the mist, sobbing.

Kate kept her eyes on the burning body in the grave even as she knelt down next to Ruby and laid her hand on the shaking girl's shoulder.  She was ready to cast the spell again, just in case it was needed.

Once again Jake's shot rings true.  He strikes the creature in the middle of the chest and what was once Gus Tuner bursts into flames.  The shot throws him back again and he writhes in pain on the ground as the magic bullet does it's work.

The body and the coffin continue to smoulder, the stench becoming sickening.  Soon there is nothing left of Gus Thomas and the wooden coffin collapses inward upon itself.

Minerva hands Chester the stake just as Jake fires. She watches in horror as Gus Thomas goes up in flames, his face a grimace of pain as the flesh melts from his bones. His agonizing screams pierce her stoic exterior, and draw her to the open grave. As his cries die she falls to her knees and prays for his soul. "May the gods take away your pain and accept you into Olympus," she prays over and over while her tears fall quietly into the open grave. She is suddenly grabbed by an icy chill of terror and scrambles back from the grave as a cloud rises out of the hole and floats into the night sky.

"C'mon, Ruby," Kate said softly.  "Let's move away.  They don't need us to fill the hole back up."

Ruby wipes her eyes with the back of her hand then numbly lets Kate help her stand. They walk a little bit away from the scene but stay close enough so the others can still see them. Ruby continues to keep her back turned as she stares off blankly into the now dark night.

"Let's get this cleaned up,” Chester says.  “Is Ruby going to be OK? This is not something any of us should have seen, but it had to be done." He and Nanuet grab a shovel and begin filling in the raw wound in the earth.

Chester and Nanuet notice when they start filling in the hole that there is literally nothing left of Gus Thomas.  No charred remains, no bones, nothing.   

"Where did he go?  Does the fire from those bullets burn that hot?"  Nanuet inquires aloud.

"I was hoping that Chet could have still drove a stake into him once he was down.  I wonder if we have seen the last of old fuzzy face."  Jake looks around the darkened Boot Hill.  "Something does not feel right about the way there is nothing left.  Turner became a puff of smoke or mist, so why not fuzzy?"

"I think maybe he did and just camoulaged himself with the smoke."  Nanuet says weakly.

Minerva looks at her friends with wild eyes. "When a vampire is "killed" they turn into a gaseous cloud! I'm sure that's what I felt," she says seeking the warmth of Nanuet's arms. "But they must return to their coffin within a couple of hours to regenerate.  If they are unable to return to the coffin, say if it were destroyed by fire like this one is, then the vampire will die permanantly. We have to be sure there is NOTHING left of this coffin!"

Nanuet holds her as best he can with his one arm, his other still unnaturally twisted.  "Well, I am glad to see all your studying paid off.  Maybe I will have to learn to read after all.  Let's see what we can do to make sure there is no coffin left."

"Why don't you take care of that arm instead, indian, it looks pretty bad."  Jake jumps down into the hole with a shiver.

Nanuet nods in agreement "Thanks Jake, I owe you one."  He casts his own healing spells on himself until he is at least able to move the arm again.  "Have to be careful with the arm still, not sure how well it healed.  Don't want to test it just yet."

Ruby shivers at the thought the monster was still alive and even worse he would have a long protracted death from not being able to get back to his coffin. Better to have put it right out of it's misery. She continues to tremble. "Hurry up!" she calls frantically over her shoulder, "I want to get out of here!"

Kate moved around to Ruby's front and wrapped her arms around the taller woman, soflty rubbing her back like you might do for a child.

Ruby softly mutters, "Thanks Kate. Is it done?" Kate nods and the two women walk back to the Lucky Lady.

"Like I am taking my time because it is so enjoyable down here...."   Jake hands up whatever pieces of wood remain in the hole to Chester.   "Chet, make a pile and douse it with oil from a lantern."   

When the last piece is out and on the pile Chester offers Jake a hand out of the grave.  Chester shakes oil from the lantern on the pile and Jake stretches out his dagger and says, "Incendie."  The little pile of wood begins to burn.  Jake looks over at Nanuet's arm, shakes his head and picks up the shovel.  With the next shovel full of dirt Jake remarks, "Chester, did I ever mention how much I hate working with a shovel?"

"I don't think you have, Jake. Bad memories?" 

"Heh, yah," Jake replies, "No matter how hard I try memories of hard work haunt me." 

Chester snorts. "We'll make an honest man of you yet. You've alredy put down roots."

The remaining bits of coffin burn in the lamp oil aided flames.  By the time the hole is filled back in, all that remains is a few cinders as the dry pine burns well.  It seems to the companions that their work here is done.

Minerva watches as the coffin shards smoulder and burn. She stares into the flames wondering how the gods could allow such evil to befall an inoccent man like Fuzzy. _He must have been a good man to attract the loyalty of his fellow miners. She looks up to the dark heavens and vows *I* will Not allow such evil to walk this earth. *I* will avenge you, Fuzzy Thomas._" She is lost in her dark thoughts until the fire has consumed the remains of the coffin, She kicks the embers to be sure that there is nothing left but ash and  turns to the others with a fire in her eyes. "There is nothing left to do here. Let us go back and make a plan to rid the earth of the vile creature."

Nanuet could sense the fire burning from within Minerva.  He too felt a need to take upon this creature known to them as Colin Turner but for a different reason.  These creatures were an abomination of nature, the opposite of life.  Especially now that he had seen what they could do to innocent men he too was ready to rid the world of this evil.   

"Yes Minerva, I agree, our work here is done, let us plan for future battles against this monstrosity of evil."

Minerva wraps Nanuet's injured arm imobilizing it against further injury.  She takes out her holy water and dumps it on the grave and over the burned ashes of the coffin for good measure. "Just in case" she says to Nanuet who is eyeing her in puzzlement. She puts her arm through his good arm and carries his things as they begin to walk back to town. "At least we now know that he can be destroyed."

"I hope so, Priestess. If not, we went through a lot of trouble for nothing." Chester looks at Nanuet. "How are you doing there, Nanuet? Ol' Gus got you good."

Nanuet thanks Minerva for the aid with his arm.  As he walks with her he puzzles out loud "Do we know that he can be destroyed?  I mean, I just hope all your information is correct.  I wish we had someone who had dealt with something like this before." 

Nanuet looks at Minerva and wonders if he hurt her feelings unintenionally. 

"Don't get me wrong, your information has been invaluable, I just wish we knew someone with some experience."

“I am not offended, Mi Amore. I too wish that we knew someone with much experience so that _my_ experience with this creature could stay confined to books. He is my worst nightmare come true.  But since we do not have someone to turn to we will have to rely on our book knowledge and guidance from above," she sighs in despair.


----------



## orchid blossom

*Decisions*

Once Ruby is back in the unsaftey of the Lucky Lady she heads right behind the bar for the biggest bottle of whiskey she can find. Not wanting to go to her room she retreats outside to the porch, where she pulls her feet up undernearth herself and starts drinking.

Kate watched Ruby grab her bottle and head outside.  She hesitated a moment before she followed, sitting silently on the stairs for a few minutes.  "Do you want to talk about it?" she asked finally.

Ruby sighs, "What's there to talk about? You saw what happened." She takes another gulp from the bottle.

"I did.  And it was ugly, and horrible."  She stopped for a minute.  "It smelled absolutely wretched.  And I'm willing to bet you spent the entire time imagining the same thing happening to you."

Ruby shivers as Kate speaks, so she grabs her legs and hugs them tighter, careful not to spill any liquor. Then she takes a very long gulp before answering, "Yes." 

She is quiet for a long time before speaking again. "We have to take care of this as soon as we can. We need a plan or he will come back for me, and soon, and he will take me and make me one of those."

"Part one of the plan," Kate said matter-of-factly, "Is you stop drinking so much of that.  Your head needs to be clear.  You need to be able to think, to plan, and to resist, and liquor doesn't help.  Believe me, I know.  I spent three months learning just how numb I could make myself."

Ruby narrows her eyes at Kate and takes another drink from the bottle, but it's notably a sip and not a gulp. "What's part two?" she asks flatly.

"What, I have to do all the thinking?" Kate smiled lightly.  "My next step would be going back to Valdez and seeing if he has learned anything from Mr. Wills.  Then we load up on anything that can protect us, hunt Turner down, and do to him what we just did to Gus Thomas."

Ruby takes another sip but then she returns Kate's smile. "I hope it's that simple." She takes a couple more sips, then hiccups. "See, it must be true." 

The quick drinking of the alcohol is already lightening her mood and her body starts to relax and she sits in the cool night air.

"Well, there are a few more steps inbetween, but that's what it boils down to.  We should go inside with the others.  They're better planners than I am."

"You're right, we should. Why don't you go inside and make my vote for me please. I'd like to stay out here." She looks up at Kate, "Go ahead, I'll be fine."

"I'm not going inside without company.  One or the other of you," she said, nodding at the bottle of whiskey.

"Why can't I be left alone for 2 seconds? I don't need a babysitter!" She looks at Kate's expression then sighs. "Fine." She takes a long gulp then hands Kate the bottle. "Go tell them your plan."

*       *       *

Nanuet watched as Ruby took the bottle from behind the bar and headed outside.  He wanted to go after her but figured she might need to be alone.  He was glad to see Kate head out after her and hoped that she could provide some comforting words.   

"So, what if anything do you have to do here?  I mean if we were to decide that we were leaving as soon as possible do you have anything you need to get done before we go?" Nanuet asks Minerva as he pulls a chair out for her.

"We should return to the mexican padre and gather as much holy water as we can transport and as many holy symbols as he is willing to give us. It would not hurt for everyone to wear a holy symbol. Perhaps the power of the gods in the symbols would guard them against this evil."

"Yes but a symbol presented by one who does not believe in it is worthless,” Nanuet says.

"True, but Senor Chester believes in the gods.  He proved himself this evening. And Katherine and Ruby believe in the gods also. Although I do not know what protection Aphrodite would be," she wonders aloud.

"Yes, there are several of us who do, you speak the truth.  Hopefully they will have some effect, but I am sure it can't hurt."  Nanuet says.

"No, It can not hurt, but you are right. We should not rely on the gods to swoop down from Olympus and save us."

Chester walks up to the table where Nanuet and Minerva sit. "That means a lot, Minerva. Thanks. If a icon holy to the gods can scare Turner, I'd carry one.  Mind if I join you?" 

Nanuet says, "Have a seat." 

Chester drops into the chair. "That was some messy business. If Thomas was just turned into that, how powerful can Turner be?"

"I don't know Chet.  What I do know is he was unbelievably strong.  Snapped my arm like a twig."  Nanuet looks around and judges how loudly he can speak. Nanuet continues in a lower voice, "It seems like magic works on them though, not sure what else.  If they can just turn into a cloud and get away though that is going to be tough to deal with."

"Si, I shudder to think how powerful he really is. I do not think that he will be so easy to dispose of.  Do we have any more of those bullets that Senor Jake was using?"

Nanuet nods.  "I know I have a bunch.  We got a lot from Ringo and his boys."

Jake stands aloof from the two groups for a few minutes.  He is watching Ruby and Katherine while listening in to the talk at the table.  He had not spoken to Ruby on the way back.  Instead he had just stayed close to her and watched for her safety. 

He finally approaches the table, and without sitting says, "There is a late stage to Tombstone tomorrow night.  I don't know the train schedule to New Mexico from there but I assume something leaves in the morning from Tombstone."

"Well Mr. Jake, I am ready, but you knew that." Nanuet says with a smirk on his face.

"And I still have my revolvers full of both kinds of ammuniton," Jake adds.

Minerva asks, “Do you have any that would fit the pistol or rifle that you gave me?"

"No, there were none of those fiery rounds that fit the caliber you are using,"  Jake smiles politely.  "Otherwise I would have equipped you with some.  We have them for a Colt Peacemaker or a Spencer carbine."

"That is unfortunate. We would have a better chance of success if we were all equipped with those rounds... But I suppose that I shall have to be thankful that the gods sent us  Johnny Ringo. If we had not defeated him we would not now have the ammunition to defeat this abomination. The gods do work in mysterious ways do they not Senor Jake?"

"I cannot argue that, Senorita.  However, it is probably lucky for us that we all are not carrying those rounds in every weapon.  Otherwise my first shot would have killed Nanet when it struck the creature that was Thomas.  They have quite a spread and I have to be careful."

"Well since I have no exprerience with them anyway. I will continue to trust you to use them wisely.  Perhaps someday you could teach me how you shoot so well. I would like that, but for now I think we should decide on our plan and act,” Minerva says.

Nanuet looks to Minerva, "I thought you got a bunch when we split up the spoils of our war against Ringo?  Maybe not the fire ones, but at least the magical ones."

“Si, I have those loaded now."

"I still have two full loads of explosive bullets for my Spencer. Plus a couple magical ones," Chester adds.

"Besides magical bullets what other weapons do we have against this creature?” Nanuet asks.  “I can also cast the protection spell you used on Chester, so that should be helpful, protect us from falling under his influence, but again that is only temporary."

Jake keeps glancing out the door at Ruby and Katherine on the porch.  "We were foolish and lucky out there.  We need to work together better next time.  I don't doubt anyone's bravery," Jake thinks, _Well maybe just one at this time_, "but we don't need to cut it that close in the future.  He was a bit too close to the indian if you ask me.  Seems like we shouldn't be wrestling them as well as avoiding looking them in the eye."

"Does anyone here know how to shoot a bow?” Minerva asks.  “If we made stakes to fit a bow we would not have to get close to stab Colins in the heart. I wonder how big the stake needs to be to be effective?"

Nanuet answers, "No idea how big the stakes need to be, but arrows do not fly well with things attached.  Definitely an idea with some merit though.  Oh, and I am quite proficient with a bow."

Kate walked up to the table and put down the bottle she took from Ruby.  "We are going after Mr. Tucker, are we not?"

"I am."  Jake says flatly.  "I'll welcome anyone crazy enough to come along, and understand if anyone chooses not to."  He glances quickly around at them all before walking out to the porch.

Before Jake makes it out the porch he nods at Jake and says "You can count me in."

Chester nods.  "He's a threat to all of us and the town as a whole. Count me in."


----------



## Steve Jung

This is good reading. Thanks for doing this, orchid.


----------



## orchid blossom

Thanks Steve.  It's actually pretty fun.  I'm hoping to keep up pretty close with the game, so when the mod finishes, the story hour won't be far behind.  I'm sure you've noticed I've cut a few comments that refer back to the ending of the last mod.


----------



## orchid blossom

*Troubles*

Jake walks out to the porch and offers Ruby his hand.  "Come inside where I can see you."  His tone is slightly abrupt and commanding.  "We will make this as fast as we can.  I know you are uncomfortable but it cannot be helped right now."

Ruby was going to protest but between Jake's gaze and his voice Ruby knew better than to argue. She takes his hand and lets him lead her inside. 

"Well we aren't exactly experienced with fighting things that come back from the dead.  I mean it's one thing to read about them in a book but another to be there and deal with one first hand.  Now we have some sort of expectations and are learning as we go along.  By the way," Nanuet says scratching his head, "Wasn't there another victim?  What happened to her?"

"Yeah. One of the dancers from the Palace, Shelly Longfield. She was taken back to her family,” Chester offers.

Nanuet says, "I don't suppose it is worth writing a letter and sending it along?  Would that do any good?  I doubt anyone would believe it."

"More likely they would believe we were trying to cover up something more mundane,” Kate said.

Chester nods.  "I barely believe it. I'm not sure how you'd explain something like that."

Ruby and Jake return, and she sits quietly at the table. She eyes the whiskey bottle, reaches for it and takes another drink. Then she starts letting her mind wander to everything but the issue at hand.

Chester says to Ruby, "Hey there stranger. I wasn't sure if you wanted to join us."

"I didn't, uh, don't. But it's nothing personal. I just want to be in the cool night air is all. It's hot in here," Ruby says tugging at her dress. "And I don't want to talk about you know what."

"Hey, mind sharing that bottle?  I could use something to dull the ache."  Nanuet says extending a hand towards Ruby.

Ruby snaps out of her thoughts and gives Nanuet a small smile. She extends the bottle to Nanuet. "Sorry about your arm."

"No need to apologize, you didn't break it.  I took a risk, things happen.  It will heal, not the first time I've had broken bones.  Although this one might hurt the most." Nanuet replies before taking a swig from the bottle and passing it back.

Ruby glances down at her hands. "But it is my fault. I brought him here," she says simply, before taking the bottle back.

"How so?  Did you send him a personal invitation?  I doubt that.  You didn't bring him, he brought himself.  Now we have the chance to do everyone else a favor and get rid of that thing,” Kate said.

"Thanks for trying to be nice Kate, but if it wasn't for me he wouldn't be an issue right now, and you know it. Seems that way a lot lately."

"Well Miss Ruby,” Nanuet says.  “I just think of it as you bringing us an opportunity to do something good.  Take something evil out of this world.  I doubt that changes your outlook on things, but that's just how I see it."

Kate adds, "Does that mean I can go back to blaming myself for everything that's happened in the last three months with Johnny Ringo and the Cowboy Gang?   You never went out of your way to charm this man, there's no blame."

Ruby ignores Kate's comment. She smiles and nods at her friends, trying to get back to getting lost in her thoughts.

Jake holds the chair for Ruby when she sits, but does not look at her after that.  "Shall we leave on the late Friday stagecoach?  Catch the Saturday train in Tombstone to New Mexico?"   

"Besides bringing my normal small arsenal of weapons, is there anything else that I can do in town to help prepare for our encounter?"

"Well that sounds like a good plan to me Jake.  Not sure what else you could do to get ready.  Tomorrow I am going to head to see Valdez with Minerva, see if he has any more tips or things we can use.  Other than that, just try and get some rest."

"Not that I can think of,” Kate said.  “I'll let you know if I think of anything.  I might have enough time to see if I can work out anything chemically for us.  There are mixtures that will burn."

Jake raises his eyebrow at Katherine's comment and just nods.  "I'll have dynamite, too."  After a moment he says.  "If you are not opposed to it, we should keep as low key as possible.  I don't know if he'll be looking for us, or have folks under his influence looking for us.  I'll be travelling as Mr Alistair Jacobs, for whatever little edge that might give me.  Even a short moment of surprise can make all the difference."  Jake's revolver flashes out of his holster, twirls in his hand and chuncks back in the leather.

Kate turned to Jake and said quietly, "I have another persona to travel under as well."

 He nods approvingly, "Just let everyone know her name."

"Madeline Anders," she said quietly.  "Some of you have seen her before."

"Then we meet at the late Friday stage.  Katherine, if you would like an escort back to the El Parador let me know."  Jake finally pours himself a glass of whiskey and takes a large drink from it.

"Late stage tomorrow,” Nanuet says.  “Sounds like a plan.  Minerva, we can leave when you are ready.  I'm in no rush though."

"Perhaps a drink _would_ be in order before we go.  We can visit Padre Valdez tomorrow. We will need to bring something to carry the holy water in also," Minerva says and orders a glass of whiskey to calm her nerves.

"I would please, thank you," Kate said, surprised and a bit relieved.  She had been wondering how she could get a word with Jake alone.

Ruby breathes a sigh of relief. _Finally I will get to be alone!_ She happily takes a sip of whiskey, it filling her with warmth and relaxing her from the earlier horror. She sits quietly twirling her hair around her finger and waits for all her friends to disperse.

Jake leans into Ruby and whispers in her ear.  "Please, humor me.  Don't go anywhere alone."  His tone is polite and yet rather stern.  "While I am taking Katherine back if you must go outside take someone with you.  Chester, Minerva, or Nanuet, I don't care."

Ruby raises her glass to Jake and smiles. "Have a nice walk."

Kate walked over to the door and waited for Jake to be ready.  After a few words with Ruby he walked over, she took his arm, and they headed out into the street. 

"I was hoping for a chance to talk to you.  I know Ruby's afraid, and I would be too, but she has to cut down on the drinking.  It's dulling her mind.  That's the whole reason to do it, of course, but it's making her more vulnerable."

"I suppose I should be worried about the drinking, but I am simply worried about her giving in to running away without a fight.  There are many ways of running away..."  Jake doesn't finish the thought.

"I'm intimately familiar with this manner of running, Jake.  I tried it, remember?  I know a drunk when I see one.  What I'm afraid of is her mind being too fuzzy from alcohol to resist it if Turner tries to influence her again.  An all out offensive against her drinking right now wouldn't be good, but whatever we can do to limit it...."

"I'm sure I can reduce her drinking a bit, or at least slow down the binge she is on.  Drinking or not, if she panicks like that again when Turner is around...  Mierda.  I'd send her off to somewhere safe until this was done except I am afraid to have her out of my sight."  Jake surreptiously glances around the street as they walk.  "I need to get the fire back into her."

"I wish I knew how.  If we could get her angry instead of afraid....  You'd know better than I would how to change her mood.  I love her, but I don't always understand her.  She'd probably say the same about me.  The best preventative to panic I know is preparation.  Make sure she has everything she possibly can to defend herself."

Jake laughs.  "You are a funny one Katherine Kale.  Asking a man if he understands a woman?  I have no doubts I can make her angry."  Then in a more serious tone, "The trick would be to make her angry at the proper target.  I don't deny her the right to be afraid.  Only a fool wouldn't be right now.  I certainly am."  He smiles reassuringly.  "We can't let it paralyze us though."

"Seems we're good at knowing the problem but not so good with finding a solution.  Just keep her feeling as safe as you can, and don't let her drink herself into oblivion. 

”When would you want to change identities?” Kate continued.  “I'm not sure how much good it's going to do, since others of our group will still be the same people, but it's worth trying.  Would we change here?  Or in Tombstone?  Later on?"

"Mine is fairly subtle.  Turner will know me if he sees me.  I am just hoping that if he has people that are told to look out for me they would not notice a man with glasses and scrabbly beard with a different name.  My guess is out of all of us, he would suspect that I would cause him trouble."  Jake strokes his beard and continues, "You will probably wish to be changed before you board the train.   It would be awkward to do so while on the train.  It may give you some freedom to ask questions when we get to our destination."

"That sounds fine.  I'll meet you at the stage tomorrow.  If you need me before then, I should be either here or at the ranch.  You'd better get back.  Who knows what Ruby's up to by now."

"Heh."  Jake smiles a bittersweet smile.  "Good night Katherine Kale."  He tips his hat, waits for her to be safely inside the cantina and then walks quickly back to his saloon.


----------



## orchid blossom

*The Future*

Nanuet and Minerva shared their drink then left, just as Ruby hoped they would. Clarisse was singing and there was no way that Ruby was getting on stage tonight. 

Now that she was alone she could get the air she desperately needed. She hadn't agreed with Jake to not go out alone but she didn't want to upset him, so she found the puppies before starting her walk. 

As soon as she gets a few blocks away from the Lucky Lady her spirits lift. Breathing in the cool air deeply she sighs and tries to let her tension out. 

The sight of poor Gus getting shot, stabbed and burnt alive had been too much for her. _After all, he had been a person, just like the rest of us,_ she thinks. _And that's what they'll do to me too._ The shiver continues to run through her. _I wonder what it feels like to get a tent stake through the heart..._ 

The puppies seem to be on alert, as if they know something is amiss and they need to be alert as Ruby isn't. She wanders without thought of where she is headed, so relieved to be left alone, even if only for moments. 

_Jake promised to take me away from the Lucky Lady tonight, I just can't stay there, not where Colin knows I am._ 

She shakes her head at herself. _Who are you fooling, girl? You know he'll follow you wherever you go. You know it and you can feel it. Just as you practically felt poor Gus getting stabbed. He'll come for you, just as he promised._ 

Her conflicted thoughts continue. _I wonder how Colin became what he is... I wonder what it's like... to live forever..._ Ruby's thoughts turn to forever and what it would be like to have that kind of power, power over death and power to never grow old or turn ugly. She admits to herself that isn't a bad prospect. 

"What is wrong with you!" she yells at herself, startling the puppies. She stops and pets them, "I'm sorry little fuzzies, for scaring you." She scratches them equally before continuing her walk. 

_What is he doing right now? Is he killing someone else? Is he thinking about me? Is he making his way back here? Does he know they're coming after him?_ Thoughts continue to swirl when she stops suddenly. 

Looking down she realizes she is at the spot that long ago a green liquid filled sphere was buried, by her. And how Jake had stayed with her, through her equally crazy mean and nice phases after said sphere was broken. She smiles and thoughts of him start taking over and pushing the other not as nice thoughts away. The getting cooler breeze calmed her and brought her back to her senses. 

She turns and starts meandering her way back to the Lucky Lady. She takes her time, listening and enjoying the sounds of the night, the sounds that she knows and loves so much. 

And her heart lifted, as she was not returning to the Lucky Lady but returning to him, the only one who ever had a chance of saving her.

As Silver Jake Cook approaches the Lucky Lady he sees Ruby walking towards the saloon from the other direction.  The puppies are nipping each other and running circles around her.  She is too far away to see him clench his jaw or to notice the rapid change of expressions that run across his face.  The panic and anger followed by the lump in his throat are all gone when she is close enough to see his face.   

"Nice night for a walk," he comments easily.  He removes his hat to run a hand through his hair.  He uses the motions to look at the streets and alley ways around them.

"Very nice." She takes his chin in her hand and forces him to look at her. "He's...not...here..." she says, pronouncing every word slowly. "And you promised me we wouldn't stay here tonight. Is that still true?"

"Yes, we can sleep away from here.  I am good to my word."  His gaze does not waver from her nor does he remove her hand.  "You felt him when you were under his influence and you told me that is broken.  How can you really know whether he is here or not?  Whether we know where he is or not, is it really that onerous to you to take some extra care to improve the odds in our favor?  Am I fighting Colin Turner alone?"

Ruby answers quickly while shrugging, "I don't know. I just said that." _I know you don't and won't believe me anyway..._ 

Ruby drops her hand but keeps her eyes on Jake's. "I'm standing here, aren't I? What else do you want me to do to prove that I am trying my best to help?"

Jake makes no pretense this time looking around the street they are standing on.  "We should go before the night is over.  We'll both feel better out of town.  Come on and get your gear and we'll leave."

Ruby sighs, "I know my answers aren't good enough for you. I'm really sorry about that but I don't know else to do to change it." 

She walks past Jake and heads up to their room where she quickly and quietly gathers what she wants. The more time passes and the closer she gets to leaving the more she forgets the night's activities and she even starts to smile.

Jake remains quiet as he collects his gear and guides them to the El Parador for their horses.  He makes no further attempt at stealth.  Once they are riding out of town he takes them on the most direct route to their destination.

Ruby visibly relaxes as they near their spot. She breathes the air in deeply, her nostrils flaring as the fresh scent wafts into her nose. The lingering cares of the past few days momentarily slip away. They tie their horses to a nearby tree with plenty of grass and access to the stream. 

“Should we set up the tent? In case it rains or something?” Ruby asks. She is already ditching her dress as she speaks. 

Jake glances back and forth at the nearly cloudless sky.  "I'll set it up, but I doubt we'll need it.  I'll do it now; I'm sure I won't feel like setting up a tent later."  He grins and enjoys watching her remove her dress for a while before pulling out the canvas tent. 

"I hope we don't need it, I want to sleep in the cool air under the stars in your arms," she gives him a dazzling smile. "But if it did rain then we would get wet trying to get it up! So let me help you baby." 

Ruby attempts to help but probably makes it harder for Jake then if he were to have done it himself.   

"Almost done,” Jake finally says after making little progress with the two of them working on it. “Why don't you get out the other gear and I'll finish this.” 

"Ok!" Ruby felt more light hearted than she had in a very long time. She softly sings as she unpacks and lays out their blankets, food and drinks. She had snuck some wine in the bag; she takes the bottle out with 2 glasses and sets them nicely next to their blanket. She sings: 

_Believe me if all those 
Endearing young charms 
Which I gaze on so fondly today 
Were to change by tomorrow 
And fleet in my arms, 
Like fairy gifts fading away 
Though would'st still be adored 
As this moment thou art 
Let thy loveliness fade as it will 
And around the dear ruin 
Each wish of my heart 
Would entwine itself 
Verdantly still. 

It is not while beauty 
And youth are thine own 
And thy cheeks 
Unprofaned by a tear 
That the ferver and faith 
Of a soul can be known 
To which time will but 
Make thee more dear 
No the heart that has truly loved 
Never forgets 
But as truly loves 
On to the close 
As the sunflower turns 
On her god when he sets 
The same look which 
She'd turned when he rose._ 

As she sings the puppies run around her feet, nipping at each other. She kneels down for a few lines in the middle of the song and sings to them before rising and finishing unpacking. 

Jake manages to get the tent setup. Chester would chastise him for the slipshod work.  Jake felt it would be good enough.  He sits quietly on the blanket and waits for her to finish frolicking with the puppies. 

Ruby looks down at her work with pride before plopping down on the blanket, landing with a thump on Jake. “Hi baby,” she says in a soft voice. “This is much better than our stuffy room.” 

Jake lays back and looks to the stars with his fingers laced together behind his head.  "Yes, it truly is." 

Ruby watches Jake’s face relax as he gazes at the stars and she sighs. She lies next to him facing him but keeps her head propped on her hand. She plays with the buttons on his shirt as she speaks. “So… what did you think of me the first time we met?” 

"I thought you were the most beautiful identical twins I had ever met and wondered how I could bed at least one of you."  Jake is smirking. 

“Well, you figured it out, didn’t you?” Ruby giggles, letting her hand wander to his belt buckle. She tugs on it, “But you must have been disappointed to find out there was only one of me.” 

"No.  You were twice as fine as I could even imagine.  So it worked out, you see." 

“You’re silly.” Ruby slowly leans over Jake and tickles him with her hair. “You want to know what I thought?” 

"Ya, tell me.  Only one of us can read thoughts you know." 

Ruby giggles again. “I thought you were trouble. I knew it right from the beginning. I even told Kate. I wanted to save you from our halfling friend, but maybe I also wanted you for myself.” 

"Yeah, I would imagine so.  I was quite appealing needing a bath, shave and eyes so red they were nearly bleeding."  Jake laughs. 

Ruby doesn’t laugh, she smiles gently. “It was the mischievous twinkle that was in your drunken eyes.” Ruby lies on her back too, setting her gaze into the dark night sky. “And I knew you’d be trouble for me.” She lies quietly for a while before she speaks again. Without looking at Jake, “So, how come you don’t want to get married?” 

"Old Caleb White once told me that marriage is the triumph of imagination over intelligence."  Jake chuckles but stops when he notices Ruby isn't laughing. "The question is why _would_ I want to get married?  The one time a woman wanted to marry me was for reasons of her own that seemed to have very little to do with Jake Cook." 

“You didn’t answer the question.” Ruby continues to look up into the sky, purposely avoiding Jake’s gaze. 

"I did answer the question.  Why would I want to get married?  What do I need that a piece of paper from a judge would bring me?" 

“Oh. Ok.” Ruby still looks up at the sky but Jake notices the slightest turn of her head away from him. 

"I suppose that was the wrong answer." 

Ruby replies flatly, “At least you were honest.” She sits up and pours herself some wine, drinking it slowly. “It’s not exactly a 'sweep your woman off her feet' kind of answer.” 

"I see."  He turns on his side towards Ruby. "Suddenly my woman decides she wants to be married after many denouncements.  What do you need from Jake Cook that the piece of paper gives you?" 

Ruby replies quickly, “I didn’t say that, I mean that I wanted to get married…But…” She lowers her head and looks into the glass of wine. She swirls it around and around in the glass, wishing she hadn’t asked the question in the first place. “I never wanted to get married because I didn’t want someone owning me.” She finally looks at Jake, “But you’re not like that.” She looks back into her glass. “I know you said you were never going to get married but I guess I was hoping that you loved me enough to change your mind. Even if it was just a thought.” 

"So because I haven't proposed marriage to you I don't love you enough?  That seems harsh."  Jake picks at the blanket.  "Depends on what you value I suppose. I feel like I need to earn your devotion everyday.  Do married men feel that way?" 

“I didn’t say that,” she responds quickly, “That you don’t love me enough, I didn’t say that.” She looks into Jake’s eyes again. “And you have my devotion; you don’t need to earn it everyday, it’s yours.” She looks back into her glass and watches the sediment settle to the bottle after she stops spinning it. “I don’t know what married men feel like. I’m sorry that you feel that way though I’m not sure why you do.” 

She finishes the wine then lies back on the blanket. “I was thinking, maybe things would stop happening if they, people, knew we were together. You know, like this thing with Turner. He wouldn’t have gotten any ideas in the first place. Or Eastman. I know it sounds stupid but I’m tired of it, for both of us.” 

"I suspect you will believe me when I say I am every bit as tired as you over Eastman and Turner.  A man who becomes one with death and cares not a whit for how anyone feels is not going to be dissuaded from his prey just because we had a marriage license to wave in front of him.  Turner takes no regard whether you are married or not.  Eastman considered me trash, what difference would it make to him whether we were married or not?  He would have offered me the money either way.  He was certain I would take it, married or no." 

Ruby sighs, “It’s not just about Turner or Eastman; it’s about all of them. In case you haven’t noticed, it keeps happening. It’s always happened. And it will continue to happen. For Pete’s sake, Jake, now even the dead won’t leave me alone!” she says exasperatedly.  “I want to be just a singer, I don’t want to be Ruby West the saloon girl with a past anymore. I want to be Ruby, Jake’s girl and the best singer around, wherever we end up. I don’t want men thinking they can have me. And they think it Jake, you know that I know they think it, I’ve heard them think it. Every time you ask me to do that spell I hear it. Even Chester thought it!” She turns her face towards Jake, “You can’t excuse away all of them too.” 

"Up until now you seemed to hold no respect for the institution of marriage.  You are suddenly a convert?  How can you be so certain nothing would change between us if we were married? How can you be so certain that it is good for us?"  Jake also lies back on the blanket facing the stars.  "I can just see it now.  Silver Jake Cook comes home after a long night at the saloon. His beautiful wife waiting patiently at home in her gingham dress, with her hands clasped together and standing in the doorway of their white washed house.  She has hot dinner on the table and a fresh pie in the oven."  Jake tries hard not to laugh. 

Ruby’s eyes widen and she starts pulling on her hair. “You promised me forever and I promised you. You didn’t say anything about wanting your girl to cook and wear silly dresses. And if that’s what you want then why are you with me? What would change that wouldn’t already change over time?” 

Ruby rolls on her side towards Jake and while she is talking her hands deftly unbutton his shirt and slip it off. “I never said I didn’t respect marriage. But other people’s marriages aren’t my business and if someone wants to break their own vows and promises, so be it. If I decide to take someone’s husband as my lover,” she lightly runs her fingers across his chest, “_He’s_ breaking the promise, not me. I try my best not to break promises I make, real promises I make, you should know that by now.” 

Ruby again sits up and pours a big glass of wine, drinking most of it in a few gulps. She has her back slightly to Jake, so when she removes her own undershirt and tugs at her skirt strings he can only see her smooth back caressed by her hair in the moonlight. “You want the truth? I never wanted to get married because I never found someone I wanted to spend my life with. Someone I could love and trust.” She looks over her shoulder at him for only a second before she slips his shirt onto her arms and pulls it up, buttoning a couple of buttons. She lies back down next to him and looks him in the eyes. “I’m absolutely crazy about you. I love you more than anything and I want everyone to know it. And I want you to want them to know it too. To know you’re mine and no one else can have you. To make sure you’re not going anywhere on me. For ME to know I’m not going anywhere on you.” She reaches out her hand and tenderly caresses Jake’s face. “If it’s only a piece of paper then why does it matter to you if you have it?” 

"So who are we kidding?  We both know that a marriage license is more than just a piece of paper.  We have both seen times it is not worth the paper it was printed on too."  He sits up and pulls off his boots and massages his feet for a moment.  "I've never felt this way about anyone, I've never done the things I do for you for anyone, and damn I've never even been true to anyone before you.  I am still trying to figure out what makes it work, so I can make it keep working.  Now you are asking me to change it.  What if changing it breaks the alchemy that holds us together?" 

From her laying position Ruby can’t really see Jake’s face as he’s speaking. But he can hear the hurt tone in her voice as she responds quietly, “Is it really that much work keeping us together? It’s not supposed to be hard and definitely not as hard as you make it sound.” She hears a slight rustling noise and she tilts her head up to see the puppies playing with something. She sits up to get a better look at them, “I didn’t think that much would change, just a ring on a finger to back up words already spoken. And a guarantee to you that I wouldn't be leaving.” She furrows her brows as she listens intently to the puppies playing. She grabs Jake’s boots and slides them on. Standing and looking down at Jake she says, “How can you promise someone forever when you don’t even know if you can make things work?” 

She lets that thought hang as she walks over to where the puppies are. Jake watches intently as Ruby approaches slowly, then sends a small rattling snake flying across the stream with the toe of Jake’s boot. She comes back to the blanket but stands at the edge a few moments, staring at Jake while dressed in his shirt and boots with her hair blowing in the cool night air. 

_Damn, she looks good in everything,_ Jake muses. 

She looks up to the stars and smiles. “They are so bright tonight.” She kneels down on the blanket next to Jake, sitting on the heels of his boots. She picks up the bottle of wine and takes a gulp, not bothering with the glass. She offers the bottle to Jake but remains silent. 

Jake sits up and accepts the bottle and looks it at, buying himself time.  He swishes it around and takes a small taste.  He shrugs and then has a longer drink.  He hands it back.  "Don't misunderstand my words.  I didn't say it was hard work, just that I wanted to have it keep working.  Are you telling me this has been no change for you?  You haven't done something and worried if I would be mad?  You haven't decided against something that at first you thought would be harmless but weren't sure if I would be hurt by it?" 

Jake lays back down looking at the stars.  "I am a bit surprised by your sudden concern.  I thought I was spending all my time keeping us alive and together.  I'm sorry if my little joke about the gingham dress and house made you upset, I didn't realize you were worried about us.  I never said I would never get married, I don't even remember what I said.  I spent the last five years before coming to Promise City just living from day to day.  So I only ever thought about what I wanted for the next morning.  One day I wake up and discover I have those things I wanted.  I also discovered that I got more.  Since then it seems that our lives have been at some risk, so I have been a little bit occupied."  He sounds a little hurt as well. 

"No, I never said I wanted my girl to cook and wear silly dresses.  You never asked me what I wanted years from now.  I'll save you the question; I don't know what I want years from now.  I've never thought about it.  With the exception of the repeated attempts on my life lately, I thought things were mighty fine and have been attempting to preserve them the way they are.  I don't want to lose what I have gained.  I don't rightly know that getting married is a good thing or not.  You seem sure it is." 

Jake rolls on his side facing Ruby.  "How can I promise someone forever?  You caught me on that one.  That is my heart talking.  You somehow imagine that Silver Jake Cook, your knight in shining armor, has it all figured out.  I have all these grandiose plans that solve every problem.  I'm sorry princess, I don't.  I mostly figure it out as I go along.  I wished and hoped and prayed once for something very important to me long ago and I was crushed when it didn't happen.  I learned the hard way, that you need to take things into your own hands, that wishes just run through your fingers like water and are gone.  That is how I got by." 

Jake suddenly stands up and sighs in a nearly violent expulsion of breath.  "But since meeting you I have broken my own rule.  I have wished and hoped and even have prayed to that bastard god of mine to keep you safe and with me.  So you have pushed your way to the truth of it.  You and I are like two lightening rods sitting on a pile of dynamite just begging the world to set us off.  Forgive me if I worry that something we change might be just what it takes for a lightening strike."  Jake rubs his eyes and then turns and walks to the stream.  On the way he steps on a sharp stick and curses.  At the stream he stands quietly attempting to control his breathing.  He picks up a stone from the edge and throws it in aways down the stream. 

Ruby continues to sit on the blanket and has a few more sips of wine. She watches Jake stand at the stream for moments, the puppies following him, lying at his feet. She smiles at them for in their own way they look to be protecting Jake, guarding him from some unseen enemy. She waits, unsure of what to say or do. Finally she stops thinking and follows her heart. 

She stands quietly and approaches him from behind. She wraps her arms around Jake’s waist, letting her hands rest on his hipbones. She softly plants a couple of kisses on his smooth back before resting her chin on his shoulder. She speaks softly into his ear. “I’m sorry if I put pressure on you baby, I didn’t mean to. I was only trying to figure out how you felt.” She kisses his ear. “I only want what you want, for you to be safe and with me. I wish and hope and pray the same things as you do. And someone must be watching and answering because we are both still here against the odds.” 

She squeezes him tighter and keeps her breath heavy in his ear. “There is one thing we see differently though. You think we’re like lightening in the storm, waiting to strike, waiting to be destructive and devastating. _I_ think we’re like each other’s shelter from the storm. We protect each other from the thunder and lightening and rain. And we’re warm and comfy and dry for each other, protection and comfort when we need it.” 

She nuzzles Jake’s neck before continuing, “Yes, things have been different for me and I still have to try and I make mistakes, I admit it. But you know how Old Caleb White once told you that marriage was the triumph of imagination over intelligence? I’d much rather live in this made up dream of you and me than my old reality any day.” 

"I won't rely on dreams.  I won't be a fool and be burnt again."  Jake says rather forcefully.  He puts his hands on hers.  Still looking across the stream he says in a gentler tone, "I trust your life is better than it used to be, but it's not a dream Ruby West.  This is real.  For now you'll just have to put up with old Silver Jake Cook's peculiarities on the matter.  Currently I've no time to ponder where we are headed years from now.  I am content to cherish what we have and stack the odds so that we can't lose it."  He sighs and pulls her arms tighter around him.  "Pity the man or monster that tries to take you away from me." 

She continues to hold him tight and keep her head on his shoulder. “Don’t take my dreams away from me Jake. Too long I went without them. I’d like to imagine us old and wrinkly cuddling on our saloon porch swing, drinking bourbon and telling stories to the kids about the old days, when we were young and crazy. And the only thing that really changed is that we love each other even more than we do now.” 

"Instead of being young and crazy we'd be old and crazy?"  Jake chuckles.  "Poor Jeff, now he has to build a swing too." 

Ruby giggles and squeezes Jake before letting go. “No he doesn’t, I bought one at the festival last weekend.” 

She walks around and stands facing him, looking him in the eyes.  “I know I’ve changed a lot recently. I’m not exactly the girl you fell in love with almost 4 months ago. But things are different for me now and I won’t go back,” she says stubbornly. 

She relaxes and sighs softly, “I’m sorry Jake, I’ll try to keep being that girl as much as I can. But I have to think about my future now. I don’t want to go back to living day by day, living the life I was living. Maybe you were ok with it, but I’m not anymore. It’s not good enough and I deserve more than what I was doing to get by.” 

She places a hand on his cheek, “I’m hoping you’ll be a part of that future but maybe you won’t, we never know where life will take us or what destiny has in store. So you’re right, we should just enjoy it while we can.” 

"When you say it like that it makes me sound like such a doomsayer."  He is quiet and strokes her arms.  "I wasn't trying to say I didn't want to be part of your future.  It's just... I mean, I've never...  The future to me was always counted in days up until now."  Silence.  "You are still the girl I fell in love with months ago.  I have no desire to go back.  We'd be fools not to enjoy every day while we can, but not because there is no future.  Ruby, I....  You need to... What I mean is...  Blast.  Ruby, just be patient with me." 

Ruby places her fingers on Jake’s lips and gives him a soft smile. “You know I’m not a patient kind of girl. But for you, baby, I’d do anything. Now do something for me and take me to bed. All this chatting is making me so tired,” she says with a fake exaggerated yawn. A mischievous grin appears on Ruby’s face and Jake knows she isn’t exactly saying what she means as she grabs at his belt buckle and tugs on it. 

He scoops her up and hops over the dogs towards the blankets. Halfway there he curses again, "What were the chances that I'd step on that damn stick a second time?!?” He hops on one foot twice before stumbling; he recovers just enough to land with a grunt on the blanket with a squealing Ruby on top of him. "Well here we are. Ow," he says alternating between wincing and laughing, "I think that is going to leave a bruise.” He reaches up with one hand and deftly unbuttons his shirt that Ruby is wearing before pulling her down on the blanket. "From what I can see, the future looks bright...." 

Ruby giggles, “Oh no… no future… you’d better be all here in the present baby.” She puts her hands behind Jake’s neck and insistently pulls him to her, ending in a deep passionate kiss. “I’m really liking right now.” She wraps her long legs around him and they stay up late into the night enjoying the present under the clear star filled sky. 

Although the morning sun tried to push its way through Jake's closed eyelids the morning was warm and comfortable and he resisted.  Finally when he could stand the burning rays on his bare skin no longer he stirred.  Ruby isn’t next to him, and he is not surprised being so late in the morning.  Then he has a sudden moment of panic and sits erect. 

Ruby is sitting on her feet in the stream, the water waist high, her red hair piled in a wild nest on top of her head. She is slowly cupping water in her hand and pouring it over herself, trying to scrub some of the dirt off. The puppies play on the edge of the stream, pouncing in and out of the water, trying to catch minnows. She notices Jake is awake and waves to him. “Morning! Well I’m guessing it’s almost afternoon now.” 

Jake looks at the sun and guesses it is mid morning.  He rubs some sleep from his eyes. 

She continues to bathe in the cool stream as she rambles, “I’ve been doing some thinking and you were right baby. What was I thinking last night? Must have been the wine speaking, that or the incident with the dead guy. Why would I ever want or need to get married? I’ve always valued my freedom and never wanted to be tied down to anything, anyplace or anyone. So it seems silly, right? To promise someone forever like that, even if it is you, I would be nuts. You know I love you and you don’t need a silly ring to prove it.” She shrugs, “So what if people think I sleep around, that’s no different than any other town I’ve been in. Well, ok, it may have been true in the other towns I’ve been in but, well, you know the truth and that’s all that matters, right? Besides, I doubt I’ll want to stay in Promise City forever, maybe not even that much longer and you might decide you want to stay. Like you said, we don’t even know how we work so doing something like that would just be foolish. I don’t like making promises to you I can’t keep.” She finally stops rambling as she looks Jake in the eyes, “I really don’t know what I was thinking.” 

He rises silently and makes his way carefully to the stream, purposely stopping to grab the sharp stick and tossing it far away.  He continues walking right into the stream and exclaims, "Mierda!  That is cold." He continues over and plops with a splash into the stream not far away.  "Ah! Hermes."  He splashes some water on his face. 

"You don't know what you were thinking, huh?"  Jake looks around the clearing.  The long soft grasses are waving slowing in the faint breeze while the little stream gurgles around them.  "Who are you attempting to give an out to, you or me?  If it's me then stop it, I'm not looking for a way out."  He groans a bit and shifts his body to a less uncomfortable spot on the rocks.  "Why are you always so sure I'm ready to head for the hills over every little thing?  Unless you are really feeling trapped...." 

Ruby looks down into the water and a blush comes to her cheeks. She spends some quiet minutes trying to figure out what to say. Without looking up, “It’s not that I think you’ll leave. I know you won’t leave me or you wouldn’t fight so hard to keep me. And why would I bring up… you know… what we talked about last night if I was feeling trapped? The point was to stay together.” She lazily waves her fingers back and forth in the cool stream. “I was thinking maybe I would stop thinking about leaving all the time too.” She looks back up at Jake, some of her long hair starting to fall off her head, framing her face and gently blowing in the warm breeze. “I just… I thought that is what you would want to hear I guess. You don’t like the idea and I don’t want to scare you away from me.” Ruby hangs her head again. “And I’m embarrassed I brought it up especially after telling you all those times it’s not what I wanted. It really was a silly idea.” 

"Letting the cat out of the bag is a whole lot easier than putting it back in.” Jake starts to splash water on his chest but lets out a small gasp when the water hits his upper body and he stops. "I'm more than a little surprised. No matter now, it has been said.” He moves a little and thrusts his body into the water, followed by some rather quick scrubbing and then stands upright. "We are in the middle of the blasted desert, how can the water be so cold?” 

He talks as he shakes the water off himself. "I spend most of my time not worrying about much. When I do worry, I worry about everything. What if getting married does change how we feel? What if one or both doesn't feel like they have to worry about the others feelings any more because they are safely married? Or what if we suddenly start thinking we have to behave like married folks, whatever that is? What if all those feelings of security you think you will get being married don't happen, then what? What if....” Jake suddenly laughs. "Sorry, see what I mean?" 

Ruby quickly leans back and puts her whole head under the cool water, giving herself time to think. A million answers want to run from her mouth. Instead she pulls her head out of the water and replies quietly as she plays with her hair, “I GET the point Jake. We’re not getting married. I said it was a stupid foolish idea and I was stupid and foolish for bringing it up and I feel stupid and foolish now. Ok?” She looks away from Jake and back to messing with her wet hair, pulling it into a messy knot. “Not getting married, not tying me or you down and not giving you any more reason to worry. So you don’t need to worry about it anymore. I won’t bring it up or even think about it.” Ruby stands and stretches. “It’s nice to be clean.” She starts walking past Jake to the side of the stream. 

Jake opens his mouth to speak several times but nothing comes out of it.  He shakes his head and mumbles, "Some days that silver tongue just seems to be tied in knots."  He sighs, "I missed a good opportunity to shut up again too."  He follows her out of the stream. 

Ruby lies on the blanket and fans her hair out around her. "Did I ever mention that I love the sun...?” She gets comfortable on the blanket wiggling her butt here and there. She closes her eyes and is quiet for a moment before speaking again. "But you know..." She opens her eyes and leans up on her elbows. "It does trouble me that you think something as simple as a ring could change the way we feel about each other. I know in my heart a ring... or another person... or time... isn't going to change how I feel about you. I'm sorry that you don't feel the same way." 

Rather than feeling sheltered from the storm, Jake has the sudden impression that he is holding the lightening rod.  _You are sorry?  Or is it more accurate to say you are getting angry,_ he thinks.  "Ruby, it is never my intention to leave you feeling troubled.  I am sorry for that." 

"I just realize now that you aren't as sure of us lasting as I am. I thought we were both over that." She shrugs. "I can't explain how I know, I have faith and I feel it in my heart that you and I are just meant to be together. So putting on a ring isn't going to change how I feel about you. But I understand it might take time for you to come to the same conclusion." Ruby lies back down on the blanket, the drops of water on her skin glistening in the sun as they melt. "But why don't you come over here and join me," she pats the blanket next to her, "And shower me with attention and affection to make me forget your doubts about us." 

_That was not exactly a sweep your guy off HIS feet invitation._  Jake sits on the blanket next to her.  "The sun is getting hot." 

Ruby opens her eyes and sits up again, “What’s wrong? I thought you just wanted things to be the way they were, I mean, are. Isn’t that what you said? Isn’t that what I’m giving you?” 

Ruby sighs, then wiggles closer to Jake. She throws her legs over his. She puts her hand on his face, caressing his stubbly cheek, carefully studying his features. She pushes some stray hair off his face and looks into his eyes. “You’re so handsome baby.” She cocks her wet head and continues to stare. “And what can I say more than I love you and can you blame me for wanting to guarantee that you’ll always be with me? That I want everyone to know you’re mine?” She puts her face up close to his. “I didn’t think I was asking that much, not that much more than you wanted to give. So won’t you forgive me? Pllleeeaaassseeee bbaabbbbyyyy,” she pleads, her emerald green eyes sparkling at him. 

"No reason then.  Just my overactive worrying again."  He glances up at the sun.  "I don't know how you do it, but my pale English skin will burn out here.  You never seen to burn at all." 

She places her hands on both sides of his face and pushes her nose up against his. "Stop worrying, and that's not a request." She smiles and finally laughs. "I'm English too. But I never do burn, you're right." She shrugs playfully, "Just luck I guess. Besides tan skin looks nice with my red hair, which as you know is also a strange Harrington family trait," she giggles. "But I guess we'd better leave so you don't get burnt then." 

The thought of going back to the Lucky Lady immediately dampens Ruby's mood and Jake can see her start to tense up as she rises and starts gathering her clothes.


----------



## orchid blossom

*Friday April 7th, 1882*

Nanuet escorts Minerva to the Church across from the El Parador.  Valdez is interested in their tales concerning Gus Thomas and pledges to do what he can concerning the dancer who was sent home to her family.  He allows Minerva and Nanuet to take as much holy water as they desire. 

Valdez also explains that he did not get any information from Mr. Wills that they didn't already have.  Apparently Colin Turner found him outside one of the local saloons and took advantage of his inebriated state and put him under his control.  Turner gave Wills his staff and some clothing and schooled him a bit on how he wanted him to act and then sent him to your saloon.  Wills has no idea of Turner's further plans or actions.

"Gracias Padre, we do appreciate all of your help and your prayers as well. Minerva turns to leave and then rembembers. "Oh, do you have a spare holy symbol that our amigo Senor Martin could wear? I do not know if it will help guard him against this evil, but he would feel better knowing that the power of the gods is at hand."

"I certainly can provide that and would be happy to.  Give me a moment to retrieve one." 

Valdez heads to the back rooms of the church.  It is only a few moments before he returns with a silver holy symbol on a thick black cord.  "Here, this should do the trick.  I hope he wears it proudly."

Minerva spends some time packing being sure that she has  brought anything that could possibly be used to fight this monster, including all of her magical bullets, and an assortment of holy items. 

She makes her way down to the kitchen to let Bea know that she will be leaving town.  "Buenas Tardes Bea.  I just want you to know that I will be taking another trip. I will be back in a day or two." 

Bea looks at her quizically. "Are you going with that elf friend of yours? I don't mean to pry Minerva, but you are the town preacher, and people are beginning to talk.  I am just concerned for your reputation." 

Minerva looks at her with an angry glint in her eye. "Tell me Bea, are they concerned that thier new preacher is seeing a man or are their tongues wagging because I am seeing a wood elf?" 

Bea blushes and begins wringing her hands.  "I ... well..you know that I am not predjudiced. It's just that...well..  I just thought you should know." 

"Gracias Bea. I know that you are not one of the gossip mongers of this town. And I certainly know that you are not prejudiced.," Minerva says her anger quickly fading. She hugs the woman, "I appreciate the warning.”  She grabs a fresh roll from the counter and takes a nibble. "These are delicious! Could you pack me a few for my journey?" 

"Of course I will!" Bea says relieved that the priestess is not angry with her. She quickly bustles about packing a large basket with bread, cheese, chicken and muffins.

”Gracias, Bea. You would not happen to have a couple of heads of garlic would you?" 

"Garlic?”  Bea wringles her nose. “Why would you want garlic?"   

"I am from Spain." Minerva shrugs as though that is adequate explanation for her strange request and Bea adds garlic to the basket. It's sharp aroma overpowering the delicious smell of the muffins. 

Nanuet knocks on the door and the two depart. Nanuet helps Minerva carry her pack to the Lucky Lady and they have a quiet dinner together.

*       *       *

Chester wakes up bright and early Friday morning. He stops by the Marshall's office to tell Berg that he had a lead on the murderer. Berg tells him, "We should be able to handle things here. The town's been fairly quiet since the festival." 

Next, Chester goes to the Double Eagle. He knocks on the door hesitantly. Hannah Milford answers. "Good morning deputy. How are you?" 

"Fine thanks, ma'am. How are you?" 

She says, "I'm doing well. Thank you for asking. I'll see if Clarisse is in. Have a seat in the parlor." Chester stands and fidgets with his hat. 

Clarisse comes down the stairs. "Chet. What a surprise to see you here this early." She looks at his face and says flatly, "You're going away again, aren't you?" 

"I... I am. It won't be for long. We need to catch the man who killed those people during the festival."

Clarisse huffs, "Well then you just go do that." She storms out of the room, leaving the surprised Marshall behind. After a moment, he leaves for the Lucky lady and packs. At the agreed upon time, he carries his bag, rifle strapped to the top, to the Wells Fargo office.

*       *       *

Katherine spent the night at the El Parador with Ginnie, trying to forget what she had seen at the cemetary.  The two made plans to make sure Ginnie would be cared for while she was away, arranging with Mr. Gonzales to continue her special studies over the next few days.  Kate also took a look through her teacher's workshop to see if she could put together any surprises for Turner.  She felt comfortable that everything would be all right at home by the time she went to bed. 

In the morning she packed her small bag with skirts and blouses, and a couple of dresses that were a bit bigger on top.  "Madeline" was bustier than she was, and would need clothes to fit better.  Finally she dressed herself and went downstairs to meet Conrad for breakfast. 

She lit the candle on the table before he arrived and sprinkled in the powder that would give them privacy with a practiced hand.  It wasn't long before he arrived, his eyes lighting up to see her waiting for him.  Her own shy smile answered his and they took breakfast together, Kate explaining about her latest brush with trouble throughout the meal. 

To most, the changes in his expression would have been imperceptible, but Katherine was beginning to know him well enough to read those subtle clues.  He said, "So once again I will not have you at my table Sunday night." 

"I doubt we will be back that soon.  Just the travel will take that long, I think." 

Conrad was quiet for a minute.  "Katherine, forgive me for saying so, but is there a real reason you have to go with them?  It seems to me the Priestess and your friend Nanuet would be better equipped to deal with any special talents it has, and Jake and Deputy Martin have their fighting skills to offer.  I know Jake won't let Ruby out of his sight.... but where does that leave you?" 

"I am the one who could appear to be someone else, or cause him to think he sees something that isn't there.  My talents and Ruby's are starting to diverge.  I can hurt Turner some, and my knowledge of chemistry may be useful. 

You are right, thinking they may be able to do without me.  But I couldn't forgive myself if something happened I might have stopped, and I wasn't there." 

"I know, it's one of the things I..." He stopped, his hand halfway up to her face.  "Let's go for a walk," he said suddenly. 

Kate blew out the candle and took his arm.  They walked out to the grove, the only place they knew of for privacy and sat quietly together for quite some time.  She soaked in the quiet of the hour, finding comfort and strength in being held softly in his arms until they parted about an hour before it was time for her to meet the others at the stage.

Conrad went home, and Kate went back into the El Parador where Dorita insisted on feeding her yet again.  Not only was there another meal, there was a basket for on the stage, and bread and cheese for even later.  Kate smiled and shook her head.  She was joined shortly after by Mr. Gonzales and Ginnie, and they had a good talk in the last hour before the stage. 

Finally Kate got up, kissed her family good-bye, and went to the Wells-Fargo office to meet the others.

*       *       *

Jake silently saddles the horses and fills the saddle bags with their gear while watching Ruby.   

When they are all packed and ready to go he says, "We just need to pickup some odds and ends before travelling.  Then we packup, eat and board the late stage to Tombstone."

Ruby nods her understanding but stays silent. 

They ride back to town in the same uncomfortable silence, putting their horses away and ending up at the Lucky Lady. 

Inside Ruby asks Niles and Maria to watch after the pups while they are away. 

She turns to Jake, "Let me know if you want me to go with you to get the supplies." She heads upstairs and starts packing her belongings.

Jake goes to the used goods store and buys a laborers outfit, a worn suit that looks like it will mostly fit him and a pair of wire rimmed glasses.  He stops at Pierre's and buys some extra ammo for their weapons.  Lastly he stops at the Promise City Hotel and buys something for Ruby.  He makes his way back to the saloon and upstairs to back his gear.

Ruby looks up when Jake enters the room. She gives him a small smile, "Did you have any luck with what you were looking for?"

Jake drops his bundles and turns around.  He parts his hair in the middle and dons the wire frame glasses.  He turns with an uncharacteristic smile and says, "Ok, so its not a big disguise but someone looking for Jake Cook may not notice Alistair.  I have some work clothes," he makes a grimace, "and a suit that looks a little big on me.  Should work if I need them."

Ruby looks up from her packing and laughs. "Sorry but I prefer my Mr. Cook." She shakes her head and mutters, "Always trying to be sneaky..." 

"So what else do we have to do? I'm done packing. It's almost time to go, right?" Ruby sits on the bed next to her bag. "I'm as ready as I'll ever be."

"Just trying to improve the odds.  You can never be too lucky."  He pulls the glasses off and exaggerately shakes his head a couple of times.  His hair falls back into its normal place.  "I need to pack.  I'll be quick about it." 

As he packs he comments, "We should eat before we get on the stage, it will be late when we arrive in Tombstone.  Oh, I got you this for the ride," he hands her a small package in plain brown paper, "from Melissa Smith's kitchen.  Its some chocolate layered something.  Anyway it looked good." 

Jake wraps their rifles and shotgun in canvas.  He packs all the extra ammo in a saddle bag with some dynamite wrapped in rags.  When he is finished packing clothes he says, "I'll take this stuff to the stage office for packing.  Where do you want to eat?"

Ruby looks down at the brown paper package in her hands before looking back at Jake adoringly. _He must not be as upset as I think he is..._ "Thank you baby, I'll be sure to enjoy it," she smiles at him. 

"Dinner? We could eat here if you wanted to do simple. Or maybe the El Parador. One of these days we should try some of the other places around but I don't really feel like getting all dressed up to go out somewhere different tonight. I don't really care where we go, you choose." 

Ruby glances over the bags of belongings. "You want me to help you carry our stuff over or just meet you at dinner?"

"Sure, we have quite a bit I guess.  Then we can just eat here." 

After they carry their belongings to the stage office they eat at the saloon.  Jake makes arrangements with the other partners to cover for him and handle the business.  Soon it is time to meet the others at the stage.


----------



## orchid blossom

*Leaving Promise City*

Ruby stands waiting impatiently for everyone to show up at the stage. Kate is already there waiting and Jake is helping arrange the gear into spots most advantageous for the trip. 

Ruby adjusts her travel hat on her head a few times and fingers the plain brown box in her hand. She continues to fidget until she finally gets into the stage and chooses a spot by a window, facing forward. 

Once Jake gets in the stage she pulls her feet upunderneath herself, wraps her arm around his and rests her head on his shoulder. "I wish this trip was over already," she says to her friends, before closing her eyes.

Once they arrive, Nanuet helps pack any gear that they don't need inside the stage and helps Minerva into her seat, taking his right next to her.

Kate let the others board the stage first as she took one last look around the town.  Standing a little way down the street was Conrad Booth.  Their eyes locked for a long moment until Kate heard someone inside the stage say her name.  Jake's hand was there waiting to help her in.  She took one last look and climbed into the stage.

Nanuet says, "Well, another adventure has found us, let us hope that we fair as well as we have till now."

"I'm hoping for just a bit better and that my bandage bag will come back just as full as it left," Kate said.

The heads of the companions bob as the stage jerks forward to begin the trip to Tombstone.  No one else has joined the sombre companions on their trip to Tombstone, but Chuck relays that they have several orders to pick up to replenish stock that was depleted during the festival.  "Don't think we ever had half that many people in Promise City, sure was exciting.  Hope we get the chance to do it again."

"Perhaps with a few less uninvitied guests next time," Kate smiled.  "But is was a great deal of fun.  I think I'll have fewer responsibilities and enter some of the competitions if we do it again."

With all the craziness of the Cowboy Gang and getting shot it hadn't occured to Ruby that all those extra people in Promise City meant extra money in their pockets. Ruby opens her eyes as they hit a bump and she says, "I wonder how the Lucky Lady did during the festival. We must have made a pretty penny, sure to be more than enough to do up the Lady the way I want to." _If I make it back that is..._ "I want to make it really nice."

Occasional idle chatter fills the otherwise uneventful stagecoach trip to Tombstone.  The stage lurches to a stop at the usual stop and Chuck is there to help the ladies down and begin unpacking their bags from atop the coach. 

"Should I be expecting you folks on any particular stage.  Do I need to save seats?" he says handing a package down to Jake.

Ruby gently takes Chuck's hand to exit the coach. As she steps down, "No, Mr. Nevers, I don't believe we know when we'll be back. But you can believe we'll all be glad to see you when we do." She smiles at him and even if it's not her normal dazzling smile it's still impressive. 

Once he wished her good evening and turns away the smile drops off her face and she rubs her butt. "Ooowwww. I hate that trip." 

With sleepy eyes she turns to the others, "Let's go to the train station and find out about the tickets. I'm getting tired."

Nanuet who has the look of a stranger in a strange land just stands with his jaw open and his eyes wide.  Minerva chuckles and gently closes his mouth for him.  "Sorry" he says with a smirk.  "Every time a see a larger and larger town I still get shocked."  He grabs his and Minerva's belongings and says "Someone else will have to lead the way."

"I've spent plenty of time at the train station here, I can lead."  Kate picked up her own small bags and started toward the station.

Ruby begrudgingly picks up some bags and starts the walk towards the train station. 

When they get there she sits on a bench while Jake goes to inquire about buying them all tickets, how long the trip will take and also asking if there are any sleeping cars available.

As they walked to the station, Kate became more and more stiff.  Every corner of this city was a bad memory, and the Katherine who had lived here crept back into her spirit with every step. 

The train station was a little better.  It was the one place in Tombstone where something good had happened.  But it wasn't enough to wipe out the ugly stain over the town.  "Gods, I hate this place," she muttered to no one in particular.

Jake makes his way to the ticket booth just as the man is about to hang a sign on the window. 

"Oh, you just caught me, I was heading for a break.  What can I do for you?" 

"When is the next train to New Mexico territory?" 

The spectacled ticket booth worker climbed back in his shack and squinted at the schedule. 

"Well there is one that leaves tomorrow at 10:00 AM that heads to Albuquerque.  Tickets would be $4 a person, ride is about 10 hours." 

"I'll take 6, first class." Jake says. 

"Here you go Mister, that'll be twenty-four dollars please." 

Jake hands the man a few crisp bills as the ticket clerk stamps the tickets.   

"Be sure to be here at least 15 minutes before departure to insure proper storage of your luggage please.  Have a nice day." the clerk says handing the tickets to Jake.

Jake came back over with tickets in hand.  "No train until tomorrow morning," he said, "but at least we got first class." 

"I'll have time to visit Tom, then," Kate said quietly.  "Well, if we have to stay overnight, we might as well stay in style.  Big Nose Kate's?"

Jake chuckles, "Big Nose Kate's it is.  Seems funny that style in Tombstone is associated with someone called big nose."  Jakes chuckles some more.  "Let's go get rooms at Kate's."

Kate nodded.  “Not very polite, I suppose.  Miss Haroney is very kind though, and hers is the nicest establishment in town."

Ruby smiles, "Maybe we can get our old room..." her voice trails off as she reconsiders. "Well, maybe we'd better get a different room. Anyway, lets go." 

Jake has been trailing behind the group, weighed down by Ruby and his gear.  He ask waves to Minerva and quietly says, "Pede usted detectar si hay una brujería en Ruby?" 
** can you detect if there is a sorcery on Ruby?

"Si, I could do that. but do you think that is necessesary?" Minerva asks.

Jake looks ahead to make sure that Ruby is not noticing their conversation.  He continues quietly, "I don't really think she is still, but..."

"The powers that the gods grant me are not to be used frivolously, Senor Jake. I may need to call upon them for something more urgent before this day is over. If you do not think that she is under his control than I suggest that you just keep your eye on her. If you become more suspicious ask me again and I will accomodate your request."

"Oh."  Jake says surprised.  "I suppose you know best."  Jake gives her a perfunctory smile and moves quickly to catch up with Ruby.  _Hermes, what if she is?  What if Turner knows everything we are saying?_

They all lug their belongings over to Kate's. "Are we all getting separate rooms?"

"I imagine Chester and I are.  I don't know about the rest of you,” Kate said.

"I just thought you might not want to be alone or Jake might not want you to be alone." She shrugs, "I guess you're ok then." She glances over her shoulder at Jake and smiles at him over her shoulder then turns back to Kate. "I'm sure he's not going to let me out of his sight." She continues quietly, "I think I messed up some things with him, a conversation we had didn't exactly go as planned. I think he's mad at me."

"That happens from time to time.  Tom and I used to have some pretty bad fights.  It made the making up that much more fun.  He'll get over being mad, if he is.  One thing I can tell you about conversations; the one you practiced in your head never survives first contact with an actual participant."

Ruby raises an eyebrow, What is she talking about? I don't practice conversations... 

"It's more than just being mad...it's more...," Ruby shakes her head. _I should have realized Kate would dimiss my worries._  "Thanks for the help Kate," she gives her a half hearted smile and walks a little faster to get ahead of her in silence.

Kate sped up her steps to keep up with her friend.  "What's more than mad, Ruby?  You can't just start talking and then try to run away.  If I didn't understand make it clearer."

Ruby slowed her pace, but only slightly. "I'm not running away. You don't understand, I guess you can't understand. It's not really mad as much as..." Ruby bit her lip before looking Kate in the eyes. "I'm pretty sure I scared him and I don't know what he'll do. He's scared, I can tell." She shakes her head, "I don't know how to explain it."

"Scared is a different thing.  So let's see, you had a conversation and said something that frightened him.  And it obviously wasn't about what we're doing here.  Words can't be taken back, so you're just going to have to deal with whatever comes of them.  And that's what _you're_ frightened of.  I can't think of much you could say that would scare Jake except that you wanted to leave him or bind him, and I doubt you want to leave him.  That leaves the other one."

The corners of Ruby's full lips rise again. "Actually, it's fairly easy to scare Jake. All you have to do is mention work of any kind. Or maybe running out of Kentucky Bourbon, that would scare him too." 

Ruby again glances over her shoulder to Jake, who is talking with Minerva, probably making some crazy, complicated plot to kill Turner. Ruby was glad he was asking someone else about it. She turns her head back to Kate. 

Her smile fades. "Bind him? That makes it sound so horrible, like I want to tie him up and keep him in my closet like a prisoner or something. I only wanted to know why he felt getting married was such a bad thing, just like I asked you why you thought it was a good thing. But Jake doesn't like to just answer questions and one thing led to another..." Ruby's voice trails off again. 

She sighs, "Anyway, I know he's upset. This morning was very uncomfortable, like it really never has been. And I tried to apologize and take it back, but it didn't work, it made things worse."

"It always does.  When you apologize, you are indicating that there is something you need to apologize _for_.  Words can't be taken back.  Once the cat's out of the bag, it's out.   

There's not much I can say that will help.  I'd say rather than mad, he's surprised.  Men can't take a simple question as just that; they are always reading more into it.  So he is in the middle of adjusting his thoughts from a Ruby who would never want to get married, to one who would at least consider it.  Things might be uncomfortable for a little while longer while he works it out.  It won't be any fun, but I don't think he's going anywhere because of it.  After all, it's not as if you offered to get married this Sunday."

"Maybe." Ruby looks uncomfortable and would be tugging on her hair if she wasn't carrying a bunch of bags. "It's so crazy, I would do anything for him, I would marry him right now if he wanted me to. But I also realize that I'm not the same person I was four months ago. Somewhere along the way I lost the old Ruby. I think it's a good thing. Maybe he doesn't." 

"I have a feeling he's going to figure out he doesn't want to get used to the idea. Ever. It just felt all wrong between us and I hate that. And he no longer trusts me." 

Ruby looks down to the dirt street. "Anyway, it's my problem. I'll figure it out."

"I can't figure it out for you, I know.  I don't even have any good advice to give, but I always have an ear for you. 

And we can fix the trust problem by getting rid of Colin Turner.  The problem right now is he can't be sure if he's talking to us or that monster.  Even if we are sure we are ourselves, Jake can't be."

"No, it's not just that. I mean, sure, some of it is, but some isn't, I know it." 

"As for Colin..." Ruby's eyes suddenly dart around, checking for something unseen, "What if we don't get rid of him? Have you ever considered that? I don't think he'll..." Ruby stops speaking as Jake approaches. 

"Oh look," she says loudly, "Big Nose Kate's, we're here." She gives him a guilty smile as she pulls the straps of her bag further up her shoulder, "Everything ok baby?"

"Sure, everthing is fine.  Better when I can put these things down and get a drink."  He adjusts his bags to get the door.  "I'm sure Kate's bar will be able to handle that."

Ruby nods, "And a hot soak after that, before bed, sounds perfect too." She heads inside, followed by the rest of their little tribe. Jake arranges all their rooms, triple checking they are all near each other on the second floor.

Ruby dumps her bags with a thump and heads to the window. She peers out into the busy Tombstone streets and is about to open it when she realizes Jake is watching intently, so instead turns back to face him.

"How about that drink?"

Jake offers her his arm with a broad smile says, "Let us not tarry any longer, the bar beckons to us."


----------



## orchid blossom

Chester stays quiet for most of the ride to Tombstone. You can tell something is bothering him, but he won't say. He helps get the bags off the stage. "I can't wait until this is over. Turner has a lot to answer for."

Jake walks away from Minerva looking dissatisfied with her answer. _"He is so afraid. He must learn to trust in love,"_ she thinks as she watches him hurry to catch up with Ruby.  Minerva quickens her own pace and matches Chester's stride, who is walking alone. His step is slow, his eyes downcast and his expression sullen. 

"Hola, Senor Chester, This is quite a town. It looks like there is so much to do here. Perhaps when we have dealt with our problem we can all return for some much deserved fun. I am sure that Clarisse would have a wonderful time here." 

"I'm sure she would," Chester says kicking the dirt. "Whether it's with me is another question." 

"Why would you say that senor? Are there problems between you and the senorita?" 

"You might say that. She doesn't like me leaving her alone all the time. How I prefer helping all of you rather than spending time with her. But if I don't then what would happen. I don't know what to do."

"Ahhh, now I understand the long face. Do not be overly worried.  Clarisse is very smitten with you! You just trust in that."  Minerva says giving his shoulder a friendly pat. "She is still quite young in many ways and is entitled to her tantrums from time to time, but you must know that she is quite proud of you. When she grows up a bit more she will accept that you are a dedicated lawman and that your duty to the greater good must come before all else. The gods will reward you for it and I am sure that Clarisse will forget all about her little tantrum when you return and make it up to her.   Oh, by the way," she says fishing in her pocket. "I brought you a gift from Padre Valdez.  Wear it in good faith Senor. The gods will get us through this. And Clarisse will be doubly happy when you return safely," she says pulling the holy pendant from her pocket and placing it around his neck. She kisses him on the cheek, causing him to blush slightly, before she rushes to catch up with Nanuet.

Nanuet follows the others to the hotel carrying all he can muster so that Minerva doesn't have to burden herself.  His head swivels back and forth taking in all the sites as this is by far the largest town the elf has been in.  His arms start to tire as they approach their destination.  _I hope I brought enough money with me_ he thinks, having no idea how much things will cost in the big town.  _Looks like I'll find out soon enough._

"Hola, Mi Amor, You look like a pack mule under all of that gear. Let me help you with some of that."   

She makes small talk for a bit and then broaches the topic of their accommodations.  "I spoke to Bea before we left town. It seems that the eagle eyed people of Promise City have noticed that we are spending a lot of time together." 

Nanuet smiles broadly.  "Well of course we are, and I hope to be spending more time together after things settle down.  Is this a problem?" Nanuet says, a puzzled look coming over his face. 

"No Mi Amor, It is not a problem for me. I love to be with you. All of the time," she says with a wink. "I just wanted you to be aware that it could become ...difficult since not all of my followers understand the honor in the worship of Venus." 

Nanuet still looks puzzled.  "So is there something we can do to make it less difficult?  The people will understand that we are in love." 

"Si," she laughs, "The people will have to understand." _He is so innocent and trusting in some ways.  He does not realize how narrow minded and cruel people can be._  "Perhaps for now we should be a little discreet in our midnight meetings."   

"But we are not in Promise City now.  Are we not rooming together tonight at the hotel?"  Nanuet says, a crestfallen look on his face. 

Startled by the hurt look on his face. Minerva hurries to make amends. "Oh, Mi Amor. Of course we will room together! I would love nothing more than to lie in your arms."  She smiles brightly and kisses him softly on the lips in confirmation."  _I will not hurt him just to satisfy the petty minded prudes of Promise City._  "Come let us see about getting ourselves a room." She leads the way into the hotel and continues to chatter.  "I have spoken to the church committee about adding a house onto the church. Perhaps then we will have more privacy." 

His face brightens at her response and he enjoys the soft touch of Minerva’s lips against his own. 

"The town will pay for your house?  Such benefits to being the priestess, I never realized," he responds.  "But will they look kindly upon my late night visits to that home that is reserved for you?" 

"I would be surprised if even Senora King watches me that closely, but living in my own home will be much simpler than sneaking in and out of the Comstock House at all hours of the night. You know, the miners that live there have become rather possessive of me.  If they found out that you were 'taking advantage' of my innocence I'm not sure what they would do to you," she teases. "Besides I need privacy to conduct church business and council folks when necessary. I have no privacy for such matters at the Comstock house." 

"I should be afraid of the miners now huh?  If they only knew the real you!" Nanuet says with a chuckle.  "Now let's get our room and maybe a nice hot bath.  Unless of course that goes beyond the limits of your 'innocence'?" he says making sure he is out of arms reach to avoid any swats. 

"If I am no longer innocent, Senor, it is because I have such an experienced teacher. She chuckles.  "A hot bath? In the room? You mean together? Oh, do you think that we could... you know in the bath? Is that possible?" she says in wide-eyed innocence. 

"That we could wash this filth off?"  Nanuet says, brushing a dirty spot on his pants.  "I think we can." he says with a sly smile "Yes, we can definitely do that."

Minerva smirks and walks ahead to the desk. "Buenos Noches, We would like a room with a tub por favor, and perhaps you could provide us with a snack and a bottle of wine?" she inquires, taking money out of her purse.

Nanuet struggles with the bags and yells out, "Sir, do not accept any money from her!  Please allow me."  Nanuet hustles forward and places a handful of crumpled bills on the table with a nervous smile and an awkward wink.  He waits for the man to sort out the mess and hand him the change.  He gently pushes Minerva forward towards the stairs and then whispers something to the clerk who nods in acknowledgement.

"Nanuet, I am willing to pay my own way. I am used to taking care of myself and do not expect you to take care of everything," she protests as he pushes her toward the stairs.

"Well then my love you can pay next time, but this time it is on me, I insist.  I want to and would be insulted otherwise." 

The couple then ascends the stairs and makes there way to their appointed room.  Minerva opens the door for them and Nanuet brings all the luggage inside and piles it in the corner.  "So where's this tub?" he says scanning the room and then immediately heading towards it to examine it, checking the dimensions carefully.

Minerva glances over to see Nanuet eyeballing the tub. "What are you doing?" she chuckles and walks over. "Does it meet your specifications?"

"I think it will do just fine" he says, pushing on the edge of the tub to test its load bearing capability.  He then makes his way back over to Minerva and embraces her saying "I enjoyed that kiss outside, may I have another?"

Minerva wraps her arm around his neck and leans in a breath away from his lips. I would not deny you a kiss. But do not think that it will distract me from my question. "It will do just fine for what?"

Nanuet places his hand in the small of Minerva's back holding her close.  His heart thumps in his chest as she leans in.  He hears the question but it takes a moment for him to comprehend as his thoughts are certainly focused elsewhere. 

"Perhaps later we can bathe.  _Together_. A nice hot bath to help us relax.  Now can I have that kiss?" 

Minerva leans in the rest of the way her lips warm and inviting. She gives Nanuet a long and passionate kiss after which she slowly raises her eyelashes and with a smoldering look in her eyes replies "Will that do?" 

Nanuet answers the question simply with another kiss.  He holds Minerva in his arms for quite some time before separating his lips from hers.  "Yes, that will do.  Now, let us go grab something to eat. When we return there should be a nice hot bath drawn for us." 

Nanuet and Minerva head back downstairs for a quick, light meal, each one flirting with the other throughout.  As the anticipation of the rest of the evening builds to a breaking point Nanuet stands from the table and offers a hand to his lady.  "I think we should try that bath now, it should be ready." 

As Minerva takes his offered hand she looks up into his eyes. The meaning of his words is quite evident causing her belly to flutter in what she now thinks of as her 'Nanuet butterflies’. She grins in pleasure under her lashes and attempts to keep an innocent look on her face. "Si, I am feeling quite dirty. Perhaps you could wash my back." 

Nanuet and Minerva ascend the stairs hand in hand, both feeling the excitement in each other’s touch.  The light from a lamp peeks through the doorframe of their closed door as they approach.  Neither one wanting to release the hand of the other, Nanuet fumbles with the key and unlocks and pushes open the door. 

Before them throughout the room lie the petals of flowers, sprinkled on the ground, the bed and floating in the hot, steamy bath.  The scent of perfumed oils saturates the air and a breeze blows gently through the open window. 

Nanuet allows Minerva to enter the room and then follows after her.  "I gave the clerk a few dollars to make is nice for us, what do you think?" 

Minerva stands frozen in the door, her eyes grow wide and her hand flies to her mouth. "Oh! Oh! It is so beautiful. She flies into his arms. "You are so romantic. Oh, Nanuet I love you so much!" 

Nanuet welcomes the raven-haired woman into his arms and sweeps the door closed with his foot.  He brushes her soft hair to the side and begins kissing her neck softly.  His hands wander to her shoulders and he gently slips the sleeves of Minerva's traveling clothes down her arms. 

Minerva in turn pulls the thong of leather that tames Nanuet’s braid and runs her fingers through his hair setting free the wave of coal black tresses. “You are so beautiful with your hair down,” she marvels. “So wild and free.” She trembles and moves into his embrace where she deepens the kiss and loses herself in musky his scent. 

They stumble towards the tub unable to keep their hands off of one another; little sounds of pleasure escape as they impatiently tug and pull at one another’s clothes, leaving a trail across the room as they go.


----------



## orchid blossom

Ruby and Jake find a comfortable spot at the bar and Ruby leans back against it with her elbows while they wait for their drinks. She tries to keep some part of her body touching Jake as she glances around the room. Nervous and unsure of what to say she keeps quiet while she waits.

Jake leans one elbow on the bar while facing Ruby.  His face is rather on the solemn side when he finally says, "You and I have some important decisions to make soon."  He can see her swallow hard in response but before she can say anything he continues.  "When we are through in Thomaswell, we need to decide where we are going, you and I."  He pauses before he smiles and says, "...and how long we are going to celebrate there before we head home to the Luck Lady."

Ruby relaxes, but wonders if there is any truth to that statement. 

Their drinks show up and Ruby quickly starts drinking hers and orders another round for them. After finishing her drink she places the glass down. "Do you mean celebrate somewhere like here or like a real vacation?"

Jake rubs his beard with one hand, "Hmmmm, I hadn't thought about a real vacation.  That would probably require a little more planning back at the Lucky Lady.  I was thinking more like here or Tuscon or where ever for a few days."  His eyes get a twinkle in them, "Hmmm, a real vacation.  See, there is another reason to get this over with quick and get back to the saloon."

Ruby smiles and leans in close to Jake so her can feel her breath on his face. "A real vacation, you and I laying on a tropical beach half naked with cold drinks in our hands, taking in the sun and culture. How fun would that be?" 

"Tuscon will be a poor substitute but it will have to do. Plus," she pauses then plays with Jake's hat for a moment, "We have a birthday to celebrate."

"Really?"  Jake feigns surprise and then says, "I would be in terrible trouble if I missed your birthday now wouldn't I?"

Ruby smiles and stays close to Jake. She puts her fingers on his face and rubs his stubbly chin, "Not MY birthday silly, yours. It's coming soon. Did you think I would forget?" 

"As for my birthday," she shrugs, "I'm used to not celebrating it. I haven't had anyone to celebrate it with for years and even back then it was fake parties that my parents used for society. So no, you wouldn't be in terrible trouble, I don't expect anything."

"I do love a celebration.  I've not had a birthday party that meant anything to me since," Jake is lost in thought for a moment.  A brief flash of melocholy crosses his face and he forces it away, "well so long it is difficult to remember.  The last time someone asked about my birthday they were trying to sell me something."  A laugh bursts from his lips, "I ended up stealing the ring instead of buying it from him but the joke was on me anyway, the stone was a fake."  He has a drink before he adds, "If I am to be subjected to a birthday party then so are you."  Jake looks at her out of the corner of his eye.  "I don't remember telling you when my birthday was...."

Ruby smiles slyly at Jake. "Why Jacob Cook... Are you telling me you don't remember the night you told me when your birthday was? The night you and I..." Her smile grows but a small blush comes to her cheeks, "I guess I did take advantage of you that night...but only a little." She giggles, "At any rate, you were pretty drunk and you did tell me." Ruby drinks down her second bourbon with an aahhhhh. She leans in close and whispers in Jake's ear, "Or maybe I just read your dirty mind." She leans back away from him, "I need another one." 

"You'll have to tell me that story, about your birthday. But not now." She glances around the crowd in the room then back to running her fingers across his chin. "I didn't say anything about a party, now did I? But somehow, Mr. Cook, I don't think you'd mind a reason to celebrate. And in my eyes you deserve a party, so if you want one, I'll give you one." 

Ruby reaches for her third drink. Having downed them so quickly with nothing in her stomach she was starting to feel them already and it relaxes her. She smiles easily and her whole body starts to gravitate towards Jake. Her eyes start to get their normal twinkle back as she stares up at Jake.

"I wonder what else I forgot that night?  You'll have to show me again tonight so I make sure I don't forget."

Ruby's fingers are still under Jake's chin, so she gently turns his face towards hers. "Well, it started like this," she says moving in close and letting her soft lips brush against his for a long moment. She closes her eyes and savors the closeness of him, and everything she loves about him. 

But her fears were still trying to break through so she pulls back slightly from him and looks him in the eyes. She grabs at Jake's second untouched drink and drinks half of it. 

With a hiccup she cocks her head to the side, letting her long hair brush against Jake's arm. "You were a very naughty and fun boy that night, Mr. Cook, are you sure you're up for a repeat?"

"I survived didn't I?"  Jake empties the rest of his glass before Ruby can.  "You keep drinking like that girl and it will be you who doesn't remember this time."

"Oh I never forget." She pauses and scrunches her nose. "Except of course when I do," she giggles. She lightly taps his nose with her finger as she speaks, "You'll just have to work extra hard to make sure I don't forget then, won't you?" Ruby smiles then hiccups. "Besides, it makes me feel better."

"I'm the last one to read you chapter and verse about the evils of drinking...." He says while draining the last of his glass, "but there will be a time when I'll need you sober.  Thank goodness it isn't now."  He chuckles a bit before he asks, "What do you mean it makes you feel better?"

"Well darrrlling," Ruby exagerates, "Did you ever consider maybe it's better if I'm not sober? I think it doesn't become me." She giggles and lets her lips get very close to Jake's but doesn't kiss him. She stays like that for long moments, staring Jake in the eyes while continuing to caress his stubbly face. 

The smile slowly falls off her face and she says, "You know what I mean, about feeling better." She waves to the bartender to bring them a couple more drinks. She locks eyes with Jake for a moment while trying to decide if she should try to tell him, to explain... She looks away from him, down to his shirt buttons and starts fiddling with them. 

Then she cocks her head as she looks back up to Jake, her long hair falling to the side, her dress strap slowly falling off one shoulder leaving it bare. She smiles and stares at him, unable to keep her hands off his face, like she is trying to memorize every inch of it. "You're so handsome lover. What are you thinking?"

"Oh, just my everyday ordinary lecherous thoughts."  He runs his finger across her bare shoulder.  "You?"

_You don't want to KNOW what I'm thinking..._ "Me? I'm wondering what you're thinking silly." The drinks arrive and Ruby reaches for one. She takes a sip then places it back down. "I'm sure your thoughts are much more exciting."

"I dare say they are, since they are about you."  His smile is faint and confident.  "When you are through enjoying your drink we can retire for the evening and see about restoring my memory of an earlier evening."

Ruby smiles and nods. She quickly downs her drink and starts eyeing Jake's impatiently. 

"I'm done," she hiccups. "I want a nice hot bath before bed. Or before we refresh your memory. Although I think I should be insulted you don't remember." Smiling she pushes herself away from the bar. "Hurry up slowpoke," she calls over her shoulder as she starts walking to the main desk. "Oh, get a bottle of something for upstairs!" 

At the main desk Ruby reconizes the same desk clerk as the last visit they had. She smiles dazzlingly at him and leans forward on the desk. "I'd like nice hot bath please. I know it's late but I'm desperate." 

"I doubt that," he mumbles then straightens up, "Yes ma'am, right away." 

"Thank you," she replies sweetly then waits for Jake to head up to their room. 

As soon as they enter their room Ruby starts peeling off clothing in anticipation. When the clerk arrives to draw the bath Ruby pulls on a white fluffy bathrobe. She laughs at her reflection in the mirror covered up with  so much fabric. 

By the time Jake is finished tipping the clerk at the door Ruby is sinking into the steaming hot bubbly bath with an aaahhhhhh and a satistified sigh. 

"Are you just going to stand there and gawk and be jealous baby?" Ruby smiles at Jake, "Or are you going to join me? I promise I'll be quiet and won't ruin this bath."

Jake smiles at that comment but does not respond.  He pulls two chairs over near the tub.  On one he places the bottle and two glasses.  On the other he sits down and removes his clothing.  Without being obvious, he hangs his gunbelt over the chair back in reach of the tub.  With a minimal amount of splashing he squeezes into the tub, "Now that is a whole lot better than icy river water."

Ruby open her mouth to comment then remembers her promise and closes it again. She pours two drinks and hands one to Jake. She raises her glass to his and clinks them together before drinking hers down quickly with a scrunched nose. A loud hiccup follows as she drops the glass to the floor. 

Ruby snuggles as close as she can into Jake, resting her head on his chest. She pulls her wet hair over one shoulder and turns her head to one side, exposing her long neck to him. She entangles her feet and legs with his then reaches her arms up back over his head clasping her hands behind his neck. Jake hears a mixture of sighs and hiccups coming from Ruby as she relaxes her body against his. Jake can feel her breathing slow and eventually it matches the rythym of his as she happily and quietly remains still in his arms.

Jake remains quiet and allows Ruby to rest comfortably and warm.  Some time goes by and the warmth starts fading from the water.  About the same time Jake realizes that Ruby has fallen asleep. 

"Ruby?"  He queries quietly but there is no response except for her slow and steady breathing.  "Heh."  Then he realizes that she is in a drunken sleep, slick with soap and water.  _Of all the times not to be a blasted wizard or strong man,_ he thinks.  _How hard can it be to get her out of the tub and into bed?_ 

First he attempts to get out from underneath her.  He tries to slide himself backwards to stand but her skin seems to stick to his in the water and he has to push her too far forward for that to work.  He thinks for a moment before he wiggles to one side of the tub to make room to put her alongside him.  As he settles her on the bottom of the tub she gives a little sigh.  _Success,_ he thinks and climbs out by the foot of the tub.   

Just as his wet feet touch the polished wooden floor he notices that Ruby is sliding down into the water.  "Hermes," he gasps and reaches out to grab her across the tub.  His feet slip causing him to just barely reach the front of her.  "Mierda," he exclaims and rather than grab the closest parts of her anatomy he manages to throw himself across the tub and get his hands under her armpits.  With her chin just touching the water level Ruby gives another little sigh.  With the middle of his thighs laying bruised on the lip of the tub Jake gives a slightly bigger sigh. 

After a few unconfortable and awkward minutes Jake manages to get himself standing again and moves behind Ruby holding her gently.  _Now that wasn't so bad,_ he thinks.  He looks for the towels and finds them right where he left them.  On the bed next to her bathrobe out of reach.  "Miedra," he whispers.  Standing naked, cold and wet he measures the distance to the bed out carefully.  He reaches out with his foot and pulls the chair with the bottle towards him.  Leaning Ruby a little to one side so a single hand can keep her upright, he takes the bottle and has a long drink from it.  "Ah." 

He looks around the room slowly and carefully.  He gaze stops here and there but only for a moment.  He glances down at her long red hair for a moment and then shakes his head from side to side.  He looks back at the empty chair and lets out a long slow, "hmmmmmm."  He takes another short drink from the bottle and places it along side the tub. 

Moving more quickly now Jake removes his revolver from his gun belt.  He wedges one end of the belt in the chair back and puts the other in his teeth.  Using his hand and foot he aligns the chair towards the bed and the bath robe.  Kicking the chair over he puts the back on the floor and grabs the gun belt with his free hand.  He counts silently and then thrusts the chair towards the bed and pulls up on the gun belt.  The bathrobe cooperates and is now laying across the back of the chair.  In one last self assured move he yanks the chair forward, catching the bathrobe in his hand and using his foot to stop the chair from rattling around on the floor. 

Next he slowly pulls Ruby out of the tub.  He gets an arm around her waist and gets one of her arms in the bathrobe.  He switches arms and gets her other arm in the robe.  _She was right,_ he mused, _I'm glad she isn't sober for this._  Finally he pulls her up the rest of the way and manages to cradle her with the bathrobe wrapped around her.  He puts her down on the bed and uses the towels to dry her and her hair as best as he can.   

After a little shiver from being still wet he says in a whisper to himself, "Silver Jake Cook, I think you have earned yourself a drink for that little bit of cleverness."  He takes a step towards the bottle on the floor and notices his Colt is lying in a puddle.  Appalled by that he turns in midstep and his wet feet slide.  He lands loudly with a thump on his back and a whack on his head.   

Ruby stirs at the sound and just barely opens her eyes.  "Jake honey, come to bed and leave that be.  The hotel staff can clean that up in the morning."  Her eyes close again. 

Jake gives a little groan, "Yah, why didn't I think of that."


----------



## orchid blossom

As the couples went off together, Kate carried her small bags up to her room.  She had almost expected to be told she wasn't welcome after her last visit here.  Perhaps Miss Haroney had not heard all that had happened.  Or, more likely, she understood how Katherine had felt.  As Miss Haroney had said, they'd both seen enough tragedy for one lifetime. 

Katherine straigtened her hair and clothes from the ride and stowed her bags away before she went out and knocked on Chester's door. 

"I'm sorry, Chester, I don't want to disturb you, but I need a favor.  I want to go see Tom, and Jake would have a fit if I went alone.  I know it won't be any fun for you, but would you mind accompanying me to the cemetary?" 

Chester turns away from the window. "It'd be my pleasure. Although I'm not sure we'd get into less trouble that way." He smiles, but it doesn't reach his eyes. he checks that both his sixguns are on his belt, then pulls his jacket closed. "Let's go."

Kate and Chester were quiet on the walk to the cemetary, and when they arrived he stayed near the gate while Kate went inside. 

She knelt down by the grave and let her fingers wander over the carved name on the headstone.  "I know you can hear me wherever I am, but there is something different about being here, where you rest.   

You won't be here much longer.  I found a spot on the ranch.  It's beautiful, near the water under a huge tree.  The sun dapples the ground beneath it while the wind rustles the leaves and the water babbles by over the rocks.  We'll bring you there as soon as it's safe to travel, I promise. 

It's a hard thing to know you hear what I say, and not be able to have you answer.  There are so many questions.  Some not so important anymore; like what exactly happened the night you died.  Some are still very important.  You know, no matter what happens in my life, that I will come to you in the end. 

Almost daily the richness of my life grows.  Ginnie is a joy, and our son seems more real everyday.  My body is beginning to tell me he is really there.  I want more children, and a home.  If I could have everything I wanted I would have those things with you.  I know you wouldn't want me to live as if I were already half in the grave, and to make the life I still want....  I must allow myself to love again." 

Kate was quiet for a moment while she pulled out a handkerchief to wipe her eyes.  "I wish we could talk.  I wish none of this had ever happened.  I....  There is someone who wants to give me these things.  I'm not ready to accept them, but I find him kind, and amusing.  And he has changed a great deal since our first meeting.  But there is time for that later." 

Kate sighed and began to talk quietly about their current mission.  She kept poor Chester waiting for her for the better part of an hour before she rose, dusted the dirt off her skirts, and walked with him back to the Grand Hotel.

"Did you say all you wanted to say, Kate? I imagine it's been a while since you've seen him. I want to ask you about something. Clarisse isn't happy about me going off all the time. She's right.  I rarely have time to spend with her. What can I do? If I stay with her, then that puts all of you at risk. If I don't then, I'm ignoring her."

"Yes, it's been a while.  I'll be relieved when we've moved him to the ranch and he's not in this horrible place anymore,” Kate said. 

"About Clairesse.  I don't know if I'm the best person to give advice.  I would think that what you must do is make sure, when you _do_ have free time, you spend it with her.  You probably should also have a talk with her about what your duties as Marshall mean.  There are going to be times when you have to leave her behind, and she's going to have to become reconciled to that.  You can't control when crime happens. 

Of course, this trip isn't about your duties as a Marshall, not really.  We've been exceptionally busy these last three weeks, but it's not going to stay like this forever.  All through February it was absolutely quiet, remember?  It will be again, and that's when you devote yourself to her. 

It's difficult for you.  With Conrad, he already knows about what Ruby and I can do, and about what tends to happen to all of us, and he can handle it.  Clairesse.... well, she is exactly what she was raised to be.  A proper young woman.  Maybe knowing you will help her see and accept more of the world."

"Hmm. Thanks for the advice. It's tough keeping secrets from the woman you love. But that knowledge is too dangerous for me to tell. I doubt she's come across anything like this in that boarding school of hers. I should get her something from here. Just to show that I still think about her even when I'm away."

"That's the way to start.  Let her know that even when you're not together, you're thinking of her.  Don't get her too many gifts though.  If you do it every time you have to leave her to fulfill a responsiblilty she'll begin to think you're trying to buy forgiveness.” 

Kate took a deep breath.  “I appreciate it, you know, you keeping our secrets from her.  I know it's hard to keep any part of your life secret from someone you love.  It must be difficult to talk to Clairesse about much of your life."

"She's led a sheltered life, so there are many things that she hasn't seen before. Even regular things, like all the saloons in town. But she's learning to accept them. I don't know if she'd ever accept your special abilities."

"I don't know either, Chester.  Most people can't, the Greek and Roman church spends a lot of effort to teach their parishoners that it's evil.  It's so ingrained in this entire country; I'm afraid I'll never be able to practice my art openly. Hopefully our lives will calm down, and you won't have so much to keep from her."

Once Chester and Kate arrived back at the hotel, Kate went quietly back to her room.  Dorita's basket was still stuffed full, so instead of going downstairs to dinner she made her dinner out of Dorita's good food.  She wasn't sure how welcome she was here, so kept herself out of Miss Haroney's hair. 

She spent a quiet night in the room, reading one of the books she had tucked in her bag and sometimes just looking out her window.  She would be happy when they were on the train and on their way out of Tombstone.


----------



## orchid blossom

*Saturday April 8th, 1882, A Philosophical Morning*

Nanuet awoke first as always, and slipped quietly out of bed trying not to wake Minerva.  He adjusted the blankets around her and watched her rhythmic breathing for a few moments before slipping out of the room.  He made his way downstairs and decided to take a short walk.  

After returning he ordered up breakfast for himself and his companions before slipping off to wake Minerva.  He asked the clerk to wake the others and let them know breakfast would be ready shortly.

Nanuet heads back to his room and puts his ear to the door before entering trying to see if Minerva was up and about yet.

Nanuet can hear some gentle singing from inside the room as he pushes the door open.

"Good morning mi amore" Minerva greets him "we should get the others and get ready for the train." she says as she hums a wordless tune.

A smile flashes across his face and Nanuet responds "Wise words from a wise woman, but I am a step ahead of you, the others should be meeting us downstairs shortly."

Nanuet waits for her to finish getting ready and then escorts her downstairs.

*       *       *

Chester groans when he hears the knock on the door. "OK. OK. I heard you." After a minute, he gets out of bed and dresses. The deputy checks his weapons and straps on his gunbelt. _The sooner we kill Turner, the sooner I can get back to Clarisse._ Slapping the hat onto his head, Chester heads to the dining room. The clerk has set a table for the group and Chester slides into one of the chairs. He asks the man for a pot of coffee.

*       *       *

Ruby moans as the light peeks through the shades of their room at Big Nose Kate's in Tombstone. Her eyes only open tiny slits she sees chairs on their sides, broken glass and a liquor bottle, towels strewn on the floor and the tub. She searches her memories but can't recall having that kind of fun the night before. She rolls over towards Jake and watches him but doesn't nuzzle him like she normally would, leaving him be as he sleeps. Instead she rolls on her side away from him facing the window. 

No, Ruby had decided not to further push Jake in any way and as hard as it was for her she was determined to follow through. So her morning ritual of asking Jake if he still loved her and cuddling and snuggling with him was finished, a new ritual yet to take its place. She lay uncomfortably, her head and heart pounding, hoping to fall back asleep before thoughts of Colin Turner again filled her mind.

Ruby groans at the knocking but answers the door in the sheet. The clerk quickly leaves the room and Ruby plops down in the chair. 

"Wake up sleepy head," she says to Jake, We're being summoned to breakfast." As his eyes start to open she asks, "What happened here last night?" She glances around the room, "I would be devestated to think I forgot something fun."

Jake sits up and winces when his back complains.  The knot on the back of his head throbs once he is upright.  Touching it gingerly he leans a hand on his thigh for support and winces again.  _That is the last time I let you fall asleep in the tub,_ he considers saying that out loud but instead, "You are teasing me right?  You actually don't remember, after all the abuse you gave me?"  As he stands, he stretches slowly testing his back.  "Lucky for you that I am head over heels in love with you or I might be offended.  I think I showed some mighty interesting agility last night.  Too bad you can't remember it."

Ruby blinks a couple of times and her lips start to form into a pout. She pulls the sheet around herself tighter and looks at Jake with big eyes. "Well I don't know why I wouldn't remember... something strange must have happened. I didnt drink that much." 

She pauses but keeps staring at Jake., She cocks her head, "Well, was it worth it anyway?"

Jake looks at her seriously before saying, "Every minute I spend with you is worth its weight in gold."  He manages to hold the serious expression for a few moments before bursting out in laughter and then winces as his back complains.  He wipes a tear from his eye that he is not sure whether it comes from the laughter or the pain in his back muscles.  "I'm sorry princess, I couldn't help myself.  You fell asleep in the tub and you looked so content that I couldn't bring myself to wake you."  He glances around the room and finishes, "Looks like I created a jumble getting you to bed."  He grins and shrugs which is immediately followed by a slight grimace.  "I fell."  He carefully crouches down to reach the whiskey bottle still next to the tub.  Once standing again he has a sip.  "Maybe that'll take the edge off.  Help me get dressed I'm hungry."

Ruby hops out of the chair. "Oh You fell! Are you that bad you need help getting dressed? I'm so sorry, it's all my fault! You should have just woken me up." Ruby gently pushes Jake on the bed and then she rushes around picking up towels and glass and the chair. Then she grabs Jake a new outfit and gingerly helps him gets dressed, stopping frenquently to kiss his injuries. 

Jake sits by watching Ruby run around, milking his injury, trying not to chuckle at her. 

After Jake is dressed Ruby quickly and haphazardly dresses too. She stops to take quite a few drinks from their bottle, trying to take the edge off her own splitting headache. She packs up theri bags and leaves them out the door for the clerk. She glances longingly at the tub, "Baths never work out for us anymore. I guess we should stop trying." 

She sighs, "Alright darling, let's go for breakfast. I need some coffee or some more liquor." 

They make their way down to breakfast where they both wave off the cheery good mornings from Chester, Nanuet, and Minerva.. Ruby orders a whiskey and some toast while ignoring the disapproving glances of her companions.

"Can we please just eat and get out of here?” Ruby asked.  “We don't want to miss the train, right?"

Nanuet makes a few light hearted jests at Jake an Ruby about being morning people, he greets Kate with a smile when she arrives and pulls out a chair for her nods at Chester and refills his coffee. 

"We have time before the train comes in, I just figured I would do us all a favor and order us breakfast to make sure we started out our journey on a good note.  Since Jake and Ruby pay me so well now, the meal is on me, I insist." 

Platters of eggs, bacon, toast, and pancakes are brought to the table along with butter, milk, syrup and fruit preserves and plenty of tea and coffee.  Nanuet digs in with a hearty appetite.

Ruby scrunches her nose at the sweet aroma and pushes any plate put in front of her away. She drinks her whiskey slowly during breakfast and sits quietly, waiting for everyone to finish. She doubted there were plans to be made at this point, no one knew what was going to happen. 

As breakfast is almost over Ruby jumps up, "I'm going to wait outside, get some air." 

She wanders out the door and finds a nice step out of the way to sit on and wait.

Jake stays at the table and let's Ruby go.  He remains mostly quiet while he eats.  When it looks like the others are done, he gets up and walks into the empty bar. 

Minerva glances at Nanuet who only shrugs.  "Give me a moment with him."  She excuses herself from the table and joins Jake alone in the bar.  "Senor, you seem preoccupied.  Is something weighing upon you?" 

Jake runs a hand through his hair and sighs.  "Senorita, When I was young my mother always told me that the gods worked their wills through humans great or small.  I had believed that, much like I had believed in the stories of fairy godmothers, enchanted swords and dragons.  As I got older those naive beliefs vanished one after another."  

He looks down at his boots for a moment, gathering his thoughts and choosing his words.  "At the cusp of this year I arrive in Promise City, Arizona to discover that magic is real.  More amazing than that I find myself behaving like a knight of old saving my princess."  Jake snorts a little laugh.  "OK, so not completely like a knight of old, I suppose I have a few more vices."  For just a brief moment the concern on his face vanishes and the confident and smart aleck smile breaks through before his face turns serious again. 

"While I was in Tucson, our friends confronted some sort of dragon creature.  I will admit to you when I came back and they told me that story I was convinced they were having some mass hallucination.  The locals here do have some dried mushrooms they eat that..., well never mind that for now.  Now I find we are confronted with some vile creature that could only have crawled from a foul pit located within some unspeakable darkness.  His evil existence shakes my foundations.  I have no time now to dwell on these matters, all my energies must focus on keeping us safe and destroying that fiend."  Jake looks her in the eyes.  "It makes me question a good many things."  He is looking at her, but she can tell parts of his thoughts are elsewhere.  "I'm not even sure what I am asking you."  He goes back to looking down at his well worn boots. 

Minerva gives him a crooked little smile. She leans back against the bar and eyes him speculatively, mulling over his words carefully before she speaks. "Are you asking me if fairytales are true, Senor Jake, or if the gods are?

Are you asking how all the wonderful magic we so innocently embraced at our mother's knee can exist in a world where evil walks unhindered?  How our childish fantasies of knights in shining armor and happily ever after can possibly be fulfilled in a world where the gods tolerate such wicked vile monsters as Colin Turner?  How, Senor Jake, you ask me, can we _possibly_ believe that the gods represent goodness and light and hope, that our good deeds are the result of their benevolent hands reaching down from Olympus to guide us in their infinite wisdom, that they love and look out for us when they can so arrogantly allow such evil to flourish?” 

She shrugs her shoulders. “It is quite a dichotomy is it not? It is a question that has left many men bitter and disillusioned, Senor.  I do not pretend to know the minds of the gods, but for myself I choose to believe in both fairytales and in the wisdom of the gods.  I believe in a balanced world in which the gods grant us our freedom to make our own choices.  A world where magic, both good and bad can exist.  I can choose to live as the Knight in shinning armor or the wicked villain.  I can choose to love or to hate, to live or to die, to run like a yellow bellied coward or to stand and bravely fight.  It is my choice to make and I thank the gods for that.  Do not get me wrong, I despise darkness and evil, and fear and hate but I do not blame the gods for them, well not very often,” she smirks. 

“I accept that their existence is the price to be paid for my freedom.  It is my abhorrence of them that causes me to relish the love and light and goodness in the world.  Have I confused you further Senor Jake?" 

"Freedom to make our own choices?  Seems to me we were witness to just the opposite recently."  Jake returns her crooked smile. 

Minerva scrunches up her face in distaste. "If you are speaking of that misguided priestess of Aphrodite, It is _she_ that chose to try to control us, not the Goddess herself... and we _chose_ not to be manipulated by her. Just as we are now choosing not to tolerate the evil that stalks us this night." 

"I will say that the freedom to make my own choices is something I do value over most things."  He taps his hand on his lips before continuing.  "You presuppose Priestess that I am conflicted because I believed the gods were beneficent or benign.  Yet you know that is not my belief.  I think you may have understood my original question, Senorita.  I wonder what is true?  Like most of us, who I have become is in part owing to what I believed was real.  So many things that I thought were just imagination seem to be real.  Where does it end I wonder?" 

"It does not end senor, that is what is so lovely about life.  It is full of magic and mystery.  As long as you breathe you will continue to poke and prod and question.  It is in your nature to distrust.  It is your gift.  As long as you continue to question, your perception of the world will continue to evolve... as will you, Senor."  She smiles at him gently.  "You yourself have admited that you are becoming a knight in shining armor.  You have changed since your arrival in this town. I have seen it for myself."  She reaches up and gently kisses his cheek.  "You are a good man Jake and you are beginning to open your eyes to the magic of the world." 

"Heh, you put words in my mouth, Priestess.  I said I have behaved like a knight of old, not that I was becoming one."  Jake smirks, "Chastity was never one of my strong points."  Jake pushes his hat down upon his head.  "I will think about what you have said; I should have expected a sermon from my friend the Priestess."  Jake winks and chuckles.  "Confidence is necessary for living the path I have walked.  Confidence means not just success but survival.  Doubt leads to indecision is ruin.  Whether it is at the card table, jousting with words or standing against a man who is moving his hand towards a gun.  Silver Jake Cook has to be sure of himself, be sure of who he is and what he should be doing or it is all over for me."  Jake shrugs.  "Yes of course I make some bad decisions.  You deal with that afterwards.  Indecision is doom." 

Minerva's smile flees. "You can be certain that we are dealing with a hidious abomination. The wrong decision is most certainly our doom." She quicky hides her fear and attempts to lighten the mood a bit.  "As for the Chastity part of being a Knight in shining armor, I pray feverently that it is not a reqirement since I too have found that I much prefer the alternative."   She gives a bawdy laugh and walks away. 

Jake just shakes his head and watches her walk away.  _I wonder if I'll ever make myself understood by that woman._  He shrugs again and chuckles before going out to find Ruby.


----------



## orchid blossom

The Train to Albuquerque Part 1

Ruby keeps her eyes on the street as Jake exits the hotel. 

"Are we ready to go?" Ruby asks. "I'm dying to get this over with." 

"Yup, let's go."   

Jake gathers their bags and begins the hauls to the train station, followed shortly by the rest of the group.

The magical clip was already in Kate’s hair, but she wasn't quite sure yet when she would be required to change her appearance.  Before they got to the train station certainly.  She lengthened her stride until she caught up with Jake..   "Jake, did you still want me to make this trip as someone else?" she asked quietly. 

"I think it is a good idea for you to get OFF the train as somebody else.  If that means changing before you board then go ahead.  It may be all for naught, but any little edge we can get could be important." 

"Finding a place to change before we get off the train would be difficult.  The people in the car would wonder what had happened to the little, black-haired lady and where the blonde came from. 

I'll go to the station with you as myself and make a show of saying good-bye.  There are any number of nooks and crannies I can make the change in there, then board as Madeline." 

Jake nods in agreement as they make their way to the station.   

The train pulls in promptly at 09:43 AM ready to take on new passengers.  Tickets are checked, bags stowed and seats taken as the train rolls off the platform two minutes late at 10:02 AM.

Kate stayed on the platform as the others boarded, looking suitably mournful as she said good-bye.  She found a quiet spot and made the switch, and only a minute or two later Madeline Anders boarded the train, taking a seat a couple rows away from the others.

Ruby finds a nice spot near a window. She puts her feet on the seat and  pulls up her knees to her chin. She rests her head on her knees and gazes out the window, staying silent.

Jake takes a seat next to Ruby on the train, watching her out of the corner of his eye.   

Time goes by and Nanuet notices that Jake has been quiet for the ride so far.  As Nanuet continues to watch Jake he also notes that the gambler appears troubled, though Jake masks it when he sees that anyone is watching him.  When Jake gets up making some excuse to stretch his legs and heads off towards the back of the train, Nanuet waits a few moments before he slides out of his seat and follows him.

Minerva notices Ruby sitting alone and looking forlorn. She approaches quietly and sits next to her. "Senor Jake is not with you Senorita?" 

Ruby shakes her head no. "No, he's probably off figuring a way to get rid of me." 

Minerva startles at the response. "Get rid of you? Why would he get rid of you? Senor Jake *adores* you." 

Ruby sighs and looks at Minerva sideways, "That was before I said I wanted to get married." A long silence follows as Minerva is shocked at her revelation. She keeps her voice low, "It was a mistake really I just wanted his opinion about the subject but I think I ended up convincing myself... and Jake, well, he made it clear he was never going to marry me. I mean he said so. But that he never said he didn't want to get married just not to me. I shouldn't be surprised I wouldn't make a good wife for anyone but it still hurts. And now I said it and can't take it back. Things are not the same between us and they never can be." 

Minerva waits for Ruby to run out of steam. "Surely you are not questioning Jake's love for you? He would lay his life down to save yours. You are his world." She pauses to let that thought sink in before continuing. 

"What makes you think that you are not a good wife to Jake? Or that he does not love you with all that he is?  In the eyes of Venus you are joined. You know this to be true. She has told you so. Have you lost faith in her wisdom already?" Minerva leans in and attempts to make her point understood. "You share the same house, and the same bed. You eat together, sleep together, work and play together... by the goddess, Ruby at times you even finish one another's sentences. You are the two most married people that I know!  Perhaps Jake does not need a piece of paper to prove what he knows to be true already. Your souls are mated for eternity. Jake knows this as do you. Simple words or an official certificate will not make it more than what the gods have already ordained." 

Minerva sighs. "I am sorry, I do seem to have a tendency to over preach these days. But do not take Jakes words to heart. With all that is going on right now it is no wonder that tensions are high. Perhaps it is your timing that is awkward and not the topic in question." 

“If he loves me so much and is so sure then what’s wrong with wearing a damn ring then!” Ruby blurts out. 

Then she is quiet for a long while. “I wish I could have faith and believe your words. When you speak them they sound right. But if Jake was so sure then why wouldn’t he want everyone to know, to make the _promise_?” Ruby pulls at her hair. “No, it’s not right between us anymore. He’s not sure and I don’t feel so sure. He said we were like lightening rods and he’s just waiting for us to destroy each other. Minerva, that doesn’t sound like someone who is sure.” 

Ruby breathes a long, heavy sigh and shakes her head. “I think I am just not made to have a relationship like this. I keep ruining things with Jake, no matter what I do. He keeps trying and I keep screwing it up.  I don’t know any other way to be. So long I stayed apart and kept myself alone, to not be owned or hurt. And now I’ve gone the other way and it seems I want too much. I can’t do anything right.” Ruby pulls on her hair again. “Maybe I need to go away for a while and remember who I am on my own. But how can I? I don’t want to be away from Jake for a minute. But I think I may need to do this, it’s the only way.” 

Minerva allows a bit of her exasperation to show through in her posture and the tone of her voice. "I believe that you are being unfair to Senor Jake, Ruby. How can you possibly believe that he doesn't want people to know that you are his? The two of you are never apart! And you wear that big flashy ring on your finger," she says pointing to the large red stone which dominates Ruby's hand. "And even if you did not wear his ring, just the way he looks at you far outshines its glitter. No, I am afraid that a wedding ceremony will not fix your dilemma. It is your own fear that requires a ring to be committed to the relationship, because from where I am standing, Senor Jake is *not* the one who running away.” 

Minerva gentles her voice and places her hand on Ruby's arm. “I know that you have had a difficult life but you must get over your past and learn to love yourself, Ruby... and to trust that Jake loves you. He is not _other_ men. Why are his actions not enough for you? If you look into your heart I think that you will find that it is because you love him so much that you are terrified of the pain of being rejected so you keep finding ways to sabotage the love that he is offering you.  What else would possess you to initiate a confrontation under such circumstances?

“My advice to you is to stop running away and have faith in your man. Fear cannot survive in the light of faith. If you truly love him as you say you do you will learn to stand and fight bravely.”   

Minerva falls silent and does not share her own fear with Ruby. _I am very afraid that if you do not reconcile this soon that we will lose the battle with Colin Turner. Something tells me that it all hinges upon your love for Jake. If you choose to run all is lost._ 

“I know Jake loves me NOW. I do not doubt that. It’s what the future holds…” Ruby stops mid thought. “What do you mean stand and fight bravely? I’ve been risking my neck, and getting shot and almost dying I might remind you, on a fairly regular basis. What has that got to do with anything?” 

"Ruby if you do not learn to accept and trust Jake's love _now_, there may *be* no future. Colin Turner is a powerful evil and a powerful temptation. I believe that your faith in his love is the only weapon powerful enough fight such an abomination. This is no time to turn tail and run." 

“Turn tail and run?” Ruby’s anger starts rising to the surface. “You know, I try to get some advice and all my _friends_ say the same thing. I haven’t proven myself? I’m still here aren’t I?” Ruby stands and pulls her hair off her face. “I must be a terrible friend, who never helps anyone or gets anything right.” Her anger simmering in her voice she huffs, “How am I supposed to have faith in someone who doesn’t have faith in us himself? Maybe you should talk to Jake about that.” 

"There you go pushing away those that care about you with your anger. I love you Ruby and yes, I am your friend and will not be so easily cowed by your words,” she says firmly. "And as for Jake, he has not asked for my advice on this matter, *you* have. Do not berate me because I am friend enough to tell you what you do not desire to hear. But I do think that you have hit the nail on the head. You must have enough faith in your love for both of you until he is able to overcome his own misconceptions of Marriage. It is not unusual for a man such as he to be afraid of what he thinks Marriage implies.” 

Breathing hard Ruby is silent for long moments. She lowers her voice. “Maybe you’re right about some things. Maybe I am being unfair to Jake. He does love me and would do most anything I’m sure of it. Why do I want to get married? I don’t even know. I didn’t think it was as bad idea as everyone else does. People get married. They love each other enough and are confident enough to say they will spend the rest of their lives together in front of all their friends and they make a promise to each other. Foolish of me to think I might want that.” Ruby sighs. “None of that matters now anyway. It’ll never happen. I only hope I haven’t scared Jake so bad that he’s thinking of leaving. What a mess.” 

“Anyway thanks for listening.” Ruby immediately turns and again gazes out the window, watching the landscape speed by.


----------



## orchid blossom

Jake takes a seat next to Ruby on the train, watching her out of the corner of his eye.  

Time goes by and Nanuet notices that Jake has been quiet for the ride so far.  As Nanuet continues to watch Jake he also notes that the gambler appears troubled, though Jake masks it when he sees that anyone is watching him.  When Jake gets up making some excuse to stretch his legs and heads off towards the back of the train, Nanuet waits a few moments before he slides out of his seat and follows him.  Nanuet finds Jake between train cars gazing at the passing landscape.

"Hi Nanuet.  You didn't feel like sitting either, huh."  Jake says and has a small friendly smile.  He coughs and waves his arm in front of his face as the wood smoke wafts between the cars from the shifted breeze.  "Ack, the air's not better though."

"Usually isn't downwind from a fire friend.  So, you seem more troubled than usual, want to share?  I know Ruby has been really out of sorts lately, is that what's on your mind?"

"I usually seem troubled?"  Jake laughs and that seems to be more real than the smile he had applied to his face.  "Of course it's Ruby, aren't woman usually the trouble that appear on men's faces?"  Jake sighs, a sound Nanuet has heard all too often from him of late.  "It's bad enough that this Turner guy is after her.  Worse that she is so scared that she is behaving erratically and even destructively.  I thought I was making progress on preventing her from trying to bolt on me, then out of nowhere Thursday night she....  she....  oh, blast!"  He leans on the railing and looks out over the desert landscape as the train is clicking along the tracks.

Nanuet leans with his back on the railing his arms folded across his chest.  "Glad I could at least make you laugh.  Look Jake, no one knows Ruby better than you, that much I will admit but I at least know that she is still an untamed spirit.  I think much of her would be lost if that spirit were to be quelled.  I know she is scared, heck, we are all scared, but she'll be OK.  We'll all keep an eye on her, we all care about her too."  Nanuet pats Jake on the back, then coughs lightly from the wood smoke.

"I know you do.  I know you'll all be there for for her."  Jake turns to face Nanuet and wipes his check with a hand.  "So I should just be worried about keeping Turner away from her, that is all that should be important now."  He pauses a moment before he blurts out, "Ruby wants to get married."

Nanuet coughs again, but this time on Jake's words, not on the smoke.  "Ruby West?  Our Ruby West, the woman sitting on this train, the one that sings at the Lucky Lady Saloon?  Are you pulling my leg?  When I first met her anything that lasted more than a couple of hours was not on her to do list, guess she has changed more than I realized."  Nanuet claps Jake on the back again.  "So when's the date?"

Jake's eyes buldged.  "There is no date!  Don't you be telling anyone this either."  Jake wags his finger at the indian.  "You have it exactly.  Our Ruby West suddenly wants to settle down.  No, she doesn't want to settle down but does want to get married.  At least I think she does.  It was pretty confusing.  I didn't handle it very well.  She kept coming up with reasons it was good and I, well I guess I came up with reasons why it wasn't.  Then she came up with different reasons, and pretty soon my head was spining.  I don't think she is mad at me, but maybe she is."

"I think you would know if she was mad at you, I think we would all know if she was mad at you."  Nanuet says with a chuckle.  "So what's so wrong with marriage?  You two are already comitted to each other, you live together which in my tribe would have you married already.  Heck, you even own a business together, how much more comitted can you be?  What are you scared of?"

"That is what Red said, that I was already married."  Jake looks strangely at Nanuet and then shakes his head.  "It's complicated.  Besides that I could never imagine myself married, what if the special bond that attracts us is disturbed by marriage?  I mean, it's not like we are ordinary folks."  Jake stuffs his hands in his pockets.  "What am I afraid of?  That is exactly what I am trying to figure out.  I can't imagine being without her and yet marriage seems so... so final.  Out of the blue she is suddenly talking marriage.  How in Hades did THAT happen.  Then she implies that I don't love her enough and that I have doubts about us.  Oh, sure, she says that's not what she means, but it is what she said.  Marriage would change how people see us, see me.  Normally I don't care, but as a husband to Ruby could I still let her carry on the way she does?  Folks might start to think I was soft, a pushover not any more dangerous than a milk snake."  Jake makes a sour face.  "Nanuet, you can't bluff if folks don't think you'll call them.  Whether at the poker table or facing another man with his hand hovering next to his holster, if they think Jake has no bite they'll push me.  You know its true, many folks won't cross a line with me because I wear this holster low down here and the word is I know how to use it.  What happens if the word is that Jake can't control his wife?"

"What if we start taking each other for granted?  I see her everyday and think, how am I going to maker her stay with me today?  If we were married would I start to feel like I own her?  What about her?  It always takes more to satisfy her.  What is next after marriage?  How much more can I give her before she is bored with me?"  Jake looks at his left hand.  "I've never been a laws and rules kind of person.  I have never even imagined what it would be like to be married.  Bang!  Suddenly she wants me to think it is a great idea?"  Jake leans his head back and rubs his eyes for a moment before looking back at his indian friend.  "Mierda, Nanuet, what am I going to do?"

"First, you're going to take a deep breath.  Once we get out of this smoke that is.  Then you are going to find out what Ruby really wants.  Maybe she just wanted to get your feelings on the subject.  Maybe she really does want to make things official.  I don't see how it changes things other than letting the world know Ruby is off limits.  As far as how you two feel for each other, I have never seen two people more passionate as the likes of you.  I don't know much about what you do to satisfy her, but I can see that you two have the fire for each other.  She is a special girl Jake and most men would kill to find themselves in your position."

"Heh," he says in a low voice, "seems like I've done my share of killing over Miss West, and I don't seem to be done."  Jake shifts his gaze to the landscape but his eyes don't seem to focus.  "She IS a special woman, Indian, there is no denying that.  I suppose you wouldn't see how it changes things.  All this white man culture is still pretty new to you.  For that matter it seems foriegn to me too.  I'm confused Nanuet, marriage seems too much like being owned and owning."

"Marriage should be about taking two souls and making one life out of them.  It is about sharing your hopes and dreams for the future and about shoring up your weaknesses with another's strengths.  It should be about companionship and love.  Why do you white men have to own everything?  You own land, you own buildings, but you can't own someone's heart and soul.  Consider it a blessing should she truly want to share those gifts with you."

Jake stares dumbly at Nanuet while he talks and then for a few moments after before finally, "I don't want to own anyone's heart or soul, nor have mine enslaved either.  I want to give it or have it given freely every day.  You are probably right that marriage SHOULD be about those things, but in this society IS it about those things?  You may have noticed that I don't fit into society very well....."  Jake looks back to the landscape.  "I do cherish Ruby.  I spent the first three months being careful I didn't hold onto to her too tight and trigger one of her frightened flights away from me.  Amazing isn't it how fast a woman can change her mind.  That girl has my head spinning.  Old Caleb White once told me, 'Jake you should always be in love. That is the reason you should never marry'.  Back then I thought he was making a joke....."  

Jake stands up from leaning against the railing.  "Maybe I'm just too much a scoundrel to be a married man.  I don't know."  He shakes his head.  "Seems like Jake doesn't know what he wants to be when he grows up.  I concentrated so hard on keeping her from running away that I had never imagined those words coming out of her mouth.  They're out now and there is no taking them back."  Jake pats Nanuet on the shoulder and reaches for the door to the train car.  "Thanks for listening to this hombre blanco loco raving, indian.  Let's get back inside before I get any more of these cinders in my eyes, they'll make me blind."


----------



## orchid blossom

*Nightmare*

After the train has been traveling for a while Ruby's head starts to bob and her eyes close.

As the fog in her mind lifts the scene before her becomes clearer. Men and women dressed in their finest dance gracefully around a large fancy dance floor. Swirling, twirling fabric from colorful dresses swings around her; light laughing voices fill the room like music. Ruby tries to focus on a voice, a face but she can’t seem to pin any one down as familiar.

She wanders though the crowd, unafraid and curious. Awed at the beautiful costumes and people, she studies the room. Gilded mirrors and paintings, huge crystal chandeliers, blood red velvet curtains adorn the huge ballroom, with gold brocade velvet furniture lining the edges. She stops in front of one of the mirrors and looks at herself with a cocked head. She is wearing the same off the shoulder cream dress with the golden embroidery she wore in the dream that she and Jake got married. The huge billowy skirt moves around her like it’s blowing in a breeze Ruby can not feel. Her hair is pinned into large bouncy curls that fall over her shoulders, a jeweled clip precariously holding the large red mass in place.

Ruby continues to walk though the crowd trying to figure out where she is when suddenly the dancers part. Standing at the other end is Colin Turner. Dressed in formal evening wear he fits in perfectly with the surroundings. Ruby can feel her heart start racing as the handsome man begins walking purposefully towards her. They lock eyes and everyone else in the crowd disappears.

He stops in front of Ruby before she notices one arm is behind his back. He bows low before her and as he does stretches out his hand to her. In it is a single white rose. Ruby reaches for the rose, then puts it to her nose. The soft petals tickle her and she smiles.

“Miss West, I am so pleased that you decided to join me.” Ruby is confused; she doesn’t remember making any kind of decision to join Colin. But she isn’t scared or hesitant. “Mr. Turner, thank you for the rose, it’s beautiful.” She carefully places the rose up into her hair.

“Oh,” he says, taking a step closer to her, “Its beauty does not compare to yours, but I am glad that you like it. I also have something else for you. Such a magnificent beauty as yourself should be adorned as you deserve.” He takes Ruby by the shoulders and turns her back to him. She is now standing in front of a huge wall covered in mirrors. Again curious, as she was sure they were stranding in the middle of the dance floor, she glances around the room but can not get her bearings. She glances back to the mirror and watches curiously as Colin takes something out of his jacket.

In the mirror Ruby watches a huge sparkling diamond and ruby covered choker being held in front of her. Colin moves her hanging curls to one side and strokes her neck as he reaches the necklace around in front of her holding it for a moment so that she can gaze on it. He gracefully lays the necklace on her torso and fastens the delicate clasp.  It hugs her neck tightly but hangs over her collar bone and parts rest on her breasts. Ruby is amazed and mesmerized at the sparkling jewels, only having seen something similar in paintings or photographs of royalty from Europe. She reaches up and touches it tenderly in awe.

Before she can speak he whisks her away to the dance floor. He pulls her close and grasps her waist tightly, and begins to lead her in a dance. Ruby feels like her feet don’t even touch the floor as she stares into his blue eyes. There was something calming there and she felt comfortable.

“Darling Ruby, are you ready to give me forever?” Colin asks confidently.

Ruby answers with a smile, “Forever is a very long time. And besides, I’ve already promised it to another. So if I can give it at all, it’s his.”

Colin snorts, “You mean that boy you spend your time with? He’s not even a man yet.”

Ruby doesn’t get mad or defensive. Rather she answers matter of factly, “He is the love of my life. And there is nothing you can do to change that.”

“Perhaps not.” Colin spins Ruby away from him but never lets go of her hand. He pulls her back to him a bit roughly. “But he can not give you immortality like I can. I would wager he would not even give you the rest of his life. If he planned on it he would have done so already. He does not think you are worth it. But I,” he dips her low to the ground and puts his face close to hers, “I can give you eternity.” He pulls her back up close to him, so close that the only thing between the two of them is Ruby’s arms, thrown between them at the last moment. “Eternity to sing, to grace this world with your everlasting beauty and poise, eternity for you and I to spend together. I know you are worth it. You’ll be my lover and companion for all time.”

He continues to hold her tight against him. “You and I Ruby West are meant to be together. Time will hold no power over us as it does to these pitiful weak people you call friends.”

For the first time this night Ruby tenses up and she tries to wiggle away but Colin is holding her tightly. “I love my friends and Jake. I don’t want to leave them.”

“It is but a small price to pay My Love.” Colin straightens Ruby up to him again. “It is a rare and powerful gift I am going to give you darling. It is worth everything. And those who would try to kill us are indeed foolish and unkind. For they do not try to see us for what we really are, instead letting their fear rule their weak minds. But no more of that talk. I know you already feel for us and understand.” Ruby nods her head slightly, reluctantly agreeing to the truth.

He runs a finger across her chest, pretending to be caressing the jeweled necklace. He looks deep into her eyes before leaning in and planting a passionate kiss on her. She resists at first, but only briefly before giving into to the passion and desire overwhelming her against her will. Sparks practically fly between them as they kiss and he holds her tight. Ruby loses her breath and gasps for air when Colin finally frees her.

He only gives her a brief moment before devouring her with another consuming kiss. His lips wander down her neck as she gasps again, his hands still holding her tight.   Ruby's knees buckle slightly and she wilts in Colin's strong arms.  A sigh escapes her lips as she can feel his touch on her slender neck, a sigh that turns into a muffled scream as his sharp fangs pierce her neck.  

Ruby can feel the warmth of her leave as the blood flows from her, her heart starts slowing as does her breathing. Her panic fades into ecstasy as Colin continues his assault on her. Her body writhes against his as unknown and overwhelming feelings course though her. Even as she grows weak and cold the emotions in her grow stronger.

Finally he sets her down on the middle of the dance floor, her gown spread out around her. The crowd has gathered around them and Ruby can see they all have glowing eyes and fangs, all happily watching her die. She tries to move but finds she can’t, she is too weak. Colin looks over her adoringly as he pushes some hair off her face. “My Love, you must die to have life, a life that will never end. Do not be afraid, for it will not be long before I return for you.” He leans over and kisses her, and Ruby feels the matching coldness of both of their lips, a coldness that shoots straight to her heart.

Suddenly he was gone, they were all gone and she was alone. The only sound was the slowing beat of her heart. Ruby closes her eyes, about all she had strength left to do. Now she was frightened of what was to come. Choices she had made in her life flash before her, her regrets come to mind. Her dark thoughts start to fade when she hears a noise.

Someone lifts her head off the ground and strokes her hair off her face. She fights to open her eyes and finds all her friends standing over her. Minerva and Nanuet both have tears streaming down their faces while Katherine stares blankly, a void in her eyes. Chester is praying fervently. Finally she focuses her eyes upwards. It was Jake, her Jake, holding her head off the ground. He stares at her but no emotion could be seen in his ever present poker face.

He leans forward slightly and Ruby can feel his fingers gently parting her lips. She tries to smile at him thinking he is caressing her but her gaze is met with something in Jake’s eyes, a pathetic and determined look at the same time. Confused as she look at him she hears Minerva gasp and say, “By the Gods, she is one of them, she is growing…” Her voice trails off. Growing what? Ruby thinks but can’t get the words out.

The faces start to grow fuzzy as Ruby’s vision blurs and she gasps for air. Her head is placed down on the floor and all she can see is Jake. He kneels over her and kisses her cold lips. She looks into his eyes, trying to convey the love she feels for him. As her very last breath is inhaled she sees Jake raise his arms over his head and only at the last second does she realize what he is doing. The stake pierces her heart and she lets out one final agonizing cry as her lover ends her life.

Ruby bolts upright in her seat, her panicked cry startling everyone in their car. Drenched in sweat, her hair sticking to her forehead she immediately jumps to her feet and frantically gets into the aisle. She trips and falls, landing on her hands and knees as tears stream down her face. She quickly picks herself up and runs through the train cars, car after car, ignoring warnings and proclamations of areas being off limits.

She continues to run until she can’t run anymore, making it to the final car and the small little porch on the back of the train. She grasps the railings as the wind whips around her and she slides onto her knees, her back to the door, her tears flying off the train and into the dirt between the tracks. She sobs and sobs and finally cries out, “What have you done to me, you bastard!”


----------



## orchid blossom

Jake has just returned with Nanuet and hadn't even sat back down with Ruby when she bolts right by him.  He is momentarily stunned.  

Chester follows the advice given to him in the army, get sleep whenever you can. As he drifts off with his hat covering his face, Ruby screams. Chester's eyes open wide. "Are we under attack?" He looks out the window, but sees nothing there. Finally he realizes Ruby has bolted. _Blast it. She might hurt herself._ Chester follows the panicked woman to the rear of the train. "Ruby, what is it? Is it Turner?"

Nanuet was also startled by the scream as was everyone in the car which was about 2/3 full.  He saw Chester get up to follow her and his eyes went to Jake.  "Is she OK?  Should someone else be following her?"

 "She is not OK."  Jake steps out into the aisle.  "But I don't know what in hades to do about it.  If she is going to jump neither one of us could catch her anyway."  He moves quickly through the cars and around the disarray she must have created on her way.

Ruby doesn't turn to face Chester. "Leave me a-alone Chester, p-pleasse," she sobs, her head leaning up against the railing. "I j-just want to be alone."

Chester stands in the doorway. "And I don't think you should be alone now. You're scared and you probably feel like no one can help you. But, please, let us help. It kills us seeing you like this."

Ruby stands and faces Chester. With fire in her eyes she says forcefully, "You _can’t_ help me, no one can. I want to be alone right now." She pulls the wind whipped hair off her face as the tears continue to stream, "I won't jump, if that's what you're thinking. I know you don't understand but I just need to be alone."

As Ruby and Chester talk the door opens again and a man wearing a dark blue uniform sticks his head out.  He yells in order to be heard over the sound of the train and the wind. 

"Everything OK back here folks?  I don't want to be causing any problems but we ain't supposed to let you stay back here, not exactly the safest spot on the train."

As Jake arrives he sees the man in a dark blue uniform speaking to Ruby and Chester.  Ruby is facing towards him and Jake can clearly see the tears on her face.  Jake taps the man in the uniform on the shoulder and whispers, "That man is a deputy marshall, I'm sure he can handle this."

"Oh, uh sorry, I didn't know" the man says sheepishly.

Ruby narrows her eyes at the man, "Go away! We wouldn't be out here if we didn't need to be."

The man jumps and stammers as he speaks.  "Oh, uh... well... sorry, just erm... trying to do my job."  He then turns around and squeezes past Jake and quickly makes his way back towards the front of the train.

As the man leaves Ruby spots Jake. Her mind runs as she tries to decide to also send him away or try to explain... try to fix things... 

She wipes a couple tears off her face then looks at Chester. Speaking softly she says, "I need to talk to Jake now. Thank you for being a good friend." Ruby gives him a quick but heartfelt hug then pushes him on his way while making eye coontact with Jake through her tears.

Chester says, "You're welcome, Ruby. We're all here if you need us. OK? I don't understand why you want to be alone right now, but that's your choice." Chester moves past Jake on his way back to their railcar. "Hey, Jake. Ruby had a nightmare or something. She wants to talk to you."

After Chester squeezes through Jake moves outside with Ruby.  "My eyes were bothering me because of the cinders from the engine.  I'd wager that's not what's bothering you."

*       *       *       *       *

Kate stared at Ruby like everyone else in the car.  A buzz of conversation started as she tore down the aisle.  Kate was halfway out of her seat before she remembered she was not herself.  She turned the movement into an incredulous stare and forced herself to stay in her place.  A moment later Chester took off after Ruby and Kate breathed a sigh of relief.

A minute or so later Chester sits down next Nanuet and Minerva. "Whew. Ruby should be OK for now. Something must have really spooked her. Do you know what it might be?"

"No idea Chet,” Nanuet answers.  “She was sleeping and then woke up with a start.  Perhaps a bad dream?"

Madeline stood up and approached the seat where Miss Florencia, Chester, and Nanuet were sitting. 

"Pardon me," she said with only the slightest twang in her voice.  "Is your friend alright?  I have some laudanum if it would help her."

“Gracias, Senorita. Your kindness is appreciated. I do believe that the young lady's escort will be able to calm her down. She is just a bit high strung. Perhaps your laudanum will be of benefit to her when she returns. Please do join us." she says for the benefit of anyone who may be listening as she moves over to make room for Kate.

Nanuet adds, "Thanks for the offer ma'am, but I think she'll be alright.  Probably just needed some fresh air, maybe a bad dream or something not agreeing with her stomach.  I imagine she'll be back shortly."

"I'm glad to hear it's nothing serious," Madeline said with a charming smile.

Chester looks up at "Madeline." "Good afternoon, miss. She should be OK now. Her friend is seeing to her. She just needs some air. have a seat. I'm Chester Martin and these are my friends Nanuet and Minerva Florencia. And you are?"

"Well, aren't you just the sweetest thing?" she said and took the offered seat.  "I'm Madeline Anders, but you can call me Maddie if you like.  I just love trains, don't you?  Where are you headed?"

At this point a man walks through the car announcing that lunch will be served in the two dining cars, one which can be located several cars to the front the other two cars behind them.  He also announces that they are right on schedule.

"Well, that's good news, isn't it?  I have a little basket for my lunch but I think I just might treat myself and buy my meal."  Kate chatted lightly away for a few minutes until the other passengers went back to ignoring the group.  She kept the light tone of voice but spoke much quieter.  "Is she really alright?"

Chester whispers back, "Not really. She's still shaken up about her dream. Jake's back there, though. She wanted to be alone for a bit."

"It must be terrible for her.  It's not like the other troubles, we could see how they started, and no matter what else was happening, they were only men.  This thing wants her, and she did nothing to bring it about.  We have to finish this quickly."  Kate had been learning forward, but when she finished talking she sat back with a big grin and looked around the car.

Nanuet listens to the conversation but doesn't have anything to add.  When "Maddie" sits back he fidgets in his seat a bit and then says.  "Well if any of you are hungry just go along, I think I'll stay here till they come back, you know just to make sure they are OK."

"Well, you let your friend know that she's welcome to my Laudanum if she wants it.  I think I'll go and get some lunch," Kate said with a sunny smile.  "It was just charming of all of you to let me sit with you for a while.  I love meeting new friends."


----------



## orchid blossom

Ruby wipes her eyes again then pulls Jake's hat off his head. She sinks to her knees, leaning on the railing for support. She twists the hat in her hands for a bit, "Your lucky hat, it's been pretty lucky for you." 

She looks up at Jake sheepishly, "I had another bad dream."

"I told you before, the hat is just for show.  The real luck comes from a lady I know."  Jake sits cross legged on the platform as the train continues to clack on down the tracks.  "Want to talk about your dream?"

Even through the tears Ruby lips can't help but turn up at Jake's comment. She twists it a few more times before hugging the hat tightly against her chest. 

"The dream?" she gulps, "The dream was horrible. I was wearing the nice dress. I was lost but I wasn't scared. Then he was there. He gave me jewels and I liked it. But then Colin he... he... made me like him. But I had to die first. But before I did you..." her voice trails off. A few more large tears roll down her cheeks before she looks up at Jake, "You put a stake through my heart." She looks down at the hat, sobbing again.

 "I did that?"  He is quiet and and let's her cry for a the span of several of his carefully controlled breaths.  "I don't blame you for being upset, that is horrible." 

"Y-yes it was, is, is horrible." She looks up at Jake again with wide, red eyes. She says softly, "Would you do that to me?" 

Jake's face goes pale.  "I...."  He wants to look away but forces himself to look into her eyes.  "In your dream he made you into one of those... blood monsters?"  Ruby nods.  Jake takes a long slow breath before he answers, "I don't know."  There is another pause.  "Would I do that to you?  Or would it be for you?  Ruby, I don't know if I could be strong enough to do that." 

Ruby breaks Jake's stare and looks down at his hat held tightly against her. Her damp hair covers her face but the wind lifts it back every few seconds. "I think you would do it, you would kill me. I think any of the others would do it. Because you think I'd be a monster too." Jake can see the tears fall off Ruby's face and land on his hat. "I'm so ashamed Jake," Ruby sobs, "I don't want to kill him. In my dream, I wasn't afraid. Maybe I even liked it. And I know telling you this, you won't understand, you'll think I'm crazier than ever." Then Ruby is quiet. She doesn't make any moves towards Jake; she stays unnaturally still, still as a statue except for the tears falling. 

"You liked it?" 

Ruby slams the hat down on the ground, "That's not the point!" Surprised at her own outburst, she quietly returns the hat to its spot against her chest. "I'm sorry Jake." She wipes more tears off her face. "In my dream, it was like I was actually experiencing it. It was like... er... it hurt at first... and then it didn't." 

"Ruby, I... what are you telling me?"  There is no poker face; the confusion is clear on Jake's face. 

Ruby leans her forehead up against the back railing of the train. Looking out over the landscape moving quickly away from her, she sighs as the wind continues to whip her hair and dress around her. Every rock and tree they past brought them closer to_ him._ Without taking her gaze off the passing lands she says softly, "I don't know what I'm telling you. You asked about the dream. This is why I didn't tell you about the other one. I don't know what is going on; I don't know what to say. I think I'm going mad." A couple of fresh tears fall into the wind and are carried away. 

"So tell me all about it and we'll go mad together."  He tries to give a reassuring smile but doesn't quite get it right. 

She turns her head to face him but continues to lean on the railing, "Tell you all about what, the dream?" 

Jake sighs.  "Ruby, I want to understand.  I want to help.  I don't know what to do.  You need to help me help you.  If I can't figure out what is going on, I won't feel safe with you in Thomaswell.  You won't get off the train in Albuquerque.   I won't pretend to you that I am doing this to save the world from Turner.  Maybe the others are saving the world, but not me.  I am doing this to save YOU from Turner.  To save you for me.  Now, explain it to me as best you can."  Jake reaches out and touches her hand. 

Ruby forces herself not to pull away from Jake's touch. He notices her flinch and she looks at him sadly, "Believe me, I'd rather be in your arms right now but given the circumstances, that I don't know what's wrong with me... it might be better..." 

He pushes his hand against hers and holds it there.  "No, I don't give up that easy." 

Ruby grips Jake's hand in hers. She sighs and then tells Jake about the dream. She looks pained at some parts and embarrassed at others but she does tell him the whole thing. "I don't want to die Jake. And I don't want to not be able to... get rid...of Colin Turner. But what if I'm the one in his place when he's gone?" 

"I will not let that happen.  I won't believe anything else." 

"Well then Silver Jake Cook, you are a fool to not prepare for a likely scenario. It's not like you to not consider all the odds." Ruby goes back to looking off the back of the train. 

Seeing Ruby like this was hard enough.  Knowing the danger she was in was worse still.  Jake's precarious control of himself was nearly destroyed by her words; they felt like a physical blow.  _How can I consider that I would fail you again?_  The thoughts echo loudly in his mind.  An image of him standing over Ruby with a wooden stake forces its way into his consciousness.  He shudders and forces it away. 

"I don't know why or how, it started after the first dream I guess. I can understand what it's like to be him, I can _feel_ it. He was just a man, just like you. It's not his fault the way he is. And even though he wants to take me," she shudders, "It's because he's lonely, not because he's evil." Her eyes slowly meet Jake's, so afraid of his reaction. "I'm trying to be honest and tell you the truth. I don't know why I feel that way. And don't get the wrong idea, I don't want him to take me," she starts to break down again, "I don't want him to take me away from you. But I don't know that you can stop him." 

Jake swallows hard.  He unconsciously pulls his free hand towards himself in his lap.  It is clenched tight.  He finally says in a quiet and unthreatening way, "It will have to be enough for both of us that I know I will stop him." 

She pauses, afraid to continue. "There is something else. In the midst of all this it seems stupid..." An even more pained look comes to Ruby's face and she grips Jake's hand tighter in hers but she doesn't look at him. The tears had lightened but now they fall more steadily. "Are you going to leave me now? Because you don't want to marry me? I mean because we're never going to get married?" She gulps hard and waits for the answer nervously. She whispers, "I need to know." 

"No, I'm not leaving you.  I was afr..." 

A sudden explosion of words comes from Ruby as she continues to cry. "Minerva says you adore me, that we're already married, that Venus says it's so. That I'm being unfair to you." Ruby shakes her head, her hair still flying about in the wind. "She's right. I told you a long time ago I don't know how to be a girlfriend. Definitely not someone's wife. I have rarely trusted anyone in my life and I'm finding it hard to let that go. I trust you but those distrustful thoughts keep coming back. I don't want to run away from you but those panicky feelings keep coming back. It's not YOU it's ME. I stupidly thought getting married would free me from those feelings I don't want to feel anymore. They make me so unhappy now." She wipes at her face again, smearing the tears across her cheeks. "But most importantly that I love you and want to be with you forever, to wake up with you next to me every morning and go to bed with you every night. I was foolish to think a silly promise would change things for me or make me feel more secure." 

Ruby gives Jake a small smile as she finally looks back at him, "You're great Jacob Cook, you're perfect. You do everything right. You spoil me, you know exactly what to do and say to make me happy. You ARE my knight in shining armor. It's not fair to you that I'm such a mess. I shouldn't have said anything but I did and like you said, you can't put the cat back in the bag." Ruby gulps, "I ruined us." Jake opens his mouth to speak but Ruby doesn't let him interrupt. "You can argue all you want. I know it's the truth. Besides, you weren't so sure about us anyway, not with not knowing how we work, with us both being lightening and you waiting for the dynamite to go off, and not in a good way." 

Ruby looks weary as she continues to speak. "So we go and find Colin Turner and take care of that problem. And if I make it back then I guess we have to decide what to do from there. I was thinking of taking a trip. A vacation, so to speak." 

The words that he had said in his panic came back to him twisted and misunderstood.  It gave him a tangible pain in his chest that his words had caused her so much discomfort and distress, especially now that she so much needed and deserved solace and reassurance.  "Yes, we go and take care of Turner.  WHEN we make it back, WE will entertain ourselves without a care in the world.  Nothing but you and I.  Then you will look me in the eye and know that there is no one else for me.  You will see that and you will know." 

A sudden rush of love and passion overcomes Ruby and she drops Jake’s hat to the ground. She moves rapidly towards him and taking his face in her hands kisses him passionately. Then she wraps her arms tightly around his neck. She puts her nose to his neck, and sobs, letting her tears fall until they can’t fall anymore. “I’m s-so s-sorry, s-sorry about all of t-this. I wish I-I could make things better.” 

Jake holds her quietly for a while, just letting her cry.  "I know.  It is not your fault.  We will make it better.  All of us."  He continues to hold her and stroke her hair.  The train continues to clatter down the tracks.  "Ruby," Jake keeps his hold on her so she does not look up at his face, "I'm not leaving you during or after this.  Do not worry about that.  If I can't bring you safely into Thomaswell, if you would provide aid to him in taking Ruby West away from me then we would need to part briefly while I deal with him.  I know you said you don't think of him as evil, but he kills people for food!  He forces his will on others, transforms their lives to darkness to suit his own needs.  He seeks to soothe his loneliness with marionettes that were once living, breathing people.  I can only see him as my enemy.  It is no different than how I came to see Ringo.  I'm sure there was a girl somewhere who loved Johnny Ringo.  I'm sure Ringo had a family that had high aspirations for him.  Not to me, he threatened harm to you and therefore was a monster."  A brief flash of the moment when Jake read Ringo's thoughts and saw him fire the round with Ruby's name on it races through Jake's mind and his speaking falters.  "You called me a fool for not having taken the odds into consideration.  You are wrong because I have.  You see, if somehow he did manage to get to you and turn you into...  into something like him..."  Jake swallows hard, "I would not be there to end your suffering.  Don't you understand Ruby, that he will have to kill me to get to you?"  Still holding her tight to himself, Jake takes a couple of long breaths before finishing, "I am looking forward to living and to enjoying life with you when we are through in Thomaswell.  That is why I need to be absolutely certain of what my lover is capable of doing before we get on the stage out of Albuquerque." 

“Oh Jake…” Ruby holds on to him as tight as she can. The thought of Colin getting her was one thing, but of him killing Jake to get to her, that she couldn’t bare. Ruby knew she could and would do anything to make sure that didn’t happen. “I won't let him hurt you, I couldn't live with myself.” She uses the back of her hand to wipe her nose. “I’m not letting you go without me.” She keeps her arms around Jake’s neck but pulls her head back to look at him. “What do you want to know, what do you need me to do?” 

"I do want you with me.  I want you near me and I need your support.  Let me think some more."  He looks down into her eyes finally.  "If you are willing to confront this with me, if you can trust enough to share whatever I need to know then for now let us go back to the others and rest.  We'll all get off together in Albuquerque.  You and I will resolve this before we board the stage."  He wipes her cheeks with his shirt sleeve. 

Ruby sniffles and shakes her head up and down in agreement. She closes her eyes as Jake wipes her cheeks, any touch from him comforting. She was exhausted and afraid to sleep but felt surer of Jake than she had in a while. And she wasn’t going to let anything happen to him if she could help it. Through her tears her eyes shone with adoration for him, he was trying so hard to not let her slip away and in that moment she saw it clearly. Ruby again looks out over the landscape, her hair, and Jake’s, completely wind blown and messy. She enjoys the breeze on her face for long, quiet moments before kissing Jake gently then standing. She picks up his hat, then offers her hand to him, helping him up. She places the hat back on his head, tilted just the way he likes it, then takes his hand and they head back inside.


----------



## orchid blossom

Jake and Ruby enter the car where their seats are. Ruby looks at the floor and doesn't say anything but Jake comments, "Did they say something about lunch?"

Minerva reaches up to grab the picnic basket that Bea sent with her. "I have all sorts of goodies in here. I would be happy to share!" she says as she opens the basket and begins taking out an assortment of goodies.

"They did, but why don't you join us?  I am sure whatever Minerva has is better than what they serve here on the train."  Nanuet says, looking around to make sure no one is offended.

"That Madeline is a charming woman, isn't she? I'm going to join her. Anyone else want to come?" Chester makes his way to the dining car.

Ruby takes Jake's hand in hers tightly and tries to keep her puffy face behind his shoulder.

Jake nods towards Nanuet and helps Ruby sit down.  "A little food is a good idea.  I wonder how far it is to our destination?"

Nanuet says, "I think we have quite a ways to go, the train doesn't get in until around 8:00 tonight.  I wonder how far from Albuquerque to Thomaswell?"

"Maybe someone on the train knows."  Jake says between bites.

Ruby pushes food away but keeps her eyes open for any liquor that might be floating around. She puts her head on Jake's shoulder but fights to keeps her eyes wide open.

Asking a few questions, Jake manages to find out that Thomaswell is bit more than a half day's stagecoach ride south of Albuquerque and that the stage runs there every other day.

*       *       *

Chester arrives in the dining car and says to "Madeline," "Is this seat taken?"

"Why, sir, how kind of you to keep me company.  Please, sit.  Now, Mr. Martin is so formal, I can call you Chester, can't I?"

"Yes, you can. And can I call you Madeline? Where are you heading?"

"You can even call me Maddie, if you like.  I'm going to Thomaswell.  I have some relations there to visit.  Mama and Daddy are hoping if they let me run around long enough, I'll settle down and get married when I get home.   

I admit, I did see an awful handsome man back in Promise City, and I heard he was headed out this way.  If I'm lucky I might meet him again." 

Chester replies, "I hope that you can find your gentleman friend. It'd be a shame to miss him after you've traveled all this way. I'm sure you'll find someone to spend your life with." 

"Oh, I'm not worried about that!  I have plenty of fun all by myself.  But I think I'll ask after him when I get there.  My whole life is too much to think about right now, but the next week or so is wide open," she laughed. 

"Ah. To be young and free." He takes a drink. "Me and my friends are on vacation. We wanted to get out of town for a while. It's the first time I've been out of the area in months. Are you from Tombstone?" 

"I'm from everywhere, but originally Virgina.  I don't remember there though, I was too little.  Tombstone was ugly, but it's exciting." 

"I bet not half as exciting as Promise City is. I've certainly seen some things you wouldn't believe. I'm from Indiana originally, but I left there years ago to join the Army. Right now though, I'm a bouncer at a bar. What do you do for a living?" 

"Wire Daddy for money," she laughed.  "I should go home soon, I suppose.  A girl can only have fun for so long before her family starts to miss her." 

Kate dropped her voice, keeping the smiling manner but saying, "It's a bit lonely, staying away from all of you." 

Chester nods and replies, "Hopefully it won't be much longer. We don't want to alert anyone related to you know who. But it seems like you're having some fun as a new person." 

"If I get to be someone else for a while, I might as well enjoy it.  I'm just thinking of a girl I knew back in boarding school and throwing in a few things I learned in society.  And trying to be as different from myself as possible." 

"I got to admit, it's an interesting change. This thing has gotten everyone riled up. I guess this trip might be just what we needed. Then again, Ruby's getting worse. I'm really worried about her. I hope that fixing her problem will take care of her fears." 

Kate smiled and laid her fingers on her wrist, whispering conspiratorially.  "There does seem to be something fundamentally wrong with the universe when Ruby's confidence can't overcome her fear.  But consider, this thing wants only her.  Her biggest fear in life is to have someone else control her, and this thing wants to control her completely.  And strong as she is, it can do it.  I'd be terrified too. 

I don't think there's anything we can do to comfort her, or make her feel better.  The best thing to do is put the monster in his grave for good." 

Chester leans in, "She scared me half to death when she bolted like that. I mean, I didn't know what she was going to do." He shakes his head. "I hope she can hold out until we finish the job. Those stakes had better do the trick. She can't live like this, looking over her shoulder all the time." 

A very un-Maddie like expression settled onto her face.  "We'll make sure she doesn't have to," she said simply.  A moment later she slipped Maddie's face back on and began to chatter through dinner.

The companions who stayed in the seating car shared the food that Minerva had offered and had some light conversation.  Most of them seemed a bit uneasy and eagerly awaited the train ride's end.  Chester and "Maddie" enjoyed their meal in the dining car and made light conversation.  The scenery outside remained fairly constant, mostly desert with scattered trees and mountains in the background as the train speed westward towards Albuquerque.  Slowly the sun sunk in front of the train as the day wore on.  The steady clacking of the train on the tracks and the swaying motion seemed to make everyone drowsy, except for Ruby and Nanuet, who do not nod off at all.


----------



## orchid blossom

The companions are all jolted to awareness when the train comes to a stop.  "Albuquerque, this stop is Albuquerque!" the conductor yells.  When they look outside the passengers see a wide street surprisingly busy for this time of day.  Lamps light the wide avenue that runs perpendicular to the train platform with several places of business lining both sides. 

As they stand to stretch and gather their things the group overhears a young couple asking where they can get a clean room and a hot meal for the night.  A passenger who appears to be a local resident mentions that Foster's Hotel will offer both and is just a block away.

"Jake, I need a drink," Ruby whispers in his ear.

"Ok, I'm sure we can find something.  Chet why don't you ask the baggage handlers about Turner's box."

Nanuet nudges Minerva awake as he begins gathering their things.  "So, what is the plan from here.  Too late to travel tonight, I suppose we can get a room at the place that fella just mentioned, or plenty of other places.  Maybe dinner first?"

Bleary-eyed, Minerva gathers up her belongings and follows Nanuet into the street. "Fosters hotel sound fine to me."

"My, it's a much bigger place than I imagined," Maddie said to no one in particular.  "Foster's did he say?"

Nanuet says, "Sounds good to me.  If we pass some sort of watering hole on the way I could use a drink, or maybe Foster's has a bar."

When picking up his bags, Chester asks the porters if any of them had handled a large trunk or something like that recently.

"Why, you missing some luggage?" 

"No, someone else I know might have had some cargo on this train, just checking on it." 

"Well, unless you got a claim ticket we don't have what you are looking for, sorry, not supposed to talk about the private belongings of others with passengers." 

The porter turns around and immediately gets back to work.

Chester pulls out a gold half eagle coin ($5). "Will this take the place of a claim ticket? I just want to know if you've seen it. I'm not going to take it."


The porter quickly glances over his shoulder and pulls Chester to the side "Look, I could get in a lot of trouble mister" he says grabbing the coin out of Chester's hand and swiftly tucking it away.  "We see lots of stuff, you'll have to be more specific." 

"Turner, it would have been addressed to Colin Turner" Chester replies in a low voice. 

"Hmm... that does ring a bell.  I think that might have come in yesterday or the day before.  Headed out on the stage if I remember correctly, the stage that goes south.  Something-well was the address, yeah, that's the one."

"Chester nods his head. "Thanks a lot. You've been a great help. I won't tell anyone who I got the information from."

The group struggles with their belongings and tries to get their bearings in this foreign town.  They head in the direction of Foster's hotel passing several saloons on the way.  Kincaide's, Aces and Eights, and Lucky Sams all seem to be decent places, the first one being right next door to the hotel.

Ruby doesn't bother with the hotel, walking directly into the Saloon next to Fosters. "I'll be in here," she calls out to her friends, unaware and uncaring of their struggles with the baggage.

She heads inside and squeezes right up to the bar. Once the bartender comes over she asks, "Do you have any Kentucky Bourbon?"

A brown haired man who walks with a limp uses a rag to wipe off the spot on the bar in front of Ruby and smiles "Expensive taste for a young lady.  Drinking alone tonight?" he says with a Celtic brogue.  He gets a glass and pours a healthy glass of bourbon for Ruby and smiles warmly.

Nanuet watches Ruby trail off to the saloon.  "Well I think she might have the right idea, but I think I'll look into getting rooms first.  Jake, I'll get one for you as well and you can look after that spitfire of yours."

Jake nods, leaves some coins on the counter and says to the clerk, "Take care of all the bags."  He heads over to the saloon in search of Ruby.

Ruby throws a $10 bill on the bar. "I'll take the bottle." She sips at what is in front her of, although the first sips offer no relief. "I don't know if I'm drinking alone tonight." She tries to return his smile, "Someone may decide to join me."

Ruby finishes her whole bourbon in one shot with a scrunched up nose. She tries to patiently wait for the bottle to be delivered. She checks the door a couple of times and not seeing anyone, shrugs. _Guess they aren't joining the crazy girl._ 

She does smile when the bartender delivers the bottle. She considers drinking straight from it but as he is watching she pours herself a glass instead and pretends to take small sips.

Most of the patrons in the bar seem to be minding their own business, but a few eyes glance at the newcomers, especially the ladies.  You can easily tell the regulars from the travelers by the ease with which they carry out their business.  This seems like a popular spot for out of towners as the group all notice several people from the train. 

There are two card games going on at the back of the saloon and a few scantily clad ladies plying their trade make their way around the room.  There is no entertainment other than an old player piano which awkwardly cranks out it's tune.  Bowls of nuts and boards of cheese, dried meats and bread are spread out amongst the tables and bar area.

Jake comes up behind Ruby, "Saving any for me?"

Ruby smiles but doesn't turn around. She holds the bottle up, shaking it back and forth, and falls back into Jake. "Of course. But you'd better hurry if you want some."

Nanuet gets a room for himself and Minerva as well as Jake and Ruby.  He makes sure everyone is settled and helps "Maddie" with her bags before heading over to Kincaide's to get a drink for himself. 

"Minerva, I think I am going to head over to that saloon next door for a drink and maybe a bite.  Care to join me?"

Minerva nods in agreement and follows Nanuet to the saloon, where they find a table near the others.  Minerva sits while Nanuet heads to the bar to get them drinks.  He smiles returning with a bottle of whiskey and two full glasses. 

"Here, this should help take the ache out from that ride." he says handing a glass to Minerva.

Minerva takes the glass from Nanuet and attempts to smile at him. She sips her drink and does not make any attempt at conversation.


----------



## orchid blossom

Ruby drinks hard and quickly, knowing this is her only shot at getting any real relaxation or rest. She blows off any worried glances or comments from her friends, and hopes they never ever have to be in her situation. 

Luckily the bottle was mostly full and Jake was going light on the drinking. 

With half the bottle gone Ruby finally relaxes and she goes outside to get some air.

A handsome, well dressed, middle aged, thickly built man sporting a heavy mustache and smoking a cigar follows Ruby out the door. 

"Pardon me miss, but I couldn't help but notice you inside there.  You must be new to town because someone who looked like you, well I would have remembered seeing you around.  My name's Edwin, Frank Edwin." he says, giving a slight bow to Ruby.

Ruby's head was spinning slightly from the quick consumption of bourbon. She squints for a moment and holds out her hand. "It's nice to meet you Edwin. Ruby West," she gets out without slurring. "Of Promise City, Arizona. Are we still in Arizona?" she hiccups.

"Arizona?  Afraid not miss... you're in New Mexico now.  Albuquerque, to be more precise.  Maybe you had better slow down with that bottle, you seem to be quite intoxicated.  Perhaps you should sit?  The air out here is lovely, let me get you a chair from inside, be just a moment." 

The stranger does as he promised and gets Ruby a high-backed chair from the saloon and offers her a seat.

"New Mexico!" Ruby exclaims. "Huh, that's interesting." She gladly sits on the offered chair, almost falling off as she tires to get her foot up underneath herself. 

"Yes, it's beautiful." She takes a deep breath in. "I am a creature of the night, I must admit. I especially love the stars." 

"Edwin, what are you doing here in New Mexico?"

"Well ma'am, I happen to run a high end barbershop for the male population of our fine little city." Edwin replies. 

"You like the stars you say?  Well then look right over there, that there is Orion's belt, and that is ..." Edwin continues pointing out several constellations in the open night sky in an obvious attempt to impress Ruby.

Ruby is impressed, even though the stars look blurry and she has no idea what she's looking at. Squinting up at the sky she says, "Where did you learn all that?" Her gaze falls back on the man as she sways in her chair.

*        *        *

Kate tucked her things away in the hotel room and changed into a fancier dress to go next door to the saloon.  Once there, she didn’t immediately join the others instead sitting at the bar to sip a glass of wine and chatter away with the patrons. 

When her glass is refilled, she leaned over to the bartender and whispered conspiratorially, “I don’t suppose you’ve been a strikingly handsome blonde man with the iciest blue eyes ever in the last few days, have you?  I met him a few days ago and a friend told me he headed this way.  I thought, if he’s still in town….”

"Sorry ma'am, but if there is anyone I'd be remembering it ain't a he if you get what I mean.  We get a lot of folks in and out of this place but I can't say that I recall seeing someone who matches your description."

“I don't suppose you would at that," she said and smiled.  "Although I think I'll remember _you_," she said with another smile over her shoulder as the slid off the stool to stroll around the room.

The bartender smiles at Maddie's comment and watches her stroll away.  He calls one of the waitresses over and scrawls a hasty note.  He reaches up high above the bar to the top shelf and grabs a bottle and pours a glass from it.  The waitress winks and in a sultry voice says "She must be a special one, I'll bring this over right away." 

The waitress follows Miss Anders around the room until she catches up with her.  She taps her on the shoulder and says "I think our bartender fancies you, this is for you." she says handing over a glass of wine and the note."

"Thanks," Kate said brightly and turned slightly to open the note.  It reads "I like your smile, perhaps you can wait around for me and I can show you some of the better late night places around here?"

“Well, now I know why Fanny was always in trouble," she muttered to herself, thinking of the girl from boarding school she had been emulating all day.  Unsure how to answer this, she looked back and the bartender and smiled, looking up from under her eyelashes. 

She made her way over to where the others were sitting.  "My new friends, hello!  I seem to have made a lot of friends lately."  She leaned forward and whispered, "The bartender wants to take me out later... "

Chester smiles.  "Evening, Madeline. Come and sit a spell." He whispers in her ear, "Do you think he's up to no good? One of us can trail you if you're going out with him."

"No, I don't think he's up to anything but taking a girl out, which can be it's own trouble," she said in a matching whisper as she sat down.  "I might be able to dig something up about Turner if I go with him.  I'll go if one of you will tail us.  That's a good idea, Chester."

Chester laughs, as though he heard a joke. "I just told the others that Turner's luggage went on the stage to Thomaswell yesterday. If you go, be careful. Since Jake has to look after Ruby, I'll follow you. By the way, where is she?"

She raised her voice to a normal tone.  "Your pretty red-haired friend?  She stepped out on the porch.  To get some air, I imagine."

As she goes outside Jake continues to watch Ruby but moves quickly to speak with Minerva in a hushed tone.  "Senorita, usted debe detectar si hay una brujería en rubí!"*
*you must detect if there is a sorcery on Ruby

"Something is very wrong.  I must know if she is battling personal demons or does that fiend still have a hold on her.  You must do it tonight somehow."  Jake is looking nervous and glancing out the door towards Ruby and back to the priestess.  "Please, Senorita," he pleads.  Without waiting for her answer he walks outside, the unbuttoned flaps of his duster spreading wide with his quick pace.

Ruby smiles widely when she sees Jake. "Hey... Guess what? We're learning about the stars. I love the stars. Our stars. Come and meet Edwin.

Minerva stands and drops her napkin on the table. She turns to Nanuet and says pointedly, "I could use some air. Would you escort me outside, Nanuet? It is too smoky in here. I would like to go now, por favor."  

Nanuet looks at Minerva questioningly but says nothing. He takes her arm and leads her out the door.  She spots Ruby with her friend and Jake and casually strolls over with Nanuet. "Buenos Noches, Ruby, Jake."  The priestess places her hand lightly on Ruby's shoulder in a friendly manner. "Who is your friend?" she casts detect magic while Nanuet and Jake engage Ruby and her new friend in conversation.

Ruby giggles. "You already know Jake Senorita, don't be silly." She looks around at the disbelieving faces. "OOhhhh you mean Edwin... This is Edwin. She faces him, "Edwin these are my friends." 

Ruby doesn't notice when Minerva places a hand on her shoulder, but a sudden tingle comes over her. She suddenly crosses her arms across her chest and shivers, her actions breaking Minerva's grip on her. "Did you feel that? It's getting cold out here."

"Good evening Edwin," Jake says in a confident tone, "I'm Al--- um Jake."  He offers the man his hand.  "The young lady and I have spent many an evening admiring the stars.  Mighty neighborly of you to share you knowledge with my girl."

"Your girl?  Pardon me then, I had no idea.  Please excuse me, I have something I have to take care of inside."  The stranger leaves the porch in a hurry, his face quite red.

"Well," Ruby says huffy, "Alumjake you scared my new friend away. Now how am I going to learn about the stars?" She hiccups. She glances around the area quickly again, "Do you feel that?" With another shiver she says, "I think I need another drink."

Nanuet who had followed Minerva out to the porch spoke up "I think you've had enough to drink already Miss Ruby.  We need to have our wits about us tomorrow if we are heading to Thomaswell.  Who knows what will greet us there.  Jake, maybe we should head back to the hotel, settle in for the night."

Ruby slides off her chair. With a slight edge in her voice she replies, "Well, Mr. Nanuet, I appreciate your concern but since you're neither my _husband_ or my _father_ you can't tell me what to do." She wobbly reaches down to the floor and picks up her bottle of bourbon. She holds it up and toasts, "Cheers!" and takes another drink before wandering out into the street.

Nanuet shakes his head and looks at Jake.  "Well my friend, looks like you are in for a long night."  He then looks back at Minerva and says "Well, how would you like to spend the rest of the evening?  Nothing elaborate like last night, but maybe some relaxing and rest?"

As Ruby wanders off into the night Minerva takes Jake by the arm and whispers into his ear.  "Senor, I do not see any sorcery affecting her, though she does carry something on her upper left leg." 

Jake takes that in and pauses a moment.  "Gracias."  He glances at the wobbly and receding red head, "We'll likely be very late.  I'm getting accustomed to being out late now anyway.  I expect we'll be taking at least some of our rest during the daylight hours soon anyway.  I'll likely sleep on the stage."  With that Jake nods and trails off after Ruby. 

"So Miss West, what say we see what this city looks like?"

Ruby gives Jake a crooked smile and takes his arm tightly in hers. "Good idea lover, you're so smart." She takes a sip from her bottle then offers it to Jake. 

They wander up and down the streets of the busy city, Jake trying to steer Ruby away from any potential trouble. She keeps trying to look up at the stars, and each time she gets closer to falling over. "You know, no matter where we go the stars always follow us. They must like us." They quietly continue their meandering through the streets, Ruby occasionally pointing out things she likes in windows, or laughing over some drunk person making a fool of themself. She stops to pet some scruffy stray dog before the continue on their way. 

Out of no where Ruby announces, "I'm hungry! Let's get a snack and keep the stars company."


----------



## orchid blossom

Kate looked to Chester and said, "Do you suddenly feel as if we had some horrible, communicable disease?" 

He grins. "Sometimes I wonder." He pauses and says, "Everyone's worried about Ruby. On the train she told me I couldn't help her. It won't stop me, but she's feeling the strain. Are you going to see this guy?"

She sighed a bit.  "I think I will take the man up on his offer, since you are willing to chaperone.  Discreetly."  She whispered, "I can't go to Ruby, so I might as well do something to keep my mind off it." 

"Well, you've been absoutely charming," she said louder, "but you seem to have lost your friends.  I think I'll go get another glass of wine while you look for them."  She got up and went back to her circut of the room, stopping to watch a poker game going on.

Chester watches her leave, trying to see if anyone else is paying her special attention. He continues nursing his beer. _Can't be a chaperone if I'm half seas over._

Several men eye the transfigured Kate as she makes her way around the room.  As she approaches the poker game the men seated in such a way that they were facing her all stop the game for a moment to take her in.  Those with their backs turned all crane their necks to see the object of desire of their fellow players.  Most of them go back to the game but a couple keep glancing over at her.

It took a great deal of control to keep herself from blushing.  She reminded herself that these men would never have glanced at Katherine Kale, but Maddie was a different story.  How much of her safety had been because she wasn't worth noticing was something Kate hadn't thought about before.  She suddenly remembered Maggie's story about how people had come to believe she and Tom were married. 

As casually as she could, Kate turned away from the game and found a quiet corner to sit in.

The time spent in the saloon passes fairly uneventfully.  A few people come and go, but no one that sticks out.  About an hour after Kate received the drink and the note from the bartender she finds him standing in front of her.   

"Well, you stuck around so I am thinking that is a good sign.  Give me a few minutes to get cleaned up and I can show you around town a bit?"

"I'd be glad to see some more of the town," she smiled brightly.  "I won't be here long, I have to leave on the next stage.  Is that tomorrow, or the next day?  The one out toward Thomasville?"

"Umm... Thomasville?  Oh Thomaswell you mean?  Well there is a stage that passes that way tomorrow, usually leaves around noontime.  Not sure why you'd want to head to that place though, not much there anymore.  So, what's your fancy?  Some dancing?  Live music or cards perhaps?  Oh, and the name's Joe, Joe Fisher." 

Joe offers his arm to Maddie and escorts her out into the street as they talk.

When Chester sees the bartender leave, he walks out the door. He finds a building to hide next to and waits for the man and "Maddie" to exit the bar.

"My name is Madeline Anders, but you can call me Maddie.  Oh, and music please!" She said brightly,  "And with music usually comes dancing."  She let the smile slip a bit in concern.  "I'm supposed to have family to visit in Thomaswell, would they still be there?  What happened to the town?"

"Well, I know a few places that have both live music and dancing, some nights it can get rather quiet so we should head over there now." 

Mr. Fisher leads Maddie through the streets of Albuquerque for about a dozen blocks and into what looks like the less wholesome part of town.  He walks close with her and answers any questions she asks with confidence.  "Lived here all my life, interesting town when you get to know your way around.  As far as your family in Thomaswell, if they told you they were still there then I imagine they would be, but Thomaswell has pretty much served it's purpose since the railroad heads further west now.  The town used to be a stopover point for travelers and traders heading that way but now everyone pretty much uses the train.  Folks down there must have some way to make a living but I am certain I don't know what it is." 

Once Joe is finished speaking they find themselves outside a seedy looking building with the windows shuttered and dark.  The sign hanging outside looks like the name has been changed a dozen times and now simply reads 'Dancin'.  Maddie however can here the sounds of music being played and people enjoying themselves inside.  "I know it don't look like much, but this place is a lot of fun.  Let's go have a look and see if you're agreeable."

The establishment reminded her of the place Mr. Gonzales had taken them in New Orleans, and that place had turned out to be fine.  Kate still wasn't sure she should even be here, but already she had learned something about Thomaswell.  An odd place for someone like Turner to be; there couldn't have been much to, she shivered at the thought, to sustain him there.  But perhaps a place that people had forgotten served to hide his activities.  If it was a small enough place, they would have to assume some of the residents were his agents. 

"Oh, I know you'll take care of me and keep anyone from giving me a hard time.  It can't hurt to look, can it?  And I do so love to dance," she finished, shooting a glance behind her to see if she could spot Chester.

Joe reaches into his pocket and takes out some coins.  "Need to pay a cover fee to get in the door.  Just stay close to me when we go in, at least until you get your bearings.  I can be dark and busy in there." 

He opens the door and hands a few coins to a large man standing just inside the door.  "Hey Tommy, this is for me and the lady.  Who's playing tonight?" 

"Connie's singing, didn't recognize the band, but she always changes it up." 

"Thanks Tommy." 

Joe leads Maddie inside the crowded narrow building.  As promised it was dark and packed.  A makeshift bar was set up on a table in the corner where patrons bought drinks from unlabeled bottles.  There was a stage against the wall opposite the door where they came in and a singer and a 5 piece band squeezed onto it.  The music was lively and mostly improvisational and couples danced enthusiastically throughout the room in unconventional dance steps. 

"Well it looks like were set up for some fun tonight?  Care for a drink or should we just dance?" Joe asked Maddie with his voice raised to compete with the music.

"Let's just dance!  Traveling with a hangover is never fun," she grinned.  "And if I get too drunk I wouldn't remember the fun I had, and I did promise to remember you, didn't I?" 

She grabbed unto his hand and pulled him out onto the dance floor, keeping her eye on the door hoping to see Chester come in.  "How long have you lived here?  You must get a lot of travelers in your saloon, being right next to the hotel and all," she shouted.

"Lived here my whole life, born and raised.  Never traveled anywhere, guess this place is exciting enough for me."  Joe moves around the dance floor surprisingly well considering his limp, he leads Maddie in an upbeat and lively dance the two moving spryly around the dance floor.  Maddie notices most of the people here are good dancers and all seem to be quite loose and free in their dancing form.  Several people seem to be in groups rather than couples as partners continuously change.   

"Yeah, we get a lot of travelers, on account of the train and the hotel being so close.  I think the boss would have preferred a more regular crowd for the card games and all but we do OK." 

Joe continues to dance as long as Maddie wants to.

Maddie danced for the next hour, trying to learn as much as she could about the area without raising suspicions.  They took a few breaks, when she chatted with other dancers.  She took no other partners, and when the ladies realized she wasn't changing they were more willing to chat with her.  She managed to lead a few conversations to a point where she could see if they remembered seeing Colin Turner, usually by saying she had met the most handsome man a couple towns back.   

After that hour passed, Maddie asked to go back to the hotel, saying, "My trip took more out of me than I thought.  I'm just exhausted, and I have another long trip tomorrow.  Would you walk me back to the hotel please?"

Unfortunately Kate/Maddie gets very little in the way of information regarding Colin Turner.  She hears that somebody matching his description used to pass through as a traveling salesman type a while back, but that he hasn't been through here in months as far as she knew. 

Joe does offer to escort Maddie back to the hotel. "Well I am sorry to hear that you'll be moving on so soon, I certainly did have a nice time with you.  Hope your family in Thomaswell is well. If you pass back through Albuquerque please stop by Kincaide's again."

"Oh, I'm sure I will.  How could I resist when you've been so friendly?  And such a gentleman."  She got up on her toes and kissed his cheek.  "Good night, Joe," she said, and with the same over the shoulder smile that she'd given him earlier she slipped into the hotel. 

Back in her room Kate breathed a sigh of relief.  She'd had a little taste of what it would be like to be Ruby for a night, and she was suddenly glad of her own modest figure that let her move mostly unnoticed. 

*        *        *

Minerva smiles in remembrance "Last night was quite special."  She pauses.  “I think that a little relaxation and rest are a good idea. We have a long day ahead of us tomorrow." Nanuet and Minerva find a quiet spot. They order a drink and Minerva shares her concerns. 

"I am worried about Ruby. She is becoming more volatile and skittish every day. If she does not come to terms with her fear soon, she is going to get us all killed. Her behavior is becoming so erratic that even Senor Jake cannot tell whether it is her insecurities causing her actions or Colin Turner influencing her mind. He even managed to convince me to use my magic to find out if that monster was controlling her… aaand as if Senor Jake is not already confused enough…" Minerva says in exasperation, “she has chosen _this_ moment to confront him about his feelings toward marriage. I don't know what is going on in that girls head, but this is *not* the time to distract him from the danger at hand." 

Nanuet thinks upon her words for a moment. "Well, I can't say that if I had that monster in my head that I would be acting any differently. Even though you used your prayers to examine her, can you be so sure that Turner's powers are of the nature that you can see them?”   

"Oh, I had not thought of that." she says in alarm. "I hope not! But I suppose it is possible." 

Nanuet leans closer. "He might be planting thoughts in her head right this very moment.  I agree, we can't trust Ruby to be herself until she proves that she is.   The marriage talk is bad timing, but that is something that they have to sort out between them.  Perhaps Aphrodite has influenced Ruby in that direction and that is why she brings it up now?  Jake is not the only one of us in this group though.  We are all here for the same reason and we will all have a role to play in this monster's demise." 

"Yes, but I don't think that this is Aphrodite’s influence. I suspect this is just Ruby being Ruby… and as for Jake, I would not assume that he is here for the same reasons as we are. I suspect that his sole purpose is to save Ruby and that he will do that any way that he can, even if that means letting the monster go free or sacrificing one of us.  As for Ruby I think that she will do the same for Jake.  Even if that means sneaking off with this monster and giving him what he wants. Minerva looks at Nanuet with a troubled expression. “No I do not think that we can trust either one of them until they learn to trust one another, or at least until we know what is going on in their heads.  Has Jake said anything to you?" 

"We talked when I followed him outside on the train, but I told him I would keep the conversation private.  Jake and Ruby have different motivations than us, that is for sure, but they have helped me in the past when I needed it and I don't think they would just throw any of us to the wolves." 

"I am not suggesting that they would do so willingly but they are very confused and uncertain about one another right now. Their fear clouds their faith and I do not believe that they are capable of making sound judgments. Please, just keep a close eye on them, for all of our sakes." 

Minerva sips her drink and stifles a yawn. She shakes her head as she thinks on her conversation with Ruby. "Why is it that people think that a piece of paper is needed as proof of their love? It does not change anything in the eyes of the gods. Does a birth registered in the family holy book make someone any more alive?  Or a death certificate make them more dead? No, it is as it is because the gods have ordained it to be so. Life would be much simpler if Ruby and Jake could accept that one simple premise instead of worrying about what _men_ have told them might happen if they dare to love too much. "She smiles sleepily and takes Nanuet's hands in hers.  "I do not need a piece of paper as proof of our bonding. I feel it in my heart and know it to be true." 

"I too feel our bond and know that it is strong.  I do however see the use of formal ceremony to make the bond official and public.  My people have a bonding ceremony to show that people are married and someday I would hope that we would do the same.  If anything it is a celebration of our love for one another.  I can see how Ruby would want vows from Jake, vows that would have some permanency and legs to stand on." 

Minerva looks at him questioningly.  "I agree that the ceremony is an important event meant to share ones happiness with the community and I look forward to the day when we share that moment with our friends and community, but I do not need words and ceremonies to prove my love for you or yours for me. I celebrate our bond each waking moment and in my dreams I celebrate it with the gods.  Do you believe that our bond is any less eternal, because we have not yet shared our knowledge with the community?" 

Nanuet takes Minerva's hands and looks deeply into her eyes.  He smiles and then speaks.  "Minerva Garcia Florencia, I love you.  No ceremony or piece of paper will change that.  We have a special bond, one that is even realized by the Gods. I am fully committed to you, and I hope you never doubt that." 

Minerva squeezes his hand.  “I do not, Mi Amor. My faith in our love is boundless and  eternal... but I would  like to take this opportunity to show you, once again, just _how much_ I love you. Come let us go upstairs," she says teasingly and rising takes him by the hand to lead him up to their room where she give him a thorough demonstration of her love for him.


----------



## orchid blossom

Jake steers Ruby towards the next lit and open door that seems like it would sell them some prepared food.  He hands her some money and takes the bottle.  "Get whatever you like.  I'll wait for you here and keep this safe for you." 

He positions himself so he can see inside but remains somewhat in the shadows.  He takes the opportunity to quickly swap the bullets around in his guns.  He loads normal rounds in his fast draw Colt and swaps the four of the five incendiary rounds in his long barreled Colt for Pierre's enchanted ones.  Once finished he comes to the doorway to wait for Ruby and the food.

Jake starts getting antsy when Ruby comes bouncing out after about 10 minutes with a grin on her face. "I got lots of stuff for us. I wasn't hungry before and I haven't eaten to much today but now I'm hungry and couldn't decide. So I made the guy give me lots of food. I got some for you too. Let's go find a good spot." 

They walk around for quite a bit, looking for something suitable. Finally on the outskirts of town Ruby finds a patch of grass surrounded by flowers next to a church. She plops down on the ground and starts digging through the bag pulling out cheese, bread and cookies. She pats the ground next to her to make sure Jake sits close. 

She pulls her shoes and stockings off to get more comfortable. As she picks at the bread she stretches out her long legs. "It's going to start getting hot soon. Then we'll be hot and sweaty all the time." 

Jake takes a hearty drink of the bourbon and sits close to her.  Handing the bottle to her he asks, "Why do you say that?" 

Ruby takes the bottle then throws her bare leg over Jake's. She scrunches her nose at him, "Because summer is almost here and it gets very warm in the summer around here. I mean, around where we live. I forgot we're not there. Not now anyway." The thought runs through Ruby's brain that she might never get back home but she quickly pushes it away and doesn't mention it. Instead she takes another sip of bourbon. "Thank goodness we found a bottle. Tonight was just not a whiskey night." 

Jake starts mulling over how he is going to engage Ruby's personal demons.  He's met them before, but never really wrestled with them.  Up until now he's only held them at bay. "I enjoy sitting under the stars, watching them watching us."  _You have got to find that fiery Ruby West in there Jacob Cooke,_ a little voice inside his head says to him, _both your lives depend on it._  In his mind he nods in agreement.  Jake the convincer, Jake the diplomat, Jake Cook with the silver tongue starts to work on helping the woman he loves fight her personal demons and whatever that fiend Colin Turner has done to her.  "Not that I don't enjoy the warm sunshine, they both enrich my life in their own way.  I would hate to have to choose one over the other, I like deciding from day to day which I will enjoy." 

She smiles goofily at Jake. "Yes, I agree darling. I like the sun feeling warm on my skin. I think we're more night kind of people though. The cool air and the stars after one of those hot days. Of course, I used to get to sleep all day and stay up all night much more regular." She giggles. "But being with you is more fun no matter what time of day it is." 

"I thank my luck every day that you choose to spend those days and nights with me.  Even if you tan and I burn," he adds in a teasing tone. He times a pause and continues speaking, "I was thinking about what you shared with me on the train.  I know you have worried about your future. It must be incredibly tempting for someone as beautiful as Ruby West to be offered the chance to defy old age." 

"Yes, you should be thanking Tyche I choose to spend my time with you Silver Jake Cook," Ruby teases back by pinching his arm. Her giggles die off and her face becomes more serious as she takes another sip of bourbon. "Yes, I worry about my future now, that is true. Because I don't like what most of my past was like." A hiccup escapes her lips but she ignores it. "Also true that the thought of never getting old and ugly is appealing. I mean, it only took three months for me to be covered in scars and now I will probably get wrinkles from all the stress and worry. And when I get old and wrinkly who will want me then?" She picks at a blade of grass, eventually pulling it from the ground. 

"It is true that at first I was attracted to you because... well because you are beautiful.  I made no secret that I was partial to curves.  I was and still am enthralled by your singing."  Jake takes the bottle back from her and has a small drink.  "Do you think that is all there is?"  He lays back on the grass looking straight up at the stars.  "There is so much more." 

Ruby watches Jake lie back in the grass and stare up at the stars. Even now at a time like this he seemed relaxed and Ruby was jealous. She leans over him, her dress strap of her traveling dress falling off her shoulder. She looks at his face curiously, "What do you mean there is so much more? More to what?" 

His lips curl every so slightly in a smile.  "More to you Ruby West, more to you.  Do you remember how I answered when you asked me what I liked best about you?  You thought I would say something like the way you wiggle your hips when you walk, the shape of your bosom, or how you touch me in just the best ways in our private time.  All of which I do enjoy immensely.  Do you remember what I told you?" 

Ruby looks up to the sky and squints her eyes as she wracks her brain trying to recall. Finally she looks back to Jake and shakes her head. "No, I don't remember. Can you remind me?" 

“Gladly.  You are more alive than anyone I have ever met." 

Ruby is silent for a long while. She reaches and picks a white flower out of the nearby bed. She spins it around in her hand then finally looks back to Jake with furrowed brows. "I don't know what that means. I mean, I'm not dead yet so that means I'm still alive. How can you be more alive?" Intrigued, she puts the flower up to her nose and tickles herself with it, eliciting giggles while she waits for the answer. 

"The little bounce in your walk when you are happy, even when you talk it is like you are singing, the way you flip your hair and twirl your finger in it, how you bite your lip when you are uncertain," Jake's smile grows a little larger, "the way you pout when you are disappointed, how your bright soul lights up the world around you.  Colors are brighter when you hold them."  Jake runs his finger down the stem of the flower.  "There is something about you that makes everyone feel more alive.  How you light up my world." 

Ruby places a hand on either side of Jake and lowers herself over him until her lips are very close to his and her hair covers him. "I like that baby; I hope I always can light up your world because it's my world too." She finishes the distance and kisses her lover, a soft full kiss on the lips. She only pulls back slightly from him. "You're a smooth talker Mr. Cook and you could win any girl's heart. But I'm glad you chose mine." 

"You know its not just talk, you can see it in my eyes can't you?"  Jake unbuttons several buttons on his shirt.  He takes her hand and places it on his chest.  "You can feel my heart, what does it make you think?" 

Ruby stares deeply into Jake's eyes as she lets her hand wander over his chest. She says solemnly, "Yes Jake, I can see it in your beautiful sparkling eyes that you're telling me the truth." Her hand stops wandering directly over Jake's pounding heart. "It makes me think you want me." She leans down again and kisses him, harder than before. 

He enjoys the moment, the respite from his careful responses.  Even though they come from his heart, he is careful, very careful because so much is at stake.  His next thought is, _I am sorry to put you through this Ruby .._  He waits for Ruby to again look skyward before he speaks. "It must be a horrible thing to feel differently about a beating heart.  I cannot even imagine it making me lick my lips in hunger.  The taste of warm blood satisfying a craving, becoming your sustenance, what keeps you alive.  Looking at every living creature as food.  How could you not look at your friends or even your lover as a source of your next meal? Necessary like breathing air..."  He pauses ever so slightly, just enough to make the next statement more poignant.  "I never imagined I would need anyone like I need air.  Ruby, what I take from you doesn't make you any less does it?  It would surely rend my heart and leave me to die if it did." 

Ruby pulls back, sits up and away from Jake and presses her hand on her stomach. "That's sick Jacob Cook. What are you talking about?" Ruby is visibly upset at Jake's jarring words. 

She breathes in deeply and tries to calm herself down. She reaches for the bottle of bourbon and takes a huge swig. Finally she looks back at him. "No, why would it make me less? You take much much less than you give." 

"I feel like I get so much more from you than I give you, I do not say this to debate with you.  I will admit that encountering Turner has me shaken, has me questioning a good many things.  It has only made my feelings about you stronger though."  He turns his head and looks at her.  "I felt it Ruby.  The man that was once Turner was cold, his body, his blood...  his soul."  He turns his eyes back towards the sky.  "There is no life in him.  He is a consumer of life.  How many lives has he ended, how many bright souls has he turned into empty shells of their former selves?"  Jake sighs outwardly; inwardly he winces at the emotional trauma he is dragging her through.  "It is regrettable that he is cursed.  Life can be so unfair.  Life was unfair to you, but you did something to change it.  You didn't intentionally destroy others because life gave you an unfair burden.  You have to wonder if he has tried to break that curse or if he just revels in the power it gives him to control others, to suck the life from them.  It is a crime against humanity to pass that curse on." 

Ruby shivers and wraps her arms around herself.  "What are you saying Jake? He's trying to curse me and make me like that?" Tears begin to well up in her eyes again but she wipes at them before they can escape. "I HATE feeling weak around you," she says stubbornly. She looks down and is quiet for a moment before she says, "I didn't do anything to change my unfair circumstances. You did." 

"No, Ruby West, you had everything to do with changing your life." Jake sits up and looks deep into her eyes.  "You didn't give up, you kept trying no matter how hopeless it seemed.  You draw things from me that I didn't think possible.  You see things in me that no one else sees.  If I changed your life it is only because you helped find those things in me, things I could not find on my own."  He holds out a hand with his palm open, reaching towards her hand but not taking it, leaving an open invitation.  "I am frightened too.  Maybe we all see parts of ourselves in this monster.  It is a horrible and terrifying moment to identify with such evil."  Jake's face looks grim.  "Perhaps there is one thing I have in common with that monster.  We both desire you.  The difference is that no matter how desperately I want you, I will never take from you anything you are unwilling to give.  I want you warm and alive, bringing color and life to the world.  To me.  There is no averting it, that fiend is my enemy.  That abomination that would steal the color from my eyes and air from my lungs.  My choice is clear and made; there is no other path I can travel." 

"Jake, you're so sweet, you're so...strong. You're very strong." Ruby glances down at Jake's outstretched hand. In his upturned palm a small scar, a scar which she shares. She reaches out and gently traces the scar with the tip of her finger. "I told you, I want what you want. I don't want to die. I said I would help you. I don't know what more I can do. I've just been very confused, especially since Thursday..." her voice trails off. She takes Jake's hand in hers. "I will do everything I can to help you, I will do anything to make sure he doesn't hurt you. I will ALWAYS do anything I can to help you. I only hope that it is enough." 

She grasps his hand tighter. "I wish that you and I could fly away, away from here and never have to talk about anyone wanting me again. It would always be you and me." She smiles softly. "Maybe a foolish dream but I like it none the less." She blinks a couple of times. "But that is never to be. There will always be someone else." 

"Your goddess has given you the gift and the burden of being desirable.  If that means I must suffer chasing away others it seems a small price to pay for the treasure of having your love and the joy of giving mine in return."  He gives her hand a squeeze.  "You asked me what you need to do and I asked for some time to think.  Well I have....." 

He adjusts himself so he is facing her fully.  He offers his other hand to her.  "You pointed out that no one knows me better.  No one knows my strengths and weaknesses like you do.  It is all true.  Having you working against me would be devastating.  You also suggested that you were doubtful that I can destroy Turner, that he is too powerful.  I need someone at my side, someone who knows my strengths and weakness, who knows what I am thinking, who knows what I am going to do before I even do." Jake remembers something Nanuet said to him.  "Someone who can shore up my weaknesses with their strengths.  Yes, listen to me Ruby, with your strengths."   

"Who has more to gain than you?  Who else can make me more than I am?  I need you to be strong with me, like you have been in the past, like I know you can now." 

"Here is what I need you to do."  Jake speaks slowly and clearly.  "Let go of any guilt over what he has done to you, it is like a sickness not a flaw or a crime.  You only endured a sickness we can cure.  No more bolting terrified, use your head and manage your fear.  Stay with me unless we agree to part.  When we get to Thomaswell control your drinking.  When we find him, don't look at his eyes, don't let him see yours.  If I falter and he controls me use your powers to stop me, do anything to stop me.  I could be the most dangerous out of all of us if he controlled me.  Most of all Ruby, make certain deep down in your heart that you have decided to live, decided to fight, decided that you are going to do everything possible to make sure you and I, that all of us come out of this alive.  Having decided it, all we need is to help our luck along and we will persevere.  No heroes, no sacrificing yourself for me, because all you will do is take away the very air that I breathe." 

Ruby silently listens to Jake speak for a long while, his words full of passion and determination. _He IS strong,_ she thinks, _So strong, and confident. He is always here to pick me up when I’m down, which is quite often. And brave, in the face of such evil and desperation… _

Ruby sighs. “Baby, you and I are just meant to be together. We fit in every way. At least I feel that way.” She grips his hands tighter, “I like that, our weakness and our strengths work together. Most of the time I feel we can do anything. But I was so scared on Thursday when you had so many reasons we don’t work, reasons we shouldn’t always be together, you frightened me …” She stops mid thought and shrugs. 

Ruby is silent again, considering the rest of Jake’s words. “I can’t sleep or relax without the drink. I’m afraid to have more dreams.” She looks down at the ¾ empty bottle lying on the blanket. “I can’t bare them and I don’t know if the next one might be real.” She realizes the serious conversation has taken part of her happy giddy feelings away and longs to take another drink but doesn’t want to let go of Jake. 

“I told you I will fight. I don’t want to be one of him, whatever he is. But there is one thing I can’t promise. And that is that I will do what I must to keep you safe. If that means something happens to me, I accept that. And don’t argue with me, you would do the same, you would do anything you could to keep me safe.” 

Jake's eyelids close part way as he looks at her, obvious that his is mulling something over.  "I will accept that, but do not forget my words of tonight."  He brings both of Ruby's hands to his lips and kisses them.  "I am sorry about Thursday, I did not mean those words the way you understood them.  You told me that you don't know how to be my girl, what in Hades do I know about being your man?  I am doing the best I know how.  What we have is precious.  The first thing you learn when you decide to be a professional poker player is not to gamble with anything you are not willing to lose. There is no rush.  Give us time, let us find the way to the future together."  Jake releases one of her hands and reaches for the bottle.  After he takes a goodly drink from it, he offers it to Ruby. 

"Enjoy it.  It will be the last good falling down drunk we are going to have until our business in Thomaswell is done."  Jake's eyes take on a twinkle and a smirk springs to his face.  "Another good reason to be done quickly.  I am going to get so drunk when this is over that we will need to hire a man with a wheel barrow to cart me around."  He starts laughing and sprawls backwards onto the grass. 

Ruby laughs freely as Jake falls into the thick grass. “Yes, I’d say a good celebrate is in order when we are finished. We’ll have a grand time trying to top ourselves and find out just how much we can forget. Maybe in Tucson, maybe somewhere else, maybe home.” She smiles and a few more giggles come from Ruby before she is quiet. The thought still swims in her mind that she needs some time alone to sort things out but realizes this is not a good time to continue that conversation with Jake. 

She remains sitting, looking at the stars for a long while as she drinks from the bottle. She looks back over her bare shoulder at Jake, “Baby, as for us, you don’t have to worry about the future. As long as I am alive and breathing I’m yours. You and I, we do our best for each other and it's good enough, it's never been better, right? No more getting married nonsense, one more thing off your always moving mind. Even if you asked me now I wouldn’t say yes because I know you would only be doing it for me and not yourself. And that's not fair. So you see, you don’t have to ever think on it again.” She smiles at him before turning her face back to the stars and drinking from the now quickly diminishing bottle. 

After she looks skyward he eyes her suspiciously, shrugs and grins.  "Pass me that bottle before you find the bottom, I have need of it.  Oh, and cut some cheese up.  You'll have to use your knife as mine hasn't been properly cleaned since...  the last time I used it." 

“Do you have to bring that up?” Ruby says while passing Jake the bottle. “It’s hard enough to not think about it.” She crawls across the blanket and rifles through the bag pulling out a little brown package. “Besides, I already had it cut up.” She crawls back towards Jake, opens the twine and thrusts it towards him. Taking another gulp like she’s not getting it back, she then passes the bottle to Jake too. 

“You know, there are many reasons I can’t wait for this to be over. There is so much to think about, so many things I never thought of before, so much has changed. I guess it’s time for me to figure out my life for real.” A thoughtful look crosses Ruby’s face before she again looks over her shoulder at Jake. “Take a trip, maybe a couple of trips, get back to some singing and some gambling,” She bites her lip, “And of course to be able to relax and look into your twinkling eyes and see you want me, find that you desire me and discover your other parts agree too,” her eyes twinkle and she giggles, “And get lost in the soft blankets on our bed…when it’s ours again,” Ruby sighs. “So much to look forward to.”   

He starts to say something when she drinks hard from the bottle but decides against it. "So much to look forward to, starry nights and certain love."  Jake drinks long on the bottle as well and hands it back to her.  He grabs some of the cheese and lays flat again with his head resting against her body.  He is content to watch the stars and feel her close by. 

Ruby plays with Jake’s hair as she hiccups, twisting it around and around her fingers. She lets the disturbing thoughts flee from her mind and the liquor do its job. Everything starts getting happily blurry and a smile comes to her face that doesn’t leave. “So babbeee,” she slurs,  “Do you think we’ll always live in Promise City? Do you think one day we’ll have a house of our own?” 

"No, I don't think we'll always live in Promise City.  We'll get bored and the silver mines will play out.  Question is which one happens first.  It's a big world out there, plenty to see.  Might be nice to just have a home, but then if we are traveling all over creation we might never see it after we build it."  Jake chuckles. 

Ruby giggles again and tussles Jake’s hair. “I’d like to have a house with you Jacob Alistair Cookie. I don’t care where it is.” Hiccup. “Have you ever been to New York City? You’d like it there. Although there is the pesky problem of my parents being there.” 

"I've never been.  Father never took the family far from home, he was too busy trying to move up to even look around.  As long as your parents are no more than pesky, we can visit New York.  After all we have been through, meddling parents just don't compare.  I know you don't think so, but Ruby West has grown in many ways.  I'm sure they would be expecting the child Constance Grace, and not prepared for the woman my Ruby West has become.  No worries, you'll know when it is time to visit New York again." 

Ruby ponders but only for a moment. “Alright, take me home baby, I mean wherever home is tonight, I’m getting tired finally. I would like to stay out under the stars but we don’t even know where we are.” Ruby ends her statement with a barrage of hiccups. “Plus I want you to tell me you love me and romance me.” 

Ruby stumbles as she tries to get up, over and over. She giggles at herself, unable to get off the ground. “Help me up silly!” she says loudly. 

Jake helps her up, and picks up around them.  They stagger back to the hotel, asking directions several times and only making a few wrong turns before finally arriving. 

Clinging to a dresser, Ruby scrunches her nose at the modest but clean room. “This ihsn’t very romantic or even very nice. This was the besht you could do?” 

Jake raises an eyebrow, "I didn't pick out the rooms, Nanuet did and I was busy cha-" Jake drops his duster on the floor and walks over to Ruby.  He escorts her to the bed and with a crooked smile pushes her onto it.  "Did I ever tell you how alluring you are when you are being fussy?"  He puts his hands on her legs and runs them up to her thighs, hoping to find her enchanted dagger or a gun with some magic bullets on the left side. "You'll just have to accept my meager apologies and instead listen to me drone on and on about how much I love you." 

“Fhussy!” Ruby exclaims. “Just because I insist on a chertain level of comfort …” She is quickly distracted by Jake’s wandering hands. His hands hit her gun on her right thigh and her enchanted dagger strapped to her left. Ruby pulls herself up on her elbows and watches Jake. She smiles mischievously at him and pulls her skirt up, stopping just short of revealing herself. She raises an eyebrow, “Did you find shomething you were looking for?” 

"There is just something dangerously enticing about disarming a woman’s thighs...."  Jake mutters and removes the sheath and then holster.   The last little bit of concern dissipates allowing him to focus on the task at hand.  "No, haven't found it yet so I'll just keep searching....  you know how thorough I can be."   Good to his word, Jake was very thorough in his attempts to keep Ruby's thoughts on more pleasant matters.


----------



## orchid blossom

*Sunday, April 9th 1882*

Jake did not sleep very soundly and was up at dawn.  He dressed quietly and just before he departs the room he turns back and leaves a message on the mirror.  He stares quietly at Ruby for a minute before he slips out the door. 

Down stairs he inquires about an apothecary or native medicine shop and a gun dealer.  Once out on the street he locates someplace where he can buy some quick breakfast and coffee before following the directions the clerk at the hotel gave him.

Ruby wakes with a moan early the next morning and squints at the light filtering in the window. She grabs her head and squeezes it, hoping to make the pain go away. Whether it was all the bourbon, the vocal acrobatics brought on by Jake, or the fact that she was probably still drunk, she had a splitting headache. 

She sits up slowly, the room spinning. She dangles her legs over the edge of the bed, trying to will herself to get up. She looks over her shoulder for Jake and furrows her brows when she sees he is gone. _Well, this will make what I want to do easier...But where is he? _

She dresses very slowly in her traveling outfit from the day before. She attempts to fix her hair but the battle is over before it really begins. As she wages war with her hair she notices a familiar quick scrawl on the mirror in her lipstick:  BE BACK SOON.  DO YOU STILL LOVE ME TODAY?  <DRAWN HEART>

She can't help the silly grin that comes to her face but quickly regrets it as it feels like a boulder pounding on her head. She gently shakes her head then makes her way out. She slips though the door and tries to quietly shut it, but winches even at the small click. 

She momentarily rests her head against the door when she notices an elderly couple exiting the next room. They both give her very nasty glances before the woman says, "You should be ashamed of yourself Miss." Not wanting to get into a heated conversation with the morality police she responds with a fake blush, "That's Mrs. I'm quite sorry if we kept you up last night. We're on our honeymoon and I'm afraid my enthusiasm got away with me." 

Both the man and the woman return her blush and they apologize before quickly heading off. With a satisfied smile Ruby heads to the front desk and inquires after a doctor. After given directions she gets herself a cup of coffee and quickly makes her way to the doctor's office, pulling her hat as far forward as she can to block the sun. 

She finds the door closed and locked so she knocks gently but persistently. "Hello... Doc?"

"After a few moments a man with wild hair and a bushy mustache answers the door while adjusting his suspenders.  He has wool pants over full length long johns, neither of which look very clean.  "What's the matter miss can't you read, I ain't open yet.  Had some business I had to take care of.  You Ok?  You dying or something?" 

As the man is talking to Ruby a young blonde woman squeezes past him in the door way and stumbles out into the street.  "Don't worry Doc, I'll see you later, my husband's probably looking for me anyways."

Ruby puts a hand to her head as the blonde rushes out. "Oh, I am SO sorry..." 

"Nevermind," he answers before ushering her inside and offering her a seat. "You look pale, what's wrong?" 

"Yes... I... I been having some headaches lately. I have a bad one now." She looks him in the eyes. "I'm hoping you can help me."

"Hmm... well I can give you some laudanum, that's what I usually do for headaches."  The doctor heads over to a cabinet and fishes in his pockets for some keys.  Finally he pulls something out of his pocket and unlocks the lock.  He swings the door open and immediately grabs a small bottle off the top shelf.  He walks back to the door and makes sure the sign still says closed and then walks towards Ruby.  "So miss, how were you expecting to pay for that?" he says with a wink.

"How do your customers normally pay for this?" she asks flatly, grabbing the bottle out of his grubby hands.

The doctor chuckles and shows a toothy grin.  "Depends on how bad they want the medicine.  Give me $5 and you can have the bottle otherwise we can work out something else."

Ruby reaches down deep into her bodice and pulls out a wad of money. She counts out 5 $1 bills then stuffs the rest back in. "Very professional Doc," she says as she drops the money on a nearby table.

The Doctor continues to smile. "Hey, it's a living.  Somebody's gotta cater to you women who need their fix.  There are some who can pay and some who can't, so we get a little creative.  That way everybody is happy."

Ruby concludes that if her head wasn't pounding she would have slapped the good doctor but instead decides to leave it be. "I'm sure you've found some inventive ways but that is not MY way. Have a good day, doctor." 

Ruby hurries out the door and breathes a sigh of relief. She immediately pours a bit into her cold coffee and drinks it down with a satisfied, “Ahhh.” 

By the time she gets back to the hotel she is feeling it, her headache slightly relieved and a warm happy feeling inside her. She goes back to their room and without removing any clothes, collapses blissfully onto the Jakeless bed.

It is nearly ten o'clock when Jake returns to the hotel with all he sought.  Though he is bone tired, there is still a spring in his step. _I suppose I can't be sure,_ he thinks to himself, but _last night was promising.  It could have gone far worse.  I think I helped her.  Hermes, I would care to know for sure though_

Jake enters the room and finds Ruby still sleeping.  He gently shakes her shoulder.  "Good morning."

Ruby cracks open her eyes and moans dreamily, "Good morning baby." She lazily reaches out her arms for him. "Where did you go?"

"Last night you gave me an idea.  I went to buy what we needed.  I don't know if we'll need to do this or not but it is always good to have something in our pocket to improve our odds."  She look him questioningly.  "You thought I could kill you.  Well I don't know if I could ever do that, and I don't want to even think about it.  Its not important if you or I think that is true.... but what if someone else thought it was true?"  Jake proceeds to tell her his plan.

Ruby eyes widen and she sits up on her elbows. Speaking slowly she says seriously, "You're going to shoot me? And kill me? This is your plan?" 

Then she breaks into soft giggles, "You worry too much. Why don't you worry about kissing me instead?" And she again tries to get her arms around Jake's neck.

Jake lets her put her arms around him.  "Are you listening to me?"  He looks around the room for a bottle that Ruby may have gotten into.  "Did you start drinking again this morning?"

Ruby squeezes Jake. "Yes, I'm listening darling. No, I did not start drinking again today, if you mean the bourbon, although we really did drink a lot of it last night. I had some coffee and a headache." She glances over to the small table to double check she kept the bottle from the doc in the pocket of her coat. She makes sure not to look too long into Jake's eyes, just in case. 

"Can you blame me for wanting your sweet and sexy kisses?" She giggles. 

"Ok, ok, the plan. Yes, it's a good plan. While I am loathe to get out of bed I'd rather go find out if this plan will work so we can get back home and celebrate."

Jake relaxes a little.  "Good.  Let us get packed up and out of this cramped," he is turned away when he says this and grins, "little hotel room and on our way.  I'm going to sleep on the stage ride."  He packs up what little he unpacked and carries their load down stairs when Ruby is ready.

"Me too! Sleep on the stage that is." Ruby carefully chose her dress for the day, leaving behind her dirty travel dress for Jake to pack away. The thought occurs to Ruby that is she dressing for _him_ but quickly pushes the thought out of her mind. 

After Jake brings everything down Ruby also comes down and sits in the small restaurant. She orders another coffee and when it arrives she skillfully takes out her little bottle and holds it under the table while she puts a few drops in. Smiling happily she drinks her coffee and waits for Jake and the others to join her.

Ruby's eyes lit up when she saw Maddie. Ruby started to stand and call out "K.." but Jake noticed and quickly pulled her back into her chair and put a hand over her mouth. He gave her "the look" and she nodded, remembering Kate was in disguise for a reason. 

Jake slowly takes his hand off Ruby's mouth and she smiles at him. "Thanks, I forgot," and she waits for Maddie to join them.

Nanuet and Minerva enjoyed a lazy morning in bed, but eventually Nanuet had to get up and see what was going on with the others.  By 10:00 Jake had returned so he gathered all his and Minerva's belongings and the couple joined their companions downstairs at the hotel. 

"Glad to see everybody made it back safely.  Maddie is it?  I see you are enjoying my friends company again.  Still about 2 hours till the stage leaves.  Anything we need to do until then?"

"I'm free as a bird," Maddie said smiling.  "What could anyone have to do on such a fine morning?  I had a lovely night last night.  The bartender from next door took me dancing." 

She chatted on, hoping they would understand what she was telling them.  "I'm a little worried.  He said Thomaswell is kind of worn out, a lot of people have left.  I hope my family is still there, these boomtowns really go bust when they go.  I don't know why anyone would want to live there, I can't live without plenty of other people around me, kind of feeds my spirit to meet lots of new people.  But I suppose some people like a small place where they know everyone."

"Dancing!" Ruby exclaims loudly, "You went dancing without me?" She turns to Jake, "Why didn't we go dancing?" 

She takes another sip of her coffee with another, “Ahhhhh.” 

"So what are you saying? There's no people left in Thomasville?"

"Oh, sure there's people.  It's still a town there.  But the railroad used to stop there or something and now it doesn't anymore.  So they used to be busy all the time and now it's quiet.  I guess maybe some saloons and hotels closed up.  I don't know what else people do there, but apparently some of them are still doing it. 

I guess it's silly to think my Aunt and Uncle would have moved away.  They'd have told us."

Chester joins the group. He acts surprised that Maddie has also joined them. "Good morning Maddie. Are you going to Thomaswell, too?" He whispers to her, "It looks like you had fun last night. You might not have seen me at the dance hall. I was in a shadowed corner. I trailed him back to his place, but nothing seemed out of the ordinary."

Ruby sits quietly, for a change, and lets everyone else talk details. _I know what I have to do..._


----------



## orchid blossom

The time drags by, with butterflies of nervousness growing in Ruby’s stomach. Finally they make their way to the stage office. Jake goes in the office to purchase the tickets while Chester and Nanuet load up their belongings. 

Ruby asks the stage driver, "So how far of a trip is it to Thomaswell?"

The stage driver, an older, grizzled man with a tired look pushes his hat back to look at the person posing questions to him.  "Thomaswell?  Should be about 6 or 7 hours.  That where you folks headed?  Hadn't stopped there in quite a while, but this is my second trip there in the last couple days.  Just freight last time though.  Well, if you're all loaded up then the quicker you get on board the quicker we get going."

Ruby raises her eyebrows, "6 or 7 hours! Ugh. I hope I can sleep." 

"Freight you say? I thought that town was fairly empty. Must have been something good with some happy well paying recipients..."

"Didn't bother to check, just left it at the office.  I get paid the same either way.  I'll try and keep the bumps to a minimum so you can get some shut-eye miss."

Ruby smiles at him dazzlingly and looks up from under her eyelashes. "My, isn't that nice of you! I surely will appreciate it."

The men finish loading the luggage on the coach and no one else shows up to take the southward ride.  The coach driver explains that there are a few stops on the way before they reach Thomaswell but he doesn't expect too many if any other passengers.   

Once everyone is settled the coach gently pulls forward and begins to head south out of Albuquerque.

Ruby pulls her legs up underneath her and cuddles up to Jake, resting her head on his shoulder. 

Her headache is lessened but still noticeable and she ponders if she should let herself fall asleep again. Too quickly her eyes start to droop and Jake can feel her body relax as the rocking motions of the stage put her to sleep.

Once on the stage, Maddie pulled out the little purse she had taken out the night before to put the money she'd taken out with her the night before back with the rest. 

"Damn it," she said suddenly, pulling out a very thin fold of bills.  "Someone robbed me last night!"

Chester says, "Are you sure? Maybe you packed it?"

"Yes, I'm sure.  It's not a lot of money, I just hate to think that Joe went to all that trouble just to rob me.  I'm going to assume it was a pick-pocket," she said with a little shake of her head.  "Thankfully, Daddy always told me not to carry more money than I need so they only got my fun money.  Well, that'll teach me.  Next time I keep it down the front of my dress."

"Well, keeping it down your dress will certainly keep it hidden, but who will prevent someone from finding it? It is not safe in these parts for a woman, especially one as striking as yourself," she smiles amiably, "to travel alone. You are welcome to continue to travel with us." She pats Nanuet's hand and eyes Jake and Chester. "I am quite sure that the gentlemen in our party would not mind being escort to one more beautiful woman."

"Nope, no trouble at all.  Feel free to tag along with us, always safety in numbers anyway."  Nanuet says.  "But I am not sure who you are calling Gentlemen!" he adds with a chuckle.

The stage coach ride seems to go on forever.  Much of the terrain is similar to what they saw on the train ride, flat open land with mountains in the distance.  The road is relatively flat and there is no spot that would be a likely ambush spot.  The driver assures the group that they really don't get much trouble on this route. 

Shortly before the sun goes down a small town appears on the horizon.  "That would be Thomaswell folks.  Shouldn't be too long now."

Nanuet takes an observing glance at his companions one at a time, saving Minerva for last.  He tried to determine their state of being and attitude.  A nervous energy could be felt throughout the coach as the passengers fidgeted and stretched, most eyes fixed on their destination. 

Jake stirs awake.  The naps weren't long or deep but he managed to sleep most of the ride.  He stretches a bit before combing his hair over with his fingers to change the part of his hair.  He fishes around in his pocket for the glasses he recently acquired and then straightens out his hat. 

They man they know well enough as Jake Cook extends his hand to Madeline.  The familiar chin beard now replaced by an overall stubbly growth, his eyes are behind a pair of wire rimmed glasses and his hair falls evenly underneath the brim of a hat that no long slants at the slight rakish angle.  "Alistair Jacobs of Denver, pleased to make your acquaintance."  The slight Philadelphia accent is gone and replaced with a subtle mid-western one.  It wouldn't fool anyone who knew him well, but was just different enough to fool a description of him.  "I'll make up what I do for a living when I find out what they need in town."  The little smirk that comes to his face ruins the disguise for them but is quickly gone.

Nanuet says, "So do we have any expectations of what we will find when we step off this coach?  I mean are we walking right into a fight?  Are we ready for this?"

"I imagine it will look like a town.  Otherwise the stage wouldn't still be coming here.  Other than that, I don't know what to expect."  Jake starts changing the rounds in his pistols.  "Everyone should have some kind of story to tell about why they are here.  I suppose since the stage never comes here just our arrival is suspicious."  Jake chuckles.  "Listen and learn before you say much.  Stepping off the coach and saying we are here to hunt blood sucking monsters is probably a poor plan.  If we don't come up with a better plan and I think of something while we are there just follow my lead.  I doubt anyone is going to believe all of us coming here together is a coincidence."

"I'm not sure what you're all hiding from, I thought we were going there to confront this guy.  I suppose anything that you think will give you an edge is good, just not my style I guess," Nanuet says.

"I'd be perfectly happy if he was standing in the street waiting for me to gun him down."  Jake finishes loading the incendiary shells in his long barreled pistol and starts on Pierre's enchanted loads in his fast draw pistol.  "I somehow doubt it.  Besides, didn't you two," indicates to Nanuet and Minerva, "say he needs to stay out of the sun?  That indicates to me he has folks protecting him or he hides or something.  I'm not optimistic that we'll be unnoticed by him for long, but why put up a sign and make it too easy?"  Jake then loads Ruby's shotgun with the acid shells, then his own sawed off with the same.  Finally he checks his Spencer and is satisfied that it is ready to go.  "Nanuet, if he is hanging around where we can confront him we can do it your way."  Jake draws his favored Colt and spins the cylinder.  "I wouldn't mind that at all."

Ruby blinks a few times, as she wakes she is momentarily confused by the shoulder she was leaning on due to Jake's new look. 

She is quiet while her friends discuss their arrival in town and tactics. 

She sits forward in her seat and stretches her long arms and legs. Then she speaks suddenly, "I told you, he'll know I'm here, that I'm coming, I'm sure of it. It wont be a surprise. He's waiting for me." 

The desire to drink from her hidden bottle was strong but not wanting to share her little secret with her friends instead she leans back and starts twirling her fingers in her hair as she gazes out the window.

"Damn."  Is all Jake says and leans his head against the inside wall of the bouncing stage.

Without turning her gaze from the window she says, "But he's probably not expecting the rest of you, at least not Minerva, Nanuet, Chester or especially Kate."

"Well then he doesn't know you or us too well.  We would never leave you to fight a battle like this alone.  It is best if he doesn't know we are coming, and soon he will regret all that he has done."

Minerva says, "There probably isn't a preacher in this town. I'm sure that it will be easy enough to come up with a reason for Nanuet and myself to be here, some sort of Church business...." she shrugs her shoulders. "As for finding who we are looking for. Yes, I think it is reasonable to assume that we will be safe from him during the day. I think our best bet is to discreetly inquire as to the location of the freight that was forwarded here...but we need to be very careful who we talk to and extremely careful after dark. Oh, I almost forgot. I brought us something to help protect us from this abomination," she says, opening up her basket and pulling out what looks like necklaces made of large cloves of garlic.  "Here, she says tossing one to each of them.  We should all wear these at night. Padre Valdez said that it might keep him away and we need every advantage that we can get."

"I won't lie,” Nanuet says, “so if you want to make up stories you can.  I will just try and keep quiet but if confronted directly, I just won't make things up." 

Nanuet looks at the bulbs of garlic hanging from twine that Minerva is handing out. 

"Now wearing this thing around won't raise any suspicions!" he says trying to stifle a chuckle.

"And it smells bad," Ruby chimes in.

"This is no time to worry about how you smell. Besides, between the train ride and the coach ride, I'm not sure we smell much better without it. It's just a simple precaution. If you don't want to wear it just hide it in your pocket or under your clothes." Minerva says firmly.

Ruby waits until Minerva turns her head then scrunches her nose at her.

Minerva watches to make sure that everyone, despite their grumbling, puts on a necklace. She is watching Ruby especially close but chooses to ignore her when she scrunches her nose. "It is important that *everyone* wear one." she re-iterates as she eyes Ruby.

Nanuet grudgingly puts the "necklace" of garlic over his neck and sits quietly.

Ruby stuffs her garlic necklace in her pocket before looking out the window again as they approach. The sun is setting and orange, pinks and purples fill the sky as the stars try to come out from their hiding spots. She sighs and says a quick prayer to Aphrodite to watch over her, Jake and her friends this evening.  She grasps Jake's hand in hers as they near the town.

Jake sniffs at the necklace of garlic.  "Whew!  That new Italian chef is going to be mighty mad at you stealing all the garlic in town."  Jake puts the string over his head and tucks it under his duster.  "Heh, I've got it.  We are traveling sales people from a company that sells seasoning and we have a special on garlic this month."

Minerva laughs a bit too loudly at the joke releasing some of her tension as she does so. "It's as likely as any other scenario we are bound to come up with. Perhaps we should all speak with Italian accents as well."

Ruby raises her eyebrow. _What in Hades is so funny... _

She tries to keep her nervousness at bay, having promised Jake she would. She plasters a fake smile on her face and gives a little insincere laugh so no one would notice. She lets go of Jake's hand and keeps to herself, going over in her mind how to be strong and not let _him_ get to her.

Night is falling as the group approaches the desert town of Thomaswell, the sun has all but fallen and the whole area is bathed in red light.  The coach pulls up to the edge of town and an eerie sight unfolds.  At a crossroads a handful of people have gathered, some of them holding lanterns, as a priest intones funeral rites and a coffin is lowered into a freshly dug pit. Obviously Thomaswell's cemetery is full.


----------



## orchid blossom

"What a cheery place...."  Jake comments while gathering up his pack.

Ruby lets Jake take most of her belongings. As he is doing that she glances around and seeing Chester's bag hanging off the edge, she sneaks over and when no one is looking, pulls out a stake out. She slips it into the back of her skirt and covers it with her blouse.

Kate shoved the garlic into her pockets, not having much faith in an herb to keep a blood-drinking monster at bay.  Besides, it wouldn't do to look too much like she belonged with this group.  "Odd time of day for a funeral, don't you think?" she asked quietly as she fetched her bag.

Chester looks at the garlic necklace quizzically. He shrugs then puts it into his jacket pocket. "Thanks Minerva. Although it seems like these would keep away everyone, but a monster. Don't worry, I still have this." He pulls out the holy symbol from under his shirt." He looks at Jake. "Let's find a place to stay." He looks around. "Not that there are a lot of tourists around."

As they debark, Minerva looks at Nanuet and gently tries to reason with him. "I would not ask you to do or say anything against your morals, mi amor, but surely the gods will forgive a white lie or two if it will rid the world of evil. It is not possible to reveal our true intent at this point and people will surly ask why we are here in this obscure little town."

Nanuet says.  "Why is it not possible to reveal what we are here for?  Turner already knows us.  You think a disguise is going to fool him?  This is a creature that can get inside your head and control you like a puppet.  I will do what I can to stay out of the way and avoid conversation with people."

Minerva places her hand on his shoulder in an attempt to calm him as she continues to reason.  "Yes, I agree that he will soon find out that we are here, which is why we must gather as much information as we can before he does so. We need time to do this and it would be to our advantage if we were not discovered in the night when he is able to act against us." 

She turns to the others.  "It is not only Turner that we must fear. Until we know who his minions are we are not safe even from the living.  The good people of this poor desolate town may respond poorly to us in their fear also and may not trust us.” She turns back to Nanuet. "I will hold as closely to the truth as possible. I am a priestess and am here in service of the gods. That is the truth."

"I hold you to no moral code other than your own.  It is your soul that bears the burdens of your choices.  I will do my best to keep the safety of the group and our goal in my sights.  I don't believe I have failed in that endeavor in the past."

Minerva stands on her toes, kisses his cheek and says sincerely. "and I do not believe that you will do so now, my noble warrior." but as you said earlier, we all have a part to play in this. "She looks him in the eye. I have faith that the gods will guide us.  Now, I am going to go and speak with the padre and play mine."  She says and walks over to the grave to speak with the priest.

Ruby takes her fireball rod that looks like a gun and slings it over her shoulder. "So where do we start?" she says but then notices the crowd at the funeral. She walks over, entranced, until she gets to the edge of the crowd. "What happened?" she whispers.

The somber group of five that is gathered at the crossroads to lay a soul to rest turn to face the newcomer.  Most just lower their heads and fail to reply.   

"Shh... wait till the funeral is over before asking any questions," responds a short, fat, balding middle aged man.  He then turns back to the burial ceremony paying no more attention to the strangers. 

A few more minutes pass before the two pall bearers begin filling in the hole.  The other three begin to turn and walk away when one of them who just happens to be wearing a metal star pinned to his chest approaches Ruby. 

"Saloon whore, died in her sleep," he says coldly.  "Who might you be?  Don't get many travelers in these parts lately."

She reaches out her hand, although a bit hesitantly. "My name is Constance. And you are?"

"Sheriff Jeff Wilson ma'am, pleased to make your acquaintance," he says grasping her hand and shaking it firmly.  "We don't get too many visitors to town lately, what brings you folks here?"

"Honestly? I'm looking for someone. I think he's expecting me, but if he isn't then I want to surprise him." She looks back over her shoulder. "And them," she nods, "They're here to carry my bags. Well, the ones I know anyway.

Poor girl, she's really just up and died, huh? From what I hear you haven't been having much luck in this little town of yours lately."

"And just where are you from that you get news of our little town?  Thomaswell hasn't been newsworthy in the past several years, unless you called being forgotten newsworthy.  As for the girl, we haven't ruled out unnatural causes yet, but that is town business."

Ruby shrugs, "Only from the stage driver and the last town I was in where I got the stage." Ruby twirls a finger in her hair while she glances around the dingy town. "I'd never heard of this place either, except from the person I'm looking for. I have some uh, personal, business that involves him. Some important news, so to speak, so you see I had to come out here to your little town."

"And just who might this person be that you have business with?  You in the family way or something?  Actually, I won't pry into your business because you said it was personal, but I pretty much know everyone in town so I am curious who it might be with."

"My, aren't you quick on your toes," Ruby smiles. "I'm sure you realize there isn't much that can bring a girl this far away from home. As for the man, I would rather not say at this moment, he should hear what I have to say before anyone else does. But if I can't find him myself you just might find me at your doorstep."

"Well either myself or my deputy will be there.  Hope you find what you are looking for ma'am."

"Thank you for your kindness." Ruby turns to walk away then stops. "Oh, could you direct me to a decent place to stay?"

"Sure, if you can afford it the Gordon Hotel is right up the street there," he says pointing to a 3 story building.  "Rooms cost $4 a night, including breakfast.  Otherwise there is a boarding house, but I don't recommend it."

"Oh!" Ruby exclaims, "I remember Colin mentioning that place..." She quickly covers her mouth with her hand as her eyes go wide. "Whoops," she says sheepishly, "I guess I let that slip." She bites on her lip before looking the lawman in the eyes, "So I guess it's ok to ask you then, do you know where I can find," she lowers her voice, "Colin Turner?" Her voice returns to normal, "I'd really like to talk to him soon, as time is of the essence. You understand, right?"

"Look lady, I don't know if you are trying to pull a fast one on me or not.  You want something just ask for it.  Colin travels a lot, but when he stays here he usually stays in that boarding house I mentioned.  Keeps to himself mostly."

Ruby blushes, "Fast one? I'm not sure what you mean. I said I was here to find someone and I am. I know Colin travels, that is how I met him when he came to my town, and got myself in this particular predicament." 

She shrugs, "Thanks for the help," and walks back to Jake, Nanuet and Chester near the stage.


----------



## orchid blossom

As the mourners begin to disburse Minerva approaches the priest. "Buenos Noches Padre, I am sorry for your sadness, but be cheered knowing that this soul has crossed the river and found its home in the heavens."

An old man with stern features looks at the priestess.  "You cursing at me or saying hello?  Never did learn any other languages."  He lowers his eyes back to the grave.  "Poor girl, I hope this one finds the heavens, doesn't always seem to be the way of things 'round here any more.  Nice thoughts though, thanks for trying to cheer me up.  Name's Siam York, nice to meet you."

“I am pleased to make your acquaintance Padre," Minerva says extending her hand. “Why do you say that this poor soul would not find her way home? Surely the gods will forgive her transgressions.  You say she was a girl?  By what means did the fates cut the string of her life so short?  Was she ill? Do you have some plague in the area that I should be aware of?”

"Well certainly I am not a doctor; I did not concern myself with how she passed.  I just do my duties the best I can.  Why do I say her soul may not find her way home?  Let's just say it's town business, evil seems to find us here now."

Maddie stood a little way from the others, looking confused.  Four of the mourners began to walk away, and Maddie moved quickly to catch up with them. 

"I'm so sorry," she said quietly as she approached.  "And I'm sorry to disturb you, but I'm looking for some family of mine.  Mr. Jonathan Smith and his wife Maud?  I don't suppose you'd happen to know them?"

The same short man who had chided Ruby for speaking during the funeral responded to Maddie/Kate. 

"Jonathan and Maud Smith?  Never heard of them.  This is a small town Miss, if they had lived here I would have known.  I think you might be in the wrong place."

"But the letter came from Thomaswell," she said in a voice laced with worry.  She opened up her small purse and dug inside, the dropped her shoulders in defeat.  "I was robbed last night, they must have taken the letter too. Oh.... 

I... I guess I'll have to stay here tonight.  Thankfully they didn't get all my money.  Maybe my uncle passed through and just mailed the letter from here.  Is there a hotel?"

"Sure, Gordon's hotel is right there. Hope you find what you are looking for Miss, sorry about your family."

She nodded and sniffled.  "Thank you for helping me." 

Maddie picked up her bag and scanned the town, looking a little lost and giving the others time to catch up with her.

Ruby returned to the others.  "I know where he stays," she says with no humor. "So do we check in the hotel or do we just go now?"

Nanuet's ears perk up at Ruby's announcement of the knowledge she had gained.  "I am ready now, but we don't know what we are walking in to.  Maybe that is best though, as he might not know we are all here and might not know what he is dealing with either."

Jake looks over at the departing mourners,  "As long as we are ready to deal with the local townsfolk if they hear gunfire, I'd say let us test our luck."

As the others start to wander off Jake asks the stage driver, "How do we get a stage out of here?  You said you don't come by here much any more."

"Well if I know you will be looking for a ride I will make sure I stop on my regular routes, I could make it through here 3 times a week.  If you can try and buy a ticket from the office early, before you have to leave then they can wire me the office in Albuquerque and then I will know for sure to stop and pick you folks up.  Any idea on when you might be needing that ride?"

"Tell you what, I'll give you a $2 tip on every trip you make by here to check for us.  You just see me when you stop by, and I'll pay you and buy you a drink if you got the time."  Jake hands him two dollar coins.  "That is to remember us by.  I'll try and wire you if we know far enough in advance."

"Gee thanks sir!  I swore off the drink, but could always use the extra coin.  I will do what I can to come regular and often.  Usually come mid day or this time of night.  Thanks for the tip!" he says slipping the coins in a small pouch.

Ruby watches the stage driver go off on his business. She cocks her head as she admires Jake, "You're so smart. I would never have thought of that."

"I am keenly focused on us getting out of here."  Jake says plainly and without any bravado.  "Every little bit helps."

“Alright baby." Ruby gives him a final smile and without any more words she adjust the fireball rod on her shoulder and starts walking more into town, looking for the Boarding House.

At the gravesite, Minerva continued to speak to the priest.  "Padre, What do you mean evil seems to find you? Is there evil stalking this town?   Being a priestess of the gods, the defeat of evil is my business also. Tell me what has happened."

"Ah, you are a priestess too?  I did not recognize you in your traveling clothes."  York's features soften a bit at Minerva's statement.  "Glad to have a sister of the cloth here, even if it is just someone that I can talk with.  Yes, evil has found us here.  The dead do not always stay at rest, they rise, rise as terrible monsters, abominations of their former selves.  This was all new to me until recently and I must sound like a crazy old fool but I swear on the Gods it is true.  We buried Sally here at the crossroads to help protect her from the evil and I pray her soul will find its way."

"Others?” Minvera asks.  “Have there been others who have met the same fate?  How many others?"

"Two, two that got up and rose from their graves.  This is the first victim we have buried at the crossroads.  I am surprised that you take this information so well.  You do not seem to doubt me." He pauses for inward reflections before continuing. "I am not sure how I should take that.  It leads me to think you have some experience in this matter."

"Padre, I do not have a lot of knowledge in such matters, although I have done some reading of late.  How can you be sure that burying this unfortunate girl at the crossroads will protect her soul from this evil? You say that others have been transformed? Do you know who did this vile thing to them? Where are they now?   I would be interested to hear your thoughts on the matter.”

Nanuet waits nearby for Minerva, half listening to the conversation that is going on between she and the town priest.  _Will it be that simple?_ he thinks to himself.  _Will we be able to confront him tonight and end this?_

"Not the time to talk of these matters now, the night may have eyes and ears.  Come visit me at the church when the friendly sun is out.  Good evening Priestess."

"Minerva sweetheart, lets go, I think the others are waiting for us." 

Nanuet takes up the baggage and slowly heads towards his companions watching the priestess over his shoulder as he walks.

Ruby meanders slowly so the others can finish their business and catch up to her, but she does catch up to Maddie. 

Jake follows after Katherine and Ruby, laden down with the luggage.  He is quiet and slowly takes in the surroundings.  He scans the buildings, streets, alleys, and windows.

At this point the town appears to be mostly deserted.  The buildings appear to be emptied or shuttered and those few people who are in the streets seem to be headed somewhere with a purpose.  The town is basically laid out like a ladder with the side rails heading east/west and the ladder rungs north and south.  The stagecoach dropped them off at the southernmost street facing west.

"So Miss, I heard that there's a hotel around here, if you're interested. Me and my friends are heading to the _boarding house._"

"Boarding house?  My family isn't here, at least none of them had ever heard of them...  I think I'll stay in the hotel, but I should ask at the boarding house after my family.  Maybe they only passed through.  I'll walk with you if that's alright.  I don't like how this town feels."

"Of course that is alright," she says loudly, taking Kate's arm. "I'm here looking for someone too. I have some things to say to him."

"Thank you," Maddie said, finding a little smile.  "From what I've seen, I'm guessing he's not your boyfriend."

Ruby continues the show, "Oh no, the guy I'm looking for is decidedly _not_ my boyfriend." She glances over her shoulder and takes note that the lawman is still watching. "I'm afraid I have some news for him, this man I'm looking for. Not sure how he’s going to take it."

"You never can be sure with a man, they don't make any sense," she said and wiped her eyes with a handkerchief.  "We're taking him now?" she whispered.

Ruby replies, "Yes, I'm looking for him now. The nice sheriff said he lives in the boarding house. So I'm going to see if he's in."

"_We're_ going.  It's going to take all of us.  But I have no objections to having you do the talking."

Ruby whispers to Kate, "I was only acting for the sheriff, he's watching. I don't even want to see you know who."

"I don't want to either.  But it's kind of a requirement in order to do what we have to.  Once he sees Maddie the disguise will be useless, but I won't be able to drop it.  Not until we leave town at least."  She sighed.  "Seeing him is what we came for, sooner done, sooner over.  And heaven knows these people will be safer for it."

Ruby returns the sigh, "Yes I know. But I..." She lets her voice trail off. "Maybe we should wait for the others now." 

She stops walking and glances around for a passerby. Once she finds one she asks, "Excuse me, can you please tell me where the boarding house is?"

A rough looking man smiles a nearly toothless grin at Ruby.  He stops and takes off his hat before speaking.  "Sure darling.  He points up the road past the Hotel. "Go up the road here and then make a right, head up that block and make a left at the intersection, it is a few buildings down on the left hand side.  Looks like a pretty rundown place, not even sure if there is a sign but if there was it would say 'Smyth's' I suppose, that's who runs the place now.  Best be gettin' on if you’re gettin', not too many folks hang around outside after sundown anymore."

"Thank you sir," Ruby comments, "But everyone really stays inside? I love the night time, what fun is that?" Ruby asks.

"Plenty of folks hang out at Greely's at night, just not too many of us stay out of doors for too long if we can help it.  Strange stuff going on here lately.  If you don't mind, I have to get going myself."

Ruby nods. "Alright then, thank you." 

Ruby heads back over to Kate. "Let's go," she looks over her shoulder. "I guess Jake didn't want it known we are all together so... let's just go." 

Ruby follows the man's directions, looking for Smyth's.

Chester grabs his bag and catches up with the women. "I sure hope you know where you're going. I hear there are wolves in the area. I for one don't want to get caught out in the open."

Ruby hears Chester's comment and looks at him, "Wolves? Here in town?"

Chester drops his voice, "Not that I can tell. Just making conversation. Why? Have you heard something?" Chester looks around to see if any townspeople are openly armed.

"No, I thought maybe you did. It's spooky around here," Ruby whispers back.

"You're telling me. There's no one around. He could have spies all over."

"These people are terrified," Kate whispered.  "If he stays here there won't be anything left of this place."

"All the more reason for getting this done quickly. I'm not sure if tonight is the best time, though. We haven't scouted out his boarding house yet. Who knows what defenses he has."

"What in Hades is going on in this town?"  Jake whispers to the ladies.  "Everyone runs for it when the sun goes down?"

Ruby is startled by Jake suddenly being right next to them. She shrugs, "I guess he gets real hungry."

"Wouldn't you if people began dying each night?” Kate said.  “They may not know exactly what's happening, but they know to keep their doors looked at night."


----------



## orchid blossom

Minerva looks up she sees Nanuet walking away with her bags.  _Now where is he going?_

Not wanting to be left alone, she quickly ends the conversation with the priest.  "I shall come see you, Padre. Bless you and may the gods keep the wolves in the hills."  She picks up her skirts and hurries after Nanuet. _This seems to be becoming a habit of his._ "Wait for me!"

"I was waiting, but this seems to be the only way to get your attention sometimes, now lets hurry and catch up with the others." 

Once Minerva has caught up with him he quickens his pace to try and catch the rest of the group.

Minerva trots beside him a bit breathless from her anger and trying to keep up with his long stride. "Well" she huffs, "I must say that I do not like it at all when you do that. I was trying to get information I would appreciate it if, next time you could wait a moment *after* you announce that you are leaving before you just rush off and leave me in the dust."

"This is no time to fight.  I understand you were trying to get information but the group is leaving.  I for one don't want to be left behind."

"Well you could have just said that instead of running off with my bags. Where are we going?" she says as she continues to try and match his stride.

"I really don't know," Nanuet says as they turn the corner and see the rest of their friends standing in front of a run down building.  "I guess right there for now.  Doesn't look too pleasant."

Ruby, Jake, Kate and Chester make their way past Gordon's Hotel and make the right turn as the stranger instructed.  A chill wind blows by causing the hair on their necks to stand on end.  There is little light as most of the buildings are shuttered closed.  On the block that they turned onto, just past the Hotel on the right is Greely's saloon, the only sign of life around the town at this point.  Music and conversation can be heard from inside as the group passes.  They make their way past a couple more buildings including a small bank and a church on opposite sides of the street before they reach the next intersection.  They make the left and quickly make out the run down boarding house a few buildings away.  There are no lights inside, a few of the windows are broken and a shutter hangs crooked from the front window.

Ruby stops in front of the boarding house, the chill wind making her shudder and goosebumps cover her arms. She wraps her arms around herself as she looks up at the dilapidated building. 

"I don't want to go in there," she says softly.

Kate slipped her arms around Ruby.  "Neither do I, but I will."

When they all catch up Jake says, "Last chance before we go in.  Do we go back to Greeley's and gather information and then look for him in the daylight or are we ready to go in guns blazing?"

Ruby says, "Considering I don't want to do it at all, we'd better go now before I completely change my mind. We don't even know he is here."

"We would have a better chance of finding him at home in the daytime. Perhaps now would be a good time to check out his lair." Minerva says her anger quickly changing to nervousness. "The priest told me that two others have become monsters also, they could be hiding in here too."

"I'm not sure how much more there is to be found out.  And the longer we wait, the more chance he learns we're here."

Thoughts run quickly through Ruby's mind. Scared thoughts, confused thoughts, nervous thoughts, the conversation she had with Jake, trying to be brave thoughts, what Colin's eyes look like on her and his thoughts in her mind. She feels the weight of the stake in her skirts and hopes she can do what she has to do. 

She ignores her friends standing outside, stalling again, and tries to enter the boarding house without a word.  Unfortunately, the door is locked.

Ruby quickly decides that kicking in the door will cause too much noise so she glances around the street. Since no one is out and it's dark, she feels safe and she pulls her new lockpick set out of her bodice. She kneels in front of the door and starts trying to pick the lock.

As she works on the lock the others see a light appear from inside towards the back of the first floor.  The light slowly works its way towards the front of the building.

Jake drops the luggage and takes out his sawed off shotgun.  He scans the street, windows and sky.

Chester drops his bags and puts his hand on his right pistol. "Careful, we don't want to shoot Turner's housekeeper."  Minerva takes out her pistol and moves to the side of the building while Nanuet moves to the side of the door and puts his hand on one of his knives.

Jake taps Chester's arm and points up across the street at the dark birds perched on the single story building.  "Ruby, light coming from inside."

Chester takes a peek. "Not a good sign. Looks like they're waiting for something." Chester looks back at the open door. His hand still rests on his grip.

Kate stood a little away from the others, looking up and down the street and putting on her best confused face.  She pulled out a little piece of paper and looked at it, then looked at the boarding house.  She rubbed her arms as if she were cold and waited.

Ruby picks the lock with relative ease.  The door swings in and she hears the sound of footsteps very close by and sees the light of a lantern or candle just around the corner. 

An elderly male voice rises out to the street.  "Hey what in tarnation is going on?  Don't you see the bell?  Don't people knock any more?"

Ruby stands and quickly stuffs the picks back down her bodice. "Oh sorry sir, I didn't see the bell actually." She pauses and tries to get a good look at the man. Squinting in the light she says, "I'm looking for someone, it's important."

A tall, gaunt man dressed in full length red longjohns is holding a sputtering lamp.  "Well why didn't you say so.  Why don't you bring yourselves inside where I can see you."  The man holds the light up and sticks his head outside.  "Don't get to many boarders lately, had a long day just figured I would turn in early.  Sorry I didn't leave a lamp on for you." 

The man holds the door open and directs the group to his parlor which is just to the left of the door.  Directly opposite the door is a set of stairs leading to the upper floor and to the right appears to be a dining area.

Jake tucks his shotgun back under his coat and lets it hang from the lanyard.  He follows the man inside dragging his baggage inside.

Chester grabs some bags and brings them inside. "Evening, sir. Are you Mr. Smythe?"

"Yup, I guess I am.  Now young lady, you said you were looking for someone and that it was important?  Who might you be looking for, I hope it isn't old Henry Smythe, I haven't done anything important in years!" he says with a chuckle.

Ruby keeps her voice low as she speaks. "It's alright. We understand this town has been having some... issues lately and not too many people travel at night. We're looking for someone. He has something of mine and it's really important I speak to him."

"Well maybe I can help you better if you tell me who that person might be."  The elderly man walks towards a dusty chair.  "Mind if I sit?  These old bones of mine ache all the time now."

Ruby smiles at the man. _Either he is covering or really stupid...I'm betting a little of both._ "Colin Turner. He's a good friend of mine."

After Ruby says the name Jake watches the man very closely observing his reaction and response. While Minerva says outside on the side of the building and listens through the broken window. She continues to look around, watching for any movement or anything unusual.

"A good friend of your's you say?  That's odd, can't remember Colin having any friends, good bad or indifferent.  He rents the room in back.  I doubt he's in though, he has a key to the back door, comes and goes as he pleases.  Heard him moving around earlier today, or at least I though it was him.  Might be over at Greely's he hangs out there most nights when he is in town."

"Really? We passed it on our way over here." Chester hopes someone else caught the mention of a back door direct to Turner's room.

"Yes. I met him when he passed through my town. I'm quite sure he knows me," Ruby smiles. She gives Jake a look, hoping he picks up her thoughts.

"Well I can go see if he's in for you.  What did you say your name was again?"

"Actually, if you don't mind, I'd prefer it be a surprise..." Ruby says.

"A surprise you say?  Well if I weren't so old and thought my heart could take it I'd like surprises too.  Stay here and I'll be right back." 

The old man lights a candle from the lamp and leaves the lamp for the group to see with and heads towards the back of the building through the eating area on the other side of the front door.

Ruby waits a few moments then stands and follows the man quietly at a distance.

Kate whispered very quietly to Jake.  "If he's not here, I can look in Greeley's for him.  He will certainly know any of you.  He might not know me this way."

Jake nods at Katherine, "But wait for us."  He follows quickly after Ruby as noiselessly as possible.

Minerva turns to Nanuet and whispers, "Let's go check the back way in."

Nanuet slides over to stand near Minerva.  He sees that she is listening intently through one of the broken windows.  He moves up next to her and whispers.  "What is going on in there?"

"The old man said that Colin uses the back entrance to get in and out. Let's go check it out," Minerva says and quietly makes her way to the back entrance where she tries the door.

Nanuet nods in agreement and heads to the back following Minerva closely.  He loosens the pistol in it's holster and pulls a knife out of it's sheath.

Ruby and Jake sneak behind the elderly Mr. Smythe.  There is a hallway that leads out of the dining area heading towards the back of the building.  He heads that way after stopping to pet a large tabby cat.  He is whistling to himself and appears to not notice Jake and Ruby who are having a very difficult time navigating the creaky floor. 

The hallway goes all the way to the back of the building with two doors to the right and one to the left as well as one at the end of the hallway which could only lead outside.  Mr. Smythe heads to the door on the left and is about to knock when he hears a creak in the floor. 

"Now I thought I told you kids to stay put!" he yells and turns back towards the dining area.  "I don't need a bunch of strangers wandering around my house!"

Sorry," Ruby says softly. "But I'm dying to see if my friend is here."

Kate stayed back with Chester, but replaced her money purse with another that contained some odd bits and bobs.  Her eyes were adjusting to the darkness, and she keep them moving around the room, watching for anything strange.

Chester and Kate notice the room is dusty and filled with cobwebs.  It is mostly a sitting room and is decorated as such with several upholstered chairs, most with tears in them.  There is also a desk that is canted to one side and has a matching wooden chair pulled up to it.  There are shelves on the walls that are filled with old knick knacks such as model ships, children’s toys and faded paintings.

"Mr. Martin," Kate said, emphasizing the accent she'd been using as Maddie, "Did you notice how bright the moon is tonight?  For a moment I thought it flickered, but it must have been my imagination.  This town is giving me a case of the shivers."

"You can call me Chester, Maddie. I agree about this place. Like there's an evil soaked into the ground of the town. He walks over to the desk and takes a look at the stuff strewn about the top, but doesn't touch anything.

There are scratches on the floor from where the chair has been dragged on the floor and on the top of the desk he sees a couple empty ink pots and a piece of wax melted on one end.  He also notices the dust near the handles of the roll top has been disturbed.

"Well I will let you know, now get outta here," Smythe grumbles in response to Ruby.  He watches the dining area for a few moments to see if anyone is continuing towards him.  Satisfied that they are not he knocks loudly on the door, his swollen knuckles making an odd sound against the aged wood.  He waits a few moments before knocking again and yelling out "Mr. Turner, are you in this evening?  There is someone who says she is a friend of yours.  A beautiful young lady I must say!" 

He waits for a moment and knocks and yells one more time then puts his ear to the door.  After that he returns to the parlor to tell them "He appears either to not be at home or to not be taking visitors this evening."

Ruby breathes a sigh of relief but then her muscles immediately tighten up again. "Dammit," she mutters, "I want this over with!" Not sure if she can trust the man she starts concentrating really hard in the area he is standing, then slowly taking a look in the whole area.

Jake asks, "How many other guests do you have?  Do you have rooms available?"

"Other guests?  No other guests.  I have 2 rooms that are available upstairs, the others need repairs, roof leaks and such.  If you'd like I can make them ready for you, but no more than two per room."

"Anybody interested in seeing the rooms upstairs?"  Jake says to Maddie and Chester.

Chester refuses, and Kate says, “No, I'd just like to ask after my Aunt and Uncle."

Ruby snaps out of her concentration. She shakes her head, not having found anything. 

"Thanks for checking. We'll go check out the saloon." She doesn't bother to wait for Jake to get rooms before she heads out the door and starts over to the Saloon.

"Looks like the lady does not want to look at the rooms."  Jake grabs their gear and heads out into the street the way he came in.

"You can go with your friends, Chester.  I'll be along." 

Kate went quickly through asking Mr. Smythe about her fictitious relatives, and was appropriately distressed and the negative answer.  She thanked him politely and moved to follow the others outside.

“Have a good night, Mr. Smythe." Chester leaves with Maddie. Outside, he says, "I wanted to take a look at the desk in the sitting room. Someone's used it recently. Smythe said that Turner comes and goes by his own door."

"You should have looked.  You could go back and ask about a room, but I don't suppose he would leave you alone down there.  I could go back with you and peek while you're gone... but you might get stuck staying there then."

Chester shudders. "I don't want to get stuck in the same place as Turner. It's not important. Let's go to Greeley's. I wonder how easy it would be to sneak in the back of the house."

Nanuet waits with Minerva near the back door.  "Do you see that?” he says, pointing to the moon.  “It looks like bats or something, but there are so many.  I don't think I have ever seen that many at once."

"How odd! What do you suppose that it means? Let's see if we can get inside." She tries the door and finds it locked.  Just as she tries it though she hears someone exit quickly out the front door. 

"What was that?" Nanuet says. "Sounds like they might be leaving." 

He makes his way around the side of the building towards the front at a moderate pace.

Minerva steps back outside and follows Nanuet to the front of the house where she sees everyone leaving. She catches up with them, while continuing to watch the moon.

Nanuet grabs his and Minerva's luggage from the front of the old boarding house and heads after Ruby and the others hoping that Minerva follows.

"Meirda!, I'm going to have to have a talk with that man!" she mutters and rushes once again to keep up. "Wait for me!"


----------



## Eeralai

Looks like you guys run a really enjoyable game.  I have only finished Post nine, but I like what I read   Perhaps if Ruby had sung the "Nymph's Reply to the Shepherd" instead, she would have had a better time of resisting Mr. Turner's charm spell 

"Thy gowns, thy shoes, thy beds of roses,
Thy cap thy kittle and thy posies
Soon break, soon wither, soon forgotten---
In folly ripe, in reason rotten."


----------



## orchid blossom

Thanks Eeralai.  

The great thing about a PBP, at least for us, is that it can be really roleplay intensive.  The format just seems to lend itself to it.  You'll notice quite a few long, unbroken conversations as well.  These are usually done via private messages and posted whole.  That way the rest of the group isn't trying to think of something to do while two characters talk.

Poor Ruby has a rough time of it in this adventure....  We are just wrapping it up real time, so as long as I have the time the updates should come one every other day or so.

If you want to know how the characters developed as far as they are now, you can check out the story hour threads for the first two advetures.  They're going to feel a little different, they were run by our usual DM (who needed a break for this mod) and also written by him.  Here's the links:

Revenge, Renewal, and the Promise of a New Year

Wizards, Whiskey, and Wonderful Things


----------



## orchid blossom

*Greely's Saloon*

Ruby makes her way back the way they came and heads towards Greely's saloon.  As she approaches she notices a huge man standing outside the door.  He smokes a cigarette awkwardly and scans the street occasionally.  He straightens up when he notices Ruby followed by the others heading towards the saloon.

Ruby smiles at him and says, "Good evening," but makes no attempt to slow down, continuing to enter the saloon.

The man puts a thickly muscled arm out and prevents Ruby from going inside.  The man speaks slowly and slurs his words. 

"Hey!  You wait a minute pretty lady.  Do you have any guns with you?  Greely says no guns." 

Ruby notices the man has a large scar on the side and back of his head.

Ruby bats her eyes at him, "Well, I have this," she points to the "rifle" slung around her shoulder. "Does that count?" She tries to look over his shoulder into the Saloon.

Jake comes up behind Ruby who is talking to the large man.  He drops the bags with a loud thump.

The giant of a man scratches his head for a moment and says "Yeah that counts.  You have to leave that here with me.  Greely says no guns." 

Ruby looks in and sees a typical saloon scene.  There are about two dozen people all told inside the saloon.  A few men are gambling in the back of the smoke filled room while a serving girl brings a tray of drinks to another table.   A couple professional escorts work the room and there is a man behind the bar.

The simpleton looks down at Jake as he drops the bags.  "Hello sir, if you have any guns you have to leave them here.  Greely says no guns."

Ruby turns to Jake. "Darling, we can't go in with my gun, and it's my special gun that I don't like giving up. Maybe we should go back to the house? Or should I give this nice man the gun for a bit?"

"I'm a walking blasted army of guns," Jake mutters to the man.  "Before I leave my protection I'd like Mr. Greely to explain to me how I am safe inside without them."  Jake glances around the street behind them. 

Minerva catches up with Nanuet and passes by him without uttering a word. She heads for the saloon where Jake and Ruby are about to enter but does not acknowledge them. She greets the man at the door with a bright smile.  "Buenos Noches."

Nanuet catches up with the others outside of the saloon.  "Look guys this is a little ridiculous.  I really don't feel like touring town with all this luggage and stuff.  Can we find a spot to put this stuff?"

"Hello second pretty lady.  You can go in if you don't have a gun.  Greely says no guns."

"Gracias Senor," Minerva says and smiles innocently as she walks by him with her pistol hidden in the secret pocket of her gown.

"Uh oh.  You have guns?  I can't let you in.  Mr. Greely says no guns.  Let me go get him." 

The bouncer walks inside and then comes back outside very quickly.  He has a big smile on his face. 

"Mr. Greely says it's OK, you can come in with guns, just don't shoot nobody." he says with a guffaw then wipes the drool from his face with his hand.

Ruby raises an eyebrow at Jake to be prepared before walking past the large man and into the saloon behind Minerva.

"Thanks," Jake says to the man.  "If I see nobody I'll make sure I don't shoot."  Jake then drags the bags inside the door and leaves them in a pile there.  "Come on in everyone."

Kate sighed with relief.  She had been debating whether or not to follow Miss Florencia so she wouldn't be alone.  Maddie followed the others inside, carrying her own light bag.  Keeping a bit separate from the others, she went to the bar and got a glass of wine.  Maddie's bright smile returned to her face as she scanned the room with open and friendly interest.

A mousy looking balding man nods to the newcomers to the saloon.  "Sorry about that folks, make yourselves at home.  I'm John Greely, and that's my friend Thom.  Got kicked in the head by a horse about a year back so I try and help him out.  Hope he wasn't any trouble.  Pull up a chair, can I get you folks something special to drink?"

"That's OK. I've been a bouncer, so I understand why you don't want guns in here. I'll have a beer, please." Chester looks around for Turner.

"Whiskey," Jake says while scanning the room quickly.   "How come you are the only place in town where folks gather after dark?"

"I'll have a whiskey too." Ruby pauses, "Wait! Make it two."

"Whiskey and beer coming right up, a double for the lady." 

Greely quickly works on getting the drinks together.  As he does he answers Jake's question.  "Well after Thom's place closed down this is the only saloon in town.  Only place for gambling too, so I guess it makes sense folks would gather here.  Not much else to do around these parts after dark, work is done by then I reckon."

Minerva takes her time looking over the room.  She watches a woman take a man by the hand and walk him over to the bar where he leaves two coins and follows the woman upstairs where they disappear into a room. 

She also sees a very tall man with a receding hairline and a permanent scowl gambling in the back of the room.  He stands out because he is very well dressed, especially when compared to the others.  He also seems to be throwing a lot of money around and losing most of it at gambling.  She also notices that his right arm is bandaged heavily. 

Lastly she notices a man wearing a full length black coat sitting quietly in the corner.  His hat is tilted low on his head concealing most of his face.  He has a toothpick hanging out of his mouth which he twirls slowly.  A peacemaker sits on the table in front of him as does a bottle of whiskey.

When Ruby's drink shows up she quickly downs half of the large glass. Not seeing Turner, for the first time she imagines that he might not even be in this dirty little town. She lets her guard down, but only slightly. While everyone is scanning the room she pulls out her little bottle and pours a couple drops in her drink. She does it mostly under the table, but doesn't go out of her way to hide it. She puts the bottle back in her jacket when she's done. 

Then she casually sips at the drink while she also glances around the room. Once the bartender gets back into view she says, "Hey! I'm looking for a friend. A tall blond guy? Have you seen him? A Mister Turner?"

"Who, Colin?  He's usually around.  Didn't see him tonight, but he might be entertaining a lady upstairs.  He lives over at that Smyth boarding house I think if you want to go look for him there."

"We did look there already. It's important I find him too. You think he might be upstairs? He's a friend and I bet he would be really happy to see me." She shudders inside as she says these words.

"He might be, but I said I didn't see him.  If I do I will tell him someone is looking for him.  Excuse me darling, got some customers to wait on.  These guys get angry if they have to wait for their beers."

The bartender walks away and Ruby comments to her friends, "There is no way we can stay in this town tonight with the possibility of him out there, here, somewhere." She takes a few larger sips from her glass.

"Well then where are we going to stay?  The stagecoach is long gone and we don't know the area.  I don't see how we have a choice."  Nanuet says.

Ruby glances at Nanuet with narrowed eyes but doesn't say anything to him.

"The hotel it is then. I hope the front desk is open late. Looks like we're all too busy to get rooms." Chester takes a stool at the bar where he can see the upstairs room. He orders a beer and watches.

Chester nudges Minerva. "What do you make of the mysterious man over there? Don't look, but you must have noticed him already." 

Out of the corner of his eye, Chester catches some movement. He turns to see someone open a door. The person comes part way out, then retreats and closes the door. "Somebody doesn't want to see us. I just saw somebody duck back into one of the rooms up there."

"The man with the gun? Yes, I did notice him," she says softly to Chester. "He does seem rather conspicuous? And he's not going to nearly as much trouble to hide that peacemaker as he is his face. He could just be the saloon peace keeper." She shrugs.  “Maybe I'll just make my way over to the back of the room and see if I can get a better look. 

“I certainly can't go up there, Chester. It could be someone else that he's avoiding. Did you catch what color his hair was?  I wonder what's up with that guy?” she says nodding to the well dressed man with the bandaged arm. “Wouldn't be a bad idea for someone to join that poker game back there but I don't know enough about the game to play without getting shot. Perhaps Jake would be interested in a hand or two."  She  casually makes her way over to Jake and makes the suggestion and then wanders past the gambling table to see if she can hear anything of interest on her way.  She continues toward a spot where she can observe the man with the peacemaker.

Most of the men's eyes follow Minerva as she crosses the room.  _"It is going to be hard for me to do much unnoticed with so many eyes following me," _she thinks. 

She catches a few snippets of conversation 

-haven't had that many visitors in... 

-Greely needs the extra business... 

-I wonder what she wears underneath that... 

-what could they be in town for? 

She then makes her way to a spot where she can get a good look at the stranger in the corner.  He doesn't move other than to reach for his whiskey glass, take a sip and then put it back on the table.


----------



## orchid blossom

*Jacky O'Neill*

Jake responds to Ruby and Minerva's conversation about where to stay.  "Seems like all the townsfolk recommended the hotel.  Unless we are going to walk out into the desert.  Maybe they are charging four dollars a night because it is the only safe place in town." 

Jake nods to Minerva when she makes the suggestion about playing poker.  "Ruby, would you like to play instead?  You are pretty good and he is throwing money about."  Jake takes a moment to clean his glasses as part of the act.  "It would take your mind off a few things and you could probably charm some information out of him where I couldn't.  Something tells me it is Mr. Jacobs that needs to talk to that man with peacemaker on the table." 

"Chet, keep an eye out for that guy you spotted.  Let us know before you go running off though."  Jake pats him on the arm.

Ruby ponders for a moment and twirls her finger in her hair while she thinks. "Sure I'll play cards. I like to play... And I am pretty good." She smiles knowingly. 

She leans towards Jake and whispers in his ear, "Are we supposed to be pretending not to be together? You know, with your disguise and all?"

"No, that is not necessary.  My disguise won't last long anyway.  Who did you say you were to the townsfolk?  Just tell folks I'm your business partner, or servant or even your husband if you like."  Jake snorts a laugh.  "If you pick husband I'll try not to be too bossy.  Of course I could be the henpecked type and you could walk all over me instead."  Jake laughs again before the smile becomes gentler.  "Decide what you like.  We WILL get a room together at the hotel.  I couldn't bear to have you too far away."  He delicately touches her hand and releases it.

Ruby smiles warmly at Jake. "Good. I couldn't bear to be away from you either." 

"I said my name was Constance and that I had something important to tell Colin. The sheriff thinks I'm having Colin's baby. I didn't say that but I didn't correct him. I said you were all here to carry my bags but he didn't pick up on that either." 

Ruby stops again, lost in thought. "I would always choose to have you as my husband but you know that already. I'm not sure that is the best idea though... It would be nice to be respectable for a change, even if only for a couple of days. We could have been the Cookies," she laughs.

"The Cookies indeed.  Will Baxter always haunt us?"  Jake replies humorously.  "Fine then Mrs. Jacobs, I'm going to see that tough looking guy in the black coat."  Jake says looking at his own black duster and Colt sidearms.  "Does he remind you of anyone?"  Jake smirks and walks slowly over to the table where the man is sitting, his unbuttoned duster pulling open as he navigates through the chairs. 

Chester watches the upstairs room for some time.  After about 20 minutes a woman dressed in the garb of a prostitute comes out of the room.  She has a nervous look about her and seems very tentative as she makes her way downstairs.

Chester slides off his stool and makes his way over to the woman. "Evening, Miss. Do you know who that guy was in the room with you? I can pay for your time if you like. I just want to find some answers."

The woman looks Chester up and down slowly gaining her confidence back. After a moment she speaks, her voice cracking at first.  "What are you law or something?" she asks.  She then turns to the barkeeper Greely and pointing at Chester she says "Greely, this guy law or something?  Ain't never seen him around." 

Greely shakes his head and says, "Don't know if he is or if he ain't.  First time I seen him myself.  Didn't seem to want trouble before you got his attentions. Guess you still got the magic touch," he says with a snicker.

Chester asks the woman, "Do you see a badge? It just seemed to me that your client didn't want to come out when he saw me. You looked a bit nervous back there. If the guy is crazy, I'd like to know before he shoots up the place. If you don't want to tell, then so be it."

"It's not that I don't want to, it's that I think it is in my best interest not to, if you catch my drift.  Let's just say my last customer is a shy guy and real nervous around new folks.  How about you?  Looking for some company stranger?" she says gently touching Chester's cheek with a soft hand.

***

"A man who displays his weapon on a saloon table is either sending a message or forgot his holster."  Jake takes a sip out of the glass of whiskey he is carrying.  "I bet you have a holster.  Care for some company?"

"The darkly handsome man look out from under his hat.  He smiles and nods to Jake and then speaks with an Irish accent as he removes the gun from the table and puts it in his holster.  "The act works better and better every time, but usually the ladies come over first.  Name's Jacky O'Neil.  Have a seat stranger, can I buy you a drink?"

"I believe I'll take you up on that offer.  Alistair Jacobs.  Pleased to meet you."  Jake drops himself into the chair.  "The ladies find that enticing do they, the dark dangerous mysterious man bit?  Do you actually know how to use that thing or is it just a table decoration."

"Barkeep, two whiskeys!"  Jacky looks at his gun and smiles.  "Well I can't tell you all my secrets right off the top can I?  As far as the ladies go, I'm still figuring it out so far it only seems to attract the wrong ones."  The whiskies arrive and Jackie offers a toast "To our health!" and then downs his in one gulp.  "So what brings you to a little town like this?"

"What are the wrong ladies Jacky?"   

Jake tosses back his glass of whiskey as well, but scrunches his face slightly at the quality.  "I am here keeping my partner company, she has some personal business with one of the local residents.  I myself am sort of an entrepreneur, always looking for a good business deal.  I figured I would check out the town while we are here."  Jake leans forward a bit and says quietly, "If you don't mind me saying so with what little I've seen, it doesn't appear to be a good place for investments.  Unless of course you are in the mortuary business."

"Came here to scout the place out myself but yeah, this place is pretty much used up.  Not sure what you mean about the mortuary business stuff though.  I know most of the residents, who is your partner looking for?"

"The town cemetery seems rather large and fresh.  There were folks burying a lass when we got off the stage.  They made comments about how frequent that happens here."  Jake then focuses carefully on the man's face to gauge his reaction when he says, "She is looking for a man named Turner, Colin Turner."

"Hmm... well I've been in town for about a week now, don't remember anyone by the name of Turner.  I guess some of the locals might know better, but I figured I had met just about everybody by now.  I understand what you mean about the cemetery.  Poor lass died just yesterday, upstairs at the Gordon Hotel I believe it was.  Not sure if they ever determined the cause of death.  You play cards Mr. Jacobs?"

"From time to time.  It's my wife who is the real card player though.  Seems like she's always getting the better of me."  Jake adjusts his glasses casually.  "So you came here to scout the place out, find it sorely lacking, are attracting the wrong ladies as you call them and yet you are still here.  I wonder what keeps Jacky O'Neil sitting at a table attracting strangers in a dead end town."

Ruby watches Jake approach the man with the gun before heading to the back to the room. She puts a dazzling smile on as she approaches the dirty looking men.  She waits patiently until she gets their attention to speak. "Excuse me gentlemen," she purrs, "Would you mind if I joined you?" She bats her eyelashes and flips her hair from one shoulder to the other. "I just love to gamble."

"The tall well dressed man with the receding hairline just continues to scowl and rolls his eyes.  The other men seem agreeable and introduce themselves as Edwin, Charlie, Fingers, Billy and then point to the scowler and announce his name as Bobby." 

"Did I say you could tell these folks what my name was?  Suppose I didn't want her to know my name?  Are we playing cards or what?" 

"Oh sure Bobby, I didn't know, I didn't know." replies Charlie.  "Let's keep playing cards" he says pulling out a chair for Ruby. 

Bobby speaks to Ruby but doesn't look her in the face.  "Game is 7 card stud ma'am.  Ante is 50 cents.  You're dealin'."

"Of course," she smiles warmly as she sits, then nods, "It's nice to meet you all." She reaches down her gown and pulls out a small wad of bills. She throws a $1 in the center of the table, taking $.50 back for her change. 

Ruby pulls her long hair back behind her ears before she reaches for the deck of cards. She quickly decides not to try any scams, as they have enough to worry about at the moment. She uses her skillful hands to bridge and snap the old, worn in, musty deck, deftly shuffling them thoroughly, before dealing a round to each player. 

She looks up from her dealing, and with the same dazzling smile says, "Alright, let's play."

After just a few hands Ruby believes she is the best player at the table by far.  The others seem to know each other's tendencies well since they must play together often, but she gets a read and figures out tells on each of them very quickly.  Bobby bets more aggressively than the others and seems to take things more personally than the others.  He does however seem to avoid getting in heads up situations with Ruby, preferring to play with the other players.

Ruby glances over at Jake, sitting with the mysterious man. He seems relaxed so Ruby guesses there is no immediate danger. She sighs to herself, _What is Jake telling him about why we are here?_ She hadn't had a chance to argue about being Mrs. Jacobs, as much as she imagined she might enjoy being Mrs. Cook, this was a sore topic between them and Ruby didn't think it was a good plan to pretend she was married to Jake. She might like it too much and then she would be even more disappointed and hurt on this subject than she already was. _Then again maybe this would be a good time to show him what is could be like... _

She suddenly shakes her head. _What are you thinking girl! There is a monster who wants to suck your blood and keep you as his pet for eternity and this is what you're thinking about??_ Then she puts the smile back on her face. Jake was a topic that would always come before all others. 

As everyone looks down at the first set of cards dealt, Ruby slips her hands underneath the table and moves her ruby ring to her ring finger on her left hand. When she looks up one of the men is looking at her. 

"So pretty lady, you gonna tell us your name and why someone as pretty as you is even here in our little town?" Billy asks. 

She nods and smiles, "My name is Constance." She looks quickly to Jake before continuing, "Jacobs. Constance Jacobs. I'm looking for someone, that's why I'm here." She looks back down at the cards in her hands. 

"It's not safe for a pretty lady such as yourself to be here, and especially to be here alone." Ruby looks up at this statement and the man introduced as Charlie is staring at her lewdly. 

'Well, Charlie is it? Sorry to disappoint you but I can take care of myself," she says forcefully. "And I'm not alone. That's my husband over there." Ruby again looks at her cards and throws two down, like she isn't concerned, but suddenly glad she had that excuse to fall back on. 

"Married, huh?" Charlie responds, with a hint of disbelief in his voice. 

Bobby interjects before Ruby can respond, "Are we gonna play or yap?" The others are immediately quiet and they get back to the hand. 

Ruby asks, "So what IS up with this town? I've heard some strange rumors. Plus it seem pretty dead here at night. What's everyone nervous about?"

Edwin looks at Ruby quizzically.  "Well the town doesn't have much going for it lately.  Like most towns out here someone found silver in the nearby hills, and this was the only spot around where they could find water for a well so the town sprouted up around it.  But the silver didn't last too long.  By then though there was a small town here and lots of folks thought it was a good place to stop on their way back and forth.  Once they built the railroad though that kinda stopped too.  Some of the traveling salesman types still come through, but mostly we support ourselves now." 

Bobby Whitaker is still not pleased with the amount of conversation in the game.  He throws down his cards and declares "I fold!" and gets up from the table.

"What's wrong with him?" Ruby asks the others, trying to avoid the still leering Charlie. She watches Bobby stomp off and as he walks past Jake Ruby quickly glances to make sure everything is still ok. 

"Oh don't mind him, he's always like that.  Got more money than the bank and doesn't mind parting with it here at the table.  He's a grumpy bastard, but we don't mind taking his cash right boys?" 

The last comment gets the remaining men all laughing heartily.

Ruby looks toward Jake, and this time her eyes are drawn to the stranger. Her heart flutters slightly as she takes a good look at the mystery man. Classically tall, dark and extremely handsome with a lean but muscular body he actually resembles Jake a good deal. She's almost entranced as she asks dreamily, "Who's that man over there?" while twirling her ring around on her finger.

"New guy in town... Jacky O'Neill.  Real friendly type, maybe a little too friendly if you ask me.  Wants to get to know everybody and their business.  I think he's up to something."

Ruby continues staring, distracted. "Will you gentlemen excuse me for a moment? I think I'll introduce myself..." She stands and without breaking her gaze from Mr. O'Neill waits for a response.

"Aww... all the ladies got something for that guy.  What's he got that we don't?" the man introduced as Fingers says with a mock whine. 

"Maybe because he doesn't have holes in his underwear like you and he puts on a fresh pair once in a while," Billy jokes with his friend.  "Sure go ahead ma'am, we'll keep your seat warm."

Ruby nods and heads directly over to Jake's table. As she walks she stands tall and pulls her hair off her face. She stops, standing next to Jake. 

She keeps her eyes on the stranger as she speaks. "Hi baby, I missed you. Who's your new friend?"


----------



## orchid blossom

Jacky begins to answer Jake's question but he is distracted the moment that Ruby comes into view.  He stands up and gently takes Ruby's hand and gives it a light kiss.  "Name's Jacky miss."  Jacky then turns to Jake and says "And you said this charming lady was your partner, you didn't mention anything about her being your sweetheart... _baby._"

Jake chooses to ignore the jibe, though the thought crosses his mind to shoot him.  "Yes, well in some places Mr. O'Neil it is common to refer to your wife as your partner."  Jake stands and gives Jacky a confident smile.  "Constance, Mr. O'Neil was just telling me he was new to town also.  Only been here a week."

"Right, your wife is your partner," she says distractedly. Ruby blushes as he keeps her hand in his grasp and she takes her time gently pulling it back. She keeps eye contact with Jacky as she speaks slowly. "Really? Only a week. How interesting." 

"We were trying to decide where to stay, the hotel or the boarding house. Do you have any suggestions for us, Mr. O'Neill? We'd like somewhere _safe,_ you know, from the things that go bump in the night. I'm quite terrified of the night creatures."

"Well Miss, I don't see you shakin' and I am definitely a creature of the night.  Seems like that's when all the fun stuff happens anyways.  As far as accommodations go, the only place fit for a lady like yourself is the Gordon Hotel.  Plenty of rooms over there, but it is a bit pricey.  I'm sure your partner here can afford to treat his lady properly though.  I imagine the hotel is safe as anyplace else around here, just be careful who you bring back to your room Constance," Jacky says with a snicker.   

"Forgive my manners Miss, I shouldn't be talking like that to a lady.  Your husband says you're a card player, I'm learning to play myself.  Looking for any books you might know of that teach you the ropes.  I tend to learn best by studying, don't want to throw my money away without knowing what I'm doing."

Ruby suddenly catches a glimpse of sparkling red and she looks down at her finger, her ruby ring shining in the light of the candle on the table. She stands up straighter and gets the dumb look off her face. "_Mrs._," she says loudly, "That's _Mrs._ to you." She breaks her stare and looks to Jake before taking his hand in hers. "The only man getting into my room is my _husband,_ this man right here." She nods at Jake. "Sorry to disappoint you Mr. O'Neil," she playfully shrugs at him but then adds in a more serious tone, "Or _anyone else_ who may have any ideas..." She quickly glances in the direction of Charlie before putting her attentions back on Jacky and lightening up.   

"And thanks for the advice. The hotel it is." Ruby laughs and adds, "And I guess you caught me. I'm not actually scared of the dark." 

"As for cards, perhaps if we get a chance we could help you with that. I'm not so bad at cards myself. But playing is better than studying, if I do say so myself. You don't look much like the studying type." 

"So I'm wondering, why do you think all these people stay in this small dirty town? They've said the silver is gone, all they have is a well...seems silly." 

She waits for Jake to sit, then puts her arms around his neck and sits comfortably on his lap, something she hadn't done in a surprisingly long time.

"Now, now _Mrs._ Constance.  You got me figured all wrong.  I wasn't suggesting anything lewd about your room, just saying that you have to be careful who you _invite_ up there.  As for the cards, I don't want to embarrass myself, figured I would read up a bit before getting my feet wet.  Heard that "Hoyle's Book of Games" was the best source out there, especially the 1st edition.  As to why people stay in this town, from what I have figured out those that stayed have businesses to run or family that they don't want to up and move.  Other's like Bobby Whittaker there, well I reckon he just wants a quiet corner of the world where he can be left alone in his fancy house and spend his money the way he chooses."

Ruby ponders this handsome man's statements. _What does he mean, be careful who I invite? And going on about some stupid book for cards?_ 

"The only real way to learn to play cards is to play, Mr. O'Neil. Not learn from a book." Ruby glances over her shoulder, "I was just playing cards with Bobby, he didn't seem to take to me. But a few people have mentioned his money. Is he rich or something?"

"Sure seems like it, don't it?  If he is though it just goes to prove that money doesn't buy happiness cause I ain't seen him smile once.  Lives in a big house at the western end of town.  Now about the cards, I'd be a willing pupil if you were the teacher, but I still would like to take a look at that book, if you hear anything about a copy floating around just let me know please.  Can I get either of you another drink?"

"Drink? Maybe later. Alistair here will take one though I'm sure, won't you honey?" She giggles. "If you want to learn, I'll be over there taking all those poor men's money, er, playing that is. Come and join us if you get up the nerve. I don't know how'd we hear about the book, but if we do we'll be sure to let you know. Just let my husband here know where you are staying." Ruby momentarily ignores Mr. O'Neil and looks Jake in the eyes. "You'll take care of it, right _husband_?" She smiles before she leans in and kisses Jake, a little more enthusiastically than necessary to make her point. She runs her fingers over his cheek then hops up and returns to the poker table.

Jacky orders another round of whiskey for himself and Jake, imploring Greely to take out the good bottle this time.  "Mighty fine woman you found yourself there.  I'm sure you spend enough of your waking time fending off other men who fancy themselves her level." 

He continues the small talk with Jake for several more minutes before getting up to join the others at cards.

More and more, Kate found her eye drawn to the man whom Jake had joined.  After playing cards for a while, Ruby went over as well.  There was something unusual about the man.  Not the pull that Colin Turner exuded, but something.  _Not every man who can catch a woman's eye is evil.  Still better safe.... _

Maddie slipped off the barstool with her glass of wine and wandered a bit, eventually making it to a quiet corner of the saloon where she pretended to be interested in a piece of highly inferior art of the wall.  She made as if she were looking in her purse and made the motions to a spell, muttering lightly under her breath, then turned to look over toward the dark man.

Kate focused, making a slow sweep of the room with her enchanced vision. There was definitely more magic in this room than just what her friends carried. Jake and Ruby was engaged with the darkly handsome man in the corner, and Chester was busy with the working girl who had just come down from upstairs. 

The girl looked nervous, more so since Chester had stopped her to talk. Kate looked upstairs at the door showing a magical aura. Likely she had come from that room, and there was something there she didn't like. Kate made her way to where Nanuet was sitting and whispered, "The man Jake and Ruby are talking to has magical bullets, and his hat and jacket are magic as well. The bartender has a medallion, and the second door on the left upstairs has some kind of magic on it."

Nanuet listens to Kate making mental notes of each item Kate mentions then slowly scanning the room to take in each one.  He keeps his voice low in response to Kate's and says "Sounds like a lot going on for such a little town that they seem to want us to think that time forgot.  I'll keep my eyes open, thanks for the information."

"If you get a chance, let the others know.  They're a little distracted right now and I'm not really supposed to be with you."  She gave him Maddie's best smile and moved away with a little sway.  She stopped by the bar for another glass of wine that she didn't intend to drink and tried to catch Miss Florencia's eye, hoping the other woman would approach her.

Nanuet nodded and said "Will do," to Maddie before she moved away.  He scanned the room looking for the others and saw that besides for Minerva whom Maddie was trying to engage they all seemed to be occupied with somebody else.  Not wanting to appear obvious he ordered another round of drinks and waited for the right moment.

Minerva notices Maddie make her way over to Nanuet and then saunter over to the bar. She finishes her drink and makes her way to the bar where Maggie is sitting. She places her empty glass on the bar and slides onto a stool with the pretense of getting a refill. "Interesting place isn't it?"

"Oh yes!" she said cheerfully.  "But not as interesting as the last place.  Of course, I always find it more interesting when a gentleman asks me out.  That one over there is quite handsome," she said.  Lifting the glass to her lips she muttered.  "Magic bullets, jacket, hat." 

She continued to chatter, slipping in the information about the bartender and the door upstairs.  "I'm always so curious about what goes on upstairs in saloons, but Daddy would pitch a fit if I ever found out," she finished with a laugh.

Minerva listens and makes light chatter as Kate divulges information about the various people. "Si, that man is quite handsome. There is something about him that is almost compelling.  I always worry about men like that. You can never be too sure what they are up too."

"But it can be such fun finding out.  I knew someone compelling like him once.  If he wasn't so different looking, I'd think they were the same man."

*       *       *

"You boys still have a spot for me?" Ruby asks with a cocky smile as she returns to the poker table.

"Told you we'd save one for you, especially now that Bobby is gone we need to take someone else's money" the man introduced as "Fingers" says with a laugh.  Ruby can see why they might call him that as his are especially long and nimble.  He deftly shuffles the deck and deals out the cards.  "Games the same, ante is up to a buck now."

Ruby laughs heartily. "Well gentlemen, don't think I will make it so easy for you to take my well earned money." Ruby again reaches down her bodice to retrieve the wad of money then giggles, "Or perhaps I should say my husband's well earned money." She keeps a close watch on Fingers for any kind of funny business.

Ruby does not notice any sign of cheating or card manipulation from any of the players and can quickly tell that she can out gamble any of them, winning half of the first 8 hands.  The stakes stay reasonably low and the men seem to have no problem continuing to play and they joke and kid with Ruby about being tougher than Bobby, but much easier on the eyes.  After a dozen hands Ruby is up $43.

Mr. O'Neil joins Ruby at the card table and pulls his chair close to hers. She smiles easily at him and the others, lightly joking as she takes their money and tries to teach Jacky how to play. She keeps them laughing with jokes she has learned and witty banter, but only a little flirting, and to no one specifically, in her mind appropriate for someone who is married. 

She keeps a close eye on O'Neil, wondering if there was something up with the handsome stranger. 

"So," she asks as she deals another hand, "I met one of the lawmen earlier. He seems a bit...cold... to strangers. Seeing as how I just got here he doesn't yet have reason to dislike me, well, what's up with that?"

"Sheriff Wilson?  I wouldn't say he is really either warm or cold.  I think he was pretty shook up about that girl who passed.  I am sure he is a bit wary of strangers, especially if your whole group came on him at once.  I think he might just have a lot on his mind at the moment.  Can't say that he is particularly nice either, but I'm a stranger myself."

"Yeah, I guess a big group would draw a crowd in a small town like that. But we're not all together. Coincidence I guess," she shrugs. 

"So," Ruby throws down only one card and asks casually, "What did happen to that girl? The one who died."

"Beats me.  I try to stay out of stuff like that.  Young kid, didn't seem like the type who would get involved with any trouble.  Someone said she died in her sleep.  Maybe the Doc knows more?"

"Maybe the doc does, maybe he doesn't. I guess that's my signal to say, It's not really my business, now is it?" Ruby smiles and pretends to turn her attention back to the game. 

"Do any of you other fine gentlemen know of Colin Turner? I met him when he came through my town and I need to see him again. He's from here. At least he said he was." She lays her hand down on the table before she continues, "And I'm pretty sure he'd be happy to see me too."

Most of the players admit that they know Colin Turner.  Most of them do not know much about him or his whereabouts other than that he lives at the Smyth boarding house and that he travels a lot.  One of the men said they thought they saw him in the saloon earlier that day.  "I thought I saw him take one of the girls upstairs earlier."

"Really? So he could be upstairs right now? Did you see which girl he took up there?" A bit of Ruby's fun demeanor slips as she looks up the stairs. "Did you see him come down?”

He points to the girl who is talking with Chester.  "I think it was Colleen he says, the one talking with that guy there.  But I didn't see him come down.  Maybe he's sleeping it off upstairs, Greely don't make you get out till 9AM if you pay your $2."

"Oh?" Ruby stands, now distracted from the game. "Will you all excuse me please, I'll be back."


----------



## orchid blossom

Ruby heads over to Chester and the girl. "Excuse me Miss, are you Colleen?"

"Sure honey.  We're not looking for any other girls now though.  Things have been kinda slow lately."

Ruby laughs easily again, "I should be offended. But that's alright, because you can't have me anyway. I'm," she emphasizes the word as she holds up her left hand ring finger, _"Married,_" her ruby ring resting perfectly on it, in Colleen's face. 

"I'm wondering about one of your customers... he's a friend of mine. They say he might be upstairs right now? His name is Colin. Handsome guy...," As she speaks she looks the woman directly in the eyes.

Ruby looks into Colleen's eyes and sees them go completely blank.  The woman blinks and stares blankly at nothing.  She smiles weakly at Ruby and says "Nice ring darling.  Sorry, don't know anyone by the name of Colin.  If you don't mind I have some things to tend to, this is my busy time of day, I'm sure you understand." 

Colleen turns around and heads towards the stairs, grabbing a bottle of liqour from the bar as she goes.

Ruby watches intently as the woman walks up the stairs. She pays close attention to what room she enters.

Colleen walks upstairs and using a key, she enters the second door on the left.

Kate had wandered away from Jake after dropping her information and sat back at the bar.  She noticed when Colleen walked away from Chester and Ruby and saw her go to the door with the magic on it.  She slipped off the stool and approached Ruby and Chester. "That door she just went in has magic on it," she whispered.

"You sure it's the door?" Ruby answers. She doesn't wait for a response before she quicky pulls up her skirts and hurries up the stairs, taking them 2 at a time. 

Standing at the door for a moment, giving herself only seconds to concentrate, she bangs hard on the door. "Open up!"

When Ruby heads up the stairs suddenly Jake takes that as his cue.  He stands and moves to the side of the room where he can see the upstairs best while keeping an eye on the entire down stairs.  He nonchalantly pushes the flap aside on his duster, clearing the path to his Peacemaker.  He watches the reactions of the others in the room.

Mostly everyone in the room gasps at Jake's brazen display.  Greely takes a step forward towards the bar.  He calls for Thom from the front door and the hulk of a man turns around and takes a step inside the saloon and replies with a "Yes boss?"  Greely simply replies, "Just watch for trouble Thom."  Nobody else seems to be reaching for a weapon and in fact most of the people in the bar appear to be scared.   

Ruby hears a sobbing coming from inside the door.  "Go away!" a woman's voice screams.  "Just leave me alone, please!"

"I'm NOT leaving so you'd better just open up," Ruby yells back. She breathes in deeply then softens her voice as she leans closer to the door, "Listen, I may be able to help you, I might know what you're going through. Please let me in."

"Nobody knows what I am going through.  If you really do understand then you know I can't let you in," she sobs.  "It is not my choice!"

"No, I really do," Ruby says quietly through the door. She tries the doorknob. If she finds it locked she will quickly decide between kicking it down, if it looks weak, or picking the lock, if she thinks she can do it unseen.

The door is locked.  Everyone from the first floor that has line of sight to the second floor, about 1/2 of the saloon, has their eyes on Ruby.  

Without moving, Ruby yells down the stairs, "Mr. Greely, I think Colleen is in a lot of danger. Can you get this door open? She refuses."

Jake lets the flap of his duster fall over his holster as he walks towards the bar.  "Greeley, being new in town why don't I treat everyone in here tonight to a round of drinks.  Sort of a thanks for your warm welcome," Jake puts a five dollar bill on the bar, "while you help Colleen."

"What?  Hold on a sec!"  Greely searches frantically underneath the bar.  He retrieves a small item that fits in his tightly grasped hand.  Greely agrees with Jake as he is rummaging for the room key.  "Sounds like a great idea.  Thom get behind the bar, this young man just bought the house a round.  Be right there, just got the key."

Greely jogs up the stairs, huffing and puffing by the time he gets there, his face red from the exertion.  He knocks and announces that he is coming in and tries the key in the lock.  The key does not work at first and Greely jiggles it in the doorknob before removing it and trying it again.  This time the door opens to reveal a sobbing Colleen sitting on the bed, head in her hands. 

"What is the trouble?" John Greely asks loudly.  "Are you OK?"

Ruby enters the room cautiously, looking around, especially in the corners, before heading to Colleen. 

She sits next to the woman on the bed and puts a hand on her arm. "You saw Colin today, didn't you?"

Colleen continues sobbing as she sits on the bed. She looks at Ruby with despair in her eyes.  "Please just get out, I told you I can't help myself."  She slowly raises a shaky hand that holds a derringer.  She stops and looks at the gun in her hand which is held about chest height, not pointed at anyone in particular.

John Greely inhales sharply as he sees the gun.  "Colleen honey, just relax.  Nobody needs to get hurt.  Put that down, we can help you." he says slowly entering the room.

Ruby doesn't hesitate, she reaches out quickly and tries to knock the derringer out of Colleen's hands.

Ruby swipes at the petite firearm and is able to grab it from the distraught woman's hand before she can get a chance to use it.  Colleen lunges forward grabbing at the weapon but Ruby is able to keep her at bay. 

Greely moves to close the door to prevent the sounds of the scuffle from being heard downstairs.  "Colleen, sweetheart, calm down.  What would make you do this?  Let's talk about it," he says in a soothing voice.

Ruby quickly stuffs the woman's gun down her bodice and attempts to gently grasp the woman's struggling arms. 

"Mr. Greely, I believe this woman is under someone else's influence. Please get my friends from downstairs, at least get..." _Damn, I can't say I know the others..._ "Please get my husband. He's good at solving problems.”

Since Greely was already moving towards the door he nods and does as Ruby requests.  "Sir!  Mr. Jacobs!  Could you please come up here for a moment your wife is requesting your presence." 

He then waits by the door keeping an eye on Ruby and Colleen. 

Colleen continues to struggle with Ruby while sobbing.  Ruby is still able to control her but she is tiring.

Jake chuckles to himself and thinks, _It sounds pretty funny to hear that said outloud.  Wife indeed._  He quickly climbs the stairs and goes sideways through the door that Greely is holding open.  Seeing the struggle, Jake heads to the other side of the bed and pulls the struggling woman's arms behind her back trying to hold her still.  "Easy now, we are not going to hurt you."

"Darling, I believe Colleen here has had a run in with my friend, Mr. Turner. You know how _persuasive_ he can be." She looks Jake in the eyes, hoping he gets her meaning.

"That rat Turner did this to her?  I never liked that man!"  Greely exclaims.  "What can we do to fix this?" he says sincerely. 

Colleen continues to struggle against Jake making no progress.  "Please just leave me alone, that is the only way things will work, it's the only way."

Ruby looks the girl in the eyes and says sympathetically, "What's the only way things can work sweetie? There is always more than one way to solve a problem."

"No, no there isn't!  Not when he is in your head!  There is only as he says, what he says.  There is only his will!"  She sobs again and continues her struggles despite the fact that she is now exhausted.

Ruby looks to Jake again, "You know, it's a shame we didn't bring Katherine this trip. I think she had written down what to do in these cases."  Gently caressing the trembling woman's arms, "What did he tell you to do Colleen?"

Colleen gets a blank look on her face again, her eyes going glassy.  She smiles and cocks her head a bit.  "Nothing, he didn't tell me to do anything.  Everything is fine now.  Can we go downstairs and get a drink?  I really need a drink, please."

Jake keeps one hand on one of Colleen's arms, with the other he pushes the hair away from her neck.  He glances quickly for any wounds but doesn’t see any.

"No drinks until we find out what's going on." Ruby looks at Colleen imploringly. "Please tell us what's going on. We want to help you. I'm here to find Colin myself. Do you know where he might be? It's very important."

"Yeah, I know where he is, but I can't tell you!" she screams.  "You say you might know what is going on, well then you know I am telling the truth.  I need to get out of here, leave this place.  He won't let me.  He comes and goes as he pleases, does what he wants with me.  Leaves me, then comes for me.  Reads my thoughts, eats at my very soul.  I wish I could tell you I really do, but he won't let me.  I'm not strong, I can't fight him.  I just can't."

"Have you heard enough Mr. Greely?  Do you have any doubts that Mr. Turner is doing harm to this Lady?"  Jake looks at the man, taking measure of his response without give away what he is thinking.

Greely looks scared and confused.  "What do you want me to do about it?  I... I... It's not like I know where he is or where he went.  I didn't know anything was going on between these two other than normal business.  How can I help?  I want to help."

Ruby asks Greely "Is there a place you can keep her safe?  A place away from Colin Turner?" 

Greely blinks a few times and wipes his brow.  "She can stay at my place, Colin ain't never been there.  Should be safe enough.  I can keep Thom with her if I have to, tell him not to let Colin near her.  Would that work.  Seems like you folks know more about Turner than I do, anything I should know?"

"Mr. Greely, you need to do that. Thom seems to be a good choice to stay with her. She's obviously upset and not feeling well." She looks to Jake but continues to speak to Greely. "I need to speak to J..." she stops herself, "My husband, we need to find Turner, that may be the only thing that can help her. And we need to do this quickly." 

She looks at Jake, "And maybe we should speak to our other friends about this? They might be able to help us."

Nanuet had been waiting anxiously since Jake went upstairs.  He decided he had waited enough and got up from his chair.  "Minerva, they've been up there too long, I want to see what's going on." 

Nanuet heads towards the stairs and takes a look at the crowd to judge their reactions.  They seem for the most part to be working on the $5 that Jake left on the bar so he climbs the flight of stairs and listens at the door.

Jake scans the room intermittently.  His keen eyes notice that the one window is open a crack.  He notices that dust lies fairly thickly on the dresser which is the only other piece of furniture in the room.  The chamber pot is empty and looks quite ancient.  The bed linens appear to be undisturbed except for where Colleen was just sitting.

"OK, lets get her out of here.  Just make sure she doesn't have anything that she could hurt herself or someone else with.  I would hate for there to be a tragedy.  I'll tell Thom he has the rest of the night off and have him escort Colleen over to my place." 

Greely heads downstairs and finishes helping Thom dole out the $5 worth of drinks.  

Nanuet jumps back when he hears someone coming towards the door. "Oops sorry, I just came to check on my friends" Nanuet offers as Greely exits the room." 

Greely looks the elf up and down, a hint of distrust coming to his face.  "Get yourself downstairs, we have everything under control here.  Your friends are fine." 

He stores the key back where he retrieved it from and tells Thom that once Colleen comes down that he is to walk her straight to his place and not to stop to talk to anyone.  That he is to put her in the spare bedroom in the back and stay outside the room and not to let anyone in but Greely himself.

Once Greely leaves Ruby stands next to Jake, and out of the vision of Colleen, trying to be quiet. She whispers to him, "You know what we have to do, right? We have to let it be known that the singer Ruby West is in town and make him find her."

Jake whispers back, "No, I don't KNOW that." 

He steps away from Ruby and opens the top drawer of the dresser.  "You don't get many customers do you Colleen?  At least not in this room.  If one of the men downstairs paid to be next, which room would you use?"

"What do you need to know that for? You offering?" Ruby asks in a pissy tone.

"What?  I get plenty of customers, we just don't tend to use the dresser.  Greely charges $2 for the use of the room, have to be out by 9AM though.  Most men just go home afterwards though.  I suppose I would use any room that wasn't occupied, whichever one Greely told me to use. Colin just happened to rent this one tonight."

She walks a couple steps back over to Colleen. "So Colin was here tonight." She looks the woman in the eyes, "Why did he leave? Does he know I'm.." Ruby corrects herself, "...We're here?"

Colleen is starting to settle down but still looks exhausted.  "He knows you're here.  He was scared, I've never seen him scared before, he always seems so confident." 

There is a light rap on the door.  Nanuet pokes his head in and says "The bartender says that Thom is ready whenever you guys are.  Everything OK in here?"

"Colleen, do you have any more weapons on you?  I know you wouldn't use them against Mr. Turner."  Jake tries to sense if she is telling then looks at Ruby and nods his head towards the woman. "We are almost done."

"No more weapons,” Colleen says, “just the gun you already got.  What else do you need me to do?"

“Well, you don't mind if I just double check, do you?" Ruby approaches the woman slowly and attempts to check the normal spots for any other weapons.

Colleen offers no resistance and allows Ruby to search her.  Ruby finds no weapons or any other hidden objects.  She did have several dollar bills stuffed down her corset.

"Thanks Nanuet. Maybe you should get Minerva and come join us. But first, take Miss Colleen here to Thom. She's going on vacation for a while."

Nanuet nods and waits for Colleen to come to him.  He escorts her downstairs to Thom who seems to understand what is going on, at least his part in it.  Greely gives him the instructions again and Thom leaves the saloon with Colleen.  The saloon itself still seems to be doing a brisk business despite the late hour. 

Once Colleen is handed off to Thom, Nanuet heads over to Minerva.  "They want us upstairs, not sure what they have figured out but I guess they are up to something."


----------



## orchid blossom

Ruby turns back to Jake with a confused look on her face. "I wonder why Colin ran out of here scared. Maybe he's still hurt?" She sighs and fights against the panicky feelings that are trying to rise up. "But he knows we're here..." She shivers as she looks at the slightly opened window, remembering her own longings, her dreams, her fear and she starts to grow pale.

When Colleen leaves the room Jake starts searching about.  "No I wasn't interested in bedding Colleen, there is something strange here."  He shakes his head at Ruby and continues.  "I don't know why he is scared.  I wonder why exactly, or more importantly who makes him scared."  Jake looks under the bed, opens the remaining drawers and then examines the window for any additional clues.  "He recognized at least one of us then.  Or..."  Jake stops and looks at Ruby.  "Is it possible he is scared of someone else down stairs?"

"I didn't really think you wanted to bed her," Ruby says, kicking at some dust on the floor. 

"Yes, it's possible it's someone else. Especially that Mr. O'Neil. Something is up with him. He was lying about not knowing how to play cards." Ruby watches Jake search around the room. "With this," she holds up some red hair, "It's kinda hard to not be noticed." 

"Jake," Ruby calls his name to get his attention, "I'm getting more nervous now." She starts biting on her lip as her bad memories are starting to win her back over.

He stops and looks up.  "I know." He tries to give her a look that is compassionate and reassuring.  He's not sure if it was.  "Something is strange and I want to know what.  There is an edge here somewhere, I just don't know what it is."

Minerva and Nanuet enter the room in time to find Jake searching and Ruby looking very nervous. Minerva looks around at all the dust, the unused bed and the ancient unused chamber pot.  "It doesn't appear as though this room has been used by anyone in quite a while. I wonder what they were doing in here." Minerva joins in the search. Looking for possible hidden exits out of the room, she checks the walls and behind the bureau but finds none.

"Meirde!  I didn't see him come down the stairs. He probably left the same way that he left Ruby's room. How are we supposed to catch him if he can disappear into thin air?" Minerva walks over to the window and looks out searching for the moon.

Quickly and quietly Jake says, "We need to look at another room and see if it looks like this one, basically unused.  Maddie said the door was enchanted, and Greely fumbled with it a bit before opening it.  It would be good to know why.  Don't close it yet," he says looking at Ruby, "but can you see if it looks like the mechanical lock will engage when we do?  I wonder if the enchantment keeps this room private, and the thing hanging around Greely's neck is the real key.  I wouldn't like the implication if Greely was involved.  Though it could be that good paying customers are just treated well.  When we are done in here and everyone is out, close the door and see if it will reopen." 

"Another thing, O'Neil is looking for not just a book but THE book.  No one would normally be that specific about finding Hoyle’s 1st edition.  He is looking for a particular book for who knows what reason."  

"It must be a code or something. Or he is looking for someone who he knows has one,” Ruby says.

Jake stops and looks at all three of them.  "Colleen said Turner was afraid.  I'll ask Greely if O'Neil was here when Turner arrived.  If he was, then it is unlikely Turner is afraid of O'Neil and is worried about one of us.  If O'Neil arrived after then it could be any of us.  The rest of the crowd is pretty tame looking and locals, so I doubt it’s them."  Jake scratches his beard, "Did you think of anything else?"

"What book are you referring to?" Minerva asks prompting Jake to explain Ruby's conversation with O'Neil.   He said, "I don't want to embarrass myself, figured I would read up a bit before getting my feet wet.  Heard that "Hoyle's Book of Games" was the best source out there, especially the 1st edition. 

Minerva listens with interest as Jake explains that O'Neil continued to express interest in obtaining the book later in their conversation even though Ruby had offered to teach him to play. "It doesn't strike me as unusual that he would want to own a copy of the book. But perhaps there is something in the book that he is looking for." 

I am at a loss as to what to do next. I wish that we were able to get into his room at the boarding house earlier. Perhaps one of us should rent a room for the night there," she says thinking aloud as she continues to nervously watch the night sky. "Did you notice all the bats earlier this evening when we were walking over here? It seems a bit odd does it not?"

Nanuet says, "They must have a place to live nearby, a cave or something, but I have never seen that many at one time before.  They are drawn here for some reason, perhaps an unnaturally abundant food supply?  From what I remember though they don't hunt or generally fly in large groups.  Something must have disturbed their nesting area.  As far as the room at the boarding house goes I am very hesitant about splitting the group up and having someone stay there when we think that he lives there.   That is begging for trouble.  Perhaps we can get the law involved and get the room opened that way?"

Minerva says, "Hmmm, Maybe we should find out where they came from?  We must not forget that two other unfortunate souls have risen from their graves as well. They will be looking for a place to hide during the day. A dark cave would serve their purpose.  And I wasn't considering spending the night at the boarding house.  Just using it as a means to gain entrance into Colin's room.”

As the companions are having their conversation they hear another door further down the hallway open.  They can hear a man and woman laughing and carrying on with lewd comments.  The "couple" makes their way past the room that the group is in and continues past and down the stairs.  They appear to be in a drunken or drugged stupor as they hold each other up and wobble down the steps.

Minerva steps out into the hall and watches the couple for a moment to see if she recognizes them, especially the man. She makes her way over to the room that they just exited and tries the door knob.

The door is indeed unlocked and it swings open.  This room is furnished the same as the one Minerva was standing in but not as tidy.  The bed has certainly been used as the linens are strewn about the room.  The chamber pot is tipped over, it's contents spilled on the floor.  An empty whiskey bottle is also among the mess as well as a set of women’s undergarments.

The smell assails Minerva's nostrils causing her to wrinkle her nose in distaste. She moves around the puddle on the floor. "Ugh, Disgusting." she kicks the bed linens and clothing with the toe of her boot and gingerly moves items out of her way as she searches the room.  She finds a plate of half eaten food lying underneath the blankets as well as a small key.

Minerva picks up the key and looks around the room in search of something that the key might fit. She also searches the clothes on the floor and searches under the bed and in the drawers.

The key looks like it will probably fit in the door.  Searching the underclothes and under the bed reveals nothing.  The dresser drawers have a pouch of chewing tobacco, a mismatched pair of socks, and a dime store novel missing its cover.  Minerva takes the key and tries the other doors on the upper floor, but it only fits the door to the room she found it in.

Back in Colleen’s room, Ruby tries to take a look at the door. First she concentrates her special ability on the door, seeing if she can sense where the magic is concentrated or what type it is. Next she moves on to the mechanical part, trying to do what Jake asked, finding out if the door was set to close behind them or not.

Ruby finds that her special sight is failing her as she examines the door.  The harder she tries her head begins to throb.  The lock itself appears to be normal in it's mechanical nature and can be locked from inside the room or from the key outside the room only.

Ruby puts a hand to her head while she keeps trying to concentrate. Finally she staggers slightly and has to hold onto the door frame to keep herself standing. "Ooohh, that's not nice..." she says.  "Something about the door..." 

She tries to shake it off and says, "I don't notice anything about the locks. I can't tell any special properties. It might be like you said Ja.. Alstair... and that with the special key you can get into a special room, just like..." Suddenly her mouth snaps shut and she covers her mouth. She says quickly, "I don't see anything," and rubs her head gently while continuing to hold herself up.

Jake moves over to her quickly and takes gentle hold of one arm.  "What's wrong?  Are you ill?"

Rub smiles meekly. "I'll be fine," she waves him off, "Just something strange about the you-know-what on the door. Let's find out if the others found out anything." 

Ruby steps out the door and sees Minerva trying a key is some doors. She looks back to Jake, "We need to go somewhere we can all be together and make a plan. We have to speak to that man who is downstairs privately or break into Turner's room or something. But we should do it together. It's probably not safe for some of us to be downstairs."

Jake replies, "I'll talk to Greely right now and then chat with O'Neil for a moment.  Maybe the smartest thing is to get hotel rooms and get together unseen there."

"Alright darling. But kiss me before you leave me."

He does and holds her perhaps over long.  "Stay here with Nanuet and Minerva."  Jake starts to release her.  "Please?"

"Yes, I will," she says genuinely. "Be careful. I wouldn't want something bad happening to my husband. Especially since I don't get him that way for too long." Ruby smiles up at Jake.  Jake nods and smiles back, then walks down the stairway to speak to Greely.

*        *        *        *        *        *        *

Jake reaches Greely and asks, "When Turner came tonight, was O'Neil, the man with the black coat over there, already here or did he show up after Turner went upstairs?"

Greely answers, "Mr. O'Neil was already here when Mr. Turner showed up. Why?"

"Colleen said something strange, perhaps she was just over wrought.  Do you know if Turner and O'Neil know each other?"

"Mr. Jacobs," Greely responds, "You have a lot of questions. If Mr. Turner and Mr. O'Neil know each other they would have only met over the past couple of days."

"And you rented your prostitute out to someone who is destroying her, so let us not worry about how many questions I ask."  Jake raises an eyebrow at him.  "Why do you say they only would have met over the past couple of days?"

Mr. Greely's face starts to turn red. "You assume too much Mr. Jacobs. She is not _my prostitute,_ as you put it. You have some nerve coming in here and accusing me of such things. I _care_ about these girls and try to protect as much as I can. I would as soon as sell one of them as you would sell your wife." 

"To answer your question," he spits out, "O'Neil has only been here for a week and Mr. Turner only returned to town a couple of days ago. Now if you will excuse me," his anger still rising, "I have work to do."  He stomps off and heads into the back room.

"Heh."  Jake seems pleased with himself and walks over to see Mr O'Neil.  

Chester feels that pretending not to know the others is counter-productive, so he joins them upstairs. "What did you guys find out?"

Ruby whispers, "I thought we weren't supposed to know you?"  Then she explains what they have learned and that Jake was going to speak to Greely then they were all going to get rooms at the hotel.

Chester whispers back, "Change of plan. I figure it won't take long for the locals to find out who we are. Anyway, it looks like he's flown the coop. Should we try to get into his room now?"

"What about Kate," Ruby whispers back frantically, "She's all alone downstairs..."

"If you have things in hand here, I'll go back downstairs. I'll keep an eye on her, but I won't ruin her disguise. OK?"  Chester walks back to the bar and orders another beer. He scans the room for Maddie and finds her.

Ruby fidgets as she looks back and forth between Minerva to Nanuet. "Let's go downstairs. I don't want to be up in here anymore..." She glances nervously at the window.

"I think that is a good idea,” Minerva says.  “I don't think we're doing much up here." she says and puts the key in her pocket and follows Ruby down the stairs.  Nanuet walks over and closes the window tightly.  He checks for a lock and slides the window lock shut then follows the ladies downstairs.

"Where are you staying Jackie,” Jake asks the man as he approaches his table downstairs.  “Perhaps we can meet for breakfast.  I have something to discuss that you might find interesting."

"I'm staying in the Gorden Hotel, second floor," he replies casually. "What is it you want to discuss?" He smiles cockily, "And are you bringing that pretty card playing wife of yours?"

"Constance and I are rarely parted."  Jake leans in closely and whispers coldly.  "Only one person ever gets to call me baby Mr. O'Neil.  Do that again, and I'll forget you bought me a drink."  Jake stands straight again.  "Thanks for the drink, breakfast will be on me.  We'll talk about opportunities in this little town."  Jake tips his hat and smiles before turning and looking for around for the others.

When Chester came back downstairs, Maddie made her way over.  "Mr. Martin?  I wondered if you might be going over to the hotel soon?  I'm quite tired and that boarding house didn't look fit for a rat.  But the way people talk here I get the idea it wouldn't be safe for me to walk alone."

Jake pipes up after Maddie speaks, "If you two wouldn't mind, the Missus and I will be heading over to the hotel too and would join you."

Chester says, "The more the merrier, Mr. Jacobs. Are the other woman and her Indian friend also going there, too?"

"Thank you.  Seems I had good luck, meeting you all on the train.  I thought I would stay with my family tonight, but..." she stopped and looked around the room.  "Well, I can see why maybe they aren't here anymore."

Ruby puts on a brave face and saunters over to Jake. She slips her arm through his, "I'm getting sleepy. Can we leave soon?"

Jake nods to his wife and moves towards their piled luggage.  He pretends to move somethings around while changing the loads in his sawed off shot gun to normal ones.  "The bags are ready," he says, "anybody else going to the hotel?"

Maddie picked up her own bag, which she had been taking with her from place to place in the saloon.  "Yes, I'm exhausted."

Nanuet follows suit and begins picking up his bags.  "Minerva, are you ready to go?  I wanted to get these bags unpacked anyways, been dragging them all over town."

Ruby turns back to Mr. O'Neil. "Good night. It was a pleasure meeting you," as she smiles at him. "Perhaps more card lessons are in order if you'll be around."

"Si, I am ready. Let me help you with some of that." Minerva takes some bags to free up one of his arms and heads for the door with one hand on her gun under her skirt.

Jacky O'Neil gets up from his seat and walks over to Ruby kissing her hand again.  "I'll be around at least for a while Miss Constance.  I think we have a date for breakfast anyways, so I'll see you then." he says with a wink.

Ruby acts surprised, "Oh we do? My, isn't that a nice surprise. I'm normally not an early riser but I suppose you have to make exceptions some time, right?" She smiles again. "Good night." 

As she walks out she looks back at him over her shoulder and flashes her dazzling smile and waits for Jake and the others.

Jake fumes a bit and the turns away from O'Neil.  He uncaps the water Minerva gave him and spills some on his right hand.  He conceals the bottle in his left hand and offers his right hand to O'Neil.  "It is a date then."

Jacky shakes Jakes hand firmly.  His forehead crumples a bit when he clasps Jake's hand in his own and he snatches a handkerchief and quickly wipes the water off his hand.  He starts to say something then stops and thinks for a moment.  "Yes, it's a date, I should be getting in around breakfast time, see you then."


----------



## orchid blossom

The group heads the half a block to The Gordon Hotel.  The grand three story  building almost looks out of place in this little town.  It has been maintained better than most of the other buildings around town and looks almost inviting.  They are greeted by a man who introduces himself as Victor Bishop, the owner of the hotel.   

"Plenty of room for you folks, $4 a night per person.  Includes bedding, stabling and breakfast, served promptly at 7:00 AM.  How many rooms will you be wanting?"

"Minerva steps forward. I believe that we will be needing 4 rooms."

Mr. Bishop turns to the wall behind him and takes down 4 keys then calls to a couple young men who help everyone with their bags.  "Enjoy your stay, if you need anything just wander by the front desk.  If no one is here just ring this bell and myself or someone else will come running." he says holding up a small brass bell.

Maddie gave him a bright smile.  "One for myself please, sir.  And if I might ask I came looking for family of mine.  John and Maud Smith?  Might they have stayed here in the last few weeks?"

"I don't recall anyone by that name" he takes out a book and looks it over carefully.  "Didn't register anyone by that name either, but then again I don't trouble with the register that much anymore, only if folks look like ruffians, which I am sure your family didn't ma'am.  Sorry."

"I see.  Thank you, sir.  I guess they didn't come through here. Thanks to all of you for taking care of me."

Jake nods and lets them take the bags but not the bundle of long arms.  "Where is everyone's rooms?"

Victor Bishop had handed over 4 keys each with little numbers on them.  The keys read 208, 209, 301 and 302. 

"Two rooms on the second floor, two more upstairs on the third floor.  I like to keep it spread out for the cleaning staff." Bishop replies.

Minerva takes the keys and keeps 208. she hands 209 to Jake, 301 to Maddie and 302 to Chester.  As she hands them their keys she whispers to each. "We'll meet in Chester's room."

"OK. Just knock first. Who knows who the other guests are." Chester says.

Kate took the key from Miss Florencia, nodded, and started the hike up the stairs to her room.

"Please feel that we are your friends, Senorita. Since you cannot locate your family you would be much safer if you stayed with us." Minerva says amicably.

"Now see, that is one of the things I love about you my Spanish rose, you are so kind," Nanuet says giving her a squeeze.  "No wonder the people back home received you so warmly."

"Oh, I consider everyone to be a friend I just haven't met yet," Maddie answered and followed Chester up the stairs.  She stowed her things in the room and sat down for a few minutes, waiting for the activity to clear up before going to Chester's room.

The young men load the luggage onto a dumbwaiter and one runs upstairs while the other stays downstairs to attend to the next load.   

Nanuet puts his arm around Minerva's waist glad to finally be settling down someplace where he can gather his thoughts.  He always liked to take a place in a bit before getting down to the action but everyone was on edge and with good reason.  "Let's see what the room looks like, unpack our stuff and then go from there.  I know I could use some freshening up."

When all the bags are delivered, Jake tips the young man.  "Excuse me, there was a young woman buried today outside town.  Rumor was she was staying here.  What room was she in?"

The boy looks nervous at Jake's question.  He wrings his hands and then replies "308 sir, Sally Ann was in 308 when they found her."

"Sally Ann, huh, pretty name.  I'll bet she was a pretty lady too.  Did you see her?  Did she go peacefully in her sleep?"

Ruby grows pale and shivers before taking the key from Jake and walking away, heading towards their room while Jake questions the boy. 

She unlocks the door and without much fanfare collapses face down on the bed, hugging the pillow tightly.

"I did see her sir, but I didn't look too long.  She didn't have no clothes on or nuttin.  She looked awful pale, but they said she died in her sleep.  I ain't never ever seen anyone dead before her.  Can I go now?" the boy says as he is getting fidgety.

"Sure, son, sure.  Thanks."  Jake laughs to himself, _Only a few years younger than me. _

He follows Ruby and sits on the bed next to her.  "Take a few minutes and relax.  Then we'll go meet the others."

"Relax?" she says into the pillow. She rolls over, "You're kidding right?" But the thought occurs to her that in her jacket is a nice, friendly, relaxing little silver flask.

"I've been funnier."  He stands again and paces about the room.  "I'll check the corridor, it if is clear we can head up to Chet's room then."

As Jake checks the corridor Ruby rises off the bed. “Maybe a glass of water and then we go meet everyone.” Ruby walks over to the small table holding a pitcher of water. She pours a glass then checking that Jake isn't looking she deftly removes her little flask and pours a couple of drops in. She drinks the water down quickly with a satisfied Ahhhhh. “Alright let’s go.”

*       *       *       *       *       *       *

Chester, Maddie and one of the bellhops go up to the third floor.  "These must be our rooms. Thank you." Chester tips the bellhop. He opens up his bag and checks to make sure everything is as he packed it.

The bellhop thanks Chester for the tip and heads downstairs.  He checks his bags and finds everything to be in order if not a bit jostled around from being dragged around town.

Chester grunts in approval. While he is waiting for the others, he places one of his revolvers on the night table. Next he looks out the window. There isn't much to see since electricity hasn't arrived here.

Considering she and Chester had packed the lightest, it was soon quiet outside her door.  Kate went into the corridor, locked the door, and tucked the key into her pocket.  She knocked softly on Chester's door.  "Mr. Martin?  It's Maddie."

Chester opens the door with his right hand behind his back. "Come on in, Maddie. Are you as bored as I am?" Maddie enters the room. Chester closes and locks the door and puts the pistol he was holding back on the dresser.

Minerva and Nanuet enter room 208. Minerva goes to the window and looks out before shutting the curtain on the unfriendly night.  "You OK?  See something out there you want to talk about?"  Nanuet asks trying to comfort her.

Minerva spins around to face him. "NO! I am most certainly NOT alright." she begins to pace back and forth in her agitation. "We are no closer to destroying this evil and time is running out. I can feel it! The evil is all around us. Nanuet I am not strong enough to face it down! None of us are!"

Nanuet moves quickly over to Minerva and stops her pacing.  He wraps his arms gently around her.  "I understand you are scared, we all are.  And you are right, alone none of us are strong enough to face that... that creature, but together, working together we will be stronger than him.  Together we have the strength to overcome the beast and return this town to the people." 

Nanuet hears Jake and Ruby in the hallway "The others are going upstairs, we should go now" and releases Minerva from his embrace.

"I am sorry.  I shall continue to have faith in the gods and in you, Mi Amore. You are right. We WILL destroy this evil by whatever means necessary.”  She hugs him tightly and takes a deep breath, then smoothes down her skirt as she smoothes her features into an unreadable mask and opens the door. With a purposeful stride walks up the stairs to Chester's room.

Meanwhile, seeing the hallway is clear, Jake leads Ruby to Chet's room.  "Mr. Martin," Jake says after he raps on the door, "The Jacobs."

Ruby giggles, then a serious look crosses her face. "This is a bad idea though Jake."

"Why?"

"Because one of us might like it," she replies seriously.

Chester holds his index finger up to his lips then grabs his gun. "I'm coming." He opens the door and sighs in relief to see Jake and Ruby. Nanuet and Minerva come up the stairs and he lets them all in.

Nanuet says, "Well here we all are.  Now that we have had a chance to look around what do we think of Mr. Turner's home?"

"It makes me sick!" Ruby says forcefully, "And we can't get out of here soon enough."

"It's no wonder he travels,” Kate said, “but it's a good place to run back to when he needs to hide.  Enough people to sustain him, remote enough that no one really pays attention when someone disappears or dies mysteriously.  The locals care, but they don't seem to feel as if they could do anything about it.  What did you all learn upstairs at the saloon?"

Jake shrugs.  "Here is a few things you all ought to know.  Greely says O'Neil was in the room when Turner came in.  So if Turner was afraid of someone it was one of us.  I doubt he missed seeing Ruby, though I'm not sure who he is afraid of."  Jake explains about the card book O'Neil is looking for and that fact that he invited him to breakfast.  He also shares the state of Colleen's room.  "Oh, and I put some of that holy water on my hand when I shook O'Neil's hand.  He didn't scream or wince or anything, but he did notice."

"There is something special about O'Neill.  Do you think he might be hunting, like we are?  Pains to keep his face hidden, cryptic comments?" Kate asked.

"Maybe," Jake says coolly.  "Or hunting like Turner."

Ruby shivers again. "This stinks. What? You're all thinking it." She pulls on her hair and looks out the window.  "Too bad we don't know which room is his. He said he would be out all night."

"There now, my girl is thinking ...." Jake said.

"One or the other.  But if he agreed to meet you during the day it's less likely he's like Turner," Kate said.

"How do you know he doesn't have a way to be out in the light, if he is one of those monsters?" Ruby asks.

Chester says, "Yeah, kinda odd that he kept his Peacemaker out on the table. Like he expects trouble or just wants to scare people away."

“Is there a way to find out?” Minerva asks.  “I could attempt to detect if he is evil, but I do not think that he is. If he shows up for breakfast we will know that he is not one of Turner's growing number. Perhaps we should just ask him directly what his business is?”

Nanuet says, "I don't need sleep, I can keep an eye out for him.  Or we could take a walk by the desk.  All the room keys were hanging on the wall, didn't look like there were too many other keys missing.  We could certainly narrow it down."

"Is Turner back at his home? Maybe he's afraid of us." Chester asks.

"I think the best time to go hunting for Turner is during the daytime,” Nanuet continues.  “We are pretty sure he at least doesn't like the sunlight, I mean nobody ever saw him out and about during the day back in Promise City.  Maybe we stop back at the boarding house tomorrow during the day.  I didn't see if that room had a back window or anohter way in but I am sure we can figure something out."

"If we can learn where Turner's coffin is, we can visit it in daylight," Jake says to Chet.  "O'Neil said he was staying on the second floor.  Someone could look for the empty keys for that floor."

"I'll go downstairs and look at the keys while you all keep talking about whatever it is you're talking about."  Ruby hops off the bed and heads downstairs.

"I agree with Nanuet,” Minerva says.  “It does not make sense to go hunting in the dark. That is 'his' domain.  I shall go and speak to the priest in the morning. Perhaps he can help us and that will give Jake a chance to speak with Senor O'Neil and see if he can also be of assistance."

Chester says, "We have to be careful. Who knows how deeply Turner has sunk his claws in this town. Anyone here could be his slave."

"Anything else we want to risk tonight?  Besides breaking and entering into a guests room?"  Jake pauses and then adds, "Oh, the dead girl was in 308."

"I'm not sure how much I can help.  There's only so much I can learn as Maddie without being very suspicious.  And Jake, it hasn't occurred to you that he might be afraid of you?  He knows you're in possession of a weapon that can hurt him.  And that you have a passionate reason to use it.  You didn't let your fear stop you from attacking him in Promise City, you've chased him here.  If I were him I'd be more than mildly concerned."

"It has crossed my mind.  He was mighty boastful when we last parted though."  _If he isn't afraid of me, he doesn't quite understand how much I hate him._

Kate nodded.  "He wouldn't be the first one to talk big while trying to cover how small he feels."

"Well, 308 just down the hall. Let's take a look. No one's staying there right now, are they?" Chester asks.

"I don't know.  Why don't you go knock?  

Ruby's been gone a while, I'm going to check on her."  Jake says and lets himself out.

*       *       *

Once downstairs Ruby wanders nonchalantly to the main desk. She leans on it, and waits for the clerk to return. She squints her eyes to see the keys and makes note of which ones are missing.  “Excuse me sir," she calls out. "Ru-uh, Mrs. Jacobs here of, uh, I forgot my room number."

Ruby notices that besides the keys for 208 and 209 that the key for 201 is missing.   

"Well miss I handed out 4 keys, not sure which one you took.  Let's narrow it down, are you on the 2nd or 3rd floor?"

She runs her finger back and forth over the desk. "Um, second floor. With my husband," she giggles. "Doesn't that sound funny?"

"Well then you are in either 208 or 209, were you in the room at the end of the hall or the one next to the end?  Are you OK miss, you seem a bit out of sorts, should I send someone to get your husband?"

Ruby giggles again. "Oh NO. My _husband_ would be FURIOUS that I forgot which room we were in." She takes another quick peek to verify 201 is the empty room then smiles at the clerk. "Thanks for being so concerned though." She winks at him then heads back up the stairs. 

Victor scratches his head and wonders what the rest of their stay will be like.  _If I were married to her I wouldn't let her out of my sight!_ he thinks to himself.

Instead of going to the third floor she stops in front of room 201. She checks the hallway both ways, and when she is sure no one is looking she puts an ear to it and listens.  No sounds come to her from behind it.

Still sure no one is watching, she quickly pulls her handy little tools out of her bodice and carefully and quietly tries to pick the lock on the door.  Ruby works on the lock but has a hard time.  She tries to force the pick and hears a dreadful 'plink' as the pick breaks off in the keyhole.

"Dammit!" She continues to swear under her breath as she works with the other tools to get the broken piece out of the lock.

It takes Ruby the better part of a minute and she is breaking a sweat before she is finally able to get the broken pick out of the lock.  Just as she does so she hears footsteps coming towards her from downstairs.

Ruby stands tall and hides her hands with the picks in it behind her back. An angelic innocent looking smile comes to her face as she waits to see who is coming.


----------



## orchid blossom

Chester holsters his Remington and walks over to 308. He knocks on the door. "Hello? Are you in?"  When no one answers, Chester tries the doorknob, just on the off chance it's unlocked.

Chester is surprised when the doorknob turns easily in his hand.  The door swings in to reveal an eerily dark room.  The bed remains unmade but there are no other signs that the room was recently occupied.  The curtains rustle a bit as a breeze from the partially opened window disturbs the delicate fabric.

He enters the room cautiously. He looks around and finds an oil lamp on the table. He lights it, then closes the door. Chester checks the room for anything odd, paying special attention to the window and under the bed.

Chester looks around the room carefully.  When he gets near the bed he kneels down and sets the oil lamp on the floor.  Almost immediately something catches his eye.  Some small object, no bigger in diameter than a dime is glinting in the light of the lantern.  He reaches out and picks it off the floor and looks at it closely.  It is a cufflink, not just any cufflink but a cufflink shaped with the letters C.T. 

As he examines the cufflink a gust of air comes through the window.  The lantern sputters severely and almost falters completely before regaining it's former state of brightness.

Chester shivers, but not from the breeze. He pockets the cufflink and reaches for the doorknob. _Time to get back to the others._

*       *       *

Jake makes his way down one flight of stairs and then looks down the hallway.  He sees Ruby standing and looking his way.

When she sees Jake she breathes a sigh of relief but doesn't move. "Hello husband. I missed you." She keeps the innocent smile on her face.

A young teenage girl reaches the top of the stairs carrying a basket of laundry.  She nods to Ruby as she walks by and stops at room 205.  She knocks and when there is no answer she unlocks the door with a key from a ring on her belt.  She drags the laundry basket in the room and closes the door behind her.

Ruby curls a finger for Jake to come to her. "Kiss me darling, right now."

"You are so impetuous, my pretty little vixen."  As Jake moves close he whispers, "I'm listening," and kisses her.

Ruby kisses Jake passionately, throwing a leg up around his waist. They push back on the door, continuing to kiss passionately, while Ruby keeps an ear open for the young girl.

After about 5 minutes the door to room 205 opens and the young girl comes out basket in hand.  She giggles when she sees Jake and Ruby in the hallway and walks past them and heads back down the stairs.  As she walks by Ruby extends her arm and with a slender finger she manages to free the key ring from the young maid’s belt.

She continues to kiss Jake, maybe even a bit longer than necessary, including some moans of pleasure and some, "Oh Babys" for good measure.  Once she is positive the girl is gone and they are alone, she holds up and jingles the keys in front of Jake's eyes. "My, that was pleasant."

"Why don't we wait and see if she comes back with any more keys."  Jake says grinning broadly.

Ruby grabs him a bit roughly and kisses him for a long moment before turning her back still inside his arms she tries a key in the lock.

Ruby smiles as the key turns the lock easily.  She slowly turns the doorknob and swings the door open, being careful to keep the noise to a minimum.  Inside she sees a neatly kept room full of traveling and adventuring gear of all sorts.  She sees backpacks and climbing gear, a few mining tools, coils of rope, lanterns, flasks of oil and torches, and other common items.  On the desk is a hand drawn map of Thomaswell sketched out with precision.  There are several strange markings on the map that Ruby cannot decipher.  The dresser is full of clothing, mostly rugged clothing designed for outdoor work but there is also one drawer dedicated to finer clothing including a suit.  On top of the dresser there are several bottles of liquor and a shot glass which appears to be clean or not recently used.  The bed is made neatly, the sheets and blanket tucked in tightly.  The chest at the foot of the bed is locked.

"Well, Mr. Cook," Ruby says slyly, "Where do we start?"

He closes the door so no one from the hallway will see them.  "Lock it.  Why don't you see if you can get into the trunk?  Be careful though, he seems like a slippery one.  He may have made it hazardous to break into.  I'll look around." 

Jake further examines the room, the floors, under the bed, the window.  During which he makes frequent pauses to listen for activity in the hallway.  He makes note of the type of alcohol on the dresser and then tries to memorize the map as best he can, especially the locations with strange markings.

At least during Jake's searching there is no activity in the hallway that he can hear.  There doesn't appear to be anything hidden that Jake notices.  The window is closed and locked with the curtains having been closed.  An empty suitcase, heavily used but of fine quality is stored under the bed.  The floor is the same as in the other rooms, being hardwood and decorated with an area rug.  There is nothing found under the rug.   

The alcohol on the dresser consists of a bottle of whiskey, tequila, rum and bourbon, all of high quality and from various regions.  All have been opened and vary in regards to the amount of content remaining. He finds a well drawn map that appears to be to scale.  It also appears to be a complete map of the town as far as Jake can tell.

Meanwhile, Ruby checks the lock on the chest and doesn't see anything unusual about it.  She deftly slips a lock pick from her bodice and sets to work opening the lock.   

Jake startles when he hears Ruby muffle a scream.  He sees her eyes light up and her body stiffen.  She falls over to the ground, a small plume of smoke rising from the area of the chest.

"Mierda."  Jake scrambles to the window and flings it open.  He then dives to the floor to stay low and pulls Ruby away from the chest.  When she is far enough away from the smoke he examines her.  "Come on Ruby, talk to me."

The small plume of smoke dissipates rather quickly, but as Jake approaches Ruby he can see scorch marks on the wooden trunk around the lock as well as on Ruby's hands.  She moans as he talks to her, her breathing is shallow.

Jake curses and takes the key ring from her.  He listens to make certain that no one is in the hallway before unlocking the door.  He puts the key in the outside of the door before cradling Ruby in his arms.  He pulls the door closed with his foot and locks it with the hand holding up her legs.  He wiggles the key free before moving quickly up to Chester's room where he kicks at the door.  "Hurry up, dammit.  We had a little accident."

Minerva and Nanuet rush over to the bed where Jake has lain Ruby.  "What happened?" Minerva says as she looks Ruby over. She lowers her head, focuses on her olive pendant, and says a healing prayer.  

Ruby coughs weakly, her eyes open but she is still dazed, still weak.  The burn marks on her hand have lessened but not disappeared.  "Ouch," Ruby coughs. She tries to open the fingers on her hands but winces. "That bastard," she coughs again.

Kate saw the burns on Ruby's hands and quickly ran back into her room.  She had a few lotions that would soothe them, although nothing particularly medicinal.  She grabbed a couple bandages and ran back in.  While the others questioned she began to rub a lotion on the burns.

"No fire,” Jake says.  “Just a little accident while attempting to gain entry to a trunk.  Seems like Mr. O'Neil had the contents protected with some sort of enchantment."

She picks up her head slighty, "Yeah that bastard O'Neil...," Ruby moans, "There must be something good in there..." She plops her head back down on the bed.

"Something good doesn't have to mean something suspicious.  Did you check it with any 'special sight' first?" Kate asked.

"Nooo," Ruby moans again. "I didn't think he was smart enough for that. But when I go back... Owww," she interrupts herself as Kate puts balm on her hand, "WHEN I go back I'll find out."

"After all," says Jake, "what fun is it getting burned up only once.  I left the window open and locked the door.  Maybe he'll believe the intruder came in that way."  He walks over and sits next to her.  "Is anything else wrong, do you hurt somewhere else?"

"You don't have to be smart to know to protect your belongings in a strange place,” Kate said.  “I _would_ like to know if that trap was magical, and if so was it an item, or is our friend Mr. O'Neill talented?"

Ruby tries to sit up, but realizes she is not as strong as she thinks. She tries to hide it and sit up again, obviously stressing. "I'm a little weak. I'll be alright. I want to know too, what's in there. He must be good, because I know I am." She glances around at her friends. No one had mentioned her picking the lock on the door to the boarding house, even though she had never mentioned those skills in front of some of them before.


----------



## orchid blossom

Chester returns to his room to find everyone huddled around Ruby. "What happened?" 

Jake fills Chester in on the details. "What did you find in the other room?" 

Chester replies, "All I found was a cufflink with the initials 'C.T.' on it. So chances are that Turner killed the woman. The place was spooky, too. Like it was haunted or something. Do we know if the sheriff can be trusted or not? We'll need all the help we can get."

Jake describes what they found in O'Neil’s room.  "For now assume you cannot trust the sheriff.  Keep your wits about you though, maybe you can come up with a way to determine if he is free of Turners influence of not." 

Ruby sighs with the news. "All the more reason to get him sooner rather than later," she says weakly. "The sheriff seemed a bit cold. And he's swift too, he thinks I'm having Colin's baby and figured that out all on his own." Her eyes flutter for a moment, as she tries to keep them open. "Did you find anything else Chet?" 

She looks at Jake as she reaches a trembling hand out, "I have to go back. Help me please."

Chester shakes his head. "Nope. I found that under the bed. I didn't see anything else out of place. The window was open, though. He probably left that way. Are you going to be alright getting back to your room?"

Ruby bobs her head in a nod, "Sure, Jake will help me, I just need some rest. Aren't you sweet to ask?" she smiles.

Chester blushes. "You take care of yourself." He turns to Jake, "Make sure she doesn't get into too much trouble."

Kate said, "Rest is exactly what you need, Ruby.  Did that chest do anything beside singe you?  You seem....  faraway.  As if your mind and your body are two steps apart."

Ruby shrugs her shoulders, but they rise only slightly. "I got shocked. I don't know if anything else happened, I was on my rear end and out before I knew what hit me." She looks up at Kate, "I seem faraway? I wish I was faraway. We're much too close to you-know-you for my comfort."

Jake helps Ruby stand and takes much of her weight with his arm around her waist.  "Looks like we are off to rest.  We should be fine until morning.  The rest of you look after each other."

Once outside Chester's room and down the flight of stairs Ruby uses her meager strength to try to guide Jake back to O'Neil's room.  "We have to go back in, let's go now. I need you to help me."

"You are muy loco.  If that thing goes off again you will be killed!  What makes you think you can open it now when you could not before?"

"Well, for one thing, my pick is still in the lock, so I'm half way there," she grins. "Course, it doesn't hurt to try again since we'll be in there retrieving it." She tries to take a little of her weight off of Jake and is wobbly. She looks up at him with her big green eyes, "I need it back."

"Damn you and those eyes."  Jake checks the hallway to make certain they are not observed before putting the key ring in her hand.  He picks her up again and cradles her in his arms in front of the door.  "You are losing weight, but do not think I can carry you forever.  Hurry up, and do not get either one of us killed!"

Ruby tilts her head and kisses Jake full on the lips. "I love you baby."  She reaches down and careful not to drop the keys, opens the door. 

Inside Jake turns back and locks the door again before setting Ruby down in front of the chest. She shakily falls to her knees in front of it and this time concentrates, trying to determine if there are any "special" properties.

Ruby squints her eyes as she looks at the chest. "There is magic on here. I'm too hurt from before to try it again. I'll just take my pick back." She quickly grabs at the pick, hoping not to set off any traps again.

Jake's eyes bulge and he can only utter, "Hermes!" in a low voice as she grabs at it, but he is too far away to stop her.

"What's wrong?" Ruby asks calmly but with furrowed brows, pick in hand.

"Nothing that a pint of whiskey can't cure."  Jake takes the pick out of her fingers and unceremoniously drops it down the front of her dress before picking her back up.  Again he listens before leaving and locking the room.  Back in there room he asks, "What do we do with the keys?  Should I just drop them in the stairs for the maid to find or should I find her and put them back?  I don't think we should hold onto them, I'd like to minimize suspicion."

Ruby tries to pull off her own gown, having some difficulty lifting her arms. "Ooowww," she exclaims with more wincing, "Just drop them on the stairs. She'll never know." She plops down on the bed, dress half on half off. "A pint of whiskey sounds good. Get me some too when you go down."

He helps her remove her outer garment.  Before he leaves the room he unties his second gun belt and hangs it on the bed post near Ruby.  "Have a care if you decide you need that while I am out.  It will blow a hole in the hotel and likely start the place on fire." 

Jake heads down stairs to the front desk and looks for the maid he had seen earlier on the way.

The maid is no where to be found.  As a matter of fact there is no one to be found at this moment.  Jake listens carefully and then rings the bell, curious where the help will come from.

There is a curtain behind the desk which covers an archway.  About 20 seconds after Jake rings the bell the curtains part and Victor Bishop, wearing his night robes and rubbing his eyes comes to the desk.   

"Yes sir, how may I be of assistance?"

"Oh, I AM sorry Mr. Bishop, I assumed someone would still be up.  I saw a maid wandering about earlier..."  Jake feigns embarrassment.  "Could I have a pair of additional pillows and do you have some whiskey I could purchase? My darling wife is over wrought after the long trip today and needs some extra care."

"No trouble sir, no trouble at all.  I will send the pillows right up.  You folks finding the rooms to your liking?  Whiskey?  Can't sell you any whiskey but I have a bottle of my own you could have if you promise to replace it before you go.  Let me fetch that for you." 

Victor Bishop turns around and walks away, his nightclothes billowing around him.  He returns quickly with an unopened bottle of whiskey and hands it over to Jake.  "Hope this suits your wife's needs sir.  Anything else I can do for you?"

"Our room is very nice, thank you.  Yes of course I will replace the bottle."  Jake accepts it from him.  "No, that is all.  Thank you Mr. Bishop."  On the way back to his room Jake leaves the key ring on a step.

After Jake leaves Ruby tries unsuccessfully to pull her ankle boots off. Her habit of double tying the laces while traveling wasn't helping, they were pulled too tight to slip off as she usually did. 

In her undergarments and boots she meanders over to her jacket and her small, loved silver flask. Having only water available she puts a few more drops from the flask into the small glass of room temperature water and gulps it down. 

She walks over to the window and pulls the shade open to look out into the night sky, hoping to see the stars. She opens the window to enjoy the fresh air. Kneeling with her arms rested on the sill and the glass in one hand she gazes out into the very dark night.

After a short while Jakes returns.  "Here, from the owners private collection.  Ordered you some extra pillows too."  A concerned expression comes and goes across his face at the open window.  "Anything interesting going on out there?"

Ruby slowly turns her face towards Jake. He is slightly blurry and she is momentarily confused. Her hair continues to flutter in the breeze and she says dreamily, "Aren't you so thoughtful baby?" She turns her face back to the window, and stares out. "I was looking for our stars but they aren't here, not really. Or I can't find them," she says with a sad tone in her voice. "It's very dark."

"Since our stars are not there to watch, you should get some rest.  You are still weak from earlier.  I am going to stay up a while, just to make sure your rest is not interrupted."

Keeping her arms on the window Ruby turns more of her body towards Jake. "But baby, I want to see them." She does not look like she is going to move from that spot.  The expression on Jake's face says it all, and instead of arguing Ruby tries to stand. Barely getting to her feet and wobbling all over she looks at Jake with a silly smile. "Ok husband."

Jake rolls his eyes and helps her into bed.  He pours a glass of whiskey and sits at the table while waiting for the extra pillows and for Ruby to fall asleep.

"Take off my shoes!" Ruby commands, kicking the blankets off herself.  While she waits with her leg raised in the air she giggles, "You know, being married isn't so bad. Don't you think?"

Jake begins unlacing her shoe.  "I bet that Dorita cannot wait for you and I to be married.  Maria certainly told her about the last time you tried to make something in the kitchen.  I imagine Dorita will herd you right into her kitchen and teach you to be baking those pies.  Naturally she will teach you the basics first, especially how to clean up afterwards."  He slides her shoe off and begins on the other.  "Katherine will be happy to help you pick out the practical gingham cloth a wife will be needing.  Your idea to have Ginnie teach you how to sew your own dresses is a nice touch too."  Jake nearly turns red attempting to contain his laughter, and finally is unable anymore and nearly doubles in half.

Ruby stares at Jake with cloudy eyes before her full lips turn into a pout. She kicks Jake with the foot he has in his hand and flips away from him in the bed. Her back to him, she tries to fluff the pillow under her head to get comfortable. “You’re not funny,” she sniffs.

"Take off my shoes."  He chuckles and grabs her foot to finish taking off the second shoe.  "It is fine when you make a joke...."  Jake sits back at the table sipping whiskey waiting for the pillows to arrive.

"Yeah well, my jokes are FUNNY." She sits up, grabs her shoe off the bed and throws it at Jake. "You are mean and hurtful." She throws the shoe at Jake then falls back into the bed. She crosses her arms and pulls the blanket up to her chin.

It is not long before the young maid that they saw before knocks on the door.  "Sorry to disturb you folks, I have the extra pillows you requested," she says through the door.

Jake opens the door and takes the pillows.  "Thank you Miss."

The young girl smiles and blushes.  "Can I do anything else for you sir, anything at all?"

"You are just too kind."  Jake makes eye contact, gives her a warm smile and steps out into the hallway.  He gives her a coin and lets his hand linger just a moment too long in her hand.  "I am meeting Mr. O'Neil for breakfast and I forgot to ask him what time is best for him?  Have you noticed what time he normally comes down?"

The maid squeezes his hand slightly and returns the warm smile then looks away batting her eyelashes.  "Mr. O'Neil?  If we are thinking of the same man, then he usually returns sometime around sun up and sleeps all day.  I have seen him snooping about town in the late afternoon.  He is just such a handsome man."

"Late afternoon you say, while the sun is still up?"   

"Thank you so much for these," Jake holds up the pillows, "and your charming conversation.  I certainly look forward to seeing you again.  Good night now."

"And I look forward to seeing you too," she says sweetly, letting her eyes linger on his, "Good night." She smiles before turning and walking down the hall. Jake notices her look back over her shoulder and smile at him again before she heads down the hallway and out of sight.

Jake closes and locks their door.  "Here is your extra pillow," and he places it on the bed next to her head. 

He takes the second extra pillow on places it under the blankets on the other bed, making it look like someone is sleeping there.

Ruby sits up, takes the pillow and throws it at Jake. "Don't bother being nice NOW." Lying back down she pulls the blankets up again and makes sure to turn her back to Jake.

Jake arranges the chair so that it is not visible through the window.  He closes the window, locks it and then balances an ordinary 45 caliber bullet on one side so it will fall if the window is opened.  He grabs his sawed off shotgun and places it on the floor next to the chair.  Lastly he refills his glass of whiskey, extinguishes the lamps and sits in the chair with the glass in his left hand and his right resting on his Peacemaker.

*       *       *

As Jake and Ruby leave, Minerva turns to Nanuet, Chester and Katherine with the fatigue showing through in her voice. "I do not think that there is much more that we can do tonight. I am going to retire to my room and pray for guidance. Por favor, be careful. I do not feel that we are safe in the night. I know that it is unpleasant but do NOT remove your garlic until morning," she cautions them before she turns and finds her way back to the room. 

"I think I'll come down with you Minerva, I could use some rest as well."  Nanuet follows Minerva down to the room.  

Once back in her room she moves to the window and looks up at the dark sky. She makes sure that the window is secured before tightly closing the curtains against the evil that lurks without. She then removes her icons of Minerva and Jupiter from her pack and pleads to her gods for help before undressing and crawling under the covers where she lies awake in quiet desperation trying to think of a way to defeat the vampire.

He unpacks his meager belongings and sets his new handgun next to the bed on the nightstand.  He sees Minerva is restless as he makes his way over to the bed.  He undresses as she had just done and slips under the covers, sliding over next to her and wordlessly puts his arms around her and holds her tightly rocking gently back and forth.  Minerva takes comfort in the warmth of her man's arms. She is eventually drawn into a restless slumber by his gentle rocking

Katherine went quietly back to her room and shut and locked the door.  She checked the window and made sure it was securely locked as well.  She wished desperately to be in her own body, wearing her own face.  The prospect of staying Maddie for days or even weeks was not a pleasant one. 

The nightgown she changed into was uncomfortably tight until she opened the buttons at the top.  The clip in her hair would probably stab her in the head all night as it had last night.  At least the stinking garlic was away from her now in the pocket of her dress.  She put a bit of it on the bedside table just to appease the Priestess and went to sleep.

*       *       *       *       *       *

The night goes by uneventfully, at least for the companions.  Nanuet goes into reverie shortly after he feels Minerva is sleeping, Jake remains awake in his chair a myriad of thoughts passing through his mind as the time slowly passes.  The others sleep fitfully despite the comfortable beds and soft sheets and blankets.  It is that predawn time when the sun, soon to expose itself again to the world when Jake stands up to stretch.  _"O'Neil should be coming back soon,"_ he thinks to himself as he washes up a bit.  "Ruby, you getting up?  Are you joining us for breakfast?"

Ruby grumbles, "Yes, I told nice Mr. O'Neil I would be there." She pulls herself up, her head pounding. Dragging herself out of bed she dresses, taking care to look extra special. When she is ready she waits by the door.

"Heh, last night he was a bastard.  Maybe you ought to hide those burns on your hands."

She scrunches her face at Jake, "At least HE didn't do it deliberately and to someone he says he LOVES." Ruby doesn't wait for Jake to answer and she starts down the stairs.

Jake straps on his second gun belt, dons his duster, shakes his head and shambles down stairs with hat in hand.

Kate woke as the sun was crossing the horizon.  As she suspected, the magical clip that kept Madeline here had poked her in the back of the head all night, making sleep fitful at best. 

She sat at the vanity and looked in the mirror.  It was becoming less and less surprising each time she saw her altered appearance.  Soon she would just expect to see Maddie.  She sighed, dressed in a plain skirt and blouse, and went down to breakfast.

Nanuet stirs, his reverie completed.  He gets up and stretches then looks to the window waiting to greet the sun.  "Minerva, that man will be coming soon to meet the other's for breakfast.  Are we to join them?"

Minerva climbs out of bed and unselfconsciously walks to the dresser and begins to light the candles in preparation of her morning ceremony. "Si mi amor, I would like to hear what he has to say and then I am going to meet the Padre to see if he will share with me what he knows of the monster." She silently prays and then blows out the candles and dresses for breakfast.  She and Nanuet descend the stairs in search of the others.

Kate descends the stairs before any of the others and then follows the sign to the dining room.  There, sitting in a back corner table sits Jacky O'Neil, looking the same as he did the previous night in the saloon except now a lit cigarette dangles from his mouth.

Kate plastered Maddie's bright smile on her face and said, "Good morning, sir.  I saw you in the saloon last night, didn't I?  Haven't you been to bed yet?"

Chester reaches the dining room and says, "Good morning all. Did you all sleep well?"

"I'll answer that question after I get some,” O’Neil says.  “Didn't realize it was going to be a full house down here this morning, usually if I eat this time of day I beat the early risers to bed.  Have a seat, coffee here is especially bad, don't recommend it.  Grits are pretty good though, maybe a little heavy on the butter but not bad." 

"Don't mind if I do." Chester pulls up a chair. "So you stayed out all night, huh?" 

O' Neil turns to Maddie and says "I made a promise to myself a while back, never to leave a saloon that's still open without good cause.  Seems like I found myself a good one here, Greely's stays open all night."

Jake meanders in, "Hi O'Neil."  He looks around the room and says, "How do I get some coffee?"

"Well, we girls need our beauty sleep.  Can't spend all night out without suffering for it the next day.  I see you have company, I'll leave you to them," Kate said with a smile and went to sit a few tables away.

A homely looking middle aged woman, wide in the midsection comes out to the dining area.  She is wearing an apron which is splattered with flour and some sort of batter or dough.  She licks her fingers as she makes her way towards the companions. 

"Good morning folks.  Victor said we had some new guests so I made sure to get up early this morning and get everything ready for you.  Anything special that you'd like?"

"A whiskey," Ruby blurts out. Then she adds with a smile, "Please."

"Make me something that looks like meat to go with this coffee and a shot of whiskey."  He sits across from O'Neil.  "You stay up every night?"

"Depends on the town and what kind of trouble I am looking for.  Generally a night person though.  You always ask so many questions?"

O' Neil stands up when he sees Ruby enter.  "Sorry Miss Constance, had everybody talking at me at once.  My evening has been fine so far, sorry to hear that yours was troubled."

"That's alright Mr. O'Neil, they can't all be perfect star filled nights, now can they?" She continues to smile at him and avoids looking at Jake. 

"But you must be exhausted, being out all night like that, and starved no less. But I must admit," she says while taking a seat, "I do miss nights like that."

"Well I sleep pretty late, most of the day actually.  Starved?  Well yes, I generally get pretty darn hungry this time of day."

Minerva and Nanuet enter the room and take a seat at the table. "Buenos Dias everyone." Minerva says without much enthusiasm. She looks up at the woman who has entered to take their order. “A full breakfast please and double for my friend here," she says pointing to Nanuet.

The "cook" takes everybody's orders and retreats again to the kitchen.  The group can hear her crashing around in the other room as she puts together their morning meals.

Chester winces and asks O’Neil, "Is she always like that?"

"Yeah, pretty much.  Hasn't made me sick yet though, so I don't mind too much."

"So why don't you tell us about your adventures last night? I'm so curious," Ruby asks.

"My oh my, you are a curious lot aren't you,” O’Neil says.  “Nothing too exciting last night. Lost some money at cards, spent some money on whiskey and women.  That good enough for you?"

The smile drops off Ruby's face. "Just making polite conversation."

"You said you do not know how to play poker, what kind of business opportunities do you find staying out every night?"  Jake sips at the coffee.  "I met another man recently who only came out at night."

Ruby drinks down her whiskey as soon as it arrives. Her head still pounding, the conversation boring her and annoyed just sitting near Jake without an apology she decides to entertain herself other ways. She stands from the table, "Excuse me, I think I'll get some air." She doesn't wait for an answer as she heads for the stairs.

"Who said it was poker?” O’Neil says, answering Jake’s question.  “We played blackjack if you must know and I still have no idea what I'm doing.  Business contacts can be made anywhere my friend, but most of that gets done in the afternoons.  Did I commit a crime against your kin that I am not aware of?  I didn't realize I was meeting you for breakfast so you could scrutinize everything I said and did.  I think I'll be retiring for the day now." 

Jacky gets up and pushes his chair in hesitates a moment.

"Tell you what Mr. O'Neil, why don't you sit back down and eat something.  Then you and I can take a short walk and I will not ask you any more questions until then, but I'll trade question for question and you get to go first,” Jake offers.

"Hmmmph.  Well since I haven't eaten yet I will at least go that far."  O'Neil sits back down and nods his head as he thinks to himself. "Did you folks know any of the people that got killed here recently?  Strange things, I mean the deaths, all strange circumstances it seems to me."

"Not really. I just got into town yesterday. They were burying some poor woman when I got here,” Chester says.

O’Neil says, "Right, Sally Anne Fuller.  Found dead in her sleep, just like the other few whores, just like the mayor and his wife.  And those are the folks who met what I believe to be untimely ends since I've been here."

"Whoa there. You mean more people have died like that? Why hasn't the sheriff done anything about this. The mayor and his wife were killed."

"You want to count that as your question next time it's your turn?" O'Neil says with a sly smile.

Chester shrugs, "Yeah, sure. I figure you look like you know what's going on in town and you're here." His food arrives and he starts to eat.

"Well then to answer your question, yeah from what I understand at least a dozen people have died like that.  And as far as I can tell the Sheriff has tried all that he can.  Supposedly hired some occult priest to come out and take a look at things.  He is only one man with a kid as a deputy.  I think he's got his hands full.  Mayor and his wife were found dead last week, in their beds."

Chester pauses to swallow. "What makes you think that these deaths are strange? Maybe it's a disease. If it is, I should get out of here."

"I suppose it could be a disease, but doc doesn't think so,” O’Neil says.  “Talked with him about things a few nights ago over at Greely's.  Can't say I ever seen anyone who needed a drink more than him that night.  Doc certainly didn't think it was a disease though, but I know he doesn't have a clue as to what it could be."

"Kid working here said the lady that was buried yesterday was naked and pale when they found her."  Jake has some more coffee.  "I have only met one person from Thomaswell, and I have not seen him since we got in yesterday."

O’Neil nods.  "OK, well then I guess you answered my question, now what do you want to know besides how my evening went?"

"Where did you come in from before coming here?" Jake asks.

"Spent some time working the silver trade west of here in a good size town aptly named Silver City.  Nice folks and all, but I kinda wore out my welcome there.  Before that, spent some time in the jail in Alamogordo." 

Minerva interjects "You mentioned an Occult Priest? I s that the man that buried that poor unfortunate girl at the crossroads?"

O'Neil acknowledges Minerva.  He smiles brightly as he looks at her before speaking. "Don't know who was at the crossroads, could have been him.  Siam York is the town priest, he might know more about the specialist they have coming in."

Minerva returns his bright smile with an equally brilliant one of her own. "Perhaps I will pay a visit this morning. I apologize for my rudeness. Allow me to introduce myself," she says extending her hand palm down. " I am the Priestess Minerva Garcia Florencia."

O'Neil stands up and removes his hat with one hand, taking Minerva's hand with the other he lifts it and gently kisses it.  "I saw you at the saloon last night but didn't have a chance to meet you then.  I apologize for the oversight and I am sure it was my loss." 

Nanuet shuffles a bit in his seat glaring at the man.  O'Neil clears his throat then continues releasing Minerva's hand. 

"The priest here in town is nice enough, knows his day to day stuff."

Minerva smiles sweetly at the compliment before addressing his comment about the priest . The smile drops from her face to be replaced by hard resolve. "Well Senor O'Neil that will not do.  I need someone that will be able to assist me in destroying this monster. Do you know who that someone would be?" she says looking him directly in the eyes.

"Whoa, if looks could kill!" O’Neil says with a half hearted chuckle.  "I ain't in the monster killing business lady.  I'm here for something else and when I find it I'll be moving on.  Sure there is something strange going on here but it don't concern me.  I would just like to get my business done and move on.  Maybe this other priest the sheriff hired can help you out." O'Neil sits down again and begins rolling a new cigarette.

Minerva Chuckles  "Harness you ego Senor O'Neil, I was not suggesting that you would be able to help me, personally. Just that perhaps you knew whom I should be addressing. You seem to be an observant fellow."

"I usually am.  Sorry if I misunderstood.”  O' Neil takes a drag from his cigarette before continuing.  "My turn," he says.  "What do you think is going on around this place?  I got my theories but I'm interested to hear what sharp folks like you think.  Besides being from out of town seems to give a different perspective too."

"A man was killed and his body found behind my saloon,” Jake says.  “He was pale.  I think all the blood was drained from his body."

"I think you might be right Mr. Jacobs.  I think you might be right.  And I know just the creature who could do such a thing."

"This man here found something in room 308 last night," Jake says pointing to Chester, "maybe he'll show it to you.  The man I met in my town was named Colin Turner.  He only seemed to be around after dark.  Two people died while he was in town."  Jake pauses.  "I was there when they dug up one of them.  Pretty surprising what we found."  Jake goes back to drinking his coffee.

"Turner you say?  I have heard of him before.  I think he came back into town just a couple days ago.  As far as what you found, I am not sure you could shock me, I have seen a few things in my day Mr. Jacobs."  O'Neil then turns to Chester.  "What did you find?  Something special about that room, 308?"

Chester says, "Yeah. It's a cufflink with the initials 'C.T.' on it." He reaches into his pocket and pulls out the cufflink. He pushes it towards O'Neil. "Here it is. Seen anything like it before?"

O'Neil looks at the cufflink closely, holding it up towards the window towards the light for only a second before handing it back to Chester.  "Well I've seen personalized jewelry like that before, but I can't recall seeing that specific piece of it.  C.T. might be the guy your looking for?  And what about that room number?  308, you mentioned it, why does that ring a bell?"

Chester slips the piece of jewelry back into his pocket. _In for a penny, in for a pound._ "308 was where they found Miss Fuller, from what I gathered."

"Oh is that right?  I thought I remembered that number for some reason." he says finishing his cigarette rolling.  "Well I can walk you to the door then I am headed upstairs.  Perhaps I will see you this evening back at Greely's."

"That'd be nice. I don't anyone in town, so it'll be nice to see a friendly face. Maybe we can swap war stories." Chester heads for the door.

"I am ready to take a walk out to the crossroads,” Jake says.  “Interested in coming O'Neil?  How about you Martin?"

O’Neil says, “I think actually I will enjoy this last smoke of the day and then hit the sack.  My time is the nighttime if you catch my drift."

Chester says, "It would be a fine time for a constitutional, Mr. Jacobs.”

Jake finishes his coffee and then stands.  "Well then, Mr. O'Neil, perhaps we will see you tonight."  He walks to the door and waits for Chester, who follows.


----------



## orchid blossom

After she leaves the others at breakfast, Ruby goes to her room and downs her little special morning potion before heading back downstairs and out to the street to wander around.

Ruby begins to wander around, taking in the town in the daylight.  She is surprised to see just how run down and empty the town really looks.  Suddenly she is startled to hear a man screaming in pain.  The sound seems to be coming from somewhere to the east.  Whomever is screaming appears to be in tremendous agony as the cries are very intense.  Ruby puts her hands to her head momentarily before she starts running towards the screaming.

The screaming seems to be coming from behind or between some buildings, down an alleyway between the bank and Greely's hotel.  The screaming seems to die away as Ruby runs towards it.

She ends up behind the row of buildings when she sees a strange sight.  A large stake (6 feet high, 5 inch diameter) has been pounded into the ground.  Some rope lies at the bottom of it along with what appears to be a pile of ash.  She can hear footsteps from other people coming now also.  She walks a little closer and quickly searches around for clues, before anyone else can show up.

Ruby checks the ropes, which were tied well, probably around somebody's wrists and ankles but obviously the person is no longer here.  Looking at the ashes something shiny catches her eyes.  She scoops it up and her breath escapes her as she examines the item.  Ruby now hears the sounds of spurs as the approaching people get closer.  She lifts her head to see the Sheriff and a younger man with a badge also, probably a deputy

Her breath catches in her throat and her heart starts pounding. She quickly puts it in her pocket and stands back slightly, staring at the pile of ash. She waits quietly, just staring.

"Everything OK here ma'am?  I heard some awful screaming, didn't sound like it was from the likes of you though.  See anything?" 

The young deputy looks Ruby over quickly and then whispers something in the Sheriff's ear.

She waits a moment before speaking. "Good morning Sheriff." She nods at him. "I just heard that awful screaming too and I ran here, not sure what I'm looking at though," she lies. "Have you seen this before?"

Having eaten her breakfast quickly and followed Ruby, Maddie melted into the crowd, following along to see what could grab the attention of the people in this town.

"Well I can't quite say I even know what we got here,” the Sheriff says.  “Saw you pocket something there a minute ago.  Anything we should know about?" 

At this time several more people have begun to gather around.  The only ones Ruby recognizes is Thom, the bouncer from the night before and Maddie.

Ruby slowly takes the item out of her pocket. "I did find this on the ground." She keeps it in her hand but holds her hand out so they can look. "I thought it might belong to my friend, the man I was looking for. I haven't found him yet. I'm getting worried."

Maddie pushed her way up through the crowd with smiles and apologies.  "Miss West, are you alright?" She asked from a few feet behind the sheriff.

Ruby turns her head and glances briefly at "Maddie" but then turns away from her, ignoring her.

"Looking for Colin Turner if I recall correctly.  I haven't seen him yet either."  The Sherriff looks at the item in Ruby's hand closely.  "Well ain't that interestin'?" he says.  "I'm gonna have to take that for now, once we figure things out you can have it back ma'am." 

The deputy looks around at the crowd and yells out "Sorry folks, nothing to see here.  Please move along, get yourselves back to work."

"I understand," Ruby nods, something inside of her not wanting to give it up. 

"Have you seen this before?" she asks, her feet firmly planted in their spot, "This thing, whatever it is?"

Maddie says, "Sheriff?  I'm staying at the hotel her friends are at.  May I escort her back?"

"I'm not going back," she snaps. Then she softens her voice a bit, "Not right now anyway. But thanks for the offer."  She again faces the sheriff. "Well, have you? Seen this?"

"Actually why don't you come to my office away from all these people.  I want to ask Miss West some more questions away from all these ears.  Perhaps I can offer you some breakfast while we chat."

_Dammit Kate!_ Ruby steams to herself. _Now look what you did._ "She has me mistaken for someone else. My last name is Jacobs. Mrs. Jacobs." _What a #$%@ disaster... _

"What kind of questions can I answer for you?" she smiles at the lawmen.

The sheriff looks over the scene for a minute, kneeling down to look at the ropes and the ashes.  He shakes his head as he stands up.  "Ain't ever seen anything that looked like this.  Don't even know where to start.  Am I supposed to think these ashes belonged to someone?  That was too quick to burn anyone up, I mean who could do that anyways?

Ruby shakes her head and shrugs. "I don't know, that is why I was asking you. It's very strange." 

Ruby head is still pounding but things are to get nicely fuzzy for her and her smile relaxes. "Yes, why don't we go have questions."

Maddie shook her head.  "How could I have gotten you mixed up?  I met so many people on the train and the stage, I'm getting addle-pated.  Your husband is the gentleman with the glasses, yes? 

I'm sorry Sheriff, seems I'm still tired from my trip.  If Mrs. Jacobs doesn't want my company, I'll go tell her husband where he can find her."

"Yes that _darling_ of mine has glasses," she says with an edge in her voice. "You are more than welcome to come with us.. oh I forgot your name? We are going to have some questions about the friend I am here looking for. Might bore you. I'm sure my _husband_ is worried sick over where I am." 

She walks with her little swing in her hips, stopping at the sheriff and deputy. "Lead the way, gentlemen."

"Madeline Anders.  Maddie if you like," Kate said, refusing to rise to Ruby's bad mood.  "As long as the sheriff doesn't mind, I'll come with you."

The Sheriff smiles at Ruby.  "Al, why don't you stay here an poke around a bit, I'm going to take Miss West...er Miss Jacobs and her friend her back to the office.  I'll be back as soon as I'm done." 

Sheriff Wilson leads Kate and Ruby west back out to the street and then north to an intersection where he makes a right, away from the boarding house the ladies had visited the night before.  He walks about half a block east to a small building that houses both the jail and his office. 

"Can I get you ladies anything to eat or drink?" 

Ruby and Kate notice that the office is a mess, there are papers scattered across his desk and half eaten plates of food around. 

"Sorry for the mess, not usually like this, just been real busy lately trying to sort things out."

"Tea if you have it,” Kate says.  “Coffee is fine otherwise."

Ruby finds a semi-empty spot on the desk, moves some papers to the side and carefully sits. "No thank you, but aren't you sweet to offer." 

"I do hear it's been crazy here. What do you think is going on?" she asks with furrowed brows.

"Tea?" Sheriff Wilson responds.  "I can get the kettle on right away."  The Sheriff lights a simple stove and places a kettle on top then sits at his desk.

"I can't for the life of me figure out what is going on.  And frankly if I were you folks I'd get out of here.  Your friend Mr. Turner seems to be missing.  Not sure what your story is, you got a husband but I was under the impression Mr. Turner was the father of your child.  No business of mine, but things around here ain't right.  If I were you I'd leave next chance I got."

"Oh," Ruby acts surprised and somewhat sad, "You think that Colin is missing? Some people say they saw him, then we couldn't find him. Seems unlikely in this small town that he could be hiding." 

She fakes a blush, "As for why I need to find him, I do think I said that was somewhat personal.  I'd really like to find him before we leave though. Is there something I can do to help you?"

"Just tell me everything you saw before I got over to that... that... scene this morning.  Try not to leave out any details.  Any ideas you have, throw them in too.  You too Maddie, I'll take any help I can get at this point.  At this rate I won't have a town to patrol for much longer."

"Well," Ruby starts, "There isn't much to tell." She places her hands on the desk, her body leaning forward slightly as she swings her legs. "I had a fight with Mr. Jacobs and wanted some air so I left breakfast. I'm not sure how good it would have been anyway. That cook looked out of sorts. For all that money you would think..." her voice trails off. "Oh yes, excuse me, what I saw. So I went to get air and heard a scream. I'm not sure why but I ran towards it. Saw what you saw, saw that glinting in the sun and picked it up. Then you showed up. That's all." She shrugs but keeps her legs swinging. "I'd say something strange was going on. My man usually worships me but he was not very nice to me last night."

Maddie looked at Ruby with a furrowed brow for a moment, then looked back to the Sheriff.  "I got there after you did.  I only saw townspeople coming over to the scene.  I was just going out to ask after the family I was supposed to meet here.  But I suspect they either never came through here, or they took your good advice and left the same day they mailed the letter to me."

The Sheriff begins to blush slightly then holds up his hand indicating Ruby should stop talking.  "Sorry your not getting along with your husband ma'am, really I am, but I was really only interested in the screaming and what you saw.  I was hoping you got their earlier I guess.  Well I will hold onto this for now, check back in a couple days or before you leave and we'll see if you can't have it back.  Guess that's all I needed from you for now, you ladies have a nice day." 

Kate and Ruby can tell the Sheriff is on the verge of a breakdown.

Ruby hops off the desk. "Perhaps you need a hug," she says, and wraps one arm around the man. "You know, every day is a new day to start fresh. Why don't you tell us about this little town of yours. Maybe it'll get your mind off your troubles for a moment."

The Sheriff cracks a smile and chuckles at the notion of the hug.  "Thanks for the optimism Mrs. Jacobs.  What do you want to know about our town?  Not much to tell.  Like a lot of small towns in the area it started because of local silver mines.  About 60 years ago Grant Thomas discovered water here and had a well built and since that was the only well around the town kinda built up around it.  The silver ran out fast but Mr. Thomas stuck to it and made sure this was a good place for the folks traveling back and forth to stay.  He past away about 20 years back or so, that's when they put the statue up.  Until the railroad was put in this place held it's own, but last few years we've kinda fallen off the map.  And now lately folks are turning up dead.  A few whores first, then the mayor and his wife, now Sally Ann and I suppose whatever happened this morning.  Damn place is falling apart!"

"And they all died the same way?" Maddie asked.  "Has a long time resident started acting differently recently?  I'm sure you already checked out all the new arrivals."

"Yes, they've all died the same way. No, I don't believe anyone has been acting strangely. I've been doing my best to investigate everyone, but I'm at my wits end." 

Ruby interrupts him. "A well and a statue, huh? I haven't seen either. Maybe I'll go sightseeing, give me something to do while I wait for Mr. Turner to show up. If you could give me directions..." Her voice trails off and then see looks him straight in the eyes, "Do you believe in fairy tales, Sheriff?" 

He shakes his head, "I sure don't believe in fairy tales Mrs. Jacobs, but I'm starting to believe in ghost stories." 

Ruby smiles at him. "Well, I do, believe in fairy tales. And you know what they share? Happy endings. You just need your knight in shining armor to show up, that's all. It'll be alright around here."

"Well I would prefer a princess locked away in a tower, but at this point I'll take all the help I can get, and I sure could use a happy ending.  To find the statue and the well one only needs to look in the same place.  Head to the west end of town, you'll see one on top of the other once you get past most of the buildings."

"I think I'll go take a look now. Thanks Sheriff. Sorry I couldn't be of more help to you but if I think of anything I'll let you know." 

She bids him good day and heads outside. She waits for Kate to follow. "Maddie, is it? You're very sweet to tag along and look out for me. But I have something I have to do right now and it's important that I do it alone. I'm sure you understand." Ruby looks into Maddie's eyes but only briefly, knowing full well that if Kate was Kate she would be arguing with Ruby to not go off alone. Instead she takes advantage of the disguise and walks off before Maddie responds.

Kate was actually grateful to have Ruby leave her at the Sheriff's office.  Frustrated with her attitude, but grateful.  Feminine wiles were not the way with this particular man.  Her instincts said he was sincere and forthright.  A good man just trying to do his job.  She turned and went back inside.  "Sheriff, could we talk?" she asked quietly.

"Oh, I am sorry, didn't realize you were still here.  Sure, we can talk.  Still worried about your family?  I'm sure they will turn up, must have just blown through town."

"I _am_ worried about them, and about what I'm going to do now, but that's not why I came back.  I'm worried about you, actually.  Don't you have any help here?"

"Well, I have my deputy Al.  He's been with me for a few months now.  Doesn't have any formal training, I guess he's kinda learning on the job.  He's a good kid though.  I also hired another guy and I'm waiting for him to show up.  Nolan Edwards, he's supposed to be an occult priest or monster slayer of some sort.  Hope he shows his face around her soon."

Maddie sighed and relaxed a bit.  "I suspected myself that whatever is stalking this town might not be human.  I've been traveling quite a while now, and in the last few weeks I've seen some strange things.  Things that frighten me, and I'm not easily frightened.  I've heard stories about a monster that can't tolerate the sun and drinks blood to survive.  And that it can turn people into others of it's kind."

"I didn't even realize what I was saying... you being a stranger and all.  I don't know much about monsters or magic but whatever is doing this isn't human and it does seem to be drinking blood.  When we find the victims there is no blood left in them, and usually two puncture marks in the neck.  What creature could do such a thing, this is just unbelievable."  The sheriff turns away and puts his face in his hands.  Maddie believes he can hear some light sobbing.

Maddie stepped over and laid her hand on the Sheriff's back, rubbing softly in circles. 

"Sheriff, you are doing everything you can.  You have not closed your mind to the facts and denied that something... well supernatural is going on.  You have admitted your limitations and sent for help.  You have tried to warn us newcomers that it isn't safe here.  You serve your town well; these people are lucky to have you." 

She laughed a light, soft laugh and said, "People don't think I notice things, I'm usually too busy talking, but I pay attention.  The people I rode the stage with seem to have a very specific purpose here, and Mrs. Jacobs certainly had an interest in that pile of ash this morning.  The pretty Spanish lady is a Priestess as well.  I cannot say for sure, but they may be allies for you. 

You mentioned magic.  How do you feel about that?"

The Sheriff sits upright and takes a deep breath.  "Thanks for the kind words ma'am, it means a lot.  Magic?  Well I don't know much about it.  I know some of the clerics can heal and do other simple things but they say that is a gift from the gods.  Heard stories about wizards and such but I never gave them much thought.  I always put faith in myself and my own ability to do things."

"That seems the best way to me.  Sometimes though we have to put our faith in others as well, and what we can do together.   

As far as magic goes, well, it seems to me however you come by it it's what's in the wielder's heart that matters.  I've never really understood why being a wizard is illegal.  Aren't there priests out there who can do just as much bad?" 

Maddie stopped and shook her head.  "See what I mean about the talking?  I never do seem to stop.  I guess I just wanted to say I'm glad you're willing to do whatever's necessary to save your town.  I'm going to have to be in it until the stage comes back, and I feel safer knowing you're here. 

Would you like for me to ask those people I rode the stage with to come have a chat with you?"

Sheriff Wilson appears tired and it's all he can do to focus on Maddie's conversation.  "Thanks for your offer, but I think I'll just wait for this man that we hired and see what he has to say.  If they want to come by they are more than welcome, but there is not currently a need for them to go out of their way."

"I understand, Sheriff.  Thank you for talking to me.  I know you'll do everything you can to make this town safe again."  With that Kate stepped back out into the street and went back to the hotel.

*       *       *       *       *       *        *

When Chet comes outside, he and Jake walk out to the crossroads.  "I just want to see if Sally Ann’s grave is disturbed.  Then walk back past Turners room and see which direction his window faces.  If we decide to break in there I would rather do it with the sun shining in the window.  Catch my drift?"

Jake and Chester make their way over to the crossroads near where the stage dropped them off half a day earlier.  The gravesite seems to be just the way they left it except that there is a single desert flower placed over it now.

Chester nods. "Do you trust O'Neil? Sure he's not one of those monsters since he's up in the daytime, but it's a risk."

"No.  I do not trust anyone if I do not understand what motivates them.  I still do not understand what he is after.  That book he mentioned, but why?  Maybe it was a bad risk to tell all that I did.  I was fishing, taking the chance I would learn something.  I suppose we did, but just not that much." 

Chester replies "I was confused. We're taking care to hide who we are, but then you spill the beans about what we've found. But, I'll follow your lead. Maybe there's a code in the book or he's looking for a specific copy with notes inside." 

"What!" Jake replies with feigned shock, "You think I should follow my own plan?"  After a little laugh Jake adds, "You might be right about that book.  Who knows if it has anything to do with what we are after." 

They walk silently towards the boarding house when Jake starts talking again.  "If Silver Jake Cook had rolled into this town alone six months ago last night would have been different.  He would have cleaned out those poker players and spent the night dallying with that maid at the hotel.  Did you see her?"  Jake laughs and then looks wistful.  "Now look at me!  I am hunting a blood monster.  I would not have even given a second thought to the troubles of this little dump of a town.  After a few nights the local poker players would have empty wallets and be avoiding me.  That and the maid would be getting ideas and I would be avoiding her."  Jake chuckles, "Thank you Mr. Stagecoach driver a ticket for one to the next town."  Jake looks sideways at Chester and shrugs.  "Quite a surprising twist in the wheel of life, eh _Marshall_?" 

Chester chuckles. "You've found what you were searching for--someone to share your life with. Everything else follows from that.  You have a place to call your own and a woman who loves you.  You might still have to look over your shoulder from time to time.  But now there are people to back you up.  I bet Ruby didn't plan on this either. You're both better for it.  And who says you still can't clean out those poker players?" 

"Now you are talking."  Jake has that look in his eye.

Once they get near the boarding house Jake and Chester realize that the window in the rear of the building faces south and the window on the side where Tuner's room should be faces east.

"I would say if we decide to break into Turner's room we ought to do it in the morning.  If we knew we could do it without repercussion from the local law, I would do it right now."  Jake slaps Chet on the shoulder.  "Be even better if we could fool, er convince the lawman into helping us."  Jake yawns and rubs his eyes.  Chester notices that Jake looks like he has not slept and is wearing the same clothes as last night.  "I am beat.  I need to get some sleep." 

"Convincing the sheriff that there's a blood-sucking monster in his town is gonna be hard.  But if he's not on the up-and-up, telling him the whole truth will tip off Turner.  Can't Ruby or Kate figure out if he's an honest man using their 'special talents'?" Jake yawns again. "You didn't sleep well either, I take it. There must be something about this place." 

"Chet, I will let you ask Katherine about doing that.  Ruby seems a little out of sorts.  It is not that I did not sleep well, I did not sleep." 

They make their way back to the hotel.  "Wake me if something worthwhile is happening, or someone is doing something stupid or risky.  Otherwise, I'll see you are dinner."  Jake's yawning is getting more frequent as he makes his way towards his room. 

"Get some sleep, Jake. We need everyone at their best. See you later."

*       *       *

Minerva finishes her breakfast and and delicately dabs her lips with her napkin. She turns to Nanuet. "I am going to visit the padre this morning. Would you like to come with me or do you have other plans?"

"Can't say that I have plans and even if I did I would rather be with you.  Just let me finish eating and we'll get ready to go."

Minerva sits quietly the only sign of her impatience is her tapping foot under the table, while Nanuet finishes his second serving of breakfast. 

Nanuet senses Minerva's impatience and wolfs down the last of the food.  "Sorry, it's just that we didn't get a proper meal yesterday and I was hungry.  Let's go." 

Minerva and Nanuet make their way over to the church and knock on the door.  An old man with stern features whom Minerva recognizes as the priest from the night before answers the door.  "Greetings priestess, greetings sir.  I was expecting a visit from you.  Please come in while I finish up my morning work and then we can chat a bit.  Can I get you something to drink or perhaps something to nibble on?" 

Nanuet starts to speak at the last offer but a stern look from Minerva stops him before he speaks.  "No thank you padre, we just had breakfast," Minerva replies with a smile. 

"Well then come have a look around, while I finish up.  It's not much but I think you'll find yourself at home." 

The church is a fairly simple building, large windows on both sides of the large open room.  2 columns of wooden pews take up most of the space, there is room for many more people than there appears to be in the town.  The front of the church has a dais with a pulpit and some simple wooden decorations.  Sain York points out a few things as he tidies up and leads the couple to the back of the church where his office is.

The Padre motions for Minerva and Nanuet to take a seat and sits facing them. "Padre, This is my friend Nanuet. He is also a cleric." Minerva says by way of introduction. "We met a Senor O'Neil this morning. He mentioned that you were expecting another priest. One that specializes in the Occult. Has he arrived yet? What do you know of him? And what do you know of this Senor O'Neil?"

"Hmmm.  Interesting questions.  Greetings Nanuet, I have never met one of your race before that called themselves a cleric.  Do you venerate one God in particular or how does that work?" 

Nanuet is shy and answers simply.  "I worship the Gods of my people, mostly the Sun.  Minerva is teaching me the ways of the Greek Gods." 

"Hmm, very interesting, perhaps we can chat again later about your experiences, I am curious to know how your faith allows you to worship as such.  Back to your questions priestess.  I know very little of Mr. O'Neil.  He seems to be a drifter type, been in town for about a week I believe.  He is searching for a book, a book of card games I believe.  I imagine he gambles and commits other related sins.  He is definitely an educated man and one of some talent I suppose, although I am not sure exactly what that talent is.  As for the other priest, if that is what you can call him, the sheriff and I discussed trying to call in someone with a little more knowledge in dealing with the occult and it's mysteries.  This man claims to be a hunter of monsters, specifically those that go bump in the night if you know what I mean.  His name is Nolan Edwards and he should be arriving in town soon.  I hear that he travels alone and usually at night.  I hope he arrives soon."

"Si, I pray that he does also. It would be helpful if we were more educated in these matters. Perhaps he will know how to destroy this blood monster." Minerva says with revulsion. "You say that Senor O'Neil is searching for a book on cards?   Did he say why?   
"I just assumed that he was a collector of some sorts, but no he didn't offer and I didn't pry." 

"You say that this he a drifter and yet you seem too think that he is also an educated man.  It seems an odd combination. What makes you think that he is educated?" 

"Just a hunch I suppose.  He is well spoken when he needs to be.  Seems to be able to set himself to the level of the person that he is interacting with." 

_"Hmmm, sounds like someone else I know,"_ Minerva thinks comparing Senor O'Neil to Jake. "Tell me Padre," the young priestess says leaning toward him and placing her hand on his knee in a sympathetic gesture.   "What has been happening in your town? Por favor, tell us all that you know. We will help you to rid it of this evil if we are able." 

"The Gods have forsaken us Priestess.  There is something evil here, something very dark and evil.  I am not a doctor, but I have been with the doc each time a body was found and they have all been the same.  So pale, so very pale.  So far they have all died in their sleep, or at least they have been found in their beds.  I am a simple man, doing Sunday sermons, performing the occasional wedding or simple ceremony.  My faith has been shaken though and I am not sure what to do next." 

“Do not lose faith Senor, the gods will show us the way. I am sure of it. They have led us here to you, have they not? We WILL defeat this evil, of that I am certain" she says admonishing his lack of faith. "I heard that the Mayor and his wife were killed in the same horrifying manner as the girl you buried yesterday. What were their names?   How many others have died this way?” 

"All in all there have been 9 who have died this way that we know of, but others have gone missing.  The mayor and his wife were Leo and Isabelle Watkins.  Good folks, and my guess is they probably found out too much and were killed for it.  I just hope Mr. Edwards knows what he is doing." 

_Nine, Oh, my gods, and others missing!_ she thinks hiding her alarm.  _That is more than we were told. I wonder how many we do not know about._ 
When did the killings begin? Did anybody new come in to town around that time? 
Tell, me did any of those unfortunate souls have the initials C.T.? 

The priest scrunches his forehead as he thinks deeply.  "C.T.?  Can't think of anyone with those initials, why does that matter anyways?  As far as new people, we always have the occasional traveler.  I never get to meet many of them as they are usually just passing through and don't stop by the church." 

"Well Padre," she says standing and discreetly motioning for Nanuet to do the same "Fear is the thief of faith. Do not let it rob you of yours." She says sternly. "The gods may appear to be silent but be assured that they have not forsaken us. Gracias, thank you for your time." She says and turns to leave. 

"Well I hope my answers were of some help to you.  You are strong in your faith and that is a blessing.  If there is anything I can do to help, please come back and if you are here on Sunday please by all means come and worship with us." 

Sian York leads Minerva and Nanuet to the door and says a quick blessing over them as they leave.

*       *       *       *       *       *

After she leaves the Sheriff’s office, Ruby walks back to the hotel. She walks in and starts up the stairs without stopping or even a second glance. But instead of ending up at her own room she heads right to Mr. O'Neil's room. She knocks softly but urgently, "Mr. O'Neil, I need to speak to you please, can you open the door?" She continues to knock on his door.

She hears some grumbling from behind the door "Gosh darn it... sleep around this place... this time of day... " then clearly she can hear.  "I'll be right with you." 

A minute later the handsome man is standing in the doorway to his room barefoot with his trousers and suspenders on but no shirt.  His hair is messy and his face sports a yawn.  "Oh, Constance!  A pleasant surprise, didn't realize it was you.  Thought it might be the maid, they still don't get it that I prefer to sleep during the day.  C'mon in and have a seat."

A small crimson blush comes to Ruby's cheeks as she looks over Mr. O'Neil and even she isn't sure if it's intentional or not. Her lips rise in a half smile as she saunters in, swinging her hips. "You didn't take your own advice." 

He furrows his brows and looks at her funny. 

"You invited me in." She pauses, "You said, be careful who you invite into your room. After all," she spins around to face him, her dark red hair framing her face, "What do you really know about me?"

"Well, I think I might make an exception to my rule for someone who looks like you.  I think you might be worth the risk.  So what I can for you?  You missed our questions game at breakfast."

"I like I man who thinks I'm worth the risk," she replies smoothly. 

She pulls out her skirt and sits, her back straight. Her cool demeanor fades a bit as she continues, "It seem to me that a man like you doesn't very well fit in a crap town like this, if I can be frank." 

She looks him in the eyes. "I am here looking for someone. I haven't been able to find him. It would do me some good to know if I was going to be able to find him or not and you seem to know what's going on around these parts. So," she pauses and looks up at him standing over her with her big green eyes, "I need your help."

O'Neil continues to lean over her his gaze fixed on hers.  "You're right, I don't fit in here, but I am looking for something myself and I believe it can be found here in this little crap town.  So far I haven't been able to find what I'm looking for either.  So, maybe we can help each other.  I'm not sure how much I know, but I tend to pick up on things now and again."

Ruby doesn't break his gaze. "And what, may I ask, are you looking for? If I don't know I can't help." She playfully pulls at her hair, "That little book perhaps?"

"I was going to say that I already told you.  But you are pretty perceptive."  He stops and looks over his shoulder quickly before returning to look at Ruby.  "I'm looking for a copy of Hoyle's Book of Games, 1st edition.  Supposedly there is a copy somewhere here.  The founder of the town was rumored to have one and there is no reason to think it ever left this town."

"Why that book? Is it worth a pretty penny?" Ruby relaxes back into her chair, pulling up her skirt slightly and crossing her legs.

O'Neil watches Ruby maneuver the skirt and her legs.  He sits down on the edge of the bed facing her.  "To the right person it is, but to 99.9% of the world it is just a book on how to play cards.  What about this person you're looking for.  What do you need to find him so badly for?"

"Someone must want the book desperately for you to come all the way out here to get it." She smiles at him with a cocky smile, "I think there is more to you than meets the eye, Mr. O'Neil." 

She keeps her gaze on O'Neil and stays relaxed in her chair, aware of the effect she was having on him. It made her feel good to know she still had "it" if she needed it and hadn't even realized how much she missed the thrill. 

"Well, if we're being honest with each other, and I think you're being honest with me, I do need to find him badly. He threatened me. And I didn't want to sit around waiting to let his threats come true so I followed him here."

"Well I must admit that I like the way you think." he says with a cocky smile.  "The book, well let's just say that it will help further my career and it's been a long time since I had any promotions."  The muscles of O'Neil’s well toned upper body ripple as he stretches and yawns just a bit.  "Forgive me, I'm usually sleeping at this point of the day.  So, what can I do to help you find your friend?  I mean we can't have lowlifes going around threatening beautiful women and all."

"Course we can't. It's puts a damper on my day." Ruby hadn't felt so relaxed in a long time and she wasn't quite sure what to think of it. She let her fingers wander across the arm of the chair as she speaks. "Well, I'm not sure if I mentioned his name to you or not. As a matter of fact, I know I didn't. But maybe Al did?" Ruby looks away from O'Neil and glances around his room. 

"Very neat, for a man. Your room barely looks used." She looks back into his eyes. "I have a confession to make. I know you weren't being truthful about the cards. You're much better than you say you are. Maybe that has to do with you looking for the book? It really doesn't matter to me." She shrugs and runs her finger across the arm again. 

"What DOES matter to me is that I find Colin Turner, or at least know that he isn't going to be trouble for me anymore. He threatened to steal me away..." she pauses before continuing with emphasis, "_For eternity_." She keeps a close eye on his reaction to those words in particular.

"For eternity.  Well Constance" he says laying back in his bed continuing to speak with her "eternity is a very long time.  Most people can't make that long of a commitment.  From what I have heard Turner comes and goes, spends a lot of time on the road.  I thought he had a place over at that old run down boarding house, probably a good place to start.  I know he does his whoring over at Greely's, some of the girls talk about him.  He sounds like he might be the kind of guy that fits in just find in a little crap town like this one.  I suppose he got bored though, fish got too big for his little pond, so he decided to take a swim and found himself in your neck of the woods.  Do I have it about right?"

"I think you have it just right, Mr. O'Neil. Eternity IS a very long time." Ruby stands and takes a couple of steps closer to the bed. She pretends to be considering if she should continue or not before she does. 

"Honestly, I was wondering if you saw him last night," she says, smoothing her dress, "I think something may have befallen him. There were some strange circumstances. Nothing would make me happier than to know the truth." 

She takes another step closer and raises an eyebrow. "You seem like just the type of man who might be involved in befallings and such, a man of action who gets what he wants."

O'Neil rolls over on the bed so that he is laying on his side and props his head up on his arm.  He watches Ruby with hungry eyes as she smoothes out her dress.  "Well, I would hate to disappoint you Constance, but if something did befall Mr. Turner it was not by my hand.  I thought he was upstairs at Greely's last night with the young lady you and your husband spoke to.  Last I heard of his whereabouts.  Come to think of it though he never did come back downstairs, at least not before I left.  Rooms can be rented till 9:00 though, which is coming up soon so perhaps he's still there."  O'Neil’s eyes stray from Ruby's gaze and wander freely over her curvy form.

Ruby continues to smile at the longing in the man's eyes. "Well, Mr. O'Neil, I thank you for your time, and I'll take your advice into consideration," she says in a sultry voice. "I hope we'll be able to help each other out, now that we know of each other's... desires. I won't keep you from your bed any longer." She walks to the door, still swinging her hips. She looks at him over her shoulder, "I'm sure we'll be seeing each other around." She gives him a half smile before letting herself out of his room. 

Ruby walked out of O’Neil’s room and fanned herself. She was feeling rather energized and sexy from her little conversation with the handsome Mr. O’Neil and she could still feel goose bumps on her arms from his desire for her. Even though she was still mad at Jake, and hurt, she needed to tell him what she found out. 

Ruby bounces down the hallway to their room. Trying the door she finds it locked. Jake had the key. She glances back and forth down the hallway and when she is sure no one is looking she quickly and quietly picks the lock and lets herself in.


----------



## orchid blossom

Jake was sleeping as Ruby snuck in, although if it had been anyone other then her they might have had a bullet through the forehead by now. Instead she quietly glides across the room and gently lays her body on top of Jake. She whispers, “I am SO mad at you… but Colin Turner is dead.”

At the first sound his hand was on his derringer under the pillow.  When he heard her voice he released it.  Although he had fallen asleep it was not too deep.  "At least one of those two items is new, and good news."  He turns his head with a yawn and rubs a sleepy eye.

Ruby sits up on his lap and squeezes his legs between her thighs. "Wake up." She shakes him gently, "Did you hear what I said?"

Jake focuses on her face.  "Did you see it?  When did it happen?"

"No, I didn't see it. But I know it." 

She places a hand on either side of Jake's face and leans down over him, letting her hair brush his face. The motion makes her dress pull tight across her chest, a reaction Ruby is well aware of. "First tell me you're sorry you hurt my feelings and was mean to me."

"How can you think that I intended to hurt your feelings or be mean?  I am sorry you took it that way.  I thought you were joking with me, and then you did not want to talk."  Jake tries to stifle a yawn.  "Now tell me how you know Turner is dead."

"Sorry I took it that way? So you're not sorry." Her eyes narrow. 

She stares at him a few moments before continuing. "I went for a walk. The talk with O'Neil was boring me. I heard a scream, an unnatural one. I went to check it out and there was a big stake and a pile of ash. And I found a cufflink that said C.T. Someone tied him to it and when the sun came up he got burnt to a crisp. Right, Minerva said that was in her book, about the sun. Then the lawman came and he wanted to talk to me and he told me about the well and the statue in town. Then I came back to speak to O'Neil, cause I think he might have been the one who offed Turner. And  he told me about the book he is looking for, I knew he was looking for that book, that is why he is here. Although I'm not sure if that is the real truth. But I do know he is interested in other things from me, so I'm going to have to watch out for that one. There is much more then he is letting on." 

"Plus I just feel it, I know it. I know he's dead. So we can leave now, we can go home and be done with this whole thing. Aren't you happy?"

"Happy does not describe it...." his eyes brighten, a smile comes to his face and he lifts his head, "but before we celebrate could you take me there?  You may think me cantankerous and spiteful but I would feel better seeing too.  I will not gamble with your safety, even the pernicious miscreant that I am."  He lets his head rest back on the pillow and strokes his beard.  "Something is troubling about how this has come about.  I have been a swindler way too long to not be suspicious of convenient coincidence."  He pulls on her hair and draws her closer to his face.  "I sat in that uncomfortable wooden chair all night long watching you sleep, watching the window and door, listening to every blasted creak and groan of this old building to make certain that you were not bothered by him.  I am not about to let down my guard to a ruse, simple or complicated."  He pulls her the rest of the way to his face.

Ruby lets her lips flutter over Jake’s before pulling her head back. “I really want to be mad at you right now. But I really want to kiss you too. Hmmmm…How can I be mad when you stayed up all night in the uncomfortable wooden chair watching me sleep so I wouldn’t be bothered by you-know-who?” She pretends to be thinking before letting Jake pull her down again, and she returns his kiss passionately. 

Taking a break between kisses she says, “You are so paranoid. But I’ll take you if you want to go. The Sherriff took the cuff link though. Poor guy, he’s real broken up over this dirty little town going to the dogs and all. There’s been lots of dead people showing up in mysterious ways. But he told me about the well and statue and I said I’d go take a look. A little sight seeing adventure for me. But that poor Sherriff is desperate for help and will take any he can get.” 

Ruby rolls on the bed so Jake is half on top of her and she drapes one leg over him. “Now why don’t you swindle me before I take you to what I found? I’m feeling rather frisky.” She starts to kiss Jake but stops and scrunches her nose, “By the way, what’s a ca-tan-ker-os per-ni-c-ous miscreant?”

"A big meanie," Jake replies with a laugh.  "What's so bad about a town going to the dogs?  The Lucky Lady went to the dogs and is doing quite well, except for my boots."  Jake starts to trace her face with his finger, usually a sure sign that they are not leaving the room any time soon but she notices that his eyes are darting around not really looking at anything.  He is thinking. 

"No."  He says suddenly.  "I need to go see.  Then I will not be distracted and we can stay in bed all day."  He gives her a kiss and then nearly leaps out of bed and starts to get dressed. 

"Here is what is wrong."  Jake starts speaking quickly as he gets dressed.  "Turner was strong, and so was Fuzzy.  Fuzzy was strong enough to break Nanuet's wrist.  It is not easy to wrestle and tie someone like that.  Now suppose you are strong enough to tie Turner up.  Why does he not call for help before the sun comes up?  First person who comes along he takes control of and they free him.  Whoever tied him knew the sun would kill him.  Would they not also know a stake would kill him?  Why tie a very dangerous monster to a stake and wait for the sun when you could kill it immediately?  I had Turner in my grasp and he turned into a wisp of air.  We know he can get through a crack in a window.  How do you keep someone like that tied?"  He has dressed quickly and is donning both gun belts.  

"There may be answers to those questions or I may have some of that wrong..."  He emphasizes the next statement with a tug tightening his belt, "but there are too many blasted questions.  So let us go see and set my mind at ease.  I so badly want to be wrong."  He takes the derringer out from under the pillow and returns it to his back holster.  Sawed off shotgun, duster, hat and then a couple of the acid shells for the shotgun in his pocket.  "After you show me the ashes, we go see Colleen.  If he is truly gone, she will be able to tell us where he hides his coffin.  We can destroy it and be done with him forever."  Jake finally reaches over to the pile of long arms and removes a wooden stake which he tucks into the back of his belt.  He looks at her and shrugs, "Just in case."

"Jacob Cook..." Ruby starts protesting by leaning on her elbows and whining his name, but Jake doesn't seem to notice and continues to talk about his theories. After he is finished she stares up at him from the bed. 

"You know, I must be losing my touch. Because I don't remember the last time someone said, 'Let's go hunt monsters instead of staying in bed and #$%^%&*'. I mean, I must be slipping. Because that just doesn't happen to me. I don't think Mr. O'Neil would have said that." 

 Jake tenses up as she speaks, clenching his fists as she finishes her diatribe.  A bitter retort rises to his lips but he grits his teeth and does not allow it to pass.  The anticipation that lit his eyes fades to a dark resolve.  He adjusts his duster to occupy his hands in a harmless way.  

She purses her lips but she climbs out of bed anyway. She stares blankly at the door and says flatly, "Let's go."

Tired, cranky and fuming he manages an unenthusiastic, "Yes."  He opens the door for her, his face lightly flushed and forcing himself to take measured breaths.  He wordlessly follows her as she leads him outside.

They get to the street and Ruby leads Jake slowly to the area. She glances at him as they walk, "Jake, I'm sorry I said that. I guess I was still hurt about last night. Things are just so different for us now. I'm not used to anyone saying no, expecially you. Don't be mad at me." She looks at Jake with her big green eyes and she genuinely looks sorry.

He contains himself to walk slowly and keep her pace even though he feels the pressing need to move faster.  "And I am not accustomed to enforcing prudence and discipline on myself, Do I have to tolerate you making me suffer for it too?"  He turns his head to face hers, dark circles underscore his eyes.  Those eyes are tired and do not quite focus on hers.  "Whether you choose to believe me or not, I did not say anything to you with the intent of being hurtful."  

In that brief moment she saw a mix of emotions in his eyes, anger for certain.  Was there also sadness and pain?  There was more, but her mind struggled to focus and failed before he returns to looking ahead.  "I apologize if opened my mouth and revealed I am a blundering, insensitive, and rude lout.  Punish me later for my deficiencies.  So yes Ru..." he catches himself and glances around quickly to make sure no one was near, "I need to hunt a monster instead of lingering in bed with you today or I predict a disappointing refusal will be the least of our concerns."

"I understand," she says softly, "I said I'm sorry and I meant it." The unusal crimson blush creeps back onto Ruby's cheeks, "I'm just not used to you not wanting me." 

She starts to reach for Jake's hand but pulls her hand back, keeping it at her side. 

"It's just up this way." Ruby leads Jake through the alleyway and behind Greely's. She brings him right up to the stake and pile of ash. Ruby looks around, slightly confused. "The ropes are gone, and the cufflink they took from me earlier."

Indeed as Jake and Ruby arrive the scene has been disturbed.  The two sets of rope that were on the ground next to the stake are gone, the ash has been sifted through at least once and is now somewhat scattered.  Also Ruby realizes that the deputy is gone, although that could just mean that the sheriff came to fetch him.

Jake walks around the pile, looks up at the sun and buildings and then back at the pile.  He kicks it a bit with his boot.  He examines the stake for anything that may give him a clue to where it came from and then tests it to see how firmly it is in the ground.  He looks down at the pile and shakes his head and says as if to himself, "It makes no sense if you just wanted to destory him.  Why not just drag him out into the sun."  He looks up to Ruby.  "This was timed.  But why?" 

He crosses the couple of steps to her and grabs her by both shoulders.  "I want you.  I really do.  I just will not trade a couple of hours for a life time."  As he looks into her eyes he furrows his brows for a brief moment.  "We should go find Colleen.  She should be able to tell us where Turner's coffin is located if she is free of him."

Ruby's lip trembles but she keeps her tears in. Her fuzzy brain was telling her to listen to him and how much he cared about her to do these things for her, but it was slow processing. She nods her head up and down before throwing her arms around his neck tightly. "You're right baby," she whispers in his ear. 

"We should go see Colleen now." She doesn't move from embracing him. "She might not know about the coffin though, why do you think she would?" she sniffles. Her brain does a little forward thinking and she pulls her head back so she can look him in the face. Jake can see she is confused about something, "But wasn't that Thom guy supposed to be with her? I saw him here this morning." 

"I thought she said she knew where he was but couldn't tell us, maybe she knew more than that," Jake says.

As looks down at the pile of ash. "As for that," she pushes a toe towards the pile, "You would do it this way if you wanted to frighten someone or punish someone before they died. If you wanted them to see or know it was coming." She shrugs. "Pretty gross actually."

"Yes, Greely sent Thom to his own house to watch Colleen.  We will have to ask around or see Greely to find out where.  I was not really very confident that she would survive the night with Thom protecting her, but maybe she was lucky." 

"Why not? He might be slow but he seems nice enough," Ruby says.

"Uh, sure, nice and stupid. Colleen could easily trick him, and what protection could he be against someone like Turner? No matter, we will find out soon enough."

Jake wraps an arm around Ruby as they walk.  "Shall we try Greely's first?"  While walking Jake shares some more of his thoughts.  "The morning sun would shine in Turner's room at the boarding house.  That would be a good time to go in there.  I could probably talk the lawman into opening up that door.  That cufflink is enough evidence to suggest that Turner might either be a victim or a murderer.  On the other hand," Jake stalls in front of Greely's, "if someone put the old man at the boarding house to sleep we can check the room ourselves.  That complicates things an might put us at odds with the local law.  We should talk with Colleen before we decide.  You should talk to Greely, I sort of made him angry last time we spoke."  Jake chuckles.

"I think the sheriff would let us in, I told you, he wants help." She wraps her arm tightly around Jake's waist, almost holding herself up. "What did you say to Greely to make him mad?”

"Heh, when he told me I was asking too many questions, I sort of told him someone who rents his whores out to somebody like Turner shouldn't complain about questions. He took offense at that." Jake shrugs and looks like he could not care less about Greely's feelings. 

“What am I supposed to say to Greely? Just find out where Colleen is? He seemed sincere but something was up with that door in his place. He might be in on it, or in on something."

"Yes, do not tell him much, just find out where Colleen is now. Maybe he is not a bad sort after all, but there is no pressing need to trust him at this time. After you Mrs. Jacobs." Jake makes a small bow and lets her go into the saloon first.


----------



## orchid blossom

The saloon is empty at this time of day, except for Thom who is sweeping the floor when they enter.  He turns as he hears the door open and smiles a toothy grin.  "Hello pretty lady!" he says with enthusiasm.

"Why hello Thom," Ruby smiles back. "Good morning. It's a pleasant day, isn't it? How did keeping Miss Colleen company go last night?"

Thom blushes a bit and lowers his head, his eyes looking at the floor.  "Oh, I don't know.  She is a pretty lady too, but not as pretty as you.  She fell asleep right after I got her to Greely's house.  I think I fell asleep too.  Greely woke me up and told me to get back to work."

"Well Thom," Ruby says laying her hand on his arm, "I'm sure you did just fine. And thank you for the compliment, I very much appreciate it." Ruby pauses and glances around the saloon. "After you woke up, did you see Colleen? I'd really like to speak to her about something important. Maybe you can tell me where Mr. Greely lives, where she is staying?"

"No, Greely run the saloon overnight, he not here till later.  I saw Colleen when I woke up, she was still sleeping."

Ruby gives Jake a concerned glance. "Would you mind telling us where she is?  I'm sure he won't mind, since we are the ones who told him what to do." She steps a little closer to Thom, "Or should I ask Greeley myself? I just need to know where he lives." 

Ruby pauses a moment. "Thom, do you ever see Greely in the daytime?"

Thom looks very confused at Ruby's multiple questions.  He puts his hand up to his head and rubs the hideous scar. "Uhh... you can't see pretty Colleen now, she is in Greely's house.  I have to stay here, can't show you Greely's house.  Greely asleep during the day and he works all night."

Ruby again glances at Jake. "Could you show me which way Greely's house is, point maybe? If you were going to walk there which way would you go? It's very important."

Thom begins looking nervous.  He refuses to look at either Ruby or Jake.  He stops sweeping and stands looking down at the floor.  "Can't tell you.  Greely will get mad, he doesn't like visitors.  Can you come see him tonight?"

"That is good then Thom, we do not want to visit Greely only Colleen.  We are worried about her.  Who will check on her if Greely is sleeping?  I think the doctor may be mad if we do not give Colleen her medicine until tonight."

Thom snaps the broomstick in his hands as if it were a pencil but continues to stare at the floor.  "Please go now.  Thom is confused and angry.  Mr. Greely works tonight, he much smarter than Thom, he can answer questions."

"All right Thom, we will go.  Mrs. Jacobs and I are just worried about Colleen, just like you are.  If you remember anything you want to tell us, find us at the hotel or leave a us a message."  Jake shrugs to Ruby and walks to the door.

"Ja.. my husband is right, Thom, we just want to help Colleen. But we don't want to get you in trouble either." Ruby stands on her toes and softly kisses Thom's cheek. "You've been very helpful already. Thank you. You do a very good job here." She smiles at him and also walks to the door.

Thom holds the broomstick pieces in his hands and looks at them sadly.  "Mr. Greely will be mad.  Now I need a new broom."  Thom then turns and waves at the couple as they leave the saloon.

"Well, we can go looking for it on our own, I guess. Interesting he is only around at night? Then again, 3 months ago I was usually only around at night too.  I think we should send him a broom. Let's see if we can find a store." Jake looks at Ruby funny but she starts walking off.

"Let's go in Tinkers," she says, not waiting for Jake to answer before heading inside. 

She walks around, slowly checking out the items, looking for a broom but mostly looking at any other customers or the salesperson.

Jake sighs and follows along, rubbing his tired eyes and trying to surpress a yawn.

A young man of average build, wearing a shopkeepers apron and sporting spectacles appears to be busy at work dusting and arranging shelves.  A small bell over the door rings as Ruby walks in and the man turns and smiles.  "Be right with you folks!" he says in a pleasant voice. 

There are 2 other customers in the store, a young woman and a young boy who is most likely her son.  Both dressed plainly and somewhat nondescript.  The boy holds a basket that the woman fills with standard household goods.  They both look over when the door opens but then continue with their shopping. 

After a minute or so the young shopkeeper comes over to Ruby and Jake and with a smile claps his hands together and says "So folks, is there something I can help you with.  Pretty well stocked up right now, got a little bit of everything."

"Yes, actually, you can. First we need a broom. Then I need a small gift for someone, a man. Mr. Greely actually. Maybe a nice deck of cards?"

"Broom I can do, no problem." he walks to the back corner towards a bundle of brooms and pulls out a new one.  $1 for the broom.  As for playing cards, well I should have a standard deck or two.  Nothing special." 

The young man rummages through a crate and comes up with a deck.  "Here... 30 cents if want them.  Brand new."

"I'll take them both." Ruby walks with him up to the desk. "Actually, I was hoping you could deliver the broom for me, over to Greely's. Thom, the bouncer, should get it. Tell him the pretty redhead and her husband sent it to him," she smiles. 

"As for the cards, I'd like to deliver them myself. Any chance you could tell me where Mr. Greely lives? I'd like to thank him for his special help in person."

"Sure, I can have it delivered, 10 cents though.  As for Greely, if you mean the saloon owner, he lives right up the street here I think, or at least that is where his house is.  I think he might crash most times at his saloon though."  The young man describes the house and its location thoroughly.

"Absolutely, $.10. Uh... honey?" Ruby looks over her shoulder at Jake. "You want to pay the man darling husband?" Ruby's mind is still feeling somewhat fuzzy and instead of staying mad she decides to go with it and continue to follow Jake's lead... for now. 

Jake frowns and mumbles, "A dollar for a blasted broom?  Plus a dime for delivery?  Isby would hang this guy for highway robbery."  Jake puts exactly $1.40 on the counter and walks away shaking his head.

Ruby rolls her eyes. "Sorry about him, he's grumpy today.”

The shopkeeper is appalled by Jake's tirade and the suggestion that his neck should stretch.  He hollers out "Did I offend you sir?  Perhaps we can come to a better agreement?"  He looks at Ruby and is very distraught.  "Did he really mean I should hang?" he says in a worried tone.

"Oh, no no no... don't worry about him. He got up on the wrong side of the bed today. I'll go take care of him. He just needs some loving care. Thanks for your help!" Ruby starts bouncing out of the store with her deck of cards to find Jake, but turns back, "Don't forget the broom!" 

She finds Jake, tired, grumpy and still looking angry. Ruby stands next to him. "Are you ready to go see Colleen? The sooner we do that the sooner we can get you into bed so you can stop harassing poor shop clerks."

Jake removes his hat and puts a hand through his hair.  "Poor?  At a buck a broom he will be one of the richest men in New Mexico in no time."  Jake blinks a couple of times.  "Colleen.  Right.  Ya let's be off."  Jake puts the hat back on firmly and notes the time from the location of the sun.  " Should we get some extra help just in case Mr. Greely is, um, trouble?"

"Listen, don't take you being grumpy out on that guy. I'm sorry you're mad at me." Ruby takes a small but visible step away from Jake as her pain is visible on her face. 

"What if we have to use other methods to get in? The others haven't said anything about me getting into the boarding house but still..." She pauses. "Mr. Greely should be sleeping. If he isn't he said he was willing to help. Course, that's probably only true if Colleen is still alive. I'd rather go diplomatic but if that store was any indication than I don't know how diplomatic you're going to be. Or a large group would be." 

"What were you thinking?"

Jake puts his hands on his hips when she calls him grumpy but does not comment on it.  "We could keep the others out of sight, behind the house or around the corner.  I was thinking you could do all the talking, Greely's already annoyed at me.  Maybe you tell Greely that we have convinced Minerva the healer to see Colleen.  We offer to bring Colleen to her.  If he says no, go get the healer, the others watch the house to make certain he does not run off while we pretend to go get her.  I am not too worried about further annoying Greely, but I would rather not get the law angry with us yet."  Jake rubs his beard and thinks.  "If he does not come to the door and we have to do something illegal to get in we had better have a good reason or be able to talk our way out of it.  If the others are out of sight they would not see you open the lock."  Jake shrugs.  "Let's do something."

"I don't have any reason to think Greely is really going to be a problem." 

She turns her body so she is facing Jake and looks him in the eyes. "I'm not going to argue with what you want to do. But I say we just go there and talk to him. He seemed very helpful yesterday. I think it's too risky trying to hide all our friends in the daylight around his place." She pauses. "And stop worrying about the law, one way or another, he won't be a problem. Trust me about that please."

Jake gives her a tired grin.  "Well then, you have solved all our problems.  I will follow you Mrs. Jacobs."

Ruby keeps her stare on Jake but gets goosebumps when he calls her Mrs. for the second time that day. Her fuzzy brain was still spinning, but the old days of being able to function while fuzzy had come right back to her.   

She sighs, "I only WISH I could solve all our problems baby. Let's go." She puts the deck of cards in her pocket and together they walk down the street to the house that the clerk had described to them. 

Before they knock Ruby looks over the place, checking for backdoors and easy exits from windows or porches. Then she approaches the front of the house. 

There is a back door, it appears to be from a kitchen area.  There is a porch on the front of the house, with a door in the middle flanked by large windows.  There are two windows on each side of the building on the ground floor and two in the back as well.  There are also 6 windows (two to a side) on the second story.

She raps on the door, "Hello, anyone home?"


----------



## orchid blossom

A sweet female voice responds.  "Just a second, I'll be right there." 

A few moments later, Colleen answers the door looking much more refreshed and aware than she did the night before.  She looks quite confused to see Ruby and Jake but then smiles warmly.  "You're the folks from last night, wasn't expecting you.  Greely is sleeping, is there something I can help you with?"

"Yes,” Ruby says.  “Actually we came by to see you and see how you were feeling. May we come in?"

"Well, I'm not sure that is the best idea, this isn't my place after all.  I was getting ready to leave anyways, just being lazy I suppose.  Give me a couple minutes and I will gather my things." 

Colleen turns around and heads back into the house.  She comes back out carrying a few personal items and says "Not sure if you were looking for someplace private to talk?  Other wise we could just stroll around or find someplace to sit for a while."

"Well, my husband and I do have some private matters to discuss. If you can think of somewhere to go that might be best. Even if we just find a spot to sit, as long as it's out of earshot of others, that is fine."

"Well there are a couple of benches out by the statue on the west end of town, there is usually nobody out there.  Let's head that way and see what we find.  Thanks for your help last night by the way, I never expect the kindness of a stranger.  Odd, but I almost feel as though I know you from somewhere."

"Oh, you're welcome, it's my pleasure." She pauses, "You feel like you know me?" Ruby asks curiously. "That is odd, I don't think we've met before last night." 

"Yes, it seems strange, but I feel as though we have some sort of odd connection, not sure where that comes from.  If you know Colin as well then I suppose it could be through him, he likes to talk alot about people he meets on the road."

The trio wanders out to the west end of the town and take seats on one of the benches that are placed near the old lichen encrusted statue of the towns founder Thomas Wilkes.  The statue depicts the man standing with his arms crossed, his head angles slightly in a pose.  It stands on a stone platform that rises about 3 feet from the ground before the statue begins. 

Beyond the statue, which is pretty much located at the west end of town there is a new "road" that has been constructed.  It leads up a small hill about 150 yards away and ends at a large house which also appears to be new.  The house however appears to be closed up, all shutters and shades drawn closed. 

Ruby notes the statue and house, and puts returning to investigate on her to do list.

They walk over to the benches and take a seat. Ruby sits between Colleen and Jake. 

"So, I'd like to know what you know about Colin Turner. Seems he's been a problem for you as well as me."

"Colin, a problem?  I wouldn't say he has been a problem.  He is a regular customer, I suppose I am his favorite of all the girls.  He treats me OK, gives me gifts and treats me pretty well.  What do I know about him?  Well I know he travels quite a bit, salesman of some sort I guess.  I must admit that I don't listen much when he talks.  I will say though that over the past couple of months he has been acting a little weird.  Coming in late at night, sleeping all day, and just acting strangely.  Less shy and definitely more confident.  I am not sure what happened last night but he got spooked by something downstairs... and well after that it is kind of a blur.  I don't even remember him leaving."

"I have a theory about what he was spooked about, but we don't need to get into that now. Have you ever been back to his room before?" Ruby asks.

"His room in that old run down boarding house?  No!  I don't make it a practice to go back to customer's houses.  Just upstairs at Greely's or the Gordon Hotel."

"That's a good practice, if you ask me. Hmmm..." Ruby taps her lips, "A couple of months you say? Yes, I noticed him changed too. You mentioned last night that you knew where he was. Do you remember?"

Colleen blinks a few times and brushes the hair out of her face.  She looks as though she is thinking deeply and is puzzled.  "You know, I think I do know.  The boarding house, that old dumpy place.  He was there, after he left me he was there last night."

Ruby glances at Jake with a "next stop boarding house" look. "I think something befell Mr. Turner last night. I'm not sure he'll be back to visit you again.  While we're talking about it, have you ever seen Mr. Greely walking around in the daylight?"

Colleen gasps at Ruby's news and puts her hand to her mouth.  "What happened to Colin?  Is he hurt?"  She stands up and looks at both of them "Did you do something to him?  Did you hurt him?  He was not a bad man, he treated me good!"

"No, not us." Ruby stands and puts her hand on Colleen's arm. "I don't know exactly what happened. But Sheriff Wilson is looking into it and hopefully he'll find out what happened. But keep in mind, I don't think Colin was himself any longer. Don't you remember feeling _off_ last night? I think he put a spell on you."

"I know last night was strange, I know things were not right, but still..."  Colleen begins to cry lightly, then wipes the tears from her eyes and sniffles.  "I... I... I don't know about Greely.  I usually sleep most of the day too, you know just the ways of the business.  I guess I've seen him about during the day, but why does that matter.  Seems like an odd question."

"I know it seems like an odd question but odd things are going on. And I'm sorry to be the bearer of bad news. But nothing is definite, have to wait to see what the Sheriff finds out." 

Ruby stands and nods for Jake to follow. "Thank you for you time Colleen." 

She starts turning, then faces the girl. "Oh, something else. That room we were in, is there something special about it?"

Again Collen takes some time to sort out her thoughts.  "You mean the room we were in last night at the saloon?  I can't think of anything special about it.  I think Colin might use that room exclusively, but I can't say for sure."

"Oh, so he gets that room all to himself, huh? I'm curious... Mr. Greely wears a pendant around his neck. I really like it. Do you know what it's for?" Ruby asks.

"He's always had it, I think he got it from and old girlfriend or something.  It's pretty nice, but I always thought it was weird for him to wear jewelry."

"Yes, sometimes it's odd for men to wear jewelry. But I can understand if it's something special.  Well, thank you again for your help. Tell Mr. Greely we stopped by."

"Next time I see him I will.  Thanks for helping me out again last night.  I think I'll check around to see about Colin, I hope he's OK."

Ruby nods, "Anytime. Have a good day." She takes Jake by the hand and walks off. 

"So Mr. Jacobs, to the boarding house? I think meeting with Colleen was good indication that the spell of Colin Turner has been broken," Ruby says with a wide smile. 

"Yes Mrs. Jacobs, that sounds like a good idea." Jake seems a bit more convinced about the fate of Colin Turner and a little more lively, even through his exhaustion. 

They head over to the boarding house and check the front door.

*       *       *

Nanuet takes Minerva's hand as they leave the priest’s and wander about the town, no real destination in mind. 

"Well you got some information, not sure if that is what you were looking for or not.  Now what?  Any more ideas?  Go back to the boarding house again, check to see if the old man saw Turner come or go?"

"It doesn't appear that the Padre is going to much help in this matter. 
The boarding house? Yes, I was thinking that myself. I would like to find a way to get into his room.

"Yes, I think that priest is over his head when it comes to vampires and the like, but I think he still has his duties to the community to perform.  Let's head over to the boarding house again and see what we can find, hopefully we can convince that man to let us into the room."  Minerva takes his hand and they walk over to the boarding house and knock on the door.

Henry Smythe answers the door with a smile on his face.  "Welcome back friends.  Not finding the hotel to your liking?  Looking for more reasonably priced rooming perhaps, I only charge $5 for the week." 

Nanuet smiles back and says.  "Actually we are still trying to find our friend, Mr. Turner.  We haven't found him yet and we are concerned about him, it is important that we meet with him, have you seen him?" 

Henry Smythe scratches his head.  "Well, I thought I heard him in his room this morning, real early.  Don't sleep to well any more you know." he says with a chuckle.  "Between things going bump in the night and my advanced age... well you don't need to hear that.  C'mon in, let's go see if he is home." 

Henry leads them to the back hallway and begins knocking on the door.  The old man is shocked when the door swings inward and he realizes it was forced open.  The room is a shambles and there are the definite signs of a struggle.   

"Oh my, what has happened here.  Guess my hearing is as good as my eyesight!" the old man exclaims.

Minerva brushes by Senor Smythe and makes her way into the room, where she begins looking around.

The first thing that Minerva notices is an overturned coffin, the lid appears to have been broken into several pieces.  There is no bed in the room. The dresser has also been pulled over, as if someone might have been holding on to it and then pulled away from it.  A bookshelf has been disturbed, several of the volumes lying on the floor.  The curtains have been fastened tightly to the walls where hey overlapped the window frame, except one window, the eastern facing one.  The curtain has been separated from the wall there.  There is a face down picture frame with glass shards around it that is lying on the floor.  A large trunk is against the wall, it remains unopened.

Minerva walks over to the picture frame and picks it up off the floor. She turns it over and at looks at it. "Senor Smythe, did you see or hear anyone come in at all?" 
She walks over to the window and examines the sill and outside the window, before making her way back to the old man. "Perhaps it would be best if you went downstairs. There is a lot of glass in here, Senor Smythe. I would not want you to get hurt. If you can find me a broom I will clean this up for you," she says ushering him out the door. 

Once he leaves the room she closes the door of the room and examines the trunk, using a detect magic spell.

"Oh... well I knew I heard something but the hearing is not too good, I was upstairs last night early.  It sounded like it was coming from his room but he can be a bit noisy sometimes, I never complained because he is my only boarder.  What?  A broom?  I can do that, thanks for helping clean up.  Not sure what you mean about downstairs though, this is the ground floor and there is no basement." 

The picture is a framed picture of none other than Miss Constance Grace West.  The window is closed completely.  The trunk does not radiate any magic.

Nanuet stands in the hallway looking for more clues.  He tries the back door which is unlocked.  He begins looking outside for tracks.

Outside Ruby tries the door of the boarding house and finds it unlocked. They walk inside. She whispers to Jake, "Let's see if we can convince the owner to let us in first." 

Jake nods tiredly and rubs his eyes. "I'm following you." 

Ruby calls out, "Hello, Mr. Smyth? It's Ja.. the Jacobs. Hello?"

"The old man comes out to the front of the building.  "Oh, hello.  Your other friends are in the back.  Looks like Mr. Turner had an accident, I was just getting a broom.  They're already back there so you might as well go too."

"Other friends?" Ruby wipes the surprised look off her face, "Oh yes, right. Thank you sir, we'll just go right back." Ruby nods and starts heading that way. 

Jake's hand brushes his trusty Colt as the near the room. 

While Senor Smythe is getting the broom, Minerva attempts to open the trunk and look through it's contents before searching the rest of the room. When she hears Jake and Ruby's voices she quickly removes the picture from the frame and hides it in the folds of her skirt.

Ruby peeks in to see Minerva rifling though Colin Turner's belongings. 

"Find anything good?" Ruby asks as she steps into the room with a smile. "Besides the fact that Colin Turner is dead?" She peers around curiously, running her fingers lightly over random items. "Where is Nanuet?"

Nanuet pokes his head in from outside.  "Right here Ruby.  What did I just hear you say?  Turner is dead?  I figured something must have happened when we say his room in shambles.  Some turn of events.  I found 3 or 4 sets of tracks out here.   A couple of big men were here for sure."

"Yes, he's dead!" Ruby looks around the destroyed room. "Big men, huh? I wonder what happened here..." 

She details the events of the morning, hearing the scream, finding the pile of ash and discovering the cufflink, talking to the Sheriff. She skips over her and Jake fighting and ends with their discussion with Colleen and how the spell over her has been broken. 

"So, I say he's dead and we get the hell out of this crap town as soon as we can. Just in case." 

"In case of what?" Nanuet asks curiously. 

"In case there are others," Ruby responds bluntly, "Others like him."

"But if there are other's like him shouldn't we do something about it?  How are we leaving anyways, is the stage coming back soon?" Nanuet asks.

"I don't know when the stage is coming back. As for your other question... I don't know who died and made us monster hunters but I'm more than willing to just get the heck out of here. I've had as close a brush with living forever as I'd like. As long as Colin Turner is taken care of that is," Ruby says.

"Nobody died and made us monster hunters, but I for one would want to do what I could to make sure there are no more of those things around here.  I'm just saying that if something comes up between now and between the time the stage shows up that we shouldn't ignore it just because Colin may be gone."

"That's because you are kind and caring Nanuet. But I've spent the last week absolutely terrified one of those things would get me. I don't know that I want to go out of my way to find more like him." She keeps her fears about Greely and O'Neil to herself. "Why do you think there are more of them around? And," she glances about the room, kicking a pile of clothes on the floor with her toe, "Have you found anything interesting in here?"

"I didn't get a chance to look in the room before Minerva closed herself in there.  I told you what I found outside.  As far as being terrified, you don't think I have been concerned about your safety, Minerva's safety, everybody's safety too?  That is why I don't want to just run away because Turner might be dead, what if there are more, what if they come after us because they think we killed him?" 

First Ruby looks to Minerva, "Did you find anything?" 

She bites her lips as she tries to process what Nanuet is saying and finally she blurts out, "Might be dead? You don't think he's dead?" She turns to Jake, "Do YOU think he's dead?"

Mr. Smythe returns with the broom and makes his way into the room handing it to Minerva.  "Here you are ma'am, I really do appreciate helping to clean up.  I suppose I should go let the sheriff know what happened here, he is going to want to have a look.  Might take me a while with these old legs, anybody willing to go fetch him for me?"

Ruby fakes a sad look. "I'd like to look through my friends things first, to see of I can find a clue as to what happened. I'll go after that if you'd like."

Minerva takes the broom from Senor Smythe , "Gracias senor, I will clean this up" she says briskly sweeping up the broken glass and the frame into a sheet and wrapping it up into a bundle.  "I am sure that this is upsetting to you Senor. Why do you not go and make yourself a cup of tea. We will be out shortly." 

"Don't you be worrying old timer, I'll take a walk and tell the lawman.  Go ahead and make that tea," Jake says.

Jake waits until the old man leaves the room before answering.  "I was pretty sure he was NOT until I saw this room.  Now I am not so sure.  What Colleen told us was very strange.  If he was really dead would all her memories of him be that pleasant?  She was ready to kill herself last night and today he is a pleasant memory?"  He can see Ruby does not like his walking around the answer.  "I am not sure.  If you want my best guess right now?  I would say he is not destroyed.  Let us go about proving me wrong shall we?"  He walks over to Ruby gives her a gentle hug and a kiss on the forehead.  "I will go get the lawman to keep Smythe from being suspicious.  Take your time though, I am tired and will be walking very slow." Jake gives them a wink.

When Jake leaves the room Minerva looks squarely at Ruby. "You may go back to Promise City if you wish. I can see that this does not concern you, but I will not abandon these people to evil.  The Padre has told me that there are others of Colin's kind and I fully intend to hunt them down and destroy them all."

"That's easy for you to say. You didn't have a creature 10 seconds away from whisking you away from the life you love. You didn't have him come into your room and your bed while you were sleeping or force his way into your mind. I count myself one of the innocent people who doesn't want to get killed or unkilled or whatever it is either!  If the priest knows about others, why doesn't he do something about it? And how does he know anyway? Or maybe he is one too and is trying to trap you!"

"No Ruby it is NOT easy to say. I looked into his evil eyes and felt his vile touch also, but I will not succumb to fear. It it because of the possiblility that others can be whisked away from the lives that they love that I must stand and fight. I did not turn my back on you and I will not turn away from the other innocent victims either." She says more gently, "I do not blame you for being afraid and I will understand if you decide to return home, but I cannot."

Ruby raises an eyebrow but says nothing. _Have fun,_ she thinks. Since Jake hadn't commented she assumed he agreed with her. 

She walks over to the chest and stands behind Minerva. "What's in there?" she asks while Minerva is staring at it. When she gets no answer she says, "Alright, let me know when it's my turn at it."  Ruby heads out the door and downstairs, leaving Minerva and Nanuet to continue their search.


----------



## orchid blossom

After her talk with the Sheriff, Maddie returns to the hotel where things are fairly quiet.  The dining area is still open and some of the locals appear to take their daily meals there.  There are a few staff members of the hotel doing cleaning and other chores.  Victor Bishop is at the desk when Kate/Maddie walks in. 

"Greetings ma'am.  I hope you found everything in your room to be agreeable for you?  Any luck finding your family?  I asked several of the staff and they agree that they do not remember them staying here."

Maddie shook her head sadly.  "I think they might have just passed through and mailed the letter from here.  I'd check it, but my pocket got picked in Albuquerque and the thief got the letter too.  Thank you for asking, that was very kind of you. 

I understand the stage doesn't stop here very often, so it's lucky for me your accommodations are good as it seems I'll be here a while."

“Well I can honestly say that we appreciate the business.  Let me know if you need anything."

"I would appreciate a basin of cool water and a cloth.  I have a little headache.  Does the town have a doctor at all?"

"Sure we do!  Yeardly Phillips is the town doctor and a right good one if you ask me.  Just head north up this block past the Saloon and make a right at the intersection.  Doc's place is not to far on the right, you really can't miss it.  If you reach Thom's old saloon you've gone to far.  Should I draw that bath for you now or are you headed over to the Doc's?"

"No, no, not a bath.  Just some cool water so I can lay the cloth over my eyes.  Although a bath might be nice when I get back from the Doctor's.  Thank you." 

Maddie smiled at the innkeeper before she walked back out into the street.  She followed the simple directions to a building with the doctor's shingle hung out by the door.  She knocked firmly on the door, then stepped back, waiting.

A short, fat, grey haired bespectacled man wearing a threadbare suit answers the door.  "Come on in ma'am, my office is open.  No need to knock during the day.  I am guessing you are from out of town, don't recognize your face.  Maybe you were one of the group that got off the stage the other night when we were burying that poor girl?"

"Yes sir," Maddie said stepping inside.  "Although I just met the others on the train.  We happened to all be coming here.  I was looking for family, but it seems they only passed through here. 

It's rather upset me, I'm afraid.  I thought they were here.  I've been traveling alone, and I've been hearing strange things since I came here.  Maybe it's just my worrying, but my head is hurting today and I'm out of portion tired."

"Well now, lets have a look at you.  Hop up on the bed right there and tell me all your troubles.  How have you been eating, have you been out drinking, how much sleep did you get last night.  I want to hear anything that might be troubling your physical condition."

Maddie hopped up on the table and yawned.  "I've been eating fine, except this morning.  But that's because I saw the cook licking her fingers and that disgusted me a bit.  I've been out, but I never have more than three glasses of wine all night.  I think I slept most of last night, but not deep.  I woke up and went back to sleep a lot. 

Traveling has been fun, mostly.  But I got my pocket picked in the last town, and here.... well there seems to be something wrong in this town.  And with my family not here, maybe I'm just a bit scared."

The doctor comes over and asks Maddie to stick out her tongue.  He does a few other simple exams and declares that she seems to be in good health.  "I can give you something for your headache and will recommend that you lie down and take it easy until you feel well again."  The doctor than takes out a small brown bottle and places it on a nearby ledge.  He pours a glass of water from a pitcher then adds a couple drops from the brown bottle and stirs the water.  "This should help relieve your headache so you can get some rest.  Is there anything else I can assist you with?"

"Will this make me fuzzy-headed?" she asked, taking the glass.  "I need to get myself back to the hotel. 

You've been very kind; perhaps you can ease my mind.  I've heard a lot of rumors in town about people dying, but no one gives any detail.  What's happening?"

"It might make you a bit fuzzy headed, but for a one time use I am not too worried about it, but that is why I recommended you rest for some time, until you feel well again.  As for the people dying, the rumors are true, but then again people die all the time.  I wouldn't worry yourself over such things."  The doctor seems to dismiss the question as quickly as possible and proceeds to put the medicine bottle back away. 

"Do you need someone to escort you back to the hotel?  Make sure you get there without trouble?  I could arrange that for you if you'd like."

"I would be grateful for an escort.  Thank you."  Kate looked down at the glass, wondering if there was some way to avoid drinking it.  She'd seen enough women drinking laudanum to know what it did to your ability to think. "Doctor, please.  Everyone seems so nervous here.  Are there any precautions I should take?"

"Just mind your own business I suppose, keep your nose out of trouble and get on the first stage heading out of here.  Let me fetch somebody to escort you home.  And uh, you have to drink that before you leave here ma'am, can't take it with you.  The fee will be 50 cents." 

The doctor then steps out onto the street, apparently looking for someone to escort Maddie back to the Gordon Hotel.  He is gone for a couple minutes leaving Kate alone.  When the doctor returns he is still alone and he flips the sign on his door from "Open" to "Closed" and offers to walk Maddie back himself. 

"Didn't see anyone I particularly trusted to escort you ma'am so I'll do it myself.  Before you protest, I insist.  I don't need anyone who doesn't feel well leaving my office and getting themselves into any trouble.  Whenever you feel ready we can leave."  The doctor steps out onto the street for a moment, leaving Kate alone.

She hopped down off the table and looked for a convenient place to empty her glass.  There was a bucket with some liquids in it, so she added the contents, then set down the glass next to where she had been sitting.  She waited a few minutes, then put a soft little smile on her face and stepped outside. 

"I'm ready, Doctor," she said, fumbling a bit as she took his arm.

"It's been quite some time since I had the honor of escorting a lady anywhere." Doctor Yeardly says with a chuckle.  "Give the medicine some time to work, it should dull the headache for you while you rest.  If your symptoms should continue past tomorrow please come and visit me again." 

The doctor walks with Maddie over to the Gordon Hotel and up to the door and wishes her the best even giving her a slight awkward bow before waddling off back to his building.

"Thank you, Doctor.  I'll be sure to do that."  She waited on the steps for a moment as the doctor walked away.  He hadn't been very informative, but he at least seemed competent and to care about his patients.  Hopefully they wouldn't have need of his services. 

Maddie went back inside and found Mr. Bishop.  "I'd like that bath now, if it's not too much trouble."

"No trouble at all miss, I'll take care of that right away for you." 

Victor Bishop calls for one of his staff to prepare a bath for Maddie's room and the task is undertaken immediately.

While the bath is being prepared, Maddie sat downstairs in the dining room, listening to whatever conversations she might pick up.  She considered asking where the others were, but she didn't want to seem to interested in her friends.  Beside still feeling a little offended by Ruby's attitude earlier.   

It was about a quarter-hour later when they told her the bath was ready, and she soaked gratefully.  It hasn't been a lie that her head hurt, but even the bath was not quite as satisfying when she wasn't wearing her own skin.


----------



## orchid blossom

Ruby finds Mr. Smythe in the kitchen and asks, "May I have some tea too?" He smiles and nods at Ruby. She casually hops up on the kitchen table, leans her palms flat and starts swinging her legs. 

"So... don't you find it _odd_ that Mr. Turner has a coffin in his room instead of a bed?"

Mr. Smythe pours a cup of tea for Ruby and offers cream and sugar.  "Heck yes I find it strange!  I'm sure glad someone else is here to see it too so I know I'm not losing my marbles.  I make it a point to never get into my boarder's business as long as they pay on time and Mr. Turner was always a good customer and never caused any trouble."  Mr. Smythe rubs his eyes and then shakes his head.  "Just what is this world coming to?"

"Perhaps it's time for you to pay a little closer attention, Mr. Smythe." Ruby continues to swing her legs. "I think my friend Colin was up to no good. From the looks of his room, someone agreed. Is there anything else you could tell me about his habits... did anyone ever come and visit him here?"

"Uh well... he may or may not have had visitors.  He used the back door when he came and went, and I would say he was out of town more often than he was here.  I don't recall ever seeing him bringing any visitors by.  I wonder what could have happened to him.  Maybe I should just go get the sherriff myself." 

The old man drinks his tea very quickly then stands up.  "I had better get going, you are right, things here are very wrong."

Ruby had to stop herself again from saying Jake's name. "Ja..uh... Mr. Jacobs already went to go and get him. They should be back soon I would think. I bet he'll have a lot of questions, the Sheriff that is. Seems some strange things have been going on around here lately."

"That's why I tend to stay here and mind my own business.  Do my shopping once a week, stay at home.  Doesn't pay to get involved most of the time."

"I understand. I'm going to go back to Mr. Turner's room if you don't mind. Keep an eye out for my husband and enjoy your tea. It'll be ok."

After Ruby leaves, Minerva opens the trunk she is startled to see the contents.  One of Ruby's dresses (the cream colored one with flowers on it, the one she was wearing the night that George Eastman "killed" her) is in the trunk along with many other items of fine men's clothing.  There are a few more pictures of Ruby, in a package with a label indicating that they came from Fly's studio back in Promise City.  There is a men's grooming kit as well as several pairs of shoes and a shoe horn.  At the bottom of the trunk were a couple fairly large cases with latches on them.  One had the words "Edison Speaking Phonograph Company" on it while the other says "Remington Typewriter" on it.

Minerva hides the surprise on her face and rifles through the clothes. She pulls out some of the mens garments and stuffs the gown and the pictures to the bottom of the trunk. She pulls out the two boxes before she closes the trunk and sits on the lid.  She begins to go through the pockets of the clothing.

Ruby returns to the room a few minutes later and asks if Minerva has found anything.  Receiving no answer, she says, "Hello, Minerva... I asked if you found anything?" Finding her sitting on the trunk Ruby is immediately suspicious. "What's in the trunk?"

Minerva sighs in exasperation. "Well there's some other stuff in the trunk but I don't think that this a good time or place to talk about it, Ruby. I'd rather wait for Jake to get back and maybe get back to the hotel before I open this can of worms. Can you at least trust me that much?"

"Trust you for what? Why can't I see what's in there? Why would it matter if Jake was here? I don't understand." Ruby looks Minerva in the eyes, genuinely confused.

"Ruby, it is not that you cannot see what is in the trunk.  I just think that it would be best to wait until Jake returns. He will be back soon."

"Alright Minerva, I'll wait. But I still haven't heard a reason WHY I have to wait. I'm not a child." Ruby turns her attentions to the rest of the room, searching for any other out of the ordinary clues she can find.

"Gracias, Ruby." Minerva turns away and rolls her eyes at the comment. She rights the chest of drawers and begins going through its contents.

As she continues searching she starts rambling. "You know, that guy, Mr. Smythe, there is something strange about him. I mean, don't YOU think it's weird that Colin has a coffin in here to sleep and wouldn't he think something was up?" Ruby kicks the coffin with the toe of her boot. "Especially with all the strange things in this town? Maybe he's one too. Then again... it is daytime right now, isn't it. That might prove he isn't. But what kind of landlord doesn't care what his tenants are doing? In his own place?" Ruby shakes her head. "It's too odd around here."

Nanuet returns to searching outside while Minerva continues to search through the room and Ruby ponders several things while waiting for Jake to return. 

About 20 minutes goes by before Jake and Sheriff Wilson return to the boarding house.  They come to the back of the house and the Sheriff takes a quick look at the room before he says "Please don't touch anything else, I'd like to try and get an idea about what happened here.  I'm going to take Mr. Smythe in the other room here and ask him some questions.  Please, if you would hang around until I'm done I would appreciate it."

"This room is no place for a lady. I would prefer not to linger here," she says looking at the sheriff with wide eyes. "Would it be alright if you met us back at our hotel?" Minerva says looking faint for the Sheriffs benefit.

"Yes, we'll wait," Ruby adds over Minerva's protests. 

"I'd rather have you stay here.  If you'd like you can wait in the living room out front for now.  Give me a few minutes with Mr. Smythe and then I'll get to you.  Thanks for your cooperation." 

Sheriff Wilson leads Smythe into the kitchen where anyone listening will hear a typical investigation going on, the sheriff asking what Mr. Smythe might have seen or heard, the last time he saw Mr. Turner, did he know anyone who might wish Mr. Turner harm, etc.

Ruby patiently waits for the Sheriff to walk out. "Now that Jake is here let's look in the trunk. Unless you want to keep hiding what's in there... I want to see before the Sheriff. Oh and where is Nanuet?"

Minerva turns to Ruby annoyed that she has once again over run her suggestion. "I am not trying to _hide_ anything from you. It is just that I am aware of how unnerved you have been by Colin Turner's attraction to you and well.. the contents of the trunk are a bit of a shock." She shrugs her shoulders and walks away from the trunk. "Have it your way. I _thought_ you would appreciate it if Jake were here for support. I also thought that it would be best to confront this back at the hotel where we at least had some privacy but… shoot me for caring," she says out of patience and leaves the room in search of Nanuet.

Minerva bumps into Nanuet on her way out to look for him. He joins the others in Colin's room and waits for the Sheriff to come back to them.

Ruby walks over to Minerva and places her hand on her friends arm. "Minerva, I appreciate you looking out for me but if we're not in this room how can we see what's in the trunk? And what could possibly be in there that is so unnerving? If you want me to wait I will trust you. But maybe Jake should look before we leave?"

Minerva gives Ruby a weak smile. "I am sorry for being so short with you. It was quite rude of me.  My only excuse is that I am tired of this whole business and quite worried about how it is affecting you." She gives her friend a hug. "I think that having Jake take a peek in the trunk and letting him decide how to proceed is a good idea." She walks over to Jake, pulls the picture out of the folds of her gown and hands it to him face down. "I found this in a frame on the floor also."

Ruby gives Minerva a quick hug before she walks over to Jake, handing him something that looked like paper. "You are a good friend Senorita, worrying about me so." Ruby stays by the door, kicking at some broken furniture while watching with curiosity. "Although you have gotten me even more anxious to know what could possibly be so bad."

Chester arrives in Turner’s room at the boarding house and asks, "Did you find anything in here? There wasn't much to see on Boot Hill. It doesn't look like anyone climbed out of any of the recent graves."

Minerva looks back at Ruby reassuringly. "You have been trough a lot of late, Ruby.  If Colin Turner is truly destroyed than the contents of the trunk are not 'bad' just a bit unnerving, that is all. I did not want to cause you any more distress if it could be avoided."

"But Jake doesn't think he is destroyed. Do you? Besides, I'm going to find out one way or the other. But I'll do it your way if you think it's better."

While the sheriff is in the kitchen with Smythe, Chester asks Jake to cover for him while he searches the roll-top desk he saw earlier.

"Sure Chet, I'll keep an eye out for you.  Shouldn't be too hard, Sheriff suggested we wait out there anyways.  Go ahead."

"Jake does not think that he is destroyed?" she raises her arm and motions around the room. "It would appear from the condition of this room that he is no longer here and when we destroy his coffin he will not be able to return. I think it is best that we save this discussion and the contents of the trunk until we are in the privacy of the hotel. We do not know who may be listening." She follows Jake and Ruby out of the room.

Ruby whispers to Minerva, "But how are we going to get the trunk? It doesn't belong to us."

"We don't _need_ the trunk Ruby," she whispers back.  "We'll just tell you what's in it."

Chester makes his way quietly out to the old rolltop desk.  It doesn't seem like it has been used since his last look at it.  He takes one last look at it and rolls the top back.   

Inside the desk are several stacks of papers and a few inkpots.  There is a stamp and some wax for making seals as well as several ledgers.  There is also a humanoid skull sitting near the back of the desk, it's eyeless sockets staring right at Chester.

Chester jumps when he sees the skull. "What in Hades is that?" He looks over his shoulder at the hallway to see if Smythe is coming back. Seeing no one, he picks up the seal and checks the business end.

The end of the stamp is a rather ornately designed letter "S".

Nanuet coughs loudly to get the attention of the ladies who are talking in the room.   

"Oh, all done with Mr. Smythe Sheriff?" Nanuet says loudly.  "I'll go get the others, I think they retired to the living room." 

Nanuet leaves the girls with the Sheriff and heads to the living room to warn Chester that the sheriff is done questioning Mr. Smythe. 

Chester quickly puts the seal back and closes the desk. He nods to Nanuet when the desk is back the way it was.

"Let's get Jake and head back to Turner's room." Nanuet says quietly.  They head by the kitchen where Jake seems to be doing a good job keeping Mr. Smythe engaged in conversation. 

"Jake, I think the sheriff wants to speak with us now." Nanuet says and the three of them head to the back room to join the sheriff and the two ladies.

The sheriff begins wandering through the room and shakes his head.  "I'm at a loss.  Do you ladies have any clue what might be going on around here?" he says in an exasperated tone.

"Well, it looks like someone came and dragged my poor friend Colin Turner off. Which would be a task, because he was very strong and fit," Ruby says.

"Hmmm... has anyone checked outside yet to see if there were any tracks?  I wonder if this has anything to do with the cufflink we found earlier today?  But why in the blazes would he just be a pile of ash?  I am wondering if I am losing my marbles here."

Ruby looks Minerva before speaking. "Well, you might be losing your marbles. But remember when I asked you earlier if you believed in fairy tales and you said you were starting to believe in ghost stories?"" 

She waits for him to nod before she continues. "Well, we think Colin Turner is a monster, like out of a bad fairy tale. Actually, we know it to be true, we saw it ourselves." Despite the look on the Sheriff’s face Ruby continues. 

"He's a vampire. And we think you have more than one. It explains all your problems here."

The sheriff looks shocked at Ruby's response.  "A what?  A vampire?  What the hell is that?  You said some sort of monster but... wow, I am really over my head here.  I thought this would be an easy job, small town and all.  I hope this Edwards fella gets here real quick!"

Jake has been doing much listening and looking, trying to absorb and make sense of it all.  So far without much luck.  He has peeked at what Minerva has given him, but quickly kept it hidden.  After several minutes of stroking his beard he says, "Sheriff, do you mind if I examine that coffin in detail, I suggest you do the same while we chat."

"By all means, examine all you want.  I have piles of ashes, missing deputies, missing bodies, people dying on me left and right and not a clue where to start.  Please, feel free to examine anything you'd like at this point."

"Missing deputies?" Jake asks.

"After Mrs. Jacobs here left my office I chatted with her friend for a few more minutes.  Then I went back to get my deputy whom I left at the scene, you know to keep an eye on things.  He was gone by the time I got back.  Haven't seen him yet."

"He did not bring back anything as evidence then?"

"Who, Al?  I said I haven't seen him.  I got a cufflink fashioned in the initials 'C.T.' from your lady here this morning when I arrived at the scene.  Didn't have a chance to get any other evidence yet.  I'm a simple law man, I'm not a Pinkerton or anything."

Chester pulls the cufflink he found out of his pocket. "Does it look like this one? I found it in the hotel room where Miss Fuller was found. It was under the bed.

Sheriff Wilson turns from examining the trunk and looks at the cufflink that Chester is presenting to him.  "Yeah, it looks just like that one." he says, producing the matching one from his breast pocket.  "You found that at the Gordon Hotel?  I thought I searched that place pretty good?"

"The priestess can tell you about vampires better than I can ,” Ruby says, returning to the sheriff’s unanswered question. “He used to be a man, a nice man, and he got changed somehow, by another one of him. They suck all your blood out. This one," Ruby kicks at the coffin, "Threatened to make me one of him, he told me I would live forever."

"Suck out your blood?"  The sheriff's face begins turing as pale as one of the recent victims.  "Well I guess that explains the state of the folks who have passed here recently.  But if he was one, what happened to him?"

"I'd love the answer to that question so I could start resting easy again that I won't have to roam the earth for eternity," Ruby answers flatly. "We're looking here for clues. Minerva said there was something in the trunk but I don't what it is."

"Well lets open that trunk then and take a look see right away.  Excuse me folks.”  Sheriff Wilson makes his way through the mess of the room to the trunk.

"Uh, Sheriff, who lives in that new house, the one with the path by the statue?" Ruby asks.

“That's Bobby Whittaker's house, I never did like him much.  Is he the one you think is behind all this?"

"Oh, I don't know about that. He didn't seem to like me very much when I played cards with him. But it does seem strange in this run down town that he has a nice new... dark... home."

"We all said the same thing,” Wilson says.  “Even if you do have money why would you want to build a home here?  Hangs out with some of those wood elves I think too.  I wouldn't be surprised if this was his doing.  He only moved into town about 4 months back after that place was built."

"Is that when you're problems started?" Ruby continues to watch him closely as he starts to open the trunk.

Minerva moves to block Ruby's view of the trunk but she knows that it is already too late. "Ruby, you might not want to see this just yet."

Jake abandons his attempt to examine the coffin and instead goes to stand by Ruby.  He puts an arm around her waist and whispers into her ear, "Apparently Turner had items to remind him of you in there."

"Well, they really started about 6 weeks ago, but definitely not before he showed up."

While continuing the conversation Sheriff Wilson opens the trunk. Ruby is already standing over him looking at an envelope she pulled off the top. A puzzled look comes over his face.  "Well that is odd, there is a woman's dress in here" he says holding up a cream colored dress with a flower print.   

"Looks like there is some men's clothes and some sort of cases, probably for his salesman job."

"What?" Ruby slips out of Jake's grasp and makes her way to the trunk. She looks past the sheriff and into the trunk, finding on top the envelope labeled Fly's Photography Studio. She snatches it and opens it quickly, the envelope tearing in the process. A handful of photographs come flying out, all photographs of Ruby, the ones she took at Fly's Studio right before the festival. She stands with her mouth hanging open as they flutter to the floor.

The sheriff looks at the pictures as they land on the floor.  "My word!" he exclaims.  "Those are pictures of you Mrs. Jacobs!  This is just crazy!  Is this your dress as well?"

Ruby's mouth remains open and she stutters, ignoring the Sheriff’s comment, "T-that's m-my dress!"

"Sheriff, may I make a suggestion?  You could go speak to Mr. Greely, he was one of the last people to see Turner last night.  See what he can tell you, but do it outside his home in the daylight.  I will explain afterwards.  Perhaps Mr. Martin would accompany you?"  Jake nods to Chester.  "I heard him say he was a soldier, and from his looks I bet he can handle himself.  I think I need a few minutes with my wife right now."

"Well one thing I am usually pretty good at is judging people's reactions to things, and I am pretty sure you are more surprised to see this than I am," Sheriff Wilson says.

"Have you ever considered a career as a lawman Mr. Jacobs?  I reckon you'd be a might fine one.  Mr. Martin, it's up to you if you want to come along, but Mr. Greely seems like a good place to start.  If you see my deputy, tell him I am looking for him.  I think after I see Greely I'll check the telegraph office to see if we got any news about Nolan Edwards, then head back to my office.  Thanks for all your help folks." 

Sheriff Wilson exits the room, has a few words with Mr. Smythe and then leaves the boarding house.


----------



## orchid blossom

Minerva follows the Sheriff out of the boarding house.  She takes him by the arm ."I will try and explain. Por favor, let us give Senora Jacobs a moment to compose herself." 

"Oh, sure!  Any useful information you have would be appreciated ma'am." Wilson responds.

Minerva explains how Colin Turner came to their town and his power to control others. "He was obsessed with Senora Jacobs and had vowed to make her his for all eternity. I have seen his handiwork first hand. He was a vile, evil monster. and so we came here to destroy him before he destroys others.  Apparently someone else had the same idea."

"Well I think my duty is to find out who that someone is at this point.  If they could do what they did to him then what could they do to this town?  C'mon Mr. Martin, let's go give Mr. Greely a visit and see if he can answer some questions."

Chester follows along. "How long have you been sheriff? This all must be a blur."

"Well 'round these parts I've been sheriff for almost 11 years now.  Up till recently it's been a nice job, felt like I could handle things."

"I bet you didn't count on this. This Turner thing is going to be more than any one person can handle. If you want my help, I'm here. I've seen what Turner can do."

Sheriff Wilson and Chester head off to Greely's house to see if they can get an audience with them.  When they arrive there is no answer.  They then head to the saloon to see if he is there.

The sheriff and Chester head over to Greely's saloon.  Thom is there and he is sweeping the floor with a new broom.   

“Howdy there Thom, working hard I see!” Wilson says

Thom laughs, “This isn't hard work, this is easy.  Mr. Greely like the saloon to be clean though, so Thom does his best. “

“That's good Thom.  Thom, speaking of Mr. Greely is he around today, I would like to speak with him.” 

“Uh, no Mr. Sheriff, Mr. Greely is not, uh, not around here right now.  I don't know where he went.”

The sheriff interrogates Thom a bit longer while walking through the saloon checking to see if Greely is around or if there are any clues to his whereabouts.  Speaking with Thom seem to be quite pointless so eventually the sheriff gets frustrated enough to leave.   

"I think your friend might be on to something, I mean where would Greely go?  He must be sleeping somewhere, I mean he stays up all night.  I say we go back to his place and check it out."

As they walk to Greeley's house, Chester says, "I'm with you, Sheriff. Greeley keeps some strange hours. Do you know him well? Has he changed recently?"

"I can't say I do know him that well.  It is a small town and all but I am a church going man, not a gambler or a drinker.  The only times I set foot in that saloon are work related, so I can't say I know Greely too well.  Seems like regular folk to me, probably just sleeping so that he can run his saloon at night." 

They arrive at Greely's house and knock on the door again.  They wait a few moments before knocking again and the Sheriff holler out "Mr. Greely, Sheriff Wilson here, I'm coming in." 

The door is unlocked, the sheriff seeming a bit surprised with all the trouble around lately.  He opens the door and steps into the house.  It is a sparsely furnished single story house.  The curtains are drawn and the house is eerily quiet.  Chester and Wilson search the house room to room but find no sign of Greely.

Chester is unnerved as he walks through the home. "Where can he be? If he's not at work and not at home, then where? This isn't good."

"Well perhaps we just missed him.  He may be out picking up supplies or getting a meal.  This is why I need a deputy in times like this, so that I could leave someone here to watch for him.  I wonder where Al has gotten himself to." Wilson says scratching his head.  "It's not that unusual for him to get involved in something and get involve with what he is doing, so I guess I shouldn't be too worried.  Let's check the house over one more time and then I think I'll head back to the office."

*       *       *

Jake positions himself between the trunk and Ruby.  "This changes nothing.  I am still here for you and we will still come out of this safe and together."

Ruby stands for a few more moments with her mouth hanging open. She points to the dress, now laying on the edge on the truck, "But t-that's my dress. He's really crazy!" She looks at the floor, "And my pictures..." Her lip starts to tremble before she looks Jake deep in the eyes, "And you don't think he's dead."

"If I knew for certain he was dead, then I would feel better."  Jake gives her a little smile and runs his finger down her cheek.  "Hey, you know me, I never get much sleep at night anyway.  So what if I get to stay up all night long for a few more nights while we sort this out.  Now be a good wife and help me finish looking around here.  I need some sleep so I can be up tonight.  You protect me during the day and I will keep you safe during the night.  Partners right?"

Ruby keeps her lips from pouting any further and she replies softly, "Yes, partners Ja..Mr. Jacobs." She keeps her nagging thoughts to herself and keeps her eyes off of Jake. "I'll be a good wife and help you look. What do you want me to look for? I already searched around here, except for the trunk, Minerva wouldn't let me look."

"The coffin.  That is what I am curious about.  If this is really Turner's coffin, then it would show the use of say... 6 weeks.  Coffins are not designed to be opened and closed that many times are they?"  Jake lets that thought sink in to her.  "Now, if the coffin does NOT show signs of wear, then that makes me think it is a ruse.  If the coffin DOES show signs of wear, then it could be Turner's, or it could be another of these vampire creatures.  If that pile of ashes was not Turner, then who?"  Again he lets that thought sink in.  "Either way, we need to examine it very closely because the wisest thing to do is to destroy it no matter who it might have belonged.  Once we have learned what we can, we destroy it."

Ruby glances at Jake, "How romantic." She finds a good spot next to the coffin and kneels on the floor next to it. First she concentrates on it for any magic, then she starts thoroughly searching it, looking for signs of wear like Jake mentioned, or anything else odd about it.

Jake and Ruby do examine the coffin, specifically any spots that would show wear and tear from the lid being taken off.  Ruby does not notice anything magical about it.  It takes some time but they do find the pieces necessary.  After some examination they both agree that the coffin does show signs of being used for some time and the lid having been taken on and off several times including some marks that indicate it would have been moved by someone inside the coffin.

Minerva re-enters the room. "Si, we need to destroy it, but we cannot do that in here. We will have to take it apart and bring it outside so that we can burn it." She turns to Ruby. "Are you alright?"

I am tired, my mind is not working straight.  If this is his, he had it shipped all the way from Promise City too!"  Jake looks for any signs of that handling or shipment as well, finding none.

"No, but thanks for asking," Ruby replies. "You two figure out what to do with it, ok?" 

Ruby walks over to the floor near the trunk and kneels again. She sets about slowly picking up all the pictures of herself and wiping the dirt off them.

"I did not get a chance to examine the bottom of the trunk. perhaps you could do that, Ruby?" Minerva asks.

Ruby looks up from the pictures on the floor. She still looks somewhat dazed from their discovery. She nods and moves closer to the trunk, checking out the bottom.

"Nanuet!"  Jake calls out to his Indian friend.  "Help me haul this wood outside.  We need to burn it."  Jake looks to Minerva and says politely, "Could you please keep Constance company while we dispose of this?" 

Once outside with the scraps of the coffin, Jake asks Nanuet, "What did you learn out here.  You spent quite a bit of time.  Anything we can use?"

"I am not sure if it is useful or not, there were our tracks here too from last night, but I think I have it figured out.  I think there were four men who came here on foot.  One of them was a very large man, another man walked with a limp.  They had someone else, a fifth person with them when they left.  It looks as though he may have been bound up and he was definitely struggling.  Tracks are not that old, 6 hours or less I would say."

Jake looks impressed.  "What, you could not tell what color hats they wore?"  He then slaps the Indian on the shoulder.  "Well done.  Now, who do we know matches those descriptions?  Time to take stock of the town."  Jake seems lost in thought for a moment before he says, "O'Neil had time to organize this...."  He then remembers the book case inside.  "Let us get this burning," he says removing his dagger and saying the special word, "I want to look at the books inside."

Jake and Nanuet watch the coffin burn.  Considering the dry climate the wood burns quite slowly and makes a large amount of smoke.  Nanuet says that he'll watch the fire so that Jake can check the books.  "I can't read anyways, so I'll be no use there."

Still in Turner’s room Minerva says softly, "Ruby?  I am truly sorry that you are going through this." She bends down and picks up the photographs. "These are quite lovely and rather untraditional. Did you have them taken recently?"

"Yes," she says softly, "I had them taken for Mr. Fly, so he could make more business at your festival." She continues to search as Minerva looks over the pictures. "And thank you. I'm sorry I'm going through this too, you have no idea. My whole life is falling apart. But no matter what you are a good friend, like the others."

Ruby checks the bottom of the trunk and it is indeed a false bottom.  Stored inside is a large sum of money as well as certificates of stock in Thomas Edison's Phonograph Company.

Ruby's eyebrows shoot up. "Holy... That's a lot of money." She pulls out the certificates and looks them over.

"By the Goddess, That IS a lot of money. What are those other papers?"

"They look like stocks or something in some Thomas Edison Company? Whoever he is."

“That's the name on this machine that I pulled out before,” Minerva says. “Are there any names on the stocks? Can you tell who they belonged too?"

The certificates appear to indicate stock ownership in a new company started by Thomas Edison to produce and sell his relatively new phonograph machine.  Ruby notices the design on the certificate matches the design on one of the cases in the trunk.  There are about 100 of these certificates each indicating 5 shares of stock. A quick count of the money indicates there is approximately $1500 in cash.

"Senorita Minerva, I really wish you weren't here right now," Ruby comments with a sigh. Ruby stands. "What do you want to do with it?"

“What do I want to do with it? I was not suggesting that we do anything with it. I was just wondering who they belonged too.”

Jake arrives back in the room after they have got the fire burning outside.  He notices Ruby holding a large pile of bills and comments, "Looks like you are buying the drinks tonight." 

"I'd be more than happy to darling. I could probably drink this much in beverages tonight."

He then sits himself on the floor and starts looking through the books, taking note of their titles, opening them up looking for hand written notes or other pieces of paper.  "Play the recordings if they will work while we finish searching."

The books appear to be mostly well known fiction.  Most of them do appear to have been read several times.  There are some that appear to be gifts from customers and other acquaintances but any inscriptions are not recently dated.  There appears to be nothing odd about the books.

Minerva steps outside to find Nanuet. "Hola, Mi Amore." She walks over and hugs him tightly. "How are you holding up? Have you found anything useful out here?"

Nanuet smiles warmly at Minerva and gives her a tender kiss.  "I'm holding up just fine.  How is Ruby handling things?  I am sure she is upset by all this.  She is a strong woman though, I'm sure she be OK.  Although after the whole Cowboy Gang situation I am sure she was looking forward to a break.  Now that Turner is dead hopefully she can move forward."

"Ruby will be fine, especially now that she has found all of that money to console her."  Minerva chuckles and leans in for another kiss. She leans back and becomes serious. "Nanuet do you really believe that Colin is dead? It just does not feel right to me. I felt his power. He was so strong. I find it difficult to believe that he was so easily overcome. Why did he not just vanish in a puff of smoke like he did back home?" she furrows her brow. "I am really worried."

"If he truly is dead my guess is that there is something more powerful than him who did it.  He was scared last night when he fled the saloon right?  What could scare him?  It wasn't us because we didn't kill him."

"You are probably right. But what could be more powerful than him? I pray to the goddess that whoever has such power is on our side and not the side of evil."

"I am just thinking that he had to come from somewhere.  I mean he was human once right?  And then someone or something turned him into that thing.  Maybe it was here, maybe it was on the road somewhere on one of his business trips?  The stage isn't here yet so we still have time."

A look of horror fills Minerva’s eyes "So you think that there may be an even greater evil lurking about?"

"I don't know, it is just speculation.  I just figure that something had to make him what he was.  Turner said he was going to do that to Ruby right?  Something must have done the same to him at some point.  Someone must have been strong enough to at least capture him right?"

Minerva thinks for a moment. "We need to find out who that is. "Perhaps the Priest of the Occult that was sent for has done this. Perhaps he has arrived in town." she says hopefully but then shakes her head and sighs. "I wish that I could believe that Colin was destroyed but something just doesn't seem right to me and I keep wondering about the cufflinks."

Nanuet ponders Minerva's words before responding.  "I hope that this priest they sent for knows what he is doing and is not a scam artist or worse.  Perhaps he has arrived, we could check for him.  I am not sure if we will ever find out for sure that he has been destroyed since we did not witness it or complete the deed ourselves.  Perhaps the best we can do is find who did do it and get them to confess." Nanuet pauses for a moment before continuing.  "I think the others have moved on to other pursuits, perhaps we should think of our next step?  What were you wondering about the cufflinks exactly?  I suppose they were his at least at some point.  Any ideas?"

"Senor Chester found one of Turner's cufflinks in the dead girls room and Ruby found the other one in the pile of ashes 2 days later. Does it not strike you as odd that a man as meticulous as Colin Turner would continue to wear the other one for two days after losing the first one?" She shakes her head in puzzlement. "I mean, he must change his clothes right? Why would he continue to wear the one cufflink without its mate? It just doesn't fit... and the other thing that is bothering me is what Senor O'Neil said at breakfast. He claims that Turner has only been in town for a couple of days but the Mayor and his wife were murdered last week. 

I'm not sure what to do next. Maybe we should try and find out who was in Turner's room. You said that one of the men was big and the other had a limp. There are certainly several big men in town including that Thom fellow that works for Greely, but there can't be that many men with a limp."

Nanuet nods.  "It does strike me as add that the cufflink would be there so many days later.  Maybe he had more than one set?  Maybe somebody put it there for someone like us to find or maybe Turner has been harried and not had a chance to get to new clothes.  I mean the trunk wasn't even unpacked yet.  As far as the Mayor and his wife, I am thinking there are more creatures like Turner here in town.  That is why I said earlier that maybe there might be something more powerful than Turner.  Maybe another monster like him, maybe a different beast all together.  As far as who was in Turner's room, it shouldn't be too hard to see someone who has a limp in this little town."

"Do you remember all those bats that we saw the night we arrived?" Minerva asks. “You said that you thought that maybe they were displaced from their cave. Perhaps we could try and find the cave that they came from and see what spooked them out of it."

"I suppose we could, but that will take some time.  We don't know the area and I don't want to be out there after dark.  Perhaps tomorrow we get an early start and search around.  Tonight we can ask if anyone knows of any caves in the area," Nanuet says.

Minerva shudders at the thought of being out of town in the dark. "Si, that is an activity best saved for the friendly light of day. Let us inquire about the man with the limp and then we can return to the hotel for a meal." She smiles as Nanuet’s face lights up at the mention of food. "Perhaps the priest would know something."  Minerva and Nanuet stroll over to the church.

The priest spends some time with Nanuet and Minerva.  He thinks about his congregation and tells them that he can't think of anyone specifically with a limp.  "Perhaps it is one of the ranchers outside of town?  Are you sure you know that it was somebody with a limp?" the priest asks Nanuet.  The elf smiles coyly and says "About as sure as you are of your Gods."

"Well, we didn't find out anything there." Minerva says after they step out the door. "Why don't we make our way back to the hotel. I would like to freshen up and  see how the others are doing. Later, we can go over to the saloon and do some people watching."

"Sounds like a good plan to me.  At least now we have an idea of something to look for."


----------



## orchid blossom

When Minerva steps out of the room and Ruby hurries over to Jake. "What should we do with all the money? I wasn't sure the Priestess would think it right we took it but I was going to find a way anyway."

 Jake opens one of the large pockets on his duster and grins.  "We can worry about proper wealth redistribution later."

Ruby takes a large handful of money and sticks it in Jake's pocket. She does that with all the money and stock certificates, finding a nice warm home for all of them. Finally she looks up at Jake and smiles, a hint of her normal twinkle in her eyes. "It looks like _Mr. Jacobs_ IS buying the drinks tonight.  What recordings were you talking about?”

"I thought someone said there was one of those Edison Phonothingies.  They record spoken words or music."  He gets up off the floor and examines the trunk contents and boxes in detail looking for a player and any recordings.

There is a case that Minerva had removed from the trunk that is labeled to contain what Jake is looking for.  He undoes the latches and opens the case to reveal a brand new phonograph.  There is a pocket made into the lid of the case that does appear to hold a record. Jake plays the record and a crackly recording of a ballad is heard.

"Ruby, why don't you see if anything is hidden in this contraption while I look at the other box."  It felt good to say her name.  To call her anything else seemed wrong, he always thought that she should have been born with that name it described her so well.  Realizing that he was momentarily daydreaming he moved quickly to the other box. 

He examines it carefully.  He tries to read what was last typed on the machine by looking at the plate or making an imprint of any ink on there with paper.

Ruby thoroughly searches the phonograph box.  There is nothing magical about it and there are no hidden compartments.  The only thing she finds is a small drawer with a few spare parts. 

Jake examines the typewriter.  There are a few used sheets of paper as well as some clean ones.  The used sheets seem to have sample letters addressed to Mr. and Mrs. Jones living at 100 Maple Avenue. or other nonsense such as quotes from fairly tells or well known sayings.  The last thing typed appears to be the sentence, "And they lived happily ever after."

Ruby says, "Nothing here. Did you find anything? And what do we do now? We should go back soon, I have a headache. Plus we should tell Kate."

Jake nonchalantly puts the papers back so as not to draw attention to them.  "Nothing.  If you have no other ideas, we should go back to the hotel."  A new wave of exhaustion hits him.

"I have no ideas, I didn't sleep good last night either. This stuff makes me tired too. And I told you I have a headache." Ruby looks at the papers that Jake just put down, then she looks into his eyes. "You _sure_ you didn't find anything?"

"Nothing that will help us or make you feel any better."  Jake takes her hand and kisses it.  "Do you really want to read what is on that piece of paper?  What if it is Turner's words of love to you?  What if it words that show he was once just like us?  What if the words on the paper forever taint something that is precious to us?"  He then smiles.  "It is not so momentous as that, but nothing you need to see.  You are free to examine them, I will not stop you but it may make you sad."

Ruby shuts her eyes tight. "I'm already sad Jake," she says softly. "Why don't you kiss me and make me feel better?" Ruby's eyes flutter open and she gazes at Jake. "Please. I need you."

Jake gives her a tender kiss.  "Now take me back to the hotel.  Rest with me a while and then I have some things I want you to do for me while I sleep.  Do not leave me alone too long, I do not trust this town.  Let us walk and talk." They tell Nanuet and Minerva they will be at the hotel if they are needed. 

Jake rambles as they walk, "It is possible that Turner is gone.  Somehow I still have some doubts.  It seems Minerva and Nanuet are determine to stay here and root out any other of these monsters that may be still here."  Jake pulls her close before continuing.  "I would sooner burn this town to the ground, but I find it hard to abandon the two of them.  I know you would be free of this place as fast as possible but consider this..."  Jake glances at her face, "If Turner is gone, you are no longer the target.  If he is not gone then we must stay here and finish what we came to do.  Let us see which is true before we head out." 

"Chester may wish to let the Sheriff know he is a lawman from Arizona.  Perhaps he will deputize him.  Hades, let the Sheriff deputize me.  That would allow us to do more without fear of going to jail.  We can still leave anytime, I will not be burdened by conscience when it is time to leave.  Talk to Chester for me.  Then there is our friend Katherine.  It might be helpful if she arrived in addition to Maddie.  That would give us some freedom to speak and work with her but still allow Maddie to be independent and a cover for spells if things got ugly."  Jake unintentionally leans on Ruby, the long hours without sleep finally taking their toll.  "If Turner is gone, there is no need for us to pretend not knowing the others.  If he faked his demise, it is because he recognized us.  So it seems to me besides Maddie, there is little need to keep up that charade.  However if we suddenly changed our names we might lose the trust of the lawman.  Talk to the others and see what they think."  Jake sighs heavily and rubs his eyes.  "I am sorry, but I am so tired I can hardly think anymore."

As they enter the hotel Ruby squeezes Jake's hand. "You don't need to apologize baby. I know you're trying very hard to do the right thing." Jake is so weary he doesn't realize how weary Ruby is too. They climb the stairs and enter their room. 

Ruby undresses and slips into Jake's recently discarded shirt. She sits on the edge of the bed, "I will do what you ask. I will get up later and talk to everyone. You know I'll do anything I can to help."

Jake hangs his pistols on the bedpost, puts his shotgun under the bed and tucks the derringer under the pillow.  He looks at Ruby who is shaking her head and he laughs.  He gets undressed and crawls under the blankets pulling Ruby in with him.  Only moments go by before he is asleep.

After Jake is asleep Ruby slides out of bed and pours herself a large whiskey with some added kick. She drinks it as quickly as she can and crawls back into bed. She almost immediately relaxes as she cuddles right up to Jake, snuggling as close as she can without smothering him. It only takes minutes before she happily passes out.

A few hours pass before Ruby wakes. Her sleep had been fitful but at least there were no dreams. She watches Jake sleep for a while, wanting nothing more than to stay with him in bed forever, but that wish was not to be. 

She gets out of bed and dresses, stopping only once for a drink to help her ever present headache and worry. She knew it would kick in soon enough and help her relax. She kisses Jake lightly on the cheek then exits the room, heading to Kate's.

Ruby knocks on the door softly, "Maddie? Hello, are you home?" 

Kate sat up on the bed, taking off the cool cloth she'd had laying over her eyes.  "I'm here, you can come on in." 

Ruby glances up and down the hallway, making sure no one is looking before slipping into Kate's room. She plops down on the bed next to her. She is quiet for a few long moments before speaking. "It's very hard having you like this." 

"Imagine being like this.  My skin feels too tight.  I can't do or say the things I want to.  If I see something I can't just do something about it, I have to find some way to let one of you know without being obvious about it.  And if something seems to be wrong, I can't just ask.  I feel very alone.  This is safest for me, I know, but I hate it." 

"So then why'd ya do it? Jake mentioned me hiding too, but I didn't want to. I don't like to hide... hide like that anyway." 

"Because it's an advantage in other ways.  Not being seen as one of the group lets me talk to people who take a dislike to you.  And people are protective of a young woman traveling alone, they may be more open to me.  Plus I would be a surprise for Turner that he didn't prepare for if he knew you were coming.  I just didn't realize it would be so...  divisive, I guess.  How much I would have to compromise to keep up the story." 

"I don't know what divisive means, but it is hard, that's for sure. I can't say anything to you and pretending like I don't know you..." Ruby sighs then turns on her side, resting her head on her hand. "It stinks." She is quiet for a moment, then she laughs. "Even as Maddie your room is still totally neat. And my room is still a mess and only been in it one night! Even as crappy a night as it was some things stay the same. I can't wait to be done here. Have I mentioned that this stinks?" 

"Once or twice," Kate laughed lightly.  "I'm going to do something I shouldn't."  She got up and carefully closed the curtains and locked the door.  Then she reached up and took the clip out of her hair.  She felt her body shift back to its own form and sighed.  "Oh, that's so much better."  All the pins that had been in her hair rapidly followed the clip.   

Kate walked back over to the bed and hugged Ruby.  "I can't wait to be done either.  I want to go home." 

Ruby hugs Kate back. "That's better Kate. I don't like you as Maddie, it's not you. I mean, it is, but it isn't... oh you know what I mean!" Ruby release her grip on Kate and lets herself fall back on the bed. "All this stuff, everything going on right now, it's so hard. I hate like it. Colin, the traveling, Jake... it's too much for me. And right after all the Cowboy stuff too. I'm sure you're worn out too, it hasn't been easy on anyone." 

"I'm exhausted.  I was so looking forward to resting and Conrad and I were just getting close and then having to leave...   

I've noticed you've been fuzzy, like you're trying to go away like I did after you told me about Morgan Earp, but you're still here.  I can't fix the Colin problem for you, but maybe I can help with Jake?" 

Ruby immediately stiffens. "Ah...the last time I tried talking about Jake it didn't go so well. As for fuzzy...I, ah... realize I haven't been dealing so well with all the stress. I've been having bad dreams, having been sleeping well, been stressed. Same as everyone else." 

"Well, let me give you just one piece of advice to help with Jake, dear.  Tom and I had our worst fights and misunderstandings when one or the other of us was having a hard time.  When you're already tired and confused, the most innocent remark can seem critical, or you can take out your frustrations on him just because he's there.  I know it doesn't help right now while you're both stressed, but try to think twice about what you say, and what he says to you.  What is said and what is heard can be completely different." 

"The thing is Kate, Jake and I are not you and Tom. We're different. We're not used to being with someone else like this or being in love at all. And we're not the type of people who think about everything they say before they say it." Ruby gazes up at the ceiling. "But you're right; I don't understand what he says to me a lot of the time, I get confused." 

"Not being used to it is doubly a reason to think.  I don't expect either of you to change who you are.  I'm not saying to think before you speak, although that would be good," she said with a little smile.  "Just to think after.  When Jake says something you don't understand, ask.  And believe what he tells you.  You two are learning how to trust each other; you're both used to listening for the double-meaning in every comment.  Practice taking each other at face value.  It'll take a while, but you can do it." 

Ruby sighs and she closes her eyes, "I do ask. He doesn't answer in a way I can understand. I think... I'm afraid I'm messing things up with him. I think I told you about what I said to him... well, everyone thinks I was wrong. I guess I was," she shrugs even with her eyes closed. "I need to straighten things out and don't know how. But Kate," Ruby rolls over, opens her eyes and looks dreamily at Kate, "He's so much sweeter and kinder and caring than people think. And he's so protective, I LOVE that about him, I really do. And he's romantic and thoughtful. You can't even imagine. He's so special and unique and perfect for me. I'm really scared I'm messing things up. I don't know how to be a girlfriend, forget about being a good girlfriend." 

"Honey, I wish I could tell you what to do, but every couple is different.  About what you said to him about marriage, just don't push.  Don't try to tell him it's ok if he doesn't want to get married, show him that you're going to be around married or not and give him a chance to get used to the thought. 

And he is special.  You just try to be for him what he is for you, and you'll be fine." 

Ruby smacks the bed with her hand, "It's not good enough. I want some answers!" She settles herself down and concentrates on breathing. She sighs and continues in a softer voice, "I’m not pushing him. Why does everyone think I'm pushing him? I ASKED a question is all." She picks at a stray thread hanging off the blanket. "I UNDERSTAND him not wanting to marry me. I mean, who would really?" She rolls her eyes, "Yes, yes I know I get asked all the time. But not from anyone who really knew me." She shakes her head, her red hair sprawling out on the bed around her, "It's not the point. If you tell a man that you will be around, married or not, then why would they ever marry you?" 

"I didn't mean pushing about marriage, but I'm guessing you've tried to have talks about you said?  Trying to make it sound less serious or you didn't really mean it?  I mean just let it go, stop trying to make it better.   

And I want you to consider something.  Tell me how you felt about marriage before you met Jake, and before Aphrodite entered your life." 

"I can't just let it go Kate. You don't understand. I guess that's a good thing that you can't see the way things have been for me." 

She scrunches her nose as she ponders. As she lays quietly thinking her face and body relaxes slightly and her eyes get a little unfocused. "Hmmm... what did I think about marriage? Well, I thought I would never ever ever do it. That's what I thought." A silly smile crawls onto Ruby's lips. "But that's before I met Jacob Alistair Cooke, the man I didn't know was the man of my dreams." She bursts into a fit of giggles before continuing, "I didn't want anyone to own me. But Jake isn't like that, you know? And he cares about me and loves me." 

"You're right, he isn't like that.  It's why you trust him, and to know that someone trusts you so much that they are willing to give up their freedom can be frightening.  I was scared stiff about being married to Tom; thinking I would let him down somehow.  Just knowing he'd left his heart in my hands made me afraid I might somehow break it.   

I can't claim to know how Jake thinks or feels.  But I'd say he knew how you felt about marriage and your change of heart tells him that you truly feel he's your white knight.  And it makes him afraid that he can't live up to the man you see.  Jake never believes us when we tell him he's a good man; he doubts himself.  I think he fears failing you, not marriage." 

Ruby's head had started getting that comforting fuzzy feeling as Kate had been speaking. She smiles at her friend, trying so hard to comfort her. "Yes... yes you're right," Ruby answers softly. "Maybe Jake is afraid of failing me. Silly boy, he doesn't understand that he can't no matter what he does." Ruby stretches out her long legs and sighs again. "Sometimes you're so smart Kate. Jake IS my white knight. But maybe I put too much pressure on him. I know I've changed." She looks out Kate's window and up into the blue sky. "Things are different for all of us now. Oh well. We can go home and maybe things will go back to the way they were." She flops her head to gaze at Katherine's dark features. "Except of course where you don't want them to go back to where they were before." 

"He puts the pressure on himself, honey.  Just forgive him when he makes mistakes, and love him when his faults peek out.  Not to say you should never give him a hard time," she laughed.  "But don't hold grudges.  He'll learn soon enough that he doesn't have to be perfect, he just has to love you. 

Things are different now, but mostly in good ways for me.  I don't need to go back anymore as long as I can keep going forward." 

"I meant something else entirely... maybe something about Conrad?" Ruby smiles and pulls herself up with great effort. "I should go and take a nap. I'm tired, haven't been sleeping very well. I might have mentioned that already." She rises off the bed. "Sorry you have to be Maddie but I hope we'll be home soon and you won't have to worry about it anymore." 

Kate reached up and took Ruby's hand.  "Don't go yet.  I've been so lonely....  And what about Conrad?" she asked, blushing hard. 

Ruby pauses. Trying to figure out if she should stay or go back to Jake was confusing her. "Alright Kate, I'll stay a few more minutes." Without letting go of Kate's hand she lets herself fall back onto the bed. "I should go back to Jake soon though, I always miss him when we're apart. Isn't that silly? I feel like a schoolgirl with a crush." She smiles dreamily again and stretches her arms out over her head. "He's so handsome..." Ruby fades into her thoughts for a few moments before snapping back. 

"As for Conrad... I only meant that maybe you didn't want things with him to be the same as they were... when you get back." 

Kate took her free hand and smoothed Ruby's hair away from her forehead.  "And how do you think things are between Conrad and I?" 

"I think you like him." She pauses. "A lot." Ruby shrugs, but continues to enjoy Kate's touch. "But maybe you think you want more." 

"And you believe I should reconsider that," she said gently.  "I do like him.  He's changed a great deal since we first met, and I find I like that.  He's not perfect by any stretch of the imagination, but when he says he loves me....  I believe it.  I don't know if he still wants to marry me, he doesn't seem like the marrying kind.  Right now I just want to enjoy being close to someone again and figure out if I do want more." 

"No, I didn't say that at all. I think you have to follow your heart. I just didn't want you to get married for the wrong reason and chain yourself down forever to the wrong man." Ruby's eyes flutter a little and she stretches again, snuggling into the bed. "If you like him you should be with him. He just doesn't seem like your type, whether he loves you or not." 

"I couldn't marry him like that.  If I do marry him someday it should be only because we want to be together.   

He wasn't my type when I met him, but he's rapidly becoming a man I can love.  And I need the lightness and humor he has, and a little bit of the western scoundrel too.  I do like him, but I'm not going to be rash.  It may seem rash to all of you, but I'm not doing anything without thinking first." 

"Rash? No, not rash. Some people make the wrong decisions for the wrong reasons. And even the right decision made for the wrong reason can be a wrong decision." Ruby purses her lips in confusion at her own words, but continues anyway. "It doesn't seem like you are or you would have married him already." 

"Kate I don't think I've told you but you're doing a good job. Losing your husband and coming out here and staying anyway and now you're successful, with a ranch and a school and you seem happy. I can't even handle this little bit of stress I've got. I just don't know how to do it." 

"Thank you, I needed to hear that.  Sometimes I feel like I just make mistake after mistake," she laughed.  "And your little bit of stress is not a little bit.  This thing with Turner has been awful.  With Jake, you never stayed around to care about someone before, so you're learning on the spot how to do it.  Of course it's hard, and confusing, and mistakes will be made.  Don't beat yourself up for not being perfect." 

"Turner and Jake, yes it's been hard." Ruby's eyes stay glazed but she laughs, "But Katherine Kale, I AM perfect," before she breaks out into a fit of giggles. "Or at least there used to be many man and maybe even a woman or two who thought so." 

"Perfection is overrated.  In fact, perfect people are usually annoying. You are delightfully flawed, which of course makes you nearly perfect."  Kate took a deep breath.  So much for the buttering up.  "What I'd like to know," she continued casually, "Is when you took your last dose of Laudanum." 

Ruby had been smiling and relaxed and she stays that way. "Katherine Kale," she responds equally casual, "What ARE you talking about?" Ruby stretches again but keeps her relaxed gaze on Kate. 

"Opium you drink, I'm sure you're familiar with it.  I can certainly understand if you've been having a hard time getting to sleep lately and need a little help.  When Tom was ill the doctor gave it to me now and then to help me rest, but never more than two nights in a row.  He always said the last thing I needed was to be just as sick as my husband when we broke the addiction." 

Ruby sets her eyes on Kate. "Yes, I've been having trouble sleeping lately. But what would give you the impression that I am addicted to opium?" 

Kate shifted a little so Ruby's head was comfortably in her lap.  It was the same way she'd sat with Tom in the early days of his illness.  She went back to stroking Ruby's hair.  "I don't think you are.  Yet.  But I've seen enough of those vacant stares and faraway smiles to know someone using laudanum when I see it.  And at this time of day you didn't use it to help you sleep.  Just take care.  Use it to help you sleep now and then, but don't take it constantly.  Or I'll end up holding the bucket while you empty your stomach when you run out." 

"That won't happen!" Ruby sits up in the bed, now obviously tense. "You don't know what's it's like... with Colin chasing me... with Jake, he doesn't want me anymore... with the nightmares of getting turned into one of them or having the life sucked out of me or Jake having to kill me with a stake through my heart... or even the ones about getting married! Those used to be good and they aren't anymore. So you don't know Kate," she finishes stubbornly. 

"I didn't say I did, Ruby.  I only know that drug will add to your problems, not solve them. 

And if you think Jake doesn't want you anymore, then you're just flat out crazy.  Why would he be here otherwise?  To do the world a favor?"  She shook her head.  "No.  That man is just plain in love with you.  Silver Jake Cook wouldn’t do all this for anyone else." 

"Love or not he didn't want me earlier. He turned me down Kate. He's NEVER done that before. No one's done that before, not to me." Ruby takes a moment and calms herself down. She sits up tall in the bed and smoothes her dress. "I should go now." 

Kate stifled a laugh and tried to beat down the grin that wanted to come to her face.  She grabbed Ruby's hand.  "Honey, there's a first time for everything.  And men... ummm..."  Kate blushed.  "When they're very worried or stressed...  And Jake is very worried about you.  Well, sometimes they can't.  I thought you'd have known that." 

"Can't?" Ruby repeats in disbelief. "You must be mistaken. Even if you aren't I've never been turned down before for any reason..." She accents the next word, "EVER. E-V-E-R." She can't help the pout that forms on her lips. "I didn't like it. I DON'T like it." 

"I never did either, and believe it or not Tom rarely said no to me.  And trying at a time like that is just frustrating.  Better to take care of what's worrying him and then see how he feels about it." 

"That's not how it should work!" Ruby says forcefully. She rises off the bed. "I don't want it to work that way. And with the way things are for us we would never get to be together! How can I take care of all our problems? It's impossible!" Frustrated Ruby's fists ball up but she makes herself relax. She says softly, "I just want to be with him, I don't care about any of this other crap. It's too much to worry about, I can't deal with it anymore." She walks to the door and facing it says, "I just want to disappear where no one knows who we are and it's just us. Then I wouldn't ever have these problems anymore." 

"Of course it's impossible.  That's why you do it together.  And I can't see either of you being happy hiding from the rest of the world."  All signs of mirth fled from Kate's face.  "I'm sorry I can't make it all right for you, Ruby.  I can't find the magic words to help you.  All I know is that I'm certain Jake loves you, and that's the most precious thing you have.  After that it's up to you." 

She turns her face to Kate, looking back over her shoulder. She musters a lame smile, "Thanks Kate." She tries to look cheery, "I'm sure once this Turner thing is over it'll be alright." 

Kate walked over and hugged her.  "Aphrodite promised you love, she didn't promise it would be easy.  It's work now and then too.  We will get through this, and you and Jake will have that time.  If you need me I'll be here, my head still hurts." 

Ruby turns toward Kate and hugs her tightly. It felt really good for that few moments to be wrapped in caring arms. "Thanks again Kate," she whispers in her ear. "I know I have to get things straightened out. I'm thinking of taking a vacation when this is over." 

"I have a headache too, I'm going to lay down. I hope you feel better soon." She gives Kate a final squeeze then slips out the door. 

A moment later there is another knock. Kate opens the open. Ruby begins, “I forgot. Jake thinks it’s time for Katherine Kale to show up. He has all his ideas and he agrees it’s too hard to not be able to speak with you when we do what we have to do. So if you have to be Maddie you can but you can also be Kate. I don’t know how he expects Kate to just show up but maybe if you just walk out of your room then no one will even bother asking.” She shrugs. “I don’t know, you can figure that part out. And Chester too, we won’t pretend to not know him. But Jake and I have to keep pretending to be married because I don’t know why. But that’s what Jake said.” She shrugs again. “Ok, back to nap. See you later.” Without waiting for a response Ruby leaves. Kate watches her meander down the hallway, running her hand over the wallpaper as she walks.


----------



## orchid blossom

Ruby eventually finds Chester as he and Wilson finish with Greeley. Chester says to Wilson, "I'll see you later Sheriff." 

"Afternoon Chester," Ruby says tiredly. "Enjoying our little vacation yet?" 

Chester replies, "Nobody's getting shot at. I'd say that's good. I wasn't expecting to find that someone else got to Turner before us, though. It seems strange that he could be killed so easily." 

"I agree, it seemed too easy but I'm not going to complain, that's for sure. I'm glad he's dead." 

"Listen, Jake is trying to rest now but he wanted me to speak to you. He was thinking it might be a good idea to mention to Sheriff Wilson that you are a lawman back in Promise City. And that maybe he could think about deputizing you and Jake while we are here, you know, to help him out. And so we can get done what he have to. What do you think?" 

"Looks like we can trust Wilson, so I'll tell him who I really am. He'll be at his office later, so I'll catch him then. This has overwhelmed him, especially since his deputy has gone missing. I bet he'll be glad for the help." 

"I agree, he seems nice AND frazzled and will be glad for the help. Try to ask about Jake too if you can. That way Jake can also not have the law hanging over his head. I know neither of you has any plans on going back to jail and with the badge neither of you will have to worry about it." 

Chester says, "Good point. If the local judge is anything like Isby, our story about hunting a vampire won't work." 

Ruby laughs, "That sure is true. Oh, and another thing, he wanted me to run it by you... At this point it seems silly to try to act like we don't know each other. It's been tough pretending that we don't know you or Kate. He was thinking to scrap that with you, and also have Kate make an appearance now but he wanted your opinion first. But we have to stay Mr. and Mrs. Jacobs so people don't start distrusting us because of the name change. Does that seem like a good idea?" 

Chester scratches his head. "If we're going to do this right, we're going to have to play it straight. People are going to figure out anyway, if we're working together. We're going to need everyone and pretending not to know each other just gets in the way. I agree on you and Jake staying married." He winks. "Lying about not knowing the others is one thing. Lying about marriage is another." 

"I agree, we need everyone. It's very hard pretending not to know you or Kate. I don't like it. And the better we work together the faster we get out of here." Ruby smiles and laughs, "Well, we wouldn't be the first couple to lie about being married or not," Ruby laughs. 

"Kate will be happy that she can know us now. She must be getting lonely." 

"Ok, I should get back. Jake wants me to watch over him and talk to the others too. Try to get some rest, I have a feeling it'll be a long night." 

"Jake looked all tuckered out. He sure was yawning a lot. Did he stay up the whole night? It's kind of funny in that we'll have to act like these creatures to hunt them." He shakes his head. "I'll get some rest after I see the sheriff. See you later, Constance." 

"Yes, he stayed up all night to watch over me. I have to go and return the favor," she smiles. "I'll see you later."

Ruby finds her way back to their room. She again slips into Jake's shirt, takes a drink and falls into their bed. 

Ruby just stares at Jake sleeping. Twilight was starting to fall on the little dusty town and Ruby wasn't sure if she should dread it or feel free to again enjoy the night. She had been certain that Colin was dead, but no one else seemed to agree. 

Not wanting to wake Jake up she rolls over in the bed and stretches. Closing her eyes she tries to block out any unpleasant thoughts until her mind relaxes. She wishes over and over for Jake to wake up and wrap his arms around her so she could feel comforted and safe.

The motion on the bed wakes Jake, who had not been sleeping very deeply.  His eyes come open readily, the room being dim.  He watches her move for a minute or two before speaking.  He loved to watch her move. 

"Tedious is it not?  Watching over someone while they sleep, when you would rather be on their schedule and long to be in their arms?"

Ruby startles and jumps slightly when Jake speaks. "Oh, I woke you up," she says, rolling over towards him. "I'm sorry." 

She reaches her hand out and touches his stubbly, almost bearded face. "Yes, I hate it, the schedule. This morning I was happy because I thought we were done with all this." She quietly looks into his brown eyes then smiles. "And yes, I long to be in your arms, I always want that. But I understand."

Jake reaches out and pulls her into him, snuggles her back to his chest and wraps his arms around her.  "I should get up and eat something.  Seems I missed a few meals over the last day or so.  That last one was pitiful and the coffee was miserable."  He snorts a chuckle.  "Doubtful that I will perish from starvation if I linger here in bed a little longer though."

"I know, I haven't been eating very well either. We should try to have a nice dinner." 

Ruby happily lets Jake pull her into the snuggle and she practically purrs as she rubs her nose against Jake's chest, inhaling deeply. "I wish we could leave this place and go home," she sighs. "But I guess I should just be satisfied that we are all here and unharmed." 

"I spoke with Chester like you asked, he's going to talk to the Sheriff. And I also talked with Kate and told her to have Katherine Kale show up. I don't know what her plan is." Ruby is quiet for a moment. "Come to think of it, I forgot to tell her what happened this morning." Jake can't see Ruby's face but he knows if he could, she would be furrowing her brows. "That's odd. Oh well, she'll find out later." 

She hugs him tighter and lazily covers his chest with little kisses. Finally she looks up, setting her green eyes on his. Dreamily she says, "Tell me you love me Jake. I don't care about anything else."

"I do love you Ruby West, that is no word of a lie."  Jake says nothing more.  He is content to smile his little smile and gaze into those emerald eyes.

Ruby stretches her neck and kisses Jake softly on the lips. Then she sighs contentedly and rests her head back on his chest. The rhythm of his heart beating soothes her and eventually she smiles as she realizes her heart is beating in time with his. A beat that is strong and predictable, just like her Jake. Ruby starts to feel calm all over, the simple yet powerful effect that Jacob Cook held over her. 

*       *       *

Kate spent the rest of the day inside her room with the door locked and the curtains drawn.  The thought of changing back to Maddie made her skin crawl.  It was good to look down and see her own small hands, her own figure, her black hair hanging in long waves.  She thought over the things she had talked about with Ruby, and wondered if it was time to tell Jake that Ruby had found a new way to numb herself. 

She also tried to work out how Kate could arrive in town.  An illusion of her arrival would work, but she would have to talk to Jake herself before she made any decision.   

As the sun began dropping in the sky, Kate sighed heavily and put the clip back into her hair.  Her body shifted again and the pretty young blonde reappeared, but the bright smile was dimmer as she went down to the hotel dining room for dinner.

*       *       *

Ruby eyes are just closing into what would be a real assured and relaxed sleep when Jake announces it's time to get up for dinner. 

Ruby blinks a few times, trying to wake herself up. "Do we have to?" she asks as she pulls herself sitting at the edge of the bed. "I was so unbelievably comfortable."

"My stomach is grumbling so loud I cannot see how you could get any rest."  Then with a combination of physical and verbal cajoling over several minutes he manages to get the two of them out of bed.   

"Here," he says gathering the supplies he purchased in Albuquerque, "help me put this together."  He holds out the small leather pouch for her to hold.  He smears the inside with the gummy material and then fills it with the syrupy cactus juice.  He mixes in the corn starch and cochineal and then pulls the small pouch tightly closed.  "You will KNOW when I want you to use this by what I say.  Just loosen the string a little and smash it on you somewhere in midsection.  After that, be the great actress that I know you can be and I will take it from there and give you the best distraction that I can."  Jake shows her the derringer and ammo he purchased in Albuquerque.  "I will keep this in my right coat pocket.  That is another way you will know."  He laughs.  "I know you really want to act, but I hope we do NOT need to use this scam.  I like to be prepared though." 

Jake arms himself as normal plus his long barreled Colt.  He puts his hunting knife, sawed off shotgun, some extra shotgun shells and the wooden stake in his smallest travel bag.  Finally he dons his duster and hat, and puts two of the acid shotgun shells in his left pocket.  Hefting the small bag he says, "See now, I am dressed for a night on the town."

"Yes darling, we are all ready for a night on the town," Ruby smiles. "And unlike the rest of you, I believe Colin Turner to be dead and I'm going to celebrate at Greely's by getting drunk out of my mind." 

Ruby changes into her dress as Jake goes over the plan again. She places the pouch between her corset and gown, having Jake help her set it into the right spot. Then she curls up her hair and even adds her black velvet choker to go with her heart shaped earrings. She looks a bit faraway and Jake can't tell how much of what he is saying is sinking in. Jake notices her pick up her silver flask and tuck it into the waist band of her gown. She stands and smoothes out her dress before spinning around with her arms wide open. "How do I look? Acceptable for Mrs. Jacobs?" She stops spinning with her back to Jake and glancing over her shoulder makes a cute little face, touching her chin to her shoulder.

"Stunning as always."   

"I do not know what to believe regarding Turner.  If he is NOT dead, then he staged his demise to fool us.  In which case he is afraid of us and that is good.  But why leave the valuables behind in his room to be taken by someone?  If he IS dead, then who killed him and why?  I would like to know that whoever did it does not think we are a concern.  " 

Jake opens the door for her and says, "Either way it means my disguise is not needed.  I think I am going to play some poker tonight."  She notices he has a predatory grin on his face.

"Oh, no more Mr. Jacobs then? I'm sure you'll be glad to be rid of him and his wife." Ruby smiles but leaves the rest of her comment to herself. 

"No, the names should stay in place.  Suddenly changing names would create distrust, I only meant I do not have to keep acting different.  I stayed away from the card table to not give someone looking for a brown haired card player an easy clue."

Ruby heads to the stairs. "You get back to cards, I'm sure you've missed it. Although those fellows from last night aren't much competition and you'll be bored." 

Arriving at the dining room she comments, "How do you plan on getting the rest of that information?"

"Plan?  Heh, I will think of something."  He holds her chair out for her before sitting down himself.

Ruby sits, "I'm sure you will darling, think of something, you _always_ do." Ruby browses over the menu but can't seem to concentrate on what she wants to eat. Instead she looks forward to after dinner and getting a good nights rest after that. "What are you getting?"

"I wonder what they cannot ruin, eh?  We will get that.  Steak seems safest."

"I'll just have what you're having!" Ruby chirps. "But where is the waitress?" 

"So, we really get to have some fun at Mr. Greely's tonight? Maybe before I get drunk enough you have to carry me home I can look at the do... the thing again. The thing that was out of place yesterday. What else do we have to do tonight before I can enjoy myself?"

Jake shrugs.  "I wonder what the others learned.  I am just going to keep my ears open and make it up as a I go along.  That is a fine idea about the door, do that.  There are a number of things that still do not make sense.  Like if you remembered the bad things about Turner after he is gone from you, why is Colleen not?"

A different woman comes out to the dining room than was there for breakfast.  She is a petite Mexican woman who seems a bit shy and awkward.  She speaks with a heavy accent. 

"Hola, my name is Maria.  I will cook for you tonight.  Everything on the menu is OK, I can cook.  I can cook Mexican food too if you like, you choose."

Jake is interrupted and turns to the woman.  "Buenos Noches Senorita."  He speaks to her in Spanish.  "Are you the regular evening cook?  Make us two of the best steaks you can find, in your Mexican specialty.  I am sure it is wonderful.  Surprise us with the rest.  A hearty bottle of wine if you have it and something chocolate for dessert."  He fishes out a couple of dollar coins and places them in her hand.  "Take your time Senorita and make it a masterpiece.  Gracias."

The woman listens intently to Jake's instructions and smiles as the tip is placed in her hand.  She curtsies and answers "I am a new cook, I am getting a try out.  I know how to cook very well, only started recently cooking for the hotel though.  I will make you a wonderful meal and I believe I have just the right wine for you senor."   

She curtsies slightly and then heads to Maddie to take her order offering the same, both the menu and any traditional Mexican dishes.

"I would love Mexican food," Maddie answered with a genuine smile.  "Whatever it pleases you to cook.  The food is always better if the cook enjoys preparing it.  Thank you."  As the cook walked away, Kate went back to her solitary thoughts.

After the cook scurries away Ruby notices her go to "Maddie". 

Ruby places her napkin in her lap, "I don't know most of what you said but it sounded good. And sexy too," she smiles. "I think I heard the word chocolate in there," her smile widens. "You're such a wise and considerate husband." 

She looks Jake in the eyes, "I spoke with that Maddie earlier. She isn't feeling herself, she's rather out of sorts. She must be lonely." Ruby nods to see if Jake gets her meaning. "She would like our friend Kate." 

"I wonder where everyone else is? Although I'm already enjoying our nice romantic dinner for two." 

Ruby takes a long slow glance around the room. "I don't remember if I told you. I spoke with Mr. O'Neil earlier. Seems he really is just looking for that book. I said we'd help him if he helped us. I'm hoping he'll start spilling more than what he has already. I think he knows more than he is telling." Ruby sets her gaze back on Jake. "And while I'm having a moment of clarity, I think we should go back and look at that statue, the one by Whittaker's house? Something doesn't seem right about all of that."

Jake questions her about that and she shares what she was told about the statue.  "It does sound peculiar." 

"How do you feel about looking at it after dark?  Should we wait for morning light or look tonight?  The locals here run for cover as soon as the sun goes down, probably with good reason."

Ruby shrugs, "I'm not afraid of the dark. Only of Colin Turner. And that problem seems to have taken care of itself."


----------



## orchid blossom

Jacky O'Neil wakes from his slumber.  He stretches, then heads towards the wash basin in his room and pours some fresh water in and begins cleaning up.  He takes his time getting ready for the evening.  He debates shaving but decides that can wait for another day.  He puts his clothes on and heads downstairs to the dining room.  Seeing the Ruby and Jake dining at one table and Maddie sitting alone he decides to leave the couple alone and talk with the loner.   

"Good evening ma'am.  Maddie I believe it was correct?  I see your sitting alone and I just figured it didn't seem right for us to dine alone when we can share each other's company.  Do you mind if I join you?”

Maddie jumped when O’Neil spoke, surprised out of her thoughts.  "Mr. O’Neil, you surprised me.  Of course I don't mind.  Please sit.  I haven't felt very well today, I guess I'm just a bit tired and distracted.  Perhaps you can provide a more pleasant distraction."

"Well I can certainly try.  I am not sure of your ailments, but perhaps a good meal will help ease your symptoms.  Maria here is a good cook, even if you don't care all that much for Mexican food.  As for a distraction, there isn't much for me to offer but conversation, perhaps a silly card trick or two," he says with a laugh.

"I love Mexican food.  I asked Maria to cook whatever she enjoys cooking most and I expect to have a wonderful dinner.  Better than breakfast anyway."  She leaned forward to whisper and shuddered.  "Once I saw the cook licking her fingers this morning I couldn't enjoy a bite. 

I only had a headache today.  I saw the doctor and he gave me something to help me rest while it passed.  It's mostly gone now, thankfully.  I suppose it is just worry that is ailing me.  The family I was to meet never seems to have been here, and with the rumors in this town.... "  She stopped and shook her head with a smile.  "I'm sure none of that interests you.  Perhaps I need to see those card tricks after all.  Or I need a fun night out.  I saw you in Greely's last night and you seemed to be having a good time."

"Believe me when I tell you I've seen worse things done to food that I've had to eat,” O’Neil says.  “But you don't want to hear those stories either.  I'm glad to hear that your headache has passed, perhaps then you might want to join me at Greely's again tonight.  In the meantime while we are waiting for food I'll entertain." 

O'Neil uses some slight of hand to have a deck of cards appear in what was an empty hand just previously.  He does a half a dozen intricate tricks with the cards to entertain Maddie as they wait for their food.

Maddie blushed prettily.  "I'd be glad to join you over at Greely's, never let it be said I turned down an offer from a handsome man.  But you know, eventually we'll have to tell a few stories, or we'll run out of things to talk about."  She watched as O’Neil deftly did tricks with cards, making a note of how dexterous he was with his hands.

"I am sure I can think of a story or two that would be appropriate.  The Gods know I have enough of them." 

They finished their meal continuing with small talk.  O'Neil makes it a point to look Maddie in the eyes as he speaks.  She notes that he is a well spoken, eloquent man and that he knows how to handle himself around women.  Jacky eats a light meal as this is his first meal after waking.  When it looks as though the meal is coming to a close O'Neil formalizes his prior invitation.  "So, shall we meet in the hotel lobby in say one hour from now and head over to Greely's from there?  Gives me a chance to make myself a bit more presentable."

"More presentable?  My dear sir, I cannot imagine how you could improve.  I on the other hand could certainly use a bit of time to make myself ready for an evening out.  An hour it is."  She smiled and stood up, peeking back over her shoulder as she left the dining room. 

Back upstairs in her room, Kate got herself into a different dress.  As herself, this one was modest, but with Maddie's larger attributes it showed a rather generous amount of bosom.  Well, Ruby wouldn't think so, but it was much more than Kate would usually show.  She styled the blonde hair so it hung loose down her back with only the front pulled away from her face and twisted up.  To finish she even added earrings and tied a black velvet ribbon around her throat.   

While she got ready she tried to think of ways to get the man to open up and perhaps tell her more than he's planned.  But without knowing exactly what she was fishing for, it was hard to think of anything definite.  Once it had been nearly an hour she locked up her room and went downstairs to the lobby to meet her escort.

O'Neil chuckles to himself in regard to Maddie's comments, thinking that he just rolled out of bed, splashed some water on his face, put some clothes on and stumbled down to the dining room. 

"Good, I will see you in an hour."

*       *       *

After his talk with Ruby, Chester walks over to the sheriff's office. Chester knocks on the door. "Sheriff? It's me, Mr. Martin." 

Wilson calls out, "Come on in, the doors open." When Chester enters, the sheriff adds, "What's on your mind?" 

Chester says, "Sheriff, it looks like you're going to need some more help. I'm a deputy marshall for Promise City. It's not an accident that I'm here either. Me and some friends of friends are here in Thomaswell to hunt down Colin Turner. He's killed a couple people in our town and we've tracked him back here. One of the worst things is that some of those he's killed can turn into monsters like him. That's why we've been so curious about him and his victims. If you want our help, you can deputize me and Mr. Jacobs. What do you say?"

Sheriff Wilson rubs his chin.  "You know Mr. Martin, I could use some help.  I just don't know how the people of the town would feel if I went ahead and deputized strangers who have been in town for a day.  Let me talk to some of the folks and see if I can get a feeling for what the people think.  They just might be scared enough to let it happen.  Tell you what, I will give you an answer tomorrow morning, just stop by and we can talk about it then.  I certainly do appreciate the offer for help though."

"You're welcome. That's all we're asking, a chance to help. After what he did in Promise City, he can't be allowed to live. I'll see you later, Sheriff." 

Minerva and Nanuet stroll back to the hotel and return to their room to freshen up before dinner. When they return downstairs they notice Maddie and Senor O'Neil flirting with one another at a corner table but opt to leave Maddie alone to work her charms on O'Neil. They eat and head to the saloon in search of a man with a limp.

*       *       *

A few minutes after taking the orders Maria returns with bread and butter for the tables. About 20 minutes after the original order Maria brings out a bottle of red wine for Jake and Ruby and pours them each a glass.  She tells them that their food will be out in only a moment and then she checks on the other tables to see if they need anything else before their food is ready as well.  A few moments after that everyone is served.  The food itself is of fair quality but it has been prepared skillfully and overall is good.  Maria is attentive and does what she can to fulfill the diners needs.

"Por favor, Senora."  Jake stops her.  "You mentioned you were the new cook.  What happened to the last one?"  Ruby pokes at the food with her fork while Jake speaks to the cook. She finishes off her glass of wine and eyes the bottle.

"Her family pack up and leave town senor.  They were afraid of the blood monster."

Ruby keeps her head down playing with her food but moves her eyes to the woman. "So, does everyone in this town know about this monster?"

"Some people won't admit that such a monster exists, but that is what I believe, and that is what Ana believed before she left with her family," Maria says, then returns to the kitchen.

Ruby picks at the label until the corner comes loose. Then she slowly pulls the label off and drops it on the table before pouring herself another glass. She pushes the food around with her fork before eating a few bites. She glances over at Jacky O'Neil a few times and even smiles at the memory of their earlier conversation.

"Not hungry?  It was not the best we have ever had but she tried.  So skip on to dessert."  Jake lightly taps the label that is resting on the table with his knife.  "Starting a collection?"

"No, just bored," Ruby sighs. "And I guess I wasn't as hungry as I thought I was. But the wine is good. But won't be as good as whatever they have at Greely's." Finally she looks up at Jake. "Baby, how long we will have to stay here before we can go home? I mean, what if you never find anything else? Will we have to stay forever?"

"We only arrived yesterday, have a little patience."  Jake then smirks, "Besides between the meals here and the hotel rate we will either have stomach distress or be broke soon.  If you are done, how about some fresh air?"

"Patience! You know I don't have any patience. Ugh." She pushes the plate away from her. "I'm done. But have that cook send the dessert up to our room for later. I bet I'll be hungry then and need some satisfaction." She returns Jake's smirk. "Ok, let's go for a walk." Ruby stands and grabs the half empty bottle of wine. She walks out and waits for Jake to talk to the cook. 

Once outside she hooks her arm through his. "Let's see what's in this dirty little town." They wander around the streets, not finding anything interesting. Finally Ruby announces, "Let's go see the statue then find that well. I have a wish to make."

Ruby and Jake make their way out to the west end of town where their conversation with Colleen had taken place earlier that day.  There are benches and an old, disused, lichen covered statue of Thomas Wilkes, the town founder, sitting atop a foundation of brick and mortar, glaring away at anybody visiting the monument.  The Whitaker house sits eerily on top of a hill further to the west, a lone path leading up to the residence.

Ruby squints her eyes and starts to search the statue over, beginning casually then becoming more serious. She only stops to take small sips from the bottle of wine.

The statue is fairly unremarkable, being of a mediocre quality of workmanship.  It appears to have been untouched for quite some time since the lichens growing on it appear to be undisturbed.  The pedestal seems to be a little odd being of brick and mortar rather than just stone as most statue pedestals are.

Ruby reaches up to her hair and discreetly pulls her small dagger out. She uses it to check the mortar, to try to gauge how old and crumbly it is. "Do you think this looks odd?" she asks Jake as she pokes around.  The mortar is fairly old, probably 50 years or more.  It crumbles fairly easily.  With a little work the bricks could be pried loose. Whether because she is bored, fuzzy headed or just curious, Ruby does start to pry off some bricks.

"Having a statue at all in a dead end town is odd.  I was going to donate a statue to Minerva's church but thought better of it.  Around here where do you get material or a sculptor?"  Jake mimics the statue pose.  "How do I look?  What a stupid pose."   

Ruby laughs at Jake's joke. "Yeah, it is a stupid pose on a stupid statue in a stupid town." She stops poking around and looks up skeptically, "You were going to donate a statue to the church?"

Jake thinks about what he just said and looks to where the statue is looking, just in case it is telling him something.  He then takes the back of his gun and taps the statue, so see if it is solid or hollow while Ruby digs in the mortor.  "The base would be a good place to hide something.  What in Hades would old Thomas be keeping secret?"

Ruby says simply, "A very valuable 1st edition Hoyle's Book of Cards."

Eventually Ruby gets a few bricks pried loose.  Before she can get enough down to cause too much structural damage to the pedestal she realizes that the pedestal is just a hollow wall of bricks and mortar.  Inside the hollow structure on the ground lies what appears to be a wooden door or cap of some kind.

"Ya, well I figured I would contribute something."  He looks on with interest at her work on the bricks to let that topic die. 

"Now that is unusual."  Jake looks around to see if anyone if watching them.  He tests the statue to see how it is attached to the pedestal.  "Can you tell if it is secured or locked?" 

"Well, it looks like the statue is just sitting on top of this pedestal. I can't really see inside to tell if it's locked or secured but if I pull off more bricks to look the whole thing might collapse."

Jake offers his hand down to Ruby.  "Come up here Constance you will ruin your pretty dress."  Then in a lower voice, "We should come back here with some help and see what is beyond yon portal.  You are not exactly dressed for going underground."

Ruby takes Jake's hand and lets him pull her up off the ground and to him. She rests her hands on his chest as she stands close and looks up at him. She whispers, "Gods, I had forgotten how much I hate that name and most especially you calling me it. This has been my punishment for...," she momentarily furrows her brows as she ponders, "...Well for something." 

"Sorry my love, next time pick a different false first name.  I suppose we will just have to be more formal in public, Mrs Jacobs."

"Don't be sorry," Ruby giggles, "I just wasn't prepared to go undercover. Besides unfortunately that isn't a false first name." Ruby rolls her eyes then giggles again. "I don't mind being Mrs. Jacobs but people might get suspicious if that is all you call me."

She stays close as she continues to talk, "But you are right, I am not dressed to go adventuring but rather for celebrating which is what I planned to do with my evening. We can come back another time after you've had time to figure out how not to let that huge statue fall and crush us. And when we're not saddled down with a ridiculous amount of explosive gunpower." She raises an eyebrow at Jake's arsenal and laughs. "And we have everyone else with us." 

"If we are going exploring then it seems to me a ridiculous amount of gunpowder is just the thing,” Jake says.  “Maybe Chet or Nanuet has an idea about shoring up the pedestal or moving the statue.  I am sure we can come up with something."

"I am sure someone that is not me will come up with some fabulous and clever idea to get us down there when you are ready. But not tonight. Now take me to Greely's and get me drunk so you can have your way with me later." Ruby smiles and her eyes twinkle, it's obvious that some of her previous cares and worries have floated away. Ruby accuentates her next statement, "_Please darling husband."_

"How can I refuse the wiles of such a charming and seductive woman?"  Jake offers her his arm.  "May I escort you to Greely's then?"

_You did this morning_, she thinks to herself but her smile stays put. "You are quite right, it's impossible so don't bother trying. Ruby loops her arm through her lovers. "Yes, let's get to Greely's.


----------



## orchid blossom

Chester arrives at the hotel as Ruby and Jake are heading out to walk around the town.  When he enters he sees Jacky O'Neil wrapping up dinner with Maddie and over hears them making plans for later that evening.

_Hmm. Seems like everyone is relaxing with Turner gone. I'm not sure about that O'Neil fellow, but Kate hasn't asked me to follow. Course, there's only one game in town and that's Greeley's. I should head over there anyway just to see if Greeley's come back. _Chester gets the house special from Maria. "This is good, Miss. Thanks." After dinner, he goes to Greeley's and pulls up a chair at one of the poker tables.

After Maddie goes upstairs, O'Neil heads back to his room where he spends his time getting ready. When he appears in the lobby to escort Maddie he is clean shaven, his hair is styled neatly, and he is wearing wool dress pants with a blue tweed gus shirt, held together with a set of basket weave suspenders.  A holster hangs from his hip complete with his colt.  Newly polished boots adorn his feet and a bolo tie with a gemstone slide is wrapped around his neck.  He greets Maddie warmly. 

"You look stunning ma'am, the ribbon is a very nice touch.  We're going to make all the other men jealous tonight," then offers his arm to Maddie.  They make there way over to Greely's Saloon.

"Is it terribly vain of me to be pleased by that?" she laughed.  "I think the two of us just might be too fine for this little town." 

They reached Greely's and found a table.  O’Neil brought her a glass of wine and sat down with his own drink.  "Now, Mr. O’Neil...  that sounds so formal.  You wouldn't mind if I called you Jacky, would you?  I've told you all about what brought me to this far end of the country.  What about yourself?"

"Jacky would be fine.  As far as what brings me here, as I explained to your friends, I am looking for something, something specific.  Rumor has it that there is a 1st edition printing of "Hoyle's Book of Games" that was once owned by someone in this town.  That's all, just a simple book about how to play cards.  You could say it is a collector's item and that I am a collector."

"A first edition?  I understand those can be quite valuable, especially if there was a printer's error or if the later editions changed drastically." She shrugged with a self-deprecating little smile.  "My Daddy loves books.  What a hassle every time we moved.  He insisted on packing up that library and off it would go with us.  I'm starting to miss my family.  I wish I _did_ have some friends here, I've been dreadfully lonely."  She dropped her head for a moment then shook a smile back onto her face. 

"I doubt you need help with card playing, so you are either a collector of books, or a collector of things related to gambling.  Perhaps I should try to guess which it is," she teased.

"Well you can keep guessing.  I will give you a hint though,” Jacky says. “It has nothing to do with the things you said so far.  Sounds like you moved around a lot huh?  I've never stayed too long in one place myself.  Kinda grew up fast ya know, spent a lot of time on the road.  I like to see new faces and new places.  Keeps things interesting."

"Those were my good guesses," she laughed.  "Perhaps you collect things that belonged to famous people? 

We did move a lot.  Started in Virginia, and been all over east of the Mississippi, and a few places west.  I'm good at making friends, but I never stayed in one place long enough to find out if I could keep them. 

How long have you been on your own?  The way you say it, it sounds like a long time.  Like you left home early."

"Well you could say that me and my folks couldn't get along.  I was 12 when I left.  Me and a pal... Frank Wells.  We did OK for a while, found odd jobs and stuff, made a few friends, saved up enough money to buy guns and horses within a year.  Started getting in more and more serious trouble as we got older.  Frank is probably still in jail or hung from the end of a rope somewhere.  Me, well I managed to stay one step ahead, up till now anyways." O'Neil says with a wink.

"Until now?  You don't consider _me_ trouble, do you?" she smiled. "Sounds like you and Frank had some rough times.  Hanging offences are nothing to sneeze at.  You don't... well, you don't do anything like that anymore."  She paused.  "You don't, do you?"

Jacky puts one hand behind his back and raises the other putting three fingers up "Scouts honor!" he says with a smirk.  "Ma'am, I ain't gonna steer you wrong, I'm a scoundrel and a low-life.  I live on the edge, one minute at a time.  As far as you being trouble, jury is out on that.  If you're just going to sip at that wine though my guess would be no.  Let's see if that old phonograph thingy is here so we can dance." 

Jacky gets up and heads to the bar waiting for Greely to finish serving drinks to the poker tables.

Ruby and Jake wander their way to Greely's Saloon. Once inside Ruby heads for the bar and orders two "Of the finest whiskey you carry" from Greely. She asks him, "So how is Miss Colleen today?"

"I am of the belief that Miss Colleen is fine.  I checked in on her when I closed the place up early this morning and she was sleeping soundly.  She was gone when I woke,  she hasn't decided to ply her wares about here yet this evening, but it is early yet and she tends to be a night owl like most of us."

"Well, that's good news that she is feeling better. She was certainly acting odd last night." Ruby glances around the room while she sips at her whiskey. "I think my husband and I are going to play cards tonight. Do you think that Bobby Whittaker will be back? He didn't seem to like me much last night."

Greely grunts noncommittally.  "Not sure if he will be back or not.  Most nights he is here, some nights he's not.  Suppose just wait and find out is the best bet.  If he does show up he will be playing poker, that's for sure.  That's all he does.  Hardly even buys a drink."

Ruby shrugs, "Just wondering is all. I don't mind taking anyone's money and the rest of the fellas at the table seemed pretty fun." She smiles at Greely, then leans slightly forward on the bar. "Why don't you get us another round and then we'll go play."

"Another round coming right up.  Good luck with your gambling!"

"Thanks Mr. Greely." Ruby eyes Thom standing near the door. "Wait for those baby," she motions to Jake to watch the drinks, "I'll be right back." 

Ruby saunters over to Thom, "Hi!" she says in an easy, friendly tone. "How are you tonight? Did you get that gift I sent over earlier?"

Thom blushes in Ruby's presence.  "Uh... you sent the broom?  That was really nice of you.  I like you." Thom says the blush continuing to redden.  "Can I give you a hug?" he asks with a big smile.

"Yes, I sent the broom. And I like you too." Ruby smiles at him. "And sure, you can give me a hug, sweetie," she laughs. "I bet I'll even enjoy it." Ruby bats her eyelashes at Thom a few times and waits for his hug. 

He grabs her a bit roughly and lifts her off the ground, swinging her around in a huge bear hug as she giggles and tries to catch her breath as he squeezes her. Finally she yelps, "Put me down!" 

Thom gets flustered and puts Ruby down, almost dropping her. "I'm sorry pretty lady," he stammers. 

"It's ok, Thom," she says breathlessly, "I did enjoy it. I just don't want to make my husband too jealous," she laughs as she notices Thom looking nervously at Jake. "It was a very nice hug. And you can call me Constance, although I do like being called pretty lady," she says gently placing a hand on his arm. "You are very sweet. Now I should get back to Mr. Jacobs." 

Ruby gives him a small peck on his ruddy cheek and starts her walk back to Jake, glancing at Thom over her shoulder with a flip of her hair and a wink. 

By the time she returns to Jake her second whiskey is waiting so she drinks the first down. She cocks her head to the side as she looks into Jake's eyes, "Mind if I play cards with you tonight?" Her smile is still easy and her voice light.

"It would be a pleasure, my dear."  Jake finishes his first drink as well and takes the second to the table in the back.  "Do you folks have room for a couple more?"

Ruby follows Jake to the table with her whiskey. "Sure, have a seat," a man that Ruby doesn't recognize answers. "We'll pull up another table." 

Ruby fluffs out the skirt of her gown and sits in the chair Jake had pulled out for her. "Isn't that kind of you," Ruby smiles and reaches out her hand. "Constance Jacobs. And this is my husband Alistair."

One by one the regulars continue to fill in.  Soon the saloon is fairly full and things seem as they were the night before.  Many men are drinking, the poker game going on in the back of the room, minus Bobby Whitaker, plus a few newcomers.  Jacky leads Maddie over to the same corner where he sat the previous night.  Thom maintains his post near the door and Greely serves drinks from behind the bar.  There are a few prostitutes plying their trade but Colleen is not among them.  There is nobody in the bar who appears to have any trouble walking normally.

Jake chats amicably and watches the room while he plays.  He does not feel the need to hide his poker skills, though it feels strange to play out of his black linen pants and white silk shirt.

Ruby is the most competition for Jake and the game stays friendly with the pots only reaching the 7 - 12 dollar range.  A few of the guys wonder where Bobby is and if he is showing up.  "He's usually here by now, wonder if he's out of town again.  Did he say anything to you guys?" 

One of the regular players answers "Naw, he left all in a huff last night, didn't say if he'd be here today or not."

With a hint of apology in her voice Ruby says, "I'm afraid that might be my fault. Apparently he didn't like my speaking voice last night. He must not like me. Maybe I should go and apologize for ruining his game. Hmmm..." Ruby taps her lips like she is thinking. "Yes, I think I will, maybe tomorrow. Flush!" she chirps as she throws her cards down. "This is fun, I like it here," she says, throwing back her whiskey and motioning the bar for another.

The men all moan as Ruby takes another pot.  A waitress comes with a round of drinks and deftly swats several wandering hands as she passes out the various beverages.   

"Naw, he gets like that a lot.  He hates losing his money, but we love taking it don't we boys!"

"Mr. Whittaker travels a lot?  What does he do?" Jake asks.

"He never says where he got that money from, but he must have a bunch of it.  Built that big ol' house out the west end of town.  He doesn't travel much, just some nights he doesn't show up and when we ask him he always says 'I was out on business, now shut up and deal!'  The man does his best imitation of Bobby Whittaker.   

Everybody laughs but the newcomer at the table says "That sounds just like him, but don't let him hear that, you're liable to regret it.  He don't take kind to jokes."

Jake chuckles along in a good natured way.  "He does not like to be teased, huh.  Is he a dangerous man, or you just do not like chasing his money from the table."

"I don't think he's dangerous, I mean he's got a temper an' all, but he ain't never hurt nobody.  Bark is worse than his bite I imagine.  Yeah, he keeps coming up with more cash so we keep taking it."

"I'm sorry gentlemen," Ruby smiles, and this time there isn't a hint of apology in her voice for winning yet another pot. She quickly drinks down her whiskey. "How about I sit this hand out then, give someone else a chance to win?" She stands and stretches. "Watch my money for me darling lover," Ruby purrs and leaning towards him kisses Jake overlong on the lips. "I'm going to look for someone."

After Ruby walks away from the table Jake says, "Keep your mind on the game boys, otherwise I get the money too."

"You're a lucky man Mr. Jacobs, we'll just leave it at that.  That is one fine woman.  Can she sing and dance too?" the man says with a chuckle as he deals the next hand.

After excusing herself Ruby wanders around the saloon. Checking that Greely isn't watching her she quickly heads up the stairs. 

She positions herself down the right hallway so she can see the door but not be seen from downstairs. She waits a moment to double check that no one will hear her, then she casts her spell upon the door.

The familiar glow that only Ruby can see overlays the door.  She continues to concentrate, but she can here a voice from downstairs.  "Hey!  Who's up there, no customers upstairs tonight.  Not after last night.  Get yourself down here right now!"

Even with someone calling for her Ruby continues to concentrate, but is unable to determine what kind of magic is emanating from the door.

Jake looks over at Greely and waves him over, "A round for this table on the lucky husband before I change my mind."  Jake then keeps an eye on him to make sure he is not going to cause any serious trouble for Ruby.

After the drinks are passed around and the next hand is dealt Jake says to the new man, "No one introduced us, sir, what is your name?"

"Sorry friend, thanks for the drink by the way.  Name's Owen Gills, live over on the east side, work in the telegraph office.  What about you?"

"Yeah sure, be right there.  Thom, go upstairs and check that out, I know I heard somebody up there.  No keys tonight."  He then heads over to the card tables and takes an order. Thom obediently listens to his boss and heads towards the stairs.

"Dammit," Ruby swears. Looking both ways she still doesn't see anyone so she steps closer to the door and tries concentrating on it with her special ability.

Ruby can hear heavy footsteps on the stairs as she begins to concentrate.  She doesn't take her eyes off the door, but she can feel someone getting very close.  A strong hand lands on her shoulder and a familiar voice can be heard "Pretty Const-ance" Thom says with a struggle.  "Greely says you can't be up here tonight.  No keys he said."

"Oh, I am sorry. I wanted to check on Colleen but she isn't here." Ruby keeps her eyes on the door a few more seconds hoping to get the spell but finally looks up at the big man. "What does that mean, no keys?"

Ruby finally thinks she figures out what type of spell is on the door.  Thom scratches his head trying to determine if he should share information with Ruby.  "Greely tells Thom how many keys are out so I know how many people should be upstairs."  He lowers his voice and says "But he don't know I can't count too good." and finishes with a finger up to his pursed lips.  "Please come downstairs pretty Constance, Thom don't want any trouble."

"I won't tell," she whispers to him. She looks back at the door. "Thom, is there something special about this door? Please tell me."

"Uh... No?" Thom says quizzically.  "It is just a door."  He then turns Ruby around so she is facing the stairs and leads her down to the saloon floor.

"Alright!" Ruby lets Thom lead her downstairs. Instead of heading back to the table she heads outside to the porch to get some air. As she passes Maddie she makes eye contact and smiles at her. 

Ruby, followed closely by Thom make their way down the stairs.  Greely returns to the bar and O'Neil is speaking with him.  Greely kneels down behind the bar and returns with a box that was similar to the trunk in Turner's room.  O'Neil gives him some money and begins setting up the phonograph on the bar as a few of the patrons begin arranging the furniture to make some space for dancing.

While out there she sits on the railing and swinging her legs, she takes a teeny tiny sip straight from the flask that was tucked into her skirt. Then she leans her head on the support and drifts off into her thoughts as she gazes up at the stars.


----------



## orchid blossom

Maddie went and stood in the open doorway so she could still be seen by O'Neill, but she could also talk to Ruby.  "Nice night," she said quietly.

Ruby snaps out of her thoughts. "Yes, I can actually see some stars tonight. Although the air still seems very heavy." She looks at Kate, "I see you found a handsome man to spend the night with," Ruby smiles.

"Very handsome.  He'll be fun to spend the evening with; he's very charming.  We're going to have music for dancing, if you like to dance."

"Yes, I've seen Mr. O'Neil's charm-iness up close and personal. I'm sure you'll have a wonderful time. And I do love to dance, most especially if I can drag my husband away from the cards to dance with me." Ruby smiles at how easily she could refer to Jake as her husband and goosebumps runs up her arms as she shivers. Shaking the thought from her mind she looks back up to the stars. "It's strange," she says dreamily, "It's very dark here. Last night I couldn't see them at all. I love the stars."

As Ruby and Kate stand on the porch a figure approaches out of the darkness.  As she appears they can tell that it is a female figure wearing a dress.  A voice calls out "I thought I might find you here Mrs. Jacobs." Colleen says with a smile in her voice.  "Nice night isn't it?"

Ruby drags her eyes from the sky to Colleen. "Oh yes, very nice night." She returns the smile. "How are you feeling tonight?"

"Quite well thank you, but I heard there was no business here tonight.  Figured I might try to lure one of these drunks over to the Gordon tonight.  Four bucks is a little steep though so I doubt I'll get too far."  

Colleen makes her way past the ladies and Thom, giving the man a pinch on the cheek as she walks by.  Her hips begin to sway their suggestive sway as soon as she enters the saloon.

Maddie stayed by the door and kept her ears open, but turned back so she was looking into the room toward Jacky.

"Colleen?" Ruby calls after her. She keeps her arms wrapped around the railing for support as she strains her neck. "Why did you think I would be here tonight?"

Colleen turns around and say "Just seemed like you weren't the kind of woman to stay inside a hotel room all night, even if the only place in town looks like this one"  she turns back around and starts approaching the men.

Ruby watches Kate turn her back and eye Mr. O'Neil. Was she worried that Colleen might snag him? Ruby shrugs and says out loud to no one in particular, "She's right." She turns her gaze back up to the stars as she lets her worries completely slip away.

Soon Jacky begins making his way towards "Maddie" as some scratchy sounding music can be heard from the phonograph on the bar.  "Not as good as the real thing, but it beats not dancing at all.  Care to join me?  I do much better with a partner."

"You'd look rather silly dancing all alone, I must admit.  I would love to dance, and I still find those phonographs just amazing."  Maddie put her hand in his and let him lead her out into the space that had been cleared out.

"It's been a while, I hope I remember how to do this!" O'Neil says as he grasps Kate's hand and puts the other on his hip.  He is a little rusty at first but within a minute or so he is deftly leading Kate across the saloon floor in a lively dance.  Soon other couples join them making the makeshift dance area a bit crowded.

"You remember very well.  Seems we've started a fad."  Maddie smiled a sweet, slightly shy smile.  "How long do you think you'll be in town?  I'm stuck here until the stage comes back, or I can find someone to take me to the next town."

"Well I figure I'll be here until I either run out of money or find what I'm looking for," Jacky says.  "I happen to have plenty of money at the moment so I am hoping for the later of the two options." 

Back at the poker game Jake answers Owen Gills question.   "Oh, I thought the missus introduced us.  Alistair Jacobs, from Denver."  Jake nods and smiles.  "You would be the first to hear any news here abouts I suppose.  Anything happening here about?"

"Well, I am not supposed to share the telegraphs, supposed to keep them confidential.  But I will say that there is supposed to be someone arriving in town that might be able to help us with what's been going on lately, you know the strange deaths and all.  Your deal Mr. Jacobs."

Chester pipes up, "Come on you can tell us. I mean, this guy's coming here soon, right. We're going to find out anyway."

"Sorry sir, I probably said more than I should have.  Especially with strangers around.  No offense.  Oh, look at that, full house!  6's full of Queens."

Chester shrugs, "Suit yourself." He peeks at his hand and tosses the cards on the table. "Damn. A pair of kings."

Owen Gills excuses himself from the table "Time for a break boys, one too many beers I think, need to use the outhouse."  

He gets up and heads for the back door but then just as quickly as he got up he turns around and heads back to the table.  "Spoke a bit too soon maybe, looks like trouble is coming."

As Owen sits back down, three rough looking men come in the back door.  The lead man is a hulking figure, matching Thom for size.  He wears a red shirt and a black duster.  He needs a shave as the course black hair on his face indicates.

He is followed by a young man with blonde hair who would probably be considered handsome by most if it weren't for the sneer on his face.  He wears a white duster and white gloves.

Lastly is a man who looks like he has been on a two week bender, he is unwashed and unshaved.  He appears nervous and has his hand near knife sheath.

All three men appear to be drunk by the way they stagger.

Chester looks at the others at the table. "Do you know these guys?"

 "Who are they?" Jake asks.

One of the men answers in a low voice, "The big guy in front is Nevada Dan, the one behind him with the white duster is 'Gloves' Williams and that last guy is Eugene Smith, he owns the ranch where they all work."

Chester whispers back, "Why are they trouble? 'cause they're drunk?"

"Just watch" Chester is told.

Jake just watches them out of the corner of his eye, and continues to play cards.  He glances at the door and Ruby outside periodically.

Minerva has been sitting quietly sipping her drink and watching the action. As the 3 men enter the saloon she sits up straighter and nudges Nanuet. She places her hand on her pistol hidden in the secret pocket of her dress and continues to watch.

Nanuet responds to the nudge.  He nonchalantly reaches down to check his knife and loosen it in its sheath.  He slides his chair back a bit and finishes his drink in a big gulp.

O'Neil's head turns towards the back door as the three men come in "So much for a fun night, these three are idiots.  Let’s get some air."

"Who are they?" she said, looking with wide eyes and taking his arm.  "You've seen them before?"

"Local yokels.  I think one of them owns a farm or something nearby.  They come here to cause trouble or at least that is what I've seen of them so far.  Ruin my fun."

"_Our fun_," Maddie said.  "Are they dangerous or just bothersome?"

"Sorry, our fun, that's what I meant.  Dangerous or bothersome?  My guess is both, but so far I have managed to avoid them for the most part.  I bet they give that Indian hell though, seems to me they don't like white folks."

"What kind of trouble do they cause?" she asked, moving with him toward the door.  "Fights?  So what do we do for fun now?  This is the only saloon left in town, isn't it?

"They don't usually stick around too long.  I am sure someone saw them and fetched the sheriff.  He doesn't harbor any love for them, last couple of times he handled things pretty well."

"The poor Sheriff.  As if he didn't have enough troubles."

Nevada Dan walks over to the card table and grabs a drink right out of one of the locals hands as he is about to drink.  He makes his way towards the dance floor, people parting the way for him.  He sees Nanuet and starts heading right towards him.

Eugene follows behind Dan and continues to finger his knife while "Gloves" Williams hangs back and rests one hand on his gun, occasionally giving his white duster the once over with his free hand ridding it of imaginary dust particles.

Greely calls for Thom and then says "Hey boys, no trouble tonight now.  I had enough problems last night.  Let's keep it civil."

Outwardly Minerva looks relaxed and unconcerned. "Oh, Oh. Looks like trouble" Minerva says under her breath.

Jake says, "Good time for a short break."  He finishes his drink and pushes his chair back.  When he stands he turns and surreptitiously tucks his duster behind his holster.  He walks across the room to the bar and takes a view of the room as he does.

Ruby enjoys the quiet of the stars peering back at her. She decides it's time for another drink so she wanders back inside and heads to the bar. Oblivious to the drama going on side she leans up against it and waves to Greely. "Mr. Greely, sir, I'd like another whiskey please."

"Sure honey, just as soon as I take care of these boys here.  They're just ahead of you.  So what'll it be boys?" Greely asks.

Nevada Dan doesn't turn around but continues to look at Nanuet.  "Double whiskey for me and the boys" he slurs, "don't waste the good stuff on us."  He then turns to Nanuet and glares.  "What are you doing here savage?  Don't you know we don't like your kind around here?"

Rubys raises an eyebrow but barely looks concerned.

Nanuet keeps his simmering anger under control as he looks up at the man. "I'm just here minding my business sir, enjoying a night out with my woman."

Nevada Dan gives Minerva a lewd look, undressing her with his eyes.  "Savages should mate with their own kind, right boys?"  The other two laugh and nod.

"You tell 'em Dan!" yells out Williams.  "You tell that savage!  We don't want his kind here!"

Chester sees Nevada Dan making a beeline for Nanuet. He gets up from the table. "Excuse me, I need a drink." He moseys towards the bar.

Nanuet stands and blocks the man's view of Minerva. "Well, perhaps you should remember that when choosing a mate for yourself. Now I am here minding my own business and I would suggest you do the same." Nanuet flexes his hand that is closest to his knife but tries to keep a calm look on his face.

"Oh really?  You're making suggestions now huh?  Well I suggest you and me take this outside where I can show you what to do with your suggestion."  

Greely shakes his head and yells out again "Now Dan, just simmer down.  Here have a whiskey on the house.  You and your boys come and sit down here at the bar and have a round on the house."

Williams yells back at Greely "Shut up old man, we have things under control, just pour the drinks and we'll get 'em when were damn well ready."

Eugene continues to finger the knife he has now removed from it's sheath as he scans the room back and forth.

"Another one for me," Jake tells Greely and then turns to watch 'Gloves' closely.  He looks across to Nanuet and tries to catch his eyes, smile and nod towards the man in the white duster.

Standing outside the door, Kate heard the foul words the hooligans were slinging at her friend and bristled.  "Who are they to accuse anyone of being savage?" she said quietly to O'Neill.  "Seems to me they're the barbarians."

"You're too kind" Jacky replied.  "If it bothers you I'll see what I can do.  So far they've left me out of their little games.  Maybe I can talk some sense into them."

Maddie considered for a moment.  "It does bother me, but I wouldn't want to endanger you.  They don't seem like people on whom sense is going to have much effect."

"Well I appreciate the concern, and I think you're right on with the sense part.  Seem pretty thick to me."  Maddie sees O'Neil reach down to his holster as he talks, wiggling the weapon slightly.

Chester gets to the other side of the bar so that he and Jake bracket the scene. "Mr. Greely, I want another beer, please."  Greely looks over at Chester and raises his hands slightly as if to say "wait".

Ruby hears some shouting and turns away from the bar. She calls out, "Hey, can you come and get your drinks please? I can't get the attention of the bartender until you come and get your damn drinks. And I'm thirsty! So stop being rude. Get your drinks before you pick on the savage."

Nevada Dan spins around after Ruby's comments.  He storms over to her pushing "Gloves" Williams aside on his way.  He grabs a drink off the bar and slams it back then gets right in Ruby's face and says "You weren't talking to me were you?  Nobody talks to Nevada Dan like that, you hear me?" he then turns and spits on the floor.

Chester says under his breath, "Oh, you shouldn't have done that." He flexes his hands in preparation for a bar fight.

Ruby doesn't back down but instead makes a face as she wipes some spit off her face. "Yes, I was talking to you. How would you like it if you spent the ENTIRE day dreaming about the whiskey you were going to enjoy that night but someone was keeping you from it? And let me tell you something," she scrunches her nose, "Spitting on the floor like that is just gross. If you would have gotten it my gown or shoe I'd be mighty upset. I don't share spit with strangers."

"Now, you want to enjoy some whiskey with me?" Without breaking her gaze on Nevada Dan she waves her hand in the air. "Mr. Greely, make that two whiskeys pronto."

Jake doesn't take his eye's off 'Gloves' but says, "I would not mess with her, it can be very dangerous."

Dan is obviously just looking for trouble as he disregards Ruby's offer for a drink and Jake's warning.  He turns to Eugene Smith who still stands near the back of the room and says "Hey Gene, you hear this little girl backsass me?  You believe this?"  Dan then turns around looks at Ruby "Nobody talks back to me, you do what you are told woman."  He then backhands Ruby across the face and steps away from the bar.

Ruby stands there with her mouth hanging open, but only for a second before she returns Dan's slap, but with her fist closed and all her weight behind it.

Ruby's fist hits the ruffian square in the jaw.  His jaw cracks and his head snaps back and to the side and he staggers backwards.  He then rapidly shakes his head back and forth and laughs.  He then turns back to Ruby and reaches for her grabbing her and flinging her easily across the saloon crashing into the tables.  Nevada Dan then reaches across the bar and snatches the whiskey bottle out of Greely's hand and starts drinking from it.  His two partners laugh at the situation.

Minerva startles as Ruby, like a rag doll, is effortlessly tossed across the room. She quickly casts protection against evil upon herself and rushes across the room toward the door, gripping the pistol with the magic bullets, still hidden in her skirt.

As soon as Kate saw Dan slap Ruby, her hand pulled free of Jacky's and went down the front of her dress to pull the Derringer from her bodice.

Jake launches himself at the big man and since he is off balance he is able to tackle him to the ground.  He laughs with glee.  "Finally a man willing to fight for a woman!  He swings wildly at Jake and misses but then scrambles free and begins to stand up.

Chester grabs at "Gloves" but the man is too quick and too strong for him.  He manages to slip out of the grab and draws and points his gun at Chester.  "Don't do anything stupid, this ain't your fight."

"Damn. You got me." Chester folds his arms and tries not to look at the others, in case they're dong something. At least Gloves has to pay attention to him, instead of helping Dan out.

Eugene Smith just watches, appearing almost as amazed at the others at the spectacle.

Jake remembers what Red taught him about bar fighting and attempts to hamstring the man before he can get up.

Jake's attempt at preventing the man from standing up is unsuccessful as he clambers to his feet.  He grabs at Jake and pulls him to his feet.  "Shall we dance?" he says with a sneer.

In moments any chance of a clear shot was gone and Jake and Chester jumped into the fray.  With Jacky still standing next to her it would be difficult to cast anything.  With luck, he would run in and help and she would be free to act.

Unfortunately for Kate, Jacky O'Neil believes his place is right next to his date protecting her from any harm that might come her way.  He watches the scuffle, wincing and making faces anytime a blow is struck.

After Ruby is flung 20 feet across the saloon and crashes into the tables she is momentarily dazed. Luckily she was well on her way to drunk and high and some of the pain is temporarily suppressed. She moans as she rises off the floor, holding her left arm to her chest. Dizzy, it takes a moment for her to rise and get her bearings. Besides the burning on her cheek, the pounding in her head and the throbbing in her arm she feels a warm liquid sensation on her forehead. Reaching up she gingerly touches the spot then stretches out her hand in front of her. Dark red blood drips off her fingers and plops to the floor.

Even in her stupor she realizes where Dan is standing and that no mere mortal could launch someone like that across the room. After her fuzzy ah ha moment she wastes no time lifting up her skirt and grabbing her gun off her thigh as she starts walking.

She takes some long strides and before she knows it she is standing behind Dan pointing her gun at his head. "You should have had the drink Dan... Now let go of my husband before I blow your brains out all over him."

Dan looks at Ruby and laughs.  "And you should have stayed on the floor!" he says.  He looks her right in the eyes and Ruby can feel her will falter.  She lowers the gun and says "Please, don't hurt him" in a weak voice.

Meanwhile, Jake attempts to flip out of his hold pushing off his chest but he finds the man's grip is inhumanly strong.  He does his best but cannot find success.  

Dan then drags Jake closer to the door saying "Now, let's take this outside!"

Jake struggles to reach a vial of holy water in his shirt pocket and then spill it on Dan's hand.  Jake says, "I think someone needs to cool off."

A sudden rush of emotion fills Ruby as she is dragged back to the spot Colin Turner had brought her before. Tears start welling in her eyes as she looks on helplessly, Jake being dragged out towards the street. The crowd all stood, enthralled and terrified of the action going on in the saloon.

Ruby runs over to the big guy Thom and grabs his arm. With tears streaming down her face she pleads, "T-thom, p-please help him. Please. D-don't let him get hurt."

Since the man has Jake by the shirt he is able to reach the vial and flick the stopper off and splash some of the liquid on the man's hand.  

Nevada Dan howls in pain as his skin begins burns where the water has come in contact with it.  He releases his grip on Jake for a moment as he is shocked by the pain.  

"Gloves" Williams turns his attentions towards Dan, Jake and Ruby when he hears the scream.  Eugene Smith takes a pair of steps towards their direction as well the knife now held defiantly out in front of him.

Thom, now brandishing a 3 foot long piece of 2 by 4  makes his way towards the fray and bellows "Don't hurt pretty Constance or her friends!"   Oddly though he stops almost in mid stride and stands complacent in the middle of the floor, halway between the doorway and the bar.  Thom looks down at Ruby the piece of lumber now hanging limply by his side.  He looks at her sadly but does not react other than to change his expression from anger to sadness.

Minerva races to the door and blocks the exit to the saloon. She raises her arms, revealing her holy symbol  and with the the wrath of her goddess Minerva shining in her eyes yells. "Begone foul one!"

Dan winces at the sight of the holy symbol in Minerva's hand and turns his head away from it.  However it is only momentary and he soon regains his composure.  He turns back towards Minerva his eyes now aglow as if his soul was burning, fangs now protruding where benign teeth were only moments before.

Once Nanuet sees that "Gloves" attention has been distracted away from Chester he takes his knife and throws it at the man's back.  The blade strikes squarely but somehow it is turned aside and falls harmlessly to the ground.

Jake shakes himself free and steps back five feet from Nevada Dan.  While stepping back he is cross drawing his long barrelled Colt and saying loudly, "Something wrong with water blessed by the gods, vampire?"  Jake fires one incendiary round at the large man's chest from point blank range.

Minerva is shaken by the ineffectivness of her prayers. "_Once again the gods have failed to heed my call to destroy evil._" She quickly scrambles out of range  and pulls out a vial of holy water when Jake draws his weapon.

Holding her breath and sobbing Ruby watches helplessly as Jake is being dragged out. But she takes a tiny breath in as Jake breaks free and pulls his gun. She quickly prays to the goddess Aphrodite to watch over her lover and best friend, especially because she can't. She remembers what Jake said to her back in Promise City, about needing her help.

Still holding her arm, battered and bruised, she turns her attentions to Eugene Smith, refusing to look him in the eyes but otherwise keeping close attention on him. With tears still running down her bruised cheek she raises her gun at him and says definately, "Stay where you are."

Jake fires the fiery ammunition directly at the creature.  He is instantaneously engulfed in flames.  He screams and flails for a few moments before the now well known cloud of gas takes his place.  The cloud of gas floats out the doorway into the night.

Almost simultaneously another gunshot can be heard, this one coming from outside.  Kate and Jacky O'Neil turn to see Sheriff Wilson and a stranger wearing a full-length black robe with a large silver holy symbol around his neck.  There is a peacemaker strapped to one hip and a hammer and mallet strapped to the other.  

Sheriff Wilson was the source of the gunfire as he as fired a shot straight up into the air before entering the saloon.  He makes his way inside the door way with the newcomer right behind him.  "Alright, I've had enough of you roughnecks causing trouble in my town.  I'm taking you all in this time, I've had enough!"

Eugene Smith gives a sneer to Ruby before he follows his fellow blood sucker in turning to gaseous form and retreating.  "Gloves" Williams is quick to do the same.

After the vampires turn to gas Ruby stands for a moment, stunned at the events. With a trembling hand she reaches out for her whiskey, still sitting on the bar, and drinks it quickly down. Then she runs into Jake's arms, sobbing, burying her bruised face in his shoulder.

*       *       *       *       *       *

Minerva looks around the room to verify that everyone is o.k. and then with shaky knees, lowers herself onto the nearest chair. She spots a drink sitting on the table beside her and without thinking pick it up and downs it in one gulp. 

Jake manages to holster his weapon before Ruby attaches herself to him.  He holds her tight and mutters, "Mierda," while still glancing around the room and back at the sherriff.  "I'm glad you showed up, though I will say a few minutes earlier would have been better." 

Sheriff Wilson nods to Jake.  "Got here as fast as I heard the news. Old Ned Rooster saw those troublemakers riding in to town.  He knew they would be up to no good, been making problems for me for a month now.  Ned came and fetched me and I figured this would be the first place to look, glad I did.  Everybody OK?" 

Ruby lifts up her head and touches her forehead, a bit of fresh blood on her fingertips. "Uh, I hit my head on those tables back there, I'm, uh, a little dizzy. Plus I think I might have broken my arm." As soon as she tries to flex her fingers she grimaces, so keeps it still. She gently touches her face, it still smarting from the powerful slap but doesn't comment about it. 

"I think I need a lot more drinks, that'll help." She is quiet for a minute then says, "I was right earlier, about them. You have monsters here." 

Chester draws his guns when "Gloves" turns his back on him. "What in Hades? More of these things?" Before he can fire, the sheriff enters Greely's. He holsters his weapons and rushes to Ruby and Jake. "Jake, Ruby are you OK? Looks like Turner isn't the only one we have to worry about." 

Ruby puts on a brave face, "I think I'm a bit hurt but I'll be alright." Then she shudders, "And I think you're right about having more troubles then we already do. Are you alright? And where is K..." Ruby stops herself short as she looks around but says no more. 

"That's good. I'm fine. "Gloves" pulled a gun on me, but the sheriff showed up quick. I saw Maddie in the far corner of the room." Chester looks around the bar for her. "I reckon these blood monsters aren't much of a secret anymore." 

Ruby looks to the Sheriff but eyes the stranger, "Who's this guy you have with you?" 

Jake lets the others talk while trying to get Nanuet or Minerva to come over.  'Ruby is hurt', he mouths soundlessly at the first one to look his way. 

Minerva notices Jake motioning to her. She taps Nanuet on the arm and nods towards Jake. "I think Ruby is hurt." The two  clerics go over and Minerva bends over Ruby to examine her injuries. She places her hand on Ruby's arm and prays silently for a moment. "There. Does that feel any better?" she says softly to Ruby. 

Ruby tentatively flexes her fingers and notices an improvement. "Yes, it feels a bit better, thank you Minerva." Her face still smarted and Ruby knew well enough by now that cure spells healed the damage but not the bruises, and she could only imagine just how bruised she would get. 

Minerva picks up Ruby's drink. "I think you may have the right idea here," she says and takes a long sip, draining the glass almost completely.  She shudders, "This doesn't taste right. Must be bad whiskey. Either that or all this evil just leaves a bad taste in my mouth." Before Ruby can respond she takes the glass to the bar and instructs the barkeep, "Please dispose of this and prepare us two fresh ones from a different bottle. I believe that your whiskey has gone bad." 

Ruby's eyes widen slightly as she silently watches Minerva drink her whiskey down. She had gotten a couple of drops of laudanum into it while no one was watching and now the priestess was going to get a taste of a new kind of medicine. But Ruby was really too upset, too scared, too hurt, and still a bit too influenced herself to really be able to process what was happening. She gives Minerva a half hearted smile. "Yes, must be something wrong with the whiskey, although I didn't notice anything myself," she lies. 

Greely takes the glass from Minerva with a puzzled look on his face.  "Bad whiskey, I'm not sure I believe that."  He puts the glass up to his nose and inhales deeply.  "Nothing wrong with the whiskey, someone's doctoring their drinks is all.  I'll be glad to get you a couple of fresh ones though." 

"Minerva looks momentarily panicked. "Doctored? What do you mean doctored? With what?" 

"Well I can't be positive, but if I had to guess I would say it is probably laudanum.  Somebody must have a headache or something."  He opens a new whiskey bottle and pours Minerva two generous glasses.  "On the house." he says as he slides them over.  "Be right back." 

Maddie's eyes were open wide as she shivered outside the saloon.  Still, Katherine's instincts were saying this masquerade had gone on long enough.  She was needed now, Maddie was a distraction. "I....I want to go back to the hotel, please," she said to Jacky.  "I'm sorry.  I don't feel like having fun anymore." 

"I quite understand.  That was some scene back there.  Let me walk you back" Jacky offers. 

"Thank you."  Maddie took his arm and wasted no time in getting back to the hotel.  "I'm sure you want to go back," she said when they arrived.  "It's sure to quiet down soon, and you still have most of your day.  I'll be fine now.  Thank you, Jacky," she said with the brightest smile she could muster. 

Jacky nods his head and gives a wide smile in return.  "Well if you're still around for a few days perhaps we could give it another try.  I was starting to enjoy myself.  Have a good night Maddie, I'm sure I'll see you around."   

O'Neil then turns and leaves, apparently headed back to the saloon. 

Maddie stayed outside watching O'Neill until he was out of sight.  She then stepped inside the hotel lobby and checked to see if it was deserted.  Making the change to Kate would need to be done with good timing.  And maybe an illusion or two.  But first she needed O'Neill to believe she had gone to her room, and then to get back out as Kate, unseen. 

Inside Greely's saloon the newcomer shuffles his way past the sheriff and introduces himself.  "Name's Nolan Edwards.  Looks like you folks handled yourselves pretty well here, might be able to use your help.  Hunting these things down is a dangerous game though, have to know what you're doing." 

The man looks to be in his 60's but is fit as a fiddle.  He talks with a southwestern accent and speaks loudly and clearly. 

Ruby stretches out her uninjured hand and starts introducing herself but as soon as he mentions needing their help she pulls her hand back. Handled ourselves well? I just got beat up! I’m not sure we DID handle ourselves well here Mr. Edwards. And I for one do not look forward to doing it again.” She immediately withdraws from the conversation and heads outside, back to looking at her stars. She leans up against the wall of the saloon and tries to keep her tears in, the ones that she was so sure this morning were gone for good. 

Nolan Edwards begins to speak in an even, soothing voice, but Ruby is already gone.  He realizes her state of mind and since she is a stranger to him he decides to let her go.  "Well Sheriff, you got the right man.  I'll set to it first thing in the morning.  I think I'll head to the hotel and settle in, get started first thing tomorrow." 

Sheriff Wilson who looks exhausted just nods.  He heads to the bar and waits for Greely to return so that he can get served. 

Once things have settled down a bit several of the patrons leave for the evening mumbling about checking on things and getting an early start for the next day. 

Greely tells Thom to start cleaning up and putting the furniture back where it is supposed to be.  He heads outside to where Ruby is standing.   

"Sorry about that ma'am are you OK?  I'm not sure what has gotten into those boys lately.  They used to be customers of Thom's and lately they've been around here.  At first they were fine, but now they seem to have gone out of their minds.  Should I go fetch the doctor for you?" 

Ruby wipes her eyes and stands up straighter when the man walks outside. "Oh, Mr. Greely, you startled me for a moment. It's alright, it's not your fault." Ruby is quiet for a moment. "Yes, I would like the doctor, perhaps he can meet me over at my room, I'm going back there soon." She is quiet again then her brows furrow. "What do you mean customers of Thom's?" 

"Thom used to own a saloon about 2 blocks from here.  Couldn't run the place after his accident so I hired him on, you know, to help out around here.  I'll fetch the doc for you.  Let me know if there is anything I can do to help you out." 

"Oh he did?" Ruby shakes her head. "Poor Thom. He seems so nice, that's such a shame. As for the men, they've obviously become monsters. Hopefully this new guy the sheriff got can help you." She looks back up into the sky. "Thanks Mr. Greely, just the doctor will do." 

"You can just call me Greely, everybody else does.  Again, I'm sorry, hopefully they won't be coming back anytime soon.  I guess I best be getting back inside.  I wouldn't stay out here alone if I were you Mrs. Jacobs." 

"I'm only two steps away from the door. But thank you." 

She watches Greely return to the saloon and falls back against the wall. She rubs her head, some dried blood flaking under her fingers as she shudders. Overcome with emotions Ruby suddenly feels exhausted and longs for her bed.

"Damn it Ruby!" Minerva says scanning the room, for the red headed she devil, but Ruby has already left.   "Laudanum." she mutters. She spies Nanuet across the room and brings the drinks over to him and hands him one. "Ummm, Have you seen Ruby anywhere?" 

"I think she might have gone outside, I thought I saw her go out the front door.  Might be best to just let her be though.  I think that monster might have controlled her actions again.  She just let him go, never took the shot, that is not like her.  She probably just wants to be left alone."

"Yes, Poor Ruby. She says not sounding very sympathetic. It's been a tough night for everyone now hasn't it? I need to talk to her and find out what she's been putting in the whiskey."

Nanuet looks puzzled.  "Putting in the whiskey?  I don't understand.  What would she be putting in her whiskey?"

"Laudanum. She's drinking laudanum, and I need to know how much she put in the glass, because I just drank the whole damn thing." She giggles.

"Laud-ah-numb?" Nanuet says stumbling over the words.  "I don't know what that is, but uh... are you OK?"

Nanuet stands up and begins his own search for Ruby.  He spies Jake and heads over to him dragging Minerva with him.  "Are you OK Jake?  Is Ruby OK?  Do you know where she went?"

Minerva follows along behind Nanuet. "Ya, Mr. Cookie. Where's that she devil of yours." Minerva laughs again.

Jake could be the center of attention when he needed to be, but unlike Ruby he also could disappear in plain sight.  He needed a moment to think, and just blended in saying nothing and listening to the conversations going on around him.  _Was I the only one who saw three men turn into wisps of vapor right before our eyes?_

Jake blinks a moment and then focuses on Nanuet's face.  "On the porch, she is on the porch." He raises his eyebrows and looks oddly at Minerva and then back to Nanuet questioningly.

Minerva now thinks that the whole situation is hysterical and just continues to laugh.

"I think she might be putting something in her drink.  Minerva drank from her glass and says that she is putting Laudanum in her whiskey whatever that is."  Nanuet then points to Minerva and says "And now she's acting a little off center.  I wanted to check with Ruby and see if I can figure out what is going on."

"No, never mind. I'm fine now!" Minerva says grinning widely. "As a matter of fact I feel GREAT!" she spins and stumbles into Nanuet, giggling.

"I am as blind as an old mole at high noon," Jake says shaking his head.  "Flowers my indian friend, more accurately poppies.  Makes you feel good, a little too good.  Similar to what they smoke over a Wong's back in town."

Kate returned to the saloon to find Ruby sitting on the porch.  "You never change, do you honey?  Always outside looking at the stars," she smiled.

Ruby pulls her knees to her chest and smiles up at Kate. She doesn't think twice about the fact that Kate is Kate and not Maddie. "I guess not," she says softly, "I really like the stars. And Jake does too, which makes it even better. At least I think he does." Ruby glances down at her bruised wrist but doesn't say anything else.

Kate bent down and lifted up Ruby's wrist.  "When we go to that hotel there, I'll put something on that wrist to help keep the bruising down."  She leaned down and kissed her friend's forehead.  "Jake loves the stars so much he found the only one that lives on earth to love.  How about we go inside and surprise the others?"

Ruby fought even harder to hold back her tears. "That was really nice Kate, what you said about Jake. I'm really glad you're here. But please go inside, I'd rather be alone for a few minutes. I'm sure you saw what happened."

"I did," she whispered.  "It's why I'm here."  In a normal tone of voice she said, "I understand, just make sure you sit so we can see you through the doorway, alright?"

"I'll stay right here Kate, I promise."

Kate squeezed Ruby's shoulder and went inside the saloon.  It was rather a relief when not one male head turned to take any special notice of her.  She looked around the room and spotted Nanuet, Minerva, and Jake and headed over.  "How typical," she said with a smile.  "I can't leave you alone for a moment, can I?"

Jake nods and says, "I am glad you were able to catch up with us Katherine."

She leaned down and kissed Jake's cheek.  "I thought you might need me.  And Constance might too."

"HEY KATIE! " Minerva says slapping Katherine on the back.

Kate immediately stiffened.  "Don't call me that, Miss Florencia.  Ever."

She turned to Jake and said, "I'm not sure when your lady started this new habit.  But it might not be too late to break it without the usual difficulties."

"You know Katherine," she giggles. "You should loosen those corset strings of yours a notch or two."

Jake sighs.  At a different time this would be funny.  "I need to talk to, ah, my wife for a minute.  I would like to know what Nolan can tell us, but I think I need to check outside first.  Perhaps you three should speak to him and I will join you in a few minutes."  Jake then looks at Nanuet and shrugs, "Or maybe two of you."

"There was only one person who ever called me by that name, madam.  As you are not he, I'd appreciate it if you kept your opinions on my corset to yourself."  Kate turned to Nanuet and asked, "Who is Nolan?"

"I apologize if I have offended you. Madam." Minerva says with a low curtsy trying to keep a straight face." But may I suggest that perhaps if you allowed someone to loosen that corset for you, you would find it easier to... well breathe."

"I will accept your apology when you are sober and actually mean it, Priestess."

Nanuet steps up beside Minerva trying to break the conversation between her and Kate. "I believe Nolan is the man the town sheriff had sent for to help with the little problem they've been having around here.  Seems pretty cocky to me.  Haven't met the guy yet though so I have to give him a fair shake before I make any judgement."

Kate nodded. "I think a man would have to be confident to make his living as a monster slayer.  Is he here now?"

"I was just trying to be helpful..." Minerva smirks. "And I will have you know that I am not drunk..I am.." She grabs Nanuet’s arm and looks up at him. "Nanuet what am I?" she giggles. "Well whatever I am it's not so bad. Talk to Ruby maybe she'll give you some too."

"I'd prefer not, thank you.  I'm familiar with it," Kate said flatly.

"Si, I was going to kill her, but I feel so damn good now. It would spoil the mood. I'll kill her tomorrow." She giggles.  I think I have to go now though," she turns to Nanuet. "Por favor, Mi Amor. Take me home."

Chester comes up to the group. "No, you just missed him, Kate. He went to his hotel. I reckon you saw those three troublemakers turn into steam, right? I wouldn't be surprised if they were more of those vampires. Things are getting worse not better. Speaking of which, what's gotten into Minerva? She's acting crazy."

"Chester," Kate said warmly and gave him a quick hug.  When she was close she whispered in his ear, "Yes I saw."

Chester returns the hug, with a bit of surprise. He whispers back, "Then we've got much more problems than just Turner."

She let go and said in a more normal tone of voice.  "Miss Florencia has accidentally taken some Laudanum, which is affecting her very oddly.  Most of the time people become very relaxed when they take it.  But I suppose she didn't get much, and combined with alcohol it might have just relaxed her inhibitions a bit."

"Why would someone do that? Isn't that stuff meant for headaches? It doesn't make much sense. Uh-oh, here she comes. With these new monsters around, we need to take more care."

"Ruby's been taking it since asked her to drink less.  I wouldn't worry about the Priestess, she knows it's a bad idea.  I already talked to Ruby about it, but it seems she didn't listen."

Nanuet is pulling Minerva toward the door when Chester arrives. "Well hello there Mr. Cheshire" she giggles. "I mean Chester. You sure were quick on your feet tonight, Deputy. Just like a cat!  "I know! I shall call you Cheshire Cat." Like the cat in the story." She puts her arm around him in a comradely gesture and gives him a wide Cheshire cat grin. "Have you read the book? It's a wonderful book! I have read it many, many times." She leans in and whispers loudly, "Do you think he could have been talking about this town when he wrote it?" and standing straight and striking a pose she gaily recites a section of it's text as Nanuet continues to try and drag her to the door.

_"But I don't want to go among mad people," Alice remarked.
"Oh, you can't help that," said the Cat: "we're all mad here. I'm mad. You're mad."
"How do you know I'm mad?" said Alice.
"You must be," said the Cat, "or you wouldn't have come here."_

Minerva bows and continues to giggle as Nanuet finally gets her through the door. The last thing Chester hears is Minerva yelling from the street.  "Buenos Noches, Chester Cat! If I were you I would make myself invisible. I think we have fallen down the rabbit hole! Everyone in this town is crazy!"

And it seems like the craziest one right now just might be you!" Nanuet says lightheartedly.  

"I am glad that you have decided now is a good time to go back to the hotel though, that way I can keep my eye on you.” Nanuet attempts to guide Minerva back to the hotel as she animatedly chats to him about whatever pops into her fuzzy brain. "I think that we have fallen down the rabbit hole, Mi Amore.  Do you not agree that Chester would make a fine Cheshire cat?... And Ruby and Jake are obviously the queen and knave of Tarts."
She recites in a sing-song voice as she walks backwards facing Nanuet,

_The Queen of Hearts, she made some tarts,
All on a summer day:
The Knave of Hearts, he stole those tarts,
And took them quite away!_

"Katherine could be the Queen of Hearts. She can be so stuffy sometimes!” She imitates Katherine’s posture, shakes her finger at Nanuet and in a stern voice mimics. “There was only one person who ever called me by that name, madam.  As you are not he, I'd appreciate it if you kept your opinions on my corset to yourself…” She changes her stance and says equally sternly. “I will accept your apology when you are sober and actually mean it, Priestess." Minerva raises her finger to the sky and proclaims to the dark night  "Off with their heads!"  Before she breaks down into another fit of giggles. 

Kate stood stiffly as the Priestess's voice carried into the saloon.  "As I am not needed here, I will go get myself a room at the hotel.  Good night.  Good night, Chester."

She walked softly out of the saloon, past Ruby on the stairs and Jake on the street and into the hotel where she called for the innkeeper to arrange for her lodgings.


----------



## orchid blossom

Once outside Jake sits on the porch with his back to the wall of the saloon, his hat resting on his knee.  Looking at Ruby he says, "Greely's is not as relaxing as I expected."

Ruby opens her eyes at Jake but doesn't lift her head. "No, well, you didn't come here to relax, did you?" She blinks her cloudy eyes a couple of times, "And I didn't get to celebrate like I expected either."

"Frustrating, I agree."  Jake glances up at the stars.  "With perseverance and luck though, we still have each other.  Therefore, we have more opportunities for relaxation and celebration."

"Yes darling, we still have each other." Ruby keeps her head down but closes her eyes again. "I need to get out of here, get back to the hotel." She turns her face away from Jake, trying to hide the soon to be bruise.

"I would like to speak with that Nolan Edwards character, but I will not leave you alone.  You can wait here for me for a few minutes, go back with Katherine if I can convince her and I will meet you back in a short while, or if neither is to your liking I will just find him in the morning.  You choose."  Jake's tone is soothing and not at all condescending.

Ruby sighs, "What do YOU want to do Jake?" She realizes her little slip, picks up her head and looks around but takes another sigh when she sees that no one is around.

"I want to speak to him now and have you wait for me."

"I will wait if you want me too, you know I will. But I really want a bath and the doctor is going to meet me there soon too. I just don't want to stay here too much longer. I know you understand."

Jake nods in response, his face somber.  He reaches out and gently touches her hand.  "I will be quick."

He takes a few quick steps down the street and catches up with Nolan Edwards.  He politely but firmly interrupts the man.  "Sir, I heard what you said.  Perhaps we can be of use to each other, though my plans for the next several days are unclear.  However if my wife and I do not make it through the night alive I will not be much use to you... or worse.  I seem to have made more enemies of vampires tonight, more than I already had if that is possible.  Let us plan to meet for breakfast and speak further.  What I need from you for tonight is some advice to keep us safe until the morning light."  Jake clears his throat, "Especially since that larger one seemed to have influenced my wife during our little encounter tonight."

"You know sir, I like your style." Edwards says offering to shake Jake's hand.  "I normally would decline your offer for breakfast, as I am usually a creature of the night like most of my prey but tomorrow my plan is to get my bearings around here so I will be up during the day.  As for tonight, keep your windows closed tightly.  I understand you are staying at the hotel, so that means they can enter freely, but normally they cannot enter private places without being invited first, something to keep in mind.  Garlic does help keep them at bay, as well as a holy symbol if you have faith in it.  If you and your friends can keep a watch at night you might be better off, at least if they come you will have warning.  During the evenings it is best to keep away from people you don't trust.  One look into the eyes of one of these creatures could be your doom.  And drink or anything that dulls your mind is just and advantage to these creatures.  They not only prey on your blood, but on your mind as well so it is best to keep it as sharp as possible.  Good luck sir and I will see you tomorrow morning."

"Luck.  Yes, luck to you sir."  Jake stands there watching him walk away.  "Mierda." 

Ruby watches Jake stride back into the saloon. She closes her eyes again and starts quickly fading into her thoughts. _If Jake is there how can I get another bottle of laudanum? Especially since he will be watching over me like a hawk._ She squeezes her eyes shut even tighter. Her heart pounds in her chest, the feelings of helplessness and hopelessness beginning to overwhelm her. Even her clothes feel like they are constricting her and she starts desperately pulling off her ankle boots and stockings. After they have been removed Ruby looks up to the heavens once more and prays for a refreshing breeze but none comes. The air feels as heavy as her heart and she hangs her head again once more.

Jake hurries back to Ruby.  "I do not know if I am any wiser for that conversation."  He offers his hand to her to help her up.  "I suppose it confirms most of what we have learned on our own.  Let us get you to the hotel."  He retrieves his bag from the saloon and they leave.

Ruby lets Jake gently pull her up to her feet but then she pulls her hand away. "Let's get back." Ruby picks up her stockings and shoes and they walk across the street to the hotel. 

Even as Jake is speaking to Edwards Nanuet is still trying to get Minerva to the hotel.  "Oh, Nanuet, I feel like I could fly," Minerva laughs giddily and spreads her arms like a bird as she spins around. Nanuet deftly catches her in his arms to prevent her from stumbling to the ground. 

She looks up at the bright moon just as a solitary bat flies overhead prompting her to recite another Carroll poem.

_"Twinkle, twinkle, little bat! How I wonder what you're at! Up above the world you fly, Like a tea-tray in the sky."_

"It is no wonder that Senorita Ruby professes to have so many headaches." she observes. From the confines of his arms.  "Such a wonderful remedy, this lauda…lauda…laudanum. Not only do I NOT have a headache, but I am not even sure that I have a head!" she laughs and holds her head to stop the spinning. She halts in the middle of the street to dramatize another poem.  

_You are old, father William," the young man said,
"And your hair has become very white;
And yet you incessantly stand on your head--
Do you think, at your age, it is right?"

"In my youth," father William replied to his son,
"I feared it might injure the brain;
But now that I'm perfectly sure I have none,
Why, I do it again and again._

I wonder if Ruby has any more of this? It rivals the wine of the gods! You would like it."

Nanuet stops Minerva in her flutterings and forces her to look him in the eyes.  "I am sure you will not understand this right now, but please at least humor me.  This stuff you took, it can do you no good.  It breaks your will and clouds your thoughts.  In our situation right now those monsters could easily prey on your weak will.  I do not wish to be the one to ruin your fun, so if we retire to the hotel we should be fine.  At another time when your head is clearer we will discuss this.  Until then, enjoy yourself but do not leave my sight." 

"Are you implying, sir, that I am not myself?" Minerva  grins. "Well that just proves that we have indeed fallen down a rabbit hole and that I am Alice!  But does that make you the caterpillar?" she giggles and recites.

_Who are YOU?' said the Caterpillar.

Alice replied, rather shyly, `I--I hardly know, sir, just at present-- at least I know who I WAS when I got up this morning, but I think I must have been changed several times since then.'_

Minerva can see that Nanuet is quickly losing his patience and so she tries to be serious for a moment.
"I promise," she says crossing her heart, "That I will not leave your sight. If you take me back to the hotel and give me a reason to stay in it," she says leaping into his arms and  boldly kissing him long and hard. "So, do we have a deal?" she says saucily.

"That is an offer I can certainly accept my dear Alice, although I am no caterpillar." Nanuet returns the kiss happy to have her attention so that he can keep her out of trouble.  He carries her back to the room listening to her ramblings and explanations of "Alice in Wonderland". Once he places her on the bed she sits up and unsuccessfully attempts to unlace her boots.

"Some day you will have to read that book to me, it sounds very... ummm... interesting.  In the meantime Alice, will you answer me a question?"

"Yes mi amor, ask me your question and I will tell you no lies!" she responds with another giggle.

"How much do you love me?" he says with a smile, as he walks over to the bed and slowly and deliberately helps her unlace her boots.

"What do you mean how much do I love you?" she says laying on the bed and bracing her boot on his leg. "That is such an easy question. I love you more than the number of stars on the stairway to the heavens! Now you answer the question," she says lowering her bare foot and placing her other booted foot on his leg.

Nanuet slips the boots off and gently pushes Minerva back so that she is laying down.  He slips his own moccasins off and climbs onto the bed next to her. "That is an immeasurable amount of love.  Where do you keep it all?" he says nuzzling her neck gently.

"Well, You will just have to search for it won't you?" she teases.

"You forget I am a ranger before I was a cleric, finding lost things is one of my specialties.  But first I like to know as much as I can about what I am searching, so tell me of this immense love, what defines it?" he says as he removes his vest then again kisses Minerva on her slender neck.

Minerva snuggles in closer enjoying the sensation. "What defines it?" Minerva says trying to focus on his words through the buzzing in her head. "It has no definition, Mi Amor and knows no bounds!"

"Well then I will have to be cautious while tracking this indefinable prey if I am ever to truly behold it."  Nanuet deftly begins undoing buttons on Minerva's dress.  "I think I know where I should start my search though."

Back in their room Ruby wearily sits on the edge of the bed. "I'm sorry Jake."

_Are you sorry my love?  Or do you simply regret the current predicament?_  Jake thinks as he taps his lips and stares at her, looking every bit forelorn.  "Ruby you know I will do everything that I can to keep you safe, and keep us together."  He sits on the bed next to her, puts a hand behind her neck and with the other he closes her eyes.  He holds her firmly as she tries to pull back.  Jake kisses her forehead, holding that moment.  He then says, "Open your eyes."  When she does she can see his face is close and he is observing her eyes.  He sighs, kisses her on the lips while removing the small container at her waist.

He releases her and begins to balance the silver container on his finger tips, passing it back and forth across them.  "What could you possibly need old saw bones for?  You can just sing a little and cure whatever little cut or bruise you have left.  Unless of course you need to fill this little flask up again?"  He looks away from her and continues talking.  She is not sure if he is talking to her or himself.  "Fool that I am, so in love with you that I did not see it.  Right in front of my eyes, but blind to any faults you could have I am.  Perhaps it is for the best for now...."  

He finally turns and looks to her.  "Is that what you want from the doctor? More headache medicine?"

There is a knock on Ruby and Jake's door.  "Doc Phillips here," a weary voice says.  "They summoned me to take a look at Mrs. Jacobs."

The crimson blush that has been frequenting Ruby’s face recently returns to her cheeks. But it is obvious to Jake that Ruby isn’t playing, but honestly embarrassed. She is considering telling Jake everything but is interrupted by the knock at the door.

Jake thinks a minute, and remembers seeing the Doctor during daylight so he walks to the door and opens it.  "Come in Doctor.  Thanks for coming at this hour.  Here she is.  She had quite a shock besides the bumps and bruises.  It was a frightening time at the saloon.  Terrible time for her to have run out of headache medicine," Jake slips the container unnoticed into his pocket, "I hope you have some of that to help her rest over the next several days."

The doctor looks past Jake and eyes Ruby.  "Headaches seem to be an epidemic around here.  What were you taking for your headaches ma'am and was it working for you?"

Ruby sits on the bed, still looking dazed. "Uh, laudanum. Yes it has been working," she says hanging her head as she speaks. "But I wanted you to check my head and my arm too. I don't want to get a scar."

The doctor looks over to Jake first to make sure it's OK that he comes into their room.  He heads to the bed and lays his case on the bed, flicking the latches open with a practiced hand.  

"Yes, I heard you got pretty banged up over at Greely's.  Damn ruffians, taking their problems out on women now too.  Here, let me see your arm first."

The doctor takes his time and does a gentle but thorough exam on Ruby.  He does not have a full bottle of laudaunum with him so he offers Ruby a dose to help her sleep and requests that she comes to his office the next day.

"That way I can take another look at your face and arm and we can talk about the headaches."

She silently takes the dose in a small bit of whiskey. She looks up at the doctor, "Am I going to get a scar on my face from this?" she points to the mostly healed over cut. "And how long am I going to have this bruise?"

"I don't think you'll get a scar.  Keep your face clean and if possible uncovered so it stays dry and it should heal fairly quickly.  The bruise will probably take a couple weeks to completely fade away.  That is some bruise, did he just hit you or was there something else?"

"He hit me, then he threw me across the room. But they aren't human, they're monsters!"

She looks down to her feet and says quietly. "A couple of weeks?" She shakes her head then throws herself down on the bed.

Jake approaches the doctor, "You can see she isn't feeling well. We'll see you in the morning."

"Sleep well, I'll be expecting you tomorrow."

Yeardly Phillips takes his leave of the "Jacobs" and heads back to his office.

Ruby keeps her head low. "Jake, I need a bath. Please find out if I can get one."

Jake heads downstairs to the main desk and rings the bell.

Victor Bishop answers the bell in a timely manner.  He is wearing a smile when he comes to the desk.  "Good evening sir, what can I do for you?"

Wearily Jake returns his smile. "Good evening. I was wondering if I might trouble for you a bath for my wife. We had some trouble over at the saloon and she needs a little bit of relaxing."

Bishop's face shows his surprise.  "Oh my, trouble you say.  Is that why the doctor was here?  Is she OK."  He wrings his hands.  "Forgive me, I should not be troubling you with questions.  I will get a bath drawn for you right away."

Jake keeps his smile on. "It's alright. She going to be fine, she just needs some rest. It was some ruffians who need to be dealt with. Seems you have a lot of troublemakers around." Jake drops a dollar on the desk. "Thank you for the bath, we appreciate it."

"You are quite welcome sir, whatever I can do to help."

Jake nods and heads back upstairs. He informs Ruby that the bath will be drawn and good to his word the clerk soon arrives. Ruby remains quiet and refuses to look Jake in the eyes. Jake pulls the chair across the floor, placing himself in front of the window.

Once the clerk leaves Ruby slowly starts pulling the shoulder off her dress but she stops suddenly. She looks up to Jake, "I don't want you to look."

A look of concern immediately crosses Jake's face. "Ruby what's wrong?"

"I just don't want you to look is all," she says, almost shyfully.

Instead of arguring Jake nods, "Alright Ruby." He turns his head to look out the window.

Ruby again undresses, this time faster than before. Jake can't help himself, his concern overwhelms him, so once she has her back to him to get into the tub he takes a quick peek. Ruby is covered in bruises, literally from head to toe. Jake winces but quickly recovers and looks away as Ruby leans her head back on the tub and looks at him. "Ok, you can look now."

Her body stiff and sore she gingerly cleans the dirt and grime off herself before closing her eyes and waiting for the opium to kick in.

Time goes by before Jake wonders if Ruby is asleep. He approaches the tub and when he touches her arm she jumps. The doctor had given her a larger does then she was used to taking and it affected her quickly. Jake suggests she gets out of the tub before she falls alseep for good and they have a repeat of the last time he tried to get her out of the tub.

Ruby again makes Jake turn away when she gets out of the tub. She dries off and crawls into bed, pulling the sheet up to her chin. Jake sits on the edge of the bed next to Ruby but she turns away from him. "Good night," she says softly and Jake takes the hint.

He sighs and goes back to his chair near the window, waiting to hear the tell tale sounds of her sleeping. Then he takes the garlic that Minerva gave them and puts it on the window and door and all around Ruby's bed. He settles himself into the chair by the window and starts going over in his mind what he will say to Ruby in the morning.

Kate was conveniently given the room across the hall from Maddie.  She stopped in that room to fetch her bag, leaving a few things in Maddie's room to make it look occupied.  Her pocketbook would not be able to keep up this masquerade for long.  

Once in her own room, Kate got ready for bed and wondered why she had ever wanted to return to her own persona.  Truly, she felt great relief to be in her own skin again, but Kate's reception was rather less than she might have hoped for.  

Still, it was a productive night.  She was sure now that O'Neill was not a vampire, just a scoundrel out for himself.  They had a lead on who the vampires were, and the monster hunter was here.  Hopefully before long they could leave this town and Kate could go back to her own life.  Perhaps her resolution to stop holding herself apart from the others had been wrong.

She took a picture out of her bag that she hadn't dared display in Maddie's room and said quietly, "I am only Katie for you, my dear.  Never for anyone else."  She smiled a bit through the shimmering tears in her eyes.  "And Papa.  But you never really minded sharing with him, did you?"

After a few more quiet minutes she sighed and went to bed.


----------



## orchid blossom

The good part about Katherine's early retirement was her early waking.  She went across the hall and mussed up Maddie's room as if someone had slept there.  Then Maddie made an appearance downstairs and had about half the amount of breakfast Katherine really needed.  It gave eating for two a whole new meaning.

By the time she made sure Maddie had been seen enough for the day, it was about the time the others would wake.  She changed back to herself and went downstairs for a "light" breakfast which she hoped she wouldn't take alone.

Chester wakes up after another restless sleep. The fact that there were more vampires in Thomaswell didn't sit well with the lawman. He readies himself for the new day ahead. This time he remembers the garlic necklace and puts it in his pocket. He shuts his door and comes down to the dining room. "Morning Kate. When did you get into town? Mind if I take a seat?"

"Of course not, Chester.  I would love some company.

I got in late yesterday.  You wouldn't believe the trouble I had getting here.  No one would come nearer than a couple miles.  I had to walk the last bit.  What has been happening that I've missed?"

"You should have wired us, someone would have met you. Apparently Turner's dead--burned at the stake or something like that. The others have done some digging around at his home at Smythe's Boarding House. I'm supposed to see the sheriff today to see if me and Mr. Jacobs can get deputized so we don't get into trouble if we shoot someone."

Kate closed her mouth when she realized she was gawking.  "Turner is dead?" she whispered.  "And no one bothered to tell me this yesterday?"

"Nobody let you know? We're getting sloppy with sharing information here. Sorry you found it out this way."

She took a deep breath and got hold of herself.  "The deputizing is a good idea.  The sheriff seems a good man and is in desperate need of help.  I don't believe Mr. O'Neill is one of them.  He's certainly a scoundrel and a bounder, but he's human.  He didn't go back to the saloon last night, he headed east instead." She finished, taking advantage of the whispers.

"Me and him went out looking for Greely yesterday. We stopped by his place, but he wasn't there or at his bar. Kind of strange, but with those guys at the bar last night, we can't worry about that. So, O'Neil didn't find what he was looking for?"

"Not as far as I can tell.  I would have followed him last night, but I thought I was needed at the saloon.  And after that... well, I was a bit upset and in no condition to be running about at night, alone.

About Greeley, we absolutely should worry about him.  Just because we've seen three other monsters doesn't mean there aren't more, or that Greeley doesn't know something.  His saloon seems to be the center of everything here.  I have a hard time believing he is clueless about what is happening."

"The bar might be the center of it all just because it's the only game in town, but I see your point. I'll try to get the sheriff to look for Greely again. Since we didn't find him yesterday, that shouldn't be too hard." Chester takes a bite of his eggs. "What are you going to do today?"

"I don't know.  Whatever all of you need me to do, I suppose.  Which might mean I'll end up in my room all day," she shrugged.

Ruby begins to stir in the early morning. She stretches and moans, her body quickly reminding her of the previous night. Her back is still to Jake and she can't tell if he is awake or not. She blinks her eyes a few times, the light of the early morning hurting her eyes, eliciting another soft moan. Finally, keeping the sheet up to her chin, she rolls onto her back and stretches her legs out to the edge of the bed. She turns her head to the window and spots Jake sleepily staring at her. "Morning," she says quietly.

Jake rises and walks to the bed, kneeling beside her.  "How is my beautiful woman today?"  Jake manages a smile in spite of his tired state.  He does not wait for a response and places her small silver flask on the night table beside the half empty bottle of whiskey.  "It is not completely empty.  I need to meet that Edwards fellow for breakfast.  Take your time and come down if you feel up to it, otherwise I will bring some food back up for you."  He kisses her tenderly on the forehead.  "The sun is up, you have nothing to worry about."  

Jake then turns away from her.  He washes his face quickly, dons his duster and weapons and returns to the bedside.  "There is nothing you need to worry about.  Rest, I will take care of everything."  He kisses her again and makes his way to meet with Edwards.

Ruby sits up in bed, letting her feet drop to the floor. She lets the sheet drop as she rubs the sleep out of her eyes. She glances at her silver flask, sitting so enticingly next to her on the nightstand. She would be needing it, but not yet.

She stands and begins digging though her bag, choosing the most coverage she has, which isn't much. She shudders when she looks in the mirror, her eye blackened and her face half bruised. It was almost as bad as her incident with Jimmy. Even with makeup there would be no covering this up. She leaves her hair all the way down so it would hopefully cover up part of her face.

She sits herself on the edge of her bed and has a morning drink. Her feelings are still overwhelming her and what better way to deal with them than to avoid. Jake hadn't even really let her speak this morning, and she could tell he didn't want her too.

She knows she should eat something but instead decides to take a walk to see the good doctor. She sneaks down the stairs and only peeks in the dining area, seeing Kate and Chester together and Jake and the new stranger. Ruby vowed she would join them if they were still there when she returned from the doctor.

She asks directions and quickly makes her way to his door. She knocks and enters, "Good morning doctor?"

The door opens and the doctor is there to greet her with a smile.

"Ah, up bright and early!  That is a good sign.  Headache feeling any better?  Hop up on the table here and lets have a look-see.  That bruise is even worse than I thought," he says regarding Ruby's face.  "I am going to want to check your vision as well."

"Has anyone ever told you that you're way too happy in the morning?" Ruby asks with a raised eyebrow while sliding onto the table. "I couldn't continue sleeping, which is why I am up so early. Plus," she pauses while looking around his office, "I was hoping less people would be out this time of day." Ruby looks to the floor and lets her hair hang down around her.

She sighs, "No my headache isn't better, in fact it might even be worse. Or will be once I start having to see my friends today. I've had a lot of stress lately." She looks up so he can look her in the eyes. "A LOT of stress."

"Well if you're looking to avoid stress you've come to the wrong place.  I'm not going to pry into your personal business but you've got to take it easy for a few days and get some rest.  I'll give you the laudanum because I know that's what you're after but let me do a few tests first."

Doctor Phillips checks Ruby out, testing her vision, reflexes, sensitivity to light and other things.  He declares that she will be fine but needs to get some rest.  He gives her more laudanum for her headaches and to help her sleep.

Ruby thanks the doctor while she pockets the laudanum. "I will try to rest," she adds, "But I don't think there is rest to be had in this town... for anyone." She drops $5 on the counter and leaves, keeping her head down as much as she can.

Nolan Edwards waits quietly, sipping his tea.  A half eaten piece of toast and some fruit sit on a plate beside him.  He greets Jake without even looking up from the book that he is reading.  "Good morning sir.  I see you made through the night unscathed, how does your wife fare?"

"No further harm has come to her, but she is not doing very well.  She was hurt physically but it seems to be the emotional part that is most distressing...."  Jake lets that part of the conversation fall gladly when the woman arrives to take his breakfast order.  He asks for a large breakfast and some coffee.  

When she goes away Jake decides he will tell this man what he knows about the vampires.  He relates the story of how Colin Turner showed up in Promise City and the incident at the grave yard there.  He also tells him about how his wife found the ashes that folks believe is Colin Turner.  "It could be him, but too much about it does not add up.  The cuff links, the timing, the location....  For now I will continue to suspect he exists.  I am no vampire hunter Mr. Edwards, or do you prefer a title of your order?  I just came here to put an end to the threat to my wife.  There is nothing I would not do to keep her safe."  His breakfast arrives and he begins to eat it, watching the man's eyes and waiting for his response.

"You may be no vampire hunter, but I am just that.  Been doing this for too long, but it's not a job that others are eager to take up, so I keep on doing what I know how to do.  I'd be interested to take a look at the site where you found the ashes as well as his room.  Since I wasn't there I doubt I will know for sure if the ashes belong to him, but if they do, who did it to him is the more interesting question." He pauses, taking a bite of toast and a sip of tea.  

"As far as what you would do to protect your wife, well we might just be putting that theory to the test.  Give me the morning to do some looking around.  We'll see what I find and meet here early afternoon."

"Very well," Jake replies quite aware of the ominous sounding tone of his comment.  "Ah, there she is."  Jake rises and pulls a chair up for his wife.  "I am pleased you are feeling well enough to come out."

Ruby gives Jake a small kiss on the cheek, "Yes, well, I had to see the doctor, which I did. He says I should rest." She smiles and sits. "Mr. Nolan, I should apologize for last night. I haven't exactly been myself lately."

Nolan stands when Ruby enters.  "No apologizes necessary.  If anyone understands what you might be going through I certainly have a shot at that.  I was just talking with your husband about my plans for the day."

"Well, I'm sure you will be happy to join my husband in saving the world then. That is your plan for today honey, right?" Ruby smiles at Jake as she grabs a piece of toast off his plate and forces herself to take a nibble.

Jake winces outwardly at her words.  The tone was sweet but to him it seemed a bitter comment.  He pushes his plate between them and says without looking up, "Just trying to save my favorite piece of it."  

"Can't save the world all in one day.  Things like this need to be planned out or you will find yourself at a disadvantage.  I'd like to try and find out where those ruffians who visited the bar last night live.  Maybe give them a visit this afternoon while the sun is high."

"I need a little sleep, I have been up all night.  If you are intending to destroy that monster who hurt my woman, I will be there.  There are others we may be able to count on as well."  Jake sips some more coffee.  "I was told those three from last night lived on a ranch, but I do not know where.  Perhaps I can have one of my friends take you to where the ashes were found and Turner's room at the boarding house if you like.  You will not find a coffin there though, we burned it."  Jake mechanically picks at the food in his plate, hungry but not really tasting it.

"Well then get some rest while you can.  Let's meet back here at 2:00 PM and I will let you know what I found and we can figure out some sort of plan from there.  Get some rest, you'll need your strength and wits about you."

Ruby continues to pick at Jake's plate, suddenly finding she can stomach food. "Oh and one of you may want to check with the sheriff. On my way back from the doctor something was happening at his office, there was a big crowd there. I didn't want to stop without you baby...," she gazes at Jake, "Plus looking like this...I would rather not be alone."

Jake sighs, "Mierda, will I never get any sleep again."  He stands, moves to the door and calls to the woman in the kitchen, "Mrs. Jacobs would like some pastry she can take with her."  Coming back to the table he downs the balance of his coffee.  "We had best go see what is happening.  I will try to convince Chester to take care of whatever needs doing.  Wait here a moment for the pastry."  Jake bends down and kisses her on top of her head and says in a whisper, "You are always my sunlight."

Jake steps over to the table where Katherine and Chester are eating.  "Morning folks."  Jake spreads his duster a little wider and positions himself so any others will not see his hands as he counts out $250 in bills for each of them.  He whispers, "Ruby found this in Turner's room, I thought you could use it to help cover expenses."  Then in a louder voice.  "I am headed over to see what is the commotion at the Sheriff’s place or something out there.  Come on out when you are done eating."  

The woman has come and left some sweet rolls on the table.  Jake grabs whatever Ruby leaves behind and helps her stand.  They leave the hotel and she points towards the crowd.  Jake moves in close and wraps an arm around her waist but freezes before pulling her to him.  "Are you in pain?  Does it hurt if I touch you?"  His face displays concern through his weariness.

Ruby reaches up a hand and touches Jake's face. "Even if it did it would be worth it. It's not bad now, just some bruises. It looks horrid though, I know. But I'd weather that and worse for a snuggle and a kiss any day," she smiles at him.

He gingerly pulls her close.  "After we hear what the crowd has gathered about perhaps you will consent to lay with me a while, Mrs. Jacobs. Though I dearly need some sleep, I confess that I need to feel your warmth more."

Ruby smiles tenderly at Jake. "I must admit, I long to lay with you too." Some thoughts cross Ruby's mind but she quickly pushes them away, to deal with when the time comes.

As they approach the crowd he stops suddenly and whispers in her ear, as if the words needed to be said urgently.  "Take all the rest and medicine you must.  Perhaps I have asked too much of you, perhaps I should have insisted you stay behind with Gonzalez."  She begins to protest but he quickly puts his fingers on her lips.  "Hush and listen.  That time has passed, and you are here with me and I could not part with you, could not stand to wonder if you are safe.  Even if we share everything, it does not mean we must share equally.  I see now that this is mine to do, and you need to give me what strength you have, but no more.  The time will come when I cannot bear a burden and you will be there to carry it for me.  I know this surely, and I know that I will protest and you will feed me these words back from this day."  The last few words manage to bring a smile to his face, the first of the morning.  "And I will choke on them."

Ruby's chest tightens as Jake's strength and love for her shine in his eyes. "It's nice to see you smile baby." Ruby quietly stares at him for a moment, even through the noise of the crowd around them. "I'm only sorry I can't help you like I want to. I'm just not strong enough, strong like you are."

"You just need some rest that is all, you will be - " Jakes attention is interrupted by the man on the porch.

From where they now stand Jake and Ruby can see someone standing on the porch to the sheriff's office.  Hard to make out who it is as they are bobbing behind cover repeatedly.  He appears to be hysterical, waving his arms and screaming at 15 or so people that have gathered out front.  "Go on folks, get out of here.  You've all seen enough, now leave!" The Jacobs do not push their way through instead choosing to watch the scene unfold from the back of the crowd.

As they get closer they can see that the missing deputy, Al Weeks has returned.  It his him that is attempting to disperse the crowd.  His attempt is somewhat successful as a few people walk away, some just shaking their heads, some crying.  As they leave the view to the porch becomes clearer and a gruesome sight is unveiled.  A pale body hangs from a rope on the porch, slightly swaying back and forth.  A tarnished star is pinned on the chest of the body, the body of Sheriff Wilson.

"Looks like there is an unexpected job vacancy."  _I was wondering how long it would take for that to happen,_ Jake thinks to himself. _I suppose he was quite a thorn in their side.  Just like someone else I know._

They step up to the porch.  Jake pays close attention to the deputy "My condolences, Deputy.  Must be a trying time for you.  We saw the sheriff last night at Greely's when he helped us out.  Quite a shame that this would happen to such a dedicated man.  Whatever work he had you doing for him since yesterday morning must have been very important for him to risk being alone while you were away."

Ruby shudders and turns her head away from poor Sheriff Wilson. She takes Jake's hand as he walks forward she follows.

Jake speaks with the deputy and when Ruby is close enough she finally gets up the nerve to look at the sheriff. Her eyes wander to the man. Ruby does notice a pair of puncture wounds on his neck as well as other bruises and marks indicating that he was physically beaten.

Deputy Weeks is definitely extremely distraught and feels guilty for what happened to the sheriff.  He can hardly speak and when he does it is between sobs.

"I... I... I left the sheriff alone... it was my fault.  I just had to get away.... just for one day.  I shouldn't have left him alone, I... I just couldn't take this... this anymore!  They'll pay for this... those sons of bitches will pay!"

Ruby tugs on Jake's arm and whispers quietly in his ear, "Look at his neck."

"Who is that, Deputy.  Who is going to pay?"  Jake only glances quickly to where Ruby is pointing, already expecting what she found.

"You just had to get away...."  Jake repeats softly what the deputy had said and looks sympathetically at Ruby.  "Deputy, can you remember what you did with the rope yesterday?"

"Those farmboys, they're always causing trouble.  It had to be them, I just know it was.  And I'm gonna take them out!"

Deputy Weeks looks puzzled for a moment "Rope?  What rope?"  He thinks for a moment then seems to remember something.  "The rope from the alleyway, from yesterday morning.  I didn't do anything with it.  Why?"

Having already had one breakfast, Kate was ready to follow Jake and Ruby only a minute or two after they left.

"I'll see you in a few minutes, Chester," she said quietly.  "Maddie's breakfast and mine, I think I've had enough.  I want to see what's going on.  Thanks for keeping me company."

Kate made the quick walk over to the Sheriff's office, and took advantage of her small size to wiggle her way through the slowly dispersing crowd.  The first thing she could see was a slowly swinging rope, and for a moment she thought there had been a hanging.  A moment later she stumbled back and swallowed hard.

She turned her head away and came up behind Jake and Ruby.

After Ruby points out her find to Jake she keeps her hand in his but turns her head. She sees Kate in the crowd, standing right behind her. She looks at her sadly. "Poor Sheriff Wilson," she mouths to her.

Kate stepped up next to Ruby looking decidedly green.  "Mr. Jacobs wanted Chester and I to come over.  Chester wasn't quite finished.  I wish I'd never eaten."

"Me too. I had some toast and a couple bites of pastry and I wish I didn't have that. "Poor guy. He must have found out something," she whispers.

"Or he made someone angry.  From what I heard, those men who came into the saloon last night didn't need much reason to hurt people."

"You're telling me," Ruby shoots back, suddenly regretting begin out in public. She turns her face back towards Jake and while still holding his hand in hers she buries her face on his shoulder.

"It was missing Deputy.  When the missus took me to see the spot the rope was missing.  Odd, is it not?"  Jake glances back to see Katherine behind him then continues to the Deputy, "Is that when you suddenly had to leave?  Do you remember where you went?"

"I waited for the sheriff, but he didn't come back.  I took a ride on my horse, just a ride so that I could relax for a few hours.  It wasn't a big deal.  I thought it wasn't a big deal."

Chester pushes his way through the crowd. He shouts, "Make way. Make way." Getting to the front of the crowd, he gasps at the sight before him. He goes up to the deputy, "Cut him down, deputy. The town doesn't need to see him like that." He turns around. "Go home now. This isn't a freak show. Shoo." Chester pulls out his knife, stands on a chair he grabs from the office and cuts down the body. Once the people leave, he asks Weeks, "Just what in Hades happened here? I just saw the sheriff yesterday. He told me and Mr. Jacobs here to stop by. He needed help because you weren't around. Where have you been?"

"I didn't go that far!" exclaims deputy Weeks.  "Look I was here when he went to bed, he was fine.  So it wasn't my fault.  I didn't want anything to happen to him, and I want revenge!  This has gone on long enough!"

As Chester covers the body, he says, "Good answer. But don't go off half-cocked. That's a good way of getting dead. You were here last night? Did he say anything to you about what's going on? We need to figure out how big this thing is. Then we can talk about revenge. OK?"

Ruby pipes up, "Maybe someone should ask Greely where he went last night after he left the saloon, although you say you were here when he went to bed Deputy?"

Ruby is silent again. "Well, Deputy... you're going to need some help. Looks like you're the Sheriff now. Jake and Chester can help you investigate if you give them the power to."

The recently promoted deputy listens to both Ruby and Chester as they speak considering their advice.  "Well if I am the new sheriff and you two are willing to help me then I'll get you badges right away.  Consider yourselves deputized.  Sheriff Wilson did talk with me for a few minutes last night after he came back from Greely's.  He told me about the Edwards fella who's supposed to be helping us out.  He told me about Colin's room and the state of affairs there.  We can go and find Mr. Greely if you folks think he is part of this, just have to take care of Sheriff Wilson first."

"Sure, sure." Chester catches the eye of a passing child. "Hey, kid. Here's a quarter. Go to the church and get the padre. Bring him back here pronto, OK?" He says to Weeks, "Are you ready to go once the priest takes the sheriff?" 

After Deputy Weeks answers, Jake nods and motions to the others and says, "Let us give the man a moment to pull him self together.  This has been quite a shock for him.  Let him have a moment with his friend."

Jake leads the others a little ways away and speaks in a low voice.  "I am exhausted and need to get a few hours sleep.  I am supposed to meet with Nolan Edwards at two o'clock, if one of you would be so kind as to wake me just before that time.  I believe we are going to discuss going after the three that were at the saloon last night.  I am certain we could use your help if you are able to join us.  Please extend the invitation to Nanuet and Minerva."

Jake glances over to make sure that the Deputy is not listening in before he continues.  "There is more that I need to share with you.  Did you hear what the deputy said earlier?  He just HAD to get away.  I think he was compelled by one of them.  Do what you can with the deputy just beware what you do or say with him.  I wonder if that means they could turn the law against us?"  Jake shakes his head, as if chasing a thought away.  "I suppose that is more difficult if we are the law."

"I do not trust Greely, something is up with him and his response to the having vampires in his saloon was underwhelming at best.  He acted like they were just juvenile delinquents, not monsters from Hades."  Jake rubs his chin a few times.  "Edwards said they cannot come in a home without being invited, but they can in the hotel.  That makes no sense to me, but neither do them going up in smoke.  I wonder if we could rent a house for us?  Ask around if you get the chance."

"If someone does see Edwards before two, ask him what we can do to prevent the sheriff from coming back as a vampire.  We do not need any more trouble, and it seems an ignoble end for the poor sod."

Jake rubs eyes and sighs heavily, glancing again at the Deputy.  "Any reason we had for pretending we do not know each other seems to be gone.  We will keep up the pretense being the Jacobs just so we do not make people suspicious of us, however you two do what you think is best.  Katherine, you could use Maddie as your protection for casting spells in an emergency and she could then disappear.  That is your business of course.  On the other hand you may want to distance yourself from me.  After last night I suspect Nevada and his friends are not too fond of me.  With the sheriff out of the way they might believe I am the next most troublesome person in Thomaswell for them."

Ruby's mouth opens and shuts a couple of times, each time the shutting part prompted by Jake's expression to her. She fidgets, looking from the poor sheriff to Jake then finally she says, "Well, the day I found the ashes... Sheriff Wilson did ask the deputy to stay behind and look for more clues. Maybe whomever did it that day came back? But then again... it was daylight." Ruby looks confused for a moment but doesn't say anything else on the matter.

"So, Deputy Jacobs, go get your badge so we can go rest."

"I would rather have Katherine able to disappear, I think," Kate said.  "Maddie made some progress with Jacky O'Neill last night.  I'm fairly certain he isn't a vampire, just a scoundrel out for himself.  But once you and Chester are law, he'll have even more reason to distrust you.  If Maddie becomes associated with you he might start avoiding her too.  And while I don't think he's involved, he's an opportunist.  If someone tries to get him involved against us it'll be good to have someone he'll at least speak to."

 "I do not remember if I told you this before, but I put some holy water on my hand just before shaking his the night before last.  It did not seem to hurt him, so I came to the same conclusion as you."  Jake rests a hand on her shoulder.  "What you said about Maddie makes sense.  If you think that Katherine may have to disappear, consider using a false last name.  You never know what might get back to Promise City some day.  I am certain that lawman Alistair Jacobs will be on the forgiving side over a little bit of wizardry."  Jake gives her a wink.

"Chet, I'll let you help the Deputy, I mean Sheriff Weeks take care of Wilson.  Just bring me my star when we meet with Edwards.  Wait for me before you get in too much trouble.  OK Soldier?"

"I should use Anders," she laughed.  "I could claim to be related to Maddie and save myself the cost of that second hotel room.

I understand what you're saying," she said more seriously.  "I'll consider it.  And it wouldn't be the first time I've had to be subtle."

"Be safe and do what you can.  We will see you both at two then."  Jake tips his hat and Ruby reaches out and squeezes Katherine's hand.  She gives Chet a flash of a smile but turns her face away quickly.  The Jacobs then make their way back to the hotel and then their room.

"Chester, I'm going to go back to the hotel and ask the man there if there any houses for let.  I'll let Nanuet know what Mr. Jacobs said as well.  I'll see you back there soon, alright?"

"OK, Kate. I don't know how much Weeks will want us to do for general law and order. Hopefully not much. These vampires are going to take a lot of time to bring to ground. We'll need to know if they're connected to Turner."


----------



## orchid blossom

Chester catches the eye of a passing child. "Hey, kid. Here's a quarter. Go to the church and get the padre. Bring him back here pronto, OK?" He says to Weeks, "Are you ready to go once the priest takes the sheriff?"

"Yes, that makes sense.  Once the priest shows up and handles Sheriff's Wilson's body we can go look for Greely." Al Weeks replies. 

The young boy smiles widely as he gets the quarter from Chester and sprints off in the direction of the church.  He does not need to go far as the priest has heard of the sheriff's untimely demise and was headed in the direction of his office already.  Soon the body is taken away and funeral arrangements will be made for the following day.

"Here is your star mister, and here is the one for your friend." Weeks says handing Chester two metal star badges.  "I think your duties will be mostly to deal with the murdering monster situation first and foremost.  There is no general law and order while they still roam freely." Al Weeks says. "If we are going to look for Greely now you should pin yours on, just so it's official.  I guess we should go by his house first since the saloon is closed during the day."

As Chester pins on the star, he says, "Thanks for this. You're going to need all the help you can get. I've seen what one of them can do. I can't imagine what three are capable of. Let's go to Greely's house, then. Sheriff Hunter took me there  yesterday, but we didn't find him. We even went inside. I hope we can catch him this time.  I hear you about the monsters. What do you know about them? I heard the three who came into Greely's come from a ranch nearby."

"Yes, they live out at a ranch that Eugene Smith owns, about 2 miles east of town.  For the past 6 weeks or so every time they come to town they start trouble, now I know why... they're monster's too. We'll find Greely, one way or another."  Sheriff Weeks and Chester head to the saloon, which is closed up tight.  They knock on the front door, then head around to the back.  There is no answer and no sign of activity so they head back to Greely's house.

Chester and Al arrive at Greely's house and find the same welcome there.  The house is locked up tight.  They check around the house and find it locked up tight, doors and windows.  The deputy is not surprised figuring he is sleeping and would lock the house during the day while he rested.  "Perhaps we just wait for him tonight and question him then?"

"I'm not surprised. Have you seen him in the daytime recently? From what I've heard, these monsters are killed by the light of day."

"Well, I don't expect to see much of him during the daytime since his saloon is open overnight.  Man has to sleep sometimes right?  I am more concerned with the yokels out at the ranch.  We should hit them while the sun is up.  One of them was hurt by your friend right?  That should help even the odds a bit more in our favor."

Chester nods. He doesn't fully agree about Greely, but says nothing about it. "Mr. Jacobs and some of the others are meeting with the monster hunter, I forget his name. We should go see them before looking for those yokels. There's strength in numbers."

Sheriff Weeks nodded in agreement.  "Yes I agree, a posse's effectiveness grows with it's size.  I'll grab lunch and then meet you over at the hotel at 2:00."

Minerva wakes up feeling rather fuzzy. She lies still for a moment trying to remember the events of the previous night. She groans in dismay as the memories of her behavior return. "Well, lets hope that my friends have a sense of humor." She rolls out of bed feeling a bit light headed and looks around for Nanuet who is sitting cross legged on the floor with his eyes closed.  When he hears Minerva stir he opens his eyes and smiles.  "How do you feel my love?  You had an interesting experience last night."

Minerva rises naked from the bed and stretches unselfconsciously. She turns and gives Nanuet a sheepish grin before going to light her candles in preparation of her morning prayers. She glances back over her shoulder at him.  "Was I really that bad?   It was quite fun really, but  I think I may have revealed more than was prudent," she laughs.  "Do you think that Katherine will ever speak to me again?"

"Yes, I think she realizes your state of mind was influenced by the liquour and drugs.  Perhaps you do owe her an apology though.  Once you finish your prayers we can go see if we can find the others.  I imagine Jake stayed up all night watching over Ruby so he is most likely resting for now, but the others may be out and about."

When Kate returned to the hotel she found the innkeeper, Mr. Bishop.  "I was wondering if there were any houses to let in town?  With so many people gone, it seems there must be quite a few houses open."

Victor Bishop scratches his head a few times, scrunches his eyebrows and crumples his forehead.  "See the problem is that I don't think things have been cleaned up yet.  Wills, deeds to land, titles on property.  I am sure we can find you something.  Thinking about moving here?  I'll tell you what, I'll look into and get back to you by this afternoon."

"I don't know about moving but I may be here some time.  Thank you for your help, I appreciate it."

Chester would be busy with Deputy Weeks for a while, so Kate went back into the dining room to wait for Nanuet to come down so she could fill him in.

Nanuet waits for Minerva to finish her morning prayers and get cleaned up and dressed.  The two head downstairs to see if the dining room would still serve them breakfast.  They turn the corner and head into the room.  Minerva pauses when she sees Kate is present but Nanuet urges her forward with a stern look and the couple greets Kate.

"Good morning Kate, where's everybody else?  Did we miss anything this morning?" Nanuet says, breaking the ice.

Before Katherine can turn away from her. Minerva grabs her arm and  says contritely, "Senora Katherine,  I hope you are not too angry with me for my rude behavior last evening. I was not myself and would not have spoken out of turn had I been in control of my faculties. It would seem that the combination of alcohol and laudanum have a very strange affect on me," she chuckles sheepishly. "Please forgive me for being so bold. It was quite unladylike of me."

"By the way, we met a woman on the coach. Her name is Maddie and she is traveling alone. Considering all that is going on in this town, I do not think it wise for any of us to be isolated.  Perhaps you would consider sharing her room instead of staying by yourself. I do believe that it would be safer for both of you to do so and if you are agreeable I will broach the subject with her on your behalf. "

"Any drug is dangerous. Mixed with the alcohol your behavior is understandable," Kate said perfunctorily. She turned to Nanuet and said quietly, "Sheriff Wilson is dead. He was found hanging by his feet outside his office this morning. Chester is with the Deputy looking for Greely, and the Jacobs retired upstairs to get some rest.

Mr. Jacobs spoke to Mr. Edwards this morning." Kate then filled them in on what Jake had told the others outside the office. "I asked Mr. Bishop to find out if there are any houses to let in town. Mr. Jacobs seems to feel renting a house would mean a private residence. I'm not quite so convinced, but we can ask Mr. Edwards this afternoon when he meets with Mr. Jacobs."

She turned back to Miss Florencia and said, "If we stay in the hotel I will consider your suggestion, Priestess."

Minerva looks at her friend "Priestess, hmmm," she says the sadness evident in her expression. "After everything that we have been through together I thought that I had come to mean more to you than that, Katherine. It is unfortunate that the bond we shared in the desert is naught but a distant memory. I pray that someday you will come to realize our friendship." Not wanting Katherine to see how hurt she is by the rebuff she turns and leaves the hotel.

"You'd best go with her Nanuet," Kate said.  "It's daylight, but I'm not sure how safe it is to go about alone.  I believe Mr. Jacobs expects us to look for those men that disappeared last night after he wakes.  The meeting is at two o'clock.  I'll see you then."

Once Nanuet had followed his Lady out the door Kate sighed and went back upstairs to her room.  She pushed back the curtains and sat down by the window to stare out at the blue sky.

It was not in her nature to enjoy hurting anyone, but she would not lie to the Priestess to save her feelings.  Whatever degree of intimacy the Priestess had thought they had achieved, it was far greater than any Kate had ever perceived.  They did not run to one another for comfort, did not tell one another their secrets.  Yet Miss Florencia always seemed to know her secrets.  The wizardry she had been forced to reveal before she was ready, the child the Priestess had guessed she carried, Conrad's offer of marriage in a moment when Kate had been confused and wishing for someone to tell her what to do.

And the ceremony.....  Katherine shook her head.  She had felt no more bonded to the other women after than she had before.  She had felt more open, but that was Aphrodite's doing and Katherine had pushed that unwanted influence away from herself as soon as she knew what it was.  And then to learn that a small ceremony of her own design would have done just as well....  Why had the woman not told her that in the first place instead of taking her to stand cold and naked in the desert, worshipping goddesses she had no desire to honor?

Miss Florencia already had Ruby and Nanuet, Jake and Chester; they were all delighted with her.  What did she want or need straight-laced, stick in the mud Katherine for anyway?  Kate rubbed her arms.  There was no one she could talk to.  Ruby could handle nothing more right now, and Jake needed everything he had for their current mission.  Nanuet was obviously out and while Chester would give the shirt off his back to help, he just wouldn't _understand._  She felt as if she were fading away like an old photograph soon to be forgotten.

Minerva quickly walks up the street, unaware of her surroundings. Nanuet calls out to her but instead of responding she lengthens her stride. He quickens his pace to catch up with her and taking hold of her arm turns her around to face him.

Distraught, she attempts to pull away. “I need to be alone” She insists, the tears glistening in her eyes.

“Where are you going?”

“I don’t know. I just need to walk.” She turns from him and begins walking again. Nanuet matches her pace and silently accompanies her to the edge of town, where they find themselves approaching the well and statue of the towns Founder.

Minerva sits on the bench kicking her booted toe into the dust and lets the tears come.  Nanuet sits beside her, patiently waiting her out.

After some time she breaks the silence. “I am so tired of being the outsider!” she rants. “All of my life I have been ostracized for what others believe me to be. I thought that when I came to Promise City that I had left the loneliness behind me, that it would be different. I thought that I had found true friends, but I am still the same pariah that I have always been.”  She stands and walks over to the statue. “I have tried to show her what is in my heart but she is unable to see beyond her own fear. I am NOT the priests of her childhood and it hurts deeply when she insults me by referring to me as priestess.  I would lay my life down for Katherine… for all of them. What must I do for her to see me for who I am?”

Sensing that she is running out of steam Nanuet comes up behind her and wraps his arms around her. “Do not be too hard on her, my love.  She may be cautious and slow to trust but someday she will overcome her past and see you as the same caring and loyal woman that I have come to admire and love so dearly.

Minerva turns into his arms and embarrassed by her show of weakness attempts to excuse her outburst. “I am sorry Mi Amor. I do not mean to go on so. Perhaps it is the lingering effects of the laudanum."  She starts fiddling with the bricks on the statue. “Jake and Ruby said that there was a hidden door in here. I wonder what’s down there she says removing the loose bricks.

"I wouldn't go removing too many, you're liable to bring that whole thing down on top of you." Nanuet warns as he sneaks a bit closer looking over her shoulder.

Minerva looks down into the hole. "Well as much as I'd like to find out, we really don't have time right now anyway. I think we should get back for the meeting, and I know that you want to eat before that time since I dragged you away before you had the chance." she says attempting to put a lightness into her tone.

She places the bricks back into their proper places and the two, hand in hand,  make there way back to town and enter the hotel before the others arrive. They eat and wait for the monster slayer to arrive.

Once he and Ruby are back inside their room, Jake closes the curtains and darkens the room as best he can.  Guns hung on the bed post, duster tossed into the corner, he sits on the bed breathing slowly while rubbing his eyes.

Ruby sits on the bed next to Jake, letting her leg touch his as she lets her eyes adjust to the dark. She takes his hand in hers, "You must be so tired baby. You need to rest."

Her voice seems to startle him a little and he sits upright.  "Help me with my clothes."

Ruby silently obeys. She slowly pulls off Jake's boots and socks, then his shirt, letting her hands linger on him whenever she can.

Finally she undoes his pants. "You need to lay down now baby." Jake complies and Ruby pulls off his pants as he does. "Do you want a drink before you fall asleep?" she asks softly.

"No, thank you princess.  There is only one thing I need."  Jake reaches out with one hand to her.  "Abandon that dress and come lay with me.  I have need of your warmth.  I need to feel your skin against mine.  I have great need of your strength and fire.  I know it is in there, come and share it with me."

Ruby's lips curl up at the edges and sitting on the edge of the bed she starts slipping her dress off her shoulders, pulling the straps low. She stops suddenly and sighs. She turns her face over her shoulder, back to Jake, making sure her hair covers the bruised side, "Can you close your eyes? Maybe we can imagine we aren't here and none of the bad things are happening."

Jake closes his eyes.  "Come to me, Ruby, help me forget the world for a time."

Once Jake’s eyes are closed, Ruby quickly undresses and slides into the bed next to him. She closes her eyes too, then reaches out for Jake face. She runs her hands over his short but grown in beard, keeping a hand on each cheek. "I love you Jake Cook," Ruby says softly, "I don't know what I did to deserve you."

"Punishment for some heinous crime I am certain," he says with mock seriousness, then his tone changes.  "Now that you are naked to me in the flesh, with nothing between our skin, let there be nothing between us in spirit as well my love.  Say what you will to me, unburden yourself for you do not have to fear me.  Say what you wish, let the words come and then your fears will fall to the floor like your dress, for we do not need them here in bed between us.  You will feel better.  My arms will still hold you and I will still love you.  Say what you will and let your fear of me pass away."  Jake strokes her hair and then runs his finger along her lips.  "I need you Ruby, I need your strength and your love.  Your fear withholds some of that strength from me, dearest one.  Name the fear if you can, name it and by doing so discard it.  If you cannot name it today, do not let that trouble you.  I will not love you a whit less.  Either way just love me, Ruby West, just lay here and love me."

Ruby breathing gets heavy and quick as she considers telling all to Jake. She opens her eyes and stares at her lover, his eyes closed but his face relaxed and open to her. Ruby takes a deep breath in and starts rambling, “I’m… I’m sorry…I just… so afraid of them, the monsters, them taking me, taking me away from you…I dreamed Colin killed me and I… I liked it…it felt good… good that I could never be like this…bruised and ugly,” she starts sobbing as she rambles, “And them being able to make me not help you like I want to is HORRIBLE…and if they ever made me hurt you I just couldn’t bare it…it would be the worst thing that ever happened to me… because I love you and don’t want to do anything to ever hurt you…” She sobs a few more times, “And the dreams… I can’t take them anymore… if I’m not dreaming about them I’m dreaming about you, which would be good except I keep dreaming we’re getting married and I know it’s never going to happen and that hurts me too… and I LIKE being Mrs. Jacobs, I KNEW it would be a problem... because now I have a taste of what it would be like to really have you and how people would treat me...And something else… You...you…you didn’t want me…yesterday… I c-can’t… it really hurts… no one ever turned me down before… ever. Made me feel s-soo bad, like you really didn’t want me and maybe I’m just not worth all this trouble. And I’m just not like this and I don’t know how to not be like this now…,” More sobs come from Ruby and she grasps Jake’s face, “Open your eyes and look at me Jake.”

Jake slowly opens his eyes.  

Ruby stares deep into his caring brown eyes, “I-I’m l-lost and I don’t know how to fix it, how to get back to me... and to you.”  

Jake takes her rose-thorn scarred hand and taps her palm.  He places his own scarred palm against it and smiles at her.  "See?  I am still here, my arms still hold you and I love and want you all the same.  Let your fears languish on the floor for a time, we need not pay them heed right now. Those that are hardy enough to survive we will address in time.  This is not their time, this is our time."  Jake kisses her palm and places her hand on his chest over his heart.

Ruby presses her palm down tightly on Jake’s chest. Feeling his heart beating steadily the corners of her lips once again rise ever so slightly. She places her face next to her hand on his chest, letting the beat soothe her very weary and emotional soul. She stays like that, unmoving, for an unknown amount of time. Finally she lifts her head and starts covering Jake’s chest with warm, wet kisses, making her way up to his lips. “I will love you Jacob Cook,” she whispers, “And you will love me.” She finally lets her lips touch Jake’s, her kisses soft at first but they grow deeper as she gradually shifts more and more of her body onto Jake. The slow, deep and passionate kisses begin to regenerate Ruby and finally she lifts her head to look Jake in the eyes but she says nothing, letting her hands gently caress his face his while her warm body presses against him.

She laces her fingers through his, then reaches their clasped hands up over Jake's head. She rolls them over, letting Jake cover her, the weight of him shielding and protecting her.  "Tell me again you will always want me and need me baby," Ruby says breathlessly, "That's still all I ever want."

Jake places his lips near her ear and whispers, "You are the only one for me.  Always and forever I will want you and need you."  What starts as a long sigh of contentment from Ruby's lips ends as more a purr as she pulls his arms back down and around her.  Their lips find each other and their bodies become one.  Eventually, warm and satisfied, they both move from the solace of lovemaking to the sanctuary of sleep.

At 2:00, Ruby wakes Jake who had not heard Katherine knock.  He manages to disentangle himself from Ruby with only a little cajoling.  "The sooner this is done the sooner I do NOT have to get out of bed."

He dresses quickly and leaves the room dark.  "I will go check on the meeting, take your time getting dressed and I will fill you in when you come down.  I think that nice leather outfit is what you will need this afternoon."  Jake hurries down stairs while the thoughts swirl in his head.  _If that Nevada guy is able to know what Ruby knows it will be better if we keep her from knowing what we are doing until we are there._  He peeks around the corner into the dining room and sees Chester with the newly promoted Sheriff.  "Mierda!" he exclaims quietly and steps back.  He rubs his beard a couple of times before he sprints back up the stairs.  _I told that Martin not to trust Weeks.  I suppose there is no harm in having Ruby there then.  That boy is just too trusting.  Well I did not specifically tell him not to bring him to the meeting with Edwards.  Perhaps you are too distrustful Mr. Cook?_  Jake laughs out loud and mutters to himself, "Not hardly."  He is still laughing when he knocks on their door and lets himself back in the room.  "They are ready down there, I guess you need to hurry."  

Jake avoids looking at her directly while she gets dressed.  He keeps himself busy by packing up his gear, including six sticks of dynamite in his small travel bag with the items from last night.  He can almost hear Flint's voice, 'There is almost nay problem a little well placed dynamite cannot fix laddie, and them it cannot, well she be a might pretty sight anyway'.  Jake almost laughs out loud again.  All in all the thought of a little revenge on Nevada Dan for last night has him in a good mood.

Ruby had taken her time getting ready, even after Jake had tried to rush her. She seemed happy and content, making herself as pretty as she could, but still leaving her long unruly hair loose and wild around her face. By the time Jake dragged her downstairs Ruby actually did feel hungry.

When they are done, he slings his Spencer and her shotgun over his shoulder, grabs his bag and escorts Ruby down stairs and into the dining room.

Ruby whispers to Jake, "I am starving baby, let's eat something please." As the rest of them talk Ruby picks at her food and glances from Jake to the room, back to Jake with a dreamy smile on her face, not paying attention to what is really being said. 

A few minutes prior to the 2:00 hour the spry man of more than 60 winters who was now being called "The Monster Hunter" around the small town of Thomaswell entered the dining hall of the Gordon Hotel.  He waited until all the others were gathered before he spoke.

"Well, I spent the morning looking around.  Noticed a few interesting things, I'll share what information I have and we can collaborate on the rest."

Nolan Edwards goes on to discuss the house to the west of town, how it is certainly set up so that little or no sunlight can get it.  "Whitaker has that place buttoned up tight, has to be a little bit suspicious, plus he just happened to show up in town around the same time the trouble started."

He also explains that the site of the stake and ashes from the previous morning do look authentic to him.  "The ashes look real enough based on my experience.  Not sure how they tied him in place before the sun came up, but it at least looks like the remains of a sun-baked vampire to me."

He also discusses looking around the Smythe boarding house.  "That old man was a bit reluctant to let me in, but I convinced him.  A little money goes a long way, especially in a dying town like this one.  Anyways I poked around.  Didn't really find anything that you folks already hadn't figured out, but there is no sign that he has returned either.  Without a coffin I am leaning towards the idea that he is truly gone."

Lastly he discusses his conversations with the townsfolk about those who died and when and also their general attitude.  "There are some tough folks here, willing to try and scratch a living out here where there is not much to scratch with.  As far as the deaths it is hard to formulate any patterns.  On one hand it seems there was definitely more than one monster at work here, one who preys on drifters or vagrants and lowlifes and one who enjoyed the company of young women.  Then there are the deaths like the mayor and his wife, or the sheriff.  They fit in neither category, or rather one of their own.  Not sure what to make of that or anything other than there was or is more than one vampire at work here."

Chester says, "I checked out Boot Hill recently. It doesn't look like anything has disturbed the graves. Back in Promise City one of Turner's victims, a Gus Thomas, became one of them. We killed him after digging him up."

"There is still more than one," Kate said.  "Last night, just before you arrived at the saloon they were there causing trouble.  Mr. Jacobs had a tussle with one of them and it turned to mist to escape, as did its two friends."

"I think it is pretty clear that Nevada, Gloves and Smith are vampires." Jake looks directly at Edwards.  "Do you know how long it takes one of those monsters to heal?  I hurt Nevada pretty bad I would imagine but I keep hearing that they can regenerate if they get back to their coffins.  Also, are they dormant during the day or do they just hide from the light?  And lastly, when they take control of someone, are they able to know what that person knows or listen in to what is happening around them or something?"

"They do heal rather quickly.  It depends on whether you forced him into the mist by hurting him that badly or if he chose to go into a mist by himself.  If he changed to a mist by chance then he was not hurt enough that it wouldn't be healed by now.  As far as what they do during the day, they usually sleep most of the daylight hours away but they are not necessarily dormant as you say.  They must hide from the light though, they have no choice about that.  I have seen a few in my day that can tolerate sunlight for half a minute or so, but no longer than that.  Lastly, the domination, based on my experience they do not know what you are thinking, but rather they can give you a command and that is all you think about until it is completed.  Then you have your own will back until another command is issued.  They do not have to be present to issue commands either.  Do you have reason to believe that someone is dominated?  If so, you must be very careful, that person is as much a threat as one of them, they will not be able to control their actions!"

Ruby looks up surprised, "Oh yes, that would be just horrible. Have to be very careful about that. Do we think that now?"

"I guess we do not know for sure..." Jake looks to the Sheriff. "Where do those three ruff-necks live? Is it far? Can we get there and back while the sun is up?"

"Mr. Jacobs? Me and the Sheriff were going to go out to the ranch to take care of those three while it's still daylight."

"I'm glad you came back here first, then. Against those three you'll need as many people with you as possible," Kate said.

"That's what I told the sheriff. Oh, by the way, Mr. Jacobs, here's your badge." Chester hands Jake the tin star.

 He takes it, holding it by one point and turning it back and forth in his hand. Ruby looks at him curiously but Jake does not notice. 

Al Weeks gets a riled up look on his face. "Oh, I know exactly where they live. Yes, we can make it there and back while the sun is still up, only about 2 miles out of town. I would accept any help that you folks are willing to give, but I'm going out there either way, with or without you."

Chester says, "I'm going. I just need to grab my rifle from my room."

Weeks says, "Mr. Jacobs. You and Mr. Martin are hereby deputized in the service of Thomaswell. Your primary concern is the threat of these vampires. Do you accept?"

"Yes, sir." _Might as well since my primary concern was these vampires anyway._ Jake flips the star a couple of times in his hand before shrugging and pinning it to his shirt. 

Kate nodded and continued.  "Mr. Edwards, we know that fire and sunlight kill these things. We also read that a wooden stake through the heart would do it, and holy water hurts them. Are there any other ways to kill them? And is there some way to prevent them turning to mist?"

"I've never figured out a way to stop them from turning to mist. The best thing is to hit them where they live, that way they have nowhere else to go. While in mist form they must retreat to their coffin. Sunlight and a stake through the heart, submerging them in running water. Those are the ways I know of that will end them. I have proven each of them more than once, they work," Edwards finished.

"We hadn't heard of submerging them in running water. I'm very curious as to the whys of these methods, but I suppose that is for another day. Mr. Jacobs suggested we rent a house in town in order to have a private residence. Would a rented house serve the purpose, or would it be like a hotel in that while you are staying there it is owned by another?"

"A rented house will do fine, they should not be able to enter, unless the owner of the house invites them or you invite them to do so. They can enter public places that are open to everyone, stores, saloons, hotels, etc. without needing an invitation" Nolan Edwards answers.

Just then there is a light knocking outside the room and the sound of someone clearing their throat. "Pardon the interruption folks, I have some information for the young lady," he says motioning towards Kate, "about what you asked me this morning."

Victor Bishop explains to Kate that there are 3 properties that are suitable as rentals, two of them are now owned by Mr. Greely, and the other is owned by Bobby Whitaker. "Thom's former saloon and his home are both owned by Greely now, the former mayor's home is now owned by Bobby Whitaker. From what I gather both have been looking to either sell or rent those properties. I hope that helps."

"It does help very much Mr. Bishop, thank you," she said with a smile. "It was very kind of you to inquire for me."

"Not at all, Miss," Bishop answered before leaving them to their conversation.

"Very interesting," Kate continued. "It gives us an excuse to talk to Whittaker, but if he's a vampire we certainly wouldn't want a house he owns. And if I heard right, Greely didn't really take to any of you, and he's a bit of a suspicious character himself."

"Oh, Mr. Greely doesn't have a problem with me, at least I don't think he does. As a matter of fact he feels bad about..." Ruby's voice trails off and she unconsciously touches her still tender arm. "Anyway, I could speak with him." Then she furrows her brows, "But are we moving here? I don't want to move here."

"No, honey," Kate said gently, laying her hand on her friend's arm. "But Mr. Edwards says these monsters cannot enter a private residence. So if we rent a house in town for our stay, we can sleep at night in greater safety since they would have to be invited to enter."

"Then how did Colin get in our room at the Lucky Lady?" Ruby asks curiously, trying to piece the information together.

"It's a saloon, which is open to the public. I'd guess as long as they can enter the building they can go into any room they want without impediment. So if you lived in a hotel like I do, even though your room is your private residence they could still come inside since the hotel is open to anyone."

Ruby picks at her toast and scrunches her nose, "Then I guess we have to get a house. We can't live in the saloon anymore." She looks up at Kate with her cloudy eyes, "But I looovve our room at the Lucky Lady." She looks at Jake, "We can't stay there anymore but I don't want to leave."

Kate wrapped her arms around Ruby and hugged her. "Of course you can stay at the Lady. When we go home these monsters will be gone and you'll have nothing to worry about."

Ruby puts her head on Kate's shoulder as she hugs her. "That's nice," she whispers in her ear. Keeping her head in place she says, "We never know when there might be more of them and I don't want to have to go through this again. And Jake said when we got back we would decide. About the room that is." Ruby giggles, "Could you imagine me and Jake with a house?" More giggles erupt from Ruby. "How fun."

"It just might be. There's all sorts of freedoms to having your own house. I don't think there was a room in our house that Tom and I didn't," she stopped whispering and cleared her throat. "Well it's about as private as you can get.

And think of all the fun you had putting together your room. A whole house is that much more fun."

"Katherine!" Ruby squeals with giggles, "You're so silly." She adjusts her head for comfort, keeping it on Kate's shoulder but she gazes at Jake with an easy smile, "I want a house baby." She takes Kate hand in hers, "Kate says having a house is fun."

"It is." Kate squeezed Ruby's hand and returned to the conversation with the monster hunter. "So this afternoon we go after the thugs from last night. Mr. Edwards, do you have any strategies you usually use? Things were should be aware of so we are not shocked or surprised at an inopportune moment?"

"Each fight is different, as the creatures still retain their minds and the ability to think. They are not mindless like ghouls or zombies." Nolan pauses to take a swallow from his flask. "I prefer to try and surprise them, hopefully the one that was shot last night was hurt enough that he will still be recovering. If we know where the coffins are and the light is out we have the advantage, we have many places to go where they can not follow. If we can sneak in and stake them where they lie that would be the easiest though."

"So we'll want to try to find the coffins before the vampires if at all possible. I should go get changed and gather my own equipment. I'll be back in just a few minutes, Constance," Kate said as she gently disentangled herself from Ruby.

She went upstairs and changed into her leathers which she had tucked into the very bottom of her bag. Her hair was quickly released from its pins and simply braided. She removed the sleep bullets from her derringer and replaced them with the magic bullets, and made sure her pistol was fully loaded. It was only for cover anyway, but she still needed the bang. Once she was ready she went downstairs to rejoin the others.

Nanuet had been quiet lately, more so than usual, but he finally speaks up. "Well, we are all in this together. Minerva and I will be right back we have to gather our gear as well."

Nanuet and Minerva head upstairs to gather gear and supplies and head back downstairs in a timely manner.

Jake moves over to speak with the priestess. "Do you have any more of that holy water? I used mine up last night, it worked well getting him to release me. Oh, I meant to thank you for putting yourself between the doorway and Nevada, I did notice."

"De nada, Senor. I thank the gods that you are safe." She places her hand on his shoulder and smiles sincerely "You can trust that so long as I have breath in me that I will not allow harm to come to any of my new friends.

Holy water? Si, I have plenty and will make more. I have given vials to the others as well. I only hope that they make more use of the holy water than the garlic that I handed out on the coach. If you had been wearing yours perhaps the evil one would not have gotten his hands on you to begin with heh?" She gently reproaches him and hands him a vial that she has been keeping in her skirt.

"Oh, point made. De Nada," Jakes says accepting the vial and stowing it in his shirt pocket.

Jake's attention is then drawn to Edwards who is answering Katherine's queries. 'Hmmmm,' he thinks. "Sheriff Weeks, can you arrange some transportation? A buggy and some horses perhaps? Several coils of rope as well if you have them. Let us get whatever else we need and gather outside in fifteen minutes. I for one am anxious to be about our business with those three and put and end to them at least."

Weeks replies promptly. "I can get a carriage for us and a team of horses, not a problem. Might take me more than 15 minutes to get over to the livery hook up the team and get back, but I'll be back as quick as I can. I'll get plenty of rope as well."

Ruby watches everyone but Jake leave. She looks at him, "I know you got all our stuff ready already. You're so prepared baby." Ruby continues to pick at some food. "I don't know what you want me to do today, I don't want to get too close to those things again." Ruby gently touches her cheek, but quickly covers her face with her hair. "Let's just get this over with so we can get out of this dirty little town."

Time passes and all the friends meet up in the dining room with their gear. They all head outside and wait for Sheriff Weeks and the carriage to arrive.

 "Now that you mention it, I do want you to stay away from those creatures. You can keep an eye on Weeks though. He used language like you, Katherine and Colleen did when Turner made you do things. Maybe I am just too suspicious. Either way, keep an eye on him and if he tries to do anything to stop us you might give him a nap. Know what I mean?"

Ruby nods, "Oh you think he's the one..." Ruby stops. "But what about Weeks and Edwards? You want me to do it in front of them? I mean, use my skills..."

"You are a clever girl, think of something. We did practice some tricks to hide it. Besides, if it comes done to life or death, use them."


----------



## orchid blossom

About half an hour after the meeting breaks up, Sheriff Weeks pulls up in a carriage that has enough room for everyone. The Sheriff has his own mount which he states that he would prefer to ride. He offers to lead the way to the ranch if someone else can drive the carriage.

As the group is loading up to depart the doctor comes and speaks with Sheriff Weeks. He then addresses the party with the information that was just given to him.

"The good doctor hear has determined that Sheriff Wilson died from blood loss before he was hung. He had three puncture wounds, one on the neck, and one on each wrist. All three wounds were from different sources as the bite sizes are all different. This leaves no doubt to me that our friends at the ranch did this."

"Hey Chet how about you driving?” Jake asks. "I was thinking we could stop somewhere a little ways away and walk in quietly, if there is a place to stop somewhat unnoticed."

Before he helps Ruby into the carriage, Jake opens his bag and takes out two of Minerva's garlic necklaces. He puts one around his neck and then places one around Ruby's. "Yes, yes I know they are quite pungent. Humor me Mrs. Jacobs and let us smell like an Italian kitchen together."

"Yes _darliingg_," Ruby purrs as she leans in close to Jake, letting him wrap the garlic around her neck, "As long as we do it together. I like Italians. I mean Italian. Food. I like Italian food. Let's get some when we get home."

Nanuet also adorns his garlic jewelry and offers to ride atop the carriage with Chester. "My sight is pretty good, I might be able to notice anything strange from up there."

Kate climbed into the carriage and sat looking out at the town. If she had been a bit quicker, she'd have offered to drive herself. It had been a while since she'd had the riens of a team and she would have enjoyed sitting on top of the carriage in the fresh air. At least a breeze started blowing in once the carriage began moving.

Sheriff Weeks jumps on his mount and spurs forward. He is eager to get to their destination but soon realizes he is outdistancing the carriage. The day is hot and hazy, the unrelenting sun beating down on the party. After about a half hour ride the sheriff wheels his mount and rides back to the carriage.

"The ranch is about 300 yards away up the road. I figured this would be a good place to stop and we can go forward from here on foot."

Kate scrambled gratefully out of the carriage, not waiting for anyone to offer a hand to help her down. The black leather soaked up the sun and she wished she could take off the duster, but not only did it help hide her gestures when she needed to, the damned garlic was stuffed in the pockets.

She still hadn't gotten a gunbelt or holster for the pistol, so she checked it in her pocket and put her derringer on the other side, then waited for the others to be ready.

"It's hot!" Ruby blurts out as the carriage comes to a halt. She pulls her jacket off, her poor shirt straining over her bust as she ungracefully tugs at the leather. She throws the jacket on the floor before letting Chester help her out of the carriage.

Chester says to the group, "Don't go anywhere alone. We have the advantage in numbers, but they know their home better than we do. A single person would get overwhelmed right quick." He checks his Spencer and sets up near the front door.

"Ahhh, that's better," she smiles, stretching while looking around. Everyone was preparing their various weapons and gadgets so Ruby figured she should too. Her gun still had special bullets in it and with her leather outfit she could wear the gun belt and holster that wrapped around her waist and leg for easier access to her gun. She pats her gun then shrugs. There wasn't anything else for her to do. She had the stinky garlic around her neck, the holy water in her pocket, her tools down her shirt, her dagger tucked into her waistband.

"I want one of those stakes and I'm not going anywhere without one," Ruby announces as she twists her hair up into a messy knot. Everyone there already knew and had seen her pretty bruise, so might as well be comfortable.

Nolan Edwards departs the carriage and wipes the sweat from his brow. "Yes, it's hot but the sun is our ally today." He scans his new allies quickly "Not sure how much good garlic will do if we are invading their hideout, but I suppose it can't hurt. Remember, our initial plan is stealth, lets try and get them where they lie."

"I understand, Mr. Edwards," Kate said. "We'll follow your lead."

Edwards nods and looks to Sheriff Weeks. "You know the lay of the land the best, can you lead the way to the house?"

Weeks checks his weapon again, straightens his badge on his chest, then nods as he starts walking forward.

As the ranch comes into view it is noted that there are two buildings, a two-story house which lies straight ahead and a barn which is off to the right. The buildings are separated by a dirt road, the same one that the party had followed in the carriage up to this point. Also to the right is the large fenced in area where the cattle are kept.

All is silent as the group nears the apparently deserted ranch house. Cattle chew grass to the right but seem to be keeping a lazy eye on the stranger's progress. In fact one of them - a very large bull - begins wandering toward the group, an odd look in it's eyes. Fortunately there is a wooden fence separating the group from the beast...

Ruby pokes Jake in the arm and whispers, "Do you see that?" while pointing to the freaky looking bull. As they continue to walk on she says, "I guess we try to house first? Let's get this over with."

"This whole town is weird." Jake shoulders his bag and unslings his Spencer. He loads the first round in the magazine and follows along quietly behind the others. Spooked by the bull, he keeps an eye on it.

Minerva has remained quiet during the ride to the ranch. Although outwardly calm. She is tense and alert, taking in the surroundings.

She is armed with a stake, her holy water and pistol with the magic bullets and has her whip hooked to her belt. Without waiting for assistance she jumps down from the carriage and makes her way to the edge of the house where she can discreetly peer into the window.

Ruby watches Minerva walk up to the window, so she as silently as she can, follows her and peeks over her shoulder into the window.

Kate sighed as the others went right up to the house. Quietly at least. She was no cow expert, but being around the cattle on the ranch she was at least familiar with them. There was definitely something strange about that bull. She was suddenly glad of the pistol in her pocket and got hold of it as they walked past the fence.

Jake and Katherine are rewarded for their vigilance as they are the first to notice the bull begin to charge towards the fence, as soon as Minerva walks past it and towards the house. The bull breaks through the fence as if it were made of balsa wood and continues it's charge in the direction of Minerva and Ruby. Almost at the same time a shot rings out from the upper story of the house and Minerva howls in pain as the shot strikes her squarely in the chest 

Nanuet cries out "NO!" as he sees Minerva get shot. He runs forward, saying a prayer as he goes.

Nolan Edwards reaches for something in the folds of his robes and then begins a chant as he keeps his attention focused on the bull. After a few moments he shouts "The creature is undead! I will try and turn it back!"

"Damn it!" Kate swore as the Priestess crumpled. Nanuet was already on his way, so she made for the barn to cover not only her body but her spells as well. She peered at the upper story window trying to get line of sight on the shooter and hoped Edwards could take care of the bull.

Since Ruby was right behind Minerva, she grabs her and tries to drag her to the nearest cover alongside the house. "Oh, I know a good song," Ruby comments as she helps her, and she starts singing her song of healing as she helps her move. Unaware of the bull, they keep their eyes peeled on the house, looking for where the shot came from.

Ruby's voice fills the air as she sings her magical song. The now familiar blue glow appears around the wound on Minerva's chest and the bleeding slows but does not cease as the bullet works it's way out of the wound.

Jake swings his Spencer carbine around quickly and snaps off two magically enchanted rounds at the bull. One of them hits the large target but the bull seems undeterred by the damage that the weapon does to it and continues it's charge.

Jake moves to intercept the unholy bovine before it can get to the women. "Señor Toro, aquí." *Mister Bull, over here! After he moves closer he aims and fires the next round in his Spencer at it. 

The bull is much too far away and moving too quickly for Jake to intercept it so he aims and fires the Spencer at it again. Again his shot is straight and the bullet hits the huge bovine and explodes, causing the creature to fall, plowing into the ground it's momentum carrying it forward. The carcass burns, the odor of it's seared undead flesh causing the companions to retch.

Kate couldn't see the shooter and was ready to help with the bull until she saw Jake strike it with the incendiary bullet. She turned and ran around the barn, hoping to be able to approach the house without having shots taken at her.

The monster hunter holds forth his holy symbol and begins speaking his words of turning when the bull explodes in front of him. He turns his head away, shielding his eyes from the explosion and says "Or you could just blow him up. I like your style Mr. Jacobs, I like your style." He scans the area and sees Kate slipping behind the barn. "I think your friend has the right idea, let's follow her so we are not such an easy target". Nolan Edwards then makes his way towards the barn hoping to not draw any more fire from the farmhouse.

The barrel of a rifle shows through the window again, and one shot is fired at Nanuet which misses and a second shot is fired at Jake, hitting his duster but doing no damage.

Nanuet continues moving forward, oblivious to the shot being fired at him despite his spell to ward off attacks. He arrives at Minerva and Ruby's location near the house and sees the bullet expelled from Minerva's body. He kneels down and examines the wound. "Thank you Ruby, your song saved her. Minerva, look at me. Are you OK?"

"I should have looked up," Minerva berates herself. She sees the panic in Nanuet's eyes and attempts to make light of the situation. “I will be fine once we destroy these bastards. On top of all of their other evil deeds they have ruined a perfectly good dress."

Ruby looks at Nanuet with surprise on her face. "I did? With just my song?" She pauses for only a moment before ducking under the porch and positioning herself in front of the door, pulling her gun off her hip. "Get her under here Nanuet," Ruby says before calling out, "Hellllooo, anyone home?" while simultaneously kicking in the front door.

Nanuet smiles at his lover's whimsy. He pulls her up and carefully makes his way along the house to the cover of the porch and to see what Ruby had uncovered.

"Gentlemen," Kate nodded as Jake and Edwards caught up with her at the corner of the barn.

"We'll have to take our chances, it seems Constance already has the door open. They'll be needing us." Kate looked up at the windows, checking for more shooters. She took a deep breath and said, "I don't see anyone at the windows. On the count of three?" After the men nodded she counted it off and dashed toward the house.

Chester draws both his Remingtons and checks to make sure they're both fully loaded. Once Ruby kicks the door down, Chester motions toward the stairs. He whispers, "The gunfire came from upstairs. Let's go up there."

Ruby nods. She only quickly glances back at Jake, knowing if she lingers too long he'd try to stop her from going in at all. "What about the monster hunter?"

Chester nods in agreement and Ruby calls out, "You first Mr. Edwards."

Once Nolan Edwards arrives he is more than willing to take the lead but first he says "Yes, there is obviously someone upstairs, and we have no idea if they are a vampire or not. More importantly we should be looking for their coffins so we can actually destroy any that might be resting. Usually they prefer to keep the coffins in dark places, maybe there is a basement or an interior room that is blocked from the light. Keep your eyes open."

Nolan checks his weapons and holds his holy symbol in one hand and his peacemaker in the other. Several stakes hang from the belt on his robe. He ascends the stairs slowly scanning back and forth.

"Wait!" Ruby whispers, pulling on Nolan's arm. "Maybe we should split into 2 groups then? One to search down here and one to deal with whoever is upstairs?"

Nolan replies in a whisper "Excellent idea, I don't know who does what well among your friends, but splitting up sounds like a good idea. The house can't be too big in case someone gets in trouble."

"Jake," Ruby frantically waves him over and whispers, "Split us into 2 groups, one to go upstairs, one to search around for coffins down here. The priests are probably better going up with Nolan."

 He looks about quickly and says, "No, split up the priests I think is better. Whatever special powers they have both groups will need." He glances at his friends quickly and says, "Chet, you Minerva and Nanuet down here. Katherine watch the entrances to the first floor and outside, come to help whichever group needs it. Ruby, you, me and Edwards will take care of the shooter upstairs." Jake scratches his chin before quickly moving over to a chair and breaking off a piece of a leg about one foot long. He rummages through his bag and removes a fuse, jams it into the splintered end of the broken leg and thrusts it into his pocket. He draws his fast draw Colt, and closes his duster. "I am ready. Maybe I should go first up those stairs."

Chester says, "OK. Hit 'em hard. We'll check the ground floor and then the cellar. The entrance is probably out back." He pats the pocket to his jacket. "I have a stake here and the garlic is in my other pocket. Minerva, Nanuet, let's go."

Ruby gulps. "I was hoping that we could investigate the coffins..." her voice trails off after seeing Jake's face. "Alright, I just thought Minerva and Nanuet might have a better chance at those things..." Her voice trails off again. "Ok FINE. Give me one of those," she says, pointing to Edwards stakes. He hands one to Ruby and she smiles half heartedly, "Thanks," before standing next to Jake.

"You want to tell me again how much you love me before we go up there?" Ruby says while keeping her eyes focused up the stairs.

Jake gives her a kiss and then a smirk. "We need to continue that later my love, so I can put it into the proper words. Wish me luck, and stay close." Jake squeezes past Edwards and moves quietly up the stairs and stops near the top to listen and examine the openings.

"Luck!" Ruby says then obeys her lover, sticking close behind him with her hand grasped tightly on his belt, letting the vampire hunter take up the rear. She keeps her gun in one hand and the stake in the other.

"Give me one minute, Chet," Nanuet says. Nanuet stands next to Minerva and gently takes her hand, "Are you sure you are feeling up to this? You are still injured," he asks in a concerned tone. "You could wait outside with Katherine..."

Chester looks over his shoulder. "You were hit? I know that healing magic is powerful stuff, but maybe you should take it easy for now."

"Gracias, Mi Amor. I appreciate your concern, but I am fine," she says standing on her toes to gently place a kiss upon Nanuet's lips. "I cannot rest until this is finished. Come we will all finish this together," she says drawing her gun and following Chester.

Nanuet shakes his head at Minerva's will and smiles. "Ok, let's go." He has gun in hand and keeps a close eye and ear on the rear of the group.

Chester Minerva and Nanuet begin carefully checking the first floor rooms of the house. "Looks like we search the family room first, kitchen, then the dining room. After that we look for the cellar."

They make their way into the house searching the family room first. The family room has a large couch and coffee table as well as a rocking chair. There are three windows, two on the same wall as the door facing out the front of the house and one on the wall to the right.

As they move deeper into the house they see the kitchen to the right and the larger dining room next to it. The kitchen has an open archway leading into it and at first glance appears unoccupied. The back wall of the house has another window and a door leading to a back porch.

The wall to the left has another opening, leading to a hallway and the back of the stairs that lead to the second floor has a closed door.

The dining room is furnished with a large oak table and 6 chairs. It is also currently unoccupied.

All of the windows have thick heavy drapes that keep the light out. Odd shadows are cast through the rooms from the light that comes through the front door and around the edges of the windows.

Chester helps Nanuet open the drapes. "Minerva, keep a watch on the door down that hallway there. That might lead upstairs. If whoever's upstairs is flushed out by Jake and the others, they'll come out that way. Where'd Sheriff Weeks go?"

"Not sure where he went, Chet." Nanuet walks to the heavy drapes. "Let's shed a little light, shall we?" He pulls the drapes open illuminating the room with light as they continue to search on.

Sheriff Weeks had been outside poking around the barn and cattle yard when he realized that the others had all left him. He sprints to the house and through the door as Nanuet and Chester are opening the drapes.

"Sorry!" he huffs, out of breath. "I was just looking around outside, didn't realize you had moved on. Is everyone still OK?" Weeks asks.

"Did you find anything out there?" Chester asks. "We haven't seen anything out of the ordinary so far. Just these heavy drapes on the windows."

"No, not really. I found their horses in the barn, they seemed normal, not like that bull. The others are upstairs?"

Chester nods. "Yep. Hard to explain horses with glowing eyes. Probably why they didn't change them too. We're checking out the first floor and then the cellar. Hmm. Let's see what's in the kitchen."

Minerva silently moves down the hall to the closed door and listens while watching for any movement bt doesn't see or hear anything as she listens at the closed door. It is actually eerily quiet in the house. The only movement she spots is that of Chester, Nanuet and Sheriff Weeks.

Minerva tries the knob on the door in the hopes that it is a door to the upstairs but it does not turn, apparently the door is locked. Since it is the back of the stairs leading up though, Minerva doubts that what is behind this door would lead up. It is most likely a closet under the stairs or... stairs leading down.

Chester and Weeks check out the kitchen while Nanuet stays with Minerva near the closed door. The kitchen, unlike the rest of the house is a mess. There is food that has been left out for weeks. The smell hits them as soon as they stick their heads inside. Weeks immediately pulls his bandana over his nose and mouth and coughs weakly.

Used pots and pans are piled up in the dry sink and a sack of corn lies spilled onto the floor. A rat scurries out when he hears people approaching.

Chester coughs, "Ugh. That's horrible. This must have been from when these guys were still alive." He spits on the floor. "Let's check out that other door."

Leading the other group, Jake steps up on the landing and gently touches the knob to see if it is locked, and listens while he is doing so.  There are no sounds to be heard, and the locked door remains stubbornly closed.

"Watch my back and the other doors," he whispers to Ruby. He buttons up his duster tight and flips up the collar. He places his bag and rifle on the floor behind him. He points down at his bag and whispers, "Dynamite."

Jake pulls the hammer back on his Colt. He turns the knob just enough to release the latch and flings the door open and drops to the floor on his side with the pistol pointing into the room.

Jake's maneuver draws the attention of the rooms occupant as a pair of gloved hands reach out for him as he drops to the floor. Once he realized the ploy, Pete "Gloves" Williams retreats back into the room leaving the door ajar.

Ruby stands, wide-eyed and surprised, as Jake drops to the floor, flinging the door open. Luckily the creature retreated back into the room instead of targeting her. She pushes Jake's bag back with the toe of her boot and flattens herself out on the wall next to the door. Breathing heavily, she keeps her eyes on the other doors in the hallway and tries to stay calm.

Jake fires off a round at Williams and rolls over onto the stairs out of sight of the door.

Ruby lets her head fall back against the dirty wall. She keeps nervously glancing up and down the hallway as Jake fires into the room and Nolan starts muttering something, his attentions also on the room.

Suddenly, Ruby squeezes her eyes shut. _No no no... I can't, I can't,_ she argues to herself, shaking her head back and forth _Noooo..._ A sweat breaks out on her forehead as she fights a losing urge and her hand starts to rise against her own will.

Trembling, her arm continues to rise as silently tears fall down her cheek. Her body and movements not her own, Ruby pulls herself off the wall and aims her gun at the man on the floor, her lover and best friend, Silver Jake Cook.

Ruby West's aim was known to be true and she struggles with herself as she shakily aims the gun right at Jake's head.

Jake fires as "Gloves" ducks back into the room but is unable to hit the moving target from his position. The bullet hits the door frame right where the body would be showering him and the floor with shards of splintered wood.

Jake looks up and sees Ruby point the gun at him. He attempts to push the gun up and away and push her down the stairs. "Ruby, no!"

"She's possessed by one of them!" Nolan Edwards says as he holds his holy symbol firmly in his hand and thrusts it out before him as he makes his way past Jake and Ruby into the doorway. A hissing can be heard from somewhere deeper in the room and Edwards yells "That's right you monster! Stay back, you cannot fight the strength of the gods that I wield!"

Jake's push is strong and Ruby trips, falling backwards down the stairs. She loses her gun as she falls, hitting her head on the steps as she does. When she comes to a stop she lies dazed near the bottom of the stairs, still trembling and tears falling down her dirty cheeks. 

Minerva hears the gunshot from upstairs. "By the goddess! Nanuet! Jake and Ruby must be in trouble!" She rushes back to the stairs that lead up.

Nanuet grabs the back of her skirt and stops the wayward priestess. "No Minerva," he says sternly, "We must continue down here. We knew there was someone or something upstairs but it is now safer for everyone to stick to the plan." His voice softens, "We must search and find the blood monsters down here, if there are any. They will be alright."

Nanuet keeps his grip firm on Minerva but has a calming look in his eyes.

Minerva tries again to run off, but Nanuet has her gripped tightly. "What has come over you my love? You deliberately go against the plan and put us all in danger? Have you been possessed by one of them?" Nanuet, extremely concerned, looks deeply into Minerva's eyes. "I am not letting you run off right now."

Minerva tries to pull away from Nanuet. "No, I am NOT possessed. They are in trouble!. Did you not hear the gunshot?"

"Yes I heard," Nanuet says quickly, with a tinge of annoyance now in his voice. "We make plans for a reason. They are in even more danger if they are surprised by vampires that run up the stairs from down here and block and trap them up there. And they are not expecting us, if we run into the fight we could get shot by them. We need to do our job down here, and quickly at that. They will call us if they have need of us."

Nanuet keeps his grip on Minerva but looks to Chester, who had continued to search and has found the door. Chester readies his gun and tires opening the door.

"Nanuet's right. They have the vampire hunter with them. If the others are downstairs, then we need to get them now. Chester holsters his guns and tries to break the door down.

The door frame snaps where the door knob was as it breaks apart after Chester's mighty blow. Beyond the doorway are stairs that lead down into darkness. "Check around for a lamp or lantern. Even monsters need to see."

Nanuet looks at Chester with an odd look. "Chester, I am not a monster and I can see in the dark, perhaps they have that same ability. Their weakness is daylight, I doubt they have too many lights around here."

"Did you not think there would be shots involved. I am sure they will call for help if they need it. One shot is no big deal."

"I'm sorry," Chester says. "I didn't mean that you were a monster, Nanuet. I didn't know your people could see in the dark."

Nanuet is about to continue speaking when two more shots ring out from upstairs. Jake realizes that they are coming from inside the room in front of him.

"Is three shots a big deal Nanuet? Perhaps they are unable to call for help. Perhaps they have already fallen to the evil!"

"Katherine!" Jake yells. "Ruby is not herself, come stop her!" He pulls his bag over and tears it open. Out comes a stake from the bag and into Jake's hand as he follows Edwards.

Katherine hears Jake's cry and she comes running in, finding Ruby at the bottom of the stairs sobbing and crumpled.

Ruby shakes her head as she sees Katherine come towards her. She squeezes her eyes shut tight again but the tears come even stronger than before. "I'm sorry," Ruby chokes out, as she stands slowly, "I'm very sorry..." With that she lunges at Kate and in one deft move she pulls her dagger off her belt and tries to stab at her.

Katherine tries to duck but is no match for Ruby's quickness as Ruby only narrowly misses stabbing her. Kate grabs Ruby by the shoulders, trying to hold her off as they roll around on the floor. She cries out, "Jake! I need help!" and manages to dodge Ruby's swats.

Chester's torn between continuing with the mission and helping his friends. "Damn. Let's go downstairs and take care of this quickly." He draws both guns. "I'll go first. Sheriff, could you carry the lantern, please?"

Nanuet says to Minerva, "I hear Katherine asking for help, go see to her."

Nanuet quickly turns his back to Minerva and starts towards the stairs with Chester. They wait only moments before Weeks hurries back with the lantern. "Let's go. Minerva's attentions are elsewhere."

Upstairs, Jake sees that both men have fired shots, Nolan is clutching his gun arm and there is a wound there. The vampire is laughing at him just as it lunges forward towards Nolan, his white duster flowing out behind him.

Jake leaps into the room, steps aside to attempt a flank on Williams and thrusts the stake at him putting his full weight behind it.

"The heart!" Nolan groans. "It only works if you hit them in the heart."

The vampire is desperately trying to get at the man's neck and his bared fangs are slowly inching closer. Another shot goes off and the vampire staggers backwards, a hole in it's stomach. Green liquid flows from the hole, eating away at it's clothing and smoking as it drips onto the floor. Jake's swing with the stake misses due to the sudden movement. A tendril of smoke is rising from the barrel of Nolan's gun as he tries to collect himself.

"I think you should have told me that little detail earlier," Jake says as he drops the stake and cross draws his long barrel Colt. He steps back and fires two rounds into Williams.

The first shot flies wildly off to the side, hitting the dresser and causing it to burst into flames. The second shot hits the blonde vampire squarely and does what it is designed for, causing him to explode in a fireball. Where his body should be however there is nothing and a cloud of mist is seen nearby.

The room, which is quickly becoming filled with smoke from the now blazing furniture, is decorated like a typical bedroom with a single bed, a dresser and a night stand next to the bed. There is also a chest at the foot of the bed. The smoke is beginning to obscure Jake's vision and he does not see anything that resembles a coffin.

"Quick give me a hand with this, Edwards!" Jake yells and points to the chest. "Chuck it out the window and let run."

Edwards grabs the chest with his good arm and helps Jake heave it out the window and watches it crash to the ground below. Jake notices the older man is looking a bit pale.

"We need to find where the coffins are! He won't be able to regenerate if we destroy them!" He then turns and heads for the door leading to the landing at the top of the stairs.

Ruby continues to swat at Kate, each shot getting closer. She uses her weight to flip Kate over and pin her to the ground, using her thighs to squeeze Kate into place. She is about to raise her dagger when she catches Minerva rushing over out of the corner of her eye.

As she already has the advantage on Kate she quickly grabs her derringer with her free hand and fires it at Minerva.

Minerva sees Ruby and ducks, praying for the gods favor.

Ruby's single shot strikes Minerva in the shoulder spinning her around. Ruby flinches as her shot hits and she stutters, "I am so-sorry,".

Then Ruby hears Kate casting a spell and turns her attentions back to her. She tries to interrupt her casting her spell but stabbing at her once more.

The bullet strikes Minerva’s flesh causing searing pain, but she is able to grit her teeth and finishes her casting before screaming out in pain.

Ruby finds herself stiffing up and soon becomes rigid falling over with some assistance from Kate.

"Senora." Minerva says with some urgency "Help me carry Ruby outside." Minerva picks Ruby up under the arms and Katherine takes her legs. They quickly bring her outside away from the house.

Jake makes his way back to the landing and his bag. He pulls out a potion and hands it to Edwards, "Drink this, I need you alive."  He glances down the stairs and sees Katherine, Ruby and Minerva. "Have you got Ruby contained?"

Katherine calls up to Jake in an exasperated tone, "Does ANYONE ever have Ruby contained?" as she and Minerva struggle with Ruby. "I don't know what will happen when she unstiffens." 

Jake sees that they are taking Ruby outside and cannot wait any longer. He tests the door to the left of the stairs to see if it is locked and keeps his weapon ready. 

They get Ruby outside, near the pen. "Perhaps we should tie her before she breaks the spell?" Kate says to Minerva. "I can use some long bandages. They need us, at least you, in there now."

"Tying her with bandages is a good idea. I need to get back." Minerva sprints back to the house and heads for the cellar.

Edwards looks at the flask for a brief moment before gnawing the stopper off with his teeth and chugging the elixir down. "Thanks, feeling better already. Let's hurry before this place burns down with us in it!"

Jake holsters his pistols, grabs up his rifle and bag and runs down the stairs. He stops at the front door to toss his rifle out. He notices Ruby's revolver on the floor and kicks it out the door into the yard as well.

Nanuet and Sheriff Weeks try to ignore the chaos from the front of the house and upstairs. "Let me get this lantern lit." Weeks says taking out matches. "There, that should do it." he says, adjusting the flame.

"I'll follow the both of you, let's get down there and see what we're dealing with," says Nanuet.

As the trio goes into the cellar, Chester asks, "Say, Sheriff. Have you been in the house before?"

"Never been in the house no, until recently I've never had cause to. These guys were always good folks up till recently."

As they arrive in the cellar, an eerie sight is revealed. 3 new coffins lay on tables in the center of the room. There are various other stored supplies and a root cellar with food stuffs, but the trios eyes are drawn to the coffins. Two of them are closed, while the left most one has the lid tossed to the side.

"Alright, let's break these up. From to what I've been told, that'll keep these vampires from coming back." He sniffs the air. "Does anyone else smell smoke?"

Nanuet says "Chester, I think those two might still be occupied" pointing to the ones with the lids still intact.

"Smoke?" Sheriff Weeks says. "I thought that was just the lantern, it seemed kinda smoky to me."

"You're probably right. Get the lids off these caskets. I have one stake. We're going to need one more." Chester and Nanuet lift the lid off one of the caskets. Chester reaches for the stake in his pocket.

Outside, Ruby sits up suddenly, having broken the spell. Kate's back is to her, and she sees Minerva run into the house. She only takes a second to rub her head before she quickly dives at Kate and tackles her to the ground. her dagger missing she does the best she can, and reaches for Kate's slender neck, tackling her to the ground with all her weight.

If there was one thing a girl learned with two brothers, it was how to fight dirty. There was no way Kate was going to win this with brute strength, so she reached around, grabbed Ruby's hair and yanked her head back while drove her knee up between the other woman's legs. It wouldn't hurt as much as it would hurt a man, but it would hurt.

And with that move Kate is able to free herself from Ruby's grasp . Both women land sprawled out on the ground. Kate scratched dust from the ground and cast a sleep spell at Ruby.

Ruby still can't seem to control her actions, and looks like she is pained, but is not giving up. She shakes off the spell, then rises over Kate on her knees and slaps her hard across the face before driving back on top of her. Kate's spell seemed to have failed and Ruby's slap hit home, stinging Kate's face, but doing little real damage. 

"Mierda," Jake says as he sees Katherine and Ruby wrestling in the yard. He drops his bag on the ground away from the house and pulls out two sticks of dynamite. "Hey darling, it is me that you really want to stop because I am going to blow those coffins to Hades in a minute," Jake says rather loudly in a nonchalant manner. He places the sticks in the pockets of his duster and puts his hands on his hips. "Come on lover, I am right here."

Nolan Edwards peers out the door at Jake and his eyebrows rise when he sees the explosives. "No time for playing, if you are going to do what I think you are going to do then let's get on with it."

Nolan turns back into the first floor of the house and begins screaming for the others to come outside and that the house is on fire.

"Looks like a change in plans then. Let's get out of here." Chester, Nanuet, and Weeks rush up the stairs. Smoke billows throughout the first floor. Coughing, Chester says, "Out the back door. It should be right over here."

Nolan Edwards sees Chester and the other two emerge from the basement and he helps usher them out the back door and then follows them around to the front of the house.

Ruby looks up to Jake, holding two sticks of dynamite, and back to Kate, sprawled out on the ground. She quickly realizes that Jake is the more dangerous of the two so she stands and gets out of Kate's reach.

Ruby stands for only a second, her heart trying to win out over her head but she fails again. She starts quickly walking towards Jake, a wild look in her eyes and she starts speaking in the language Jake doesn't know but now recognizes. It's not long before Ruby gets to Jake and in one quick motion she tries to knock his legs out from under him and straddle him.

Jake takes the derringer out of his right pocket surreptitiously takes a step towards Ruby and tosses it in the air towards her when she starts to speak in that weird language. "Here, shoot me why don't you? It is the only way to stop me. Your spell will not work on me, the priest has seen to that."

Ruby doesn't fall for Jake's trick, she lets the gun drop. She continues to try to knock him to the ground.

Ruby got to Jake before Kate could manage another spell. She hoped her placement would be right and cast a grease spell under Ruby's feet, trying to keep it from spreading under Jake as well.

Ruby's trip is successful knocking Jake prone. However, she soon finds her own footing to be suspect and despite her excellent reflexes and balance soon finds herself sprawled out next to her lover.

As Jake rises Ruby takes Jake's moment of weakness and again tries to knock him to the ground. This time he easily avoids the trip.

"Damn." Jake exclaims, he rises quickly and sprints into the house, pulling the magical dagger on the way. "Incendie." He looks for the door to the basement. "Where is everybody?" he yells.

A chorus of voices answer him from outside the back door. "Outside, we went out the back door!" The flames are now engulfing the upper story and a large beam falls down the from the ceiling and tumbles down the stairs.

Jake ducks, pulls the dynamite sticks one at a time out of his pocket, tosses them down the stairs into the cellar and sprints for the door. He dives out the back door immediately after.

There is a loud "BANG!" from inside the house as the dynamite explodes. By now the entire roof is ablaze and starts to sag from the concussion of the dynamite. It will be only a matter of a couple minutes before the entire house collapses.

Kate was rapidly running out of options, even counting the unthinkable ones where she actually had to hurt Ruby to stop her. She ran up to where Ruby and Jake had been wrestling, ready to try to knock Ruby down again if she tried to go after Jake.

Ruby stands and starts to follow Jake but stops abruptly. She looks down at her feet, looks around at her surroundings, obviously confused. She sees Kate not too far from her, approaching, but doesn't see anyone else. Ruby falls to her knees, and covers her face with her hands. Her long hair shields her face from view, but her whole body moves up and down as she sobs violently.

Kate slowed her run, seeing Ruby stop trying to pursue Jake. She approached carefully until she was sure the other woman would not attack her. She got down on her knees next to Ruby and laid her arm around her shoulder. "You're alright now," she said quietly.

"Don't touch me!" Ruby says forcefully, moving away from Kate. "I'm poison."

Kate didn't try to get any closer, but she didn't back away. "You're not poison. _They_ are poison, and now you are free of it."

Ruby doesn't look up, she just keeps sobbing, but she shakes her head. "I'll never be free of them, ever."

She sobs for long moment before she rises and runs off, over near the barn. She falls against the wall, still sobbing and hiding her face. At that moment, she never wanted to look at her friends again.


----------



## orchid blossom

After the dynamite goes off, Jake runs around to the front of the house where the others have gathered. He grabs his bag and rifle and throws them farther away from the burning house. "Everyone whole?" he asks and most nod.

Minerva stands and watches the fire, carefully observing to make certain the monsters do not escape. She is tempted to console Ruby, but decides that is Jake's job right now.

Jake watches the house burn for a moment before he wanders over to where Ruby hiding her face from all of them. He sits nearby with his back to the barn. "You wanted to know how much I loved you? I love you enough to be too afraid to leave you alone. Even though I knew those monsters might use you. I just could not bear the risk to leave you where I could not see you and worry that they could get to you. So if you must blame someone, blame me. I put you here even though I knew that one of them controlled you at Greely's saloon. I did not know what else to do. I was not strong enough to leave you somewhere else. I had to trust my luck because..." he finally looks over at her, "because that is all I know how to do."

Ruby stops her sobbing and looks up at Jake, setting her red puffy eyes on his. She looks beaten and broken in just about every way possible. She has a new cut on her cheek, to match her bruise and the old cut on her head. Her breathing is heavy and her tone is sad. "You brought me here so you could WATCH me try to kill all my friends? And most especially my best friend," she chokes, "My lover and my life? What if I had succeeded? I would have to live with that for the rest of my pathetic life," she spits out.

She sits quietly for a moment, "I used to be able to only trust one person, myself, and now I can't even do that." She hangs her head very low. She says softly, "I just want this over with. I can't do it anymore. And after that.. I don't know."

"Pretty selfish of me to risk the others." Jake continues to watch her. "I have no other excuse to make. I thought this was our best odds." He stands slowly, a bit bruised himself from diving around. "I hope you will forgive me. I am doing what I can to finish this." He reaches his hand out to her. "I am sorry I pushed you down the stairs."

Ruby pushes up off the ground without help and stands, wrapping her arms around herself, ignoring Jake's hand to her. She keeps her face to the ground. "I can't say I wouldn't have done the same or worse. I know you didn't do it to be mean. And I know you're trying your best. I feel sorry for you, to be stuck with all this."

"Stuck?" He steps closer and grabs both her shoulders in an attempt to have her look him in the eye. "You would abandon me if I was the one being threatened? I do not believe it. You have a right to feel violated and unsure, I will not deny you that," he says releasing her. He steps back from her, "I do not want your sympathy or your pity." He tries to keep his tone calm and without reproach. "Just your heart, Ruby, I just want your heart. Rest easy for a little while, I need to make sure that everything burns in that house. I will not have anyone threatening my woman."

"There is no rest for the wicked," Ruby says softly under her breath as she watches Jake walk away. 

Jake looks at her silently for a minute before he walks away to watch the house burn. "Hey Chet, you OK? Maybe you and Nanuet can check out the barn."

Chester walks over. "Yep. We just breathed in a little smoke. We were about to stab a vampire with a stake when the house caught fire. How are you doing? What was going on here?"

Jake tells Chet what happened upstairs. "Sorry, pardner, I started the fire. Between Ruby being in their control and Edwards not doing too well against that Gloves character I could not mess around any more with a pointy stick."

"We'll check out the barn. The sheriff did it, but maybe there's something he missed." 

Nanuet also counts heads to make sure everyone is there that should be. When he looks at Minerva he sees a blood stain on her blouse near her shoulder. "Minerva, you're hurt! What happened?" he quickly moves over to her and gently pulls the shirt to the side, attempting to shield anyone else’s view with his body. "You've been shot! Please sit down, let me take a look at that."

Nanuet gets Minerva to sit and he begins tending to the wound. "The bullet is still in there, you are crazy to be running around like this! I will use a prayer to heal you."

Nanuet casts cure moderate on her, expelling the bullet and closing the wound. He grins when he sees that only a small white scar remains. "I must help the others search the barn, please rest here for a moment."

Nanuet, Chester, Al Weeks and Katherine all head to the barn to search it and check over the contents.

Inside the barn there are half a dozen horse stalls and tack and supplies for all of them. There is hay, feed, equipment for shoeing and for doing minor leatherwork as well. Several farm tools such as pitchforks and shovels can also be found in the fairly tidy barn. To the side is a small pig pen with trough but it is currently devoid of any occupants.

4 of the stalls are occupied and after a quick examination it is determined that 3 of the horses had been ridden recently, and appear to be in need of some care. The 4th is an older mare and appears to have stayed behind when the trio made their recent visit to town.

The back of the barn has the necessary equipment for milking and slaughtering the cattle as well as their feed and other supplies.

In the end it appears to be nothing but a normal working barn.

Ruby couldn't even begin to comprehend what she did and what she was going to have to do. Her friends all set about making themselves useful and Ruby is glad for their distraction, she couldn't bear to be around any of them just now. They would try to comfort her for sure, but there was certainly no comfort to be had for Ruby West. Jake was right, she had been violated, worse than any other time in her short life.

Her hand finds it way to her waist, and the little silver flask that had gone untouched since much earlier in the day. Breaking a promise to herself she flicks the cap off with her thumb and doesn't bother taking a sip. She gulps down most of the remaining contents, it was going to take a lot of drugs to get her through the rest of this day.

She wipes the still falling tears from her face as she stands numbly, like in a trance. It doesn't take long for her legs to start to wobble and she stumbles over to the side of the barn, where she crumples down into a ball. Her cries grow weaker and finally the little flask falls from her hand as she head sags to the side and she passes out.

Jake watches Ruby out of the corner of his eye. He decides to examine the chest and its contents that is now lying on the ground outside the burning house. It was a long shot but he hoped it might contain some useful knowledge or tool in combating the menace that faced them. He sees her stumble and then curl up against the barn. He almost ran to her. _No_, he thinks painfully, _she has to figure this out herself. I can protect her from vampires, but someday she is going to have to face herself._

When Ruby slumps over, Jake cannot stand aloof any longer. He runs over and lifts her head off the ground and places it on his lap. He notices the flask that has fallen out of her hand. He shakes his head and sighs while quickly putting it in his pocket. He just sits and strokes her hair, letting her have the time in oblivion while he maintains a watch on her to make certain she did not take a life threatening amount.

When he can get Edwards attention he asks him about the Bull. "You said, 'The creature is undead! I will try and turn it back!'. What does that mean? It was not a vampire like the others, it was in the sun." Jake asks him questions about it and the implications.

After the others gather round him, concerned about Ruby, Jake uses the time to discuss what they know so they can figure out what to do next. "Turner either faked his death, or was killed so we would think trouble was due to him and is now gone, or if neither then why and buy who? If these vampires were three of the four foot prints... who was the fourth? Something tells me the cuff links and the missing rope are clues that we do not yet understand. Why kill Turner to give us the confidence to leave and then kill the sheriff? Why are Greely and Whittaker buying up property? Seems clear they are taking advantage of folks dying or having them killed. Who is to say that O'Neil is NOT really part of it, even though he appears not to be a vampire himself. And what about that bull? That does not bode well, nor answer anything." Jake also is concerned that they group make certain coffins are gone and it is not possible that the vampires are hiding in the foundation or have found some other escape.

Edwards says, "Yes, as we all could see the creature was not normal. I cast a small spell that allowed me to determine if it was living or undead. It was the second of the two. I was about to try and turn it away when you... um flame broiled it. As to how it got in that state, I am not sure. Perhaps they found a way to taint it, perhaps they feed it one of their victims blood. I am not sure."

"Maybe killing Turner had nothing to do with us at all," Kate said. "It's a small town, and too many deaths too quickly will drive people off. The people run, the vampires run out of victims. Also, another vampire who isn't part of their group could be seen as a threat to their power. Of course, Turner may not have been killed by these monsters. I admit, they are probably the only ones strong enough to do it though."

Jake nods, "Smart thinking Mrs. Kale. If he's dead it might not have anything to do with us at all. I wish we knew for certain if he is going to be a problem for us anymore."

"There is no certain to be had. But I'd lay down money that these three aren't all of them. Someone pulls their strings. Mr. Edwards, what would you recommend we do next?"

"Well, there are a few people in town I'd like to investigate. Mr. Bobby Whitaker for one. From what I understand he never comes out in the day, he moved in to town just before the trouble started, and he keeps his house boarded up and locked down. It sounds almost too much like he fits the profile too well, but worth looking into."

"Thom and Greely need some looking into as well, even if for the simple reason that they only seem to work at night. We can do some simple things, try and catch their reflection in a mirror, splash some water on them as if it were an accident. It works out that we are all visitors here and I don't think any of us are too concerned about making friends so if we offend someone who happens to not be a vampire then it shouldn't be the end of the world."

"As for the immediate future I'd like to take a look around the ranch property a bit more and wait for this fire to burn itself out so that I can take a look at what's left."

"Greely has certainly benefited from the trouble in town. His is the only saloon left, and he bought up Thom's properties after his accident." Kate paused a moment. "That bull, it wasn't a vampire but it was some kind of undead creature. Left for a guard, I would assume. If Greely is a vampire, could Thom be a creature like that?"

Jake cuts in, "Ruby said she saw that Thom fellow yesterday morning in the crowd. That would make it doubtful he's one of them."

"The bull was out in the daylight too. Obviously there is some form of undead those Vampires were using as servants. I'm suggesting Thom could be whatever those are. Of course, that assumes Greely is a Vampire. As Mr. Edwards suggested, a spill or two at the saloon might be in order."

"Alright, we set that up," Jake says, "Splashing the water, checking mirrors. Anything we can do." He looks down at Ruby, still lying sleeping in his lap. "I'm not sure what folks want to do tonight. Maybe Mr. Edwards wants to check out the place without us? Or maybe he'd prefer company."

Chester, Nanuet and Weeks return. Weeks says, "Well folks, we checked everywhere in the barn. If there's a secret space in there, it must be well hidden."

Chester pipes up, "Yep. No caskets in there. How're things out here?"

Jake fills them in, leaving out where Edwards would be. He still doesn't trust the sheriff completely.

Nolan listens to the others make their plans as he watches the building continue to burn. He makes his way over to Jake who is working on getting the chest open which survived the fall from the upper story intact. "If you all don't mind I think I am going to hang out here for the rest of the day. I want to keep an eye on things, make sure the coffins are fully destroyed and see if perhaps they had any friends who would come and visit. Anyone is more than welcome to stay with me, but it is not necessary. Now, let's see what's in that trunk."

Jake nods, "I understand. I have need of getting back to town," he glances at Ruby, "AFTER we make sure there is no sign of those coffins left. Maybe one of the others might want to stay with you. But in truth, we have all had a full day and they may just want to get some well needed rest."

The contents of the trunk are curious. There are several sentimental items as well as woman's clothing. Several photos showcase a wedding in which it appears Eugene Smith was the groom. The bride is a fairly unremarkable woman but both bride and groom appear to be very happy in all the pictures. The actual wedding gown from the picture is found carefully folded in the trunk. There are several letters from family members addressed to "Martha" or "Martha and Gene" dealing with personal issues such as wedding plans, moving into the ranch together and a pregnancy which was lost before making it to full term. There is also a keepsake box tied closed with ribbons that contains dried flowers, a few pieces of jewelry, a broken men's watch, and several letters written by Eugene Smith also addressed to Martha which seem to have been written during a courtship.

Jake ponders the contents of the trunk. "Let's take some of the items in case we need them later. That way I can look them over more carefully when I don't have as much on my mind." The friends gather the contents of the trunk and load them onto the carriage. Jake also gathers Ruby's pistol and dagger; & his rifle, derringer with blanks, and bag all lying strewn on the ground.

Finally he checks Ruby again, still passed out. He lifts her off the ground and cradles her in his arms, carrying her to the carriage and places her inside. She responds with barely a moan.

"Everyone ready?" Jake asks wearily.

Sheriff Weeks adds, "I will stay with Mr. Edwards. We should be fine together. I'm going to do whatever it takes to get this problem taken care of and revenge Sheriff Wilson."

They wait a little while longer, then check out the basement area. The fire and dynamite have completely obliterated the area and there are no signs of the coffin remaining. Satisfied with what he finds Jake tells the others it's time to head back. The carriage ride is uneventful and soon they find themselves back at the hotel.

Chester helps everyone unload their baggage from the carriage. He says, "Let's go to this Whitaker house while it's still light out. We'll start by asking if we can ask him about what's going on and move on from there. How's that?"

Jake replies, "Deputy, I have to take care of my wife tonight. But I think Mrs. Jacobs had a reason to visit Mr. Whittaker and it would look less suspicious. But if you want to got today and get it done, you are a deputy, I certainly won't stop you."

Chester looks quizzically at Jake. "You... can take care of Mrs. Jacobs. This Whitaker thing doesn't have to be done today. If she would look less suspicious, then she needs to be up and walking. What happened to her?"

"She, uh, had a little too much headache medicine." Jake lets that hang in the air. "Chet, if you decide it is better to go up to Whittaker's place now, bring some reliable help. Oh," Jake steps in close and speaks lower, "tell Edwards about how the then Deputy Weeks answered the question on where he was during the day yesterday. Make sure that Edwards knows that Weeks might have been controlled by someone. Last thing we need is for our new sheriff to turn on Edwards and kill him." Jake then pats him on the shoulder, "Luck, pardner."

As Nanuet and Chester are helping gently lift a still mostly unconscious Ruby out of the carriage Jake approaches Katherine. He pushes his hat back on his head and says wearily, "Quite a day, huh?"

Kate reached up and touched her cheek where it was red and swollen. "I'd call a day when three of those monsters are wiped out a good one." She looked over toward Ruby. "Not all good, though."

Jake nods. "We're closer to our goal, that is a good thing." He sticks his hand deep into his pockets as he watches Nanuet lift Ruby off the ground and carry her inside their hotel. "I'm going to spend the night with her, get her cleaned up and watch over her." He sighs, "I admit Katherine Kale, I am getting tired."

"We leave too much of the burden on you, Jake. I wish I knew how to take more of it myself... But I do know how to get someone cleaned up and keep my eyes open in the night. If you trust me enough."

Though tired Jake still manages his infamous smirk. "Heh. Sometimes I take it on myself. But I'd sure appreciate the help. I've learned it's not as easy as it looks getting a sleeping person out of the tub. How about you meet us upstairs in a few minutes?"

"Alright, Jake," she said, patting his arm. She went to her room and changed into a simple skirt and blouse, rolling up the sleeves. She packed up the few medical things she carried, bandages, witch hazel, needle and thread, alcohol for cleaning and a book or two for her own entertainment, then went upstairs and knocked on Jake and Ruby's door.

When Katherine arrives at the room the bath is being drawn. Ruby is lying mostly unmoving on the bed. Jake has pulled out Ruby's white nightgown, the one she rarely wears but always brings with her and laid it carefully on the bed next to Ruby. Jake ushers her in, "Thank you for coming Katherine. Do you want something to drink?" as he pours himself a large whiskey.

"It's best if I don't, Jake. For more than one reason." Kate set her bag down on the floor. "What we're going to want to do is put a chair in the tub. Even just the front legs if the whole thing won't fit. We can sit her in the chair. One of us will have the job of making sure she stays in it, and the other can do the washing up. We can use the wash basin to help when it comes to her hair."

Jake nods. "Whatever you think will be easiest." He takes a drink from his glass then sets about putting the bath together as Kate asked.

They soon find that the chair won’t really be needed as Ruby is suddenly awake. “Oh goooddie,” she slurs, “A bath!” Then she breaks out in a fit of giggles. Jake just shakes his head as he helps her sit up and get her clothes off.

"She looks like I did after Ringo shot that horse out from under me," Kate said quietly. "I have some witch hazel in my bag. After her bath I'll put some on those bruises, it will help soothe them a bit."

Jake widens his eyes slightly and nods towards Ruby. He mouths, "Don't bring that up, she's sensitive."

"Something surprise you?" Kate asked quietly.

"I suppose not. I just thought she would trust me more... but I am not offended." He replies equally as quietly.

"I don't understand. What would offend you?"

Jake looks startled and then uncomfortable, "Ah, that I might be so petty, you know that she would have to hide something to, um keep me.... umm, nevermind."

"Or maybe she's just embarrassed," Kate said sensibly. "Ruby's not used to imperfection." Jake shrugs in response.

As Jake got Ruby undressed, Kate opened up her bag and pulled out a few short bandages. Two she used as ties to make sure her sleeves wouldn't roll down. Then she pulled up her skirt on one side and tied it up as well so she could move more easily. She almost expected to turn around and see Tom there waiting for her.

10 minutes later they finally get Ruby into the bath. She willingly sinks in with a loud “Ahhhhh.” Some splashing commences before Ruby sits back and relaxes.

"I'm sorry Jake," Kate said quietly. "I figured out what she was doing yesterday, but I didn't get a chance to tell you. Being Maddie has... It's kept me away." She chuckled. "I got a little taste of what it's like to be Ruby, and I have to say I prefer Katherine. I didn't like all those men looking at me."

Ruby starts singing a song to herself, giggling at the lyrics as she does.

_My wife and I lived all alone,
In a little log hut we called our own;
She loved gin and I loved rum,
I tell you we had lots of fun._

While Ruby is singing they continue to speak in whispers.

Jake chuckles, "I think you did at first. I imagine it can be scary after a while. There is something to be said for being unnoticed." He lets a moment pass before he says, "I did figure out what she was doing finally. I have seen it before, I just did not recognize it with her. There are times I can be so stupid when it comes to her." He sighs and looks Katherine directly in the eyes. "You do not need to apologize. I was the one that took her there today knowing what she was doing and knowing that one of those three had, um influenced her and would likely do so again. I should have consulted you all, but... well, I did not."

"Jake, you have noticed our tendency to discuss things to death, haven't you? Miss Florencia got a taste of what Ruby has been doing, we all knew the dangers and could have objected. But I'm not sure leaving her behind would have been a better option. One of us would have had to stay with her to keep her out of trouble and the group would have been two down. Don't worry over it." She smiled a bit. "Just don't make a habit of it either." Jake smirks in response.

"As for going unnoticed, no girl likes that. I just didn't like everyone noticing."

_Ha! Ha! Ha!
You and Me,
Little Brown Jug
Don't I love thee!
Ha! Ha! Ha!
You and Me,
Little Brown Jug
Don't I love thee.

'Tis you who makes my friends and foes,
'Tis you who makes me wear old clothes,
Here you are so near my nose,
So tip her up and down she goes.

Ha! Ha! Ha!
You and Me,
Little Brown Jug
Don't I love thee!
Ha! Ha! Ha!
You and Me,
Little Brown Jug
Don't I love thee.

When I go toiling to my farm
I take little brown jug under my arm,
Place him under a shady tree,
Little brown jug, 'tis you and me.

Ha! Ha! Ha!
You and Me,
Little Brown Jug
Don't I love thee!
Ha! Ha! Ha!
You and Me,
Little Brown Jug
Don't I love thee.

Ha! Ha! Ha!
You and Me,
Little Brown Jug
Don't I love thee!
Ha! Ha! Ha!
You and Me,
Little Brown Jug
Don't I love thee._

Ruby stops abruptly for a moment, forgetting the words. It seems she has had enough of singing as she closes her eyes and starts leaning her head back. Suddenly she starts up, louder than before.

_If I'd a cow that gave such milk,
I'd clothe her in the finest silk
I'd feed her on the choicest hay,
And milk her forty times a day.

Ha! Ha! Ha!
You and Me,
Little Brown Jug
Don't I love thee!
Ha! Ha! Ha!
You and Me,
Little Brown Jug
Don't I love thee.

The rose is red, my nose is too
The violet's blue and so are you;
And yet I guess, before I stop
I'd better take another drop.

Ha! Ha! Ha!
You and Me,
Little Brown Jug
Don't I love thee!
Ha! Ha! Ha!
You and Me,
Little Brown Jug
Don't I love thee._

"Do you like my song Kate?" Ruby giggles.

"We always like to hear you sing, sweetheart," Kate said, looking up at Jake with worried eyes.

Jake just smiles and mouths, "Do not worry."

Ruby doesn’t notice the worry in Kate’s eyes. She sits up suddenly and puts her face close to Jake’s face. “You are so handsome Jake,” Ruby says, putting a wet bubbly hand on his face. “And you’re the best kisser ever!!"

Ruby turns to Kate, “He is the BEST KISSER EVER Kate.” She is quiet for a moment then giggles. “I guess you already know that, don't you?” More giggles. She again turns back to Jake, “Kiss me now,” she commands with a smile the adds with big wide eyes, “Pllleeeaaasseee.”

Jake gives her the requested kiss and wipes some soap off her nose and then his.

Ruby scrunches her nose at Jake then steals another kiss. Finally she sits back in the tub again and enjoys Kate gently washing her hair, “That is soooo nice,” she says quietly. Her body is loose and limber as Kate massages her head, her eyes begin to sleepily shut.

"Jake, may I ask you a silly question? Why do always call me Mrs. Kale or Katherine Kale?"

"Always? Heh, not always. Mostly in public I think. You were brought up in formal social circles I just figured you preferred the more formal way of address when others were around to hear. It may not seem it, but I was raised in a rather stiff and formal family. My father's social aspirations far exceeded his assets and personal competence," he adds without any trace of remorse. Jake looks down at Ruby and smiles at her being quiet and relaxed. "You remind me of my sister. Virginia always preferred her full name, she did not like it when folks tried calling her by any nicknames. I think that is why I always call you by your full given name, even in private company." He suddenly looks up, "You did not think I was distancing myself from you, did you?"

Kate blushed hard and was suddenly very busy washing Ruby's hair. "Perhaps. It's what I do," she admitted. "With the exception of Mr. Gonzales. It's just not right to call a teacher by his first name. I, ah... I don't care for nicknames, but it's more that Tom and my father are the only ones who ever called me Katie. It's just his.... you understand."

Jake glances down at Ruby and then back to Katherine. "I believe that I do."

She met his eyes for a minute, then got back to work. "I'm sorry, I should know better than to think you meant anything by it. I just... I've felt distanced from everyone. I'm very different than the rest of you, and so much has changed. Miss Florencia arrived, and.... " She looked up again. "I know you know even though you haven't said anything. It seems silly when I say it, but I haven't been sure I'm needed. Or perhaps now I'm a burden to you."

"You are very different from the rest of us?" Jake chuckles. "I know that folks confuse Chet and me all the time, being so alike and all. There is that stiff competition between Nanuet and myself to see who can get into the most trouble, that is another one who folks think we were separated at birth." Jake laughs a little more, "Do not mind my making light Katherine, but we are all very different from the rest of us. If there was another Jake Cook among us I would have, uh, well let us just say it would not be pleasant." He grins at her before softening his look. "None of us can be strong every day, for every thing." He pointedly looks down at Ruby. "Contribute what you can, when you can, that is all friends ever really ask. You can do things the rest of us cannot. I am not just talking about things in those special books you and Gonzalez covet so much."

"My skills at bathing the ill, for example? I do have other skills, but they don't usually seem to be of much use." She finished rinsing Ruby's hair, then spread two towels on the bed. "We need to get her out of the water now. You get her under her arms, and I'll lift her feet. Just lay her on those towels, then we can rub her down with the others. Then I'll put some witch hazel on her."

Jake does as instructed and they get Ruby to the bed. "Have it your way. In my opinion, you are a smart woman with many talents. Excuse my bluntness but it is up to you to choose to see the trees or the path through the forest."

"Don't be like that, Jake," Kate said simply. "I've just had quite a few blows to my confidence lately. I always used to know the right thing to do, but it's all different here and I get turned around. I'm not used to being uncertain. Beside the many opinions I get on the choices I make." She shook her head and finished drying Ruby off, then got the witch hazel and applied it. She smiled and looked up. "Now and then we girls like to be praised a bit."

Kate picked up the nightgown and gently got Ruby into it. "Do you want me to stay so you can sleep?"

"If you can manage a little while, I would take some rest. Wake me in a few hours so you can get yours too," he yawns. "I cannot help but think if we rented a house then we could take turns keeping a watch over each other. Perhaps not as much as Ruby, but everyone here is at some risk at night. Why tempt the foul fates?" Pointing to the items taken from the trunk at the farm house he says, "You might take a look through that and ask around tomorrow about what happened to Martha Smith. It could be a clue, or maybe she was gone before this all happened."

"Alright Jake," Kate replies, "I can do that. And we can discuss a house further tomorrow too," She pulls her two little books out of her bag and places them on the table next to the chair near the window. "Now get some rest. I will wake you soon enough." She kisses Jake's cheek softly, then does the same for Ruby before settling into the chair.

Despite the questions, concerns and plans swirling round in his head, Jake lays down and quickly falls asleep. After a few hours Katherine wakes him, they agree to meet for breakfast and she leaves him with a still slumbering Ruby.


----------



## orchid blossom

After sleeping half of the previous day and most of the night, singer Ruby West finally awakens. Her head pounds with headache and her throat feels parched. Her whole body aches, even more so when she instinctively stretches, and a unhappy moan escapes her lips. She reaches out to the night table for a drink, an old glass of something still left over. She takes a small sip, guessing it's cheap left over whiskey. She scrunches her nose and for once wishes for some water. With an "Ugh" she shakily puts the glass back and tries to sit up in bed, using her arms for support. The room spins and when it stops and becomes clearer she finds Jake in his usual chair, awake.

"Hi," she says softly, putting her hand to her throbbing head. "What happened?"

"I am not sure what you remember. After the house was fairly well along burning to the ground.... let me see... You took enough poppies to send yourself to oblivion, we brought you home and cleaned you up, you sang a lovely song, and other than that it was very quiet. I am rather pleased to see the sun is up and you are looking better." Jake scratches his chin once or twice, forcing himself not to rub his tired eyes. "I am betting that you do not feel particularly well though."

Ruby looks to the floor, her hair covering her face. She is silent for a long moment, unsure of what to say. Finally she raises her head and meets Jake's gaze, her eyes wide and guilty looking. "I remember, at least I think I do," she says quietly, "And I'm sorry." She looks away as she rubs the back of her neck with her uninjured hand, "I'm just... what happened...I can't..." She struggles to find the words but they won't come. "You're right, I don't feel too well."

Ruby's eyes get moist but she doesn't cry. "I just can't do this much longer. It's getting so hard... I need to get this done and get out of here."

"What, you think that I have never hidden in the bottom of a bottle before?" Jake smiles at her. "I am not angry with you." His smile slowly disappears, "Actually, once I finally woke up and realized you were hitting the laudanum I thought it could be the answer to my little problem. I could let you stay doped up, useless if the vampires controlled you, and yet I could still keep you where I could see you and protect you."

Jake sighs heavily. "It has been a bad plan. Drunk or doped, your will is easier to break when they try to take you. Like myself, you are also remarkably able to function even when most others would have fallen down and gone to sleep. I cannot keep up this pace without sleep," the words draw out the yawn he had been suppressing. "If you really cannot do this, perhaps I should put you on a stage with Katherine back to Promise City. Fill yourself full of enough laudanum so you would be of no use to them and let Katherine guide you back. I could then concentrate on making certain that any monster that had any designs on you is destroyed and follow you back quickly." Jake rises, wincing slightly as his muscles complain. "I do not want you to go, I would rather do this together. However I am rather fond of living, and looking forward to our little celebration after this is over... among other things." He comes and sits next to her on the bed. "You can let me do this for us. You can be the strong one another time. I know that you can be strong when I need you the most."

"I don't want to be your problem, baby," Ruby whispers, "I want to be strong. I want to be strong for you. I used to be strong..." Her head aches and she eyes the new, full bottle that the doctor gave her, longing to take a sip.

Instead Ruby moves closer to Jake, swinging her legs off the bed, then letting one of them lean up against Jake's. She sighs deeply, "I don't want to leave you." She shakes her head back and forth and she chokes as her words come, "Please don't send me away."

"Send you away! Hermes as my witness, I do not want to." He runs a gentle hand through her hair, "You will have to decide. If you cannot get along without that bottle, then I have to keep you hidden either here or someplace else. I have yet to figure out how to hide you here. Maybe there is a way...."

"I'm not leaving then," Ruby says stubbornly. "And I will try not to use the bottle." She pauses, "But the nightmares are truly bad and my imagination worse. I need you next to me at night, your arms around me to protect me."

She lets Jake caress her hair and enjoys being close to him for a bit before she speaks again.

"I will talk to Whittaker today. I will see what I can find out. But I don't understand what we are still doing here. We think Colin is dead and now those others are dead. What else is there to do?"

"I need to be more certain that no one is coming back to Promise City after you, or me for that matter." In response to the comment he expects he continues quickly, "I know, I know, I am too suspicious. That quality has kept me alive so far. Even when we know that, do you think that Nanuet and Minerva will be satisfied and leave? They will want to make sure there are NO more vampires. Can you really leave them behind to face them alone? I do not think I could do so. I can however let them take the lead and give whatever aid they need."

Jake sits, looking like he is thinking. "I just wish I knew what was behind all this, without that it is hard to know if we are still in danger beyond just being in this pit of a town."

She sighs, "No, I couldn't leave them, you know that." She again hangs her head, "I've just been so... scared. You know, I've finally got something good and I don't want it to end." She rubs her head gently, her headache still there. Her stomach also joins the protest of yesterday's actions and she starts to feel sick

"How can we even find out what is behind all this? I thought Colin was the only one. And even in death he was still just a man." A small smile comes to Ruby's lips, "Just like all the rest, he found me irresistible too. But these others were different."

Jake just shakes his head with a lop sided grin. "Yes, there is no one else quite like you my dear Ruby West. I am certain the three others were just foul men to begin with, made worse by the curse on them. I cannot say what really motivates them." Jake stifles another yawn. "Perhaps one of our friends has a clear head after a good nights rest. We can ask them over breakfast to determine if any clever ideas have emerged. Otherwise it is Whittaker, Greely and that mysterious well. That and maybe a bit of rest for me." He yawns again.

"Are you going to breakfast?" Just the thought of eating churns Ruby's stomach, even though she knows that she will need to get something to eat. She places her palm flat against her belly. "I thought you would be going to sleep."

"I told you I am going to see Whittaker myself, after breakfast. And I don't want to stay here anymore, don't you agree?"

"I need to eat something, even if I am going to sleep afterwards. Yes, I think we can assume Edwards knows his business and a private residence is the best idea. I got a little sleep in the early evening, I could wait a little while and back you and the others up with Whittaker." He yawns again. "I think I would rather have that rest in a house anyway, and the sooner the better."

"Well, they can't get into a house if it was our own, and then you could sleep next to me, where you belong. And that is most important. Let's try to do that tod-," Ruby's voice stops suddenly. She wobbly slides off the bed before hurrying to the window and kneeling, arriving at the chamber pot just before she vomits.

Jake ties her hair back and says, "I will be right back." He locates some fresh wash cloths, towels, and water from the hotel staff. He gives Ruby whatever time she needs to be ready.

When Ruby finally stops throwing up she kneels back on her heels and wipes her mouth with the back of her hand. "I suppose I deserve that," she says wearily, with a pale face and dark circles under her eyes. Jake hands her a glass of water and then wipes her forehead with a cool cloth.

She reaches up and grabs his wrist. "I'm sorry about yesterday, I mean about...the gun and..." Jake doesn't let her finish, "Forget it Ruby. It wasn't you. I know that and so do the others. Let's get you cleaned up."

Ruby weakly tries to get off the floor, so Jake helps her up. She takes her time slowly cleaning herself up and getting dressed and as she does she starts to feel better.

"You should get some food in you," Jake comments, "It will help."

"I know, I know," A small sad smile comes to her lips, "But what I really want is in that bottle." She points to the bottle the doctor had given her. "I'm going to really try Jake but I might need to take some anyway." She refills her silver flask and slips it in her skirt. "I will try. Now let's go to breakfast so you can get some rest."

They head downstairs and find a table large enough to accommodate everyone, in case they decide to show up. Ruby sees Maddie and nods but doesn't speak to her, hoping she return as Kate.

"I'm going to see Whittaker after breakfast. If he'll see me there shouldn't be any danger in the light. If not, I'll need you tonight." Ruby smiles, "Well, I always need you. But you know what I mean. So after you eat you get some rest."

Jake nods his agreement, looking tired but still forcing himself to eat. When Nanuet and Minerva come down he puts $500 in the Indian's pocket, "For you two, from what was found in Turner's trunk. It will help defray expenses."

Nanuet looks at the money and his eyes widen. "Well we can do a lot with this, if they ever get to move out of that boarding house Minerva we can get you some real furniture and for now it pays for room and board. Thanks." He grabs the waitress and orders breakfast for himself and Minerva, his stomach grumbling. "Jake my friend, you look tired hopefully we can get this over with soon and get back to something that resembles a normal life. And Ruby, how do you feel today? You looked pretty out of it yesterday, glad to see you up and around." The food arrives and he begins digging in with fervor.

Chester comes down to breakfast. He looks around for Nolan Edwards. Hopefully that note as enough for Edwards to be careful around the sheriff. "Morning folks. Did you sleep OK? Did Mr. Edwards or the sheriff tell anyone what they found at the house?"

"Good morning." Ruby smiles as Chester joins them. "Well, yes I guess I am feeling better. Not totally better though." She picks at her toast as Katherine also joins them. "Morning Kate." She takes a small bite of the dry toast and follows it with some strong coffee.

"I guess I should start by apologizing to everyone I tried to kill yesterday. I'm really sorry. Especially you, Minerva, I am especially sorry I shot you." Ruby does let anyone interrupt.

"No, we haven't seen Edwards. Chet, did you find out any information yesterday yourself? How about you guys?" Ruby looks to Minerva and Nanuet.

"There were three caskets in the basement. We were about to open them, when the house caught fire." 

"I know that I have been acting strange lately, I've just been really scared. I don't want to stay here in the hotel anymore, since the...," she quickly glances around the room to make sure no one is listening, "Monsters can get in here. It would really help me to not be here. And poor Jake doesn't get to sleep anymore either. So unless we're leaving real soon a more private place might be in order."

"I'm going to speak with Whittaker after breakfast." A smile crosses her face, "We're friends already. And I think Kate mentioned visiting Greely?" Katherine nods in agreement. "Chester, maybe you want to go with her? He seems very suspicious."

"I can do that. It'll even be all official like. By the way, where's Maddie been?"

Ruby finally stops blabbering and looks up at her friends staring at her. "What?" she says quietly, "I just desperately want to get out of here."

"We all do, Mrs. Jacobs," Chester says. "Being away from Clarisse is killing me. But the only way to make sure is to do this right."

"Ah, Chester that is very sweet, missing your lass and all. I guess you really like her, huh?" Ruby smiles genuine then turning mischievous. "And I don't know about that Maddie. You like her too?"

"As for your other question... Those three, with the aforementioned caskets, Jake thinks they can do the same as Colin and one of them... you know... made me do...well..." Ruby pokes around in her toast some more. "I don't know. Doesn't mean Colin I guess."

After a moment Ruby goes on. "Today Jake will sleep and we can meet up for dinner and the saloon tonight to go over what we found out. Nanuet and Minerva, maybe you two might want to check with Edwards and see if he found out anything or if he needs any help. Plus, get him to go to the Saloon tonight too."

Nanuet answers, "I can check in with him and see if he has any info or needs any help. We'll make sure he gets over to Greely's tonight, that should not be a problem."

"Good," Ruby nods. She eyes Jake's plate of breakfast food, then takes a bite of her toast and has a sip of coffee. Suddenly she felt like she hadn't had anything to eat in days and was starving. She looks back at her friends, "Alright, it seems we have a plan then. We should also be ready to go down that well at some point. I guess daytime is better, maybe tomorrow? Someone has to figure out a way to get under that statue. Maybe we have to dig a hole next to it to get down there."

She picks a small piece of bacon off Jake's plate to see how it will go down. "Does anyone have anything else then?"

After breakfast is finished the friends all head off in their own directions, Chester and Kate to find Greely, Nanuet and Minerva to find Edwards, Jake to sleep and Ruby to Whittaker’s. 

Ruby walks Jake upstairs. While up there she takes his flask of holy water and hides a stake in the back of her skirt, "Just in case."

"You need anything?" she asks. "I'm going to come right here after I am done with Whittaker."

"Just you," he says and lays down to rest.

Ruby smiles and kisses Jake on the cheek. "Have a good rest love." She quietly leaves their room and the hotel, ending her journey at the strange house.

Ruby smoothes her dress and her hair, takes a deep breath, then walks towards the dark lonely house. 

Chester and Kate stop by Greely's bar first. They enter and Chester calls out, "Mr. Greely? Thom? Anyone here? It's Mr. Martin and Miss Anders. I want to ask you a few questions."

Thom is there and he answers, "No, Mr. Greely at home. He sleep during the daytime, he not here."

Chester turns as if to leave, but then pauses and turns back to face Thom. "Thom, has Mr. Greely always slept during the day? Even before your accident? Try to remember, please."

"Yes, he sleep during the day. He stays up all night running saloon. Thom," he says, pointing to himself, "Used to too, when Thom ran saloon."

"OK, thank you Thom. We'll let you get back to work. You wouldn't want to disappoint, Mr. Greely."

Chester and Kate walk to Greely's home. People walk around sullenly as through abandoned by the Fates. Kate notes, "The townspeople are so sad, as though they have no hope, no future as long as they live here. The vampires have terrorized these people."

"Yep. These folks didn't really have a chance against the vampires. Not many would. Vampires are things of legend and magic. Far beyond most folks' experience."

The pair reaches Greely's home. Chester knocks on the door, like before there is no answer. He pounds on the door, but still there is no answer. Chester tries the doorknob, but it's locked. He says to Kate, "I'll go this way, you go that way. Take a look in the windows, see if anyone's here." They check in all the windows, but the curtains are drawn in all of them. "We're not getting any answers today. "I'll try at the saloon tonight. Let's go back."

Nanuet and Minerva check around the hotel to see if they can find Edwards. They will not give out his room number but will take a message to give to him. Nanuet and Minerva leave a simple message just saying that they would like to touch base with him and to see if he is OK. They then head to the sheriff’s office where Al Weeks is hard at work. He says they didn't hear or see anything to crazy last night but that they came back to work pretty late. He says that he would not be surprised if Edwards is still sleeping as he told him that he is usually a night owl.

Nanuet faces Minerva. "It seems our work is done for now my love and we have the afternoon to be together, some time to recharge ourselves before tonight. Any ideas on how you would like to spend our time?" he asks, taking her hand.

Perhaps we should return to the hotel and have lunch. Do you think it would be unseemly to spend the remainder of the afternoon in our room?" she says with a mischievous grin. "After all we are going to be up all night hunting monsters it would be wise to rest awhile."

"Well we can certainly spend the time in our room, but I don't know about resting!" he says with equal mischief in his voice.

Nanuet and Minerva pass the afternoon in their bedroom engaging in extracurricular activities before they collapsed and got some rest. When called upon by Ruby and Jake they headed downstairs to meet with them.

As Ruby approaches the house she harkens back to stories she read as a child about haunted houses and ghosts. The house is new, but the windows are shuttered tight or boarded up. Even the front door has curtains over the small windows near the top. Someone certainly does not want the light in their home.

She shudders as she approaches the front door slowly, searching for anything out of the ordinary. She stands outside and knocks firmly on the door.

Several moments pass and Ruby contemplates leaving but she takes a quick deep breath and knocks again. Shortly after the second knock the door swings inward and a thin, ratty looking Mexican man opens the door. "Si Senorita, what do you want?"

She smiles, "Good afternoon Sir. I'd like to speak to Mr. Whittaker please."

"Sorry, Mr. Whittaker not talk to nobody today. He might be at Greely's tonight, you talk to him there."

"Oh, but it's important," Ruby says, straining to look over him and see into the house. "I'd really like to see him outside of Greely's. Is Mr. Whittaker alright?"

"Yes, he is very much alright. He is tired, he sleep all day and come out to Greely's late tonight. You have message you want me to give Senior Whittaker?"

"Alright, please do. Tell him Mrs. Jacobs would like to speak to him when he has a moment. I would very much appreciate it. I'm staying at the hotel. If he could stop by ask for me at the desk. Otherwise I will be the saloon tonight."

"I will tell him Senorita. Sorry he could not help you right now. If I were not busy then I wish I could help you," he says narrowing his eyes.

"I'm quite certain you would be so kind, Senor. Good day." Ruby turns on her heel and walks back down the path, only glancing back over her shoulder once.

As Ruby begins to turn and walk away she hears a voice call out from somewhere in the house.

"Mrs. Jacobs, please come in. Romo, show Mrs. Jacobs to the parlor, I will be right down. Please excuse the conditions, I will explain shortly."

Ruby blinks as she is called back into the house. She turns and walks in slowly, letting Romo show her to the parlor. She really hadn’t been expecting to speak with Mr. Whittaker this morning. As she nervously waits she takes in the surroundings of the dark room.

About 3 minutes pass as Ruby waits in silence. Romo passes by the entrance to the room a few times each time stopping to leer at Ruby for a moment before moving on. A tall man with a receding hairline enters the room carrying a lantern. Ruby recognizes the scowl on his face from the card table at Greely's. Bobby Whittaker sits down across from Ruby and says "I apologize for the unusual situation with the light, I have a condition that makes me intolerant to sunlight, so I must avoid it at all costs. I hope that is a sufficient explanation. Beyond that, what brings you by my home today ma'am?"

"No sunlight? That must be awful," Ruby comments, "I'm sorry to hear that." She pauses and pays close attention to his reaction before continuing. "Well, first I wanted to apologize for the other night. I'm sorry if you didn't like my behavior at the card table. I'm used to the way we do it at home. I didn't mean to be the newcomer and upset you."

His reaction is placid, if he is feeling any emotion his face or body language does not show it. "My condition has not affected my life Mrs. Jacobs, so there is no need to be sorry, as you can see I have done OK for myself. As for the cards, don't worry, I just haven't gotten used to losing yet, but it seems that if it wasn't you then someone else would take my money, no hard feelings. I doubt you came up here to discuss the card game from the other night though."

"Well, I did want to apologize. I don't like making people feel so uncomfortable that they get up and leave around me. Quite the opposite actually." She looks around the room again, "Could I have some water please? I had a rough night last night and my throat is very dry."

"Mrs. Jacobs, I do not run a restaurant or a saloon, I thought you might have something important to say, if you do please say it otherwise I believe it is time for you to go. I am a busy man and have many things to do."

Ruby puts a surprised look on her face. "Well, I am sorry to offend you Mr. Whittaker. Actually I came for some business too. I heard you've been in the real estate business lately. I am looking for a house or apartment."

"Buying or renting? I suppose I would be able to deal with either one. I am looking to sell or rent the former mayor's home. I just closed on it myself this week. If you would like to take a look around I can have Romo meet you there with the key later today."

"Renting probably, unless you insisted on us buying it. Yes, we'd like to look around. How much are you asking?" Ruby plays dumb. "I heard some rumors about the mayor. Do you know what happened to him?"

"All I know is that he and his wife are deceased and had no kin to claim the property so it went up for public auction. How does $20 a week sound for rent?"

"Sounds reasonable. But my husband may prefer to buy, would you mind meeting with us yourself later? Perhaps after dinner? He's sort of a night person anyway, so the two of you should get along. If he wants to buy then you could settle with him then."

"If I were to meet you for dinner tonight it would have to be very late. I have some business already scheduled for early this evening. I plan on heading over to Greely's afterwards as long as things go as planned with my other business. Perhaps we should just meet then?"

"We can meet then, at the saloon if you'd like. But my husband will want to see the house first. So whatever you think will work." Ruby stands and looks around the room for any type of mirror. "Do you have something I could freshen up myself up with?" She pats at her hair. "Need to keep my little incident under cover the best I can. I'm sure you heard what happened."

Whittaker stands when Ruby does. He listens to what she is saying then nods and says "Romo, please show Mrs. Jacobs to the washroom on the first floor, then escort her out. I would like you to make arrangements with her as to when you can meet her at the mayor's residence with a key so that she and her husband can have a look around the place."

Damn, she thinks, that didn't work. "Alright Mr. Whittaker, thank you for seeing me. We will see you later tonight to finish our business." She lets Romo show her to the washroom, getting a good look around as she does.

The house is sparsely furnished and what little furniture is there appears to be more functional than decorative. There is literally no sunlight anywhere in the house but Romo knows his way around very well and uses a lantern to help him see the way. He brings Ruby to the washroom and patiently waits for her to finish before seeing her out.

"What time you want to see the house?" he says as he guides her to the door.

"Right before dinner? Say 5:00? Then we'll meet with Mr. Whittaker at the Saloon."

"5:00 should be OK, but I can not stay long. If you recall Mr. Whittaker said he had some business to take care of in the early evening, and I will be going with him. He will meet you at the saloon afterwards, but not immediately."

"Sounds like important business. We wouldn't want to keep you from it. 5:00 it is then." Ruby nods towards him, "Thank you sir." She gets directions to the Mayor's old residence then heads back to the Hotel.

Ruby returns to their room, satisfied with the outcome of her visit with Mr. Whittaker. When she returned with Jake later that day together they would find out if he was one of the monsters or not.

Ruby's head still pounded, her heart was racing and a light sweat started to break out on her forehead. She reaches for the flask in her skirt but instead decides to try the only other thing that ever relaxed and comforted her.

Ruby quickly drops her clothes to the floor and climbs into bed with Jake. She snuggles up to him, pressing her nose against his neck. She breathes in deeply and sighs.

He opens his eyes briefly as she climbs in, wraps an arm around her and falls back to sleep.

She fights the urge to get out of bed and have a drink, instead using Jake's warmth and scent to distract her. Eventually she falls restlessly asleep.

A few hours later Ruby wakes with a start. She sits straight up in bed, sweat covering her. She is tightly grasping Jake's hand in hers and she tries to slow her breathing down as she figures out where she is. Her eyes adjust to the light slowly and she recognizes her surroundings. She takes a deep breath in, then covers her face and sobs lightly as she tries to calm down.

Her movement wakes Jake who first reaches for his derringer under the pillow, but when he sees that she has only woken from some dream leaves the gun there. He waits quietly, watching her for a time before he finally sits up slowly and embraces her.

Ruby throws her arm around Jake, but doesn’t let go of his hand. “I...I had a dream. A nightmare, well, mostly. I know you believe we can get messages in our dreams. Do you also believe that things you dream about can come true?”

Jake looks uncomfortable for a moment. "Well, I believe they could come true." He clears his throat. "I have had both experiences, going along with the message dreams and, um denying them."

“Well I do, believe that things I dream can come true or will come true. Like little messages to me from somewhere, maybe even from myself, I don’t know.”

She again takes a deep breath in. “I’ve had this dream many, many times. I used to have it all the time. But this time was different, the dream changed. You were there.” Ruby’s eyes meet Jake and she smiles softly at him before looking back down to his hand, still gripped tightly in hers.

“We were on a ship in the ocean, taking a trip somewhere. We were down below, relaxing and enjoying each other. And then suddenly something happened and the ship turned over. We were trapped inside, and the cold water was rushing in.” Ruby’s voice starts to crack as she speaks. “And everyone was panicking and I panicked too. There was no way to get out.” She wipes a tear from her eye. “And I knew I would die, that we would die, if I didn’t do something but I couldn’t, I wasn’t strong enough or brave enough. I couldn’t escape.” She hangs her head, as if embarrassed. “Through all this I was holding a doll in my hands and all I kept thinking was that I felt so sorry for my little doll, because she was so beautiful and was soon going to be hopelessly stuck at the bottom of the ocean.” This seems to really hurt Ruby to say, her face is pained. “And when I used to have this dream that is what happened. The water came in and we went under. And I died.” A few more tears fall to the bed.

“But this time was different, this time, when the water came in, you grabbed me by the shoulders and you said, ‘Ruby, I will get us out of this. I can save us, if you believe I can. But I need your help. I will do everything, all you have to do it hold on.’ And you extended your hand to me and gripped my hand tightly in yours. And you said, ‘You hold onto me and I’ll never let you go.’ And I believed that you could. So I held onto my doll so tightly with one hand and you with the other. And you said, ‘Close your eyes so you don’t see the monsters and everything will be alright.’ And you kissed me and then I held my breath and closed my eyes.”

“Then I felt the water rush over us, and it was cold and it was trying to tear us apart. But I held tight and kept my eyes closed. And I felt you pulling me, through the ship and out the top and into the cold ocean. It was so hard to hold on and I felt like I was slipping, but every time I thought I couldn’t hold on any longer you gripped my hand tighter, holding me to you.”

“Once we were outside the ship, I cracked my eyes open. It was so dark but I could see there were monsters, so huge and scary, trying to get us, but somehow you maneuvered us and kept us safe. And you never let me go.”

Ruby drops her arm from around Jake and again looks at their clasped hand. “You never will, will you Jake? I just have this feeling you really won’t, ever let me go.”

Jake grins, "No, I will not ever let you go. Are you just figuring that out now?" He shakes her a little, and then just squeezes her tight.

Staying within Jake’s arms Ruby places her hand gently on his bearded face and tilts it towards her. She smiles then brushes her lips softly against his. Looking up at him with big eyes she continues, “You saved us Jake, you really are my knight in shining armor. You even save me from myself.” She lets her lips brush his again.

Ruby is quiet for a moment, resting in Jake’s arm. “Can you guess when I started having that dream?”

Jake hesitates, a little unsure of himself suddenly. "I probably should know, but just tell me."

"When I was with Jimmy." Ruby says simply.

"Ah." Jake says and nods to himself. I am glad Jimmy is already dead, or I would have to kill him, Jake thinks, slowly at that. He gives her a reassuring squeeze and asks, "Did your little doll have beautiful red hair?"

Ruby looks up at Jake with large sad eyes and nods. “I was so sure it would have been a girl. I wanted to name her Molly. Do you like the name Molly, Jake?” Ruby looks down at their hands, her own deep red hair falling over her shoulders as she looks down. She runs her finger back and forth over Jake’s tiny thorn shaped scar.

"Molly is a pretty name," he says in a low voice.

“After that was all over, the doctor said he wasn’t sure I could still have babies. Not that I want one of those little monsters anyway…” her voice trails off, her face melancholy.

But suddenly she smiles and the sadness begins melting away, replaced with something mostly foreign to Jake…hope. “But I told you my dream was different, it ended differently and by the time we got to the top of water it was still you and me, like it always will be. And the pretty little doll was there too. I know you think I give you too much credit. But you are so strong. And brave. You don’t think you are but you are. You are willing to stand face to face with a true monster, for me. What more could a girl ask for?” she says, squeezing Jake in return, her eyes shining with adoration.

“We are similar in many ways but we are different in some. I believe the things I dream can come true or will come true, like a vision of what is to be. And you… you even save me in my dreams. You turned something horrible into something good.”

Jake is instantly speechless, his acerbic wit and clever retorts are no help to him at this moment. Embarrassed, all he can think about is how scared he really is and how many times he has miscalculated or mishandled their problems. A flash of Johnny Ringo's thoughts as the outlaw turned the cylinder in his gun to the next bullet try to creep their way in to Jake's current thoughts but he forces them away and suppresses a shiver. "We are going to get out of this one just fine too. Together. Working together."

"I know," Ruby says, "That is what I am trying to say." She moves on the bed so she is kneeling in front of him. "My dream told me so. I haven't had enough faith I guess. I used to and somehow I lost it along the way." She takes his hands in hers and squeezes. "I've been foolish. And I don't know when I let everything fall on you. Even in my dream you said, 'I can save us, but you have to hold on.'" Ruby looks down, a crimson blush on her cheeks, "But I was letting go." She looks back up, looking deep into his chocolate eyes, "But I'm not going to do that anymore. What I am saying is I won't let go either Jake. I promise. Even things that seem impossible aren't... with you. I don't want to lose that." Picking up on Jake's embarrassment she cocks her head to the side, "What's wrong?"

"Wrong? Not wrong, just... well," he grins, "You give me too much credit. Perhaps I am inspired to greatness."

Ruby returns Jake's grin, "No lover, you don't give yourself enough credit. Inspired to greatness? It wouldn't be the first time I've been called inspiring. Speaking of inspiring...," she moves a little closer, "We have some time before we have to go see our new house. How ever will we pass the time?" she giggles, placing her hands on Jake's beard. "You know, I kinda like it."

"The beard? Heh. I was just thinking I was ready to shave it off and finish this little trip looking l normally do. Maybe even get some more of the locals money playing poker looking like me." He pushes her over onto the bed. "There is still plenty of time to enjoy it..."

Ruby laughs as she falls back onto the bed, her hair fanning out around her. "Well, I like the old way better," she giggles. "I'm ready for the old way. There are a lot of things we have been not doing the old way." She pulls Jake down on top of her and gives him a long kiss as he starts unbuttoning his shirt that she is wearing.

Then she pushes him off her. "Wait a minute." She pauses and looks into Jake's eyes, then takes a deep breath in before unbuttoning the shirt herself. Then she takes Jake's hands and places them on her waist. "It isn't as bad as it looks," she says softly with a blush.

"As long as it does not hurt to touch," he says, leaning back over her. "This will just speed up the healing process."

Ruby giggles again, letting out her tension. "It's doesn't really hurt. Only a tiny bit. I just need to be distracted from it." She lifts her long legs and wraps them around Jake. "Ahem," she says, clearing her throat, "That's your job."

Whereby Jake went about doing his best to distract the faux Jacobs from the problems in Thomaswell for a while.

Ruby lies in Jake's sweaty arms, happier and more content than she has been in while. She explains to him what happened at Whittakers and that they need to meet Romo at 5:00 to see the house.

"Ready to buy our first home Mr. Jacobs?" Ruby teases.

"Best to rent while the property values are still dropping," he says with a smirk. "The real opportunity might be to follow that Romo guy and see where Whittaker is going. You or I could follow them quietly, not to mention Chet or Nanuet could too, as well as track them. What do you think?"

"Yes, I agree with you darling. But don't you leave me alone. I will admit I'm in a precarious enough state. Nanuet is a seasoned tracker, and so is Chester. Let one of them go please." Ruby sits up in bed. "As much as I hate to say it, we should get ready soon. We don’t' want to miss our opportunity. I have a strong suspicion that Whittaker is a vampire, and the cause of all this trouble."

"Let us go and find the others then, and see if they are game for a little tracking and spying. Somebody needs to be ready before we check out the house." They go about getting ready, then go looking for the others.

Ruby notices, for the first time, how loose her gown really is as she gets ready. "Why didn't you tell me I was getting so scrawny? That might have helped me see things a little clearer."

"You were not ready to see clearly," Jake replies plainly, "so why just make you feel bad?"

"Well, because if I thought you didn't want me I might have figured things out a little sooner."

"And all I had to do is lie and say I did not want you? I wonder why I did not think of that sooner," he says shaking his head. "Get moving skinny."

Ruby's mouth drops opens as she begins to protest but Jake is already pushing her out the door by her behind.

Jake and Ruby go door to door to find all their friends, gathering them together and explaining the situation.

"So we have to go and look at the house, but maybe someone else wants to track this Romo guy after he leaves. He was very seedy and he looked at me funny too, so I'd be careful around him."

 "I was thinking that Nanuet with Minerva backing him up could watch Whittaker's house while we are doing this. Minerva could send her owl after us if needed. Chet, are you up to following Romo? You would need to hide out while he shows us the Mayor's old house and then follow him after that. We'll follow you."

"That is a good idea." Minerva replies to Jake's suggestion

"Yep. Just describe him to me and I'll see where he goes. How long do you want me to trail him?" Chester asks.

Ruby gives Chester a good description of Romo, then Jake says, "That's a good question. I assume until he leads us to Whittaker, but use your judgement. I was guessing we will not be going that far, but could be wrong."

Minerva turns to Ruby. "You look like you are feeling more yourself Senorita Ruby. No more headache?"

"Well, I am not fully feeling myself, I do actually have a headache. But I realize I may have been a bit... dramatic with my cure. I've been really scared. I not used to that and I don't deal with it well."

"We are all fearful of the consequences and after trying your 'cure' myself I can certainly understand why you chose that path." Minerva says sympathetically.

Ruby sighs, "Without it I have terrible dreams, nightmares. But today I had one that wasn't so bad," she looks at Jake and blushes slightly. "Maybe I even got a vision of the future. Anyway, I will try harder. I just really need to get this over with now. I can't take much more." 

Chester lights a cigarette and nods. "Alright. Luna should be able to find me if you lose sight of me. Are we ready?"

Jake says, "Nanuet and Minerva can take Katherine with them and let her see where they are going to be hiding, then she can come back. If we need them, she can go back and find them."

Minerva smiles encouragingly at Ruby. "It will be over soon." Minerva grabs her parasol takes Nanuet's arm and strides toward the door with Luna following.

"Yes, we'd better go before we're late." Using the directions Ruby was given Ruby and Jake head over to the old Mayor's house.

Romo is waiting on the porch to the older house, he leans against the porch smoking a cigarette. It is a narrow, two story house. There are the remains of some flowers that were probably laid on the porch in tribute to the mayor and his wife. The house is fairly old, probably one of the town's original buildings. It is however in very good repair, having been kept up very well.

Chester finds a hiding place across the street from the old mayor's house. He drops his cigarette and crushes under his boot while he waits. He pulls down the brim of his hat to hide his face and puts his badge in his jacket pocket. _So, Romo. Who do work for? Are you a slave to the vampires? And what do you know about what's going on around here?_

Romo stands up and discards his cigarette and begins unlocking the front door when he sees the couple approaching.

"Very prompt, I like that. I show you inside. You like you can leave me $40 for one week rent, one week deposit and I leave you with the key. Mr. Whittaker likes you for some reason Mrs. Jacobs."

"Oh?" Ruby acts surprised, "Why do you say that?" she asks while looking around.

"Well, since I work with him he never call anyone into his house before. And, he never lets anyone else do his business for him. He always handles all that stuff, but he let me do this with you, collect the money so you could have the key now if you wanted it."

Ruby glances at Jake quickly. "Really? I wonder why? I feel so special. Let's take a look around inside shall we?"

Ruby gulps and tries to hide her rising panic as they start their tour.

"Do YOU know what happened to the Mayor and his wife?"

"No senorita, I no know what happened to them. I only know that they are dead," he says lowering his head for a moment mumbling softly "may they rest in peace," before continuing to unlock the door and open the house to them.

The house is still furnished although all personal belongings have been removed. A light layer of dust lays over everything and it appears that no one has been in the house for several days.

Ruby tries to act like an excited wife looking at a new home, guessing which things a housewife might like, "Oh darling look at the wonderful kitchen, I could make you such wonderful dinners and your favorite pies in this kitchen!"

Jake examines the house, looking for unusual features or places that may have a hidden doorway, secret section or panel. He is otherwise quiet, watching Romo carefully.  "Hmmm, it was been a while since I had a good home cooked meal," Jake replies with some amusement.

Romo is quiet, standing out of the way twiddling his thumbs.

Jake does notice that there is what may look like the outline of a concealed door under the table in the living room/parlor. The dust there lies a little differently and a faint outline can be seen.

"We'll take it." Jake says suddenly and takes out his wallet.

Romo smiles widely and hurries over towards Jake. "Senor Whittaker will be so happy."

Romo counts out the money that Jake offers him and hands the key over to him. "You can just stop by at the house once a week and I can take the money. Thank you and enjoy the house. Anything else I can do for you?"

Jake says, "I think that is all for now. We will stop by if we have any other questions."

Romo folds the bills in half and tucks them in his shirt pocket, patting it once for good measure before leaving the couple in their newly rented piece of Thomaswell, NM.

"I just can't wait to move in and get cooking for you. It has been too long you're right. Prudence would dictate that we eat in more, we've been eating out way too much." Ruby continues to look around, guessing that Jake found something. "Oh but what about looking at the bedroom? Isn't that the most important room of all? I mean, where will we make all those chubby little babies if the bedroom isn't perfect for it?"

Ruby waits until Romo leaves then drops the smile. "What did you find? I was guessing we should look upstairs for clues."


----------



## orchid blossom

"Chubby little babies?" He then shakes his head and says, "You will not fit in that gingham dress that way. Come one, lets follow Chet."

"I'm sure they make those hideous dresses in extra chubby for unfortunate woman with the extra chubby baby in her belly," Ruby laughs. "Besides, I thought that was what all housewives want. And I thought we were going to look around here. What did you find to make you decide so quickly?"

As they sneak out Jake says, "I think I saw the outline of a trap door under the table on the first floor. That and they seem anxious for us to have it."

"Why don't you follow Chester and I'll stay here and investigate? We'll get more done that way. Plus I am dying to know if it IS a good chubby baby making bed," she teases. "I should be safe here, right?"

"Errr, maybe. But your suspected vampire wants you to rent this house, right? I'll follow Chet, but do not go too far."

"Yes," Ruby replies slowly. "But I did ask him to rent the place. Don't worry, I won't be inviting him in, that's for sure. I know I didn't want us separated but now I feel like we need to check this place out fast. I'll come looking for you when I'm done."

Romo heads west through town, stopping at the bank as he goes. He emerges from the bank and continues west.

Chester follows behind. Luckily, Thomaswell isn't too big, so staying back far enough is relatively easy. 

Nanuet, Kate and Minerva make their way over to Whittaker's house which is the other end of town from where the former mayor's residence is. Once they get close Nanuet pulls them off the street.

"I will hide someplace over there" Nanuet says pointing to the west side of the house. "From there I can see three sides. Minerva, you will have to keep an eye on the east side of the house so that we have the whole thing covered. OK?"

"Si, I will find a place to stay out of sight. Luna will fly above and tell me what she can see from above. Stay safe mi amor." She says and reaches up to kiss him before making her way to the east side of the house with Katherine.

Nanuet positions himself in the best spot that affords him both a good view of the house and a decent hiding spot. He gets comfortable and keeps both eyes on the Whittaker house, scanning back and forth along the house and surrounding property. For the time being there is nothing unusual that he notices.

Minerva also notices nothing out of place except how the house is closed up completely to shield the inside from the sun.

Minerva walks around the east side of the house noting the 4 windows; two on the ground floor and two on the upper floor. All of them are shuttered closed.

Minerva places her eye against the window and tries to see through the shutters, then feels her skin tingle and gets a little shock. She quickly jumps back gripping her amulet. "By the goddess" she gasps. Minerva sneaks back to Nanuet. "I touched the shutters. I think the house is protected with magic."

"OK, well hopefully they will come to us and we won't have to worry about getting in. This guy seems to have a lot of money, I am sure he wants to protect it. Look, there comes someone now." Nanuet says pointing to Romo as he makes his way to the house.

Romo enters the house by the front door. Luna also communicates to Minerva that Chester is following him while hiding. Once Romo enters Whitaker's house, Chester circles around back quickly to see if he leaves that way.

Jake catches up with Chester, sneaking and hiding until he is close by but makes a sound so he does not startle him. "Hey, Deputy. Anything happening?"

Chester answers without taking his eyes off the house. "Hey there, Jake. Romo went to the bank after he left the house, probably to deposit the money you gave him. Then he went straight here. I circled around, but he didn't go through the house. Minerva's owl is flying around, so she and Nanuet are somewhere near." He realizes he doesn't hear Ruby. "Where's Ruby? Back at the house?"

"Yes, Ruby is back at the house. Send someone for us when something happens, I am going back. Keep your head down."

Chester glances at Jake. "Sure thing. I know all about keeping my head down. Don't worry. Just make sure the house is safe."

Chester and the others wait patiently for what seems like an eternity. As the sun sets and dusk falls over the small town a light can be seen from inside the grand house. It looks as though the light is heading to the back of the house and sure enough, the back door can be heard opening an shutting, then the sound of a key jingling on a ring can be heard.

Chester slowly and quietly creeps to the back of the house. He bumps into Nanuet and Minerva, who were doing the same thing. "Hey there. I just saw Jake. He said if anything happens, someone needs to go back to the house to tell him and Ruby. I wonder who's leaving."

Chester can see both Romo Sanchez and Bobby Whittaker exiting out the back door. They make their way to the stables and emerge riding horses only moments later.

Nanuet offers to go tell Jake what is going on, but he figures he should wait and watch which way they go while Chester fetches a mount. "You'll never keep up with them on foot my friend, but it will be easy to track them in the sand. Hurry, go now, I will see which way they head from here."

After Jake leaves Ruby begins searching around the house, starting with the false door Jake pointed out to her directly under the table in the parlor. As she looks it over, she discovers it is a well hidden trap door and searches it for any latches or traps.

In a few moments she sees that if she were to lift the door a trap would be triggered. Ruby sighs and takes her lock picks, attempting to disarm the trap.

Ruby fiddles with the trap triggering mechanism for some time and is getting frustrated and just about to give up when she hears a friendly click. She gently removes her lock picks believing the trap to be disarmed.

"I wish I had Jake's duster," she mutters to herself. She brings the lantern that Romo had left closer before opening the trap door slowly.

There is almost no sound as Ruby lifts the well oiled hinges. The door swings smoothly open to reveal steps that head down about 8 feet to a basement room. The lantern flickers reveal what appears to be cots and blankets as well as preserved foodstuffs.

Ruby coughs and waves her hand in front of her face as she descends into the basement. She looks around for anything hidden, our of place or any signs of recent use.

It looks as though it has been a while since the room had been used. Everything was coated with a thick layer of dust but it was all in neat order, folded blankets on the half dozen cots and the food all neatly shelved. There is a narrow door on the north wall about 10 feet from the stairs.

There are torches and oil lamps as well as a supply of oil piled up next to the door.

Ruby makes her way to the narrow door and discovers it is not trapped nor is it locked. There is a bar on it that would swing over the door keeping anyone from beyond the room that Ruby is in from getting in. The bar appears as if it could be easily raised from it's resting place and the door opened.

Ruby furrows her brows. "Why would you need to keep people out... in a basement?" she says, again noting she is talking out loud to herself. She raises the bar and opens the door.

There is a narrow cobweb filled tunnel behind the door. It leads on into the darkness beyond the meager light of the lamp that Ruby holds.

"What the..?" She looks back up the stairs, wondering what Jake will think of her adventuring alone.

She takes the lantern and slowly heads down the narrow passage, using her hand to wipe cobwebs as she goes.

Jake makes it back to his new rental, and quickly finds the trap door open. "Ruby?" He calls out. Getting no answer he climbs down.

Ruby stops and takes a moment to listen. She has the burning desire to go forward and investigate but thinks of Jake, and how she would feel if he did this without her. She stays facing that direction but slowly backs up through the tunnel, back towards the house. She prepares to cast a spell if necessary.

Ruby traces her steps about halfway back through the tunnel when a huge segmented insect with slender legs, each ending ina sharp claw emerges from the ground in a burst of rock and dirt only a few feet away from her. A tough chitinous brown shell covers it's entire body, and glistening black eyes stare out from above powerful mandibles.

Jake sees the open door via the dim light coming in through the trap door above, but no Ruby. He unsheathes his dagger, "Incendie."

Ruby's heart stops for a moment. "What the hell is that? What the hell are you?" Ruby calls out while starting a much brisker pace back to the door, drawing her gun. "Why me, huh?" followed by a stream of curses flows from her mouth. She continues backwards as fast as she can with her gun pointed at the thing.

The creature clacks it's mandibles together and some liquid drips from the mouth of the creature as it eyes Ruby for a moment. The insect creature sways back and forth for a moment as Ruby backs away and then awkwardly rushes forward taking a swipe at Ruby with it's clawed leg and narrowly misses opening a slash on her shirt.

Chester arrives back at the house to tell Jake and Ruby about the latest. He doesn't see them, but notices the open trap door. He climbs down and sees Jake holding the flaming dagger. He gasps, "Romo and... Whitaker... are riding... away. Nanuet is... following them on foot." Chester catches his breath. "I'm going to grab a couple of the horses and follow."

Ruby's eyes widen and she lets out a high pitched scream as the insect claws her. "I like this dress dammit!" She aims her gun and shoots at the creature, continuing to make her way out as fast as she can.

Jake looks up as Chet speaks while climbing down when he hears the gun shot from the tunnel. "Ruby!"

Ruby shot goes off but she doesn't stick around to see the results. She bounds several more steps back towards where she started before she finds herself back in the original room face to face with Jake who is holding his magical flaming dagger. Jake wears a look of surprise after just hearing the gunshot.

"Damn." Chester draws one of his guns. "What was that?"

"Apparently we need an exterminator," she quips, hiding behind Jake, looking down the tunnel.

Jake's eyes go wide while he drops the dagger and draws his Colt. He clicks the cylinder back two places and looks to the doorway.

In response to Chester's question the large insect creature rambles forward on it's rear legs and as it enters the larger chamber it raises it's head and spits a stream of liquid towards Jake.

Jake manages to duck out of the way of the liquid stream, even though he should have probably at least gotten some of the foul ichor on him he manages to avoid it completely.

"I think I shot it," Ruby says. "It's a small tunnel. But I'm not sure. It's a big... crunchy... with claws...drooley...I don't know what." She shudders. "Thank goodness my knight showed up. I'd much rather check out the chubby baby making bed."

"Mierda!" is all Jake says and fans off two shots at the huge insect.

Ruby gives another shrill scream as the creature tries to blast them with some foul substance. Ruby scrunches her nose and shoots at the creature again.

The first shot goes wide of the monster hitting the wall of the room and splintering the wood. The monster screams a high pitched squeal as the second shot from Jake's attack hits the creature in the torso. Black goo wells up and out of the wound.

"That's a big bug. What are they feeding it?" Chester aims carefully and fires his Remington.

The creature lunges forward towards Ruby who is now unobstructed after Jake's maneuver to avoid the stream of acid that was recently spewed. She shoots just as the scrawny arms reach back to swipe at her and then collapses in a heap as Ruby's bullet finds the same area already injured from Jake's attack.

Chester's Remington goes off and hits the helpless creature finishing it off as it lay helpless on the cellar floor.

As he lowers his smoking gun, Chester says, "Was that thing trying to vomit on us? Are you both OK? I've never seen anything like that before."

The thought of what the thing might eat makes Jake feel a bit queasy. "Should we ask for a discount on our rent now?"

"Heh," Ruby laughs, "Funny." She looks down and examines the slash on her dress. "Dammit," she swears again. "Can you see anything?"

Chester gives Jake a dirty look. "Was it a guard animal or something that was supposed to eat us while we slept? Where's this tunnel go anyway?"

"No, the door locks from the inside, so it shouldn't have gotten in with the door shut. Then again, it did come up from the ground... I don't know where the tunnel leads, I didn't get that far."

"Hey, what happened with Romo? What's the business they had going on?"

Chester slaps his forehead. "Damn. I was supposed to get horses, so we could follow them. Romo and Whitaker rode out from the house at dusk. Nanuet and Minerva are following them. I was coming back here to tell you when that thing attacked us. I got to go." 

After the bug incident Ruby comments, "We have to take a look where that leads. But first I want to check the rest of the house. Damn," she shakes her head as she climbs the ladder. "You know, we could use some of these supplies..."

The porch leads to a large parlor in the front of the house, behind which is a kitchen on the left and a room on the right. Stairs on the right side of the house going up to the second floor where there are three smaller bedrooms in the back and a larger master bedroom in the front over the parlor.

Ruby checks each room out, not finding anything out of the ordinary. Finally Ruby checks out the master bedroom and the chubby baby making bed by bouncing on it a few times. "This'll do while we have to stay here," she smiles. She stays on the bed for a few moments, fighting off the urge to have a drink while she composes herself.

After a few minutes she goes back downstairs to find Jake. "We still have time before dinner, let's check the tunnel again."

She starts back down the tunnel, listening cautiously as she slowly makes her way back in.

As Ruby starts down the tunnel Jake says, "Hey, want this?" He unties his small travel bag and pulls out the sawed off shotgun. "If you see another one of those bugs it may be more effective." He closes up the bag, grabs a lantern and follows her.

"Thanks," she says grabbing the shotgun. "Let's hope we don't find out."

They go about 100 feet in and comes across the whole where the creature dug out of the ground. Continuing past that the tunnel continues on it's straight path. She walks cautiously for about 10 minutes without coming across anything other than cobwebs and shadows.

...She looks down and examines the slash on her dress. "Dammit," she swears again. "Can you see anything?"

"If you hold it at the proper angle, yes, thanks." Jakes says playfully as he drops the empty shells from his Colt on the floor. 

"Ugh it smells down here." He moves the remaining enchanted shells from his fast draw pistol to the long barrel pistol so that there is a mix pyrotechnic and enchanted shells in that. He reloads the fast draw with ordinary rounds. While doing so he remembers the map that O'Neil had drawn and tried to recollect if there was a particular symbol on this house and if it related to any other location.

After the 10 minutes go by she turns to Jake and asks quietly, "Should we keep going?"

"Which way are we headed? Does this go towards the well or Whittaker’s place or where?" They stop and try to figure out their orientation.

Jake scratches his chin and looks up and down the tunnel. "We have come this far," he says, shrugs and points ahead down the tunnel.

"I have no idea which way we are headed," Ruby smiles, "But it seems like an adventure to me. Let's find out, I'll never get sleep tonight not knowing where this goes." She looks down the tunnel, "Of course, we don't have any supplies with us..." She shrugs, "Ah, who cares, let's go."

Ruby continues down the tunnel, keeping Jake close behind her.


----------



## orchid blossom

As Romo Sanchez and Bobby Whittaker ride out of town, Minerva tells Luna to follow the men on the horses.

Nanuet smiles at Minerva. "Good thinking my love, now lets move to a spot where they can't see us. It looks to me like they are heading south."

After a long wait, Chester returns with three horses. He leads them to where Nanuet and Minerva are waiting. Nanuet says, "Where were you? They've got a big lead on us. Luna is following them so all isn't lost."

"Sorry Nanuet. Ruby and Jake were attacked by a giant bug in the cellar of the house. We killed it, but they're exploring the rest of the place now. I got horses for both of you."

"Umm... giant bugs in the basement of the house they are renting? Sounds like the perfect place for us to live. I never thought I would say this, but I can't wait to get back to Promise City" Nanuet says with a sigh.

"You're telling me," Chester says. "They found a trap door that leads to a tunnel. Then the bug popped out of the ground in front of us. Ruby and Jake went on ahead." 

Minerva looks incredulous. "You had to stay and help them kill a bug? Senor Jake can incinerate an evil, will weakening, mind controlling, blood sucking monster with barely a flick of his trigger finger but he requires assistance to exterminate a bug? May the gods help us all," she says looking toward the sky and shaking her head in disbelief.

"Well I wasn't going to leave them when that thing popped out of the ground. I was telling them where we were going, then, bang, here comes a giant bug spitting at us. Not something you see every day. We finished it off pretty quick. Any ideas where we're headed?"

"I would like to hear about this incredible bug later Senor Chester but, We must hurry now. If Luna gets to far ahead I may not be able to communicate with her. Come. hurry." she says, anxiously mounting her horse.

"Minerva, what does Luna say? Are they still heading south?" Nanuet asks.

Minerva concentrates for a moment and nods "Yes, due south. Let's go before we lose them."

With that the companions mount up their steeds and gallop off to the south following the tracks in the sand before them.

Luna is about a half-mile away and heading almost exactly due south from the Whittaker house. She does not express being in any danger or being in a rush. She still only sees two men on horseback.

Chester, Nanuet and Minerva have little trouble catching up with Whittaker and Sanchez as the two appear to be in no hurry. They are able to keep enough distance that they would avoid being noticed and the desert sand makes it easy for the trio to track their prey.

After traveling for about 10 miles the pair dismount their horses. Whittaker ties the horses up while Romo gathers wood and lights a small fire. The two sit down by the fire and appear to just be waiting.

Chester, Nanuet, and Minerva dismount out of sight of the campfire. They creep closer behind some rocks. Chester whispers, "What are they doing? Are they waiting for someone?" He slides one of his pistols out of the holster and holds it lightly. Nanuet scowls a little. "Don't worry Nanuet. I'm not going to shoot them, yet."

Minerva crouches down beside Chester and Nanuet She has her pistol in her hand. Tense and alert, she spends her time looking closely at the surroundings and listening for any movement. She also searches the sky and communicates to Luna to let her know if she sees anything from the air.

Luna excitedly replies to Minerva, making her aware that someone is approaching, yet still may be a little ways off. The two men sit quietly by the fire, apparently waiting for whomever is approaching like Chester suggested. Nanuet offers to scout closer alone, but decides it's best just to sit tight and see what they are doing.

Several tense minutes pass, the only sounds are the sounds of the night and the crackle of the small fire. Eventually the creak and moan of a wagon can be heard approaching from the south. This seems to be what the men have been waiting for because they do not act surprised but get to their feet in expectation of the wagons imminent arrival.

The wagon comes into view, 4 men are squeezed onto the top and are armed with shotguns and rifles. Both groups exchange greetings and 2 of the men dismount and head to the back of the wagon apparently to deal with it's contents. Whittaker follows the men to the back of the wagon while Romo stays and talks with the men who did not dismount.

They seem to be too far away to comprehend what exactly is being said, especially because the voices are purposefully being kept low. Whittaker emerges from the back of the wagon and seems to be pleased as he now wears a wide grin on his face. He then walks back to his mount where he retrieves a leather satchel and a bottle. He passes the leather satchel to the wagon drivers and offers everyone a drink from the bottle.

"We need to find out what is in that satchel." Minerva whispers. "She looks around for possible cover to get a better listen at what they are saying. She watches the man with the satchel to see what he will do with it.

The mexican with the satchel opens it and thumbs through it, possibly counting something. Apparently satisfied, he dismounts the wagon with everybody else and takes a celebratory drink from the bottle that is being passed around. He gives some verbal commands and some of the horses are unhitched from the wagon team while Romo heads back to the fire and begins to extinguish it.

"OK. Now what. Looks like the Mexicans just got paid. The wagon holds the key to this. I bet Whitaker and Romo take the wagon back to town. But what's inside? Let's get ready to get the horses. The wagon will slow them down, so we'll have time."

Chester is half correct as the scene continues to unfold. The Mexicans who originally came with the wagon leave with the leather satchel and double up on the horses they unhitched. Romo hitches his mount to the wagon while Whittaker hops up onto his horse. They soon begin heading back in the directions they came from although Romo and Whittaker seem to have different paths this time. Romo steers the wagon north, but a little west of town while Whittaker appears to be heading directly back home.

Minerva instructs Luna to follow the wagon and tell them where it is headed. They wait for a safe enough distance to follow.

Chester chuckles. "Good thing no one took me up on that bet. We don't need to worry about Whitaker for the time being and the Mexicans were just making a delivery. Hopefully the others aren't in Whitaker's house. Anyone know what's north of town? I don't remember hearing anything. Let's keep a safe distance from the wagon and hope Romo doesn't spot Luna."

"Luna is very good at not being spotted. She has really excellent eyesight and can stay at a safe distance. She is a really clever bird!" Minerva says proudly.

"I don't doubt it, Minerva. Do you have any idea what that wagon holds? It must be something to warrant a secret meeting."

Luna follows the wagon for about a mile (the distance where she would begin to lose communication with Minerva) and is able to tell her that it seems the wagon is headed in the direction that would bring it slightly west of town.

Minerva turns to Chester. "I have no Idea what is in that wagon, but if we don't get moving we may not find out. Luna is about a mile out and communicating with her is becoming difficult. I suggest that we ride west so that I can keep in contact with her." She says mounting her horse.

Chester replies, "Let's get the horses, then. We'll see where Romo is heading. Once we find out, we should tell the others." Minerva, Chester and Nanuet mount their horses and head in a westerly direction in pursuit of Luna and the wagon.

The single riders easily catch up to the lumbering wagon. They follow it for some time soon realizing that they are now northwest of town. The wagon continues in this direction.

Minerva, Nanuet and Chester continue to follow the wagon. They are close enough that they can see the wagon in the dim moonlight but are unable to get much closer without being spotted. "Minerva tells Luna. "Try and fly into the back of the wagon and tell me what is in there. But be very careful not to be heard. If there is someone in the wagon do not risk yourself."

"Looks like we're heading away from town. How far should we follow the wagon? I want to see where he's going. There's little chance of us picking up the trail if we stop now."

"Si, I agree we cannot turn back now. We must find out what these men are up to and the only way to do that is to see what they are carrying. If they do not stop soon, we may have to find a way to stop the wagon and peak inside."

Nanuet says "If we want to take a risk, I think I can dismount and run behind the wagon quiet enough to not be noticed. I should be able to at least get close enough to get a peek inside. It is risky, but otherwise we follow until he stops. What do you think?"

Minerva says, "I think that is a fine idea. But let us wait for Luna to tell me that there is no one waiting inside the wagon first."

Chester says, "I agree. Surprises are rarely good."

As if right on key Minerva picks up the thoughts of her avian friend. There was not another living thing in the back of the wagon, that she was sure of. Luna did not seem overly excited by the contents at all.

"Nanuet, it is time. Luna has told me that there are no people in the wagon. We will guard you from here. May the gods guide you and keep you safe Mi Amor." Minerva says and kisses him before he dismounts...

Nanuet nimbly hops off the horse and quietly but quickly advances towards the wagon. As he closes the distance though he takes an unfortunate step and stumbles over a rock. The noise is loud enough for Romo to notice and the wagon slows to a stop. Before Romo can dismount to come look Nanuet scrambles and hides.

Chester spots Nanuet stumble. He whispers, "Let's get out of sight." Minerva and Chseter try to hide behind a bush. "Was he seen?"

Romo appears to be a bit skittish and does not look around for long. As he is heading back to the wagon Nanuet again begins approaching, this time moving more slowly and cautiously since the wagon is not moving. He is able to get much closer to the wagon before it begins moving again.

Chester releases the breath he'd been holding. "Whew. Back on the trail, but further back, Romo is nervous now."

Minerva follows Chester. Her gun is drawn and she is watching the wagon very closely.

Nanuet manages to get close enough and reaches for the back of the wagon, he grabs ahold and hoists himself up into the back. There is no immediate trouble, so Luna must have been right. In only a matter of a few seconds Nanuet re-emerges from the wagon back and drops to the ground carefully as to remain quiet. He continues to hide as the wagon continues it's northwestern trek.

Chester and Minerva lead Nanuet's horse to him. "What'd you find out? Do we follow the wagon still, or head back?"

"Guns. Loads of guns and ammunition. Mostly looked like standard stuff as far as I could tell though I am far from an expert. No idea where he is heading but there is camping gear and food in there so my guess is he is heading out for a long haul. I say we go back."

"Hmph. Wonder what he plans on doing with that? It doesn't seem to be related to our vampire problem, but I'll tell the Sheriff anyway. He'll know what to do. Let's get back to town. I'm dying to know what Jake and Ruby found in the cellar under the house."


----------



## orchid blossom

Katherine, meanwhile, had been trying to stay between the two groups in order to either help out if needed or go get the others. Suddenly she sees Chet, Minerva and Nanuet ride away and they are looking the wrong way for her to get their attention. Ruby and Jake have been gone for a while, she also does not know where they went off to. Katherine sighs, forgotten again. She straightens herself up, wipes some imaginary dust from her clothes and decides to go in search of Nolan Edwards.

Nolan is just walking out of the hotel when Kate arrives. "Well, nothing much happened at the farmhouse last night. Quite peaceful actually, maybe a bit too peaceful for my taste. The area was tainted enough that even most of the animals had been scared away. Stayed up pretty late just pondering over some things. Seems like you and your friends have been busy. I was just heading over to the Sheriff's office to see if he was alright and to figure out what he had in mind for the next step. I have my own ideas, but since I was employed by then I like to get their input."

"Yes, my friends are busy. I'm not sure where Mr. and Mrs. Jacobs are, but the others are following Mr. Whittaker out of town to see what he's up to. Mr. Martin is a peace officer, and our friend Nanuet an excellent tracker. With the Priestess with them, they should be able to stay out of sight and get themselves out of trouble if they get in it.

I'll come with you to see the sheriff if you don't mind. I can at least update the others when I see them again."

"Don't mind in the slightest, in fact I prefer to have company. I guess that is something different now in my old age. For so long I have worked alone, now I just feel, well, lonely."

Kate and Edwards take the short stroll to the sheriff’s office. Weeks is busy cleaning his weapons when the two arrive. Sheriff Weeks has nothing unusual to report. Edwards asks him what his plan is and he says that he would like to investigate Bobby Whittaker first since the trouble seems to coincide with his arrival in town.

"It just seems too convenient, but right now that is the most likely lead. I must admit I didn't quite feel up to it today. The last few days have been very emotional for me, I needed a bit of time to clear my head, try and put the personal stuff aside and focus on the job. I am ready now though," he says as he clicks the barrels of the shotgun back into place.

"We understand, Sheriff," Kate replied. "You're doing just fine.  If you don't mind my asking, we found some old letters at the farmhouse written to and from a Martha Smith and one of those vampires. Do you know who she was?"

"Sure, the Smith's owned the ranch together; the other two were hired hands. She passed about 2 years ago, trouble with child birth I believe it was. Shame, they were good folks at one time."

Kate caught her breath and tried not to think of the vague fear in her own mind that she could suffer the same fate.

"That is a shame," she said softly. "It must be terrible to lose a wife and a child. One day dreaming of the life you were going to have, and the next.... He might have been desperate enough to welcome becoming what he is now.

Deputy Martin is looking into Mr. Whittaker at the moment. He and two others followed him out of town tonight, so he should have some information for you when he comes back."

Edwards listens to the Sheriff share his information about the ranchers and then the discussion of what to do next. "Well then, you're friends are quite resourceful. Glad to hear that they are on top of things, without your help this whole situation would have taken me a month to straighten out. Well, I'm famished; I think I'll get a bite to eat and then head to the saloon. Care to join me for dinner young lady? My treat. Sheriff, if you can take a break you are more than welcome to join us as well."

"Dinner would be lovely, thank you Mr. Edwards. Like you, I find I prefer having company these days. Perhaps you could give the Sheriff and I some more education about your work. It's my guess there are more than just Vampires out in the world that you hunt down." Kate took the man’s arm and looked to the Sheriff.

"The saloon seems to be the place to be tonight. I will have to bring a little mirror with me, I believe. Sheriff Weeks, are you coming?"

"Uhh, actually I think I'll pass. There are a few more things around here that I would like to get cleaned up and in order. I'll be around if you need me for anything, just that I'd like to get things in order now that Sheriff Wilson is really gone. I heard they are doing the burial tomorrow."

"I understand. You'll let us know when the burial is? Sheriff Wilson was a good man and I'd like to pay my respects. Have a good night, you know where to find us if you need us."

Kate turned back to Mr. Edwards and let him lead her back toward the hotel. "I have a bit of holy water and a small mirror I can carry with me. Perhaps after dinner we can find out if there are any Vampires at Greely's saloon."

"A splendid idea, but for now let's worry about dinner. I think I'm in the mood for a nice rare steak."

Nolan Edwards treated Kate to pleasant conversation and a decent meal. He answered several questions about his line of work and things such as ghouls, ghasts, vampires, werewolves, mummies and the sort. Some he had encountered first hand, others he had only heard about. The time went quickly as Edwards had many stories to tell and was quite willing to share. He actually seemed pleased that someone took an interest as he mentioned many times that his was a lonely line of work.

"Well, unless you protest I believe it is time we got back to work and headed to the saloon."

"I do not protest," she said lightly. "Just give me a moment to run up to my room and I'll be right with you."

Kate went upstairs and quickly slipped the holy water into her pocket along with a small primping mirror. She was back in the dining room in only a couple minutes and they went over to Greely's saloon.

Back at their newly rented house Ruby leads Jake down the narrow tunnel. An indeterminate amount of time goes by and the tunnel seems to just keep going. The cobwebs are heavy indicating that no one has come this far in quite some time and there are no signs of any monstrous bugs like the one from the beginning of the tunnel. The tunnel continues it's straight unwavering path.

Jake spends a moment pondering the directions things were facing and attempts to line everything up in his mind. "West!" he declares, "I believe we are heading west, that would be underneath several houses and eventually the Whittaker house, but we would have gone beyond that by now," he says.

Ruby stops walking. "We've been going for a really long time and it doesn't seem like anyone has come this way in a long time. Let's go back. We can't miss meeting with Whittaker at the Saloon tonight." Jake agrees and they head back to the house. "We should get our stuff and move in here. I would much rather spend the night here with you next to me than in the hotel where we know those monsters can get in."

"Yes, we will move our stuff in. There is enough room for everyone, that is if Katherine will let Maddie share a room with her." Jake cannot help himself and grins after saying that.

On the way back to the house Jake says, "I have been trying to remember if Mayor's house had any markings on O'Neil’s map. I do not think it did. It is an older house, and could be this tunnel has nothing to do with current troubles. If they had Indian squabbles when it was first built it might have been just an escape route. Strange that it is so long, would have been a tremendous amount of work to dig this out." He shakes is head and adds, "Bizarre town this Thomaswell."

"Yes, very bizarre. I can't wait to get out of here." Ruby shudders. "But I think you're right, this doesn't have to do with our current predicament. Especially since this problem just happens and this tunnel looks old."

They enter the house and climb out of the basement. "I think we could use some of these supplies too," she points to the walls. "So... get out stuff now or later? And oh," Ruby teases, "We get the big chubby baby making bed!" She giggles at her own joke.

"Get our stuff now," he says and then playfully slaps at her behind, "and of course we get the GOOD bed, I just paid the rent. It needs a different name I think," he rolls his eyes, "I do not think I could deal with any other monsters right now."

Ruby laughs, "You know I'm only kidding Jake, I don't want any more monsters either. Not now and most likely not later either." They walk out to the porch and Ruby leans against the house as Jake locks up. "I'm glad I'm with the guy with the money. I like getting the best stuff. As for the bed, think of a better name then. I need to be amused." She takes his hand and they start towards the hotel.

Ruby and Jake find themselves back at the hotel. They head to their room and haphazardly throw their belongings into their bags. They stop at the front desk to check out and thank the owner for his help.

They drag their stuff over to the new house and unceremoniously dump it. "Let's head over to the Saloon and wait for the others, and check up on Greely."

Jake nods and they head over to the Saloon.

The saloon is still fairly quiet. Thom and Greely are busy restocking the bar and arranging the tables. Ruby and Jake notice there are a couple tables missing after their destruction a couple of nights ago. Apparently their has not been time to find suitable replacements. There are a few extra chairs set out in their place.

There are a half dozen other patrons in the saloon. They are seated near the back, 4 men and two women. The men are playing darts while the women are plying their trade and providing company for the men. A solitary waitress does her duty and ensures the men have what they want.

Kate arrived at the saloon at the same time as Jacky O'Neil. O'Neil seemed to be a little disheveled compared to his usual neat self. When he enters the saloon he heads straight to the bar and orders a bottle of whiskey from Greely as soon as Ruby's vodkas are poured. He grabs the bottle and heads to the back of the room and heads to where they are playing darts and attempts to convince them to switch to poker instead.

_Katherine might have to retire early tonight,_ she thought, looking over at O'Neill. "Mr. Edwards, why don't we sit over here?" Kate said, leading him over to a table near Jake and Ruby. She deliberately took a seat with her back to the bar and said. "I believe I'd enjoy a glass of wine. I'll just primp a bit while you fetch that for me."

Nolan Edwards smiled and walked over to the bar. Kate fished out her little mirror and pretended to pick at her hair as she angled the mirror toward Mr. Greely, then Thom.

Edwards responds quickly to Kate's request and heads to the bar to get two glasses of wine.

Kate uses the mirror to try catch a reflection of Greely. She lines up the small mirror and sees her escort clearly but does not see the reflection of Mr. Greely as he pours the wine out for him. She switches her angle a bit to try and catch Thom in her view. She can clearly see him as he goes about his duties around the saloon.

Katherine forced herself to keep her breathing even. She turned and smiled toward her escort, putting a bit of Maddie into her own behavior. Her gaze swept over the rest of the room to where O'Neill was trying to break up the game of darts. She turned back to her primping, this time angling toward the men in the corner.

Nolan returned with the glasses of wine, now aware of Kate's trick. He lets her concentrate and puts the glasses of wine on the table without saying anything.

Kate tries to get a good look at the group in the back corner of the saloon. The people back there are constantly in motion and the mirror offers a small field of view, so it is very hard for her to get a completely accurate view of everyone back there but she is able to pick out the two women and O'Neill specifically as well as a few others and she is fairly certain if not positive that everyone back there has a reflection.

Kate clicked the little mirror closed and took a sip of her wine. "Greely has no reflection," she said quietly. "Thom does. I tried to look at the others back by the dart board, but they are moving a great deal. Mr. O'Neill does reflect, as do the women. I don't think there are any monsters back there. I'd suggest searching Greely's house tonight while no one is there. There's no use in attacking him if he can retreat to his coffin."

Nolan keeps a calm face and sips from his wine. He then replies, keeping his voice low. "Excellent work Katherine, keep this up and you will put me out of a job. We should discuss a few things, but I am not sure this is the best place, the walls may have ears."

"Thank you, but I doubt I'd put you out of a job. I'm not very strong, as you can see. And I already have three jobs, I don't think I could handle a fourth. Mr. and Mrs. Jacobs are here. Would you like me to get them and we could go back to the hotel?"

At the bar Thom greets Ruby with a smile. "Hello pretty lady, how are you today?"

Ruby offers him her hand, "Good evening Mr. Thom. I'm feeling mostly better, how are you?" She glances around the saloon, "Think it will be busy tonight?"

Thom scratches his head, then rubs the scar that mars it. "I don't know, maybe. Not so many people come to have fun any more. Most people who come are sad." He takes Ruby's hand in both of his huge paws and vigorously shakes it up and down.

Ruby giggles. "Thanks Thom. You know, I like you too. You're a good man." Ruby smiles at him as a thought comes to her mind. "Have you ever thought of leaving Thomaswell? There isn't much here in this little town."

"Oh, I don't think I could leave here. I'm not too smart anymore. Mr. Greely takes care of me, and he wouldn't leave."

"Yes, Mr. Greely seems to take care of you," Ruby squeezes his hand, "I was only wondering if you ever thought about it. I bet there are other places you could go with friends who would be glad to have you. But I'm happy you're happy here. You do a good job." Ruby smiles at him again. "I think we'll go speak to Mr. Greely now."

Thom smiles at Ruby's words, a little rivulet of drool forming on his chin as he does so. "I don't really have no other friends Mrs. Constance. Mr. Greely just takes care of me and I work hard for him. You can go talk to him now if you like."

As they walk across the room Ruby says to Jake, "We never had anything for dinner. We might have to get something."

Ruby looks around the room, checking to see is there are any mirrors anywhere. She walks up the the bar, "Evening Mr. Greely. How are you tonight?"

Ruby finds no mirrors in the common room of the saloon with her initial scan. When she speaks to Greely he seems a bit out of sorts.

"Eh? Oh, I guess I'm fine. Haven't been sleeping well lately, too many things on my mind I suppose. I never have gotten used to sleeping during the day. Surprised to see you around here still, with all the strange goings on and whatnot. Rumor has it the stage is coming tomorrow. I sure hope it does, I need to restock." Greely continues to work as he talks to Ruby.

Ruby's heart skipped a beat and as her lips turn into a smile. "Oh, isn't that _wonderful_ news! Hear that Jake... the stage is coming tomorrow! We can go home!"

Ruby pauses, "You're right Mr. Greely, strange things have been going on," Ruby says while unconsciously touching her bruised face. "And I do want to get out of here. But my friends are good samaritans so to speak. Could we have some vodkas please?"

While Greely is looking away getting their drinks Ruby nods to Jake and his pocket.

Greely stops his tidying work and goes to fetch two shot glasses and a bottle of vodka for Ruby. He pours the two and offers them to her. "Let's start the night off on a good night, first round is on me."

Jake moves towards her and deftly removes the flask from his pocket and opens the stopper, hiding it all behind his duster. He lounges at the bar near Ruby.

"Thank you Mr Greely," Ruby says, accepting the vodkas. When O'Neil asks for his wine Ruby turns her back and faces Jake. She downs her entire vodka with an "ugh" that she keeps in and quickly and quietly offers the glass to Jake down low.

He uses his deft hands and refills the glass with holy water. Ruby then places the glass on the bar next to the other. Looking at Jake she says, "We should have a toast, darling husband, to celebrate the purchase of our new home."

Jake lifts his glass, as does Ruby. As Greely walks past them Ruby says, "To our new home!" She begins lifting her glass and 'accidentally' spills it, splashing it onto the bar and Greely the best she can.

"Ooppps," she says with a fake blush and her fingers to her lips, and Jake and Ruby watch with interest to the results of their experiment.

Ruby spills the water on the bar but doesn't manage to get anything on Greely. However he comes back with a towel to clean up the spill. As soon as he begins wiping it up he appears uncomfortable and quickly abandons the towel on the bar, wiping his hand on his apron. "Thom, get some towels for me please and wipe down the bar over here." he says pointing to the area where the water was spilled. "I'll be back in just a moment."

Greely walks out from behind the bar and heads to the back door of the saloon.

Ruby raises her eyebrows and glances at Jake. "Did you see that?" she whispers, while continuing to watch to see if Thom also has the same reaction. "What are we going to do?"

Kate got up and walked over to the bar after Greely walked away and whispered. "Mr. Greely had no reflection in my mirror. Mr. Edwards wants to talk. Confronting him here probably isn't a good idea. We don't want to tip him off that we know, plus it would be better to destroy his refuge first." She made sure to finish talking before Thom arrived.

Thom does as he is told and grabs a bundle of towels from the stock room. He breaks the twine on the stack of cloth towels and uses one to wipe off the bar and then stows the rest away underneath. "Did you spill your drink Pretty Constance? Can Thom get you another one?"

"I did Thom. And you are very sweet to offer to replace it. But I think my husband and I are going to join our new friend for dinner right now. We'll be back later. I hope you'll be here," she says, knowing full well he will. "Thank you," she smiles, then rises from her chair.

"Al?" Jake slams back his vodka and follows wordlessly.

The quartet head back over to the hotel, where Jake and Ruby order dinner.

"That answers that question," Ruby finally states. "Greely is one of them. I knew Thom wasn't. The question now is what do we do?"


----------



## orchid blossom

Nolan Edwards orders a glass of wine, having already had dinner with Kate earlier. "Kate mentioned it to me earlier, which shows you folks have a knack for this stuff, we need to find his lair first and make sure he can't get back to his coffin. Either that or we need to find a way to get him out to the sun."

"Well... he has a key around his neck and a magical door in his saloon. I tried and tried to get into it but I couldn't. Maybe the coffin is in there. Otherwise I guess we'll have to get into his house. Every time we've tried to visit him there it's been locked up tight. My husband is a deputy, he could get in."

"You folks think of everything don't you! Well then perhaps we should check his house first while he is tied up at the saloon like Katherine suggested. We must still be on our guard in case he has some guardians there, but I am sure I am just stating the obvious. You folks always seem to have some experience."

"Unfortunately," Ruby says, rolling her eyes. "But can we eat first? I'm hungry." Jake and Ruby dig into their food and eat as quickly as they can so they at least have something in their bellies.

As they walk over to Greely's Ruby comments to Jake, "I'll need something later, I bet you will too."

Arriving at the door Ruby says, "So, are we doing this my way?"

"Depends what your way is. If it is quiet and will not draw attention to us then I am all for it" Edwards replies with a wink.

Kate checked her weapons and mentally went through the list of spells she had ready, then waited for Ruby to get them in the door.

"Normally it is," Ruby smiles back. "You all keep guard."

Ruby carefully listens at the door. When she hears no noise she reaches her hands down her bodice with a smug smile. "Seems my friends are getting a good look at some of my hidden talents lately," she smiles and comes out with her lock picks.

First she checks the door for traps. If there are none she proceeds to unlock the lock.

Since there appears to be no imminent threat Ruby takes her time with the lock and smiles when she hears the friendly click. The door swings inward to reveal a dark foyer.

"Did anyone bring a light source?" Kate asked quietly, trying to peer into the dark room.

Ruby smiles, "I believe this one," she points with her thumb to Jake, "Has something. He brings everything and the kitchen sink when we go out."

Jake rolls his eyes. "We'll use this for now." He pulls out his dagger and recites the activation word, "Incendie." A small light comes out the tip of the dagger, casting a soft glow in the dark eerie house.

The companions begin walking in, letting Jake lead the way with the light. Ruby walks near Kate and whispers, "I'm really sorry about yesterday."

"There's nothing to be sorry about," Kate said, puzzled. "Jake and I got you cleaned up and off to bed, and I can tell your head is much clearer today. That's all I wanted."

"Kate, I tried to kill you. I think that deserves an apology. I suppose it was a good thing I was half out of my mind, or I might have succeeded. Even worse was that I had a gun pointed right at Jake. Luckily he saw me in time."

She sighs, "Yes I feel better today." She looks around, trying to see in the darkness, "I just want to get out of here. I don't think I can keep myself together much longer."

"You didn't try to kill me, they did. And as you see I came out of it just fine.

I want to go home too. Yesterday got us a lot closer to that. Not much longer, dear. I think Greely is the key."

Ruby nods. "And I'm sorry I got us all into this too. I always seem to be the cause of trouble anywhere I go. It always was that way. Anyway, getting out of here will suit all of us just fine. A stage is coming tomorrow. I only hope this is done or we can convince Minerva and Nanuet to leave."

"Maybe we can finish it tonight and we won't have to argue with them over it.

After a few days of being Maddie, I can see how that kind of trouble finds you. I've caused enough trouble for us myself, if you recall. I'm sure we all have the capacity for causing our own special kind."

"Yes, I suppose Maddie would understand, in a way. But even when I try to be really good, it still happens. It's very frustrating. That's one of the reasons I wanted." she glances at Jake. "Forget it, I'm a lost cause." 

"You're not the lost cause," she chuckled. "It's those foolish men who don't think with their heads." 

She gives Kate a small smile. "Hopefully his resting place is here and not that special room. Because I've tried to get into that a couple of times with no luck. Would you have any ideas, short of stealing the key, on how we can get in there?" Ruby stops for a moment and ponders. "Wait a minute... what if we steal the key?"

"You're suggesting stealing they key off his person? When you know what he is? His pocket is probably a little harder to pick than your average drunk. Do you really think it can be done? We could certainly use it."

"What else can we do? What if the coffin isn't here? Do you know a way to get into a magical room like that? I know Ja--Mr. Jacobs won't agree, but I can try."

"The only other way I know is your scroll. It might be worth it to use it at this point. Otherwise the only thought I have is to go in through a window if there is one. We might have to try to get it from him, but I hope it won't come to that. Let's see what's here before we get too far ahead of ourselves."

"A window? How do you get in a window in a...," Ruby glances around to make sure no one else is close enough to hear, "Magical room? I've been in the room behind the door. I think there is another room, a room that is only opened by that key."

"I didn't know you had been inside. I've been finding out a lot of things no one told me lately," she said quietly as they followed Jake's light. "If his coffin is here, it's probably underground in the cellar."

"All it was was a room in a saloon where whores do their job Kate. There was nothing to tell. But you're right about the coffin, it would probably be in the basement. Although not definitely." Ruby gives Kate a small smile then moves towards Jake. "Maybe we should split up? We could search this place faster..."

This house is a stark contrast to the saloon which is very neat and organized. The furniture is old and in poor repair, broken bits lying about. Clothing is strewn about the rooms as well as various bits of refuse. The first floor has a kitchen and dining area, a living room and stairs that lead up to the second floor.

"Let's check upstairs," Kate said. "I don't think anything will be up there, but then we can concentrate on the downstairs. Does it seem to anyone else that people become these monsters and forget how to clean up a mess?"

Ruby laughs, "That seems pretty true Kate. I guess once you're dead you don't care about what's lying on the floor. Wait a minute, I'm alive and I don't care what's lying on the floor..." Ruby giggles again.

Jake comments, "Let's get this over with. Upstairs first. Mrs. Jacobs?" he says while offering Ruby his arm, "Let's go exploring."

Ruby stays close behind Jake as he ascends the stairs.

Edwards offers to watch the stairs as the others head up. "Just don't want anything sneaking up on us."

The other three head upstairs and find things in a similar state of disarray. There are two bedrooms, and a bathroom on the upper floor as well as a storage closet.

One of the bedrooms appears unused as there is just an unmade bed and an empty wardrobe. An unlocked chest holds folded linens.

The other bedroom looks a bit different with a bed that has had the linens tossed aside, a broken mirror and an overturned dresser littering the floor. A bookcase is mostly intact, but only about 1/4 full with books.

The bathroom area is a mess with toiletries and refuse strewn about.

Ruby chooses the lived in bedroom to take a better look around. She searches thoroughly and Jake joins her. Kate keeps an eye out in the hallway.

The room yields little in the way of clues or more information. It appears as Greely has lost a significant amount of weight as there are several items of used men's clothing of a much larger size strewn about the room. The books on the shelf are a mix. Some historical books, probably older textbooks, some fiction, some books on gardening and several on bartending and brewing.

"Alright, doesn't seem like there is much up here. Let's go check the cellar."

Ruby waits for Jake and Kate, and they meet up with Edwards. They all look around for stairs that would lead to a basement but find only an old, long disused root cellar.

The companions exhaustedly search the entire house. They find no doors to a cellar and no coffin anywhere.

Ruby sighs, "That leaves the saloon, and probably that magic door."

"Mr. Edwards, what do you think? Do YOU have ways to possibly get in that door without the key?"

Nolan Edwards scratches his head. "I know a trick or two when it comes to magic. Let's head over there and take a look. Can you lock up tight so that it is not so obvious that we were here?"

Ruby begins relocking any locks she had picked.

"You seem to know a lot about a great many things," Kate said to Edwards, testing the waters. "How did you learn about magic?"

"You hang around unnatural things as long as I have and you learn a lot. I'm sure if you are cursed with living as long as I have you will learn your share too," he says with a wink and a smirk.

Feeling it was safe to let her secret out Kate continued, "I have some knowledge of magic myself; it's why I'm here. I'm sure you can understand why I wouldn't want to advertise that, but if we're going to face Greely you should know that I may use spells."

"Anybody else have any secrets they want to clue me in on before we confront this devil? I am still of the idea that we should find his coffin first. Perhaps if we can't find it by searching perhaps one or more of us should stay late while he closes up and see where he goes?"

"That's a good idea," Kate replies. "Since he owns other properties in town he could be staying in those as well. It's possible he just stays in the saloon. There would be little chance of accidentally meeting the sun if he doesn't leave at all."

After Ruby is done locking up they all head over to the Saloon.

Kate sat with Nolan Edwards in the saloon, unsure of what to do next. She didn't like the feeling of uncertainty. At this point she'd rather be doing in the hopes of catching that stage home tomorrow. She missed Ginnie, and her El Parador family, and she missed Conrad. A sigh escaped her lips as she said, "I hate waiting until morning."

Edwards says, "When dealing with things like this though, patience is the key. If you do not set it up right you have no chance of success. But, if you want to leave there is no reason not to. I am here and have been hired to deal with the situation, one which I have dealt with before. So, you could leave knowing you turned the situation over to the professional, the expert, someone who was supposed to handle it."

"Do you resent our being here?" Kate asked. "I know when you are used to working a certain way, even welcome help can throw you off."

"Oh no, not at all. I have done enough things alone in my life, and I appreciate the help greatly, but I also know that this is not your chosen way of life and you have something else to return to me. To me, this is my life, it is what I do. I have a job here, I am committed."

Kate nodded. "I understand, but I also intend to see this through. One of these things came after my friend. I want to be sure none of them have any reason to come to our town again. That said, I think I will return to the hotel for a while. If you need me, ask Mr. or Mrs. Jacobs."

Nolan Edwards wishes Kate goodnight and returns to his wine, observing Greely as closely as he can from the distance.

Ruby whispers in Jake's ear, "Should we do some checking now or wait for daylight? I know you don't want me to steal that key..."

"Take a chain from around the neck of a vampire? One that very likely knows that we know what he is. That probably knows we destroyed the other three. I am hesitant about that. If I am right and he now knows, he is also more likely to add protections to his coffin. Let us keep searching before he can do that. If we cannot find it then we should follow him as suggested." Jake slowly rubs his beard, "But where? Whittaker’s house? Does the well lead somewhere?"

"Maybe his coffin is INSIDE the saloon. There are plenty of places we didn't check in there, besides that magical room. And I mean, come on, out of all places, where would he keep it? Where would you keep it? In plain sight or somewhere that no one but you could get to?"

"As for the other stuff... hopefully our friends can shed some more light on Mr. Whittaker. We should check out the well. And soon too. Don't forget, the stage is coming... tomorrow," Ruby smiles up widely at Jake with her big green eyes.

"Not sure how we search the saloon with him watching. We can try, and if we do not find anything then we can try again in daylight even if we have to kick the doors in. Check the saloon as best we can now, then to the well, and back to the saloon in the daylight?"

"Alright darling, sounds like a plan." Ruby squeezes Jake's hand as they walk into the saloon. "You tell the others, I'll get started."

Ruby finds the big bouncer. "Hello Thom, we're back. Anything exciting happen while we were gone?"

Thom gives Ruby his usual dumbfounded look. "Uh... no, nothing exciting. It has been quiet tonight."

"Thom I have a question. What else is upstairs? Anything special? I'm sooo curious." As Ruby talks she looks around the saloon for any sign of Greely. "And where is Mr. Greely?"

"I already told you, I don't know about anything special upstairs. The other pretty ladies bring the men upstairs. I only go upstairs if there is a problem. Mr. Greely is right there, he is working," Thom says dully as he points to the bar where Greely is busy cleaning glasses.

"Thanks for your help Thom," Ruby smiles at him, "You're always helpful."

About fifteen minutes after Katherine left, Madeline Anders entered Greely's saloon. She walked to the bar and ordered a glass of wine, then scanned the room for Jacky O'Neill.

Jacky is near the back of the saloon. He is watching the others play darts as he paces back and forth. He has a flask from his own hip that he is drinking from now as he wears a groove into the floor.

Maddie walked over with a swing in her hips and said, "If I'd known my absence would drive you to drink, I'd have stopped by sooner."

O'Neill stops in his tracks and spins around. Maddie notices a sparkle in his eye and he smiles as he talks. "Oh hey Maddie, good to see you again! You look like might have driven a few men to drink, well your absence anyways. I'm celebrating if you want to share a drink with me. I should probably put this flask away, don't want to deprive the bartender of his business."

"You're celebrating? You found what you were searching for then? I have to say I'm surprised, considering the pacing you're doing."

"Oh, nervous habit I guess. I am just excited, can't sit still. Figured I would come out and celebrate one last time before I split. Glad I got to see your pretty face again too" he says with a wink. "Yes, I found it, what I've searched high and low for, it's finally mine!" He realizes that he has raised his voice and a few people are looking at him so he takes a breath and calms himself down.

"Didn't I hear you offer me a drink? Why don't you make a stab at sitting for a few minutes. I can't compete with your prize, but perhaps I can distract you for a few moments." Maddie slipped her arm through his and led him away from the dartboard, walking a little closer to him than was strictly necessary. "So, where did you find it?"

"Yes, drinks are in order. Well I have the book, I just barely got to know you the other night and we hardly even got to dance. Where did I find it? You'll never believe it but it was hidden under that old spent well at the west end of town. Took a little quick construction and some digging, but I did it and it's about time."

O'Neill buys drinks from Greely, whatever Maddie asks for and takes a seat across from the bar, the area where Ruby had landed only a couple nights ago.

"You must have done it at night, I can't imagine you being allowed to rip up a statue in the middle of town in broad daylight," she whispered conspiratorially. "And it can't have been tonight, it hasn't been dark long enough. I can't believe you're still so excited."

Maddie smiled from beneath her eyelashes. "I hear the stage is coming back tomorrow, so we'll have to get to know each other tonight."

"Well well young lady! Let's just say nobody saw what I did and I plan on being long gone before they figure it out. So I 'spose that means you are leaving town tomorrow. Did you do whatever it is you came here to do?"

She let a little bit of her own apprehension through her facade. "I came to visit family. I had a letter and it came from here, but they aren't here. There's no reason for me to stay. I'd have been gone days ago only there wasn't a way to leave. And then I've been unwell for the last day or so.

You think someone would want to stop you from taking a book?" she asked quietly. "One they didn't even know was there?"

"Well like you said, the dismantling of the well might not win me any votes. I didn't exactly stop to put it all back together when I came back up if you get my drift. Well, bottoms up! To Thomaswell, may I never see her again."

"I'll drink to that," Maddie said and took a sip of her drink. It was too soon to ask for a look at his prize, but she was sure he was carrying it on his person. She watched O'Neill drink, trying to gauge how drunk he was.


----------



## orchid blossom

Ruby heads back over to the bar. "Mr. Greely, sorry about the mess earlier, spilling the drink and all. Sometimes I am such a klutz! Maybe I should stick to my whiskey," she laughs. While she speaks with Greely, she tries to check out his necklace with the key.

The necklace is a simple, thick gold chain. From it hangs what appears to be a very simple key. The necklace is much newer than the key, which appears to be ancient.

"You think you are the first person to spill a drink in a saloon. You might however, be the first to apologize to me for it though, so thanks. Here, try this whiskey, from my personal collection. Last bottle I have."

Greely pours two fairly generous glasses of whiskey, slides one to Ruby and takes one himself. "To Sheriff Wilson, may he rest in peace," he says solemnly as he lifts his glass high.

Ruby takes the glass and clinks it with Greely's. "To Sheriff Wilson." She drinks her whiskey down. She watches Greely with interest, not understanding how he was being nice and yet still a monster...

"So, is there a Mrs. Greely?"

Greely drinks his shot down as well, clanking the glass down hard on the bar. "Oh no, there is no Mrs. Greely. I courted a few women in my day, but the saloon has always been my true love. I have owned a few, in different towns, but I have always found this to be my calling."

"At least you know what you want. So many a man marries and doesn't devote himself to his wife like he should. I would imagine it would be hard to find a lady who would like all the night hours you keep with the saloon."

"How long you been here?"

"Been here for oh, about 12 years now I think. This town suits me quite well, nice and quiet, out of the way, and still a regular crowd that likes to come and drink."

"Even after everything bad that has happened here? I am surprised people stay in this town. Why do you think they do Mr. Greely? There are whispers of monsters. Those men from the other day, the ones who..." Ruby touches her face, "You know... they weren't human."

"Well, all that trouble is fairly recent. Troubled people tend to drink more, so it wasn't too bad for business at first. At this point I am just trying to weather the storm, hoping things will settle down soon. Will you excuse me please, I have some drinks to pour."

"Alright Mr. Greely. Sorry to keep you." Ruby watches him walk away, then pushes the remainder of the whiskey aside. She stands and makes her way over to Jake. She whispers in his ear, "That necklace will be really hard to grab."

Jake nods in response. "I do NOT have a good idea on how to get it. Just yanking it off is probably a last resort kind of plan."

Ruby giggles, "What if I lean forward really far? Think that would work on a vampire?'

Jake leans his elbow on the table and covers his eyes with his hand that cradles his head. "Hermes...."

"What?" Ruby smiles. "It works on you. Every time."

 "Sure, I may use my teeth but I rarely draw blood..." Jake looks around the saloon, "Is there a basement to this place?"

Ruby widens her eyes, "Very funny, Mr. Jacobs, very funny." She looks around the saloon for any kind of door down. "I don't know, let's go find out. About the basement that is, not about your ability to draw blood."

Not seeing anything obvious in the room full of people Ruby sits on Jake's lap. She puts her lips to his ear. "If there is something hidden in here we won't find it. So we either have to look around outside or do something else." Ruby pulls on one of Jake's shirt buttons, "While I'd love to do something fun I have a feeling you aren't going to go for that. SO we need to find something else to do."

"I do not know what to do next. We probably ought to follow Greely in the morning, and if he loses us break in here in daylight. So, maybe we should entertain ourselves until then?"

A wide smile comes to Ruby's face, "Oh yes, let's do that instead." She moves from sitting sideways on Jake's lap to straddling him. "Give me a kiss then we go play cards. How does that sound? Or dance... we could do that too. Or...," she puts her hands on Jake's face making him look into her eyes, "We could go rename that bed..."

Minerva notices Ruby straddling Jake and walks over with Chester and Nanuet in her wake. "Ahem, are we interupting here?" she chuckles.

"And if you are?" Ruby blurts out. After Jake's dirty look she says, "Ok, ok..." Pissed she didn't get her kiss she slides off of Jake's lap and into the next chair. 

"So what did you find out?" Ruby continues to whisper, "And oh... Mr. Greely is one of _them_."

"Greely is one of them?" Minerva narrows her eyes and glances at Greely "Meirde!" she hisses.

"Yes but shush," Ruby puts her fingers to her lips, "We don't want him to know we know. Although he might already. Thom isn't, we checked."

Jake nods to them, "Have a seat. Ruby and I were just discussing playing some poker and retiring early. We are out of ideas... at least ones about Greely here. I figure we can try and watch him when the saloon closes before daylight. And if that does not work, we just break in here at daybreak. You all have any news?"

Chester lowers his voice, "Romo and Whitaker met some Mexicans with a wagon outside of town. Whitaker gave them a satchel and then rode back to town. The Mexicans rode back where they came from. And Romo drove the wagon to the northwest. Nanuet found guns and ammunition inside. It didn't seem related to what's going on in Thomaswell, so we came back."

Jake says, "Any other ideas? If not then we watch the saloon an hour before closing. If we do not see him leave or where he goes, we break in at dawn. We take turns keeping an eye on things over the night, so everyone can get some rest."

"Once again Ja... er Mr. Jacobs your plan sounds like the best one. I can take an extra shift or two, since I don't need to sleep." Nanuet says out of nowhere.

"By the way," Ruby starts, specifically looking at Minerva, "I'm real sorry about yesterday. You know trying to kill you all."

Katherine knew she couldn't keep this up much longer without raising Jacky's expectations about just how well they were going to get to know each other. He could probably hold his liquor, and she didn't have the time to get him good and drunk. "You know," she said finally, "My curiosity has always got me in more trouble than is good for me. I don't suppose I could peek at your first edition? I don't know the first thing about cards, so I can't steal it's secrets."

"Well,” Jacky says, “I put it away in a very safe place. Not that easy to retrieve at the moment. I don't think you would find it all that exciting anyways, it is just a collector's item. What about some darts or some cards. I really am too excited to sit still. I'd say dancing but that didn't work out that well last time."

"Maybe, but I don't know how to play darts or cards. 

And you're wrong about being interested. I'm always interested in everything, it's my curse!" she laughed and noticed the others had returned and were at the table with Jake and Ruby. "I should get to bed early tonight, but a dance or two before I go wouldn't go amiss."

"OK then, I'll get old Greely there to fire up the phonograph again and we can get to dancing a bit. I actually wanted to turn in early myself so I could skin out early in the morning, first light."

Jacky went to work convincing Greely to take out the phonograph and getting Thom to help him move the tables. The prostitutes were eager to see the dancing start as well so they assisted in clearing the space.

Maddie waited while the dance floor was set up, then spent a bit of time dancing with the exuberant Jacky. She continued to flirt and smile for the next half-hour. "I'm afraid I'm not quite as recovered as I thought I was," she said breathing heavily. "I think I'd best get back to the hotel now."

"Oh of course. If you would like I could walk you back and then say goodbye, as I am afraid we won't see each other again."

Maddie nodded and learned tiredly on his arm as they walked back. "I'm glad I met you. You've been the only bit of fun in my time here. I hope your early escape works out as you want."

"Well it won't be the first time. Thanks for being so kind to me. I hope you find out what is going on with your family. Who knows, maybe we'll run into each other again some day."

"Maybe. If you're ever in Virginia. Good night, Jacky," she said and went up to Maddie's room.

"OK, then." Jake turns to Ruby, "How about a little poker and then we head back for a naming ceremony?"

Ruby looks a little disappointed. "Ok." Then she smiles, "Well, I like the second part."

Jake shrugs and stands, "Are you going to play? Just a few hands and then back to the new place?" He offers her his hand, "I suppose you would rather dance." He has a smug smile on his face.

Bobby Whittaker shows up as Jake and Ruby are discussing playing cards. He no longer wears the bandage on his arm but the scar of what looks like a burn remains. He heads to the back of the saloon immediately and sits down to play cards.

Ruby immediately perks up. "One dance. Then a few hands of cards. THEN back to the new place. Come on, let's go." Ruby takes Jake's hand and drags him to the dance floor. "Of course, you realize I am mad at you, you denied me my requested kiss," she teases with her nose in the air.

Ruby notices Thom staring at her and she and Jake dance. He sits down in a chair near the dance floor and stares blankly at her with a smile on his face.

As they dance Jake says, "Angry at me again, hmmm, just another chance to make up."

"Not THAT mad darling. You know I don't like to be denied what I want." Ruby lets Jake swirl her around. "Especially a kiss. Now if you want one you're going to have to ask nice. Hey did you notice Thom? Maybe I should ask him to dance before we play cards."

"I have to ask my wife for a kiss?" he says in a moderately loud voice. "Ah, well, such is my life. Would you make my evening and grant me a kiss my love?"

Ruby shivers when Jake calls her his wife. She is about to comment but instead stops dancing, puts her hand behind his head and gently but insistently pulls him in for a long slow kiss.

Kate pocketed the magical clip and left Maddie behind in the hotel. As she reappeared in the saloon as herself Jake and Ruby were dancing.

Minerva eyes Jake and Ruby on the dance floor. She turns to Nanuet. "That looks like fun. Come and dance with me mi amor." she says as she tugs him toward the middle of the room.

Nanuet obliges with a smile. He eagerly joins Minerva on the makeshift dance floor and holds her closely knowing that they are near the end of their trial and with any luck would be returning home soon.

The couples finish their dancing, with Thom standing in for Jake on one. Jake and Ruby give up dancing to play cards for a little while, while Nanuet and Minerva continue to enjoy the music.

Soon they are retiring to the house for the evening. First they stop at the hotel to get everyone else's belongings before retiring for the evening. Nanuet volunteers to keep watch on the saloon until the sun is about to come up at which time he thinks at least one other person should come to keep an eye on things and observe what happens.

"Are we agreed on that plan?" he asks before heading back to the saloon.

"I will stay with you for a while." Minerva tells Nanuet.

"I am in," Jake says. "I will get up for that."

"I'll be ready whenever you need me, just come get me." She quickly filled the others in on what she had found out from Jacky O'Neill. "It probably doesn't have to do with any of our business, but I thought I'd let you know." Kate said quietly as those who were leaving left the saloon for the rented house.

The night grows very late and the saloon crowd begins to thin. Minerva is having trouble staying awake. "I am sorry to leave you mi amore but I cannot keep you company much longer." She yawns and kisses him deeply. "It will be lonely without you." With Chester in tow she finds her way to the hotel to get her things and then makes her way to the house.

Jake wakes before dawn and wakes Ruby. "I am going to meet with Nanuet. You want to come and watch for Greely?"

Ruby slowly opens her eyes, squinting when the light hits. Finally she rolls over and stretches. "I want to ask you a question first."

"Go ahead."

"Well..." Ruby sits up in the bed, holding the sheet around her, "Did you get what you needed? From me?"

Jake looks at her uncomprehendingly. "I beg your pardon, it is early and I am not following you."

Ruby smiles softly but doesn't make eye contact with Jake. She actually has a shy look on her face, a look Jake is unfamiliar with on Ruby. "Yesterday you said you needed strength from me. And fire. Did you get it?"

"Ah!" Jake replies and a smile grows on his face. "The strength, yes. The fire, well I just did not make myself clear. The fire is for you." He gently taps her nose. "I need the fire back in my Ruby West, the fire for life, for you and me to make it out of here in one piece." Jake has his familiar confident smile. "Our friends too," he adds with a smirk. "I can see it burning again. Instead of being afraid and running away I can see you turning all that fear into something else, what ever you like to call it, maybe it is anger at them who would mess with what is precious to us. To me it looks like fire, because it is more complicated than anger." Jake shrugs. "Anyway, you just need to use it. I know you will."

"Me?" Ruby look surprised but then smiles softly. "Well I guess I get the fire from you. One of the many things you give me." Her smile fades slightly. "I just wasn't sure I gave you what you needed to go on. I was hoping...you've already done so much..." 
"I am rejuvenated," Jake says without a hint of sarcasm. "No more delays not, let us get this thing done."

Ruby nods and reaches a hand out for Jake who pulls her out of bed. She kisses him softly before preparing herself for the day.

They stop quickly in the kitchen to make themselves coffee to take with them to the Saloon.

When they show up Nanuet greets them tiredly. "The Saloon is closed but neither Greely or Thom ever left."

"All right, we will keep watching."

Nanuet bids them good watching and he heads back to the house.

Minerva awakens at dawn thankful that they have survived another night in this evil place. She rolls over and finds that Nanuet is lying beside her and has once again been guarding her sleep. She smiles up happily and rolling onto him lies on his chest and snuggles back down under the covers. "It is too early to meet the others. Let us give thanks to Venus for our love." She purrs.

Nanuet answers Minerva with a soft kiss. "And how could anyone resist that? he says brushing the hair from her face. He then runs his hands up and down the length of her body, enjoying the soft warm sensation of her skin.

Minerva responds in turn by deepening the kiss and the two celebrate love and life forgetting, for a while, the dire circumstances which has brought them to this gods forsaken town.

As she often did in an unfamiliar bed, Kate woke early. The hotel was right next to the saloon. The house seemed to be deserted, so she got dressed and went back to the hotel. She went through the hassle of checking out twice, but waited to see if she was early enough to catch O'Neill leaving.

Kate checks his room by knocking, but no answer, she also checks at the front desk but is told that he left in the middle of the night last night.

"He seemed to be quiet anxious to get on the road. He has been a great customer so I was sad to see him go, but he did leave quite late last night," Victor Bishop says politely.

Kate nodded. "Thank you, Mr. Bishop. Might Mr. Edwards be about? I know he keeps different hours but I thought he might not have gone to sleep yet."

"Yes, he keeps some odd hours, but I was told that before he arrived. The last time I saw him he was in the dining area reading a book and having some coffee, but that was quite some time ago. Perhaps he is still there."

"I will look. Would you tell him Katherine was looking for him if you see him, please? Thank you."

Kate stepped back into the dining room and looked to see if Nolan Edwards was there. Even if he wasn't she still needed some breakfast.

Ruby turns to Jake, "What are we watching for? The Saloon is closed. Let's break in and find out what's up in there."

Ruby heads over to the door and making sure no one is watching she pulls out her picks and starts on the door.

The lock proves to be a difficult one and takes Ruby a few tries. At this hour of the morning there appears to be no one to protest her activity so she is able to work on it without interruption until she gets the lock open. The saloon is empty but has not been cleaned up yet, it almost looks as though it was abandoned in a rush. Tables and chairs are out of place, a few empty glasses litter the tables, a pile of dirty rags is piled on the bar.

Ruby slips her thieves tools back into her bodice while taking a long look around the room. "Is it me or does something just seem off here?" Ruby asks Jake quietly.

"Alright Deputy, let's get started with our now legal activities. Did you bring your shiny little star?" Ruby smirks then quietly snickers.

The two of them take their time searching the Saloon thoroughly together. They search the stock room, then behind the bar, the area in front of the stairs, the dancing area and where Ruby landed after she got thrown and the back area where the card games are played.

Ruby and Jake search leaving no stone unturned. Eventually they make their way to the area behind the bar. On the floor is an old piece of carpet that has been rolled aside to reveal a trap door in the floor. The door is locked on the underside. There are no other clues found during the searching.

"Well, think this is Greely's lair? Go wake the others and I will watch the door. Once we have everyone together we can put an end to this once and for all." Jake taps his star, "With Chet and myself I do not think there is any need to wake the sheriff, but Edwards might be a good idea."

"I don't know," Ruby says hesitantly, keeping her eyes on the trap door, "It could just be a basement...you really think this is it?"

"It's locked from the other side...." Jake pushes his hat back on his head. "Mighty hard to get down there to fetch a few 'taters."

"Right," Ruby shivers. Keeping a wary eye on the door she begins, "But I don't want to leave you alone while I..." her voice trails off. "Ok, you'd probably be better off without me anyway." She takes a few steps towards the door then looks back over her shoulder, the worry obvious in her eyes and on her face. In that moment Jake realizes just how pale and thin Ruby has gotten. Dark circles surround her normally twinkling eyes, her face is drawn, even the rosy color from her lips and cheeks is diminished. Her dress hangs off her in spots it would normally be tight. She looks much more like a scared little girl then the confident woman he knows.

"You aren't going to try to go down there without the rest of us, are you?" she asks softly.

"No." Jake says with a serious tone. "No, I will not. I need all of you. ALL of you," he repeats with emphasis. "Oh, bring the shotgun back with you and some lanterns." He then smiles and says, "Do not worry, I will shoot anything that tries to come out that door and then run into the sunlight."

Ruby gulps and nods, then turns and walks out without another word.

She heads back to their new house. She quietly climbs up the stairs and knocks lightly on the only closed door. "Ahem, Minerva, Nanuet? We found something. We need you now."

Minerva and Nanuet climb out of the bed and quickly toss on their clothes. "Uno momento por favor, Ruby. I will be right there." She looks back over her shoulder to be sure that Nanuet is clothed and then opens the door while buttoning her shirt. "Come in, come in," she says pulling Ruby into the room and glancing out into the hall before shutting the door. "Are you alright? You sound upset, mi amiga."

Ruby sighs, "I will be better when this is all over. Which Jake thinks is going to happen soon." Her eyes wander around the room and she tries to ignore Nanuet pulling his hair back into it's normal braid.

"Uh, we found something. A door. A hidden door actually. Jake thinks it is Greely's lair. He wanted he to get everyone and bring you all back to the Saloon."

"Is he there alone?" Minerva asks with evident panic. "We had better hurry. You wake the others I will grab my gun we will meet you downstairs in 1/2 a minute," she says pushing Ruby out the door. Minerva turns to Nanuet. "Let us pray that we can end this today." She slips on her holy amulet and pulls on her boots, while Nanuet gathers up his weapons and hands her her shot gun and pistol. She grabs several vials of holy water, hooks her whip onto her belt and slips her dagger into her boot. "Wait a second, she says as Nanuet nears the door. "She turns to her icons of Minerva and Jupiter and says a quick prayer for guidance and wisdom. "O.K. let's go." They rush out the door to meet Ruby and the others downstairs.

"Yes, he is there alone. He sent me back but he promised not to do anything without us." Next thing Ruby knows she is being pushed out the door. She checks in the next room, where she finds Kate bag but not Kate. She sighs, not knowing where to check.

Finally she sticks her head in the last door, finding Chester snoring away. She knocks on the doorframe. Chester startles out of his sleep. "Time to go," Ruby says, and explains what they found. "Ok Ruby, I'll be ready in a minute," he says sleepily.

After that Ruby goes back to their room and gets the shotgun. She heads downstairs to the cellar and gathers some lanterns and some rope.

She waits by the front door for everyone to come downstairs. "I don't want to leave Jake alone but we have to find Kate. Anyone have an idea where we should look first?"

"Perhaps she is at the hotel." Minerva suggests. "Do you think that we should find Senor Edwards also?"

"Yes," Ruby says distractedly, "The hotel. And Edwards, Jake mentioned him too. Let's go." They start for the door when Ruby stops. "You go ahead, I'll be right there. I forgot something," she says while running up the stairs.

She rummages quickly through her bag, throwing things left and right. Finally she finds what she was looking for. She breathes a sigh of relief and tucks the item into her bodice. She hurries down the stairs and catches up with the others.

Soon they find themselves back at the hotel. "I'll check the restaurant and then if she isn't there we'll check her old room. Oh," Ruby whispers, "Keep on the lookout for Maddie too. And maybe you should ask about Edwards?"

Ruby heads into the dining room and searches around for Kate. She finds her finishing up breakfast. She walks over to her and looks at her seriously. "It's time to go Kate. We found something."

"I'm ready," she said and dropped a bit on money on the table to cover her meal. She got up and followed Ruby out of the dining room. "I have everything I'll need with me already. What did you find?"

"We found a," she glances around and whispers, "Secret door. Jake thinks it's Greely's spot. He also mentioned Nolan. Have you seen him? I think he usually sleeps in the daytime."

"I didn't see him this morning, and I was hoping to. Mr. Bishop said he was here earlier. He's probably sleeping. I'll just leave a message about where we've gone."

Kate stopped at the desk and wrote out a short note, then handed it to Mr. Bishop with instructions it be gotten to Mr. Edwards as soon as possible.

"All right Constance. Let's go," she said and they left the hotel to head over to Greely's saloon.


----------



## orchid blossom

They meet up with Nanuet, Minerva and Chester and they all walk over to the Saloon in silence. Ruby puts a finger to her lips indicating quiet as they all enter the Saloon.

Before entering the saloon Minerva communicates to Luna to stay outside and let them know if anyone is coming. She follows Ruby into the saloon making as little noise as possible. She grips her gun with the magical rounds in one hand while clutching the amulet that rests upon her bosom with the other.

*       *       *

The young chambermaid who was watching the desk during the early morning hours had received specific instructions from Nolan Edwards before he retired.

"If anyone leaves a message for me, you must wake me immediately. It is very important, more important than you know."

The young lady returned from making up a room and saw the note in the cubby for Nolan Edwards. Without speaking to Victor Bishop the young girl grabbed the note and ran up the stairs. She rapped loudly on the door and waited for an answer, but none was forthcoming. She waited only moments before using her key to unlock the door.

"Mr. Edwards, there is a message for you. I brought it up right away" the young woman says as she crossed the room towards the bed where Nolan Edwards was laying. She spoke again "Mr. Edwards, sir, a message" and then she reached out to shake him awake.

Victor Bishop heard a loud scream from upstairs in his hotel, and with the recent events he feared the worst. He grabbed the derringer he kept hidden behind the desk and moved rapidly up the stairs.

*       *       *

They moved quietly to where Jake waited behind the bar. The trap door was clear in the floor. Kate looked around behind the bar and noticed a few bottles with less than half the liquor left. She quietly pulled out the corks on three of them and stuffed a bandage inside. The cork was then replaced as far as it could be with the fabric hanging out and she picked them up and waited for the door to be open.

Ruby approaches Jake and smiles at him. "I guess everything was ok while I was gone. I just want to talk to you for a moment before we go down."

Ruby pulls Jake slightly away from the others. She reaches down her bodice and pulls an item out, her hand clenched tightly around it. She looks up at Jake with big, frightened eyes.

"Jake, you know I've been scared, I mean, I am scared. I know you are too," she says softly. "But you have been so brave..." She gulps, "I'm trying really hard to help, I have. And I'm ready to get this over with."

"But please," she pleads with him, "Please use this." She extends her clenched fist to Jake, a thin black leather cord hanging between her fingers.

"Let my love for you protect you and wear this."

"But... what about you? What..." Jake sees the look in her face, in her eyes and then just nods. He takes the cord and places it over his head after which he gives her a gentle kiss. "I have a feeling we will be going home soon," he adds with a confident smile.

Moving back to the door in the floor he whispers, "We should do ALL the checking of this door that we know how before we try to open it. Oh, and there is the little matter of how to open it without waking all the inhabitants of Hades." Jake takes a step back from the door to let the others see. As they begin to examine it he asks, "What about Edwards, did anyone find him?"

Kate shook her head. "I waited at the hotel this morning for quite a while. Mr. Bishop said he'd seen him earlier. I left him a note."

Ruby sighs then pulls herself up tall. She makes her way over to the trap door in the floor and begins working on it. "Getting the door open shouldn't be hard. We just remove the hinges."

She pulls out her masterly made tools as she looks the door over. Before touching it, she concentrates on it very hard, using her special skill to determine if there was magic on it.

Ruby concentrates for several moments as everyone stands silently nearby. The tension mounts as Ruby continues to focus but she eventually stands up and says "It's not magically warded or trapped as far as I can tell, just locked."

Next Ruby searches for traps and then she searches the lock. She tries to determine how easy it will be to remove the hinges if necessary. She believes that she can try and disengage the lock by slipping the tools between the seam of the floor and the door. The hinges would require either the proper tools or something to pry them off.

Ruby looks up at her friends. "Be prepared," she warns, and sets to disengaging the lock.

Kate managed to get one of the bottled to set in her pocket to free up one hand, and watched to see what would happen when the door opened.

Ruby works on the lock for what seems like an eternity, switching lock picks, trying various angles and techniques. After a minute she sighs "I can't get it, from this position there is no way for me to open the lock."

She adds, "Brute strength is our only option now. That means no surprise. But hopefully that monster is sleeping and won't know the difference."

"Nanuet and Chester, why don't the two of you pry the door open somehow?"

"I can try, but I am not the strongest one here" Nanuet says sheepishly.

"I know, that is why I said you AND Chester," Ruby says, laying a hand on his arm. "And it's ok, we can't all be perfect."

Nanuet chuckles a bit, glad for the light remark in spite of the prevailing mood. "OK then Ms. Perfect, why don't you go and bust the door down, or are you afraid you might get a sliver or break a nail?"

"Because everyone knows that lock picking is women's work and door busting is men's," Kate said with a nervous laugh.

"I didn't want to embarrass you," Ruby teases back.

Nanuet looks at the trap door with a puzzled look. "Well, I am not sure how I can break it in, I mean other than jumping up and down on it or kicking at it and I don't think that will do too much. There is nothing to pull on. Perhaps we can use something to pry it open?"

"Well I would have to disagree with you Senora Katherine as I believe that I may be the strongest one here," she chuckles. "But Nanuet is right there is nothing to grip it with. Perhaps there is something behind the bar here that will suffice as a lever," she says and searches behind the bar.

Ruby leans up against the bar as Minerva searches behind it. She considers taking a drink but knows she needs to be alert to get this over and behind her.

She looks around the empty room, wondering what happened in the Saloon for it to be left in such disarray. She shudders as her eyes wander over the spot she landed after being thrown by the monster.

Finally her musings rest on the trap door problem. Suddenly a new thought comes to her mind and she hurries into the room where she and Jake started their search, the stock room.

When she comes out she has a bunch of various tools in hand. "I think I might be able to get the hinges off with this stuff."

Ruby kneels next to the trap door and begins her next project, trying to remove the hinges.

Chester sets his rifle on the bar and rolls up his sleeves when Ruby comes back with the tools. "Aww. I was looking forward to smashing something. These vampires have got me all riled up. But you're the expert." He instead checks his rifle to make sure it's loaded with seven pyrotechnic cartridges.

Minerva searches behind the bar but is unable to find anything suitable to use as a lever. Ruby returns with the tools she has spotted in her earlier searching and sets to work removing the hinges. It takes her about 2 minutes before she is ready for the last step that will disable the hinges and allow them access to the basement. She realizes though that the lock is still engaged on the underside of the door opposite from where the hinges are and some noise will still be made when prying the door open.

"I don't think there is any way we can do this completely quietly" she says as she stands poised over the door ready to do the last bit.

"It's alright, Ruby. We're ready."

Ruby gives one final glance to her friends. "Ready?" she asks.

She finds solemn faces nodding in agreement, so she begins prying the door open.

With the hinges removed it is only a matter of pulling the door open. Ruby does so revealing a damp dark basement. There is little light, only what filters from the room above but the heroes can see that there is a low ceiling and what looks like what was once shelves that were used for storage. The basement is a fairly narrow long room that extends beyond the site of those posed above it.

A familiar voice is heard from beyond the area clearly in view.

"Pretty Constance, you shouldn't have come down here. Mr. Greely will be very, very angry." The sound of a shotgun being loaded can clearly be heard.

Ruby waves a hand back to the others. "Oh Thom," she whispers to him, trying to get a better view of where he is as she moves slowly forward, "I don't have a choice. You see, he is trying to kill me. And how can you and I be friends if I am dead?"

"If he will not listen to you, maybe he needs a nap?" Jake whispers to the group, "Or it could be a fine time for someone to be invisible."

"Maybe you should have said that before?" Ruby whispers back. "You want me to do that now?"

"Thom," she calls out, "Please come out where I can see you."

"No pretty Constance! If I see you any more then I will have to shoot you, Mr. Greely will make me shoot you. I don't want to shoot pretty Constance or her friends!" Thom says in an anguished voice.

Ruby stops short and stays where she is. "Alright Thom, we won't come any further." She raises a hand behind her motioning for her friends to stay put. "But before I leave, I want to say goodbye. I'd like to sing you a song as a thank you for being my friend."

Ruby begins singing in a soft voice, trying to lull Thom to magical sleep.

_I know where I'm goin'
and I know who's goin' with me
I know who I love
and my dear knows who I'll marry.

I have stockings of silk
and shoes of bright green leather
Combs to buckle my hair
and a ring for every finger

O' feather beds are soft
and painted rooms are bonnie
But I would give them all
for my handsome winsome Thommy

Some say that he's poor,
but I say that he's bonnie
Fairest of them all
is my handsome winsome Thommy. _

At the sound of the shotgun, Chester hesitates. His hand creeps toward his side where Shotgun Sally hit him with a blast months before. He shakes his head and picks up his Spencer. Ruby begins to sing and he waits for whatever she has planned to take effect.

Kate waited through Ruby's song, hoping it would work. She had not learned any spells that affected the mind herself. They had not worked on Ruby, and she suspected those whose mind's were already affected by one might be immune to an attempt from another.

Instead she had learned the magic missile spell, and one other. Enlarging Chester had made him able to use a weapon too large for him. She thought perhaps making someone small would make them less able. Kate strained her eyes, hoping Ruby's song worked but trying to see Thom just in case.

The wondrous sound of Ruby's voice fills the void of silence. Soon a loud thudding crash is heard from the darkness beyond as Thom falls to the ground, asleep. His weak will was easily overcome by Ruby's spell and he snores loudly from the floor of the basement.

Once the group posesses a light source the basement can be viewed. There is a low-ceilinged narrow room lined with shelves that were once used for storage but now lie bare as mildew and dampness have made them unable to bear a load of any significance. There are two doors at the back of this musty cellar, the one to the left the door lies open and there is a cot and table within but it is otherwise bare. The door to the right is closed.

Before going down stairs, Jake takes the hammer from the pile of tools and places it in his bag next to the stake.

Using the light from the lantern that Ruby had brought, Jake quickly removes any weapons from within reach of big Tom. He then removes a rope from his travel bag and cuts two pieces. Carefully, so he does not wake the large man, Jake binds his hands and feet. Jake looks over to Ruby and waves her over pointing to the rope. She quickly adjusts the knots while shaking her head, Jake only grins and shrugs.

Minerva climbs down through the trap door and is behind Ruby when Thom falls. "Wait! before we go on I want to pray for the gods protection from the evil that awaits us. My powers are limited so I will pray for Ruby, Chester and myself to be protected." Minerva raises her arms and prays for the gods to strengthen their will and protect them from the powers that lurk in darkness.

Kate cautiously followed the others down the basement stairs. "It's sure to get noisy once we open the other door," she said quietly. "It may wake him. I'll keep my eyes open and take care of it if he manages to break the ropes.

Just so you all know, I can do two of the damaging spells. After that I'm down to these bottles and my pistol. Well, I also have a spell to make someone smaller." She looked down at Thom. "But it seems that one won't be necessary. Are we ready?"

"Just about," Jake responds while changing the ammo in his fast draw Colt to Pierre’s enchanted rounds. 

When he sees the sleeping Thom, Chester gives a low whistle. "That sorcery sure does come in handy, Ruby. I didn't fancy being shot with one of those again. How long is he going to be out?"

Ruby says, "Not long, only a few minutes." 

Chester accepts the blessing from his goddess joyfully. "Thank you, Minerva. May Athena bless us all." He puts away the long rifle and draws his Remington because the space is cramped. In response to Kate's question Chester nods. "Ready as I'll ever be." He hefts his sixgun in his right hand and a wooden stake in the left. He asks Jake, "Do you think the door's rigged?"

"How in Hades do I know, Chet. Worth checking though. Ruby can you check it quick? Are you leading us in Deputy?" Jake asks as he starts changing the ammo in his long barrel to the pyrotechnic rounds.

Ruby focuses on the door. Ruby begins to check the door over for traps, but as soon as she gets close to the wooden door she is startled by a thumping sound which you all realize is coming from the other side. You hear unholy growls and barks as something tries to break through the wooden door and into the basement, whatever it is it sounds mad and hungry and the wooden door is beginning to splinter from its frenzied barrage.

Kate set down the bottle in her hand and got out her pistol. The first two bullets were the magical sleep rounds, followed by the magic weapon rounds. She took a deep breath and backed up a few steps, then waited for whatever was back there to come through the door.

At the angry sounds coming from the other side of the door, Chester drops the stake and draws his other sixgun. "Sounds like something ornery's back there."

Jake pulls out his sawed-off shot gun from under his duster and buttons it back up. He then drops the normal rounds on the ground, replacing them with two of the special acid shells. "Ruby darling, this would be a good time to get the heck out of the way. Chet, back me up!"

Once Ruby moves, Jake looks for an open spot in the door or crack large enough to point the barrels of his gun at whatever foul canine that was clawing and bursting its way through.

Minerva attempts to aim her gun around Ruby but there just isn't enough space to maneuver so she tries to stand out of the way and give Jake room to aim.

Ruby moves back, standing behind Jake, who had pushed his way in front of Minerva to give himself a clear shot.

Ruby takes a moment to pull out her own gun, then goes in Jake's bag and pulls a stake. She sticks it halfway down the back of her skirt but makes sure it is hidden by her shirt.

It took a few moments for Jake to get his duster buttoned and then to reload his weapon and get into place. Jake sees a crack that he thinks might be large enough to get a shot through. As he lifts the gun to aim the door bursts open and two huge dogs come bounding through. Jake manages to keep his feet but one of them knocks the shotgun out of his hand and onto the floor.

At such close range, Kate hoped it would be impossible to miss as she fired the first sleep round at the closest dog.

The dogs prove to be a tougher target than Kate expected with their agility and her shot, although it goes where it was aimed does not find a target on the other end.

Chester reacts and fires both Remingtons at the first dog. He hopes regular bullets will do the job.

"What a time to be a klutz," Jake mumbles and drops to the floor to grab the shotgun and to avoid being shot by his friends. Once he has the gun, he rolls on his back and shoots both rounds, one at each creature. "Bad dogs."

Ruby also fires, aiming at the dog closest to Jake.

Minerva aims her rifle which is loaded with the magic bullets and fires at the hairy beast.

Jake's shots both hit their intended marks and the dogs yelp in pain as the acid goes to work and their flesh begins to bubble and smoke. Ruby's aim could not be truer and she hits the one closest to her lover right in the head, which explodes from the impact showering Jake with the fragments. Minerva's gun apparently misfires as there is the sound of the shot being fired but the gun jerks violently from her hand and drops to the floor in a mangled mess.

"Meirda, I should have stuck with my Papa's rifle instead of this new fangled contraption. she curses and pulls out her pistol.

After shooting, Jake releases the shotgun, stays low and draws his dagger from his boot. 

The magic missile indeed works well and hits the one beast that is still standing squarely, knocking him back. The creature is dazed by the acid that still eats away at it and the scorch mark from the magical bolt. It shakes its head and charges at Jake who remains on the ground. Jake stifles a scream as the canine sinks its namesake teeth deep into his leg and begins violently shaking its head back and forth rending the flesh.

Chester adjusts his aim and fires at the still-active dog, taking care not to hit Jake.

Kate quickly cast again, hoping her last missile spell would be enough to knock it down.

"EEwww," Ruby comments on her now blood and gore covered boyfriend. "Gross."

The next thing she knows the remaining creature is gnawing on her lover. She raises her gun and shouts "Go back to hell!" as she takes careful aim and shoots at it. Minerva also aims the barrel of her pistol at the dog and shoots.

Chester fires but he was taking too careful a shot and his aim is high. Kate's missile again flies true and strikes the enraged dog. At this point though the dog appears to be in a frenzy and does not loosen it's grip on Jake.

Ruby manages to easily get through the busted down door. She quickly puts her hand to her face and begins to gag at the terrible smell of dog feces in the area behind the door. That area turns to be a 5 foot wide hallway with brick walls. There is no light so she can see very little beyond the doorway without a light source.

Minerva's poor luck continues as her shot goes awry and fails to hit the dog that continues to work over Jake.

Out of offensive spells, Kate bent down and picked her pistol back up. She advanced the chamber and shot one of the magic weapon bullets at the dog. 

Jake stabs skillfully at the dog with a well placed thrust. The dagger sinks deeply into the flesh of the dog and Jake can feel warm blood flowing out onto his hand and arm. The dog's grip finally weakens and it falls to the side a last whimper escaping its lips.

Chester recocks his sixguns and fires both at the dying animal. "Take that." He calls out, "Jake's hurt."

Quite angry at her miserable luck, Minerva unfurls her whip and slashes at the dog

"Do NOT worry about me, get Greely. Chet, there is a hammer in my bag there next to you."

"Jake!" Ruby rushes over to her fallen lover. "How bad is it baby?" She looks at him, concern on his face. "Someone watch the door!" she calls out.

Chester holsters his smoking weapons and grabs the hammer. Next he picks up the stake from where he dropped it. "Where is Edwards? We're going to need his expertise."

"I couldn't find him," Kate said. "I'll watch the door, someone heal Jake, we need him. My bandages aren't going to do enough."

Between Kate and Chester's shots and Minerva's lash with the whip the dog begins to look like a mangled mess. The sounds of battle are replaced by an eerie silence.

"I will probably never play the violin, but other than that I will heal." He gives her a smirk.

"Well he is not here so we will have to rely on our own wits and the mercy of the gods. Let's go." she says and strides toward the door with her pistol in one hand and her whip in the other.

Nanuet who had been watching the room above for any trouble now heads down the ladder to the room below. "I heard Jake was hurt. I can heal him, if he needs it."

"You aren't going to help Jake?" Ruby says, a bit annoyed. "How about you Nanuet, can you help him? Or should I do it?"

Chester says, "OK. We'll have to do the best we can, then. Nanuet, can you take care of Jake? I'm going in." Chester tucks the hammer into his belt and draws his sixgun. "I'm right behind you, Minerva."


----------



## orchid blossom

Jake says, "It is OK, Ruby. Somebody will help me, keep them moving. We have to hurry and not let Greely have any chance to get away or get more prepared."

Minerva turns to Ruby, "He's not that badly hurt and time is of the essence." She continues to stride through the door.

Chester picks up the lantern and follows Minerva.

"He does need it, Nanuet, thank you." Kate hurried back and grabbed the bottle she'd left on the floor. "We go together. We'll need all of us. Jake, when you're ready you can come down and back us up. Ruby?"

Jake stands, "It is not that bad, just looks ugly. Keep moving, I will be with you all."

"No, I won't leave Jake," Ruby says. "Go without us if you must go right this second without him being healed."

As the others move forward into the hallway Nanuet makes his way forward and kneels down next to Jake. He begins examining the wound carefully. "Well, normally I would like to clean this out first, especially since those dogs seemed a little more crazed than normal, but we don't have the time." He begins a familiar chant and the blue light washes over Jakes wounds with healthy flesh. Soon Jake is on his feet and ready to go again.

Nanuet lifts his head towards the doors where the dogs came and looks into the crowded 5' wide hallway. "Wow that smells terrible in there. Maybe I'll hang back a bit," he says with half a smile.

Now that Chester has shed some light in the hallway behind the door, he and Minerva are a bit surprised to see there is no other way in or out of this room. The walls appear to be made of very old brick, the floor of dirt and the ceiling is the floor from above. Cobwebs hang very thickly from the ceiling. The smell from the feces and urine of the dogs is nauseating and it is all the two can do to keep from vomiting.

Chester wrinkles his nose and coughs. "Ugh. That's horrible. Is there any sorcery that can clear the room?" Check for hidden passages. He starts tapping on the walls with the hammer.

Minerva, gagging, backs out of the room. "I think we need Ruby to check for hidden doors. This is her expertise."

Kate stays in the doorway as long as she can still see Chester. "I'll have to follow them soon, they can't do this alone," she said. "Jake, all healed up?"

"Yes, good as new." Hearing that they are not finding anything, Jake says, "He is here somewhere, I cannot believe he is not. Nanuet, can you do some kind of search or detection for that foul spawn?"

"Well, not through walls for sure, but I haven't prayed for that ability today, perhaps Minerva has?"

Ruby sighs. She looks at Jake then down the stinky hallway. "Fine." She covers her nose with her hand, then enters the hallway. She checks the walls and floors for any kind of secret door.

"I don't know any magic to find hidden doors. I wish I knew one to fix that smell," Kate said.

Chester taps on the walls, but the old bricks do not reveal any secrets. Soon he is overcome by the stench and begins coughing and vomiting.

He drops the hammer and lantern and rushes out of the hall. Once he's in fresher air, he gulps down breaths and spits out the foul taste. He says to Nanuet, "I'll be OK. Those dogs have been in there a while."

"Mierda," Jake spits and picks up the shotgun and shells from the ground. He begins checking the walls in the room with the cot while he reloads the shotgun.

Ruby is in the hallway for about half a minute before she finds a brick that does not match the others, she checks it over quickly but does not find it trapped so she presses hard on it. A grinding sound is soon heard and the end of the hallway slides open to reveal a stairwell.

The only items Jake finds in the room are a cigar box with about $3 in coins in it and a change of clothes that appear to be Thom's size and style.

"Everyone ready?" Ruby calls out as she heads quickly to the stairs, not wanting to stay in the stench. She begins heading down the stairs.

Kate took a deep breath before heading down the stairs after Ruby, casting a light spell on her bracelet as the same time.

"Kate," she whispers as they walk, "Please don't let me do anything... bad."

"I won't, honey," she said softly. "We'll all be alright."

Hearing that they found something and are moving, Jake goes back to the outer room, retrieves his bag and follows behind the others.

As Ruby heads towards the stairs she feels a pinch on her neck. She feels a abnormal sting and her left arm tingles for a moment.

"Ouch!" she says loudly, putting her hand to her neck. She notices her other arm feels funny but as she rubs it stops. "That was odd..." she mutters. "Did anyone else get bitten by something?" Ruby feels a second pinch, this time the tingling seems to last a little longer.

"No," Kate said. "But I wouldn't be surprised at all by bugs down here. Do you feel alright?"

"OW!" Ruby gives a little scream. Then she smacks at her neck, doing a little bug dance, trying to smush whatever pesky bug is biting at her.

Ruby feels a satisfying crunch under her palm as she smacks at her shoulder. A spider the size of a half dollar is revealed along with two welts that appear to be swollen and red.

Jake stops and turns back, grabs the shotgun on the floor that he had taken away from Tom and takes it with him hurrying after the others.

"Actually..." Ruby starts feeling a bit light headed and weak, "I don't feel so well." Her legs give out slightly underneath her and she grabs at the wall to keep herself upright.

"Ruby!" Kate got down by her friend and looked at the spider and the welts.

Kate is able to tell that the bites are poisonous. It does not seem like a serious poison but it could still be working in Ruby's system, the full effects possibly not showing up yet.

"Ugh," Ruby spits out, while pushing the spider to the floor. She squishes it under her the heel of her boot. "Dammit. How does it look Kate? I'm tingly."

"Honey, listen to me. You're going to feel strange for a while, and it might get worse before it gets better. The spider's bite is poisonous, but it's not serious, it'll fade. Still, we'd best go to the back. Let the others get ahead of us."

"But I have to stay up here to find other doors," Ruby protests. "What do you mean it might get worse before it gets better?"

"Alright, but you stay with me, and you tell me if it feels worse. You said it's tingly. That sensation might become stronger, you might feel some numbness. I'm not sure what else. When we get out of here I mix up a poultice to draw out whatever's still in you. Let's find the doors and get this over with."

There is only one door to be found, and even with the light spell the steps beyond go down further than either Kate or Ruby can see.

"You know Kate, I don't feel well, you're right. Let's go to the back and let Minerva and Chester go before us. We can go back up if we have to."

Ruby and Kate let the others pass them by. "Jake, I got bit by a really hugely gross spider."

That makes Jake start looking around more, and making sure there are no more on Ruby. "Are you going to be fine?" he asks with a tone of concern.

Jake finds no more spiders or anything else of concern on Ruby. The original bites do still look swollen and red. Also when looking around the hallway he does not spot any more bugs that appear to be able to do any harm.

"It's going to be uncomfortable, but not deadly. She'll be fine, but we're staying to the back. Let's get moving. Once we're out of here I might be able to do something about it."

"How should I know? I'm not the healer around here." Ruby realizes her tone was harsh. "I'm sorry Jake, I just want to get this over with. I don't know, I'm tingly. Kate said it could get worse. How do I know if I will be fine?"

"There might be more of them. Jake, could you burn the webs with that flaming knife of yours?"

"I do not see any more Chet, but if we see webs I will burn them. Keep moving, we are wasting time. You and Minerva keep walking." Jake turns to Nanuet, "Can you check Ruby? Can you do anything?"

"I'll be fine, let's just go." She makes a move motion towards Chester and Minerva. "Greely will escape if we don't hurry."

Nanuet says, "I think Kate already did the same thing I would do. If it is poison then my healing magic will not work, she will need time and treatment to help with the poison. But I do believe that the affects would have hit her fully by now if there were more to come."

"I'll keep an eye on her. Time to go gentlemen." She waved her hand forward to shoo them and hefted her bottle again. "We're bringing up the rear."

Minerva and Chester lengthen their stride, they listen momentarily before going down the stairs, watching around them for doors or anything unusual.

Minvera takes one step beyond the door way and screams as there is no actual step where she places her foot. She tumbles 10 feet landing on a bed of spikes, getting pierced by 3 of them. 

Chester swipes at Minerva as she falls but can't grab her in time and just manages to keep himself from falling in as well.

"Hermes!" Jake cries out as she screams. When the word passes back that she fell, he pulls out the remaining rope from his bag and passes it forward.

Chester waves his arms as he regains his balance. "Minerva! Nanuet, she fell down a hole." He gets on his stomach at the edge of the hole. "Minerva, are you OK?"

Minerva pulls herself up and looks around in the dim light. "I'll be alright. I need some light down here."

She is in a pit that appears to have been dug out by hand. It is quite narrow, really only wide enough for one person to fall down. The spikes are sharpened wooden stakes and each is about 2 feet long. She can see Chester's face as he kneels over the edge so she knows that she is not that far down. It would be tough but not impossible for her to climb out on her own.

Minerva attempts to break off a couple of spikes to help her climb out of the hole.  They break off easily enough but aren't much help in climbing.

"Minerva!" Nanuet cries out frantically, "Are you alright?" He rushes to the edge of the stairs and lies down next to Chester. He takes the rope from Jake, "You hold the end," he commands to Jake while offering the other end to Minerva. "Can you climb up?"

"What kind of a place is this?" Kate grated. A mage hand spell wasn't strong enough to help bring her up, but she could perhaps make her lighter if it became necessary. She took a roll of bandage from her pocket and cast a light spell on it. Just as it was ready she was already trying to climb out. She held it forward to give the others a better view.

Minerva tucks the stakes into the back of her belt and placing hands around the rope and her foot on the wall to brace herself, she pulls herself up the rope.

Once the rope is in use it is easy to get Minerva out of the hole. Now that she is back on solid ground, everyone can see that the first few steps must have been an illusion of some sort and that the real steps appear to start after the gap. You all figure you can step over the gap and onto the stairs and continue.

Minerva eyes the step gingerly and brushes at her skirt. "Let's keep moving." she says with grim determination. she tosses one of the stakes over to the step to be sure that it is real and then leaps over to it and picks up the stake.

After Minerva is up, Jake stuffs the rope back in his bag and picks up the lantern. With the bag over his shoulder, the latern in his left hand and his duster open at the waist for access to his pistols he leans Tom's shotgun on the wall. "Katherine can you take that with you? I do not want Tom to find it if he breaks free." He scans the stair way and carefully crosses it. "Follow me," he says as he carefully makes his way down the stairs, checking carefully for more problems as he goes.

"Considering I'm almost out of tricks, I'm thrilled to carry it," Kate answered and hefted the weapon. On her turn she lightly leapt over the missing stairs and followed the others.

She tossed the lit bandage to Miss Florencia. "Here," she said. "The light will be stronger spread out."

With Jake scouting ahead the party makes their way down the long stairway. Just as they are about to get discouraged the stairs comes to an end. Before the group now is a huge chamber supported by many pillars. Even with multiple light sources it is impossible to see the sides or far end of this large chamber. The light does however pick up the glint of metal from one of the nearby pillars. Nolan Edwards' holy symbol hangs from a nail about 4 feet off the ground.

"We're going to have to be more careful from here on in. I guess Greeley doesn't like guests," Chester says.

Kate pointed to the symbol and said quietly, "That explains why I couldn't find him this morning. We should have insisted he stay in the house." She kept her back carefully against a wall, with the gun hefted and ready as her eyes scanned for any sign of the monstrous Greely or his coffin.

"Damnation," Chester says. "Greely has a lot to answer for. He must have been behind this the whole time. All this doesn't appear in a few months. Watch the shadows everybody."

"Lead on deputy, let us be rid of this impolite host then." Jake falls back next to Ruby, blocking her view of the room and it from her. He whispers, "Why not make yourself invisible? You have a stake right?"

She nods, "Yes, I have one." She gives one quick glance around the room before speaking a few words, then disappearing before Jake's eyes. "If something happens to me, I hope you can find me." With those words Jake feels Ruby brush past him.

She enters into the room freely, guessing the vampire can sense her anyway. She walks straight up the center of the room towards the opposite side. As she walks she pulls out the stake. She tries to keep her steps as light as she can.

Ruby finds herself quickly enveloped by darkness. She knows she is headed in the correct direction by using the light of the lantern as her guide. She counts out her steps and figures she is about 100 feet away from the group and she has still not come across another wall or any other landmark besides the pillars.

Jake turns back and hefts the lantern high, following after Chester on the left side of the room. He is looking and listening carefully.

Kate followed the others into the room, continuing to keep her back to the wall and slowly inching along. She felt the comforting weight of the bottles in her pocket and kept a sharp eye for the coffin.

Minerva follows behind Jake, her senses alert for any trouble.

A voice calls out from the darkness, beyond any of the light sources. "So, you've finally found me! I was sure once that Edwards fella showed up things might get ugly, but he proved an easy foe. I hope you put up more of a challenge than he did. If I have to abandon the home I've made here I want there to be a good reason."

Suddenly the air around the party is alive. The sound of chittering and the flapping of wings is all around them as bats swarm in from every direction.

Kate took the gun and swung it like a baseball bat, trying to keep the creatures away from her. From her talks with Edwards she knew this was Greely, but she didn't know if she could damage him in this form.

While they cannot see her, the little tribe suddenly hears Ruby's sweet singing voice, singing a song about being brave and striking true to defeat foes in the face of great evil.

Chester tries to stand amidst the swarm. "Is that all you got? A flock of bats?"

"Oh no," Greely's voice says. "I had nothing to do with that, they are just my neighbors. I haven't even started yet."

Jake ducks slightly and pulls his sawed-off shot gun out. He glances around to see where his friends are before he fires one and then another shot above head height into the chamber at the bats fluttering about.

Kate manages to keep the bats away from her and Jake has success clearing most of them out with his shotgun blasts, the room goes quiet again, only Ruby's singing can be heard from ahead in the darkness.

Minerva hears the evil voice and shudders, momentarily doubting her ability to defeat such a powerful monstrosity. Ruby's sweet voice floats on the air causing Minerva's courage to return. _If she can stand and sing in the face of such evil than I too can be strong._

Ruby suddenly changes the song she is singing. Jake recognizes the song as the one Ruby sings when she wants to get inside information from people.

Ruby feels another mind in the room, one that is not one of her friends. She begins to focus on it when she suddenly feels a mental wall thrown up, blocking her mental probes. She continues to try and get around it but it's will is too strong and it keeps her at bay.

"Dammit," she swears, "Come out and play you bastard, you can't hide forever..." As she continues to try to look into the shadows, she reaches back and pulls a long rod out of her pack. She tucks her gun into her skirt band while keeping the stake in her other hand.

Kate makes her way along the wall, watching the pillars cast eerie shadows on the floor. She moves about 80 feet from the door.

Jake tucks the empty shotgun back under his duster, hanging from its lanyard. He removes and unstops the vial of holy water, holding it in his right hand and keeping the lantern high in his left. He continues moving down the room, watching the walls, ceilings and pillars; not knowing what Greely is capable of doing.

Chester hustles over to duck behind a column on his left. No sense in staying out in the open. Chester holsters his gun and unslings his rifle. He scans the shadows, looking for the source of the voice. "So how long have you been pulling the strings around here?"

Nanuet calls out, "We are not afraid of you and your evil ways, you shall be defeated by us." Nanuet makes a quick move into the room, his keen eyes searching in the darkness for his foe, a stake in one hand, his gun in the other.

Kate stopped and started back, not having yet seen the coffin and not wanting to leave herself alone and vulnerable.

As Kate makes her way back towards the door where she came into the room she sees something moving quickly on the ceiling. Soon she can see that it is man and he is crawling along the ceiling like a spider. He jumps down and stares at her with his powerful gaze. At first Kate can feel him bending her will but she is able to fight it off and look away.

Kate kept her gaze down but could still see below his waist. Quickly she cast a cantrip and threw the ray at Greely's lower half. A ray of white light comes from Kate's hand and beams directly into Greely's legs. A low whimper comes from him indicating it did hurt him but he recovers and chuckles moving closer to Kate in a slow and deliberate manner.

"He's here!" Kate yelled, casting the cantrip again and using the last of her real damaging spells. Her waving hands moved the winking light of the bracelet as she cast again.

Minerva turns when she hears Greely and Katherine. She pulls out her holy water and moves in their direction.

Chester advance toward Kate's voice, rifle at the ready. He quickly searches for Greely. _Where are you? You're not leaving here alive._

This time Greely manages to dodge the ray and he continues to make his way towards Kate trying to stay out of the moving light coming from her wrist.

At Kate's call, Ruby turned quickly on her heel and moved towards them, gripping the stake tighter in her hand. Her heart pounding she repeated to herself, _Don't look in his eyes, don't look in his eyes..._ 

With most of his group between him and Katherine, Jake instead bolts down the rest of the room running quickly looking for Greely's coffin. He runs for about 10 seconds before he reaches the other side of the room. There he can see a small opening in the wall. Once he peers inside he can see what he was looking for, a large black coffin lays on a bier in the otherwise empty side chamber.

Kate, Chester, Minerva, and Ruby can all see Greely now as he is illuminated by the light from Kate's spell. He appears different than he did above ground in the saloon, his skin now very pale, almost white, his body more taunt and muscular, his frame taller and more intimidating. He lunges forward at Kate grasping at her. As he closes she reflexively points Thom's gun at him and fires but her unfamiliarity with the weapon makes it ineffective. Greely grabs Kate with iron strong hands pulling her hair back to reveal her neck and then he bites into her flesh.

Ruby sees Greely clearly, as he goes for Kate's neck. Ruby runs full speed towards them, stake in hand and with the full force of her body she comes up behind Greely, attempting to stab him through the heart with the stake.

Suddenly Ruby becomes visible as she slams into Greely with the stake in hand. She hits him solidly, but for some reason her attack is turned aside, doing little or no damage to the monster.

Minerva rushes over. She throws her bottle holy water on him and it splashes over the vampire and Kate. Greely howls in anguish as the water burns his skin but he maintains his hold on Kate.

"Kate!" Chester drops his rifle and draws the stake and hammer. He tries to come up behind Greely.

Kate screamed as the sharp pain of the bite pierced her neck. She took her free hand and grabbed the bottle of holy water she had, then smashed it against Greely's face. 

Greely again howls in pain as the holy liquid burns his face, this time causing him to release Kate. Kate also cries out in pain as the glass slices deeply into her hand causing blood to flow freely. Once she was free Kate dove away from Greely, ignoring the pain in her hand until she was well away from the creature.

Nanuet runs towards the evil creature attacking Katherine. When he gets there he casts cure moderate wounds, using his hands to deliver the spell and try to pry the creature off. Nanuet is able to put his hands on the creature and the positive healing energy that comes forth causes Greely to stagger as it sears his flesh.

In the mayhem Chester is able to move up close to the creature and prepare for his strike. He watches as Ruby tries to drive the stake into Greely. _I'm stronger than she is, plus I have a hammer. If this doesn't go in, then the Bowie knife is next._


----------



## orchid blossom

Minerva pulls out a second vial of Holy water, unstops it and throws it on Greeley.

Ruby sees Chester preparing his attack so she decides to move. She steps between Kate and Greely to keep him distracted and give Chet the time he needs.

"So, it was you who killed Colin Turner. Why?" She stays on guard with the rod in her hand.

Greely swats blindly at Nanuet and slams him hard, forcing him backward. Nanuet staggers and then falls to one knee as a portion of his life force is drained from him bolstering the vampire. "He wanted it, he begged for it! He wished for eternal glory, the ability to live forever!"

"You're a liar. Then again, you're a foul evil creature from hell. No need for morals." Ruby keeps talking to him, hoping Chester will make his move soon.

As he stands over the coffin, Jake holds the vial in his teeth and puts the lantern down. He opens his bag and pulls out two sticks of dynamite, tossing the bag far away from the opening.

Jake lights the two sticks of dynamite with his dagger and tosses them in the coffin. He takes a few steps away from it and calls out in a loud voice while sheathing his dagger and holding the vial in his left hand. "Mr. Greely, you are after the wrong one. I am the one you should be worried about, because you know what I am standing next to. Do you not?"

Greely's head turns in the direction of Jake. He bellows in anguish as he apparently does realize what is going on as he sees the light at the far end of the chamber. "You fool, you can never destroy me!" he lies.

Chester lines up the stake with Greely's heart. He draws back his hammer and strikes. "Athena, guide my hand."

"Heh, that is what all the vampires say." Jake draws his long barrelled Colt and clicks the hammer back. "Come and get me, Greely. Oh, and bring me a whiskey on the way."

"There will be others, more will come and take my place even if you do succeed, we are eternal!"

Minerva prays softly "Goddess Minerva, Father Jupiter, let your power be felt here."

Kate pulled the last of her bandages out of her pocket and quickly wrapped her hand. Still keeping her back to the wall, she got a hold on the shotgun and waited for a clear shot at Greely should he move toward Jake.

Chester slams the hammer into Greely driving the stake into his flesh. The stake bites in and Greely wails in pain. At the same time a tremendous explosion shakes the room and dust and rubble falls from the ceiling. Greely staggers and stumbles, slowly fading into his gaseous form, but with nowhere to go the gas slowly dissipates into nothing.

Minerva stands stunned. She falls to her knees and thanks the gods before going to examine Katherine's wound.

"I think the hand is worse than my neck," she said, pulling the rapidly soaking bandage away. "Admittedly, I can't see my neck."

Minerva prays over Kate's hand, the blue light eminates from her palm as the wound closes up.

"Thank you," Kate said simply and sincerely. She looked at the bloodied bandage in her hand as was about to clean it with a spell when she remembered she hadn't any of those simple spells left. With a sigh, she lifted her skirt, tore a piece off her petticoat and held it against her neck.

"You don't need to do that Miss Kate, I can help you," Nnauet says, leaning over Katherine. He casts his healing spell and Kate immediately feels the wound heal over. "There you go."

"Thank you, too. If you all don't mind I'm just going to sit here and rest for a few minutes," she said to whoever might be listening and sat against the wall with her eyes closed.

Jake is knocked to the floor, the dynamite going off a little sooner than he expected. "I guess I need some more lessons from Flint," he muses as he pulls himself off the floor. He looks around to make sure the chamber is holding together.

Ruby immediately grabs the lantern and runs towards where Jake was, "Baby?" she calls out frantically, not seeing him in the dust and rubble.

"I am right here Ruby," he says standing the rest of the way and brushing dust of himself. 

"Is the casket destroyed?" Chester asks. "I don't want to find him coming after us again. Is everyone safe? Kate, how bad are you hurt?"

Kate answered "I don't really know, Chester. I feel alright, just tired."

"Yes, Chester, I took care of that. Apparently they do not make them like they used to." Jake steps towards Ruby, "Are you hurt?"

Ruby throws herself into Jake's arms, "You did it baby, you really did it." She hugs him as tight as she can, "You said you would and you did." She buries her face into his shoulder, letting a good portion of her tensions from the last week disolve away.

He glances over her shoulder to see that the others are taking care of each other, he was concerned but knew he could little knowing nothing of the healing arts. Instead he stood quietly holding Ruby and stroking her hair.

She pulls her face back and looks Jake in the eyes. "You are so smart, running in here," she says, looking up at him adoringly, "You are my knight in shining armor."

"Thank you princess." He pulls her close and releases a sigh, while his body shudders involuntarily for a brief moment. "That was a bit closer that I liked, but we did it."

"Yes, we did." Ruby places her hands on Jake's face and kisses him with much emotion. "Now we should go check on the others." After verifying the coffin is burnt up they head back into the main room.

Chester says to Jake, "Nice going with the casket. What did you do? And how's Ruby?"

"I used the patented Flint method," Jake says. "I must say that he is correct, two sticks of dynamite do wonders for most problems."

"I'll say they do. It's a wonder the whole place hasn't collapsed. We better check over this place to make sure we haven't missed anything. Who knows what other secrets Greely had."

"Now you are talking, Chet."

"Great," Chester says. "So where would you hide your things? And do you believe Whitaker is involved in this, or does he have some other secret?"

Ruby walks over to Kate. "How are you feeling? You better get on your feet, you have some spider bites to tend to," Ruby teases.

Kate lifted up her hand and took Ruby's. "I'm alright, and I'd wager you are too. If those bites haven't knocked you down yet they're not going to. But I can put something on them when we get back to the house anyway to make the redness and swelling go down," she said lightly. With a more serious look she said, "I'm very tired. I need to eat a big meal and take a long nap. Are you feeling better now, dear?"

"Kate, I'm covered in bruises, I don't care about the bites. And I'll save your lecture for another day." She reaches down a hand, "Come on, let's at least get you somewhere safer than this, in case the place comes down around us."

"I think you can skip the lecture, I learned my lesson." She took Ruby's hand and used her other to push herself up. "And I didn't mean if you were feeling better physically.

Is there anywhere safer to go beside the tunnel? Thom should be free of Greely now, I wonder if he'll be alright."

"Me alright?" Ruby pauses. "I will feel better when I get home. Oh! We should go check on Thom, the poor guy. Now that Greely is dead that spell should be broken. Then I want to come back and help search around."

Ruby starts heading out the door way to check on Thom.

"I'll come with you, if you don't mind. I'd like to get out of here," Kate said.

"Nanuet, could you go with Ruby and Kate, please? Just in case Thom is still dangerous. Thanks."

"Oh, I'm coming back to search." Ruby pauses, "Nanuet why don't you take Kate back to the house so she can rest? She needs it. Then you can come back if you wish."

Ruby walks back up the hallway to get back to where Thom is and will only let Kate follow if Nanuet is accompanying her. As she walks she puts the rod back into her bag, grateful she didn't have to use it.

Nanuet listens to everyone talking, but hears very little. When the others request him to go and check on Thom, he nods yes and stands up. He takes a few steps forwards towards the door before collapsing fully.

Panic rushes through Minerva causing her to forget her own unhealed wounds, and she is instantly at her lover's side. She examines him quickly, but does not see any obvious wounds, when she suddenly remembers that Greeley had pushed him. She grabs hold of his necklace and begins to pray once more. Pleading with the gods to bring him back to her.

Chester runs to Nanuet's side, but realizes that Minerva is best suited to take care of him. "What's wrong with him? He was fine just a minute ago. Did Greely cast a spell on him?"

Kate heard Nanuet thump down behind her and rushed back. She got down on her knees and began checking him over, trying to find a wound or an explanation.

Ruby turns her head towards Nanuet, now surrounded by Minerva, Kate and Chester, and realizes she is still feeling much weaker than usual. "Is he going to be ok?" she asks. Getting no answer she realizes it's probably better to check on Thom now than get surprised by him in a moment of weakness.

Ruby carefully starts back down the tunnel to find Thom.

Minerva does not hear the commotion around her as she focuses her entire being on Nanuet, offering her own life force in return for his survival. She continues to pray, willing him to accept her strength and wake up.

Kate kneels over Nanuet next to Minerva. She looks him over and notices an ice cold spot where he was struck by Greely. Other than that she notices no other obvious wounds.

Nanuet stirs and sees Minerva deep in prayer. A weak smile comes to his face and he reaches up and touches her face. "I'll be OK" he says in a weak voice. "I think when he slammed me he stole some of my life force. I feel pretty tired, and quite weak, but I'll live."

Minerva wraps him in her arms and holds him tight while she brushes the loose strands of hair away from his face. "Thank the gods. Are you sure that you will be alright? I love you, Nanuet. I could not bear to lose you." she confesses. "Tell me, What can I do to help you?"

"Feel that, right there," Kate said and moved the Priestess' hand over the spot. "That's where he hit him. It's not something conventional medicine can heal. It's not natural or physical damage, so I don't think the usual healing spells will work. I'm not familiar with clerical magic, but I know there are spells that cure diseases or restore energy." Kate stopped and swallowed, remembering when she learned about those spells. "I think we'd need something like that."

Chester's jaw drops. "Stole some of your life force? Won't you get it back now that he's dead? Kate, Greely grabbed you. Do you feel weak, too? Maybe Mr. Valdez can help you, Nanuet. No, wait, we're not in Promise City. How about the priest here?"

"I feel a little weak, but not like this," Kate answered. "Mine is just from him taking my blood."

Nanuet is glad to feel Minerva's embrace and also for Kate's skilled healing touch. "I... I don't know how you can help me. I think Chester is right, we need a priest, a powerful priest. Maybe the necklace can help, but I don't know for sure. Just give me a few moments to gather myself so we can get out of here."

Minerva suggests to the others that they continue searching for whatever Greeley might have been hiding. "I will take care of Nanuet. There is nothing more that you can do for him now." She sits quietly, holding Nanuet and stroking his hair until he feels ready to rise. When he is ready she helps him up, bearing the bulk of his weight and guides him out of the cellar and back up into the house.

The usually proud elf readily accepts Minerva's help. He rests in her arms for several minutes before he feels ready again, letting his strong woman bear most of his weight. The two head back to the house, both ready to leave this town behind.

Minerva removes Nanuet's clothing and tucks him into bed. He is weak and unnaturally cold to the touch, especially where Greeley laid his evil hand on him. She removes her own clothes and is surprised by the large ugly bruises and the blood oozing from the puncture wounds that she acquired from her fall into the pit. She ignores the pain and climbs into the bed with Nanuet, tenderly tucking the blankets around them both. She cradles him in her arms, and runs her hands up and down his sides, warming him with her body heat, while she speaks softly to him, comforting him as she would a child.

"I know how repulsive the touch of evil is. I felt it briefly when Turner slapped me. It puts a chill in your heart that reaches down to the depth of your soul. But do not worry, I will take care of you and warm your heart again with my love. We will get you the help that you need and you will be your old self again soon. Now, Por favor, rest, Mi Amore.” She says pulling him closer and tucking the blankets around them more securely.

She lies with Nanuet long after he falls asleep, praying to her gods and keeping the unnatural cold at bay.

"Well, have to stop by the Priest's on the way back to the house," Kate said to Jake and Chester after Miss Florencia took Nanuet down the tunnel. "We may have to make sure we get on that stage this morning and get him to Albuquerque for help. I'm well enough to help you search. Let's finish up and get out of here."

"OK, Kate. It shouldn't be hard for us to pack once we're done here. Greely said something about other taking his place. Was he bluffing or are there more like him out there? We haven't figured out what Whitaker is up to. He might be of them too. Let's get to searching the place, so we can get out of here." Chester shivers. "I still feel his presence here."

It takes quite a while to search the huge chamber with any degree of detail. To their disappointment those searching find nothing and looking at the debris from the side chamber that once contained the coffin anything of value would have been in that chamber and is now destroyed.

Chester looks at the pile of rubble and shrugs. "Well, looks like there's nothing left down here. Let's go home." He plucks Edwards' holy symbol from it's resting place. "Did Edwards say anything about having a family? They would want to have this."

"You're assuming he's...." Kate stopped and realized just who had taken that holy symbol from the man and sighed. "I don't believe he had any family. We had a good talk yesterday and he mentioned being a solitary man, and lonely lately." She wiped her eyes with the back of her hand.

"Let's go gentlemen. There's no reason to say in this glorified grave any longer." With that Katherine led the way back up the tunnel toward Ruby and Thom.

"That's a shame," Chester says. "I bet he gave Greely a good fight, though. He looked like he knew what he was doing."

Jake takes one last careful look where Greely was before he dissipated into air, searching the ground for anything that may have been left behind on the ground.


----------



## orchid blossom

Meanwhile, Ruby heads back up the stairs, minding the gap at the top where Minerva fell and through the disgusting hallway out to the narrow room where Thom lay prone on the floor. He was struggling with his bonds but still appeared to be held tight.

"Thom?" Ruby says softly, approaching slowly. "Are you alright?"

"Somebody tied Thom up pretty Constance! Thom doesn't like being tied up!" he says struggling against the ropes. "But Thom feel different, Thom feel like old self again."

"It's alright Thom, let me help you," Ruby says in a calming tone. "But I need you to stay still. Can you help me and do that?"

Once Thom agrees Ruby takes her dagger and carefully cuts the ropes.

Thom agrees and lets Ruby cut the ropes. He laughs when his bonds are cut and picks Ruby off the ground in a firm, yet gentle bear hug. "Thank you pretty Constance, thank you for freeing Thom."

Ruby gives a squeal as Thom squeezes her a bit too tightly. But now that the deed they came to do was done her spirit was lifting and she laughs.

"You're quite welcome Thom."

After he finishes spinning her and places her down Ruby puts her hand on Thom's arm. "I have something to talk to you about. I have some bad news for you." She continues in a gentle and compassionate tone. "Mr. Greely will no longer be telling you what to do, he can't control you against your will anymore. He was a monster, Thom, and he tried to kill me and my friends. Now Mr. Greely is dead and you are free."

Thom looked at Ruby as she spoke, concentrating on the words she was saying. "Mr. Greely is dead? Thom is sad for Mr. Greely. He helped me when I needed it, but sometimes he was mean. I hope Mr. Greely didn't hurt Pretty Constance or her friends." Thom paused for a few moments, thinking very hard. "Can I stay here now if Mr. Greely is dead? I don't think I is smart enough to work a saloon alone."

He did hurt a few of us, but we'll be ok. We're tough like that," she smiles

Ruby thought about it for a moment. An idea sprung to mind, but she wasn't sure it was the right thing to do. "Well Thom, what would you like to do? You are free now and we can help you. You need someplace to stay and a new job right?" She noticed her friends coming down the hallway.

"You can help Thom? How can Pretty Constance help Thom? You live far away and I live here." 

It was quite some time after Ruby went to check on Thom when Kate led the others back where they had left him tied up. He was awake and free, and apparently not angry about the way they had left him.

"Is everything alright, Constance?" she asked quietly.

"Yes, everything is alright. We need to get you back to rest and check on Nanuet." She rubbed her own neck but keep quiet about her own weakness. For once she wasn't the worst injured. "How are you feeling now?"

"I'm alright," Kate said. "A little better now that I've been up and moving actually. I still need that meal though. We should find the local priest as well. Even if he can't help Nanuet himself he might have a better idea of what we need."

Ruby turns to Jake and Chester. "We also need to inform the Sheriff about Greely's demise and check around for Nolan Edwards, or at least inform the Sheriff if he is truly missing. And," her smiles grows wider, "Make sure we are on the next stage out of here."

"We are going to be leaving town soon, so let's think about it and see what we can do," Ruby says.

"Uhhh... OK but I think I am confused." Thom said with a befuddled look on his face. "Is Pretty Constance saying I can go home with her and her friends?"

Ruby blinks, "You think you would you like to come home with us Thom? You would have to leave here and probably never come back." She glances at Jake, "But we do have a saloon that needs to be taken care of."

Jake rolls his eyes and mutters, "... another stray taken in..." and then chuckles. When Ruby looks over at him he shrugs, waits a moment and then nods his head up and down. "I trust this one is house broken."

As they climb upstairs Jake whispers to Ruby, "I wonder where Greely's key went? Maybe we could find it. You could ask Tiny here if he knows where Greely hid anything."

Once upstairs, Jake further searches around especially behind the bar and later in the store room. Besides looking for hidden valuables Jake also searches through Greely's inventory of liquor. "I wonder if he had any good Bourbon or anything else. At least he could provide something for a celebration for all the trouble he put us through. I do have a birthday coming up soon and some fine liquor would be just the thing."

Before Jake runs off Rub grabs his arm and pulls him aside, "I was only asking him if he would leave here. We should find someone to watch after him now, no? Do you think it's a good idea to bring him back with us? I mean, he could help watch the saloon, and he is a biiiggg guy...but I don't know if it's a good idea."

Kate's instinct was the same as Ruby's; to allow Thom to come with them back to Promise City. Still, she knew it was not a good idea. She had no doubt that he would be a loyal friend, but the more he knew about them the more he could give away. Those with dangerous secrets could not keep close people who might give them away in innocence. Hopefully Jake and Ruby would come to the same conclusion.

"Chester, would you escort me? We should go see the local priest, if Mr. and Mrs. Jacobs will go to the sheriff?"

"Of course, Kate. How do we explain what happened to Nanuet? Tell him the truth?"

"Yes, the truth. He must have had some idea of what was happening and strangely, I've been finding when you have a fantastic story to tell those most likely to believe you are clerics."

Chester laughs. "OK. I guess someone in this town other than the sheriff should be told what's went on." He looks at Thom. "Mr. and Mrs. Jacobs, are you going to be alright down here?"

Jake says, "Yeah, Chet. Go right on ahead. We'll be fine."

Before Jake answers Ruby can see Thom getting antsy. She whispers, "We can talk about this in a bit." In a louder voice. "Let's go back upstairs, shall we?" Ruby guides Thom up the stairs. "So Thom, do you know, when Mr. Greely was here, did he have a spot he kept things? Maybe a secret place?"

"Uh, you mean like money and stuff? He never let me touch that stuff. I think he used to keep that stuff upstairs somewhere. He always went up there right after we closed, but I always had to stay down here."

"I understand Thom." Once back upstairs in the Saloon Ruby says, "Mr. Jacobs and I would like to look around. Could you make sure no one gets in, Thom? At least let us know if someone shows up."

"OK, nobody gets in, I can do that." Thom says emphatically and then walks away towards the front door mumbling to himself.

"Thanks Thom!" Ruby winks at him then her and Jake head up the stairs. They take their time carefully searching each room throughly.

There is one room that appears to be a little different than the rest. The furniture is newer and of better quality, the floor has recently been refinished, and the curtains over the windows are very heavy and block all the light. In that room Jake and Ruby find a safe hidden in the wall behind a mirror.

Ruby smirks, "Step aside Mr. Jacobs, it's my turn again." Ruby steps to the safe, pulls out her lockpicks and flips her hair back over her shoulder as she looks at Jake, "Wish me luck!"

She turns back to the safe and checks it for traps. After that she sets to picking the lock.

Ruby is not surprised to find a very delicate and intricate trap guarding the safe, one which would leave any theif missing a few fingertips most likely.

She takes a deep breath in as she looks back at Jake. "Jake, this trap looks very difficult but I bet there is something good in there. Should I try it?"

"Careful, Ruby. I will leave that up to you. Seems a shame to leave anything behind but you need to come out of this in one piece."

"Thanks darling. Have faith in me, I can do it." Ruby takes as much time as she needs to very carefully disable the trap.

Ruby manages to work her magic fingers and believes she has successfully disabled the trap. She then gets to work on getting the safe open. With this she can take her time now that the threat of a trap has been removed. Despite the fact that this is a well made safe it is no match for Ruby's skills and she easily cracks it.

"Ahhh," Ruby smiles back at Jake, after she hears the satistifying 'click'. "You won't tell anyone how good I am at this will you?" she laughs, before opening the door to the safe and peering inside.

Ruby opens the door to see a book, possibly a ledger of some sort, and several papers and envelopes as well as a metal box. She is just about to reach in and grab the items when Thom interrupts them with his shouting.

"I only tell folks how wonderful you sing and that I am a satisified man." Jake replies with a smug smile.

First thing Ruby does is open the metal box where she finds $187.69 in cash. The other items contained within the safe are a ledger detailing business transactions for the saloon. The deed for both the saloon and the house that Greely owned, other official papers necessary for the business and an envelope that has pictures, photos of Greely when he was much younger pictured with people that Ruby does not recognize who appear to be family and/or friends.

As Jake and Ruby got started in the saloon, Chester and Kate walked back up the stairs and out the door. They squint at the brightness of the day after their time in the tomb. "Which way to the church?"

"I'm not sure." Kate stopped and asked a passerby for directions to where they might find Mr. York. The woman stared at her as she answered the question, then hurried away. When Kate looked down and saw the blood soaked into her blouse she realized why the woman had been so strange.

"Let's hurry right along, Chester," she said, heading off confidently.

Chester takes off his magic jacket. "Here, put this on. That blood is going to draw a lot of attention." 

"Thank you, Chester," she said, glad for the warmth of the jacket as well as it's concealment. 

Chester stops the next person he finds. "Hey, I'm the new deputy around here. Could you point me to the church?"

"Sure deputy. Damn shame what happened to sheriff. Fine man he was."

"Yeah. But Sheriff Weeks should be just as good."

"He has some mighty large shoes to fill." The man gives them directions.

Kate and Chester followed the directions and soon arrived at the priests residence and knocked on the door.

Sian York answers the door rather quickly, almost too quickly as if he might have been expecting someone to come to the door. Seeing the blood and other indicators that the two had been in a battle Sian immediately ushers Kate and Chester inside. "Oh my, you look like you have been through hell! What happened to you?"

"You're not far off," Kate said. "We have come up against the thing that has been stalking Thomaswell at night. It is destroyed, but it gave one of our companions a rather strange wound. We were hoping you might be able to help."

Kate went on to describe Nanuet's wound and the cold spot where Greely had touched him. "We can give you more details about what happened, but just now I'm very concerned about our friend."

"Well, I have been doing as much research as I can, unfortunately my resources here are limited, but Mr. Edwards has been able to supply me with many useful tomes. I believe I understand what sort of affliction your friend suffers from."

The humble priest takes Kate and Chester to his office where he shows them some text that describes what may have happened to Nanuet.

"You see this here?" he says pointing out some text in a rather large and ancient looking tome. "The creature stole some of his life force to bolster his own power, but not all is lost. It is possible your friend could feel better tomorrow, that his will is strong enough that he will recover. If he does not, a priest can try a ritual to restore the lost energy, but time is of the essence. The more powerful priest you can find to do the ceremony the longer your friend has before the energy is permanantly lost. I unfortunately am not experienced enough to do it myself, or I would of course. Hopefully your companions will is strong and he will recover."

"I hope so," Kate said. "We heard the stage is coming today and we plan to be on it. Do you think there might be someone in Albuquerque with the power to heal this?"

"Oh great news! Yes, yes... seek out Brother Malcolm. He will most assuredly be able to help your friend. Tell him that I sent you, and show him this." York hands Kate a foreign looking coin. "He will recognize it and take good care of your freind. I wish I could do more myself."

"We're grateful for whatever help you can give. Brother Malcolm, I will remember. Thank you." Kate took the coin and tucked it carefully away.

"There is something else I should tell you. When we went under the saloon to where Greely hid from the sun, we found Mr. Edwards holy symbol there and we weren't able to find him this morning. Although we haven't seen for ourselves, we fear the worst."

Chester pulls the holy symbol from his pocket. "He was supposed to meet us, but he didn't show."

"Really? Oh that is terrible news. Did anyone happen to retrieve the symbol? I will head to the hotel now to ask if anyone has seen him. Thank you for that information, Mr. Edwards is a good man and I would hate to see anything happen to him."

"As would I," Kate said as Chester handed Mr. York the holy symbol. "Why don't we all walk together? Greely managed to bite me, and I think a meal would help my blood return faster. The hotel is the only place I know to get something to eat."

"I would enjoy the company on this dreadful walk, as I fear for Mr. Edwards saftey. If you don't mind I will pray as we walk, it helps soothe my nerves. Oh, and unless you cook it yourself that hotel is really the only food in town."

"Fine by me. Hopefully Greely was just counting coup and Edwards is searching his room for his holy symbol right now." Chester doesn't sound convinced.

Chester, Kate and York all arrive at the hotel, York still muttering his prayers as they walk. As they approach the front door they can hear some kind of mayhem going on inside.

York rushes forward and throws open the door. Inside Mr. Edwards, now looking like a shell of his former self is perched upside down on the ceiling near the doorway. The Sheriff is attempting to maintain some sort of control and get everybody out of the hotel, but nobody is willing to exit past the former monster hunter.

York rushes forward and throws open the door. Inside Mr. Edwards, now looking like a shell of his former self is perched upside down on the ceiling near the doorway. The Sheriff is attempting to maintain some sort of control and get everybody out of the hotel, but nobody is willing to exit past the former monster hunter.


----------



## orchid blossom

Chester's jaw drops at the hideous sight. Shaking his head, he regains his composure. "Sheriff! Is there a back door, like through the kitchen. Get everyone out that way." He fishes the holy symbol of Athena that Minerva gave him out from under his shirt and brandishes it toward Edwards.

Edwards recoils at the presentation of the symbol at first, then swipes at it violently. He manages to knock the symbol out of Chester's hand onto the floor.

Chester winces at the power of the blow. He shakes his hand as he draws his Remington with the other. "Mr. York. Get out of here! Go get the sheriff."

York hesitates to move as Edwards is keeping him hemmed in behind the counter. "Sheriff Weeks is already bringing the guests out the back door. Can you kill it? Just kill it!"

Kate swallowed against the bile that rose in her throat. "He hasn't harmed anyone yet, Chester. Is this... Did Greely make him into a monster?

I don't want to leave you alone, but we might need the others. Will you be alright if I run for Mr. and Mrs. Jacobs?"

Hearing no objection from Chester, Kate turned and ran next door to the saloon where Thom was standing in the door.

"Thom, I must speak with Mr. and Mrs. Jacobs this instant!" she said, breathless. "Please let me pass."

Edwards recoils at the presentation of the symbol at first, then swipes at it violently. He manages to knock the symbol out of Chester's hand onto the floor.

Thom shakes his head. "Sorry, I can't let anybody in. They said nobody can come in, let them know if anybody shows up. So you can't come in, I think?"

"Then take them a message, can you do that? But it must be done right now. Tell them Katherine says Edwards is at the hotel, not living and not dead. They must come there now. Go, tell them now! I will not come in."

Thom listens to what Kate is saying, but he appears to be confused. He tries to repeat what Kate says, but mixes up the words and forgets the other half. "They said I could just let them know if someone was coming. If you promise you will stay here I will go tell them you are here."

Thom bounds upstairs yelling for Jake and Ruby. "Someone is here, you said to let you know if someone was here!"

"Who is here Thom?" Jake stands and looks out the door of the room with a hand on his Colt.

"The other lady who was here when you untied me. I think her name is Kate? She was here with Mr. Edwards the other night. I think she is your friend, but Pretty Constance said not to let anybody in!" Thom appears very flustered and overwhelmed.

Jake's hand relaxes and falls from his revolver. "It is alright Thom, you did good." He pats Thom on the arm. "I will go see what she wants."

Jake leaves Ruby to the safe contents and walks down the stairs to speak with Katherine.

Kate sighed with relief when Jake came down the stairs. "We found Edwards!" she said as soon as he was close enough to hear. "Greely turned him. He's hanging from the ceiling by the front door of the hotel. Chester and the local priest are there now, we need help."

"Hermes!" Jake exclaims. He whirls around and grabs his bag off the bar top. "Chet is against a vampire with only that old priest to help him?" Jake does not wait for an answer and he sprints for the door, "Ruby!" Jake screams as he runs out the door, "Chester needs help!" and he is gone.

Once outside he quickly loads his sawed-off shotgun with two normal rounds and looks over the situation at the hotel. Jake also looks to see if any of the morning sun could shine through the first floor windows or doors.

The front door of the hotel does face the west, so at the moment the sun is not shining directly through the door, but there is sunlight illuminating the outdoors, so it is possible some could come in, even through the doors and windows facing away from it.

Also, the sheriff is doing his best at controlling the other guests and staff and getting them out the back door. There are a few screaming townsfolk exiting the back of the hotel as Jake arrives.

Kate ran after Jake, but stopped between the hotel and the saloon watching for Ruby. Her spells were out; it was unlikely she could be of much use fighting Edwards.

Ruby hears Jake scream and quickly starts running. As she does she stuffs the money and the papers down the front of her bodice.

First she sees Thom. "Which way did Jake go Thom?" She waits for him to point and starts running out the door in that direction.

"Stay here, please, we don't want you getting hurt!" she calls back to the big man.

With that Ruby runs in the direction of the hotel to find Jake.

Kate waved to Ruby as she came flying out the door. "It's Edwards, inside the hotel. Greely turned him and I'm out of resources. Just inside the front door."

Ruby waves but continues to run past Kate, pulling out her gun and the stake as she does. She runs into the front door and looks for Jake and Chester.

Kate stayed in the sunlight just outside the front door, where she could see Edwards and her friends and jump in if she was needed.

Chester sees Ruby enter. "Ruby, over here. Edwards is one of them now. He's got the priest trapped." Chester draws his second Remington. He says to the vampire, "Leave him be, Mr. Edwards. You made it your life's work fighting these monsters. Don't let them beat you."

The beast that now resides in what was once Mr. Edwards body looks at Chester as he gives his little speech then flings himself down from the wall and swats at Chester. Fortunately for the former soldier the creature mistimes it's jump and the slam never connects. The monster is now on all fours on the floor in front of Chester growling ferally. Victor Bishop takes the chance to bolt out from behind the desk and heads to where the Sheriff Weeks is leading the others out of the hotel to safety.

As Chester tries to talk to Edwards, Jake shifts to the right of him slowly moving forward. He is almost as surprised as Deputy Martin when the creature leaps at him just as Ruby arrives in the doorway. "Sorry Edwards," Jake says as he pulls his Colt while taking one last step to the right, "I do not know any other way. Now Chet!" Jake fans his gun at the former priest.

"Sorry about this. May your soul be at rest." Chester levels both guns at Edwards and fires.

Ruby makes sure she is out of the way of the gunfire but keeps the stake in her hand raised and ready. If for some crazy reason all the bullets don't kill him Ruby stands prepared to stake the vampire through the heart.

Kate ducked out of the line of fire, even as she had been getting her own pistol out and waited for the sound to stop.

After the barrage of fire the creature that was once Nolan Edwards now lay motionless on the floor. The body fell near the doorway and where the light filtered through the body smoked and bubbled slightly. There was no more life, even in death for Nolan Edwards, former vampire hunter.

The gunfire stopped and Kate peeked around the doorframe. She immediately turned away and emptied her stomach. A moment later tears streamed from her eyes.

Ruby releases the breath she didn't know she was holding as she leans herself up against the wall. She drops the stake to the floor. "What time is the stage?"

Chester kneels before the body and places coins on Edwards' eyes. He whispers, "Hope Charon gives you a smooth ride, Mr. Edwards." He looks at York. "This man deserves a decent burial for all that he's done."

York nods. "It'll get done, Deputy. Does he have family?"

"Not that I know of. He just had his work." He asks Ruby, "What about Whitaker. Is he mixed up in this?"

"I don't know. You went to investigate him last night, right? What did you find out?"

"We followed him and Romo out in the country. They met some Mexicans who gave them a wagon. Romo took the wagon northwest and Whitaker came back to town. Luna knows where Romo went."

"Did you find out what was in the wagon? And how can Luna know where the wagon went? Is she that smart she can tell Minerva?" Ruby pauses. "Whittaker did sound suspicious, something about a disease that he couldn't go in the sunlight. Otherwise I don't know. Guess you'll have to ask Minerva, Deputy," she smiles.

"I guess Luna can talk to Minerva some how. I can't explain it. Anyway, Nanuet snuck up to the wagon and found weapons and ammunition. So they're probably gun-runners. That reminds me, I need to tell the sheriff about that. I forgot in all the excitement." If Whitaker's not one of them, then we should go home."

"We should leave today," Kate said from where she was sitting by the door. "Brother York gave us the name of someone in Albuquerque who can help Nanuet. But time is a factor."

"Nanuet would not want to leave without knowing for sure if Whittaker was one of them or not. But it seems unlikely that a vampire would need to run guns," Ruby comments thoughtfully.

Kate said, "I only saw Whittaker once, but it seems to me if he and Greely had both been these monsters, they'd have been at each other's throats. They both seem to be men who liked to be in charge."

"We don't know if they could have been working together, one under the influence of the other. I don't know how to figure that out though short of busting into his home and throwing holy water on him," Ruby says.

Kate nodded. "Well, someone has to tell him we'll be vacating his house. A wet handshake would answer the question."

"I guess either me or Jake should do that. But he doesn't take care of business himself, he leaves it to his partner. But perhaps his partner hasn't returned yet from whatever scam they have going on." She glances over to Jake, who is pushing the now dead Edwards with the toe of his boot, no doubt to triple check he was really dead dead and not coming back. I just want to get out of here."

Ruby calls out, "What do you think Jake, do we have to visit Whittaker before we leave this place?"

Jake looks up when Ruby calls, apparently focused on Edwards not moving body. "I think you should step outside for a minute." He bends over and picks up the stake Ruby dropped, walks to his bag and removes the hammer he appropriated from Greely's store room and then stands between the door and the gruesome body on the floor. All Ruby can see before she turns away is the back of Jake's duster and his arm raising the hammer. There is a loud whack followed by the sound of a hammer being dropped on the floor.

When Jake joins Ruby outside he has his bag and is adjusting his coat. "I think this investigation is still going on, at least for another couple of hours. I am damn tired of this too, so enough pretense." Jake is scratching his chin apparently lost in thought. A little grin comes to his face but he quickly suppresses it, but not before Ruby sees it.

"Chet, we are still lawmen here, we do not need any excuse to question Whittaker to keep this town safe. We have a few things to do first. Maybe you could help the Sheriff calm folks down. I want to check Edwards room to make sure Greely did not leave anything else behind that is a problem. Then I want to examine those papers Ruby found. After that we go see Whittaker and he pours some holy water in his hand to prove he is not a monster, for that matter we can use a mirror to check too. If he refuses, then we drag him out in the street." He turns to Katherine, "Perhaps you can convince the Sheriff to get some men during daylight and go out to the graves of anyone who died recently and dig them up and make sure they are really dead."

Jake grabs Ruby's arm, "Come on, let us check Edward's room." He gets the key from Bishop and they head up stairs.

As Jake drags her up the stairs Ruby whines, "I thought we were almost done..."

She leans up against the wall as Jake opens the door with the key. "We still have to go back and finish searching. And," she tugs on her hair, "We have to talk."

"We are almost done." He says as the door unlocks. He pulls her in and adds, "What? You do not want to see if Edwards has anything we want? He has no family, you want to leave his stuff for this ungrateful little town?" Jake immediately starts searching.

While he is searching he starts talking. "I was just thinking that there are not many people running this town anymore. Before we get on the stage this afternoon we might be able to help poor Thom out a bit. Greely might have been a nice guy before... before something happened to him. Since Greely has no family either I bet he was thinking about poor Thom. How would Thom take care of himself after Greely was gone? Turns out Greely put Thom in his will, and the Mayor signed it as witness. After we are done here, I need you to go find a document or two with the Mayors hand writing and signature. I can then use them to help me find Greely's will in those papers, leaving the saloon to Thom." Jake stops and looks up. "I bet we can sell the saloon and put the money in Thom’s bank account. We just need to find someone who will not steal that money to be his guardian." Jake starts back at searching. "And you are right we need to go back to the saloon and finish searching." He stops suddenly and says, "We have to talk?"

"Yes," Ruby replies, helping Jake search, "We have to talk." Ruby stops her searching and looks up at Jake. "But you already started. I want to talk about Thom. It's very sweet you know, you wanting to help him. I want to help him too. He has no one to take care of him now, I don't want to leave him here in this crap town alone." Ruby's smile widens as she stares at Jake, her eyes twinkling.

"Oh, that..." Jake says with some relief in his voice. "I figured you already decided that. Fine with me if you hire him. I was just trying to get him a little retirement nest egg. As long as I do not have to spend my days explaining everything to him, he can work at the Lady and have a room there. Hopefully Mills will take a shine to him." Jake chuckles, "Like I said before, as long as this stray is house broken it should be no problem. If he starts chewing on my boots, he is out."

Ruby giggles, "Oh I miss the puppies so..."

The giggling stops and Ruby sets her eyes on Jake. "Do you really think I would make a decision like that without speaking with you first?"

"I think you decided that you were going to convince me," Jake replies with a wink. "Just because I agreed so readily does NOT mean I want to skip the convincing part." He tries not to laugh, but cannot hide the large grin as he searches. "Now get back to work, we have much to finish before the stage gets here, and we are NOT missing the stage."

"I'm sure there is something back at our house with the Mayor's handwriting on it. After that is done, we can go see Whittaker about not renting his house any longer and possibly buying the Saloon. Then we check is he is one of those monsters. Is that the plan then?"

"Mostly. Here, then make a will, finish searching the saloon, Whittaker and then get on a stage. Heh, busy day."

"You forgot to include telling me you love me. Shouldn't that be on the top of the list?" Ruby adds with a pout.

Jake and Ruby search the room thoroughly. They find several books about the occult and monsters of legend, mostly religious in nature. They find his long full length black robe, a small pocket mirror, several stakes, his peacemaker, 36 silver bullets, a smaller handheld version of his holy symbol, 189.68 in cash, a pair of well worn boots, black leather gloves, a map of the county and surrounding area, and a copy of the telegram sent by Sheriff Wilson requesting his services.

Jake sighs inwardly but then chuckles again, "No, that is like breathing. We do not need to put that on the list." Jake drops everything he finds on the bed. "Now love of my life, tell me if any of that is enchanted."

While Ruby is concentrating he reads the telegram to see if there is anything of interest in it.

Ruby concentrates fully on the objects on the bed. When she finally snaps out of it she says, "The gloves and 12 of the bullets are enchanted. I don't know with what though, we'll have to ask Mr. Gonzales to look at the gloves and Pierre to look at the bullets." She scoops up the money and stuffs it down her now full bodice, taking the bills and leaving the coins. "I can't fit much more in here. If I hadn't lost weight I probably wouldn't be able to fit all this!" She pages through one of the books. "I bet Minerva would like these books. I mean, Mr. Edwards can't use them anymore."

Jake lays out the man's robes and holy symbol on the bed, with the boots beside it. "We will hold on to the rest then."

They make their way back to the rented house. Jake stows away most of what they brought with them, but leaves the books on the table for Minerva. He knocks on the door and when Minerva answers, he explains what happened with Edwards. "We are going to visit Whittaker a little later if you care to come along."

Minerva stirs from her sleep by the muffled sounds of gunfire. She sits up and looks around, remembering where she is and why. She quietly tiptoes out of bed careful not to wake Nanuet. She tucks the blankets carefully around him and begins pulling on her clothes when Jake knocks at the door. She steps out into the hall and closes the door softly behind her. "By the gods! Edwards has fallen to this evil? Will it never end?" she exclaims. 

"Si, I will be down shortly. Let me gather my things and I will meet you." She steps back into the room and finishes dressing.

While Jake speaks with Minerva Ruby searches around the rented house for anything handwritten by the former Mayor. She guesses which room would have been the office and looks specifically for a desk of some sort, or anything that might be holding paper.

The house seems to have been cleaned out pretty thoroughly, but she finds a stash of hidden personal letters that do happen to have his signature on them, but they were before he was Mayor, so that title is left off.

Ruby hands the letters to Jake. "Here is what you were looking for. I'm going to go back to the Saloon. I'm not sure if you want to stay here or come there. We're running out of time. Actually, while I'm here I should pack."

Ruby heads into their bedroom of one night and starts stuffing her strewn about clothing into her bag. "Plus that bastard stole one of my favorite dresses, I want it back, so someone has to go back to the boarding house too."

"I need a little time to make it convincing. Maybe you can get one of the others to help you. I know you do not want to go back to the boarding house alone, but if I am going to help Thom I need to get working. Chet could get you in the boarding house without questions."

"It's ok Jake, I can go to the Saloon without you. Might even get more done without you distracting me," she laughs. "And I'll talk with Thom too. You get working on that letter and I'll come back here for you in a bit." She kisses him and heads out.


----------



## orchid blossom

Chester finds Weeks. "Sheriff. We got Greely. He was one of those monsters and might even have been their boss. It looks like he turned Edwards into a vampire last night or so. He's gone too, now. Rest his soul. One last thing we're going to check up on is Whitaker. I followed him and Romo out of town the other night. They're running guns from the looks of it, but for who, I don't know. Since the trouble began when he came to town, we're going to see if he's a vampire also. OK?"

Weeks seemed a bit overwhelmed by all the information Chester was giving him and all he could do was nod. "Do you really think he is one of those monsters too? Edwards was definitely changed into something, I don't know what happened. I hope this is all over soon, my nerves can't take too much more. You go ahead and do what ever you gotta do, you've got a badge, use it."

Chester pats the man on the back. "I know it's a lot to swallow, Sheriff. This whole territory seems to be a magnet for strange happenings. Sheriff Wilson had some idea of what was going on, otherwise he wouldn't have asked Mr. Edwards to come. Hopefully with Greely and Turner gone, your monster problem is taken care of. We'll try to fix what we came out here to do, though. If Whitaker is part of this, we'll find out soon enough."

Chester raises his voice so the crowd can hear him. "Folks. The hotel is going to be closed for a while. There's nothing to be worried about. The sheriff has everything under control. Just go on home."

Most of the distraught crowd is pleased to have someone telling them what to do and even more pleased to know that they didn't have to return to the hotel immediately. Victor Bishop raises a stink for a moment about Chester effectively closing down his business but it doesn't take much to put him in his place.

Chester says, "Now Mr. Bishop. It's just going to be for the rest of the day. I doubt many people would have an appetite with a dead body in the lobby, right? We'll get this mess straightened out and tomorrow will be another day, OK? This gives the people a chance to forget that there was a monster here."

The sheriff excuses himself stating that he has several things to attend to "First and foremost moving this body over to the docs for now."

"Sure thing, sheriff." Chester heads back to the rented house. He slumps into a chair in the kitchen. "Man, do I need a drink." After a while, he rummages around the cupboard and finds a bottle of whiskey. He quickly downs a shot.

Katherine walked past Edwards, carefully looking away from his ruined body as she made her way to the back where the other guests had been escaping. She made her way over to the harried Sheriff.

"Sheriff Weeks?" she asked quietly. "I hate to interrupt you, especially with something like this. Mr. Jacobs suggests that you gather a few men to exhume those who have died since the trouble started, to make sure their rest is peaceful."

"Not sure what I would do without you folks, you've been a tremendous help. I for one will be sad to see you go. I'll do what I can to make sure that gets done today while the sun is still up. Thanks again ma'am."

"To be honest, I think anyone still buried in the ground is resting peacefully. It's a precaution. But it's a good idea just the same." She reached out and shook his hand. "We're glad to have helped. Good luck to you."

Kate wrapped Chester's jacket tight around her and walked tiredly back to the rented house and up to her room. It was the first time she got a chance to see the blood soaked into the high collar of her blouse. She stripped it off, as well as her skirt and climbed back into bed. She knew she should eat, but she didn't think anything was going to stay down just now.

Thom does not appear to know what to do with himself. Currently he is sweeping the floor, but he appears to be quite intoxicated from a bottle of whiskey that lies on the floor nearby. He sings to himself off tune.

"Thom what did you do?" Ruby admonishes him. "You never put the bottle on the floor! And you need to save some for me!" Ruby winks at him and picks up the bottle. She wipes it on her dress then finishes it off. "I want to speak to you now. Would you talk with me?"

"What dyd I do? What did I dooo?" he sings out loud. "We can talk now if you want, I don't know why I am sweeping, it just makes me feel better sometimes. What did you want to talk about?"

Ruby begins to regret her decision. _What am I thinking, I'm no babysitter..._ "Thom, what will you do now that Greely is gone?"

"I don't know Pretty Constance. I think I will be happy for now and worry about it later. Maybe I can find a pretty girlfriend and get married or maybe I can work on a farm? I am pretty strong, they like strong people on the farm to do the hard works."

"A girlfriend huh?" Ruby softens and smiles. He was still a man after all. "Well I was thinking. Ja-uh, Mr. Jacobs and I have a Saloon back in Promise City. We are doing some renovations and it's going to be a really big Saloon with a another door on the side street. So we're going to need someone to watch the door. Also our friends Mrs. Kale and Nanuet have a farm and they could probably use the help too. What do you say, do you think you'd like to come back to Promise City with us? You could live in the Saloon and in return work for us."

"Me, work in a saloon some more? I would really love to! Mr. Ja-Jacobs said it was OK? Is Promise City nice? I promise I'll be nice! Oh wow, this is going to be fun!" Thom runs to Ruby and gives her a big kiss on the cheek followed by a hug Ruby almost regrets allowing to happen.

"Thom!" Ruby hollers out until he releases her a bit. "I think we need to work on being more gentle," she laughs. "Yes, Promise City is a big city and you'll love it there. Right now you need to figure out what you should take with you. It has to be able to fit on the stage. Do you have a lot of things to bring? Where do you stay now?"

"I'm sorry, just nobody never been so nice to Thom." He scratches his head at the question. "I stay here, on the cot under the trapdoor, you saw my room this morning. I don't have nothing much to bring, just some clothes I guess."

"You don't have any money or anything?" Ruby pulls her hair off her face. "It's ok, we'll figure out something. You don't need any anyway. Now here is what I want you to do. Please get all the bottles of liquor out here on the bar. I would appreciate that. Wait!" She looks at Thom closely. "Maybe you ought to pack your clothes first. Maybe not a good idea to pick up liquor bottles right now. Ok, so you go pack your bags, ok?"

"OK, I can do that. Do you have another name? Pretty Constance is long and it sometimes sounds funny." Thom leaves Ruby to go pack his clothes, that should take about 5 minutes.

"Yes actually, you can call me Ruby. And my husband, it's easier if you call him Jake."

"Ruby and Jake, Ruby and Jake. OK, let me get my clothes now, then I can get the bottles and put them on the bar."

Thom squeezes down the trap door behind the bar and gets to work on his packing.

Ruby smiles as Thom leaves. "Yes," she says out loud to herself, "Jake and Ruby."

She heads back upstairs and continues searching the rooms. After that is done she returns to the bottom floor to search around the spots they did not search earlier in the morning.

Ruby searches but finds little of interest. "Dammit," she swears to herself. "Oh well, we will never know the secret of the door."

She stands in front of the bar and looks over the bottles of liquor. She pulls out anything of interest or expensive looking.

"Thom sweetie, are you ready to go?"

"OK, sure! Promises City, here I come!" Thom follows Ruby like a lost puppy wherever she leads him.

"Let's gather these bottles and then we'll be off. We have a bit more business to do before we leave today, but believe me, we will be leaving on today's stage."

Almost on cue, as Ruby and Thom gather up the bottles and exit the saloon she can hear a buzz among the few people on the streets and everybody seems to be heading eastward. She thinks she hears someone mention that that stage has arrived.

Jake has seen and copied many a last will and testament when he worked in the family business. His father would be outraged to learn that Jake also managed to learn how to forge signatures in the hours stuck at the work desk. Jake examines Greely's papers closely, examines the style carefully. He also looks them over for anything else of value. He practices Greely's handwriting on the backs of the Mayors letters before attempting the document. Finally, when he thinks he is ready, Jake makes a will that looks like Greely's style. In return for the work that Thom has been doing for him, Greely leaves him ownership of the saloon if Thom should survive him. Jake then practices the Mayors signature as well, and when he is ready, attaches it as witness. After all the ink is dry, Jake uses some tricks of the trade to make the document look older, and gives it creases similar to the other papers in Greely's stash.

Jake looks at his work. It would pass to an untrained eye, but given what he had to work with it was not the best job he had done. Whether or not it would stand up, Jake had a decision to make. He burns up the Mayor's letters that he practiced on, shakes his head at the marginal quality work but has no more time to improve it. He leaves the house in search of the Sheriff.

Sheriff Weeks is hard at work organizing some men to dig up and examine the bodies of the recently deceased. He is trying to explain the reason to the men as Jake approaches "They might be able to come back from the dead. Check the coffins for scratch marks, see if anything happens when they are in the sun, and stop at least a half hour before sundown. Come right to the office if you find anything."

"Seems like you have things well in hand there Sheriff." Jake says to him and hands him the paper from the stack he is carrying. "Look what I found. Seems that big Thom now owns himself a saloon."

The sheriff has everybody leave when Jake starts the conversation with him. He unfolds the paper and looks at it for a few moments. "Have to give me a break, I never did learn my letters too good." he says with a shy smile. "Greely always did like old Thommy. Took pretty good care of him from what I understand," he says as he re-folds the paperwork, "but we'll need a judge or a lawyer at least I reckon to get this set right. Nearest one is over in Wingo, about 4 hours on horseback from here."

"I did not quite finish my law degree, Sheriff, but I am a notary. I have seen enough of these to know that this at least has the basic points to be legal. Too bad after we leave Thom will not have an advocate. Whittaker will just find some way to have this invalidated and buy the placed at auction and poor Thom will get nothing." Jake sighs. "I am quite a negotiator, I bet I could sell it to Whittaker on Thom's behalf and then the money could go in a bank with someone as a guardian for Thom."

"Well, with all that fancy talk I bet you could sell a anything to just about anybody. I know you're leaving on the stage today. Tell you what, you get that saloon sold before you leave and I won't say a word. Nice thing you'd be doing for Thom, poor guy ain't got nothing I reckon."

Jake nods. "I will do what I can." He then head off to find the others.

Once back at the house Jake finds Minerva and Chester. "Nanuet still sleeping? I am heading over to the saloon to find Ruby and then off to see Whittaker. You both coming?"

"Yep," Chester says. "Whitaker is the last bit of business we need to see to here. Damn shame about Edwards, becoming what he spent his life hunting. I guess this town really is cursed."

Minerva checks on Nanuet. Although he is still rather pasty and cold, his breathing is even and he seems to be resting comfortably so she leaves with Jake.

The three of them go to the saloon and find Ruby and Thom just finishing collecting up the bottles. "Look at all that liquor! Anything good for my birthday celebration? We will have to make sure we find room for the best on the stage."

Minerva looks to him. "You have a birthday coming up Senor Jake? When, may I ask, were you born?"

"Much to the dismay of my father I was thrust upon this world Wednesday the 15th of May, 1861."

"Too bad for your father, isn't it?" Ruby laughs. "All the better for me. Just think Jake, if either of us didn't leave home we would never have met." Ruby walks closer to him and takes his hand. "Just the way it was meant to be."

"Hermes!" Minerva says. and quickly hides her surprise. "I have a birthday in May also. Perhaps we could have a double fiesta."

"Oh no," Ruby protests, "we can't do that. You each deserve your own parties and Jake hasn't had one in a long time..."

"Ruby, If you insist we can have a two day fiesta!" Minerva laughs.

"Two day fiesta is good Minerva. Don't think anything of it, I just want Jake's birthday to be very special this year. I am sure you're not offended. Besides, the more parties the merrier! My birthday is coming also and I've never had a real celebration." 
"Perhaps the building of the Church and my house will be complete when we return! I am so looking forward to entertaining in my own home! oh and of course thanking the gods in a proper place of worship also," Minerva adds.

Chester adds, "What's going on here? You're not buying another saloon, are you?"

"Yes darling, there are some good bottles here. I guess Greely was saving them for us. Wasn't that nice of him?" Ruby hears the noise. "What is that? We'd better check it out, if it is the stage we dont' want it leaving without us." She finishes packing the bottles carefully in boxes from behind the bar.

"Not buying a Saloon, Chester. Did you show the Sheriff that paperwork honey?"

Jake says, "The Sheriff seems willing to let me help Thom on that matter. Have Thom bring stuff to the stage. We can walk and talk on the way there. I am sure I can have him wait for us."

Thom, eager to please scoops up the box with ease and begins heading towards the east end of town.

"Si, We must be on the stage. Nanuet needs help that cannot be found here. We must find a priest to restore him."

"How is he doing Minerva?" Ruby asks as they walk to the stage.

"He has been sleeping since I brought him back to the house. And he is so cold. I am quite worried about him. I would not want to spend another day in this town. When we are finished here, I will go and wake him, but I will need help getting him and our belongings to the stage. "

Ruby nods, "I am worried also. And Kate is injured too, we have to watch out for her. She is too stubborn to admit to how bad she is." Ruby pauses, "Wait a minute... Jake how are you feeling? You almost got your leg gnawed off."

Chester smiles. "We all are. We'll have the priest take a look at all of us. Who knows what Greely can do."

"I am fine," Jake says, "the healers did their job and it was not as bad as it looked." 

The thought of home was pleasing to Ruby... but she had a lingering doubt in her mind. It was something she had been trying to squash, trying to make it not a big deal but she hadn't really dealt with it and it was a worry in her mind.

"Yes... home..." Ruby says distractedly before snapping out of it. "Minerva, we haven't been gone all that long you know. What has it been, 4 nights? Was the church close to being completed?"

"Has it really only been four days? Four days since we have been here, perhaps but it was several days on the train to get here and I'm afraid that it will be several more days to get back as well." Minerva sighs. "It feels like an eternity..... I do not know how close to completion that the church is. They have banned me from the building until it is complete. I am not sure if they are trying to surprise me, or have just wearied of my meddling." She laughs as she shrugs her shoulders.

"Yes, it does feel like an eternity. I can't wait to get home. And maybe you will be surprised and the church will be done! I hope the construction on the Lucky Lady has begun. It feels like that takes forever."

Ruby sighs, "I just want some peace and quiet, and to sing in my Saloon like I'm supposed to. And," she glances at the telegraph office, looking at Jake through the window, "Work out any other issues that may have arisen along the way."

The stage has indeed pulled into the eastern end of town. Several business owners and their workers are busy unloading supplies from the otherwise empty stage. The driver climbs down from his perch and heads to the telegraph office.

Jake follows the man into the telegraph office. "I am glad to see you. How long will you be in town? We have a full load for you, so I do not want you to leave without us. I trust my extra tip was good for that."

"Hey, there you are. You're tip is still good in my book! I thought I wasn't going to be able to earn it. Came into town late a couple nights back but somebody said you folks weren't ready to leave yet. Spoke all formal like about unfinished business and other malarkey. Glad to see you're here. I can wait, as far as I know you're my only passengers. I'll just head over to Greely's and get a beer if you don't mind, this jerky needs something to wash it down."

"Hold it! What did he look like?"

The driver scratched his head. "Didn't take too much notice of him. Dressed kinda nice, blue eyes, I remember that, something about those eyes. Anyways, I waited a little while for you, but figured he was right and I knew I would be back soon. Why? Some sort of problem?"

"No, no problem at all." Jake starts to leave then turns and says, "The beer at Greely's is on the house, but you have to serve yourself."

Back outside Jake gathers the others and tells them what the stage driver told him while he reloads his revolver. "Let us go speak with Whittaker now."

Ruby's face drops. "Wait a minute, what are you saying? What night was that?" The panic begins to reappear in Ruby's eyes as she tries to keep her breathing steady.

"He said a couple of nights ago. I do not know how reliable that is. Strange is it not?" Jake points towards Whitakers house and starts walking. "I aim to finish this."

Chester checks his sixguns as well. "Right wit' you, Jake. I hope it's just gun-running. I can leave that with Sheriff Weeks. He needs some time to digest all this supernatural stuff."

"Wait a minute!" Ruby yells out, gripping Jake's arm tightly and stopping him, "Are you saying that Colin is still alive?" she says in panicked tones, "Is that what you are saying??"

"Either it was the night before he was killed or he is not dead. If he is not dead, where is he? Come on."

Ruby shivers as Jake starts walking off without her. All the panic and fear comes back to the surface and her hands start shaking as she tries to push it all back down. She hand brushes her skirt where she keeps her little silver flask. She drags behind the others, losing the fight not to take just a small sip...

Whittaker’s house is completely on the other side of town and then some. As the group walks through the town they can see the good that they have done. Yes, it will take some time for the town to recover, if it ever really does, but everyone's spirits seem to be lifted, even despite the recent episode in the hotel. Now it is the monster's who are the one's dying rather than the townsfolk.

They arrive at Whittaker's house and it is closed up tight as a drum.

Jake pounds on the door. "Open up, official business!" He looks at Chet, "Be ready for anything pardner."  They wait but there is no response from inside the house.

Chester draws his gun, "I hear you. I'll check the back." Chester quietly walks to the back door. The back door is also locked as well as all the 1st story windows.

Jake looks at his companions and asks, "Any ideas before I do something more dramatic?"

Chester comes back. "The other door is locked, too. I'm all for busting down the door, but if you have a less violent way."

Ruby hangs near the back, looking at the ground, kicking at the dirt with the toe of her boot. "I've been inside, there is only the windows."

"What do you mean, 'only the windows'?"

"Less violent?" Jake laughs darkly. He pounds on the door again and says, "Open up or we will knock this door down."

Ruby says, "He says he can't be in the light. He stays upstairs, he won't be down. Break a window. Or Thom can break down the door."

A voice can be heard from inside, "What do you want? I was sleeping! No need for talk of breaking down the door.""

"Mr. Whittaker?" Ruby's wavering voice calls out, "It's Mrs. Jacobs, I need to speak to you urgently."

"Give me a minute, I told you I can't bear the sunlight."

About 2 tense minutes goes by and then the sounds of locks being opened can be heard from the other side of the front door. The door swings open and there is a man, or rather a humanoid shape, covered in clothes and wearing a large hood covering his face entirely. "Well, I see we have a whole crew here, what is so urgent?"

Chester holsters his gun, but keeps his hand on the butt.

"Senor Whittaker," Minerva says stepping forward and placing her hand on his arm, surreptitiously casting cure minor wounds. We have come to see if you are alright. Terrible things have happened in town."

"What? Who are you? Unhand me! I don't know what you are talking about!" Whittaker bellows. Other than being agitated he does not seem to react to Minerva's prayers.

Jake watches Minerva carefully, not knowing what she is up to. He drops his bag and pulls the flap back on his duster.

"I apologize for startling you," she says stepping back. "I am the Priestess Minerva Garcia Florencia."

"Mr. Whittaker, I am sorry for the intrusion," Ruby says while stepping forward, pushing down her fear. "And forgive the rudeness of my friends. We are all anxious to get home. Which is why we are here. May I come in? My husband and I have a business offer to make you."

Jake says plainly, "This is an official investigation sir, there have been more deaths. I need to see your hand sir."

"Look, you all have some explaining to do. Two men looking like they are getting ready to draw on me as I wake from my sleep, women grabbing at me. Thom, what are you doing here? Mrs. Jacobs, start explaining please, I wouldn't have even come down if I didn't hear it was you. Mr. and Mrs. Jacobs can come in, if he leaves his gun outside. I don't know you well enough. I suppose you'll use your badge to bring it in anyways, but you'll earn more trust if you don't."

"See my hands? What for? My skin doesn't tolerate sunlight, you can see them inside if you insist."

Whittaker takes a step back and lets Jake and Ruby in, but is not agreeable to letting anyone else in the house.

Chester stands on the porch, a grim look on his face. "I'll wait here with Thom and Minerva."

"Before we do that, I need to set the deputy's mind at ease," Jake says. "The man we are looking for cut his left hand. If we could just see your left hand, and see that it has no cut on it he could be on his way." Jake slides the small mirror out of his pocket in his own left hand surreptitiously.

"Well, this is a most unusual way of doing business. Oh, and hear are my hands for you to see deputy, just as you asked," he says holding out his hands and allowing Jake to see backside and palm of both hands, both free of cuts.

Jake quickly holds his hand underneath Whittaker’s and sees that there is a reflection in the mirror of that hand.

Ruby looks at Jake, confusion obvious but she keeps quiet about that. "Where is Romo?" Ruby asks.

"He left on business, as if it is any concern of yours. Now what is this you were talking about? Selling me a saloon? What is going on, I've been sleeping all day."

Ruby steps into the house. "I'm here to find out of you'd like to own more property in town, a saloon to be precise. And to let you know we'll be leaving today. Which after this exchange you will be glad of that no doubt. Thom is with us now."

Once Jake and Ruby are inside and the door is closed Whittaker lowers the head to reveal his mussed hair and sleepy eyes.

Ruby sighs and says, "Well, there were some unfortunate circumstances... Mr. Greely is no longer among the living. And it turns out that Thom is the recipiant of the Saloon. So now he has two saloons. And..." Ruby pauses to let Jake continue.

Jake relaxes and lets out the breath he had been holding. "As the Missus says, big Thom would be willing to sell a saloon. Since you are the only one in town with sufficient cash, I thought you might be interested. Probably a good idea to have a legitimate business so all that money does not look suspicious." Jake takes off his badge and puts it in his pocket. "If you know what I mean. Now, I figure that saloon is worth about thirty-five hundred, but needs a little repair. You interested?"

"Well, since this whole thing seems a little fishy, Thom coming into it so sudden and all, without the proper authorities in town to see to the will, how about $2,000?

Ruby uses some diplomacy on Mr. Whittaker as she butts in. "Oh, come on now Mr. Whittaker. You would be the owner of the ONLY saloon in town, the only thing people around here do for fun. And poor Thom, this is all he has in the whole world, what he has to live his life off of..."

Jake says, "I figure it will take around five hundred to fix it up. I have a will and deed right here, and the Sheriff has already said it looks legitimate to him. Let us say, two thousand five hundred and we happily leave on the stage and I never say a word to anyone about gun running? Your town will be growing back pretty fast now that the blood monsters are dead. I mean, after all you could rename it could you not?"

"I still like the way you do business Mr. and Mrs. Jacobs. I suppose we will need Thom to sign the deed over to me. Let me get the money in order and we'll get this done. $2500, done deal," he says extending his hand to both in turn.

Ruby gracefully extends her hand to Whittaker. The thrill of the scam was coursing though her, pushing her fear way deep down inside her. "It's our pleasure," she smiles.

The smile lessens slightly, "Uh, you don't happen to have any guests staying here, do you?"

"Guests? No, I have no guests here at the moment. Let me go get the money so you can be on your way. There's whiskey and bourbon on the desk there, glasses too, help yourselves." With that Whittaker heads up the stairs to the second story of his house leaving the two alone for the moment.

Ruby releases her breath, unaware she was holing it in. Her hands still shaking slightly she heads right for the bourbon. "Might as well, right?" She takes a long drink from her full glass before turning back to Jake. "Now what about Colin?"

Jake still appears slightly nervous, with his hands going to and coming off his guns. "I will be glad to be leaving here."

"Me too," she says, eyeing his twitching. "And I hope not to get shot before I do."

Jake shrugs. "Talk to the driver and we can figure out if he saw that man before or after that morning."

"And if we think it was him..."

Moments later Whittaker returns, three bundles of cash in hand. "Here you are, $2500 cash. We can bring Thom in and let him sign this over to me and then go our merry ways. If you don't mind getting the door, I hate putting that hideous thing over my head."

Jake nods and brings Thom into to sign his saloon away, letting Ruby explain it to him. He lets the others know everything seems fine. While Ruby is explaining Jake counts money.

"Now before we leave Thom, we need you to sign these papers for Mr. Whittaker. This is going to be your money and when we get to Promise City we will put it in the bank for you, so you have money to buy things you want." Ruby smiles reassuringly at him. "You need to sign here," she points to the spots for him to sign.

Whittaker seems quite happy with the transaction and possibly even more glad to know the stage is in town and they would all be leaving on it. "Well, that's that. Anything else I can do for you? If not, I hope you manage to find that man with the cut on his hand before you leave," he says with a sly wink.

"Nothing but collecting the $40 for our deposit." Jake grins. "I know you will enjoy your new sheriff."

"Oh, of course. Here, you go $40. I hope you made the most of your stay in our little town."

"Jake, you'd better hold onto all of that," Ruby comments with a laugh. "We don't want Thom to lose it. Mr. Whittaker, I don't think we'll be meeting again. So let's just say it's been... interesting. Enjoy your new saloon."

The dumbfounded look on Thom's face is quite amusing and brings a smile to Ruby's face at least for the moment. The ox of a man just smiles and puts his "X" where Ruby instructs and watches her take care of the money before heading back outside. "Bye bye Mr. Whittaker, take good care of Mr. Greely's saloon, make sure you sweep the floors every day!"


----------



## orchid blossom

They bid Whittaker good bye and go about collecting their belongings to load onto the stage. Jake gives Chester his badge and asks him to return it to the sheriff. "I have had enough of that thing."

"Me too. Let's go darling." Ruby takes Jake's hand and starts pulling him out the door. "We certainly made the most of the chubby baby making bed, didn't we?" she laughs. Her spirit was lighter, having not found Colin Turner in Whittaker's house, although the thought he was out there somewhere still weighed heavily on her mind.

At the rental house, Jake takes a moment to sharpen his hunting knife, lather his face and shave off the sides of his beard. He seems rather pleased to have just his mustache and chin beard back. After hauling their belongings out, he give Minerva a hand with her and Nanuet's gear. She helps Nanuet herself, not letting anyone else help him to the stage.

"Ruby, time to get your dress. Want to meet me at the stage or are you coming?"

"I'll go with you. What if he's there? You can't go alone." Ruby breathes in deeply again. "I would have been happy to go about being stupid and thinking he was dead..."

"Together then." They go collect her dress and whatever else they can find that belongs to her and then make their way to the stage.

Before Jake and Ruby leave, Ruby sticks her head in Kate's room. "Time to get up Kate, the stage is here. Are you alright?"

Kate pushed herself up against the pillows. "I'm alright. I'll get my things together. Is everyone gone to the stage already or should I wait here?"

"Minerva has taken Nanuet. If you need help I will ask Chester to come back for you, or Jake and I will return after we finish the rest of our chores. We still have a few things to do."

"No, I don't need help, I just wanted to know where to be. I'll see you at the stage, dear."

Ruby nods and heads out the door.

Kate stretched and got herself out of bed. She didn't even have a spell left to clean the blood out of her blouse. Instead she folded it carefully and put it at the bottom of her bag, then dressed in fresh clothes. It only took a few minutes to pack her bag, pick up her other small bag with the medical supplies in it and head over to the stage.

Chester goes to the Sheriff's office. "Sheriff Weeks? The stagecoach is here."

"I reckon you're leaving then, Mr. Martin."

"Yep. We rooted out the vampires from here, so our job is done. I hate to leave you in the lurch, but our home is in Promise City."

"I'll be sorry to see you all leave. You've been a lot of help. I don't know what would have happened had you not come to town."

"Chester says, "Don't dwell on that, Sheriff. Just try to look forward. Greely and Turner are gone, so you don't have to live in fear anymore. By the way, Whitaker is alive. He might be running guns, though. I followed him and Romo the other night. They met some Mexicans who gave them a wagon filled with guns and ammunition. Romo took the wagon northwest of town."

"Now that's something I can understand. All this hocus pocus and things that go bump in the night were just too much. Good bye, Mr. Martin and thanks to you and your friends."

Chester shakes his hand and returns the badges. "It'll do you good to learn about the supernatural. Things aren't always what they seem."

Jake and Ruby make their way toward the stage. "Count back to when you found the ashes and ask the driver to be more specific about when he saw the man. It could have been the night before," Jake suggests uncharacteristically optimistic.

"So much has happened, I don't even remember exactly when that was, Jake."

While loading up and making sure all of the group is on board, Jake questions the driver further about which night he saw the man with the blue eyes, to determine if it was before or after the morning that Ruby found what she believed to be Colin Turner's ashes.

Ruby tries to act like she isn't listening closely to the stage drivers answer as she hesitates to get on the stage until the last possible moment.

Once on the stage, Kate tucked herself into a corner and was dozing even as Jake and Ruby were still outside.

Chester helps Minerva take Nanuet and their bags to the coach. "Are we ready to go? I explained to the sheriff what we did."

"Just about Chet," Jake says, "Good job. I am happy that you are the only deputy in the bunch again."

Chester chuckles. "Felt weird being on this side of the law, didn't it? I bet most people who know you would be surprised, too. I am ready to get out of town. I miss Clarisse something fierce."

By Jake's best guess it was later the same day that the ashes were found that the coach rolled into town and was told by this stranger that you were not ready to leave yet and the coach could move on.

"All aboard!" the stagecoach driver yells out. "I always wanted to be an engineer" he says with a chuckle.

Everybody is loaded up for the trip to Albuquerque which takes the better part of the rest of the day. It is dark when they arrive in the city. Nanuet seems to be holding his own, but does not seem to be improving.

Inside the stage, Kate heard Jake and Ruby quietly talking about the man who told the stage driver they weren't ready to leave.

"Blue eyes and something about him?" She asked without even opening her eyes. "When we stop, ask if he had an Irish accent. I'd guess it was Jacky O'Neill."

As they unload, Jake takes Katherine’s suggestion and asks the driver about the Irish accent and anything else he can remember to see if it could have been Jacky O'Neil.

The vague things that the driver remembers about the stranger do not lead Jake to believe that it was O'Neil. He is not fully convinced it couldn't have been, but he has a lot of reasons to doubt it after speaking with the stage coach driver.

"Who has the information on where to take Nanuet?” Jake asks. “We can worry about rooms after we get him the help."

"Mr. York said to ask for Brother Malcolm. I'd assume we'd want to go to the main church and ask there. They should be able to direct us." Kate raised her voice and asked the driver how they get to the main church.

Ruby had been extremely reluctant to get on the stage. Only after Minerva reminded her of Nanuet's need for help did she board.

She did not sleep or relax and seemed jittery the entire ride.

Once they arrive in Albuquerque, Ruby quickly hops off the stage. "Uh, do we want everyone to go with Nanuet? Seems if we all go we might overwhelm the poor priest." Her hand keeps instinctively brushing against the waist band of her skirt. She looks to Jake and says softly, "I need a drink."

Minerva keeps a protective arm around Nanuet and helps him alight from the coach. "It is not necessary for all of us to escort Nanuet to the church. I shall bring him. In the meantime I would appreciate it if someone could find us some food and refreshement and also inquire as to when we may expect the train."

"Come Mi amore. You will feel better soon. " she says in her gentle spanish accent. Minerva guides Nanuet to the Church and knocks on the door of the rectory.

"You should take someone with you Minvera. Chester?" Ruby turns towards her friend, "Kate, maybe you should go along too and let them check you over. Just in case." Ruby's tone is more commanding than questioning. "I am definitely going to get a drink. And maybe some food too."

"I'll be fine Ruby. You ought to know, blood loss makes you feel weak. It'll be better tomorrow. But I'll go if it will make you feel better. Going back to Foster's and the saloon next door? Then we'll know where to find you."

"Yes, it will make me feel better if you go too." Ruby pauses before continuing softly. "Please Kate, go with them."

She plasters a smile on her face, "Yes I will relaxing at the bar. Maybe Jake will get rooms for us while you do that. Take care."

Chester says, "It won't hurt to have the priest take a look. Who knows what sort of magic Greely put in that bite."

On their way to the church, he asks Kate, "Did Ruby seem distracted to you? With Turner and Greely gone, there's nothing to worry about. Is there? She's still hitting the bottle heavily, too."

"She's not sure Turner is dead. The driver was back once before, and someone told him we weren't ready to leave. It was after Turner was supposed to be dead. We should ask Thom about it and see if he knows anything. I doubt Greely and his boys were happy about Turner bringing us behind him searching for monsters."

"I didn't know about the mystery man. If it was Turner, why would he want us to stay? It seems to be the last thing someone being hunted would want. OK, let's ask Thom about this after we have the priest look at you and Nanuet."

"I feel silly. I'm quite well, just tired, which is what losing blood will do to you. I'd be better off eating a large meal. But I'm glad to go with Nanuet," she said, nodding her head toward Miss Florencia and Nanuet ahead of them. "She wants to do everything for him herself. I was the same way with Tom. It took me a long time to admit I needed help."

"Don't feel silly. You were bitten by the living dead. All things considered, the gods must have been watching out for you." Chester follows her glance. "She wants to prove how much she loves him. That she's able to take care of him when he's sick. When did you know you needed help? If I'm not prying to much."

"It's alright, Chester. It was probably about the time I collapsed from exhaustion. I would sleep now and then in a chair by his bed, but whatever he needed done I wanted to do myself. We had a nurse, and the doctor was often there but I couldn't stand not helping.

In the end the doctor had two patients instead of one. Luckily, I only needed some rest and a stern lecture about being of no use in such a state."

"It's in your nature to be as helpful as you can. 'Can' and 'should' are two different things. But when it's someone you love, you don't think about that." He see the door open. "We better catch up."

The door is opened by a man wearing a heavy brown robe tied with a belt in the middle, the robe fits very loosely to the point where his hands hide inside the folds of the sleeves. He smiles a fatherly smile to the couple and greets them. "Welcome to the Albuquerque Church, please come in and we can discuss what fate brings you here."

Minerva points out to Kate and says "She's with us, but I need to get him inside, please wait for her while I help him to a spot where he can rest." She then turns to Kate and hollers to let her know that she is going inside with Nanuet.

Katherine and Chester made it to the door where the priest was waiting. "Good evening," Kate said politely. "We've just come from Thomaswell, and Brother York told us to ask for Brother Malcolm. It's a long story, but our friend has an unusual wound that needs attention."

"Si, Are you Hermano Malcom?" Minerva turns to look at him over her shoulder as she settles Nanuet into a chair. "We, must speak to him at once." She says her dark eyes full of concern.

"Greetings all my children. Brother Malcolm is a name I have not used in some time, but it is I that you seek. Please come inside and make yourselves comfortable, I will see to your friend in just a moment."

The robed man leads them to the chapel area of the church and directs them to make themselves at home. "I will return in just a moment." he says and then disappears out a different way than the group was lead in.

Minervera sits quitetly beside Nanuet gazing about at the statues in the nave of the church. She masks her nervous impatience from the others and takes the opportuinity to kneel and commune with the gods.

"Dear Minerva, for whom I am named, You have continued to bless us with your protection and for this I am thankful. I place my trust in your will and follow your divine guidance for you are supremly wise in all things." she prays, and as she does so she can feel her goddess' touch upon her troubled heart causing her inner peace to return. She sits back down beside Nanuet a small smile evident on her lips. She takes his hand in hers, and sits in quite serenity, confident that all will soon be set right.

It is about 10 minutes before the cleric returns, he bring with him a plate of bread and fruit and a carafe of wine. "Pardon me for the delay, on my way back I took liberty to stop in the pantry and prepare some food and wine for you. Being travellers I am sure you are hungry and thirsty. Now, what can I do to help?"

"Excuse my rudeness Hermano Malcom. We have had a difficult time these past few weeks, but that is no excuse for poor manners." She smiles. "Allow me to introduce my self and my companions. I am the Priestess Minerva Garcia Florencia of the Olympian Church in Promise City." She says extending her hand. "and this" she says motioning to Chester and Katherine "is Deputy Chester Martin, Mrs. Katherine Kale and Senor Nanuet, also all from Promise City as well."

Chester pauses from wandering the aisles looking at the stained glass. He tips his hat. "Good afternoon, padre."

"Senor Nanuet is in need of your special gods given talents, Mi Hermano. He has had an altercation with a vampire and is quite weak. It was explained to me that a portion of his 'Life Force' has been taken from him." she says without preamble. "The gods have not honored me with such an ability" she says her voice and mannerisms momentarily revealing her shame and helplessness. "Are you able to restore him?"

"Minerva? As in the goddess herself? Simply amazing! But, there is no time to waste, let me take a look at your friend."

He allows Minerva to point Nanuet out to him and then he looks him over quickly before speaking again. "This is what I can tell you. Part of his life force is gone. If I were to do nothing, he would recover it after time. There is a ritual I can peform that should help him recover now. I can do it, but it is not easy and will take a great effort on my part and of course the results are not guaranteed."

He looks over at Chester as he wanders the church. "Beautiful aren't they. I never tire of them even after looking at them every day for 13 years."

Chester walks over to him. "Yes, they are. You must be proud to worship in a place like this. Did you just say that Nanuet would get his life force back with time? Is that a sure thing?"

Brother Malcolm turned and smiled at Chester and nodded. "As sure as the sun rises, if he wills himself to continue to live he will regain his former strength with time. Unfortunately his will was not strong enough to fight off the energy drain within the first day. I have seen it happen only once so he should feel no shame. I have confidence that my ritual will heal him though."

"Si, Hermano Malcom. I understand. The gods guarantee nothing. The best that we can ever hope for is that our requests fit into their grand scheme and that they choose to respond to our prayers. But I would be most grateful if you would attempt to heal him. He means everything to me." She says nodding towards Nanuet. "I have been touched by such evil recently also, and I cannot bear the knowledge that one that I love suffers that same cold, empty feeling. It is a horror beyond explanation but try to imagine that your soul has been abandoned by the gods. Left in darkness... with no hope of redemption. It is a feeling akin to that," she shudders.

"Por Favor," she pleads, the horror of the memory fresh in her mind. "I wish you to try." She pauses looking about the church. "It is a lovely church. Is it not? Fit for the gods, I am sure they are pleased with your work here. I would like to make a donation to your church. "She pauses as though mulling over a thought. "Perhaps the gods will grant me their favor if I give away what was gained in this dark quest. Perhaps some good can come of it."

"I understand what you feel and find it very honorable that you do not wish him to suffer this any longer, but you must understand that to attempt to heal this is a great task, one that I would not undertake lightly. There are few priests in this area who could perform such a feat, your friend said someone sent you to me but I did not quite catch the name, could you tell me again? References mean a great deal to me and I put a lot of faith in the judgement of my fellow priests and who they send on to me. It helps in situations like this where I may not have time to get to know those who seek my aid personally as time is critical."

Kate said, "Siam York, the priest in Thomaswell. We looked to him for help this morning and he said his power was not sufficient. When I told him we were coming to Albuquerque, he was very excited and gave us your name."

"I see, yes... Siam York is out in that little town still. I shall have to pay him a visit soon, it has been ages since I last sat down with him. I hate to seem a nuisance, but do you perhaps have any proof? Anyone who has been to Thomaswell would know Father York is the priest there, since he is the only one, but it would be a rare occurrence for him to send someone here and to ask for Brother Malcolm."

"The fact that it is a rare occurance should be proof enough, Hermano Malcom. It is the truth that Siam York sent us to you. How else would we know your name and where to seek you?" she says trying not to sound impatient or offended. "But if you must have further proof ..." she lets the words fall away as she tries to think of what proof they could have of his referral. "Chester, show him the holy symbol that Siam York bestowed upon you, perhaps he will recognize it and that will be proof enough."

Kate was rubbing her head that was starting to ache as Miss Florencia answered. "Oh, I'm so sorry," Kate said, looking at the others with a little blush. "I'm still tired and it's a bit hard to think." Katherine reached into her handbag and pulled out the coin Siam York had given them. "He said to show you this."

Minerva is surprised when Kate pulls out the coin. "When did he give you that?"

"This morning, after you took Nanuet back to the house to rest. Chester and I sought out Mr. York to see if he could help. He said to show Brother Malcolm. I'm so sorry, I'm not usually so forgetful, especially when it's important." Kate tightened the shawl she had put over her shoulders despite the warmth of the day.

Malcolm looks skeptically at the coin that Kate holds forth. "A coin? He gave you a coin as proof of reference? Oh, my yes! A coin!" he exclaims. "All the proof I need. May I have that please?" he says holding out his hand palm open. "We can get started right away with the ritual."

"Of course," Kate said and dropped the coin in his palm. "Perhaps after the ritual you can tell us the story that surely goes with that coin."

Minvera acknowledges Katherine's apology. “It has been a difficult time for all of us, Senora Katherine."

She turns to the Brother. "Por Favor, Hermano Malcom, may we get on with it now?"

"Yes priestess, we can get on with it now. Please help Nanuet to remove all but his underclothes and lay him over there." he says, pointing to a waist high marble bier on the altar. "There is a component for the ritual that I must retrieve, one that is valuable and stored securely away."

Brother Malcolm leaves the 4 companions for several moments. When he returns he is wearing different robes, ones that Minerva believes are designed to be in reverence to Apollo, who portfolio included that of healing. Also in his hands are a bow and a lyre, often used as symbols of Apollo. A small pouch hangs from the robes as well.

Once Nanuet is laying on the bier upon the altar, Brother Malcolm asks the others to retreat from the altar and "Refrain from other activities except for praying for Nanuet until the ritual is completed." He then raises the bow and lyre in turn, saying a prayer with each one and then placing them at Nanuet's feet. Several moments of silence pass and then the contents of the pouch are revealed when Brother Malcolm sprinkles several pinches of diamond dust over Nanuet's body as he prays to the god of healing fervently. Malcolm then places his hand on Nanuet's forehead and kneels with his head bowed. A pale while glow envelops the priest and the subject of his prayers. For several moments the strength of the light remains steady and then slowly it begins to strengthen until it is almost too bright to look at.

As quickly as the light came, it is gone in a flash and Brother Malcolm falls to the ground exhausted from his efforts. Nanuet appears to be sleeping, but his breathing is regular full breaths, and is color is no longer pale, but has returned to it's healthy complexion.

Kate had to work hard to force back the feeling of repulsion she always felt when she was asked to pray. She focused on her wishes for Nanuet's recovery, rather than to whom those wishes went.

As Brother Malcolm fell to the ground, Kate rushed forward to check on him. She pressed her fingers to his wrist and asked, "Sir, are you well?"

"I'll be fine, just spent a lot of energy. Nothing some rest won't help me to recover, but I appreciate the concern." He allows Kate to help him to his feet and gives her a slight nod as he smoothes out his robes with his hands. "Your friend is resting now, I imagine he will wake soon. It seems our prayers were answered and he has recovered."

"Yes, he looks much better. I hope we won't be underfoot while we wait for him to wake on his own. Is there anything we can do for you until then?"

"Oh no, you would not be underfoot at all. I am just happy to be able to provide my services. It is not often I get called upon to use some of my greater abilities, and I still revel in being able to do the gods will. I cannot think of any other tasks I need your help with, but please make yourselves comfortable, perhaps enjoy the food and drink I brought earlier and wait for your friend to be wake and be well."

"Thank you, I'm quite hungry truth be told." Kate paused a moment, then said, "I hate to ask anything else of you, but I have been very firmly instructed by my friends to ask. The vampire that wounded our friend also bit me. The wound was healed, but my companions are still concerned. I feel quite tired, but otherwise fine. I've told them it's only the loss of blood, but they still wanted me to consult you to make sure there would be no other effects."

"Oh, of course, let me look at you" the priest says. He examines Kate's wound carefully. "It looks like it is just a bite, and that he hardly fed from you at all. I believe you will be fine, the bite looks to be healing."

"That's what I thought. He hardly had time before the others made him let go. I think it's just a combination of several very long days, a very big scare, and everything being over so suddenly that is making me so tired. Thank you very much. I think I'll go have something to eat now."

It is about a half an hour before Nanuet stirs. He smiles and sits up stretching out his stiff muscles. The others know he is back to normal when he hops off the bier and begins grabbing at the plates of food the priest had brought out earlier. "What, I haven't had an appetite today, have to get caught up. I feel so much better!"

"I'm glad I got here first," Kate said lightly, popping a last bit of cheese into her mouth. Although she still looked tired her color was better for the food. "You look downright spry."

"You had us worried there for a while. Glad to see you're up and about. Eat your fill, then we can go see the others."

Chester asks Brother Malcolm, "Are there any lasting effects from this? Anything we should look out for?"

Malcolm puts his hand on Chester's shoulder. "Your Indian friend is fully recovered, my son. The taint of the vrykolakas is completely purged from his soul. Just a little rest and he'll be as right as rain."

"Thank you Brother Malcolm. Apollo truly has a powerful servant in you."

Minerva smiles broadly and wrapping her arms around Nanuet kisses him soundly on the mouth. He responds in kind. She backs away and laughs. "You are indeed, your old self again." She stands back and enjoys the sight of him stuffing food into his mouth.

She takes Brother Malcom aside. "I cannot thank you enough for healing my friend, Hermano (brother). Gracias. She hugs him and kisses him on the cheek. I would like to make a donation to your church. We came into a bit of money while hunting down the blood suckers. I would like to give you my share of that. I am certain that the gods will not mind where it has come from if it it put to good use." She hands him whatever money she has gotten during the adventure.

"Much thanks priestess, but the coin that your friend brought here is payment enough. Please, if you must donate the money use it in your own church, we are quite well off here."

Kate looked at her companions, and noted Miss Florencia talking quietly to the priest.

"If we're all ready, as soon as Miss Florencia is done we should go find Jake and Ruby. They'll want to hear that Nanuet is well and makes our plans for getting back to Promise City."

Once Nanuet had cleared off the last of the plate and Miss Florencia had returned, the group gave a final thanks to Brother Malcolm and went in search of Jake and Ruby.


----------



## orchid blossom

After Kate, Chester, Minerva and Nanuet are safely away to the church the smile drops off Ruby's face. She glances at Jake but doesn't say anything, heading into the bar. She sits on a stool at the bar and orders 2 whiskey's, pushing one in front of the seat next to her. She cradles hers in her hand for a moment, like she is deciding what to do next, before putting the glass to her lips and taking a sip.

Jake follows Ruby in and drops their gear at the door. He turns to Thom and says, "Stay here and watch our stuff, do not let anyone touch anything." Thom nods and mumbles to himself. He scans the room before he makes his way to the bar, his duster open and the flaps pulling back as he squeezes past chairs and people. He ignores the looks he is receiving about the guns still hanging on his sides, and protruding from his pack. He sits, drinks a sip quickly and pushes his hat back. He takes one more look around the room, more to tell folks to leave them and their gear alone than to see who is there. He sits quietly next to her, not looking at her. Finally he says, "We did not receive the comforting resolution that we were seeking."

"Really? I wasn't aware," she snaps.

She grasps the whiskey glass in her hands and sighs deeply, "I'm so sorry Jake. I didn't mean to bite your head off, it's not your fault." She takes a long drink from her glass before placing it back down on the bar. She is silent for many moments. She glances over at him, "Will you forgive me?" Jake nods and pats her hand.

She quickly looks back down at the bar, "How am I supposed to live in peace knowing he is out there?" She hangs her head, "And he wants me?"

"Knowing I want you more?" Jake gives her the best smile he can muster.

"I am not sure what to think about him. I cannot seem to tie the disparate bits of information together. You knew before I did not think he was dead. I cannot make sense of what happened, we just do not know enough. I must have missed some important clue...." Jake stares across the bar at himself in the mirror and then downs the whiskey. He waves at the bartender for a refill.

"If he is alive, he either hid from us or left town. That at least says he was afraid. Colleen said as much too." Jake starts in on his second glass before continuing. "We are not babes in the woods about what he is and can do any more. We do know how to fight back. We have destroyed at least five of his kind since meeting him." Jake takes another large sip. "Damn. How in Hades did I let him get away."

"Not you Jake," Ruby says quietly, "It wasn't you." Ruby closes her eyes and sighs again, "I guess it just wasn't meant to be easy." She pauses before opening her eyes. "For us. Easy for us." She grasps his hand in hers again, keeping the whiskey in the other. "But we're still together, right? He didn't get me, we're still together."

She hangs her head low again. "It'll be hard always looking over my shoulder, looking for him and those eyes. But you are right about one thing, we have defeated the others and Greely... who made him..." her voice trails off.

"Unless we go back to Thomaswell, we go home." Silence. "I want to go home Jake." She drinks her whiskey down. "And celebrate the fact that we at least scared him off. Hopefully for good." Ruby puts a cheery face on. "But you know, maybe he is dead. I think I'll keep believing that."

"Maybe he is. The facts of the matter are confusing, I am not certain what to believe. I find it hard to be believe if he was alive that he was still in Thomaswell, though I would have burned every structure to the ground to find him." A dark smile crosses his face as he adds, "I suppose somebody would have tried to stop me from that."

He tips back the remains of his second whiskey. "I agree with you, let us go home. There is still reason to celebrate. We did all we could." He looks back to the door, at Thom standing next to it with his arms hanging loosely looking down at their gear. Jake laughs, "I am not quite used to how to talk to that big puppy dog of yours."

Ruby sighs but a smile comes to her face as she looks at the big man standing near the door. "I don't know what it is Jake, I just feel like someone should be taking care of him. Course, you and I aren't the best ones for that," she laughs. "But look, he'll be working in the saloon, something he is used to. I couldn't just leave him there with nothing and nobody." Ruby shrugs, "A moment of weakness I suppose."

"He'll be a help for us Jake, I just have a feeling he's suppose to be with us. So please be nice to him. And now that the Lucky Lady is growing we'll need someone else at the second door."

She is quiet for a bit before a giggle escapes her. "He says he wants a girlfriend. Maybe he'll find one."

"Be nice to him? Who was it who just earned him $2500? Hermes save me from the fool that I am. Be nice to him." Jake shakes his head, taps on the bar and points to his empty glass when the bartender looks over. "Be nice to him, indeed. You make it sound like I am a great, cantankerous villain. I will be nice enough to big Thom, but leave me out of the matchmaking business." Jake snorts a laugh.

Ruby face looks like a child who has been scolded. "I didn't mean you're not nice Jake, and you did get him his money, that's true. I just want you to continue to look out for him is all. You know there are many around Promise City who would take advantage of him. And admit it," she places her hand on his arm, "You're the type to take advantage of situations when you can. I am too. As for the matchmaking," she finally smiles, "He's on his own."

Ruby sighs. "I suppose we're going to have to eat something today. I don't feel hungry at all." She finishes her whiskey down quickly. "I'd rather hole up in our room with a bottle of this stuff," she holds up her glass.

"I will not deny that I respond to, ahem, opportunities. I would never take advantage of someone like Thom. I prefer to prey on those who deserve it. I will get you a bottle if you agree to eat something first."

Ruby smiles lovingly at Jake. "I'll agree to that. I know I have to be better. We can go next door and get rooms and lunch first."

Ruby is quiet for some time. "I hope Nanuet is ok. Let's go and get the rooms so they are ready when they get back."

Jake gets Ruby a bottle as promised but holds onto it. He picks up the bag of weapons and has Thom follow them to the hotel where Jake and Ruby walk tiredly up to the desk while Thom guards the bags.

The same clerk greets them at the hotel as did last time they stayed. "Welcome back, Mr. and Mrs. Jacobs I believe it was. We have plenty of room available and should be able to accommodate any needs you have."

Ruby turns her back and leans up against the desk while Jake does business.

He gets 5 rooms this time around, the extra one being for Thom. He tells Ruby to take Thom and meet him in the restaurant while he carries the weapons bag up himself, having the hotel staff to carry everything else to the appropriate rooms.

When he returns to the dining room he finds Ruby sipping at a whiskey and Thom gobbling up the contents of the bread basket. He sits next to Ruby, his spot also reserved with a whiskey and she comments, "I ordered us lunch. I wasn't sure when the others would return so I didn't get them anything."

Jake nods.

Ruby turns to the big man, "So, what kind of things in the Saloon can you do Thom?"

Thom starts talking with his mouth full and continues chewing between words "Mmmpwhell I can *chew carrmmphy stummpth" then begins laughing, choking and spitting out a half chewed biscuit. "Ha ha! Sorry. I can carry stuff, sweep floors, pour beers, and kick the mean men out. Thom can follow rules good. "

"That is good to know Thom. Following the rules is very important around our Saloon." Ruby smiles half - heartedly at Thom, her heart not quite ready to be light just yet.

She sits back in her seat and nurses her whiskey while they wait for their lunch and the others to show up.

"Jake, is there anything we have to do while in this town or are we getting right out of here tomorrow? I seem to recall the rooms here... lacking."

Dinner shows up but their friends have still not returned. Ruby keeps her worries over Nanuet to herself as she makes small talk with Thom and Jake.

She picks at her lunch with her fork, finding it very unappealing. "Won't it be great to be home and have Maria's cooking again? Or even Dorita's, she's the best cook in town Thom. I didn't see a lot of elves in Thomaswell, have you ever met an elf before?"

"I know elfs. Most of the elfs I know come from Mexico I think. Is your friend an elf? He doesn't look the same as elfs I know."

"You mean my friend Nanuet who got hurt? Yes, he is an elf. There are many different kinds of elves that come from all different areas. My friend Dorita is an elf and her grandfather Manual is an elf, he is my teacher. We let all kinds of people into our Saloon." Ruby smiles. "You'll see when we get to the City. It's much bigger than Thomaswell."

Ruby leans way back in her chair and pushes her plate away. "I can't wait to get home. I'm going to sleep for days."

Thom laughs at Ruby's comment, then says "Sleep for days? I wish I could sleep for days. I'm afraid of the dark though, and I have bad dreams when I sleep so I couldn't sleep for days" he says then puts on a pout. "Ruby, will someone else help me with the new big city if you are sleeping for days, cause that is a long long time?"

"Yes Thom, someone will help you. You're going to make lots of new friends. Besides me and Jake, there are our other friends who we took the stage with, plus other people who work in our Saloon. You will be working mostly with Jeff, he will tell you what to do at the door. Plus Niles and Job also own the Saloon with us. Then there is the cook Maria and Niles helper Harry. Don't think about it too much, you'll meet them when you get there."

Ruby smiles, "And there is something else. Jake and I have 2 puppies, Lucky and Mischief! They need lots of playtime and they are so much fun, you'll love them."

"Oh, that sounds like lots and lots of people. I hope I can remember all their names. Lots of new friends, I hope they like Thom as much as you do Ruby."

Jake, lagging behind in the conversation says, "I cannot remember the train schedule. The only thing I might do if there is time is inquire about the Edison stock value. It might be easier to do in a real city."

"Is Promise City not a real city?" Ruby pauses, "No, I guess here would be bigger and better. I wonder, should we go get our tickets today so we know what time the train is? I don't want to get stuck another day."

"As soon as we know if the indian can travel, I will purchase tickets. It is already late, the ticket office might not be open tonight. If not, instead of getting up early to buy them we could stay up all night." Jake takes another bite of his food. "I would willingly stay up all night again just to watch you, but I much rather have you awake."

"You're right I guess, we should wait to find out about Nanuet. I'm getting worried. I mean, I was worried before...I guess I don't know how long these things take."

Ruby smirks, "Do you have the energy to stay up all night, Mr. Jacobs?"

As soon as Ruby sees them enter she jumps up and runs to Nanuet, hugging him tightly. She doesn't let go for long moments until she hears Minerva clear her throat. "I am so glad you are alright, I was worried!" she says, slowly letting go of him. 

"It went well," Kate said by way of a hello. "Nanuet is probably still hungry, even after what he ate at the church. And I'm fine as well. I don't suppose I could get a bite to eat as well?"

Chester says, "Is there a train leaving soon, or are we stopping at a hotel tonight? How's Thom doing away from Thomaswell?"

Next Ruby hugs Kate, "I am glad you are alright too. Of course you can eat. I didn't want to order anything and have it get cold." She releases her friend and sits back at the table, a small more relaxed smile now on her face. "But pick at what is here and we can get more." Ruby waves to the waitress to return to their table.

"We didn't get train tickets, Jake wanted to wait and see if Nanuet could travel. Does everyone feel well enough to travel?" At that moment Ruby instinctively rubs her neck, remembering her own weakness, but she keeps it to herself.

Kate sat down next to Ruby and ordered a decent-sized meal, even after the snacking she'd done at the church. She picked at Ruby's plate and asked, "How are you feeling? Still rubbing at your neck." She took another look at the site of the bite. "It must be making you tired."

"I feel much better now knowing that the rest of you are ok." Ruby watches as Kate eats off her plate. At least someone is, she thinks.

As Kate looks over the bite she continues, "It's itchy but it'll be fine, I'm alright" she lies. She averts her eyes from Jake, knowing full well he'd pick up on a fib in a second.

"Mmmhmm. We'll discuss this later," Kate whispered then let it drop. "It's already late, I doubt there's a train out until tomorrow. Much as I'd like to get home, we could all use a night's rest before we go on.

The waitress takes the orders for the newcomers. After she does so she says "Please don't think I was eavesdropping or anything, but I heard you talking about taking a train back east to Tombstone. Might want to make yourselves comfortable for the night, no trains leaving till tomorrow. 10 AM I believe is the train outta here. Just thought I'd save you a trip to the station."

A small groan escapes from Minerva before she is able to suppress it. _I was really hoping to be home in my own bed._ "Well I suppose we shall have to make the best of it. I wonder where we can find some entertainment for the evening. I for one could use some fun!"

Nanuet puts his hand gently on Minerva's arm and strokes it gently. "Perhaps we can make our own entertainment mi amor? I think it is best if we keep things as simple as possible until we get home. Staying in is what I had in mind. This is a strange city and I for one have had enough excitement to last me for a while."

Minerva smiles at his implication. and whispers in his ear. "Si, I am willing to stay in tonight if that is what you wish, but I cannot guarantee that it will not be exciting," she giggles.

Nanuet squeezes her hand gently. "I can compromise" Nanuet whispers back. 

Kate said, "Jake, I've been wondering if we might send a telegram from here. Before we left Promise City we'd talked about bringing Tom home. I doubt anyone will want to be leaving Promise City anytime soon, so if your people met us in Tombstone, we could bring him back with us. I know, it's an odd time to ask, but I... I want to see him safely at rest."

 Jake nearly spits out his drink, "My people?" Ruby pats him on the back. "You misunderstood me, Katherine. I will hire the help we need in Tombstone. There is nobody to wire." He chuckles. "I am certain I will find adequate strong backs for the work, and ones that can do it with the proper deference. You leave that to me when we get to Tombstone. Your husband has waited long enough, we will get this done."

"Thank you," Kate said gratefully. "I just thought you'd meant to get some of the men who worked at the mine to help. I'm sure you're right, there will be men who can handle it in Tombstone. I think I'll just rest tonight, myself. I'm afraid Joe from Kincaide's will have to miss Maddie this time though town."

Minerva looks to Kate with gentle sympathy, thinking how difficult it must be to consign one you love to the gods. "Senora," she says softly, "as I had previously stated, if you would like me to officiate at a burial ceremony for your husband, I would be honored to do so. However if that is not your wish, I will not be offended. I just want you to know that my offer still stands," she says and looks away, a bit uncomfortable with the possibility of another rebuke.

"I have not changed my mind, Senorita. Tom's faith is very strong, and I was not satisfied with the service in Tombstone. I'm sure you can provide a much more fitting tribute to his life and his faith."

"I will do my best, Senora. Perhaps when we have more time you could tell me more about him and also share with me, any special readings that he was particularly fond of."

Nanuet turns to Kate and says "I would be honored if I could be one of those chosen to do the work required to move your husband, I feel it is the least I could do for the support you've given me. Besides," he says looking at Jake with a wink "hard work helps keep me young."

"Heh, that does not bode well for me. I suppose I will have to depend on something else to delay my decay," he adds with a smirk before he finishes another glass of whiskey. 

Ruby finally speaks up, "Oh Kate, you know Jake will help take care of it for you. It'll be good to be finished."

Kate took Ruby's hand and squeezed it. "I know he will. It's the last promise I made Tom. We had planned for a ranch together, he should be there. So after dinner, rest and relaxing, and then up for the train tomorrow?"

"Relaxing sounds good to me. Relaxing and a bath." Ruby pulls her feet up underneath her in her chair. "And a drink." She glances sideways at Jake, "Although I believe Mr. Cook would like to experience the city of Alburquerque."

 "I am more interested in the company than the city," Jake says quietly. He refills his own glass and offers the bottle around to anyone who desires more. Raising his glass he offers a toast to, "Being on the train tomorrow morning and heading towards home."

Nanuet raises a glass and proclaims "I'll drink twice to that!"

Ruby raises her glass and clinks it with the others. "To going home," she says softly under her breath and also drinks her whiskey down. She sits quietly as her friends toast and chat away. Ruby glances around the restaurant, her eyes finally settling on the stairs going up.

She fills her glass and stands before announcing, "I'm pretty tired, I'm going to go lay down for a bit. You know where my room is if you need me. Thom, you should stay in the hotel tonight, we don't want you getting lost in the city." She smiles at him, then at the rest. "Good night. I hope everyone can rest peacefully tonight."


----------



## orchid blossom

Ruby’s eyes meet Jake's briefly before she begins heading upstairs to their room with her glass in hand. She stops quickly at the main desk to ask for a bath to be set up in their room.

Once back in her room she sits on the bed and drinks her whiskey fast. She tosses the glass into a pile of towels with a laugh. She lifts her skirts and brings her feet up to the bed, pulling off her shoes and stockings. She hugs her legs to her body and rests her head on her knees as she tries to straighten her thoughts out, stopping every once in a while to rub her sore neck.

Kate had stayed down in the dining room only because she didn't want the others to worry if she retired too early. Once Ruby made her excuses Kate only waited a minute to follow suit.

Upstairs in her room, she got into her nightdress and brushed her hair. She talked to Tom while she did, as she did most nights. It was an odd feeling, talking to air but knowing he heard. And knowing no matter what he thought he couldn't change things. Maybe it would be kinder not to tell him about her life. Or perhaps it would be cruel not to.

She picked up a book and settled herself on the bed. Ruby was weak and trying not to show it. It could be the bite, but Kate was certain it was a weak poison and not likely to affect her long. More likely she was trying to stop the Laudanum, and that would make anyone a little shaky in the knees.

The rest of the evening was uneventful as Kate read her book, then went to sleep early.

Nanuet finished his whiskey and sits with the others until it is just he, Minerva and Chester. "Well Chet, I hate leaving you all alone but uh..." he glances over to Minerva, "I think we need to get some sleep, it's been a long day. See you in the morning."

He gets up and waits for Minerva to do the same saying "Do we need any refreshments for the room?"

Nanuet finished his whiskey and sits with the others until it is just he, Minerva and Chester. "Well Chet, I hate leaving you all alone but uh..." he glances over to Minerva, "I think we need to get some sleep, it's been a long day. See you in the morning."

Chester shakes his head and chuckles. "Good night you two. I'm going to stay here for a while longer. Not often I get a chance to relax."

Minerva looks to Nanuet, masking her face in a serious expression. "Si, Mi amor, you have had difficult day. I believe that bed is just the thing to help you regain your strength." She stands and bids Senor Chester a good night. "Gracias Senor Chester, for all you have done. You have been a gods send in these perilous times. Sleep well, and may the wolves stay in the hills." She bends and kisses him on the cheek before taking Nanuet's hand and sedately making her way to the stairs.

Chester blushes. "You're welcome, Minerva. Nanuet sure is blessed to be wit' you. Don't tucker him out too much. He needs his rest." He winks at her. "Have a good night."

Nanuet waits for Minerva to arrive at the foot of the stairs and then he chases her up the steps playfully tickling and pinching at her as they go. He fumbles with the keys at the door as he leans over to kiss his lover passionately. Nanuet unlocks the door with one hand as he uses the other to press Minerva against the wall next to the door.

She giggles as they tumble into the room. "Mmmm. You are feeling much better by the minute!" she says as she wraps her arms around him and begins tugging at his vest in earnest.

"Yes, better and with an appetite for something other than food. I feel revived, more alive than I ever have. I love you Minerva, let me show you that love tonight!" he says as he tosses the vest to the side and begins working feverishly on whatever fastens holds on Minerva's clothing.

A throaty laugh bubbles up from deep within her as her impatient lover continues to tear at her clothes. "I am very pleased that you have regained your appetite and are once again full of vim and vigor, Mi Amor, but let me help you or I will be forced to ride the train home tomorrow in nothing more than my bloomers!"

She untangles herself from his embrace and takes a step back. She releases her mane of coal black hair from the comb that holds it in place and drops it to the floor. She unbuttons her blouse and slips it from her shoulders to land in a pile at her feet and then deftly steps out of her skirt. She turns to allow Nanuet to unfasten and help her out of her undergarments and stands before him in nothing more than her riding boots.

Nanuet's jaw drops faster than Minerva's blouse and his eyes grow as large as saucers. He swallows hard as his eyes take in the site before him. He regains his senses and steps forward his hand tenderly touching Minerva's cheek. "You are simply stunning. There are no other words..."

"Then let us have no words between us." she says and unable to resist her own longing or the hunger in his eyes, she steps into his embrace and opens herself to his savage desires. She thanks the gods for the Miracle of Nanuet and as she loses herself in his love, she begins to let go of the fear and horror of this past week.

Nanuet and Minerva abandon their fears and find love in each other's embrace. The night passes slowly for the lovers as they comfort one another and eventually fall asleep holding one another.

Jake watches her climb the stairs and go out of sight. Deciding to give her a little time alone, he chats with the others for a time and manages to empty two more glasses of whiskey while doing so. "It appears we will be seeing you in the morning," he says rising a little bit unsteadily and tipping his hat. "Sleep well all." Smile firmly entrenched on his face, Jake carefully makes his way to their room.

Ruby hops off the bed to get the door when she hears some fumbling outside, thinking it's the bath. Finding Jake looking for his key she smiles, "What took you so long?"

"I thought you wanted a little quiet time," Jake replies smoothly while nearly tripping on his own feet. "I figured if you had wanted me to come up with you, you would have said something like," Jake enters the room and closes the door, "Jake, come on up with you.... uh, me. That would be you saying that." He points to her and then to him, and nods like it must now be clearer to her.

"Right." Ruby nods her head up and down and smiles tiredly. She reaches up and takes Jake's hat from his head. "Come on honey, time to get ready for bed then," she says, popping the hat on her own head. She guides him further into the room, then helps him with his duster. She starts taking off his gunbelt but does it slowly, to see if he will object.

Ruby notices that one side of his duster is heavy.

Jake laughs, "I get it! You think I am really, really, really drunk and need all this help." He lets her finish unbuckling the belt and says, "I bet you know where to hang that by now." He laughs again. "I will have you know that I am only really drunk, not really, really, really drunk. No need for you to worry or anything." He sits on the bed. "I also know you are still feeling sore and tired from that nasty arachnee... arahk... arahnid.. spider bite. I think we will just have our night on the town here instead. The bottle is in my coat, if you feel up to it. You need to be all better by Tombstone you know."

Ruby laughs as she places Jake's gunbelt on the bed post on his side of the bed. "Oh, why do I need to be all better by Tombstone? You have some plan I don't know about?" She steps back and looks at the gunbelt, steps forward and adjusts the handle into the correct position.

She strides back to Jake's duster and retrieves the bottle from his pocket. She takes a long drink from it, glad it was still more than half full. She slides back onto the bed next to Jake, swinging her feet off the edge. "I still don't think this place is up to par," she says, "They forgot about my bath. Oh well."

Sighing she says, "So you're right, I do feel a little...funny... I guess from the bite," she again rubs her neck. "I feel sorta weak, just off somehow." She faces Jake, still swinging her feet, "But I bet by tomorrow I'll feel much better." She puts a cheery face on, "Time to celebrate, right? We can go out if you want to, I just need to lay down for a few moments first." She takes a sip of whiskey then hands Jake the bottle.

Ruby pulls her feet up onto the bed and falls back into the blankets, Jake's hat falling off and her hair fanning out around her head. "Although you seem pretty happy already, I don't know if you need to go out," she smiles.

There is a knock on Ruby and Jake's door. "Sorry I took so long, but I didn't forget about your bath! Just busy and two other's called in sick. Do you still want it?" a young male voices yells out from the hallway beyond the door.

"Bring it on in," Jake replies without looking to Ruby. Jake stands, steadies himself and opens the door. He lets the boy bring in the tub, when he runs off to start the hot water delivery he says to Ruby, "I do not give a rat's tail about Albukacky... Abaquacky... this little city. I am just interested in the company, everything I need to enjoy in this city is right here." He yanks his boots off and tosses them in the corner and then takes the bottle for another swig before handing it back to Ruby. "Tonight, my dear Ruby, Albequacky is the most wonderful city in the world, and this room is its highlight."

Ruby finally lets some tension out and laughs. "I'm sure you'll make Albequacky memorable for me darling." She sits up and starts unlacing her bodice. "Are you going to enjoy a bath with me then, Mr. Cook? That is always a highlight for me."

"That will be the highlight of the highlight then." He says smiling crooked. "Yes, I mean."

"You're funny Jacob Cook," Ruby replies. "I like that."

She waits patiently for the bath to be drawn and as soon as the boy leaves she throw off the rest of her clothes and slides into the steaming hot water. "Oh gods, that is good," she moans.

"Well, hurry up!" she laughs, flinging some bubbles at Jake.

Jake complies, removing his clothes and somewhat less than gracefully inserts himself behind Ruby in the tub. He does manage to do so without spilling the bottle of whiskey.

Ruby leans way back in the tub, snuggling up against Jake's warm body. She takes the bottle from him and has another long drink from it before resting her head on his shoulder. "Now this is nice."

As Ruby gets comfortable in the tub there is a loud pounding on the door. "Miss Ruby! Miss Ruby! It's Thom! Are you in there Miss Ruby and Mr. Ja-Jacobs? It's Thom Miss Ruby!" BANG BANG BANG BANG!

Jake mutters a curse.

Ruby eyes slowly open and an eyebrow raises. "What the..." She takes a deep breath in and relaxes. "I'll be right back," she says to Jake, looking over her shoulder as she climbs out of the tub, "Don't you go anywhere on me."

"Sure I'll just wait here. Heh, I warned you, he probably needs to be let out to relieve himself. Just like the puppies when you first brought them home."

Ruby throws Jake a dirty look over her shoulder and hisses, "Be nice..." before turning back to Thom.

She grabs the nearest thing to her, Jake's shirt, and throws it on quickly, haphazardly buttoning it up. She opens the door a few inches, "What's wrong Thom? Is everything ok?"

Thom smiles sheepishly at Ruby and then his cheeks turn red as he sees that she is wearing nothing but Jake's shirt. "Oh, I'm sorry Miss Ruby, I didn't know you were taking a bath," as he points to her damp hair. "I just ain't never slept in a place like this before and I was scared. Mr. Greely used to tell me stories at night when I was scared, but Mr. Greely isn't here any more and I... I just didn't know what to do. Please don't be mad at Thom, Miss Ruby. I'll just go back to my room and be quiet." Thom starts to turn around and walk away.

Ruby sighs but speaks up anyway. "Hold on a minute Thom. I'll come and tell you a story, just give me a minute." She shakes her head as she enters back into her room. "I have to go with Thom for a few minutes Jake. I'll be right back." She holds up her hand, "No, don't say it. Just wait here and think of how you're going to entertain me when I get back."

Jake starts muttering as soon as she leaves. "Entertain you? Who is going to bloody entertain me while you are off wiping big Thom's behind." He growls and takes a long pull from the bottle. "Oh, Miss Ruby please help me," Jake does an imitation of Thom's childlike booming voice, "You killed the horrible dangerous vampire that used to tell me bedtime stories and now I am afraid." Jake suddenly bursts into a fit of laughter. After sitting there quietly for some time he takes another drink from the bottle and then balances it on the end of his finger.... 

She throws on a bathrobe and makes her way down to Thom's room. She knocks and enters finding the big man squeezed into a small bed.

She sits on the edge of his bed. "How about I sing to you, instead of telling stories. I can tell stories too but singing makes me happy and I haven't done it in a long while." She smiles as Thom nods his head yes.

Ruby chooses a few lullabies and begins singing. The first song is done out of habit, but the next two are sung with feeling as she lets herself enjoy the calming effects of her own singing, really getting into it at the end.

Thom claps his hands together gently when Ruby tells him she will sing to him. He rolls over so he can see her when she sings and pulls the blanket up to his chin. He smiles as Ruby's sweet voice soothes him and erases any fear and worry from his mind. Soon he can do nothing but listen to the sounds of Ruby's voice. It is not long into the third song that Thom is fast asleep a large grin painted on his face.

Ruby smiles as she quietly rises off the bed. "Good night Thom," she whispers, and slips out the door. It was strange to have someone need her like that, and she was confused over the fact that she liked it.

She returns to her own bed room and Jake in the tub. "Now," she smiles, letting the robe and shirt slip off, "Have you thought of how you're going to entertain me tonight?" Ruby gets back in the now much cooler water, but this time she faces Jake, resting her feet on his chest. She lazily takes the soap and rubs her arms, waiting for his response.

When Ruby climbs back into the water, Jake is still doing balancing tricks with the whiskey bottle, though it is not as heavy as it was when Ruby left the room. "I must honestly tell you, Ruby my love, that the subject of your entertainment slipped out of my head a little while ago. Perhaps it fell in the tub?" Jake stops balancing the bottle and hands it to Ruby. "Wait! Is that it there?" He pushes her legs apart and thrusts his face into the water and tickles her about the midsection for a moment before coming up for air. "Nope, that was not it." He tries to keep a straight face but fails miserably and finally begins to laugh.

Ruby squeals, kicks and splashes as Jake tickles her belly. It felt like a huge release to her, moments of pure uninhibited happiness like she hadn’t had in a while. Some of her fears melt away, even if only temporary Ruby felt really good, better than she had in a long time.

When Jake stops she leans back in the tub and tries to catch her breath from all the laughing, watching the bubbles slide off his face. She takes a long drink from the almost empty bottle as she smiles easily, tracing hearts with her toe across Jake's chest. “You’re ssoooo cute, have I told you that lately?” Ruby laughs, starting to slur her words. “Wait! No, not cute. You’re not cute, you’re handsome. Very handsome. Extremely handsome?” The last part comes out more like a question than a statement. Ruby holds the bottle up in the air, “To my cut-no, handshome, intelligent, smhart, witty, funny, silly, smhart, caring, paranoid, sometimes goofy, protective, smart lover and best friend, Jacob Alishtair Cooke. Who shaved my life, yet again.” She raises the bottle then takes a huge gulp, coughing when she’s though. “Whew,” she wipes her mouth with the back of her hand, “Thats was a lot.”

Jake sits up and feigns a couple of little bows, "Yes, yes, thank you. I would drink to that, 'cepting we seem to have an empty bottle. I suppose we must settle for this instead," and with that he pulls her up onto him in the tub and proceeds to generate some warmth via intimate contact in the now cool water.

Ruby and Jake stay in the tub for a long while, doing as best they can to keep each other warm. If they are cold neither of them feels it as they enjoy each other's company.

Finally Ruby proclaims, "Take me to bed lover, I don't want to, ahem, shleep, in the tub all night!"

Amid much laughter and staggering, the two manage to climb out of the tub and dry each other with towels. Which leads to further fondling and intimate contact that finally ends up in the small bed. After some time and considerable rolling about they end in a tangle of bodies and bedclothes where they finally find sleep and some peace. 

Jake wakes early when nature calls, his head throbs and his mouth is dry. He still manages a smile when he remembers the night before. He extricates himself from the tangle, kisses Ruby and covers her with the sheet.

"I am going to get the tickets," he tells her and she mumble back something that could have been either 'yes, do that' or 'where's my hat'. He shrugs, finishes dressing and leaves quietly.

Jake takes Thom with him. After getting enough tickets for all of them, he makes a stop by the bank. He enquiries about stock certificates and makes arrangements to wire Thoms money back west, $1,000 to the Tombstone bank and $1,500 to the Promise City bank. Both into accounts in Thom's full name, which Jake remembers to ask him just before stepping into the bank. 

The banker looks at the certificates and eyes Jake suspiciously. "Where did you get these young man?" he says as he examines the certificate closely.

"They were found in an abandoned house in an old trunk. The owners were deceased, with no heirs apparently." Jake pretends not to notice the suspicious nature of the tone, and continues in his most diplomatic manner. "Came upon them while helping out a local sheriff, he had deputized me and a friend to help chase out some rather nasty fellows who were terrorizing his town. Funny, hardly knew what I was in for and nearly got killed in the process. Anyhow, since he could not afford to pay us I think he looked the other way and let me take these instead of having them tied up in probate for years only to have some corrupt clerk snag them when no one was looking. I only hope they are worth a couple of bucks, you know to cover our costs and such." Jake looks wide eyed at the man, "You are not going to tell me that they are worthless junk are you?"

"I'm telling you that they are counterfeit. Your story sounds interesting, but I'm going to hand these back to you, take care of your other business and pretend I didn't see these. That sound good to you sir?"

"That sounds like an excellent idea, thanks for the consideration." Jake folds up the documents and puts them away.

When all the business is done, they go back to the hotel and Jake brings Ruby a coffee up to the room.

The rich smell of the coffee fills the room when Jake enters and sits on the bed next to Ruby. She breathes in deeply, stretches then snuggles deeper into the blankets. "That must be my baby," she smiles as her eyes peek open. She reaches for the coffee and sits up cautiously. Her eyes wander around the messy room and her eyebrow shoots up, "What did we do last night?"

 "Perhaps a better question is what didn't we do," he replies and has a sip of his own coffee.

Jake encourages her to get dressed so they can pack and make the train. Once all there gear is together, he finds Thom and they bring all the stuff down, have some food and when the others are ready make their way to the train station.

Ruby drags herself out of bed to get ready. Her spirit is lighter but she notices her hands shaking. She rubs her neck unconsciously but catches herself doing it in the mirror. She guesses the effects of the poison are amplifying the effects of not partaking in her little silver flask today. She attempts to hide it from Jake but as the minutes she is out of bed wears on she realizes it's not just her hands that are shaking.

She sighs out loud but to herself she thinks, _It's going to be a bad train ride back..._

She keeps a fake smile on her face and puts the actress in her to work, pretending like absolutely nothing is wrong as she attempts to make idle chatter. She wraps her shawl around her shivering shoulders to hide them and joins Jake for breakfast.

Ruby does not eat for fear of it coming right back up. No one mentions her health and she does not bring it up.

She waits quietly with the others at the train station. She was certain they would all be glad to be home.

Luna flutters through the window and perches on the bed, eyeing Minerva and Nanuet with wide unblinking eyes. She gives a small hoot and hops onto the bed to lightly peck on Minerva's ear. Minerva opens her eyes and manages to unfurl herself from the tangle of blankets. "Buenas Dias, Luna. and How are you this fine morning?" She looks over to Nanuet who is once again is just lying quietly beside her. She bends forward and kisses him. "And how are you this morning, Mi Amor? Are you ready to go home?"

Nanuet smiles when he sees Minerva wake. As peaceful and beautiful she looked asleep, the part that he loved the most about her, her spirit, was only present she she was awake. "Home. That word has meant so many things to me over my life, but never more than it does now. I am ready to return home and put this whole thing behind us. I do not enjoy the train, but if it brings us closer to home then I can't wait to ride it. Yes, I am ready and eager to go home." With that statement Nanuet stands up and looks out the window trying to make out the location of the sun.

"We should have something to eat, I don't think it is long before the train arrives."

Nanuet and Minerva share a quick breakfast, it is quiet but full of smiles between the two. Soon they have their gear ready and join the others waiting to board the train.

The train arrives promptly at 09:52 and begins unloading. The conductor hops off and runs into the office while porters begin the process of loading and unloading luggage in an orderly manner.

The companions board the train, all of them eager to get home after an emotional and arduous journey to the small town of Thomaswell. They leave knowing that they certainly did some good, but doubts to the finality of the whole thing still linger.


----------



## orchid blossom

After sleeping the first half of the train journey, Jake fills the second half with idle conversation among his friends. During that time, one of Jake's favorite subjects come up, poker. " ... so you see it is not just understanding the rules and knowing how to read the players, but you need at least a basic understanding of the odds involved. Take for example Minerva's birthday, she seemed surprised to discover that two people in our little group here have a birthday in the same month. In fact, the odds are against each of the six of us having our birth month different from all the others. Although it may be counter intuitive, she should not have been surprised to learn that we two were born in May."

Ruby spent her train ride huddled in the corner, mostly pretending to sleep while instead she shivered and sweated her addiction away. A couple of times she excused herself to the bathroom where she threw up but each time made her feel better. She knew from experience it shouldn't last long, she hadn't had the bad habit long enough for prolonged suffering.

Her friends spent their time in sleep and also some conversation. She couldn't pay attention to most of it but she did hear Jake begin speaking about birthdays and she listened in interest.

Ruby's face, though slightly pale and moist looking, looks to her boyfriend in interest. "Oh, why not? Surprised that is?"

"You are looking a bit warm," he says to her. "Maybe you should open your window." Jake is about to explain about the odds when Minerva cuts in.

"Oh, I but you did misread me, Senor Jake!" she laughs. "I was not all all surprised to find that we were born in the same month. After all as you have stated, that is a common enough phenomenon and I am sure there are many others in Promise City who celebrate May birthdays also." She shrugs her shoulders. "I was just a bit startled by the final piece of the puzzle clicking into place. That is all."

Jake is distracted by her statement and stares at her quizzically. "Puzzle? What puzzle?"

"Why the puzzle of Jacob Cook of course! The fact that the gods chose to bring you into the world on the feast of Hermes explains much of the mystery that surrounds you. Your are certainly held in high regard by Hermes. He has blessed you with many of his qualities including your amazingly good luck and uncanny ability to beat astronomical odds. Do you not agree that is is so?"

For a moment he looks at her in stunned disbelief. Suddenly he starts laughing. He laughs hard and long. He wipes a tear from his eye caused by the hearty laughter and says to Minerva, "You really had me there for a moment, Senorita. I must hand it to you, not everyone can pull a fast one on Silver Jake Cook like that. Pretty quick thinking." Jake removes his hat to scratch the back of his head with both hands while still smiling.

Minerva narrows her eyes at Jake trying to figure out what he finds so humorous in her remarks. "I am not so sure what you find so funny, Senor Jake... but I do not joke about the gods. You never know when they might be listening." she says quite seriously and continues to stare at him as though he has lost his marbles.

Jake swallows hard when the priestess insists she is not jesting. The others discuss and ask about his luck while his thoughts wander, _'What does it matter if you were born on Hermes day? You know why it matters'._

She continues to listen in on Jake and Minerva's conversation with interest. Ruby rolls her eyes to herself as Minerva starts getting mad about something again... but her point about Jake being born on the festival of Hermes was interesting. After all, he was extremely lucky.

"Is the festival of Hermes really May 15th?" Ruby asks quietly.

Minerva continues to eye Jake, waiting for him to clarify what it is that he thinks is so hilarious, as she responds to Ruby. "Si, I would not jest about such a matter. It is indeed May 15th, the luckiest day of the year. It is said that if one truly believes, that his or her luck will hold under the most unlikely of circumstances. To be born on such a day is truly an auspicious event."

Kate had participated in the conversation during the ride, but as the talk turned to gods she grew quiet. Ruby had been quiet the whole time, but considering what Kate suspected, she was doing remarkably well.

"And have you been lucky, Jake?" Kate asked quietly.

 He stirs out of his thoughts, "A fine question. How much of our luck is our own making? I will grant I am fortunate in many regards." He scratches his beard and says, "An interesting coincidence, though even a greenhorn card player will draw an inside straight given enough hands dealt." 

Chester sits quietly, smoking one cigarette after another. "He does tend to come out of things smelling like a rose. But his luck covers us all. And I'm happy for that."

Thom was more than happy to sit and watch the world go by. He had never been in a train before, or at least never since his accident, so he pointed out everything and called out things that he saw to no on in particular. He was trying his best to behave and he saw that Ruby appeared to not be feeling her best so he left her alone for the duration of the ride. Now that the train had stopped he got up and stretched, an unconscious yawn overcoming him. He listens to the ongoing conversation for a few moments but then interrupts. "I don't know anything about the gods, so I don't know if it is funny or not, but Thom has to pee and I think the train might be getting ready to leave again," as he points to the new passengers now entering the car.

As Thom squirms and says something about relieving himself Jake ignores him and turns back to Minerva, "What festival of the gods was the day of your birth, Senorita?"

Ruby's stomach churns and for a moment she thinks she'll throw up right there in the seat. She stands suddenly, "While the conversation is very interesting it's our stop and Thom has to use the bathroom. Excuse us," she says as she quickly jumps out of the seat and grabs Thom's arm. "Let's go," she says, her voice shaking.

They quickly get off the train and Ruby pulls Thom to the bathroom. Ruby's lips quiver into a smile for Thom, "Meet me right here," she points to where they are standing before she hurries off to the ladies room where she locks herself in a stall. She leans up against the side wall and wipes her head with a shaking arm. She was doing everything she could to not give in and take just a little sip from her flask, but she was afraid she was losing the battle. She doubles over and hugs her belly, wishing the worst would soon be over.

Thom obediently replies "Yes ma'am" to Ruby before taking leave of her and heading to the men’s room. He was glad to be able to stretch his legs again. Once he finished in the men's room he went back to the spot where Ruby had told him to meet her. He was easily distracted by all the pedestrian traffic near the train station and it took all his discipline to keep himself from wondering off. He decided to turn the other way and face the building to keep his mind more focused. "Thom can be good, Thom will stay here like pretty Miss Ruby asked him too" he said and started whistling.

As they continue their conversation, Minerva gives Jake an embarrassed smile. "Ah, you force me to reveal my dark secret, Senor. I was born on May 14th, the feast day of Mars. Perhaps that is where my temper springs from." she grins and shrugs her shoulders in resignation. "But I believe that the Goddess Minerva wrested me from His bloodthirsty grasp before he could bestow many more of his ahh... attributes upon me. Thank the Goddess!" she says looking to the sky.

"She has countered much of his influence upon me by blessing me with her strong sense of justice and an almost compulsive need to protect the weak and right what is wrong in the world. I think that perhaps this is why Mars despises me so. It may even be one of the reasons that he chose to torment Promise City, but I will not presume to know the mind of a god. But what I do know is that He could not force me to love him nor to follow in his footsteps and being a very egotistical god, I am sure that he is angered by this..

Minerva brings the subject back to Jake. "You ask how much of our luck is our own and how much is granted by the gods. Let me tell you what I believe and maybe you will find comfort in my words." she says leaning toward him in easy camaraderie. "Regardless which attributes that the gods bestow upon us or do not bestow upon us, our lives are still decided by our own choices... But it does not hurt to stack the deck in one's favor. If the gods deal you Aces, it is worth playing them, is it not?" she winks.

Nanuet listened in on the conversation as he gathered together the few items that they had brought on the train with them. "Well, I must say that I like the elven way of not worrying about when your birthday is. I guess we celebrate so many that it is not worth keeping track. That way you don't worry about which god might influence you."

"Up until today, I did not worry about when my birthday fell," Jake says as he wrestles their traveling gear out of the train. "I like the not worrying part too, Indian, but ignorance is not always bliss." Once outside on the platform he starts up again with Minerva, "I was only joking when I asked about your birth date and the gods, I did not expect there to be any connection. I do find it ironic that you place so much store in the influence that Hermes may have on me and yet attempt to explain away the god who claims your day." Jake drops the luggage in a thump on the platform and starts to look around for Ruby. "We do see eye to eye on one thing, we make our own choices. My thinking on the matter of the gods assistance is very close to your own. The only difference is you attribute more benevolence to them, where I remain more skeptical." He glances back and forth again, perhaps a bit more worried, "Where did that girl get off to..."

Kate silently agreed with Jake about the gods and Miss Florencia's theory about birthdays. "Probably the ladies room. I'll go look. I'm sure she's fine," Kate said and headed confidently away carrying her bags. A few moments later she walked past Thom facing the wall, opened the door and stepped inside. "Ruby, are you in here?"

Ruby coughs and straightens herself up. She wipes her mouth with her sleeve and replies weakly, "Yes, I'm in here. I'll be out in a minute."

"Ok honey. Jake was just wondering where you wandered off to." Not wanting to leave Ruby alone, she went on. "What did you tell Thom to do? He's standing outside facing the wall," she said with a light laugh.

"Could you please tell Jake I'm here so he doesn't worry? Please Kate."

Even feeling like she did she manages a little laugh, "I told him to wait outside. I ran in here I guess I wasn't clear with my directions. The poor guy." She flattens her hand over her belly and pauses. The feeling passes and she says, "I'm going to need your help with him."

"Mine? Honey I'm not sure there's anything I can do for him that you can't. Besides, he doesn't seem to notice me much."

"He's like a big kid. I don't know how to take care of a kid. I can't even take care of myself." And with that Ruby heaves and vomits again.

Kate waited until the sounds from the stall stopped. "I don't know Ruby. He's not like a child. A young child can't follow anything but the simplest of directions, and as they grow they push limits and learn how to think for themselves. Thom will be very obedient, in fact, you'll have to watch what you say because he will take it absolutely literally. His understanding is simple, but he'll try to act beyond it for you and that could cause trouble too."

While she talked, Kate checked to make sure there was no one else in the room. "And we'll have to be very careful to keep our talents from him. In his innocence he could give us away without any intention of harming us.

And you shouldn't be ashamed, you know. I won't say anything in front of the others and we can all go on pretending you're fine, but this will pass."

"Ashamed of what? I got bit by a damn poisonous spider and it's making me ill! It'd better pass." She wipes her forehead, wishing for a cool cloth for her head and her own bed. "After all I been through it better not be a spider that kills me. I'm leaving that designation for Jake." She leans up against the wall of the stall again, weakened from the vomiting.

"I can guarantee it won't kill you. Do you think I've never seen this before? Although I will say this is one very singular spider bite.

I'll go tell Jake you'll be out in a few minutes. Do you need me for anything else?"

Ruby debated admitting the entire truth to Kate but she was too embarrassed. Besides, she reasoned, Kate already knew anyway.

"Uh," she coughs, "No, you can go tell him."

Ruby hears Kate's movement reach the door when she steps out of the stall. "Wait Kate, I need you to help me."

At that moment Kate saw just how ill Ruby was. Her face pale, her eyes surrounded by dark circles and her dress, normally filled with curves, hung off her. Her hair was a tangled mess and she was shivering, even though she was covered in sweat. "This just hit me really fast. Please help me fix myself up so I can go back out."

"Is this what I looked like when I wasn't eating? No wonder you yelled at me," she said, trying to keep things from getting too serious. Kate gave her a soft hug, then set about fixing Ruby's hair.

"When we get to the hotel we can get you a nice hot bath. That should warm you up. If you like, I can go to the apothecary in town and get a few things to mix a tea for you. It won't solve all your problems, but it should ease them a little."

Kate finished her hair and said, "There, much better." Then she quietly cast a prestidigitation and all the wrinkles disappeared from Ruby's dress. "You at least look neat and put together now."

Ruby gazes at herself in the mirror. "Better I think." She turns to face Kate. "Tea would be nice, thank you." She steps towards the door then turns back and hugs Kate. "Thank you for the help. I haven't done much to deserve it lately, so it makes it even more special."

"Of course you have. You've stayed with us, and been my friend, and taken on someone who very much needed a friend in the world.... who happens to be standing outside looking at a wall at the moment," she chuckled, shaking her head.

"Every now and then, it's my turn to help you. Didn't you know being needed is one of my very favorite things? You don't have to earn my help, honey, it's yours for the asking."

Ruby sighs. "Poor Thom. I don't think he's getting the good end of this deal. As for you, we do need you. Someone around here has to be level headed and good hearted." Ruby stops for a moment and braces herself against the wall, her face turning more pale. "I think I'd better get back to the room. I want to take that bath and lay down. "She stands up straight, "And I was feeling better last night..."

"How are you feeling, by the way? You got bitten by worse than a spider."

"I'm fine today. The priest said he hardly took any blood from me at all. The cut on my hand was a lot worse than the bite to tell the truth. I think half my fatigue was just from how hard the last few days were. I just needed a good night's rest, and plenty to eat. Both of which I got.

Let's get you to the hotel where you can rest up for the stage ride tomorrow. And don't worry about Thom; you'll get used to each other soon enough. Should we walk together?" she asked, offering her arm in a friendly way that would just happen to support Ruby a bit as well.

Ruby nods and takes her friend's arm, grasping her hand in the process. She squeezes it but says nothing further. They walk back out to meet up with the others.

On the train platform, Minerva and Jake are still arguing about religion.  Minerva says, "I did not deny that Mars holds influence over me. Did I not say that He had bestowed his foul temper upon me? You have seen it for yourself," she laughs recalling the day behind the saloon when she clawed at his face.

"Fortunately, for you, gifts may be bestowed by more than one god if it suits their whim or I may have done more than scratch your face that day behind the barn," she jests. "Minerva has chosen to bestow her more temperate attributes upon me, perhaps as a favor to me or perhaps as a jibe at Mars, I do not know, but the fact remains that she has favored me with her guidance and for this I am thankful, but it is still for me to say whether I will develop those attributes or turn a deaf ear to her wisdom. It is the same for you. The fact that you are under the favor of Hermes explains your uncanny luck and ability to come out on top, but it is you who has chosen to develop those skills. It does not matter that you believe that they are from Hermes, although I think you know that they are, nor does it mean that you have to like him, or even use those gifts to honor him."

"Heh, we ignore the gods at our peril. I think I have said before, sometimes it is best if the gods ignore us." Jake looks across the platform and finally notices Thom staring at the wall. He points so the others can see him. "I better go see what our new charge is doing, though I am afraid to ask."

Jake once again hauls there luggage up onto his shoulders and walks over to Thom, who he discovers is whistling. "Hey there Thom, is everything alright?" Jake drops the luggage again.

"Oh hi Mr. Jake. Everything is fine. Ruby asked me to wait right here for her. I was seeing so many things that made me want to wander off I figured it was best if I turned this way so I wouldn't be distracted. She's been in there for a long time Mr. Jake, is everything OK?"

Chester walks up to Thom. "How are you doing there, big fella? Is this the first time you've been out of Thomaswell?"

Thom nods his head vigorously. "Yes sir. I'm not supposed to go places by myself."

"I see how that'd be a problem. Look. Here comes Ruby and Kate."

"Oh good, I was getting worried, Miss Ruby was in there a long time." Thom turns to where Chester is pointing looking for Ruby and Kate. He smiles when he sees them. "Hi Miss Ruby and Miss Kate. I think I like traveling, there are so many things here to see! I decided to turn this way so I wouldn't be too distracted."

Jake just shakes his head again, "Thom, can you help us with our bags?"

Jake finally gets a good look at Ruby and he says, "You look like he-," and he stops abruptly and then continues, "happy to be back in our part of the world. Come on Thom, us men will go on ahead and get some rooms at Big Nose Kate's." Jake glances back over his shoulder before he heads off to the hotel slightly ahead of the women.

Thom nods and easily hoists the majority of the baggage. "Lead the way Mr. Jake, this is easy stuff. Thom can do easy stuff."

Katherine notices Miss Florencia sitting alone on a bench outside the train station. "Miss Florencia, It appears that we have some time. May I speak to you about the service?

Minerva smiles warmly, nods her assent and makes room for Katherine on the bench. Katherine sits, being careful to leave a space between them and continues, "I'm not sure how everything will happen with the service when we get back to Promise City. It will take some time before things are ready," she says in a businesslike voice. "What is it you would like to know about Tom for your service?"

Minerva looks to her and asks in a gentle voice "What would you like others to know of him? It is clear that you loved him deeply and whole heartedly, Senora Katherine. He must have been a very special man for you to love him so dearly. Por favor, Tell me about him."

With her hands folded in her lap, she was quiet for a moment. "He's a difficult man to capture in words. He had a great deal of humor. The world was an endless source of entertainment to him. His parents immigrated here and became very successful, a difficult feat for the Irish. But he remembered how hard his parents worked and that ethic came down to him.

He couldn't have borne to sit behind a desk and push papers or count money. He wanted to earn and appreciate everything he had, and he took the same approach to courting me. I was obviously taken with him but he didn't take my interest for granted. There was no day from the day we met to the last day we were together that I didn't feel treasured, loved, and wanted.

He always found society amusing. He moved through it perfectly, but he always saw it's foibles. He's the one who insisted I give up my riding habit and start wearing pants to ride. Like my family, he'd rather do what was right than what was accepted. But he wasn't always the best judge of character. Something that I'm afraid cost him dearly once he arrived in Tombstone."

"He sounds like a fine man. I wish that I had the honor of making his acquaintance." Minerva says in admiration and waits for Katherine to continue.

"He always went out of his way to help others. He was especially good with children and they just flocked to him. My brother's little girls adored him. We so wanted...." she stopped for a moment. "I'm not sure what more I can tell you."

"There is no need to continue. The love that shines in your eyes when you speak of him is tribute enough." The wise, young priestess takes Katherine's hand, realizing the bitter-sweet feelings that she is experiencing and sits, radiating silent comfort while pondering the miracle of love.

"Tom loves you even beyond death. Enough to reach beyond the curtain that separates the worlds and give you the greatest gift of love known to man or gods. You have truly been blessed, Katherine."

"And with great blessings come great pain. I accept that." Kate had stiffened when Miss Florencia took her hand, and now she pulled it back. "And when my time comes we'll be together again. Until then, I carry him with me because so much of what I am is his."

When Katherine pulls her hands back Minerva folds her own hands in her lap and simply states "It is the way of love," but the warmth has left her eyes.

She sits quietly for a moment attempting to harness the anger sparked by Katherine's Ice Maiden attitude _Why does this woman despise me so? I have done nothing to warrant it and yet she continually makes me feel subservient and unwelcome._ Not trusting herself to remain civil, she rises. "If you think of anything specific that you would like me to include in your husband's service, please let me know." she says in a rather formal tone, and without waiting for a response turns on her heel and with a swish of her skirt hurries to find Nanuet.

Ruby sighs as she is suddenly left alone. Jake had made it quite obvious how he felt by the look on his face and then running away from her. Kate and Minerva looked to be deep in conversation and Ruby wasn't about to interrupt those two.

From a distance, Minerva spots Nanuet stacking their luggage. He senses that something is wrong before she arrives and turns to see his dark eyed beauty hurrying toward him. She slows her pace and plasters a bright smile on her face, but her lips tremble and her eyes are bright as she greets him.

"Hola, Mi Amor, I have come to help you with the bags," she says trying to keep her voice light but unable to meet his eyes.

Nanuet greets Minerva warmly and then stands up to hand her a bag when he sees her posture and that she is looking away from him. "Hey, what's wrong? We're almost home, things are looking up."

Minerva rushes into his arms and folds herself into his embrace. "I just need to feel the warmth of your arms around me. Please hold me tight so that I do not do something rash. " she breaths in his scent and can feel herself relaxing.

Nanuet starts to speak, but then decides against it, instead he just holds Minerva as tightly as he can, swaying slightly and stroking her hair softly. After a long while Nanuet says "OK, I can hold you, but you must promise to tell me your troubles later."

She nods her assent but knowing that her dark anger is simmering just below the surface, does not trust herself to speak.

After a while she disengages herself and helps Nanuet carry the bags to the hotel.


----------



## orchid blossom

Ruby runs her hand over her wild hair, again trying to flatten it down. She attempts to stand tall then slowly drags herself to the hotel by herself, holding her belly with her hand flat as she walks.

She enters the lobby and walks to the desk, hoping to find Jake or someone with a room key so she can get a bath and a bed.

Jake has just finished arranging rooms when a dejected looking Ruby painfully mounts the step into the hotel. "Thom, bring the bags up stairs, will you big fella? We will be right up after you."

When Ruby arrives at the desk, Jake move close on one side so she can lean on him if she wants. He whispers, "Need an arm to get upstairs?"

She doesn't look at Jake. "Need it? No." She pauses. "But I'll take it." She takes his arm and waits for Jake to be ready. "Can you get me a bath?"

Jake waves the desk clerk over and arranges a bath and then assists Ruby to their room. "If you would rather be alone for a little bit and rest, I could take the big guy and keep him busy for a bit. I did not realize you had... um, been taking it that long and... well I would have, you know..." Jake looks down at his feet for a moment before, "Is there anything else you need?"

"It's the stupid spider bite! No one believes me," she says stubbornly. Ruby plops down on the bed, defeated. "I know you don't want to be around me right now, so go ahead and look after Thom. I'm fine." She throws herself back on the bed, turning away from Jake as she does.

Jake pulls the curtains closed and walks to the door. Quietly he says, "I figured you might be feeling self-conscious. I just was trying to keep the others away from you, to give you a little time and peace. I will make sure the bath is delivered." Faintly, she hears the door click shut.

Jake settles Thom into his room while keeping an eye out for the bath. When Chet comes by Jake grins, "Hey pardner, I have a great idea. You could share a room with Thom tonight. We could save a couple of dollars and Thom would feel much better in a strange hotel. What do you say?"

When they finally come to deliver the tub, Jake helps them and insists they are quiet about it. Once all the hot water is delivered, he chases them out and leaves Ruby in the dimly lit room.

Afterwards, Jake takes Thom with him to find the undertaker. On the way Jake explains, as best he can to Thom, that they are going to move Katherine's deceased husband to a new place. "You can help if you like, but you must be very quiet and respectful when you do it." Jake makes arrangements with the undertaker, again being very specific about workers who will show the proper respect. He also makes arrangements for a wagon sturdy enough for the marker and the casket, some somber covering for them on the journey and a carriage suitable to convey the seven of them and their luggage back to Promise City so they can ride along with the slow moving wagon.

Once back at the hotel, Jake finds Katherine and tells her about the arrangements he has made. "If you want to change any of them, I will not be offended. I am certain I have left something off."

"No Jake it all sounds fine, thank you for taking care of this. It will be a relief to finally have Tom home." Kate reached into her bag and pulled out a packet of powder. "I've been to the apothecary. Brew these for Ruby, just like tea. It won't taste good, but it will take the edge off her symptoms. It's not much, but it's the best we can do."

"If it does not taste good, that just increases the chances of me wearing it after she drinks it." Jake smirks and takes the packet. He flips it in his hand, "Good night Katherine." 

When they are finished with Katherine, Jake locates Chester again attempting to take advantage of his good nature and leave Thom with Chester so Jake can check on Ruby.

Ruby takes her time in the hot bath, soaking away her cares. When she is done she rifles though Jake's bag and finds as clean a shirt as she has in there, slipping it on.

She crawls under the covers of the bed and snuggles with the pillows. It wasn't Jake but it would have to do. Ruby didn't even waste a thought on her problems before she falls asleep.

Jake quietly enters their room and finds Ruby sleeping. Putting the packet on the night stand he watches her for a while before his eyes start to close and his head begins to bob. He strips out of his traveling clothes and gingerly crawls into bed.

Nanuet and Minerva follow the others to the hotel but keep a respectful distance. Nanuet pays a porter to bring their bags so he can walk hand in hand with Minerva, feeling that she needs to feel his touch. He pays for a room and asks for privacy then leads Minerva up to the room where he pays and tips the porter and begins getting things settled.

It is only moments before Minerva, who is still unsettled begins to speak.

"Nanuet, I know that she’s a friend of yours and I am really trying hard to befriend her… But that woman!" she sputters, "is about as warm and fuzzy as a rattler! Every time I try to offer my support she gets all stiff and hissy with me.” She disengages her self from Nanuet and throws her arms up. She begins to pace as her anger mounts. “ She really gets my back up. After all that we have been through she has the audacity to treat me like I am not worthy to wipe the dung from her slippers. I was just trying to give comfort! It’s what I do! and she acts as though she is from the manner born, all cold and businesslike... I won’t tolerate it!

She is no different than the bigoted, narrow-minded wizards who ostracized me my entire life and murdered my father." In her rage her eyes flash and her accent gets thicker as she begins to talk faster. “I thought it would be different here, I really did. Most of you have been so nice to me. So accepting. When I walked into the saloon that day and Ruby was so nice… And then I met you... and Chester and Jake. None of you have a problem with me. I thought that the gods had led Luna and me to the ‘promised city’ that I had found a place where I would finally be accepted, but between her and the narrow minded folk like Senora King… well I don’t know who’s worse.” She says visibly bristling. “At least I know where I stand with Senora King.” She stops her raging but her eyes are still blazing.

Nanuet tries to get words in a few times, but is unable so eventually he just listens and watches Minerva's animated tirade. "But... I think... eh..."

Once she calms down he puts his arms on her shoulders. "Minerva, you must relax. Not everyone will accept your help so readily. Perhaps you have to offer little bits of comfort to her until she accepts it more readily. She is still trying to settle herself into a new world, one vastly different than she knew. She recently lost the man she loved, the one she thought she would spend the rest of her life with. If she is not accepting of new friends so easily I cannot fault her much. She does not put her faith in the gods, that is her choice. You cannot force her. Perhaps you should give her some distance, wait for her to come to you. Just ideas, that's all."

Minerva looks at him at though he has not heard anything she has said. "I have offered 'little bits' of comfort. It is not like I have been fawning all over her and begging her to allow me help her.. and I am not asking her to put her faith in the gods. I can hardly blame her for not doing so after what she has been through. All I wish is that she could look past her prejudices and see me for who I am! I am hurt and angry that she has persisted in treating me so coldly. And you are wrong when you say that she is not accepting of others. Did she ever treat you this way? Was she ever so cold to you or Jake or Chester as she is to me?

No, I think that she is prejudiced against what I am, just as the wizards of Spain were, and you know where that led. I do not think that she will ever open her heart to me." Minerva plops down on the bed looking glum.

Nanuet sits next to her on the bed. "She may never, you are right. There are many people in this world who will not open their hearts to you. You ask a lot of someone to do such a thing. I know you are proud of what you are, and that should never change, but not everyone will love you for what you are, and that is OK as well.

Minerva looks at him incredulously. "I ask a lot of someone to accept me for myself?" her voice rising. "I cannot believe that you really feel that way, Nanuet. I do not think that it is too much to ask of anyone to accept their neighbor for who he or she is. And it is NOT O.K. with me that she judge me without the benefit of knowing who I am as a person. I refuse to accept such blind prejudice, regardless of its source."

"What exactly happened that made you think this way about Kate?" Nanuet asked. "Perhaps that will help me to understand better."

"She is very cold and condescending to me. You have seen it, and today when she approached me about her husband's service, she was all business as she usually is when she is around me. She seemed upset so I took her hand in a gesture of comfort. Well! She pulled her hand away so fast that you would have thought that I had placed a hot poker on her palm. I just wish I know why she despises me so. I just want to be her friend."

"First of all, do not take anger with me. I am only trying to help. I do not know why Kate acted the way she did. If you truly wish to know, perhaps you should ask her straight out. I understand you were being respectful because of the sensitive subject matter, but if it bothers you this much then you must talk with her."

"You are right. I am sorry to take my anger out on you. I will speak to her about it when we get back home. If I say anything to her now, I am sure that I will handle it poorly, just as I have with you. Will you forgive me?" she says rising off the bed and putting her arms around him.

"I think something can be arranged." Nanuet says with a sly grin. "He pulls her closer to him "This is a good start," and kisses her slowly and longingly.

Minerva laughs in delight at his response and her anger soon turns to a more pleasant emotion. She and Nanuet spend the remainder of the evening practice the art of forgiveness.

Kate spent a quiet night in her room at Big Nose Kate's. Ruby would be resting, Jake would be watching over her, Nanuet and Miss Florencia would be together, and she had no idea what Chester or Thom would be doing.

She sighed as she wrapped her dressing gown around her. Once again she had managed to offend the Priestess. That was getting to be a habit. She suspected Miss Florencia, not having grown up in the world Kate had, didn't understand that to take someone's hand implied great intimacy. Something Kate didn't feel, and the liberty taken made her uncomfortable. Even with the others, she still walked formally with the men. Only with Ruby did she take the liberties of an intimate friendship.

She picked up her book, wondering if she would ever understand that her formality was just that. The formality between people thrown together who did not know one another well.

Chester takes Thom to Big Nose Kate's. "Here's where I went when I came to Tombstone for the first time. You must be thirsty after the train ride."

Thom nods his head eagerly. "That's real nice of you, Mister Chester. Who's Big Nose Kate? Is that Miss Kate?"

Chester bursts out laughing. He takes a breath. "No, no. She's another Kate. Don't tell our Kate you said that."

"OK, Mister Chester."

Chester says, "You don't have to call me Mister Chester. Chester is just fine, Thom."

They enter the saloon and sidle up to the bar. Thom says, "Mister Greeley didn't want me to drink. He said it makes me angry. I don't want to be angry, Mister Chester."

"Well let's get some sasparilla, then. I promise it won't make you angry. Barkeep! A couple sasparillas, please." The bartender gives the drinks to Chester, who pays.

Thom is not used to being treated so nicely and makes sure to say thank you to the bartender when he brings the drink and a very enthusiastic thank you to Chester when he pays. "You are all so nice to Thom. I like being friends with you very much" He takes a big gulp of the sasparilla and smiles. "And this stuff is really yummy. I might need another one in a few minutes."

Chester smiles back and holds his glass up. "Cheers. Here's to a new start for you."

Thom looks back at Chester with a puzzled look on his face. Chester says, "It's a toast. Take your glass and tap it against mine."

"No, Mister Chester it's a glass. I know, I've cleaned a lot of them for Mister Greeley." He taps his glass against Chester's, though with a clunk.

"We'll work on that. Let's just drink."

Ruby is restless through the night, kicking and turning violently. At some point in the middle of the night she gets out of bed and throws up again into the small garbarge can. Moaning she rests her head on her arm on the can, unable to get off the floor. 

Jake gets up and sits on the floor next to her. "Katherine gave me a packet to make some tea, she said it would help you. It would taste foul but help you. Want me to brew it up?"

Ruby nods her head and moans again. She takes a deep breath in and tries to sit up. "Yes, that would be nice," she says tiredly.

He nods and looks around the room. Realizing he has nothing to heat water with, he makes his way down to the kitchen. There he heats some water in a rather unorthodox manner involving an oil lamp and a metal creamer. He steeps in the powder and makes his way upstairs. Back in the room, he gives her the pungent smelling brew. While she sits on the floor contemplating it, he moistens a towel and places it on the back of her neck.

"This smells very bad," Ruby comments. Hesitantly she continues, "I don't know if I should drink it..." Her voice trails off as she looks into the cup. "But seeing how you and Kate went through the trouble..."

She holds her nose and drinks the tea down as if it was a sharp beverage. She coughs and gags a couple of times but it stays down. She wipes her forehead and mouth with her hand as her eyes grow droopy. After a couple of tentative minutes she rests her head in Jake's lap and eventually falls back to sleep, this time seemingly more peaceful than the last.

Morning light comes and Ruby finds herself covered with a sheet and her head resting on Jake's thigh. He is laying on his back with a pillow from the bed under his head.

Ruby smiles softly. Her neck hurt from lying on Jake all night but the sweetness of him made her heart light. She sits up, putting her weight on her hands, and notices right away that she feels better. Still weak, but much better.

She leans down over Jake. "Morning baby."

Jake opens his eyes but does not move. "Yes. Morning it is. Feeling better?" He slowly flexes his back and winces. "Damn hard floors that Big Nose Kate has at her hotel."

"I do feel better." She glances around at their surroundings. "But I feel badly that I made you sleep on the floor last night," she says very sincerely.

"Heh," Jake says rising and wincing again, "do not worry yourself about that. Glad to be of service." He stands and stretches before offering her a hand up. "I am going to get cleaned up, eat and then off to see about finishing this business with Katherine's husband. Do you feel up to coming out, if not just rest some more. We have another long ride ahead of us today."

"I'm hungry, I want to eat. I think it will help with my strength. Maybe I should ask Nanuet to look at the spider bite. I will do that." Ruby takes Jake's offered hand. "Thanks baby, I really mean it. I would kiss you but ah... I need to brush my teeth," she says with an embarrassed little smile.

They get dressed and head down to breakfast. On the way Ruby says, "I can't wait to get home. I hope today goes by quickly."

Nanuet and Minerva fall into an exhausted sleep at some point late in the night. Nanuet nudges Minerva awake so that they will not sleep in too late and gather's their things. "Home, we will finally get back home today."

Minerva turns over lazily and stretches before rising. "Buenas Dias, Mi Amore. Have I made adequate amends for my outburst last night?" she teases. " Si, I will be happy to be home. I am anxious to see what progress has been made on the church while we have been away."

She rises and takes the 12 white candles and the statues from her bag and places them on the dresser. She recites a short prayer causing the candles to light and she gives her morning thanks, adding a special prayer to Minerva to give her the gift of patience when dealing with Katherine on what is sure to be a long slow ride.

They dress for the journey and the smiling couple make their way downstairs in search of breakfast.


----------



## orchid blossom

Kate waved to Ruby over her breakfast as she and Jake come downstairs. "You look well-rested this morning," she said once they were close enough.

"You have a wonderful sense of humor Katherine Kale," Ruby smiles. "But I do feel better. Maybe the tea helped? I'm going to ask Nanuet to take a look at the bite. I think it might be making the uh, other thing, worse."

"Anyway, I'm hungry! I want a big huge breakfast this morning. Then I want to go home."

"We all want to go home," Kate smiled. "I want to see Ginnie and everyone at the El Parador. Let's not go away again for a while."

"Only going away for good reasons," Ruby replies, pushing her hair off her face. "Jake is supposed to take me to Tucson. Anyway, I'm going home to sleep!"

The others show up at about the same time.

"Morning everyone. Hope you all slept better than I did."

"Nanuet, I was wondering if you could look over the bite I got two days ago. I think it's making me sick still."

"Sure, I can take a look" he says. "Show me where the bite is and tell me your symptoms."

Ruby reveals the back of her neck where the bite is and explains her nausea and weakness.

"Yes, you are still weak from the poison. I am not strong enough on my own to cure the poison. I don't believe it will get any worse. You need to rest, completely rest for a few days. I can help watch over you, make some poultices, herbs and such, that will help speed the process of healing. But you must understand if you do not rest you will not regain your strength."

"Exactly what I told her a couple days ago. But it's good to have some confirmation," Kate said.

Ruby nods in solemn understanding. "I will rest when I get home. I planned on it anyway. Thank you Nanuet. I might have to take you up on your offer until then. I do feel a bit better today."

Chester and Thom are the last to join the others at breakfast. Thom yawns heavily. "Good morning everybody. I am so hungry I could eat a horse," Thom says with a chuckle. "I hope they have pancakes here!"

Jake eats a hearty breakfast, having missed dinner the night before. He seems in a good mood but stays mostly quiet. When breakfast looks to be nearly finished Jake says, "Are you ready, Katherine?"

She took a deep breath. "I'm ready. We have to meet the men you hired at the cemetery, I take it?"

"That would seem best." Jake thinks better of making a joke about them digging up the wrong body. "Anyone else can join us later if they like." Looking around the table he adds, "We could use some food and water for the trip if someone wants to gather that up. It will be a slow ride I expect."

"I was going to speak to the kitchen about food after breakfast. I will see about getting enough food for all of us." Minerva says and quietly eats her breakfast.

"It will probably take a least a couple hours longer than the stage, if not more. I apologize for that, I know we're all anxious to be home." Kate stood up and kissed Ruby's cheek. "I'm glad to see you're feeling better. Jake, I'm ready whenever you are." 
"Wait a minute," Ruby says with a mouthful of food, "We're not taking the stage? How are we getting home, are we _riding_?"

"I guess we're riding with the casket, Ruby," Chester says.

Jake says, "I rented a carriage so we could pace the wagon moving the marker and casket."

"I'll go buy some waterskins," Chester offers. "It's getting hot out there. C'mon Thom. You're with me."

Thom who had been playing with the remainder of everybody's food, especially with the syrup immediately stood up and said "OK, let's get some skinny water stuff. It's hot!"

"Wipe your hands first. Shopkeeps ain't going to be happy at you getting syrup all over their stuff." Thom grabs a napkin and wipes his hands briefly. Chester sighs. "That'll have to do. Don't touch anything unless I ask you to, OK?"

"Yes, Mister Chester."

Chester says to the others, "We'll meet you back here in a couple hours." He and Thom look for a general store or leather goods store.

Once Nanuet is done addressing Ruby's insect bite he helps Minerva gather food and water for the trip. "I might have to spend some time tending to Ruby the next couple of days. The bite is not really healing yet. If she agrees to take it easy I can get her rid of the poison in a couple days."

As Nanuet and Minerva pack up the food they engage in light conversation. "This has all been very hard on everyone, especially Ruby. I am surprised that she is holding up as well as she is. That girl certainly has a lot of spunk!" she sighs. "I will be glad to get home and begin a normal life, whatever that may be. It has been one wild bronco busting ride after another since my arrival in Promise City. I only hope that the gods are ready to focus on some other mortal for a time and give us some peace for a while. Perhaps we will even have time for a proper courtship." she says wrapping her arms around his waist. "Speaking of courtships, I am sure that Chester is looking forward to getting home as well. He must miss Clarisse something awful."

"Well" Nanuet begins with a chuckle "I am not sure how much I know about proper courtships, but I will try if that is what you desire. As for Chester and Clarisse, it must be hard for her to be on the outside and Chester running off with us all the time. She seems to be a sweet girl and things seem to be working out for them despite all the craziness. Well I think that is enough food, hopefully it will be a nice quiet ride back to Promise City."

"From your lips to the gods’ ears." she laughs.

Kate took Jake's arm and walked to the town's Boot Hill, where they saw the large wagon and several strong looking men waiting for them. She pointed out which grave was Tom's, then watched as the slow work of exhuming him began.

The men very carefully removed the headstone and placed it in the wagon, draping it in a black cloth. Then the hard work of the digging began. Once they were far enough down they rigged up some ropes and slowly lifted the plain coffin from its first resting place.

Images flashed through Kate's mind of the day she stood here and watched the coffin lowered. Colby Tucker had been standing behind her and only a few others had been there. Including Virgil Earp. _What was he thinking as Tom was laid to rest?_ Many things about that day make much more sense now. Soon she would have another memory to replace these with. One where she said goodbye surrounded by people who cared for her and knowing Tom was where he wanted to be.

The men draped the coffin in black cloth as well then filled in the hole they had dug, leaving a concave spot in the ground. Kate sat next to the wagon driver as the other men took their seats around the coffin in the back. Jake walked alongside next to Katherine as the wagon went smoothly to Big Nose Kate's to pick up the others.

Once back at the hotel, Jake pays the workers and sends them on their way. The rental carriage is there waiting for them as well. Jake seeks out Ruby, who he finds sleeping in their room. "It is time to go."

While waiting for all the others to bring out their gear, Jake erects the carriage top to protect them from the sun. Once everyone is ready to leave he says, "We need a couple of us to drive the wagon and someone to drive this rig, and you," he says pointing at Ruby good naturedly, "to sit in the back of the rig and rest. We can always take turns driving, it can be tiring."

Jake places his long arms in a convenient location after checking them over. He helps the women into their seats. He takes one last look around Tombstone, runs a hand through his hair before placing his hat back at its slight angle and climbs up into his seat.

Ruby does as Jake tells her, she tries to take some rest in the carriage as they slowly drive along. She closes her eyes and rests her head as best she can.

Her thoughts drift to Kate and how relieving it should be for her to have this finalized. When they first met and Ruby had heard the story, she had felt bad for Kate but didn't really understand, she couldn't understand what it was like to lose someone like that. Now that she had Jake she could, she would be devastated without him, to lose him would such a blow as one never recovers from. Ruby knew in her heart it would probably kill her.

Without opening her eyes Ruby reaches for Kate and grasps her hand tightly in hers.

Kate squeezed back, then smoothed the hair back from Ruby's forehead and kissed it. "I love you sweetheart. You're going to be fine."

Ruby keeps her eyes closed but smiles. "So are you," she says softly.

For the first time today Kate felt tears in her eyes. "I know. I have all of you to help me."

Ruby decides it's time to find a more comfortable spot for her head, so she snuggles up to Kate and rests her head on her friends shoulder.

She stays very comfortable while she rests for the remainder of the ride to the ranch.

Kate spent much of the ride with her eyes following the wagon. Ruby seemed comfortable, so she tried not to fidget as they rode along. The closer they got to Promise City, the more her thoughts seemed to settle. It seemed odd, but she felt ready for this last step.

As the landscape became more familiar and they were getting near the ranch, Kate said, "We can take him inside the house to lie in state until tomorrow. Let's have the service at one o'clock. That should give everyone time to rest some before coming out. We'll need to find someone to dig the grave."

"Ok." Ruby rubs the sleep out of her eyes and then stretches. "Whatever you want Kate, we'll be here."

Ruby stands around idly, watching the men carry the casket inside with a shiver.

Chester clears his throat. "I could help. I only lasted one day at the mine, but I can handle a pick and shovel well enough."

"Thank you, Chester," Kate said simply. "We'll want to make sure to dig far enough way from the trunk of the tree so as not to disturb it's roots too much."

"I figure you'd rather not have strangers do this for him. Is there an easy way to find out how far out is safe?"

Kate spent a few minutes talking with Chester until they came to an agreement on a placing they thought wouldn't harm the tree. Once it was settled, she walked with the men back toward the carriage where the others waited. "Let's go the last mile and get everyone home," she said.

Jake makes himself scarce when Chester discusses digging. He wanders by Thom and tells the big man, "That nice Deputy Chester wants to talk to you about helping him do some digging."

Nanuet chuckles to himself over Jake's ploy. He walks up beside him and says "Jake, so unlike you to pick on someone simple minded and eager to please. I'm shocked." Nanuet then discusses with Chester what Kate told him about the placement of the hole and tell him that he will meet him here to help with the digging in the early morning. 

 "Hey, Indian, I am no bigot. I was going to see you next." Jake grins and walks away leaving Nanuet with Chester.

Thom walks over to Chester. "Mister Chester? Mister Jake wants me to talk to you about digging."

"Chester hides a smile with his hand. "He does, does he. Well, it wasn't a bad idea. Tomorrow, me and Nanuet are going to come back here and dig a grave for Miss Kate's husband. You want to come help?"

"I like to help."

"OK, then we'll ride out here together in the morning."

Minerva goes into the house where Senor Kale's casket has ben placed and says a few prayers over it. Remembering the undead that they have encountered so recently, she takes the precaution of sprinkling holy water over and around the casket to guard Senor Kale against evil spirits before she goes back outside and joins the others. 

Ruby takes Kate's arm for the last couple of steps. "Good job Kate," she says simply then gets back in the carriage.

The last mile back, usually a quick trip, seemed to take an eternity to Ruby. They had left so hurriedly and under such duress. At the time Ruby was not sure she would ever make it home and even if she did what the state of things would be having left the way they did.

But now she was happy, even if exhausted, that the return was imminent, no matter what the state of affairs was. She was going to be home.

A happy, weary smile comes to her face as Promise City comes into view. She sits like a child with an itch, anxious to get off the carriage.

Nanuet sits quietly with Minerva on the short trip back to Promise City from the ranch. He takes in the scenery, almost breathing it in. He remembers every bird, every flower, and every bit of scenery. "How do you all feel about meeting for dinner together at the El Parador, a bit of Dorita's cooking would hit the spot I think."

"Si that is a fine idea. I will go home and tell Bea that I have returned and then I will have a long, hot bath.

They finally arrive in Promise City. Ruby steps off the carriage and breathes a sigh of relief. When she left she hadn't been sure she would make it back, at least not without fangs. But they had done their job, Colin Turner was dead. And if he wasn't... they had scared him and he wouldn't come back. She hoped anyway.

She turns to Kate. "I am sure you want to get some rest. But maybe when you see Mr. Gonzales you can ask him to look at these?" She hands her a pair of gloves and some bullets. "Not sure he'll know about these," she points to the bullets, "We might have to have Jake take them to Pierre." Ruby smiles at Kate then turns to Thom.

"Thom, can you help with our bags? Follow us, we're going home." Thom obediently obeys by picking up all the bags. He says nothing, looking wide eyed around the city, much larger than he was used to.

After Jake throws his weapons bag onto his shoulder Ruby takes his hand and they begin heading home. She smiles when she sees the Lucky Lady come into view. She glances sideways at Jake, watching his reaction of seeing the Saloon closely.

He sees the familiar red letters but is still drawn as always to the queen of hearts that substitutes for the letter 'a'. "The Chubby Baby bed may have been fun, but I am surely looking forward to being in my own bed, in my own place." He chuckles. "Home still seems like something strange to me, though I must admit I like it. Having a place to call home."

Ruby giggles, "I agree. It is strange. But you know what?" she smiles at him, "To me home is really wherever you are Jake." She squeezes his hand and they enter the Saloon.

They stop to make their mandatory greetings to Niles and Harry. They introduce Thom and briefly tell how he is now going to live at the Lucky Lady. Ruby instructs Thom to listen to Niles and Harry, and Jeff, whom he will be working with the most. Ruby asks Harry to show Thom to one of the spare rooms.

Suddenly the puppies come bounding into the Saloon and almost knock Ruby over. She is amazed at how much they have grown in the past week and she spends some time hugging, kissing and petting them.

Soon after they go eagerly up to their room. Jake walks right in but Ruby stops at the door, staring inside.

Jake drops his gear and looks back at Ruby standing in the doorway. He says nothing and goes about hanging up his duster.

Ruby takes a very deep breath as Jake goes about his unpacking. She takes another small step but does not move further into the room. As she looks about she is overwhelmed with feelings, wanting to feel safe and secure, instead she feeling dread as she looks over to her bed and finally to the window. Her lip starts to tremble and her eyes begin to fill with tears. "We can't stay here anymore," she says softly.

"Are you sure?" He says turning towards her. "We have a bouncer for protection, a cook, friends and the convenience of just walking down stairs to go to work. But if you, we, cannot, well I suppose we should start inquiring around for a house." Jake continues about his business as if what she said was no more momentous than telling him the weather was going to change.

"But none of them can stop... him... if he IS still alive." She continues quickly, "I mean, I don't think he is but just in case...Or others like him..." She pouts, "I LOVE this room Jake."

"Perhaps a way could be found to ward this room, or even the whole saloon. If not, or if even that does not make you feel secure, then you will just have to enjoy decorating a new room." He stops again and looks at her, "You need to make this decision alone, I will not influence you. Whatever you decide on this matter is fine with me, really it is." Jake gives her a friendly smile, one without a concern in the world.

Ruby nods solemnly, "I will think about it and decide. There is no rush." She takes a few more hesitant steps into the room before finishing the way a little more confidently. She plops down on the bed, running her hands over the fluffy blankets. "I did miss this so..."

Jake flops into the stuffed chair. "Yep. No rush." He tosses his hat across to the table. "I hate to give in, you know, but sometimes it is better to move on. I am sure you will make a good choice."

"I hope so," but thinks Our lives may depend on it... Ruby tries to push the bad thoughts from her mind as she pulls her feet up onto the bed. "Unpacking can wait," she says tiredly as her voice fades, "I wasn't kidding about sleeping for days..."

Minerva leaves the others and heads back to the Comstock House. Dirty and tired and not wanting to have to explain where she has been, she very quietly sneaks up the stairs to her room. She kicks off her riding boots and slumps into a chair, too tired to move another step. _"Praise the gods, I am back,"_ she thinks looking around the familiar room. _"I was not sure I would ever see this place again."_

After a time she begins to unpack, placing her precious statues back on her dresser and arranging candles around them. She throws her dirty clothes in a pile and fishes out her books on the undead along with the two other books that belonged to the monster slayer. She shudders thinking about how he met his end and not wanting to dwell on such dark thoughts stuffs the books into her trunk and slams the lid. Hopefully I will never ever have a use for them again.

She glances out the window and catches a glimps of the church in the corner of her eye. She rushes to the window amazed and pleased with it's progress. She also notices that her house is is partially erected. "Oh! It is going to be beautiful!" she says aloud and claps her hands.

Newly energized and tired of looking like the weary traveler, she decides to make herself extra pretty for Nanuet. She picks out a special outfit and some sweet smelling toiletries and heads to Gilson’s Bath house before meeting her sweetheart for dinner at the El Parador.

Minerva scents the water with fragrant oils and sinks into the tub where she soaks until her skin is soft and rosy from the heat. Stepping from the tub she slips into a creamy yellow gown that accents her olive complexion and coal black hair. She combs her silken tresses until they gleam and leaves her hair down to fall in dark waves upon her bare shoulders. She dabs on sweet smelling perfume. She spins in front of the mirror. "There! Now I feel like my self." She smiles in satisfaction, picks up her parasol and strolls over to the El Parador to meet Nanuet for dinner.

Once back in the town Nanuet took his leave of Minerva and headed to the grove. He took his time checking over the plants and animals of his little oasis tending to whatever needed tending to. He washed up and changed into a spare set of clothing, rebraided his hair and then headed over to the El Parador to meet anyone who was there at dinner time. He immediately noticed Minerva and the extra efforts she had made for their meeting.

"Minerva, you look stunning! If I knew we were dressing up I would have done better than this" he says pointing to his usual casual dress.

Kate made the short walk back to the El Parador alone. Not because she didn't want company, but because she knew the others were tired and wanted to get to their own beds or baths as soon as possible.

She had not been inside the Cantina more than a few seconds before Dorita was hurrying over and embracing her, then trying to get her into a chair with a plate.

"I'll eat upstairs with your Grandfather," Kate promised her. "Is Ginnie with him?"

"Si, probably asking questions, questions, questions. You stay here for a while, answer questions and give us a break!"

Kate laughed and went up to her room where she deposited her bags and changed into a fresh dress. She let her hair down and didn't bother fixing it at all before she went into her teacher's rooms. The scene from downstairs was repeated here with Ginnie and Mr. Gonzales welcoming her home and demanding the story of what had happened.

She spent the next hour or so detailing their trip and what happened. Finally, Kate got out the items Ruby had given her and said, "We know these are magical, but not what they do. Perhaps one of the things I should learn when we start our lessons again is how to discover the purposes of items like these so will not have to beg you for help so often," she smiled and handed him the gloves and bullets.

"I will have to wait until tomorrow, as I have not studied the appropriate spell today."

"That's fine," Kate said, and settled in for good relaxing time with these people whom she had missed so while she was gone.


----------



## orchid blossom

Ruby sleeps all through the night into the next day, as late as she can and still get ready for Tom's service.

When she finally gets out of bed she searches through her closet for something suitable. Even her black clothes were on the racy side, but she was sure Kate would understand. She uses a black velvet ribbon to pull her long hair back and tiredly sighs. She knew she needed more sleep and planned on going right back to bed after this was over.

Jake was already downstairs and ready so they both head over to the El Parador to pick up Kate.

Once at the El Parador they sit and wait, and it's only moments before Dorita shoves plates of food at them. Ruby pushes food around with her fork while she waits for Kate to come down.

Kate took her time dressing for the service. The black gown was simple but elegantly made; the richness of its fabrics making up for its lack of ornamentation. A ribbon of black velvet was entwined through the elaborately arranged tresses pinned up on the back of her head. Gloves followed, and Kate carefully buttoned the three buttons along the wrist of each one. Lastly a small hat with a black veil was pinned into her hair.

Ginnie had no black clothes, but she had never met Tom herself. Kate had the girl wear the green dress she'd worn for the Lucky Lady's opening, and tied black ribbons around the bottoms of her braids.

She took a deep breath and she and Ginnie went downstairs to the Cantina where Ruby was already waiting. "Dorita will be upset if you don't actually eat that," she said as she joined them.

Ruby gives a small smile. "That's ok then, she can be mad." She pushes the plate away then stands. "You look nice Kate, and you too Ginnie. Are you ready? Minerva, Nanuet, Chester and Thom are meeting us out there." Ruby doesn't mention why.

"We're ready, Tom's waited long enough. And of course, if I sit down Dorita will have a plate in front of me."

Kate took Ginnie's hand and walked out into the street. She let Jake help her into the carriage and was quiet on the short ride out to the ranch, thinking of what she might say.

Ruby glances at Jake after Kate leaves but says nothing.

Ruby also makes the trip in silence, not really knowing what to say. After they get off the carriage, she sticks close to Jake as they walk to the spot that Kate had designated. The hole was already dug and Minerva, Nanuet, Chester and Thom were all waiting for them.

Ruby sighs as they walk over. She nears Kate and squeezes her arm but then go back to standing quietly near Jake.

The procession of mourners makes their way to the tree where Thomas Kale is to be laid to rest. The men lead the procession while the women, led by Minerva, adorned in black robes, follows along behind the carriage that carries the body of Katherine’s husband.

Ruby sings a traditional Greek lament.

_My love, I loved you well, I kept you well. I kept you as musk in the box and wire in the reed. I kept you as a silver lamp, which lit up the home. Now the wire has rusted, the musk has lost its fragrance, now the silver lamp has fallen and shattered._

The solemn group halts beside the tree that Katherine has chosen as Tom’s final resting place. Katherine’s soft breathing mingles with the sound of the leaves rustling in the gentle breeze.

Nanuet, Jake and Chester stand silently and on an unspoken command, gently lift the wooden casket from the carriage and place it beside the mound of freshly dug earth.

When all is in readiness, Minerva steps forward and sprinkles oil upon the lid and recites: "We are gathered here on this day to celebrate the life of Thomas Kale. Not only the wonderful life that he lived as husband and friend upon this earth, but also his new life.

At the moment of death, Thomas Kale obtained a higher level of consciousness. He has met Charon, crossed the lake and passed through the underworld to reside in Elysium, the wondrous realm located at the western end of the earth, which is inhabited by those who have lived an exemplary life in the favor of Zeus. Those who reach this heaven are shown sample lives and returned to the earth… born to a new life of their choosing. I say to you, do not mourn! For although we do not recognize him, Thomas Kale is alive and well, for he was a good man."

The priestess places a crown of celery on the head of the casket and stepping up to Katherine, silver dagger in hand, shears off a lock of the widow’s hair and places it on the casket alongside the crown. Once the ceremony is complete the entire group begins to sing and move around the casket in a pattern resembling a dance.

After Miss Florencia cut a lock of her hair, and before the round of the grave, Kate stepped forward and spoke.

“I’ve been blessed,” she began quietly. “I was blessed to spend the last five years with Tom. I am blessed to carry him within me for the rest of my days.

When I first stepped off the train in Tombstone and learned that Tom had died; that’s when I failed him, as I continued to do for the next several months by trying to die and follow him. I didn’t realize it then, not through the alcohol haze of my time in Tombstone, nor when I stopped eating. After Ruby told me how he’d really died I gave up all pretense and just stopped living altogether. I never would have taken a desperate action to follow him; I didn’t even have the strength to be honest with myself about what I was doing.

I say I failed him because he taught me the strength I needed to live beyond his passing. He was first ill early in our marriage. He caught a fever, but he fought it and recovered. We both knew he would never be as strong as he had been, but we hoped for the best and went on with our lives. Later when he was ill again and struggled so long, he taught me strength, courage, and determination.

As painful as it was to watch him suffer, I treasure those times together. We were lucky to be able to talk about what I would do if the worst happened. I know that he didn’t want me to stop living when he did. He didn’t want me to stay in black for long, nor to spend years waiting to move on. We mourned together over the children we’d never had, and he made sure I understood that I was not to give up my dream of a family if he had to leave me.

My life had always been nearly idyllic. Cared for and loved, there was not a thing that I could want done that couldn’t be arranged. Yet with his illness I had to learn more and more to depend on myself. I learned to nurse him and others. With him I’d learned to train horses, and watching him struggle I learned strength and perseverance, and passion for life.

Only in the last few weeks have I really begun to honor those things. He will continue to live as I carry on and live his lessons with the courage and passion he taught me.”

Kate knelt down and laid her hand on the casket. The tears that had only threatened through the rest of the morning now spilled over, but they were quiet tears. “I will live, Tom, and I will pass your spirit to your son.” She stayed kneeling there until the tears passed, with each tear burying her own guilt and shame until she felt only the peace of truly letting him move on.

Ruby watches the ceremony from next to Jake. Gripping his hand tightly she fidgets and can't seem to focus or stay still for too long. She keeps rubbing her neck, looking away, tugging on her hair, all her normal signals of discomfort.

After giving Kate her time alone Ruby steps forward and places a freshly picked red wildflower on the casket. She moves to Kate and hugs her tightly, the only thing she could do now for her friend. "Are you ready to leave?" Ruby asks quietly.

Kate returned the embrace warmly. She looked back at the casket. "I'm ready," she said quietly. "Really ready this time." Kate slipped her arm in Ruby's and started the short walk to her little house on the ranch. About halfway there she turned and looked back just in time to see the top of the casket disappear into the earth. With a final sigh she leaned a bit on Ruby and continued on to the house.

Knowing that Katherine is not ready to accept her comfort, Minerva heeds Nanuet's advice and leaves her be, instead staying behind to perform a final blessing before the casket is lowered into the ground.

Once the last shovel of dirt is poured over the grave, she makes her way back to the house with the men to partake in the final part of the burial ritual 'the feast'.

Inside the house the new stove was lit, and several dishes were already warming in the oven. Dorita was there too, tending some pots on the stove. Kate walked over and kissed her cheek. "Sonoma?" she asked, nodding to the oven.

"Yes, Sonoma make those for you, but had to go. Now you two help," she said, handing out aprons.

Ruby gulps as she takes the apron. "I'm not sure Kate wants me burning down her new house." Dorita gives her 'the look' so she hastily dons the apron and waits for instructions. Dorita orders them around and they do as instructed. Ruby keeps a close eye on Kate, who seems sad but not about to breakdown.

By the time the men return the table is set with steaming hot food. Ruby wanders over to Kate. "You doing alright?"

"I'm alright. I waited a long time for this and now that it's over it seems strange." Kate stopped and finished taking off her apron. "It seems like there was always just one more thing to do, but not anymore. Nothing more to do but get on with living my life."

"Getting on with living is a very big adventure Kate. It's time. I think we'd all like to get on with that grand adventure." Kate notices the tired smile that comes to Ruby's face when Jake walks in the room. "So, dinner? And then on with life."

"Which for you means back to bed. I know it must have been hard for you to get up to come out here today," Kate said and hugged her before they sat down.

When everyone had a glass of wine Kate lifted hers and said, "To the first gathering in this new home, built on the dream I had with Tom. To this meal in his memory, and the many to come which his spirit will bless.

My thanks to you all."

Nanuet stands and lifts her glass. "That is wonderful Kate, his dreams and his spirit certainly live on. I commend you for your perseverance and will to make this dream a reality. I for one am glad I could be part of today."

Ruby quickly pulls her glass from her lips with a guilty look as Kate begins her toast. She holds up her glass and smiles softly as she speaks. She says nothing, taking a sip when Kate is done with her speech. She keeps her head down and is quiet though most of dinner.

Minerva sits quietly throughout the meal, picking at her food and sipping her wine, content to listen and watch her friends chat amiably with one another and provide the comfort to Katherine that she could not.

The friends all raise their glasses to toast with Kate. After the meal is over the women help clean up and they make the trip back to Promise City quietly.

Ruby makes sure to hug Kate and double check that she is alright before leaving her at the Cantina.

After the service Ruby makes good on her promise and does return to her bed. Rather than completely sleep for three days she sleeps and rests, only coming out of her room occasionally, spending most of her time alone. She does venture out to make one stop at Pierre’s Gun Shop. But otherwise Jake notices she is distant, not just from everyone but from him also. She seems to be lost in her thoughts but Jake just guesses it's healing from the spider bite.

Kate only stayed at the Cantina long enough to change into her leathers and put her hair in one long braid. Ginnie changed into an everyday dress, and the two rode back out to the ranch on one horse.

Sonoma was waiting for them, and together they went out to the new grave. With her friend's help, Kate planted two wildflower seedlings in the mound of earth. Sonoma then cast a spell encouraging them to grow strong and healthy.

Ginnie went off to gather components with the help of one of the botanical magic books, and Kate spent a quiet hour sitting next to the grave and listening to the babble of the brook as it flowed by. It was a peaceful place. Tom would be able to rest there, and Kate could sit there and find the quiet that she often needed.


----------



## orchid blossom

The main action of the adventure ends here, although there is quite a bit left to be posted in the story hour.

There will be a few more posts of Jake and Ruby wrapping up their subplot. After that, I'll be adding in Interludes that were played by the individual characters while the main adventure was going on.  The Interludes take place during the time between "Here There Be Vampires," and the next module, "Ballots and Bullets."  Each Interlude features one or two of the player characters on a side adventure or just dealing with some of thier own personal storylines.


----------



## orchid blossom

Aftermath Part I

Over the next few weeks Kate split her time between the ranch and preparing her school. Nights when she didn't have to be at the Lucky Lady she spent at the ranch house. She got far in the training of several of the horses and helped Sonoma with whatever tasks didn't need a skilled hand.

Back in town the desks from Mr. Rixton were installed in the schoolroom. The blackboard arrived and was mounted on the wall, and a sturdy table and chair for her were placed at the front of the room. She continued to work on her curriculum and visited the families who planned to enroll children, asking them what they wanted out of the school and testing the children to find out what skills they already had.

She also made sure to make time to see her friends and made sure she spent plenty of time with Ginnie. For a few days after the service she saw concerened glances, but those faded as she showed she meant to live on and find happiness. She took her own lessons with Mr. Gonzales and spent some time with Conrad, both of them trying to find footing in relation to each other.

Early the third day after they returned from Thomaswell Ruby begins to stir. Her eyes slowly open; just as the morning light starts filtering into their room. She watches the small particles of dust dance through the light on their never ending journey through the air. She blinks a few times, not wanting to really wake up, knowing what the day should bring. Should, if she can gather the strength to do what she thinks is right. Finally she was feeling better physically, now she needed to make other things right.

She turns her head to the left, finding Jake in his usual spot next to her. Lying on his belly, his face smushed into his pillow, an arm and a leg hang off the bed while he snores lightly, letting her know he is still very much asleep. His hair was getting long, and some wild strands cover his eyes. Ruby smiles contentedly, even in his sleep her lover managed to make her heart flutter with delight and longing. He was so handsome and charming in the most perfect roguish way, stealing Ruby’s heart out from under her, even against her own will. She realized long ago that her real true downfall in life was him. She reaches over and pushes the hair off his face. He was peaceful now, even though he had once told her he didn’t feel peaceful, he looked it. Maybe now he would feel it, now that the drama of the past few months was over.

Ruby sighs as she thinks over how much her life had changed since January. She had always hoped things would be different but when they weren’t time after time, it started to wear on her and she had started to lose hope. Promise City was only a name at the time she ran from her last town, but it seemed as good, or bad, as any other town. Funny how she hadn’t really thought it would be different here but back in Tombstone she promised herself she would stay out of trouble and try harder this time to make it work.

Course, she had done that in every other town she had been in too. But something seemed different right from the start, that day on the stage. Meeting two of the people who would become her best friends, Nanuet and Katherine, and letting herself get involved with them was the first step towards her new life.

Not a week later she had met the gambler Silver Jake Cook, having saved him from their wordy friend Chumbley. There was something about Jake even then, and Ruby and Kate had led him back to the El Parador and let him tag along, or more accurately, let him get involved in their troubles.

How lucky for all of them that they did. Despite his protests Jake HAD become the leader of their little tribe, the one they all looked to, the one who looked out for them and their interests in the end, and the one who kept them all together.

And what started out as almost any other seduction and one night stand had morphed into what Ruby thought would be a lifetime of love, romance, companionship and adventure. She had found a best friend and lover all in one, sitting red eyed and hung over at a saloon in some town that fateful morning.

Now it was three days since they had returned from Thomaswell. Before they left Jake and Ruby had started talking about their future, or more precisely Ruby had begun thinking over her future plans for her once aimless life. Jake had given her reason to want more and he helped her to be more than she ever thought she could be. But she knew things weren’t right between them and she needed some time alone to straighten her own thoughts and feelings out. She didn’t want Jake to feel pressured but everything she said seemed to come out that way. All which led to today’s little trip.

She slowly rolls over in their bed, pulling herself onto Jake’s back. She lets the warmth and weight of her body cover him gently and gradually so not to startle him. She pulls her hair to one side and it cascades, covering the back of Jake’s head and back. She leans her face close to him and letting her lips brush his ear, in a husky-just-woke-up-seductive voice she calls to him in a whisper, “Jacob…Jacob wake up…”

His first response is more a grunt than a word followed by, "...is it morning?"

"Yes, sleepy head, it is early morning." Ruby runs her hands up and down Jake's arms, leaving her arms lying on his. She snuggles contentedly, nuzzling his neck until she again whispers in his ear, "What are you dreaming about?"

He grunts again before replying groggily, "That no one was shooting at me and I could sleep late."

"Oh." She should have suspected that Jake wouldn't like to be woken up, hell, she didn't like to be woken up either. But she knew what was coming this day and he didn't... “Sorry," she says softly. She gently rolls off him, back to her own spot on the bed, back to looking at the dust fall through the light.

A minute goes by and Jake manages to mumble out through the pillow, "What's wrong?"

Without turning her head Ruby replies, "Why does there have to be something wrong? Just because I was hoping you were dreaming about me like I was dreaming about you and..." she turns her head towards Jake, "You wanted to be with me..." She pulls the sheet up higher, "I'm sorry I woke you up, go back to sleep."

"There doesn't have to be something wrong...," Jake rolls over on his side, "...but when my Ruby is in a good mood a little thing like me sleeping doesn't keep her from saying or doing what she really wants." Jake yawns and rubs the back of his hand across one sleepy eye.

Ruby lips rise into a smile. He was right, and that was the whole point of what she was about to do. "You're right you know." She pushes the wild strands that had fallen back into Jake's eyes away off his face again. "I wanted to make love."

Even with his eyes still struggling to rise from their sleepy state, his mouth manages his famous smirk. "That is a world better than being shot at. Heck, I put myself through getting shot at to be here for this." He manages to pry his eyes open without losing the lopsided smile.

Ruby smiles even wider, "And when my Jake is in a good mood that is exactly what I would expect him to say." She rolls to her side to face Jake and she kisses him softly for a few long moments while running her fingers through his hair.

She pulls her head back to look at him and sighs longingly. "It's too late though. You were right, I'm not myself."

"Not yourself? Those feel like Ruby's lips. Hey, Gonzalez didn't make a Ruby disguise for Katherine did he?" He puts a comical look of shock on his face. "No, couldn't be. No one else can kiss like that."

Ruby bites her lip, pondering something for a moment before she leans in and kisses Jake again. "No one kisses me like you do either baby. I love that about you." She kisses him again, then pulls her face back again, resting her head on the pillow, keeping her hand on Jake's face. She stays like that for a long time, just staring at her lover.

"Jake, I do have something to tell you," she says finally. Ruby takes a deep breath in and holds it. "I just wish you could tell me you won't get mad first but I know that isn't to be." She exhales, but only slightly. "I'm going away for a little while… I'm leaving Promise City."

"See, there is something wrong." He sits up. "Is someone sick? Where do you need to go?

“I told you that you were right.” She lets the rest of the air out of her lungs slowly in a huge exhale. This is the part I was NOT looking forward to. “Baby, do you truly believe that I love you?”

"Yes." He says the word slowly and clearly. The bemusement from his joking is long gone from his face.

“If you love me, you have to let me do this.” She knows her words sting, but after going over and over in her mind, this was the only thing she could think of to do. She also sits up and places her palm flat on Jake’s back. “You know I love you, you just said that you did. I do love you, more than anything.” Holding the sheet up around her she continues, “I need to go somewhere that isn’t here. I need time, time to think and figure things out. Time to be… alone.”

Before he can interrupt she continues, “Have no doubt that I know in my heart that we are meant to be together. But baby, we’ve promised each other forever and I’m starting to think that neither of us truly knows what that means. Following my heart is not something I let myself do in a very long time, a very long time, not until you.” She keeps her eyes averted from Jake’s gaze while she speaks. “I have to figure out what I want for my future.”

So it has finally come, Jake thinks but his face is unreadable. "Free, is that what you are saying? You want me to give you back your freedom?"

Ruby smiles softly and keeps her hand on Jake’s back. “There is an old saying, ‘If you love someone set them free. If they don’t return they were never really yours to begin with. But if they DO return to you, they are yours forever.’ Maybe it’s true, maybe it’s stupid, I don’t know.”

Ruby shrugs. “I never thought we weren’t free Jake. I never felt that way. That is why I love you so much. I am myself with you, I give myself to you and yet I still feel free. If that’s what giving up your freedom is truly like, I’d gladly give it you.” She pauses and ponders. “I guess you DO feel that way though, that I’ve taken your freedom, or you wouldn’t have said that. And I don’t want you to feel that way. Ever. That’s just part of Silver Jake Cook, I know that. And if you don’t feel free with me…” her voice trails off and her eyes go unfocused as she pretends to look out the window.

Then she speaks suddenly, “What do we really know about love and the future anyway? You and I are just a gambler and a saloon girl trying to make their way in this lonely, harsh world, gambling on our future together. And I think we’ve been doing a pretty good job of it. But like you’ve said, how long can it last before we mess it up? And how hurt are we going to be when we DO mess it up?” She repeats a question that she’s asked recently, “How can we promise each other forever if we don’t even know how we work? Leave it to our hearts to figure out? My heart hasn’t done too well for me in the past. That doesn’t seem like good odds.” She continues very softly, “As you can see, I’m confused.”

"You'll forgive me if I am surprised and confused too. I didn't say I felt like I had no freedom. I was just trying to understand what you are telling me...." He gets up out of bed and pulls on his trousers. "I don't think I am going to understand. You love me but your heart says you should be somewhere else but you don't want your heart to figure things out because it hasn't done well in the past. You want your freedom but you already have it." Jake shakes his head to and fro on his way to the table on which rests the decanters. He pours himself a large glass of whiskey. "I'm not a quitter, I don't fold on a hand when I think I can win the pot, when I want that pot very badly." He takes a drink from the glass. "If I love you I'll let you do this..." Jake turns away from her but just ends up facing the mirror and looking at her that way. "Strange isn't it that you say something to someone, something that you think comes right from your heart, something that you really believe to be true and then come to find out that maybe you shouldn't have said it, that it wasn't always true."

Ruby watches Jake dress from her spot on the bed. “No, you’re not going to understand, I already know and accept that. It’s not my heart telling me to spend some time alone, it’s my head. I never said anything about freedom, that was all you. This is what I mean!” In frustration she smacks the bed. “Things get said and one person means them one way and they come out totally another. I don’t ever want to think you aren’t saying things to me that you want to say but I’m confused. I don’t know what you were trying to say and you keep telling me I got it wrong but you don’t explain any better and I still don’t understand. Why don’t you explain it to me so I do understand?”

As Jake turns to face her again, he notices that her bags are packed. He looks at them for a minute before he moves the rest of the way to face her. "I didn't mean me, not what I said. A few weeks ago I asked you a question and you told me 'I always want you to follow me'. It seems that is changed." He drinks from the glass, swallows and drinks again. "I gather you have made up your mind to catch the morning stage." He vaguely waves his hand holding the glass towards her bags. "I have no where else to go, no where else I'd rather be. You can choose to get on the stage or ask me anything you want as many times as you want for as many days as you want."

Jake leans his head back and drains the rest of the glass. "It feels like a long time ago that I said I won't leave you alone until you convince me that you really don't want me around." He walks over to the side table again and fills up his empty glass so that it nearly spills over the top. "You always were a smart girl, you have me." He quickly drinks enough out of the glass so he can walk without spilling it. "It is cruel enough to make me suffer through this, do not ask me to explain it to the others. Tell them yourself, leave them a note or find someone else to explain it to them. I won't pretend that everything is just fine." Uncharacteristically he turns his eyes away from hers. "If you decide that there is no future here for you, don't come back to tell me. I don't think I could do this again." Jake walks across the room to the door way. "A stronger or wiser man would not let you go. As you said, I'm just a gambler."

Jake stands in the door way, bare foot, his hair tousled and only wearing wrinkled trousers. He rapidly drinks from the glass again, spilling whiskey down his chin. He finally looks back at her sitting on the bed. "This is a deplorable test of whether I love you or not, one where I cannot prevail. I do love you Ruby West, I will not hinder you from traveling any path that your heart or head chooses. All that is left for me is to wonder if I will regret this day for the rest of my life or not." He looks down, as if he is going to say something else but instead leaves the room.

“Jake…” Ruby chokes out but suddenly finds him gone and she is left alone in the quiet of the morning. Not even the puppies stayed, they had bounced out when Jake left the room. Ruby tries to blink back her tears but they come anyway. That went as badly as I could imagine, she thinks. Why do you think you have to do this anyway and hurt him so? “I never said I wasn’t coming back!” she cries out to no one. She continues to cry for a few more moments before stubbornly wiping her eyes.

She slowly slides off the bed, making sure her legs will stand underneath her. The room is growing dark, a storm brewing outside and Ruby needs to light a candle to see. Perfect, it matches my mood. She numbly dresses, putting on her normal travel dress, jacket and hat. Her wild hair refuses to be tamed under her hat but today she could care less. Looking at her red eyes in the mirror, she takes a moment to caress the heart shaped earrings that never leave her ears. As she does, her ruby ring sparkles in the candle light, still residing on her left hand ring finger. She had ‘accidentally’ forgotten to move it to a less provocative finger after their last adventure was over. A few more tears stream down her face before she turns her back on her image.

She picks up her bag and stands near the door, taking a long look around her room. Stepping back in, she picks up Jake’s worn and crumpled shirt, lying on the floor from the night before. Putting it to her nose and inhaling she closes her eyes and takes in every second of her favorite scent. Then she stuffs the shirt in her bag, on top of the picture of her and Jake that had been placed there so lovingly. Nothing really could be the same now.

Slowly descending the familiar stairs to the sound of thunder rumbling, she holds her head high when she reaches the bottom. Taking a big breath in she takes the final step down and looks into the saloon. It is empty and the front door is swung open. On the bar is a glass as empty as the saloon. It is not one of the bar glasses, but one of the fine quality drinking glasses from their room.

Ruby sighs as she fights the urge to find Jake and run to him, to embrace him, to apologize, to ask him to take her to bed like she planned that morning, to beg him to forget what she said. Without saying a word to anyone, and with fresh tears falling down her face, Ruby West leaves her home, the Lucky Lady Saloon and the man that she loves more than anything.

Ruby stands in the pouring rain, bag in hand, numbly staring at the coach in front of her while she gets soaked. People run all around in the muddy streets, trying to get out of the unusual torrential downpour. “Are you alright?” Chuck Nevers yells to her from atop the stage. “Miss West, are you alright?” Ruby blinks as she snaps out of her thoughts. She takes Mr. Nevers hand, climbs into the stage and takes a seat near the window. She keeps her head down, ignoring the other passengers, and hopes her tears are mistaken for raindrops. Leaning her head against the window she closes her eyes and hopes for this trip to soon be over.

…………………………………………………………………………………

Chuck Nevers pull up his collar on his jacket and curses the gods for the horrendous weather. 4 hours of this… he shakes his head, I must be crazy… They are only 10 minutes out of town and he is already soaked through and cold.

He hears a strange noise coming from below him. He looks back and down to find the sound and discovers Miss Ruby West with her head sticking out the window, screaming to him. He quickly slows the horses and the worry can’t be hidden on his face as he jumps off the coach. “What’s wrong?” he asks frantically as Ruby swings the door of the stage open. She barely answers him as she hops up on the open door frame and stretches for her bag. “Miss West, what are you doing?” he asks in disbelief.

“I have to go back,” Ruby replies, “I have to go back NOW.” She jumps up a little until she catches a piece of her bag and it falls to the ground. She hops off the stage and grabs her bag. “It’s ok Mr. Nevers,” she yells though the rain, “I know what I’m doing...” The passengers in the coach look at her like she has gone mad. 

Chuck says, “Let me take you…” but before he can finish Ruby is already running through the rain, back to Promise City, bag in hand, as fast as she can. He looks back to the passengers inside the stage.

One of them comments, “I thought she was asleep and then she sat up and said something about starry nights?” Chuck shakes his head and watches Ruby disappear into the rain.


----------



## orchid blossom

Aftermath Part II

As she runs through the mud and rain she starts tiring quickly. Then she realizes her velvet jacket and traveling dress are soaking up the drenching rains and weighing her down. She stops and drops her bag. Working quickly as she can, she pulls off her hat, jacket and dress, leaving them in the grass next to the well traveled road. She picks up her bag and, like it was perfectly normal to be in the rain in her undergarments, she starts running back to town.

45 minutes later she arrives, soaked to the bone and drenched all the way through. Shivering and weary she runs into the Lucky Lady and screams out, “Jake!” at the top of her lungs. Then she notices Pedro Gonzalez coming down the stairs inside the saloon. "Ah, Senorita you is here. You boy, he take his horse and ride away. Grant say he look upset. He no wear all his clothes and smell like whiskey. Grant try to talk to him but he push Grant away and say need Ruby's place. You boy muy loco ride away in storm waving whiskey bottle." He stops for a moment then looks her up and down. “And what you doing no dress? And wet? You ARE all loco around here!”

Ruby doesn’t answer but instead turns and forces her tired legs to run to the El Parador. She hurriedly readies her horse and rides out through the rain to her favorite spot, upstream of the old mill.

As she near the spot she notices a shadowy figure outlined by the lightening strikes. She squints and when she can finally make it out she sees Jake's horse, running away from the area riderless. Trying not to panic she guides her stallion after the wayward horse, grabbing the reins and forcing it to follow her quickly near the river. She hops off and ties the horses hastily to a strong tree. She puts her hand up to her eyes to try to see through the downpour.

The rain is falling hard and the wind occasionally picks up and blows the rain nearly sideways. Her favorite spot looks very different with the grass pounded flat by the heavy rain, the leaves on the trees folded and drooping, and the sounds of the stream swollen with rain masked by the heavy downpour. In the middle of all this a single figure sits on the ground near the stream. His muddy shirtless back is streaked from the rain. Water drips steadily from his brown hair that is soaked and sticking to his head. One hand holds a bottle while his other rests palm up on his knee. The man seems to be staring down at his hand and has not noticed the sound of her horse.

Ruby approaches him slowly. Saddened she has made her lover and best friend come to this she again tries to fight back tears. Walking around him, she lifts up her dirty, muddy, no longer white underskirt and falls to her knees in front of Jake, hoping he won’t turn her away.

He startles when she comes into view. His face registers surprise followed by pleasure and then some discomfort. He looks down into his own lap but his eyes soon move to his palm still sitting open on his knee. He flexes his hand a couple of times before he raises the bottle and offers it to her. "Oh, It appearsh that I have not left mush for you my dear. I would ride back and get shum more but I losht my horsh." She notices there is a faint amount of blood on his cheek that looks like it comes from a cut above his right eye. "Did you know that I love you?" He wipes some rain from his eyes and states, "Ruby, you are all wet."

Ruby’s heart ached at Jake’s affirmation of affection for her and her chest tightened at the sight of him, so pathetic, half dressed, soaking wet and drunk in the rain. She looks at him lovingly, her long hair also sticking to her face before taking a long swig from the bottle. She glances down at the mess called her clothes, wet, dirty, torn, transparent and clinging to her all her curves. Her whole body aches, right along with her heart. She shivers in the cold storm before finally smiling at Jake. “You’re all wet too.” She takes his palm in her free hand, not needing to look at what he’s been gazing at and kisses it gently. Then suddenly she moves towards Jake and wrapping her arms around his neck she grasps him as tight as she can. She buries her face in his neck and finally she can’t hold back any longer and her tears start to fall again. Her body trembles against him as she sobs but hopes the storm hides her emotional breakdown.

He holds her for a minute before saying in an uncertain voice, "Did you mish your shtage?"

Ruby shakes her head against Jake and says through her sobs, “No… no I didn’t miss the stage. We got out of town and I made Mr. Nevers stop. I couldn’t do it, Jake, I just couldn’t do it, I couldn’t leave you, I didn’t want to, but especially after what you said… I feel so terrible, so horrible, I thought I was going to help us, help me be better for you, help me not worry so much or be hurt over something stupid. But instead…” Her whole body heaves as she sobs, not letting go of Jake’s neck. “I ran back to town.”

He strokes her hair, a bit awkwardly in his drunken state. "You could not be any better for me." He continues holding her and stroking her hair for some time.

Ruby shakes her head no again. “That isn’t true,” she whispers. “It’s not. I’m always making you have these stupid conversations. I’m always confused at what you say, I’m not sure sometimes, I want to be sure all the time so I try…” Her lips are turned down and she pulls at her hair. “Look,” she gestures to her body, “I got skinny from too much drinking and… other things… and you like curves. I didn’t… I don’t handle stress very well.” A long pause before she continues, “And if it was true you would want to marry me.” Surprised the words came out of her mouth she blushes and is glad Jake can’t see her face. Before he can continue she pulls away a bit and wipes the wet off her face. Without looking at Jake she says, “We should get back. Being warm and drunk is much better than being cold and drunk.”

The gusts of wind have stopped and the rain is waning. Although the sky to the west is still gray, the storm front appears to have moved on eastward. Jake looks a bit unsteady and he announces, "I am drunk," as if it is a revelation. "I'm going to tell you a sheecret,” he says in a conspiring tone. "I am a very good sshot, even when I am drunk." His hand goes to his side but finds no weapon there. "I would show you but I left my gun shomewhere. That is not the secret." He looks around to make sure no one else is listening. "I am a poor liar when I am drunk, really drunk. That is why I do not make businessh deals when I am drunk. Shometimes I lie." He puts a finger to his lips. "Shhhh." He looks at her very seriously before continuing. "I want to tell you a shtory." Then changing to a plaintive voice, "Will you listen to my shtory?"

Ruby looks into Jake’s eyes as she tenderly wipes the rain off his face. “Of course I’ll listen to your story baby.” Ruby stays on her knees in front Jake, unmoving, unsure of what to do next, let Jake tell his story here or take him take home. She is weary and cold and her tired body doesn’t want to move, so she stays where she is, waiting to see what Jake will do.

Jake reaches for the bottle from Ruby but when he leans forward he sways a bit, "Whoa, I'm a little dizzy." He settles back upright and says rather slowly. "Heh, why don't you keep that for now?"

Ruby nods and takes a small sip from the bottle, then waits for Jake to start his story.

"You remember I tol' you about my parentsh? Well, I do not know if Mother loved Father. Shee alwaysh did as shee was told though. Shometimes he would say, 'As your hushband, I forbid it.' I always hated him when he shaid that." Jake sways forward a fraction but pulls his head back. He wiggles a bit and settles into the mud. The rain has completely stopped though Jake does not seem to notice being wet.

"He had a look too." Jake points to his eyes. "The look shaid the words 'cept his lipsh didn't move." He accentuates by grabbing his lips between his finger and thumb and squeezing a couple of times. "When Father banished me from our house he gave Mother that look." Jake nods and points to his eyes again. "Shee did not want me to go, but the look..." He nods some more as if that would help Ruby understand. "You read her letter, Mother's letter to me. He forbid her to write to me. See?" He pats her on the hand and then laughs. "I have not shtarted my shtory yet, I didn't forget... it ish coming."

"It's ok Jake, you don't have to tell me a story if you don't want to." Ruby is a bit surprised at Jake’s mutterings. It's not like she had never seen Jake drunk before, but unless she had asked he never talked about his father or really his family in general. "If you want, we can save the story for later," she says gently, but still makes no attempt to move.

He waves his hand about and says, "No, I want to tell my shtory. You shaid you wanted to hear it." Seemingly unperturbed by the interruption he continues. "I did not know how to do anything to earn a living 'cept papers." He makes scribbling motion in the air between them. "You know, making papersh for Father's business. I'm talking about after I left home." He looks her in the eyes to see if she understands. Satisfied that she has eyes he starts again. "Anything legal anyway." Finding that funny, he laughs and then looks at Ruby. "Oh, right, my shtory. I could clean things or shovel things but I did not like that at all. No, no, no, no, no." He whispers, "So I shtarted shtealing things from people inshtead." He stops to laugh again.

Ruby nods and repeats, "You started stealing things, ok."

"Well, I always shtole things. Now I shtarted to shteal to eat." He holds up a finger, "So, my shtory.... I was in Ohio. There was a crowd of peoples sho I wandered around and helped myshelf to shome money sho I could eat. The peoples was at a traveling show. The traveling show peoples caught me shtealing. Not the peoples watching the show, the peoples running the show. Those peoples took me around back of their wagons and you know what they did to me?"

Ruby looks away and to the ground as Jake tells his story. She had always imagined her knight being valiant, coming up with some crazy plan to support himself and even though she knew he could do it, she never imagined him stealing so he could eat, having to steal so he could eat. They had both done what they had to, to get by, but Jake never before told Ruby about it. In a sad tone she says, "No, what did they do to you?"

He gives her a lopsided grin, spreads his arms wide and says, "They gave me a job!" as if it was the most obvious thing in the world. "They told me I was pretty good but nobody BUT nobody 'cept them shtole shtuff from their peoples. Those peoples that watched their show, them who ran that show." Jake appears to have confused himself and then shrugs. "I joined the traveling show because they let me, and because they shaid they would break my fingers if I did not."

Ruby blinks. "A job? With a traveling show?" She nods her head, wondering if Jake realizes this is not coming out the happy story he thinks it is. "That's a funny story baby," she lies, wondering if Jake actually does have a point to his story.

He nods cheerfully. "You saw me juggle. You never asked where I learned to juggle." Jake makes his voice real loud and in a carnie way calls out, "Come one, come all and shee Professhor Ulysshesh and hiss traveling show!" He is still grinning as if that somehow was very funny. "I learned to do aaaallll kinds of things while I was there, not just juggling. I can get out of a rope if you tie me up you know. They alsho taught me how to do some acrobat shtuff." As Jake speaks his speech becomes a little less slurred, not so much because he isn't drunk but because his lips seem to becoming accustomed to his state. "Oh, back to the shtory."

"Good ol' Jacob shtayed on with them all through the summer. It was Almyra who first shtarted calling me Jake you know." He leans in to her, still wobbly and having to put his arm on her shoulder to steady himself. He says quietly like it is a secret, "I was infatued... infatcha... infaturd..."

"Infatuated?" Ruby interjects, holding his arm to try to help him steady himself.

Jake nods and replies loudly. "That's it!" He nods some more and then continues in his normal voice but still off balance and leaning on Ruby. "I liked her a bunch. Before that they all called me Jacob. Everybody, not just the traveling show peoples.”

Ruby smiles at Jake and runs her fingers over his cheek. “That’s very sweet. I love the name Jacob but I love Jake too. Sounds like they were nice to you. Although I’m jealous you were infatuated over someone else,” she smiles softly, but still has the sadness on her lips and in her eyes. As she gazes as him she realizes she forgot about the cut above his forehead, so she rips the cleanest piece of skirt she can find and dabs gently at it, trying to clean it up and see how bad it is. “So which do you like better baby?”

"I like Jake better." He winces a moment when she touches his wound, but he does not stop her. The cut is not deep and it looks like the pain is more from the bruise. "She was nice to me. Shome of the others too. Shome were not nice to me at all. No, no, nope." He smiles at her and attempts to look her straight in the eyes. "Do not be jealous. She was older than me, almost enough to be my mother. She loved shomeone else, and I love you... but I am getting ahead of my shtory."

Ruby takes a drink from the mostly empty bottle before looking at Jake curiously. “So, tell me more of the story. Did you like being in the show?”

"Shome days, yes, shome no. At night Almyra and I would talk. Talk, talk, talk all night. I would sneak away from work and talk to her while she cared for the animals. She was the animal lady. She would dress up in a flimsy costume and show off the daaanngerous animals. It was all fake." Jake manages to set himself upright again. He chuckles and seems to be thinking. "The animals were real, but painted up to look like other animals. Pretty Almyra would show them off to the peoples." Jake seems to get lost for a few moments and then finally, "Luther used to hurt Almyra. He used to hurt me too, but I didn't care about that."

Ruby's face continues to show her sadness but also turns angry at the same time. “That’s awful, I didn’t know any of this. What happened to her? And you?”

"Mr. Dyer, who ran the show, was stealing from everyone. He was the one who pretended to be the professor. I found out by accident that he was skimming the take." Jake smirks. "I broke into his wagon to steal some whiskey and found the money. I didn't take it that day though." He says that like it is important. "Almyra was always very good with the animals, they liked her very much. She always understood what they needed, and felt bad that they needed to be in cages. She had a different look for Luther, he played the human Atlas. She had hate in her eyes for him, plus something else, something that I did not recognize. Luther and Almyra were married."

"When we talked I told her to run away from him, but she always told me she could not. She would have a hundred excuses. ‘How would I earn my living?’ she always asked me." Even in his drunken state, Ruby recognizes that look on Jake. The flash of anger that leads to action. The look passes as he says, "So I stole Mr. Dyer's money. It wasn't his anyway, he stole it from the whole show."

"They were married..." she repeats to herself, furrowing her brows. “What does stealing Mr. Dyer’s money have to do with Almyra?” She is pensive for a moment before speaking again quietly. “You stole it to give to her so she could leave her husband?”

Jake nods, the emotions that have been running through him while he tells his story seem to have a somewhat sobering affect on him. "She helped me with the show people, kept me safe and helped me figure out how to get along. I went to see her and found her with a large bruise on her face. She was very angry, cursing Luther for hitting her. She railed about how she longed to be away from him. It was then that I gave her the wad of money. It was then that she shocked me."

Jake takes a long breath and seems to notice the water dripping from his hair for the first time. He pushes his hair back so it does not fall on his face. "She cried. She cried and cried. Finally when she could speak again she told me about how much she had loved Luther when they had first met, how wonderful he was, how happy they were. She had story after story about how much she had loved him. Then she told me how things had changed after they had gotten married. How slowly they began to take each other for granted, how slowly but surely they grew apart, how slowly they grew to despise each other. I thought my own heart would break just by listening to her."

"Ruby, she handed me back the wad of money and told me she could not leave him." The shock of that moment rises to Jakes face. "I finally recognized the look in her eye when she looked at Luther. She hated him and she loved him. That is one of the most terrible things I have ever witnessed, that look. I also understood why Almyra was so good with the animals. She knew what it was like to be in a cage, she had built her own. She and the animals both lived in cages." Jake runs his hand through his hair in his familiar gesture. "You know me, I tried to convince her still. She would have none of it. She put the money back in my hands and I fled the show that night."

"Ruby, how can I marry you knowing I would say the words?" He suddenly looks vulnerable, a look she has never seen on his face before.

Ruby bites on her lip before looking at Jake with wide eyes, obviously confused. "Say what words?"

"As your husband, I forbid it." A distasteful look comes to his face as he says it. "I would not mean to do it. I am sure I would be convinced I was doing the best thing for you, for us. Each time after that it would be easier. Oh, and you would do it at first too. You told Nanuet since you're neither my husband or my father you can't tell me what to do." Jake pauses only a moment to let the words have impact. "It would be the first nail. Ruby, it would be the start of the cage. Once the great Golden Eagle realizes a cage is being built she will either fly away or worse..." Jake almost looks like he is going to cry, "...decide to live in that cage because you cannot leave me. Live in that cage and look at me every day with that terrible look in your eye. I have seen that look. It pains me to even imagine that you might look at me with love and hate." Clumsily he gathers up her hands in his, his motions still uncoordinated from the drink. "I don't want to marry anyone else Ruby West; I don't want to be with anyone else. I cannot marry you because I love you."

Ruby is quiet for a long while before she says, "I understand," in a soft voice. Ruby sits and just stares and stares at Jake, with some admiration, but mostly with confusion.

Suddenly she pulls her hands away from Jake and plays with her dirty, ripped skirt for a few moments before she looks up at him again. "Actually, I don't understand. No, not at all." She pulls herself off the muddy ground and looks down at him. Speaking in a angry tone, "I told you I wasn't going to bring it up anymore. I told you it was a stupid idea and I realize that. But I thought you didn't want to get married because you didn't want to marry me. And I was willing to accept that because I KNOW I would not make a good wife, for you or for anyone, and I was going to try to go away so I could learn to accept it and get over it quicker. But this, Silver Jake Cook, is even worse than that." A fresh tear falls down Ruby's cheek, just when she thought there were no more to be had.

She starts pacing around, stopping every now and then to look at Jake as she speaks. "I love you and I truly mean it with all my heart. What we have is special and different. You're not your father or my father or that stupid Luther. You're MY Jacob Alistair Cooke, MY Silver Jake Cook, my knight in shining armor, my best friend, my lover, my world, my everything. I know it and I feel it in my heart. It's not like two people who just meet and decide to get married because that is what they should do. It's not like Kate and Conrad, because one of them is in a situation they rush to talk about or even decide to get married for wrong reasons. We're not two shy, innocent children who haven't lived and don't know what it's like out there. I've had plenty of men say they love me and want to marry me and never before did I feel it and know like I do with you. What we have is destiny or fate or whatever crap you want to call it, even Aphrodite has said so. We’re,” she emphasizes each word, “Meant… to… be. What disappoints me is that you don't seem to feel the same. If you did you would know it too."

More tears fall down Ruby's face and she pulls on her wet clothes as she continues to make a track in the mud from pacing. "I don't doubt your love. You are sweet and kind to me, you take care of me, you're my comfort and my strength. I know you love me. But how can you think you would ever do that to me, to turn into someone not you? Tell me what to do, build me a cage. You could never be like that, even if you wanted to."

"And if you truly feel that way, why would being married make a difference? What you are speaking of is something that can and does happen everyday, to people married or not. We don't need to be married for you to tell me what to do. Gods Jake, I saw that every day working in the places I worked, some man trying to tell a woman what to do, just because he was stronger. And mostly getting away with it too. So how can you tell me that isn't going to happen to us anyway?"

She stops her frantic pacing in front of Jake and looks down at him again. "This isn't about us getting married. It's about us being. About us seeing the same future and wanting the same future and making that future happen how we want it. And knowing that we can and will. I never gave a rat’s tail about the future until I was sacred that you might one day not be in it with me. I figured if I left for just a little bit, I could go back to the Ruby you fell in love with, the one who didn't think about or care about what the future held and that would make you happy. Or at least figure out what I need to do with myself to get there."

Jake sits stunned as Ruby speaks, rants, paces and faces him down. He wobbles a bit trying to face her as she moves to and fro. When she finishes he is looking up at her and his eyes are open wide. "I am trying everything I know to keep you happy and make you want to stay with me forever one day at a time. Do not be angry with me." He leans his head back a little farther to see her face better and falls backwards hitting the mud with a squishing sound. "I have never told anyone that story before." He seems oblivious to his position on the ground. "It is just... I have never wanted anything... anyone before so much... I fear I will be the ruin of us. You were so happy. I didn't want anything to change. I am afraid to take the risk. Never gamble with anything you are afraid to lose." Ruby has heard Jake say those last words like a mantra on many occasions.

Ruby watches Jake fall over and realizes that while he seemed to sober up he still must be very drunk. She walks to him and crouches down next to him before trying to pull him up out of the sticky mud. She sighs, "I liked your story baby," she says pulling at him. "But I already want to stay with you forever." She tugs again. "And I understand, you like things the way they are." She finally gets a good tug and gets his head lifted off the ground. "I will do what you want," she says giving him a half hearted smile. "We shouldn't talk about this anymore." Her voice sounds defeated as she speaks now and Jake can't figure if she means talk about it now or talk about it ever. "Alright? Let's go back to the Saloon." She again tugs and tries to get his body off the ground.

"You'll let me follow you again?" There is a sucking sound as he comes free of the mud. Before Ruby can answer his question he says, "I was terribly afraid you would not come back, but you did. See, you did." She gets him standing but his balance is quite poor. "You think I do not trust you, that I do not believe. But I do. I came here because this is not my place or your place but our place. I came here to wait for you." He stumbles forward into her nearly knocking her over but she manages to keep them both standing. "I was angry, I am sorry." He tries to stand by himself without leaning against her and fails. "Ruby darling, maybe you should take me home."

"Yes, this is our place," she says, pushing more wet hair off Jake's forehead. A genuine smile comes to Ruby's face. "I never said I didn't want you to follow me. I am true to my word, that hasn't changed. And I was never considering not coming back. But it doesn't matter now, we don’t need to think about me not coming back if I can't even leave in the first place." She wraps her arm around Jake's waist and helps him over to the horses.

She ties Jake's horse to hers, knowing he cannot ride alone. She holds him upright as he attempts to put his foot into the stirrup. Instead he puts it through the stirrup up to his knee and falls down with his leg in the air. She sighs and he says with a lopsided grin, "It always seemed much easier before." It takes many minutes and much pushing and falling over to get Jake up on the horse. Ruby hops up behind him carefully, trying not to knock him off. She makes sure to wrap her arms tightly around him before starting the ride back to town.


----------



## orchid blossom

Aftermath Part III

Back at the Lucky Lady Niles breathes a sigh of relief when Ruby walks in with the beyond drunk Jake. She waves him off, indicting not now as she helps Jake up the stairs. She uses a towel to try to dry and clean him off a bit. "Baths later, when you wake up," she announces. She settles a compliant Jake into their warm and cozy bed before sitting in the comfy chair near the window to watch him sleep.

By the time Ruby wakes it is mostly dark outside. She rubs her neck and grimaces, stiff from falling asleep in the chair with her head hanging over. She stretches her long arms and legs but doesn’t get out of the chair. Instead she gazes out the window into the dusk sky.

Over their little city it was dark and the bright stars were starting to appear from their hiding spots. But in the distance Ruby could make out the sun setting into a haze of orange, pink and purple. She smiles and watches the sun disappear for another day.

Jake watches her silently from the bed. He remains still, his head held up by one hand and his elbow dug into the soft bed. There is still a dull throb in the back of his skull.

Ruby is slightly startled to see Jake's eyes open and watching her but she acts casually. "Oh, I didn't know you were awake." She stands and stretches again, this time Jake getting a much better view of her, caked in dried mud, her hair still stuck to her head, clothes ripped and filthy. "How do you feel? I bet you could use a drink." She walks to their little table and finds only one glass. She fills it and takes it and the bottle over to the bed. Sitting next to Jake she offers him the glass.

"I feel like an ass. I don't usually act like such a fool so early in the day. I usually wait until the sun is higher in the sky before I start." He takes the glass and sips from it. "Ah, hair of the dog." He takes a deep breath and lets it out slowly. "How about if I buy us a bath? I am the cause of all this mud and your sore muscles, it is the least I can do. It is about time I come clean." Her face starts to react to his words but he reaches out and puts a finger to her lips before she can speak. "Make no mistake, I have not lied to you. Everything I said is true." While rubbing his forehead he remarks, "Surprisingly, I remember everything I said this morning, at least I think I do. What I need to do is explain myself better."

Tired and just a little confused, Ruby only nods. A bath seemed like heaven at this point and she wasn't about to turn it down. "I'll pack us some clean clothes." She sets about gathering the garments while stopping to take sips from the bottle every now and then. Jake drags himself out of bed slowly with minimal moaning.

They walk slowly and silently over to Gilson's, both hoping the bathhouse is still open. Jake knocks and as they wait outside Ruby comments, “You know Jake, you don't need to say anything, I mean explain anything, if you don't want to. I bet you're tired of talking."

"No, I want to say them. I need to clear these misunderstandings between us. I hope when I am done that your mind and heart will be at ease." He hears someone on the other side of the door. "If not, all that is left is to distract you from your suffering with compliments, gifts and affection." When Ruby glances up Jake is grinning and his eyes seem bright and happy.

“Alright,” she nods, returning his grin. It was the first really good moment Ruby felt since this morning’s conversation started. Ruby takes Jake’s hand in hers as Laurie comes to the door. “We’re clos…” she starts but her voice trails off when she sees the condition of Jake and Ruby. “Looks like you two need some hot baths,” she smiles, “Come on in.”

They wait patiently in the front room while Laurie draws their baths herself. She calls to them from the bath room, “You’re all set in here.” She walks back out to them. “I’m afraid to ask how the two of you got so dirty. I have some things to do upstairs so I won’t be around down here. I left extra water on the side cabinet, you’re going to need it. Do you need anything else?”

Ruby replies, “I’m sure everything is fine. Thank you Laurie, you’re a good friend.” Ruby kisses her cheek softly and heads into the room. The dark room is lit softly with candles and she can smell the scented bath soap and see the steam rising off the water in the candle light. Her sore muscles practically scream out for her to dive in but instead she waits for Jake.

He follows her in, reflexes and habit taking over in the dark room as he scans the corners quickly with his hand reaching around back to his derringer. He chuckles briefly and relaxes. "It smells good."

He starts to remove his clothes and begins speaking. "You have known me long enough by now, you know I do not hope or pray for things to go my way. I go out and act. Improve the odds and take action is my way. Sometimes I win and sometimes I lose, but I always have confidence I can win." Once his shirt is off he tests the water with an arm and a satisfied sigh. He then works on his boots. "That works wonders when I am taking risks with things I am willing to lose. Confident, cool and in control; that is Silver Jake Cook. The truth is I bury my doubts and feed my bravado. I hardly ever know how I am going to accomplish what I start; I just decide I will come out ahead. Behaving that way has become as naturally as walking to me. I am nearly as good as fooling myself as I am those around me." The words spill out in a tone that is both pleasant and relaxed. Jake has an easy smile on his face.

Ruby slides her clothes off, throwing them into the corner with her foot, and she doesn’t hesitate to glide into the steaming hot water. After Jake is through speaking she lets herself slip under the water without comment. She holds her breath as long as she can and relaxes as her hair swims around her in the tub. Finally she comes up for air with a small gasp and just leans her head back on the tub, eyes closed. “So what are you fooling yourself about?” she asks without opening her eyes.

Jake's smile grows broader. "That I am confident, cool and in control." He drops the rest of his clothes and climbs into the water. "Oh, yes. That will do." He turns his charming smile directly towards her face. "You will have the good taste to keep that to yourself, won't you?"

He grabs some soap and starts rubbing it on his arms distractedly. "What happens when you discover that there is one thing that you just could not bear to lose? A little fear, a little uncertainty, a little doubt creeps into your being. The small voice of worry that I usually ignore starts sounding louder and louder. Suddenly, to my dismay, my approach to overcoming problems does not work for my new found treasure."

Ruby opens her eyes and slowly turns her head towards Jake. "Oh really?" she smiles just a bit, "I don't believe that Silver Jake Cook could ever be unsure of himself, especially when talking about treasure." She looks back to the ceiling. "So what are you saying Jake?"

"Did you ever notice that I can talk my way out of nearly anything with most folks but at times my tongue gets tangled up in knots talking to you? Why is that?" Jake finally slides his head beneath the water and comes back up shaking his head and blowing. He turns again towards her. "Why does your smile light my day brighter than the sun? Why does the sound of your voice even saying the simplest of words play like heavenly music in my ears? Why do your tears darken my world and make my chest ache? Why does the slightest fear of losing you bring a tremble to my hands and terror to my heart? I have said it before and I will say it again; It is because I am in love with you." Jake chuckles lightly. "Am I still talking in circles girl? The treasure is you."

"So what am I to do? Stop loving you?" He shifts his body to the edge of his tub and rests his chin on the lip. "I would sooner stop breathing."

"You say that our being together is destiny, maybe you are right. What do I know of destiny? Is it something arranged by the gods? If so, I will accept their help and be grateful for that aid in keeping Ruby West at my side. What if the gods decided we should not be together? What if their whims now choose a different destiny? I would not be deterred. We belong together because we have decided that there can be no one better. For you I would happily defy my destiny. I would do exactly what I do today, whatever it takes to keep you by my side." Jake rests his arms along the lip of the tub with his hands under his chin. He is still relaxed and smiling. "I will not ask you to release your belief in destiny, do not ask me to surrender my belief that I make my own."

Ruby stops rubbing the scented soap over her arms and listens to Jake intently. Her eyes twinkle as she speaks softly, "Darling you make me so happy when you tell me how much you love me. I never want you to stop loving me or following me. Ever. There was a day when I was so sure I could get you to fall in love with me, because that is what I used to do, what I’ve always done, what I am good at. And then there was a day that I just wasn't sure anymore, wasn't sure because I realized I loved you and wanted you to love me for who I am and not what I could do, that might not be real. And then that day came and made me happier than I've ever been."

She turns and with bubbles running down her face from her hair she gazes at Jake. "I would never ask you to give up what you believe in. If you think we can make our own destiny then we can, do it together. I think we can do anything if we do it together. You know I never cared for the gods until… well, until my dream. I thought I was abandoned. But now it is clear that Aphrodite wishes us to be together, she sends us her blessings, I believe it to be true. I won’t turn that down as much as I know you and I can do anything together. We don't have to choose, we can have it both ways."

She begins again rubbing the lavender soap lazily over herself, stretching her long bubble covered legs one by one into the air, too lazy and tired to reach for them. "But then I get confused, some things I don’t understand. If Silver Jake Cook makes his own destiny than how are you so sure that you could or would make me hate you? Build a cage for me? I mean, I'm not trying to convince you to marry me, that point is past, but you seem so sure that you would become your father or that Luther or something even worse. So if you control what happens why can't you control that too?"

"You took a chance taking me to bed with a bottle of bourbon that night so long ago." Her lips turn up at the fond memories flooding through her, of the first night Jake bedded her, the first night of the beginning of her new life. “You, me and that bottle of Kentucky Bourbon. Those are good odds. But I just don’t understand the rest.”

"I didn't say I would become my father, just worried that I could and stacking the odds is comforting. He is the last person I want to be like." Jake's eye look down to the floor between their tubs. "So, you have had no doubts on your own abilities, will power, or worth? You have not wondered if your past will make it difficult to be who you may want to be in the future and in our relationship? I know you have and I am not troubled by it. You asked me about marriage and I panicked." He looks up again and adds, "I told no lies. I just unintentionally shared my worries in a harsh and exaggerated way."

Ruby stops suddenly, soap in hand and glances at Jake before staring down into her tub full of bubbles. Jake detects an unusual blush creeping onto Ruby’s cheeks. “I will admit something to you. I never thought about getting married all that much before. Actually I did think about it and what an awful, horrible idea it was. But all of a sudden it just seemed like the right thing. Especially since I think, I KNOW we’re always going to be together anyway. If we’re going to be together then why not? And then,” the crimson blush grows deeper, “When you said what you said my feelings got hurt badly. I’m not used to getting turned down or turned away and I felt foolish.” She quietly swishes some bubbles in the tub. “I don’t know why, I just couldn’t help myself.” 
"I was beside myself with worry over the interloper from Thomaswell at the time you brought it up. I was not very tactful. Forgive my petty fears and missteps. You should be flattered that I spend time worrying over nothing." Jake grins and splashes water at her. "You should be flattered that I spend so much time improving the odds of having you safely by my side. I have told you things I have never told anyone else, and likely will never tell anyone else. You even pointed it out yourself, you know my weaknesses. If that does not tell you I trust and have faith in you completely I do not know what will."

Jake releases the side of the tub and fishes around for the soap he dropped. Finding it, he goes back to cleaning himself. "I had to learn to walk, grant me a little time to learn how to bring that same every day confidence to us. It will come, it has come a long way already."

"Do not mistake my doubts," he says as he distractedly continues to clean himself. "There is no doubt that I want you, no other. Do we want the same future? The future I want is with Ruby West. Today I have no greater ambitions. I am certain that some day I will acquire higher aspirations, just as I am certain achieving them would be meaningless without my partner, friend and lover." Jake stops washing and fixes his gaze back on her. "There can be no one better for me than you, it is as simple as that."

Ruby sits quietly again, listening to Jake pour his heart out while she lazily rubs soap over herself. But she has a hard time trying to keep the smile off her face as Jake's words warm her heart. She looks into his twinkling eyes from across the distance between them. "You feel so far away," she smiles. "But you seem like you're in a good mood now baby."

"And why not, I have everything I desire. Don't I?"

"Yes," Ruby's soft smile grows, "You have me. What else do you need?" Ruby gets back to scrubbing, a little rougher to get the tough spots of mud off. Finally she pulls her knees up to her chest, wraps her arms around her bubbly legs and rests her wet head on her knees. Staring at Jake with her big green eyes she continues, “So, what do you think is going to happen to us, Jake?”

"We are going to live happily ever after princess. I mean, why not? Even if I do not have everything figured out, the desire is there."

“I think you have things figured out pretty well, Mr. Cook. You have all the advantage over me, you always have.” Ruby gazes at the flickering candle and Jake notices her face go a little blank before she snaps back into reality. She keeps her head on her knees and smiles softly as she continues.

“You know, you’ve left me twice. You left me here in Promise City twice to go see Red in Tucson without bringing me with you. I didn’t know if you would come back. I hoped and maybe even prayed in my own way, that you would. And you did. You proved that you would. And I love you for that.” Ruby is silent for a moment. “But I let you go.”

Her eyes wander up to meet Jake’s. It is obvious by the look in his face he doesn’t know where she is going with her speech. “Jake, you say I am free to do what I want, but I’m not. I’m not free, after today I realize that, even after this mornings declarations of feeling free. Even if I could make myself leave, you have me caught in your spell.” Ruby looks away from Jake’s gaze. “Earlier you made it so I couldn’t leave. You said some things… you drank yourself into oblivion…” Ruby sighs lightly but her small smile remains. “I don’t mean to relive it. You just took what I thought I needed to do in a bad way.”

“My point is, I am not as free as you think I am, or even as I thought I was. You didn’t want me to leave, I know. And you made it so I really wouldn’t, because I love you and don’t want to hurt you, don’t want you to think I’m testing you and didn’t want you to think there was a chance I wasn’t coming back.” She looks into his eyes again. “But it’s ok. I don’t want you to want me to leave. I want you to try to stop me, to make sure I don’t do something silly. So now that I think about it, I really don’t mind so much. It means that you care about me. But to think that I’m free would be foolish on both of our parts. To me, what we have is like what goes with the ring, just without having the ring. We’ve already promised each other so much more than what the ring carries with it. So... I'm not free, but that's the POINT. I WANT it that way.”

Before Jake can interrupt Ruby continues, “I promised you forever and I meant it. I fully intend to keep that promise, to do whatever I can to make sure it happens. Our future is simple, it’s the same, it’s the one that both of us are in together. I know that now. I accept you don’t want to get married to me and it’s ok. I guess I have my silly reasons for wanting to but I don’t need to. I guess I thought it would be some grand adventure for Jake and Ruby to take, the dream ending, or beginning, to my fairy tale of us. The one I really never dared to dream before. The Princess and her Knight in shining armor live happily ever after," Ruby smiles, "Just like you said."

"But YOU are so much more important to me than any want that I have. And even more important than some needs I THINK I have,” she says as a small laugh escapes her lips. “So the thing is, you are happy as we were. I’ve given you all my love and my heart and my soul, everything I can give. So there is no where else to go for us. Which is good because you like it that way. And I do too.” She shrugs. “You have me, you have everything you want. So our happy ever after has already begun. I’m not going anywhere, ever, and nothing is going to change.” Ruby pauses. “Well, I guess eventually I will grow old and things will sag. Maybe. So I guess that will change. But none of the other stuff.”

“So you see, you DO have it all figured out. You have everything you want and need. Which is why I can see now you wouldn't want to take a chance on change.” Ruby hasn’t moved though her whole little speech, she just keeps smiling and keeps her twinkling eyes on Jake.

Jake watches her as she talks, never taking his eyes off her. "I think you just said you are happy. All that makes me extremely happy. That is a far cry from what you were saying to me this morning, telling me you need to go away and think about your future." He raises his hand to stop her from speaking, "Yes, I know I did not give you time to explain yourself. I just heard you were leaving and I just could not face it. Comparing that to when I went to Tucson is not quite the same. If you had said you needed to visit your sick Aunt Edna in Flagstaff I would not have reacted the same way." He smiles again. "I AM sorry about this morning. I do want you to feel free, not too free mind you,” he chuckles, "But free enough to travel if you need to, free enough to have some time to yourself if you need it. As long as you promise me you are coming back." He pauses and the smile fades. "What you said now is a big change from what you said this morning. I ... I hope that it is, but are you sure your heart is made up?" 
“Yes Jake, my heart is made up.” Ruby shrugs, keeping her head on her knees, but a smile comes to her face, “We’re meant to be, no matter how hard we try to screw things up.”

Then she hugs her knees tighter, sighs and looks away from Jake. “I know what I said is different than what I said earlier. It’s my head that seems to have problems understanding. It’s my head that is making me crazy. My heart says ‘Just love him Ruby West and let him love you. It’s simple, you don’t need anything more’. But my head keeps finding ways to doubt, to confuse things, to not understand, to fight what my heart is telling me is right.” She looks back to Jake, “So what am I to do?”

Jake gives her a cat ate the mouse grin and replies, "Listen to your heart, we will figure out the rest as we go along."

"This coming from the boy that plans and plots everything as much as he can?" Ruby gives a small laugh before sighing again. "I've been trying that, it doesn't really seem to be working, does it?"

Jake stands up abruptly and the water runs off him back into the tub. "I have explained that before, I plan when I have to and just take it as it comes when I do not." He steps out of the tub and grabs for a towel. "I know you feel some anxiety, but I thought otherwise things were working, that you and I were good together." He dries his hair with the towel. "We have come a long way, you and I, in many ways. And yes, we have a ways to go as well." He wraps the towel around his waist and sits on a nearby stool. "I have tried to give you everything you have desired. I know I have messed up sometimes, but I have tried to make good of it, tried to show you that you can trust me, that I will not leave you." He runs his fingers through his wet hair, combing it back. "I admit I over reacted this morning, I should have trusted you more. I will. When I first met you, I was so sure I would lose the best thing ever to happen to me... well it has taken me a while to let that fear go away and I have, some, um, short lapses."

He plants his hands on his thighs and continues. "Do you believe that I do not think you are good enough? Is that it?" Jake shakes his head. "No, Ruby, I am just not as certain as you that the institution of marriage is beneficial. I have tried to explain it, and each time I end up offending you and making you think somehow you are not good enough." He looks around suddenly wishing for a drink. "For now, I am done explaining. It just makes matters worse. I am just going to ask you to believe I am doing what I think is best for us right now. Time will go by and perhaps I will come to see things your way, or you will come to see things my way. Or maybe we will never agree on that matter. Either way we will still see things together."

Ruby shivers, suddenly feeling the now cool water. She climbs out of the tub and wraps herself in the big fluffy bathrobe that Laurie had laid out. She leans her head forward, drying off her long hair before wrapping it up in a towel. A couple of times she looks like she will speak, but she remains quiet. She pulls her clean clothes out and lays them on the counter. Without looking at Jake she says softly, “I’m very tired, it’s been a long day and every muscle in my body hurts. I want to go home.”

Jake nods, finishes drying and gets dressed silently, as does Ruby. Jake waits while Ruby peeks upstairs to speak with Laurie. He can hear the two women’s voices but cannot hear what they are saying. Ruby descends the stairs but says nothing and they return to the Lucky Lady in silence.

Once they are back Ruby pulls her dress off but leaves her white lacy undergarments. She sits at her vanity and mindlessly brushes her long damp hair, lost in thought. She stares off into the mirror but isn’t looking at anything as her arm moves up and down, up and down. Eventually she finishes and she crawls into bed, pulling the sheet up high around her.

Finally she speaks, her tone weary. “You told me that we could talk about anything as long as I wanted for as many times as I wanted and now you are saying there is something you won’t talk about.” She pauses for a moment. “I don’t want to talk about it anymore either, I don’t want to because it hurts when we do.” Silence again. Ruby rolls to her side and pulls up her knees, cuddling with her pillow.

Jake sighs, "You are right I did. I just became frustrated because I cannot seem to talk about it without making you angry, upset or hurt." He pulls his boots off and falls into the stuffed chair. "I stand by what I told you the first time, I will do my best to answer your questions." He rubs his eyes and face and then drops his hands on the arms of the chair.

“No Jake, I don’t want to talk anymore.” With that Ruby turns her back and shuts her eyes tight.

Jake sits in the chair a while, watching her. When he decides she is not getting up again to talk, quietly slips into bed. "Good night princess," he whispers so low that the words hardly make a sound.


----------



## orchid blossom

Aftermath Part IV

Ruby tosses and turns in the bed, unable to sleep or even rest. Her mind swirls with thoughts, good and bad. Instead of continuing to lie restlessly she slides quietly out of bed, careful not to wake Jake. She grabs the throw that is curled in a ball on the chair by the window and wraps it around her shoulders as she makes her way downstairs. The saloon is quiet, as are the streets. She guesses it’s about 2 am by the position of the moon and stars.

She unlocks the front door and ends up on the porch swing. She swings for a bit before she pulls up her feet and wraps the blanket tighter around herself. Staring up at the stars she smiles. The stars in the night sky always calm and relax her. As she looks up into the darkness she says wearily, “Maybe you’d better give me a hint...” It isn’t long before her tired, achy body tells her what to do. Her head slumps over and she falls into a deep sleep.

Jake only sleeps lightly as she tosses about the bed. He wakes when she gets up, but doesn't stir. Assuming she is coming back shortly, he waits while staring at the ceiling. Time goes by and he gets concerned. He rises, pulls on a pair of pants and wakes the dogs. He goes down stairs and looks for her; it takes a while before he notices the door open and her asleep on the swing. She seems peaceful enough. He gets a half bottle of whiskey and sits against the porch support with the dogs at his feet watching her sleep.

Some time goes by before Ruby slowly opens her eyes, the stars still watching over her. She stretches and considers going back to her bed when she sees her lover sitting not too far away, their puppies curled up around him. A small smile comes to her lips, and she tilts her head to get a better view of him. “I had a dream,” she says quietly, arching her back to get more comfortable, “I dreamed about Jimmy.”

"That is not normally a good thing." He tilts the bottle back and has a sip.

“No, not normally.” The smile stays on her face. “It wasn’t a good dream either, but it was good I had it.” Ruby stands and stretches one more time, revealing a peek at her belly as she reaches for the stars. She takes the few steps towards Jake then slides into his lap, taking the bottle from him and having a drink. Just like the old days the straps of her top fall off her shoulders. Looking deep into his eyes she continues, “It reminded me how we were together, how he used me and hit me and never respected me, lied to me and cheated me and things even worse than that.”

She pauses for a moment before the corner of her lips turn up just a tad more. ”And I dreamed about you too. How you never ever once did any of those things to me. All the things you HAVE done for me, you watch out for me, protect me, make me happy in most anyway you can, risk your live for me, make me smile and laugh, love me, adore me.” Ruby can’t break her stare on Jake and she continues to look at him with big eyes.

“I am so lucky to have you Jake. I love you, I am totally crazy IN love with you and I will ALWAYS love you. And maybe one day you will want to share with me the one thing we don’t share now, your name.” She pushes a stand of wayward hair out of his eyes. “Maybe you won’t.” She shrugs but the easy smile is still on her face. “Either way, we’re meant to be. Sharing your life is more important to me than sharing your name." She drapes her arms around Jake's neck, "I decided we’re going to have a great life together Mr. Cook.”

Jake listens carefully as she speaks, watching her eyes, her lips, the way her hair falls across her face. He nods when she finishes. "You decided that, huh?" Jake laughs. "Seems like a prudent decision all things considered. You know, I am SO pathetic when I am miserable, I do not see that you have any other choice." He snaps his finger against the side of the bottle and it makes a small 'ting', "Here is to a great life together."

Ruby’s smile drops slightly, “Are you miserable Jake?”

"No, far from it. I would be if you really left me. I do not mean a visit to Aunt Edith or anything. So unless you want all that guilt hanging over your head about me moping around and acting so pathetic," Jake tries to gives her a pout but cannot hold it and instead it turns into a smirk, "You are stuck with me."

Ruby giggles, “Stuck with Silver Jake Cook. Look at the fortune I have.” Her giggles die down and Ruby, while still smiling, appears more serious. She picks the whiskey bottle up and holds it in the air, “To a great life together.” Ruby takes a long drink from the bottle then holds it to Jake’s lips, letting him take a drink too. “And now we kiss on it lover, to appease the goddess Aphrodite, who is apparently still looking after us.” Ruby shakes out her hair around her, then pulls herself a little closer to Jake while placing the bottle next to them on the ground. “Unless you protest…”

"Protest? I cannot, for I am helpless before the power of your lips."

Ruby wraps her hands behind Jake’s neck and slowly pulls him to her with anticipation, keeping her sparkling green eyes locked on his. In her gaze is everything Jake needs to know, her love and desire for him, her adoration, her new found assurance and complete trust and faith in him. In her hazel eyes twinkle the old Ruby, yet somehow Jake can see she is different, changed.

The kiss to seal their fate waits on Ruby’s full lips only for Jake to take it.

Jake hesitates for a moment, absorbing the scene like one would a sumptuous meal laid out by a master chef. Though hesitant to disturb the marvelous image, he knows that taking will be even more delectable. Once again, what he desires is right before him, the promise and the kiss. I am indeed a fortunate man, he thinks. A small voice inside him replies, Perhaps lucky is more accurate. Jake ignores the unbidden thought from wherever it came and presses his lips against hers, willingly and eagerly sealing the pledge.

Ruby’s lips tingle as Jake kisses her and she leans further into his arms and his kiss. It is passionate and tender all at once, warm soft lips yearning for each other, making promises without words. Ruby is weakened and exhilarated at the same time and when she finally pulls back from the kiss all she can gasp breathlessly is “Oh.”

"Now that the goddess is appeased we can go upstairs and appease each other, unless you would just rather look at the stars some more..."

Ruby nods, "I like love looking at the stars, but not as much as I love making you happy." She picks herself up off the ground and offers Jake her hand with a smile. Once Jake is up Ruby pulls him to her. "I love you Jake Cook, don't ever forget it."

Jake scoops a giggling Ruby up in his arms and carries her through the door way, waiting for the dogs to follow him before he kicks the door closed. "I have a pretty good memory for things important to me, not likely I will forget." At the bottom of the stairs Jake stops and looks up. Chuckling, he places her feet back on the ground. "If I carry you up two flights I will be too winded for anything else for a bit. That would be a darned shame."

Ruby’s heart felt light, even if Jake thought she was too heavy to carry up the stairs. "You are right darling, it would be a shame." Ruby kisses Jake, lifts her underskirt then runs up the stairs, the puppies nipping at her feet as she does.

When she gets to the room she turns backwards and falls to the bed, laughing, waiting for Jake. He arrives right behind her and tells the jumping and yipping puppies, "Go lay down, roll over, play dead or something...." He untangles her from the blanket she is wrapped in, and climbs up into bed with her not speaking. He lets his touch communicate, feeling like words are done, like words were just not enough. Jake and Ruby do their best to appease each other, to consummate their pledge again and all becomes right in their little world.

The next morning Ruby starts to wake, but she does not open her eyes. Instead she snuggles closer to Jake, as if that was possible. She was sure he would be tired today, maybe even cranky. They stayed up late enjoying each other and then she refused to let go of him all night. She breathes his scent in deeply, so familiar and yet it was like everything was new for her. She wasn’t sure how one dream and one night could change everything so drastically, and really, nothing had changed, but it was all different for her now.

Some time goes before there was a light knock at the door. Ruby smiles and gets out of bed, taking the blankets with her. Returning from the door with a rib eye and a bourbon in her hands she kneels next to Jake on the bed. “Time to wake up baby. Breakfast is served.”

"Huh?" Jake groans and wipes his still closed eyes with a hand. It does not seem to help. He does not even try to stifle the large long yawn followed by a breath drawn deeply through his nose. "Hmmm...." he finally says taking in the aroma of freshly seared steak and one eye cracks open. “Ah," the other eye opens to join the first one, "Some of my most favorites all assembled and waiting together for me." He slowly sits up and slides back against the head board. He takes the glass from her, has a sip with a loud, "Ah." He gives her back the glass, plants a kiss on her lips and takes the plate. He greedily cuts a piece and stuffs it in his mouth. He points at the plate with the knife and asks with his mouth full, "Want some? It is not chocolate cake but it is good."

“No baby, I’d rather you enjoy it,” Ruby smiles softly. She snuggles back into bed while Jake scarffs his steak, holding his glass ready for when he needs it. “So…I have a question for you.” She reaches up her arms and pulls her ruby and diamond ring off her left ring finger. Holding it up for Jake to see she says, “I’m just not sure which finger will be lucky enough to wear this. What do you think I should do with it?”

Jake cuts and eats another large slice of the steaming meat while his eyes go from her hand to her ring and back several times. After he places the knife and fork on his plate, he reaches out and takes the ring from her. Admiring it while he finishes chewing, he is also watching her attempt to remain patient. Finally he says, "It was a gift, once given it is yours to do with as you will." He reaches out and takes her left hand and places it back on her third finger. "It fits there, I do not expect it to have any competition, so leave it there if that makes you happy. If people think it means that you are taken, well let them because you are." Jake releases her hand and goes back to working on his steak.

Ruby stares at the ring now rightly residing on her left hand ring finger. She beams as it sparkles back at her before letting her arm fall back to the bed. She is quiet for long moments while Jake eats his steak, occasionally handing him his whiskey. Suddenly she makes a quick movement and reaches for something under her pillow. She retrieves the item she was looking for, a book. She waits patiently for Jake to finish his steak before reaching out to hand him the book.

He looks down and reads, "William Shakespeare." He looks up and smiles. "Our story has a happier ending than this one."

“Oh but baby… our story is just beginning…” she replies returning the smile. She snuggles up next to him, putting her head in his lap as he places his plate on the nightstand and begins reading “Romeo and Juliet.”

Ruby listens carefully to the story for a while but she is soon mesmerized by Jake’s voice as he reads. So calming and peaceful it was to her, she knew it was home and all she ever needed was him. She snuggles her head closer and closes her eyes. Suddenly she interrupts him, sitting up on her elbows urgently, yet still smiling, “Do you still love me today baby?” She pauses, “Or maybe I should say… how much do you love me today baby?”

"Just when it seems I could not possibly want or love you any more, a new day dawns and there it is, that greedy Jake Cook wants you and needs you even more."

She thinks for a moment before her grin turns cocky, "Good answer." She leans forward and kisses Jake, long and soft before settling her head back in Jake's lap. Yes, everything was right again in their little world.

After their return from Thomaswell and her talks with Jake, it was obvious to the companions that singer and saloon girl Ruby West had changed. If she was afraid of Colin Turner she wasn’t showing it. Her old confidence and fire returned, she was more laid back and relaxed than she had been in a very long time.

What she was showing was a newfound confidence in her relationship with Jake. She was also relaxed with him and there was something strong and sturdy about them now. She would stare at him with adoring eyes when she thought he wasn’t looking. Most of the energy she devoted to flirting was now directed at him. She was still friendly and accessible to her clients at the saloon but now there was a certain respectable distance she kept with them.

The next weeks were extremely busy for Ruby, spent practicing songs and dance routines for the Saloon and also overseeing some of the renovations for the Lucky Lady. Along with Jake she had some business discussions with Niles and Job about turning the Lucky Lady into the nicest dance hall, saloon and hotel in Promise City. She started researching expanding their entertainment offering and adding a faro dealer, looking into possible people for the positions.

She had Jake help her read Romeo and Juliet a couple of times in preparations for her putting on the play when the expansion was completed.

She spends more time with Mr. Gonzales training. Now that she is more relaxed she finds she is more interested in learning how to really focus the energy and power inside of her and finds herself drawn to her teacher and his help and guidance. She also spends time with Madge to work on her singing skills, particularly the new ones.

She asks Minerva to teach her how to play the flute, and even though she gets frustrated at having to practice at it she does. She also continues to work with her Spanish friends and Kate on her various language skills. Eventually she tries to translate songs she knows word by word to help her learn. She works with Nanuet to help train her rambunctious puppies, getting them to sit, stay and fetch. Finally she asks Kevin Tomlinson to continue her sword and rapier lessons, figuring it might be helpful in her future endeavors as an actress.

May 15th, the morning of Jake’s birthday Ruby wakes early, excited. She slowly and quietly slips out of bed, hoping Jake won’t wake up. After she quickly dresses she sneaks out of the room.

She rushes over to the Comique where she finds Al Brower. He can see the excitement in her eyes and laughs at her. “I didn’t realize this meant so much to you.” She responds, “Oh, you have no idea Al.” He hands her the key and wishes her luck. They agree to sign the paperwork as soon as Pierre returns from his trip.

Ruby returns to her room in the Lucky Lady, rosy cheeked and eyes twinkling. She sits on the bed next to Jake and caresses his back. “Happy birthday baby," she says softly, "Time to get up.”

He mumbles a response, most of it unintelligible except, ".... my birthday...  sleep late..."  A few seconds later he pops an eye open in her direction and manages, "G'morning."

"Good morning sleepy head." Ruby leans down and kisses Jake's cheek. "Except it's almost noon. Thought you might not want to sleep the day away. Course, if you do, it's your choice. You get anything you want on your birthday." Ruby pauses. "Well, anything I can give you anyway."

"My birthday..." Jake mumbles again.  He rolls over and rubs his eyes.  Finally he smiles and says, "My birthday, huh.  I got what I wanted already.  I beat the odds and made it to twenty-one."  He sits up and chuckles.

Ruby gives Jake a soft kiss on the lips. "And I am so glad you did." She smiles and pushes some hair off his face. "So... what do you want to do today? Sleep all day? Maybe take a ride to our favorite spot? I arranged dinner for us tonight. Something special. I'm going to give you your gift at dinner. I hope you'll be able to wait," she giggles.

"Special dinner and a gift, huh?"  Jake rubs at his beard pretending to be thinking about it.  "Fine, I will wait," he finishes with an exaggerated sigh and laughs.  "Leisurely breakfast, a ride to the creek, and then a nap before dinner because it could be a long night."  

“Could be?” Ruby laughs, “It’s whatever you wish it to be! I want this to be your best birthday ever!” She stands from the bed. “You stay here, I’ll be right back.”  

Ruby hurries downstairs where she has Maria cook up a big breakfast of pancakes and eggs, bacon, sausage, toast, muffins, coffee and juice. She grabs a newspaper and brings it all back upstairs where they enjoy the breakfast together in their cozy bed.

After breakfast Jake leisurely dresses and they ride out to their spot at the creek. They lay about, just chatting and enjoying each other on the beautifully perfect day, alternating between staring at the puffy clouds in the sky and each other. They talk about nothing serious, spending their time laughing and flirting.

When they start to get hungry they ride back and have a small lunch of cheese, bread and fruit. Then they sneak off up to their room and enjoy a decadent hours long snuggly nap.

The sun past being high in the sky and beginning its descent back down when Ruby awakes. Her excitement is growing and she starts getting antsy, wanting to tell all but not wanting to give the surprise away. She notices Jake stirring too so she wakes him with little butterfly kisses. “Time to get up!” she chirps from on top of him. She hops out of bed, probably too enthusiastically. "Darling, what would you like me to wear tonight?" she asks as she rifles through her side of the closet.

"I am quite fond of the black corset and stockings...."  Jake turns on his side and props his grinning head up on his hand.  "Since you were asking about dinner, wear the green dress."

Ruby smirks, “I can always wear the corset and stocking under the dress. I think that is what I’ll do.” Ruby takes her slow time getting dressed, pretending she doesn’t notice Jake practically drooling as she does. First she does as instructed, donning her black corset, and matching attire. The green dress, Jake’s dress, follows. Once it’s on she runs her hands over her belly, smoothing out any wrinkles so it hugs her curves perfectly. She adjusts her breasts so they swell just right from the bodice. She fixes up her hair, half pinned up with the other half curling down her back. She does her makeup just the way Jake likes it. She touches her heart earrings to make sure they are there and kisses her ruby ring with a loud smooch. Finally she ties a black velvet ribbon around her slender neck.

She turns to face Jake.  With her arms out she swings around, "Acceptable?”

"Perfect.  A vision."

“Now, I have a couple last minute things to do.” She walks to the small table where Jake notices an envelope. Ruby picks it up and flips it back and forth in her hands. “Take your time getting dressed, wear whatever you want. These are your instructions,” she hands him the envelope. “I hope you will enjoy yourself tonight baby.” She kisses him soft and long on the lips. She smiles over her shoulder as she walks out, swinging her hips.

Smiling, he watches her saunter out.  The letter is in Ruby’s neat flowery handwriting and simply says, Meet me at the northeast corner of Fremont Street and Main Street.  "I think I can handle this part."  

He does as instructed, taking his time getting dressed.  He pulls on the dark grey woolen pants with the herringbone pattern and the pale yellow silk shirt.  Over the shirt goes the black vest with the diamond shapes make by the silver thread.  Before tying the dark maroon scarf around the collar, he tucks his derringer into the back of his pants.  He looks at his favored Colt a long minute before he shrugs and leaves it hanging on the bedpost.  Lastly the ash grey waist coat goes over the top.  He make a quick look in the mirror to comb his hair before heading down the stairs with a spring in his step.  It is not long before he approaches the corner as instructed.

Jake arrives at the corner of Freemont and Main. He doesn’t see Ruby, just a twenty-by-twenty-five foot two-story wooden structure. All of the windows have gingham-style curtains on the inside which are drawn shut, but the windows are open and the curtains blow in the breeze, revealing a soft glow. The porch swing rocks back and forth on the same gentle wind squeaking gently to the rhythm.

He glances around looking up and down the street, patiently waiting for Ruby to arrive.  Time goes by and he does not see Ruby come to the corner.  Getting restless he makes furtive glances into the windows of the building behind him when the light wind parts the curtains.

Jake can only see into the immediate room as he peeks though the curtains. The glow is brighter, coming from through the doorway but Jake cannot discern what it is. The room is all but empty, except for the two familiar puppies investigating the corner of the room.  He fishes the note back out of his pocket and rereads it.  With a familiar shrug, he stuffs the note back into his pocket.  He turns, walks to the door and knocks.

At the knock Jake hears Ruby’s sweet voice faintly call out, “Come on in Jake, it’s open.”  With a perplexed look on his face he enters the house.

He pushes open the door to reveal lit candles on the floor, making a path that leads into the next room.

Jake follows the path and in the next room finds a table set for two, covered in the finest linens, china and crystal and more candles. There is a basket of warm bread, a plate with colorful salad and covered bowls with a rich onion scent curling out the sides.  Beef scented steam waifs from the kitchen.  

His eyes are quickly drawn to the tall curvy redhead, standing in the doorway to another room, leaning up against the wooden frame. She is holding a pie in one hand and a bottle of their favorite Kentucky Bourbon in the other. But what is truly remarkable is neither the bourbon nor the pie, but the fact that she is clad in nothing but a gingham apron. “Welcome home baby,” she smiles mischievously.

He returns her smile.  "It is all very appetizing.  Yes, it certainly makes me, um," his eyes run up and down her slowly, "Hungry."  He manages a short laugh even though his thoughts start to wander elsewhere.  "I can honestly say I have a new appreciation for gingham, and your sense of humor."  He looks around again but quickly turns back to her, "Home?

“If you like it.” She takes a couple steps towards him, placing the bottle of bourbon and pie on the table. “I hope you do. I think it's perfect.”

He steps forward slowly glancing around the room they are in. He moves close to her and looks over her shoulder and down her backside, "Yes, perfect." With a sharp intake of breath he takes a half step back. "First things first, I should enjoy this fine treat you have provided before anything gets, ahem, cold." He runs a pair of fingers down her arm and licks his lips, "Then you can reveal to me the rest of my presents."

Ruby closes the distance. Placing her hands behind his head, she pulls him to her and kisses Jake, slow and deep. “But don’t you want to look around? I’m really excited.”
Her crooked smile stays put and her hazel eyes twinkle.

His hands are on her waist with his fingers lingering on the skin just beyond the apron.  "You are really excited?  Heh, you will be lucky if I even notice the house with all this distraction."  He lets a hand wander lower.  With a slow intake of breath he acquiesces, "Alright you vixen, show me the house."

“Vixen eh?” she continues her devilish smile, knowing full well the effect she is having on Jake, “Well,” she presses her body up against his and runs her finger across his lips in his own familiar fashion, “It IS your birthday… if there is something else you’d prefer to do…” She kisses him again, more urgently then before. With some difficulty she pulls herself back and whispers, “The food…our new home… they’ll wait. The world will wait for us Jacob Cook…” Ruby wraps her arms around Jake’s neck and with a little hop up she jumps into Jake’s arms, wrapping her long legs around his waist.

"First things first then," he repeats, "Which way to our new bedroom?" He carries her in the direction she indicates, though he nearly stays on the stairs with her. He mumbles, "... uh, right, the bedroom," and manages to get the two of them there. Undaunted by the lack of furniture, they enjoy their first private time in their new bedroom. And although he enjoyed the novelty at first, Jake soon decides that the gingham apron is superfluous.

After they are done breaking in their new bedroom Ruby dons Jake’s pale yellow shirt. “I’m not sure it’s my color,” she laughs, spinning happily around in a circle. She stops short, “Wait a minute, everything is my color!” she giggles. “Now let me show you around,” she says, giddily grabbing Jake’s hand and dragging him.

Upstairs has a five foot wide corridor running from the north to south wall.  Off from the corridor are four ten-by-ten foot rooms, one of which has army cots, blankets and pillows.  “I was thinking we could knock down a wall, well, have Jeff knock down a wall and make us a big bedroom.” When Jake inquires about the cots Ruby tells explains, “Al and Pierre rent this house out to the Promise City hotel when they have too many guests and not enough rooms. Seems we may need another hotel in this town Mr. Cook,” Ruby says with a mischievous twinkle in her eye.

They head back downstairs. The first room is ten by fifteen feet, with two doors on both the north on each end and one on the east walls.  The room also has the staircase leading up in it.  The puppies are asleep in the corner. Ruby opens all the doors, which lead to the other three rooms on the floor, the two on the northwest and southeast corners being ten foot square and the one on the northeast corner being ten by fifteen. That room has a vent pipe for a woodstove and another door to the outside.  

“I know, it’s a bit scary, we need a lot of furniture and stuff, um, like a kitchen, and lots of decorating, but what do you think?” She seems nervous waiting for Jake’s response, biting on her finger.

"Scary? How is it scary? Seems like a nice place. Plenty big enough for us." He looks around the first floor again quickly, "Kitchen, dining room, sitting room and a reception area here. Eliminate the back half of the hallway upstairs and merge those two rooms for a big bedroom, put in a door to one of the side rooms for an office and use the last room for a guest room," he adds with a grin, "And extra storage for all your dresses. When do we move in?"

The giddy smile comes back to Ruby’s face as she jumps into Jake’s arms. “I’m so excited!!!” She jumps up and down, her hair wildly bouncing around her, unable to control her happiness. She calms down just a bit and explains, “Well actually it belongs to Pierre and Al. Pierre is out of town right now with Chester but I really wanted to be able to show you for your birthday. So we have the key but we still have to sign the papers. Plus I wanted our names to be on the deed together anyway.” She blushes slightly. “Plus I need you help me pay for it.” She puts on a bit of a guilty smile, “But I did all the work to find it…”

Jake laughs heartily at that, but in a good natured way. "Perhaps you had better feed me before you tell me how much. Though I will grant that I am already in a mighty pleasant mood from the start of the house tour."

“Oh,” Ruby adds quickly, “We’ll get a good price from Al, 10% discount even. I just don’t have enough to pay for everything. Especially since this isn’t really your birthday present.” Ruby kisses Jake again then sits him at the table. She says a simple word as she moves her hand over the table. Immediately the candles relight and the soup starts steaming again. With a satisfied ‘humph’ and a shrug of her shoulder she heads momentarily back into the kitchen.

Jake blinks a couple of times at the candles.  He reaches his hand over to touch the soup urn, pulling it back and sucking on his fingers that were almost burnt from the heat.  He shudders once and utters a nervous laugh.  He composes himself just before Ruby returns.

She reemerges with two glasses of ice. “I’m guessing you’d prefer bourbon with dinner instead of wine?” as she holds up and shakes the bottle of Kentucky Bourbon.

"Heh," is all he says and smiles eagerly. "After all this there is more?"

“This?” Ruby looks confused as she pours two generous glasses of bourbon. “This is just dinner Jake. We have to eat, right?”

"I meant after the nice little welcome, the house and all this food, there is still more."  He raises his glass to her and indicates she should sit, which she does.

Relaxed and as if they have all the time in the world Jake and Ruby enjoy their dinner. They start with a rich onion soup, followed by a colorful salad and fresh baked rolls and cornbread, and finally the main course of Jake’s favorite, rib eye steak, baked potato and honey glazed carrots. They chat about the house and what they might like to do with it, having to get furniture and decorate. They both decide they’d like to move in as soon as possible.

After they finish dinner Ruby announces, “Now, it’s really time for your birthday presents.” Ruby reaches under the table and retrieves two wrapped gifts. Wrapped in colored paper Jake notices they are not wrapped very well but both have ribbons tied into bows with flowers attached. “I wrapped them myself,” Ruby says proudly. “Open this one first.” She hands him the first gift, a large sized rectangular box.

Jake smiles pleasantly at the wrap job.  He pauses holding the box for a second, apparently lost in thought.  He says, "Ruby, I... um, thanks." and opens the intricately designed box to find a brand new, long barreled, pearl handled, shiny Colt sitting inside deep red velvet.

“I know it’s not your baby, but it can be second best,” Ruby smiles. Jake lifts it out of the box to inspect the shiny new gun and he notices an inscription on it. One side says, “To JC and Starry Nights” and the other side says, “All My Love, Your Princess, RW.” “Pierre has been instructed to fix it up to your liking.” Ruby pauses. “I know it might seem strange to put that inscription on a gun, but it’s to remind you why you might need to use it. To GET you to the starry nights. And to me. To me and the starry nights,” she smiles softly. "Because starry nights mean nothing to me without you now baby."

"It is beautiful."  He turns it over in his hands several times, examining it closely.  He feels the weight, tests the balance, spins the cylinder and tests the hammer.  "It is a fine weapon."  He runs his hand across the smooth, luminescent grip and stops to read the inscription again.  "Starry nights....  nothing strange about it, makes perfect sense to me."  He swallows, blinks and says, "Thank you princess."

Ruby looks momentarily confused. “What’s wrong, you don’t like it?”

"Wrong?" He clears his throat. "No, nothing is wrong. I really do like it." He rubs a hand over each eye, one at a time. "I guess it was a while since somebody game me a birthday present, especially something with as much thought as this...." Jake clears his throat again, "You go telling anyone I got all choked up and I will deny it." He wags his finger at her before finally laughing.

“Oh honey,” Ruby says softly, as she stands from her chair. She slides into Jake lap and wraps her arms around his neck. “I won’t tell anyone, I promise. I just wanted to get you something very special, you deserve it. Dinner, well, we would have eaten anyway. The house, that was not really a present. I mean, we would have done this,” she waves her arm around the room, “Anyway. I just saved you the trouble of letting me drag you all over the city looking,” she laughs. “I wasn’t sure I’d be able to get you the real thing I wanted to get you, which is in the other package. So I got the gun.” She looks him in the eyes. “I am glad you like it and know you will treasure it.”

“Anyway, time for your last present!” Ruby reaches across the table where the last gift is waiting. It is wrapped even worse than the first, probably because of its strange shape, small and cylindrical. As Jake opens Ruby explains, “In all fairness, while this is from me, Mr. Gonzales sorta… helped. I wanted you to have this for a specific reason, it means a lot to me.” Ruby waits until Jake tears the paper off the package, where he find three vials tied together. Each vial has a different colored lid. “I wanted you to specifically have this one.” She points to the blue cork. “It’s to prove to you that I won’t ever leave you. No matter where I go, if you drink this, you’ll be able to find where I am.” She smiles, “So you can always follow.”

"I feel a bit guilty accepting it. You know I want you to know I trust you." He puts his fingers on her lips before she can speak, "But I WILL accept it. Since it means so much to you, and you just never know how it might come in handy." He slowly removes his fingers and asks, "What about the other two?"

“Don’t feel guilty!” Ruby quickly sputters. “I know you trust me. Maybe it’s because I don’t trust me,” she giggles. “So anyway, the other two are more than I even asked for, so I guess you could kinda say they are also from Mr. G. The red cork,” she points to it, “Is an elixir that when you drink it you can hear whatever is going on at a certain place. And the one with the purple top, that one is a combination of the first two. Only it isn’t an unlimited distance like the other two are. Um, I think he said 100 miles?” She stops to ponder for a moment, then shrugs. “I know you don’t like using,” she whispers the next word softly, “Magic,” she bops his nose with her finger, “But these could be very useful for you for sure.”

Jake tries hard to suppress his shudder when she speaks the word and touches his nose. "I am trying harder. It is not so bad when I know what is happening. Like with this ring," he holds up his hand, "It can actually be fun falling without getting hurt. Um, well, you know what I mean." He points back to the purple cork. "Do you mean to say that if I did NOT know where you were, but you happened to be within 100 miles and I drank this, this potion?" He asks looking for proper word but does not stop for an answer, "I could know where you are AND hear what is happening there?"

“Yes,” Ruby nods. “Because you know me. With the blue one you can focus on a place you know or a person you know and be able to see it, see the place or see around the person. Although Mr. G said you can’t see if it’s really dark. But there is no limit on distance. And the red the same thing but you can hear. I wouldn’t mix those two though. The purple one he made special so they would work together. So yeah, you could see me and hear me too.”

Jake whistles and delicately touches the vials. "Time to lock these up and keep them safe."

Ruby smiles widely, “Does that mean you like them then?”

"It is not fun like a bottle of bourbon or a gingham apron, but it is comforting." He smiles and kisses her arm which is still draped about his neck. "The less I have to worry, the more fun we can have. So, yes, I like them."

“Good.” Ruby looks around the room with a satisfied smile. “Well, I am sorry to say I have nothing left to give you, no more presents. Unless of course you count your shirt,” she grins, “And that you’re going to have to TAKE back,” she giggles before nuzzling Jake’s neck. She plants some butterfly kisses on his neck, then his shoulder and begins working towards his chest.

He lets her continue on for a little while before thrusts his arm under her legs and staggers to a standing position from the chair.  "I do like unwrapping presents," he twirls her in the direction of the stairs and laughing climbs them again.  As he stumbles to the floor with her in his lap he says, "This room is working out just fine.  Now about that shirt..."

It had been a long while since the sounds of life and laughter had been heard in the house on the corner of Freemont and Main. But anyone walking by that night heard the new homeowners, and the faint sounds of the Happy Birthday song being sung over and over and over accompanied by giggles and all other sorts of sounds of pleasure and happiness.


----------



## orchid blossom

Aftermath Part V

FLASHBACK to earlier that week....

In the week before his birthday Ruby, on a quest to find Jake the best birthday presents she can, waits patiently until Jake has left the Lucky Lady Saloon, off for some target practice.

She hurries downstairs, stopping at the bar to speak to Niles. "Morning," she says cheerily, "I hope you're doing well? I have a question for you." She flashes him her dazzling smile while waiting for his response.

He replies, "As well as can be expected what with Jeff Mills out of town with Deputy Martin. It's made for extra work for Harry, Nanuet and myself. I never realized exactly how much work that Jeff does around here, he makes it seem so effortless."

He smiles and says, "Well Miss. Ruby, what exactly can I do for our Lucky Lady?"

Ruby laughs, “And Thom is certainly no Jeff, but at least he tries.”

Ruby moves a bit closer to the bar and leans over partially. “Well, I was wondering if you’ve heard any rumors around, or know of anyone having a place available.” She looks around the saloon to make sure no one is in earshot. She continues in a whisper, “A house, I’m looking for home, some place besides here Jake and I can live.”

"A house? Well, let's see. Al owns a place that he's not using. It's on the northeast corner of Fremont and Main right across the street from the Comique. He and Pierre Jaquet originally purchased it to use for their own house but they've opted to remain at the Golden Eagle Boarding House instead. I guess they must really like Hannah Milford's cooking. Can't say that I blame them, Harry and I both roomed at the Golden Eagle before you convinced us to move in here."

“Al… really? Hmmm…” Ruby has that ‘I’m thinking-daydreaming’ face on as her thoughts drift. She snaps out of it, “That’s right down the street from here, that would be perfect! I really do need to see him then. Perhaps when he comes in for dinner tonight I’ll catch him. If you see him can you please mention I need to speak with him?”

"Oh yes, I'll do that, but I really don't expect to see him until after the Gun Shop closes up. He's working it alone this week with Pierre out of town."

“Good point. Well,” Ruby reaches out and puts her hand on Hoover’s, “Thank you Niles, you’ve been a huge help. I don’t know what we would do without you!” she calls back over her shoulder as she saunters her way out of the Saloon.

She meanders the familiar path from Main to Freemont to South Street, ending with the well known Cantina. Ruby bounces into the El Parador with a happy smile on her face and she glances around for Dorita.

Neither Pedro or Dorita appear to be around. Two dwarves are sitting at a table drinking beer. The only employee around is one of the Ramirez brothers, standing behind the bar. He initial thought is that it is Jose, as he often tends bar. She then notices the pressed shirt and vest, realizing that it is instead Jose's twin brother Carlos, who generally just runs a table of poker and three-card-monte games in the evenings.

Ruby approaches the bar. “Buenas tardes Señor. Where are Dorita and Pedro this fine morning?” She looks around the bar then giggles. “Oh, excuse my rudeness. How are you today Carlos? You’re up early.”

"Si, too damned early if you ask me," he states. "Pedro asked me to come over this morning....no, actually he asked Juan. But that good-for-nothing brother of mine never came home last night so I had to fill in. Pedro and Dorita are over at Father Valdez's house. Today is the anniversary of her Mother's death and they go there to say prayers."

Ruby’s face turns solemn. “Oh, I didn’t know. How sad. Today would not be a good day to ask for a favor then.” Then a small smile returns to her face. “It seems you can always count on your brother, eh Senor?”

Carlos says, "Yes, well hopefully this time a jealous husband won't come gunning for him and shoot at me instead. You remember that incident from last January don't you?"

“Yes, actually I do. We had to tie the guy to a chair if I recall. Your brother and his wandering ways," she says, shaking her head, "Which lucky lady is he romancing now?”

“He's seeing Trisha Crichton, the cook and waitress over at the Rio Grande Hotel. Don't spread that one around. Trisha and the Rio Grand's owner Peter Lovelace aren't married or anything but they do have some sort of a relationship. I'm not quite sure how she's managing to keep her thing with Juan quiet, as she and her father Jonah both live in the back room of the Rio Grande."

Ruby shakes her head. “One of these days your brother is really going to get himself… and you… in real trouble. What’s he got anyway, that all the girls are falling all over him?” Ruby pauses and laughs, “Wait! Don’t tell me, I don’t want to know.”

“Alright, I should get going. I want to do something for Dorita now I know about her mother.”

He suggests, "Just drop by Valdez's church and say a prayer. That would probably mean more to her than anything else."

“Really? I uh… will think about it, thanks.” She bids Carlos good day and heads off.

Ruby wanders out into the grove, to a spot she knows pretty flowers grow. She hums to herself as she picks a variety of wildflowers, making a small natural bouquet. When she is satisfied with it she debates, just bring it back to the El Parador or stop by Valdez’s church. She decides, since she is already in the grove of the church to stop in, it won't kill her. She adjusts her dress, smoothing it and her hair down the best she can and enters the church.

Ruby quickly discovers that she is the only human in the church at the moment, the other dozen or so people all being wood elves. At the front of the church Dorita, Pedro, and three other elves of approximately the same age are seating with Father Valdez and holding hands together. They all have their eyes closed and are praying in a language that is neither English or Spanish. Seated in the pews behind them are another five elves a generation younger than those in the circle, also with their eyes closed.

Manuel Gonzales is seated by himself in the back row of the church. His head was also down but he turns it and gives a half-hearted smile to Ruby as she enters.

She respectfully smiles back then stands next to the pew he is in. “May I?” she whispers, pointing to the seat next to him.

He nods and gestures for her not to speak.

She nods in return. She sits quietly next to him in the pew, a very unfamiliar place to her to be. She twists the flower stems in her hands as she looks around, barely remembering the church from her first visit inside. She pays close attention to the ceremony, even though she doesn’t know what they are saying she can feel the emotions.

After a while Gonzales taps her shoulder. He gestures to the flowers and motions that she should bring them up front.

At that point Valdez says something loudly which the others all repeat. They open their eyes and raise up their heads.

Ruby rises from her seat next to Gonzales and slowly walks up the main aisle. She feels a bit timid as she walks, not wanting to ruin the sanctity of the ceremony and not knowing what to do. She reaches the front and stands near Dorita, not speaking but holding out the small bouquet of flowers to her.

Dorita takes the flowers. She smiles, as does Pedro. Dorita says, "Thank you for showing your respects." She then turns back towards the Priest, handing him the flowers. He starts to say another prayer and they all bow their heads.

Ruby’s not sure what to do, so she bows her head for a few moments before heading back to the seat next to Mr. Gonzales. She sits next to him quietly for some long moments while continuing to watch what they are doing up front. Why did she give the flowers to the Priest? They were for her. Her instincts take over and she closes her eyes. She says some prayers to Aphrodite, to watch over Dorita and her family, continuing to bless them with love and happiness. More time goes by before she opens her eyes again.

Gonzales notices that she is done. He gestures for her to stand and depart, with him following her. Once they are outside of the church he says, "Thank you so very much. That was most kind of you to come. It will mean a lot to Pedro and Dorita, as it does to myself."

Ruby smiles warmly and touches his arm. “Of course. If I had known sooner I would have brought Jake with me too. I am sure he would have liked to pay his respects to your other bird of prey with me. It just happened I was stopping by to ask Dorita for a favor and Carlos told me. I am glad he did. One day you will have to tell me more about her.”

"What is to say, my Francesca Justina was the apple of my eye. No parent will admit to having a favorite child, but in truth she was. So full of life and energy. You remind me much of her. She and her brother Ramon would have followed me anywhere and they did.

That day twenty-nine years ago was the worst of my life. He should have killed me as well, and could have, but he knew exactly how much my children meant to me. Letting me live was his way of causing me further suffering. My other daughter, Eldora, has not spoken one word to me since that day. That was her seating inside beside Dorita. Her children, as well as those of Ramon, all blame me too. Being here is very hard on me and your well wishes have helped to make today more bearable. Thank you my Golden Eagle."

“That’s horrible.” Ruby is quiet, not knowing what to say. “I am honored that you compare me to your beloved daughter, teacher, and that I am your Golden Eagle now.” Ruby steps closer and hugs Gonzales tight. Her speaking muffled with her face pressed against his shoulder she says, "And while I don't know all the details I am sure you would never put your children, your apprentices, your family or your friends in any danger if you could help it."

He gives her a very, very long hug in return without saying a word. He finally breaks the embrace and says, "Thank you sweet child, you have no idea how wonderful it is to hear you say that. I need to go back inside now."

Ruby nods. “I will see you later. I will also try to visit Dorita soon.” She waits until Gonzales walk back into the church before leaving. She heads back to the Lucky Lady.

She passes the afternoon practicing some songs and also re-reading sections of Romeo and Juliet. She also spends some quality time napping with Jake.

Once dinner time begins she hangs around downstairs, anxiously waiting to see Al Brower.

The Gun Shop closes up at 5:00 P.M. this Tuesday evening and Al Brower is walking through the doors of the Lucky Lady two doors down at 5:01 P.M. He takes his usual table and asks the new man Thom, "What is Maria offering on tonight's menu?" Thom shrugs his shoulders and says, "I go ask." Al says, "Don't bother, I'll have whatever she's made. I haven't had a bad meal from her yet."

Ruby doesn’t waste any time as she walks right over to Brower’s table. “Good evening Mr. Brower, how are you this pleasant evening?”

"Mr. Brower? Why be so formal Ruby, call me Al. I'm doing just fine." Thom brings a plate of barbecue chicken and a baked potato out to Al along with a tankard of beer. "Thank you," he states.

“Welcome,” Thom answers. “Does Pretty Ruby want some too?”

“No thank you Thom. You should have some though, I am sure you are hungry.” Thom eagerly sets off to the kitchen. Ruby laughs and shakes her head, “He has some appetite.”

Al states, “Someday you’ll have to tell me how you left on a vacation and came home with him, practically a giant!”

Ruby laughs again, “Now Al, a girl can’t give away all her secrets, now can she? He may not be smart but he's loyal. A perfect watchman for our second door, once it's completed.” Ruby slides into the seat across from Brower. “So, I hear you have a place you don’t want anymore. A house?”

"A house?  Oh, you mean the one across Fremont Street from the Comique.  Well, I suppose we no longer need it.   Pierre Jaquet and myself originally purchased it to use for our own house but we've never gotten around to leaving the Golden Eagle Boarding House.  I can't say we're ever going to either.  Between the gun shop, saloon, cigar store and my being here at nights neither of us are around enough to need a house.    

Both of our other Comique employees Warren Watson and our singer Clairesse Townsend both live at the Golden Eagle too.  Our only employees not there are the gamblers, but the Milfords wouldn't allow a gambler to live there anyway. Hannah Milford's cooking is to die for, too bad she only does breakfast and lunches, although Maria's dinners are very, very good as well.  

And Clay Milford makes sure the place is safe.   The other tenants are Peter Lovelace of the Rio Grande, that new lawyer's two clerks Hatcher Meeks and Gunther Heppel and the Condon brother's new teller Fletcher Laughton.  All four of them are quiet but friendly.  Still two vacancies since Harry and Niles moved in here.  It'll be interesting to see who the Mildfords bring in to fill those rooms.  

Ah, I'm rambling.   You were asking about the house.   It's empty most of the time.   Whenever the Promise City Hotel becomes full we'll rent the building out to Eric and Melissa Smith so they can handle the overflow.   That happened last month during the two weeks around the festival.  So one room has old army cots, blankets and pillows stacked in it for those times but otherwise the place is empty.    We figured that eventually we might want to get a fourth business established there but have about decided that we really don't have the time.   What would you want it for?  Not another saloon I hope, the Comique has enough competition already."

Ruby laughs, “Oh no, not a saloon. A house, a home actually, for Jake and I. I like my room in the saloon but it’s not like having a real home. Neither of us has had one in a very long time. So I asked around and Niles told me you had a place you might want to get rid of.”

Al replies, "Well, as I said, it's not like I've been anxious to get rid of it, but I wouldn't mind having the two of you for neighbors. Pierre is half owner so I'd have to talk to him about it first, so we'll have to wait until he gets back. I'll stop by the County Claims office tomorrow before I open up to find out what a house like that is selling for these days. Whatever the going rate is I'll knock off ten-percent and it will be yours as long as Pierre agrees."

“That would be great! As long as Pierre agrees that is.” Ruby pauses and taps her lips while she thinks, “Can I see it? I can’t just buy it without seeing it or Jake will laugh at me.” she giggles. “And oh, don’t tell him, I want it to be a surprise for his birthday.”

He replies, "Sure, we can head over there after I finish this fine meal. Do you know what kind of pie Maria might have made today?"

“No, I don’t. But I’ll go find out.” Ruby excuses herself and goes into the kitchen, returning after a few minutes with a large pie of hot apple pie. “Hope you like apples!” she says setting the plate on the table.

"And still hot! Excellent!" he states as he digs in.

Ruby sits again, keeping Al company while he eats. She asks him about his businesses and how he did with the festival.

"It was the best weekend we ever had at the Comique. Did great at the cigar shop too since that emporium only sold tobacco tins and no cigars. Out partner Alton Boyd sold out of his entire stock by early Sunday afternoon. Alton had a large crate of dried tobacco leaves so he bought several tobacco tins from that emporium guy. Alton Pierre and I spent the next two hours rolling up more. Sold all of them as well, even though they weren't of Boyd's usual quality. So our two partners did very well.

We didn't do much business at the gun shop, since all of our best stock had been stolen by the Cowboy Gang a few days earlier and the emporium had a gun dealer with good variety and prices. Adding in the gun shop losses from the robbery Pierre and I pretty much broke even by the time everything was done, and would have had an overall loss if it wasn't for that stolen ammunition that was recovered from the cave."

“That’s great, Al,” Ruby says sincerely. Then she blushes slightly. “You know, I still haven’t gotten around to asking Niles how we did.” She shrugs and grins, “I guess that’s why I’m just the singer. One of these days I will.”

When they are finished with the meal they leave, having to take the long way to Main and Fremont by way of Allen and Sierra for him to stop at the Double Eagle Boarding House to pick up the keys. While he is upstairs in his room Hannah Milford says with some irritation in her voice, "Hello Miss West. I haven't seen much of you since the festival. My husband Clay and I saw a little too much of you then. What on earth made you think that it was appropriate to parade around town naked?"

Ruby smiles easily, “Good evening Mrs. Milford.” She takes a step closer to the woman. “I certainly did not parade around town naked, I preformed in what was clearly stated to be an adult show. And…,” her smile grows wider, “You didn’t get to see any of the good parts anyway, so I was definitely not naked.”

She replies, "I hardly consider a handkerchief attached to a string being clothed. Neither do most of the other decent folks in town. The next time the Vigilance Committee brings up the notion of a dress code I think you'll see a different result due to your performance."

Al soon returns and sensing some heavy tension in the room suggests to Ruby that they depart.

“Perhaps. Or perhaps not, especially considering the majority of this town is not on the Vigilance Committee and I do believe you might find some who enjoyed the performance. Well,” Ruby continues cheerily, “Have a good evening.” She takes Al’s arm and as she walks out she flashes Mrs. Milford a dazzling smile over her shoulder.

Once outside they start the walk to the building. “I hope I didn’t embarrass you,” Ruby says sincerely. “Seems some people decided to skip the warning that night at the festival that the show was for the grown ups.” She sighs, “Plus they seem to forget all the good we do for the town and focus on something they see as bad.”

"Oh, was that about your dance?  I guess she's gotten tired of just nagging Niles and Harry about it and decided to go directly to the source.  I'm sorry, I wasn't thinking.  I shouldn't have brought you in."

They walk down Fremont Street to the Intersection with Main to the twenty-by-twenty-five foot two-story wooden structure.   All of the windows have gingham-style curtains on the inside which are presently drawn shut.  The main entrance is in the southwest corner on Fremont facing Main which he unlocks with a key.  

The first room is ten by fifteen feet, with two doors on both the north on each end and one on the east walls.  The room also has a staircase leading up.  He opens the doors, which lead to the other three rooms on the floor, the two on the northwest and southeast corners being ten foot square and the one on the northeast corner being ten by fifteen.  That room has a vent pipe for a woodstove and another door to the outside.  

They head upstairs which leads to a five foot wide corridor running from the north to south wall.   Off from the corridor are four ten-by-ten foot rooms, one of which has the aforementioned army cots, blankets and pillows.    

He says, "There's not all that much too it.  There are fancier houses, we bought it primarily for the location."

Ruby smiles as she walks through, pretending to inspect things closely but really imagining the things she would be doing with Jake in each room. “It’s in wonderful condition. And besides, it doesn’t need to be fancy, I’d rather decorate it myself.” The gingham curtains bring a large smile to her face.

Once they are upstairs Ruby unfastens a curtain and looks outside, down into the street. “It’s really perfect,” she says, looking back at Al. “But seeing it makes me realize how much work this will be. I’m a bit overwhelmed at all that will have to be done. I am afraid I don’t know much about keeping house.”

He replies, "I know. That's one of the reasons that Pierre and I never got around to moving in either. I suppose you could always hire a housekeeper, that's what the Condon brothers, the Hubbards and Fisk do."

Ruby laughs, “Oh yes, I definitely plan on doing that. But I was thinking more of just filling this place with furniture! And the kitchen, have to set that up too. I don’t know anything about kitchens. Oh well, I’ll figure it out I always do.” Ruby turns and faces Al fully. “I’ll take it! I mean, we’ll take it! Oh, I am so excited!” Ruby jumps up and down then hugs Al tightly. Suddenly she pulls back, “If Pierre agrees that is. Do you think he will?”

"Yeah, I suppose he will. As for the furniture I'd suggest you sweet talk Cole Rixton over at Rixton's furniture. I heard that he cut Kate a special deal on furniture for the schoolhouse since like him she was part of  'Dorita's extended family'. Of course, that was back when he was dating Liza Brown and happy about life. Now that she's engaged to Derick Avery he may have a different outlook on life."

“I’ve been told I have a knack for sweet talking, I guess we’ll find out what I can really do,” she chuckles. “But poor guy, I guess that engagement came from the festival?”

Ruby looks around the house, “We’re going to need so much…” Feeling a little overwhelmed she walks back downstairs. She rests her head against a wall and closes her eyes. Again, she pictures her room at the Lucky Lady, then pictures her life with Jake here. Even though some things would be harder, like meals and stumbling home drunk, it just seemed… right… for them to have this place together.

She opens her eyes, “As soon as you can let me know what you’re asking I’d appreciate it. I’d like to surprise Jake on his birthday. I was hoping I could give you a deposit and my word in exchange for the key. I would really like Jake and I to sign the papers together. You know we’re good to our word.”

"Jake's Birthday? When is that?"

“The 15th of May. It’s soon. We both wanted to get a house, I figure the gift is in him not having to do the work to find and procure the place. He still has to pay for it,” she laughs lightly. “I want to get him something else too, but I need someone else’s help and they were busy today.” Ruby walks back into the room that was her future kitchen, trying to put to memory the dimensions. “I’m going to have a party for him the night of Saturday the 20th  at the Lucky Lady.” She spins to face Al, “I hope you’ll come?”

"Oh, I'll be there. Tell you what, if Pierre isn't back by say noon on the 15th we'll go ahead and start the deal without him. That way you can at least tell him you've made a deposit on a house. I'm sure Pierre will agree, we just can't legally finalize the deal without his signature."

“I understand. I thought I’d bring Jake by and let him look around, and that would be enough on his birthday. Like I said, I want Jake to be there to sign the papers too but don’t want to tell him before his birthday. So it sounds like a plan.” Ruby offers Al her hand. “Shall we shake on it then?”

"Sure. Stop by the gunshop on the fifteenth and I'll give you the key." They shake on it and part ways.

---------------------------------------------------------------

The next day Ruby again finds an excuse to slip out of the Lucky Lady without Jake, telling him she has a letter to mail at the post office. She hurries over to the El Parador, hoping to find Dorita.

She finds her in the kitchen busy making breakfast. “Buenos Dias Senora. How are you today? Yesterday must have been very trying for you.”

"Si, my aunt and cousins always make the day harder.  They not accept Grandfather wasn't at fault.    Pedro, Sonoma and I are only family members who speak to him and continue to show our love."  

She pauses and then looks up to Ruby stating, "You stopping by with the flowers was thoughtful.  Thank you."

"Of course, Dorita," she says sincerely. "I would have liked to bring Jake too to pay his respects but I only found out at the last minute. I really am sorry." There is an uncomfortable moment of silence before Ruby continues.

“Senora, Necesito preguntar un favor, por favor.” (I need to ask a favor, please). “I would like to find a gift for Senor Jake. I was hoping you could help me.”

"Si, what can I help you with?  Something special you would like cooked up for him?"

"I do need to have something cooked, that is true. And you are the best cook around...But what I was really hoping for is some tea." She doesn't wait for Dorita to respond. "You have made some special teas before and there is one in particular I am looking for. I need it, it's very important to me. I have heard of it before, when I was younger someone had one. It's a tea that when you drink it you have a vision of where a certain person is. Have you heard of it?"

"Si, I have heard of it.  I think it called Elixir of Clairvoyance.  I not know how to make it but Grandfather may have recipe for it.  I will ask him."

"I would so appreciate it. I can ask him too, if that would be better."

"I do it. Check back later, maybe when you come in for food. You too skinny, Maria not feeding you enough."

Ruby laughs, "Well I guess you'll have to yell at her then, won't you?" She hugs Dorita, "Thank you Senora, for everything. I will check back later for the potion, and I promise I'll eat then too." Ruby bounces out of the Cantina, glad to have Jake's gifts secured.

---------------------------------------------------------

Later that night Jake and Ruby come to the Cantina for dinner. Ruby says to Jake, "I'm going to say hi to Dorita. I'll be right back." She gives him a peck and heads into the kitchen. She finds the elven woman standing at her usual spot at the stove. "Evening Dorita," Ruby smiles, "How did your mission go?"

"Very good, Grandfather says he see recipe in one of new books you find but not sure which book it in. He tearing apart library now looking. Thank you for giving him new thing to do. My Aunt and cousins' visit always upset him terribly. He been hiding in his room since worship service ended yesterday."

"Oh really? Maybe I should go and pay him a visit. I think I will." Ruby pauses, "I know it's not really my business but I wish there was something I could do to help. It's really not fair that they blame your grandfather."

She says, "Well, I can understand why they do. He told them it was all his fault. I know that he never mean for harm to come to mother and uncle, he love them dearly."

Ruby shakes her head. “I guess they are just so angry at losing their beloveds that they need someone to blame. And it IS so like your grandfather to take the blame on himself. I’m going to go up now.”

Ruby stops by Jake momentarily. “Darling I’m going to check on Mr. Gonzales, he’s not feeling well. I’ll be right back, please order for me.”

Ruby heads upstairs and doesn’t bother knocking. She lets herself into her teacher’s room then into the secret room when she does not find him there.

“Teacher?” she calls out, “Where are you?”

He does not immediately answer. She then hears a soft bubbling sound coming from his workshop/laboratory even though the door is shut.

She quietly opens the door to see him in the midst of brewing some sort of elaborate experiment. He has four braziers going, each with a different colored liquid boiling inside. On the table are boxes and bags of various powders, with differing amounts of powder on three different scales. Instead of his regular clothing he has on a heavy leather apron and long leather mittens similar to those that blacksmiths sometimes wear. He also has on a metal helmet with glass visor attached to it, covering his face. On the tables are two different books, each opened and held in place with rocks as paperweights.

Ruby watches in utter curiosity as her teacher plays mad scientist. Colored steam rises from the braziers and a faint odor of some kind of flower Ruby couldn’t place was in the air. She slowly walks forward but does not get too close. She again calls out softly, trying not to startle him, “Teacher?”

He turns and notices her. He commands, "Out, out, and shut the door behind you! I'll be along shortly, this stuff will soon need to simmer a while on low. Too dangerous for you in here right now. Out, out, out!"

Ruby ushers herself quickly out of the room, knowing not to anger her teacher and also knowing to heed his warnings. So while she waits she wanders around the mansion, looking at whatever is around very curiously.

She finds the library a mess, with books piled everywhere. The rest of the mansion is as it should be. After twenty minutes he exits the room. He removes the apron, gloves and helmet and smiles at her stating, "My, you bring about quite a challenge. I've never created any of these elixirs before now."

"Really? I had not realized there was anything you haven't done! But don't you look happy," she smiles at him. "I really do appreciate you making it for me. I know how you feel about Jake and all..." her voice trails off.

"Not happy? I'm delighted! I haven't had this much fun in ages. I thought I'd seen the elixirs listed in one of those books, it turns they were in two but different variations. So I'm mixing them all up to experiment with. One book calls has an Elixir of Clairvoyance, which allows you to see another person. It also has an Elixir of Clairaudience which allows you to hear another person.

The second book has both elixirs but also a variation that claims they are safe to mix and use simultaneously. Mixing potions is always dangerous work, whether in the stomach or in the laboratory, which is why I've taken extra precautions.

As for Mr. Cook, I'm doing this for you, not for him. You are right though, I should really try to mend that broken fence at some point. You are too important a person in both of our lives for us to constantly be at odds with one another."

Ruby bounces over to Gonzales and ends in his arms. “You are the BEST!” She hugs him tightly. “I just know you and Jake can get along, I mean, really get along. It’s just hard for him to trust people. He hasn’t had it easy either, especially with family, but he IS a good man.” Ruby finally lets him go. “And thank you so much for doing this, it means a lot to me to be able to give it to him.”

Ruby pauses in thought, “See and hear, huh? I wonder what other kinds of things you can do with this stuff. I didn’t realize it was so much fun,” she teases the old elf.

He replies, "We'll I'm making enough for two doses of each, as I would want to test them before giving them to anybody else to use. I'll let you know the result and if they do what the books say they'll do. That isn't always the case."

Ruby’s eyes widen. “You mean things can really… go wrong? Isn’t that scary? I guess it’s kinda exciting too, who knows what cool things could happen. How will you test it? When will they be done?”

"Well, I have another hour or two to work on them, then they'll need to cool a settle. Should be ready late tonight. I'll probably test them out then. If they work the second one of each will be ready for you when you drop by tomorrow."

“Oh! That is soooo wonderful,” Ruby throws herself into Mr. Gonzales arms again. “Can I help? How can I replay you?”

"Repay me? You already did with your thoughtful visit yesterday. It was just what I needed right then. I'll see you later my little bird."

Ruby just stands there and smiles, thinking, “I’m glad I could be of help then. I will see you tomorrow. I’m afraid to say Have Fun,” she laughs on her way out,

Ruby lets herself out of the mansion and the old man’s room. She returns to Jake where they enjoy a very filling dinner.

-------------------------------------------------------------------

Ruby returns to Gonzales room the next day. She lets herself in and finds him. She excitedly asks, “How did you make out last night?”

"I finished them. They work. Here you go." He hands her three ceramic vials, each capped with a different colored cork.

He explains, "The one with the red cork is the Elixir of Clairaudience. Once it is consumed the person must then concentrate on a place known to them regardless of the distance away. For the next twenty minutes you would then hear whatever noises are coming from that place."

"The one with the blue cork is the Elixir of Clairvoyance. It works like the other one except you would see in your mind whatever is transpiring in that area. Again, it must be a place known to you. Alternately, you could use it to see a specific individual known to you. Note that if the area is dark you might not be able to see due to the darkness."

"The one with the purple cork is the combined Elixir. It simulates the effects of both of the others simultaneously however unlike the other two the combined elixir has a limited range of approximately 100 miles. The sole exception to that is it would probably allow sight and hearing if both the drinker and other location were both at locations with high concentrations of both wizard and earth magics."

Ruby’s eyes widen as Gonzales hands her the three vials and explains abut them. “All three? This is SO much more than I could have hoped for!” She again hugs Mr. Gonzales excitedly, almost dropping the vials in the process. “Oh, I can’t wait to give these to him! He’s going to love it, thank you so much,” Ruby gushes, and continues to gush for on for endless minutes.

Finally she stops. “I really mean it. You, and your family, have been nicer to me than most people and I’m not even sure what I did to deserve it. But I’ll take it.” Ruby hugs him again and starts for the door. “I hope you’ll come to the party on Saturday night,” she calls out as she leaves. Her voice faint, “It’s for Jake and the Priestess Minerva…”

Anxious to continue to improve his shooting Jake asks Helen Barker again to give him some guidance.  He would rather have Red do it, but he could not see his way clear to Tucson just now and was loathe to wait.  He felt that he was at a plateau and just needed to be nudged up.  So once again she tutored him, though this time she seemed less aloof and cold.  He figured it had something to do with him shooting Johnny Ringo.  

After spending some time giving him pointers and showing him how to improve she says, "Perhaps you should worry a little more about not getting shot yourself."

"I always worry about that.  I only pull this," he says patting his Colt, "when all other choices are gone."

"No," she says, "even when you are forced to pull your gun you could be harder to hit.  Try to draw on me."  

Jake at first thinks she is kidding but then his eyes go wide as she flings the bullet at him, hitting him hard square in the chest.  "Ow!  What the --"

"Now," she continues interrupting his vulgarity, "you are not only a good shot Mr. Cook, but you understand how to shoot a man, not just a target.  Think about what you aim for.  Now think about making it hard for me to hit you there."  Without warning she flings another bullet at him and he shifts his torso and she misses.  "Wipe that grin off your face and draw on me while doing the same thing, only this time...."

They practice the little exercise for a long time.  She shows him moves that do not shift his gun arm too much and teaches him some more about his center of gravity and shooting.  "Doing that does take a toll on your aim, but shooting down your opponent is no good if you get shot too."

"Helen, is there any end of surprises in you?"  She does not answer, but instead returns his smirk.

................................

Out in the desert, just far enough out not to worry folks about the gunshots, once again Jake places empty liquor bottles on rocks, on a board between trees and nestled in the arms of a large cactus.  Last time he tried snapping off three rounds quickly, the third round never quite came fast enough.  Since then he had practiced, had been coached by Deputy Barker, had practiced dry firing in the mirror, and more importantly knew he was ready.  He removes each pistol and loads a six round in the chamber under the hammer that normally remains empty for safety.

Out flashes the Colt and the shots come fast, faster than before.  If the lizard watching from the rock had understood what a gun was, it might have been amazed at the blur that was the hammer striking repeatedly as the gamblers left hand fanned over it just barely touching the tip.  The gun barrel, unperturbed by the hammer motion, pointed true and disgorged hot lead towards the glass bottles that shattered.  Top, middle, bottom, the bottle shattered and then again the same to its companion bottle on the rock as the six shots echoed across the desert.  The man with the flat brimmed black hat twirled the gun and dropped it in its holster slung low on his right leg.  The acrid gun smoke just begins to clear when he cross draws his new long barreled pistol with the pearl grips and proceeds to remove the necks effortlessly and fluidly from six glass bottles.  Too long to twirl in his hand, the long barrel is slid firmly back into its holster.  Jake inhales a whiff of the smoke and feel the tang of sulfur in nostrils.  His eyes dart back and forth over the targets as he brushes some black powder residue from his hand and a faint grin comes to his lips.

He reloads and fires several times, pleased with the results.  He also tries some extra difficult shots, and finds that he is still most accurate with a single shot or two.  Even the slight wobble generated by managing three shots, or a second fanning of the hammer after the first is enough to put his aim off slightly.  He spends the next hour doing the same with his shotguns, the Spencer carbine and the Vetterli rifle that Emery Shaw gifted to him.  At the end while packing up his weapons, he cannot keep the grin off his face.


----------



## orchid blossom

I'll be posting the interludes in the timeline order.  The next one up is Kate's.  It's quite long, so it will go on through the next few updates.


----------



## orchid blossom

Sad Tidings, April 28, 1882

At 6:00 P.M. Kate and Ginnie are sitting down to dinner at the El Parador Cantina when David Melany enters the building.   Mr. Melany works part-time for Western Union, a company that has thus far had only limited business as Promise City as the town is still lacking telegraph service.   He has in his hand a telegram that would have arrived on the Wells Fargo stagecoach.   He speaks briefly to Pedro and is then directed to Kate.  He thrusts a clipboard in front of her and says, “Mrs. Kale, I have a telegram for you.  Please sign here.”  So does so and he leaves

She sees that it has been sent from her father from Boston.   It reads:

*Dearest Katherine:

It is with sad regret that I must inform you that our dear friend Ralph Waldo Emerson has passed on.   Services will be held in the afternoon this Sunday, April 30.   I realize that with you being such a great distance away it is unlikely that you will be able to attend but wanted let you know prior to your hearing of this through the newspapers.   I sincerely hope that life continues to be good to you and look forward to your next visit.  

Your loving Father*

Kate handed Ginnie the telegram with a shaking hand.  She had known Mr. Emerson her entire life.  He had defended them when her father was gone.... and now he was gone.  She fumbled with her handkerchief, trying not to break into tears in the middle of the Cantina.

“Ginnie, I think we must speak to our teacher,” she said finally.  “I know you don’t like Boston, so you don’t have to come if you don’t want to.  But I would be glad if you will.

Ginnie is non-committal and replies, “Whatever you wish Mrs. Kale”.  

They head up to Gonzales’s mansion, where they find him busy transcribing one fo the Latin texts.  

He waves them over and comments “This is fascinating....nothing magical of note but a truly dramatic story.  it was written in the sixth century during the fall of the Roman Empire.   The author is a priest from what is now either a non-existent or renamed town somewhere in the Alps near what is now the Italian and Swiss border.   He writes this final chapter as most of the community has fallen to the Germanic barbarian invaders.  He and most of his congregation have retreated to the church where they have erected fortifications for their final battle.   He writes how he will hide this text and other holy books in a section of the stone wall that would survive the burning of the church.”

“What a horrible time to be writing, knowing you likely won’t be alive in a matter of hours and hoping your words will survive.”  Kate handed her teacher the telegram and waited while he read it.  “I would very much like to attend.  He was always so kind to us, and.....” She stopped and lifted the handkerchief to her face.  “Will you help?”

Gonzales replies, “Why of course.  I enjoyed my conversation with the man last month and am also saddened to hear of his passing.    When would you like to leave and is there anybody who you would like to bring with us?”

“No one that it would be appropriate to bring,” she said with a little blush.  “And my friends are just starting to enjoy some quiet time, I don’t want to drag them away.”

“I believe that the sooner we leave the better in case there are any arrangements that you would like to make Ma’am. We need to remember that the message just arrived and if we “popped in” to quickly there would be questions of our method of transportation.

Also I would like to be able to acquire some materials while we are in Boston as the quality is often much better. It would be to our advantage if we planned to get there quickly place any orders for items to mail and then come back at a slower pace with things that we need at the ranch the school and possibly the shop or cantina that would be impractical to mail.”

Kate said, “Ginnie’s right about the timing, although I think I got a little lost in the explanation.  No matter what we are going to have to explain how we get there so fast, but we need be in no hurry to get back.  It’s a good opportunity to get some things, as Ginnie said.

It’s already late today, and even later in Boston.  Perhaps if we leave tomorrow afternoon?”

Gonzales says “Tomorrow afternoon would work well, that will give me time to bring my good suit over to Wongs Laundry to have cleaned and pressed.”

“I’ll have to get my black gowns out again.  I had hoped not to need them again for a long while.  And we will have to find something appropriate for Ginnie to wear as well.  It’s a good thing I hadn’t planned to start school for another week or so, or I’d have quite a few arrangements to make.”

Kate sat down and slid her arm around Ginnie’s waist to hug her and sighed.  “It will be nice to go home again, I just wish it was under different circumstances.  Mr. Emerson will be missed by my family; he was the best friend we could ask for.  I can’t remember a time when he wasn’t part of our family.”  She brought her handkerchief up to her face again and wiped her eyes.  

“Will we stay a few days in Boston then?  Ginnie and I can look for those things she mentioned, and I think a talk with my parents is in order.  I cannot imagine going home and not telling them about my condition.  Although what I’ll tell them, I don’t know.”

“Ma’am Kate there is no reason why you need to tell your family anything if you don’t want to. The ring that has your image in it will mask any... umm “condition” that might be visible and you have already taken on one orphan there would be little surprise if you took on another in a few months especially a little boy to make a matched set of children.

I have some dark dresses and there is some material that would be appropriate in the back of the dress store. Although this may not be a happy occasion I believe that we may enjoy ourself when we head back to Boston and there is no reason that we can’t make it profitable as well.”

“We absolutely should enjoy ourselves,” Kate said, “and I intend to do so.  I’m sure to shock all of Boston society by doing things I shouldn’t.  Starting by not wearing black except for the day of the funeral.  You’ll have to tell me some things you’d like to do, Ginnie.  I’d like to go to the theater or a concert myself.  It’s a shame we can’t bring Mr. Booth, I’m sure he’d enjoy that.

You’re right about the ring, dear, but I’m not ashamed of having this baby.  I don’t want to hide it; I want to enjoy it.  And I want my mother with me when he comes.  I’m not afraid that they’ll be angry or turn me out or any such nonsense.  I just hate for them to feel disappointed in me.”

Manuel says, “Well, if you really wanted to bring Mr. Booth we could.  He already knows that I am a wizard, you’ve told him before about my using travelling spells to bring you places, and I can bring up to three other people with me when I cast the spell.  I would just have to cast it from somewhere other than my workshop, as I prefer only my ‘little birds’ to know of my magical rooms.”

“We could use the town house, since we’re all moved in now.  I’m not sure it would be appropriate to bring him, nor that he could get away from his work.  But perhaps I will ask....”  Kate said, blushing hard. She was thankful for her teacher’s kindness in not teasing her over her last statement.  After the quiet moment she said, “Well Ginnie, you and I should go home and get packed.  You have a much better business sense than I, so you can fill me in on what you think we should do on our trip, and before we leave.

I should let the others know I’ll be gone, and....  Well, there’s plenty to be done.”

Ginnie says, “Well I believe a list of items that might be needed by the school would be in order.  I would like to bring the stock of lace that I have ready made as it will get a much better price in Boston.  We should also check with Dorita to see if there is anything that she needs or wants while we are there and maybe go to one of the big libraries to see what is coming out.

There is also a possibility that we may want to see a publisher, some of the adventures that have been happening in Promise City would make fine penny novels even if we needed to call them fiction. I would like to see a museum if we have the time but other than the funeral and going to my family gravesite I would like to limit the dead people interactions.”

“As would I,” Kate agreed.  “I’ve had quite enough of the dead for a while.  I’m sure we’ll have time to do everything we wish.  The only real limitation is how long our teacher is willing to be gone.  We can get the list inorder tonight, and go down and ask Dorita what she might need now.

Mr. Gonzales, we’ll see you again later tonight, or maybe tomorrow morning.  Thank you for everything.”

Kate and Ginnie went back downstairs into the Cantina, then into the kitchen looking for Dorita.  After Dorita read the telegram, Kate said, “Your Grandfather is going to take us to attend the funeral, and we’ll probably be in Boston for several days.  Perhaps a week.  Is there anything you would like us to get for you?”

Dorita says, “Yes, I would want spices and teas that would be available in a port city.  I will also check with Joseppi, Boston have good sized Italian population so things he will need for his recipies also available there.”

“We might take up an entire rail car on the way back,” Kate smiled.  “We’re not leaving until tomorrow afternoon.  You can give us a list before we leave and we’ll get you whatever you want.” She paused.  “Has Mr. Booth been in yet tonight?”

Dorita gestures towards the door and says, “He arriving for supper just now.”   Kate sees the well-dressed man, in a blue-pinstriped three-piece suit, white silk shirt, and navy blue floral patterned tie arrive and sit at his usual table.

She leaned over and hugged Dorita.  “I’m going to miss you while we’re gone.  Thank you, Dorita.”

Kate took a deep breath, looked at Ginnie, and the two walked back into the Cantina and over to Conrad’s table.

“May we sit?  I have some news,” Kate said and handed him the telegram.

A warm smile crosses over his face and he says, “Certainly Kate.  Good news I hope....” He takes the telegram and reads it.  “Oh...I am sorry to hear this.   He was a fine poet and author, I’ve read many of his works.  I gather from this that Mr. Emerson was close to you.”

“Yes.  He’s been a good friend to my family for as long as I can remember.  He helped take care of us when my father was gone to the war, and after when he came home and had to learn how to get along without his arm.”

Kate wiped her eyes and dropped her voice.  “Our teacher is going to take us tomorrow afternoon.  We will stay a few days, perhaps a week and I wondered....  I wondered if you might like to accompany us.”

Conrad is surprised by this.   She sees a sense of fear in his expression as he says, “To get there in time....you mean....magical travel?”

Kate reached into her bag and pulled out a powder, which she then dropped in the flame of the candle.  “It’s the only way to get there in time.  We are waiting to leave so there is some time between when I would have gotten the telegram and when we arrive.”

She wrung her hands in her lap, her speech getting faster.  “I’m sorry, I shouldn’t have asked.  It’s terribly inappropriate, and you’d have to take time away from your work.  And really, why would you want to make a trip just now.  I’m sorry.”

“Oh, Katherine....it wasn’t inappropriate to ask at all.   I would love to visit with your parents and also be beside you at your time of grief.  I am honored that you asked me.    

Work should not be an issue at all.  Kate Higgins recently hired another gambler so it is no longer just myself and Normie Wilkie.  The new man is a Canadian who deals both Poker and Faro by the name of Wendall Spaulding.   So I can let her know tonight that he can have my table until we return.

My only hesitancy was regarding the magical travel.  Kate, I am fascinated with the concept of magic and hope to someday be able to harness some of those energies myself.  But it is also something unknown to me....tell me, does it hurt at all?  Are there any after-effects to it?”

“It doesn’t hurt,” she said gently.  “I haven’t noticed any after-effects myself, although it can be a bit disconcerting being in one place then suddenly in another.  The only thing to be careful of is to make sure you know your destination.  Mr. Gonzales has gone to my home before, so it will be no trouble.

We will all stand together over a brazier, Mr. Gonzales will say a few words and toss a powder in, then we’ll all grasp hands.  That’s all there is to it.”

Kate grasped his hand.  “I’m glad you’ll come with us.  Despite the reason, Ginnie and I plan to enjoy our trip.  Concerts, libraries, museums, and of course shopping.  I thought you might like to enjoy what a big city can offer for a change.”

Conrad looks like he is about to say something else and then pauses and slightly shakes his head no.  “That sounds fine Kate,” is his response.

Kate tilted her head to the side.  “That’s not what you wanted to say.  Go on, tell the truth,” she said lightly.  “I’m quite aware that my idea of fun isn’t everyone else’s.”

“Umm, err, well.  I was wondering, might it be possible on this trip to make a side trip down to New York City?  It would only be a half-day’s train ride from Boston.”

“I think that could be arranged,” she said and squeezed his hand.  “To be honest, I thought being so close might be an inducement to your coming along.”

Kate and Ginnie stayed at the table as Conrad ate his dinner.  “Well Ginnie,” she said finally, “I should get over to the Lady and let them know I’ll be gone for a while starting tonight.  We can decide what we need to do before we leave tomorrow, and you’ll need to run and see Mary Kelley.

Conrad, I’ll let you know when you come in for your breakfast when we’re leaving.  It will be tomorrow afternoon, probably not too late.  It will be further along in the day in Boston.  Thank you for coming with us. I... it will be good to have you there.”

“Kate, I am delighted to accompany you.  I look forward to visiting the fine city that I’ve read about and heard much of but never had the opportunity to visit until now.  And I could not have found myself a better tour guide than you.”

“We’ll do our best to make sure you enjoy yourself.  We should go, there’s quite a lot to do before we leave.  I’ll see you tomorrow.”

Kate leaned forward and blew out the candle.  She made a quick trip to the Lucky Lady to let the others know that she wouldn’t be available for the next week before going back to the townhouse.

It was nice to have her own home again, small and simple as it was.  Sometimes she missed the business of the Cantina, being able to just walk out of her room to find company.  But here she could go about in her dressing gown if she liked, which is what she changed into as soon as she got home.

Not long after she had popped a big bowl of popcorn and settled herself with Ginnie at their little kitchen table to decide what they needed to get.

In between bites of popcorn which Ginnie washes down with very cold milk a list begins to appear; supplies for the school including ink, slates and chalk pencils along with books for some more advanced subjects geometry, architecture and updated farming practices.

“I’d like to get some really nice silk threads for some of the more complicated lace work I’ve been putting off and there are some things that we could use as components that will be more available in a well stocked spice shop or apothecary than there is around here. I could use another good lace needle too.  I’m afraid that if I break the one I have from my mother there really isn’t anything available to me here.”

Kate said, “I’ll have to educate myself in agriculture.  Or perhaps I could get Sonoma to come in and give a few lessons, she always knows what to do for the ranch.  I have some books on order with Mr. Lacey, but his selection was very limited.

We can get you several needles, as many as you want.  The thread will be no trouble either.  I imagine we’ll have to argue hard to keep my father from trying to pay for everything.  And I’m sure we’ll both come back with a lot of new clothes.  Maman will insist on that.

I know some places with beautiful fabrics and threads, and I was a regular at several Apothecaries.  They won’t find anything strange about me wanting any number of exotic things.

I’d like to get a few instruments and art supplies, as well as some books for learning French and perhaps Latin.  There won’t be much call here for those, but I’d like to offer them as extras, perhaps an optional hour at the end of the day, or a week tacked on to the end of the term for those who would like exposure to those subjects.”

Ginnie looks straight into Kate’s eyes.  “By the way where is your relationship going with the gambler who’s fallen head over heels for you? I know you said you don’t want to marry him because you think he’s going to resent you or something but you glow when he comes into the room and he’s ready to die for you. What else are you looking for here in the west? He may not ride very well but not every prince comes complete with the white horse and you actually have enough of those beasts to outfit an army anyway.  

Heck he’s ready to get blinked halfway across the country just because you asked him and you knew what he was going to ask before he did what else is there?”

“It’s not that I’m looking for something more, or for a prince charming.  I got over that particular fantasy a long time ago.  

I don’t know quite where it’s going.  I think... I think I could marry him, when the time comes.  It’s just too soon.  His offer came in order to protect my reputation.  And I know he also saw it as an opportunity, but if I had accepted neither of us could ever be quite certain of the other.  He would always wonder if I’d only married him to make my life easier, and I would always wonder if he wished he hadn’t asked.

I still have too much of the past hanging about me to give him what he deserves.  I just wasn’t prepared to love again so soon.  I need a little more time so I can be sure....

It’s very confusing, Ginnie, and that’s no way to start a marriage.  And, after all, his offer was to give my boy a father.  It’s too late for that now.  I don’t even know if he’d want to marry me now.”

“Bloody hell Ma’am Kate! He jumped in front of a bullet for you and that wasn’t just to save your baby! With the life expectancy in Promise City and the amount of trouble we seem to be able to get into just trying to eat dinner why can’t you just start by being here today?  He loves you, you love him get over the doubt and second guessing of his actions and just ask him if he really wants to marry you and get this thing over with.”

Ginnnie looks at Kate with a twinkle in her eye. “After all if he tries to hurt you I’ll just kill him and dump the body where no one will ever find it If our teacher doesn’t do it first.

Marry him and be happy because you’re driving me crazy with the googly eyed stuff.  Maybe after the wedding the mushyness will die down a little and we can get back to... well as close to normal as our lives ever are.”

“Ginnie!”  Kate sat back in the chair as if she’d been physically pushed.  “I...”  She tried several times to speak, but nothing coherent came out.  Maybe she was right.  Maybe propriety and doubts were just a way of hiding.

“I hate to tell you this, Ginnie, but if you marry the right person, the googly-eyes don’t go away.  Well, not completely anyway.  You’ll find that out some day.

I’ll think about what you said.  For now, I’d say taking him to meet my family is a big enough step.”

Kate paused for a moment.  “How would you feel about Conrad being part of our family, Ginnie?”

“Isn’t he already? the only thing difference is that he lives in a different house. As long as I’m not responsible for him I’m fine with him. He seems to really love you and I don’t think I have to worry about him touching me and if he tried it I think I could take him out without much of a problem. Maybe we can teach him to do dishes or laundry or something useful. At the very least he could help pay the bills and that would be a good thing although I’d think that with the amount of trouble we seem to get into anyone who would want to associate with us should have his head checked.

Do what makes you happy, it’s way past time.”

Kate got up and wrapped her arms around Ginnie.  “Oh, I love you,” she said and held her tight.  “You’re right, he is already part of our family.  I would never consider him if I thought he’d hurt you, but I don’t sense that in him.  And Dorita thinks he would be a good father despite the fact that she thinks he cheats at cards.

It’s a good thing we’re charming enough girls to be desirable even with all that trouble we get in to.  Let no man say life with us would be dull, even if we do make him wash the dishes.”

The girls finished their list making and spent a quiet night at home.  It was still a new thing to be in the house at night.  Kate hadn’t realized how accustomed she’d become the sounds of the Cantina.  The heavy silence in the house was a stranger, and Kate was comforted by the fact that Ginnie was just in the next room.

In the morning Kate cooked a simple breakfast, the only kind she could so far.  They ate and ran their days errands, making ready for their week’s absence.  By a little bit after noon they were in the Cantina having one of Dorita’s good lunches and waiting to meet Mr. Gonzales.

Kate is initially surprised to see Gonzales and Booth arrive simultaneously from outside, although when she sees each carrying cloth covered packages on hangers she realizes that they both have come picked up their newly washed and pressed suits from Wong’s.   They join her and Ginnie at the table for their final meal in Promise City for the immediate future. “

Manuel lights the candle on the table and lets Ginnie do the honors of the powder and incantation.   Conrad says, “I’d love to learn how to do that at some point.”   

Gonzales replies, “That could probably be arranged, we could work out a trade of some sorts.   According to Mother Jaminez you know how to find me lots of interesting items in the wilderness that I can make use of. “

“Ginnie’s quite good at that too,” Kate said.  “I seem to be the student lagging behind. You’ve been to Wong’s?  I got out my black dresses again this morning.  They would just get all wrinkled again when I pack them, so I’ll have them pressed at home.  When do you think we should leave?”

Gonzales says, “Any time you would like at this point.”   Conrad asks, “Where would we be staying in Boston?  Kate, I assume that you and Ginnie will stay with your family, but I wouldn’t want to impose.   I don’t mind paying for hotel rooms for both myself and Mr. Gonzales.”

“You won’t be imposing.  I’m sure Papa will want Mr. Gonzales to stay, and there’s no reason you can’t as well.  Believe me, there’s plenty of room.  Mr. Tucker is still staying there, and as far as impositions go, that one is much larger.

Of course, if you’d be more comfortable I’m sure we can find you a good hotel.  Boston is full of them, and often in the middle of quite a few things to do.  Let’s leave right after lunch.  I hate the reason we’re going, but I’m anxious to see my family. I didn’t see my brothers or my little nieces last time I was there.”

Ginnie says, “I believe that I have everything I need to leave whenever we are all ready. Perhaps we should leave from the back room of our house it is quiet and closed so there would be little chance of anyone accidentally seeing us leave.

“It will be a safe place to return to, as well,” Kate agreed.  “Dorita should have a list for me.  I’ll go check with her and then we can head over.”

She went into the kitchen and collected Dorita’s long list of supplies, including Joseppi’s needs.  She kissed the elven woman good-bye and went back into the Cantina.  

Once everyone was finished eating, Kate led them over to the house, going in the back door to the kitchen.  The room was dominated by the wood-stove Mrs. Bauer had left behind when she fled with Juan Gomez.  Simple shelves stocked with food-stuffs and dishes lined one wall, and a working counter was attached to the opposite wall.  The table and chairs were set in the center of the room and covered with a simple lace-edged table cloth.  A vase of flowers sat in the center of the table.

Kate went to the back window and pulled the curtains closed, cutting the light in the room.  “We should be private enough here.  Professeur aime, did you need to see my home again, or do you remember well enough?”

He states, “I remember it well.   Mr. Booth, so that you will know in advance we will be arriving in a stable in the carriage house of Kate’s parents.”  Conrad nods.    Gonzales indicates that he will nod when they are all ready and for Conrad to then grasp his right hand and Kate’s left hand.

The brazier is lit and the powder is dropped, filling the room with the pink smoke.  Gonzales begins the incantation and nods.   Conrad’s grip on Kate’s hand is like a vise and she sees perspiration on his forehead and fear in his eyes.    As soon as the spell begins it ends, with Kate now seeing the familiar setting of her childhood home with the associated smells of the carriage house.   Conrad continues to firmly grasp both her’s and her teacher’s hands.

Kate smiled at Ginnie and let go of the girl’s hand, laying it instead over Conrad’s.  “It’s over,” she said quietly.  “We’re here, safe and sound.


----------



## orchid blossom

Arrival in Boston

Kate took a deep breath and looked around.  This room was as empty as always, but her eyes went right to the names Henry had carved into the floorboards.  Despite the sadness lingering in her heart, she was excited to get inside the house.

“We’ll wait a moment just to get our heads settled before we go to the house.  Are you alright?”

Conrad replies, “Ye...yes.”  He finally releases both hers and Gonzales’s hands.   He looks back at Kate and says, “You were right...it didn’t hurt at all.”    Gonzales lets out a belly laugh upon hearing that and Conrad turns read with embarrassment.  

Gonzales slaps him on the back and says, “Relax, you’re not the first person who I’ve seen have that reaction to unknown magic and you probably won’t be the last.”   Conrad’s face returns to its normal hue.  

Ginnie looks around at the animals and says, “Can we go inside please?  I really don’t want to stay here with all of these horses and that stinky manure.”    Conrad whispers to Kate, “Interesting kid for a rancher to have.”

“Admit it, Conrad.  You’re thinking the same thing,” she teased.

“We can go now, Ginnie.  I think we’ve all got our heads back on our shoulders.”  Kate smoothed her grey skirts, picked up the bag that she had slung over her shoulder during the spell to free up her hands and led them outside into the courtyard.

The house was as imposing as always, and as always it didn’t seem to register to Kate just how large it was.  What she did notice was the heavy black fabric draped above the door.  She sighed and walked up to the front door to rap with the knocker.

The butler Mathias answers the door.   A smile crosses his face and he says, “Ah, Miss. Katherine, it is good to see you again.   Your father said that you were considering a visit here in late April, it is good to see that you’ve come.”

Kate took his hands and kissed his cheek.  “I couldn’t stay away.  I’m thankful that I can be here with my family during this sad time.”

She led the others inside and Mathias shut the door behind them.  “You remember Ginnie and Mr. Gonzales,” Kate said, “And this is Mr. Booth.

Where is everyone?  Are Henry and Phil here?”

Mathias says, “Oh yes, they are all in the parlor.  They will be so happy to see you again, especially Henry, he was so upset about missing your previous visit.”

“I was sorry to miss him, too.  Let’s not make him wait any longer.”

Kate put her bag down. “Just leave your things here, they’ll be taken care of.  Let’s go, Mathias.”  She took her teacher’s arm and followed Mathias through the rich foyer.  They left the large, curving staircase behind them and approached the imposing doors on the left-hand side.

Mathias opened the doors and announced them.  Kate managed to wait until he finished speaking before she walked in.  “I understand you’ve been expecting me,” she smiled.

The entire Seagram family looks up, the somber expressions on their faces changing to smiles, as Kate’s father comes over and gives her a warm embrace.

“Oh, Papa,” she said kissing his cheek.  She held on quietly for a moment, then whispered, “Thank you for suggesting I might be visiting, I didn’t know how...”

“Hush,” he interrupted gently.  “I knew you’d come, my girl.  I’d like to hear some more about your traveling methods this visit.”  He squeezed a bit tighter.  “I’m glad you’re here.”

“Me too, Papa.”

“Alright, enough of that,” a deep, resonant voice said as Kate was spun around into another set of arms.  Her feet were suddenly dangling several inches above the floor.  “Jacqueline,” Henry said, his voice suddenly choked.  “We’ve missed you, little sister.”

“I missed you too.  Where are your girls?”

Henry settled her back on her feet.  She had to tilt her head up to look at her tall, dark-haired brother.  He was broad like their father, and a couple inches taller.  “Elaine and the girls are at home.  If I’d known you were arriving I’d have brought them.  I’ll have to send for them to come for dinner.”  

His eyes looked down over her, noting her clothes.  “How are you feeling, Jacqueline?”

She took his hand and squeezed it.  “I’m getting along, Henry.  Some days are better than others.  We can talk about it later.”

Kate turned to her younger brother Phillip.  He took after their mother, fair of skin and hair, and lanky, but still tall like their father.  “Good to see you, Kitty,” he said, coming over to hug her in his turn.  

“Must you call me that?” Kate asked in the a tone that suggested she’d asked it many times before.

“Yes, I think I must.  When it stops making you crazy, I’ll stop saying it.”

She shook her head.  “Are you ever going to grow up?”

“Not unless I absolutely have to.”

Kate took a few moments to greet her mother and the two spoke rapidly in French for several minutes.  “Some of you haven’t met my friends,” Kate said after the greetings were finally over.  “Ginnie Flahrety, my ward.  Mr. Manuel Gonzales, and Mr. Conrad Booth.”

“Well of course, who else could he be with a face like that.  You sir are the spitting image of your father,” Seagram states.   He gives Conrad a warm firm handshake which Conrad returns.   Conrad states, “Thank you sir.  It is a pleasure to finally meet you.  Katherine has told me so much about you.”  

Seagram laughs “Has she now?”  Conrad replies, “Yes sir, of your many admirable traits and open-mindedness and fairness to all.   If more people shared those values the world would be a far better place.   I thank you for imparting your daughter with those beliefs, which she has managed to spread throughout the entire community of Promise City, Arizona.   It is a far richer place for her being there.”

A deep crimson blush crawled up Kate’s face.  “If you call telling Mrs. King where to stick her narrow-minded morality...”  Kate chuckled nervously and cleared her throat.  

“Mr. Booth exaggerates.  I do not have much influence in town, but I hope as a teacher I might do some good.  And as part of the Merchant’s Association as well.”

Friedrich Seagram and his son Henry wore matching expressions, both taking a bit closer look at the son of the famous actor and the blush on Katherine’s cheeks.  Kate fell back on manners and began to introduce her family.  “My mother,” she said with a fond smile, “Amelie Seagram, you just met my father, Friedrich Seagram, and these are my brothers, Henry and Philip, the banes of my youth,” she teased.

The hand-shaking and hellos went on for a few minutes until they were all settled, Kate’s mother having sat next to Ginnie with her arm around her shoulder.  While the others talked the lady asked her quietly, “Are you happy with my daughter, belle Ginnie?”

While her mother talked with Ginnie, Kate asked, “What happened to Mr. Emerson, Papa?”

“He caught pneumonia.  He had gone for a walk without a hat and coat and caught ill.   He hadn’t been in the best of health for a while.”

“He didn’t look very well the last time we were here, but I didn’t think....  He should have had someone with him, taking care of him.  Which I’m sure he refused any offers of.”  Kate was quiet as she pulled out her handkerchief.  

She took a quivering breath.  “I...  When is the service tomorrow?  Where is it being held?”

“Tomorrow in Concord.  There will be a private service at 2:30 P.M. that we are invited to and then the more public service at 3:30 P.M.”

Kate nodded.  She had kept herself together with thoughts of getting home and being with her family.  It was a very effective way of avoiding the reason she was traveling.

In a moment her brother Henry was sitting beside her, tucking her against him.  Her tears were quiet as he whispered into her ear, “I know Jacqueline.”

Friedrich Seagram cleared his throat and looked at his other guests.  “Gentlemen, you’re welcome to come with us to the private service.  I know you’ve had a long trip, we’ll get some rooms ready for you so you can refresh yourselves before dinner.”

Gonzales says, “Thank you sir, but I only met the man the one time and Mr. Booth never met him.  Our inclusion at the private service would not be appropriate, that should be for the close friends of the deceased.  The public service will suffice for us and Ginnie, although if space permits we would ask to sit near your family at that ceremony.”

Kate lifted her head from where it had been tucked against her brother’s shoulder.  “Papa, I need my family too.  I’ve been needing you, but I’ve been trying to....  I thought I needed to take care of myself.”

She unfolded herself from the seat and embraced her father.  “We can talk about how foolish that was later,” she whispered.

They talked for a few more minutes until Mathias returned.  He led Mr. Gonzales and Conrad to the well-appointed guest rooms.  “You might see another gentleman in a little while.  Mr. Tucker has the room at the end of the hall.  Dinner is served at six o’clock.  The library and music room are downstairs, and there is a door to the garden in the back of the house.  Just ring and someone will help you find your way.”

I fear I have spent much of my time causing your daughter to worry. I have spent so much time being on my own that I find it very hard to think of myself as dependent on anyone else, although it is very nice not to sleep in the streets anymore.

Ginnie slips into a school book French “I also have had the leisure to study however my French still has much to be desired. It has been...umm ...amazing to be able to spend the time with as many books as I have had... access to, but I have had the time to make a grift...nno gift for you”. With that she pulls out 10 yards of very complicated fine lace dotted with tiny silver beads and turquoise stones the size of seed beads and switches back to English. “I hope you like it”.

The devil flashes in the young girl’s eyes as she catches Kate’s glance

“Oh and just so you know Ma’am Kate still can’t cook very well but she can boil water now... most days.” With a giggle she runs over to Kate and puts her arms around her. “can I check the libary before I head to bed?” the young girl’s face goes serious as she looks up at Kate “I think I want to reread some of the things he wrote before... if that’s alright with you”

“C’est magnifique, belle Ginnie.  I could not buy finer anywhere.  I shall be the envy of all others.

My daughter, she studies and forgets the fun.  You will not let her forget, or forget yourself to put down the books and lace and enjoy, no?”

Kate put her arms around Ginnie in return, smiling.  “There is still dinner, but that will be boring and formal, so as long as you promise to eat something you can stay in the library all evening if you like.”  She leaned down and kissed her forehead with an understanding glance.

“And I can cook eggs three ways at least and fry bacon without burning it more than once every three days thank you very much!”

Kate stayed in the parlor with her family.  Although she felt comfortable saying anything in front of her teacher and Conrad, to the others they were still strangers.  

Henry was still sitting on the sofa so Kate walked back over and sat down.  Her brother took her hand.  “How are you really?”

“I’m alright.  It’s been difficult; Arizona is a very different place.  It feels like I’ve had two completely separate lives.  But it’s good to be home.”  Kate looked down for a moment.  “I don’t want to embarrass you, so if you would prefer I wear black while I’m here, I will.  But you all know Tom didn’t like it, and in the West three months is the accepted length for formal mourning.”

“Katherine, we’re not going to second guess your decisions,” her father said.  “And in case you’ve forgotten, we’ve bent the rules of society before on more than one occasion.  Let the gossips wag their tongues, it doesn’t matter.”

Kate nodded.  “There’s so much to tell all of you about Arizona....” she began.  For the next two hours she sat in the parlor, telling a version of her life in Arizona that didn’t involve magic.  She was as honest as she could be, telling about how they got on the wrong side of the Cowboy Gang and her trouble with the Earps.  They already knew from Mr. Tucker about Tom’s death and Morgan Earp.

Between her stories were stories of what had happened in her families lives while she had been gone.  When there was about an hour left before dinner, she went up to her own room to dress.  Her closet still held the clothes she hadn’t brought to Arizona.  They were to have been sold, but her mother said there was no one to buy them.  Those who wanted fancy clothes didn’t buy them second hand.

She pulled out what had been a favorite dinner dress of hers in a beautiful buttery yellow.  It sat off the shoulders, fitted slimly around her waist, and fell in simple, full lines to the floor.  As she fastened it, she noticed it was a little more snug than it used to be on top, and showed a more generous portion of her bust than in the old days.  Her waist hadn’t started to thicken yet, but her bust seemed determined to get a head start on it.

On her vanity still sat the box of jewelry she’d left.  It too wasn’t emptied despite the fact that jewelry could easily have been sold.  She slipped on a necklace of set, clear stones and the matching earrings.  A maid came up and rearranged her hair.  It hadn’t been done this fancy since she’d left Boston, with the exception of Mr. Gonzales spell.  She spent a moment wondering if Conrad would notice, then went down to dinner.

The family is served an excellent six-course meal.   Despite getting their share of regular home-cooked meals at the El Parador Gonzales, Conrad and Ginnie all seem to enjoy rather generous portions of the food, which Conrad compliments several times.

Phillip brings up reading an account of Billy the Kid’s death, which specifically mentioned the death occurring in Conrad Booth’s house, and asks for more details.   Conrad says, “Well, that is hardly an appropriate tale for dinner conversation, but if you remind me at a later time during our stay here young man I will tell you the story.”  

Phillip nods and asks, “Are you a member of Arcade’s Gang?”   Before Conrad can answer Gonzales laughs and says, “No young man, he is not.  But they are close personal friends of both Mr. Booth and myself.   Not long ago I even accompanied them into a battle against an invading French Army.  Why don’t we plan to spend some time together on Monday and I’ll tell you all about it.”

“I’ll look forward to that,” Phillip said brightly.  “Kitty, have you met them?”

Kate shook her head no.  “They used to live at the El Parador, where I lived.  But they were gone on a long trip when I arrived and when they returned they bought a house to share instead of living in the hotel.  I think I saw them there once, but I was so exhausted that night I just went straight to bed.  Since we share so many friends in common I’m bound to meet them someday.”

She went back to her dinner, eating each course with a healthy appetite.  She had been a light eater at the best of times, and glances from her family showed they noticed the improvement in her appetite.  

It was a pleasure to hear Conrad relax and talk with the others.  He had once feared the rejection of these people because of who he was and Kate was never sure she had convinced him otherwise.  But no one stood up to this family for long.  She couldn’t help smiling at his easy manner and happiness shone on her face when their eyes met across the table, a fact also noted by some of the more observant at that table.

The final two people for dinner arrive late and apologize for the interruption as they take their seats.   Mr. Seagram introduces the two as Colby Tucker and his mentor, Professor Edward Charles Pickering, the Director of the Harvard Observatory.  Both are wearing black armbands.   The four arrivals from Arizona have never met Pickering before, although Katherine recalls her father speaking of him on several occasions, so Seagram introduces them as well.

After everyone was settled Kate said, “Professor Pickering, I must thank you for taking such an interest in Mr. Tucker.  I had no idea when I put him on the train to Boston that he would meet with so much generosity.  Or show such aptitude for study.”

She smiled across the table at her husband’s friend.  “How are you doing with your studies, Mr. Tucker?”

Colby replies, “Very well Mrs. Kale, Boston Latin High School is excellent and with my various tutors I have managed to catch up with the other students.   Professor Pickering says that my acceptance into Harvard for the fall is all but certain provided I can graduate by summer.”

Pickering adds, “It helps to have a goal in mind, as young Mr. Tucker does.  He wishes to spend his days and nights at the lens of our telescope.   I am somewhat envious of you though Mrs. Kale, as the wide open skies and more southern location of Arizona make for far better observations of the night sky than the often cloudy skies of here.”

Tucker adds, “I miss it sometimes myself.  I am not looking forward to enduring an entire winter here.”

“Ah, but you’ll find that you’ll greet the arrival of spring as you never have before.  I missed winter in Arizona.  It got colder, certainly, but it’s hard to tell one season from another and sometimes it makes it feel as if time is not passing.

You’re always welcome to visit,” Kate said to Pickering, “Although I imagine trying to bring a telescope would be no small task.  The night sky is beautiful there, and it seldom rains.  Something else I miss.

I hope to see my family there someday soon as well.  I want you all to see where I live.  Although it is quite different from this beautiful house, I’m happy there.”

The dinner continued on pleasantly with the strangers getting to know one another.  Talk eventually turned to their recently departed friend, and while the mood became more somber those who had known him shared their happy memories and reflected on a life well-lived.

After the dessert course was cleared, the group retired to the parlor to continue talking.  In most homes, the ladies would have been banished to their own activities, but here they all stayed together until Friedrich Seagram and Henry began packing their pipes to smoke.  At that point Kate, her mother, and Henry’s wife Elaine retired to the music room where Kate played for them.  Conrad had looked just a bit afraid to be left alone with her male relations so Kate gave him a reassuring smile as she left the room.

Eventually Kate found herself sitting at her vanity with her eyes closed as her mother brushed her hair.  “So Jaqueline, this Monsieur Booth he is handsome, no?”

Kate laughed softly.  “Yes, very handsome.  He has been very kind to Ginnie and I.  I’ve made many friends in Arizona who take good care of me.”

“Of course.  But you did not bring them with you.”  The brush continued pulling down through her hair.  “I did not think your hair could get thicker, but I believe it has.”

“Maman...”  Kate stopped.  It had never been any good trying to lie to her mother.  “Am I horrible, Maman?”

Amelie came around in front of her daughter.  “No, Jacqueline, you are not horrible.  We do not control when the people we can care for enter our lives.  Your father would say the gods keep their own timetable and care little for ours.”

Kate nodded.  “He would be right.”

“When I met your Papa, I had lost a lover only a few months before.  We were not engaged, but everyone expected it soon.  It was a shock to everyone when I married Friedrich.  I felt very much as I think you do now, but your Papa was going back to the United States and I did not have the luxury of time.”

Amelie tucked a lock of hair behind her daughter’s ear.  “I think sometimes that I had to find love again soon before I hardened my heart against it forever.  You are like me more than you know.  When you are hurt you close up like a delicate flower in the cold.  Perhaps Monsieur Booth can bring warmth again before your season passes.”  She went behind again and began to braid the long tresses.  “And there are worse things than a handsome lover, no?”

“There are worse things,” Kate agreed.  She sat quietly as her mother finished the braid and kissed her cheek.  As the older woman left she turned and said, “Rappelez-vous Jacqueline, ce qui est la vie sans amour?”  With that she left her daughter to sleep.


----------



## orchid blossom

Sunday Morning

It was well past the household’s usual awakening time when a knock comes to Kate’s door to wake her.   Mathias’s voice states through the door “Katherine, your mother is waiting.  Your Father said to let you sleep, that your body is still on Arizona’s timeline, but you mother insists that you join the family for breakfast.   Your friend Mr. Booth is also still sleeping.  Should I wake him?”

‘Not if you value your life,’ Kate thought.  She pushed herself upright and  said “No, let him sleep a little longer.  There is plenty of time before we must be ready to leave.  I’ll be down soon.”

Kate sighed deeply and closed her eyes again for a moment.  Sleeping late was becoming more difficult since certain needs had a tendency to wake her before that could happen the last few days.  

It was about twenty minutes later when Katherine entered the dining room.  She was dressed in the black gown that had been washed and pressed for her the day before, with her hair pinned up simply.  The dark dress made her look even more pale than usual even with the light tan she’d developed living in Arizona.

She stopped to kiss her mother’s cheek.  “Good morning, Maman,” she said and took her seat.

Mrs. Seagram replies in French “Good morning my darling, did you sleep well?  I was wondering if you would ever be up to join us.”

“It’s at least two hours earlier in Arizona Maman, and a long trip.  It will take me a day or two to get adjusted, but I did sleep very well.  I asked Mathias to let Mr. Booth sleep awhile longer.  He usually works late at night and sleeps late in the morning.  The change will be more difficult for him.”

She smiled over at Ginnie and Mr. Gonzales.  “How long have the two of you been up?”

Manuel replies, “About an hour.  We’ve been outside in the garden talking to your family’s gardener Mr. Whittlebaum.”

“Poor Mr. Whittlebaum,” Kate laughed, looking at Ginnie.  “So many questions so early in the morning.  I hope he’d at least had his breakfast.  

How is he?” she asked more seriously.  “He always had time for us children, even for a little girl with a decidedly black thumb.”

Manuel replies, “Well, we didn’t talk about plants or gardening, although I mentioned that your friend Mr. Booth has an interest in that subject so may want to speak to him later.

We spoke of Germany, specifically the city Hamburg where he originally came from.   That was also where current El Parador resident Hans Schmidt is from, although it is a large city so unlikely that their families actually know each other.”

Friedrich nodded.  “He used to enjoy speaking with my parents very much, but since they have passed on he does not have much chance to reminisce about his home.  I’m sure he was glad to tell you about Hamburg.”

Amelie said, “It would be quite unlikely indeed.  But when one is far from home, another soul who remembers it becomes family very rapidly, is it not so?”

Friedrich turns to Gonzales and says “And before you go thinking that I’m making the old man work on the holy day I should point out that this isn’t his holy day.   The religions of Germany were adapted to the conquerors of each region.   The Romans initially conquered and brought their religion to most of the southern and central parts of Germany.  But the northern seaports and communities along the great rivers were all conquered by the Vikings, who brought with them the Norse religion.  Mr. Karl Whittlebaum is a devout follower of Odin and his kin.  Their holy days are Friday and Saturday instead, which is why you will never see him working here on those days.”

Kate quickly hid the surprised look that crossed her face.  “Papa, I’m sure Mr. Gonzales did not think anything amiss.  In Arizona there are so many people from different places that someone is working every day of the week.”

Mr. Seagram sighs, “You’re right Katie, it’s just that I’ve had to explain that time and time again to all of the neighbors that I’ve gotten into the habit of doing so whenever an adult comments about seeing him.”

Gonzales says, “Well I was glad to get a chance to speak to him.  I have traveled to many parts of Europe before but never to Germany.  New places fascinate me.”

Seagram laughs and says, “Well, I’d hardly call anything about Germany new!”  He then spends the next half hour talking about Germany while Manuel listens with undivided attention, interjecting questions on the few occasions where Seagram stops to catch his breath.

“I should like to go to Germany and France someday, Papa.  We never did take the tour.”

“Someday my dear, when Ginnie is a little older perhaps we’ll all go.  It won’t do to forget where you come from.  I’d like to go again myself, and I’m sure your Mother would like to see her family in France,” Friedrich answered.  “I seem to remember I was all set to take you, and then you met someone.”

“Yes. Yes I did.” Kate said with a smile and a faraway look for a moment.  She shook her head and came back.  “And perhaps we might take Mr. Gonzales on a trip in his old age.”

Manuel laughs and says, “Well, I don’t plan to ever become old, just stay as I am now for another dozen centuries.    A trip to Germany would be wonderful.  I’ve been to France several times, but never anywhere in Europe to the east or north of there”

“Then you have seen what is worth seeing, Monsieur,” Amelie laughed.  “Although obviously my husband does not agree.”

Kate said, “You will never be old, Professeur aimé.  I will be old long before you.  But I would like to see more of the world before it’s too late,” she finished, knowing only her teacher understood that any such trip would have to wait until more than only Ginnie had gotten older.

“What is our schedule for today, Papa?  When will we be leaving?”

He replies, “Your mother and I, and your brothers, will be going to Sunday worship shortly after this meal.    We will be back at around 11:00 when Mathias will see that an early lunch is prepared.  After that we will take the coach up to Concord, where the funeral services will be taking place.”

Kate looked down.  She hated to see the look on her Father’s face whenever he spoke, or rather didn’t speak of her refusal to attend worship.  But it was the one area where she would not bend to please her Papa.

“I will be ready when you return,” she said quietly.  “I think I’m finished with breakfast.  I’d like to go out in the garden.”  Katherine got up quietly and left the room, stepping out into the garden overlooked by the balconies from the bedrooms.  She wandered through the wet and just greening garden until she came to a stone bench that looked back toward the house where she sat wrapped in her own thoughts.

Kate’s thoughts are interrupted by Karl Wittlebaum’s rich baritone voice saying “Es ist gut, Sie Heim wieder zu sehen”.    Katherine’s grasp of the German Language is not anywhere near what her father would like, but she recognizes the first three words as “It is good” although she is unsure of the second part.

Kate looked up and lifted her hand to squeeze the gardener’s.  “You have forgotten how poor my grasp of Papa’s language is.  What is good?”

“That you have found your way back home.   Your parents have been putting up a brave front, but they are deeply saddened by the loss of their friend.  Your absence would have added to that sense of loss.”

He walks over to where some of the first spring flowers have bloomed and carefully picks a flower which he then fixes into Kate’s hair.  “I spoke with your ward and your teacher this morning.  It is good that you have found some nice people to fill your new life.”

“They are wonderful.  And there are many other friends in Arizona to take care of me.  Before I met them...  I was falling apart.  I don’t know how I managed to leave Tombstone, but it saved me.  

I’ve missed my family so much, but I think having a new kind of life has helped me.  Have they missed me very terribly?” she asked with a note of guilt in her voice.

He replies, “Your father has, but working with young Mr. Tucker has helped to fill that void.   Your mother has been kept distracted by your sister-in-law and the prospect of a continuous stream of grandchildren.  Henry has missed you very much.”

“I’ve missed him too.  Henry was always my best confidant, and there’ve been more than a few times I wished for him.  And for Papa and Maman.  I never realized just how important they are to me until they were so far away.

Everything is so different than I thought it would be when I left Boston.  Somehow I always thought that home would be here, unchanged.  But life is going on here too, and now Mr. Emerson is gone and I didn’t get to say good-bye, just like I didn’t get to say good-bye to Tom.

I could make so many people happy if I just came home, but I’m not the same woman who lived here anymore and I...” Kate hid her face in her hands and sobbed.  “I’m sorry.”

Sunday, April 30th, 1882, 10:30 A.M.

The gardener comforts Kate and says that she should not cry.  She continues to talk with Karl Whittlebaum until she is certain that her other family members have departed for Sunday worship services.   She returns to the house, finding Colby Tucker sitting in the den with chart of the solar system showing the rotation of the planets spread out on the coffee table in the center of the room.   He is using a sextant, a metal ruler and ball of string to compare distances to different objects.  

As Kate enters the room she sees that Colby is not alone.  Manuel Gonzales, Ginnie and Tucker’s mentor Professor Pickering are all seated on the leather couch on the opposite wall silently watching him work.    Manuel motions for Kate to not interrupt.   Colby continues with his work, making some notations on a pad of paper.  He then writes out a mathematical formula and goes through two series of calculations.  

He up looks to the Professor and says, “May sixteenth and June first?”  Pickering smiles and says, “Very close, your June calculation is exactly correct.   The May event will actually occur on the seventeenth, but at around 4:00 A.M. here in Boston, so your estimation was actually just a few hours off.    Don’t feel bad though for not getting it exactly.  I had my graduate students work on that problem during this last week.  Many took days to come up with an answer and even the sharpest of them took several hours.   And they were using far more tools and other resources than you had just now.   Colby, you have a natural aptitude for this line of work.  Astronomy is in your blood.”

Kate slipped quietly into the room and sat down with her teacher and her ward.  Brief glances from both showed they noticed her reddened eyes but neither spoke of it.  She focused on Mr. Tucker and was smiling by the time Professor Pickering offered his praise.

“It makes me wonder how many unknown geniuses are hiding in stables,” she said with a laugh.  “I see why my father is so proud of you, Mr. Tucker.  Tom would be, too.”

Colby looks up and says, “Thank you Mrs. Kale.  It was all due to you....I don’t know how to ever repay the kindness that your family has shown to me.”

“You’re doing it already.  Just make the most of your opportunities and my family will consider themselves well repaid.”

She moved over to sit with him.  “Life here does seem to suit you much better than life in Arizona.  Do you ever miss it?  What do you enjoy here, beside your studies?”

“Well, there hasn’t been much time other than studies....if I don’t graduate from Boston Latin High School I can’t go to Harvard in September, so I’ve been devoting myself to that.   I guess the other thing I enjoy is just sitting along the Charles River, I find that is a great place to study.

Today is a sad day for me...Mr. Emerson was a fine tutor.  I guess I’m also feeling somewhat guilty too.  All that time he spent with me he could have been writing more poems and stories instead.”

“Mr. Emerson left us many wonderful things.  So many stories and poems that no one can ever forget his genius.  But there are other things of worth, Mr. Tucker.  I’m certain he would not regret one moment he spent tutoring you.  It is just another kind of poetry, one that keeps living and moving long after he is gone.  You will carry part of him with you, and everything you do is another word in the poem that makes his legacy.  He is in you now as he is in myself and my family, and everyone else who loved him.   We may not be among his most celebrated works, but I’m certain he would not trade us for words on a page.”

Pickering adds “And I have no doubt Colby that you will make a fine contribution to the world’s knowledge of astronomy which would not have been possible without the tutoring that you received.”

Manual Gonzales looks to Pickering and says, “I’ve been quiet until now but what exactly is it that Mr. Tucker has been calculating?”

Tucker interjects “Solar eclipses, where the moon blocks the sun.  A very rate event that will occur not once but twice on this planet in the next few months.”   Pickering says, “The one on May 17th will not be visible here in the United States.  It will be best viewed in northeastern Africa, specifically the city of Cairo, Egypt.   The best viewing spot for the event on June 1st is actually the American southwest.  You should have an excellent sight of it Mr. Gonzales from where you live.”

“You gentlemen would be more than welcome to come to Promise City to see it yourselves,” Kate said, smiling.

“So, the moon blocks the sun...” She bent over the chart Colby had been working with.  “I never studied astronomy, so my knowledge is limited.  The viewing from Arizona would be good because the moon will be passing directly between us and the sun?  It wouldn’t be completely hidden here then, correct?  It would be like putting your hand in front of your face to block your view, and then tilting your head so your hand hides something else.

Is there any way to observe it without having to look straight at the sun?  I’d love to have the children in my school observe it.”

Pickering says, “I may just take you up on that offer, in which case I could bring along some observation equipment along with my best  students.”

Colby says, “Even with Morgan Earp gone I don’t think it would be safe for me to go.  Plus I would lose far too much school time at Boston Latin to make the trip.”

A shadow crossed Kate’s face at the mention of Morgan Earp.  “I suppose that’s true.  Virgil Earp is still Marshall over in Tombstone.  Wyatt went on the rampage looking for the Cowboy Gang after Morgan was killed.  I don’t know where he is.

Professor, there is plenty of room out at my ranch, and a house that Ginnie and I stay in only occasionally.  With me getting ready to teach it’s easier to stay in town.  Perhaps you can even convince my parents to visit with you.  I hope you might lend yourself or your students to give my young students a few lessons in astronomy?”

“I would certainly welcome the opportunity to teach young ones about the stars,” he replies.

“Good,” she said with a smile.  “I’m sure the students will enjoy it.

Well, we have some time before my family returns.  Are you going to continue to study?  I wouldn’t want to disturb you with too much noise.  We’ll have to wake Mr. Booth soon as well, or he’ll miss lunch as well as breakfast.”

“Did I hear my name mentioned?” Conrad states from the doorway.  He is now attired in the newly pressed suit that he had brought with him from the laundry along with starched white shirt and a silk tie.

From her seat close to Colby Tucker Kate turned and smiled at Conrad.  “We would never dream of wondering just how late you could sleep.  My mother had me cruelly roused from my bed early.  You’re lucky Mathias thought to ask me before he woke you.

Are you hungry?  Lunch isn’t for a couple hours, but I’m sure they could find you something in the kitchen.”

Conrad replies, “Oh, I can wait until lunch.  I normally don’t eat my first meal until noon our time, which will be mid-afternoon here.  So, what is everybody up to this morning?”

“Astronomy,” Kate said, turning back to the chart.  “Seems there will be a solar eclipse soon, and the best place to see it from is the Southwest.  Mr. Tucker was just working on some calculations regarding it.”  She looked down at the mathematical formulas.  “I’m out of my depth here, I’m afraid.

My family have gone to services, but they should be back a little before eleven.  So we will have to entertain ourselves until then.  Ginnie, Mr. Gonzales, is there anything you’d like to do?”

Ginnie exclaims “Where are the pictures of you when you were a little girl......and can I have a cookie?”

“Conrad, would you pull that cord hanging next to the door?  Thank you.

I can’t believe you want cookies after that enormous breakfast,” Kate laughed and hugged Ginnie on her way over to a chest of drawers.  She opened the top drawer and pulled out a thick album.  Even before she could return to the sofa Mathias was in the doorway asking what they needed.

“Could we have a tray of cookies please?  Thank you.”

Kate sat down next to Conrad and waved Ginnie over.  The album began when her brother Henry was a baby, and Kate guided them through it making sure her teacher could see as well.  There were not many photos taken while Friedrich had been gone, so the years when she was five and six had a noticeable lack of pictures.

She was kept busy for the next hour or so munching on cookies and telling the stories that went with the pictures.

Pickering and Tucker excuse themselves, with Colby scoffing two of the cookies on his way out of the room.  Conrad, Gonzales and Ginnie all look at the pictures and hear the stories with no small amount of interest and with very few interruptions.    The four are still looking at the albums when Kate’s parents and brothers return.

“This one is from my coming out party,” Kate said, turning a page to reveal a picture of herself and her father.  Her hair was elaborately piled on her head, and the gown was full-skirted, with off the shoulder sleeves and a neckline just high enough to be proper for a sixteen-year-old girl.  She was even smaller then than she was now, and there was a roundness to her face that showed that she was barely past childhood.

“Wasn’t Papa handsome there?  I don’t remember much of the night to be honest.  I drank quite a lot of punch, so it’s more like a big, happy blur.  A sixteen year old girl rather enjoys being the center of attention.  Although even that night my admirers weren’t many.  There were some exceptionally pretty girls from my school there that night who caught most of the eyes.  It was probably for the best if it saved me from the kind of foolishness some of them got into.”

“Coming out? I know upper classes have some strange ideas but what do they do with girls? Keep them in the closet until it’s time to marry them off? Didn’t you know any of the people at that party? Why would you want to go to a dance where you didn’t know anyone? And is that a Belgium double bowed lace on your dress? That is some really nice stuff.”

Kate laughed lightly.  “Coming out just means that you’re considered of marriageable age.  I knew many people at the party, but there were also many new people, especially young men that it wasn’t considered proper for me to know before then.

It does have to do with marriage as well, though.  Once a girl has her coming out, her only real job is to see and be seen, and try to attract the most desirable husband she can.  Desirable meaning monied, high class, and hopefully able to bring you up higher in social standing.  My family is a little different.  Papa invited many young men who were intelligent, earnest, good-hearted boys who would do a lot more for my happiness than my social standing.  The Seagrams walk a fine line between social propriety and moral propriety.

And yes, that is Belgian lace.  That was probably the prettiest gown I ever had next to my wedding dress.  Now of course, I could trim all my gowns with lace equal to that,” Kate said, smiling at Ginnie.

Mr. Seagram pops his head into the parlor to announce that Mathias has the dinner meal all prepared.

“Well Ginnie, I hope you still have room for lunch after all those cookies.”

Kate carefully closed the album and stood up.  Mr. Gonzales offered his arm to Ginnie who skipped ahead to take it.  Kate looked up at Conrad and took his.  “I hate Sunday lunches,” she whispered.  “Everything’s always strange after they get back from services.  I’m afraid we’ve just had the most pleasant part of our day.”

Friedrich watched as young Mr. Booth took Katherine’s arm and escorted her from the room.  He had been in the doorway for a moment before speaking, listening as Kate talked about her debut.  Living in the west was changing her and the realization was slowly setting in that she may never come home.  And even if she did, she would no longer be satisfied with a society life.  

He had prayed for her that morning.  She looked tired, and he could see the conflict in her face whenever she looked at that young man walking her down the hallway.  She may have turned away from the gods but he was certain they had not turned away from her.  He still remembered the wide-eyed little girl who used to sit between him and Amelie at services, full of wonder and questions afterward.  Her place still felt empty, even after so many years.  

The lunch began as many Sunday lunches, with a strained feeling at the table.  But Friedrich was determined that Katherine should be comfortable, so he put a smile on his face and spoke casually to his guests, letting Kate begin talking when she was comfortable.  He kept his serious questions for later, instead getting Mr. Gonazles and Mr. Booth to tell them about Promise City.  The meal passed quietly enough until it was time to leave.


----------



## Piratecat

I'm a little unclear why Sunday morning doesn't involve any dynamite... but I'm enjoying this tremendously nonetheless! It's especially apropos, as we just watched The MAgnificent Seven and I'm reminded all over again how much I love westerns.


----------



## Steve Jung

The dynamite is in other stories. We play respectable folk.


----------



## Queenie

Steve Jung said:
			
		

> The dynamite is in other stories. We play respectable folk.




You mean, you play respectable at least when anyone is looking...


----------



## orchid blossom

Sorry Piratecat, Kate isn't so good with the dynamite.  She can't even aim her pistol.  There hasn't been enough dynamite lately, we'll have to remedy that.


----------



## orchid blossom

Funeral for a Friend

The family all head outside to a trio of carriages that await them.   Kate joins her parents in the Seagram family coach in the front along with Phillip and Phillip’s private tutor Mr. Roderick Angelbury.  Angelbury had been a close friend of Mr. Emerson.  Emerson in fact had been the one to recommend Angelbury to the family when Phillip first exhibited that he had some minor difficulties in learning English rather than French.  

Also joining them inside the main carriage was Mathias, the family butler and manager of all of the household servants.   While 19th century society placed clear divisions between servants and masters, the Seagram household never paid the strictest attention to such protocol.   To others it will appear that Mathias is accompanying the family to assisting the grieving women, but Kate knew the truth, that Mathias was also in mourning over his departed friend and the Seagrams wished him beside them as part of the family for the private service.

The second carriage belonged to the Oxnard family, Elaine’s parents.   Riding in that carriage were Henry, Elaine, their daughters, Mr. and Mrs. Oxnard, Colby Tucker and Mr. Pickering.    

The final carriage belonged to the neighbors, Mr. and Mrs. Tannenbaum who along with their son Charmichael would be attending only the public service, having only met Emerson on a few social occasions.   They were joined by Conrad Booth, Manuel Gonzales and young Ginnie.  

The carriages set off to exit Boston and head northwest to the community of Concord Massachusetts where Emerson had resided.

Kate was quiet for a long time as the carriage bumped and jostled through the city streets, eventually moving out into newly budding trees of the countryside.  Her eyes had watched the familiar buildings slide by, each street a memory.  “I don’t know if I could have done this,” she said quietly.

“Done what, Katherine?” her father asked, taking her black-gloved hand and squeezing it.

She looked around the carriage at the somber group, then back to her father.  “Gone through all this for Tom.  So many people, things to do.  Everyone always around wanting to help when all you want is to be quiet.  I missed all of you so much, but I’m glad I was spared this.”

Friedrich slipped his arm around his daughter and hugged her around the shoulders.  She leaned against him and closed her eyes, allowing herself to doze through the rest of the ride, vaguely aware of the other quiet voices talking in the coach.

The carriages arrive at the home of Ralph Waldo Emerson.   A dear friend and artist, Daniel Chester French, who had enjoyed Emerson’s endorsement in obtaining the commission for his Minute Man statue and who in 1879 had sculpted a bust of Emerson, had draped the body in a white robe, dramatic in contrast with the dark wood of the black walnut coffin.

The women of Concord made black and white rosettes to decorate houses that people would see on the way from the depot and along the route of the funeral procession.  Public buildings were hung with black drapery.  The Fitchburg Railroad arranged special trains to bring the anticipated throng of mourners to Concord.  The floors and galleries of the First Parish were reinforced to support the weight of the numbers expected.

The private service was conducted at Emerson’s home by William Henry Furness, began at 2:30.  At its conclusion, a hearse carried the coffin to the First Parish Greek/Roman Church, accompanied by pallbearers, members of the Social Circle, and carriages bearing family members.

The First Parish was decorated with pine and hemlock branches and a variety of flowers.  Louisa May Alcott, who had idolized Emerson, had prepared a lyre of jonquils.  The service, conducted by James Freeman Clarke, began at 3:30.  Judge Hoar spoke emotionally.  Bronson Alcott read a poem he had written for the occasion.  Kate’s father also spoke briefly about his dear friend as he had at the private service as well.  At the conclusion of the ceremony, some of those waiting outside were allowed to enter and file past the coffin.

The entire community of Concord seemed to be in mourning.  It was rather overwhelming to ride through the streets and see the throngs of mourners.  She sat through the private service holding Henry’s youngest girl Margaret on her lap.  The little girl was old enough to realize she must be quiet, but she didn’t really understand what was happening.  Still, the novelty of sitting with “Auntie Cake” seemed enough to amuse her.

They rode in the procession to the public service where she was united with Ginnie, Conrad and Mr. Gonzales.  There were more than a few people staring at Conrad, and Kate was grateful that they were likely too busy wondering if he was who they thought he was to wonder about him being with the Seagrams.

As her father predicted, Kate was grateful to have all the people she loved around her at the public service.  She sat with one arm around Ginnie’s shoulder and her free hand holding Conrad’s.  Although tears often threatened she managed to keep from crying, even when well meaning people who had not seen her since before Tom’s death stopped by to offer their condolences.  But she also had a chance to at least greet many friends she had not seen in months.

Thankfully Kate’s worst fears did not come to pass.  Since Mr. Emerson had lived in Concord, the clergy Kate remembered from that terrible day so long ago were not in attendance.  Still, it was a long, difficult day and Kate was exhausted by the end of it.

From the ceremony the body was transported to Sleepy Hollow Cemetery.    Mr. Seagram served as one of the pallbearers.  Samuel Moody Haskins, Emerson’s cousin, conducted the Episcopal burial service.  The Emerson grandchildren and the schoolchildren of Concord dropped flowers and greenery into the grave.  Before the mourners dispersed, the sun broke through the clouds that had threatened rain all day.

Kate had managed to keep herself together during most of the services, but when the children dropped their colorful offerings onto the coffin it all became very real. She held on to Ginnie tight even as she held her handkerchief to her streaming eyes.

The thought of this wonderful friend ending in Hades broke her heart. Surely, if anyone deserved a better rest it was he. Tom had escaped that end, and when the sun broke out of the clouds Kate found some hope that whatever greater fate the gods of Olympus had to offer, Mr. Emerson had earned it.

The services end and the people return to all of their respective carriages for the ride home. Kate goes with Conrad, Ginnie and Gonzales to the carriage of her family’s neighbors rather than that of her parents and they make no attempt to stop her. The ride back is quiet, with each of the three unsure of what to say. Finally Mrs. Tannenbaum breaks the silence and says in her thick German accent, “It is good that you were able to return Katherine.”

Kate nodded. “I had planned a trip home, but I didn’t expect to arrive for such a sad occasion. I’m grateful to have the chance to be with my family now, though. I have learned the last few months how important family is.”

The ride back to Boston is peaceful and continues to be quiet. The only further comments from Charmichael Tannenbaum. As a boy he once had a crush of Kate. The young man who now must be either eighteen or nineteen offers her his condolences for the loss of her husband and while staring intently at Conrad Booth then states, “I wish you the best of luck in the future Mrs. Kale.”

“Thank you, Carmichael,” she said sincerely, ignoring his stare. “I find my luck to be strange indeed. My new home suits me surprisingly well, and with my many friends and my work there I believe I shall be very happy.

You must be ready for college by now. And I’d wager you had a very busy social season this year as well.”

Before he can answer Mr. Tannenbaum interjects “Yah, Carm will be going to Dartmouth College in September to study medicine.”

Charmichael then adds, “Yes, I will miss being in Boston, but I don’t have to tell you what that feels like Mrs. Kale. I had applied to Harvard but wasn’t accepted. Father had a friend at Dartmouth and was able to get me in. It’s actually considered to be a better medical school, so I should have no difficulty establishing a practice afterwards.”

“Medicine,” Kate shook her head with a smile. “I should have liked to study it myself. I’m sure you’ll make an excellent doctor, and Dartmouth is a very worthy school.

And you can always come back to Boston to practice. It’s a valuable experience to live somewhere else for a while and meet people with different ways and ideas. And you can’t experience the joy of homecoming if you never leave.

Who could have guessed when we were children that you would be a doctor and I would be out west teaching school?”

“Not I,” Charmichael replies. The carriage reaches the Seagram household and discharges those staying there. Conrad thanks the Tannebaums for the ride to which Gonzales adds “Indeed, it was a pleasure meeting all of you. Hopefully our next meeting will be under happier circumstances.”

The four head into the house, where the Seagrams and Oxnards have already arrived. As they enter the building Henri is waiting at the door and says to Conrad and Manuel “Father is having brandy and cigars with my father-in-law, Howard Elias Oxnard, out on the back patio. I will be joining them but wanted to invite the two of you along as well.” Both men accept and accompany Henri.

Kate hears the sound of her mother’s voice as well as that of her sister-in-law Elaine and Elaine’s mother Victoria Oxnard coming from the direction of the library.

Kate and Ginnie followed the sound of the ladies voices into the library. She introduced Ginnie to Mrs. Oxnard, and once those introductions were over the young girl found herself a book and a spot in one of the comfortable reading chairs.

“The girls aren’t here?” Kate asked.

Elaine shook her head, “They fell asleep on the ride back. Henry put them in the nursery upstairs.”

“They’re sweet girls, Elaine. You’re very lucky.”

“We are,” her sister-in-law answered. “They miss you, though. And Tom too. He was always so good and silly with them...” Elaine looked over at Kate. “I’m sorry maybe I shouldn’t have...”

“No, it’s fine,” Kate said and hugged her. “He loved them very much, and I like to hear people remember him and see them smile. And since no one in Arizona really knew him, I can talk about him, but I can’t really share my memories.”

She held on for another moment, then went and sat down. “So how are things here, Ladies? You know, the things Henry and Papa wouldn’t tell me.”

Henry led the men out onto the patio that bordered the garden where Katherine had been sitting that morning. Friedrich Seagram had already lit his pipe and was talking quietly to Howard Oxnard. Henry picked up a box and offered it to both Conrad and Manuel, then handed them some matches.

The young man filled his own pipe and sat down with a sigh. “It’s been a long day. I see how you both take care of my sister, and we appreciate it more than we can say. Thank you for bringing her here. I missed the last time she, and...” he swallowed, “It’s good to put some faces with the names I’ve heard.

How is she doing out there, really?”

Conrad breathes a sigh of relief when Manuel speaks up to answer the question, unsure of exactly what to say. Gonzales states, “Your daughter Katherine is now happy and content. While she still mourns the passing of her husband she has also decided to look forward rather than backwards with her life. Her purchasing a ranch, a house and a building for a school has helped to change her outlook. The ranch is her way of following up and fulfilling the dreams that she and her husband Tom had for going out west while the school draws upon her innate ability to make the lives of others better.”

Conrad decides that talking about the school rather than his relationship with her is a safe enough topic area and interjects “The school is very much needed. There are now over two-dozen children in town and most families cannot afford to hire private tutors. Katherine will be providing these families with education for their young which will in turn provide new opportunities for all of them.”

Gonzales says to Seagram “And sir, I would very much like to thank you for the egalitarian outlook that you have provided to your daughter. She treats all equally regardless of race, which is a welcome change from the outlook from that of several of the town’s leaders.”

“Thank you, Mr. Gonzales. As the schoolteacher I hope she will have some influence in how the people in Promise City think. I was heavily involved with the abolitionist movement, so she was always surrounded by people who didn’t tolerate bigotry. She was always curious about people who were different, so much so that she would badger them with all the questions they could stand. My daughter has her own prejudices, but they are not about race,” Friedrich says with a rueful smile.

“She has some trouble with men who fought for the Confederacy. She was very young when I came back from the war, and I think all she really understood about what had happened to my arm was that men from the South had hurt me. She’s never really let go of it, but I’m sure you’ve noticed she can be stubborn.”

Conrad speaks up and says, “I wouldn’t necessarily say that is so Sir. She is aware, as are you, that relatives of mine were strong supporters of  the Confederacy and has never held that in any way against me. And the previous owners of the Saloon where she plays piano at were also Confederate sympathizers.”

“No, she wouldn’t hold it against you. Those weren’t your choices, she wouldn’t judge you by what others have done. As for the saloon owners, I suspect she didn’t know about their opinions until after she had formed her own.”

Friedrich’s face became grave as he continued. “The other is the Greek and Roman gods and their servants. I thought of her often after we got the news of Tom’s death. To be alone in an unknown place... To have faith to turn to would have been a comfort for her.”

Gonzales softly states, “It would have Sir during her first months in Arizona and I believe that she has come to realize that herself. Her outlook towards your deities has changed since her arrival in Promise City. You should be aware that her husband’s passing has changed her outlook. She also purchased a marker for his grave with the Goddess Diana on it and also participated in a ceremony to Diana. While she may never share your devotion to those deities I believe that she has...well....experienced enough to make her have a level of faith. She is also very close friends with the Priestess of the town’s Greek and Roman Church.”

There was a shimmer of hope in Friedrich’s eyes. “She wrote to us about the marker, saying that it was Tom’s wishes that mattered when it came to his headstone, not hers. But participating in a ceremony is very unusual for her.

But who is this Priestess? Katherine has never mentioned her, and she has written of both of you and the Figueres family, as well as her friend Ruby, Mr. Cooke, Nanuet and Mr. Martin. Even of Mrs. Kelley and Mrs. Wainwright and a Mrs. King whom she had a bit of a clash with. Nothing of a Priestess.”

“Ah...Priestess Minerva Florencia....truly a gift to all of us from the gods.”

Seagram gives him an odd look. Gonzales continues, “If she wrote you about Mrs. King then you’ve heard of the town’s Vigilance Committee. They are a group of bigoted humans, who feel that their own narrow interpretations of religion are correct and that humans are superior to all races. I’m sure you’ve met their type before. They also wish to close down all saloons and gambling houses in town, which would hardly work for a mining community where the hard-working laborers need some release for their off hours.

Well, the Vigilance Committee was displeased with the town’s previous minister, who liked to drink and gamble himself, and forced his dismissal. In his place they asked for a married male minister who believed as they did. The Bishops were wise enough to realize that wouldn’t work for our town and sent Miss. Florencia instead.

She has worked hard to help bridge the gap between the two factions. Since her arrival, less than two months ago, she has held a major Festival to the Greek gods and has raised enough money to not only finish the church but also purchase a fire-fighting wagon for the community. While the Vigilance Committee still does not support her they also have realized that they cannot openly oppose her.”

“She sounds like a remarkable woman,” Friedrich said. “With good priorities. Unfortunately there are many people like your Vigilance Committee here in Boston; more than a few of them are members of the clergy. I hope it’s as you say and Katherine has made a friend of the lady. She may not have wanted to broach the subject with us.”

Henry spoke up and said, “Well, we’ve heard about Miss Florencia, and we’ve had plenty of word about Jacqueline’s other friends... What about the two of you? Mr. Gonzales I understand you are a professor. How about yourself, Mr. Booth? I understand you run a table at one of the saloons in town,” he said curiously. “Life must be very different there. Father has been talking about visiting, and I have to say I’m curious.”

Gonzales says “Professor may be a bit of an overstatement, but I have had a fine education, am proficient in a number of languages and have traveled much of the world. I grew up in what is now Brownsville, Texas. Back in my day it was part of Mexico. And I previously served in the Mexican Military, raising to the rank of Admiral.”

Booth says, “Well, I’d say that there is a huge contrast to Promise City and the city where I grew up, San Francisco. Western cities tend to be more accepting to change given the newness of them, but cities are cities. Mining towns are a different thing altogether. But with good people like Katherine and Priestess Florencia the town will develop along the right path and be a place we will all be proud to call our home.”

Gonzales adds “Professor Pickering was talking about making a visit with some of his students out to Arizona in late May, apparently there will be a solar eclipse on June 1st that can be best viewed out west. We would be honored if some of you could accompany him. My granddaughter owns a hotel and I will happy to reserve a block of rooms for you.”

Henry looked speculatively at Conrad as Friedrich answered.

“The El Parador, yes? I’d enjoy seeing the place where Katherine lived. My business pretty much takes care of itself these days. I’ll let you know before you head back to Promise City, but I think we’ll be seeing you there.”

The Seagrams continue to chat with their visitors, asking more general questions about life in the west and Promise City in particular. Henry especially seems interested, and pays close attention when Conrad talks about life there.

After another twenty minutes or so the sounds of the piano begin to float into the room with Kate’s light singing voice floating above it. The tune is one often heard at the El Parador, but the words are barely recognizable as she tries to sing them in Spanish without laughing at her bad pronunciation.

Conrad joins in the singing, adding his rich tenor voice to the songs and for the first time since arriving at the Seagram home appears to relax. The music continues for a short while until dinner is ready. The dinner conversation is rather formal, with Mrs. Oxnard dominating the conversation in a discussion of Boston society and politics.

Following the meal the Oxnards depart for their home and Katherine’s mother asks Kate to join her in the parlor. Once they are alone she closes the parlor door and then pours a glass of red wine for both of them. She comments in French “I thought that woman would never leave! By now one would have thought that she would realize I don’t share the same zeal for society gossip that she appears to delight in. At least I managed to steer her away from a conversation that she attempted to start several times today, namely the details of your relationship with Mr. Booth. Quite frankly, that is none of her business, although I will admit that your father and I are both curious.”

Katherine hid her face in her glass and took a large swallow. “We talked about that last night, Maman.”

Amelie laughed lightly. “No, my dear, we talked about your attraction, and the guilt you’ve felt over it.”

A rosy blush crept up Kate’s neck as she got up and walked over to the window. The sun was gone and she could see only blackness outside and the reflections of the light inside. “It is... There are things...” She stopped and took a deep breath. “He is courting me. He has been a wonderful and loyal friend, and he admitted lately that his feelings are more than friendship but he is willing to wait.”

She smiles at her daughter and says, “So he is every bit the gentleman that he carries himself as. That is a rare quality to find in a man these days. When I was your age it was the norm, but the War....it changed the country and the men in it. You are a fortunate girl to have found one like him in your town in the middle of nowhere.”

“Yes, he is a gentleman. And more so every day. Ginnie thinks I should marry him and have done with it,” she chuckled. “She said that not all white knights come complete with a horse and I shouldn’t look a gift horse in the mouth.”

She took another swallow of her wine. “My feelings for him are so different than what I have for Tom, but I.... Perhaps I am too entrenched in what Boston would think. I cannot help but feel I shouldn’t want another man so soon.”

“Ginnie is but a child, do not put too much stock in her opinions. Although I do not think that your husband would want you to be either sad or alone. Boston society would say that a full year of mourning should be observed. However when you factor in his time away from you it has been almost nine months since you saw Thomas last.

Kate nodded. “Sometimes I feel it was just yesterday I saw him last, other times it seems like years. I still want a family, children, and I know Tom would want that for me. I just wish I could stop doubting myself. Love is such a hard thing to find, it seems ungrateful to turn it away to make society happy.”

“But do you truly love this man? With Tom it was obvious that you were deeply in love. You appear to be far more uncertain about your feelings towards Mr. Booth.”

Kate closed her eyes and allowed thoughts into her mind that she had not permitted before. Pictures of a life. Of coming home from her school to find Conrad sitting in the parlor, or Sunday nights spent playing and singing together. She saw him keeping a father’s eye on Ginnie, then cradling her son in his arms and romping with him as he grew. Finally she imagined taking him to her bed and waking each morning wrapped in his arms.

“Maman.... I do love him,” she said wonderingly. “Tom knocked me over like a runaway horse. I didn’t know then that I would love him, but I knew there was something.... Conrad has crept into my heart so softly that I can hardly say when I began to think of him. I have blinded myself to it because I didn’t want to be disloyal to Tom, but I can’t deny it anymore. Can there be room for both, Maman?”

She replies, “Of course darling. Your father is the love of my life but he wasn’t my first love. There was a neighborhood boy named Maurice Boujoulais. He and I were together for years, we were inseparable. We spoke of one day getting married, but then his father’s business called their family back to Paris and I never saw him again. I truly did love him, but I moved on with my life and have no regrets. A person can have more than one love.”

She set down the glass and embraced her mother. “Oh, I’ve wanted you. I’ve been so confused about everything, telling myself that I was wrong to feel anything for him. Sometimes a girl just needs her mother. I have no regrets, I gave Tom everything I had while we were together.

It could all be a moot point. I’m not sure how much he wants. If he just wants to court me, or if he wants more.”

“Look where he is right now dear? A person doesn’t travel halfway across the country to attend a funeral of a person he’s never met unless he was serious. Not to mention meeting and staying in the home of the woman’s parents. I think this is more than a simple courtship.”

Kate nodded, keeping to herself that she had already turned down an offer for marriage. “You’re right. I don’t know why I keep putting barriers up. I know he cares for me. He’s made it more than clear, even thought I’ve been so evasive.

Thank you, Maman. I hope you... You don’t know him well, but I hope you will approve of him by the time we leave.”

They spend a short while talking about family. Henry, Elaine and the girls leave shortly thereafter for their home. It has been a long day and Kate’s parents head to bed early that night.

Ginnie and Manuel make themselves at home in the library, devouring as many of the Seagram’s fine books as time will allow them. Kate notes with some satisfaction that they are not reading individually but together, analyzing the text and making various comments and observations about the material. She does not recall ever seeing either of them happier.

Kate smiled in at them, feeling very full. Her heart still ached with the loss of their friend, but that ache made her all the more aware of the richness of her own life. It would be ungrateful of her to be unhappy when she had so much.

Ginnie’s face was bright and animated as she talked to Mr. Gonzales. The girl hadn’t spoken about her fears, but Kate made no assumption they were gone. She hoped by the time the baby came Ginnie would feel how loved she was by so many and not be afraid for her place in their hearts.

Kate went inside the library and picked up a book, but could not settle down. She was acutely aware that she did not know where Conrad was just now. She would ask him to make the arrangements to New York tomorrow. They could go down on Tuesday. Tomorrow she must speak to her father about her studies and what her life was really like in Arizona. And about his grandson.

“I’m going to bed, my dears,” Kate said and kissed Ginnie and her teacher. “I love you.”


----------



## orchid blossom

Confessions

The next morning she dressed in a rose-pink, high-necked gown with a cameo pinned at her throat. Her hair was more elaborately arranged than usual since she again had the help of a maid. She stepped out of her room to see Conrad walking down the hall. Her heart thumped and there was a pretty flush in her face as she said, “Good morning.”

“Good morning to you,” he replies. “It appears that I’m beginning to adapt to the change in time zones. You look well rested, that is good, yesterday was a long day for you. I apologize for not seeing you last evening but you and your mother were in the parlor with the doors closed and I did not want to intrude upon your privacy. I did manage to keep busy though, young Charmichael Tannenbaum was kind enough to give me a walking tour of this section of Boston. What a fine historic city you have here.”

“There’s no need to apologize. I’m glad you got out into the city for a while. It’s beautiful, and sometimes I miss it a great deal. But you heard Mrs. Oxnard last night; that I don’t miss. In Arizona no one finds it odd that I would rather do something with my time then sit and entertain visitors and gossip about my neighbors.”

Kate took his arm and walked companionably with him. “Yesterday was a long day, and I’m not sure everything has hit me yet. I had a very difficult time falling asleep last night, but I’m glad I can fool you.

Charmichael has been a friend of Phillip’s since they were children. I’m a bit surprised you and he were out together. Yesterday he seemed.... Forgive my bluntness but jealous would be the correct word. He fancied me when we were young, but I’d thought he’d gotten over that long ago.”

Conrad laughs and says, “Oh, he’s still somewhat smitten with you but I believe that when you married Thomas Kale he accepted that fact that you and he would never be a couple. But the young man is still protective of you. He asked me a number of questions during our walk that were clearly targeted towards his finding out if I was a man of good character. Phillip had mentioned to him that my profession was that of a gambler, so Charmichael immediately assumed I was just after the Seagram family’s money. I just played along and answered all of his questions honestly, enjoying the tour and not wanting to cause a confrontation with the boy.”

“Thank you for that. You’re right, he’s just concerned. You’re a stranger to them, and Charmichael doesn’t even have the benefit of having read my letters, incomplete as they are. I’m sure you can imagine there are some things I haven’t written about.”

Kate squeezed his arm and was quiet for a moment. “I have to talk to my father today and tell him about the more exciting parts of my life the last few months. He knows some of it but it’s still very incomplete. There is so much he needs to understand before I can tell him about the baby. Once Papa understands I can tell the others. I hate having secrets, from Henry especially. I’ve always told him everything.”

She stopped walking next to a little alcove and took his other hand. “Perhaps you’d make the arrangements for our trip to New York today? We could leave tomorrow and come back Wednesday.” She stepped closer to him. “It would be nice to have some time together.”

He replies, “Indeed it would. From what I have seen Ginnie and Manuel are both very comfortable here, so I do not think that leaving them for a day would be a problem for either of them. I will talk to Mathias about making those arrangements.”

“Thank you. They’ve both been here before. I’m sure they will find plenty to entertain them in the library, I’ll have to remind them to eat while we’re gone,” she laughed. “Perhaps we can go for a walk or a drive later and I can show you some more of the city. I think I’ll need to relax later.”

Conrad replies, “Very good. I will go make the travel arrangements and will see you at lunch if not before.”

“Don’t forget to get yourself some breakfast,” she smiled. Kate hesitated for a moment, then pushed herself high up on her toes and kissed his cheek before she left him there to find her teacher. Her father would be in his study this time of morning, and she wasn’t going to be able to eat until after this was over.

Kate found her teacher and walked with him to her father’s study. “Thank you for coming with me,” she said. “I’ll need your help explaining much of the magic; especially the earth magic that allowed Tom to be here.”

Manuel patted her hand that was resting on his arm as they walked. “Your father loves you. Whether he believes or not, that isn’t going to change.”

“I know,” she nodded. “But there are few things that hurt more than disappointing my family.” They stopped before the open study door for Kate to take a deep breath. “Papa, can I talk to you?”

* * *

The study door had been closed for the better part of two hours before Kate came to the end of her story. With her teacher’s help she explained what had really happened in Promise City as completely as she could, from the first day, to the meeting with the Cartwrights, and every adventure that followed. They dwelled on her lessons and Storm’s earth magics, and the attention of the deities on Promise City during March.

After everything else was told she explained how Tom had come to her and what had happened. “There is no greater gift,” she finished with her eyes shining. “I will revere Diana for her kindness for the rest of my life. We’re under her protection now. I know it’s hard to believe, but you’ll see. When you see your grandson, you’ll know.”

A very long period of silence follows during which it is near to impossible to deduce what Mr. Seagram is thinking.

Manuel Gonzales breaks the silence by stating, “Sir, I realize that this is a lot to take in all at once and difficult to believe. The honest truth is that I didn’t believe it either at first, nor did Mr. Booth. In fact, we each initially thought...well....that the other was somehow responsible.

But we both received the counsel of another, a very powerful and ancient wood elvan woman who knows more about the Earth than nearly anybody around. She convinced us of what had happened. Priestess Minerva Florencia can also shed some light on this subject.

My recommendation is that you join Mr. Pickering on his visit to Arizona next month when you can meet and talk with these individuals. Until then, please keep an open mind on this subject and also pray to your deities to show you the truth.”

Katherine looked over to her teacher with poorly concealed hurt in her eyes. “I didn’t know that you didn’t believe me,” she said quietly.

Manuel says, “I.....I’m sorry. That was wrong of me...I should have. I will never doubt you again Katherine.”

Kate stepped over and embraced her teacher. “You did what you thought best at the time, and I needed to be believed. I just... you must have thought I’d finally gone crazy. You didn’t think I’d lied, did you?”

Friedrich finally spoke. “I don’t know what to think, Katherine. You’ve been away a long time and your life has changed more than I ever dreamed. Things have happened to you that I wouldn’t have believed. But I also know that you don’t lie. You believe this is the truth.

I will keep my mind open and I will pray. And you are right, Mr. Gonzales. I need to come to Arizona and see for myself.”

“Papa, there is a man in Philadelphia, Arch-Bishop Dimitrios Tsaldaris. He recently visited Promise City. He knows how this happened. The goddess sent me a message through him, that the baby and I were under her protection. I never told him of my condition, but he knew.”

Mr. Seagram rubbed his forehead and looked at his daughter. “Are you happy, Katie?”

“I am, Papa. I never thought I would have a child. Diana granted me a miracle. It’s as if somehow someone feels I deserve some happiness in trade for the pain of the past months. Finding Ginnie saved me; she will always be my first child. And this baby fulfills the last dream Tom and I had together. I am very happy.”

Friedrich came over and wrapped his arms around her. He was shocked to feel her trembling. “Our first grandson...” he kissed her cheek and held her for several long moments. “I love you, Katie.”

He let go and sat down on the sofa next to her. “I wish you would reconsider coming back to Boston. Your life in Arizona... How many times has someone shot at you? The Earps, the Cowboy Gang, monsters... how can you feel safe?”

“I think that’s over now, Papa. Morgan is dead, Ringo is dead and the Gang broken. There’s no reason for anyone else to bother the schoolteacher. And now that you know everything, can you really see me living in Boston again? The society rules feel so restrictive now, so unnecessary. They’re like Mrs. King, only there because someone is afraid of what we’d do with our freedom.” She cleared her throat. “Speaking of... Mr. Booth and I will be taking a short trip to New York tomorrow. We’ll be back on Wednesday. He wants to see his father but he doesn’t want to go alone.”

“Just the two of you? It has been a long time since you were last in the city and I believe that Mr. Booth indicated he has never been to the Eastern United States before. New York can also be a dangerous place for those unfamiliar with it. If you would like I could accompany you, or I could perhaps send along Mathias.”

“Mr. Booth has never been to Boston before, but he has traveled to New York. Considering what I’ve been through in Arizona, I don’t find New York frightening. We’ll be very careful Papa. And we don’t intend to tour the city at all. Just perhaps go to the theater if that’s what we need to do to find Edwin Booth.

And would you or Mathias really want to be traveling right now? I wouldn’t think you’d feel much like going anywhere.”

“You’re probably right Kate, I was just concerned for you safety. Actually, I’m thinking of letting Mathias have the rest of the week off from his duties. He was closer to Mr. Emerson than any of us.”

Kate took her father’s hands and swallowed. “It might be good for him to relax for a few days. I’ve felt rather numb the last few days, as if it hasn’t quite hit me yet. Perhaps when I’m back in Arizona and things are quiet again....

Thank you for watching out for me. I understand your concern, but I’ll be careful. I have a lot of reasons to be.”

“There is one more thing, Papa.”

“Something more? I’m getting old my girl, I’m not sure how much more I can handle,” her father teased.

“No, no more news. I just.... I don’t want you to have to keep secrets. And I want Maman and Henry and Phillip to know. But I need your advice on when to tell them. Whatever they believe this baby is still mine. And ours. I even hope that you and Maman might come in December when he’s due. I....” Kate twisted her hands in her lap, betraying her nerves. “I think I’ll want Maman with me.”

He replies, “I am certain that it can be arranged. And I plan to visit you next month along with Mr. Pickering as well.”

“Oh, good! I so want you to see where I live. You won’t seem so far away anymore after you’ve visited and met everyone.”

Kate stayed and talked with her father for a while longer until the strange tension in the room mostly faded away. After a while Kate claimed hunger and the left the men in the study to find some breakfast and then to find Conrad. Once she had left the room Friedrich turned to his daughter’s teacher.

“There is a great deal I didn’t know, and most of it shocks me more than her last confession. Three months drinking in Tombstone... I should have come to her there. It sounds as if she came very close to going mad.”

“She did sir, but she is far better now. She has the blessings of the Goddess Diana and that will carry her onward. He biggest fear at this point was how you and your family would accept her news.”

“I never thought the day would come when she’d be afraid to tell me something. But I suppose this wasn’t any small thing. Give me a chance to absorb it all... Once I get over being shocked I can congratulate her properly. I can’t say I don’t look forward to another grandchild. Amelie will be thrilled after she passes out.”

Friedrich Seagram suddenly laughed out loud. “Maybe Katie’s right. I taught her myself it’s your actions that matter, not what anyone else thinks of them. We know what kind of woman she is, that’s good enough for me. Society can say what they want.”

***

Kate found something to eat in the kitchen and asked for the small carriage to be prepared. After she ate she found Conrad and took him on a wider tour of the city, pointing out the historic homes and places well known to any who’d studied the War of Independence.

She gradually relaxed as they rode. Often she held onto his hand; although conscious of the open windows she was careful not to sit too close.

“I hope you don’t mind if I run a little errand,” she said finally. “Oddly, I feel like going to church.”

Conrad replies, “Not at all. I would have thought that you might want to speak to your late husband’s priest.”

“No, actually. What could I possibly have to say to him? We didn’t get on with one another when I lived here, I don’t imagine he’ll like me any better now.”

“Oh....well, then I’m confused? Why go there? Wouldn’t that Priest be there?”

“I don’t need to see a Priest. I just want to say a prayer to Diana. I thought I was prepared for my father to doubt me, but I must have been holding out hope. There is something about being in church that really makes you feel like the gods are listening. I hope she’ll help Papa see. Or if not, help me to accept that he won’t. I just hate the thought of him thinking I’m crazy, or lying.

I suppose the priest will be there. I hate giving him the satisfaction of seeing me there, but this is more important.”

Conrad says, “Well, why don’t we try a different church instead then, one where you won’t be recognized. I would love to see the Old North Church, where Paul Revere got the signal from his friend to alert the countryside that the British were mounting an attack against the colonial militia.”

Kate squeezed his hand. “Oh, that’s tempting. And it makes good sense. We can see something you’d like to, and I can say my prayers without making an extra trip.

I suppose I’ll have to face Tom’s priest eventually, but not today.”

Conrad says, “Kate, this trip has been stressful enough as it is, there is no need to add any further stress. So let’s head over to that church. I was able to pick up the train tickets. It departs rather early, 7:15 A.M., I hope that won’t be too much of a problem for you.”

“Not at all. I’ve gotten used to getting up early. We’ll get there with plenty of time left to enjoy the day and decide what to do in the evening.”

Kate rapped on the ceiling of the carriage and asked the driver to take them to the Old North Church. “The ride will take a little while,” she said and pulled the curtains shut, “and we can look on the way back.” Once they were free from prying eyes she settled her head on his shoulder with a sigh and closed her eyes.

The ride does take a while and Kate relaxes to a point of nearly falling asleep. Conrad places his hand gently upon her hair along the back of her head. He apparently thinks that she is sleeping as he very softly states.

“Rest well darling Kate. During the festival’s last dance I promised that from me you will never receive anything except for my endless flattery, eternal devotion and continuous protection. You suggested that I not make promises that I cannot keep. I hope that you may some day realize the sincerity of my words.”

“I do,” she said softly, just loud enough to reach his ear. She laid her hand gently on his chest. “I know you will keep those promises; but you can’t help but break the promise to give me nothing else. I know you will give me much, much more. I only hope I can give you as much.”

He is startled a bit to see that she wasn’t asleep but quickly recovers, gently stroking her hair as he says, “Kate....You give me a happiness that I have never known before. I love you.”

Kate lifted her face showing the imprint of his lapel on her cheek. Her eyes met his steadily as she confessed, “I love you, too.”

His eyes open wide upon hearing that pronouncement. For the first time since she’s met him Conrad appears to be at a total loss for words.

She softly lifted her hand to his cheek and lifted her face higher. Much as he had at the festival ball, Kate brushed her lips tenderly against his. “I will say a prayer to Aphrodite as well,” she finally whispered.

He replies, “No, allow me to. While you are under the protection of Diana your prayers should be to her alone, and certainly not to her rival.”

The carriage soon reaches the church.

“As you wish, my dear. You’re right, I owe my allegiance to Diana.”

Kate carefully recovered her public face as the carriage slowed and stopped. She checked her hair and dress to make sure everything was in place as Conrad stepped down, then offered his hand to help her. Arm in arm they walked to the church. Kate hesitated a moment when they reached the church door, but took a deep breath and stepped inside.

The driver discharged his passengers and then tied up the carriage to a post alongside Salem Street. They entered the large brick building with the large white wooden steeple atop that was the oldest Greek and Roman church building in the city. The steeple itself was not original, having been replaced following the destruction of its predecessor in the hurricane of 1804. But the remainder of the church remained much as it had been since its construction in 1723.


----------



## orchid blossom

Encounters

Services were not being held now and there appeared to be only three other people inside. One was a young male priest, who was speaking to a well dressed gentleman in the far corner of the church. The other person was a young girl of perhaps fifteen seated in the second pew near the front of the church. It appeared to Kate that the girl was softly crying to herself.

"It's been a long time," Kate said softly to Conrad. "I'm not sure I quite remember what to do. The priest might give you a tour when he's finished talking to the gentleman. Why don't we go wait at the front of the church?"

Kate led Conrad forward and sat down in the front pew to wait, getting a look at the young girl in the second pew.

Conrad excused himself from Kate and went to the front of the Chruch and kneeled down before the altar.

Kate noticed that the dark haired girl looked to be of Irish descent. She wore a dress of a design and style typically worn by the well-to-do of the area, except that the dress also showed signs of wear and some stitching to indicate that repairs have been made to it. The girl's eyes had a cloudy look to them and Kate deduces that the girl is blind.

Kate pulled out her handkerchief and moved back to the second pew. She laid it in the girl's hand, saying, "Here, sweetheart. Are you alright? Would you like me to get someone for you?"

The girl turns her head and Kate confirms that she is blind. She replies, "No Ma'am, there is nobody. I am alone. I am sorry if I disturbed you."

She gestures towards the far corner with the man and the priest and says, "Director Anagnos did not feel it safe to leave me alone today so brought me with along with him for his errands. He says that he will be meeting with the Priest for the next hour." 
"You didn't disturb me, I just arrived. Director Anagnos? He must be the gentleman talking with the Priest. Is he the director of a school?"

She replies, "Yes, the Perkins Institution for the Blind, in the southern part of the city. This week is Spring Recess and the other students have all gone home to their families. My father was a drunkard and abandoned our family, our mother died of Tuberculosis."

She pauses and then continues, "My brother Jimmie and I stayed with Cousin Statia for a while but she did not want us. We were sent to almshouse at the Massachusetts State Infirmary up in Tewksbury...the poorhouse. It was an awful place...mostly sick elderly...buildings teeming with rats. Jimmie died there.

A year ago fall the Massachusetts State Board of Charities conducted an investigation of the conditions there. I approached them and before the Infirmary Director could pull me away I blurted out that I wanted to go to school. The men spoke to me and then got the Perkins Institution to admit me as a charity case."

Kate took the girls hand in her own. "You have had a terrible time, but you stood up for yourself and it seems things are getting better now. I have a girl myself who was orphaned, and like you she is determined to make a better life for herself. Perhaps I might have a word with your director before he leaves. What's your name, dear?"

"Annie...Annie Sullivan. No, there is nothing to say to him. He is a good man and wishes the only best for me. The other children at school tease me all the time, usually about the age difference. I'm sixteen but since I never had a formal education before am in classes with children of seven and eight."

Kate is surprised by that comment. She initially thought the girl to be fifteen but upon looking closer had concluded that she was younger than that. As with Ginnie, poverty had stunted the girl's physical development.

She sobs "I must sound so ungrateful, I have been blessed with opportunities at the school that I would have never had up in Tewksbury. An education...and a caring doctor, Doctor Bradford. He performed an operation on my eyes last summer but it didn't help. He said that he would try again this next summer.

It's just hard on me during weeks when everybody else is away. And it will soon be summer, that is the hardest as the school is closed and the almshouse won't take a girl of my age back, not that I would go. I spent last summer as a maid at Clark's rooming house in Boston's south end. It was the only place that Director Anagnos could find for a blind Irish girl."

"You don't sound ungrateful at all. It's hard to be alone, and in your school with no one close to your age it must be that much harder. I have a friend who is attending high school and he is in his twenties.

I only wanted to talk to your director because I have some things I could donate to your school if they're needed. I'm going away for a couple days tomorrow, but I thought I might send my girl Ginnie over with a few things. I'm sure you'd like to meet her. I think you and she would have a lot in common.

I could also put the director in touch with some people who might know of other job opportunities for you for the summer."

She says, "Oh, that would be so kind of you. But why would you do that for a poor, blind Irish girl who you never met before?"

"Many reasons, dear. Because when I was alone in Arizona after my husband died people helped me just out of kindness. Because my husband was Irish and so is my adopted daughter. Because I am going to be a schoolteacher myself when I return to the West, and I hope the people with the power to help my students will do so. And because I think you are a brave girl who deserves more chances.

Now, I have a few prayers to say, but don't let your director leave before I get to have a word, alright?"

"Alright....Thank you very much," she states.

Kate stayed a few moments and squeezed the girls' hand, then stood up and walked forward to the altar. She took a stick of incense and carefully lit it in the candle flame burning there, then slipped it into the holder and knelt down beside Conrad.

She began with the words Priestess Florencia has used in the desert ceremony. "Diana, goddess of the moon who shines her light upon us in our darkest hours, goddess of fertility, nurturer of life, I acknowledge you and pay you tribute. Grant me the ability to nurture others without the need for understanding, as does a mother to her child. Shine your light upon our path. Guide and protect the love which grows within each of us.

Diana, I treasure the gift you have given myself and my husband. It brings me more joy than I can begin to describe. Your protection wraps around my spirit every day.

Diana, the truth of your gift is not easy for others to see. I knew it would be so, but I find my strength to bear it waning. Please help my family see the truth. If it is not possible, help me find the strength to accept that those I love may never believe. Bring your nurturing spirit to their hearts so they may love my son without reservation."

Kate hears a woman's voice state, "You ask much of me Katherine."

Kate looks up to see a woman standing before her. The brown eyed woman stands around five-foot-eight with brownish-black hair tied back in a pony tail. Her shapely figure is contained within a brown leather tunic over hunter-green woolen leggings and full-length shirt. She has boots and belt of brown leather that match the tunic. Strapped to the woman's back is a quiver of arrows with an unstrung longbow attached to it. Kate's eyes are drawn to the woman, but in her peripheral vision she also notes that Conrad and the other people in the room are all now frozen in place like statues, as though time itself has stopped.

Kate felt her eyes fill and then brim over with tears. She couldn't seem to look away even though she knew she was staring. An apology was on her tongue, but something told her 'I'm sorry' was the wrong thing to say.

"Yes Lady, more than I should. Your gift is so great..... I have received more from your hands than I can ever repay. To ask more..." she stopped and shook her head. "Yet every time I look into the eyes of someone I love and see the worry and doubt it breaks my heart. Papa always said to take comfort in faith, but faith is new to me. I am struggling to learn how."

Diana replies, "Faith is interesting thing child, it differs from person to person. But know this, unlike others of Olympus, I do not attempt to directly influence the minds of mortals. They will need to each come to their own realizations. You should grant your father some time. He is a man of strong faith. If he or you mother continue to have doubts I could deliver them a message through their clergy.

Regarding the protection that I have given to you, do not flaunt it. I will be displeased if I see you intentionally putting yourself into situations of grave danger under the mistaken notion that you are invulnerable. But that does not mean that you should run and hide if danger should find itself upon you. You should continue to be yourself, I can ask for nothing less.

And as for the first part of your prayer, your request to 'Grant me the ability to nurture others without the need for understanding, as does a mother to her child', that is who you are. You have just demonstrated that ability with this young blind girl.

While the future itself is uncertain and changeable, if events continue for this girl along the path that you have now set into motion, your nurturing to others will extend to the hundreds of thousands if not millions. Annie Sullivan's next operation will be a success, she will see again. With the guidance of your family she will make it her life's work to help those who society has abandoned, and she will be considered by many to be a miracle worker. The story of her work with a blind and deaf girl will become a best selling book and also a play. It will inspire all of those who read or see it.

So yes Katherine, I have granted both you and Thomas a great gift. All that I ask of you in return is that you raise him to share the faith that you now have and to share your outlook towards life."

"Our son will know you," she said fervently. "And I will teach him to do those kindnesses wherever he can. If we all did, imagine how different the world would be. It's the world I would wish for him, but we must help make it."

Kate looked back over her shoulder. "There is something special in Miss Sullivan. She has so much strength. To lose her family, her sight, to live in such a horrible place and still have the ability to stand up for herself is extraordinary. I'm not surprised to hear that she could do so much good in the world. If what little I can do can help her on her way, I'm well repaid."

She turned back and looked unabashedly into the goddess' face. "I'm so grateful for your protection. I hope the danger has passed, and I did the best I could to keep myself safe without abandoning my companions. I must be my own best protection and trust in you after I have done everything in my power to be safe.

I will do as you say and give my family time. It was such a difficult morning, and strange to feel doubt between Papa and I. I didn't know where to turn for comfort, so I came here. A message through the clergy was all I had hoped for; I would never wish for you to influence their minds. I have been the victim of such influence and I would never wish it on another. I only hope I have not earned Aphrodite's rancor by rejecting her gifts and keeping my heart and mind my own."

"Fear not the wrath of Aphrodite. She knows that you are now under my protection, which my meeting with you directly will clarify to her. Centuries ago in Elizabethan England she interfered directly with the life of a mortal here on earth who my twin brother Apollo had aided. Our father Zeus was needed to intervene to right the situation and Aphrodite was punished by Zeus. I doubt she would dare attempt that again.

I will take leave of you now Katherine. We may never meet again but I will continue to keep watch over you and your child. Continue to be who you are and do as you think best."

Kate began to stretch out her hand before she remembered it was unlikely she could or should touch a goddess. "Thank you, for everything. For my son, for hearing my prayer, for helping me find faith. I think.... I think I shall be well. I will do my best and take comfort knowing you are watching over us."

The deity states "Then good day to you then Katherine. I will now return to my tracking. We deities still need to keep up with our skills and the remote forests within your state of Maine provide many an opportunity for me to do so." The goddess fades from view and time resumes its normal course.

As time flowed back to normal, Kate felt as if something had been gripping her and suddenly let go. Her body sagged and her backside thumped down onto her heels. Her breath came hard and fast as she stared silently at where the goddess had been.

A moment later she turned her head toward Conrad, curious if he had noticed anything.

Kate found Conrad still focused on his prayer. How strange that she who had turned away from the gods, and he who had never believed in them should end up here.

When she felt steadier, Kate got herself up and onto a pew in the first row. At first she thought the church looked different, but slowly she realized that it was her. "We'll be alright, little one," she whispered quietly with her hand protectively over her stomach. Her doubts, while not completely vanquished, no longer pained her. Instead, she felt whatever anyone believed; the little family she and Ginnie had started would be fine.

Enjoying this new sense of well-being, Kate waited patiently for Conrad to finish his prayer and the Director and the Priest to finish their discussion.

Mr. Anagnos, a middle aged man with a wide white mustache, concludes his business with the priest. He turns and begins to walk in the direction of the pews.

Kate brought her head back down from the clouds and approached the gentleman.

"Excuse me, Mr. Anagnos? My name is Katherine Kale. I had the opportunity to speak with Miss Sullivan for a few moments and she told me about your school. I wonder if I might speak to you for a moment?"

The Director looked back toward his student and seeing she was alright turned back to Kate. "Of course, ma'am. What can I do for you?"

"I'd like a chance to help out if I can. You might notice I'm not very big. I have quite a few dresses that should do quite well for Miss Sullivan if you'd accept them. She also mentioned working over the summer months. My father, Friedrich Seagram, is in business and knows many people. If you will allow it, I could have him make some inquiries about more interesting employment for her. And if I know my Papa, he will be interested in doing much more."

Mr. Anagnos expresses his interest to her and suggests that her father make an appointment with him to tour the school. He asks the Priest to get him some paper while he takes out his fountain pen. He writes out his name, the school's address and its telephone number, handing the paper to Kate.

He comments, "Owning and operating one of Mr. Bell's telephone devices is an extravagance that the school really cannot afford, but the families of a number of the financially well-to-do families actually have them in their homes and desire to speak daily to their offspring. For those children without sight and living away from home hearing the voice of a loved one brings such happiness that I now consider having one of the devices a necessity."

While the telephone has only been in existence for a mere six years, Kate recalls that many of the successful businesses in the city have now installed them for their offices, including that of her father.

"What a blessing for your students," she said with a smile. "I will have my father get in touch with you, his business has invested in the telephone as well. I'm sure he'll be very interested in your work, as I am. Let him know if you would like anything from the western states which I might be able to get for you. Good luck, Mr. Anagnos," she finished and shook his hand. "I hope I'll see you again."

Kate took a few steps back to the second pew, making sure to make a bit of noise as she did so. "It was a pleasure to meet you. I hope you will get to meet my girl Ginnie in the next few days. Good luck, Miss Sullivan." She patted the girl's shoulder, then turned back to where the Priest was still hovering.

"My friend is very interested in the history of the church. Perhaps you'd give us a little tour before we're on our way. If my friends has finished his prayers, that is," she finished and looked over her shoulder toward Conrad.

Conrad has finished his devotions and is now standing and watching Kate. The Priest follows her over to him and introductions are made.

The Priest takes them on a tour of the building. He explains that "The structure was build in 1723. In 1722, it had been decided that King's Chapel, a small wooden building that was the branch of the Greek and Roman Church of England was proving to be inadequate for the growing number of believers in Boston. That church was located near Boston Common. This site was pasture land. It was chosen due to being near Copp's Hill, the highest elevation in the North End, and also close to the wharfs and warehouses of sea captains and merchants settling in the area.

Timber came from forests around York, Maine, and bricks were fashioned in kilns in nearby Medford, Massachusetts. The first stone was laid by April 15, 1723, by the Rector of King's Chapel, the Reverend Samuel Myles. The building took twenty-two years to complete, with a brick belfry tower twenty-four feet square surmounted by a steeple or spire added seventeen years after the laying of the foundation stone."

They continue to walk through the building and up to the towers where he tells of the wooden pews and traditional foot warmers still used this day, of the brass chandeliers that were a gift of Captain William Maxwell and first lit on Christmas Day 1724, of the first church bells heard in North America that were installed in the original tower in 1745 and salvaged after the hurricane destroyed it.

They then ascend the tower, where he describes the now famous events that transpired on April 18th of 1775 which began the war of the revolution.

"It's a beautiful church," Kate said, looking down from the tower. "And it must be a great honor to be the Priest to care for it. Thank you for allowing us to see it." She smiled over to Conrad. "The trip was well worth it. Is this church still highly attended?"

The Priest replies, "Oh yes, very much so." The tour continues for another twenty minutes after which the Priest thanks them. Conrad hands the man a $ 20 bill as a donation to the church. They return to the carriage.

Kate almost closed the curtains again, but decided a bit of propriety was probably in order and left them open. She settled herself companionably on the seat with a gentle smile on her face. "You spent quite a while at prayers. I never know quite what to do, myself. I think I figured it out, though."

Conrad replies, "Well, this praying stuff is all new to me too. Theater folk tend not to be very religious, especially given that we're usually all asleep when Sunday services are going on. But I had so much to now be thankful for that I figured I'd make up for nearly three decades of lost time. Plus, I needed to ask for help regarding tomorrow. I suspect that this won't be an easy reunion."

"Probably not. If we're lucky, Mr. Twain will have been back to New York already and Mr. Booth may be more receptive. But considering he was going down the Mississippi first.... Do you realize how brave it is of you to try again? Just remember, if he still refuses to see the truth the greater loss is his. He has a son to be proud of, and he does himself a great disservice by denying you."

She lightened the mood with a smile and said, "And I plan to continue sleeping in on Sunday mornings. I honor Diana, I don't need services for that." She took his hand. "It's good to hear you have much to be thankful for. So different from when I first met you."

"Well, my meeting you is what I'm most thankful for. You've changed my life so much for the better."

"You've done the same for me, my dear. My heart was so bruised I was trying to hide it. I might have had a very lonely life if I hadn't met you."

He embraces her.

He comments, "As for sleeping in on Sunday's, I wouldn't worry too much about that. I have a suspicion that the Permanent Pastor of Promise City's church will be open to allowing the congregation to each worship as they see fit."

Kate settled into his arms with a sigh. "I intend to worship exactly as I please, no matter who has something to say about it. Priests do not have the only voices to which the gods listen."

The two cuddle together for the ride back through the city. Conrad separates as they near the Seagram household.

"Am I mussed?" Kate asked in a rare moment of vanity as she checked her hair and dress. She pinned her hat back on, and by the time the carriage stopped a very proper Mrs. Kale disembarked. She and Conrad went quietly inside. "I think we've missed lunch, and I need to eat so I'd best head to the kitchen. Thank you for going with me. You helped make a difficult day much better," she said, conscious that here other ears might be present.

Katherine was busy the rest of the day. After her lunch she again spoke to her father, this time about the Perkins institute and Miss Sullivan. As she suspected, he was very interested in the school and was quickly making plans to visit. She knew that she couldn't continue sending every person in need she met to her father, but on this occasion his resources could do much more than hers.


----------



## orchid blossom

New York City

Katherine was busy the rest of the day. After her lunch she again spoke to her father, this time about the Perkins institute and Miss Sullivan. As she suspected, he was very interested in the school and was quickly making plans to visit. She knew that she couldn't continue sending every person in need she met to her father, but on this occasion his resources could do much more than hers.

The rest of the afternoon until dinner she spent out in the gardens with Ginnie. They took a close look at many of the plants growing there, sat in shady corners to read stories, and Kate even took a turn on the old swing still hanging from a tree near the back garden wall. During the course of the afternoon Kate told her about Miss Sullivan and their similar stories, saying that her father would be going there and if she liked so could go along.

She had a hearty appetite at dinner, and afterward she told her mother and brothers about her news. It had taken her some time, but she finally learned not to tell the whole story. Only the reasons the miracle had been granted without the how of it, talking mostly about the tug of war the deities had in Promise City to explain how Diana noticed them.

"I knew it!" her mother had exclaimed, then rushed over to embrace her. In her ear she whispered, "A full-grown woman's bosom does not grow for any other reason."

"Maman!" Kate turned to look at her brother Henry's face. Concerned, serious, yet with an understanding in his eyes. "Henry?"

Her elder brother stood up and walked over to her. A gentle hand brushed a stray hair from her face. "You're happy, little sister?"

"Very happy," she said, with glistening eyes.

"The gods didn't abandon us that day, Jacqueline. It was the work of foolish men who had forgotten the gods themselves," he whispered and wrapped his arms around her. "I believe you."

Kate squeezed him tightly back. "Thank you."

After a while alone with her first family, the other joined them for a quiet night of conversation and a little bit of music. Kate and Conrad both headed to bed early, but before Kate went to sleep she gathered many of her simpler dresses to be taken for Miss Sullivan. She checked in on Ginnie and brushed her hair as her mother had done for her a couple nights before. The last thing she did was say another prayer of thanks to Diana before she slipped into her bed and a sounder slumber than she'd had in many weeks.

Tuesday, May 2nd, 1882:

Still somewhat on Arizona time, Kate and Conrad both had no difficulty in rising in time to be ready to head off to the train station. The carriage deposited them at the station at 7:10 A.M. allowing ample time to board the train departing at 7:30 for New York City.

Kate felt a bit silly with her trunk for an overnight trip, but for this particular trip she just hadn't been sure what she was going to need. The porters took the full the trunk and she and Conrad boarded the train and got themselves comfortable before it left the station.

"I'm in your hands now," she said. "Do you have a plan for what we'll do once we get to the city?"

Conrad says, "We'll improvise, probably get us a bite to eat and then head up to the Player's Club. I'm still a bit tired from yesterday, so think I'll take a nap now. Please awaken me prior to the train passing over the Connecticut River Bridge."

"Yesterday was a," she paused, looking for the right word. "A momentous day. Get your rest, Conrad. Let me watch over you for once." She smiled and pulled a book out of the small bag she had carried onto the train with her. "I'll let you know when we're nearing the river."

The journey proves peaceful, as the train rolls out of the city. They pass by the commercial development and factories that have grown up in the west suburbs of Newton, Waltham and Framingham. The scenery beyond that is mostly rural farms just now being prepared for spring planting. A short while later they leave Commonwealth of Massachusetts behind them and cross over into Connecticut. In another half hour they are nearing the city of Hartford and the bridge that spans across New England's greatest river. 
Kate enjoyed the quiet ride, spending a lot of her time just looking out the windows at the greening land. She missed this in the west...the freshness of spring when everything jumps back to life after the bleak winter. Arizona was beautiful in its own way, but this was home.

As they neared the river Kate laid her hand gently on Conrad's shoulder, suspecting that he was not deeply asleep. "The bridge is coming up, dear."

He opens his eyes and in with a partial yawn thanks her. He then stands and says, "I'm going for a walk if you'd care to join me."

"Of course," she said with a little question in her voice. "These trips get long and a little walk is always nice."

Kate initially assumes that Conrad is talking about talking a walk at the West Hartford train depot on the opposite side of the river. Instead he leads her to the back car of the train while it is still in motion, and opens the door to the rear platform while the train is still in motion.

He steps out onto the railed platform, still holding Kate's hand and pulls her after him. He shuts the door behind them as the train begins to cross the bridge over the river. When they are around mid-way along the span he lets go of her hand and reaches into his vest pocket.

"Are we supposed to be out here?" Kate asked, laughing lightly. She looked out over the river as they rushed over the bridge. "It is stunning."

Kate felt him let go of her hand and turned back, using her hand to hold her hat on her head. He was reaching into his pocket. "Conrad?"

He removes his cupped hand from his pocket, holding something inside of it. He reaches over and says, "Hold out your hand, dearest Kate."

With her left hand still holding her hat steady, Kate put her hand under his palm up. "What is this?" she asked wonderingly.

And into her hand he drops.....a bullet.

He says, "It's the one that Mr. Ringo had customized with my name. Would you please do the honor of ridding our lives of it."

"You've been carrying this with you? My dear, why? How did you get it?"

"Mr. Gonzales kept the ones with Sonoma and Ginnie's names on them, but the ones targeted with my name and the one for Deputy Martin he gave to each of us to dispose of as we saw fit. Up until this trip it's been locked inside of my house safe. I considered tossing it into Boston Harbor last night but didn't want to break the mood by talking of unpleasant things."

Kate looked down at the name expertly etched on the side with a shiver. "I will be more than happy to be rid of it."

"Then toss away my dear, where none will ever be able to find or use it."

She looked at the bullet again, more aware now of the precious thing it had been meant to steal from her. Looking up she met Conrad's eyes and a smile came to her face. She pulled her arm back and flung the bullet out over the water, watching until it fell with a splash into the river far below and sank out of sight.

"No more Cowboys to hunt us," she said softly. "No one left to wish us harm."

Conrad replies, "Well, perhaps one person...we'll see how he feels this afternoon about our unannounced visit."

Kate laid her hand in his again. "We shall. I keep trying to find something to say, some comfort for you to lessen your nerves. But there is none. Only that I will be with you whether the results are good or bad, if that is a comfort."

"It is, thank you." The two return back inside as the train pulls into the station.

Kate sighed as they took their seats again. There was so much more going on inside Conrad Booth than anyone suspected. She knew his heart to be warm and loyal, and she suspected bruised from the unkindness received in Promise City, and from his father. She feared it would be bruised the worse after their visit.

"Now it is my turn to nap," she said when the train pulled out again. "Be sure to wake me when we reach the outskirts of the city."

Conrad gently shakes Kate saying, "It is time to wake up my dear. We are arriving at Manhattan Island." Kate lifts her head up to see that they are indeed arriving at Grand Central Depot. Built between the years 1869 and 1871 when Commodore Vanderbilt was in charge of the New York Central and Hudson River Railroad, the elaborate terminal on 42nd street had served city well since that day. A large clock on the Depot wall indicated that the time was now 12:45 P.M.

Kate blinked and sat up straight. "I'm sure I'm all mussed," she chuckled. Once she was fully awake she got her bag and looked curiously about her. "It's been a long time since I was here, I'm not sure I remember everything. We'll have to get my trunk."

The two debarked the train together, and soon a porter was found and Kate's trunk retrieved. "Should we find rooms somewhere first, or would you rather just head to the club?"

"Let's get settled first." He locates a porter and then flags down a coach and supervises the loading of the trunk. He then has the driver take them to the Fifth Avenue Hotel.

Once considered the finest of accommodations in the city, this hotel was one of the first in the world to have a functioning elevator, with it being built in the 1850's. While the city of New York now offers more luxurious accommodations for the wealthy it remains the equal to the finest hotels in smaller cities and with the possible exception of a few places in San Francisco is far nicer than anything else west of the Mississippi River.

Conrad asks for two adjacent rooms on an upper floor, removing a roll of bills from his money clip. He attempts to stand between Kate and the clerk so that she can not see how much he is paying for these, but she sees enough to conclude that this night here will cost the gambler in excess of $ 100.

A bellhop with a wheeled cart helps them with Kate's trunk and Conrad's suitcase as they head upstairs via the elevator to the sixteenth floor. The bellhop shows them to the rooms, each of which is a three-room suite with a living area, bedroom, and opulent bathroom. Each has electric lights, running water and the finest of furnishings.

Conrad says, "Why don't you get yourself freshened up. I will meet you in an hour and we can then go find ourselves somewhere nice to eat." The bellhop suggests that they dine at Lord Barstow's Restaurant just a few doors down from the hotel and offers to make a reservation for them. Conrad finds that agreeable and suggests a 3:00 P.M. seating.

Kate nodded her agreement and disappeared inside her spectacular rooms. The dark, polished wood of the furniture gleamed in the light from the windows and set the rich garnet of the upholstery to shimmering. She ran her hand along the fabric and felt the luxuriousness of it. With hardly a thought her shoes were removed and her feet feeling the deep plush of the carpet.

In contrast to the rich, red-papered floral wallpaper of the sitting room, the bedroom was a soft, restful blue. The bed was wide enough for three to sleep comfortably and surrounded by privacy curtains that would keep out any stray drafts that might disturb the sleeper. Kate hung her dresses is the massive, gleaming wardrobe and tucked her small box of jewelry away in the vanity.

The gleaming white bathroom was tempting her with its large bathtub, but there was not time for that luxury just now. Instead Kate sat down at the vanity and began her "freshening." Her hair was unpinned and carefully brushed, then pinned back up in a soft, complex style. She then chose an afternoon dress of deep violet with a v-neckline made appropriate by a gauzy white scarf that covered what the neckline would have exposed. The gown was far above anything but the evening dresses she had worn in Promise City, and when Kate looked in the mirror she saw the Lady who had disappeared in Arizona. Whether that Lady was her anymore, she wasn't sure; but it was good to see her again.

The hour was almost up, and Kate went back out into the sitting room to wait for her escort.

Conrad arrived shortly thereafter. He was attired in what appeared to be a brand new three-piece suit of navy blue with pin-stripes with a pattern of gold embroidery in the navy blue vest. His white silk shirt also appeared to be new, as is the navy and red patterned silk tie. Only his belt and shoes appeared to be those that she had seen previously, but both of them were newly polished with a shine on the black leather. The other change in appearance was that he shaved off again the goatee and mustache which he had grown back since the festival.

"Katherine, I have never seen you looking any more radiant than you do right now. It is my great honor to escort you to dinner," he states.

"Thank you," Kate said with a pretty blush. She picked up a large black straw hat covered in roses that matched the dress and pinned it on her head at an angle, then walked over to Conrad. Her hand reached up and touched his strangely smooth face. "You look remarkably well yourself. I hope you'll grow this back, I rather like the whiskers."

He replies, "Yes, but it was necessary now, just as it was the day of the Festival. If you wish it to be grown back then I will do so. I believe that Mr. Gonzales could help in making that so prior to our return to Arizona.

As for my appearance, I would not have considered this meeting in anything except the finest of clothing. I was thankful yesterday morning that your father was able to recommend one of Boston's best clothiers, who not only had something in my size in stock and was willing to do the alterations right then."

"You've been very busy, and talking to Papa on your own.

I understand the necessity. In fact, I expect to be quite stared at in the restaurant. The whiskers will grow back in their own time and I can be a patient woman." She slipped her arm in his.

"I hope my gown is fine enough?" She paused. "How will you introduce me to your father?"

He pauses and asks, "How would you like me to introduce you?"

"I don't know," she said honestly. "Is there a word that fits? Ruby always calls Jake her boyfriend, but 'girlfriend' seems wrong. We're grown people and.... I don't know. But I'm sure whatever we say, he will notice how things stand before long."

She walked out of the room with him and locked her door. "Let's go to dinner. We'll think better with food in our stomachs."

He follows her out and states, "No Katherine, this question that you raise needs an answer. I know how I would like to introduce you.....but given the emotional turmoil of this trip East I'd say that now is not the appropriate time for either of us to be making long-term decisions about our future together. Why don't I introduce you to him as a very dear friend of mine. That is truthful and should suffice, he can assume from that whatever he wishes."

"I agree. Whatever else I am, I am your friend too. For now, let's just enjoy each other and our time together. It won't be often when we are alone together with this much freedom."

"That is true. Plus I have always wanted to try out this particular restaurant. The one thing that I miss most about living in Arizona is the chance to eat freshly caught fish. In San Francisco it was plentiful. I'm not sure exactly what will be on the menu but can't wait to taste it as long as it came from the Ocean."

"Oh, it's been ages," she said excitedly. "I hadn't even thought of that. I'm starved, let's hurry."

Lord Barstow's Restaurant is on the first two floors of an eight-story building, the upper floors housing a number of successful Manhattan businesses including several financial institutions and the New York City office of Lloyds of London.

The restaurant has an elaborate lobby taking up both stories, with a marble fountain in the lobby center and marble staircases heading up both sides to the private dining rooms on the second floor. The ground floor has one large main dining room a smaller one off to the east side, and multiple doors into the kitchens in the back.

Conrad gives the host his name and they are escorted to a table near the stained glass windows and velvet curtains adorning the north wall. Despite being after the lunch hour and well before the dinner hour the restaurant is packed.

Above the main fireplace is an elaborate ten-by-fourteen foot portrait of the member of British Royalty who had established the restaurant. He had once resided in Manhattan until a scandal arose due to an affair that he had with the underage step-daughter of an important politician. He then sold his interest in the restaurant and returned to Great Britain, but the new owners chose to retain the original name due to the popularity of the establishment.

"I feel like a little country girl," Katherine said after they were settled. "Boston has it's splendors, but this... My parents didn't take us children to such places, and after I was married we didn't have the means for this kind of extravagance."

She opened the menu they were given and immediately looked to the seafood. Of course, the menu had no prices, but Kate was determined not to drain Conrad's pocketbook too much and considered carefully.

Conrad says, "I'm not sure....either the swordfish or the Atlantic salmon. What do you think?"

"I've never had Swordfish, but I adore salmon. Get the swordfish for yourself. You can always have a taste of my salmon if you get the urge to try it."

He laughs, "Oh sure, restaurants like this would just love to see people sharing food from each other's plates. That would get us blackballed from all of the society pages. Let me handle this."

The waiter arrives and he says, "We can't decide between the salmon or swordfish. Would it be possible for you to bring us a small sample of each?" The waiter says, "Sir, this is highly irregular." He replies, "Perhaps, but I'd venture to bet that ordering a bottle of 1857 Bourdeax is also somewhat irregular, but that is what I would like to drink." The man replies, "Very good sir. The wine and the food will be right out."

"And were you worried about society, dear?," she asked after the waiter had gone. "That was very clever, but the wine! I'm sure it will be wonderful but I doubt the two of us could finish a whole bottle," she finished, suddenly remembering herself and stopping herself from mentioning the expense.

"Thank you. A better treat I can't imagine."

"Actually a bottle will be just about right, provided of course that you share it with me. I'm going to need some alcohol to calm my nerves and relax me enough to actually go through with this visit. And by ordering something expensive I won't be tempted to order second bottle once it's gone."

"Of course I'll share it with you. Be careful though, you still want your mind to be clear. You're not alone this time; lean on me a bit." She paused and smiled. "I will just bless my luck that I get to be the lady you share it with."

"The luck is all mine," he states in reply. The bottle of wine is soon brought to the table and uncorked. It meets with Conrad's approval and a glass is poured for both. It is followed soon thereafter by a seafood appetizer plate for each, that in addition to the swordfish and salmon also includes an oyster, a breaded cod filet and a broiled piece of halibut.

Along with the excellent wine and delightful seafood, Kate let her conversation drift to lighter things, hoping to take Conrad's mind off what came after this dinner. She enjoyed the food unabashedly, finally saying. "Thank heavens I've got my appetite back. What a shame if I could only nibble, but Maman would be horrified," she laughed. "Well, maybe not. Knowing what she knows now, she'd probably be giving me more."

The waiter returns to take their full orders, Conrad asking for a plate of the salmon. The meal also includes freshly baked bread, a garden salad, a baked potato with cheese sauce, and a vegetable medley.

Near the end of the meal Conrad comments to Kate "Is that somebody who you know?" as he gestures his head to the side. She looks over to see a trio of old men with scraggly white beards and dark suits. One of the men is staring at Kate and begins to walk in that direction, the other two men following him. He does look familiar but Kate cannot place exactly where she has seen him before.

"I've seen him before, but I can't think where. Or why he would be interested in me. It looks as though we'll be finding out." Kate set down her fork and delicately dabbed at her lips with her napkin as if she hadn't noticed them, but was ready to receive them politely when they arrived.

The men arrive and the man introduces himself as being Walt Whitman. He says to Kate, "Miss Seagram, your father spoke eloquently at the private service for Mr. Emerson on Sunday." He introduces the other two gentlemen as his brothers George Washington Whitman and Thomas Jefferson Whitman. George comments to Kate that he served with her father in the war, at Fredricksburg. He asks, "And what brings you to my city?"

Katherine stood and nodded to each man as he was introduced. "Thank you, Mr. Whitman. Mr. Emerson was loved by my family and will be very much missed."

She turned to George. "My father has spoken of you, sir, and very well I might add. My friend has family business here, and I could not resist the chance to visit New York City while I was near. I reside in Arizona now, so you see I must seize my opportunity while I can.

May I introduce you to my dear friend, Mr. Conrad Booth?"

Conrad greets them. They continue to talk and when it becomes obvious to the waiter that the conversion will continue he has three chairs brought over for the older men and they order coffee.

Walt Whitman comments that "I seem to be loosing all of my contemporaries. Henry Longfellow went to his great reward last month and now Ralph Emerson has passed on. I'll be happy for a month where I don't have a funeral to go to."

A shadow of the past flickered across Kate's face before she quickly hid it. "Yes, it seems so many extraordinary people have been called, and there was never enough opportunity to know them. But in these cases at least, we can always visit their spirits again by opening the works they left us.

Still, let us hope these bleak days will be followed by a bright spring. I will begin teaching school when I return to Arizona, and I'm looking forward to introducing the children to yourself and your contemporaries."

The conversation continues, with Conrad mostly listening while Kate and Walt dominate the discussion about 19th century authors.

After a while Thomas Whitman asks Conrad a question about how he likes the city. He mentions how impressed he is with it, alluding to the fact that he's only visited it once before. Walt picks up some level of apprehension and presses him further.

A glimmer that Kate recognizes crosses Conrad's eyes and he asks, "Mr. Whitman, are you familiar with the Player's Club?" The poet and author replies, "Why yes, I happen to be a member of it." Conrad briefly explains that he is a relative of the owner and wishes to discuss a personal matter with him but has concerns that the senior Booth may not be willing to receive him.

She couldn't say anything, instead looking to Conrad hoping he would understand not to push past taking an opportunity to using someone. _Be honest, my dear._

Whitman comments, "So sir, do I understand that you are asking me to get you inside of the club as a guest of mine?"

Conrad replies, "No sir. I would not make such an imposition on you. I was only hoping that you could perhaps make an inquiry on my behalf. Last month when Katherine and I met Samuel Clemens he offered to do so on his next visit to the city. But first he was planning to take a journey on a riverboat along the Mississippi River, so he probably has not had a chance yet. This trip east from Arizona for Mr. Emerson's funeral was unanticipated, but as we were already in the region I was hoping to perhaps see him now instead of having to make another journey later.

Whitman nods and offers to make the inquiry. He then excuses himself from their company, leaving his brothers to talk to Conrad and Katherine. George Whitman asks Kate for an update about her father.

Kate's body relaxed even as she felt ashamed of herself for doubting Conrad's motives.

"He's well. This week has been difficult on all of us, and Papa tries to be strong for everyone.

He's been doing well the last few years. He only goes into the office a couple times a week now, the business pretty much runs itself. Instead he reads and studies, spends his time with men like Mr. Emerson. Today I believe he'll be visiting an institute for the blind. There is one particular student there who is very promising.

My eldest brother has two little daughters now that Papa absolutely adores...." Kate continued on just a little, sketching in the state of her family in general.

Whitman returns after ten minutes. He says, "The restaurant manager allowed me to use his Bell telephone and I spoke to Mr. Edwin Booth's secretary. I am invited to bring the two of with me to the Club as my guests early this evening. I will take leave of you now and bring my brothers back to their homes. I will return in approximately two hours time. Do you wish for me to gather the two of you here or at some other location?"

Conrad appears to be too shocked to immediately answer.

"Sir, that is very generous of you. We had not expected so much. Thank you. We're staying at the Fifth Avenue Hotel if you'd care to meet us there, downstairs in the lobby." Kate offered him her hand. "We are so grateful; I can't say how much.

Can you tell me, what is the formality of dress in the club? I wouldn't wish to offend by being inappropriately attired."

Whitman replies, "What you have on now would be fine. They are actually very flexible, as most of the Players' are artists. The stated purpose of the club is 'The promotion of social intercourse between members of the dramatic profession and the kindred professions of literature, painting, architecture, sculpture and music, law and medicine, and the patrons of the arts'. It is a very interesting Gentleman's club to belong too. Ladies may attend as guests but may not join as members."

"Well, I am happy at least to be able to be a guest amongst many I've admired. Arizona has many things, but it can be somewhat lacking in artists."

Kate turned to George. "I would be happy to carry a message to my father if you wish. And I'm confident Mr. Seagram would be pleased to see you at any time when you might be in Boston."

She turned back to Conrad. "Is everything agreeable to you?"

Conrad says, "Oh yes. Thank you very much Mr. Whitman, I don't know how to repay your kindness." Walt Whitman replies, "Nonsense, you are a friend of Emerson and the Seagram family.

George Whitman tells Kate, "I currently have some friends from the Army visiting the city, other officers who served in the engineering corps. Why don't you send along a telegram to your father and see if he would like us to take the train up to Boston for a visit."

"I will do that as soon as we return to the hotel. We are going back to Boston tomorrow; where shall I have him direct the return telegram?"

He gives his Brooklyn, New York address to her.

To Walt she said, "Should you arrive at the hotel early, just ask for Mr. Booth or Mrs. Kale."

"I shall," he replies. The Whitman brothers depart.

"Conrad, you're white as a sheet. Are you well?" she asked, smiling.

Conrad states, "I...I will be. I had anticipated being turned away at the Players Club, to know that he will actually see me.....well, I guess I'm a bit nervous. I think I'll pass on having desert. We should probably head back to the hotel."

"Of course, if you wish it." Kate reached across and took his hand. "You'll be fine, Conrad. Now you have a bit of time to think of what you'll say to him."

The waiter brings the bill, which Conrad again pays with his back turned to Kate so she cannot see the exact amount.


----------



## orchid blossom

The Player's Club

They walk back to the Fifth Avenue Hotel hand-in-hand. He is visibly nervous and starting to perspire, something she had not seen since the day of the picnic that the Cowboy Gang were chasing them. She almost gets the impression that he would prefer to be in that situation than this one.

When they returned to the hotel Kate asked that tea be sent up to her room and they boarded the elevator.

"Why don't you come sit with me? Waiting is the hardest part and perhaps it will go the faster if you aren't alone."

"Thank you Kate. That was so kind of Mr. Whitman to offer to bring us there, but it also makes a commitment that I can't find an excuse out of. What....what if this is like eight years ago. He may deny me again. I know I have more now to fall back upon, but the thought of being rejected by my own father is still not an easy one to comprehend."

"It may be like it was before, which is why I so admire the courage it takes to try again. I'm sure he has had dishonest people trying to claim kinship with him, but your face should tell the truth more eloquently than any words.

If he denies you, he denies an idea. He denies his own behavior, perhaps he's ashamed of the way he acted as a young man. I'm sure your mother was not the only young woman he left thinking he loved her. If he has not changed over the years, remember that there are those who know and love you for who you are."

Arriving at her door, Kate unlocked it and led Conrad inside. By the time she had removed her hat the tea arrived, and Kate poured two fragrant, steaming cups. She sat down next to Conrad on the settee, and once her cup was empty she wrapped her arms around him and drew him down against her shoulder.

The time passes quickly. Conrad does not want to talk about the upcoming meeting and instead talks of the recent Boston visit and the blind girl. When it is time they head downstairs to the lobby.

Walt Whitman enters the Fifth Avenue Hotel and then approaches Kate and Conrad. They head outside to the waiting carriage. They ride through the city to the sixteen-room mansion that is home to the Player's Club. Whitman says, "I do not frequent the club myself but have attended and participated in readings there on a half dozen occasions. It is an admirable thing that Edwin Booth has done here to help spark and promote the arts. When he purchased the building it was a private residence but he has changed that considerably, with part of the building now being a theater."

"Do you know Mr. Booth well?" Kate asked. "I saw him perform Hamlet when I was a little girl, but I know nothing of him otherwise."

Whitman replies, "I have met him on several occasions now. I was initially reluctant to meet him due to the actions of his brother John. Two of my brothers had served in the war and I had visited them and their troops more than once and I was a very strong supporter of Lincoln. One of my better known poems, "O Captain, My Captain!" from the book Leaves of Grass was written due to President Lincoln's assassination. I wrote it as inspiration to country as a means to confront America's grief and loss.

However, I have discovered that Edwin is his own man and should not be painted with the same brush as his treasonous brother. In fact, one lesser know fact that I recently discovered was the in sixty-four, the year prior to the assassination, Edwin Booth saved the life of Lincoln's son Robert Todd Lincoln. The boy was standing on the platform at a crowded railroad terminal in Washington and lost his footing. He fell just as a train was coming into the depot. Edwin was there and reached down and pull young Lincoln back up just in time."

"He sounds like a good man then," Kate said with just a hint of confusion in her voice. "I'll be glad to meet him. It's a shame the actions of his brother have poisoned his name, but considering his Club, it seems there are enough people like you to overcome that."

Walt replies, "Edwin Booth made a name for himself long before the actions of his brother. He has endured living here in the north, under the constant barrage of criticism, based upon his own reputation. He is a strong man who is well respected by his peers."

Kate looked over at Conrad, resisting the urge to take his hand. "I'm anxious to meet him," she said simply.

Conrad just makes a half-hearted smile in response to Kate's comment. She senses that he continues to be very nervous.

The carriage reaches Gramercy Park and stops outside of the building bearing the sign 'Players Club'. They exit the carriage and approach the door, with the author telling the man at the reception table "Mr. Walt Whitman and guests". The man states, "Yes, we have been expecting you. If you would please follow me to Salon B." He leads them upstairs to a private room on the second floor.

They enter the room and the man closes the door behind him. The room twenty by twenty-five feet and has thick rich maroon carpeting on the floor. The room is filled with cherry wood furniture that is upholstered with the same gold and maroon patterned design as the window curtains. The room has three couches and eight individual chairs surrounding a pair of coffee tables. Corner tables are aligned in three of the four corners of the room. A fireplace currently with a fire burning inside it is along the northern wall. Large exterior windows are along the east and south walls, with the door that they entered along the west wall.

Also along the west wall is a large cherry wood china cabinet with glass doors that is filled with various plates and glasses. An open liquor cabinet beside it is filled with three-dozen bottles of various beverages. Adjacent to the cabinet is metal stand with a cherry wood bucket-shaped container with a brass and wood lid atop it. Conrad walks over towards that side of the room and from a distance of three feet glances briefly at the labels on the bottles. He then returns to Katherine's side.

Katherine slipped her arm though his, giving it a gentle squeeze and trying to keep her own nerves at bay. She prayed his nerves and uncertainty would not be replaced by pain in the next hour.

"Something interesting over there?" she asked by way of distracting him.

He replies, "Just looking at the labels. He's done well for himself, there are some rather expensive items sitting in that case. This must be one of the most important rooms within the building to be stocked as it is. The container on the pedestal shows beaded perspiration along the rim, so I would guess it is a filled ice bucket. It's probably just on account of Mr. Whitman's presence but he's going all out for this reception."

"Perhaps. One thing is for certain, it's not on account of me," she teased. "A warm welcome is a good sign, dear."

They have been inside the room for only five or six minutes when the door opens. A man and woman enter. It has been fifteen years since Kate last saw Edwin Booth but those years have been good to him and he remains as handsome as ever. Seeing him and Conrad together the resemblance is remarkable, with both of them having the exact same build, height, hair, eyes and facial features. Although Edwin is twice Conrad's age the two could probably pass for brothers. The woman is much younger, probably in her late teens or early twenties. Kate notes that she too shares many of the same facial features.

He approaches Walt Whitman, and warmly shakes his hand. Edwin Booth says, "Mr. Whitman, it is a pleasure to see you again. My daughter Edwina would like to show you some of the changes that we have done to the building since you last visited. We have also received donations of several pieces of artwork that you will probably wish to see as well. If you and your lady friend would care to accompany her I will speak with the other gentleman."

Conrad speaks up and says, "Sir, if it acceptable to you I would like for my friend Mrs. Kale to stay as well." The elder Booth glances towards Katherine.

"Sir," Kate said, nodding to the older man.  "I would be pleased to remain, although I would miss the tour and the opportunity to make better acquaintance with your daughter."

"Very Well," Edwin states. Edwina and Walt leave the room, closing the door behind them. Edwin Booth gestures for Kate and Conrad to take a seat. He then walks over towards the China cabinet and removes three cut crystal glasses. that he then places on the white marble inlay on top of the cherry wood liquor cabinet. He removes the lid form the adjacent bucket and with a pair of silver tongs places cubes of ice into each of the three glasses. He then asks the pair, "What would you the two of you like to drink this evening?"

"Scotch," Conrad states. Edwin replies," I can offer you choice of a Glen Murray aged ten years, a Glen McIntyre aged eighteen years and a bottle from McKee, Kentucky that is aged twenty-two years." Conrad replies, "That is very tempting, Sir. The prospect of sampling an aged Appalachian double-malt brewed prior to the start of the Civil War is tempting indeed. Obtaining that must have been quite difficult for you and I am honored that you would offer it to me. However, I notice that the seal on that particular container is as of yet unbroken, so I will have some of the Glen McIntyre instead."

"And you Mrs. Kale?" the senior Booth asks.

"Just a little wine will do for me, thank you sir. You're very kind," she said as she took her seat. She had stayed for Conrad's sake, although she was uncomfortable being witness to such a private meeting. She took hope from his civil greeting and waited quietly.

The elder booth pours the drinks and places them onto a silver tray and brings it over to the coffee table in front of where Kate and Conrad are seated. He takes a seat opposite them and says, "Mr. Whitman informed my secretary that you were here in the northeast to attend the funeral of Ralph Waldo Emerson. How is it that you knew the author?"

Conrad replies, "He was a family friend of Mrs. Kale and she asked me to accompany her. It is a long journey from the Arizona Territory and would not have been safe for a young lady to travel that distance unescorted."

Edwin turns towards Kate and comments, "Mrs. Kale, You appear to be acquainted with a great many of our literary giants. Do you know many others or is the list limited to Emerson, Whitman and Clemens?"

"Mr. Emerson was a close friend of my family, sir. I have known him for as long as I can remember, and considered him more like an uncle than a friend. My father, Friedrich Seagram, served with Mr. Whitman's brother George in the Union Army. John Whittier is also a friend of the family, and we have acquaintance with most of the transcendentalist circle in Boston and Concord. We have the good fortune also to know some brilliant scientific minds.

It was an unexpected pleasure to have the chance to meet Mr. Clemens in Arizona."

Edwin Booth reaches his hand inside of his coat jacket and removes an envelope from the inside pocket. He removes from the envelope a letter and briefly glances over it. He states, "Mr. Clemens speaks very highly of you Mr. Booth. His letter describes the bravery that you demonstrated at the celebration to the gods, which he attended. He speaks of you placing yourself in grave danger against armed gunmen to protect your escort to the ball." He then looks up from the paper towards Kate and says, "Can I safely assume that reference is to you Mrs. Kale?"

Katherine tried without success to keep the blush from her cheeks.

"Yes, you can. And it wasn't the first time Mr. Booth protected my safety. It's a very long story, but the passing of my late husband left me living alone in Arizona. That, and my instinct to give assistance where I can led to a chain of events that put my friends and I in a very dangerous situation. The night of the ball, an enemy sought to disrupt the festivities. One of his men tried to grab me, and Conrad fought him off and moved me to safety.

Only a few days before we were chased overland for more than six miles by six members of the same group. Conrad drew their fire to give me a better chance at escape. Thankfully we both made it, as you can see."

He looks towards Conrad and says, "An impressive display of bravery. It is good to see that the days of chivalry are not all behind us." Edwin picks up his glass and takes a sip of his beverage.

He turns back to Conrad and states, "Mr. Clemens emphasizes that it was he, and not you, who brought up the notion of the two of us possibly being related to one another. He states that it was also his suggestion to write to me. But I have known from past experience that our dear Mark Twain is prone to...well...exaggerate. What can you tell me about this letter?"

Conrad replies, "Mr. Clemens had wanted to see where the outlaw Billy the Kid was slain by the group known as Arcade's Gang. That location was inside a building that I own. I gave him the tour and the details of that gunfight. Afterwards he spent another four hours with Mrs. Kale and myself. During that period of time a number of topics were discussed, my relation to you being just one of them. It was with my encouragement that he wrote to you on my behalf. I did not care for the way that our last meeting ended sir, and sincerely hoped for an opportunity to rectify the matter."

Edwin states, "And exactly what is it that you want from me Mr. Booth?"

Kate became busy with drinking her wine, trying to give the men at least a semblance of privacy. Still, she was curious to know just what Conrad did want. Or rather, what he thought could be achieved between a father and son who were strangers.

Conrad pauses and states, "First let me clarify that which I do not want. I am in no way seeking your money or your financial interest in this fine building. I have no doubt that you have bequeathed your estate to your only legitimate offspring, Miss. Edwina, and that is exactly how it should be." Edwin says, "Yes, with the passing of my second wife last year Edwina remains my sole heir. So if it is not my fortune that you seek then what are you after? To capitalize on my name?"

Conrad states, "No sir, I seek to establish myself in this world of my own accord. I do not pass myself off as being your son, but I will not deny the truth when it is asked of me. I saw in one of the rooms downstairs there was a portrait of you, attired as the villain Iago from Othello, apparently taken around when you were the age that I am now. Sir, that could be my portrait, our appearance is identical.

Regarding the Booth name, it is my legal name and has been for my entire life. There have been many times where I would have been better off not to have it, due to the actions of your brother John. There are places where I live now that I am not welcome to enter solely because of my last name. But it is the name that my mother was proud to give to me and I will wear it until the day I perish from this earth."

Edwin nods and takes another sip from his drink. He then states, "You still have not answered my question."

Kate looked over at Conrad, surprised and proud of his acceptance and pride in the name his mother gave him. She nodded slightly in encouragement.

Conrad states, "It is difficult to articulate sir. My mother is the only family that I have ever known. She has loved and admired you from the moment that the two of you met nearly three decades ago. I grew up hearing of the great Edwin Booth, the finest actor of our century, and everything I have heard about you since has been equally positive.

You ask what I want... Sir, all that I seek is some type of acknowledgement from you of who I am. The acknowledgement need not be public. I have no desire to embarrass you or your daughter with scandals of any past indiscretions. If you truly have no recollection of ever having met my mother, as you stated eight years ago, then I will accept that answer and never contact you again. Eight years ago I was unprepared for your words of rejection."

He turns towards Katherine and states, "But that is not the case today. I now have someone else in my life whose feelings towards me matter far more than anything else."

Tears welled up unbidden in Kate's eyes. There was no reason to hide it anymore, so she reached out her hand and squeezed Conrad's. "Thank you," she whispered.

Edwin pauses while he observes the looks passing between Kate and Conrad. He finishes his drink and then stands, walking back to the bar to refill it. He then walks back towards them but remains standing as he states, "The year 1852 was a long time ago. My performances as Hamlet while in San Francisco was at the very start of a four-year world tour with my father, a great actor in his own right. You stated before that you were born some time in 1853. By then I would have been at the Sandwich Islands or some other venue in the South Seas."

He seats himself again and takes another sip of his drink. He continues, "When we last met you told me your mother's name, which meant nothing to me. You said that she and I had a relationship. But I remembered that during the half-year or so that I was in San Francisco my evenings were spent exclusively in the company of my lead actress, Matilda Heron. Because of that I therefore thought your story to be a total fabrication." Conrad just nods.

He finishes his second drink and then places the glass on the coffee table. Edwin then states, "Over the years since our last meeting I have reflected back upon those earlier years. I recall one possibility that had escaped me earlier. On my last night in the city Miss. Heron and I had a rather volatile disagreement, ending with her slapping my face and walking out of my life forever. To help me recover from that embarrassment many of the actors and stage hands from the acting troop walked me over to an adjacent tavern to help me to drown my sorrows.

As I was soon to embark upon a long sea journey without any female companionship I suspect that I sought to have some company on that final night in the city. While the specific details of what followed that night continue to remain lost to me, due to a combination of an excess of drink at that time and the several days of extreme seasickness that immediately followed, I believe that a possibility exists that I may have spent the latter part of that evening in the company of a woman from the theater. So I'll admit that there is indeed a remote chance Mr. Booth that I may be your sire. I am afraid that is the best that I can do."

"Sir, I know there is no argument that can give you certainty, but if you would consider; I came to New York as a small girl and saw you perform Hamlet. On the strength of a fifteen year old memory I recognized his kinship with you. Of course, I have no knowledge of where other members of your family might have been at the time, but whether or not you are his sire, I am convinced the blood of your family runs in his veins."

Conrad says, "Perhaps I can add further support to your story. You state that you were in San Francisco for a long while, but that it was only on your final night there that you may have been with my mother." Conrad removes an envelope from his own jacket pocket, taking out a document from inside and passing it over to Edwin. Conrad states, "That is my Certificate of Birth." Does my date of birth fall exactly forty weeks after the date in question?"

Edwin looks at the paper and states, "It does indeed, and this is the official document bearing the seal of the City of San Francisco. I see that your mother listed my name as being the father, so at the time she also believed that to be the case." Conrad replies, "Yes, she has said that you were the only man she had ever been with until then. You were apparently rather persuasive that night, as he had been saving her virtue until marriage."

Edwin looks to be momentarily lost in thought. Conrad then says, "Sir, that piece of paper is the only legal document in existence to support my claim. You may keep it to do with it as you wish." The older man looks up, "You truly do not seek my estate?"

Conrad replies, "No sir, I do not. The fortune that I seek will be my own. When I return to Boston I plan to initiate a similar conversation with the Seagram family, to alleviate any concerns they may have regarding my intentions towards their daughter."

Kate looked to Conrad, obviously surprised. "My dear, I believe it, and so will they. You know that I am determined to support myself rather than depend on Papa. Tom's influence, I suppose."

Edwin states, "Mr. Booth, you are man of high integrity and I feel that I owe you an apology for my skepticism. Over the years a great many grifters have sought to take advantage. When Mr. Clemens mentioned that you had taken up the chosen profession of a gambler that heightened my concerns. As you no doubt know, that industry has no shortage of con artists among its members."

Conrad replies, "No apology is necessary Sir. You are correct about gamblers in general. There are a few of us with high moral standards but we tend to be a minority."

Edwin asks, "Why have you chosen that line of work? A love for the game?"

Conrad answers, "No sir. I know of a great many gamblers who have cards in their blood, that is not me. If I never touched another playing card again I would be just as satisfied with life. I went into that line of work because I found that I am good at it. I pride myself in my observational skills and powers of deduction, which serve we well at a poker table.

At most gambling establishments in Promise City Arizona the gamblers attempt to build their own clienteles of regular customers. That arrangement, playing the same game with the exact same people night after night I would find tedious. At the Saloon where I play the owner rotates the gamblers from table to table during the night, which works very well for me. Once I have a solid read on my own players I also start to pay attention to the other games and players taking place, so that when the rotation occurs I am best prepared to use that knowledge."

Edwin says, "Ah, you gauge your audience and react accordingly. I utilize those same skills to deliver a successful stage performance." Conrad replies, "Which is where I learned them as well. I grew up in the theater and have acted on stage since I was an infant. I left the acting profession only because I found that gambling was more lucrative for me."

"I would have liked to see Conrad act on stage. At least I've had the good fortune to hear him sing. And he has had the poor fortune to watch me try to gamble. It's not my great talent.

It is sad that one can make more gambling than acting."

Edwin says, "That is even true to those of us who are considered to be at the top of this profession. Part of why I opened up this building was to give an opportunity for artists of all types to be better able to display and promote their works."

Conrad states, "And you've done an admirable job from what I can see."

Edwin notes that Conrad and Kate have both finished their drinks and asks if they would like refills.

"Thank you, but no. I try not to overindulge, even in the finest of wines.

Such places as these are needed. Art is more important than most people think, or at least it's important to me. It would seem silly perhaps, but one of my regrets is not having a piano in my home. I play at my friend’s saloon, but it's not the kind of music I enjoy.

I miss museums, concerts, plays. I hope it won't be long before we see those things coming west."

"One of the many reasons why I've always found my way back to the city," Edwin states.

Conrad says, "Sir, I guess I've found what I came here for."

Edwin says, "Yes, I guess you have. But there is no reason to rush off, let's go find where Edwina and Mr. Whitman have gotten two. The both of you should see what there is to offer here. By your own admission Mr. Booth you are an actor and artist, and I will hope that you will accept honorary membership to the Player's Club."

Conrad replies, "That is an unexpected honor indeed. I doubt that I will be in New York City very often, but promise to visit whenever I am."

Edwin says, "Good, and if the United States Mail actually goes to that out-of-the-way town of your we can stay in touch via that means."

"It takes a little while, but the post does indeed come, Sir. I would be grateful for a chance to see your establishment and soak up all the art I can before we go back into exile," she said with a light smile.

Edwin Booth walks them through the elaborate building. He says, "I stated this with the backing of fifteen other incorporators which included both Mark Twain and Civil War General William Tecumseh Sherman. I modeled it after London's famed Garrick Club, which I have visited on a number of occasions and will be returning there for a visit in July during my next European tour."

He brings them to a vast library telling them "This is the Hampden-Booth Theater Library. It is a library relating especially to the history of the American stage. It features the preservation of pictures, bills of the play, photographs, and curiosities connected with such history."

"Oh my," Katherine said softly as she let go of Conrad's arm. Her eyes devoured the room as she stepped close, but didn't touch anything.

"It would take months to learn all the stories here. Years. I could disappear here and my friends would wonder whatever became of me."

She rapidly discerned how this library was organized and found one particular folio. "If I may?"

The elder Booth nodded and she slid the folio out. Inside was the playbill and sundry other papers from a performance of Hamlet. She showed it to him, saying, "This is the performance my parents brought me to. It was my first time in New York, and I thought the city all things bright and beautiful. And the crown in that day was seeing my first Shakespeare play. I have loved the theater since."

After another minute Kate replaced the folio and spent a few minutes looking around the room while the men talked quietly behind her. She felt like a child in a toy store but asked only a few questions, not wanting to make a pest of herself.

The next room was a richly appointed library. Decorated in rich browns and beige, the polished wood of each comfortable chair and table shone in the lamp-light. As always, Kate was entranced looking over the volumes.

"The complete works of Shakespeare, of course," the Elder Mr. Booth pointed out. "Oscar Wilde here, Walt Whitman, Henry Thoreau, Ralph Waldo Emerson. I've heard some fascinating discussions coming from this room."

"I should have liked to have been a fly on the wall," she commented, for a second time keeping her thoughts on the gentlemen only policy to herself. Those thoughts even surprised her a bit. Not long ago, it wouldn't have occurred to her to question it.

Next they went down a set of stairs lined with paintings into what was called the Great Hall. It wasn't as large a room as it's name suggested, but lovely nonetheless. There were beautiful cream-colored damask covered walls, with comfortable furniture placed in groups conducive to conversation. But what caught Kate's eye was the large piano in the corner.

"What a beautiful instrument. I can only imagine how glorious it must sound."

"Do you play Mrs. Kale?" states Edwin. Conrad interjects, "Indeed she does, thus far three Saloons in Promise City have been fortunate to hear her mastery of the keyboards." "Then I would be honored to hear your artistry," states Edwin.

"Of course, if you wish. Although I believe I have quite a long way to go before I would achieve real mastery."

Katherine let go of Conrad's arm and made the suddenly long walk to the piano. She did want to play the beautiful instrument, but it might have been better without so many people present. It wasn't usual for her to have nerves about playing, but artists were a whole different audience.

A few of the gentlemen sitting in the room looked at her curiously as she sat down on the cushioned bench and stretched out her foot to find the pedals. She took a deep breath and began to play Chopin's Fantaisie-impromptu in C#. Despite her nerves, soon she forgot the listeners and played for the pleasure of hearing the rich tones of quite the finest instrument she'd played.

When she is finished Edwin approaches her with a broad smile. He smiles and says, "How appropriate, you choosing a piece by Fryderyk Franciszek Chopin. This piano was donated to us from Nohant France, part of the estate of Chopin's lover. She was a great artist in her own right, publishing under the pen name of George Sand. Chopin lived with her for the final eight years of his life, and all of the works that he composed during those years were first played on this very instrument."

"It is a beautiful instrument," she said, running her fingers softly along the keys, thinking of the man who had spent hours hunched over it. "I'm afraid I cannot do justice to his genius."

Kate began to play again, this time the first song she'd heard Conrad sing as they danced at the El Parador. She tossed a teasing look over her shoulder at him. "Now perhaps we can persuade my escort to entertain us."

"The wish of this lady is my command," he states. As Kate plays Conrad begins to sing. By the second verse Edwin joins in as well. Kate hears the nearly identical voices, the acoustics in this room being exquisite.

By the time they complete the song the room is filled with people, who clap wildly. Among those now in the room are Walt Whitman and Edwina Booth. The senior Booth takes his daughter aside and they have a private conversation in the far corner of the room. Edwin gives his daughter the envelope containing Conrad's Birth Certificate.

Edwin then returns to the piano and begins a second duet with his son. At the conclusion of that he introduces Conrad to the crowd stating, "This is Mr. Conrad Booth of California, now a resident of Promise City, Arizona. Some of you may recognize his name from the newspaper accounts surrounding the death of Billy the Kid."

He gives no further public explanation for the similarities of the last name, nor does anybody ask. They do, however, crowd around Conrad to hear the tale of the notorious gunslinger's death. Conrad begins by talking at length about the various members of Arcade's Gang, who he says are personal friends of his. Kate concludes that Conrad is a wonderful storyteller.

Katherine had heard this story before, so this time she paid attention to how he called on an actor's skill to tell the story. She'd been in enough gunfights now to know that they weren't nearly this exciting, but in the right hands the story became suspenseful and fascinating.

Her eyes shifted to Edwin Booth, who was looking on with a kind of wonderment. And perhaps pride? She couldn't say for sure, and she imagined if she'd asked him he couldn't say either.

As Conrad neared the end of the story with an animated face and eyes alight, Kate slid off the piano bench and made her way over to the elder Booth. After the last words of the tale she quietly said, "Thank you. I rarely see him like this, so happy. I don't know what life was like for him in San Francisco, but I believe it has been lonely for him in Promise City."

Edwin replies, "Lonely? I was under the impression that you were helping him to overcome that situation. He does appear to be quite taken with you."

She looked down for a moment with a little smile, then raised her eyes again. "I have only been in Promise City since January, and as romantic as the notion is one person cannot be all the world for another.

We met because I was living at the El Parador where he takes his meals. He always ate alone, and although he was welcome there I've never noticed him being particularly close to the family. Arcade's gang seems to be often out of town, and the people at the Comique started a rumor that he cheats at cards. Conveniently after they asked if he was related to your brother.

Aside from all that, he was very closed when we first met. Apt to looking out for himself first. I've been seeing more and more of the better parts of his nature since we became friends, and the more I see the more I'm convinced he had hidden those parts of himself away."

Edwin nods, "Thank you Mrs. Kale. That is good to know. He appears to be busy with the crowd, perhaps we could take a walk together. I would like to further discuss this where there is little chance of our being overheard."

"If you wish," she said, and took his arm. "Although I must warn you, I can only tell you what I've observed, my conclusions, correct or not, are my own."

Edwin leads her off downstairs to a small dining room, leaving the door to it open as the two enter. He gestures for her to have a seat at a small richly carved oak dining table with two chairs surrounding it. He seats himself down on the other side and takes a match from his vest pocket. He then lights the candle in the center of the table, drops some powder over it, and states the incantation in French that she is already quite familiar with.

"Ah, En dépit de la porte ouverte, nous aurons l'intimité. Vos questions doivent être sérieuses," Kate said in her clear French. "This trick is more common than I thought. Now, how can I help you?"

*Despite the open door we shall have privacy. Your questions must be serious.

"A simple parlor trick, some minor magics known to a great many bards," he states.

His face takes on a serious expression and he states, "Mrs. Kale. From the time of Mr. Whitman's telephone call this afternoon my staff have been rather busy sending telegrams and continuing investigates that I began after receiving Mr. Clemens note. As I stated before, he is one of the partners in this establishment and would not want to put me or it at risk. While Mr. Clemens truly enjoyed the presence of your company and that of Mr. Booth's, he is also a man who has been burned himself by con artists over the years, so was also skeptical of some of your friend's claims.

Based upon the information that my daughter has just now passed on to me I am convinced that you are the person you claim to be, Katherine Seagram Kale, the only daughter of Frederick Seagram of Boston. While it is possible that you might be working as a partner to a con artist, that is unlikely given your family background and access to wealth should you desire it.

I am less convinced of your companion. He is truly charming and may have blinded you with those charms. He may be sincere in his feelings towards you. But is it also possible that he saw a vulnerable widow from a rich family and that was too enticing of mark for him to pass up. If he is a con man then he is a greedy one and it is the wealth of both of our families that he is after, despite his assertions to the contrary."

"It's true that if I wanted wealth, all I would have to do is contact my father. I could live easy, wherever I wished. I have no reason to "con" anyone, and I'm a terrible liar."

Kate stood up from the table and walked a few paces away, rubbing her arms. "Perhaps you are wiser than I in suspecting him. But I do not. I initiated our first meeting, and he has never pushed me for more than I was willing to give. He did not speak to me about his relation to you until I brought it up.

I admit, when we first met I didn't think a great deal of him. But I was comfortable with him; he knew the rules of society that I knew. The rules of how men and women talk to each other. But I didn't fool myself, I knew those first days he gave me assistance because he thought it would give him an advantage.

But those days are gone. I've watched him act completely against his instincts in deference to my will. And in ways that have endangered his life. Johnny Ringo had bullets made that would unerringly hit specific targets trying to make me do what he wanted. He knew one of them was for him, but he still stayed. Trouble of the lethal kind seems to follow me like a shadow lately, but he still stays. There are easier ways to make a fortune.

I don't understand why he cares for me, but I don't doubt his love.

Tell me, Sir, do you think he is lying about being your son? Or just trying to take advantage of an accident of birth?"

"Either or both. He could sincerely believe himself to be my son and still not be. Or he could be trying to trick us both into a false sense of security about him."

He pauses, "Clemens mentioned how Mr. Booth saved your life on two occasions, both times against members of the Cowboy Gang. Now you mention that bullet as well, which I assume would warrant a third occasion. The main task of a con artist is to win the trust of their mark. How do you know that Mr. Booth wasn't working with Johnny Ringo? Each of those situations could have been staged, and who better to stage something than a trained actor."

"You misunderstand. The bullet was meant for him. Ringo had them made for people I care about, including the young girl I care for.

Sir, if you look for the darkest in people you will find it. It's true, everything he has done could be seen as someone trying to gain my trust. I have nothing but my own instincts to tell me that he is not trying to take advantage of me.

Well, that's not quite true. Conrad knows things about me that Ringo could have used against me. Enough that if they were working together things would have turned out very differently." She shook her head stubbornly. "No. I cannot believe so ill of him." 

"I understand. I suppose life would be easier if I was just more trusting. In my youth I was far more idealistic than today. But I do see the good in people, this building would not exist otherwise."

He pauses and then continues, "Look at it from my perspective. Eight years ago an adult shows up on my doorstep claiming to be my son. Then I lose my fortune and never hear from him again. Now that I am financially sound again he reappears wanting to be part of my life."

He pauses and says, "Two years year Mr. Clemens lost a small fortune to a pair of brothers by the name of Maverick. He's more cautious now of stories that sound too good to believe. Add to that what happened to him in Tombstone, a man steals his identity, well enough to convince an entire town. Then a man turns up the next day in next town passing himself off as a younger version of me. I don't blame him for being skeptical and to warn me.

"Mrs. Kale, Ringo used magic to impersonate Twain. Clemens assumed that Booth's visual appearance could be the work of magic, and it very well could be. I'm not saying that Mr. Booth is a con artist, but don't be so blind yourself to not consider the possibility."

"I don't blame you for being suspicious. He told me that after Billy the Kid was killed in his home he'd hoped you might see the stories and contact him. When he heard Mr. Clemens was coming to town, he was so happy. I met him for the ball that night and he was dressed as Hamlet, and had shaved his mustache and goatee that he usually wears. The look on his face when I told him it hadn't really been Mark Twain... as if he would never feel hope again.

He hoped Mr. Clemens would see him and recognize his relation. He was so excited after his visit, and now to hear that he doubted all along. I wish he had acknowledged it openly. It would have hurt Conrad, but it would have been an honest hurt.

Let me paint you another picture, of a young boy growing up with no father. His mother chose to stay where she was, so it was widely known that she was an unmarried woman and he had to live with that stigma. Along with the stories of his great father she told him, she also continued to believe you would return to be with her. Eventually he understood that it wasn't true, but by then.... imagine how many years he must of wondered why his father never came. You've been this nebulous presence hovering over his whole life. Can you not imagine that he might want to make that ghost solid? I ask you only to please keep your mind open. Protect yourself as you feel you must, but don't assume the worst.

I can tell you this at least, he is not using magic. The face you've seen is his face," she finally finished before turning away, obviously distressed. She dug into her handbag for a handkerchief and held it to her eyes.

Edwin says, "I believe that you believe him to be genuine. He may be, but I have further investigations to do until I am ready to accept him the way that you wish me to. I was sincere when I asked him to write, and also when I invited him to visit here in the future. I have not ruled out the possibility that what he says is the truth. If he turns out to be the person who he claims I will indeed welcome him into my life. But until I am sure I will exercise caution, and I advise you to do the same."

He blows out the candle and stands. "We should be getting back.

Kate dropped her voice low as he came over to walk her out, conscious of the loss of privacy. "I'm sorry, you must think me terribly silly. It's been a difficult few days, and it's very distressing to imagine that someone I have relied on so much to help me through would have sinister motives.

I don't think he expected you to welcome him with open arms, Sir. What you offered, to let him write and visit now and then, was all that could reasonably be expected. Even if you believed absolutely in him, you're still strangers.

And thank you for...caring enough to caution me. You were under no obligation to do so."

He says, "No, I was not. But I will now place an obligation onto you. I have asked him to write to me. I wish for you to write me as well, or send telegrams if that is more convenient. Let me know what events transpire going forward that would support either scenario in order to better assist me in reaching a conclusion on this matter."

"That is a difficult thing to ask of me. I shall feel like a spy. You understand if I should start to see evidence that he has been lying I would be of no further use? If I saw such evidence I would confront him about it and it's likely I would no longer be in a position to see anything.

I will write to you about our lives and what happens in them. You must draw your own conclusions. You saw today how we see different conclusions in the same events. If I were to pick and choose what to tell you I would feel like I was keeping a secret from him. This way I won't have to lie to him. You may have to read a great many uninteresting letters, but I would feel better about it.

There is one other thing. Much of what happens is deeply personal. If my secrets should be revealed because of this, I must have your word that you will keep them. Is that acceptable?"

"You read too much into my request. I am not asking you to spy on the man. Merely to notify me if he should prove to be untrustworthy. And I would think that you would wish to share anything further that you find that support his claim. I too am investing some of myself emotionally into this situation, plus the expense of the investigations. As to any personal information I expect you to keep to yourself, not share it with a man who you barely know."

"I understand now. I would have notified you anyway, should I have learned something to prove him untrustworthy. I should have realized you don't know me well, so would not have realized that. But I'm glad to have the right to support him as well."

They reach the stairs back to the second floor, hearing Conrad's voice above now singing with another man, a heavy-set man with a graying mustache and sideburns.

They enter the room and Edwin proclaims, "Well Mr. Booth, I see that you have already found tonight's honored guest. Ladies and Gentlemen, Mr. Arthur Seymour Sullivan, visiting her from London. His many comedic opera collaborations with William Schwenck Gilbert are probably known to all of you."

Kate looked at Conrad's bright face and wished she could still share that happiness. Still, nothing had really changed. Edwin Booth had never said he accepted Conrad as a son, and considering Conrad was far more experienced in the world than she it was likely he already realized what had so surprised her. She reached inside and found a smile.

By the time she was introduced to Mr. Sullivan, she could smile with real pleasure and say, "How do you do?"

In his rich British voice Sullivan replies, "I am fine Ma'am, thank you for asking."

For the next three hours Sullivan remains the center of attention for the club. Kate discovers that this is his second visit to New York City. He and Gilbert had first come to America three years earlier in order to protect their copyrights, which were being flagrantly stolen. While in the country, they introduced their Pirates of Penzance at the Fifth Avenue Theatre in New York, which became an overwhelming success.

At around 9:00 P.M. Walt Whitman informs Kate and Conrad that he is becoming tired and will soon be leaving. Not wanting to overstay his welcome Conrad reluctantly agrees to depart now as well.

Kate was ready to go herself, and gladly got her hat and pinned it back on her head. Her mood had improved through the last few hours, picking up on the energy of the club. Still, she had stayed back from the crowd, playing when asked but mostly letting Conrad enjoy himself and keeping herself on the sidelines.

When Edwin Booth found them at the door to say good-bye, Kate said, "Thank you for seeing us, Sir. It's been a lovely evening, such as I'm unlikely to have again."

Edwin replies, "And it was a pleasure having you here as well. Good day Mrs. Kale, pleasant journey back to Boston." He turns to Conrad and they exchange firm handshakes. Conrad says, "Thank you Sir, this visit was more than I would have anticipated." Edwin replies, "Remember what I said about writing. You now know the address." "Thank you, I will Sir," Conrad answers.

Kate and Conrad move aside while Edwin and Whitman say their goodbyes. The trio then head out to the waiting carriage. Walt Whitman tells his guests, "I thank you both for prompting me to call here. Otherwise I would not have had the opportunity to meet Mr. Sullivan."

"It's you we should be thanking. I won't soon forget your kindness to two strangers. I had the telegram sent to my father before we left the hotel, so I would expect your brother to receive a reply tomorrow."

He thanks her and says that it was a pleasure to meet them. The carriage drops them off at the entrance to the Fifth Avenue Hotel where a pair of doormen opens the doors to the coach and hotel for the couple.


----------



## orchid blossom

A Little Time Alone

"I'm hungry, it's been a long time since lunch," Kate said quietly. "Or perhaps more correctly he's hungry. I think I'll have something sent up. Do you want anything or are you too excited to eat?" she asked Conrad.

"I will always take the time to share a meal with you Kate. I believe that I saw a small French restaurant just two doors down from here if you are in the mood for it."

"As long as it isn't far," Kate said. The two turned around and walked past the confused doorman as he again opened the door for them. "It's been a long day and I'm getting tired. And there is a beautiful bathtub I intend to make full use of this evening. But food first."

They find the restaurant. It is a small, casual place presently with patrons at only three of the twelve tables. The entire menu is in French, which also appears to be the only language that the waiters can speak. Conrad says to Kate, "You'll have to help me out here."

"Of course, I'll take care of everything."

Kate explained what the dishes were, and when the waiter came over she said confidently, "Nous commence voudrions que le Soupe Bonne Femme, avec l'asperge avec un ail rôti Vinaigrette. Pour le plat principal, Boeuf à la Bourguignonne, et pour finir un plat de fromage et de fruit. Merci."

"I hope you'll like it," Kate said to Conrad after the waiter left. "It's potato and leek soup, asparagus with a garlic dressing, a beef and mushroom dish cooked in wine, and then just some cheese and fruit. Quite a lot for this time of night, but I really am hungry," she said, slightly embarrassed.

The meal goes quickly. Conrad also is hungry. There is minimum of conversation between the two. Afterwards Conrad pays the check and they walk back to the hotel.

While walking along the street Conrad says, "I noticed that you were gone with Mr. Booth for a while, twenty-three minutes to be exact. What did he wish to talk to you about?"

"You know exactly how long I was gone? You seemed rather busy to be noting my absence with that kind of precision," she teased, trying to be light.

"Kate, when have details escaped my notice? Of course I noted your departure. It was shortly after he gave my birth certificate to my half-sister and they spoke for six minutes in what appeared to be a rather animated conversation. I really should learn to read lips at some point, it would make things much easier to figure out."

"He wanted to tell me that he had confirmed my identity. And to caution me against... believing in you too blindly," Kate said.

"Ah, that does not surprise me at all. But I won't fret over that and neither should you. Tonight went far better than I could have ever imagined. This will take time but I should be able to eventually convince him of my good intentions."

"I'm afraid I have a tendency to fret. As soon as I collected myself I realized that you likely knew he would continue his own investigations and reserve judgement and would not be surprised, as I was. I think I was most shocked that he had thought I might be working with you to fool him. But you will convince him, helped along by his own inquiries, I'm sure.

I am too inclined to trust, I suppose, terribly so if a stranger felt the need to warn me." She sighed softly. "But he doesn't know everything I do, all the reasons I have to believe in you."

The reach and enter the hotel, the doormen again holding the doors for them. As they approach the elevators he says, "Thank you Katherine. I was sincere in what I told him tonight, even if he had rejected me again your faith in me counts for far more. Thank you for coming here to New York with me. I won't say that I couldn't have done it without you, but it would have been far more difficult."

"I didn't do much but sit quietly while you talked." She paused and then smiled. "And enjoy a couple very good meals, a lovely room, and the chance to meet some very interesting people. I'm glad you found what you were looking for here, or at least the path to it."

They get on the elevator and tell the elevator operator their floor. The ride up takes a while, during which Conrad is quiet. Once they leave the elevator and are alone in the hallway he says, "You did far more than you give yourself credit for. You spoke your mind and stated your beliefs. That is far more than most women are willing to do these days, especially here in high society. I think that you will make an excellent teacher for Promise City." He escorts her to her door.

"Thank you, I hope so. It must be the freedom of the west getting into me. The children there, boy or girl, will all have to know how to stand up under their own strength."

They stood in front of her door for a moment while Kate hesitated. "I should go inside if I intend to get that bath before I fall asleep. What time is the train tomorrow?"

He replies, "I haven't purchased the return tickets yet. I did however glance at the schedule when we arrived. Morning trains leave for Boston at 6:35 A.M., 8:15 A.M., 9:55 A.M., and 11:20 A.M.. There are also afternoon trains but those would get us in rather late."

"Let's take the 9:55. I have the feeling we could both use a little extra time for sleep." Kate took his hand and squeezed it, hesitating again. It seemed strange that they should separate now, but it had to be. She stretched up on her toes and kissed his cheek. "Good night, my dear."

He takes her hand and kisses it stating, "And good night to you as well my dear. Sleep well." He waits in the hallway until she has entered the room and locked the door behind her before heading over towards his adjacent room.

Kate was good to her word and set to filling the luxurious bathtub with steaming water. There were any number of oils and soaps provided, and she seasoned the water liberally before slipping in. It took time, but eventually the water soaked away the last of the dark feelings she'd had since she'd spoken with Edwin Booth.

Of course she could understand his reluctance. But the idea that Conrad might be trying to con her had never before crossed her mind, and it felt soiled for having passed through. She sighed and let them pass out of her and into the water to float away with the steam. They were replaced by more pleasant thoughts of what her future might be like, although there were certain ones she kept strictly reined in.

Once the water started to chill Kate finished up, rinsing out her hair and then slipping into her pale blue dressing gown. She sat up for another hour and a half quietly reading and letting her hair dry. A fire crackled cheerfully in the fireplace and Kate enjoyed the rare sensation of solitude until she slipped gratefully into the comfortable bed and went to sleep.

Wednesday, May 3rd, 1882, 6:15 A.M.

Kate quickly discovers that she has gotten used to the quiet of a small town when the noises of the busy city awaken her, despite being on the upper floor of one of the largest buildings in the city.

It wasn't that long ago that she'd gotten used to noise, the stamping mills in Tombstone starting up before dawn, but in Promise City the reverberating crunching sounds did not usually begin until the reasonable hour of 8:00 A.M. Boston had been noisier than Promise City, but was nothing like the hustle and bustle of New York with the carriages, bells, yelling of vendors and cascade of other noises coming from the street below.

"Oh, you can't be serious," she muttered and pulled a pillow over her head.

The pillow muffled some of the sounds, but she was already too disturbed to go right back to sleep. Before long she gave up and padded out of bed to look out the window at the busy street below. She undid her braid as she watched the busy world and pulled on her dressing gown and slippers as she lost the warmth she'd had under the covers.

It wasn't going to get any quieter and her stomach was beginning to rumble, so Katherine went into the front room to ring the bell pull and order some breakfast.

Kate hummed to herself under her breath as she ate the eggs, toast, and fruit she had ordered and read the newspaper. Although it wasn't what she was usually interested in, she even read over the society pages.

The society pages in the paper make reference to the Emerson funeral and those of society who attended. There are some kind remarks made in reference to her father's eulogy for their friend.

Towards the end of the meal there is a knock on the door. The bellhop has returned with a Bell Telephone message taken for her. It is from George Washington Whitman, indicating that he has received a telegram invitation from Mr. Seagram and will be heading up to Boston on Friday with several other Union officers. One officer, a Brigadier General Henry Pleasants, wishes to meet with Kate and Conrad. He offers to accompany them on the train ride to Boston if at all possible. A telephone number is left to get in touch with Pleasants with a response, be it either positive or negative.

"Would you have the gentlemen contacted please? Tell him we would be happy for his company. We plan to take the 9:55 train back to Boston, and he can meet us in the hotel lobby at 9:00. Also, let Mr. Booth know about the message I received and my reply. Thank you."

The bellhop nodded, and Kate closed the door. She still had about two hours, but she dressed herself and took special care fixing her hair and packing her things. By eight o'clock that was done and she sat quietly in her room reading and waiting for it to be time to leave.

The bellhop returns with a message from Pleasants indicating that he will pick them up at the hotel shortly before 9:00 AM. Conrad arrives at her room at a quarter past eight. "So, we'll have some company I see," he exclaims. "Should be an interesting ride, Pleasants being a war hero and all. Are you familiar with the Battle of the Crater? He was decorated for his valor there. If memory serves he was captured there and spent the remainder of the war in a Confederate prison."

"Yes, I'm familiar with it. Such a sad thing, and no reason he should have been captured if the soldiers had just followed their orders. To think, they spent weeks digging that tunnel, the explosion went off perfectly, and then they tried to go through the hole instead of around?

I'm no soldier, but even I know it's always better to have the high ground. No matter what else happened, General Pleasants acquitted himself well that day."

Kate poured herself another cup of tea and sat down. "It seems we've met a great many people on this trip. I probably should have warned you about that," she laughed lightly. "People who know my father will often stop to speak with me, but usually not nearly so many."

Conrad replies, "Well, I expected we would meet quite a few given how well known Emerson was. This should be an interesting train ride back, although in truth I had hoped for some more time alone with you. I suppose that we should call for a bellhop to come get our bags."

"It can wait a few more minutes," she said and moved over to sit next to him on the sofa. Kate took his hands in her own and squeezed them. "It's always hard to get that time alone. So many people around and no where to hide but the grove." She paused. "What would you have done with that extra time alone?"

He replies, "We could have spoken about the future. Now don't misunderstand me, I don't mean marriage. I still have that idea in the back of my mind but you're not ready and as I said before, the emotional turmoil of this trip is such that neither of us should be making permanent commitments."

He takes her hand in his and says, "But our futures will be linked in many ways which we should discuss. Your son, Ginnie, what role would you like me to play in their lives? And the school, how can I help to get it started? I was thinking, while we're back east we should probably visit with some textbook publishers and make arrangements for what you need to be shipped out to you. And lastly, well, I was wondering if we could talk to Mr. Gonzales about....well.....never mind."

"The school is almost ready. Ginnie and I had planned to do some shopping in Boston and get a few things we couldn't in Promise City. I've already ordered quite a few textbooks, but your idea is a good one. It will allow me to get texts on some of the more exotic subjects I'd like to offer. I'm not sure what I'll need for help, beside a strong back to help get the room set up.

With Ginnie, I believe she trusts you. Before we left Arizona she 'approved' you," Kate laughed. "She's a very independent girl, and I've tried to let her do as much for herself as possible. Just keep being a friend to her, listen if she wants to talk, help her as you can. After that it must be up to her.

As for my boy.... I intend for him to know who his father is as soon as he's old enough to understand. But his father can't be here, and I don't want him to grow up without that. I want you to be family to him, of what sort I'm not sure yet. The question may answer itself before he's old enough to ask," she said with a light blush. "Ah, what did you want me to ask Mr. Gonzales? Don't be shy."

"Well....um.....Kate, this is so unlike me, being at a loss for words. Okay, this will sound odd, given how afraid I am of magic, but I was hoping that he could maybe teach me some...."

"It's not odd, wanting to understand something you fear. How else do you conquer that fear?" She was quiet for a moment. "I'm not sure what he'll say, but we should ask him. I don't know that he would take you for an apprentice; he seems to have a fondness for young ladies when it comes to that, but he might agree to teach you the basics and a few simple spells. And he may surprise me and agree to more. He does things for his own reasons that I don't always understand.

I knew you feared the traveling spell, but most people do the first time. I've never seen you be uncomfortable when I've given us privacy, and that day Johnny Ringo chased us.... You don't.... I've never frightened you, have I?"

"Oh no, you don't frighten me because I trust you implicitly. And things like the Traveling spell will always scare me. I'm tempted to take the train back to Arizona. But there are some things I would like to learn. That armor spell you did, it saved my life, that would be handy to know. I'd also be interested in learning slight-of-hand and misdirection magic, and not just to help my card playing. I've found that information can sometimes save and protect, and information can be obtained easier when not being watched where you don't want watched."

"I would keep away from using any kind of magic in your card playing. You never know who might have an idea of what you're up to.

I haven't used my skills to glean information, that's more Ruby's area, but I do believe it can be done. So you are just looking to know a few specific things, not become a permanent student? I think the chances of convincing him to teach you just a few things are much better.

We can talk more about the other things back home. There's the grove, and we could always go for a drive, or even try our luck at another picnic," she laughed.

"And now we probably should call the bellhop. But there is one thing I wanted to do with our last bit of time alone." She laid her hand softly against his cheek and met his eyes before drawing his head down and softly kissing him.

He returns the kiss, the lips barely touching but applying a constant pressure as his head moves slightly to the side. As the kiss continues she feels his hand gently stroking her hair just above the back of her neck.

Katherine's heart suddenly beat hard in her chest. Her hand slipped down from his cheek to rest on his shoulder, the other lying lightly on his side. For a few moments she forgot everything else but the feel of his lips and his hand stroking her hair. Her body reluctantly obeyed when she pulled back just far enough to sigh, "We really should call the bellhop now."

Conrad replies, "Yes, I suppose we should before I suggest something that I shouldn't." He stands up and straightens out his clothing despite the fact that they are barely wrinkled. He then summons the bellhop.

"And before I lack the will to refuse," she whispered. Kate checked to make sure her hair was still tidy and put on a straw, bonnet-like hat that tied under her chin while they waited.

A pair of bellmen help them downstairs and bring the trunk and suitcase outside to the curb while they wait for the carriage. The Whitman family carriage soon arrives and off from it step George Washington Whitman and another well-dressed man with dark hair that was only beginning to show gray in some spots. He wore a thin mustache and goatee. He had a robust build, apparently keeping himself in good shape.

Whitman gestures to Kate and Conrad and says, "Katherine Seagram Kale, Conrad Booth, may I present to you Brigadier General Henry Pleasants." Pleasants says, "Oh come on George, you know I never served as anything higher Lieutenant Colonel."

Whitman replies, "Henry, the promotion was earned for your bravery, bestowed upon you years after the war by President Johnson. And I do recall you put on your uniform again and stood proudly at the White House when you were so honored." Pleasants shrugs his shoulders and says, "Well yes, if the government wishes to award me a higher pension than I rightfully deserved who am I to object. At that point I needed the money for my farm. But enough of me, let's help get these people going, we have a train to catch."

The bellmen help to get the luggage secured to the carriage and the four get seated inside for the short ride to the railroad station.

"Mr. Whitman, I didn't expect the pleasure of seeing you today as well, although I should have. I'm so pleased you'll be visiting us.

And you, General. My father has spoken highly of you, although he doesn't often speak of his time in the army. He has great respect for your skill as an engineer."

Pleasants smiles and says, "Why thank you. And I truly appreciate your allowing me to accompany you on this trip to Boston."

"You're most welcome. I'm sure the trip will pass swiftly with such good company."


----------



## orchid blossom

General Pleasants

Kate kept up the small talk on the way to the train station, answering his questions about her family and her father's life over the years. They arrived at the station in short order, and Conrad went to buy the tickets while the carriage was unloaded.

"Mr. Whitman, please thank your brother again for his kindness. And my thanks to you for the ride here." She held out her hand. "We will see you on Friday."

Whitman says, "Yes, the others and I are looking forward to it. There will be five of us in total, are you certain that your home has enough room for that many visitors? I wouldn't want to impose, we could always book hotel rooms."

"It will be getting a bit crowded," she laughed. "But I think we can find room for everyone. Have no worries, if it turns out a bit too tight we can make arrangements then. It's always more pleasant when you can have your guests stay with you."

Conrad adds, "And I'll have to check with my traveling companions but I believe that we were thinking about leaving on Friday, so the rooms that we are staying in now will be available by the times your friends arrive."

Kate nodded. "Yes, we've been away for quite a while and the trip back is long. The rest of our business should be finished by Friday and I have a ranch and a school that need looking after.  I will be sorry to miss your visit, but I will continue to hope that you will arrive before we leave.

Any trouble getting the tickets?" she asked Conrad.

"None," he states and the three of them board the train. They take seats on two benches facing each other with a small table in between. Kate and Conrad sit on one bench and Pleasants sits across from them. The train soon starts up.

"It feels like we just arrived, it seems strange to be going back already. I hope to return for a longer visit someday, perhaps to go to the theater or a concert.

General, I know my father served with you, when was that? I don't believe he was at the Battle of the Crater."

"You're right, I met him much earlier than that. It was at the Battle of Antietam just outside of Sharpsburg, Maryland. September 16th, 1862, that battle was historic for being the bloodiest single day of the entire war. It should have been a great Union victory, probably would have ended the war right then, if we started the fight a day earlier when the armies met. We were prepared, they weren't. But old General McClellan hesitated and waited a day, by which time Stonewall Jackson had brought his forces up, doubling those of Robert E. Lee.

My Pennsylvania 48th helped to hold the line at the little stone bridge over Antietam Creek. That was General Burnside's folly, we should have forded the creek elsewhere. It wouldn't have taken long to engineer other bridges given the vast amount of trees in the area. The Confederates held their ground. They finally broke and ran but McClellan chose not to pursue them. Lee's army then regrouped, turned, and attacked the Union flank placing fresh troops in the front. Both armies fought until nightfall and then withdrew. Lee moved his army back across the Potomac and out of Maryland. The dead and wounded from that day were numbered over 12,000 for the Union to the Confederate's 10,000."

Kate closed her eyes and shuddered. "There were so many chances to end the war that were missed. I can't imagine being on those battlefields, and I don't think Papa likes to remember it. But sometimes he talks about it, usually about the good men he met, like you,' she smiled.

"Papa was discharged after Gettysburg. He was on Cemetery Ridge during Pickett's Charge. That's where he took the shot that cost him his arm. He's never mentioned taking any other wound there, but I remember how Maman looked after she heard. I still suspect he was hurt worse then he's ever told us."

"I suspect you're right. I don't mind saying that I wasn't anywhere near that awful place, in fact, 1863 was a rather quiet year for the Pennsylvanian 48th. We were stationed in Kentucky and Tennessee for most of that year, part of the seige of Knoxville. Holding that point kept the Confederacy divided, allowing the north to keep Lee at bay while good old U.S. Grant kept things hot further south. This will be the first time I've seen your father since the war, I sort of got lost down south and never quite found my way back."

"How could you stay down there after what happened?" Kate asked. "I would have thought the moment you were freed you'd want to get out of the South as fast as you possibly could."

"Well yes, Andersonville Prison was hell on earth. Due to my rank I was treated better than most. I still had some meat on my bones when we were released. How I wound up staying down there is a funny story. The train carrying us prisoners stopped to take on water and coal at Rocky Mount in Nash County, North Carolina. The train wasn't the only one that was thirsty and while we'd been warned to stay on the train I chose to ignore that advice and find myself a tavern during the layover.

Next thing you know I ran into another soldier, a Confederate Sergeant by the name of Nate Caudell who had just gotten off of a train heading back from Appomattox. I smiled at him and said, "Hello Johnny Reb, how goes it?" He smiled back and asked where they'd caught me. Before you know it we were sitting in the tavern together drinking up a storm and swapping stories.

When I went to get back on the train I found I'd stayed too long, it had left without me. So Nate suggested I stick around, said that the south had need of people with my engineering talents. From what I'd seen of the railroads bringing me to that point I concluded that he was correct.

I was hired on at a good salary to the Wilmington and Weldon Railroad. Only kept the job for a year though, was fired for treating the Ogre workers like men rather than something less than that. Didn't take kindly to the idea of being forced out though and Nate Caudell talked me into moving over to where he was at.

Bought me up some farm land and hired me some good hands. Found most of the local human boys were too lazy, both not the ogres and human immigrants. They were willing to put in an honest day's work. I treated them all fairly and honestly and soon had the most productive farm in the county. Stayed that way ever since, with me buying up adjacent land whenever I could.

Four years back I decided it was time to take things a little bit easier. I gave all seven of my long-time workers each a seven-percent share in the farm, still keeping the fifty-one percent majority for myself. They were grateful and thrilled to become landowners, but I assured them that they had earned it. That's freed me up to do some traveling and figure out what to do next in life."

"At least you could do some good there. I met an ogre in Promise City a few months ago, and he was still with the man who'd been his Master before the war. Sometimes I wonder if the war really changed anything, or if all those former slaves are only free on paper," she sighed.

"I'm sorry, I didn't mean to be maudlin. It sounds like things worked out well for you and those you helped. I hope there are many more stories like yours in the south.

What do you think you'll do now? Do you plan to stay north of the Mason-Dixon line for a while?"

Pleasants says, "Actually, that is the reason why I requested to join the two of you. I have been offered employment within the Arizona Territory. I am intrigued with the possibility, it would be a good job working for a man I respect, another retired Union Army officer. But I also have reservations, given how the press has been describing the events in the southeastern corner of that region. George Whitman mentioned that the two of you are from there so I hoped to hear a first hand account of what it is like."

"I think the press exaggerates, but it is rough. It would help to know where the job offer is, and with whom?"

Pleasants says, "It's in Cochise County. I'd be working for a Colonel Michael Seawell, he was the Army's Chief Geologist when he retired. His son Patrick co-owns a rapidly growing mining company with the Colonel as his General Manager. I've been offered the job of Director of Operations."

"Ah," Kate smiled. "As it happens, I sold young Mr. Seawell the building he is setting up for his offices in Promise City. Most of the people I've met have been very kind. I find life in Cochise County is very much what you make it.

It's a young town, surrounded by mines, but with quite a few families and children. There are a great many saloons, and the miners are a rough lot. There are merchants who just want to get on with their business and keep things peaceful. And there are your people overly concerned with everyone else's business. In other words, a typical small town.

The trouble you've been hearing about would be with the Cowboy Gang, I think. But the Gang has been broken and shouldn't be causing much more trouble. It is true that traveling alone isn't the best of ideas, most men go heeled. I'll be honest and admit that I keep my late husband's pistol with me at most times. There are those there to take advantage, but as long as your eyes are open you'd do alright.

Civilization is creeping in, though. A church has been completed, and I will be running a school when we return. There's a freedom of spirit there I like, everyone working toward their own future. Not like in society where so many have nothing to do but fritter away time."

"Ah, that is very helpful," Pleasants states. Conrad spends the next ten minutes adding to what Kate has said, with his own observations of the town.

Pleasants says, "Thank you, that is very helpful indeed. I figured that the newspapers were exaggerating, making it sound like gunfights in the street were the norm. Part of why I'm asking is that my best friend, Nate Caudell is looking to relocate as well along with his wife Mollie and son Melvin. His eldest, Nate Junior, is now away at the Augusta Military Academy in Virginia and without his older brother around to watch after him Melvin has been getting into trouble. But they want to find a place that will work for a fresh start and with opportunities for Nate to find good employment."

"There's always mining work to be found, but I'm not sure what else. My own work I've created for myself. I bought shares in a ranch, and I'm starting the school as a business. Ranch hands usually find ready employment.

What does Mr. Caudell do now?"

"With the exception of the war years he's always worked as a school teacher. But part of their wanting to start over is his desire to try something new. A teacher's pay has never allowed him or his family to have much in the line of opportunities. They couldn't even afford to send Nate Junior to the military academy, I've covered those expenses. Nate appreciates it, but would also like to pay me back."

"Of course. I'm afraid I'm not the best person to ask about employment, but I can't imagine someone willing to work being unable to find any. I'm certain your friend would find work to please him.

And of course, it would be a pleasure to have you as a neighbor."

"Why thank you. I still haven't fully decided but the job sounds like a good challenge. Colonel Seawell's expertise is in finding the silver, that's what he did for the military. Once it is found he has little to no interest in managing the extraction, which is why he now needs a Director of Operations. Apparently they are just beginning to get silver from their first mine but he expects another three or four to be producing before the year is done, so needs somebody on board soon. I suppose I would have the freedom to hire on Nate as a clerk until he found something else that tickled his fancy.

So, you say that you run the school in the town. What is it like? I'm certain that Nate will be asking me all sorts of questions about it before considering sending Melvin there. Melvin is now thirteen and unlike his older brother is rather sensitive and quiet. The other boys in school have been picking on him something awful and unfortunately that's not likely to change anytime soon."

"Unfortunately, children can be cruel, and it's difficult for a sensitive nature to bear.

I haven't quite started teaching yet and there are some ideas that still need finalizing. But I expect to start up about a week after we get back.

I bought a house from a man who was leaving town, and the front room will be set up as the schoolroom. My ward Ginnie I will use the rest of the building as our home in town. I'll teach the basics, of course; reading, writing, arithmetic, history, geography, some sciences, probably agriculture once I've educated myself enough. Tuition will be twenty cents a week.

I was also thinking of offering other subjects as extras, either expanding the school day an hour for those wanting them, or adding an extra week to the end of the term. There I'd offer things like French, music, chemistry, some of the things I have studied in particular. For students who wanted those subjects I would add a few cents a week to tuition.

If your friend wanted to observe he'd be welcome to sit in for a day or two. There is also a tutor nearby, although I don't know his name. But the town doctor uses him, so it would be easy to find out. And Megan O'Hara and her two oldest children are beautifully educated as well and could probably tutor his boy if he would prefer."

"That's interesting. I'll contact Nate right away about it. He might be willing to help you out for your first week or two to get things off on the right foot. As I said, it's not what he's planning to do going forward but it is what he has decades of experience in and would have a vested interest if Melvin were to be going there for an education."

Pleasants asks, "So, what can you tell me about the area, not the people but the geography and geology. If I take on this job I'll need to learn what I can about the logistics." Conrad jumps in with that question and spends the next hour of the train ride telling everything he knows about the rocks, trees and terrain of southeastern Arizona.

Kate was grateful for the chance to be quiet, although she listened with interest and added a few questions of her own about the flora and fauna. When Conrad finally ran out of steam Kate said, "As you can see, Mr. Booth has made a study of the area around Promise City." She smiled, remembering why he had done so. "I'd wager there aren't many who know more."

Pleasants says, "Okay, you've convinced me. Sounds like an opportunity worth taking. When we reach Boston I'll telegraph the Colonel that I accept the job and also send a wire off to Nate. I should have answers back before you leave for Arizona. This should be a busy weekend, I'm glad I'll be in the company of skilled engineers since my skills in that area are almost two decades out of date. I suppose while I am in Boston I could stop by both Harvard and the Massachusetts Institute of Technology to pick up the latest texts on the subject in order to get better prepared."

"That sounds like a good idea, sir. I'll be doing much the same myself, gathering the things I need for the school that are difficult to get out West.

When do you think you'd leave for Arizona?"

He states, "That will depend in part on when the Colonel wishes me to start, but I suspect that will be sooner rather than later. I'm planning to spend the next several days with my army friends and then I guess I'll head back to my family home in Pennsylvania to gather up some belongings. Then I'll go back to my farm in North Carolina to get other things. If I manage to convince the Caudell family to join me I'll take the train out with them. Figure a few weeks at the latest."

Kate nodded, relieved that his plans wouldn't risk exposing how she planned to travel back to Promise City. "The school will be well started by the time you arrive, then. I'm sorry to lose the chance to have help getting started.

You're going to have a very busy few weeks, with packing and travel. I did that last fall; I don't envy you."

He says, "It shouldn't take me that long. I'm not selling the family homestead in Pennsylvania, just putting together a trunk of stuff. Same with the farm, most of what's there my partners will still need. The Caudell's learned to travel light back in the war and have never accumulated too many possessions, so that shouldn't take too long either. Only thing that might take a while is selling their house, but I could leave that for my partners at the farm to handle for them."

Kate nodded. "Well, I wish them good luck in getting a good price for their house should they decide to come. A bit of money to get started with is always helpful.

Is there anything we can do in Promise City to make things easier for your arrival?"

He replies, "Well, you could help me find a place to stay. I won't be needing more than a room, so a good boarding house would probably work best. If the Caudells decide to come too they'd be needing to find a house. Don't make a commitment to that though until you hear from me."

"There are several boarding houses. I'll keep my eyes open for a house, although when I bought the house to use for the school it was the only building available. But if worse comes to worse, they could stay in my house on the ranch until we can find them something.

My father is coming to visit me at the end of month. It's quite likely you'll meet there as well. What a small world it is," she said, shaking her head.

Pleasants excuses himself to go get himself something from the dinner car. He is gone for a while, giving Conrad and Kate some time by themselves.

Kate sighed and leaned back against the seat. "The thing about strangers, no matter how pleasant, is that they're strangers and you eventually run out of things to say," she said. "I'll have to start watching my behavior, there'll be someone else to report back to Papa what I'm up to.

You really did learn all about the area around Promise City, didn't you?"

He replies, "Well yes, it was the best way that I knew to assist you. It was also very interesting. The geology stuff I learned mostly from miners at my gambling table. The more I get them talking about their jobs the less attention they pay to the cards."

"You'll have to teach me what you've learned. I think those lessons would be very pleasant, especially if we were to go driving so I can see what you're talking about," she discreetly squeezed his hand.

"I'm actually relieved to hear the school will be started before the General's friend arrives. I'm sure he'd be helpful, but I just.... I'm not comfortable with the idea."

Conrad asks, "Don't want somebody telling you how to do your idea? Or are you afraid the Vigilance Committee will hire him to be the town's schoolmaster instead?"

"No, and no, truthfully. It will be a private school, and if it gets the town moving on starting a free school so much the better. I would still have the ranch, and I hope there are some parents who would value me enough to keep their children with me.

And to be honest, I'm nervous about starting the school. I know I have the education, but I've never taught before nor had to discipline a room full of children. Experienced help would make my mind easier.

It's just.... " she stopped for a moment and looked over at Conrad while her face turned crimson. "He was a Confederate soldier. From what the General said he sounds like a good man, but every time I see him I'll see that uniform. Papa would be so disappointed. It's the thing that took my Papa away, the thing that gave those people the chance to try and take us from Maman...." She reached for her handkerchief and dabbed at her eyes. "I'm sorry. It's silly of me."

Conrad is thoughtful for a minute, apparently choosing the proper words. He then says, "I wouldn't exactly say silly, but I'd say that you might be blaming the wrong person. It's not like most of the Southern boys were really given a choice about enlisting.

From the sound of it Pleasants and Caudell have both managed to put the war behind them. Hell, they sound like they are bosom buddies and they met while both in uniform after Pleasants had just gotten out of the worst hell hole in the south and Caudell had just returned from his army's crushing defeat. Either one of them would have had sound reason for hatred, but instead they found friendship. If the example set in that story isn't one to teach to children I don't know what is."

"You're perfectly right. I know that in my mind, but all I can feel is that fear I felt when I was four years old and Papa left and I couldn't really understand why except to fight the men in that uniform. And the horror when he came home his hug wasn't the same hug I remembered and then I realized why.

It's not blame; I realize this man did what he had to, and considering his friendship with the General he must have some greatness of spirit. It's my spirit that's small. When he arrives, I'll do the best I can to help him and his family and try not to let my lesser instincts get the better of me."

She stopped and wiped her eyes again. "Those were hard years, I don't like to think about them. At least I know once I get to know this man it will be alright. Just don't ask me to trust a cleric."

Conrad says, "I understand. Let's change the subject. What should we do with Ginnie? I think the girl can use some more challenges and it would probably be better if we thought some up for her before she comes up with some on her own."

It took Kate a moment to say anything, a bit thrown by the abrupt change in the conversation. She was grateful for it, though. A public train wasn't the place for falling apart.

"I'd be thrilled to hear any ideas you might have. I don't know what to do, sometimes. And I have been pulled in so many directions with the Cowboy situation that I haven't spent the kind of time with her I should.

I can tell you she hates to ride, so lessons in that are out. Once she's competent I'll let her stop those. Mr. Gonzales is tutoring her in his specialty. Once school starts, she won't be able to do her lunch run anymore. She's interested in so many things it's hard to find one thing to focus on, and she has so much energy there's no wearing her out. At least with the O'Hara girls around now there are some girls her age she can be friends with.

Perhaps some botany lessons?"

He exclaims, "You think that I have the patience to teach a twelve-year-old girl? No, I was thinking more along the idea of buggy riding. She may warm more to horses if she's not atop the back of one. And by buggy I don't mean a carriage, I mean the two-wheel kind used for mostly racing, otherwise she'll just feel like she's being forced to be a wagon driver. Once she's proficient she could use that to get back and forth from the town to the ranch and you could certainly spare a horse for her to use."

"I don't suppose it's any more dangerous than riding, and I would be glad if she were at least more comfortable around horses. They can pick up her discomfort, which is half the problem she has when riding.

She's got a good head on her shoulder's so I can't see her getting into too much trouble with it, and it would certainly be a challenge for her. The problem with the idea is that I don't have that kind of buggy and I don't remember seeing any in town. Nevermind the expense of buying one."

"Don't worry about the expense, I'll pay for it. Better yet, I'll buy two. The second will be for those O'Hara twins. Ginnie will take to learning it far more willingly if they're learning simultaneously. Those girls also know horses and will help teach Ginnie, she may listen to them better than she does to you.

As for my cash outlay, I consider it an investment. Based upon how well those O'Hara girls did in the festival riding competition I should be able to get back what I spent and then some once I get them onto the harness racing circuit. And harness racing is actually much safer than saddle racing is."

"Harness racing? Are there even races in the area? I don't know if I'm comfortable putting Ginnie in such a thing, even if it is safer. How would you make your money back, betting? Is it a decent thing for a young girl to be doing?" She stopped and laughed at herself. "Listen to me, society seems to have gotten back into me."

"It was just an idea," Conrad says with a smile. "Tell you what, we'll wait to see what Meagan O'Hara has to say before I finalize the purchase."

"It's a good idea, Conrad. Active and probably exciting for her, and it would get her used to horses to boot. I respect Megan O'Hara. If she doesn't mind, there can't be anything wrong in it," she said lightly.

"I certainly wouldn't mind having something to drive, myself. Especially once I'm too cumbersome to ride.

I don't suppose you can think of anything else to go along with that?"

"Well, I suppose I could buy you a carriage. I believe that Drover's has a rather fancy one that is now slightly used and was once partially damaged. I could probably talk him into a good price if you are interested."

Kate laughed. "How about you negotiate, and I'll pay. You've already spent quite enough money on me this trip. And if you insist on buying it, then you must consider it partially yours."

"A gift to you is a gift my dear," Conrad says, "once given I surrender all rights to it. Purchasing buggies for girls is another matter altogether, in that arrangement I would be their race manager. And in response to your earlier question on harness racing, it hasn't spread into Arizona yet but is quite popular in California. And don't worry about what I have spent, rumor has it that I am a wealthy gambler."

"I've heard that one. Thank you," she said, surrendering. "I only wish I could do as much for you as you do for me. Perhaps I could come sit at your table again, if it helped you at all.  What I really meant was anything else for Ginnie to do. Of course, we could just ask her what she might like to do. At least then I have a yes or no vote."

"Given how she and Gonzales are captivated by your father's books I'd suggest a shopping spree for the both of them. Seeing as how he arranged for my transportation from Arizona and Boston and I presume the return I would like to pay him the equivalent amount that it would have cost me had we taken the train under the condition that the money be spent on books for him and his apprentices."

"You would be their hero, although I think Mr. Gonzales might argue with you a bit before he agrees. And you could spend some more time getting to know Ginnie.

I worry a little about her spending too much time in study, but if you get the buggies that would get her out of doors."

Kate stopped and thought for a moment. The plan had an advantage for everyone. The girls get exercise and eventually money from winning races, if they won at least. Conrad would probably share the purses and bet. She had no problem with gambling at cards, why should racing be any different? Why should Conrad not gain something as well as the girls? He had been honest about the advantage to him.

She took both his hands in hers. "We're lucky to have you looking out for us."

He smiles and replies, "And I am lucky for having you fall into my life."

"Fall is the word, isn't it? Who would have thought we would owe anything to Curly Bill Brocious and Irby Cole? Or would you have introduced yourself eventually?"

He replies, "I dare say that our meeting was only a matter of time given that I dine at the El Parador twice a day."

The conversation remains light for the next hour. As they are nearing the west suburbs of Boston Mr. Pleasants returns and takes his seat across from them. He comments, "Boston is one place I've always wanted to visit but never found an opportunity to. Could you recommend a good hotel? It doesn't have to be fancy, just clean and safe."

"You know you'll be welcome at my father's house, it's really not necessary to get a hotel room. But if you insist there are several places. If you want to stay close to our house your choices will be fancier." Kate went on to name several places she knew near Beacon Hill, and then a few a bit further out. "I'm afraid I don't know too much about the hotels here, I never needed to use them."

He replies, "I plan to stay there with the other officers beginning on Friday, but wouldn't wish to impose prior to that, especially if you already have many guests. I'll see what is over at Beacon Hill and let you know where I'm staying."

"Of course, whatever makes you comfortable. I hope you'll be coming to the house today though, I'm sure Papa will be anxious to see you."


----------



## orchid blossom

A Walk in the Garden

"Alright." He gets the address. The train pulls into the station at 5:15 P.M.. The three gather up their luggage and depart. Mathias is waiting for Kate and Conrad with the carriage and driver to return to the house. He tells them that their father has made an appointment to tour the Perkins School for the Blind at 10:00 A.M. the next morning.

"He waited for me? Well, I suppose I haven't been gone very long. I'm glad I'll get to go along, I'm sure he'll be impressed.

And how are you feeling, Mathias? It was very kind of you to come along to fetch us, you didn't have to."

Kate talked quietly with Mathias for the ride back, detailing some of their trip for him and assuring him that they had experienced no trouble while there. Their fortunate meeting with Mr. Whitman had made things much easier.

They arrived back at the house just in time for dinner, and Kate spent the first few minutes back greeting Ginnie and her teacher. Her brothers were both there for dinner as well, and much of the talk was of their meeting with the Misters Whitman and the visitors who would be arriving on Friday. They also talked of the school for the blind and the visit they would be paying the next day.

After dinner, Kate spoke to her brother Henry for a few moments, saying she would like to spend some time with him in a bit. Then she invited her teacher to go for a short walk in the garden in the fading light.

Gonzales takes a walk with Kate outside. He says, "Ginnie is really enjoying the visit here. She's indicated that she would never want to live in Boston again, but these short trips have helped. Yesterday I went with her to visit her parents' graves. It was very personal for her and I was honored that she would have me accompany her. She spoke to them in private and I stood far enough away so as to not eavesdrop."

"The last time we were here she went there alone while we were busy getting the evidence of Mr. Tucker's trip to Europe. She must trust you very much, indeed. As I do," Kate said and smiled, squeezing his arm affectionately. "I think she needs to make some good memories of this city, and these visits can do that.

You've been a tremendous help with Ginnie, and I am lucky to have such a family to lean on. I feel perhaps, in trying not to crowd her with my presence that I have stayed too far back. I don't know. Conrad has an idea about getting her a little two-wheeled carriage and teaching her to drive and race it. What do you think?"

"I think that you'd better talk to her about it. Any decision you make for her without consulting her will probably be a bad one. She's gotten more independent this last month or two, which isn't necessarily a bad thing as long as she doesn't withdraw into herself again."

He smiles and says, "And I'm not sure exactly why, but she's really looking forward to this visit to the blind school tomorrow."

"I'm glad. I wonder what about the school has her curious....of course, school of any kind excites Ginnie," she laughed. "She and Miss Sullivan have similar stories, I'm happy they'll have a chance to meet.

I won't make the decision about the buggy for her, I just wanted to know what you think. Hoping you could make me feel better about it, I suppose. I just worry over nothing, the true mark of a mother, perhaps?"

Gonzales doesn't immediately answer. He eventually says with a hint of sadness and melancholy in his voice, "A parent should worry about his or her children. That's a parent's job."

Kate squeezed his hand and walked in silent comfort with him for a few minutes. She tried several times to speak, but nothing seemed right so she only tried to make him feel that she loved him.

"I have missed my lessons with you while we're here. I miss being called 'Sandpiper.'

I have some ideas about how we will fit my lessons into my schedule when I start school. I thought I would have them on the nights when I don't play at the Lady, and then during the day on Sundays."

He has a distracted look on his face and after a minute or two says, "Oh, I'm sorry. I was...well....whenever you want time for lessons that would be fine."

He places his arm over her shoulder and gives her a bit of a hug. "You are like a daughter to me Katherine, I hope you know that."

Kate turned, making his half hug into a whole one and kissing his cheek. "I wouldn't have presumed to think so, but it makes me happy to hear you say it. You are part of my family now too, Grandpapa and Papa and Uncle all rolled into one. And I'm afraid I've given you cause to worry over the past few months."

She let go and took his arm again to resume their walk. "Whenever you're ready to tell about what took you so far away just a minute ago, I'm ready to listen."

He holds her hand tightly as they walk through the gardens. "Next week is the anniversary...twenty nine years since......since my counterpart killed my son and daughter. I imagine when next October rolls around you'll go through a melancholy similar to this too.

That day is always hardest on me because my other daugher and her family, as well as my son's family, will all get together with Dorita and Pedro for a remembrance ceremony. Of all of my children, grandchildren and great grandchildren Dorita, Pedro and Sonoma are the only ones.....the only ones who have spoken a single word to me since that awful day. The others all hold me responsible."

"As you do yourself. There are no words I can say to change that. But the blame game is a dangerous one. If you go back far enough you can blame the gods because they created the world it happened in.

I'm sorry, it isn't fair of them to hold you responsible. The blame belongs to your counterpart. He created the situation, he caused the deaths, but he is far away and such a distant target of anger isn't very satisfying.

I will dare to say your children would not want you to blame yourself. If you could ask them, they would probably say they came willingly and knowing the risks. And they would thank you for the life and love you gave them.

It must be very painful to be separated from your grandchildren and great-grandchildren. What a shame they do not know the love of their grandfather, who has so much of it to give."

"Well, that is one advantage to elves having such a long life, most of them have had the opportunity to know that. Twenty-nine years is a relatively small part of our lives, but it is hard while we are living in it."

"You are right about my children. Those two would have followed me to Hades and I guess you could say that they did. I should have died that day as well but he wouldn't allow it. He knew how much my family meant to me, how could he not? I could go on, but you need not hear the gory details.

He represents a far greater evil than I never thought possible to which my only comfort is the knowledge that I am his opposite. But he would never have existed if not for me and my recklessness. Twenty-nine years....the same year of the Gadsden Purchase. No coincidence in those dates. I was the one who encouraged Santa Ana to finalize the purchase, largely to put the resting place of Coronado's Sword out of my counterpart's grasp. He knew what I knew, that the great sword was the only way to destroy that evil artifact, the mirror that created him.

Dorita, Pedro and Sonoma crossed into the new land given to the United States shortly thereafter to begin the search for the sword. They traveled throughout Arizona, New Mexico, Texas, Colorado and the Indian Territory, retracing Coronado's route. That led them eight years ago to where they are now, the site of Coronado's encampment. They excivated pottery, daggers, human bones and other evidence that Coronado had been there.

That was before Promise City existed. At that point there were only three structures in town. The Figures family lived in a simple three room structure that the Cantina was later built on to, namely the three front rooms where Estaban, Angelica and Pepita now live. The other house was the Escobar place. Back then Manuel Escobar and his son Enrico worked half-a-year for Forest Morand's Rocking-H Ranch, just as they still do today.  Otherwise there was only Father Valdez's church.

The town has been good for the family but has distracted us from our mission of finding the sword. I have this feeling now that time is running out, that we need to find the sword soon or it will be too late. I have no basis for that feeling, just a nagging intuition. Does that make any sense?"

"It does. There is far more in the world than we can ever hope to understand, and our intuition may be one of them. Perhaps it is just Miss Florencia's arrival, or this anniversary, or something in the air and the earth telling you something is coming. And living with so many humans cannot help but change the way you see time at least a little bit.

Perhaps you're just worried because you haven't been focusing on the search, and so feel you're wasting time. Whatever the reason, renewing your focus wouldn't be a bad thing."

"Well, I wouldn't exactly call it a waste of time. I've befriended Arcade's Gang and helped to better develop them as a force to be reckoned with. When I return to Mexico to oppose my counterpart I will need them at my side. He won't expect that at all, thinking that my only support is my family and knowing that he has driven a wedge between them and me.

I have also made other new friends, whose help will be needed to finally locate this long lost artifact. Between my little birds and their friends we should be able to solve this mystery."

He hugs her again and kisses her forehead. "And most of all, I have found myself a daughter to replace the one that I have lost. I don't mean to say that you are like her, Ruby's personality is by far a much closer match, but you have helped to take that special place within my heart that had been missing for these past three decades."

Kate's eyes blurred with tears and she hugged him back fiercely. "Thank you," she said simply. "I couldn't ask for higher praise." She held on quietly for several long moments, then looked up. "Like Ruby, hmm? She must have been a handful."

He laughs, "That she was. Part of why Dorita has such an odd ongoing relationship with Ruby, I'm not the only one who has made that comparison. You should ask Dorita about her someday, but not this month."

He steers them back toward the house and says, "So, tell me what transpired between Conrad and his father."

"It went quite well, far better than I'd expected. We met Walt Whitman in the restaurant where we stopped for lunch...." Kate began and went on to describe the Player's Club and their meeting with Edwin Booth in some detail. "Conrad is very happy with the results, and I didn't expect half so much.

I was a little distressed by... well... Mr. Booth took me aside and suggested I should be wary of Conrad. That if he is a con man, my family's fortune could be at risk. He described how the kindnesses Conrad has done me might have just been a skilled actor gaining my trust. He even suggested Conrad might have been working with Johnny Ringo.

As quickly as I dismissed those thoughts, I hate that they were ever in my mind. I trust him, as foolish as others may think that is."

"There is something to be said for caution, I wouldn't fault the man for it. You and I both know better of Conrad, you from seeing what is in his heart and me from the fact that Mother Jaminez took him on as her apprentice. If he were less than genuine she would have known and had nothing to do with him."

"I can't say I would have known, my judgement isn't always the best.  But everything in me tells me his is genuine, and I don't want to live life suspicious of everyone.

I understand Mr. Booth's caution.  He explained how things looked from his side, and he has his daughter to consider.  Conrad hopes to convince him someday.

And speaking of apprentices....  Conrad did ask me if I thought you might be willing to teach him a few bits and bobs of your specialty.  I seem to remember you suggesting once that you might teach him how to make a conversation private."

"Hmmm, I'll have to give that one some serious thought. I stopped apprenticing men over a century ago. They don't have the same level of patience as women and aren't as pleasant to look at."

"Well, who is pleasant to look at is a matter of who you ask. I find him quite pleasant to look at," she laughed. "I don't think he wants to be apprenticed, Grand-père, only to learn a few simple things. The privacy, the armor I use, things like that. It's up to you, of course. I suppose I could teach him those things myself after I learn them, but if he's going to learn them he might as well have the best teacher available."

"Well I might do with him as I do with Madge, just some basic instruction in a few specific things. Don't expect me to ever teach him anything that will let him cheat at cards though."

"Of course not," Kate answered a bit stiffly. "You should know better than to think I would."

They head back inside. Conrad and Gonzales are invited to join Mr. Seagram, Professor Pickering and Colby Tucker for a men's only lecture over at Harvard that they head off too, leaving Kate, Ginnie and Mrs. Seagram to themselves.

Kate paced the parlor restlessly after the men left. Finally she blurted out, "It was like that at the Player's Club too. No women, as if we had no minds to think with or hearts to feel with. Are they so afraid of us?"

Kate's mother replies, "Well dear, the world is not all like the Utah Territory. Out there women have been given the right to vote."

"As they will in Arizona if I have anything to say about it. I can sit on the Merchant's Committee, I can run a school and a ranch, I can contribute just as much as any man but still be denied the right to vote. It's ridiculous."

"This never used to bother you, Jacqueline," her mother said quietly.

"Perhaps not as much. I would have liked to have gone to college; I want Ginnie to be able to if she wants," she said and looked over at her girl. "Maybe I didn't realize what a disadvantage it puts us at. Decisions will be made that change our lives and we have no control over it.

I just.... I don't like being treated as a lesser person because I'm not a man." She sighed and sat down next to Ginnie. "I'm sorry. What shall we do to pass our time until the gentlemen come back?"

Kate's mother suggests that they just sit and talk. She has one of the maids prepare a fire in the parlor fireplace and bring in a bottle of wine, and juice for Ginnie, before dismissing the young woman for the night.

Once they are alone she says, "So, tell me what is so great about this Arizona Territory that you would leave your loving family once again? I understand that this Mr. Booth has a great attraction for you, but I imagine that he might be willing to move given the incentive to do so. And you Ginnie would have much better opportunities here in Boston than out west."

"It's a very different place than Boston, Maman. I admit there is much I miss about living in here. Concerts, plays, parties. I miss green grass and gardens, and time for relaxing and even snow. And I do miss having a large house and beautiful clothes. Mostly I miss all of you and the friends I had here.

After Tom died, I had to change Maman. I couldn't stay the woman who was his wife or I would keep living in the past forever. So I stayed in Arizona and learned a different way of living. And I like it. I like working, and knowing what I have I got because I was determined to earn it. I have something to occupy my time instead of sitting through idle hours.

And it's freer there, Maman. Not that there aren't still busybodies worried about our moral fiber, but people are more themselves. And there's a feeling to the town like we all know we depend on everyone else. I like it."

"I think that I understand. I guess I just miss you terribly."

Kate went over and sat on the floor next to her mother. "I miss you too, and I expect I'll make this long trip more often than I really should. And think, Maman, it might not be good for you to have me here the next few months. The baby would start all sorts of talk."

Kate's mother immediately changes the subject and Kate realizes this isn't something that the older woman is ready to discuss yet.

The women continue to chat for the next few hours until the men return. The Seagrams head off to bed and Gonzales takes Ginnie back into the library to look a few things up, leaving Conrad and Kate alone together.

Conrad says, "Well, that lecture was interesting. It was about the stars, something I've never taken the time to really learn. Most star constellations have been named for the gods, although how they guess those points make the pictures they've drawn strikes me as somebody having too much imagination."

"I'm sure it was fascinating," Kate said without much enthusiasm. "One does rather have to look to find pictures in the stars, but imagination is a good thing. I just wouldn't name them after the gods.

Handy for navigation though, the constellations. If you were interested, I'm sure you could go with Professor Pickering's students stargazing when they come to Arizona."

He replies, "Well yes, that reminds me of an old joke. The young son asks his mother, "Mama, what makes a steamship sail?" She replies, "Dear, why don't you ask your father that. He was a ship's engineer in the Navy." The boy replies, "I don't what to know that much about it."

Kate laughed in spite of herself. "There are better ways to stargaze. Sitting quiet outside on a warm night, away from the city and all it's bright lights and painting your own pictures in the night sky. No lecturer can deny me the right to ponder the stars on my own, at least.

So what did they tell you about the stars that you didn't know before?"

He points to one specific one and says, "See that one, with the slight twinkling light to it. That isn't a star at all, it's the planet Saturn. I don't quite understand it but apparently the Earth's atmosphere makes viewing the planets different than viewing stars. When you see the twinkle that's really a planet close enough to be seen with the human eye."

Kate looked out the window, following Conrad's guidance. "Strange how you can't see as many stars here as in Arizona. Other planets are so far away. It's amazing we can see any at all."

They were standing close together in the window as Kate pointed out Orion. "It's the only one I can ever find, the belt is always so bright. I should have liked to have heard more about the stars."

"Then you should spend some time with Pickering and his students. The eclipse will not be until the first of June but they are tentatively planning to venture out West the week prior to that. Apparently there are other things in the cosmos worth watching as well at that time of year."

"Oh, I intend to. I'm hoping he will give a lecture to my students as well. I'd like to see Mrs. King's tutor bring such people in to lecture her grandson," Kate said, just a tad smug.

"Conrad, you wouldn't ever want to move here, would you?"

He is taken by surprise by her question. He replies, "Err, no, not really. If I were to ever live in a city again I would probably want it to be San Francisco. Beyond that, maybe Los Angeles or some other community along the California coast. But for now I am very happy with Promise City. Why do you ask? Are you thinking of moving back here?"

"No, I'm not," Kate said simply and with some surprise. "I couldn't live here again. I find... some of the conventions of society offend me now. I've grown used to the independence I have, and the acceptance. I guess I just wanted to know if you liked it."

He smiles and says, "I will always be happy to accompany you on visits to your family."

Kate peeked over her shoulder at the door, then leaned back against Conrad. "I'm glad. But this isn't the place for me anymore, not the place to live. I want more than this now. You understand, don't you?"

"I understand perfectly. Part of why I had to leave San Francisco was to put some distance between myself and my mother. She's a wonderful woman but while I was there I would always only be her little boy regardless of my age. I do enjoy this city, Boston, but honestly think that I would also tire of it rather quickly."

"This will always be home and I will always love it, but so much has changed. I've changed. We will have to indulge in our tastes for the big city with visits and then go home to our little exciting town. I suppose you're about ready to be heading back."

He replies with a smile, "Well, I still have some errands to take care of tomorrow, but yes by Friday I will be ready to head back. That and the fact that if I'm not back by Friday night Kate Higgins will probably fire me. That's the busiest night of the week at the Long Branch and you know how temperamental these women named Kate can be."

Kate turned to face him and took his hands. "And just what are you implying, Sir?" she laughed. "I, temperamental? I am the soul of reason," she managed to finish with an almost straight face.

"Sure, and I'll have ample opportunity to remind you of that in the upcoming months. Well, tomorrow looks like a busy day. I suppose we should round up our two companions and usher everybody off to bed."

"I suppose we should. This," she said, wiggling the finger with Mr. Gonzales' ring, "keeps me feeling strong and well, but I don't think it can do anything for my emotions. Maybe I should apologize in advance."

Kate got up on her toes and kissed his cheek, staying for just a moment there with her cheek laid against his. "Let's go get the others," she said and took his arm to lead him to the library, then off to their respective rooms.


----------



## orchid blossom

The Last Day

Thursday, May 4th, 1882, 8:30 A.M.

The Seagram family and guests gather for breakfast.

As wonderful of the hotel had been the night before, it was good to sleep in a familiar bed again. Kate ate her breakfast with a good appetite, listening to the light conversation going on around the table.

"So we have the tour of the school this morning, and then Ginnie and I have some shopping to do for our school. Is there anything else today?"

"The dressmaker will be here for you late this afternoon, so make sure you are here for that," her mother said.

"Maman, you didn't have to do that. My dresses will fine for quite a while yet."

"Yes, but summer is coming and you will need lighter dresses where it is so hot. Then we will have Henry and Elaine for dinner tonight, since you will be leaving tomorrow."

Kate was going to argue again, but her mother had that set look on her face that told her resistance would be fruitless.

Her father spoke up and said, "We sent on the clothes you wanted to donate on Tuesday, so you needn't worry about bringing those with you today."

"Good," Kate smiled. "Now, who is expected on our tour?"

Mr. Seagram replies, "Well obviously the two of us, plus Ginnie and Mr. Gonzales have asked to come along. Mr. Booth is welcome to join us as well."

Conrad replies, "I'll pass. I have some business arrangements to take care of today."

"Just the four of us then. I'm interested in seeing how this school is run."

Kate looked up at the clock on the mantel and said, "It's getting late. We should be going or we'll be too." She excused herself to fetch her hat and shawl, said goodbye to those staying behind, then met the others outside where the carriage was waiting. 
Before they leave Conrad takes Gonzales aside. From a distance it appears that they are arguing about something. Gonzales's body language indicates that he eventually surrenders. Conrad then takes out his money clip and peels off a few bills which he hands to the elf.

Gonzales gets ready to go, coming up to Kate and saying, "That gentleman friend of yours is persistent. Looks like we may be doing some book shopping afterwards."

"He didn't listen when I protested about how much he was spending on my behalf either. I think he enjoys having someone to spend it on. And I'm sure there are many volumes we can get here that wouldn't be found anywhere else."

Shortly thereafter the carriage departs the Seagram home bringing Kate, Gonzales, Ginnie and Mr. Seagram to the southern part of the city where the Perkins School for the Blind is situated.

During the carriage ride, Kate described in more detail her conversation with Miss Sullivan and the Director of the school. "I hope at least you might find a better position for Miss Sullivan this summer, Papa. She is too smart a girl to be cleaning for a living."

They reached the school and exited the carriage, walking up the main steps and ringing the bell.

The school is situated inside of what had been a former hotel. They enter the building and soon find themselves in the office of Director Michael Angagnos. He gives then a short history of the institution, explaining "The school's original 1832 location had been in the home of the school's founder Samuel Gridley Howe. The second location was in the larger home owned by Trustee Thomas Perkins. It outgrew that location within six years, when the school grew to 65 students. That was when Perkins purchased this hotel and converted it into the school."

"That had to be an enormous undertaking. Setting up a building for the blind has to require a lot of special touches. Ways to help the students find their way, know which room is theirs and so on?"

He replies, "Oh, it's even a bigger operation than that. We also have a separate printing department in the school to produce embossed books for the students here as well as blind children throughout the world."

"So you teach the children to read raised letters as well as braille? Do you produce the books as people request titles, or do you have a listing you offer?"

"Well, the biggest problem is getting permission from the authors and publishers to reproduce their works. Doing so would normally require paying enormous royalties as most publishing companies would produce tens of thousands of any text, not a mere one or two hundred as we need to do. Thankfully Charles Dickens visited the school in its earlier years and was so impressed that he helped get that started. We now have close to 150 titles that we are allowed to reproduce, enough for a full curriculum."

"A stroke of luck for the school. I'd certainly like to see the classrooms if we might."

Mr. Seagram speaks up and says, "The tuition you collect from your students can't be enough to keep the school running. Do have grants or endowments of some kind?"

"Endowments from a dozen or so patrons, the aforementioned Misters Perkins and Dickens being just two. Actually, most of the students here are from well-to-do families who support the majority of their tuition. We do take on a few charity cases, including the young lady that your daughter met."

He takes the four of them on a full tour of the school. Being a weekday most of the students are in class. The Director keeps the narration about the school going while they are in the corridors but requires complete silence within each of the classes that they visit given how critical sound is to the education of the blind.

Kate observed the instructors of the classes closely. Soon she would be doing something nearly the same. Although her students would be sighted most of the skills she would need would be the same.

In the corridor she asked, "Tell me more about Miss Sullivan. She seemed an extraordinary girl from our short meeting. What kind of work do you think she could do during the summer months?"

He replies, "Well, last summer I found her a job as a maid. That didn't work out very well, the place was loud and had foul odors, which being blind she was more sensitive to than a normal person would be. It was difficult finding a place that would take a young blind girl where she would also be safe from the patrons. I haven't found her placement yet. One problem is that she is scheduled for another operation, which will take part of the summer and therefore interfere with her potential employment."

Mr. Seagram says, "Sir, I assume your students also learn to write in the traditional manner as well as with a stylus in braille. Our butler, Mathias would never admit it, but he is getting older and a bit of help in the hot summer months wouldn't go amiss.

Also, I do a great deal of my work from our home these days. If the young lady can transcribe for me and help me for some other secretarial tasks, we'd be grateful for her help when she's available and since her help would be supplemental the time away for her surgery would be no trouble."

He replies, "Well sir, that is a very generous offer. We will have to ask Miss. Sullivan to see what she has to say. She is in class now but should be on her lunch break in around a half-hour. We can ask then if that is acceptable to you."

"Certainly. In the time between perhaps you can tell me what some of your needs are."

Ginnie listens quietly to what is being said looking at the raised wall board that borders the corridors at each turn there is a slight decorative change in the wood that she realizes is actually a tactile map to allow the students to know which corridor they are in at any time.
Quietly she pulls Kate aside "Ma’am Kate didn't you just return from a visit in New York where there was a club of writers and others that met? Wouldn't that be somewhere that you might be able to convince the artists to allow copies of their work to be translated? And if the students here are from wealthy families wouldn't the fact that the authors had allowed their books to be used make it more likely that the families would purchase regular copies so that they would be able to talk with their children about what they both had read? Perhaps if they offered to start a book club with both types of volumes available for sale that would increase the interest from the authors and interest in new authors.

Kate also kept her voice down.  "I'm not sure how much pull I can have there yet, but Mr. Booth seems concerned about people sharing the arts with each other.  Plus, Mr. Walt Whitman's brother will be visiting with Papa on Friday.  I'll mention the idea to the Director and ask Papa to follow up.  I can write to Mr. Booth personally."

She turned toward the Director.  "My ward has just reminded me of something that I think could be helpful to you," Kate said, and explained Ginnie's idea.  "If the parents also purchased the same books to discuss with their children when they talk over the wires, it would be beneficial to all involved."

They talk for another twenty minutes and then go to the classroom that Annie Sullivan is in as it is being dismissed.   The Director asks her to stay as the other students and the teacher depart.  He then introduces her to Mr. Seagram, Ginnie, Mr. Gonzales and Kate.  "Yes, I met you the other day Mrs. Kale," she replies.

"Yes, and I'm very glad to met you again."

Mr. Seagram says, "Young lady, my daughter tells me you'll be looking for employment over the summer.  I work from my home most days now, and I could certainly use someone who can take dictation and do some other secretarial work for me.  

When I didn't have any tasks for you, our butler Mathias would be sure to find ample tasks to keep you busy.  There are any number of projects he's wanted to get to the last few years he just hasn't had time for.  The time you'll need off would be no trouble for us, if such a position would be acceptable to you."

Miss Sullivan indicates that the summer job appeals to her.  She thanks Mr. Seagram for his generosity.

“Miss Sullivan, do think that you might be willing to teach me braile? I think it would be something wonderful to know. I would be willing to practice by translating some texts that have not been done yet, there must be some volumes where the authors are dead or are in the public domain that can be copied. or for that matter even just stories from out west it would be interesting to make a book of tales and have a companion book in braile when it was published and there is nothing if not a wealth of stories that are happening in the western territories.

Would that be ok Ma’am Kate?” Quietly she whispers to Kate, "I can think of a lot of um... unorthodox uses for braille that might be helpful in the way our lives seem to go."

Kate nodded to Ginnie.  "Of course it would be alright," she said in a normal tone of voice.  "If Miss Sullivan has some time today to teach you the basics.  Perhaps the Director can tell us what we might need as far as equipment goes to write braille.  You and Miss Sullivan could write one another if you liked, as well."

Mr. Seagram adds, "And Ginnie could also come for a visit this summer when Miss. Sullivan is staying at the house."   The adults leave the two young women to spend some time together, first getting lunch and then in study together.   The adults return to the office and discuss details of how Seagram can use his connections and influence to better help the school.  

It is late afternoon by the time they conclude their visit at the school and return to the Seagram home for Kate's final night there.

"We'll have to do our shopping tomorrow before we leave," Kate said as they stood in the front hall taking off shawls and jackets.  "I didn't expect to spend so much time in the school.  Fascinating though."

The four retired to the parlor where her mother was sitting with her brother Henry.  "How was the day?" she asked, kissing each in turn.

They summarize their day.   Dinner is soon served.  Henry and Phillip are both present for the meal and afterwards retire into the parlor with Conrad to hear his stories about life out west.

Kate sat quietly in the parlor listening to Conrad spin stories and watching as her brothers soaked in his words.  Even Henry looked like a little boy who'd like to run off on an adventure.  Every now and then one of her brothers would sneak a look over at her, seeming to have a hard time reconciling the same girl they had known with the woman who now lived in those stories.

Sitting at a table with Katherine were her parents and her teacher, playing a card game and chatting.  She listened to the conversation with half an ear, as she was listening to Conrad.  Inside herself she was thinking of leaving her home again.  She loved these people, her family, and leaving them again held no appeal.  But returning to Arizona did.  She found herself anxious to be there and busy again.

Before Henry left for the night, she made sure he would be there for lunch the next day, so they could spend some time together before she left.  They all stayed up later than usual, but one by one the family dropped off to bed.  Kate took her time getting ready, then snuggled into the familiar bed for her last night.

Friday, May 5th, 8:00 A.M.

Kate sits down for breakfast with her parents, Ginnie and Mr. Gonzales.  She notes that neither Phillip nor Conrad are present.   Mathias comments that, "I imagine that those two are sleeping in.  They and Mr. Henry were up past midnight talking."

"Well, Mr. Booth will be back on Arizona time before we get there," Kate laughed, glad to hear the three seemed to be getting along with each other.

"We'll have to do our shopping this morning, and then we'll be on our way this afternoon.  I wish we could stay longer, but we can visit again and perhaps we'll see all of you in Arizona soon.  I know we'll see Papa."

At one point when her mother was distracted talking with Ginnie, Kate leaned over to her father and said, "How are we going to manage leaving without being sent to the train station in a carriage?"

He whispers back, "Mr. Gonzales and I have that all worked out."

"A mystery?  Well, since I trust the both of you I won't worry about it any more.  I wish I could tell everyone but I don't want to ask them to keep that secret.  I already put one burden on them, they don't need another."

The group finishes their breakfast.  Mr. Seagram offers to take Kate, Ginnie and Gonzales shopping, starting with the book merchant who had assisted them during their visit the previous month.

The ride to lower Beacon Street is fairly short, and they arrive at Robert Brothers books shortly after it is open for business.  The storefront is narrow, but the space inside goes far back.  The space in the front is open with several large, comfortable chairs and a counter behind which a few rare volumes are displayed in locked cases.  

Beyond the front area row of after row of dark, polished wood shelves march down the long room.  Step ladders were scattered around the rows for access to the highest shelves.  The place almost had the air of a library, especially in these early hours where no one yet sat in the front arguing over the last thing they'd read.  

Mr. John Roberts hurried forward from the stacks, smiling.  "Mr. Seagram, what a pleasure to see you here.  I was so sorry to hear of Mr. Emerson's passing.  I'm grateful to have had the chance to meet him."

"It was my pleasure to make that happen.  He enjoyed your conversation, I know.  We've come with a purpose today.  My daughter is starting a school in Arizona, and we'll need some help finding appropriate texts.  I'm not sure what my granddaughter and her friend would like to look at, but I'm sure they won't be shy."

They spend the next hour looking for books.   Most of what Kate picks out she gets only one or two volumes of but there are a few primers where she will need one for each student in that age group.   He doesn't have all of these in stock so makes a list of what will need to be ordered and shipped out to Arizona.

Gonzales and Ginnie spend the time finding various texts for themselves, choosing to spend all of the money that Conrad Booth had given to them.

Kate directed that most of the volumes should be shipped to her, but chose a few to take back and read over herself so she could be prepared to teach from them.  Once they'd chosen the schoolbooks, Kate followed the others examples and searched for books for herself.

The pile of volumes at the end of their trip was embarrassingly large.  When Kate tried to pay her father interrupted and said, "Just charge it to my account Mr. Roberts."

"Papa, I can take care of it."

"And so you are, my dear," he agreed.  "You haven't asked for it, but you know you have a trust here that will more than amply cover these costs.  If you want to work, then work, but don't make things harder than they need to be."

Kate bit back her next argument, realizing this wasn't a conversation to be had in front of strangers.  And her father was not wrong; she did have all the money she could need.  "All right, Papa," she gave in.

As they all climbed back in the carriage Kate said, "We need to go to the seamstress and pick up the things Maman had made for us and then I'd like to see a saddle-maker.  Then we need some nice things to decorate the house with."

The errands are completed in time to make it back home for lunch.  By then Phillip and Conrad are both up and dressed, with Conrad's suitcase already packed and waiting near the front door.    "Did shopping go well?" he asks.

"I think so.  I ordered birthday gifts and they should arrive before Ruby's party.  We got more books than we could possibly know what to do with, new clothes, and some nice things to make the new house homier.  Did you finish all your business yesterday?"

He replies, "Yes, I met with the Boston sales representative for the Concord Coach company to make arrangements for purchasing the racing buggies.   I won't finalize anything until after we have spoken to Ginnie and to Mrs. O'Hara, but I wanted to see what was available.   Since the safety of the girls is my primary concern I wanted to get the best quality available, which by all accounts would be one of Concord's top-of-the-line models, the same type they race at the parks in Rockingham and Saratoga."

"Excellent.  I definitely want to make sure the girls are safe above all else.  Promise City is going to be getting a great many deliveries in the next few weeks.  Our postmaster won't know what to do with himself."

The family and their guests retired to the dining room for a light lunch, during which Henry arrives and joins them.  After lunch, Kate went for a last walk in the garden with her brother, wishing she had more time to spend with him.  

Although Kate and her family tended to linger, she could feel the others growing anxious to be on their way and she finally suggested it was time to go.

Mr. Seagram says, "Well, I am sorry to see you go, but look forward to seeing you all again in around three weeks.    And I'll be busy enough in the short term, General Pleasants will be along at any minute now, and our Union Army friends will be arriving in the middle of the afternoon."

"Don't forget to talk to Mr. Whitman about the braille books," Kate said and hugged her father.  Her voice suddenly choked up.  "I'll miss you, Papa."

"We'll miss you," he whispered back.  "But I'll see you soon."

Kate stayed there for a minute, then finally let go and went to her mother where the two women spoke in rapid French for several minutes.  She had already said what needed saying to Henry so she simply embraced and kissed him again, then moved on to Phillip to say goodbye.

Finally she looked at the others and said, "Alright, I'm ready."

They wave goodbye as they head out to the carriage.   Mr. Seagram tell the driver, "Thank you for getting the rig ready.  It's a nice day for a drive so I'll take it from here.  You can take the rest of the day off."  The surprised driver does not argue.

Gonzales, Ginnie, Conrad and Kate wave goodbye to the others and get inside the carriage.   Gonzales says, "Okay, four invisibility spells coming up.   You father will wait until we've all exited from the doors on the opposite side before he rides off to supposedly drive us to the train."

"Very clever," Kate smiled.  Mr. Gonzales quickly cast the spells and they all got down the other side, being careful not to jostle the carriage too much.  They went around the back of the carriage house to the old, unused room where the brazier waited for them.

"Why don't we go to the ranch house instead of the townhouse, Grandpere?  Then we can walk into town with no one thinking it odd that we just reappeared.  We will have to be visible again before we travel, won't we?  It's hard to take hands when you can't see them."

"That would work.   You certainly have enough horses there for us to borrow some to ride into town."    

As all four are invisible Kate cannot see the perspiration that has broken out on Conrad's forehead although she feels the sweat of his hands.   Gonzales begins the incantation and in a matter of minutes they materialize inside of the barn that has been constructed out at the ranch.  

Despite their being invisible their arrival is still noted by the chickens, geese and ducks who began to react wildly.   Sonoma charges into the barn holding a pitchfork, suspecting a wild dog or coyote.   Gonzales immediately cancels the spell upon seeing his Great Granddaughter, so that they don't get accidentally skewered.  

As Gonzales, Ginnie, Conrad and Kate appear most of the birds calm down except for the goose flock's leader that decides to attack Conrad.

Kate laughed and dropped her bag.  She quickly cast a small incantation, causing a flash of light to appear before the bird and hopefully temporarily confuse it.

Conrad backs off as the goose takes a swipe at him.  It is then distracted by the spell.  He says, "Serves me right for traveling without a sword.  Let me know when this goose is boiling in a roasting pot, I'll take the first bite of it instead of the other way around."

Kate raised her eyebrow.  "Traveling with a sword?  You have one?  And what in the world would that have to do with a goose?"

Conrad says, "Judge Lacey has let me hang onto the one that I used at the festival.  And if I'd had it a minute ago I'd have taught that goose how to better behave itself.:

"And we'd have all had a good dinner," she laughed.  "Let's get out of the barn and get all of you back to town."

She walked over and hugged Sonoma.  "I'll come back out later today and give you a hand.  I'll need to bring the horses we ride into town back anyway.  I want to tell you all about the books we got in Boston."

Kate led them over to the corral and chose the horses.  While the others were distracted, she took Conrad aside, her eyes still laughing about the goose.  "We won't be able to say goodbye properly in town," she explained before she quickly kissed him.  "And I wouldn't want you to forget me too soon."

He kisses her warmly back and hugs her deeply.   "Thank you Kate for asking me along on this trip.  It was far more than I could have imagined.   Your parents, your brothers, they are wonderful people.  And meeting my father again....well, the whole trip was the best thing that has ever happened to me."

"It only gets better from here," she said softly.  "I'm glad you were with me.  It made the difficult parts easier, and the easy parts much more enjoyable.  And you gave me the chance to go to New York again.  Thank you for that."

"No need to thank me, as I said, it was the best time of my life.   I do suppose we should be getting back to town though, Kate Higgins will be wondering if I'm coming to work tonight."

They get the farm's wagon to pile their luggage into, which Ginnie and Conrad decide to steer back together while he speaks to her about the buggy.    Gonzales get his own horse to ride back, the one he acquired in New Mexico while with Arcade's Gang, which he normally keeps stabled at the ranch rather than the El Parador so that Kate can help to better train it.    Meribel is also currently at the ranch, Dorita having had Grant bring it out there since she was going to be out-of-town with her Grandfather. 
Kate managed to get herself up on Meribel even with her skirts.  They were hiked up almost to her knees, but it wasn't the first time she'd ridden such.  She kept on eye on Ginnie on Conrad, looking to see how the girl would react to the idea.

Because of the time difference between Arizona and Massachusetts it is still mid-morning when they reach Promise City.   Conrad indicates that Ginnie is receptive to the idea of the racing carriage.

"Perhaps we should talk to Mrs. O'Hara today then and get it all taken care of."  She smiled past Conrad at Ginnie.  "We wouldn't want you to have to wait too long."

It wasn't long before they arrived at the El Parador.  Kate sighed, realizing that she felt she was home now more than she had in Boston.  It was a bittersweet feeling, but a happy one as well.  This was her place now.

"Thank you for taking us, Grandpere," Kate said to her teacher, kissing his cheek.  "You don't know how important it was to me."


----------



## orchid blossom

“The Gunsmith”
Saturday, May 6, 1882  (Chester & Sonoma)

Deputy Marshall Chester Martin stops off at the Lucky Lady Dance Hall and Saloon for his Saturday afternoon lunch.   He is waved over to join three friends of his for lunch, namely Jeff Mills who works at the Lucky Lady and has been supervising the addition being built onto it, Pierre Jaquet who manages the town’s Gun Shop two doors down, and Sonoma Figures who operates a ranch a mile west.    

“How’s it going?” Chester asks as the Lucky Lady’s cook Maria Fuente places a plate with lamb stew, steamed carrots and freshly baked bread in front of the deputy along with a tankard of beer. 

Jeff replies, “Slow at the moment, we are well nearly finished the exterior walls and ceilings but yesterday we ran out of building materials and according to both Travis Calhoun and Neil Cassidy it will be several days until they have enough lumber and bricks for us to finish.”

Pierre says, “So, Jeff has some time on his hands now.  We were wondering, is there any chance that Marshall Berg might be able to give you some time off?   The three of us were thinking about taking a trip down to Mexico to visit that gunsmith friend of Jeff’s and I know you wanted to see the man too.   Sonoma has agreed to loan us some horses for the ride and to come along as our Spanish translator.”  

Jeff adds, “If we’re going we’d have to leave tomorrow morning, as Deputy Sheriff Colin Hunter attends Sunday services so we’d be able to get several hours head start before he discovers that I’m gone.”

Chester says, "I'll have to ask the Marshall, but I don't see how it'd be a problem. So, Jeff, how well do you know the guy?"

Jeff says, "Well enough that I can show up at his doorstep out of the blue and not get shot. It'll be nice to get out of town without Hunter trailing me. He must not have a lot to do, if he can keep tabs on me like this."

"That's good enough for me. Pierre, I bet you're itching to meet the master gunsmith himself."

Pierre laughs. "Of course. The man is a legend. His pieces are sought after by many people."

The four finish their lunch, talking about the best route to Bailey's home.

Chester visits Berg at the Marshall's office. "Hey Mitch. Can I have a few days off starting tomorrow? I need to see a man about a gun."

Mitchell Berg replies, "Sure, no problem Chester.  Things have been rather quiet the last few weeks.  No reason why Eddie, Helen, and I can't handle things without you for a while.  You can have duty tonight and then take several days off if you'd like.  Where are you going off to?  Tucson?"

"That's good. Thanks. Umm, not Tucson. Mexico actually. The man's a hermit."

"Mexico?  Well, you be careful down there Chet, that's a dangerous place for humans to be poking around."

“I'm going with some other people, so I won't be alone. One of us speaks Elvish and Spanish, so we don't have to worry about that. So, I'll see you in a few days, then."

Chester goes to see Clarisse at her home. He gives her a big kiss and says, "Let's have a picnic by the stream. I'm working tonight."

Chester and Clarisse find themselves a peaceful post along Pine Creek around a quarter mile from town where they sit down for their picnic.   She comments "My cousin Julia and Colonel Seawell appear to be quite an item these days.   What do you think of him?"

"I've only met him once. He seems like a nice man. But don't you think he's too old for her?" He pauses and continues, "Then again, who am I to talk? How is she enjoying his company?"

She replies, "Well, as a saloon girl she's always been one for fast and heated relationships.  This is something new for her.   She says that the Colonel has been a perfect gentleman and has been courting her as one would a proper young lady, which she is really enjoying.   I don't think anybody has ever treated her like that before.

One good thing about my coming to this town is how she and I have been influencing each other, we started out as opposites but are now much closer."

Chester takes a bite of his sandwich and swallows. "That's good to hear about Julia and the Colonel. They should be happy together. And I'm happy that you and her are getting along so well. It's nice having family in town."

They enjoy each other's company for a couple hours. Chester then says, "I have to go to Mexico for a few days. There's someone I need to see down there. It's too dangerous for you to come with me. Bandits are all over the place and we're riding there."

She pulls away and says, "Who's 'we'? Ruby and the others?"

"No, just me, Jeff, Sonoma, and Pierre Jacquet."

Clairesse replies, "Sonoma?  Because she's an elf?  How do you know she's not in league with the Mexican bandits?  She could be leading you into an ambush."

"We need someone who can speak the language. I've known her for months. She isn't working with bandits. Don't worry. This should just be a short trip."

Clairesse acts unhappy for the rest of the picnic.   Chester brings her back to town in time for her to get ready to sing at the Comique and for him to take Saturday night duty around town.

Chester walks Clarisse to her door. "I'm sorry I won't be able to see you sing. But, I'll see you in a few days. Please don't be mad. I'll make it up to you. OK? Have a good time on stage, Clarisse." He leans in to kiss her and she kisses him back reluctantly.

She says, "You take care of yourself, Chester Martin," and goes inside. Chester heads for the office to start his shift.

The night proves to be rather quiet at first.   There are still the Saturday night boxing matches at the Palace, but they do not have nearly the same drawing power as they did prior to the Festival.  

Chester makes his way around town, checking out the various saloons and gambling establishments and other business still open such as the billiard hall.    

He is at the Long Branch Saloon when he hears a shotgun blast sound from somewhere across Main Street.   His initial thought is that it was from the Lucky Lady, but he then hears shouting that is closer so concludes that the disturbance is coming from either the Gay Lady Variety Hall and Saloon or Peacock's Saloon.

"So much for a quiet night." Chester draws his pistol and runs to the front door of the Gay Lady. He shouts into the saloon, "I heard a shotgun. Is everything alright in there?"

Burton Lumley, owner of the Gay Lady and current President of the Promise City Merchant's Association is at the door with a revolver, "Yeah heard it on the other side of the wall.  It came from next door at Peacock's.  Want me go with you Deputy Martin?"  

Peacock's Saloon is a single-story long and narrow wood-frame building fifteen feet wide by thirty feet long sandwiched between the Gay Lady and Cook's General Store.   It is co-owned by bartender Michael George who acts as bartender in the 15x20 foot front room and Darla Peacock who deals Faro in the 15x10 foot back room.

As Chester cautiously enters the building he sees the bar and both tables in the front room are currently vacant, with Michael George standing in the doorway to the back room and pointing a shotgun and somebody who Chester can't see yet inside that room.

Chester holds up a hand to Lumley. "Hold on a minute. Michael George is pointing his shotgun at someone in there." He shouts, "It's Deputy Martin, Mr. George. What's going on in there?"

Michael says, "Threatening customer, he's all yours Marshall."   Darla Peacock points to a man at her Faro table.   A Derringer is sitting on the table.   She says, "I caught him cheating.  He drew the gun on me.  I called out and Michael got him to put the gun down.”

Chester holsters his Remington. He calls back to Lumley, "Thanks, Mr. Lumley. I can handle it from here." Lumley goes back to the Gay Lady. Chester takes the Derringer from the table and pockets it. "Is that true, sir? Are you a cheater?"

The man says, "No sir, she's lying.  You can't cheat at Faro."   Darla laughs and says, "Lots of ways to try, including touching the cards when you aren't supposed to.   Check his sleeves Marshall."

Chester does as instructed, finding a Ten of Diamonds playing card up the man's right sleeve.

Chester pockets the card. "That settles it. You're going to spend some time in the hoosegow. Come with me." Chester takes the man's arm and leads him to jail, locking into a cell. "Judge Isby doesn't like cheaters. You picked the wrong town to try that."

Darla and Michael both thank Chester as he carts the man off to the Marshall's Office and Jail.  Eduardo is on duty when Chet arrives and comments, "Heard a single shotgun blast earlier, this the guy who shot it?"

"Nope. It was Michael George over at the Peacock. Darla caught this guy cheating and he pulled a Derringer on her. So Michael fired a warning shot. It have the gun and one of the cards in my pocket. Let me put him in the cell." Once the guy is in jail, Chester puts the Derringer and the card on the table. He unloads the weapon. "Lock those in the drawer for me, please. Judge Isby will want to see them, no doubt."

The crooked gambler at Peacock's turns out to be the only eventful thing of the night.    The man does not bring up the name of any lawyers and neither lawman is inclined to offer a suggestion or bother to look for one this evening.  Eduardo and Chester alternate patrolling the town and watching the prisoner until 1:00 AM, after which Eduardo dismisses Chet and sets up the cot for himself to rest on in the Marshall's Office.

Chester drags himself home and falls asleep quickly. When morning comes, he dresses and grabs the gun case containing the hand cannon. He checks and cleans his rifle and pistol. No telling if he'll need protection, so best to keep them in good order. He packs a couple things into his saddlebags and leads his horse to the back of the gunshop. Chester knocks on the back door. Pierre Jacquet lets him in. "Morning, Pierre. Are you ready to go? My horse is out back."

Pierre says, "Yes, Jeff and I both helped bring chairs over to the Town Hall for the worship service.  It'll be the last one held there, the new Church will be ready next week.   Colin Hunter saw him bringing them in and watched Jeff go back to the Lucky Lady before he headed into the service.  We're all ready to go, Sonoma has our horses all packed and set down at the west end of town."

"Then let's get going. How are we on food? I packed some trail rations and I figure we can do some hunting too. We better leave here separately, so as not to draw attention." The group meets at the edge of town where Sonoma is waiting. "Morning Sonoma. I sure am glad you're helping us out with this. This will go a lot easier with you talking to the Mexicans. How's the ranch working out? It must be keeping you busy."

“I am pleased to be of help Chester. The ranch is going quite well and because of "careful management" we have had a huge population explosion in the animals in my care. We should be able to make a tidy profit from it. I believe once I have the money set aside I will consider buying Nanuet's portion from him. His "interests" have gone to other areas and the ranch is not truly what he wishes from life. We must be careful however I believe that the traveling should be fairly safe.

How is the job going and the other deputy he is well too?

"That's good to hear about the ranch. You should be proud to have it running well so quickly. The job is going well. The town's been fairly quiet since we took out Ringo. Last night I arrested a cheater at Peacock's, but he went in peacefully. Eduardo's doing better. He's fully healed from the stabbing."

Jeff and Pierre are both ready.   The quartet ride out of town and head to Sonoma's ranch, so that if Colin Hunter does attempt to follow that's where he will wind up and Flint can then misdirect him from there.  

At the ranch they make sure that their tracks get well mixed in with others on the ranch, and they then ride south through the shallow side of Pine Creek for close to half-a-mile before exiting the creek and riding southeast.   Jeff suggests that for the first part of the journey they mirror the same path that Chester and Nanuet rode to Fort Huachuca in January, but that when they eventually reach the river to ride south instead of crossing and riding on to the fort.

"Good idea, Jeff,” Chester says.  “What kind of payment do you think Bailey will want? And will he have questions about how we got it?"

Jeff says, "Of course he'll have questions, he custom made the gun for the previous owner.   Be he also knew what type of man Curly Bill was.  Just tell him the truth."   

Pierre interjects, "And don't worry about payment, I will take care of that for all of us.  Best to have just one person to negotiate with Bailey rather than three of four, plus we're both gunsmiths, we speak the same professional language.  You can pay me back at a later time."

"Good advice, both of you. Pierre, you can do the talking. You know better than me about what's wrong with the gun. I just know how to shoot them."

Pierre comments, "Yes, but your accuracy has proven that you deserve to wear that badge of yours."  

Jeff Mills comments, "Speaking of which, you might want to put that thing away.   I don't know who, if anyone, we might run into on the trail but there's no point in advertising the fact that you are a lawman, especially since we'll be outside of your legal jurisdiction."

"Thanks, Pierre. I just wish I was luckier with my guns. I’ve already broken two in the short time I've been here."

Pierre laughs. "That just means I have a regular customer."

Chester says, "You're right. Since Bailey made the gun for Mongo, I doubt he wants to see a tin star showing up at his door." He puts the badge in his pocket. "I sometimes forget I'm wearing that. Guess it means I'm getting comfortable. I never would have thought when I got drummed out of the Army that I'd be a deputy marshall today."

Jeff says, "Don't worry about Bailey.   You weren't with the others when Curley Bill got killed and since Deadeye Douglas took the credit for that killing there's no reason for you to tell him otherwise.  We can just say that the gun came into your possession right around the time that Deadeye robbed the bank and shot you.  No reason to bring up your current profession, we'll just mention that you were the bank's guard at the time of the robbery.  Bailey will understand the concept of the spoils of war."

Chester nods. "That'll work. Maybe one of the robbers dropped it or something. By the way, has anyone seen or heard from the Douglas Gang?"

Jeff says, "Last I heard, they were in the Wyoming Territory, causing trouble."

"Good. Last thing I want is for them to be there and recognize us."

Pierre says, "Not much chance of that happening. Isby had sentenced both Pinto Joe and Pammy Yeats to hang, and the warrant for that is still outstanding.  If they're smart they'll never set foot in the Arizona Territory again."

"If they were smart, they wouldn't be robbing banks. But, it's good to here there won't be any surprise visits from Mongo. It's been a while since I've had a chance to relax."

Jeff says, "Well, then enjoy today.  By tomorrow we'll be in Mexico.  You have to be on your toes there.  They may claim to have a central government but the truth is that in most places regional warlords still rule.”

"This is my first trip out of the Union. So let's avoid those warlords. Chances are they'll have many more guns than us. Where is Bailey living exactly? Some small out-of-the-way place?"

Jeff says, "No, actually he has a rather nice estate right on the sea, along the Gulf of California.  He's married to a Mexican elvan woman who has given him more children than he has fingers to count."

Chester raises his eyebrows. "Really? I guess being a gunsmith during the war paid well. Does he only make custom jobs?"

Jeff says, "More a case that nice places in Mexico are easier to come by.   Bailey is the best there is, he works on what he wants to work on and for who he wishes to work for.    He has had some trouble with the local warlord but that man has learned the hard way not to oppose a firearms expert."

Chester snorts. "Yeah. I can see that happening. Must be nice to be able to pick and choose who you work for."

After a few hours they reach the village of Webb, a small community of around four dozen people around ten miles southeast of Tombstone.  Chester knows from his previous trip to Fort Huachua that this will be the last place to purchase any supplies.   From here they will be riding off the beaten track and between the towns of Tombstone and Bisbee, going across open land until they reach the river some six hours later.    Webb has just a single General Store, which mostly stocks seed and supplies for the few farmers and ranchers of the area.   The store is owned by Elisha Webb.

"OK. This will be the last piece of civilization we'll see until we get to Bailey. Better make sure we have everything we need. We should get feed for the horses in case there isn't much grass on the way there." Chester enters the general store. Mr. Webb is behind the counter. "Afternoon, sir. I'd like to get some horse feed."

"Certainly...Mr. Martin wasn't it?"   Chester is a bit surprised at the recognition until Webb adds.  "We don't get that many visitors around these parts, my town is a bit off the beaten path."

Chester recovers from his surprise. "Yeah, it is. Nice of you to remember me. How have you been?"

"Oh, pretty well, all in all these past few months, some good, some bad.   My wife gave me another kid, a boy this time, we named him Daniel Stephen Webb.   My eldest daughter, Petunia, she eloped with a miner name Idaho Joe, never did catch his last name.   My brother Clem got himself hoodwinked, bought what he thought was a silver mine, but turns out it was a worthless shaft that had been seeded. Oh, and I shot and killed me a mountain lion. Guess that's about it."

"And what about you, last time you rode through you and your Army buddies were out to stop Geronimo from scalping every white man within a hundred miles of here.   Since we're both still standing here I guess you succeeded in that."

"Congratulations on your new son. As far as the Indians go, we were able to settle things peaceably. Got myself a new job as town marshall for Promise City. Since the Earps left town, the place needed new lawmen. It's nice being able to help keep law and order."

Webb replies, "A lawman huh?  Makes me wish that Petunia had waited a little longer, would have been nice to have a lawman in the family.   Anything else I can get for you Marshall?"

Chester laughs, "Sorry Mr. Webb, I have a girl back home. She's the most beautiful woman I know. And a voice that's a gift from the Muses. Anyway, I think the feed should be enough. Do you know if there have been any bandits on the way south of here?"

Sunday, May 7th, 1882, 4:00 P.M.

Webb tells Chet that as far as he knows nobody is to the south other than down-on-their-luck miners.  Chester, Jeff, Pierre and Sonoma complete their purchases and ride on from the town of Webb continuing to the southwest in the direction of Sierra Vista.    They reach the San Pedro River flowing north to south just as the sun is beginning to set.   Jeff suggests that they continue to follow the river while there is still some light in the sky, as he would like to put some more distance between himself and the soldiers at Fort Huachuca to the west of them.

"OK, Jeff. But when it gets too dark, we'll make camp. The ground doesn't look like safe footing for the horses."

Darkness falls and the party settles in for the night. They start a campfire and Sonoma cooks a stew. Chester puts a pot of coffee on and leans back against a boulder. He lights a cigarette and puffs away.

Jeff says, "We should probably think of a cover story in case anybody comes along.    There's a town five ten miles down river from here and several mining towns along the river around ten fifteen miles north."   Pierre says, "That's a good point.  One of those mining towns, Convention City, even has telephone service into Tombstone.   I don't think we want the County Sheriff knowing Jeff is out and about in these parts any more than the Army."

"We don't have enough stuff to be settlers, so how about miners looking for a strike? Avoiding the towns shouldn't be a problem. Between the four of us, we can find enough food to see us through."

Monday, May 8th, 1882, 5:30 A.M.

The night passes uneventfully and Sonoma gets everybody up before dawn.   They ride south along the river, crossing it once the first light of dawn shines over the horizon to the east.   They ride away from the river southwest to avoid the twin community of Naco, Arizona, United States and Naco, Sonora, Mexico that marks the border.   They soon pick up a tributary to the San Pedro River and follow alongside it, circumnavigating around the towns of Jose Maria and San Rafa.  

They turn due two hours later in order to avoid the mining camps near the Mexican city of Cananea.   They then turn south to avoid the Sierra El Peseo mountains further west.   They are then forced to take the main road southwest as it is the only road on the pass between the mountain ranges.   They soon join up with a group of twenty Mexican merchant heading towards the large community of Magdalina.   These people are friendly enough and Sonoma handles the conversations.  They decide to try to blend in with this group for the next part of the journey.

They reach Magdalina by nightfall, with the quartet assisting the merchants in setting up their wares.   The merchants are very appreciative of Jeff Mill's strength as he takes on the heaviest of the setup chores.  They then get lodgings for themselves at the same inn as the merchants.   They spend a nice relaxing night dining with their new friends at the Inn's Cantina.   Sonoma comments about the atmosphere being comparable to that of the El Parador.   Jeff suggests that they all get a good night's rest, as they have a very long day ahead of them.

"Why is tomorrow longer than the past few days? Are there bandits ahead? Or is it rough terrain?"

Jeff says, "Not so much bandits but rather enforcers for the local Warlord, and with three humans in our band we'll stick out like sore thumbs." 

Pierre says, "I anticipated that and have brought along some 'tribute' for them if we are stopped.    The problem is they might be greedy and want more."

Jeff adds, "Plus if they ask where we're going telling them Bailey's name would probably do more harm than good, given the bad blood between him and the local warlord."

"Can we get clothes like the locals? That way we can pass as Mexicans from far away. It could give us a couple minutes time. As far as answers, does the prospector angle still fit?"

Jeff says, "Prospectors sounds good.   Let's buy some picks, shovels and panning equipment while we are here in addition to the local clothing."

Chester says, "Let's do that first thing tomorrow morning. Hmm. Does anyone know anything about prospecting? I don't know that much about it. Can't be any harder than swirling dirt in a pan of water, right?" He asks one of the merchant they rode with. "Are you folks staying here or are you headed elsewhere?"

Jacques replies, "We don't have to know anything about prospecting, from what I've seen most amateur miners don't have a clue."

Chester laughs. "I was a miner at the Silverbell for a day. It didn't seem that hard. We should be fine."

They talk to the merchants and are able to acquire suitable local clothing from them.   While none of the miners have any prospecting equipment they know of a merchant who does and will make arrangements for them to see him first thing in the morning.

"Thanks. We're new to this." When the group is alone, Chester checks his pocket watch. He says, "It's getting late. We better turn in. Goodnight."

Tuesday, May 9th, 1882, 6:30 A.M.

They rise early and have a quick breakfast prepared by one of their merchant friends.   Sonoma and Chester then go to obtain the prospecting equipment while Jeff and Jacques get the horses ready to depart.  

Sonoma conducts the negotiation entirely in Spanish after which she instructs Chester to hand the man $ 10 in American money.  For that price she has managed to purchase four shovels, four pick axes, 2 chisel-like objects, 2 metal buckets, and six mining pans.    The buckets are very dented and before leaving she insists on testing them to ensure that they can hold water without any leaks.  Most of the tools have a fair amount of rust on them but all still appear to be solid.

"So Sonoma. Is that a good price? I couldn't follow the haggling since you were talking in Spanish. The tools don't look so good, but they just have to fool anyone we come across. Thanks for doing this. What else do we need?"

She replies, "This price is a little high but we're not in a position to look for alternatives if we want to leave soon.   And we want tools that don't look good.  We want to give the appearance that we're poor, so that any bandits will decide that we aren't worth bothering with.  

But all of these tools appear to be solid, so they'll hold up if we find ourselves in a situation where we might actually need to use them.  If I have to smash a shovel across some bandit's head I want to know that their head will break before the shovel will."

Chester chuckles, "Good point. I hope it won't come to that. Avoiding trouble is the watchword."

They return with the purchases which are all fastened onto the animals to be clearly visible, including the pans which are evenly divided between the four of them rather than just nesting them together.

They leave the city, traveling westward. The first hour is through lightly populated areas with smaller towns and villages. After that they are in barren land, with harsh landscape comprised mostly of rocks and sand, with a minimum of plant and animal life. The hot sun beats down on them and the animals. Shortly before noon they reach a river.

Chester squints up at the sun. "If this heat keeps up, we'd better start traveling at night when it's cool." He takes a swallow of water from his canteen. "I reckon we cross this river, not follow it, right? Does this mark someone's border?"

Jeff says, "Yes, and on the other side is the warlord we wish to avoid. But we might as well cross here, it will only be worse later on." They manage to cross the river.

They continue westward across the rough and rocky terrain, the mountains to the west now blocking the setting sun. Jeff says, "We're near the mining town of Minos, at the northern end of that mountain. We should go around to the south at this point.

At one point they see some light vegetation, the first other than scraggly trees in the last two hours. Sonoma climbs down from her horse and pulls up some weeds. She hands them to the three men and says, "Chew on this."

The men do so, Jeff commenting "That's awful, I'd rather chew on horse manure."

Pierre says, "I have food in my pack."

Sonoma replies, "I know, and taking it out will signal the group of people who have been watching us for the last hour that we have it too. This tells them that we're poor and without any food."

Chester starts to look around, but Sonoma grabs his arm. He says, "What? Where?"

She whispers, "Don't do that. You'll tip them off that we know they're watching us. The group is back there." She moves her eyes in that direction.

"I must be slipping. I never saw them. Good catch, Sonoma. Who do you think they are? Bandits?"

Sonoma replies, “I believe they are wood elves but can’t say beyond that.” Jeff says, “They probably men working for the local Warlord. He maintains a large hacienda in the town of El Desamboque, which is along the Gulf of California around fifty miles northwest of our present location.”

Pierre comments, “What type of reception can we expect from these guys?” Jeff says, “Not sure, we should each keep our weapons handy and visible so that they see us as a potential thread. Sonoma interjects, “Well, I’m hoping they think we’re too poor to bother with and will just leave us alone.” Jeff says, “You’re probably correct. But we may want to try to get away from them just the same.” “And how exactly do we do that?” Pierre asks.

Jeff replies, “Well, for one, we should head away from El Desamboque rather than towards it. That alone will make us seem less of a threat. We’ve been going west but our end destination is actually to the southwest so we should turn more southward. Most of the territory ahead between where we are now and Bailey’s is barren desert, which would be easier for us to cross at night.

Sonoma suggests, “I see a stream up ahead, with some trees and shrubbery around it. Why don’t we stop there and make camp to allow the horses a chance to rest. If we put out bedrolls and gather up a large amount of firewood we can make it appear that we’re stopping for the night. We could then maybe slip away once it gets dark.”

Jeff comments, “That could work. If we catch them off guard long enough for us to get into the desert they may not follow.”

"Sounds like a good plan. I don't want to get on the bad side of any warlord. We have to come back this way." Chester starts gathering branches. "Are they going to watch us all the time? I don't know about you, but I hate being watched. That's why I was a scout, so I could do the watching."

They reach the stream, finding the area fairly wooded. While Sonoma cares for the horses the three men gather up large handfuls of firewood. Sonoma then has them gather stones for a fire-ring, explaining, "I want this out of sight from the horses so that it doesn't illuminate our exit. We need to contain the fire. We will leave this lit when we depart, which will throw off their night vision but I also don't want the trees to catch."

"The horses are in the trees now. Are we riding through the forest?"

She replies, "Yes, and I will go last as I can communicate with the animals to keep them quiet. I'd suggest we leave as soon after it gets dark. We should set out bedrolls now and perhaps fabricate a pair of dummies to fill two of them to make it appear that some people are sleeping by the fire. We'll have to leave the bedrolls behind, but should be able to acquire more at our destination, which according to Pierre we will reach before we sleep again. With luck they won't realize we're gone until morning."

"OK. Let's gather some brush to fill the bedrolls. That should make a reasonable copy of a person. How good is elven eyesight, Sonoma? How are we going to make our way in the dark? We can't carry any lights."

She replies, "Elvan eyesight is quite good at night, we can detect patterns of heat which help to differentiate the terrain. I will lead once we are clear of this area. As for the dummies, that is why I want them placed near the fire the fire's heat should radiate enough to obscure the vision of the elves watching us from noticing that they don't radiate any heat."

The group manages to slip out of camp as planned around an hour after it has gotten dark. They cautiously make their way through the light forest and hills and into the desert. About a mile into the desert they reach the largest hill in the region, which they ride two-thirds of the way up, tie the horses, and continue on the rockier terrain on foot. From the top they can see back the way that they came and confirm that nobody is following them.

Jeff points to the barren land to the west and comments, “We’ll ride straight through the night until we get out of the desert, I wouldn’t want to still be out here when the heat of morning sun arrives.”

"Yep. That heat would kill us quick. Does everyone have full waterskins? I don't imagine there are any streams between us and Bailey." Chester asks Sonoma, "Did we lose our trailers? Hopefully it was a few hours before they noticed us missing."

She replies, "Maybe even longer than that. Let's get a move on." The moonlit sky helps to illuminate the barren land ahead and they ride on in silence through the night.

The crescent moon overhead provides a little light to see by. As they ride, Chester keeps scanning the horizon for more scouts. He doesn't want to get caught unawares again. The next group may not be so peaceful.

Before dawn they see ahead a main road going north to south. Jeff comments, "This is good, this road runs the hundred mile stretch between the towns of Santa Rosa and Puerto Libertad. We should cover our tracks to prevent anyone from riding the road from noticing. We may have gone too far south, we should head northwest from here."

They walk their horses single file to and across the road, Sonoma and Jeff covering the path behind. They then ride northwest as the sun begins to rise in the east.

They soon perceive the smell of the sea and seagulls flying in the air ahead. Jeff points to a hill to the north and says, "That way. The hill is near the port town of Puerto Lobos. We should avoid the town to not announce our presence to the locals. Bailey's home is along the coast twelve miles north of that town."

"So we should be there by tomorrow. Let's find a place to sleep for the day. It wouldn't be good to show up on Bailey's doorstep half asleep."

Jeff suggests the ride toward the hill to the northeast of Puerto Lobos as a place that should provide both cover and high ground for to guard from.

"Good. That'll make it harder for anyone to sneak up on us. We should set up watches, so we have some warning if anyone gets too curious. I'll take first watch, you'll be next, then Sonoma, and finally Pierre. This deep in the warlord's territory, the more frequent patrols will be."

Jeff says, "Yes, except that due to the desert Puerto Lobos is pretty much in the middle of nowhere, so a bit off the beaten path. The Warlord's men mostly travel on that north to south road we crossed earlier, seldom detouring all the way to the coastal fishing town. It will hopefully be rather quiet."

"Hermes keep us hidden. Good thing that they don't do as good a job patrolling as they should. If we avoid the road, then reaching Bailey shouldn't be too hard. Does he have guards and patrols? We don't want to get on their bad side."

Jeff replies, "He has over a dozen children, at least three of whom are always scanning the horizons. We will approach in the open, with our weapons stowed out of our immediate reach. Sonoma and I should act as spokes-people while you two remain behind but within sight."

"Sounds reasonable, Jeff. Me and Pierre will keep behind you while you talk to his sons. Anything else we should know about Bailey?"

"Bailey is a quiet and thoughtful man. He considers himself to be a true craftsman and gets great pride in customizing weapons for each individual. He generally does not pass moral judgement upon others but does expect them to take pride and care in the use of their weapons."

"Sounds like a man untouched by politics. Tricky balancing act, that is. I wonder how he keeps people from trying to sway him in one direction or another. I hope I can pass muster in his eyes."

Jeff states, "Oh, I wouldn't say that he avoids politics, he was a loyal follower of the Confederacy. But he's put the war behind him. He wants no part of Sherod Hunter's New Confederacy."

Chester says, "That's good to hear. As long as Bailey stays neutral, I don't have a problem with him. A man like that would be very useful to Hunter. Rebs armed with Bailey's guns would make things interesting for the government."

Jeff says, "Yes, a little too interesting." Pierre interjects, "From what I've heard, Bailey has little to no interest in making weapons for groups, only individuals. It's personalizing a weapon that he enjoys. There's nothing personal about an army."

Rotating watches are posted and they spend the remainder of Wednesday resting. The day and night prove uneventful. Sonoma has taken the final watch and wakes everybody on Thursday at around 4:00 A.M. "We should be going now. We need to be out of sight of this road and town before any of the locals arise. We can cover the remaining trek across the desert before the sun rises and be at Bailey's at dawn."

"I wonder if he'll adjust the hand cannon to me, while he's fixing it. I'll have to ask." Chester stretches and yawns. "It's still dark out. Let's saddle up, then. Sneaking around hostile territory is not a time to dilly-dally."

They travel for several miles to the northwest, soon reaching the coast of the Gulf of California. They then turn north, following the coastline. After a few miles Jeff comments "We're close. We should split into pairs now, with Sonoma and I in the lead."

"Right. Hands in plain sight. Me and Pierre are supposed to hang back and let you do the talking. Let's hope his guards aren't trigger happy." Chester gives a weak smile. The group rides closer to Bailey's home.

They ride a bit further and see the small coastal mansion in the distance.

"Jeff, should we dismount and walk the horses in? Just so we don't look threatening. We didn't come all this way to get shot at."

He replies, "Well, they've probably known about us for a while now, but walking the horses can't hurt any."

"I guess he's had every way in scouted out in detail. Well, should we wave or something? Or just make it seem like we don't know we've been spotted?"

They approach the estate. It is comprised of a multi-room two-level main house made of wood stucco, a barn and stable off to the side, and a few smaller buildings. The house is set back just from the beach.

When they are about 150 feet from the structure a male wood elf of human equivalent of mid-twenties rides out to greet them. He and Sonoma exchange conversation in Spanish for around five minutes.

He then escorts the group onward, heading towards the stables to secure the horses. Two other wood elvan hands, equivalent in age to late teens, are working the barn and take charge of the animals.

The spokesman says in broken English "If you would all please follow me."

Chester tries to follow the conversation, but knowing little Spanish, can't. He looks at Jeff, who nods. The group follows the spokesman to the house.

Seated in a comfortable leather sofa in the main room is a tall thin man with very intense eyes. He has a shoulder holster over his cotton shirt with a Colt Thunderer inside of it. All of the other furniture is made of solid oak, with Mexican patterned cushions on them. Woven wall hangs affixed to the walls. Glass, metal and wood gun racks are situated near the doors inside of which are a variety of different types of rifles.

He does not invite any of them to be seated. He directs his eyes towards Jeff and says, "Mr. Mills, what is it that brings you to my home today? If Mr. Hunter has sent you to inquire about the repeaters the answer is still no."

Jeff says, "I no longer have contact with the Colonel. Like you, he and I no longer see eye to eye. I am here on behalf of my two friends here," gesturing to Pierre and Chester.

Pierre speaks first, "It is an honor to meet you sir. My name is Pierre Jacquet. I am the gunsmith in the town of Promise City, Arizona."

Chester then speaks, "I've heard a lot about you, sir. I'm Chester Martin. I'm a... bouncer at a saloon in Promise City. It's my weapon that we came here to see you about."

Chester feels a gun barrel push into the back of his head followed by a click. Bailey states, "I am well aware of who you are Mr. Martin, how could I not be after customizing a bullet especially for you. If you have come here to my home seeking revenge against me for that then you have made a very grave error."

He shifts his gaze slightly and Chester hears another click. Bailey states, "The same is true of you too Mr. Jaquet. I had no advanced knowledge that Mr. Ringo would be robbing your shop. You are wrong to consider me an accomplice in that action."


----------



## orchid blossom

Bailey

Jeff interjects "Everybody, calm down. Mr. Bailey, that is not why these men are here." 

Bailey replies, "Or rather not what they told you Mr. Mills. I believe that you have been duped."

Chester narrows his eyes and takes a deep breath. He slowly sets the case containing the hand cannon on the floor. "No. I'm not. It's just like Jeff told you, Mr. Bailey. I just want to get this fixed. Now, I didn't know you'd made those bullets. Can't say I'm happy to hear that, but what can you do?"

Bailey replies, "What can I do? Well, right now I find myself in a position to permanently rid myself of a potential problem in the future."

Jacquet says, "Sir, I came here because I respect your work and wanted an opportunity to meet you. In no way would I ever hold you responsible for the actions of Ringo and his Cowboy Gang. As far as the robbery is concerned, I blame myself for not having better protected my magical ammunition against theft."

Chester says, "Would you accept a promise from me to not try to kill you now and in the future? I understand you had a job and you did it. If you kill us, our friends are going to come looking for us."

Sonoma looks at the man sitting with the intensity of a burning flame. She states, "There are many things people do, however, there are only few things that someone as yourself would truly regret. Not trusting these men would be one of them. Also you must know that if there was truly an intent to kill you we would not be alone but my teacher would be with us. Those who are skilled in the ARTS must realize that things happen, both because of what we do and the powers that make us who we are. Am I pleased that you chose to place my name on a bullet? No. However, the bullet has failed and we all stand before you."

Sonoma gestures to Chester and says, "Isn't it better to practice your craft with someone who seeks you out than to do the church's dirty-work and squash a lawman who is willing to see the benefits that magic can make? You choose to create individual pieces of power."

Sonoma gestures to Jacquet and says, "Isn't this man as much an individually crafted weapon for the support of magic as any you create?

Do you choose to destroy those with similar magical beliefs as you because of nothing more than fear of competition or a misguided belief that they will kill you? We walked into your holding unhidden, dismounted and with guns holstered. That is not the tactic of a group planning to mount an attack. You don't knock on a door if you’re planning on a shootout, and we are not foolish enough to attempt to kill a craftsman who places our names on death even if we did defeat it this time once again."

Bailey gestures to his dining table and suggests to the four that they each take a seat until the matter is resolved. He gestures for one of the two wood elves remain present with his gun on them. Bailey tells the other "Jose, please take one of the horses and ride over to the home of Father Hernandez. Let him know that we need to see him, and ask him to bring a bottle of the dark wine." He then calls for "Angel", and an elvan woman soon arrives. He says, "Could you please get six of the good crystal glasses dear."

Chester gestures toward his waist. "Do you want our gunbelts, Mr. Bailey? I'm not sure how we can convince you of our bona fides."

He replies, "You can sit still and wait until the priest arrives. Just keep your hands above the table and don't attempt to put them anywhere near your belts."

Chester and the others do as Bailey asks. Before long, Angel returns carrying a silver tray bearing six glasses. She sets the tray down and leaves.

A half-hour of near silence follows until the elf returns accompanied by a wood elf in brightly colored cotton robes accessorized with various carved wooden blocks on a gold chain. The carvings are in the shape of odd creatures, presumably either Incan or Aztec deities.

Bailey asks the Mexican Priest to come join them at the table, the priest sitting on one end with Bailey on the other. The two male wood elves remain in the room, their guns at the ready. The priest says a prayer in Spanish and then uncorks the wine bottle that he has brought with him. The color of the wine is a deep burgundy. He pours an equal amount, approximately four ounces of liquid, into the six glasses. He recorks the bottle and puts the bottle back in his satchel.

The Priest then holds his hands above the glasses and states an incantation. The color of the wine in each glass begins to change. It first turns to a deep crimson red, a lighter red, a shade of pink, and finally becoming clear. He states another incantation and it now begins to darken again the reverse of the prior color change, now stopping at that point where it is a deep crimson red.

Chester looks on in wonder. Why is the wine changing colors? Is it some sort of truth serum now? He looks at the others, but it seems like they don't know what is happening either.

Bailey says, "The wine is mixed with an Elixir of Truthfulness which is now prepared for activation. When Father Herndadez motions for us to do so we will each consume the liquid. We will then join hands as he states a final command, after which for the next hour or until the link of hands is broken we will all be under obligation to speak the truth. Should any of us say something that is untrue all of us will know that to be the case."

Chester folds his arms. "I'm game. I was telling the truth earlier and this'll make it easier. What are we waiting for? You're going to drink, too?"

Bailey says, "All six of us will, otherwise the link will not work."

The priest makes a gesture and says, "It is time," in Spanish.

"Drink," Bailey states as they all pick up their glasses. They then join hands and the Priest states a final incantation, this time in Latin.

Bailey then says, "All right now Mr. Martin, what exactly is your story."

Chester begins, "I'm a deputy town Marshall for Promise City. Me and my friends were at war with the Cowboy Gang, especially Johnny Ringo. We tracked down to his hideout where he ambushed us. Ringo only got to shoot a couple of those named bullets before we killed him. Up until now, I had no idea you had made them for Ringo. Like I said before, I came to have you take a look at this weapon here. It had gotten dropped in a gunfight and the barrel's bent. Pierre wasn't able to fix it, but he recognized as one of your pieces. Jeff knew where you lived and Sonoma is here because we needed someone who could speak Spanish. Anything else you want to know?"

"Exactly how did you come to be in possession of a weapon made for Curly Bill? And what happened to Johnny Ringo? I heard that both had been killed but would like to hear the details of who and how. I am not seeking revenge, and have no great love for either men, I just want the information about my former customers."

"I heard Curly Bill was killed by the Earps. How his gun ended up in Jake's hands, I don't know. He gave it to me a couple months ago because I was the only one strong enough to use it without getting knocked on my backside. As far as Johnny Ringo, he wanted some books of his that we had. The others got them before I came to Arizona, so I don't know why they had them. Anyway, we didn't like the idea of helping a leader of the Cowboys, so we refused. He tried everything to get his hands on those books, but he couldn't get them. So he orders those bullets from you as a threat to Kate to get her to give up the books.

"We decide to put an end to the gang. We hit their hideout hard. Ringo comes after us in disguise. He shoots Ruby with a named bullet. Next he shoots at Nanuet, but misses. Jake and I then empty our revolvers into him."

Bailey glances towards Chester and Sonoma and asks, "And what became of the bullets bearing your names?"

Sonoma says, "The unfired ones for myself and Ginnie Flaherty are safely locked away where no one can get them."

Bailey says, "I hope that you understand I was doing a job for a client. I was not taking sides in your war. I am sorry to hear that your friend Ruby perished before Ringo could be brought down but am glad to hear the rest of you survived.

Know this though, I would never willingly participate in harming a child. I have many children of my own and the loss of one to a bullet is something a parent should never endure. The bullet customized for Ginnie Flaherty would not have struck her, the magic on that shell was reversed so that even if fired at point blank range it would have deflected harmlessly away from her."

Chester says, "I'm wearing it around my neck. I'll show it to you when we can get our hands free. I figure, if there's going to be a bullet with my name on it, I want to know where it is. You misunderstood me. Ruby's still alive. She was hit, but through the grace of the gods, she was healed. So none of your bullets did its job, Mr. Bailey. You must be disappointed.

Let's not put that to the test, though. Did you know beforehand that one of the bullets was for a child? If you did, then why do a job for someone willing to kill a child?"

"I merely make tools for my customers to use. How they use them is not of my concern. Of course I knew that it was for a child, my wizards needed to pull the image of each recipient from Ringo's mind. That was why I reversed the spell on the bullet for the child."

Bailey's eyes grow cold and with anger in his voice he states, "As for my willingness to work for Mr. John Peters Ringo I would suggest that you get off of your moral high horse Deputy Martin, it does not bear up to the facts. Before I made those bullets for him Mr. Ringo sat right here with Father Hernandez and myself and explained the situation after we had consumed some of the very same wine.

He did not want to actually harm any of the recipients of those bullets, but he needed to have his possessions back for the war that Wyatt Earp was initiating. Your friends had broken into Ringo's home and stolen those items from him. He even presented the keeper of those items with a receipt showing that he had gotten them legally and was still refused. He offered to let your friend keep the majority of the items and she still refused. He did not know what else to do. He saw his last resort was to threaten her friends.

But I for one have no sympathy for any woman who puts worldly possessions, stolen possessions no less, above the life of her own child. You sir may be a friend of this woman but to me her actions are repugnant."

Chester tenses and his eyes narrow. "As far as Ringo not wanting to harm anyone, Ruby would have to disagree. I don't know anything about how they got those books or what sort of proof he offered. Kate must have had good reasons for wanting to keep those books out of his hands."

"But she is not here to express those and it appears that you were only told part of the story. You may want to take that into consideration the next time you start shooting off your mouth and making accusations about people who have invited you into their homes."

Sonoma states, "I believe that many people here have only portions of truth and each has needs that the other may fill. I have seen the books that were the topic of this issue with Mr. Ringo. Although those books may have been purchased by Ringo at one point they were never truly his for he purchased stolen property. They were stolen from their original owner whom was found because of some of the personal items that were also there. She personally gave them not to Ringo but to Mrs. Kale.

The reason that the stolen books were not returned to Ringo when he demanded them was because the ones he wanted would have been dangerous in his hands. He had no trouble with the idea of placing innocents, including children, in danger as a means to an end and would not have thought twice about using the knowledge in them to control and destroy the town if necessary. He chose a public forum which included the children in town to threaten the group at and I doubt that there would have been little regret from him if a child had taken a bullet in the crossfire.

Mrs. Kale had decided that it would be better to destroy the knowledge that those books contained; a difficult thing for a teacher to do, than to put a child in danger and was overruled. The "child" is a force in her own right and removed herself from the safest place her guardian could have put her because she believed that she may have been needed if a fight broke out.

The work you have produced sits in front of you. It is in the good hands of an honest open-minded lawman who does not see what you do as and evil thing. He seeks to have it repaired so that he can protect the children of a growing city from those who wish to cause it harm. He counts among his friends not only whites but the Indian. You created a bullet for myself and my family and many others. I do not believe I have ever met a person who is so race blind as Chester and that is something I am happy to have in the law on my side.

You have need of information on metals and samples that may be useful in your work. The people this man calls friends who you provided bullets to kill own much land in Cochise county including mines. They count among their friends proficient dwarven miners who have access to ores from one of the most magical places in the area.

Now you boys can continue to fight, stay angry, suspicious and play with your guns, or you can stop threatening each other and think about what you can each do to make things work for both of you."

Bailey turns to Jeff and asks, "Mr. Mills, you claim that you are not here under orders from your Colonel Sherod Hunter?"

Jeff replies, "Absolutely, I want nothing more to do with the man. His idea for a New Confederacy once made sense but that time has now long gone by. He needs to accept the fact that the South lost the war and the United States will forever remain a united country. Inciting another war would just rain down death upon him and those foolish enough to follow him."

Bailey says, "I tend to agree with you. Has he approached you with his current plan?"

Jeff states, "Of course he has, his Lieutenant Colonel Markus Jackson approached me just last month. His new scheme is founded upon my finding and giving to him Jefferson Davis's hidden gold. I have told him no, but he appears unwilling to take no for an answer."

Bailey responds, "I can sympathize. He needs your cooperation to make his plan occur and then mine to implement it. He wishes for me to mass-produce for his army the repeating rifle prototype that was offered to the Confederacy towards the end of the war. He wishes to use the awe-inspiring weapons to suppress the thousands of high elven Indians, wood elven Mexican and human Texans that he expects will object to being displaced to make way for his New Confederacy. I too have refused him, but he continues to persist in bothering me about it."

Chester interrupts, "Can't your wizards make him forget about you? Or can you tell the authorities and have him arrested?"

"Deputy Martin, Colonel Sherod and I served together during the war. While I may disagree with his current plans and choose to not participate in them, I still consider him a close personal friend. I would neither commit a magical attack against him or seek his arrest. As for the authorities, he resides in Mexico and has befriended the Mexican President, I would say that he does not have to worry about arrests."

Pierre Jaquet interjects, "Mr. Bailey, that rifle which you spoke of, would that be the same one that my mentor Gerard Bonet LaPointe worked with you to make special magical ammunition for? He had with me consulted me on that for my expertise. I admit that I was thoroughly baffled."

Bailey replies, "Yes it is the one. It took the two of us well over a decade of working together to make ammunition that would reproduce the effects that Lee and Davis had both witnessed. And it was only last year that I was able to finally duplicate the rifle barrel, after a Spanish chemist created an alloy durable enough to withstand the continuous firepower, although our new metal is still weaker than that contained in the prototype."

Chester whistles. "He has friends in his places, indeed. I see where that's a problem. Can you talk him out of this New Confederacy? I guess you've already tried. Isn't there anything the US government can do to settle with him?"

Bailey replies, "The United States Government is already involved. His plan involves a land swap, much of which has already been secretly negotiated with members of President Arthur's Cabinet. His New Confederacy will include parts of western Texas, eastern New Mexico and the Indian Territory. In return the United States will receive from Mexico the Baha Penninsula, sections of the Sonora Province south of Arizona, and land along the Gulf of Mexico below the current border of Texas." 

"Interesting. Hunter gets his new country. The US regains the land area it's losing to the New Confederacy. What does Mexico get out of this? It's losing a big part of its area. It doesn't even get any part of Texas back. Is there going to be a peace treaty, too? I can't imagine the President agreeing to this without one."

"Yes, a Peace treaty would be part of it. What the Mexican President gets out of it is Jefferson Davis's gold, valued today at somewhere between three and four million dollars. The deal is also dependent upon a demand from the Mexican President that some eighty-five reputed Mexican prisoners and fugitives now living within the United States be extradited back to Mexico to stand trial. I've seen the list of names. You may find it interesting that the names include the Figures family of Pedro, Dorita and Sonoma."

Chester tries to keep his tone light. "What did they do that Mexico wants them back? They own a saloon. How they could have done anything that would make them important to Mexico?"

“As with many of my people we have long lives and can acquire many enemies in that time. During his lifetime my great-grandfather has had many adventures. In some ways he has become powerful because of them. The Mexican president fears him and those of his blood because of the threat he perceives in us. To stand the two men side by side you would see a strong visual relation to each other, they are a mirror of each other, however the president looks to be a younger version of my Great grandfather. During the time where the president was coming into power my family opposed his rule. My grandmother and great uncle died in one of the battles they were involved with. With power often comes fear and corruption; that fear drove my family from Mexico and the corruption placed us on a list of criminals. I do not remember much about what happened as it was kept from me but I do remember running and finding a new home in Promise City. If the president finds an old man, a cook, a guitar player and a shepardess a threat that is his right, but I will not return to Mexico to be killed nor will my parents. I will not speak for my great grandfather as his will is his own and he will create the destiny for himself that he wishes. That is a lesson I have learned well over the years.

Bailey states, "You show great wisdom for one so young."

He then comments, "I merely brought that up as a point of information. As I said before, I have no interest in joining this New Confederacy. As incentive for me to do so he has offered to make this location where I reside now be in the country of my choosing, as the proposed border to Mexico, the United States and the New Confederacy would be somewhere in this immediate region. I told him I do not care what country I am in as long as I am left alone."

Chester says, "Wow, Sonoma. I had no idea. If I'd known that we would have found someone else to translate for us. You took a big risk coming here." He turns to Bailey. "So now what are you going to do? We didn't come here to kill you. Pierre wanted to meet you and I just wanted to get the gun fixed."

Bailey says, "Ah yes. Curly Bill's gun. So Mr. Martin, you say that of your group you were the only one with the strength to use Mr. Brocius' weapon. I believe that Mr. Mills has sufficient strength for it."

Jeff says, "Sir, first of all, I wasn't with them when they had need to use it. Secondly, I would not wish to have anything to do with such a weapon. The United States Army has been looking for a reason, any reason, to arrest me. If I were seen carrying a unique weapon they would that as their excuse."

Bailey replies, "Ah, then that definitely would not work, especially since this particular weapon uses stolen United States military ordinance for its ammunition."

Chester laughs. "Yeah, but they're from the Navy, so that's fine by me. I doubt the squids miss them. I guess there's no way to get more ammo legally, then."

Bailey turns back to Chester and says, "Not really, it was Curly Bill who had the connection, some Naval Officer in the Quartermaster service stationed in Galveston. He originally had three cases of the ordinance so there may still be some hidden somewhere. I could also make my own shells for it, although they don't work quite the same as that of the Navy.”

“Mr. Martin, I appreciate the candor that you and your associates have expressed and apologize for my suspicions about you. You must admit however that I had just cause for my initial thoughts, given that two of the people I made targeted bullets for suddenly arrived unannounced on my doorstep."

"Not a problem, Mr. Bailey. Lucky for us, you have a cooler head than me. I might've taken shots at us if I were in your position. Thank you for being on the up-and-up with us about the bullets. You didn't have to tell us. You were doing a job, nothing personal. I won't tell my friends about this."

Thank you sir, I appreciate it. Now Mr. Martin, You are a much smaller man than Curly Bill was. Using the weapon in its current form must be somewhat problematic for you. I believe I can construct some necessary modification to make the hand cannon your weapon instead of his. It would probably take me a day or two to do so, during which you and your associates are welcome to stay here as my guests."

"I still have a few shells left. If you can make more, I'd appreciate it. I'm a bit uneasy about having the stolen shells, actually. When I fired the gun without bracing, it knocked me on my backside. Having you adjust it for me is more than I hoped for. Thanks for offering. Sonoma, Jeff, Pierre, do you mind if we stay for the extra time?"

Chester's companions indicate that they are willing to stay a short while. Bailey says, "Knocked you on your backside, no surprise there. Curly Bill was a mountain of a man. Couldn't shoot worth a damn either, which is why he needed such an overwhelming weapon that it was near impossible to miss."

He says, "I'll have Angel cook your friends up some food while you and I get started on the weapon. Before we do, is there anything further that any of you wish to discuss while we are still linked?"

Jeff says, "I think you covered most of it. I was curious how you fit into Colonel Hunter's scheme, his man Marcus Jackson implied that you were fully on board."

Bailey replies, "That is no surprise, Hunter gave me the impression that you were diligently looking to get him the gold."

Pierre says, "Sir, I would it be possible for me work directly with you while I am here. I....have some minor skill in the manufacturing of special ammunition."

Bailey states, "I believe that can be arranged, an extra pair of hands can always help."

Chester says, "Does that change things, now that you know the truth? And thank you for doing this for us."

Bailey says, "Yes, it changes things all right. I'm now willing to help you folks, if this was part of that New Confederacy I wouldn't."

“Would you know what type of reward the Mexican President has put on my head? Or those of my family?” Sonoma asks.  “If I end up dead I'd like to know what kind of money my friends might be able to collect once the deed is done. Also I would ask if you know of anymore of the bullets that might be floating around with our names on it. Or if you know of any bounty hunters that may have already picked up the challange of tracking us down.

And Chester who else would you have been able to trust not only to translate for you but with your secrets as well? I really had little choice about coming but came gladly just the same.”

"You speak the truth, Sonoma. I'm also glad you came along."

Bailey says, "I have no idea, nor any interest in knowing. Death is an ugly business and not one I'd care to get directly involved in. But since I saw your name on that list, and those of I presume your parents, I felt that you had a right to know. You would be wise to avoid what passes for the Authorities of this country.

I am under the impression that this was a matter strictly with Mr. Ringo. The bullets were for the two of you, the aforementioned West, Nanuet and Ginnie, and a man named Conrad Booth.

I will do what I can to offer you safety while you are here. A good host could do no less."

Sonoma adds, “We also have not spoken of payment for services that are to be rendered I have see that you have some livestock.  I have some slight gifts with them if you would like to take advantage of that as part of the payment.”

"That would be welcomed. The flock is mostly goats, but we have a few sheep and one cow. My family is growing; Angel and I now have fourteen children. What can I say? The nights get cold down here."

Chester says, "Seeing as how Ringo’s dead now, I guess that's at an end. Can you give us your word that you won't take any more jobs against us again?"

"I will not do any similar jobs in regards to the four of you present. Should somebody ask me to I will tell them that you were guests in my home and that I count you as among my friends. I also will take no job targeting a child. Your other associates I do not know. They have previously made trouble against dangerous men who may seek out my services, and may be inclined to act similarly again. In regards to them I will make no such assurances."

Chester sighs. "I guess that's the best I could hope for. Thank you for that. Is there anything I can do while we're waiting. I'm not a gunsmith, though, but I'm pretty good with horses."

Bailey replies, "Angel has been after me to fix the fence posts around the goat pen and also to string her up a new clothes drying rack. I prefer to work with a forge than carpentry. Maybe you could take care of those things for her."

"I have some small skill swinging a hammer and saw. I'd be glad to. When should I get started?"

Bailey replies, "We can get started this afternoon. First I will need to get some clay impressions of your hands to make the proper grips for the weapon. Then I'll give you to Angel to put you to work. We probably should end this spell now unless you have any more questions."

Chester looks at his companions. "Anyone else have any more to say? I have the answers I wanted." Jeff, Pierre, and Sonoma say no. He faces Bailey. "We're OK, Mr. Bailey. If you don't have anything more, We're done."

"Then we're finished here." Bailey nods to the priest and releases his hands from the others. "Let's have some lunch before we get to work."


----------



## orchid blossom

New Toys

The remainder of Thursday and all day Friday go rather quickly. Angel indeed has a considerable amount of carpentry work for Chester and Jeff to do during that time. Sonoma works with the animals and livestock as well as time playing with the fourteen-or-so Bailey children. Pierre and Bailey are inseparable. On the second day they are joined by a pair of wood elvan wizards who assist with the creation of the work in progress.

At dinner Friday night Bailey says that he will be finished with the projects for all of them. "All?" Jeff asks.

Bailey replies, "Yes, you each should be rewarded for you assistance, friendship and loyalty.

For Sonoma I am modifying a revolver originally made for my wife Angel designed for a female elf of their height and frame. She should find it easy to use.

For Pierre my wizard friends have helped make replacements for some of the special ammunition that the Cowboys took from him.

For you Mr. Mills I have also made some special ammunition, for that old cap-and-ball revolver that you seem so fond of. I dare say any foes you raise it too will have greatly underestimated you.

And for you Mr. Martin, the hand cannon will now be your own. Tomorrow after dawn we can ride out along the coast a short ways and try it out.

You should plan on resting for most of tomorrow and departing tomorrow before sunset, to cross back along the desert at night. I have asked my wizard friends to return and they will mask you with magical protections to help keep you safe."

Saturday, May 13th, 1882.

The Bailey household awakens at dawn. Bailey's two male wood elf associates get ready to accompany the gunsmith. Jeff and Pierre have also decided to go with Chester and Sonoma on this trip.

Bailey and the two elves each have on a gunbelt with a pair of revolvers. Bailey also has a third revolver in a shoulder holster. More interestingly however are the three identical rifles that they each place over their shoulders with a shoulder strap.

The rifles are of carbine length, with a shorter barrel than most rifles commonly used. The entire weapon was made of metal, even the stock. The most peculiar aspect was a curved metal compartment protruding forward from beneath the weapon. Jacques asks, "Is that the repeater I've heard so much about?"

Bailey replies, "Yes, the one I'm holding is the original prototype, the others are my reproductions. We used these against the local warlord's troops a few years back and they've kept him away since. So I wouldn't venture far from my home without them."

A burro with filled saddlebags is taken from the corral and Bailey leads it as they walk until they reach a spot on the beach around a mile south of the house where a half-dozen old and slightly waterlogged rafts are anchored at distances ranging for 100 to 2000 feet from the shore.  

One of the wood elves, a young man named Julian, hands his rifle to Bailey.  He then strips down to a pair of shorts, fastens a sack from the burro’s bag onto his belt, and then dives into the ocean.   At each raft he sets up a wooden frame.  From the bag he takes out three-foot square red cloths, which he fastens onto the frames.   The cloths are initially saturated with seawater but quickly dry in the breeze, pulling tight inside each of the frames. The elf swims back, dresses and takes back the rifle.  

Bailey begins with Sonoma, teaching her how to hold the unique double-action revolver and fire at the closest target. They do this for the next hour until she can manage to get all six rounds from a filled barrel to successfully hit the target.  

They then spend another half-hour firing at the next target, with him not satisfied until she manages to get half of the bullets from a barrel to hit it. He tells her that she will need to continue to practice but is at least now proficient enough to defend herself and protect her ranch.

After a short break for a mid-morning meal he says that he is now ready for Deputy Martin.   From the burro’s saddlebag are retrieved a pair of metal rods, each 42 inches in length and two-inches in diameter.   The top of each appears hollow at a glance.  Closer inspection show a quarter-inch of metal all around the tube-like shape which only goes down for three inches followed by another three inches of narrowing triangular indentation ending in a point.   The bottom of both rods shows a three-inch triangular spike atop a three-inch long and one-and-a-half inch part of the rod.   The bottom of one therefore sits easily within the other making a single six-and-a-half foot long rod.  

Another piece of metal is taken from the saddlebag, this consisting of an eight-inch diameter metal plate mounted atop a similar six-inch long base and triangular spike.   He explains how this sits atop either piece for use in driving it into the ground using a hammer, rock or other improvised tool.    

The other elf, an older man named Rialto, hands a sledgehammer to Chester who drives the rod down into the sand enough that the plate would be parallel his outstretched hands.   The plate and spike is then removed and replaced with a fourth and final piece, an iron frame designed to support the Hand Cannon from the weapon’s center.  He shows Chester how to attach the gun and tighten the bolts to hold the frame in place atop the stand.

The frame is made somewhat like a ship’s compass, designed to swivel both around as well as pivot up and down, with pins to then lock it into a fixed position.   Bailey says, “Setting this up will allow you to fire the weapon with the rod taking the brunt of the recoil rather than you.  It will also help hold the weapon steady and allow you to sight for better accuracy.”

With the gun still unloaded he has Chester practice on sighting the weapon at the various targets.   Bailey then retrieves from the burro’s pack a massive shotgun similar to the one that Chester had previously saw the hunter Big Jim carry, which Bailey calls a ‘Safari Elephant Gun’.   He then has Chester resight for the shortest target as he holds the massive shotgun parallel to Chester’s final firing solution and empties the first barrel.  He allows Chester to make adjustments and fires off the second barrel.  

They continue this for all six targets. Once the furthest target is accurately sighted to the best of Chester’s ability and the shotgun strikes the target he then has Chester load up the Hand Cannon with two live rounds. Chester fires the weapon, finding to his surprise that the frame absorbs almost all of the recoil and commenting to Bailey about that. The shot misses the target by a few feet to the left and slightly lower and continues onward a short while and then explodes when it strikes the water.

Bailey replies, “As to the recoil, you’ll feel it even less when grounded in solid dirt or rock rather than sand.   That shot was very good, the variance to the target was due to the specific differences between our two guns.   Based upon the accuracy of that shot please make what you feel are the necessary adjustments and try again.”  Chester does so, the shot hitting right on target as the entire raft is blow to bits.  

Bailey now carefully removes the upper rod from the lower one and hands the upper one to Chester.  He then has the elf place the spiked plate on the lower one. It is driven another six inches into the ground, after which the spiked plate is then removed.  

Bailey tells Chester, “You will not always have the luxury of standing, so you need to also practice using the weapon while lying down.   Keep it unloaded but move the gun and frame down and we’ll repeat the exercise with you lying down and aiming at the remaining five targets.  This time account for the fact that my weapon will be slightly lower and to the left of yours as you did with your last shot.”

They do this for all five targets, with Bailey’s shotgun blasts now striking low and to the left, hitting the raft on the three shortest targets.   Once the fifth is sighted he has Chester reload the weapon with two shells and fire.   The first is dead center, with the target and raft reduced to splinters.   Bailey says, “No need to waste the final shell, you appear to have mastered it.  Please unload the remaining armament.”  Chester does so.  The elf Julian then swims back out to collect the tattered targets from the four remaining rafts.

Chester is given the frame, spiked plate and both rods to carry back to the burro.   He finds them surprisingly lighter in weight than expected, a combined eight-to-ten pounds rather than twice that.  “What metal is this?” he asks.   

Bailey replies, “The triangular spikes are iron, and therefore easily replaceable, but the remainder of the stand and frame are made from the same alloy I’ve created to make the repeating rifles.  It is stronger and lighter than steel and able to take more punishment.”    

They return to the house where he has Angel mix up a special tea to allow them to all better sleep during the remainder of the day, to set off in the evening across the desert.

Once they are nearly ready to leave they join Bailey for a final meal after which he meets privately with each of the four.  With Sonoma he gives her four boxes, each with twenty regular rounds for her gun.   He then hands her a smaller box containing a dozen magical shells, explaining how they are designed to induce immediate unconsciousness to whomever they strike even if it is just a grazing wound.

When he meets with Chester he hands him a box containing a dozen of the triangular iron spikes saying, “Driving the rods into rocks will eventually wear down the spike points.  These should keep you in good stead as replacements.  You will need Pierre’s help to change the spikes as that requires a special magical incantation that I have taught him.”

He then hands Chester a metal flask explaining that, “You may not always have the extravagance of time to set up the stand and frame.   This flask contains an Elixir of Strength.   It will temporarily allow you to use the weapon two-handed.  The flask contains enough for four usages so be sure to only drink a quarter of it each time.”

They set off before sunset on Saturday the 13th.   Bailey has provided them with a better map across the desert, which will have them exiting the desert near a lightly forested hilly region around ten miles further north than where they had entered the desert.  

They travel throughout the night and are still crossing the sands when the sun rises.   They initially think they may have missed a landmark and wandered off the planned route but soon see the hills ahead.  It is 8:00 A.M. by the time they reach that territory and the couple of hours in the direct sun after a long night of travel leaves them and the mounts exhausted.

Thankfully the thin forests provide both shade and water, with cool steams flowing through.   The group rests there for the majority of the Sunday, alternating watch to make sure that none of the Warlord's men are anywhere about.  

They decide to set off mid-way through the night, to circumnavigate around the town of Minos.  They approach the city of Magdalina by mid-morning on Monday, May 15th.   The merchant friends who they traveled with are still at the city so the group decides to stay there for this day and evening. They have a fun night singing, drinking and dancing with their friends at one of the city's livelier Cantinas.  

There is much excitement as people in the Cantina spin yarns and tall tales.   The most exciting of these is about a recent sightings of earth monsters who rise up to the surface and eat livestock.  Nobody present has actually seen these creatures but most claim to know of farmers who have lost sheep, goats and even some cows.  

On Tuesday the 16th they leave Magdalina heading north to the Sierra El Peseo Mountains. They avoid the towns along the way as they had on the way south.  By nightfall they see the lights from border towns of Naco in the distance, and stop to make camp. 
The border is crossed shortly before dawn on Wednesday the 17th.  They take a slow wide circle to avoid Fort Huachuca, the mines along the river, and Tombstone.    As it gets close to evening the horses are beginning to show fatigue so they opt not to press on to Promise City, stopping in the village of Webb. Elisha Webb is happy to let they camp out near his store, as it allows him to sell them food for both dinner and breakfast.

They leave Webb at 8:00 A.M. on the morning of Wednesday, May 17th, arriving back at Sonoma's ranch a few hours later.   Flint is happy to see them and helps them tend to the horses while they take a short break.   Sonoma opts to stay at the ranch as they three men head off on the final mile of their trip.   They arrive back in Promise City at noon.


----------



## orchid blossom

“The Flagstaff Church”
Saturday, May 13, 1882
(Minerva & Nanuet)

The new church building is finally completed and Minerva is preparing to hold her first worship service in the building.  Arriving in town on the previous night’s stagecoach was the Greek/Roman Priest Demitrius Theopopulos, who is the chief aide to Bishop Costas Papandraus, the Deputy Administrator of the Greek/Roman Church in the Arizona, New Mexico, Wyoming and Utah Territories.  He has come to attend the service and also help with the dedication and consecration of the new building.

Minerva and her friends have spent the day moving her belongings into the little yellow house that sits beside the grand new ‘Church Of Olympus’. It is a cozy house, cheerful and inviting in appearance with its simple clean lines and wide porch that beckons the weary to sit for a spell and take cover from the blistering Arizona sun. Minerva stands before her new home dreaming of the days to come.  “I will place white wicker rockers on the porch and a little table that will hold a perpetually full pitcher of ice-cold lemonade straight out of my new ice-box. She grins. “That will surely lure them in and make them feel at ease. Oh, it’s such a perfect spot to perch and keep an eye on my flock.” She pictures her new love, Nanuet, and herself sitting on it in the pretty rockers where he will patiently assist her in carding yarn while together they greet their neighbors who stroll by as they go about their evening business.

Minerva is confident that they accept and respect her now as their spiritual leader and that they will come to her seeking advice and answers.  One of her parishioners had even presented her with a lovely carved plaque, which hung beside the gate announcing in flowery letters that the Pastor, Minerva Garcia Florencia abided here.  A burst of happiness erupted from her once more as she imagined her parishioners rushing through the gate of her little white picket fence, causing it to squeak on it’s hinges and slam shut with a satisfying slap as they hurried up the cobblestone walkway to share the news of their upcoming marriages or to excitedly announce the birth of their newest child. They would seek her blessing on such occasions and her wise council and words of comfort on others. She is ready for them and is divinely confident that she will serve them and her gods well.

She climbs the steps of the newly white washed porch and enters the parlor. ‘Her parlor’ she thrills at the thought. It is by far the largest room of the house and is dominated by an enormous stone fireplace, which takes up the entire back wall.  Upon its mantel sits her treasured statues of the Goddess Minerva and the God, Jupiter.

The room is well lit with 2 windows made of precious glass, another gift from a caring neighbor, she thinks. Luna sits beside one of these, perched upon her cage enjoying the evening breeze as she preens her feathers in contentment. An enormous throw rug covers the wooden plank floor and in the corner opposite Luna’s cage, is nestled a small piano,  which one of the more well too do residents of Promise City has donated. Of course Minerva didn’t actually play the piano but it added a nice touch to the room. She could see families gathered around it in camaraderie, caroling and sharing stories during the holidays and after services on Sunday. She was sure that when her friends came to call that maybe Kate or Jake would enjoy tickling its keys.

She wanders over to the piano and picks up one of several small tin types in oval frames that sits upon it. She treasures these most of all as they are all that she has left of her family. She sadly remembers the day that she grabbed them from the mantel of her room in Spain before she fled to America.

In the portrait she is standing beside a tall imposing man of dark olive complexion.  He stands somber and stiff, as was the custom of the time when a portrait was commissioned but she knew that this was not his normal demeanor. And although his lips were unsmiling as he stood for the portrait, he was unable to keep the spark of humor from his eyes. She looks into those dark twinkling eyes that she loved so much and notes that her own eyes hold the same mischievous look much of the time. “Oh ,Papa," she says aloud.  "I wish you could be here.  You would have loved Nanuet and all of my new friends." She brushes her fingers over the face in the picture. "We could have been free together, you and I, if you only would have listened to me and left with me before it was too late.” She brushes the melancholy away along with the tear in her eye and continues to examine the room.

It is a room meant for gatherings and meetings and so is brimming with furniture. Everyone had been so helpful, donating chairs, and couches and bric-a-brac, and although it was more furniture than she needed and gave the room a rather over-crowded appearance, she appreciated the symbolism of it.

She slowly walks around the room straightening items here and there and stops to finger one of the pretty little lace doilies, which Ginny had presented to her with such pride. She marvels at the patience and talent in one so young. "There is so much more to the girl than she lets on."

She moves to the kitchen where Nanuet finds her lost in thought, gazing out the window into the little yard beyond. “I will plant an herb garden by the steps. Perhaps Kate will be able to help me identify some of the local flora and Nanuet can tell me which plants are medicinal.  And I will hang a swing under the sheltering branches of that big mesquite tree over there.”  She smiles softly as she imagines the children, her own and others, laughing and screeching in delight as they push themselves higher and higher in an effort to touch the sky as she herself did as a child.

Nanuet watches the flicker of emotion cross her lovely face and quietly walks across the floor to wrap his arms around her tiny waist. He nuzzles her neck, taking in the perfume of her, before placing his chin upon the top of her head.  “What are you dreaming about my Spanish Flower? You are glowing brighter than the bear star in the heavens tonight.”

She sighs in contentment and leans her back into his sturdy frame. “Flowers, I was thinking that I must plant flowers along with the medicinal herbs.” She turns into his embrace her face shining with love and happiness.” Oh, Nanuet, I have never owned a home before, I have this incredible urge to dig and to plant, to shape this land and leave my mark upon it. For the first time in my life I dare to dream and risk putting down roots of my own. It is such a powerful feeling... to belong and to be loved and needed." She says wrapping her arms around his neck and brushing her hands through his hair.  “I was picturing our life together. Our friends... our babies... sitting together in our rockers.  It could not be more perfect. The gods have truly blessed us Mi Amor.”

Nanuet laughs a good natured chuckle before answering.  "Well I am not sure about sitting in rockers, I doubt you could sit still for too long, but it all does sound nice.  I too spent my entire life moving from one place to another, first in my role with the tribe, then on the hunt.  It is nice to have a place to call home and I think we have found our corner of the world, a spot where we can call home."  Nanuet takes Minerva's arms in his own and lowers them until only one is by his waist, he then turns to stand next to her placing his arm around her back and gazes out the window with her.  "Yes, I think our future is here."

They stand together watching the sky grow dim as they dream of the possibilities. As the room grows dark Nanuet's stomach begins to growl in hunger. Minerva laughs and gives him a little poke to the belly. "You are always hungry like a bear. Well we have an ice box full of food. We shall have a feast and an early bed time. I must get up early tomorrow for the church dedication and to meet with the bishop."

Nanuet smiles at Minerva's light hearted jest.  He rubs his noisy stomach as he replies.  "Feast and early bed it is.  Early bed for you anyways, I will find something to occupy my time until my reverie.  I will stay in your company until you are asleep though, that much I promise."

Minerva instructs Nanuet to set a fire in her new fireplace while she puts together a picnic from the bounty of food that her neighbors have left in her new ice box. She returns to the parlor with a large tray of food and a bottle of wine. The contented couple spends a quiet evening stretched out on the floor in front of the cozy fire dreaming of their future together and making small talk while they drink wine and feed one another tidbits of food.

"Would you like to have children someday? Mi Amor"

Nanuet stares blankly for a few moments and then cocks his head.  "To be honest with you, I had never stopped to think about it.  I can not see a reason why I would not, but I have worries about my ability to be a parent."

Minerva looks at him in surprise. "Why would you worry about being a parent? You are a good, honest man with a kind and gentle soul. You will make a wonderful papa."

"Well, I guess I just never took time to think about it.  I don't know how to teach someone values or... or even right from wrong.  I... I just... well it just made me think for a moment is all.  Sure, I would like to have kids someday, who knows, getting settled down and all, the time might be right in the not so distant future" Nanuet says with a wink and a smile.

Minerva smiles at him in contentment. I do love children, and making them is not so bad either." she teases. "Perhaps we could practice a bit?" Just as she says this there is a knock on the door. "Now who could that be at this hour?"

She stands and attempts to fix her hair and straighten her gown, which is quite wrinkled from lying in front of the fire in Nanuet's embrace all evening. As she crosses to the door she glances in a mirror, where she notes she still looks quite rumpled. She attempts to smooth her unruly hair a bit more but is unsuccessful. She shrugs her shoulders, plasters a polite smile on her face and opens the door to find the Bishop standing on the other side. She exclaims loud enough for Nanuet to hear "Padre! This is a surprise. I did not expect you until the morning."

She attempts to block his view of the parlor where her recent activities are quite evident. Nanuet, knowing that the white man would not approve, stands and quickly attempts to straighten his own clothing while hiding the evidence of their picnic. He scurries around the room and hides plates and glasses under cushions and behind the furniture.

The Priest Demitrius Theopopulos, who has asked Minerva to call him Trius, stops by to see how she is doing and her opinions on the new church building.

Trius says, "I had something I needed to talk to you about prior to the service.  I can come back tomorrow morning if that would be preferable."

"No that won't be necessary," she says hiding her discomfort and praying that Nanuet has managed to clean the room. "Por favor, come in." she leads him into the parlor. "This is Senor Nanuet, he has been quite helpful today. Can I offer you any refreshment? I have an ice box full of food courtesy of the townspeople. They have all been so supportive," she says as she makes her way to the kitchen and returns with cheese and bread and 3 glasses of wine. She takes a seat on the couch beside Nanuet and opposite the bishop's aide. "Now tell me how I can be of service.”

"Well, first of all Bishop Papandraus apologizes for not being able to be here himself for the dedication of the Church, he had a previous commitment at a Church in Utah.  But he is coming to the Arizona Territory right afterwards and asked that you meet him in Flagstaff.   I am to volunteer my services here in Promise City until you return."

"Si, I can do that. Should I pack a bag? Will it be an overnight visit?" she inquires and offers him the plate of cheese.

He replies, "I would suspect so.  To get to Flagstaff you'd have to take a stagecoach from either Tombstone or Wilcox."

"I will leave on Monday's stage then. Is there anything else that I should know?"

"Not that I know of.  I believe he wants to spend some time to further train you in clerical skills so you may want to give some thought as to what you might wish to learn."

"That is wonderful. Si, I will give it some thought. Gracias Padre. Do you think that the bishop will mind if Senor Nanuet travel's with me? He is a cleric also and it would be safer not to travel alone."

He replies, "It probably would be safer for you to have a traveling companion."

Minerva stands. "Well, I will see you in the morning then." She escorts him to the door. Burenas Noches."  After letting him out she turns to Nanuet and laughs. What did you do with all of the dishes?" He grins and points to the couch. "Well it is a good thing he didn't sit there!" she says as she lifts the cushion and begins to gather up the mess. "Will you come to Flagstaff with me?”

"If you wish me to then I will be there.  Is this part of normal church protocol?"  Nanuet helps Minerva clean up the mess left by their "picnic".

"I do not know. I have never been part of a church long enough to find out," she says thinking of her experiences in the north.

"I am so happy that you are coming with me," she says as she pulls the wine bottle and glasses out from under the couch. They move to the kitchen where Minerva stacks the plates. "It is late," she says as she wraps her arms around him. "Let us go sleep in the grove."

"The grove?  Well it is a nice night outside and I always sleep best out of doors.  Will the priest come back looking for you?  I don't want to be the cause of any trouble; I mean you just got this position recently."

Minerva kisses him lightly on the lips. "I do not think that he will be back this evening. It is quite late." Minerva and Nanuet walk under the brilliant night sky to the grove.  She is lulled to sleep by the mournful cries of the coyotes in the hills and the soft rustling of the night creatures scampering about in the bushes and trees.

Nanuet has a restless night; unable to enter reverie easily.  He is concerned that his relationship with Minerva might cause problems with her job as priestess.  ‘She is a wise woman and knows what she is getting into,’ he thinks.  But I can't help but think that there might be problems.

The night passes quietly and he spends most of the time watching Minerva sleep.  As soon as dawn comes Nanuet is up and about tending to the grove.  He sees Minerva wake and asks if there is anything he can do to help prepare for her sermon.

Minerva wakes excited about the day to come and does not notice the weary look or the dark circles about Nanuet's eyes. "No Mi amor, there is nothing to be done. The people have taken care of everything and have not even permitted me entrance to the church yet. I cannot wait to see what they have done. I must go home and prepare myself for services now but I will see you at the church at 7."  She kisses him gently and makes her way home in the dim morning light humming 'Nanuet's Song' as she watches Aurora put out the stars one by one.

Bong… bong… bong... bong… bong…. bong.  Minerva looks out her window at the tall white steeple of her church.  She quickens her pace and slips her new green vestment over her head along with the olive leaf pendant and, with deft hands, sits the Olive leaf laurel perfectly on her brow. She turns to the mirror and checks her reflection one last time before, with an enthusiastic bounce in her step; she closes the door to her new home and makes her way to her new church.

The large bell strikes for the sixth time, finishing its slow, resonant call to the town just as she reaches the enormous, ornately carved wooden doors of the 'Promise City Church of Olympus'. Luna seems to appear out of nowhere and lands softly on the young priestess’ shoulder. "Good morning my friend." Minerva smiles and taking a deep breath she squares her shoulders and together they enter the back of the church where they are greeted on either side of the door by the towering, oversized vases with ceramic depictions of Jupiter and Minerva which were graciously donated by Senor Gonzales.

Dwarfed by the scene before her, she stands in awe, momentarily feeling tiny and insignificant. The sight takes her breath away, and much like a fist connecting with an unsuspecting belly, with a whoosh, the air is forced from her lungs. Her soft “ahhhhhh” echoes around the chamber as she stands with her hands pressed to her stomach, taking in her surroundings. Tears spring unbidden to her eyes as she contemplates the enormity of the accomplishment and what it means to her and the people whom the gods have placed in her charge.

This church is truly a work fit for the gods with its high post and beam ceiling, polished, gleaming pews and brightly stained glass windows. The glass is magnificent, depicting the various gods reaching down from the Mount to either reprimand or reward their mortal children for various deeds.  The images are brought to life as the sun’s powerful rays cause them to shimmer and glow with a heavenly aura.

Humbly, she walks up the isle taking in the splendor of the room. She stops in front of the beautiful mosaic that Senor Jake had commissioned to honor Hermes. She admires the talent of the artist as she examines the lithe muscular form of the god. "This is a work of art. I am sure that it must have taken quite a bit of time to shape and place all those little tiles."  She reaches out and traces the winged sandals with her finger as her thoughts turn to the man who would go to such trouble and expense to have such a thing created. She knew what it had cost him to do such a thing. Oh, not in gold and silver, although she suspected that it must have cost him a pretty penny, but spiritually and emotionally it had cost him much, much more... and she smiled as she thought of it and of the man and who he was becoming even though he himself did not yet realize it. It was no coincidence that he was born on the Feast Day of Hermes.

Minerva continues to walk silently toward the front of the church absorbing the presence of her gods, her soft slippers gliding gracefully across the polished wooden floor making no sound to disrupt the spirits that now abide here.  She reaches the alter, stops and looks up to where the townspeople have hung her tapestry of the ‘12 Powers of Olympus’ in a place of honor behind the altar. She stands proudly and perhaps a bit arrogantly before it and breaks the silence.  “I have done as you have commanded.”  She says to the figures in the tapestry. “Your will is done. I hope that you are pleased. It was not a simple task to get them to set aside their differences and acknowledge one another as brother and sister. They have worked hard to build you a place of worship worthy of your greatness.  Bless them and reward them well for their faithfulness.”

She turns from the tapestry and taking up her flute where she has set it upon the alter, sits upon her pillow and softly plays a tune to appease the gods while she waits for the bell to strike 7, calling the town to worship.

Nanuet heads to the Lucky Lady and retrieves his best clothes.  He washes and then rebraids his long hair, taking extra time to make sure it was done properly.  He had a light meal and then headed over to the church just before 7:00.

Minerva sits quietly, no longer finding her vestal virgin mantra appropriate, and watches the awed reactions of the congregation as they enter the church. Their reverence is evident in their hushed tones as they whisper to one another, unlike the light easy banter that went on when services were held in the town hall.  She notices that Nanuet and most of the rest of her friends have arrived and it is obvious by their expressions that the building is far more impressive than they suspected it would be also. Minerva stands and greets the congregation warmly, thanking them for all of their hard work and calling on the gods to bless their future endeavors before turning the podium over The Bishops aid, Padre Demitrius Theopopulosto.

The Priest praises the town for all of their hard work in constructing such a fine structure in a very short period of time.   He says that the gods will reward the town for their efforts.   He thanks the deities for bringing Minerva to Promise City and says that the people of the town should not attempt to second guess the god's wisdom in doing so.

He then launches into Sermon, beginning by referencing the previous month's Festival to Dionysus.   He says that the town should continue to honor the gods such.   He then speaks of the gods, specifically the Roman deity Saturn, god of the harvest.

He tells of how Saturn brought about the Golden Age to Italy and the ancient world, which became a time of peace and happiness among everyone.   He then speaks of the great celebration called Saturnalia was held every winter to remember the Golden Age.  The theme of the celebration was equality and that no being is better than another. While the celebration was going on, prisoners and slaves were released and wars were postponed. And everyone gave and received gifts.

He then makes an analogy to the world of 1882, saying how within the lifetimes of most present the country was torn asunder by war brought about through inequality.   The fourteenth amendment to the United States constitution declared equality for those of Ogrish blood.   He then says, "But equality to one race has not flowed over to that of other races, where fear and mistrust still exist.   I see but one elf sitting here this morning, where there should be many, as they are plentiful in your community.  There are also those of the Orcish race who are considered full citizens of this town yet are unwelcomed by many.   I urge you to extend the hand of friendship to those who wish to be here with you in this fine community."

There is a fair amount of silence during his sermon.   He concludes by asking the congregation to stand and sing a song to the gods.   While he is doing so several people walk out of the service with looks of disgust on their faces, among them Rebecca King, Bill and Peg Watkins and Derek Avery.  Doctor James Eaton also looks annoyed, but remains and sings the song along with his wife Beth and their two sons.

The priest then turns the service over to Minerva.

Minerva notices Mrs. King, the Watkins and Avery storm out of the church and smirks to herself. ‘The air smells much fresher in here all of a sudden.’

"Thank you Padre for those most eloquent words. May the gods will be done."  She says closing prayers and commands her flock, in the name of the gods, to go forth and treat their neighbors regardless of race or occupation as family and encourages them to invite the rest of the community to next weeks services. Assuring them that the gods will reward them for doing 'Their' work. She closes the service by sitting on her pillow and softly playing her flute.  When all have filed out she meets with the priest and Nanuet. She gets instructions from the priest as to when they should leave, when they should meet with the Bishop and where they should stay when they arrive in Flagstaff.

Nanuet's cheeks redden at the priest's mention of him.  He smiles shyly and sits up straight, his eyes wandering to Minerva.  He thinks about the things that she has shown him and how she has opened his mind and heart to her Gods.

When the service concludes he takes a moment to shake hands with several people as they leave, trying not to say much but to greet everyone who wishes it.

He then joins Minerva in a discussion with the Bishop's aid to get further instructions on their journey.

The Bishop tells them to travel to either Tombstone or Wilcox and from there to take the train to Flagstaff by way of Scottsdale and Phoenix.  He says for them to lock up Minerva's house tight, that he will continue to stay at his room at the Promise City Hotel while he looks after the church.

Nanuet walks Minerva home to assist her in packing. Minerva chats about what is to come and what must be done as they walk.  "I do not think that we will be gone long and I would rather not sit in a stuffy stage coach. Why don't we ride our own horses to Tombstone. I haven't ridden Shadow recently and I'm sure he would enjoy the exercise."

"Sounds good to me.  I think things have been quiet enough lately that it should be safe.  Just means you have to pack light is all," Nanuet finishes with a chuckle.  "We should have no trouble finding stabling for them there.  They will probably enjoy the ride as much as us."

Minerva and Nanuet finish packing. Nanuet waits while Minerva changes out of her robes and into her riding skirt. She places her hat upon her head and they leave, locking the house up tight. She mounts her horse and turns to Nanuet, "It will be good to get away where we are not known," she says smiling mischievously. She eagerly spurs her horse out of town with Nanuet close on her heels.


----------



## orchid blossom

Old Acquaintences

The ride between Promise City and Tombstone is a familiar one for both of them and today's journey proves to be less problem filled than some of those trips before.    About half-way there they cross paths with the Wells Fargo Stage, returning to Promise City, with Chuck Nevers tipping his hat towards the couple.

Nanuet cringes as they reach the spot where he had Chester had been ambushed and captured two months earlier but today there are no problems at that section of roadway.     They arrive in Tombstone at approximately 4:30 P.M.

Nanuet and Minerva make their way over to the train station and purchase tickets to Flagstaff before securing a hotel room for the night. As they make their way to the hotel Luna glides down and lands on Minerva shoulder. "Buenas Tardes, Luna." she says scratching her affectionately between the shoulder blades. "Where have you left Maska?"

Nanuet concentrates to see if he can sense Maska's presence.  He can sense that she is nearby but most likely hunting.  "Maska's around, she is trying to locate her supper I believe."

"Let us find the hotel that we stayed at during our previous visit. I have some rather fond memories of their tub," she laughs.

Nanuet and Minerva stop at the O.K. Corral to board their horses for the next several days. They then make their way up to the Grand Hotel which is part of and adjacent to Big Nose Kate's Restaurant, the finest eating establishment in town.  The clerk waits on them and gives them a key to an available room, which turns out to be the same room that they stayed in during their previous trip in April.

"Well at least we know the tub doesn't leak," Nanuet says with a wink and some mild blushing.  

They enjoy a nice meal at the restaurant, both consuming a bit too much alcohol and retire to the room to enjoy each other's company.

Minerva stops and turns Nanuet to face her before they enter the room. She wraps her arms around him and kisses him passionately; she pulls back and plays with the tie of his vest. "Do you remember what you said the last time that we were here, Mi Amor?"

He opens the door to the room and it is a repeat of the scene from their last visit to Big Nose Kate’s. Flower petals are strewn about the room on the bed and in the fragrant steaming bath.

Nanuet's face cracks with a wide grin as he sees the room decorated as it had been not so long ago.  He thinks back to what he said the last time the room was decked out in the same fashion and blushes.  "I know this will probably get me in trouble but I admit I do not remember what I said exactly, although I can assure you I meant what I said." he says stumbling over the words trying to avoid Minerva’s gaze.

Minerva laughs at his discomfort. "You told me that the 'next time' I could take care of everything! Do you not remember charging by me like a crazed bull to get to the desk clerk the last time we visited? Now it is my turn and I shall take care of everything," she says pushing him into the room with her body and kicking the door closed  behind her with her foot while she works on removing his vest.

The awkwardness he was feeling at not being able to remember vanishes as quickly as it had come.  He slips out of the vest with Minerva's help and returns the passionate kiss she had given him earlier.  He nuzzled her gently and then lifted her easily off her feet.

Minerva laughs. "I am the one who is supposed to take care of everything," she says wiggling out of his arms. She quickly removes her garments and effortlessly picks up Nanuet and slips him into the tub. She quickly climbs in after him.

Nanuet is shocked for a moment as Minerva scoops him off his feet.  He doesn't struggle, but laughs as she slips him into the tub and smiles as she joins him.  "Minerva you never cease to amaze me.  Your beauty, your strength, your brilliance.  I love you Miss Florencia, more and more each day."

"As I do you. Now you just relax." She says picking up the cloth and soaping it up. "I shall take care of everything."

Nanuet had never been in a situation quite like the one he was in now, but then again he had learned that Minerva would introduce him to many new experiences.  He did his best to relax and allowed Minerva to take care of him.

The following morning Minerva places Luna in her cage and makes her way to the train station with Nanuet.

Monday, May 15th, 1882, 10:30 A.M.

Purchasing tickets for the train to Flagstaff proves to be easy but boarding the trains becomes more difficult as the train’s conductor insists that the wire cage housing Luna must be placed in the baggage car.   Minerva adamantly refuses and both the Tombstone Depot Manager and train’s engineer become involved in the discussion.  

Concessions are only made due to Minerva being a priestess on official church business, so the end result is that Luna is allowed to travel with them and only provided that she does not annoy any of the other passengers.   Minerva assures them that the owl will not be any trouble.  

At 12:45 P.M. the train they are riding on stops at its destination at the train depot, which services the adjacent communities of Phoenix, Scottsdale and Tempe.   Nanuet and Minerva have a little more than a two-hour before the northbound train to Prescott and Flagstaff departs.

"Well it seems like we have a couple hours before we leave again, shall we check out this town, perhaps get something to eat?  Maybe you can let Luna stretch her wings if she need to."

"Si, that is a fine idea. Let us get you some lunch!" she says looking around for a likely spot to procure a meal.

They travel a short distance from the train depot to the Cactus Flower restaurant.  The specialty of the day is barbequed beef ribs, roast corn on the cob and a wheat bread with strawberry jam.

Nanuet and Minerva eat their fill, and Nanuet procures some extra food to bring with them.  After that they wander around a little bit keeping fairly close to the train station so that they are not late for their departure.

At around 2:15 P.M. they are still waiting for the outbound train north to pull into the station for the departure at five minutes before 3:00.  Nanuet and Minerva are just sitting around minding their own business when Nanuet spots trouble.

A group of six male Indians are approaching from down the street.  All six are attired in standard western garb, leather boots, wool/cotton blend pants, cotton work shirts and leather vests or coats.   Rather than cowboy hats they are all wearing patterned cotton bandanas across their heads, the pattern being a common one worn by the Western Apache.

That these men are trouble isn't just a guess, Nanuet knows it for a fact, as he recognizes four of them.  One universal commonality of nearly all races is that there are bullies who prey upon the weak.  That was the case with Nanuet's people as well.  As a teenager he and other loners were always picked on by this older pair of Yavapai brothers, Naumkeag and Nesenkeag.  The problem was exacerbated when the white men combined the tribe with the Western Apache and those boys found kindred spirits with a pair of Apache bullies named Kokokehas and Pakesso, with Pakesso becoming the leader of the pack.

Nanuet reflects back on the quartet.  At least none of them are related to him, so Kajika's spell will prevent them from remembering him.   Nanuet had always tried to avoid them, but stood up to them whenever they picked on his cousin Nakomo.  Nakomo was a skinny little half-elf, the result of a union between Nanuet's aunt and a human tracker.   Last he heard these men were still living on the reservation near San Carlos, approximately ninety miles east of where they are now.  Obviously that was no longer the case.

Minerva can sense that Nanuet is unsettled when the group of elves comes into view.  He glares at them but doesn't move, just keeping an eye on them as they approach.

The six approach and glare at Nanuet and Minerva.  Pakesso gives Minerva a lecherous look and then whispers something to the Indian beside him, who Nanuet doesn't know.    They continue past for around thirty feet and then stop at another bench at the train depot, with Pakesso continuing to glare at Minerva.

Nanuet stands and paces then stares right back at Pakesso.

Pakesso stops staring.  After around ten minutes one of the Indians takes out a pocketwatch and says something to the others.  Naumkeag says in the Apache language loud enough for Nanuet to hear, "He better hurry up or we'll miss the train.  I'll see what's keeping him."

Naumkeag walks back the way they had come, walking by Nanuet and Minerva, and starts to head down the street.  He apparently then sees who he is looking for as he stops and yells in the Yavapai language, "Hurry up you slow-witted fool, you're about to made us late."

Nanuet glances down the street and sees an Indian boy in Yavapai clothing pushing an overloaded handcart filled with well-worn luggage and horse saddlebags.  As he gets closer Nanuet recognizes the boy as being his half-elf cousin Nakomo.

Nanuet turns to Minerva and says, "I'll be right back, please stay here."

Nanuet walks quickly forward happy to see his cousin and at the same time irate to see that he was still the target of these ruffians.

Minerva, although she cannot speak the language, recognizes the posturing of  bullies. She keeps an eye on them and her hand on her parasol, while Nanuet walks over to speak with the boy.

Naumkeag yells again in the native tongue, "Hurry it up stupid," as turns back towards his friends and walks by Nanuet.

Nanuet sees that one of the two wheels on the handcart is partially broken and lopsided, causing Nakomo considerable difficulty in pushing it.   Because of all the luggage stacked immediately before him the boy still doesn't see Nanuet, who is now only ten feet away.

Nanuet stops and glares at Naumkeag as he walks past him.  He knows that Nakomo will not remember him but he decides to take a chance and call out to him.  He yells out the Yavapi word for 'cousin' as he starts walking towards him again.

Nakomo stops and looks up.  He says, "Cousin?  You look very familiar, have we met before?"

"I cannot explain Nakomo, but I truly am your cousin Nanuet.  I know you don't remember me, and at some point I can explain.  I never realized you might have escaped the slaughter of our people before I left.  Why are you here with those hooligans?"

"Nanuet?   I was away with my human father when the other members of my elvan family were killed.   I do not remember you but I was very young then.   My father is now gone away.  I am with these men because without family they have been named by the tribal elders as my protectors."

Nanuet's face drops at young Nakomo's declaration that these men have become anyone's protectors.  "I am very pleased to know you are safe Nakomo.  Here, let me help you with your cart while we walk.  I see that it is broken and you are struggling with your burden."

Nanuet takes one side of the cart and they walk towards the train platform as he continues to talk.

"Do the elders realize that your 'protectors' treat you so poorly, use you as their slave?"

The boy says, "The Elders had to do something with me and these boys were the only ones around at all close to my age.  They are really not so bad now, they treated me much worse when I was younger they....."  He stops and stares at Nanuet and says, "I remember you now.  You used to protect me from them."

Nanuet smiles at the young elf's recognition of him.  "Come, let’s drop these off with the others and then I have someone I would like you to meet."

Nanuet continues to help him with the luggage and brings it over to the other 4 as they wait by the train tracks.

"Where are you headed now?" Nanuet asked his young cousin.

The six Indians eye Nanuet suspiciously as he assists the young half-elf get the luggage cart over to where they are standing.  They don't say anything when the boys walks slightly away with Nanuet.

Nakomo says, "We're taking the train to Prescott.   We're meeting with the Territorial Governor and a Government representative from the Office of Indian Affairs to discuss our grievances regarding the San Carlos Reservation."

Nanuet looks puzzled for a moment.  "None of the elders are going on such an important trip?  You should be honored to have been chosen for such an important task."

Nanuet brings Nakomo over to Minerva.  "Nakomo I would like you to meet my uh... my companion Minerva Florencia.  Minerva, this is my cousin Nakomo.  He is traveling to Prescott."

He smiles and says, "A pleasure to meet you Ma'am."

"None of us were chosen, the letter came addressed to the elders.  But Kemo works at the General Store and sorts the incoming mail.  He brought the letter to Pakesso instead.  Pakesso decided that he would make a better spokesman for the tribe."

An anger wells within Nanuet, but only Minerva can tell, anyone else looking at him would not see the emotion.  He steadies himself before speaking.

"These fools have no idea what they are doing.  Nakomo, if I confront them will you stand by what you have just told me?"

He replies, "They....they will beat me.  I should not have told you."

As they are speaking the northbound train pulls into the station.   Passengers begin to exit and porters open the baggage cars to unload.

Minerva smiles brightly and begins to extend her hand to express her pleasure at making his acquaintance, But  it is obvious that Nakomo is quite distressed, fear evident in every tense muscle of his body as he continued to address Nanuet.

Pakesso yells over to Nakomo, "Hey half-wit, stop bothering that Indian and help get that luggage on board."

Minerva does not know what they are discussing but recognizes the cold anger coiled tightly within Nanuet, ready to spring out and strike at any moment. She places her hand on her lovers shoulder in a calming gesture and replies evenly to the Indian boy. "Nakomo, do not be afraid. We will not allow you to come to harm."

As she says this one of the apache men yells, to the boy in a derogatory manner.  The young priestess stiffens and stops talking she stands tall and marches over to the bully with a cold fire burning in her eyes she demands. "I am the Priestess Minerva Garcia Florencia and I would like to know who you are that you should presume to speak to another in such a manner."

As they are speaking the northbound train pulls into the station.   Passengers begin to exit and porters open the baggage cars to unload.

"Nakomo, you don't need to be afraid of them, I will not let them treat you like that."  Nanuet stands with Nokoma remaining away from the other Indians.  He watches the situation with Minerva carefully.

Pakesso orders Naumkeag and Nesenkeag to, "Go get the kid."  The two brothers walk over towards Nanuet, Minerva, and Nakomo.   Naumkeag is surprisingly polite, as he addresses Minerva and Nanuet in English, "Sir, Ma'am, I apologize for the youngster's intruding upon your company."   Nesenkeag adds to Nanuet, "And thank you sir for your assistance with the cart, we will help the boy from here."

Nanuet wears a shocked expression on his face as Naumkeag speaks in polite, flawless English.  "Oh, he is no trouble, no trouble at all.  I am glad to be of assistance, but curious to know why you or none of your companions were helping since he is obviously carrying all of your luggage.  Also, why do your friends refer to him as a half-wit?  He seems like quite a remarkable young man to me.  I mean he must be if he has been sent by the elders to meet with the territorial governor at his young age!"

The expressions on the faces of both Indian brothers immediately change to anger.   Naumkeag grabs Nakomo harshly by the arm and exclaims in the Yavapai language "Stupid fool, what have you been telling this stranger?"  Nesenkeag tells Nanuet in English, "The boy is my responsibility you just mind your own business.  This is a tribal matter."

Nanuet responds in Yavapi, "I understand it is a tribal matter, but I don't understand how you were chosen to represent the tribe.  Take your hand off my cousin, he is not property and should be treated better!"  Nanuet's voice rises in anger towards the end of his statement.

"Cousin?" Nesenkeag replies in the native tounge.  "All of his elvan family were killed, how could you be his cousin?"

Nakomo declares, "He is, I remember him.  He went away a long time ago and was not with the family when they were attacked."  

Naumkeag gestures towards Minerva and states in the Yavapi tongue, "And you associate with the stinking humans instead of your own people, no wonder you stand up for this half-blood.   You are not fit to call yourself one of our tribe."  

The angry posturing has caught the attention of the other four elves who start to walk in that direction.

Nanuet speaks in English so that Minerva can understand.  "You will regret that you said that.  I am more fit to be a Yavapi than you will ever be.  What did you tell the elders you were doing when you left for your little journey here?  Don't you think the territorial governor will expect more than a few ruffians showing up at his doorstep?"

Pakesso arrives and walks directly between Nanuet and Nasenkeag, stating in English "What transpires here?"

Nasenkeag gestures to Nakomo and says, "The boy claims this is his cousin.  The boy also told him about our planned visit to Prescott."    

Pakesso walks directly up to Nanuet's face, getting within inches of him.  He states, "I am not sure what lies the child told you, but my advice to you is that you mind your own business.   There are six of us and but one of you."

"You can try and bully me all you want Pakesso, I remember you even if you don't remember me.  What you are about to do is wrong, you put our tribe in jeopardy.  And the way you treat this boy is wrong.  He should not be punished by you because of his parent's decisions.  He chooses the way of the elf, you should embrace him and protect him, not bully him."

Pakesso replies, "We do protect him, in fact the elders have named us as his protectors.   You are sticking you nose into matters that are none of your concern."    

Naumkeag points out to Pakesso that the northbound train is now boarding.   Pakesso tells him companions, "Each of you grab your own luggage and get on the train.  We can waste no further time with these people.  Naumkeag still has his hand gripped around Nakomo's arm as he reaches for a saddlebag with the other arm.

"Let him go." Nanuet says calmly.  "Just because the elders have named you his protectors does not mean that you are doing the task.  If they knew how you were treating him you would regret it!"

"You are quite mistaken," Minerva says, the fury evident in her expression.  "There are two of us... and Nakomo is coming with us." Minerva says blocking his path.

Naumkeag says, "Out of my way woman I have a train to catch".  He continues to walk forward, his hand still gripped on Nakomo, despite Minerva being in his path.  She continues to hold her ground and he swings up his saddlebag at her to knock her out of his way.

Minerva steps back to avoid being hit with the bag. Furious at being assaulted she says a quick prayer before plowing her fist into the man's face.

"Oh no!" Nanuet exclaims, concerned with Minerva's display of violence.  He takes his place beside her waiting to react.

Naumkeag is struck squarely in the face by Minerva.   He just stands there, shocked by her assault, while still holding onto his saddlebag with one hand and the boy with the other.

The confrontation has attracted the attention of a man fifty feet away who is wearing a badge.  The man starts to hurrying in their direction.   Pakesso says the Apache phrase for "White Man's Law" while gesturing in the direction of the approaching Deputy Sheriff.

A pained look comes over Nanuet's face as he moves to get between Minerva and Naumkeag.  "Minerva, you must stop!  I am angry too but violence will solve nothing.  Now the law will be involved."

"Sheriff! Sheriff! Por Favor, Help me!" Minerva yells as she points accusingly at Naumkeag.  "This heathen had the audacity to attack me with his saddle bag!"

Naumkeag had remained motionless and speechless, almost like a statue, from the moment that Minerva had struck him.  She sees his eyes cross and he then collapses downward onto the train platform, also knocking Nakomo to the ground and falling atop of the boy.  The boy attempts to push the unconscious Indian off of him as the Deputy Sheriff approaches.

"What is the problem?" the human with the badge exclaims.

Pakesso steps forward and states, "No problem Sir, other than my friend," gesturing to Naumkeag, "...not being able to hold his alcohol.  We will be boarding the train now and leaving your county.  You will have no further difficulties from us."

Nanuet wears an expression of shock on his face as he looks back and forth at Minerva's fist and Naumkeag lying on the ground.  He leans over and helps Pakesso to his feet and nods to what he is saying to the sheriff.

Nasenkeag helps carry his brother onto the train while the others gather up all of their luggage.  The Deputy continues to closely watch then all.   Pakesso helps up Nakomo and then hands him over to one of the Western Apaches in the group who Nanuet does not know.  

When Pakesso sees that Nanuet and Minvera are also planning to board the same train he softly states to Nanuet, "You should go to the other passenger car.   It is best that my friend not see her when he wakes up.  That could lead to more trouble."

Minerva looks at Nanuet and sees him scowling his disapproval at her action. She momentarily lowers her head and hides her hands behind her back to rub her sore knuckles.

She takes the Indian’s cue and does not dispute his story, but she is unable to disguise the feeling of satisfaction or the smug look on her face as she boards the train. She looks back when she hears Pakessos warning,  "Perhaps, when your friend awakens he will show more respect in the presence of a lady of the Cloth," she says with a haughty air.

"Nakomo, you can come with us.  You don't need to stay with them.  What they are doing is wrong.  Once they are discovered the elders will be very displeased with what they have done.  Come with us."

Nakomo says, "Go with you?  I barely know you.  And if I leave the reservation how will my father know where to find me when he gets out of prison."

"We can sort all of that out.  I will not make the decision for you, but I will give you an option.  Those others are nothing but trouble.  You can do better than that, make your elders proud."

Nakomo walks away with Nanuet until he is a bit away from the others.  He stands firm and states loud enough for the others to hear.  "I will make the elders proud.  I am on a mission for the elders of great importance to our tribe.  He then lowers his voice to a whisper and adds, "That's why I have to go with these men now, otherwise it could be the ruin of all Yavapai."

Nanuet nods and says in a return whisper, "Then go and make me proud cousin.  If you ever need my help I am now living in Promise City.  Please come for a visit, I will be very interested to hear how this trip goes for you and our people."

"Thank you," Nakomo states.   He then returns to the other Indians, two of whom are busy helping their unconscious friend into a seat on the train while the other three help stow away their luggage in the baggage car.

Nanuet turns to Minerva.  "Well I'd preach to you about patience, but I'm afraid you'd punch my lights out too!  That was one heck of a punch, you pack a wallop!"

Minerva turns to Nanuet looking rather indignant about his remark, "I certainly hope that you are not condoning his abhorrent behavior! He is naught more than a bully, and there is only one way to handle a bully. Had you behaved in a like manner I would have treated you with equal distain, but you would never  have behaved so abominably, You are a good and kind man and it is not in your nature behave so. That is why I love you so much!" she says placing her hand on his cheek and tenderly kissing him.

Minerva and Nanuet settle into their seats in their passenger car while the other Indians are in the second car.    The journey northward is uneventful, with stops at most of the smaller towns along the way.


----------



## orchid blossom

Lessons

The train then pulls into Prescott, the capital of the Arizona Territory and one of the larger cities.  Most of the passengers disembark at this point, including the group of Indians who head to the baggage car for their possessions.   There is an hour long layover before the train continues northward, the next stop being the small logging town of Flagstaff.

Minerva and Nanuet disembark to stretch their legs before continuing their journey. Minerva looks around hoping to catch a glimpse of Nakomo and reassure herself that he is alright.

She sees that Nakomo has run into the train depot, but rather than going alone one of the Western Apache Indians has accompanied him.   She gets close enough to hear them asking a porter about borrowing another cart to put their luggage on.

The Indians head off into the town of Prescott. Nanuet and Minerva stay near the train depot. A new group of northbound passengers arrive, including a group of twenty-nine United States Army soldiers. They soldiers load several wood and metal trunks that appear to be quite heavy into the baggage car. Four armed soldiers go into the baggage car and the doors to that car are then closed and locked with padlocks.

The conductor calls for all to get aboard. Nanuet decides it best to avoid the passenger car with the soldiers and sit in the other one instead. The train heads off to the northeast. It travels for an hour and then begins to slow down shortly after passing through the small depot town of Clarkdale.

Looking out the window Nanuet and Minerva see the reason for the delay, as they are approaching the bridge that crosses the Big Chino River. A fallen tree has washed down the river and is lodged against the bridge. Some of its limbs are sticking up through the bridge rails and is partially blocking the track ahead. The train comes to a complete halt prior to the bridge.

The Lieutenant leading the soldiers assumes the worst, yelling to his men that that the tree barricade was possibly put there to stop the train. He orders all of the passengers to either lie down in their seats or onto the floor. He then orders six men to remain in each of the two passenger cars, spacing them three per side on the front, middle and end of each car, and sends four more to take positions up on the roof of the baggage car.

The Lieutenant then exits with train with his remaining eight troops and they approach the bridge. The officer and the two men flanking him have their revolvers out while the remaining five men are holding their rifles and watching the surrounding terrain.

"Now what?" Minerva whispers to Nanuet while they crouch down in their seat as instructed. She opens Luna's cage, takes her out and cradles her in her arm while gripping her pistol with her other arm. She peeks out the window to try and see what is going on.

The soldiers manage to dislodge the tree limbs from the bridge and return to the train without incident. The conductor in the passenger car wipes some sweat off of his brow and comments out loud, “Whew…looks like it was just a stuck tree all along.” The train starts up again and crosses the bridge.

As they travel through the monotonous land Minerva stares listlessly out of the window, no longer seeing the stunted scrub pine, dying sagebrush or the colorless rocks slide by. The train rounds yet another bend of what Minerva assumes will only be more flat, lifeless landscape, when they suddenly find themselves in the town of Sedona. Its stark contrast to the barren land hits her like a splash of icy water causing her to inhale sharply as she is jarred from her bored reverie. A soft hiss escapes her lips as her breath is stolen away by the awe inspiring sight of the blood red cliffs rising out of the ground around her. The colors are so full of life and vitality that she is sure that this tapestry could only have been woven by the hand of a great god. Momentarily speechless, she fumbles behind her in search of Nanuet's arm and gently shakes him awake without taking her eyes from the glorious view. "Look, Mi Amor, Have you ever beheld such unearthly beauty? What god is it, I wonder, that thinks so highly of man that he would bestow such a wondrous gift?" she whispers.

They disembark from the train to say a prayer of thanksgiving to whatever god or gods that would create such splendor upon the earth before continuing on their journey to Flagstaff.

The train travels another twenty-five miles northeast, with a short stop at the town of Sedona. It then goes north for another twenty-five miles to the town of Flagstaff. Minerva and Nanuet exit the train.

They discover that there isn’t much of a town as of yet, Flagstaff being a logging town. Most of the train depot consists of platforms with recently cut timber waiting to be loaded upon a freight train at some point in the near future.

The center of the town square features a huge flagpole flying an American flag. A wooden plaque beside it states that the flagstaff was erected on that spot on July 4, 1876 to celebrate the nation’s Centennial.

The town square consists of only a dozen buildings, namely: Two sawmills, three large barracks/bunkhouses for the loggers, two logging company offices, one fancy residence belonging to the owner of a logging company, a combination General Store/Post Office, a barn/corral/stable, a saloon, and a newly constructed Greek/Roman church.

They finally arrive in Flagstaff, sweaty and tired. A feeling of relief washes over Minerva as they step off the train. "Thank the gods we have arrived unmolested," she prays.

The priestess looks around the infant town and immediately spots the church among the few buildings. She turns to Nanuet and takes his hand. "Let us go and make our presence known to the Bishop and then we shall find a place to refresh ourselves and relax over a warm meal. We can pick up our bags at the station later."

She opens the door to Luna's cage releasing her from her confinement before strolling over to the church on Nanuet's arm.

They enter the building to see Bishop Costas Papandraus, the Deputy Administrator of the Greek/Roman Church in the Arizona, New Mexico, Wyoming and Utah Territories. He is seated in the front pew of the church talking to a female dwarf who is the equivalent of age thirty and a male human of around eighteen.

Minerva walks toward them and waits patiently until they have finished their conversation before addressing the bishop.

"Buena Dias your Excellency." She Curtseys. "I am the Priestess Minerva Garcia Florencia, representative of the Church of Olympus in Promise City and this is my escort Senor Nanuet who is also learning the ways of the gods."

Nanuet bows awkwardly in respect and keeps himself a step behind Minerva, feeling out of place among the church officials.

"Your Excellency? Relax Minerva, you're among friends. Please address me as Costas. And Nanuet, it is good to see you again as well. Come over here and I'll introduce you to the others."

He gestures to the dwarf. She is wearing priest’s robes, her hair tied back in a long braid and her beard neatly combed and cropped. Bishop Papandraus states, "This is Hilldi Argyle MacTavish. Like yourself, she is new to the clergy. She will be running a church in the town of Kingman, around one hundred miles west of here."

He then gestures to the man and says, "This is Silas Oraibi Barnes. He has been named the priest of this church. I consecrated this structure on Sunday, simultaneous to Trisus doing the same at your own church Minerva. I am sorry that I could not be there but I find that my duties have me spread rather thin, supervising four Territories.

I must say, you made very good time getting here, we weren't expecting you until tomorrow."

Minerva shakes hands all around and congratulates the priests on their posts, wishing them well. "May the gods be merciful," she says and turns her attention to the Bishop. "Si, Costas. Things appear quiet in Promise City at the moment and I was quite curious to know why you would send for me so we left almost immediately after receiving your message.

He replies, "I brought you here for a few days of training. My schedule is so tight that I thought it best to train the three of you simultaneously while I was here in the territory."

He then glances towards Nanuet and says, "If memory serves you are also a novice priest. I realize that you are not a follower of the same deities, but some of what I will be teaching these three is universal to most religions. You are welcome to participate with us if you wish."

Nanuet meekly steps forward. "Yes, I am a novice priest and have had discussions with Minerva about broadening my horizons and learning about your religion. I am honored you would allow me to participate."

"Oh, this is wonderful!" Minerva beams. "When shall we begin? Nanuet and I just arrived a few minutes ago and need to eat and freshened up first. We should collect our luggage from the train station and settle in first also. Is there a hotel that would be suitable?"

Priest Barnes says, "A room has been built in the back of this structure for myself to live in, which I have given to you and Hilldi to stay in during this week. I had secured lodgings for myself and Costas at one of the boarding houses in town. I can get you a room there as well Nanuet."

Nanuet looks to Minerva, a little unsure of how he should handle the situation. He then looks back to Priest Barnes and nods, "That would be perfect, thank you."

Minerva turns to Costas and smiles. "Costas if you would be so kind as to spare me a moment, I have a private matter that I must discuss with you."

"Certainly, why don't we go into the back room while the other get to know one another better."

Once the Bishop and Priestess leave Priest Barnes turns to Nanuet and says, "Hello Nanuet....that is a Yavapai name is it not?"

Nanuet is a little surprised at the Priest's knowledge of his own tribe, but it is a pleasant surprise.

"Yes, it is a Yavapai name, how are you familiar with that may I ask?"

He reaches his hands up to the sides of his head and pulls his dark hair back, revealing slight points on the top of both of his ears. "My maternal grandparents were both half-elves, my grandfather being of the Pawnee people and my grandmother from the Hopi people. They were raised by the Hopi, as was my mother. She was raised at the Oraibi Pueblo, around fifty miles northeast of here, which is the origin of my middle name. I am familiar with all of our people in this region."

Minerva smiles encouragingly at Nanuet and follows the Bishop into the back room. She is a bit nervous about what his reaction will be to her declaration but hides it well behind her noble stance. “Costas, there is something that you must know.” She says matter-of-factly.

“Shortly after my arrival in Promise City, I was introduced to Senor Nanuet. I am not a fanciful woman Costas, but when we met, I felt connected somehow… as though the gods had ordained our meeting. I did not understand why the gods would wish this, but I chose to trust in the divine wisdom of the gods. Senor Nanuet, not being a particularly trusting fellow, was at first quite leery of my sudden presence in his life,” she smirks as she recalls his anger on the day of her arrival in Promise City. “But despite his initial resistance, we came to trust and respect one another in an extraordinarily brief span of time.”

“There was some trouble,” she says frowning in remembrance. “Senor Nanuet was critically injured and I prayed fervently to the gods not to take him from me. I have never felt that kind of fear before,” she says pressing her clenched fist to her heart. 

The gods granted me a great boon…not just our gods, but Nanuet’s gods as well. They bound our magics together in an amulet that a Shaman of Nanuet’s faith had bestowed on him, allowing me to heal Nanuet’s grievous wound and save his life.

Not long after this, the gods summoned me through the veil of dreams. I found myself in a wood before a fork in a path. Now, I know that it is not unusual for the gods to ask us to choose a path,” she says stopping before him. “But this was quite unusual, as the gods had also brought the spirit of an ancient Yavapi warrior through the Veil also. He stood before the path, the path that would lead me to Nanuet, and smiling his approval of our spiritual bonding, told me the choice was mine to make. He stepped aside allowing me to find my way to Nanuet. Costas, I believe that the gods of both our pantheons desire that Nanuet and I travel the path together.”

She hesitates for a moment, screwing up her courage before continuing. She looks directly at the Bishop and stands tall, a joyous light shines in her eyes as she says, “On the eve of the Festival of Dionysus, Nanuet and I, according to the will of the gods, completed our bonding by performing the sacred ceremony of Venus. We are now joined spiritually, magically and physically, Costas. I just thought that you should know, as there are some in Promise City who would not see honor in the worship of Venus and I have no intention of hiding what the gods have ordained.

He nods and says, "Then it is appropriate that you have brought him here. That is an unusual situation, and I appreciate your candor. I would caution you about making such declarations to others though. I am not sure how my senior Bishop would react to such knowledge and I have no doubt that Mrs. King would write him of it if she were to discover this.

This training period should be helpful to both of you. While I can personally teach the two of you various spells and clerical magics, it is through your two fellow students that you may learn even more. Both have had considerable experience with bridging two different worlds and races.

Racial and religious prejudices have been part of both of their lives. Hilldi preaches to both a human and dwarven community, but many of the dwarves have shunned her for taking on a human-worshipped deity as her primary god, although she still respects and acknowledges the dwarven and norse deities as well. Silas Oraibi Barnes may look human to you, but he is one-quarter elvan. His maternal grandmother was from the Hopi tribe. He doesn't flaunt the fact but neither does he hide it, using his middle name which is Hopi."

Minerva answers, “I have no intentions of making any unnecessary declarations to satisfy the curiosity of others, but neither will I skulk around and give credence to the beliefs of such misguided souls as Mrs. King. My behavior is deemed appropriate in the eyes of the gods and is in accordance with Their will. I will not be cowed by those who cannot accept it. Thank you for your understanding Costa." Minerva say's hugging him in relief. “If you have no objections, I would prefer to share my room with Nanuet during our stay here."

"Senor Nanuet will be quite pleased. He also has had to live in a world fraught with bigotry and is learning to overcome his misgivings. His Shaman Kajika has promised to teach me the ways of the Yavapi also."

"Well, that would be problematic, as you will be sharing the same room with Hilldi. And it would not be safe for either of you women to stay at the boarding house. With the exception of the lumber company owner's wife the two of you are the only females in town. It is far safer that both stay here in the safety of the church."

"Si, I understand. I will stay with Hilldi. I will go now and find Nanuet. After we have eaten and I have claimed my bags from the train station, I will return. Grasias Costas. I appreciate your understanding," she says and takes her leave.

The Bishop and Priestess return to the others. Costas asks Hilldi to show Minerva to their room and asks Priest Barnes to take Nanuet over to the boarding house and get him a room there. Costas says, "While you are getting settled in I'll get some supper going for us all."

"That is much appreciated, it will not take me long to settle in as I travel with few belongings. Perhaps then I could help you with the preparation of the evening meal?"

Costas welcomes Nanuet's assistance. They have a collection of vegitables as well as two freshly skinned rabbits. Costas tells Nanuet "The congregation primarily pays their priest in food."

"That sounds very practical, although I am not sure what they are paying you for. What services do you provide to the people that earn payments?"

"What services will Priest Barnes provide? Why healing of course. This is a logging town. Saws are dangerous tools, as are using block and tackle when swinging about large trees and logs. The richest loggers are the fastest loggers, but working fast also leads to more accidents. Having a priest right here in town rather than a railroad stop away could mean the difference between life and death, or possibly loss of limb which for a logger would be permanent unemployment."

"Well, I never figured the clergy would provide those services, but it does make sense. It is good that those services are available and that Priest Barnes is flexible with the payment arrangements. Here, I think that should do it," Nanuet says holding up two perfectly skinned rabbits.

Minerva gathers her belongings and settles in, She claims the bed near the window and opens it to let what breeze there is waft into the room and Places Luna's cage beside it so that her feathered companion can come and go as she pleases.

As she is unpacking she chats with Hilldi. "Costas tells me that you that you have chosen to serve a mixed community. How are you faring Hilldi? Are they treating you well?"

The dwarf replies, "The humans treat me better than my own race. Dwarven communities here in the United States tend to be male dominated. Just becoming a priest is independence enough, but to also take on the deities of other races is too much for many of my race to adapt to. But as the only Priest around, and given the number of on-the-job accidents that occur, it will only be a matter of time until they all seek my services of one form or another."

Minerva and Hilldi are soon finished her unpacking and they return to the others. The five priests sit down for dinner together. Costas says, "I suppose that one of us should say a blessing....seems to me like we are all well qualified for that task."

“Even the poorest man is qualified to speak with the gods, but it is true that the gods have shown us special favor, Costa," she says discreetly squeezing Nanuet's hand. Let us link our hands in a circle a give thanks in unison.

During the meal Costas outlines the tentative schedule for the next three days. Barring any interruptions from the town's congregation, he plans for ten to fourteen hour days of intense study and training. For the training the students will learn, both individually and collectively, various skills, feats and spells by which to better serve their congregations. He states that since some of them are at differing levels of instruction they may need some future instruction to better master some of these but that the initial exposure to these things will make that future training go quicker.

After the meal has ended Nanuet and Minerva stroll through the town arm in arm. They chat excitedly about the prospect of further training that will enable them to more effectively serve their gods.

Minerva sighs as Nanuet walks her back to the church. "I do regret that we are unable to room together during our stay here, but Costas feels that it would be safer if the women board together. I told him of our relationship and that I would prefer to stay with you but, although he took it well he still insists that I should stay with Hilldie. I suppose it would be safer for Hilldie if she did not stay alone." Minerva shrugs her shoulders in resignation. "I hope that you are not angry." she says looking up at him with concern in her eyes.

Nanuet notes the concerned look in her eye and runs his fingers through her thick black hair as he reassures her. "First of all, we will not be able to stay with each other every night, I understand that. Then there is the matter of this not being your fault at all. I have no right to be mad at you, for you did nothing wrong. We will spend our time together when the moment is right. Here we should focus on the message of the Gods and the teachings of the priests."

"Gracias, Mi Amor. I am glad that you understand and are not offended. You are a wonderful man. A true gift from the gods." She pulls him into the shadow of the church and leaning up kisses him passionately before entering her room. "Dream of me. Mi Amore." she whispers.

"I always do," he says softly as she enters her room and leaves him in the street. Even though Nanuet did not need sleep he figured it would be best to rest and be prepared for the intense days ahead.

The new day dawns, bringing with it new challenges that tax their stamina and strength. Their time in Flagstaff flies by... Up at dawn, prayers, exercises, lectures, practice... leaving little time or desire to think about food or rest or more carnal desires.

At the close of each day Minerva falls into her bed too tired to do much more than strip off her clothing, too weary to even dream of her lover, before the sun rises again for another grueling day devoted to the gods. But although the work is arduous and she is bone tired each night, each morning she awakens strangely energized and full of anticipation of what the day will bring.

Minerva jokingly, comments to Nanuet and Hilldi that Costa is running an Olympian bootcamp of the faithful.

After three days of intense study the five priests gather for their final breakfast together on the morning of Friday, May 19th. The train to the southwest is expected to arrive at 9:30 AM. Hilldi has prepared a fine breakfast of ham steaks, flapjacks with whipped butter, toasted bread and baked cinnamon apples. Costas says a prayer before they all begin to partake of the meal.

Once the prayer is done Nanuet stands for a moment and thanks his hosts for all they have done. "I want to extend my thanks. You have been great hosts and I have learned much in my short stay here. You have opened your minds and your hearts more than most people dare to and looked past my heritage and were willing to share your beliefs with me and train me in your ways. I hope you were able to learn something from me and the ways of my people as well and I hope our religions can find a happy marriage. May the Sun shine brightly into the dark corners of your life and give you hope when it would otherwise be lost."

Hilldi thanks Nanuet for the toast and says that she deeply believes that the Territory will indeed learn to accept a polytheistic attitude towards the various gods given the mixture of races that now comprise the population.

Costas makes the next toast, saying how proud he is of all four priests and that it is an honor for him to have gotten a chance to work with them. He says that he will also be taking the train west, going back with Hilldi to her church. From there he will then go north up to the Utah Territory and then back to Wyoming.

He states that at the end of the month and into June he will be working in the New Mexico Territory adding, "I anticipate finishing up there in early June near the southern part of the Territory. From there it would only be a short trip over to the community of Promise City." He glances at Hilldi and Father Barnes and says, "Once you complete your worship services on Sunday June 4th why don't the both of you plan on heading down to Promise City and I can work with the four of you again that week."

"That would be most wonderful, I look forward to your continued tutelage... although perhaps we can dispense with the grueling exercise routine at the crack of dawn?" She says with an impish smile. She turns to Hildi, "And you can stay in my new home. I have plenty of room and I would be honored if you would accept my invitation!" she smiles warmly at the dwarven girl. And father Barnes we have plenty of room for you also, unless you would prefer the out of doors as does Nanuet. He prefers the natural serenity of the grove, as do I.” She thinks as a vision of herself wrapped in her lovers arms, under the vast night sky flashes in her mind. She smiles at Nanuet and says, "It will be good to get home."

The priests say their goodbyes to the Flagstaff priest and board the west bound train. The ride is without incident, with Hilldi pointing out various geographic features to the Bishop, Nanuet and Minerva.

The train reaches Prescott shortly before 10:30 A.M., where Nanuet and Minerva disembark to change trains while Costas and Hilldi will remain on the westbound train as it continues on to western Arizona. Nanuet and Minerva do not have long to wait for the southbound train from Prescott heading to Tombstone by way of Tempe and Tucson.

That train ride proves to be long and rather boring, with Minerva napping through much of it. Nanuet is attentive to the scenery while the train travels though the lands that once belonged to the Yavapai tribe but looses interest afterwards. It is 4:00 P.M. on this Friday afternoon when the train eventually reaches its destination of Tombstone.

Nanuet gently shakes Minerva awake. "We have arrived in Tombstone, my Spanish Flower. It is time wake up."

Minerva stretches and smiles at the sound of Nanuet's pet name for her. "I feel more like a desert weed that has been trampled by a stampede of wild buffalo," she says as she stands and tries to loosen her knotted muscles.

They disembark and Minerva releases Luna from her cage. She instructs her to stretch her wings and find herself a meal somewhere while they tend to the business of finding their luggage.

"Let us check on the horses before we find ourselves a meal I have missed Shadow and I am sure that he is impatient for my return as well."

"As I am sure Shadow has missed you. It will be good to get home and digest all that we have learned. You seem that you had a good nap on the train, perhaps we can celebrate our homecoming late into the evening tonight," Nanuet says as he leads Minerva towards the stables.

The horses have been well tended to at the O.K. Corral. Nanuet and Minerva get saddled up and ready for the ride home. Nanuet senses Maska nearby, and she joins up with them once they are away from the town.

Nanuet is thrilled to see his loyal companion and that she is well. He asks Minerva to call for Luna so that the two animals can see one another again. He then says a prayer requesting a safe journey and continues the ride towards Promise City.

The first two hours pass rather uneventfully, with the only person they pass on the road being a lone gentleman riding to the Bar-W Ranch. They have seen him around town before and assume him to be the private tutor that Rebecca King has hired to educate her grandson.

Minerva hails the gentleman. "Buenas Dias, Senor! What news do you have of Promise City?"

He does not introduce himself by name. Instead he gives Minerva a venomous look and in answer to her question says, "Promise City? Nothing new to report other than the place continues on its downward path towards Hades. But what else would you expect from a place where an unqualified drunkard is sought to teach school and where the town's spiritual leader cavorts with savages."

"Savages you say? And just what might this savage look like? Do you happen to know his appearance?" Nanuet says in a sarcastic tone.

The man turns his attention back to Minerva and states, "You may have taught it to speak our language but I will not lower myself to interact with such a creature. Good day madam. May the gods teach you the folly of your foolishness." He begins to ride away.

Minerva does not respond to the petty remarks. She realizes that it would be like preaching to the deaf in the dark, but neither does she bid the man a, "good day" as he rides off.

She turns to Nanuet with an apologetic look and sighs at the man's ignorance. "He was surely sent this way by the gods as a reminder to us that we have our work cut out for us. The gods' work is never easy," she smiles.

"But I have learned much from our companions these past few days and can feel the power of the gods' Will coursing through my veins. In the days ahead, we shall train those whose hearts are open to do the gods work, and pry open and liberate the hearts of those who are held captive by their own fear and ignorance. Come now. I am anxious to lay eyes upon our home, Nanuet." With that, she spurs her mount on to town.

Nanuet's blood boils at the man's unfounded and prejudiced comments. His anger is stilled by Minerva's words, which is an unusual role reversal for the two. Nanuet hesitates for just a moment watching the man ride away and then gallops after Minerva.

The man responsible for the education of the King and Eaton children disappears from sight. The two ride on. As the sun begins to set on the horizon they reach the part of the road where it branches off to the south to the Shaw family's Lazy-S ranch.

"Minerva, it will be dark soon. That is the way to the Shaw ranch, we can either go on or see if we can hole up there. I can see in the dark, and should be able to lead your mount if we need to. I know you want to get home, just thinking of all the options."

"You know me well! Si, I want to go home. I will follow you."

They ride on. Before the last glimmers of light depart from the sky they reach the intersection where the road branches north and south. The familiar sign has an arrow pointing northwest that reads, “Dos Cabezas 6 Miles,” and another arrow pointing southeast that reads, “Promise City 14 Miles,” and below that, “Galeyville 26 Miles.” They turn south and continue onward. Nanuet estimates from the sky that it is shortly after 9:00 P.M. when they reach the wooden bridge over a Pine Creek. They then turn south, and soon see the lights from the town of Promise City visible in the distance little more than a mile away.

Minerva turns to Nanuet and grins. "Finally! It will be sooo good to be home again. This week has gone on forever! I have missed our friends and our bed! ... and NOT necessarily in that order," she says with a twinkle in her eye as she picks up the pace to a trot.

Nanuet watches Minerva ride away, his backside sore from a day in the saddle, scratches his head and says with a chuckle, "Where do you find the energy Senorita?" as he spurs his mount forward to catch up with her.

At 9:30 P.M. they arrive in town. They arrive at the El Parador's stables where they board their horses. The centaur Qualtaqa greets them, him having appropriated one of the horse stalls as his own Promise City Home. Handyman Grant Keebler soon arrives and offers to feed and water the mounts.

Being a Friday evening they hear a festive crowd over in the El Parador. Hearing that they are there Dorita quickly hurries out to the stable and orders the pair to go inside and get something to eat.

Nanuet knows better than to argue although Minerva had initially had other thoughts centering on a more private diner. Nanuet takes Minerva's arm and promptly escorts her inside and looks for a place to sit.

The place is crowded but Minerva finds them a small table near the far corner. They are barley seated when Dorita puts plates of food before them. Estaban begins to play a Spanish love ballad.

Nanuet begins to dig into the food but Minerva pulls him away to an open area and wraps her arms around Nanuet. "The food will still be there mi amore, dance with my now!" Nanuet complies, and the two dance to the lovely ballad.


----------



## orchid blossom

Birthdays

Late in the evening Jake and Ruby come into the cantina. They stand in the doorway a moment scanning the room until the spot the Indian and the Spanish Priestess. Immediately they stride to their table.

"Welcome back you two! We just heard you were back in town. We just finished up at the saloon and wanted to make sure you knew about tomorrow night." Minerva and Nanuet look to each other and before they can ask Jake says, "The party at the Lucky Lady for those of us who are having a birthday in the last few days." Jake grins rather widely. "Yes, I know we really do not need a reason, but why not. We will start later in the evening, after most of the poker and singing is done, but feel free to come earlier. We have already invited Chester and Clarisse, Katherine and Conrad, and now you two. While we are here we will invite our El Parador friends, if they care to join us."

"OH! a fiesta! I would love to come, and I have been working on your gift for weeks!" Minerva says excitedly. "Gracias, Senor Jake," she says jumping up and hugging him. "I have never been invited to another's celebration before and I am sure it will be a regular fandango... but... I do not think it is a good idea to celebrate my birthday at the same time. Ruby was quite clear that she did not want you to share your special day."

Ruby cuts in, "That is true I said that and I especially don't like it when people invite themselves to other people's parties," she teases. "But Jake and I already celebrated privately and now I think it will be best to have one huge party for both of you, especially since your birthday past already. Happy birthday, by the way," Ruby chirps, then hugs Minerva. "So anyway the party is already for you tomorrow night. And we or at least I invited more that just the people Jake mentioned. So it will be a biiiggggg party."

"Ah, yes, I had quite an enjoyable birthday. Just an old fashioned quiet little evening," Jake says cryptically but looks pleased. "So it is settled then, we will expect you tomorrow night."

Minerva smiles broadly, "I have never had a party before! Gracias Ruby! You are a dear friend." she says hugging Ruby tightly. "I must go home soon and put the finishing touches on your gift, Senor Jake, but first let us sit and relax for a while. It has been a long week and it is good to be home among friends!"

Ruby glances sideways at Jake. "We will be happy to join you for a drink; we want to hear all about your trip. But we can't stay too long, we have a previous engagement," she smiles mischievously. "So how was it?"

"It was very educational. Besides spending some intense time in study we ran into some people from my tribe at the train station. We can discuss details at another time, we don't want to hold you up," Nanuet says, eyeing his food that is still sitting at the table.

Ruby notices Nanuet eyeballing his plate. "Oh don't let us keep you from eating." Jake and Ruby's whiskeys arrive and they waste no time working on them. "From your tribe, huh? Hasn't it been a very long time since you've seen them?"

"Yes, it has been quite some time. Also some of them didn't remember me because of a spell Kajika used some time ago. My cousin was there though and he had a vague recollection of who I was." Nanuet leads Minerva over to the table inviting Ruby and Jake to follow them, "at least while you enjoy your drinks."

"Ah you know...” Ruby hesitates, "Maybe you two want to be alone, that's ok. You can tell us the story tomorrow." Ruby drinks her whiskey down while scrunching her nose and gives Jake a look to do the same.

At first, Jake wonders why Ruby wants him to scrunch his nose and then says, "Ah," and downs his whiskey. "Story telling last time we had a party was fun. Tell me a good one and I am sure I will have one to share back. Good night you two!"

"Yes, perhaps tomorrow. Although I am not sure it is the kind of lighthearted story you save for parties. If you need any help getting things ready for tomorrow night just let me know." Nanuet turns to Minerva before continuing. "Well, we had better get some good rest tonight if we are going to be good company tomorrow" and winks lightheartedly.

Ruby grabs Jake’s hand. "Night!" she calls out over her shoulder before looking back to Jake. "Darling, I plan on being too drunk at your party to tell stories," she giggles. "I hope you won't be too disappointed."

Jake just laughs in response and they head back home.

Nanuet and Minerva exit from the El Parador and head down to the street to the Church and little house beside it. They see lantern light in the house is on and the Priest Demitrius Theopopulos is sitting in a chair and reading."

Nanuet stops when he notices the light through the window and gives Minerva's hand a squeeze. "Oh, I forgot all about the visiting priest. Perhaps I should go my own way now? Wouldn't want to get you in trouble."

Minerva smiles as her little yellow house with the picket fence comes into view. "It is so good to be home!" She turns to Nanuet. "I told you that I spoke to the Bishop about us. I will not hide my love for you any longer. Come with me," she says taking his hand. She pulls him up the steps with her and knocks on the door.

"Very well, I do much rather prefer this way." he says and follows her to the door.

The Priest opens the door, "Oh, you're back. I wasn't expecting you until some time tomorrow. Please come in, this is after all your home. I've had an interesting week. I trust that you have as well."

"Si, Very interesting and very productive. I trust that all is well here?" she says stepping into the room.

Nanuet stretches out his hand for the man to shake. "A most inspiring and fulfilling week if I may say so. I feel enriched and enlightened after our visit. What events occurred here that made it so interesting?"

The Priest says, "Well, I had a pair of very interesting conversations. One on Tuesday with Mrs. Rebecca King and another this morning with a Mr. Icabod Shackleton. It is safe to say that neither of them are your biggest supporters, really more the opposite."

"Well, we're on your side as far as those two go. I hope they weren't too much trouble for you."

"Senora King has never hidden her feelings and Senor Shackeleton has also made his beliefs known to me," she shrugs as though it is of no consequence. "What did they say to you?"

"Actually, Mrs. King spoke mostly of trying to our friend and my superior Costas fired for appointing you. She hoped to enlist my support, trying to point out how I would be promoted if he were removed. What an odd woman, to think I would go along with such things.

Shackelton seems obsessed over the notion of human superiority and sees your relationship with Mr. Nanuet to be an abomination. He wanted me to reprimand you. Thankfully that man only teaches two families in this county instead of all of the children given his warped way of looking at things."

"Yes, Senora King believes that she can rule the world, but even she and all her money are no match for the gods. It is lucky for Costas and me that you answer to a higher power," she chuckles.

There are those who are guided by their fear. Senora King and Senor Shackleton are not the only ones. We shall pray that the gods will intervene and show us the key that will release their fear and open their hearts. If it is the gods, we will find it, but in the meantime we certainly have our work cut out for us.  I am grateful that you have given me warning," she says ands hugs him. "Is their anything else that I should be aware of?"

"No, I think that is about it.  I provided advice and council to two more of your parishioners as well.  One was a shy young woman named Petunia Webb.  She's having some problems with her new boyfriend.  She told her father they were eloping but once they got here he's hesitated to marry her.  The other parishioner is an Italian named Joseppi Franjoluppi.  He's been hesitant to speak to you, as all of the Priests back in Italy were male.  I think I've convinced him that it is safe to speak to you."    

He stands and heads over to his opened suitcase saying, "I'll pack up and be out of here in a few minutes.  You should have your place back now that you're here."

"Gracias, I appreciate you watching over my flock while I was away." She says hugging him one last time and walking him to the door.

The next day Ruby spends most of her time preparing for the party. She makes sure Maria has enough help in the kitchen for all the food and also double checks that Estaban and his boys would play at the Lucky Lady later in the evening.

When it gets close to dinner time Ruby chooses to wear Jake's favorite green dress, seeing as it didn't get much wearing time on his actual birthday. Jake is lazing around while she starts getting dressed.

"Are you excited about your party baby?" she asks, holding up her black corset in front of her chest and turning her back to Jake, waiting for him to do up her laces.

He obliges her with the laces. "Sure I am. One cannot have too much music, dancing and drinking."

"That's good," she comments, holding the corset tighter against her skin. "Make it tighter Jake," she says in a bossy tone. "I didn't think you would get excited about a party, so that is great."

He pulls harder on the laces, "How is that? You will have to let me know when I get it right, all my practice was in removing them."

Ruby giggles. "It's right when I can't breathe." She spins around, her breasts swelling over the corset. "Perfect."

She continues to don her dress and fix her hair. "What are you going to wear? Have you thought about it?"

"Heh, no. What ever is clean I suppose."

"Jacob Alistair Cook," she says sternly, shaking her head as she walks towards the closet, "You need to look nice for your party, like you care that all these people showed up for you." She pulls out one of his newer outfits and looks it over. She throws it on the bed, "What would you DO without me?"

"I imagine I would be forced to walk to the closet on my own, bemoaning every inch of the way." He gives her a smirk, "I can dress myself you know. It is all the other wonders you bring to my life, Ruby dear, that I hold in esteem."

He goes about donning his outfit that featured the vest with the dusty colored woven roses and the reddish brown tie over the white linen shirt. Once he is altogether he adds his dagger and derringer, and pats them in a comforting way. "Ready to escort you downstairs, my beauty."

"Don't you look handsome, birthday boy," she says, pushing some hair off his face. "Don't forget your lucky hat." She takes his arm and they head downstairs.

They both begin their work night, Ruby singing and Jake running a poker table. As the night goes by more and more of their friends show up for the party. There is a light and festive atmosphere in the air and Ruby's singing seems even more inspired this evening. Maria has a special menu of food which all enjoy.

Ruby starts her drinking early but takes it easy at first so she can make it though three sets.

Jake plays jovially, though he does not lose money, he does not go for the throat either. Among the players there are big winners and losers earlier than usual, and the game breaks early for lack of players. The winners do no seem troubled by that. Soon Jake is free from the game and goes about enjoying the evening.

Jake pushes his way to the piano for one song, playing along with Ruby before heading to the bar for a bourbon. After that he engages in as many dances as he can find partners, dancing with Ruby when she is not singing.

Ruby dedicates her last song of the evening to Mr. Jacob Cook and she sings "his song" something she hadn't done in a very long time. She skips off the stage with a silly grin and heads to Jake. "How did I do?" she says, leaning up against him.

"Superb. Exquisite." He hands her a drink. "Time to continue the fun."

"Excellent." She holds up her glass, "Happy birthday baby!" and clinks their glasses together, keeping her eyes locked on his as she drinks whatever Jake handed her.

The night of the party, Kate dressed in the red gown she'd brought from Mrs. Kelley. The square neckline sat lower than she was used to, low enough that the pendant that hung just above her breasts was clearly visible. It was Saturday night in the Lucky Lady so it was busy, but it was a cheerful kind of busy and the regular crowd had learned to keep their hands to themselves. Or perhaps they had just gotten to know her as someone other than a barmaid and didn't think it proper anymore. Either way, her backside was thankful for it.

Kate played for Ruby's sets and a few songs in between, still staying away from classical pieces. She was looking forward to when the crowd would clear out and they could all relax and be themselves. Conrad would be coming once he was done with his table at the Long Branch, probably after most of the others would already be here. Ruby said she'd invited people outside their usual circle, and Kate was curious to find out who they were.

Once the saloon started to clear out and Kate wasn't kept so busy she joined Ruby and Jake at the bar. "So who else is coming tonight?" she asked.

Ruby smiles. "Look around Kate, lots of people are here. Besides for us and our respective and unrespectable others," Ruby stumbles over the words, "Laurie Gilson is here," she says waving to the woman, "And uh," Ruby looks at the table full of Jake's business associates, "Those guys from the mine, Seawell is it? I forget the rest of them. And Flint... and a bunch of people from the El Parador are coming when they are done for the night. And look! There is Mr. Austin," Ruby beams proudly. Then she whispers in a giggle, "Although he may be here more for Minerva than Jake." She takes another sip of her drink, "And Dorita and Pedro will come if they can make it. And Al and Pierre when they are done at the Comique. It's a big party Kate!" she giggles again. "I don't even remember who else I invited."

"But Jake is having a good time, aren't you honey?" Ruby throws one arm around Jake and one around Kate's shoulders. "As long as we are here, that is all that matters."

Jake practically beams.  "It just does not seem right to be advocating carousing, gambling and staying up to indecent hours of the night dancing to boisterous music.  However, it always works wonders for me."

'It seems to do wonders for both of you.  And you even forgot drinking, Jake, which makes it a night I can enjoy too," she teased.

He chuckles and mumbles something about "... not likely..."

Kate adds, "We may even get to dance tonight, Jake.  Usually one of us is at the piano.  Is there anything I can do for either of you before I change from staff to guest?"

"You can have a dance Kate, but you can't monopolize my baby's time, he needs to dance with meee," Ruby laughs. "He has to spend his time lavishing me with praise and adoration, among other things." Another giggle escapes her lips, "Ok, so I may have drunk a little more than I thought I did."

"As for you," she faces her friend, "Drinking is bad for you. But you can get me another one and then you'll be done for the night. Done working I mean. When is Conrad going to be here?"

"When he's done running his table at the Long Branch.  After our trip to Boston I don't think he wanted to run out early."  Kate reached over the bar and poured Ruby a whiskey, this one night keeping to herself her thoughts on just how much she consumed.  

"It'll be nice to have all our friends around us.  Mrs. King would be horrified if she looked in here.  She'd probably start praying for a fire to get all us heathens at once."

"Thank you Kate!" Ruby chirps, taking her whiskey.

Ruby furrows her brows, or gets as close to furrowing her brows as she can. "Stupid Mrs. King, she'd better leave us all alone. If she doesn't I'll have to lock her in a room and make her listen to naughty songs." Ruby ponders for a moment before cracking up. "That would be funny."

"Nope, no one allowed here tonight who would cause us any trouble." Suddenly Ruby waves towards the door and yells out, "Hi Al and Pierre! Come and get a drink!"

Ruby twists her face back towards Jake and Kate, her hair swinging over her shoulder, "Oh, isn't this fun?"

Kate laughed lightly.  "You never know who may be causing trouble, at least of the fun kind.  I hope someone stays sober to see all these people home."

"Katherine, you worry entirely too much," Jake says and seizes her arms dragging her to the open floor where he engages her in a rambunctious dance.

Ruby is suddenly left standing alone at the bar. "Hhhhhheeeeeeeeeyyy," she whines, "I didn't mean have that dance now!" she calls out. She shrugs, then finds the next closest partner willing to dance with her, which is not an issue. Dancing gracefully, even when tipsy, is not a problem for Ruby as she has many many hours of practice.

She swirls and twirls extravagantly around the floor, momentarily losing herself in the merriment.

Surprisingly, Kate has little trouble keeping up, although she's not always sure quite where Jake is going.  Her laughter is clear and light as Jake spins her until she's almost dizzy.  "Slow down, slow down," she finally managed through her laughter.  "How old are you now, Jake?"

Jake does slow down as requested but keeps her moving along as the music plays.  "I have managed to attain the ripe old age of twenty-one years.  Who would have thought, eh?"

"I would have.  You have extraordinarily good luck.  I would have guessed your age near correct if I only had your face to go by, but you act a good deal older.  Or maybe now that I won't see you in dangerous situations every day that will change."

"You make me laugh.  Now that I am not in danger I can go back to being a derelict youngster?"  He does laugh, though it seems a good natured one.  "A good deal older, hmmm, I would prefer someday to be a good old dealer.  I will not deny luck, but I find the more diligent you are, the more your luck improves."  

The song ends and Jake steers her back to where they were standing.  "Regardless, I will drink to that.  And since you are not drinking tonight I will have yours too.  What toast comes true that is not consumed all around?"  He grabs another glass and puts some bourbon in it.  "To being younger and to luck.  May there be enough for all those here we care about."  He takes her hand and makes her hold a glass, taps it with a clink and drinks the first glass.  Then, before she can protest, he hands her the empty and takes the other from her and drinks that too.

"Ruby's been talking to you about not letting me have anything to drink, hasn't she?" Kate laughed.  "She never believed me when I said it wasn't good for me before, but I suppose I shouldn't look a gift horse in the mouth.

I think you will live to a ripe old age, sitting on a front porch wherever you happen to have landed, shuffling a deck of cards and telling inappropriate stories to the neighbor children."

"Now, who is to say they are inappropriate.  Even if they are, how are they going to know the difference if someone does not enlighten them?"  Followed by another smirk.


----------



## orchid blossom

Gifts

The evening of the party arrives and Minerva is quite excited. She brushes her hair until it gleams and pins it up with a festive comb before she slides into her red party gown. It is, distinctly Spanish in its design, hugging her long, lean form and flaring out at the hem. "Do I look ready for a fiesta?" she inquires gaily of Nanuet giving him a little performance by snapping open her fan and twirling for his inspection.

"I think I will have to stay extra close to your side this evening my love, lest anyone else get any ideas!  I think you look extraordinary.  I need to grab one more thing before we head over."

Minerva sees Nanuet searching through his personal belongings.  After a few moments he gets a little frantic as he is obviously not finding what he is looking for.  He is just about to speak when he snaps his fingers then moves across the room.  There he palms something that was apparently hidden and tucks it away into the small pouch he always wears on his hip.  He takes a moment to look into the mirror himself, trading in his leather vest and buckskin pants for trousers, a cotton shirt and vest.  

"I think we're ready, let’s head over."

Nanuet escorts Minerva to The Lucky Lady.  As they climb the steps to the porch he says, "I think they started without us, sounds like they are having fun in there."

As soon as Ruby sees Minerva and Nanuet at the door she rushes over and embraces Minerva. "Happy birthday Minerva! You look just beeeutiful for your party." She ushers them in and immediately places two beverages in front of them. She squeezes up to the bar between Kate and Jake. "You two looked good out there," she says looking back and forth between them. "Course, not as good as I. I mean me. Or something like that." She shrugs her shoulders before stealing Jake's drink and taking a sip.

"Now I want to dance some more and when Minerva and Nanuet have appropriately loosened up we can open presents. Anyone?" She holds out her hand, expecting someone to take her onto the dance floor.

"I think that would be my turn," he says as he yanks her in the direction of the area cleared for dancing.

Ruby gives a squeal as Jake pulls on her, ending at the mostly full dance floor. "Darrrling," she purrs, pushing up against him, "After we dance we should look at the stars. We haven't looked all them sparkling all night!" Ruby places a hand on his shoulder and one gripped tightly on the waist of his pants under his jacket and lets Jake start to spin her around.

"Of course we can, but only for a minute.  It would not be right to have all these folks here for us and then run away.  We can come back out later tonight when everyone leaves."  They dance and when the song ends stroll out the door.

Minerva's eyes sparkle as she takes in the scene. Everyone is laughing and dancing. Nanuet gets her a drink from the bar and she sips it as she enjoys the crowd.

"Presents? Oh, I have a present for Senor Jake but I will need the help of two strong men to carry it over from my home. But first let us dance!" She grabs Nanuet's arm and leads him onto the floor, where they kick up their heels to a lively tune.

Nanuet does his best to keep pace on the dance floor.  He seems to be improving each time he dances.  He doesn't lack the dexterity, just the experience.  One thing that Minerva notices is that Nanuet seems to get uncomfortable each time the word "present" is mentioned.  

"Quite the gathering they have put on for you and Jake, guess I should have figured they would know the right way to make a party.  Let's get a few more drinks!"

"I would have been just as pleased to celebrate my birthday alone in the grove with you, Mi Amor. But I must agree that they do know how to throw a fiesta!"

"Here for you honey, they are here for you." Ruby takes her chance to enthusiastically make out with the birthday boy out on the porch for a few minutes. Finally she says, "I'll take you up on your offer to stargaze later on baby. Now let’s go inside and open presents." Taking his hand she drags in back in.

"Presents!" she calls out to those gathered.

The members of the Figures family arrive, Dorita, Pedro, Sonoma and......Manuel Gonzales.   Ruby hadn't seen Mr. Austin leave, but he must have slipped out rather recently.  They also have Estaban Fuente in tow who offers his musical talents for the evening.

Minerva hears Ruby yell presents. "Oh, I have a gift for Jake, well it's really for Jake and Ruby. It is quite bulky though. Do you think that you and Chester could bring it over from the house?" Minerva describes the large, bulky roll and it's location in the spare bedroom.

"Certainly.  I'll grab Chester and get that done right now, sounds like Ruby is ready.  Here, keep an eye on this till I get back" he says handing her his half empty drink.

While Jake and Ruby danced Kate found a partner in Patrick Seawell.  His style was much easier for her to keep up with and they chatted pleasantly until Ruby came back in demanding gifts.  She asked Jeff to bring her packages in from the kitchen since they were too large and heavy for her.

While he did that, she went over to the new arrivals from the El Parador and embraced them all around.  "I'm especially glad to see you," she said to her teacher.

Nanuet grabs Chester and they briskly head to the house attached to the church, grab the item that Minerva described and carry it back to the saloon.

"Phew, whatever it is it ain't light!" Nanuet says, a light covering of sweat covering his body.  "I hope there isn't a body wrapped up in here!"

Ruby also runs over and hugs the Figures family, thanking them for coming three or four times. Then she hugs Manuel, whispering in his ear. "Thank you for coming, teacher. It means a lot to me."

Gonzales replies, "Have you ever known me to miss a party?"

Ruby giggles. "No I guess not. And here I was thinking you came for me." She squeezes him again. "Kate's off duty now. Would anyone like a drink?"

"You're always at all the best parties, Grandpere."

Kate stayed for a few minutes chatting with Sonoma.  She saw her far more often now that she'd been spending more time at the ranch, but she still felt like she didn't see her enough.  Jeff brought her packages in, and she had them put them with the other gifts and waited for the opening to begin, glad it wasn't her who would be watched for the next hour.

Jake greets them all warmly.  "Hola amigo's and amiga's!"  He alternately shakes hands and accepts a hug.  "Come be welcome and enjoy yourself," he says his eyes catching the eldest of the family.  "I am truly pleased you could all join us."  He then wanders over to refresh his drink.

"Oh hold on! Hey Jake," she calls out, scanning for him, finding him near the bar, "Where is Minerva's gift? Can you go get it?"

“We do have a gift for the Senorita."  Jake walks behind the bar and removes a yard or so long tube of canvas tied with string.  Returning, he places it in Minerva's arms.  "Excuse the lack of festive packaging."

Minerva instructs Nanuet and Chester to clear the bar and make a spot on it for her package. It is a roll of canvas about 5 1/2 ' long. As she is doing so Jake places the present in her arms.

"Oh, I was not expecting gifts!" She eyes the package for only a second or two and then eagerly tears open the wrapping.

"Oh! Oh! It is beautiful!" she says her eyes growing wide. Inside the wrapping is nestled a model 1873 44-40 caliber Winchester repeating rifle. She gently lifts it out and cradles it in her arms like a baby, hugging it to her bosom.

Examining the stock she sees it is inlaid with tiny green tiles on both sides. The stock is smooth, the multitude of slightly varied green tile pieces are set perfectly flat and polished into the wood, making a mosaic on each side that is similar though not identical.  The mosaics each portray an olive branch with six leaves.  Across the top of the stock a name is engraved, Minvera Garcia Florincia.

She looks up to Jake and Ruby to express her gratitude. Her eyes shine bright, and she is momentarily speechless at such generosity. "Gracias! Gracias!” she says launching her self at them and embracing them both in a tight hug.

"De nada, Senorita.  It was our pleasure.  Especially since you blew up your last one," Jake chuckles, "but it was not as nice as this one.  We tried to find just the right decoration for the stock, and Ruby finally came up with this idea.  The Martinez family does exceptional work, no?"

“They Certainly do! The craftmanship is exceptional indeed!”

Nanuet's hand goes to the small leather pouch on his hip.  He opens it and reaches inside, but then closes it again and walks over to Minerva to get a closer look at the weapon.  "It is a beauty for sure, that must have cost a fortune!  Oh, excuse my manners, this whole idea of gift giving on the day of one's birth anniversary is very new to me.  I am afraid I may not have been as generous as you all have been. "

"Don't worry, Nanuet.  The most important part of a gift is the thought you put into it.  Sometimes the greatest gifts cost nothing at all.  I'm sure your gift will be treasured because of the love you give it with."

"Kate is right, it isn't always about the money Nanuet. I am positive your gifts will be welcome." She smiles reassuringly at him. "I have to admit, I feel like it's my birthday, surrounded by all my friends and getting to have suc a good time."

Minerva takes Nanuet's face in her hands. "Mi Amore, there is no one on this earth or in the heavens that can match the gift that you have given me." She stands on her tiptoes and leaning in kisses him tenderly on the lips.

“And now for your gift Senor. I hope that you like it as well. I have been working on it since the Festival of Dyonisis. I actually made it with you and Ruby in mind as I have woven Lucky and Mischief into it as well as some other characters that are not so readily recognizable. I thought that perhaps you would hang it over the bar. If you like it that is. She says her words tumbling out one over the other in her nervousness. Oh I do hope that you both like it!

Senor Chester... Nanuet? Would you be so kind and unroll the canvas, Por Favor?"

As Chet and Nanuet unroll the tapestry Jake examines it.  At first he is puzzled and wrinkles his nose.  Suddenly he laughs uproariously.  "Senorita, that is a most perfect and treasured gift.  Yes, perfect for the Lucky Lady saloon.  We will be envy of many, who I predict will want one of these in their game room."  He looks to her and adds, "We cannot cover the mirror, but will hang it in a place of prominence right on the wall next to the mirror."

Ruby stands on her toes and tries to peeks over Jake's shoulder. "What is it?"

Jake stands aside to let Ruby through, "See, what a sense of humor Minerva has?  Dogs playing poker!"  Jake passes his hands over it, "Exquisite work she does, with vibrant colors and fine details."  He whispers in Ruby's ear when his hand passes over the ace of spades being passed surreptitiously from one dog to another, "Perhaps a little to much a poke in the ribs, huh."  Then he laughs some more.

Ruby furrows her brows for a moment. "Is Minerva trying to say you're like a dog?" She cocks her head and looks at it further before laughing.

"How did you think of this Minerva?" And she adds with a giggle, "Hey that's Mischief who is cheating! I knew we had to keep our eye on that dog."

"Si, you will notice that he is passing the Ace to Lucky, his partner in crime,” she chuckles.

I like watching people and it is not unusual for people to be represented as animals. When I come in I watch the poker players like Senor Jake taught me, and it struck how many of them resembled different kinds of dogs. I am sure if you look closely that you can figure out who some of them are. Senor Jake is the collie sitting back pretending that he does not have a care in the world," she laughs.

After unrolling the canvas and watching the reaction of the others Nanuet determines it is his turn to present gifts.  This time when he reaches into the pouch on his hip his hand does not come out empty.  "I hope you like them Jake, I wasn't sure what you needed."

He hands Jake two items, one is a handmade leather wallet with J.C. stitched on the outside.  The other is a necklace decorated with various wooden beads and a symbol hanging from the bottom.  "I got some help with the letters, still haven't had a chance to learn mine yet," he says pointing to the wallet. “Oh and that symbol is meant to ward off evil spirits.  I tried to make the symbol for "white man" but it didn't work out," he says with a chuckle.  

"A bunch of your brethen feel the same way about white man not working out," Jake replies wryly.  He accepts the gifts from Nanuet and examines them closely.  "Thanks, these are very nice."  He shakes his hand and then reconsiders and pulls him in for a hug and a pat on the back.  "I do not need anything except your friendship, Indian.  Thanks."  Jake slaps him on the back again and meets his gaze with a nod.

Nanuet returns the nod with one of his own, accompanied by a smile.  "You will always have my friendship, and my respect."

Cole Rixton indicates that he has some presents for the two of them as well.  He motions to the door and in walk Grant Keebler and Jose Ramirez carrying a wooden hutch with glass doors.  He says, "Priestess, it is for your church, to hold any sacred writings or items for worship services.  I couldn't give it to you in time for the church's grand opening as it required a special blessing before it could be brought into the sanctuary.  The visiting priest performed that ceremony last week."

Oh, Senor... It is quite lovely! And real glass and such beautiful carving! The gods will surely reward you for such a gift, but if you don't mind, I would like to show you my appreciation now." She hurries forward and hugs the man.  "Gracias, Senor Rixton."

The man shows no objection to the embrace and thanks her.  

Carlos and Grant go back outside, coming in again carrying a long rectangular table.  Cole says, "This is for you Mr. Cook.  I noticed you were without one."   Jake and the others see that the top is covered with green felt and also has wooden lacquered and painted places for the game of Faro to be played on it.   He gestures to Mary and Kevin Kelly across the room and says, "The Kellys helped out with the felting.  You'll still need to get a Faro card shooter, but that should help you well along."

"You are all too kind."  Jake examines the table running his hand over it.  He looks back at Rixton and the Kellys, "Thanks folks, it is really very nice.  I am simply amazed you all went to all this trouble for me..." He glances around the whole room.  "I really do appreciate it, this is all way more than I deserve."

Ruby's eyes widen. "That is so generous... and beautiful! Mr. Rixton, Jake and I just bought a huge empty house and we have to fill it. I hope you won't mind us stopping by for some of your other wares."

He replies, "Friends are always welcome, especially friends wanting to spend money."

Jose and Grant mingle in with the others.  Eduardo Rodriguez arrives next along assisting Stanley Barker with carrying a tray of freshly baked cookies.  Stanley says, "Helen and Mitchell wanted to be here as well but somebody had to be on duty tonight."

"I suppose it's my turn," Kate said and pointed out which packages were from her for Jake and Miss Florencia.  As they open the papers Kate explained, "I got the chance to shop in Boston; I was lucky these arrived on time."

Inside Miss Florencia's package she finds an entire bolt of fine silk in a deep reddish-orange reminiscent of a sunset, accompanied by 2 yards of Ginnie's best lace in black, and several more she'd bought in Boston.  "Since I don't know your measurements or what kind of dress you'd prefer, I arranged with Mary Kelly to make a gown for you with that, I hope the color pleases you."

Inside Jake's package is a new, fancy-worked saddle.  Although the patterns are subtle, they are fine and detailed with his initials on each side.  There are also two new saddlebags with compartments for easier carrying of weapons.  "I thought you needed a better one," she said simply.  "I thought maybe I should leave the initials off, but then I realized anyone who's seen that saddle would know it's yours without needing to see your initials."

“Oh, Katherine, It is the same fabric as your gown that I was admiring when I first came to town! It is gorgeous! And the lace is simply exquisite. She made me some doilies when I moved into my new home, also," she says admiring the handiwork. "Ginnie is such a talented girl! I will have visit her tomorrow and give her my thanks.  Gracias Katherine,” she says hugging her and kissing her cheek.

"You're welcome," Kate said, accepting the embrace.  "I remembered you admiring that fabric, I'm sure the color will flatter you."

"Heh, it seems I am becoming harder to forget or ignore.  Thank you Katherine, the initials are a nice touch.  You will make a horseman out of me yet."  He squeezes through the group and pretends to give her a light kiss on the cheek, and instead switches to give her a firm and warm embrace and a twirl.

Katherine laughed exuberantly.  "Well, I was just going to get you some good Bourbon, but a girl shouldn't really give her brothers liquor, should she?"

Nanuet then finds Minerva amongst the crowd of people.

"I know it is late my love, but I do have something for you as well."  Nanuet takes out a small packaged, just some objects wrapped in a soft cloth and tied loosely with string.  "I made these myself, I hope you like them," he says as he hands the small bundle over to the young priestess.

Inside the small bundle are two delicate hair combs.  They are hand carved with delicate tines to hold the hair in place but the beauty lies in the part that would be revealed on the wearers head.  Each comb was topped with an exquisitely carved owl, designed to lay flat against the wearers head.  The combs are fully detailed with feather patterns and other particulars but the standout feature was the gemstone eyes.  Each eye was represented by a yellow gemstone that was cut to reflect the light brilliantly.  On the backside of each comb was an inscription lightly carved into the surface, "To my Spainish flower, Nemehotâtse"

Minerva looks into Nanuet's eyes and then back down at the beautiful combs. She runs her fingers over the delicate pattern, and looks back up, her eyes alight with happiness. "Oh they are perfect, just perfect!" she breathes, removing the delicate combs from their wrappings.  She throws her arms about his neck and unmindful of the crowd kisses him passionately.

“Oh, I must wear them now. Por Favor, Darling, help me arrange them in my hair." She takes his hand and brings him to the mirror behind the bar so that she can see how they will look. She removes the comb that she is wearing and stands before him so that he can place his gift in her mass of hair.

"I am glad that they please you, I was nervous.  Afraid you might not like them."  Nanuet obliges Minerva's request and places the delicate combs in her hair.

Laurie Gilson presents Minerva with a present of some fancy perfumed bath salts and bath soaps.  She then hands her a book saying, "This is from Judge Lacey.  He still refuses to set foot in a Saloon due to that promise he made to his late wife.  I believe that her concern was about more him drinking to excess, something he used to do at Saloons, rather than his being physically present inside them but he insists that a promise is a promise."  

Minerva opens the book, which is titled, "Three Great Gods."   She sees that it is the translation of an ancient Greek text about Demeter, the Goddess of Agriculture, Hephaestus, the inventor and blacksmith of the Gods, and Hestia, Goddess of house and home.  She adds, "Judge says that those gods never get enough credit but that we owe more of our everyday lives to them than many of the flashier deities."

Minerva thanks Laurie for the bath salts, which are so rare in this part of the world and expresses her pleasure over Judge Lacy's book. "Si, He is correct. We do owe our lives to these gods who provide for our everyday needs," she chuckles. "Especially in this wild west part of the world that we live in!”

Once Jake let her go Kate wove her way through the crowd where she was caught by Cole Rixton for a dance, followed by Grant Keebler. Afterward she made her way to Estaban and joined him in making music for the others.  She was beginning to fret a bit about Conrad not being there yet.  If Dorita and Pedro were here surely his game had wrapped by now.

Still, she was determined not to worry needlessly, so smiled at Estaban and concentrated on the music.

All the gift giving merriment had made Ruby thirsty so she stole away to the bar to refresh herself. As she returns to Jake she finds him smiling at Al and Pierre, thanking them graciously for a fine box of cigars he wouldn't ever use himself. After they walk away Ruby wraps an arm around Jake, "You got a lot of sthuff baby."

The party has been going on for a few hours when Conrad Booth arrives at the doorway to the Lucky Lady, carrying two small boxes in his hands.

Kate nodded to Sonoma when she saw Conrad standing in the doorway and slid over to make room for the other woman to take her place at the piano.  

"No need to be shy," she teased when she reached the door.  "We've... well, I've been waiting for you."

Sanoma picks up a lively tune she scans the room but seems to be in her own world having kept to herself for most of the festivities so far.

Ruby recognizes the festive elvish tune so she heads to the piano and sits next to Sanoma on the bench to sing along.

Conrad tells Kate, "Well I couldn't exactly rush off on a busy night at the Long Branch, Kate Higgins still hasn't forgiven me for that week away."  He gives Kate a kiss upon the cheek, holds her hand, and makes his way over to the two guests of honor.  

"The question is will she ever forgive me for taking you away?  We should have brought her a little gift back."

"Oh, don't worry yourself, Kate Higgins will be fine.   All we have to do is make sure that when Mr. Pickering and his students arrive they spend a night at the Long Branch, she'll forgive my side trip to Boston if it brings in new paying customers."

"I'm sure they'll all be anxious to see if the stories about life in the west are true, and I don't see why the Long Branch can't be one of the places they find out."

He hands a package to Minerva.  She unwraps it to find a pair of silver earrings each with a depiction of the Goddess Minerva on them.   "Just a little something I picked up during my trip to Boston," he states.

Jake unwraps his gift finding it to be nothing elaborate, just a new deck of playing cards.  Conrad says to him, "You already seemed to have everything else you would ever need in life, and I figure a gambler can never have enough cards."

Kate stayed as Conrad gave his gifts to the guests of honor, seeing the silver earrings and the deck of cards.  While the others talked the cast her eye around the room, watching all the people enjoying themselves, dancing, talking, and drinking.  Her toe was tapping to the music Sonoma and Estaban were making.  Her eye lingered on Sonoma for a moment, a bit surprised she had attended, or at least stayed.

But she didn't want to dwell on unpleasant thoughts, so she was just grateful there was someone else there to play so she could dance.

After singing some tunes Ruby decides she wants to dance some more. Jake was still opening gifts and it looked like Nanuet and Minerva were doing the same.

Ruby bounces over to Kate. "Will you dance with me Katherine?" she laughs, holding out her hand.

Kate squeezed Conrad's hand since he was still talking with Jake and Miss Florencia, then grinned at Ruby and went off with her.  "So are you happy with your party, Ruby?"

Ruby put a hand on Kate's shoulder and one on her tiny waist. "Yes, I am very pleased. Jake and Minerva deserve it. Actually, we all deserve a fun time after all we've been though."

"I've been having a good time since we got back from Boston.  I didn't realize how many friends we had here until they were all in the same room together.  It's nice to see."

Ruby begins effortlessly spinning Kate around on the dance floor. "It is very nice to see. A lot of times it seems we are overwhelmed by enemies in this town. Let's hope we are done dealing with that for now, shall we?"

Ruby laughs as she spins them faster. "Your gift for Jake was very thoughtful. I know he loves it."

"I hope so.  I really didn't know what to get; I thought I'd end up just buying a good bottle of bourbon in Boston.  But the saddle will last longer than the bottle of bourbon would," she laughed.  "You've seemed much happier since we got back."

"You're right about the bourbon," Ruby returns the laugh. She guides the two of them though a small group of people, still spinning and gliding around the floor. "I am happier Kate." She gives a sort-of shrug. "Jake and I decided we would always be together. And with our new house and the new addition on the Lucky Lady, things are looking very good. I am very happy. I love him. And I love you and all our other friends. I guess you could say I spent my whole life waiting for these moments and now they are here."

"Not only did you decide you would be together, Ruby, you believe it.  That makes all the difference.  You have an advantage over most people.  You've known what dark times feel like, so you can appreciate these good ones.  A lot of people never know what they have."

Ruby smiles softly, and even though they still dance she searches for Jake. Finding him in the crowd her smile grows. "I believe it and I know it. I guess I'm lucky like that." She looks back to Kate. "I lost it for a little bit there, but I never will again."

"And how about you, you and Conrad seem... happier since you returned from Boston."

"Well," Kate said with a little blush, "there's a clearer understanding between us now.  We spent a lot of time together in Boston and in New York, and I realized it didn't matter how much guilt I might have felt, or how much I hadn't said, we were together.  Once I was honest with him about that....

And beside all that it was a good trip for Conrad too.  He got to see his father again, and although he didn't confirm anything, Edwin Booth didn't shut the door on him either."

"Well, that is good then, right? Happiness all around!" Ruby laughs. "I wish I had a drink to toast with. I think my birthday will be more low key than this."

Ruby raises an eyebrow, "I just realized I don't know...When is your birthday Kate?"

"Even you can only have so many parties.  Beside, I imagine a quiet night with Jake is all you might want.  Your definition of quiet, anyway," Kate laughed.  

"I was twenty-five on February 2nd.  You can understand I wasn't much in the mood for celebrating.  A quiet day alone was all I wanted, and it's what I had."

"I like parties. I've never had a real birthday party. Definitely not like this. My parents used to have parties so they could schmooze and show off, it was never about me." Ruby shrugs again and smiles, "Oh well."

"As for you, you should have told us anyway, about your birthday that is," Ruby pauses, "At least you got what you wanted." Ruby spins and giggles while she dips Kate. "I would imagine a big party like this wouldn't be for you."

"You might be the only person in Arizona who knows when my birthday is.  It just hadn't occurred to me to tell anyone.  I've had plenty of big parties, my birthdays, my debut, my wedding.  Not parties like this..." she laughed.

"You're right, I'd rather have a nice dinner with all of you over at the El Parador with some dancing afterward.  Or maybe gathered in my house with the Figueres and Mr. Gonzales and all of you.  We'd be crowded though.

You should have whatever kind of party you want.  Here, you can be assured we'll be there to celebrate you"

"Your debut," Ruby repeats, but with an edge of snootiness in her voice. She rolls her eyes, "Thank the gods I left before I had to go though that." She gets a dreamy look in her eye for a moment. "But a wedding would be fun I bet. Here anyway, not there."

"I've been too busy to even think about a party. I'd been so worried about you know who and all that, I kinda fell apart. And then I was concentrating on Jake's birthday and his presents and this party and the house..." Ruby's smile widens even more, "I really hadn't thought much on it."

"It sounds to me like you already got everything you want," Kate smiled.  "It's a true sign of love when you forget all about yourself in making your lover happy. You haven't told me which day exactly is your birthday, dear.  I have to think up yet another present?" she finished, teasing.

"I like to think of it as I've gotten everything I didn't even know I wanted." Ruby twirls Kate one more time then leads her to the side of the dance floor. "My birthday is June 2nd, only a couple of weeks. But you really don't have to get me anything. I'm not expecting anything at all. Jake says he is going to get me something but we have to go to Tucson for it. I hope we get to go, I'd like to see Jane."

"That's right, she went off to Tucson, didn't she?  Maybe I'll give you just a little something, even if it's just my undivided attention for a day."  Impulsively, Kate kissed her friend on the cheek.  "It's good to see you so happy, Ruby.  I should go back to Conrad and see if I can drag him onto the dance floor, and maybe get him to sing for you."

"And I should get back to Jake. You know he misses me soooo greatly when I'm not next to him." She giggles. "Thanks for the dance Kate. It was really fun."

She gives her a quick hug then heads back to Jake. She slides next to him again, wrapping her arms around him. "This is soooo fun. I wish we could do it every night! Did you miss me?"

"I miss you every moment you are out of my sight," he says and then gives her a one armed embrace, careful not to spill his bourbon.

Kate walked over to where Conrad was talking with Dorita and Pedro.  "Would you dance with me?" she asked, holding out her hand.

Conrad takes to the dance floor with Kate.  She takes a long look into his eyes and realizes without him having to say it that as far as he is concerned they are now the only two people in the room.

In that circle of privacy Kate stepped a little closer than was quite proper for their dance.  Or dances, as, just like at the festival they seemed to become insensible of when one dance ended and the next began.  "It's not quite fair to everyone else that we should have our own party in the midst of theirs," she smiled.  "Perhaps we should play and sing for them in a little while."

Ruby kisses Jake then squeezes her way through their friends and into the kitchen.

A few minutes later Ruby comes out holding an elaborate chocolate cake, lit brightly by candles, followed by Maria with a similar cake but vanilla. Ruby begins walking carefully towards Jake, people beginning to quiet as she walks past with the confection. The dance floor begins to clear and bodies gather around the two birthday guests of honor.

She stops in front of Jake while Maria finds Minerva, conveniently standing near Jake.

Ruby's sweet voice cuts through the crowd with the first line....

Happy Birthday to you... and the rest of the group joins in a boisterous singing of Happy Birthday. As Ruby sings she looks deep into Jake eyes and sings with all her heart and all the best wishes she has for him for a life of love and happiness.

Ruby stands with the lit cake in front of Jake. "Make your wish baby," she smiles and holds the cake towards him while Maria does the same for Minerva.

Minerva closes her eyes and blows out the candles, but instead of making a wish she says a prayer of thanks to the gods leading her to Promise City where she has found such an abundance of love and happiness.


This officially ends the "Here There Be Vampires" module.  Things pick up right where we left off in "Ballots and Bullets," so if you want to keep up with Promise City, head on over.


----------



## Silver Moon

Orchid, 
Thank you so much for doing an excellent job of transcribing the module.    When "Here There Be Vampires" was run I needed a break from the campaign and took the module off.  It was much more fun reading the tale in Story Hour form than if I had tried to follow the Play-by-Post game.    You did a wonderful job too with the interludes.
SM


----------



## Silver Moon

Piratecat said:
			
		

> I'm a little unclear why Sunday morning doesn't involve any dynamite... but I'm enjoying this tremendously nonetheless! It's especially apropos, as we just watched The Magnificent Seven and I'm reminded all over again how much I love westerns.



You'll be happy to know that tonight's game involved a whole lot of dynamite!   And it took place on a Sunday morning too!  Five buildings on the northeastern side of town are no more.  It'll be a while until I get up to that point in the story hour, but you'll like it when you read it. 

And I watched "The Magnificent Seven" last night!  What a film (and yes, I've also seen the classic Japanese film that it was a remake of).   Amazing how young Robert Vaughn is in that film, I've been getting used to seeing him lately in the AMC/BBC show "Hustle".


----------



## Silver Moon

*Finally finished posting our longer 2nd module so thought I'd bump our 3rd one for quick reference. *


----------



## Silver Moon

This is the 3rd module in the four-module "Wild West" PBP Campaign.   Referenced in the current posted chapter of the follow-up "AGELESS" Campaign so bumped for easier finding.


----------

